# September Snugglers 2016



## Just1more2

I may be a bit early but I wanted to get a thread started for all the September 2016 due date ladies! 

I got my BFP on Christmas eve at 12 DPO. This is baby #2 for us and due on September 3rd. Our son will get a baby sibling for his birthday present. I don't really know how I feel about that but beggars can't be choosers!

I am so hopeful for this pregnancy and would love some ladies to go through this journey with!


*September 1*
Mummamoo - September 1st, 2016 :yellow:
Alea - September 1st, 2016 :pink: Lottie May born 6/23!!
Xanzaba - September 1st, 2016 :blue:
Just1More2 - September 1st, 2016 :blue:

*September 2*
xxxLeoxxx - September 2nd, 2016
littledreamer - September 2nd, 2016
live_in_hope - September 2nd 2016 :pink:

*September 4*
Desiree1694 - September 4th, 2016 :blue:
aidemsxmomma - September 4th, 2016 :blue:
bellabae - September 4th, 2016

*September 5*
AJCash - September 5th, 2016

*September 6*
Michellebelle - September 6th, 2016:angel:
MeganS0326 - September 6th, 2016 :pink:

*September 7*
sailorsgirl - September 7th, 2016
mari35racz36 - September 7th, 2016 :blue:
hopie2015 - September 7th, 2016 :yellow:
Dragonfly - September 7th, 2016

*September 8*
MrsBlueEyes - September 8th, 2016 :angel:


*September 9*
amantila - September 9th,2016 :blue:

*September 11*
Cupcake1979 - September 11h, 2016
mackjess - September 11th, 2016
MeganS0326 - September 11th, 2016
Jazzandru - September 11, 2016

*September 12*
Lou+Bubs - September 12th, 2016
mrsmax - September 12th, 2016 :pink:
Mummy1506 - September 12th, 2016 :pink:
babydust0302 - September 12th, 2016
ssarahh - September 12th, 2016

*September 14*
Melodicducky - September 14th, 2016
ciz - September 14th, 2016 :blue:
bakedbean - September 14th, 2016
jessieles - September 14th, 2016
Babywebb - September 14th, 2016

*September 15*
lesondemavie - September 15th, 2016 :angel:
Hope16 - September 15th, 2016 :blue:

*September 16*
Kmx - September 16th, 2016
Linzalora - September 16th, 2016:blue:
suspectpink - September 16th, 2016

*September 17*
Buffyx - September 17th, 2016

*September 18*
Momof3fosho September 18th,2016
gina236 - September 18th, 2016 :angel:
Uni tsi - September 18th, 2016 :pink:

*September 19*
Loraloo - September 19th, 2016 :pink: :angel:

*September 20*
LuvallmyH - September 20th, 2016 :blue:
TruHope - September 20th, 2016
campn - September 20th, 2016 :pink:

*September 21*
mrs unicorn - September 21st, 2016 :angel:
InVivoVeritas - September 21st, 2016 :yellow::yellow:

*September 22*
Wildworld - September 22nd, 2016
3babesforme - September 22nd, 2016
x-ginge-x - September 22nd, 2016 :blue:

*September 25*
Decemberwait - September 25th, 2016 :angel:
Ruthb - September 25th, 2016
Lallie81 - September 25th, 2016 :pink:

*September 26*
emma1316 - September 26th, 2016
Sweety21 - September 26th, 2016 :blue:

*September 27*
Kiki1993 - September 27th, 2016
Tag74 - September 27th, 2016

*September 30*
Avalanche - September 30th, 2016 :angel:
Icecreamtwist - September 30th, 2016

*TBD* 
banderson17 - :blue: 

dreems98 -
psychochick - 
twinkletoe -
Bluemoonlight - 
marlsbar -
modo -


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay! I'm glad you started this thread. I'm 12 dpo and got my BFP on the 24th at 9 dpo. I go on Tuesday for blood test confirmation and my first beta. I've had two miscarriages, and I'm hoping this will be our healthy rainbow baby! This will be the first baby for both DH and myself, but we're cautiously excited.

It looks like my EDD is September 6th!


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome and Congratulations Michelle!! I am sorry for your losses, it makes every pregnancy afterward seem so nerve-wracking.

This is also my rainbow baby after 2 consecutive Chemicals. I want this baby to be sticky so badly. 

I would love to see a pic of your test!! I love looking at tests! :blush:

I tested again this morning to check progression, you know, because I am paranoid and crazy. This morning's FRER was darker than my first BFP one 4 days ago and a little darker than the control line. I hope that is sufficient for 16DPO... :shrug:

How are you feeling? Any notable symptoms yet?
When do you plan on telling your families?


----------



## Michellebelle

Hoping for sticky babies for both of us!

I'm sure your tests are fine. I've just been using ICs and have been happy that they keep getting darker. Have you had a blood test yet? Or are you going to?

I haven't really had many symptoms yet. I've had sore boobs and feel bloated, but I think that's a lot due to the progesterone I'm on. I've also had some twinges here and there, but not cramping yet. 

If everything goes well, I'll probably tell my family close to the end of Jan when I see them again. I'm sure they suspect something, since they know how hard we've been trying, and I turned down all caffeine and alcohol at Christmas haha. :)

What about you?


----------



## banderson17

Hi ladies! I'm excited to join this thread! I just got my BFP on Dec 23rd and have had two betas so far to confirm. The first was 7dp5dt and it was 42 then my 2nd beta was 10dp5dt and it was 179. So numbers are going up, but still so cautious because I've had an ectopic before. Can't wait to keep watching my numbers double and finally get our 1st baby. Also, we already know the sex since we did PGS testing. Totally ready to be relaxed, happy and pregnant with our little boy. Fingers crossed for Wed. When I have another beta. Congrats to all of you ladies!!!


----------



## banderson17

Oops I meant my first beta was on Dec 22 :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I maybe in here, not sure yet. Getting end of Aug dates. But will know better soon. I always go over due anyway.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Congratulations everyone!!

I just got my bfp today at 12dpo!! So excited! Xx


----------



## Just1more2

Congrats ladies!! Sticky dust to all of you!

Michelle: I have not had betas yet and where I live I don't get a first appointment until between 6 and 9 weeks. They are booked out until the 27th... I will be almost 9 weeks then. It seems so far away and I know I will be fretting my butt off until then worried that everything will be ok.:dohh:

I have had twinges and cramping off and on since the 11 DPO. Also battled my first bout of nausea/tummy troubles on 14 DPO . My breasts have been sore since 9DPO and are now larger and veiny with darker areolas. Heatburn on and off too.


----------



## Just1more2

Sailor - your EDD is my DS's birthday!! I'm calling that a lucky day for babies to be born!! :thumbup:


----------



## AJCash

My first IVF cycle appears to have worked. I got my first faint BFP on Christmas Eve (5dp5dt) and confirmed it with a beta of 139 today!

I should be looking at a September 5th EDD. :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

Well I may not have any symptoms but my eating certainly says I am preg. Banana sandwich addiction again and boiled egg.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Just1more2 said:


> Sailor - your EDD is my DS's birthday!! I'm calling that a lucky day for babies to be born!! :thumbup:

Awesome!! Thanks huni!



AJCash said:


> My first IVF cycle appears to have worked. I got my first faint BFP on Christmas Eve (5dp5dt) and confirmed it with a beta of 139 today!
> 
> I should be looking at a September 5th EDD. :happydance:

Congratulations!! :happydance:



Dragonfly said:


> Well I may not have any symptoms but my eating certainly says I am preg. Banana sandwich addiction again and boiled egg.


Yuck, lol banana sandwiches sounds icky lol! Boiled eggs sound good though!! Enjoy!!

I have no symptoms, other than fatigue.

Xx


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats everyone!

Well... Over here I am already worried. I had a huge temp drop today. I hope this doesn't mean miscarriage. My test this morning was still as dark, if not darker than yesterday's test. But that temp drop scares me. I go for bloodwork this morning, which I know will show I'm pregnant, but now I'm worried my numbers will only decrease after that. I really hope this morning's temp was just a fluke.


----------



## Dragonfly

Hands off my banana sandwich with lashings of butter. nom nom. Could be worse though. I need healthy food.


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome AJ!! Congrats on your successful IVF!!! Sticky dust to you!

Michelle, I don't temp and therefore probably don't have a good answer for you. I may be wrong, but one low temp can't be a sure sign of impending loss can it? Maybe it was just a fluke or you were chilly in your sleep or something. Best of luck with your appointment today! I wish I had one this soon!! 

I love banana sandwiches Dragonfly!! I like mine with honey and peanut butter, yum yum!! Extra potassium cant be a bad thing anyway!

AFM - Darkest IC I have ever had this morning at 17DPO!!:happydance: I really hope this one is sticky!! With my first Chemical, my tests were getting lighter by now, not darker. FX this is the one!! I don't get an appointment till almost 9W, so I will be testing with IC's every other day until 6W for assurance. I cant wait to see the test line darker than control!
Symptoms - Fatigue (went to bed extremely early last night!) and appetite. Still Very sore, enlarged BBs. Veiny and darker areolas. Slight nausea this morning since I didn't eat breakfast as early as I usually do. Some very mild cramping and continuation of LOADS of CM (at this point I think thy call it lucchoria? *SP*)

I hope all of you lovelies are doing well this morning!! :hugs:


----------



## Alea

Room for another one here?

My name is Alea and I am roughly 4w+5d with our little rainbow baby. I have calculated my EDD as being Sept. 1st which makes me the first one due in the group!

I am a 23 year old American who now calls England home. I live in a small village 35 miles north of London with my fiance, Adam, and our 6 month old daughter Maisie Grace. 

We unexpectedly found out we were having our second when Maisie was 3 months old but sadly that pregnancy ended at 6 weeks. We then decided to take a relaxed approach to adding another to our family and on Dec. 20th at a remarkable 3w+3d, we got a postive! I am so excited to have another baby on the way and pray that get our rainbow baby. We'll be team yellow as we were with Maisie Grace. I loved having that surprise!

Can't wait to know you all a little better.


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome and congratulations Alea!! I am sorry for your loss. Sticky baby vibes to you!! There will always be room for more!

I love your daughter's name, the combination is beautiful and has a "The Fault in Our Stars" feel to it. So sweet. 

My babies will be almost EXACTLY 6 years apart (both September Snugglers!!) and it seems like a long time since I have been mom to a baby. I am worried I have forgotten everything and like I am starting all over. Doing all the baby and toddler stages again is daunting. You will be such a pro to have little ones close in age!:thumbup::flower:


----------



## AJCash

Seeing as I've never been pregnant before, I'm curious if anybody else has abdominal pain when they cough or when they roll over sometimes. I'm assuming it's ligaments, but is that normal this early?

I haven't had -any- other symptoms yet outside of maybe going to bed a bit earlier and running to the bathroom a bit more often.


----------



## Alea

Just1more2 said:


> Welcome and congratulations Alea!! I am sorry for your loss. Sticky baby vibes to you!! There will always be room for more!
> 
> I love your daughter's name, the combination is beautiful and has a "The Fault in Our Stars" feel to it. So sweet.
> 
> My babies will be almost EXACTLY 6 years apart (both September Snugglers!!) and it seems like a long time since I have been mom to a baby. I am worried I have forgotten everything and like I am starting all over. Doing all the baby and toddler stages again is daunting. You will be such a pro to have little ones close in age!:thumbup::flower:

Thank you so much! We love her name though we usually call her Moo :laugh2: 

Are you excited to have such a gap between your two?


----------



## Michellebelle

AJ, I woudn't worry about it. Any sort of stomach pain is so normal now with the bloating and hormones so high.

I just heard from my doctor's office with my first beta. It was at 226. I asked the nurse about my temp drop, and she said just to keep an eye on it and see if it stays down or not. We are rechecking betas on Thursday, so I'll know more then!


----------



## Just1more2

AJ- I also say don't worry too much about it. A growing baby stretches you in all sorts of ways. I have had cramping and twinges and stabbing for the last week! As long as it doesn't become unbearable or come with bleeding, I would just take it easy :hugs:

Alea- The age gap between my two has pros and cons. I worry that they will not relate to each other since they are on such different pages. However, my son is very caring and has been asking for a sib for a year or so now. He will be an amazing big brother. I also think "what am I doing?! I finally got some freedom back since Dom is in Kindergarten and does most things for himself!" Now I am going to go back to feedings every couple of hours and changing diapers... ugh diapers!:haha:
The big pro for me is that Dom will be such a help this time! Little things that he can do to be involved will be a godsend!

Michelle- That is a great 14DPO number!! I sincerely hope it keeps climbing and on Thursday you have more than doubled!:hugs: I know how it feels to worry and fret that all will not be right, I am doing that very thing right now. I know it is hard, but try to enjoy every second of being pregnant!:flower:

How are you ladies feeling this morning? I am not really having anything new for symptoms. Going to bed earlier and waking at weird times of night, but that is it really. What about you?


----------



## AJCash

Just1more2 said:


> Alea- The age gap between my two has pros and cons. I worry that they will not relate to each other since they are on such different pages. However, my son is very caring and has been asking for a sib for a year or so now. He will be an amazing big brother. I also think "what am I doing?! I finally got some freedom back since Dom is in Kindergarten and does most things for himself!" Now I am going to go back to feedings every couple of hours and changing diapers... ugh diapers!:haha:
> The big pro for me is that Dom will be such a help this time! Little things that he can do to be involved will be a godsend!

My oldest sister is 23 years older than I am, and the youngest sister is 11 years older than I am.... I was the surprise baby. Don't worry about them relating to each other at all. If anything, I feel like I got a boost up by having siblings so much older than I am, because I always had a place to stay when I wanted to get out of my mom's house for a bit during my teenage years and I had a heck of a leg up on being ahead of my time music wise. While other kids were watching sesame street and listening to whatever sappy kids music existed, I was rocking out with my super cool older siblings to the good stuff. :D I feel like I got to straddle two generations because of my siblings and I wouldn't have wanted it any other way. <3

I'm also sure having older siblings is a reason I was so far ahead of my classes growing up too. I was reading before I entered school and ended up skipping a grade altogether. I really do think having my older siblings to keep up with must have had something to do with that!


----------



## Just1more2

Thank you AJ! That does make me feel better!
Ladies, I just got my first ever dark-as- the - control IC!! I am starting to feel like this baby is in it for the long haul! I am going to try to stop testing now and just enjoy being pregnant.

Do any of you have early scans booked or anything? I have about 4 weeks to wait fit mine.


----------



## Desiree1694

Hi all I would like to join just found out at Christmas time we are pregnant with baby number three couldn't be any happier. I had betas done on Monday which was 158.8 and today which is Wednesday it is 370.9 so the Dr told me that the test did what they wanted it to do and I have my first ultrasound scheduled for January 21st which we are really excited about according to my last period I will be due about sept 4th. My children now are 10 and 8 so this is going to be a little change I think.


----------



## Michellebelle

Welcome Desiree!

I go in for my second beta tomorrow. I'm hoping so much for a good number, then I'm going to stop temping and worrying and just relax. My nurse said they will probably bring me in for a scan in about two and a half weeks when I'm six and a half weeks along. I have my fingers crossed so hard things go well.


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Hey, can I join in? I got my first definite BFP on Christmas eve at around 11 DPO so my EDD is 2nd September. 

I was so worried about a chemical but my tests have only got darker so I'm hoping it's a sticky one! 

I was really really dizzy and travel sick for a couple of days after my BFP (hormones adjusting?!). I don't have anything now except extreme fatigue but I've got a nasty cold so it may be down to that.

This will be my third baby and we will have 3 under the age of four (!!!) so we are very excited and very nervous lol! We had 7 week scans (I just haven't got the patience to wait until 12 weeks!) with both our sons so will do the same with this one all being well.

H&H 9 months to you all xx


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome new BFP's! I will add you to page one. :flower:

I love that this little group is starting to grow!! 

Leo- I was also really worried about another chemical, but my tests have just been getting darker too!! Hoping for sticky beans for us both!:happydance::baby:

Desiree- My little ones will be 6 years apart. What (if any) concerns do you have about the age gap?

Michelle- I am crossing all of my crossables for you that your numbers are AWESOME when you go back in!!:hugs::thumbup:

Any new symptoms to report out there?


----------



## Dragonfly

Urinating blood for 2 days in agony. I had this with second son. On anti biotics. Feel sick now. bla. I have no idea how many weeks I am or where I belong yet I wont know for a while as they dont call you here till near second tri.


----------



## Desiree1694

I'm actually not to concerned about the age gap in know my older kids are going to be over the moon and very helpful and my husband and his sister are 10 years apart and have always been super close. I am hoping that this will work out the same way. I know my daughter will be a mother hen and my son is so loving so I'm really excited to tell them.


----------



## Just1more2

Oh my gosh, Dragonfly... that sounds terrible.:hugs: Feel better soon!!:flower:
You have a long wait, but we will be there with you through it!

Deisree- That's kind of how I feel about it. I'm sure they will be over the moon with the news! 

How long has everyone been trying? For me since May 2015.


----------



## Desiree1694

We have been trying since Nov of 2014 which seems like forever ago I swear it was the fertilatea that worked it was the first time trying it and low and behold I ended up pregnant. I am so thankful and will be waiting until the end of February to tell the kiddos.


----------



## Michellebelle

We've been trying since July of 2014. Two miscarriages, one in June of 2015 and one in Sept. So I can't help but be super-cautious! Though DH and I both had tests done, and there isn't anything they could find with either of us that would put us at an increased risk.

I'm just hoping third time is the charm! So I'm really anxious to hear my beta numbers from today.


----------



## Michellebelle

Just got back my numbers! 2nd beta at 572, so a doubling time of 36ish hours. Yay! I go back on Monday for a recheck. I think this pregnancy might work out. :)


----------



## AJCash

December 2014.


----------



## sailorsgirl

I've been trying since September 2013. Xx


----------



## Just1more2

Sounds like these pregnancies are long awaited miracles for all of us! Congrats again ladies!
Desiree- February seems like a really good time to tell the older siblings! Since I don't have a first scan until almost 9 weeks we may tell our little guy a bit after that if everything looks good. He can't keep a secret to save his life though so we will have to be really careful about it!
Michelle- that is a great number! I'm so happy that things are going well for you!! Congrats!


----------



## MummaMoo

Hi! I got my bfp on the 22nd, my AF day, a million and one tests later and they still say I'm pregnant :happydance:
Now as far as my LMP is concerned, my due date is 1st September - will have to see what the dating scan says - still not booked in with Midwife yet, got to make a doctors appointment still to confirm everything.

Just starting to feel slightly nauseous, and got sensitive bazookas too.


----------



## Just1more2

Congratulations MummaMoo!! Isn't it the greatest!?
I added you to the first page. Glad to have you on board!!


----------



## MrsBlueEyes

Congrats ladies!! :happydance:

I will join the club! Fertility Friend says that I'm due September 8. I'm calling the doc on Monday. I'm not sure if they will do a blood draw or not (apparently some docs don't do that these days if you get positives on tests but I feel like I want one anyway). I'm 14dpo and got faint lines that got progressively darker on the early response cheap internet dip sticks starting on 9dpo, and I finally got a faint but there line on FRER yesterday and this morning! Excited to be a part of a group to talk about things in the coming months. This is my first pregnancy so I am excited but terrified at the same time. I've already had a ton of symptoms so that has eased me into things I think. Here are some of my crazy symptoms: eczema flare up on my lips for 2 days (weird!!!), ocular migraine the other night, sensitive boobies (I just constantly wear sports bras but even those are uncomfortable), fatigued, slight aversion to meat for some reason, cramping/pain in my hips and so emotional. I also had constant creamy/stretchy CM from about 2dpo-11dpo.


----------



## MummaMoo

Just1more2 said:


> Congratulations MummaMoo!! Isn't it the greatest!?
> I added you to the first page. Glad to have you on board!!

Yeah, it's pretty fab! We wanted a smaller age gap between Sophie and the baby but I'm glad now that she will be older and hopefully easier to handle with a new addition to the family.


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome blueeyes! Congrats! I have added you to the first page. We are getting a nice list now! It is duo nice to have a bunch of ladies all in the same place to obsess a bit with! 
It sounds like you have all kinds of great symptoms. I'm a bit jealous all I have so far it's some cramping and super sore boobs. No nausea or anything...

Mumma- almost 2 years is a great age gap! My 2 kids will be exactly 6 years apart. My son will be a huge helper, but I'm worried about how they will get along.


----------



## MummaMoo

Just1more2 - my friend has 3 children, the difference between the eldest and youngest is 6ish years I think, and he has been brilliant with his baby sister. It's the middle child that can sometimes get snappy and annoyed with the youngest (but then again she's very brattish!)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Mind if I join you all? :flower:

My due date (based on ovulation) is September 7. Next week I'll be going to get betas done and then around 2 weeks after that, I'm getting an ultrasound. I'm really, really excited but really, really nervous.

My OH and I have been TTC since December 2014. I had a chemical in June and then another in September, so I'm very cautious about this pregnancy. However, my tests are really dark and have been, plus at 14dpo my CB digi test said 2-3 weeks, so I'm hoping that's a good sign.

The symptoms I've had are that I'm so incredibly exhausted, I'm super moody, and some nausea. A little bit of cramping here and there, too.

This is my fourth baby and my OH's first. My older children are 7 and 6 (they'll be 8 and 7 by the time baby gets here). My youngest child would have just turned 4 in December, however, I lost her to SIDS 3 years ago :cry: I'm really excited that my kids are finally going to have another sibling, but I'm going to wait for a while to tell them. I know my daughter is going to be absolutely thrilled with a baby sibling but I'm not so sure about my son - he wants a sibling, but he finds babies/toddlers annoying, so I'm not sure how he is going to feel about his sibling. :shrug:

Sorry for the long introduction. :blush:


----------



## sailorsgirl

aidensxmomma said:


> Mind if I join you all? :flower:
> 
> My due date (based on ovulation) is September 7. Next week I'll be going to get betas done and then around 2 weeks after that, I'm getting an ultrasound. I'm really, really excited but really, really nervous.
> 
> My OH and I have been TTC since December 2014. I had a chemical in June and then another in September, so I'm very cautious about this pregnancy. However, my tests are really dark and have been, plus at 14dpo my CB digi test said 2-3 weeks, so I'm hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> The symptoms I've had are that I'm so incredibly exhausted, I'm super moody, and some nausea. A little bit of cramping here and there, too.
> 
> This is my fourth baby and my OH's first. My older children are 7 and 6 (they'll be 8 and 7 by the time baby gets here). My youngest child would have just turned 4 in December, however, I lost her to SIDS 3 years ago :cry: I'm really excited that my kids are finally going to have another sibling, but I'm going to wait for a while to tell them. I know my daughter is going to be absolutely thrilled with a baby sibling but I'm not so sure about my son - he wants a sibling, but he finds babies/toddlers annoying, so I'm not sure how he is going to feel about his sibling. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry for the long introduction. :blush:


Congratulations! Your family sounds beautiful! Xx


----------



## amantila

I'm cautiously joining! This will be my first baby and it is my first pregnancy...hoping the little bean sticks! Should be due around 9/13. 

Got my BFP yesterday (NYE) at 10dpo with a wondfo and an frer. Obvious lines! BFP again today with wondfo and a CB digital.

I have really sore bbs (never happens to me...I'm a B cup haha) and have been dealing with some nausea and a cold. Hope those are good signs!

I have an appointment at the OBGYN on the 8th...is that too long to wait? I just moved a few months ago and I've had that appointment booked for months just so that I could establish care there. Now I get to go in and tell them that I'm pregnant...hopefully!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hi Ladies, cautiously joining! 

Congrats to all and sending lots of positive sticky vibes for our beanies!

I've had a fair few miscarriages and an ectopic pregnancy (lost my right fallopian tube). 

After 3 failed pregnancies in 2010 I ended up pregnant and had my twin boys now aged 4... i have since had 2 more miscarriages including a chemical last month and have ended up here again with a real squinter at 9 dpo this month. So far everything looking good. I'm on aspirin and progesterone to help. Fingers crossed.

If this one sticks my EDD by ff is 11th September 2016.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hey ladies, I would love to join the group:)

I just got a positive test yesterday and due Sept 6. This will be baby #4. My hubby and I were not planning on having anymore, so this came to us as quick a shock! lol There was no 2 week wait for me with this pregnancy. I realized that I was about 2 days last yesterday and decided to test. To my surprise it came back positive. I havent had many symptoms yet. Just a bit of bloating and my bb's are a bit sore.


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome and huge congrats to all the new ladies!! There is always room for more! So sorry to all of those who have suffered losses. We have a nice variety of women and pregnancies on here so far and I love that!!:happydance::hugs:
I have added all of your dates to the first page! 

Sending out massive sticky vibes to all. A number of us have had losses of one kind or another, and I really hope this is a lucky thread! I can't wait till we all start getting scans!!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Just1more2

I am feeling nervous today... 
I still don't have any new symptoms and today marks 5 weeks exactly. I still only have sore breasts - slightly enlarged, still veiny and larger areolas, some occasional heartburn and bloating and seldom some twinging.

Shouldn't I have more symptoms by now? I have been taking ICs some mornings and the lines are still very dark, but I am worried of having a MMC. It has been 6 years since I have been pregnant, so I don't really remember how things went down when I was pregnant with my son.
I have had 2 chemical pregnancies, and I am concerned that I will loose this one too. :nope:
I have not had any bleeding or pain, so I am counting that as a good sign, but I am worried.


----------



## Just1more2

Also a question for you ladies!! What (if anything) did you do differently this month to get your BFP? 

I have been using OPKs for the last 3 cycles and I have gotten pregnant each time. To help prevent another early loss this cycle I have been taking one 81mg baby aspirin every day. I have read a lot and decided it can do nothing but help. We shall see!! 

What about you?!


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more2 said:


> I am feeling nervous today...
> I still don't have any new symptoms and today marks 5 weeks exactly. I still only have sore breasts - slightly enlarged, still veiny and larger areolas, some occasional heartburn and bloating and seldom some twinging.
> 
> Shouldn't I have more symptoms by now? I have been taking ICs some mornings and the lines are still very dark, but I am worried of having a MMC. It has been 6 years since I have been pregnant, so I don't really remember how things went down when I was pregnant with my son.
> I have had 2 chemical pregnancies, and I am concerned that I will loose this one too. :nope:
> I have not had any bleeding or pain, so I am counting that as a good sign, but I am worried.

I feel the same as you today, very nervous. I have almost no symptoms too, normal I have more by now. My bb's are sore, but nothing that really hurts. I have a bit of bloating as well. I am scared I will get bad MS again. It usually shows up around the 5 week mark and last until at least 20 weeks. I always have to go on meds for MS because it unbearable. Fingers crossed I wont this time:) lol 

It's been 4 years since I've had a healthy pregnancy. Ive had 2 losses. The first loss was a miscarriage back in 2003 at 10 weeks. It was really tough to go through. I also had a chemcial in Feb 2014 @ 5weeks. Even though my hubby and I were not trying it was sad too. 
I am so sorry for everyone who has had losses and I really hope we all have sticky beans this time!! H&H 9 months to all of us:)


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more2 said:


> Also a question for you ladies!! What (if anything) did you do differently this month to get your BFP?
> 
> I have been using OPKs for the last 3 cycles and I have gotten pregnant each time. To help prevent another early loss this cycle I have been taking one 81mg baby aspirin every day. I have read a lot and decided it can do nothing but help. We shall see!!
> 
> What about you?!

I have a friend who had a really tough time conceiving. She had quite a few early losses as well. She did end up having a son 1.5 years ago. She told me she took asprin and it helped. I really hope you have a sticky bean this time around:) Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## mari35racz36

aidensxmomma said:


> Mind if I join you all? :flower:
> 
> My due date (based on ovulation) is September 7. Next week I'll be going to get betas done and then around 2 weeks after that, I'm getting an ultrasound. I'm really, really excited but really, really nervous.
> 
> My OH and I have been TTC since December 2014. I had a chemical in June and then another in September, so I'm very cautious about this pregnancy. However, my tests are really dark and have been, plus at 14dpo my CB digi test said 2-3 weeks, so I'm hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> The symptoms I've had are that I'm so incredibly exhausted, I'm super moody, and some nausea. A little bit of cramping here and there, too.
> 
> This is my fourth baby and my OH's first. My older children are 7 and 6 (they'll be 8 and 7 by the time baby gets here). My youngest child would have just turned 4 in December, however, I lost her to SIDS 3 years ago :cry: I'm really excited that my kids are finally going to have another sibling, but I'm going to wait for a while to tell them. I know my daughter is going to be absolutely thrilled with a baby sibling but I'm not so sure about my son - he wants a sibling, but he finds babies/toddlers annoying, so I'm not sure how he is going to feel about his sibling. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry for the long introduction. :blush:

Congratulations!!! I am so very sorry for all of your losses:hugs:

My daugther will be 8 when this baby is due. My first son will be 6 and my youngest will be 4. I am a bit worried about the age gap as well. We had our first 3 kids all within in 3.5years. There is 22 months between my dd & ds1, and 22 months between my ds1 & ds2. It is going to be interesting having kids who are a bit older and then a newborn. I have no idea how my kids will react when the find out. lol

I am also a bit worries because I gave all of our baby items! lol All we have left in the old crib and everything else is gone. One I hit the 13 weeks mark I will have to start to figure out what I need for the baby.

I really hope you have a sticky bean:) H&H 9months to you!


----------



## Just1more2

Thank you for the reassurance ladies. It really helps:hugs:
I hope we all get the little bundles we want so badly!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Just1more2 said:


> I am feeling nervous today...
> I still don't have any new symptoms and today marks 5 weeks exactly. I still only have sore breasts - slightly enlarged, still veiny and larger areolas, some occasional heartburn and bloating and seldom some twinging.
> 
> Shouldn't I have more symptoms by now? I have been taking ICs some mornings and the lines are still very dark, but I am worried of having a MMC. It has been 6 years since I have been pregnant, so I don't really remember how things went down when I was pregnant with my son.
> I have had 2 chemical pregnancies, and I am concerned that I will loose this one too. :nope:
> I have not had any bleeding or pain, so I am counting that as a good sign, but I am worried.


The worry this early on is so common, especially for those that have losses. But I've read tons of threads where one day symptoms even disappear and then pretty quickly morning sickness or some other symptom shows up. 

I think it's still pretty early for all of us to see symptoms. I know all I've had is sore boobs, slight cramping here and there and last night for a few minutes I had that metallic taste in my mouth. 

I can't wait for a scan myself to make sure everything is going okay!


----------



## Just1more2

Michelle - I don't think I will ever have been so happy to hug a toilet than I will be when that first battle with MS comes along!:haha:

I have everything crossed for all of us! I don't want to have to add any angels to page one!! :winkwink:


----------



## MummaMoo

We have to remember that some ladies have NO symptoms whatsoever! 

As for giving away all the baby stuff - on fb there is a local selling site for baby stuff, maybe you have a local one too, could be worth checking those kind of groups out, or NCT nearly new sales... 
And maybe if I have a boy and you ladies have a girl we can do a baby wardrobe swap!? I've got all of Sophie's clothes from birth, and am keeping them till we know what this one is going to be... all being well of course!


----------



## mari35racz36

My mother never had any symptoms or morning sickness. I am the complete opposite!

MummaMoo - thanks for reminding me about the FB groups. I do belong to a mommy group in my area:) That is great you have kept all of your baby clothes. I so wish I had!!! A swap sounds like a great idea:)

speaking of gender...who will find out and who will be team yellow? We are still undecided.


----------



## Just1more2

mari - We will be finding out for sure. I was thinking of keeping a yellow bump this time, but my OH really wants to know and deep down so do I!!

As for age gaps and giving all your baby things away - I am in the same boat. Our kiddos will be 6 years apart and I do not have anything left over from him except his crib. I will need to start from scratch! The nice thing is that I may have a baby shower to help with little things like diapers and clothes, but we are pretty much on our own as far as bigger purchases go... ugh! 
Bonus is that I get to shop for it all and get new things! That is exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more2 - I think I am leaning towards finding out. I know my hubby would like it to be a surprise. I not sure I can wait that long!!

I like the idea of shopping for the baby again too:) We only have the crib left as well. My boys will have to share a room which will be interesting. Lol I really hope they are going to be ok with it.


----------



## MummaMoo

I'm keen to find out this time. With Sophie we stayed team yellow, but party of me is tempted to find out so that if we have a boy, I can get rid of all of Sophie's clothes and use the money to buy for baby boy. All of the paraphernalia we bought is neutral anyway so we don't have that to think about. My other half is happy to wait, he wouldn't trust the sonographer anyway, so even if we did find out he's still want to keep hold of everything anyway.
The only thing i'll be buying new is a Moses basket mattress and some new babygros and vests, and the baby will have it's own coming home outfit.


----------



## Michellebelle

We definitely want to find out. I know we both want to get used to the idea of either a boy or a girl before the baby arrives.


----------



## aidensxmomma

mari35racz36 said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> Mind if I join you all? :flower:
> 
> My due date (based on ovulation) is September 7. Next week I'll be going to get betas done and then around 2 weeks after that, I'm getting an ultrasound. I'm really, really excited but really, really nervous.
> 
> My OH and I have been TTC since December 2014. I had a chemical in June and then another in September, so I'm very cautious about this pregnancy. However, my tests are really dark and have been, plus at 14dpo my CB digi test said 2-3 weeks, so I'm hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> The symptoms I've had are that I'm so incredibly exhausted, I'm super moody, and some nausea. A little bit of cramping here and there, too.
> 
> This is my fourth baby and my OH's first. My older children are 7 and 6 (they'll be 8 and 7 by the time baby gets here). My youngest child would have just turned 4 in December, however, I lost her to SIDS 3 years ago :cry: I'm really excited that my kids are finally going to have another sibling, but I'm going to wait for a while to tell them. I know my daughter is going to be absolutely thrilled with a baby sibling but I'm not so sure about my son - he wants a sibling, but he finds babies/toddlers annoying, so I'm not sure how he is going to feel about his sibling. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry for the long introduction. :blush:
> 
> Congratulations!!! I am so very sorry for all of your losses:hugs:
> 
> My daugther will be 8 when this baby is due. My first son will be 6 and my youngest will be 4. I am a bit worried about the age gap as well. We had our first 3 kids all within in 3.5years. There is 22 months between my dd & ds1, and 22 months between my ds1 & ds2. It is going to be interesting having kids who are a bit older and then a newborn. I have no idea how my kids will react when the find out. lol
> 
> I am also a bit worries because I gave all of our baby items! lol All we have left in the old crib and everything else is gone. One I hit the 13 weeks mark I will have to start to figure out what I need for the baby.
> 
> I really hope you have a sticky bean:) H&H 9months to you!Click to expand...

Thank you. :hugs: 

There's only 16 months between DS and DD1. And then there were 2 1/2 years between DD1 and DD2. I had planned on having another shortly after my youngest, but then my kids' dad and I divorced, so making babies was put on the back burner for a while. However, my OH and I are hoping not to have such a big age gap between the kids we have. I really liked the 2 1/2 year gap, so that's what we'll be aiming for.

I also have no baby stuff left. I'm okay with that, though. That just means that I get to do all the shopping and everything all over again. Can't complain about that :haha:



mari35racz36 said:


> My mother never had any symptoms or morning sickness. I am the complete opposite!
> 
> MummaMoo - thanks for reminding me about the FB groups. I do belong to a mommy group in my area:) That is great you have kept all of your baby clothes. I so wish I had!!! A swap sounds like a great idea:)
> 
> speaking of gender...who will find out and who will be team yellow? We are still undecided.

I'm 99% sure that we're going to find out the gender. I found out with all my other kids, so it'll probably be the same this time. I kind of want to stay team yellow, but I know that I am way to impatient for that and I like having gender-specific clothes. All of my baby gear I'll be getting gender-neutral, though since OH and I plan on having more than one baby. 

That being said, I'm already convinced this baby is a girl. Since I found out I was pregnant, I've been referring to the baby as a girl. It's just a gut feeling. It was the same way with my youngest, so we shall see if I'm right again. Of course, either way I will be completely happy. :)


----------



## Alea

Welcome to all of our newcomers, and a huge congratulations to you all too!


----------



## amantila

Just1more2 said:


> Also a question for you ladies!! What (if anything) did you do differently this month to get your BFP?
> 
> I have been using OPKs for the last 3 cycles and I have gotten pregnant each time. To help prevent another early loss this cycle I have been taking one 81mg baby aspirin every day. I have read a lot and decided it can do nothing but help. We shall see!!
> 
> What about you?!

This month we used OPKs and I was taking prenatals prescribed by doctor. I also was very relaxed over the tww...we were on vacation in punta cana and I had several drinks...really didn't think this was my month! Hope that won't affect the baby!

I definitely want to find out the gender of my baby. This will be my first...praying that it sticks...so I will need to get everything! I will try to go gender neutral for big items though because we would like more children! :)


----------



## Alea

I had a miscarriage in September after unexpectedly falling pregnant. It was after our loss that we decided that actually we did want to add another to our family despite Maisie still being so young. 

We decided to take an extremely relaxed approach and I wouldn't even describe it as trying - more like having fun! My first period after the miscarriage was 4 weeks after our loss and my LMP was Nov. 26th. We were very lucky.


----------



## MummaMoo

Just1more2 said:


> Also a question for you ladies!! What (if anything) did you do differently this month to get your BFP?

Had sex! :haha:
Honestly, our relationship sadly had taken quite a backseat for much of the time we've had Sophie. The opportunity for that kind of thing was rarely there, or rather, I'd prefer a good nights sleep and a hot cuppa tea than hitting the sack with my fella. Plus after my tear things were a bit uncomfortable. We still aren't regular do-ers in the bedroom, the fella has called this pregnancy a one-hit-wonder!


----------



## AJCash

I don't want to find out at all.... but my mom's really sick and I don't know if she's going to make it through this with me. I might change my mind so she gets the chance to know it.

As to what I did differently... well... IVF. lol

My first ultrasound will be on Thursday. :D


----------



## MummaMoo

:hugs: AJ


----------



## Desiree1694

The only thing that we I did differently this cycle was I drank the fertilatea everyday and I got pregnant no idea if that helped but it certainly didn't hurt. We are unsure if we want to find out the sex or not I'd really like to wait but I don't know if I can. I do think that the excitement of not knowing the day in give birth would be really fun.


----------



## sailorsgirl

We didn't do anything different this time. But we have both been more relaxed in general so I do wonder if that had anything to do with it? 

I would love to not find out the babies gender until birth but I am not sure I have the self restraint! I found out at 20 and 16 weeks with my daughter and Son. 

Xx


----------



## Mummy1506

Congrats everyone. I just got my BFP today at 10 dpo excited & scared as had MC in July. Hoping for a sticky bean. Ovulation due date is 15th September.


----------



## amantila

Mummy1506 said:


> Congrats everyone. I just got my BFP today at 10 dpo excited & scared as had MC in July. Hoping for a sticky bean. Ovulation due date is 15th September.

Congrats mummy1506! Praying for a sticky bean for you! 

I've been taking bfps to check line progression. Test line was almost as dark as control line today at 13dpo...what do you think?

https://s23.postimg.org/k4d3lbnob/image.jpg


----------



## mari35racz36

Hey ladies, how is everyone today? Anymore symptoms showing up? I am starting to feel the nauseas set in a bit more. Also getting a metallic taste in my mouth. I have had several twinges in my lower left and right sides. I remember having theses with my previous pregnancies too.

Mummy1506- Congrats and welcome! Hoping you have a sticky bean:) Sorry for your loss. I have had 1 MC and 1 chemical. I am due Sept 6.


----------



## mari35racz36

amantila - your progression lines look fantastic! They definitely got alot darker:) I took another test on New Years Day and the line was definitely darker from my first test.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies :flower:



mari35racz36 said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone today? Anymore symptoms showing up? I am starting to feel the nauseas set in a bit more. Also getting a metallic taste in my mouth. I have had several twinges in my lower left and right sides. I remember having theses with my previous pregnancies too.
> 
> Mummy1506- Congrats and welcome! Hoping you have a sticky bean:) Sorry for your loss. I have had 1 MC and 1 chemical. I am due Sept 6.

I'm feeling alright today so far. I've noticed the last few days that my nausea gets worse at night. This is how it was in my other pregnancies. Plus I've gone off pretty much all food. Nothing sounds/looks good at all.


----------



## Alea

AJ, I am sorry to hear about your mom being sick :hugs:

Welcome to our new members.

How is everyone feeling? I feel pretty good. I had a fantastic pregnancy with Moo though I know I was very lucky. She was, however, born at 34+4 via emergency c-section so I would hope we make it to term this time.


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: hi ladies. I have been stalking last few days. Congratulations everyone on your bfps. Sounds like there are some wonderful Miracles ones on this thread :kiss:

Alea- hi we were on may Miracles together. So pleased to both be here.

Quick info on me. Lttc #1. DD from ivf. Miracle natural bfp in august last year but mc and D&c in October just a day after my 39th bday. We were toomnsick Nov to DTD but our first try n Dec gave us our shock :bfp: 

Feeling more confident this time round as lines darker and have quesyness. Complete poas holic though!! Looking forward to getting to know you ladies on this incredible journey :kiss:


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome new :bfp:s!! Congrats! We are so glad you are here:hugs::thumbup::baby: I have added any new dates to the first page. Sorry for all the losses, sticky dust all over you!

Amantila - That is some lovely progression! This looks like a strong bean for you!

AJ - Sorry to hear about your mom, that must be one of the hardest things at a time like this. My mom has Emphysema and has good and bad days. We almost lost her a couple of years ago.

AFM - still pretty symptomless. Same breast condition as has been for the last week, but i did notice that this morning they seemed even vainier (i didnt think that was even possible!) and a little bigger. Some weepiness the last day or so, but had some family drama which i am sure had a lot to do with it. 
I had a really heartwarming moment yesterday with my little guy. We were at a family holiday party and a little cousin was there (he is almost 2) and my son spent about an hour teaching him how to use a new toy. He was so patient and caring it made me tear up. I am feeling a little better about our age gap thing since that:cloud9:

How are all you lovelies doing today?:flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Does any one in here also have fibromyalgia?


----------



## MrsBlueEyes

Just1more2 said:


> Also a question for you ladies!! What (if anything) did you do differently this month to get your BFP?
> 
> I have been using OPKs for the last 3 cycles and I have gotten pregnant each time. To help prevent another early loss this cycle I have been taking one 81mg baby aspirin every day. I have read a lot and decided it can do nothing but help. We shall see!!
> 
> What about you?!

I did a lot of things! Maybe I'm crazy, but it must have worked lol. This was my first month charting and doing OPKs. Charting did help a lot, but I learned that being a mouth breather throws my temps off so that was a bit frustrating (I hate year round allergies especially at night!). I'm glad that I did OPKs though because I found that I ovulated later than what the norm is (CD19) which is what I suspected that I did. I also used Pre-Seed (just as a regular lube and none of the internal stuff). I ate pineapple core for about 5 days after ovulation, and did the whole prop my hips in the air for 30 minutes thing. I think it just really comes down to better timing this month.

Today the fatigue has hit....BAD! I was trying to wash some dishes, and I had to sit down. I'm not tired, but I feel sick without the sickness. My mother in law said that she felt hungover. Yup, that pretty much sums it up today!! Also, just super emotional still. I've been taking pregnancy tests like they are going out of style. I got a good positive last night on a different brand. I texted DH this because he was at work, and all he said was "ok" LOL what?! He is excited but I know better than to text him important things when he's at work and expect a long response. :dohh: The tears were flowing on that one lol. BUT I'm excited to call the doctor tomorrow to get my first appointment scheduled!


----------



## MrsBlueEyes

MummaMoo said:


> Just1more2 said:
> 
> 
> Also a question for you ladies!! What (if anything) did you do differently this month to get your BFP?
> 
> Had sex! :haha:
> Honestly, our relationship sadly had taken quite a backseat for much of the time we've had Sophie. The opportunity for that kind of thing was rarely there, or rather, I'd prefer a good nights sleep and a hot cuppa tea than hitting the sack with my fella. Plus after my tear things were a bit uncomfortable. We still aren't regular do-ers in the bedroom, the fella has called this pregnancy a one-hit-wonder!Click to expand...

Haha one-hit-wonder...that is great!


----------



## mari35racz36

Just thought I'd check in with everyone this evening:) I am feeling pretty tired tonight. Christmas holidays are over for my kids tomorrow and it's back to school. I think I'll turn in early tonight an try and get a decent nights sleep. I will be calling my doctor first thing in the morning to setup an appt. Hopefully she she fit me in this week sometime. Talk you ladies soon:)


----------



## AJCash

My stretching/ligament pains have mostly gone away. I get a cramp every now and then.... but I don't have any real symptoms. I'm napping a lot and going to bed early, but I think that's probably because of the progesterone shots + endometrin rather than because of the pregnancy itself. 5 weeks tomorrow, and I'm hoping I can continue along this way. No symptoms, no complaints!

Thanks to you ladies who commented on my mom's health. She's got cancer that was already in multiple organs when they found it, so it doesn't look good. I'm not sure how much she'll be up for with chemo/radiation since she just went through it with an entirely different cancer three years ago, but I know she knows I very selfishly want my mother to go through this with (it's my first pregnancy) so I think we sort of have an unspoken plea in the air for her try what she can handle. I never knew that I could feel all of these emotions at the same time. Doesn't seem like you should be both this happy and this sad all at once.


----------



## Just1more2

AJ that has got to be so hard. I send my best wishes to you and your family. :hugs:
Mari my son is back to school tomorrow to which means waking up earlier... ugh haha. I have been... for lack of a better word... antsy today. Not tons of energy but can't decide what I want. It's silly! Tired and weepy too. Darker than control IC this morning so that feels good! 
BlueEyes it's crazy what we will go through to get the egg huh?! Good luck scheduling an appointment tomorrow! I hope you get one soon. The waiting never ends in pregnancy it seems! 
Hope you ladies have a restful night. Will catch up tomorrow!


----------



## MummaMoo

What a horrible, horrible situation for you AJ - I can't even imagine how scary these times are for you.

The sickness well and truly kicked in for me yesterday, I lost my dinner - so when it came to supper, I left it a bit later and came to bed in the hope i'd fall asleep before feeling sick again. It worked! 
I need to book an doctors appointment too, usually there's quite a wait though.
I'm thinking I need to tell work today too, my job can be quite physical so the sooner they know the better so that risk assessments can be made, but I also think it's a bit too early! A bit stuck on this one! Then again do my maternity rights start as soon as they have been informed? I can't remember!


----------



## lesondemavie

Hi all!! I got my BFP on New Year's Eve, and couldn't be happier. Hoping for an H&H pg. This is my first, and I'm already getting nausea and fatigue at just 3 weeks! Based on my calendar, EDD is 9/15. Would love to join the group :)


----------



## Alea

mrsmax said:


> Alea- hi we were on may Miracles together. So pleased to both be here.

I am thrilled to see you here :flower:

Are we all ready for a new week? What are your plans? I've just booked in with my GP to have my maternity referral so I'm looking forward to my first midwife appointment although it's not likely to be more towards the end of the month.


----------



## MummaMoo

All back to normal here now that the festivities are over, back to the grindstone!
I told the bosses - they're very happy for me and already trying to figure out when my maternity leave will start. Bloke boss said June - ha! Not bloody likely! 
Got an awful headache today :(


----------



## Mummy1506

Anyone else suffering with heartburn?? I'm only 3 weeks 5 days!


----------



## amantila

Good morning everyone! How are you? I'm just trying to keep down my toast and my (decaf) coffee. 

AJ :hugs:...I can't even imagine how difficult your situation must be for you...you have every right to feel emotional! Happy and sad at the same time makes a lot of sense. You have our support and we are here to listen if you need it! 

Back to the daily grind today. I'm a high school teacher. Most worried about when morning sickness really kicks in and hoping I can control it while teaching. The kids are smart and will start guessing REALLY fast if they suspect anything. Not ready to tell my boss yet! Haha. Glad everything went well for you Mummamoo when you told yours!

lesondemavie...congrats on that BFP! It's my first too :)

Question for everyone...is anyone working out during their pregnancy? I was really active before being pregnant and worked out around 5-6 times a week for at least a half an hour. I've worked out a few times since I found out, but only moderate exercise because I'm terrified of doing something to hurt the baby! Is it ok to be exercising? Any second time or more moms that can share some experiences/opinions?


----------



## MummaMoo

Amantila I think exercising is fine if it's something your body is already used to, but don't wear yourself out! I reckon your body will only let you do what it can anyway, doing what you're used to might be an effort. Not speaking from experience though, I'm rubbish at exercise!


----------



## MummaMoo

Mummy1506 said:


> Anyone else suffering with heartburn?? I'm only 3 weeks 5 days!

With my first I had terrible heartburn.........for 2 days. I bought all the remedies going and never needed them again!


----------



## mari35racz36

Mummy1506 said:


> Anyone else suffering with heartburn?? I'm only 3 weeks 5 days!

The week before I got my BFP I had the craziest heartburn. It was there whether I ate or not. I had no idea I was pregnant, but it makes sense now. Lol With my other pregnancies I've always suffered really bad heartburn.


----------



## mari35racz36

AJCash said:


> My stretching/ligament pains have mostly gone away. I get a cramp every now and then.... but I don't have any real symptoms. I'm napping a lot and going to bed early, but I think that's probably because of the progesterone shots + endometrin rather than because of the pregnancy itself. 5 weeks tomorrow, and I'm hoping I can continue along this way. No symptoms, no complaints!
> 
> Thanks to you ladies who commented on my mom's health. She's got cancer that was already in multiple organs when they found it, so it doesn't look good. I'm not sure how much she'll be up for with chemo/radiation since she just went through it with an entirely different cancer three years ago, but I know she knows I very selfishly want my mother to go through this with (it's my first pregnancy) so I think we sort of have an unspoken plea in the air for her try what she can handle. I never knew that I could feel all of these emotions at the same time. Doesn't seem like you should be both this happy and this sad all at once.

I am so sorry your mother is sick. I cannot imagine what you are going through. I will keep her in my thoughts. 

I am tired a lot too now. One thing I've noticed the past few days is going to the bathroom more. My bladder seems to get full so quickly. Lol I don't remember this happening so early with my other kids.


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more2 said:


> AJ that has got to be so hard. I send my best wishes to you and your family. :hugs:
> Mari my son is back to school tomorrow to which means waking up earlier... ugh haha. I have been... for lack of a better word... antsy today. Not tons of energy but can't decide what I want. It's silly! Tired and weepy too. Darker than control IC this morning so that feels good!
> BlueEyes it's crazy what we will go through to get the egg huh?! Good luck scheduling an appointment tomorrow! I hope you get one soon. The waiting never ends in pregnancy it seems!
> Hope you ladies have a restful night. Will catch up tomorrow!

All my kids woke up crazy early today. Lol It is so cold here this morning, like -15celcius, but with the windchill makes it feel like -24!!! I am not looking forward to walking out the front door.


----------



## mari35racz36

Mummamoo - I've also got a headache this morning. Sorry to hear you do as well. With my last baby I suffered from terrible migraines. I literally had a migraine for 14 days straight. They were hormonal headaches. I'm really hoping I don't get them again.

Amantila - my cousin worked out through all her pregnancies. She is a runner and ran well into her second tri. I think continuing to exercise is just fine. But always discuss it with your doc:)


----------



## lesondemavie

Mum - I have some acid reflux/burping here at just 3 weeks 3 days, but I will take that over the nausea I felt Friday at dinner.

Aman - I plan to exercise throughout. My doctor said that I can keep doing whatever I usually do. I was running half marathons before ttc, but it caused annovulatory cycles, so I switched to these 30-60 min videos on fitnessblender.com and love them! I also started using the 10-15 min videos to beat fatigue. Peps me right back up :)


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome lesondemavie! I have added your date to the first page :flower: Congrats on a New Year's BFP!!!:happydance:

I have had intermittent heartburn since before my BFP. I take a tums and feel much better. It will probably only get worse, unfortunately:dohh:

Back to the grind today! My son was so excited to be back to school to see his friends. I have only told my assistant manager at work because she was a big support for me through my chemical pregnancies and is trustworthy not to share it around.

OH and I were discussing announcements to grandparents last night an think we may have come up with one. We will be doing a separate facebook announcement after the first ultrasound. Same for my coworkers, I will be doing something special for them. This will be our last baby and out first was not planned (got pregnant in college at 18 and had him at 19:blush:) so we did not have a lot of excitement from family and friends the first time around. This time I want to make the best of it!:winkwink:
Do any of you ladies have something planned or know when you will begin telling general public?


----------



## MummaMoo

I have told my closest people at work, and the bosses.
As for the big announcement, my OH isn't into that kind of thing, he refuses to sign up or be a part of Facebook, I don't think he will even bother telling people where he works until it's much nearer the due date. I think he's enjoying it being our thing, rather than everyone else's news too. We're still undecided when to tell the grandparents - I'd rather it be sooner than later because it's me that has to hide the sickness.


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm still debating on when to tell. Risk of mc drops to 5% after the heartbeat is seen, but it drops even further to 1% after the second ultrasound. My MIL already knows bc I was super sick at dinner with her just a day after we found out :/! I told her that if she lets it get out and something happens, she's the one who will have to tell everyone. I told my best friend and sister, since they're my biggest supports beside DH. I know the second I tell my mom the whole family will know. She means well, but she's awful at keeping secrets. I think if we do tell at the first ultrasound it'll just be family. We won't post anything on social media until after the second.

We're big hikers and we've travelled the world to bag peaks/hike to some amazing sites, so I want to make a sign with an arrow that says parenthood and take a photo of us on a trail with our packs and all. Maybe hang a tiny pair of hiking type shoes on the sign, and then add the text, "Our next big adventure..."


----------



## MummaMoo

Lesondemavie - that is such a cute idea! I love it! You have to do that now, and we need to see it!
Have you tackled any UK peaks? 
My OH told me he's get me up a mountain one day, and I've done a couple now. The first one was hilarious - I cried my eyes out at the bottom because I thought there was no way on earth i'd be able to do it, then did exactly the same when I got to the top!


----------



## Alea

We told our families on New Years Day but after our loss in September we were reluctant to do even that. They were absolutely over the moon for us but of course understand our reservations about being so public about this pregnancy because of the miscarriage.

As for a big announcement, we are relatively private people anyway and would prefer to tell those who need to know rather than the whole world, if you know what I mean? Only immediate family and close friends will know our due date too, plus you ladies of course!

Anyone got any names?


----------



## lesondemavie

Mumma - The view at the top is definitely why I do it. Brings me to awe-inspired tears every time. I grew up hiking 14kers in The Colorado Rockies. Beautiful mountains if you ever get a chance. No UK peaks...just a few days in London before visiting a friend in Belfast for Halloween. I didn't realize the UK had peaks until a Brit on our hike up Kilimanjaro showed us pictures. They were beautiful! We live in California these days, and we still have yet to do Whitney! Guess it'll be a while before I tackle that one now! Our last trip before ttc was Galapagos and then the 4 day trail to Machu Picchu. The Andes had everything. By far the most beautiful range I've ever seen. The next trip on our list is Iceland. This German guy on our safari in Tanzania showed us photos and I instantly knew I had to go. All of you moms going on your second or third are probably laughing at me. It'll probably be a while before we make it to Iceland too but that's ok...totally worth it. Can't wait to be a mama!

I have a long list of names. I really love traditionally boy names for a girl. I hope I have a girl. I have zero ideas for a boy :). Guess we'll figure it out though!


----------



## aidensxmomma

We haven't really discussed how we're going to tell people yet. We already told my grandma, my brother and SIL, and two of my close friends. With them, we just came out and said it, nothing special. But I wanted to do something a little more special for my mom and OH's dad. Eventually we'll announce on facebook, too, but that probably won't be until after 12 weeks. I'm going to have to look on pinterest to find some cute announcement ideas. :)

OH and I have decided on Philip Michael for a boy - Philip is OH's grandfather's name and Michael is OH's middle name and OH's dad's first name. 

Girls names are a lot more difficult, though. I'm leaning towards a classic/traditional name that has a more modern nickname. Right now, I think my favorite name is Amelia with the nickname Mia. June will be the middle name after OH's grandmother.


----------



## Just1more2

lesondemavie - it sounds like you have had some amazing adventures!! I have to admit I am a bit jealous!! I have never left the east coast!

Our announcement to grandparents will be a shirt for DS that says big brother in spet 2016.
The one for Facebook (only because I have friends a couple of states away and OH has a large extended but very close family) will be a picture of all of us in a row - our son holding a sign that says "Mom and Dad already told me what I am getting for my birthday" and an arrow pointing to me holding an ultrasound and OH next to me holding up a sign with the DD 
Then for coworkers - a box of donuts that says "eat up, my mom cant be the only one with a big belly! Love baby w/ US pic.

As for names: we don't really have anything for a boy (which is likely what this bub will be - OH's family only can produce males it seems!!) but for a girl I really like Ellodie Helen Shirley (middle names for our grandmothers) :cloud9:


----------



## Just1more2

Aidensmom I love those names. Very nice!

I have been unusually cranky so far today.. Ugh. not a good thing when I work with public all day.:dohh:


----------



## amantila

We are planning on waiting until my father in laws birthday to tell his parents. I'll tell my parents around the same time. It will be end of January so I should be somewhere around 7 weeks by then I think? I'm confused with how it works week wise because I have long cycles (36 days). We planned how we are announcing it...but I can't share because it's a play on our last name. It will be cute though! I will wait to tell everyone that's not immediate family until the 12 week mark. My best friend already knows and my dh's best friends fiancée already figured it out because she stole my drink ion New Years and smelled it to see if it had alcoholl in it. And then announced in shock that it didnt and that I was pregnant. Couldn't figure out how to talk my way out of that so now she knows and her fiancé knows and my dh's other friend and fiancé knows. But that's it so far. 

And thank you all for the advice with exercising! I will keep doing what I'm doing and modify if it doesn't feel right. I'm seeing the doctor on Friday so I'll ask about it then too.


----------



## amantila

And I'm sorry about the horrible typos. I'm writing from my phone haha.


----------



## MummaMoo

lesondemavie said:


> Mumma - The view at the top is definitely why I do it. Brings me to awe-inspired tears every time. I grew up hiking 14kers in The Colorado Rockies. Beautiful mountains if you ever get a chance. No UK peaks...just a few days in London before visiting a friend in Belfast for Halloween. I didn't realize the UK had peaks until a Brit on our hike up Kilimanjaro showed us pictures. They were beautiful! We live in California these days, and we still have yet to do Whitney! Guess it'll be a while before I tackle that one now! Our last trip before ttc was Galapagos and then the 4 day trail to Machu Picchu. The Andes had everything. By far the most beautiful range I've ever seen. The next trip on our list is Iceland. This German guy on our safari in Tanzania showed us photos and I instantly knew I had to go. All of you moms going on your second or third are probably laughing at me. It'll probably be a while before we make it to Iceland too but that's ok...totally worth it. Can't wait to be a mama!
> 
> I have a long list of names. I really love traditionally boy names for a girl. I hope I have a girl. I have zero ideas for a boy :). Guess we'll figure it out though!

Ok so this makes my poxy UK peaks seem.... poxy! Hehe! Wow you're quite the intrepid hiker! I'd love to do it again, I LOVE the Lake District.


----------



## MummaMoo

We are traditional when it comes to names, Mr Moo more than myself. We always have more names for a girl than boy. I had my heart set on Jack for a boy but our neighbours had that for their son who was born 6 weeks before Sophie arrived. Now we feel like that one is out of the running. Mr Moo chose Sophie Elizabeth. For a boy, I really like Daniel, but Mr Moo isn't so keen. I also like Frankie, again, Mr Moo says no. We really need a book. For girls, we have Ella, Bethan, Emily, Emma... erm, I forget what we agreed on now!


----------



## dreems98

Hi ladies, I am hoping to join your thread! I am new to this website and just looking for a group of supporters! I have been TTC for 2 years now. 3 failed IUI's 1 Failed Natural IUI and I just received my VERY FIRST BFP on 12/30/2015! This was from my FIRST IVF! Way to end the year! I can't believe it. 

I have been scrolling through all of your comments and seems like I am pretty much right on board with you all. 

My first beta was 117 (12dpt) my second was 461.7 (15dpt) and my third was this morning, and I am anxiously waiting for the results. I feel like since this is my first time, I am agonizing over every twinge, cramp, etc. I even broke down and called the doc's this am just to hear what my beta was but the results weren't in. I guess my first 12 weeks are going to be driving me crazy!!!

Thanks for listening and I am glad I could join!


----------



## MummaMoo

Welcome Dreems! 

Your bloods sound fab! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Alea

Welcome dreems!


----------



## Dragonfly

https://babysizer.com/geeky/6 I love this. Change the things at the side too,.


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all! :wave: can I join? Havnt had chance to read through yet but will do tomorrow! :thumbup: congrats to you all! How exciting! :dance: 

So, my name is V, i'm 31 and got my bfp on 27th Dec, due date 8th Sept :dance:
Hubby had a vasectomy reversal redo in sept so we are delighted that it worked so quickly......especially as exactly 5 years ago, hubby had his first vasectomy in sept 2010 and we also conceived in dec, having a sept baby girl in 2011, so history has literally repeated itself and me and hubby have sept birthdays so that will be all 4 of us within 2 weeks in sept! My family will hate me! :haha: i did conceive in 2013 and sadly miscarry, so this bfp has been long awaited! Hubby scarred over during that time too which we didnt find out until april, and then he had it redone in sept....i truly feel like the luckiest woman on earth! :cloud9: stick little baby! Pleeeeease! Xxxx

Looking forward to catching up and getting to know all my new bump buddies! Xxx

I have an early scsn booked for 23rd Jan xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Dragonfly said:


> https://babysizer.com/geeky/6 I love this. Change the things at the side too,.

thats brilliant! I love it!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## amantila

So I called the obgyn I was supposed to see to establish care this Friday to ask about scheduling additional appointments/find out what to do since I just found out that I'm pregnant and they cancelled my appointment and told me to come in January 22nd instead! Awww booo :[ So much longer to wait now for reassurance.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- I hope you won't mind if I join. I've been stalking this thread for a few days, too scared to join, impressed at the strength of the women who were not. This is my third pregnancy, the first two ended in 2nd trimester miscarriages for different reasons.

My BFP was December 20th, LMP 11/26. So my EDD is September 1st or so. I saw the doctor today, 5 weeks, 4 days pregnant and saw the amniotic sac, the fetal pole and... a heartbeat! Doc called the fetus an overachiever. :blush: 2nd hurdle passed, but I won't feel safe until I have a baby in my arms. I'm going to do the free DNA test at 10 weeks to test for trisomies (2nd loss) and I'm being checked for blood clots (1st loss).

Well, I moved since my last pregnancy and I found a new doctor that I LOVE LOVE LOVE. I'm partial to female doctors because they seem to me to be more sympathetic.

Here's a pic of the little fetal pole. Not too much to see, and I might be biased, but so cute!

We took fertility blend and vitamin D this time, i really believe vitamin D is important. Keep going between not having symptoms and then getting really bad morning sickness.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 1-4-16 at 5.09 PM.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mari35racz36

Welcome to all the new ladies:) So sorry for the losses. Wishing you all a H&H 9 months:)


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome and congrats new ladies! We are so happy to have you! Your dates have been added to page one! 

I am sorry good both of your losses. Many of us have lost pecious little lives and I think we can all find comfort and reassurance in each other. :hugs:
Xanzaba! What a lovely scan! You may be our first! *if not I apologize!* that looks like a perfect sticky little bean! 

Hope - we both will have 2 September babies! My ds was born on September 7th 2010 and I am due with this baby on the 3rd! What miracle babies you have! Sticky dust your way!


----------



## lesondemavie

Aman - They probably rescheduled it bc they'll have a better chance of seeing the heartbeat then. That's really the only reassurance you can get for now, and our new little beans are probably too small to see just yet.

Xan - That's amazing! I haven't heard of seeing a heartbeat that early. Congrats!

I just switched my PCP (sad bc I love her, but I figure I could always switch back), so I could get into this center that is highly recommended in this area. Only place where I found obgyns that look like good matches for me. Called today for an appointment, but had to leave a voicemail. Fingers crossed that all goes smoothly!


----------



## Michellebelle

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!

I had my third beta today and it was 2713 at 20dpo, so I'm happy. And it's still doubling in less than 48 hours. I go back in a week for my fourth beta, then my scan will get scheduled. Really hoping to see a healthy baby with a strong heartbeat when we get to that point!


----------



## Desiree1694

I had my third beta today 2419 that's the last one they are going to do until my scan


----------



## littledreamer

I am jumping in...cautiously optimistic here as I have strong lines super sore breasts, nausea, hunger, and fatigue. I think the 12 week wait would make me crazy if I did not have this site to connect with other people. 

I got my BFP 10 dpo on the 21st. (Faint line on the 20th) I however am 42 and this is my first ever pregnancy. 

I was just married in May of this year. I have known my DH since I was 18, we met and dated in college. Our lives went in different directions, we remained friends and got back together in our mid thirties. Neither of us had ever married and I truly believe we were meant to be.

We right now are married living apart as we house hunt. Our jobs are in different states, We both teach school, and had a wonderful break together. But we are apart during the week until we find a central location to live. If this baby is to be then all of my dreams would be coming true in one year. I thought a baby was a longshot for us, but we decided to just relax and see what would happen.
I had a scare as my breast was leaking, thought I had cancer, or was starting menopause. I felt "off" and tested on a whim. I still can't believe it. 

Every time I feel something I run to the bathroom petrified of a miscarriage, every morning when I wake up and I feel sick with sore boobs..I feel so relieved. Who knew nausea would be such a happy feeling. I am currently at 5 weeks and 3 days. My first appointment is on January 21st. I will be about 8 weeks. 
Happy Healthy Wishes to All ! I love reading about everyone's journey and having this site to keep me company as I wait and worry, and hope and dream. My due date is Sept. 2


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm going in for my first beta tomorrow morning. I'm starting to get really nervous. 

littledreamer - Congrats and welcome :flower:


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: hi new mummmies to be!! What a lovely group of ladies. I am quite enviiusof all those wonderful betas. Wish they did them as standard in UK. Instead I'm still poas and having to be content with seeing some nice lines! cb week indicator still says 1-2 though but only 14dpo today so not stressing (much!!)

Working from home today. Going to be tough to concentrate. All I want to do is being bnb and obssess over my bfp!!

To aidensmomma. Hope you get good beta. Littledreamer- what a great love story. Hope you find a house before baby arrives!


----------



## MummaMoo

Welcome ladies and a happy&healthy 9 months to come for us all!


----------



## MummaMoo

mrsmax said:


> :wave: hi new mummmies to be!! What a lovely group of ladies. I am quite enviiusof all those wonderful betas. Wish they did them as standard in UK. Instead I'm still poas and having to be content with seeing some nice lines! cb week indicator still says 1-2 though but only 14dpo today so not stressing (much!!)!

Yeah, POAS addict here too! Don't stress to much about the cb digi test, I've read that lots of people don't have much faith in them and they're not overly accurate sometimes. Although I know it's not an exact science, I'd rather see lines getting darker anyday.


----------



## Alea

Welcome to all of our new ladies!


----------



## xanzaba

Good morning ladies!

I am very logical and love to have measurables for the pregnancy to show it's going well (I know I'm a geek). I found this website and it helped me figure out what week to expect on clear blue weeks estimator.

https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/cdrh_docs/reviews/K112870.pdf

Also, I'm still taking temps. It keeps me mostly sane, although little blips are still concerning.

I'm getting to the point that I have to carry around granola bars with me. It's reassuring to have pregnancy symptoms, but starting back up at work, it's a bit inconvenient. Especially since I won't be telling _anyone_ until 2nd trimester this time around!


----------



## mrsmax

Xanzabar that is complicated stuff! Good find though


----------



## mari35racz36

Good morning ladies!! I called my doctor yesterday and have my first appt for Friday morning. Yay!!! I really want to know what my betas are. I'm not feeling too sick yet. My morning sickness usually starts to show up between 5-6 weeks. Maybe I'll get luck this time around an fit stays away:)

Love all the nice beta levels ladies are posting. They all look really good:)

Xanzaba - thanks for the link:) I love having measurables a too.

Mrsmax - even though I will get my betas done on Friday I am still a POAS addict too! Lol The first few week are so nerve wracking and I always need to be reassured it's all good. I was planning today to go and buy another double pack. Lol I've never had the best of luck with CB digital. Don't worry about it at all.

Little dreamer - congratulations!!!! Your story is amazing and seems like it was definitely meant to be:) I even run to the bathroom every time I think I could be bleeding. Sorry if tmi, but I've got a lot of cm early on. Feels like as gush coming out sometimes. The first tri is definitely nerve wracking, especially with your first. Wishing you a H&H 9 months. :)


----------



## mari35racz36

Little dreamer - I forgot to mention, my sister in law had her first baby at 45. She had zero complications and now has a happy and healthy 2.5 year old daughter. She is even talking about having another:)


----------



## lesondemavie

Xan - Yay so happy to have another science nerd on here :)! Love that you posted a .gov article!

My line is getting darker, so that is reassuring. Stinks that it's just the developing placenta that secretes the hormones, causing the rise in hcg and any symptoms we notice. Wish there was a way to tell that little sprout is still doing ok too. Ah well, at least I know that there's plenty of what (s)he needs. :coffee: for that first scan...

They don't do betas for everyone, right? I'm thinking I'll just go in around my first scan.


----------



## xanzaba

Yep, science geek all around. And yes, I like using .gov resources because it's our tax dollars giving us some useful information :)

They don't normally do betas everywhere I've gone. They usually don't see you until 8 weeks, at which point betas are a bit pointless. With my history they just want to be extra cautious.


----------



## lesondemavie

So I woke up this morning around 5 or so to pee (this has become routine), and then shortly later I became extremely hungry. I tried snacking on some carrot sticks and banana chips, but I just felt super weak and icky. I went back to DH and just cried. Nothing sounded good and I didn't want to eat more, but I was so hungry. Actually the only thing that sounds good is bacon, which I haven't liked or had in 20 years! He got up and made me some oatmeal and eggs. I nibbled on them and feel a bit better, but the smells of everything are so intense, not nauseating (yet) just intense (the smell thing is new for me). Ah sorry just felt like I needed to vent to some women who are probably going through something similar. I think it's more fear of how much worse it is going to get. Maybe I just need to add more iron to my diet. With the holidays and traveling, I haven't had my usual chicken and dark leafy green dinner in a while. I've been living off of salads and sides (since I don't eat ham or steak), and people tend not to use the good veggies for holiday sides. Fingers crossed that helps and this is not my new norm!


----------



## Just1more2

I need to vent a little too ladies.

A coworker just brought in her newborn. He is beautiful obviously. None of my other coworkers know that I am pregnant. But now I am irrationally afraid that I will never have this baby. I can just sense the devastation I would feel if I lose this bean. I feel like I won't be ok for a long time if I something happens to this pregnancy. I have no foundation for these fears, everything seems to be going well *knock on wood!!* so far. I am just so afraid that now that I am almost passed the chemical pregnancy milestone, that I will loose this baby in weeks 6 or 7. I want a little one to hold and snuggle. I want to know for sure that everything is ok and I have a beating heart in there. I have so few symptoms that it is easy to forget that I am even pregnant (not that I could because I am obsessing over it every second) I am terrified, and I don't really have a reason to be. Do these fears ever go away? :cry:


----------



## amantila

Lesondemavie and just1more2...I feel the same way! All I have eaten so far today is a handful of almonds...everything looks/smells bad. 
And I totally understand the worry! So afraid of losing the little bean! Although I have no reason to worry personally...just knowing that a loss could potentially happen worse case scenario is scary.


----------



## MummaMoo

I think we all get that kind of worry, especially in the first tri.
For me, food wise, I'm struggling with fluids more I think. Just feeling it in my throat makes me feel quite nauseous, so I have to take tiny sips. Really struggling with hot drinks now - both times I've thrown up have involved a cup of tea or coffee. I feel better after food but it's hard to decide what I want. I've just had some of what I've done for my little girls supper, a bit of cheese omelette and some golden savoury rice. It went down OK but it's not sitting well now.


----------



## lesondemavie

Hah that's funny mumma. I'm opposite! Coffee and peppermint tea feel so good right now, but I can't really manage more than a bite of the oatmeal or eggs.


----------



## xanzaba

Ladies :hugs: 

Everyone I've told (DH, the doctors, and my parents because they are in town and would've figured it out) didn't understand why I'm not excited. After I told the midwife yesterday that I was pregnant she asked "And, is that not a good thing?" 

I've been taking long power walks to clear my mind and listening to some new music. And coming on here to hope and cheer on other beans. 

Sorry if TMI, but have any other ladies been alternating between constipation and diarrhea? I hate the constipation, but then when I'm not constipated I hope for it!


----------



## Just1more2

xanzaba said:


> Ladies :hugs:
> 
> Everyone I've told (DH, the doctors, and my parents because they are in town and would've figured it out) didn't understand why I'm not excited. After I told the midwife yesterday that I was pregnant she asked "And, is that not a good thing?"
> 
> I've been taking long power walks to clear my mind and listening to some new music. And coming on here to hope and cheer on other beans.
> 
> Sorry if TMI, but have any other ladies been alternating between constipation and diarrhea? I hate the constipation, but then when I'm not constipated I hope for it!

:hugs::hugs: Thank you all for the kind words. I know I am just overreacting and that this is a good, strong bean!! Positivity!!:winkwink:

Xanzaba - No such thing as TMI when TTC or carrying a bean! I have had one bout of diarrhea but other than that it has been... challenging... I am certainly not regular...:blush: The diarrhea seems like it was a fluke thing so far and hoping it doesn't make a return for good ugh!


----------



## amantila

I had diarrhea twice in the past week. Seems to have gotten better now. Just feel bloated and like I've already gained 10 pounds.


----------



## mari35racz36

I totally understand all the anxiety as well. I don't have many symptoms yet. 

Mummamoo- when I was pregnant was DS2 I felt more sick when I didn't eat. But the the morning sickness it was so hard to want to eat!!! I was not a big fan of hot drinks with my last baby either. This time I am actually wanting chamomile tea more than anything!! Hang in there:)

Just1more2 - sorry you are feeling so scared. These fears never went away with each of my pregnancies. But I am such a worrier!!! I worry about the lack of symptoms as well. But I think it is still early. Give us another week and we might have a lot more to complain about!!!

Zanzaba- my bowels have been crazy too!!! For the past few days it's been Dhiarhea as well, but today is better. I find my stomach and bowels really off in the first tri. The prenatal vitamins can cause constipation.


----------



## MummaMoo

lesondemavie said:


> Hah that's funny mumma. I'm opposite! Coffee and peppermint tea feel so good right now, but I can't really manage more than a bite of the oatmeal or eggs.

I enjoy my coffee, have done since Sophie was born and the drinking it isn't a problem, it's just after its been in there a while, it wants back out! I actually tried a little at work earlier, drinking it VERY slowly, and it stayed there, so maybe a little bit is the way to go :thumbup:
But mint doesn't sit well with me at all in pregnancy. Last time even brushing my teeth without being sick was a mammoth task. My fella is a gum chewer and he couldn't be anywhere near me if he had gum!

As for the constipation/diarrhoea - had neither so far, touch wood!


----------



## Just1more2

You ladies are wonderful. I am so glad we have this thread! :kiss:

So to keep my mind off of things... Who has appointments coming up!? I have lost track, but I bet some are coming up soon! :happydance:


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more2 said:


> You ladies are wonderful. I am so glad we have this thread! :kiss:
> 
> So to keep my mind off of things... Who has appointments coming up!? I have lost track, but I bet some are coming up soon! :happydance:

I am really glad we have this thread too. I was on here 4 years ago and being able to talk with other pregnant moms everyday really helped me get through my pregnancy.:)

My first appt is on Fri @ 1020 yay!!!! My doctor will be pretty shocked to find out I'm pregnant again. I told her last fall I was so done! Lol


----------



## mari35racz36

I posted on a local mommy group this morning about what OB's are good in my area....I got over 70 responses!! Lol I'm a little overwhelmed but I think I have figured out which are the good OB's to have:)


----------



## MummaMoo

I'm seeing a doctor to get booked in with the Midwife next Wednesday 13th at 6.40pm. It's a locum doctor, if I wanted either of the ones I really like, I'd have had to wait over a week longer. Sucks because I really like my usual doc but my impatience overrides that!


----------



## mari35racz36

Mummamoo - I'm not sure I'll get the OB of my choice either. The really good ones get booked up super fast and then I have to take who is available. I might consider a midwife too if I can't get the OB I like.


----------



## lesondemavie

Just booked my first appointment this morning. First scan and meeting the ob all at once right around 8 weeks on 2/5/16. I researched OBs in my area long and hard. I was hoping to have met them before my BFP, but after hating the first one I kept putting it off. The center I'm going to has ok reviews, but there were two doctors with great bios, philosophies, and reviews. I hope I'm happy with my choice!


----------



## xanzaba

I have my 8 week appointment on the 20th :)


----------



## MummaMoo

mari35racz36 said:


> Mummamoo - I'm not sure I'll get the OB of my choice either. The really good ones get booked up super fast and then I have to take who is available. I might consider a midwife too if I can't get the OB I like.

This is just a General Practitioner appointment to get booked n with the Midwife, we wouldn't get an OB unless there was a chance of a complicated birth (I think). Don't have choice over Midwife either, as usually it's just one assigned to the local doctors practice. My last one was lovely though, we were pregnant at the same time though so when Sophie arrived, she was off on maternity leave!


----------



## mari35racz36

MummaMoo said:


> mari35racz36 said:
> 
> 
> Mummamoo - I'm not sure I'll get the OB of my choice either. The really good ones get booked up super fast and then I have to take who is available. I might consider a midwife too if I can't get the OB I like.
> 
> This is just a General Practitioner appointment to get booked n with the Midwife, we wouldn't get an OB unless there was a chance of a complicated birth (I think). Don't have choice over Midwife either, as usually it's just one assigned to the local doctors practice. My last one was lovely though, we were pregnant at the same time though so when Sophie arrived, she was off on maternity leave!Click to expand...

Ah, ok. My appt with just with my GP/family doc as well. She also does shared care with some OB's in the area, but I don't like those ones. Lol So she would look after until until about 32 weeks, and then the OB would take over. I would also see the OB once around 20 weeks. I love my family doc, she is amazing. But just don't like the OB's she does the shared care with. So I am hoping for full time care from the OB I want. I would deliver at hospital that is just for kids. They have one of the best neonatal units in the country. My sister was born at this hospital and thank god she was because she almost died. She had a crazy strep infection that required immediate surgery. I would possibly consider a midwife as well, but they have 2 month waiting list!! Glad that your last midwife was really good:) With her being pregnant as well that was a huge bonus!


----------



## mari35racz36

Feeling really good today. No sickness at all. My only symptoms still here are bloating, peeing a lot! And starting to feel very tired by the evening.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Just1more2

Ohhhh!! Your appointments are coming right up!:happydance:
Cant wait to hear how those beans are growing!

AFM - I am pretty sure I had a tiny bit of nausea this morning? Other than that still pretty much not much for symptoms. 
I was laying on my back in bed last night and feeling around on my belly... I am pretty sure I feel my uterus juuuusssst above my pubic bone. It is a little hard egg shape. Is it too early to feel that? I am sure that is what it is... :shrug:
Annnnnndddd... this morning I took my last IC and this is what I got!! I am officially stepping away from the tests now. I am pretty sure I cant hope for anything better than this :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20160106_060649 (2).jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xanzaba

Nice line, just1more!


----------



## lesondemavie

Glad to hear you're doing so well just1! I'm planning to test the rest of the week and then step away :).

I tried keeping crackers by my bed, so I could eat a bit as soon as I woke up. It totally helped! My tummy is much more settled than yesterday. Good thing since I have my weekly clinical meeting at the office early today. I also didn't get any fatigue yesterday, but I ended up working from home. I have a full day today, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## mrsmax

Nice line just1! Loving hearing about all the appointments. In the UK we get no choice of doctor or midwife but least it is free i guess. Mammoo are you in the UK too?

My DD has suspected chickebpox. She had lots of red itchy spots this morning. DH stayed home with her im at work
I freaked a bit as CP plus preg can be bad news but called doctors surgery and they said not to worry if ive had it before, which i think i have!

Also scarec myself when wiped and had somw tiny bright red spots but after panicking i now think it is from skin around vj rather than from inside, particularly as it stings to pee. Fimgers crossed thats all it is anyway.


----------



## Just1more2

Thank you ladies!!:cloud9::hugs:

Happy 6 weeks mummaMoo!! I love seeing the week change! It is so comforting :thumbup::happydance:

mrsmax - hopefully it is nothing, and I also hope your LO feels better soon. as long as you have already had chicken pox you should be fine!


----------



## mari35racz36

just1more2 - very nice line!!! I am so tempted to test again! lol 

mrsmax - chicken pox can be worrisome when your pregnant. But if you have had them before you should be fine.Hop your DD is better soon:)
Ive had a bit of the bleed in the past when skin is irritated or bladder infection. Fingers crossed for you!!!

I am feeling super moody today for no reason. I think its my hormones for sure. lol


----------



## MummaMoo

Thank you Just1more - yeah, nice to see the weeks change!

Yep Mrsmax I'm in the UK, Shropshire galb:thumbup:

So today I feel really crappy. Sooooooo tired, nauseous and I have had heartburn today too. No appetite at all but this morning I wanted bacon SO bad!


----------



## mrsmax

MummaMoo said:


> Thank you Just1more - yeah, nice to see the weeks change!
> 
> Yep Mrsmax I'm in the UK, Shropshire galb:thumbup:
> 
> So today I feel really crappy. Sooooooo tired, nauseous and I have had heartburn today too. No appetite at all but this morning I wanted bacon SO bad!

Thought you must be. Always baffles me when people start talking about picking obgs and doctors! Haha. Here it is thge luck of the draw!:coffee:


----------



## Medolicducky

Sept 14 2016 (just found out yesterday I was pregnant!)


----------



## mari35racz36

MrsMax - my apologies for talking about picking an OB, hope I haven't offended anyone. it's hard to know how it works in other countries. It works differently here in Canada too. There are dozens of OB's in my city alone and family doc's always ask you who you want to go to. I've just been overwhelmed as we just recently moved to a new city. I also had a very bad an scary experience with my first OB. Won't go into details on that! 


I am also a British citizen and have been my whole life:) My father is Scottish and from Inverness.


----------



## mari35racz36

Medolicducky said:


> Sept 14 2016 (just found out yesterday I was pregnant!)

Congratulations!! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months:)


----------



## amantila

Congrats medolicducky! 

And holy heartburn this morning. I never get heartburn but it was bothering me so much it made me feel nauseous. Haven't thrown up yet so that's good! I'm the type of person that will literally do anything to keep myself from throwing up though...I hate it so much!


----------



## mrsmax

mari35racz36 said:


> MrsMax - my apologies for talking about picking an OB, hope I haven't offended anyone. it's hard to know how it works in other countries. It works differently here in Canada too. There are dozens of OB's in my city alone and family doc's always ask you who you want to go to. I've just been overwhelmed as we just recently moved to a new city. I also had a very bad an scary experience with my first OB. Won't go into details on that!
> 
> 
> I am also a British citizen and have been my whole life:) My father is Scottish and from Inverness.

 Bless you. Im not at all offended. It is just interesting how different countries can be in their approach. I really hope you get a good one xx


----------



## mrsmax

Feeling really worried tonight. Af type cramps although mild and even though Iam 99% sure that red blood was from cracked skin it has made me feel uneasy. Fingers crossed frer fmu is nice and strong tomorrow....although feeling doubtful. Sorry to be a downer .


----------



## mari35racz36

mrsmax said:


> Feeling really worried tonight. Af type cramps although mild and even though Iam 99% sure that red blood was from cracked skin it has made me feel uneasy. Fingers crossed frer fmu is nice and strong tomorrow....although feeling doubtful. Sorry to be a downer .

You are not a downer at all! I've had period style cramps on and off the pat few days. Every time I feel then I'm convinced I'm having a MC. But I remember these types of cramps when pregnant with my other kids. They are so scary. Very good sign your frer line is strong:)


----------



## xanzaba

Mrs Max- I've had the same scary cramps off and on. When they're off I think "shoot I don't feel pregnant" and when I have then I think "shoot...".

The bleeding is probably external, but even if it isn't I've had bleeding with a previous pregnancy and it was a lot of blood and was okay. So bleeding itself is not a deal breaker, especially if it was a little. And bright red means it was coming from lower, which is better than dark blood. But I know any red is scary :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks ladies. Keeping fingrs crossed and will know more with tomorrow's hpt. I remember worrying cramps with DD but stil makes me nervous! 1st tri is just one roller coaster of worry so glad I have you ladies to share it with


----------



## MummaMoo

amantila said:


> Congrats medolicducky!
> 
> And holy heartburn this morning. I never get heartburn but it was bothering me so much it made me feel nauseous. Haven't thrown up yet so that's good! I'm the type of person that will literally do anything to keep myself from throwing up though...I hate it so much!

Oh, the heartburn! I feel you, it's horrible isn't it!? I can understand why people think they're having a heart attack!


----------



## MummaMoo

Hope you get some reassurance tomorrow Mrsmax!

I've been getting bellyache on and off today, and then some muscular twinges too.


----------



## Michellebelle

I've definitely been feeling the cramps today! For a minute they were really bad as I was driving home from work. I was stuck in traffic, so I just breathed through it. It always makes me nervous too, and I have to tell myself that it's normal!


----------



## Just1more2

Michellebelle said:


> I've definitely been feeling the cramps today! For a minute they were really bad as I was driving home from work. I was stuck in traffic, so I just breathed through it. It always makes me nervous too, and I have to tell myself that it's normal!

Wow Michelle! Look at those beautiful betas! Congrats!
I have been crampy on and off today too. Feels like af sometimes and stabby other times. Hoping it is all normal growing pains! 
My boobs are enormous... I have dds to begin with, but now even my one loose bra is tight and they spill out. I wish I could wear my sports bra to work, but... erhem... my nipples would show through. They are super uncomfortable. 
Anyone else have this problem? Possible solution?


----------



## lesondemavie

Just1more2 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> I've definitely been feeling the cramps today! For a minute they were really bad as I was driving home from work. I was stuck in traffic, so I just breathed through it. It always makes me nervous too, and I have to tell myself that it's normal!
> 
> Wow Michelle! Look at those beautiful betas! Congrats!
> I have been crampy on and off today too. Feels like af sometimes and stabby other times. Hoping it is all normal growing pains!
> My boobs are enormous... I have dds to begin with, but now even my one loose bra is tight and they spill out. I wish I could wear my sports bra to work, but... erhem... my nipples would show through. They are super uncomfortable.
> Anyone else have this problem? Possible solution?Click to expand...

I'm not quite as well endowed as you, but I still have trouble with my nipples showing through clothing. The sports bras I use are really well lined so that they don't show through. They have nipple covers too. I have gel ones. I use them when I want to sans bra, but you could wear them under a sports bra too. Maybe just not great for actually working out :).

AFM: Today was great. Just a bit of fatigue and a few trips to the bathroom at my last client for the day. I really try not to use bathrooms in client homes, but I guess I'm going to have to get over that now. 4 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## mrsmax

Here is my free today (top). The line looks slightly darker than the control line and a smidge darker than 14dpo so I am feeling a bit better about things today. Thanks for all your support :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160107_064344.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrsmax

amantila said:


> Congrats medolicducky!
> 
> And holy heartburn this morning. I never get heartburn but it was bothering me so much it made me feel nauseous. Haven't thrown up yet so that's good! I'm the type of person that will literally do anything to keep myself from throwing up though...I hate it so much!

I hate heartburn!! Poor you. Does medication help?


----------



## mrsmax

Michellebelle said:


> I've definitely been feeling the cramps today! For a minute they were really bad as I was driving home from work. I was stuck in traffic, so I just breathed through it. It always makes me nervous too, and I have to tell myself that it's normal!

 That sounds bad. So scary isn't it?! Last pregnancy someone told me to imagine it is baby getting snuggled and settled in whenever cramps made me feel uneasy. Kind of works.


----------



## MummaMoo

mrsmax said:


> Here is my free today (top). The line looks slightly darker than the control line and a smidge darker than 14dpo so I am feeling a bit better about things today. Thanks for all your support :kiss:

I'd say that's looking pretty reassuring!


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Mammamo. Got 2-3 weeks on CB as well so hopefully HCG is rising.


----------



## xanzaba

Yay, mrsmax, I'd say those look pretty good.

I realized yesterday that I get more cramps if I don't drink enough water, so I started drinking more and the cramps are a bit better. Morning sickness is cranking up full scale, so I'm having to eat small bits every 2 hours or so. I have some toast in the morning, then a banana, and a granola bar, then I'm ready for lunch. This morning I woke up from morning sickness :sick: This is the earliest by far that I've had morning sickness in any pregnancy (usually kicks in at 8 weeks, I'm 6 weeks today). Hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## mari35racz36

mrsmax said:


> Here is my free today (top). The line looks slightly darker than the control line and a smidge darker than 14dpo so I am feeling a bit better about things today. Thanks for all your support :kiss:

Those lines look fantastic!!! Now I am wanting to test again! Lol So glad are feeling better:)


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more2 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> I've definitely been feeling the cramps today! For a minute they were really bad as I was driving home from work. I was stuck in traffic, so I just breathed through it. It always makes me nervous too, and I have to tell myself that it's normal!
> 
> Wow Michelle! Look at those beautiful betas! Congrats!
> I have been crampy on and off today too. Feels like af sometimes and stabby other times. Hoping it is all normal growing pains!
> My boobs are enormous... I have dds to begin with, but now even my one loose bra is tight and they spill out. I wish I could wear my sports bra to work, but... erhem... my nipples would show through. They are super uncomfortable.
> Anyone else have this problem? Possible solution?Click to expand...

My boobs feel so big too!! I am also a dd bra size when i am not pregnant. I wore my sports bra yesterday and my nipples did show through. I need too get a better one that is a bit thicker and will not show nipples. Right now m nipples are very sore. I bought a nice comfy maternity bra when was pregnant with DS1. I wore it through 2 pregnancies and then it was done. It kinda of looked like a sports bra but it was so comfy. Maybe check a maternity store to see what they have?


----------



## lesondemavie

xanzaba said:


> Yay, mrsmax, I'd say those look pretty good.
> 
> I realized yesterday that I get more cramps if I don't drink enough water, so I started drinking more and the cramps are a bit better. Morning sickness is cranking up full scale, so I'm having to eat small bits every 2 hours or so. I have some toast in the morning, then a banana, and a granola bar, then I'm ready for lunch. This morning I woke up from morning sickness :sick: This is the earliest by far that I've had morning sickness in any pregnancy (usually kicks in at 8 weeks, I'm 6 weeks today). Hoping that's a good sign.

I had nausea starting at just 3 weeks! So worried about how bad it's going to get later on. I've definitely learned to keep snacks on hand, and crackers by the bed. It is the empty stomach that gets me. Since this is my first time, any other tips would be much appreciated!

I'm going to count myself lucky that I don't have cramps. I've had extreme thirst since 3 weeks too, so I've been drinking a ton of water. Maybe that's why.

Also my boobs don't hurt really at all, but then again they never really did during PMS either. Going to count myself lucky on that one esp since I have so many other "good signs," so early. The fatigue, thirst, frequent urination and nausea are plenty :).


----------



## mari35racz36

lesondemavie said:


> xanzaba said:
> 
> 
> Yay, mrsmax, I'd say those look pretty good.
> 
> I realized yesterday that I get more cramps if I don't drink enough water, so I started drinking more and the cramps are a bit better. Morning sickness is cranking up full scale, so I'm having to eat small bits every 2 hours or so. I have some toast in the morning, then a banana, and a granola bar, then I'm ready for lunch. This morning I woke up from morning sickness :sick: This is the earliest by far that I've had morning sickness in any pregnancy (usually kicks in at 8 weeks, I'm 6 weeks today). Hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> I had nausea starting at just 3 weeks! So worried about how bad it's going to get later on. I've definitely learned to keep snacks on hand, and crackers by the bed. It is the empty stomach that gets me. Since this is my first time, any other tips would be much appreciated!
> 
> I'm going to count myself lucky that I don't have cramps. I've had extreme thirst since 3 weeks too, so I've been drinking a ton of water. Maybe that's why.
> 
> Also my boobs don't hurt really at all, but then again they never really did during PMS either. Going to count myself lucky on that one esp since I have so many other "good signs," so early. The fatigue, thirst, frequent urination and nausea are plenty :).Click to expand...

My thirst has even crazy too!! I dink water like all the time. But I still get the cramps. I've read its your ligaments slowly stretching to prepare for baby.


----------



## MummaMoo

I definitely haven't been drinking enough, water turns my stomach at the moment so I've got some fizzy drinks on hand. Not good really I know, but it's fluid, at the end of the day!
I haven't had the sore boobs, just sensitive nips occasionally. My joints have been aching and I've felt completely washed out.
I was REALLY wanting bacon yesterday and have got some today, I feel so satisfied and perked up now. I now believe that we need to listen to our cravings!


----------



## mrsmax

MummaMoo said:


> I was REALLY wanting bacon yesterday and have got some today, I feel so satisfied and perked up now. I now believe that we need to listen to our cravings!

I love that!! Problem is I really want red wine :blush:


----------



## MummaMoo

mrsmax said:


> MummaMoo said:
> 
> 
> I was REALLY wanting bacon yesterday and have got some today, I feel so satisfied and perked up now. I now believe that we need to listen to our cravings!
> 
> I love that!! Problem is I really want red wine :blush:Click to expand...

Ha! Yeah, that is a bit of a problem!


----------



## lesondemavie

MummaMoo said:


> I definitely haven't been drinking enough, water turns my stomach at the moment so I've got some fizzy drinks on hand. Not good really I know, but it's fluid, at the end of the day!
> I haven't had the sore boobs, just sensitive nips occasionally. My joints have been aching and I've felt completely washed out.
> I was REALLY wanting bacon yesterday and have got some today, I feel so satisfied and perked up now. I now believe that we need to listen to our cravings!

Haha this is so funny. I had bacon at my in-laws this past weekend and felt so much better! It was the only thing that went down well, and I crave it on my worst mornings now. I haven't had bacon in 20 years!


----------



## Just1more2

Happy 6 weeks Xan!! and happy 4 weeks leson! I love seeing those tickers change!!

AFM - Still not had any MS kick in. I keep waiting and waiting but she hasn't showed. it makes me happy and nervous all at once...
I am soooo cranky this morning. :growlmad: I am trying to cool it to get through work! 
Some AF type cramps this morning and when I checked my cervix it is medium and SO SOFT!! This worries me because the day I started bleeding with my last chemical my cervix felt just like it does now and with the cramps I am freaking out checking TP after every wee. It is still very closed so that is good I guess.
All other symptoms are still the same as they have been. Nothing new to report:shrug: I hope everything is well in there... :wacko:
Almost 6 weeks!!:happydance:
I hope I will be able to settle down after my scan in 3 weeks... this worrying is driving me crazy... So many women with losses in the 6-8 week range and seeing it makes me scared. I am just trying to enjoy everyday of being pregnant and just focus on making to each new day. All I can do right?


----------



## mari35racz36

Ok, all these pics of dark lines made me go and buy another hpt test! Lol I haven't tested since New Years. Here is my pic...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrsmax

Great lines Mari. Sorry we gave you thge POAS bug!! Just1 I had a day like that yesterday. I think it is normal to worry but usually it is unfounded.


----------



## MummaMoo

Just1 - i envy your no MS, but at the same time if it were me I'd be exactly the same and be wondering where the hell it was!
I've never done the cervix checking thing - tbh I don't know what I'd be feeling for!


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more - I know how you feel. The worrying never stops. You may end up being one of the lucky ones and not get MS. I posted a question in the first tri asking when MS showed up for most ladies. A lot of people said 6 weeks. I was incredibly moody yesterday.


----------



## MummaMoo

lesondemavie said:


> MummaMoo said:
> 
> 
> I definitely haven't been drinking enough, water turns my stomach at the moment so I've got some fizzy drinks on hand. Not good really I know, but it's fluid, at the end of the day!
> I haven't had the sore boobs, just sensitive nips occasionally. My joints have been aching and I've felt completely washed out.
> I was REALLY wanting bacon yesterday and have got some today, I feel so satisfied and perked up now. I now believe that we need to listen to our cravings!
> 
> Haha this is so funny. I had bacon at my in-laws this past weekend and felt so much better! It was the only thing that went down well, and I crave it on my worst mornings now. I haven't had bacon in 20 years!Click to expand...

I rarely have bacon, but more because Mr Moo hates the smell of it, and its not worth putting up with the fuss i have to endure when I do have it. However, at the moment, he's keeping his mouth shut because he's just happy I'm eating something, and he fears the wrath of a preggo lady that wants bacon!!


----------



## Just1more2

MummaMoo said:


> lesondemavie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummaMoo said:
> 
> 
> I definitely haven't been drinking enough, water turns my stomach at the moment so I've got some fizzy drinks on hand. Not good really I know, but it's fluid, at the end of the day!
> I haven't had the sore boobs, just sensitive nips occasionally. My joints have been aching and I've felt completely washed out.
> I was REALLY wanting bacon yesterday and have got some today, I feel so satisfied and perked up now. I now believe that we need to listen to our cravings!
> 
> Haha this is so funny. I had bacon at my in-laws this past weekend and felt so much better! It was the only thing that went down well, and I crave it on my worst mornings now. I haven't had bacon in 20 years!Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely have bacon, but more because Mr Moo hates the smell of it, and its not worth putting up with the fuss i have to endure when I do have it. However, at the moment, he's keeping his mouth shut because he's just happy I'm eating something, and he fears the wrath of a preggo lady that wants bacon!!Click to expand...

HAHA! Fear the wrath!!!:haha: We can be pretty monstrous! I hate the first trimester!!:wacko:

Thank you ladies for the reassurance. I have been a complete beast today... I know it is not fair to everyone else, but all I want to do is yell at people today. I have no patience for others. I don't want anyone to talk to me, or try to have a conversation. I feel like a Grinch!

As for the cervix thing, checked it again a few moments ago and it is sucked right back up, tilted back and firmish again. So false alarm. I know better than to put too much stock in CP anyway - it is no sort of reliable indicator:dohh:


----------



## Just1more2

mari35racz36 said:


> Ok, all these pics of dark lines made me go and buy another hpt test! Lol I haven't tested since New Years. Here is my pic...

Very nice line Mari!! Sorry to spread the bug!:blush:


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more - thanks! No worries, I just couldn't resist anymore! 

I am incredibly bloated today. My pants feel tighter:( Excited for my first doctors appt tomorrow morning:)


----------



## Just1more2

mari35racz36 said:


> Just1more - thanks! No worries, I just couldn't resist anymore!
> 
> I am incredibly bloated today. My pants feel tighter:( Excited for my first doctors appt tomorrow morning:)

We cant wait to hear about it!!! :happydance: Good luck and hopefully you have some great news. What is the plan for your appointment? do you get a scan?

I am pretty bloated today too, mostly after lunch!:haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Hi there! 

I have a 4 month old little girl, and just found out yesterday that I'm pregnant again. 

I had a loss my first pregnancy, so am cautiously optimistic about this one. I'll see my doctor next week sometime for a blood test :flower:

Going by an online calculator, I'd be due September 17th. My LO was born on the 6th, so they would only be 1 year apart.


----------



## MummaMoo

Congratulations Buffy! And WOW! Way to go! I still wasn't letting my fella anywhere near me when my little girl was 4 months old! Not that Sophie would ever have given us much opportunity back then!


----------



## Buffyx

Haha - thank you! 

We have an extremely easy & placid little girl who has been sleeping through the night for around 2 months now. Even when she was waking during the night, it was only once. We are extremely blessed & hope she continues on this path. It will make my life a lot easier, that's for sure ;)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- I was caught up in work and missed my usual lunchtime. So at ~1:30 I went down and got a crispy chicken sandwich which I ordered spicy. Well, they messed up the order and so I had a left over spicy chicken sandwich. To make matters worse, it's looking better and better- and I just ate 2 hours ago. I haven't eaten like this since high school! I need to find better ways to control this hunger!!!

For the wine craving, have you tried cranberry juice and tonic water? Maybe a splash of lime juice. It's the closest flavor/feeling to drinking wine for me because it has that nice richness.


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more2 said:


> mari35racz36 said:
> 
> 
> Just1more - thanks! No worries, I just couldn't resist anymore!
> 
> I am incredibly bloated today. My pants feel tighter:( Excited for my first doctors appt tomorrow morning:)
> 
> We cant wait to hear about it!!! :happydance: Good luck and hopefully you have some great news. What is the plan for your appointment? do you get a scan?
> 
> I am pretty bloated today too, mostly after lunch!:haha:Click to expand...

Thank You:) My doc will order a beta/prenatal blood test. I think they will check my urine protein levels and my weight. I won't get a scan until 12 weeks unless she thinks an earlier one is necessary. I won't get my blood tests results until Monday as my docs office closes at noon Friday's. I will you all know how the appt goes tomorrow:)


----------



## mari35racz36

Buffyx said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have a 4 month old little girl, and just found out yesterday that I'm pregnant again.
> 
> I had a loss my first pregnancy, so am cautiously optimistic about this one. I'll see my doctor next week sometime for a blood test :flower:
> 
> Going by an online calculator, I'd be due September 17th. My LO was born on the 6th, so they would only be 1 year apart.

Welcome and congratulations!!! So sorry for you previous loss:( Your little ones will be so close in age!!! Wishing you a Happy & Healthy 9 months:)


----------



## MummaMoo

Anyone experiencing their lower abdomen feeling tight? For those that have had babies before, similar to the tightenings you used to get when full term?


----------



## Kmx

Hi everyone!

I am due 16 September (I think) with my second. I had an early MC in September so I'm scared about every slight twinge. 

So far I've had cramps in my lower stomach, cramping and aching legs. I never experienced symptoms so soon with my other pregnancies so I'm hoping its a good sign. I've got one last test to take tomorrow (havn't tested since Monday) so I'm hoping there's a nice strong line


----------



## mari35racz36

MummaMoo said:


> Anyone experiencing their lower abdomen feeling tight? For those that have had babies before, similar to the tightenings you used to get when full term?

Yes, my lower abdomen does feel tight at times. Although I am so bloated right now. Doesn't feel exactly like the tightenings i would get later in pregnancy. I feel like my belly is going to pop really early this time. Lol They say with each baby you show earlier. That has definitely been the case with me.


----------



## hopie2015

Hi and hope I can join you all! Congratulations to everyone on their pregnancies!!
AJ- I am so sorry to hear about your mom's health and I hope and pray she can fully recover and meet your baby. I know what you mean about not really wanting to find out the gender, but possibly doing so, so that you can tell your mom. My mom has not been in good health either. 

Seems a lot of us have prior losses. I had a mc a few years ago at 5 weeks and last Feb, a mmc at over 9 weeks. I'm well over 40 and we weren't exactly trying.. It has been an incredibly stressful year and I thought pregnancy by now wasn't even possible. We are trying not to get excited and terrible as it sounds, I am just very 'matter of fact' with this pregnancy. I'm only 5 wks 4 days and go for progesterone and beta test tomorrow.
It hasn't sunk in yet and all feels surreal. I sure have the symptoms though and the nausea has started a bit -- it was SO awful last time! 

When I worry, i tell myself that worrying will do absolutely nothing. It is wasted energy. It won't change or help a thing. When I have a negative thought, I change it to a positive one. And when I feel afraid, I say a prayer. :)

Lots of prayers for everyone on here.. I am wishing you all very healthy & happy pregnancies!


----------



## littledreamer

mari35racz36 said:


> Just1more - thanks! No worries, I just couldn't resist anymore!
> 
> I am incredibly bloated today. My pants feel tighter:( Excited for my first doctors appt tomorrow morning:)

How exciting ! My appointment is not until the 21st. Can't wait to hear about it. I have been sick every am for 3 days now and today I was sick after work.


----------



## Mummy1506

Don't really have much to report. I've had an increase in headaches & very tired but other than that not much! 

Bought some cheap boots brand hpt just to test progression over the next week or so. They were on 3 for 2 so got 3 boxes the lady looked at me strange then said oh 3 for 2 what a weird product as if 1 isn't enough!!! &#128545; didn't want a long conversation about it. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mrsmax

Mummy1506 said:


> Don't really have much to report. I've had an increase in headaches & very tired but other than that not much!
> 
> Bought some cheap boots brand hpt just to test progression over the next week or so. They were on 3 for 2 so got 3 boxes the lady looked at me strange then said oh 3 for 2 what a weird product as if 1 isn't enough!!! &#128545; didn't want a long conversation about it.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.

Ha! I had similar conversation in Boots with that offer. I made a joke as thge lady was looking shocked. I said I wanted to be sure and she said but you have 6" tests!! ( they were easch double packs!) :blush::haha:


----------



## mrsmax

Kmx said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am due 16 September (I think) with my second. I had an early MC in September so I'm scared about every slight twinge.
> 
> So far I've had cramps in my lower stomach, cramping and aching legs. I never experienced symptoms so soon with my other pregnancies so I'm hoping its a good sign. I've got one last test to take tomorrow (havn't tested since Monday) so I'm hoping there's a nice strong line

I had mc late sept too so totally understand thge fear :hugs:


----------



## ssarahh

Congratulations ladies on all your pregnancies. Please could I join you?

Due date is around 16 September. This is my first x


----------



## Kmx

I took my first non early test today and it was clearly positive. I took the same test last weekend and it was negative but the FRER was positive. So I think things are progressing well so far :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mummy1506

mrsmax said:


> Mummy1506 said:
> 
> 
> Don't really have much to report. I've had an increase in headaches & very tired but other than that not much!
> 
> Bought some cheap boots brand hpt just to test progression over the next week or so. They were on 3 for 2 so got 3 boxes the lady looked at me strange then said oh 3 for 2 what a weird product as if 1 isn't enough!!! &#128545; didn't want a long conversation about it.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Ha! I had similar conversation in Boots with that offer. I made a joke as thge lady was looking shocked. I said I wanted to be sure and she said but you have 6" tests!! ( they were easch double packs!) :blush::haha:Click to expand...

Ha yes I bought the double packs too! It's an addiction &#128584;. 

Congrats to the new ladies.


----------



## MummaMoo

Congratulations to the new ladies!

I bought my tests from Amazon (I get everything through Amazon!) 20 of the cheapies for about £3 and a pack of 5 frers for about £3.50. Still got a load left but trying to keep away from the tests now, think I've t the best result I'm going to get when the test line came back darker than the control line.

Looks like it's becoming apparent to people I'm not feeling 100%. Think we're going to tell my parents this weekend so after that I don't care if it gets out, even if it is still early.


----------



## Buffyx

Last pregnancy I tested every day until the line was super dark. Spent way too much money! I have my doctor appointment next Friday (the 15th) so I will probably test before then just to make sure everything is still going alright before getting the blood taken.


----------



## xanzaba

Just got my numbers back from Monday's appointment- beta 31,865 progesterone 26.7 at 5 weeks 4 days. I'm a little concerned that my beta was so high. I know that beta levels do have a small correlation with Down Syndrome risk, and after the last pregnancy ended due to Down's syndrome, now I'm going to worry until the screening at 10 weeks.


----------



## mari35racz36

So since I bought a double frer pick yesterday, of coarse I had to test this morning:) lol The line is even darker today and darker than control line. I've got my doctors appt in just over 2 hrs, yay!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Just1more2

MummaMoo said:


> Anyone experiencing their lower abdomen feeling tight? For those that have had babies before, similar to the tightenings you used to get when full term?

Something like a Braxton Hicks contraction? yes I have felt a bare few of them. I think it is all part of the stretching, even though it feels like a tightening!


----------



## Michellebelle

mari35racz36 said:


> So since I bought a double frer pick yesterday, of coarse I had to test this morning:) lol The line is even darker today and darker than control line. I've got my doctors appt in just over 2 hrs, yay!!!

Yay! Are you having a scan, or just blood drawn this time?


----------



## mari35racz36

Michellebelle said:


> mari35racz36 said:
> 
> 
> So since I bought a double frer pick yesterday, of coarse I had to test this morning:) lol The line is even darker today and darker than control line. I've got my doctors appt in just over 2 hrs, yay!!!
> 
> Yay! Are you having a scan, or just blood drawn this time?Click to expand...

No scan today, just blood drawn. Won't get a scan until 12 weeks. But this appt is definteify the fist step to getting everything going:)


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome welcome welcome new ladies!! We are so excited that you are here! Congrats and H&H 9 months!:cloud9: I will add your dates to the first page.

Hopie - I am sorry for your loss. it makes us worry every day. That is some great advice to those of us struggling with those feelings, though! Thank you for the encouragement!:flower:

Kmx and Mari - What great lines!! :happydance: I love seeing those dark tests!! Mari good luck at your appointment! I am sure all will go well! 

Moo - It is hard to hide the unwell-ness from those close to us. I have also stopped testing, I cant really hope for better than what I posted the other day. I just have to hope that everything is going well in there.

AFM - 6 weeks tomorrow, and still no new symptoms. It is really starting to get me worried now. No nausea. Everything is basically the same as it has been since my first BFP. Ugh:wacko:

How are you ladies doing this morning? :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Can I join too please ladies? I got my bfp today but beyond terrified. This is my 11th pregnsncy and we have had 2 miscarriages, lost Eden at 15 weeks, Alfie at 18 weeks and Eve at 5 days.
I can't believe ive pregnant straight away again, for the third month running. 
I'm fully expecting this pregnancy not to progress but for ow I am pregnant and will just have to take a day at a time. I'm due the 19th x


----------



## MummaMoo

Just1more2 said:


> MummaMoo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing their lower abdomen feeling tight? For those that have had babies before, similar to the tightenings you used to get when full term?
> 
> Something like a Braxton Hicks contraction? yes I have felt a bare few of them. I think it is all part of the stretching, even though it feels like a tightening!Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me then! I don't remember it in first tri with my first pregnancy, just at the end!


----------



## MummaMoo

Welcome LoraLoo - so sorry for your losses :hugs:

Everything crossed for your rainbow baby! Sticky vibes!


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you Just1more! Still doesn't feel real to me. I suppose I should go for the beta and progest. test today rather than wait until Monday. My doctor told me any time in the next week..it's strange I don't feel a need to rush in there to get it done.
For the lady who is concerned about the high beta at 5 wks -- there is such a huge range of betas my doctor told me. My friend's was so high early on she was convinced she was having twins, but she wasn't and baby is perfect. And as for no symptoms yet at 6 weeks-- enjoy it!! Mine last time kicked in at 7 weeks and I could barely move from nauseau for those next few weeks. Some lucky ones hardly get any nausea at all. :)

Congrats to the new comers. Stay positive everyone. :)


----------



## Just1more2

LoraLoo said:


> Can I join too please ladies? I got my bfp today but beyond terrified. This is my 11th pregnsncy and we have had 2 miscarriages, lost Eden at 15 weeks, Alfie at 18 weeks and Eve at 5 days.
> I can't believe ive pregnant straight away again, for the third month running.
> I'm fully expecting this pregnancy not to progress but for ow I am pregnant and will just have to take a day at a time. I'm due the 19th x

Welcome, congrats and good luck. I so hope this is your well-deserved rainbow baby. September is a lucky month!!!:hugs:
I have also had 2 consecutive early losses the last 2 cycles. I seem to have no problem getting pregnant, just keeping the bub. I have gotten further with this pregnancy than any other (minus my 5 year old of course!!:haha:) And I am really hoping it stays sticky.
It is impossible not to worry, we are moms and that is what we do! But I have been taking every day as it comes. Each day is a milestone and one more moment I get to enjoy THIS baby. :hugs:

I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## Just1more2

hopie2015 said:


> Thank you Just1more! Still doesn't feel real to me. I suppose I should go for the beta and progest. test today rather than wait until Monday. My doctor told me any time in the next week..it's strange I don't feel a need to rush in there to get it done.
> For the lady who is concerned about the high beta at 5 wks -- there is such a huge range of betas my doctor told me. My friend's was so high early on she was convinced she was having twins, but she wasn't and baby is perfect. And as for no symptoms yet at 6 weeks-- enjoy it!! Mine last time kicked in at 7 weeks and I could barely move from nauseau for those next few weeks. Some lucky ones hardly get any nausea at all. :)
> 
> Congrats to the new comers. Stay positive everyone. :)

Thank you hope!! :hugs: You are a ray of sunshine!!


----------



## LoraLoo

You're absokuteky right- a day at a time is the way to go I think and we can only hope that these are our rainbows. Fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## lesondemavie

Just1more2 said:


> It is impossible not to worry, we are moms and that is what we do! But I have been taking every day as it comes. Each day is a milestone and one more moment I get to enjoy THIS baby.

I love this! Thank you just1. I don't yet know what it's like to be a mom. Heck, I barely know what it's like to be pregnant now. Still the fear of losing our LO is crushing some days. Trying not to worry about the future is overwhelming. Celebrating today worry free is way easier.

I had dinner with an old friend last night, and barely made it past 8 pm because of the fatigue. It's tough and I know it will get tougher, but I've never been happier :)


----------



## mari35racz36

LoraLoo said:


> Can I join too please ladies? I got my bfp today but beyond terrified. This is my 11th pregnsncy and we have had 2 miscarriages, lost Eden at 15 weeks, Alfie at 18 weeks and Eve at 5 days.
> I can't believe ive pregnant straight away again, for the third month running.
> I'm fully expecting this pregnancy not to progress but for ow I am pregnant and will just have to take a day at a time. I'm due the 19th x

Welcome and congrats on your BFP:) I am so very sorry for all of your losses. I cannot even imagine:hugs: I really hope you have a sticky bean this time around. Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## mari35racz36

Ok ladies, I am back from the doctors. Everything went well, but she is giving me a due date of Aug 26. This makes no sense at all as my last period was dec 1, so it would be impossible. I think she was confused, my doc is set to retire soon!! Lol Don't change my due date, as Sept 6 is right. I had lots of blood drawn today. Will get the results on Mon. My first scan is booked and will be on Feb 24th:) Yay!!!! I also have my first "official" prenatal appt booked with my doc for Jan 22. 

Nausea is starting to set in a lot more with me. Every time I eat I feel sick. My doc did give me a prescription for Diclectin just in case I will need it before my next appt.


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you so much Just and everyone!! I see it as normal we all worry so much, but I keep reminding myself if I constantly worry- it will not help or change a thing.
I also (even though I'm old!) have no problem getting pregnant..this one all comes down to the fact if it is actually a healthy egg. I am very 'matter of fact' with this pregnancy, I guess because of the last 2 losses and I've also had a year from hell with health issues with my parents. I guess it is true, I hate to say it, that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger!
I want this baby more than anything but have put it in God's hands and what is meant to be will happen. 
No nausea today, which is strange but I won't worry-- I will just say yeah!! I can eat finally and not feel sick!

Mari- so glad all went great at the doctor's! That is strange that she gave you the August due date now. I wonder why. Funny- she is soon to retire!! My last period was also Dec. 1st, so I thought I would have the Sept. 6 due date. That's okay if it will be August for us, I say the sooner the better!

Take good care all. :)


----------



## Alea

Welcome to our new ladies, congratulations too. A special welcome LoraLoo, :hugs:. We've never spoke but I have seen many of your posts. You have been through so much..I hope this is very much a sticky baby for you.

How is everyone? 

My midwife appointment has come through for Jan. 22nd. I am still having no symptoms of pregnancy. My pregnancy with Moo was like this too but it still worries me because of our loss. I don't think I'll feel less anxious until the baby is here.


----------



## xanzaba

Thank you hopie! I know it doesn't make sense to worry, worry brings stress, stress brings google, google brings stress... I'm trying to take it one step at a time, I probably just watched too much Seinfeld as a child not to overanalyze everything!

I guess there is a chance it is twins, and is probably just be a healthy singleton pregnancy that is a little different. 

In the hopie spirit, it rained all day and now there is a beautiful rainbow, and it feels like a good sign :change:


----------



## hopie2015

I LOVE it xan! Love that you saw a rainbow. Always such a good luck sign!

I've been googling too. Because I'm bored. I really have no business googling.. I've googled every possible pregnancy thing known to google, during the last 2 pregnancies (losses). So thank you for reminding me -- googling just adds to more stress. I'm stopping. and trying to get that 'hopie fashion' back!! :)) Take good care, xan. We just have to trust all is well.. day by day..


----------



## Michellebelle

Googling is scary!

I got in a car accident on the way home from work today. It was just a little rear end bump by a truck and my car has a sizable dent, but luckily I was able to steer my car to avoid me hitting anyone myself. I feel fine, and I'm sure the baby is fine, but it makes me slightly concerned. I don't want anything to hurt this baby!


----------



## campn

Ladies, I just got my BFP yesterday at 9 DPO! FF suggests that my due date is Sept. 20th.

This is baby #2 for us, fingers crossed it sticks!

Congrats to all of you <3


----------



## Michellebelle

Welcome, Campn! 

I'm glad we have so many BFPs joining this thread, and there's more to come!


----------



## Buffyx

Michellebelle said:


> Googling is scary!
> 
> I got in a car accident on the way home from work today. It was just a little rear end bump by a truck and my car has a sizable dent, but luckily I was able to steer my car to avoid me hitting anyone myself. I feel fine, and I'm sure the baby is fine, but it makes me slightly concerned. I don't want anything to hurt this baby!

Oh no! Sorry that happened to you. I think you can rest assured that your little bean is so tiny & well protected in there at the moment, that you don't have any reason to worry. Glad you are ok!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hey guys, I just got my :bfp: yesterday at 11 DPO! It hasn't really sunk in yet! Although I had some pink spotting last night which scared me a bit, it's gone now so hopefully it's nothing to worry about. Hardly slept last night - hence being awake at 5am on a Saturday! Oh EDD 21st September!!!!! Congratulations everyone, wishing us all a H&H 9 months!


----------



## lesondemavie

mrs unicorn said:


> Hey guys, I just got my :bfp: yesterday at 11 DPO! It hasn't really sunk in yet! Although I had some pink spotting last night which scared me a bit, it's gone now so hopefully it's nothing to worry about. Hardly slept last night - hence being awake at 5am on a Saturday! Oh EDD 21st September!!!!! Congratulations everyone, wishing us all a H&H 9 months!

Glad you made it on over :). Could just be IB. I had some light brown spotting when I wiped at 11 DPO, but zero spotting since. H&H to you as well!


----------



## MummaMoo

lesondemavie said:


> mrs unicorn said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just got my :bfp: yesterday at 11 DPO! It hasn't really sunk in yet! Although I had some pink spotting last night which scared me a bit, it's gone now so hopefully it's nothing to worry about. Hardly slept last night - hence being awake at 5am on a Saturday! Oh EDD 21st September!!!!! Congratulations everyone, wishing us all a H&H 9 months!
> 
> Glad you made it on over :). Could just be IB. I had some light brown spotting when I wiped at 11 DPO, but zero spotting since. H&H to you as well!Click to expand...

I was just going to say the same thing, most likely IB this early on. Snuggle in baby! 
Many congratulations to you!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thank you ladies. Yes I was thinking maybe IB but wouldn't that happen before a bfp? It was quite a bit - like 5-6 wipes. I was going to put a liner in then realised I don't have any, but I've not needed one since. Hopefully it's baby getting snuggled in there like you say! Gosh, it sounds so weird speaking like this!! I still can't believe it!


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: new ladies. Lovely to have so many bfps. Especially hi to LaraLoo. I have seen you posting in mc thread. I think we had a mc about same time in Sept/Oct time. I really hope this is your rainbow baby. I read your story about Eve and it broke my heart :hug:

Love the rainbow sighting. I saw one yesterday from the room that will be babys room. My daughter was in awe as she's not seen one before. Was magical. Hoping it's a good sign.

In agree that googling in pregnancy is terrible and scary. I guess there is more than one outcome for most situations so they'll all be on google even if unlikely. It's like bleeding it can mean nothing or it can be something :shrug:

I have booked a private scan for 29thbJan. Can't wait but terrified at same time.


----------



## ciz

hi everyone... i think im due 14th sept my bday =)


----------



## Lou+Bubs

On the 5th January we go a very big surprise with our BFP! This will be baby #3 and won't be sure until my 12 week scan on edd but I am going for around the 12th September at the minute.


----------



## mari35racz36

Just wanted to welcome all the new ladies and congrats on all of your BFP's!!! Wishing you all a H&H 9 months:)


----------



## mari35racz36

hopie2015 said:


> Thank you so much Just and everyone!! I see it as normal we all worry so much, but I keep reminding myself if I constantly worry- it will not help or change a thing.
> I also (even though I'm old!) have no problem getting pregnant..this one all comes down to the fact if it is actually a healthy egg. I am very 'matter of fact' with this pregnancy, I guess because of the last 2 losses and I've also had a year from hell with health issues with my parents. I guess it is true, I hate to say it, that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger!
> I want this baby more than anything but have put it in God's hands and what is meant to be will happen.
> No nausea today, which is strange but I won't worry-- I will just say yeah!! I can eat finally and not feel sick!
> 
> Mari- so glad all went great at the doctor's! That is strange that she gave you the August due date now. I wonder why. Funny- she is soon to retire!! My last period was also Dec. 1st, so I thought I would have the Sept. 6 due date. That's okay if it will be August for us, I say the sooner the better!
> 
> Take good care all. :)

We have the same due date!! :) No way my due date is Aug26th, absolutely impossible. That would have meant I had to have got pregnant before my last period. Lol Immcualte conception! Haha My doc also had student doc with her and I think they miscommunicated a date. I would have loved to have been due sooner!! I will clear it all up at my next appt. I had my DS2 with me and he was getting antsy, so I didn't bother saying much about the wrong due date. 

That is great your nausea is going away. Mine kicked in about 2 days ago. I threw up for the first time last night. Ugh!! I woke up this morning feeling nauseous too. Hoping it won't last too long. How are you feeling today??


----------



## amantila

Took another hpt because I had a million wondfos and I'm so happy that test line is darker than control line now! It's time to officially walk away from the tests and wait for my first scan in two weeks! :) I go in on the 22nd...praying all will be well. 

Congrats to all of the new ladies with BFPs! :) so exciting! 

And michellebelle...so sorry that happened to you! Glad you are alright! <3

https://s28.postimg.org/pnrifs3q5/image.jpg


----------



## mari35racz36

I agree, googling in pregnancy can be so bad!! We all worry so much, that is just the nature of us mom as:)

The rainbow was such an amazing sign!! So beautiful:)

Michellebelle - so sorry you got into an accident. It is so scary, but especially when your pregnant. I was in a car accident 1 year ago. I wasn't hurt, my van took the damage for me. But OMG was it terrifying. It was winter snow storm here and so icy. I was on my way to get my kids from school and this lady took a curve way too fast and slide right into my drivers side. I will never forget it. So glad you are ok:)

ASM - I was feeling morning sickness a lot yesterday. I actually threw up last night. This morning I am feeling it again, but it is not too bad. So yesterday out of the blue, we booked a family vacation to Florida. We have not been away at all as a family and thought it would be nice to go on vacation as a family of 5. Once the baby comes it will quite some time before I decided to travel with 4 kids! Lol Plus, my husband refuses to fly, so we will drive. He hasn't been on a plane in 6 years, he is super terrified of flying. It is an 19hr drive and will be very interesting with 3 kids. Lol We leave mid March which will make me about 15 weeks.

How is everyone else today??


----------



## mari35racz36

amantila said:


> Took another hpt because I had a million wondfos and I'm so happy that test line is darker than control line now! It's time to officially walk away from the tests and wait for my first scan in two weeks! :) I go in on the 22nd...praying all will be well.
> 
> Congrats to all of the new ladies with BFPs! :) so exciting!
> 
> And michellebelle...so sorry that happened to you! Glad you are alright! <3
> 
> https://s28.postimg.org/pnrifs3q5/image.jpg

What a fantastic dark line!! So happy for you:) I have my appt on Jan 22 as well:)


----------



## campn

I'm already imagining the worst case scenarios in my head and trying not to get too happy just in case something happens, pregnancy is always scary for everyone this early on, so I take comfort knowing we all are a little panicky now :) 

I've had spotting with with first twice and one ended up in an ER room but thankfully everything turned out okay and now I've a super fun 3 year old. We've been trying for #2 for 6 months and it finally happened. 

Can't wait to go through this again with you ladies and get to know you all!


----------



## LoraLoo

mari35racz36 said:


> I agree, googling in pregnancy can be so bad!! We all worry so much, that is just the nature of us mom as:)
> 
> The rainbow was such an amazing sign!! So beautiful:)
> 
> Michellebelle - so sorry you got into an accident. It is so scary, but especially when your pregnant. I was in a car accident 1 year ago. I wasn't hurt, my van took the damage for me. But OMG was it terrifying. It was winter snow storm here and so icy. I was on my way to get my kids from school and this lady took a curve way too fast and slide right into my drivers side. I will never forget it. So glad you are ok:)
> 
> ASM - I was feeling morning sickness a lot yesterday. I actually threw up last night. This morning I am feeling it again, but it is not too bad. So yesterday out of the blue, we booked a family vacation to Florida. We have not been away at all as a family and thought it would be nice to go on vacation as a family of 5. Once the baby comes it will quite some time before I decided to travel with 4 kids! Lol Plus, my husband refuses to fly, so we will drive. He hasn't been on a plane in 6 years, he is super terrified of flying. It is an 19hr drive and will be very interesting with 3 kids. Lol We leave mid March which will make me about 15 weeks.
> 
> How is everyone else today??

Sounds like the best time to travel. Any sickness should have passed and you won't be at the big Uncomfy stage x


----------



## amantila

mari35racz36 said:


> amantila said:
> 
> 
> Took another hpt because I had a million wondfos and I'm so happy that test line is darker than control line now! It's time to officially walk away from the tests and wait for my first scan in two weeks! :) I go in on the 22nd...praying all will be well.
> 
> Congrats to all of the new ladies with BFPs! :) so exciting!
> 
> And michellebelle...so sorry that happened to you! Glad you are alright! <3
> 
> https://s28.postimg.org/pnrifs3q5/image.jpg
> 
> What a fantastic dark line!! So happy for you:) I have my appt on Jan 22 as well:)Click to expand...

Yay Mari! Glad we get to be appt buddies! :)


----------



## hopie2015

Amantila- CONGRATS!!!! :)
Michelleb- so glad to hear you are okay. Very scary but thankfully all is fine.
Just1- thank you so much for starting this board..you are wonderful!! 

Mari- yes, same due date! So your nausea has started already too! Yeah- I would say that Aug. 26 due date is totally impossible for us! Sure will be straightened out at your next visit. So last night I had some very light spotting. It is not bright red, so I'm not too worried. Just happened a little now again. I've been on a board since my mc in February, all 4 girls got pg again right away and all had that spotting too around 5-6 weeks. All their babies are perfect! But I do worry more because of my age.
Woke up feeling like heck as well today and nauseous..just so tired and the food aversions are bad! Yes, hopefully our nausea doesn't last long! I never found anything that actually helped last time. Have you? Need to get my positive thinking back but feel like January is going to be the longest month known to mankind. lol


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm a little jealous of you who are having nausea, though I know it isn't fun at all! I think it would make me feel more confident things are going well with this pregnancy. 

I go back for another beta on Monday and am nervous. I hope my numbers keep looking good and then the scan will be scheduled!


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome new ladies!!! AHHHH!!! this group is growing and i love it!! every new BFP is a miracle and i am so excited to take this journey with you lovelies! all the new dates will be added the first page ASAP.

Campn - you may recognize my name as i have been stalking the pull out thread in TWW since it started (just never posted):blush::blush: Any time i needed to get my mind off TTC i would go over there and read y'all's stories and laugh. I am so glad you are here!!! I saw your BFP post the other day and hoped you would head on over and join us!!!:happydance: I pray this is your sticky baby bean!!:cloud9:

Ciz - i feel like i know you a bit too! :hugs: in the last 6 months on here i have seen a good number of your posts and followed your journey. I am sooooo happy to have you here!!

You ladies are all so optimistic and i am all for the Hopie attitude! we can all pull a page from that book and just enjoy every moment!!

Michelle - i am sorry for your unfortunate situation the other day!! hoping all is well with you!!:hugs: Also - dont feel alone, i still have not had a moment of sickness. not even queasiness...

AFM - 6 weeks!!!!!! Look at that little pea!!! this was a milestone i have been aiming for since my BFP. Past the chemical stage (just about!) still few symptoms and nothing really new, but i have no real reason to worry so i am trying not to. 

Come middle to end of January we should have some lovely scans to ooooogle at on here!!! :happydance::cloud9: I cannot wait to see these healthy little bubs!
How are you lovelies doing today??


----------



## Just1more2

amantila said:


> Took another hpt because I had a million wondfos and I'm so happy that test line is darker than control line now! It's time to officially walk away from the tests and wait for my first scan in two weeks! :) I go in on the 22nd...praying all will be well.
> 
> Congrats to all of the new ladies with BFPs! :) so exciting!
> 
> And michellebelle...so sorry that happened to you! Glad you are alright! <3
> 
> https://s28.postimg.org/pnrifs3q5/image.jpg


I posted a pic of a wondfo on 5+5 ( a couple of pages back) that looks just like this!!!! Such a good feeling to see that darker than control test line!! congrats! Sticky baby sticky baby sticky baby!!!:hugs::happydance::baby:


----------



## Michellebelle

Happy 6 weeks, Just1More2! Those milestones are always exciting.


----------



## Mummy1506

Horay I have tiny bit of sore boobs today! Also saw a double rainbow a couple of days ago hoping it's all good vibes. 

Can't wait to get these next few weeks out the way. 

Great to see the group growing.


----------



## lesondemavie

So the other night at dinner with some friends I fake drank by sharing a beer with DH. He's awful at helping. He kept moving the beer away from me, so I had to reach across to grab it. Then at lunch, I asked my best friend who was there if she noticed what he did each time I took a fake sip, and she said, "oh yea, he cringed every time!" Hah, great! He did the same thing with the glass when I tried to fake share a glass of wine while visiting his parents and now the MIL knows. Maybe he was cringing then, and I didn't even realize it! I spoke to him about moving the glass away, and thought he would be better the second time, but nope! We're going to have one heck of a time keeping this a secret! I talked to him and he kinda nodded. He says it's not conscious and that he trusts me, but I guess it's still hard for him. Guess I'm going to have to come up with a different plan for the next time.


----------



## xanzaba

Happy 6 weeks, Just1more, and thanks for getting this group of fine ladies together. I really love the supportive and positive vibe of September Snugglers :) Hopefully we'll have a whole bunch of rainbows to enjoy looking at every day.

New ladies, welcome. Stick stick little beans!


----------



## mrsmax

Has anyone thought about designing a September signature for our lil group? I have no idea how.....:blush:


----------



## MummaMoo

mrsmax said:


> Has anyone thought about designing a September signature for our lil group? I have no idea how.....:blush:

I've wondered about that too - I'm clueless with that kind of thing.

That's it! Both sets of parents know now! I can now openly feel sick if I want to!


----------



## Momof3fosho

Hello all, Miriam here. I got my BFP today at 14DPO. I am so excited and scared all at once. My due date is September 18. I hope that we all have happy and healthy 9 months of pregnancy bliss.


----------



## lesondemavie

DH does some graphic design. I could ask him to put something together. Any ideas? I'm thinking maybe a teddy bear in pjs? That sounds snuggley to me!


----------



## amantila

lesondemavie said:


> DH does some graphic design. I could ask him to put something together. Any ideas? I'm thinking maybe a teddy bear in pjs? That sounds snuggley to me!

That sounds cute and snuggley to me! :)

I know this is SUPER early...but I just bought pretty much a whole maternity wardrobe. Found someone on craigslist who was selling everything she had and it was cute stuff and mostly my size so I took it all! I got 35 pieces for the cost of like two or three of those items at full price. Woot! Still got a long way to go before I can wear any of it though!


----------



## ciz

Just1more2 said:


> Welcome new ladies!!! AHHHH!!! this group is growing and i love it!! every new BFP is a miracle and i am so excited to take this journey with you lovelies! all the new dates will be added the first page ASAP.
> 
> Campn - you may recognize my name as i have been stalking the pull out thread in TWW since it started (just never posted):blush::blush: Any time i needed to get my mind off TTC i would go over there and read y'all's stories and laugh. I am so glad you are here!!! I saw your BFP post the other day and hoped you would head on over and join us!!!:happydance: I pray this is your sticky baby bean!!:cloud9:
> 
> Ciz - i feel like i know you a bit too! :hugs: in the last 6 months on here i have seen a good number of your posts and followed your journey. I am sooooo happy to have you here!!
> 
> You ladies are all so optimistic and i am all for the Hopie attitude! we can all pull a page from that book and just enjoy every moment!!
> 
> Michelle - i am sorry for your unfortunate situation the other day!! hoping all is well with you!!:hugs: Also - dont feel alone, i still have not had a moment of sickness. not even queasiness...
> 
> AFM - 6 weeks!!!!!! Look at that little pea!!! this was a milestone i have been aiming for since my BFP. Past the chemical stage (just about!) still few symptoms and nothing really new, but i have no real reason to worry so i am trying not to.
> 
> Come middle to end of January we should have some lovely scans to ooooogle at on here!!! :happydance::cloud9: I cannot wait to see these healthy little bubs!
> How are you lovelies doing today??


Argh thank you lovely. Yes its been a long and emotion draining 15months. This bfp was an amazing surprise but still on edge I keep myself "calm" by testing once a day but to my relief they are getting stronger each day. =) I hope I get a chance to have an early scan. Will know in couple weeks xxx


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/IMG-20160109-WA0002.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/IMG-20160109-WA0002.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]

My 17dpo .... One happy mammy here


----------



## MummaMoo

amantila said:


> lesondemavie said:
> 
> 
> DH does some graphic design. I could ask him to put something together. Any ideas? I'm thinking maybe a teddy bear in pjs? That sounds snuggley to me!
> 
> That sounds cute and snuggley to me! :)
> 
> I know this is SUPER early...but I just bought pretty much a whole maternity wardrobe. Found someone on craigslist who was selling everything she had and it was cute stuff and mostly my size so I took it all! I got 35 pieces for the cost of like two or three of those items at full price. Woot! Still got a long way to go before I can wear any of it though!Click to expand...

That's a great deal you got there then! I don't know about anyone else but i think maternity clothes seem quite expensive really. Nearly all the maternity clothes I got when I was pregnant with Sophie are no good as she was a winter baby, so I'm going to have to start from scratch!


----------



## MummaMoo

Lovely test ciz!


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome Momof3fosho! Congrats on your BFP! I will add you to the first page!

I love the teddy bear in pjs idea for a siggy! That sounds so cute! 

Awesome line ciz! That's so reassuring! 

Mumma it must feel so good to have them know and not have to hide it anymore! I can't wait to tell my in laws. I think they already suspect. I just want to tell everyone!! 

Amantila good job getting mat clothes for cheap! I have been trying for a little while and buying any me clothes with pregnancy on mind so I can use them for both!


----------



## Buffyx

Mumma - That's so nice that your parents know! Nothing worse than trying to hide how terrible you feel. 

Because my LO is only 4 months old, I doubt anyone will suspect that I'm pregnant again.


----------



## lesondemavie

Fantastic! DH will work on the banner for our group tomorrow :)


----------



## ciz

Buffyx said:


> Momma - That's so nice that your parents know! Nothing worse than trying to hide how terrible you feel.
> 
> Because my LO is only 4 months old, I doubt anyone will suspect that I'm pregnant again.

AW how lush to have close age gap!


----------



## campn

Just- Awwww that's like the best thing anyone told me ever! I feel honored to join you awesome ladies! So happy that I'm finally pregnant and feel so much respect for the ladies who have been trying longer, TTC isn't something easy and every pregnancy is definitely a miracle! 

Ciz- That is such a great second line and progression hun! I hope you get your early scan, last time they didn't do one until I was like 9 weeks which is just so long! I wanna get in and see a heartbeat ASAP!


----------



## MummaMoo

Welcome to the new ladies - fingers crossed for more sticky beans!

Got to say how inspired I am by some of your stories ladies, some of you having had multiple losses. Your strength is amazing and admirable... and the optimism too, I love it and you all without a doubt deserve your forever babies, and I'm glad we're on this journey together. It's going to be an awesome ride!

As with most mornings, I've woken up, lay in bed slightly concerned that I didn't feel sick. Then Sophie started shooting so up I get, change nappy (a stinker - BLEURGH!!) and now Mr Moo has taken her down for breakfast so I can spend a bit more time in bed.. however, the heaving has started ..... yuck - but reassuring!


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'll have my first 'fake drinking' session next weekend. It's my FIL birthday but there's only 4 of us at the meal so I'm thinking I'll say I'm doing dry January, or some diet! The other thing is my FIL is coming to help us decorate our hallway (it's a big job-high ceilings) at the end of Jan. I'm not going to help now as I'll only be 6 weeks +2 or something. Not sure what excuse to give them - prob say I'm ill or something! He's totally gona twig though!

Yes, can't wait for a siggy! I've been scared to update mine but IB has completely gone and I've had a stronger line since so I'm feeling less anxious.

I bought some baby sleepers yesterday - oh my days I loved it! Was trying to spot some maternity stuff in the sales but nothing. Can't wait though.


----------



## Buffyx

Mrs. Unicorn - I have a wedding next weekend that I'll have to "fake drink" at as well. Ugh. I'm so not good at lying. People are definitely going to ask why I'm not drinking. Hubby and I have our LO being looked after & we have booked a night of accommodation, so no excuse not to drink! Eek.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh buffys that's tricky! Maybe have fizzy water or something and say it's GnT?


----------



## LoraLoo

Buffyx said:


> Mrs. Unicorn - I have a wedding next weekend that I'll have to "fake drink" at as well. Ugh. I'm so not good at lying. People are definitely going to ask why I'm not drinking. Hubby and I have our LO being looked after & we have booked a night of accommodation, so no excuse not to drink! Eek.

Could you just get a coke and say it's vodka and come or something?


----------



## Buffyx

Yep I think I might have to do that & then pray I'm not feeling sick and exhausted and can pretend I'm a bit merry :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Lat time I was at a conference where there is a lot of drinking usually I played the antibiotics cards, which is great because it covers the fatigue and ill feeling and nobody will question not drinking for your health.

Well,the days of not feeling pregnant are over! I have to eat every 2-3 hours or I feel ill. I bought some preggie pops which get me through the worst of it if I can't eat right away.

I also did some real medical research (bye bye doctor Google!) and this early there is no link between high hcg and downs, so I feel better. Dh is convinced it is twins, which I would love! We'll see on he 20th. Anyone have twins or know someone who does?


----------



## Buffyx

xanzaba said:


> Lat time I was at a conference where there is a lot of drinking usually I played the antibiotics cards, which is great because it covers the fatigue and ill feeling and nobody will question not drinking for your health.
> 
> Well,the days of not feeling pregnant are over! I have to eat every 2-3 hours or I feel ill. I bought some pregnant pops which get me through the worst of it if I can't eat right away.
> 
> I also did some real medical research (bye bye doctor Google!) and this early there is no link between high hcg and downs, so I feel better. Dh is convinced it is twins, which I would love! We'll see on he 20th. Anyone have twins or know someone who does?


Oh my gosh- there is a girl in my mothers group who has twins, and she is just flat out. I kind of feel bad for her trying to constantly juggle the two. 

I used to want twins before I had one baby. Now I'm glad I only had one. One at a time is more than enough :haha: Although people do it and manage! 

From my August group that I met on here from my last pregnancy, there are quite a few ladies who had twins :flower: We have a Facebook group now and we all still chat. Most find it fine if they either live near family or have a helpful husband. They just struggle with the night wake ups - since they have to do it more than others.

I might try the antibiotic card. Thanks!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all!
Just1more- CONGRATS on 6 weeks!! :)
Like Mumma said - I am inspired by everyone's strength on this board. Early pg after loss or losses is a scary time, and so nice to have this board to support each other. I have such a great feeling for everyone on here!

My nausea isn't really around again today and last night OH went out to get me what I was craving- a turkey club with fries (never eat that). I told him not to get anything since he could eat most of mine. Well, once I started eating I was starving and inhaled the entire thing. He was in awe how fast I ate it. Felt good to have an appetite as I haven't, and last pg'cy. I couldnt really eat a thing those first 9 weeks.
Just had more brown spotting, which I read is very common at 5 wks but with some lack of symptoms now (and my age) am now thinking can't be good.

Anyway, keeping the faith. What is meant to be, will be. Wishing everyone a great Sunday!


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Hopie the hunger is a fabulous sign, and I'm sure soon you'll have so many symptoms you won't know what to do with them :hugs:


----------



## mari35racz36

Amantilia - we are appt buddies:) Can't wait!!

Hope2015 - oh yes, my nausea is in full force now. Lol I feel sick from the second I wake up and all day long. I am starting to not enjoy food anymore. My taste buds are off too. Nothing tastes as it should. But it is all for a good cause in the end:) spotting can be very normal in early pregnant. I has implantation bleeding around 4.5 weeks with my first pregnancy. When I was pregnant with DS1, I actually had a bleed at 10 weeks. Turns out it was an old pocket of blood just outside the uterus. How is the spotting today?
Sorry you are feeling nauseous too. I haven't found much that helps. I've been drinking chammomile tea and it does help a tiny bit. If/when my nausea gets really bad, I will fill the prescription my doc gave me. The mess help so I don't throu up as much.
I totally feel the same about Jan!! Lol It feels like the month is going by so slow already. I need to start thinking more positive too:) How is the Nausea today?

Just1more2 - Congrats on 6 weeks yesterday!! 

ASM - I woke up feeling sick today, but I am still able to drink my coffee:) yay! Lol Yesterday I felt incredibly tired. My BB's are very sore now. My husband made me a lovely omlette yesterday and I could barely take two bites. How is everyone today?


----------



## mari35racz36

hopie2015 said:


> Hi all!
> Just1more- CONGRATS on 6 weeks!! :)
> Like Mumma said - I am inspired by everyone's strength on this board. Early pg after loss or losses is a scary time, and so nice to have this board to support each other. I have such a great feeling for everyone on here!
> 
> My nausea isn't really around again today and last night OH went out to get me what I was craving- a turkey club with fries (never eat that). I told him not to get anything since he could eat most of mine. Well, once I started eating I was starving and inhaled the entire thing. He was in awe how fast I ate it. Felt good to have an appetite as I haven't, and last pg'cy. I couldnt really eat a thing those first 9 weeks.
> Just had more brown spotting, which I read is very common at 5 wks but with some lack of symptoms now (and my age) am now thinking can't be good.
> 
> Anyway, keeping the faith. What is meant to be, will be. Wishing everyone a great Sunday!

Hope, my symptoms did really start full force until 2 days ago. That would have made me 5+3. brown spotting could be implantation bleeding. And brown blood is old blood. We are still very early. Some women get no symptoms ever! Fingers crossed for you:) :hugs:
Too funny about the club sandwich!! eventhough I am feeling sick I am so incredibly hungry too. The one food I really want is a meatball sub!! I think I may send my man out for one later today:dance:


----------



## Just1more2

Good morning my lovelies! You are all so positive and sweet. I love this group! 
Good on the symptoms everyone!
Hopie - I know a ton of women on bnb who spot almost their whole first tri. I wouldn't worry to much unless it is heavy, clotty or bright red. Keep up the positivity! 
I was on another thread when ttc called pregnant until proven otherwise (pupo) and I try to think about that everyday! 

Well ladies... I have some nausea this morning!! Real honest to goodness nausea! I really hope it sticks around! (Member thought I would say that!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi Mari! wow- your nausea has hit full force already! i know what you mean by taste buds being off -- nothing tastes as it should. Last time my nausea lasted 24 hrs a day and I could barely drink water. i usually hate coconut water, but it was the only thing I could drink last time. So nice DH made you an omelette! I'm feeling an omelette craving but we have nothing in the apartment and are having a massive rainstorm in NY, so hate to send DF out now like i did yesterday morning (for cake!)

Good to know about chamomile tea. Peppermint and spearmint tea I hear can help. I never found any help with ginger.

My nausea feels gone today and bbs less sore and I feel more crampy, like before AF arrives. Just taking it easy.. I had a 3 hour nap yesterday! With the brown spotting again today (thank you though for the reassurance bleeding can be totally nothing) and my history of loss, i am not feeling very 'hopie' today. :(


----------



## hopie2015

haha Just1! That is great! I wish I was more welcoming to the nausea. :) I get so miserable by it that I really need to get a grip. Well, it is gone today!

I love this group too. Thank you again for starting it and i am so thrilled for you! It is so nice to be surrounded by people so excited and so positive and supportive. Last year's pregnancy I first got on a board at another web-site..the girls were saying nasty things to each other and criticizing 'stupid questions', and I dropped off. Just couldn't believe females could treat each other that way. I mean it is tough enough being a woman but being in early pregnancy and putting each other down? Just couldn't believe it.

So thank you for all you are and all of you on here. :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope I can join you all -- I got my BFP this morning with a due date of 21st September.

Not much in the way of symptoms except some strong cramping and not really fancying my coffee.


----------



## mari35racz36

hopie2015 said:


> Hi all!
> Just1more- CONGRATS on 6 weeks!! :)
> Like Mumma said - I am inspired by everyone's strength on this board. Early pg after loss or losses is a scary time, and so nice to have this board to support each other. I have such a great feeling for everyone on here!
> 
> My nausea isn't really around again today and last night OH went out to get me what I was craving- a turkey club with fries (never eat that). I told him not to get anything since he could eat most of mine. Well, once I started eating I was starving and inhaled the entire thing. He was in awe how fast I ate it. Felt good to have an appetite as I haven't, and last pg'cy. I couldnt really eat a thing those first 9 weeks.
> Just had more brown spotting, which I read is very common at 5 wks but with some lack of symptoms now (and my age) am now thinking can't be good.
> 
> Anyway, keeping the faith. What is meant to be, will be. Wishing everyone a great Sunday!

Hope, my symptoms did really start full force until 2 days ago. That would have made me 5+3. brown spotting could be implantation bleeding. And brown blood is old blood. We are still very early. Some women get no symptoms ever! Fingers crossed for you:) :hugs:
Too funny about the club sandwich!! eventhough I am feeling sick I am so incredibly hungry too. The one food I really want is a meatball sub!! I think I may send my man out for one later today:dance:


----------



## lesondemavie

Welcome and congrats inviv!

Sorry you're so sick Mari.

AFM: So much for not having sore bbs. Seems like the side I slept on is worse. Also I tried not eating my saltines this morning, and my nausea seems to have subsided at least for now. That worries me a bit, but it has been on and off like this since 3 weeks, and it seems like it doesn't really hit full force until 5 or 6 weeks. I've also read that it is normal to have good days and bad days. I feel like each time my hcg hits a new threshold I get a wave of symptoms and then my body adjusts. Hope that's all it is!


----------



## Mummy1506

Congrats to the new ladies joining! 

Looks like some good symptoms coming forward. 

I definitely have sore boobs/nipples now which is very exciting! Hopeful things are looking better this time round &#128516;.


----------



## amantila

I've only had little waves of nausea so far...goes away if I force myself to eat something. Have been eating little meals and lots of carbs and then last night out of the blue I couldn't stop thinking about chili cheese dogs with onion and french fries with hot sauce. My husband delivered and I ate ALL of it. So not healthy...but it was so good! 

Going to BIL's engagement party tonight so I will probably need to fake drink again. That did not go well last time because my dh's friend'a fiancée was drunk and joking around and she stole my drink to smell and see if it had alcohol. So she knows. Argh. Pretty sure dh's family won't do that to me though...and dh's brother already knows because he and his fiancée are also expecting...they are a few weeks ahead of us. Hoping my cover doesn't get blown tonight. This night is their night!


----------



## campn

Good morning sweet preggo ladies!

Last pregnancy with DS I had pretty awful MS so really hoping this time won't be as bad, but I've a few symptoms already, sore boobs, crampy on the left side (probably where I ovulated and implanted), gassy (ew right!?) and the best one has to be CLEAR skin! I also had clear skin last pregnancy and that's my favorite symptom to date! It's how I was tempted to test cause I was like, usually I break out in my tww! 


I'm also anxious about going through a loss, it took us a while to get pregnant this time, but I'm reminding myself I'm pregnant today, I may not be pregnant tomorrow but I am today and will celebrate my time with this baby regardless. Chances of miscarriage won't change, but my happiness will. You know!? 

Stick little beans, stick!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Ah campn I'm very jealous of your clear skin, mine is the opposite. I've been breaking out left right and centre since o day! Horrid. Hopefully it'll improve! I know what you mean about being a bit nervous. I'm testing almost every time I go pee! I'm running out of tests though so I'll have to pack it in soon anyway. Just need to relax and enjoy it.

Welcome to the new ladies. Invivo we have the same due date (so far!)


----------



## MummaMoo

Loving how people are wanting carby junky stuff! I had McDonald's last night. We NEVER have McDonald's, and I've avoided going and giving Sophie that kind of stuff, but last night, my wanting burger and fries was too strong. It seems Sophie wasn't that fussed and only had a bite of a nugget then pushed it away saying "no".


----------



## campn

MummaMoo said:


> Loving how people are wanting carby junky stuff! I had McDonald's last night. We NEVER have McDonald's, and I've avoided going and giving Sophie that kind of stuff, but last night, my wanting burger and fries was too strong. It seems Sophie wasn't that fussed and only had a bite of a nugget then pushed it away saying "no".

I know! Last night (pretty late honestly) I boiled some spaghetti and added salt, pepper, olive oil, garlic powder, curry and pepper flakes and just ate it like that with no sauce. It. Hit. The. Spot. 

I better not crave only carbs though, or I'd need my own zip code! :p


----------



## lesondemavie

I've been enjoying my bacon this weekend. Last night, DH and I went out to dinner at a gastropub in Los Angeles, and I was sad that they didn't have a lamb or turkey burger. DH smiled and said, "are you sure you don't want a hamburger???" I haven't had bacon or a hamburger in 20 years. I cringed. I'm not quite there yet. Hope this baby doesn't turn into a hamburgler!

Oh also any good suggestions for a fun non-alcoholic drink to get when you go out? I've just been ordering ginger ale so far.


----------



## MummaMoo

Could you order a "mocktail" lesondemavie?


----------



## lesondemavie

MummaMoo said:


> Could you order a "mocktail" lesondemavie?

Definitely! Just not sure how or which ones are good :). Some places have a list of mocktail type drinks, but the place last night was more of a tap house with a full bar. No drink menu really.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh gosh, I think I'm gona end up on sparkling water for the next 9 months!

Just wondered what apps are people using? I love getting all the day by day development and info stuff. I've got the bump - not sure if I'm not using this right or something but it seems to have hardly anything in it, pregnancy + which I like and ovia pregnancy which I like too. Any other recommendations?


----------



## ciz

Evening ladies. How are we all? Nothing much happening yet. Lots of pulls like by my hips both sides.... Wonder if there's 2 getting snug in there ha. Constantly picking food can't stop. By the way everything needs SALT lol weird. Campn I'm jealous my skin has gone nuts with spots especially on my chin! What's that old wives tale girls take the mothers beauty and boys keeps theirs mothers beauty or some thing like that lol. My dd caused one side of my face skin go so dry don't remember spots though. X


----------



## LoraLoo

Ciz I'm getting lots of pulling and tugging too. Keep reminding myself it's normal, but still worries me!


----------



## hopie2015

LOL Campn!
Funny about the pasta.. I've done stuff like that before not pg. Normally I love salt, spice but I can't handle it now. All I want to eat is roasted turkey and white toast with cole slaw. Plain is the game now. Or sweet. I can't even think of veggies but know I need to eat some. Normally I love them. Hopefully the prenatals give our little beans all they need in these early weeks because sounds like healthy eating is going down the drain for most of us. LOL No fault of our own. These food aversions are crazy!

So my nausea is back again and spotting stopped for now. 

Glad everyone is doing well! Thanks for sparkling water tip-- I do think that will help as it went down much easier last night than water and can't stomach plain water today.

And I love what was said -- 'pregnant until proven otherwise'. Day by day is how I'll stay!


----------



## Mummy1506

I've also had the tugging feeling the last few days but has eased off today hopefully baby tucked in nicely now.


----------



## Lou+Bubs

So I've been having a few tugging pains, but my sore boobs have seemed to be going away.. Which is making slightly worried, had abit of nausea past couple of days but felt ok today. 

With my two girls I did really well on the MS front so might be lucky this time! Wish I could fast forward a few weeks and then we would know everything is going to go plan. I don't see the midwife till 1st Feb and I will be around 8 weeks then.


----------



## Buffyx

I have waves of nauaea every couple of days, and my nipples are huge, but not sore. As for food, while I'm not really feeling very sick, I'm still eating healthy. Last pregnancy I put on most of my weight in that first trimester, so trying to avoid that this time around! 

Mrs. Unicorn- I use what to expect. It gives you a little video each week on what your baby is up to, and there are articles and forums it links you to, so you can have a read :)


----------



## Michellebelle

I guess this fatigue thing is really setting in, or I'm just being lazy! Just woke up from an early afternoon nap.

I know what you mean about fast-forwarding, Lou. I wish I could fast-forward to my scan (whenever that is) and then to the second trimester.


----------



## campn

Unicorn- Like Buffy said I also use what to expect cause they've super cute videos and pictures, I've the bump too but barely ever check it cause I think it's pretty boring. 

Have any of you ladies shared the news yet? I've only told DH, sisters and my parents and like 2 of my close friends.


----------



## LoraLoo

campn said:


> Unicorn- Like Buffy said I also use what to expect cause they've super cute videos and pictures, I've the bump too but barely ever check it cause I think it's pretty boring.
> 
> Have any of you ladies shared the news yet? I've only told DH, sisters and my parents and like 2 of my close friends.

Nope only hubby and I know. I'm not sure when I will comfortable announcing x


----------



## mrsmax

I like Ovia app. I get emails from the bump but like everyone says it doesn't say a lo. I liked the what to expect book when I was pregnant with DD but too scared to dig it out yet. I've been having weird feelings in my mid back this weekend :shrug: a bit of muscle/ligament pain if I get up too quick but not much else at mo. Back twinges are weird and spent an hour checking ectopic symptoms today but it seems back twinges hopefully aren't a symptom! Oooh, the woory. Yep, would love to fast forward!


----------



## ciz

Just other half and best mate. I've convinced my mum that she was wrong when she made the comment I looked pregnant when I did with Eva right at the beginning... talk about mamma know! She thinks my period arrived haha I feel mean but I don't want her to get her hopes up if bub doesn't stick.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks, I'll try to what to expect app, I love a video!

The only symptom type thing I have, apart from awful skin, is I'm really veiny! I have really blue/raised veins in my thighs/groin and up my torso, epic ones across my chest and down to my bbs, even on the tops of my feet and down my wrists. Really weird but I'm loving it!

We're not planning on telling anyone until after the 12 week scan. Although I may cave and tell my bestie!


----------



## mrsmax

Ciz my lil one is Eva too x


----------



## mari35racz36

Just wanted to give a big welcome & congrats to all the new mommies. I love how our group is growing:) yay!!

Ciz - I am also getting those pulls band tugging feelings as well. They worry be every time!!! Eventhough I am so nauseous, I am so incredibly hungry! It is the weirdest feeling. 

MrsUnicorn - I've been using the baby center app:)


----------



## MummaMoo

Yep, another one here with the tugging muscle in the groin area, especially when I get up from sitting (which I've been doing rather a lot!)


----------



## lesondemavie

Hello all my lovely fellow September Snugglers,

DH made a fantastic banner for our little group today! Hope you all like it :)

To add the banner, right click the image in my signature, and then select "Open Link in New Tab." This will take you to the image hosting site. You'll see "Share This Photo" on the top right of the page. Click the box next to IMG to copy the link, and then paste it into your own signature.

Let me know if you run into any problems.

All the best,
Colleen


----------



## LoraLoo

Ah that's lovely! Well done to your hubby, and thank you x


----------



## Mummy1506

Ah that's cute. Thank you.


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! Can I still join this thread? Pregnant with #2 due September 8th or 9th by my calculations. Should have a more firm due date after my OB appointment on the 19th! 

Ps I love the banner, lesondemavie!


----------



## xanzaba

Love the banner, thanks Mr. and Mrs. Leson!


----------



## ciz

mrsmax said:


> Ciz my lil one is Eva too x

Aw it's such a gorgeous name =) even more funny mine was born Jan'14 am I reading right your girl was too but 2013 =)


----------



## campn

Love the banner! Thank you and please thank your DH for us :)


----------



## ciz

lesondemavie said:


> Hello all my lovely fellow September Snugglers,
> 
> DH made a fantastic banner for our little group today! Hope you all like it :)
> 
> To add the banner, right click the image in my signature, and then select "Open Link in New Tab." This will take you to the image hosting site. You'll see "Share This Photo" on the top right of the page. Click the box next to IMG to copy the link, and then paste it into your own signature.
> 
> Let me know if you run into any problems.
> 
> All the best,
> Colleen

So cute love it thank you x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I've got the sore and very pointy nipples thing going on too -- BBs are achy but not as sore as they would be pre-AF. And I also have a strange combination of nausea and ravenous hunger. Apart from that all I've got is some strange stretching and discomfort in my pelvis.

Craving is for fresh veggies like lettuce/celery/cucumber, and I really don't fancy meat. The same happened early on when I was expecting DS.

Campn, I feel the exact same way: I intend to enjoy every minute that I'm pregnant. I've had 6 1st tri losses, 1 2nd tri and a beautiful baby boy who died when he was 15 days old. Nothing's promised so I take as much joy as possible in what I have.

Mrs. Unicorn, 21st September already feels like the perfect due date. :thumbup: I wonder how close we'll get.

Lesondemavie, if you're a beer drinker they do pretty good non-alcoholic versions. That's if your stomach would let you drink one -- mine has some strong views about that already! And the banner is perfect; tell your OH thanks!


----------



## mari35racz36

lesondemavie said:


> Hello all my lovely fellow September Snugglers,
> 
> DH made a fantastic banner for our little group today! Hope you all like it :)
> 
> To add the banner, right click the image in my signature, and then select "Open Link in New Tab." This will take you to the image hosting site. You'll see "Share This Photo" on the top right of the page. Click the box next to IMG to copy the link, and then paste it into your own signature.
> 
> Let me know if you run into any problems.
> 
> All the best,
> Colleen

Thanks to you and your hubby for the fantastic banner!! Love it!


----------



## campn

Vivo- Wow hun that is way too much heartbreak than anyone should ever go through. I hope your heart is healing and that this bean is super sticky and stubborn! <3


----------



## Buffyx

My tests, all taken two days apart from eachother. 
I won't be testing anymore now that the line is as dark as the control line.

Doctors appointment is on Friday. I'm worried about them judging me for getting pregnant again so soon.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## littledreamer

Colleen I Love the Banner ! Hope everyone is doing ok. Me I was super sick today and my DH had a bug all weekend so we took turns in the bathroom..super romantic times here. Now he is away until Friday. My crampy feelings have gone away, but the nausea is in full swing. I woke up feeling great and then boom, sick. I am hopeful but still so worried about the first appointment to hear from the doc. Took me all day to get the energy to write my lesson plans and get ready for work tomorrow. I did make it to the grocery store, where I can smell everything good and bad. I literally could smell fried chicken the moment I walked into the store.

Happy to see the growing group here and read to catch up. 

xanzaba - your appointment is one day before mine. 
michellebelle - so sorry about the accident and glad you are ok
LaraLoo - your story so touched me..you are strong and amazing


----------



## MummaMoo

Buffyx said:


> My tests, all taken two days apart from eachother.
> I won't be testing anymore now that the line is as dark as the control line.
> 
> Doctors appointment is on Friday. I'm worried about them judging me for getting pregnant again so soon.

Doctors have no right to judge, you go there for their medical expertise, nothing else. I hope you have a doctor that is supportive, and if that's not the case, then just don't listen to their opinion, as long as you and your little bean is healthy, what they think doesn't matter one iota.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yey! Thanks leson, the banner is great!

14 DPO today and I have a lovely dark line! Eeek, in so excited! Af would have been due in 2 more days. I have a digital test that I'm going to do on Wednesday, I'm also going to give DH the card and present that I was going to reveal I was preggo with, it didn't work out that way in the end! Should I buy a couple more FRERs just to be sure or is that over doing it? DH already thinks I'm bat sh*t crazy for testing all the time!


----------



## MummaMoo

Unicorn - a dark line before AF is due is brilliant!

I have some spare tests that part of me wants to just give away, but then the other part of me is thinking that could just jinx things! Otherwise i'd have passed them onto you. Personally I don't think you're going to need anymore, with test lines that dark :thumbup:

Oh, and lesondemaive, gorgeous banner! Thank you and hubby for doing that!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks mummamoo! You're right, I probably shouldn't spend more money on tests anyway. I have a digi and a couple of cheapo's left. Here's a pic of my tests so far!
- they look lighter in the photo than they actually are!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## sailorsgirl

Fab lines!! Xx


----------



## ciz

mrs unicorn said:


> Thanks mummamoo! You're right, I probably shouldn't spend more money on tests anyway. I have a digi and a couple of cheapo's left. Here's a pic of my tests so far!
> - they look lighter in the photo than they actually are!


These are my tests hun
[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20160106_222627.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20160106_222627.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


And newest one looks like this 17dpo

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/IMG-20160109-WA0002.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/IMG-20160109-WA0002.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]


So I think yours are looking great


----------



## ciz

Buffyx said:


> My tests, all taken two days apart from eachother.
> I won't be testing anymore now that the line is as dark as the control line.
> 
> Doctors appointment is on Friday. I'm worried about them judging me for getting pregnant again so soon.

Great lines hun.x


----------



## xanzaba

Great lines unicorn- there are different thoughts on testing. Some say it just leads to too much stress. I liked testing to see the progression, but waiting a couple of days is probably good. When they're that dark, they don't progress that much. The other poas obsession is the weeks estimator. Seeing that your test progresses from 1-2 to 2-3 to 3+ days is pretty sweet and reassuring!


----------



## mrsmax

Argh!! You are all making ne want to test again...great lines everyone.


----------



## sailorsgirl

So is anyone else sleeping constantly? I feel exhausted all the time, I had a great nights sleep last night, dropped my youngest off at pre school at 9 and fell asleep on the sofa at 10 whilst my eldest watched a film and I still feel tired now. Xx


----------



## mrs unicorn

ciz said:


> mrs unicorn said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mummamoo! You're right, I probably shouldn't spend more money on tests anyway. I have a digi and a couple of cheapo's left. Here's a pic of my tests so far!
> - they look lighter in the photo than they actually are!
> 
> 
> These are my tests hun
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20160106_222627.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20160106_222627.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> And newest one looks like this 17dpo
> 
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/IMG-20160109-WA0002.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/IMG-20160109-WA0002.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> So I think yours are looking greatClick to expand...

Oh that 17 DPO is a beaut! I think I'm not going to get anymore tests. You ladies have reassured me. I'll finish up what I have and then stop. 

Going to the midwife centre today. Apparently I'll pick up a pack of info and make my booking in appointment! I'm guessing that all be around 8 weeks ish?


----------



## xanzaba

I always have trouble with waking up at night while pregnant. I tend to doze off really early wake up around 1 am, fall back asleep on the sofa, and then wake up all achy. This time I haven't been that tired, I think it's partly because I've been drinking tons of water and maybe because my job hasn't really picked back up yet. We'll see how it goes today!


----------



## mrs unicorn

mrs unicorn said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs unicorn said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mummamoo! You're right, I probably shouldn't spend more money on tests anyway. I have a digi and a couple of cheapo's left. Here's a pic of my tests so far!
> - they look lighter in the photo than they actually are!
> 
> 
> These are my tests hun
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20160106_222627.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20160106_222627.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> And newest one looks like this 17dpo
> 
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/IMG-20160109-WA0002.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/IMG-20160109-WA0002.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> So I think yours are looking greatClick to expand...
> 
> Oh that 17 DPO is a beaut! I think I'm not going to get anymore tests. You ladies have reassured me. I'll finish up what I have and then stop.
> 
> Going to the midwife centre today. Apparently I'll pick up a pack of info and make my booking in appointment! I'm guessing that all be around 8 weeks ish?Click to expand...

Sailorsgirl my new thing seems to be waking up at 3am and 5am, so been getting up at 5am! Have done since I found out, it's prob just nerves/excitement.


----------



## ciz

Mrs unicorn... If you do decide you want to keep testing eBay sell frer for about £7. And I think boots have 3 for 2 on them. I have more booking in next week =)


----------



## ciz

sailorsgirl said:


> So is anyone else sleeping constantly? I feel exhausted all the time, I had a great nights sleep last night, dropped my youngest off at pre school at 9 and fell asleep on the sofa at 10 whilst my eldest watched a film and I still feel tired now. Xx

I did around 14/ 15 dpo but now I seem to have a bit more energy. Still feel tired but I can get through the day with my toddler lol


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mrs. Unicorn, that's an excellent progression. I have one last digi too, which I'm saving for next Monday.

Buffy, your doctor isn't going to judge you. Lots of people choose to have their kids close together these days. I work with two different women who have 3 under 3. They say they want to have their babies close together so that they'll be friends growing up.

Campn, I also have two daughters and a son so it isn't all bad news. I'm hoping really, really hard that this one's a keeping baby.

Ciz, glad the energy's coming back. I look forward to that!

Me, I'm low-grade nauseous most of the day. My biggest complaint is waking at night for a drink of water. I had the same last time and it's completely wrecking my sleep pattern.


----------



## Buffyx

sailorsgirl said:


> So is anyone else sleeping constantly? I feel exhausted all the time, I had a great nights sleep last night, dropped my youngest off at pre school at 9 and fell asleep on the sofa at 10 whilst my eldest watched a film and I still feel tired now. Xx

Yes! Thankfully my husband is really helpful and with his work schedule, he is home a lot to help me out. Yesterday he took the LO for 2 hours while I napped. It was amazing. I'm just so tired! 


And thanks girls for the supportive comments :flower:

I'm done with the testing now. I'm around 16dpo now and I doubt my line can get much darker. Don't want to make myself crazy (well - crazier than I already am :haha:)


----------



## mari35racz36

Unicorn - Fabulous lines!!!

Sailorsgirl- I am extremely exhausted as well. The first tri is always like this for me. I can't wait for the second tri, as I usually get some energy back!


----------



## amantila

Sailorsgirl...I have been exhausted! Can't even stay awake to watch a tv show with my husband. I try to stay awake but I just crash. My husband is very confused...he's like "but you're not even that pregnant yet!"


----------



## mari35racz36

Buffyx said:


> My tests, all taken two days apart from eachother.
> I won't be testing anymore now that the line is as dark as the control line.
> 
> Doctors appointment is on Friday. I'm worried about them judging me for getting pregnant again so soon.

I stopped testing when I saw my line was darker than the control line too. But I am always so tempted to test! Lol

Your doctor should not judge you at all. Don't be worried about that at all:)


----------



## campn

Unicorn and Ciz- Beautiful lines ladies! I love seeing them get nice and dark! 

Here are mine, I'm testing every 2 days. I still have a couple of line tests so I'll test until I run out, and hopefully that keeps me from being too anxious.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Michellebelle

Campn, that progression looks beautiful!

This morning I go get blood taken for beta number 4. Hoping for great numbers so they will schedule my scan!


----------



## hopie2015

Morning all!
Hope everyone's day is off to a great start.

Sailor- yes, the exhaustion is unreal. I've heard it eases up in 2nd tri. 

I feel badly wishing the weeks away, as I should just enjoy being pg but physically I am miserable. i woke up violently ill and can't even hold water down. Surprised such extreme ms started at only 5 weeks. 

Going to get beta and progesterone checked for first time today. 

The past 2 days I found that eating every couple of hours really did help once the nausea hit but today can't keep food down. 
Don't mean to sound like a complainer. I've dealt well with some painful injuries before but seems I can't handle extreme nausea very well!! Hopefully i get a grip. :)

Wishing everyone a great day!


----------



## MummaMoo

mrs unicorn said:


> Oh that 17 DPO is a beaut! I think I'm not going to get anymore tests. You ladies have reassured me. I'll finish up what I have and then stop.
> 
> Going to the midwife centre today. Apparently I'll pick up a pack of info and make my booking in appointment! I'm guessing that all be around 8 weeks ish?

Yep, should be 8 weeks or thereabouts. You should get a bounty pack and a book, and loads of leaflets - but then you might get that at the actual booking in appointment. Today you could get an Emma's Diary book.


----------



## MummaMoo

Campn - gorgeous lines!

Sailorsgirl - the tiredness is terrible. With my 1st pregnancy I would get home and go straight to bed, my OH would have to come and wake me up to make sure I ate something!
This time I'm not as bad, but I do have my days where I feel lazy. I guess work has been quiet but now that college is starting again and all my girls come back I might feel it more.

Hopie - hope the nausea eases off a bit, it's so hard to want to eat when you know it's going to make a comeback.

I've been worrying about my supplements that I take in the morning, because it's usually after breakfast that I end up hugging the toilet, so surely the supplements aren't in the body long enough to be any use before they're thrown back up. I'm thinking of taking them at night right before bed.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Great lines campn!

Oooohhh I love leaflets and all that stuff! I ordered a first time parent book from Amazon this morning. Think it's by Sarah Beeny - I'm thinking she's had like 50 kids hasn't she so it should be an entertaining but informative read!


----------



## hopie2015

Mumma- glad your tiredness isn't as bad this time around.
Great idea to take the prenatal at night. I am going to do the same. Can't hold anything down in the morning. If we fall asleep after taking it, it should all absorb!


----------



## ssarahh

mrs unicorn said:


> Great lines campn!
> 
> Oooohhh I love leaflets and all that stuff! I ordered a first time parent book from Amazon this morning. Think it's by Sarah Beeny - I'm thinking she's had like 50 kids hasn't she so it should be an entertaining but informative read!

I have the same book to read x


----------



## Just1more2

Good morning Snugglers!!

Welcome new BFPs!! I will add you to first page ASAP:hugs:
Sorry for the absence yesterday, it was a crazy day. My big kid is learning to ski and I was at the mountain most of the day. Then he had a little friend over that I was chasing all evening. I was exhausted by 7!!:sleep::haha:

I have been dealing with the tiredness too, but mostly lack of energy and out of breath easily when exerting myself. and SOOOO bloated!! OMG... no joke, I look 6 months prego. Absolutely serious. Yuck! :dohh:

Great progression everyone! Your lines look excellent! those are defo some comfy beans!:happydance:

AFM - nausea was hanging around most of the day yesterday and niggled a little this morning. I fully expect full-blown sick in the next few days. Hubby is so helpful and remembered what worked for me when I was pg with DS!:cloud9: He is a real sweetheart!


----------



## Just1more2

Thanks for the banner leson and hubby!! it looks awesome and I love it!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lesondemavie

A big you're welcome to everyone. It was our pleasure. Glad everyone likes it! :)

Unicorn - I have been waking up around 3 and then again at 5 too! Sometimes I make it to 6. At 3 I can usually roll back over, but at 5 or 6 I eat some saltines and then get out of bed to pee and drink some water. DH gets up around 6 to make me breakfast bc the hunger starts almost right away. I think it helps him feel like he's a part of it too :)

I stopped using frers on Wed at 16 DPO when the line was darker than control...but I still used some ICs yesterday to get the same effect on them. I had been alternating.

Viv - My heart goes out to you. Wishing you the happiest and healthiest pregnancy for your little September bundle!

Haha wow so much as happened. I hate being in California. The rest of the world is already up and going while I'm still schnoozing away.

The fatigue really gets me too. I've been crashing around 8 or 9 when usually I'm up til 10 or 11. I find that breaks walks or 15 minute workouts really help perk me back up. Thankfully I've been ok at work so far. Once I get into a client's home it's like I forget about nausea, hunger, fatigue, and needing to pee, I'm just so focused on helping them and their family that I'm used to forgetting about my own needs during that time. As soon as I get out to my car though, it all hits me again..the mind is a funny thing :)


----------



## amantila

Thank you lesondemavie and husband for the banner! So cute!


----------



## mackjess

Congrats on the BFPs ladies! I got my BFP on New Year's Day. 2016 will be awesome. :)

Due Date is 9/11/16.


----------



## Just1more2

mackjess said:


> Congrats on the BFPs ladies! I got my BFP on New Year's Day. 2016 will be awesome. :)
> 
> Due Date is 9/11/16.

Welcome and congrats mackjess! I have added you to the list on page one!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## mari35racz36

mackjess said:


> Congrats on the BFPs ladies! I got my BFP on New Year's Day. 2016 will be awesome. :)
> 
> Due Date is 9/11/16.

Welcome and Congratultaions!!! :happydance:What a wonderful start to the new year:) This year is going to be fantastic!! Wishing you a Happy & Healthy 9 months:)


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more2 - sorry to hear you are really sick. I hope it eases up for you. My nausea is still constant, but it seems a bit better today. Probably a good day for me:) lol That is great your hubby is so helpful. Mine is the same and it makes such a huge difference. Yesterday I was so exhausted I barely left the couch in the afternoon. It was a rainy/snowy day here which made me feel more lazy. Lol Sounds like you had a full day yesterday I bet you were exhausted!! I love to ski so much. I've been meaning to sign my kids up for lessons. Hang in there!

Lesondemavie - ive been falling asleep much earlier then usual too. My almost 4yr still wants me to lay down with him when he goes to bed. So a lot of the time I've been passing next to him. Lol But I wake up at night at least 2x to pee. Not looking for to the 3rd tri when I will probably be waking up every hour:(

Hope2015 - Sorry to hear you are so sick as well. It is not easy when you can't keep anything down. I try to a lot of small snack throughout the day, if I don't eat the nausea seems even worse. I still haven't used my MS meds the doc gave me, but may have to if it gets any worse. Hope it eases up for you soon!

ASM - I should be hearing back from my doctor today with all of my prenatal blood work results. It's always nerve wracking waiting to hear...


----------



## mackjess

Mari-I'm waiting on bloodwork today too! It's just my first HCG test, but I'm feeling pretty good about that. GL to you.

Not too bad on nausea. Sore bbs, and my butt bones hurt. What is that about?? lol. It's not my tailbone I don't think, isn't that lower back? It's actually where I sit at on my bottom that hurts.


----------



## mrsmax

Just1 please can I be added to front page
Due sept 12th


----------



## mari35racz36

mackjess said:


> Mari-I'm waiting on bloodwork today too! It's just my first HCG test, but I'm feeling pretty good about that. GL to you.
> 
> Not too bad on nausea. Sore bbs, and my butt bones hurt. What is that about?? lol. It's not my tailbone I don't think, isn't that lower back? It's actually where I sit at on my bottom that hurts.


yay!! Thanks! I'll post my results once I hear back. Good luck to you as well:)

My bb's have been very sore the last 2 days. I get a lot of lower back pain right now. I think it's from all the ligaments starting to stretch and prepare for baby. Getting pain as low as your bum can be quite common.


----------



## hopie2015

hi again all!

Just1- I hope the nausea isn't too too bad for you.
I'm surprised mine got bad so early -- 5 wks!

Mari- thank you! i did try that one day - eating often and it seemed to help. I can't even think of food today without feeling sick. 
It sure is nerve wracking waiting for the results. You should get your's back today? I just had my test, but results may not be in until Wed. I'd say my hcg levels are quite high due to this ms! But progesterone I am afraid will be low since it was last time and I am older.

I'm back at my parents today. Should be helping out. My mom had open heart surgery in 2015 and I like to help out as much as I can. But I feel I can't even go near the kitchen without getting sick. I told them I didn't sleep last night so am in bed all afternoon. Crazy but I don't want to tell them yet, my mom worries a lot and given my history, I am really cautious.

Anyway, hoping for great results for you girls waiting!


----------



## bakedbean

Hello ladies! I got my bfp today at 17dpo. My estimated due date is the 14th september and will be my first. It's still not sunk in yet!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

It probably may not seem sensible to those of you who are struggling with nausea and exhaustion, but I wish I was in your shoes. I won't be happy until I have the symptoms that mean this is a keeping pregnancy.

Hopi and mari35, have you tried seabands? Some women swear by them, and even if they only help a little bit it might be worth it.

I booked my early scan for 6th Feb, and I'll be on my nerves until then. At least until the symptoms start to kick in.


----------



## Just1more2

mrsmax said:


> Just1 please can I be added to front page
> Due sept 12th

You are in the proper place now!! I had you in under a TBD Edd. :winkwink:


----------



## sailorsgirl

InVivoVeritas said:


> It probably may not seem sensible to those of you who are struggling with nausea and exhaustion, but I wish I was in your shoes. I won't be happy until I have the symptoms that mean this is a keeping pregnancy.
> 
> Hopi and mari35, have you tried seabands? Some women swear by them, and even if they only help a little bit it might be worth it.
> 
> I booked my early scan for 6th Feb, and I'll be on my nerves until then. At least until the symptoms start to kick in.

I feel you. I've only got very mild symptoms so I get slightly worried. I have also booked an early scan for 8 weeks, on the 27th January. Happens to be my last babies due date so should keep my mind occupied :) 

Xx


----------



## Just1more2

InVivoVeritas said:


> It probably may not seem sensible to those of you who are struggling with nausea and exhaustion, but I wish I was in your shoes. I won't be happy until I have the symptoms that mean this is a keeping pregnancy.
> 
> Hopi and mari35, have you tried seabands? Some women swear by them, and even if they only help a little bit it might be worth it.
> 
> I booked my early scan for 6th Feb, and I'll be on my nerves until then. At least until the symptoms start to kick in.

I felt the same way a couple of days ago and, to a degree, I still do. I haven't vomited yet and I am still generally feeling really well and it makes me nervous. I am sure the :sick: will hit you in no time!! :hugs:


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome bakedbean! I have added you to page one!! Congrats and sticky, healthy vibes to you!!!:hugs:


----------



## campn

Vivo- With my son I thought the same thing, but nausea then hit me pretty hard around 7 weeks, I think it's still early for nausea though. I've gagged twice since my BFP, but I've a pretty weak gag reflux. 

Ladies, cramping that resembles AF is normal? This morning I was crampy and it scared me a little. There's no spotting but I'm still pretty nervous.


----------



## Just1more2

campn said:


> Vivo- With my son I thought the same thing, but nausea then hit me pretty hard around 7 weeks, I think it's still early for nausea though. I've gagged twice since my BFP, but I've a pretty weak gag reflux.
> 
> Ladies, cramping that resembles AF is normal? This morning I was crampy and it scared me a little. There's no spotting but I'm still pretty nervous.


Very normal I would say. I have had it off and on since before BFP. No worries as long as no bleeding :hugs:


----------



## mari35racz36

InVivoVeritas said:


> It probably may not seem sensible to those of you who are struggling with nausea and exhaustion, but I wish I was in your shoes. I won't be happy until I have the symptoms that mean this is a keeping pregnancy.
> 
> Hopi and mari35, have you tried seabands? Some women swear by them, and even if they only help a little bit it might be worth it.
> 
> I booked my early scan for 6th Feb, and I'll be on my nerves until then. At least until the symptoms start to kick in.

it makes total sense how you feel!! That is exactly how I was last week. Wishing to Feel any kind of a pregnancy symptom. I honestly didn't feel pregnant a week ago. But now it has definitely set in. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow and that usually you when a lot of women start to feel sick. The first trimester is such a roller coaster. Constant worry that all is ok. Especially for us ladies that have had losses before. Fingers crossed you have a sticky bean!!

Thanks for recommending sea bands. I will definitely try them:)


----------



## ssarahh

bakedbean said:


> Hello ladies! I got my bfp today at 17dpo. My estimated due date is the 14th september and will be my first. It's still not sunk in yet!

So very happy for you!!


----------



## hopie2015

Please try not to worry about lack of symptoms..a lot of times they do not start until 7 weeks. And then you will be thinking back fondly to these days of no nausea. :)
Yes, thanks..I've heard great things about sea bands.. I should get them. For now I am pressing hard on the acupressure point 2 fingers below on the wrist - that is the same point the sea bands are supposed to work on.

Also Mari- I read smelling a cut fresh lemon helps, and it did!

1st tri sure is a roller coaster. Doesn't help that I no longer am working-- too much time to think. 

AF type cramps on and off with no bleeding i am told is normal -- uterus stretching. I have had some as well. 

I am going to request an early scan for late this week since I had that spotting. Not sure how much can be seen right before 7 weeks but I feel better doing that. 

So tired.. Wake me up when January is over? ;)


----------



## ciz

Campn - very normal hun. I've been non stop cramping. As long as they aren't severe and no bleeding it's looking like your bean is getting snug! Your 13dpo test is very strong... any chance of twins? Hehe


----------



## xanzaba

Okay, this is getting ridiculous. Today, this is what I have eaten.

6am- nutella on toast
9am- banana
10am- granola bar
11:30 Frozen dinner
2:00 6 piece chicken nuggets

Right now it's 2:30 and I'm wondering how I'm going to get something to eat before dinner. It's not like when I eat it's a lot of food, just that if I go for more than 2, 2/12 hours without eating something I can't think!


----------



## LoraLoo

Evening ladies! Wondering if anyone has any 13dpo FRER pics, or comparison pics from 11-13dpo. Long shot I know. Paranoia is well and truly kicking in tonight!


----------



## xanzaba

Loraloo, I don't have mine anymore, but if it's not a squinter, you're good! 13 dpo is pretty early :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Here's mine, there's definite progress but worrying it's not enough :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrs unicorn

Page 35 + 36 a few of us put pics up today loraloo.

Welcome baked bean!

So I went my pre booking in thing today and the midwife booked me in for 25th Feb for my actual booking in appt. after she called I realised I'll be 10+1 then, does that sound late? Would that mean my 12 week scan would be late?


----------



## LoraLoo

I think 8-10 weeks is normal. I was 10 weeks last time I was booked in but my scan came through quickly x


----------



## xanzaba

Loraloo- that looks fab. I understand the worry, but try to not let it get to you. That is a SOLID line and great progression.


----------



## lesondemavie

LoraLoo said:


> Evening ladies! Wondering if anyone has any 13dpo FRER pics, or comparison pics from 11-13dpo. Long shot I know. Paranoia is well and truly kicking in tonight!

Yours look about right to me :). Here are mine at 10, 12, and then 13 DPO:


I didn't get darker than control until 16 DPO, and I've read that some perfectly healthy pregnancies don't get that dark until mb even 20 DPO.


----------



## ssarahh

I can't get to the doctors until 25th. I have work all week and they don't have any appointments at the beginning or end of the day (or anywhere near!) and then I'm away the week after. Do you think that's too late for me to go?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Ah good! I was worrying I'd have to wait ages for my scan (and I'm really impatient so having it late would drive me mad!!)

I think you're tests are progressing nicely loraloo. So long as it's there and not getting lighter I think all is good.


----------



## lesondemavie

Here my photo with the 16 DPO test:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Is anyone else having nightmares? For the last 2 weeks I've been having the most horrific dreams every single night, they're so bad they're actually getting me down! I can't remember if I had this with my other two babies. It's my only symptom so far! xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks ladies feeling much more reassured! X


----------



## mrsmax

I honestly think that is a dark line for 13dpo .!I have 14dpo Frer will see if I can find it. Have you looked at countdowntopregnancy.com. it has an excellent gallery where you can search by dpo or brand. Bet it will make you feel better x


----------



## mari35racz36

Laraloo- your lines look great!! It is so hard not to worry!!

Leoxx - I have been having some crazy dreams lately too!! I think it could be because of our hormones rising. I remember have such strange dreams when pregnant with my DD as well.

Still waiting to hear from my doctors office. It is later in the day now, so I may not hear until tomorrow.


----------



## xanzaba

Leo- I've been having a few. In one, DH told me he was leaving me to live with a lesbian couple and told me I was too upset to discuss it rationally. 

The other I was arguing with my mom, and I woke up with my heart pounding. I took a few deep breaths as I don't want to get my blood pressure going.


----------



## xanzaba

Here is 13 dpo for me from 12/21, and my hcg is off the charts. Thinking twins.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LuvallmyH

LoraLoo said:


> Evening ladies! Wondering if anyone has any 13dpo FRER pics, or comparison pics from 11-13dpo. Long shot I know. Paranoia is well and truly kicking in tonight!

Here is a link to my test pics. I was really worried too.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ies-slow-progression-please-new-test-pg4.html

Your look darker!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Introducing myself! :hi:
I'm very unexpectedly here! I am going to be 40 in a few months, I'm still bfing my 6 month old morning, noon & night, we last bd'd 7 days before I o'd, we were done! I've never had an unplanned pregnancy. Honestly I'm a little scared! I don't have a perfect history, so I'm not sure I will be able to stick around.

I'm fairly sure I'm due 9/20. I'll have an early scan to check date in the next few weeks.


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

It's not just me with the dreaming then. Mine are so upsetting, they always involve my children or my close family having something terrible happen to them. I'm actually dreading sleep. I might Google if there is anything to help stop dreaming so much!! :-( x


----------



## xanzaba

I think it's stress. I also had a lot of these dreams right before I finished my degree. A hot bath helped then, but I guess that's off the table. Maybe some aromatherapy or a walk before bed?


----------



## ciz

LoraLoo said:


> Evening ladies! Wondering if anyone has any 13dpo FRER pics, or comparison pics from 11-13dpo. Long shot I know. Paranoia is well and truly kicking in tonight!

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20160106_222627.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20160106_222627.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Yours looks great lovely x


----------



## ciz

xxxLeoxxx said:


> Is anyone else having nightmares? For the last 2 weeks I've been having the most horrific dreams every single night, they're so bad they're actually getting me down! I can't remember if I had this with my other two babies. It's my only symptom so far! xx

Not nightmares just very vivid dreams.. Very common when pregnant hormones mixed with emotions. I hope they calm down soon for you hun xx



LuvallmyH said:


> Introducing myself! :hi:
> I'm very unexpectedly here! I am going to be 40 in a few months, I'm still bfing my 6 month old morning, noon & night, we last bd'd 7 days before I o'd, we were done! I've never had an unplanned pregnancy. Honestly I'm a little scared! I don't have a perfect history, so I'm not sure I will be able to stick around.
> 
> I'm fairly sure I'm due 9/20. I'll have an early scan to check date in the next few weeks.

Hello lovely =) we're all here for a natter if need us xx


----------



## ciz

Well DD 2nd bday in couple weeks... Gonna have a house full all weekend how am I gonna hide this little beauty hahaha. Not all bloat im breathing in.

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20160111_214613-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20160111_214613-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## amantila

The frer at the bottom was mine from 10dpo...my line was so clear already! Wasn't expecting that. The next test up (wondfo) was also 10dpo. The two above (other wondfo and cbd) were 11dpo. Last wondfo I took at 20dpo was darker than the control line!

https://s8.postimg.org/g6cbo727p/image.jpg

And as for dreams...haven't had any nightmares and hope I don't! I did have a wonderful dream the other night though. I was super close to my great-grandma growing up (she took me shopping and to lunch all the time, she babysat me, she taught me to drive) and unfortunately she died shortly before I got engaged. I was so upset because I knew out of my whole family, she would be the most excited and she would just be thrilled and telling everyone including the mailman. Haha. She always acted way younger than her age and I was sure that she would live to see my wedding day (she was young for a great-grandma too). So anything big that happens in my life, I wish she was still around to talk to because I know how excited she'd be for me and how much she loved me. I had a dream the other night that I was talking to her and I got to tell her that we are expecting a baby...her great-great-grandbaby! She was thrilled in my dream and it made me really happy. Not the same as getting to tell her in person...but it still made me happy.


----------



## xanzaba

Aww, Amantila. I bet that you woke up smiling from that dream!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Because I took another one today :blush:

In my opinion, the new frer are not as dark or quick to progress.


----------



## mari35racz36

LuvallmyH said:


> Introducing myself! :hi:
> I'm very unexpectedly here! I am going to be 40 in a few months, I'm still bfing my 6 month old morning, noon & night, we last bd'd 7 days before I o'd, we were done! I've never had an unplanned pregnancy. Honestly I'm a little scared! I don't have a perfect history, so I'm not sure I will be able to stick around.
> 
> I'm fairly sure I'm due 9/20. I'll have an early scan to check date in the next few weeks.

Welcome and congratulations!!!! Hoping you have a sticky bean!! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

I haven't had bad dreams, but definitely more vivid dreams than usual.

I got my last beta done today at 27dpo! It was 28,094, so I'm happy with that! I go for my first scan in a week. I'm hoping everything looks good and we'll be able to see the heartbeat! After two losses, I still feel cautious, but because my betas have been so good, I'm allowing myself to get a little more excited.


----------



## MrsBlueEyes

Just want to say the best of luck to you ladies!!! You can unfortunately take me off the list for next September... suffered a miscarriage today at about 5 1/2 weeks. I believe it was a chemical pregnancy as I got a positive even before my missed period but then my tests got negative and my blood tests confirmed that. So it's just me and a huge bowl of ice cream tonight. :cry:


----------



## amantila

MrsBlueEyes said:


> Just want to say the best of luck to you ladies!!! You can unfortunately take me off the list for next September... suffered a miscarriage today at about 5 1/2 weeks. I believe it was a chemical pregnancy as I got a positive even before my missed period but then my tests got negative and my blood tests confirmed that. So it's just me and a huge bowl of ice cream tonight. :cry:

:hugs: So sorry to hear that MrsBlueEyes :cry: You deserve that huge bowl of ice cream. Praying for sticky sticky baby dust in your near future.


----------



## Michellebelle

MrsBlueEyes said:


> Just want to say the best of luck to you ladies!!! You can unfortunately take me off the list for next September... suffered a miscarriage today at about 5 1/2 weeks. I believe it was a chemical pregnancy as I got a positive even before my missed period but then my tests got negative and my blood tests confirmed that. So it's just me and a huge bowl of ice cream tonight. :cry:

So sad to hear that. :(

Now is the time to pamper yourself and relax and your rainbow will be right around the corner.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

MrsBlueEyes said:


> Just want to say the best of luck to you ladies!!! You can unfortunately take me off the list for next September... suffered a miscarriage today at about 5 1/2 weeks. I believe it was a chemical pregnancy as I got a positive even before my missed period but then my tests got negative and my blood tests confirmed that. So it's just me and a huge bowl of ice cream tonight. :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear this. Be good to yourself. xx


----------



## hopie2015

I am very sorry MrsBlue. Friends of mine had early chemicals and all went on to have healthy babies. Wishing you all the best of luck and thanks so much for your well wishes to all.


----------



## Just1more2

MrsBule... I am so sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself, you deserve that ice cream! It is so hard... Hugs and good wishes to you!


----------



## Just1more2

This group warms my heart. I am so happy to have you all here, for as long as possible. :hugs:

Headachey tonight... ugh the worst! 

I have not really had a dreaming problem but more of a comfort problem while sleeping. I sleep lighter than i ever have and wake often. I am usually awake before my alarm which i hate because i am far far from an early bird. I like my sleep!! :sleep:

You all have such great progression!! I will post mine here at some point... i had an almost control line dark at 12dpo on a first response rapid result (blue wrapper) then a darker than control on 16dpo on the same brand. Also gradually darkening line on Wondfo from 11 to 20dpo with the last very much darker than the control. I have not, however, had betas done, so i have no idea where i am in that regard. i regret not knowing, mostly to satisfy my curiosity!!

Michelle - that is an amazing beta!! and a scan next week?!!? i cannot wait to see it!!:cloud9:


----------



## lesondemavie

Aw blue that breaks my heart. Take care, hold DH tight, and it's totally ok if that bowl of ice cream gets a bit soupy from tears :cry:. Wishing you and your family all the best in the future.


----------



## mari35racz36

MrsBlue - I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: Hang in there and take care of yourself. Your rainbow will come:)


----------



## Buffyx

So sorry mrsblue. I have suffered a CP in my first pregnancy, and I went on to have a healthy pregnancy only two months later xx


----------



## campn

Mrsblue- My heart goes out to you hun, you'll be holding a healthy baby before you know it <3 take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## lesondemavie

In the spirit of pupo, here is my (mostly just a bit of bloat) bump :)



Hope my little gremlin is doing well in there!


----------



## MummaMoo

lesondemavie said:


> In the spirit of pupo, here is my (mostly just a bit of bloat) bump :)
> 
> View attachment 922172
> 
> 
> Hope my little gremlin is doing well in there!

Whaaaat!? If that's your little bump then I already look full term! :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

Blue im so sorry hun, it's an awful thing to go through xx

Thanks for all the pics, much appreciated i feel lots better

Vivid dreams here too and woke up feeling slightly sickly.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Haha mummamoo! Lesion you look fab I'm so jealous! My plan was to lose the stone I've put on since we got married in Feb - I blame our honeymoon in the USA, your food is too good! But, Christmas happened and now a bfp so what you gonna do?! I'll gona be taking my 4 week pic tomorrow. Did a FRER this am @15 DPO and it's as dark as the control line - yey!! I'm starting to relax now.


----------



## LoraLoo

That's great unicorn! 
I need to shift a stone too, I'm going back to slimming world tomorrow.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Well I've ordered some preggo yoga and workout DVDs that should arrive today. I like walking so will try to get out everyday. I work from home so I always try anyway.


----------



## MummaMoo

I was only talking about losing some weight about a week before I got my bfp.
LoraLoo can you let me know what's different for mums to be at slimming world please? I was going to start following that plan as I've got my mums books.
As for the food in the USA, I actually lost weight when I went! My stomach is quite sensitive to different oils and stuff so the food didn't agree with me much.
Where abouts did you go on your honeymoon, Unicorn?

Also, sorry to read about your CP MrsBlueEyes, I reckon you'll be back in first tri soon, you're meant to be highly fertile after a CP/MC. When I had my CP, I decided to look at the positives, the main one being that as it's so early, you don't usually need any medical intervention/procedures. Your forever baby will happen :hugs:


----------



## mrs unicorn

We did a 16 day road trip in California (and Vegas) it was the best trip ever. DH wanted a muscle car so we drove a red Dodge Challenger! Visited LA, Monterey, San Fran, Yosemite, Death Valley (my fave!), Vegas, Grand Canyon, Palm Springs and San Diego. We were knackered when we got home but it was amazing!

What a shame (about the food) where did you go?


----------



## LoraLoo

MummaMoo said:


> I was only talking about losing some weight about a week before I got my bfp.
> LoraLoo can you let me know what's different for mums to be at slimming world please? I was going to start following that plan as I've got my mums books.
> As for the food in the USA, I actually lost weight when I went! My stomach is quite sensitive to different oils and stuff so the food didn't agree with me much.
> Where abouts did you go on your honeymoon, Unicorn?
> 
> Also, sorry to read about your CP MrsBlueEyes, I reckon you'll be back in first tri soon, you're meant to be highly fertile after a CP/MC. When I had my CP, I decided to look at the positives, the main one being that as it's so early, you don't usually need any medical intervention/procedures. Your forever baby will happen :hugs:

You can have more healthy extras if I remember correctly (2 each from memory, instead of 1 each) and are encouraged to use all of your Syns. They don't encourage weight loss as such but it's more to keep you on the right track. You can eat so much and the plan is approved by midwives so it's pefectly safe and a healthy way to be eating.
I have a huge appetite so it's ideal for me! X


----------



## Buffyx

I put on 4kg when I went to the US for 3 weeks. Such big meals! And so many fried things!! Lol. 

I just lost 8.2kg/18lbs over a couple of months and wasn't too far off my pre-pregnancy weight when I found out I was pregnant again! My plan is to stay around the same weight I am now in the first trimester because that's when I put on most of my weight last time. 

Vivid dreams is one thing I've been having! Not nightmares though. Just super realistic dreams.


----------



## MummaMoo

LoraLoo said:


> You can have more healthy extras if I remember correctly (2 each from memory, instead of 1 each) and are encouraged to use all of your Syns. They don't encourage weight loss as such but it's more to keep you on the right track. You can eat so much and the plan is approved by midwives so it's pefectly safe and a healthy way to be eating.
> I have a huge appetite so it's ideal for me! X

Thank you! I had a feeling it was just one extra B healthy extra for the calcium but not entirely certain. I'm not going to bother with the groups, just going to try and go it alone, but I needed to wait for the sicky feelings to go because there is SO much I can't face eating at the moment!


----------



## MummaMoo

mrs unicorn said:


> We did a 16 day road trip in California (and Vegas) it was the best trip ever. DH wanted a muscle car so we drove a red Dodge Challenger! Visited LA, Monterey, San Fran, Yosemite, Death Valley (my fave!), Vegas, Grand Canyon, Palm Springs and San Diego. We were knackered when we got home but it was amazing!
> 
> What a shame (about the food) where did you go?

We did a 3 week road trip in a camper van, started of in Arizona, went across into California and then Nevada and back down into Arizona, we stayed in lots of little places, and then also LA, San Diego, Vegas. We went up to the Grand Canyon and across the Hoover Dam. I think my most favourite place was Sedona, lovely scenery.


----------



## bakedbean

so sorry to hear that mrs blue eyes :( 


Is anyone still eating brie? Is it safer to eat if the rind is taken off? I don't want to eat anything bad but its looking at me, telling me to eat it :haha:


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

So sorry for your loss Mrsblue xxx 

Crazy dreams continued last night and I'm so short tempered this morning too. I can't remember myself but OH said I was exactly the same with both our other pregnancies - nightmares, mood swings and very teary lol.

Is anyone else having an early scan? I had a 7 week one with both my boys and I'm booked in for one on Saturday. I just can't make it to 12 weeks I'm too impatient! X


----------



## LoraLoo

bakedbean said:


> so sorry to hear that mrs blue eyes :(
> 
> 
> Is anyone still eating brie? Is it safer to eat if the rind is taken off? I don't want to eat anything bad but its looking at me, telling me to eat it :haha:

I think it's ok cooked, but Id not eat it otherwise


----------



## MummaMoo

bakedbean said:


> so sorry to hear that mrs blue eyes :(
> 
> 
> Is anyone still eating brie? Is it safer to eat if the rind is taken off? I don't want to eat anything bad but its looking at me, telling me to eat it :haha:

I don't tend to eat brie much anyway, so I'm not too sure about that one, but the day I got my bfp, was the same day as the work Christmas dinner and I ate a LOAD of pate! Oops!


----------



## bakedbean

MummaMoo said:


> I don't tend to eat brie much anyway, so I'm not too sure about that one, but the day I got my bfp, was the same day as the work Christmas dinner and I ate a LOAD of pate! Oops!

whoops! At least it was just one day :thumbup: I've been eating whole wheels of brie since christmas :dohh: Not having anymore is going to be tough lol


----------



## LoraLoo

This is good to see! 14dpo. Phew.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girlies :flower:

I wondered if I could join u all? I got my bfp on 6/1 and am due around 14th September. I had a blighted ovum last february and this is my only bfp since so I am a nervous wreck! xx


----------



## MummaMoo

jessieles said:


> Hi Girlies :flower:
> 
> I wondered if I could join u all? I got my bfp on 6/1 and am due around 14th September. I had a blighted ovum last february and this is my only bfp since so I am a nervous wreck! xx

Welcome and congratulations! Lots of sticky vibes for you!


----------



## ciz

xxxLeoxxx said:


> So sorry for your loss Mrsblue xxx
> 
> Crazy dreams continued last night and I'm so short tempered this morning too. I can't remember myself but OH said I was exactly the same with both our other pregnancies - nightmares, mood swings and very teary lol.
> 
> Is anyone else having an early scan? I had a 7 week one with both my boys and I'm booked in for one on Saturday. I just can't make it to 12 weeks I'm too impatient! X


is that nhs or private hun? I'm hoping next week the midwife will book me for a scan after having on record 4 early m/c last year.


----------



## ciz

jessieles said:


> Hi Girlies :flower:
> 
> I wondered if I could join u all? I got my bfp on 6/1 and am due around 14th September. I had a blighted ovum last february and this is my only bfp since so I am a nervous wreck! xx

hi... I'm from Wales too =) and due same time. where abouts in wales are you hun? x


----------



## ciz

LoraLoo said:


> This is good to see! 14dpo. Phew.

awesome line x


----------



## ciz

MrsBlueEyes said:


> Just want to say the best of luck to you ladies!!! You can unfortunately take me off the list for next September... suffered a miscarriage today at about 5 1/2 weeks. I believe it was a chemical pregnancy as I got a positive even before my missed period but then my tests got negative and my blood tests confirmed that. So it's just me and a huge bowl of ice cream tonight. :cry:

so sorry lovely. I wish you all the best next cycle xxxx big hugs lovely xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks- think I need to stop testing now. 

Well, maybe do a digital lol. How many dpo did everyone get 2-3?


----------



## xanzaba

So sorry, Mrs. Blue Eyes. :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

I had a dream last night that DH and I were by the sea, and there were these monsters that were invisible, but when you touched one, they became visible 6 hours later. Well, we touched one that would become visible at 10pm- I was panicking because I knew that I wouldn't be able to stay awake.

Well, maybe I can blame this creative little bean for such bizarre dreams?


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

ciz said:


> xxxLeoxxx said:
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss Mrsblue xxx
> 
> Crazy dreams continued last night and I'm so short tempered this morning too. I can't remember myself but OH said I was exactly the same with both our other pregnancies - nightmares, mood swings and very teary lol.
> 
> Is anyone else having an early scan? I had a 7 week one with both my boys and I'm booked in for one on Saturday. I just can't make it to 12 weeks I'm too impatient! X
> 
> 
> is that nhs or private hun? I'm hoping next week the midwife will book me for a scan after having on record 4 early m/c last year.Click to expand...

Private - I think they can be quite expensive at some places but we've always used the same place and it's £50 which I think is fair.

I think it'd definitely be worth asking your midwife if you can get an NHS scan with your history though xxx


----------



## xanzaba

I'm having scans at 8 and 10 weeks- the 8 weeks in the US is pretty standard. It's the first appointment and they do a scan to check for a heartbeat. The 10 weeks will be with a fetal health specialist. I've had a subchorionic hemorrhage in the past so they will be on the lookout for any signs of a clot. They'll also do the free cell DNA- a blood test- to check for trisomies. If we get to that point, we'll also get to know the gender at that time! We definitely want to know, but we may not tell other people the gender. We don't want a whole set of pink or blue clothes.


----------



## LoraLoo

So shocked caved and did the digi 2-3 at 14dpo. 

I'm hoping the Dr will get me an early scan- ive an alot with him on Friday. If not I will pay.

Last time I used my doppler (with eden) I picked up her heart beat at8+2 so if I get that far again, I'll probably start using it around 8 weeks for reassurance.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xanzaba

Michellebelle- my beta was on the same day and it was pretty similar ~32000! I thought it was high, but I'm seeing more and more people with similar numbers. Did your doc mention the possibility of twins?


----------



## mari35racz36

Good morning ladies:)

Here in Ontario Canada, you actually don't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks. But, if you choose to do the genetic testing(which is free) for Downs and trisomies, then you get a 12 week scan. I have chosen to do the genetic testing so I can get the 12 week scan. Of course, if you have any concerns about you pregnancy from the beginning, the doc will always order a scan. My scan is book for Feb 24, I will be 12 +1 then.

Nice beta levels ladies!! I am hoping to hear back today for mine:)

AFM - I slept horribly last night. I have really sore bb's:( They hurt even to put on clothes. I have felt nauseous since the moment I woke up. Made my coffee and it not sitting so well. My lower back is really hurting as well. Think I have to do some prenatal yoga. It has always helped me in the past.


----------



## hopie2015

Morning all! Great updates. :)

Mari- sorry you are feeling so crummy. Yes- pre-natal yoga is wonderful! That should help the back pain. Hope you get your numbers back today!
I get mine today or tomorrow.

I'm taking it easy all day. More spotting, unfortunately. Nausea is nothing like yesterday morning. 6 wks now and going to have to request an early scan, I guess.

Hope everyone's morning is off to a good start!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sorry Mrsblue :hugs: A loss is never easy no matter when it happens. 

Can I get your opinions? I'm having trouble with the new frers. My digi is bfp & my ics are progressions beautifully. Just the stupid frer is inconsistent. Here is today. 


Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome Jessie!! so glad to have you! Congrats on your beautiful BFP:hugs: 
You are added to the first page anddddddd(drum roll!)------ so far it looks like the 14th is our most popular due date!!!:happydance:

Hope all you ladies are doing well today. Good luck with the weight to those concerned with loosing a bit! :thumbup:

Great lines and wonderful digi Loo!! So reassuring!

AFM - Still have the same headache from last night and seeming to need to get up to pee earlier than I had been. Nausea so far has still been really mild and just here and there. No vomiting or really coming anywhere near it. Boobs seem like they couldn't possibly get any more sore or bigger!! :dohh: And constipated for the last couple of days TMI!: all I can manage are a few little rabbit turds... im sorry!!!:blush:

Congrats on the new weeks to those who have hit a milestone!! I cannot wait to start seeing some scans coming right up!!:cloud9:


----------



## Just1more2

LuvallmyH said:


> Sorry Mrsblue :hugs: A loss is never easy no matter when it happens.
> 
> Can I get your opinions? I'm having trouble with the new frers. My digi is bfp & my ics are progressions beautifully. Just the stupid frer is inconsistent. Here is today.
> View attachment 922250
> 
> 
> Am I just being paranoid?

Those new frers are a pain in the tushie!! Look at that gorgeous IC line!!:happydance::happydance: 
In my opinion, I have always really liked Wondfos. They always give me a good early squinter and the progression is not too bad as long as you have some good HCG in your system. I would trust that line and get a different FR stick - I use the Rapid Result ones- they are a little cheaper and the test doesn't have the funny shape. I got an almost as dark as control on one at 12dpo. I trust them.


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, I've had issues with the new FRERs. I had several false positives other months with clear, pink lines. I've also heard of some that don't work. They also dry a lot darker. If your ICs are progressing, I would believe that.


----------



## Michellebelle

xanzaba said:


> Michellebelle- my beta was on the same day and it was pretty similar ~32000! I thought it was high, but I'm seeing more and more people with similar numbers. Did your doc mention the possibility of twins?

He hasn't, but it's certainly possible since I was on fertility meds. I guess I'll find out next Monday!


----------



## amantila

Just1...I have a lot of the same symptoms as you! Haha. My boobs have been killing on the sides. They are so tender. My cat jumped on me while I was in bed and stepped on one of them and I cried out. My husband thinks I'm crazy. I'm so hot too...especially at night. Sleeping in nothing but underwear...which I never do. Sorry if that's TMI. Haha.

Annnnnd...SNOW DAY for me today! WOOHOO! YAY!!!:xmas8::xmas7::yipee::dance::happydance::wohoo:

I'm so excited. I'm going to go have a leisurely breakfast now with my decaf coffee! :coffee:


----------



## Michellebelle

I am so jealous of your snow day! I would love to just work from home today, snuggled under a blanket.


----------



## jessieles

Ciz- I am in Newport, South Wales, wheere are you in Wales? xx


----------



## ciz

Next door hun... Cardiff =)


----------



## jessieles

Aww fab! not far away atall then!


----------



## campn

I've a doctor's appointment today, I booked it long before I found out I'm pregnant, I was going to actually tell the doctor to run tests and see why I'm not conceiving! I'm pretty sure she'll just do blood work (cause I've thyroid issues) and a pelvic exam and a pap.

My biggest symptom now that is pregnancy related is sore boobs, they look so big already and super painful to touch.

Last time we did that dna test at 12 weeks (the NT) scan but it wasn't free and it was expensive so definitely gonna pass on it this time. 

I'm heavier this time around too but now it's not the time to lose weight, just going to do my best to eat healthy! 

Hope you ladies are doing great and thy your beans are growing and growing!


----------



## lesondemavie

Welcome *Jess* and *bean*!

Looking good *Lora* :)

Hope everything checks out ok *hopie*!

Those ICs look gorg *Luv*. I feel like the frers aren't great if taken at different times so close together. Maybe give it a few days?



MummaMoo said:


> lesondemavie said:
> 
> 
> In the spirit of pupo, here is my (mostly just a bit of bloat) bump :)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope my little gremlin is doing well in there!
> 
> Whaaaat!? If that's your little bump then I already look full term! :haha:Click to expand...

Haha not quite a bump yet, but at least I have a good starting point to look back on :). I'm actually really nervous about putting on weight, but I know I will need to. Shooting for that 25lb mark (and yes I know the US is weird with measurements). I'm keeping carrot sticks, apples, and almond butter on hand for snacks and will probably rotate through different veggies/fruit. I'm also still working out most days, but got a good reminder yesterday that I need to watch the burpees and star jumps. I have exercise-induced asthma, and the inhaler is off limits while pg. I love HIIT, but the sudden starting and stopping tends to trigger an attack.

*Road trips*: Seems like many of you have taken some wonderful road trips here in the west :). Sedona is beautiful, and well of course I'm partial to California. I live right by a small national park just south of Los Angeles. The food is fantastic here, and there are new little foodie places popping up all the time. DH and I spend most of our entertainment budget on checking out new restaurants. You do have to watch it though. Portion sizes are out of control, and they can fry just about anything. Thankfully there are a ton of health nuts here in Cali so it's a bit easier to eat out and still stay healthy.

*Xan* I'm the same. No frilly pinks or baby blues here. I originally wanted to find out, but not tell anyone. DH said he'd have a hard time with that though, so I guess it'll be a surprise for everyone!! Are you considering gender neutral names too?


----------



## mari35racz36

amantila said:


> Just1...I have a lot of the same symptoms as you! Haha. My boobs have been killing on the sides. They are so tender. My cat jumped on me while I was in bed and stepped on one of them and I cried out. My husband thinks I'm crazy. I'm so hot too...especially at night. Sleeping in nothing but underwear...which I never do. Sorry if that's TMI. Haha.
> 
> Annnnnd...SNOW DAY for me today! WOOHOO! YAY!!!:xmas8::xmas7::yipee::dance::happydance::wohoo:
> 
> I'm so excited. I'm going to go have a leisurely breakfast now with my decaf coffee! :coffee:

I am so jealous of you snow day too!!! It snowed quite a bit here last night, but no snow day:( My boobs are incredibly sore too. Even if some accidentally brushes up against me it is painful. I am insanely hot at night!! I slept in a tank top last night. It feels like I am burning up. 

Enjoy your snow day:)


----------



## LoraLoo

Luv, the frer are really hit and miss in my experience. Last month I did 2 tests from the same pack using the same wee and the lines were complete different strengths! Try not to worry- the IC are progressing nicely x


----------



## Alea

Welcome to our new ladies and lots of love to those we've lost recently.

Anyone else in the UK having an early scan? We have a private one booked for the end of the month.


----------



## mari35racz36

LuvallmyH said:


> Sorry Mrsblue :hugs: A loss is never easy no matter when it happens.
> 
> Can I get your opinions? I'm having trouble with the new frers. My digi is bfp & my ics are progressions beautifully. Just the stupid frer is inconsistent. Here is today.
> View attachment 922250
> 
> 
> Am I just being paranoid?

I wouldn't worry too much. Your IC's look fantastic. I have used many types of tests and they all can have their faults.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Thank you all for your reassurance!


----------



## xanzaba

In my first pregnancy, I was worried about gaining too much weight. Unfortunately, I had a lot of bleeding and ended losing 10 pounds in the first trimester.

My second pregnancy, I was so happy I had no bleeding that I celebrated with food way too much. I ate even when I was not hungry. Never lost the baby weight from that one.

This time I want to be balanced, but this hunger is insatiable. I'll be 7 weeks Thursday and so far haven't gained a pound, but I'm sure they will come. Snacks with protein help a bit- cashews, a glass of milk (I would never have poured a glass of milk for myself in the past). We just moved away from the East Coast, and we're now in a smaller town where everyone drives and the sedentary lifestyle is killing me. Fortunately I work on a big campus, so I make a habit of walking from one side to the other at least a couple of times a day and I make those hikes count!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Has anyone decided if they are finding out the gender or not? DH and I have always said we wouldn't want to, I bet it'll drive family mad! We want the boy/girl surprise to be part of the excitement when they finally arrive.


----------



## mari35racz36

We will probably find out. This was surprise pregnancy and we thought we were done at 3 kids. I don't think I can wait 9 months. Plus, my boys will probably have to end up sharing a room when the baby comes. They all have their own room right now, but I definitely will need a space for nursery. We have an extra bedroom in the basement, but that is jus too far away for little ones a night. My daughter will be 8 this year, I won't make her share a room even if it is a girl. I feel there is just too much of an age gap. We did not find out the gender our first(DD) and it was such a lovely surprise:)


----------



## ssarahh

mrs unicorn said:


> Has anyone decided if they are finding out the gender or not? DH and I have always said we wouldn't want to, I bet it'll drive family mad! We want the boy/girl surprise to be part of the excitement when they finally arrive.

I think we will stay team yellow too x


----------



## MeganS0326

Team yellow here! I didn't want to find out with DS but DH and my best friend pressured me and I caved so this time I get my way!!! :haha:


----------



## mrsmax

Soooo many lovely conversations I can't keep up. 

Loving the 2-3 LaraLoo. I have one burning up my bedside draw. Trying to resist until Thursday as that will be a week since I got 2-3 weeks!

They changed thge Frer and loits of people don't seem to like them I had to wait 48 hrs for Frer progression so maybe try a bit later.

Snow day!!! So jealous.

I want to find out gender. Stayed team yellow with DD but really want to find out this time. dh doesn't but I am hoping to override that!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Re private scans in UK- I have booked one with BMI hospital for 29th Jan but need to move it as I double booked! Going with hospital as last time I had one at BabyBond but although saw heartbeat it was very fast and baby was measuring behind but I felt they were unqualified to comment really.I miscarried two weeks after the scan and I felt someone more qualified could have picked up on the abnormalities and warned us there might be an issue :shrug: I will be just 8 weeks.


----------



## Buffyx

Snow day sounds crazy since it will be 40 Celcius here today (105 F!) 

We found out gender last time, and we will again, so I know whether to keep the clothes etc, or if I need some new ones. We also did buy quite a few gender neutral things with our daughter, so it wouldn't be too hard to get the few extras if we were having a boy. Even her things like her swing, cot sheets & her walker are all gender neutral so that we could use it again.

We get 3 scans here: an early dating scan around 8 weeks. Then you get one at 12 and then 20. You pay for the 12 week scan but the others are free.


----------



## LoraLoo

I really want to stay team yellow as -fingers and toes crossed- this will be our last baby. Just not sure I'm patient enough- ive only managed it once! X


----------



## mari35racz36

LoraLoo said:


> I really want to stay team yellow as -fingers and toes crossed- this will be our last baby. Just not sure I'm patient enough- ive only managed it once! X

I've only managed to stay team yellow once as well!! I really think I will be too impatient to wait until the end.lol My hubby prefers not to know. So maybe he will miraculously change my mind by our 20 weeks scan:)


----------



## Just1more2

We found out with our son. And OH really wants to find out. He hates surprises. I thought it might be fun to try to wait, but I am ok with finding out too. Either way works for me!! We have NOTHING left from DS except his crib which the in-laws bought for us and it us beautiful, and we will have to buy everything new (or gently used!) anyway so that really isn't a factor. Most of what we had for him was hand-me-downs and second-hand and we passed it on to others when their time came. That and we have moved 5 times in the 6 years we have been together. That really makes you want to clean stuff out and not carry around things you aren't using right now. 

This will be our last baby for sure, too. I didn't really celebrate my pregnancy with our son because we were so young and people were really apprehensive about it. This time I am going to do all the things I didn't do with DS.


----------



## Mummy1506

mrsmax said:


> Re private scans in UK- I have booked one with BMI hospital for 29th Jan but need to move it as I double booked! Going with hospital as last time I had one at BabyBond but although saw heartbeat it was very fast and baby was measuring behind but I felt they were unqualified to comment really.I miscarried two weeks after the scan and I felt someone more qualified could have picked up on the abnormalities and warned us there might be an issue :shrug: I will be just 8 weeks.

I also had an early scan at baby bond, was measuring behind but said not too worry & all looked fine I had a bit of bleeding but she said it was nothing & a viable pregnancy two days later I miscarried. She actually said you are not miscarrying at the time &#128542;. 

I'm not sure what other options I have on private scans as not much about here.


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

My private scan is with Face2Face at Hinckley and I think they have another place a little bit more south (Coventry way maybe?!). They're ex-nhs midwives, I think they're great, we've been there every time we've been pregnant. Roll on Saturday! 

Team yellow here for the third time, I love the surprise and I love all the guessing :-D

Xx


----------



## xanzaba

We'll definitely find out, though since about day 1 I've been thinking boy. Last time I just knew it was a girl. We'll see if I actually have spidey-baby senses :)


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Hoping to stay team yellow this time! Found out both times with the girls. I am very impatient though so we will have to see closer to the time.

I have been thinking of booking an early scan but not sure where is best and prices? What has other people paid in th uk for early scans?


----------



## Alea

We are 100% team yellow. We were with Maisie too, and my world was just complete when they said she was a girl. We already have names picked out for both sexes.

Our early scan is with My Ultra Baby. It's £75 for 15 minutes which is pricey but I think both OH and I would benefit from the reassurance following our loss. Looking on their website I think they are based in the south east only, but I may be wrong. I don't know any other companies to recommend on or not, so I'll let you know how we get on with this company.


----------



## MummaMoo

I think there's a private place near us (Shrewsbury) called Baby Vision or something like that, no idea what they charge. I'm tempted to find out whether we're team blue or pink, but Mr Moo says that there are very few genuine surprises in life these days, so we should enjoy it. He's right I guess, and it IS fun everyone having their guesses and trying the old wives tricks. The only reason I'd want to find out is so I can know for certain whether I can start clearing out all of Sophie's old clothes!


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more2 said:


> We found out with our son. And OH really wants to find out. He hates surprises. I thought it might be fun to try to wait, but I am ok with finding out too. Either way works for me!! We have NOTHING left from DS except his crib which the in-laws bought for us and it us beautiful, and we will have to buy everything new (or gently used!) anyway so that really isn't a factor. Most of what we had for him was hand-me-downs and second-hand and we passed it on to others when their time came. That and we have moved 5 times in the 6 years we have been together. That really makes you want to clean stuff out and not carry around things you aren't using right now.
> 
> This will be our last baby for sure, too. I didn't really celebrate my pregnancy with our son because we were so young and people were really apprehensive about it. This time I am going to do all the things I didn't do with DS.

I am in the same position as you. We got rid of everything as well. All we have left is the crib. But the crib was well used through 3 kids and may need buy a new one. My husband and I have been together for 14 years. We moved 7 times in our first 10 years!! It was not fun! But now we are in our forever home ad so happy not to be moving anymore:) This will be our last as well. Hubby is getting a vasectomy after baby is born.


----------



## Buffyx

There is a surprising amount of team yellows here! I wish I had all of your will power :haha:


----------



## ciz

I wish I had the will power lol we'll definitely be finding out. One reason is we've kept all of dd clothes. So if it's another girl great we have some ready haha. 

5 weeks today... I feel good. No bleed so far. Boobs tender. Waves of dizziness.... constantly need to eat I can't stop. I'm gonna buy one of those smoothie makers need to get some fresh produce down me and hopefully it will keep me feeling fuller for a bit longer


----------



## MummaMoo

Happy 5 weeks Ciz!

Things have been quiet this morning! I was expecting to wade through pages!

7 weeks today for me, got my doctors appointment tonight.
Still feeling pretty nauseous, but hardly throwing up, which is quite frustrating, because last time I'd always feel a little better if I actually was sick. Get twingy pains in lower abdomen, but boobs are quite normal, sometimes a bit sensitive.
Bloated! Omg the BLOAT! It's ridiculous, I feel like a hippo. By afternoon I'm having to undo my trousers. I can't wait for the nausea to go so I can actually try and eat more sensibly. And I'm going to get on the cross trainer too, when I can for a bit of low intensity exercise. At the moment though if I do too a lot in one go (work, not exercise) I feel sick and dizzy so I have to go and sit back down again. I feel like a big fat slug slithering along! Urgh!

So there we have it: I'm a hippo/slug hybrid at the moment!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh mummamoo bless you! I hope you start to feel brighter soon.

Happy 5 weeks ciz!! I'm 4 weeks today! I'm feeling fine, peeing and drinking a lot for the past few days. Felt very slightly nauseous this morning, but now I've had lunch it's gone. That could also be nerves as af would have been due today. Did my digital hpt and got 1-2 weeks. Also gave DH his card - it's says 'we have a winner' with a cartoon sperm! And present - a baby grow that says 'me and my dad rock out to led Zeppelin'


----------



## MummaMoo

Aw, what did hubby reckon to his present MrsUnicorn?


----------



## mrs unicorn

He loved it. Think he was surprised at how tiny newborn clothes are! Don't think he's ever seen a newborn (in the flesh) and he's only ever held his best mates little girl who was 3 months, and she's big for 3 months!


----------



## hopie2015

Congrats all newcomers! Yes, aren't newborn clothes the tiniest/cutest?!

So I'm going to call dr. today for my blood results. Also ask if I will need an IV since I am so nauseous I can't keep water down. Can't even think about food wout getting sick. Surprised this extreme nausea started so early at 5 weeks. Maybe it's twins>!!!???! 
Have almost made it 24 hours without any spotting so if this continues will put off early scan to next week when the heartbeat can be detected.

I wish I could find one thing that works for the nausea, but I can't. :(

Wishing everyone a good day!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hopie, sorry you're so sick it sounds awful. And so early too. Do you have twins in the family? Try to get some rest and I hope the docs have some ideas for you. X


----------



## Just1more2

Good morning Lovies!! (East Coast US time!)

So many new weeks today!! Congrats on the milestones girls!! 

Mumma!! Look at that little bean!! I cant wait for 7 weeks so the bub actually looks like a baby!:happydance::baby:
And :haha::haha: to the hippo/slug comment!! That is definitely what pregnancy feels like!

Hopie - Good luck at your doctor's appointment and so good that the bleeding has subsided for the moment!!!:hugs:

AFM - still only slight nausea here and there. No vomiting. Constipation easing. still massive and sore breasts. That is really it for me... it still so concerns me the lack of symptoms.:growlmad: 
BUT!! silver lining... exactly 2 weeks till my first appointment and SCANNNN!!!:happydance:


----------



## amantila

Sorry about the MS hopie...hope it settles down enough for you to get some fluids and food in your system! Have you tried sea bands/preggie pops? Some people have been saying that those can help.

I'm feeling the MS pretty strong now too. Couldn't make it through ironing my DH's shirt for him before the nausea overwhelmed me. Hopefully I'll be alright at school today. High school students will know very quickly if their teacher excuses herself to go puke in the bathroom. Ugh. 

Two hour delay today though...had that snow day yesterday too and a personal day on Monday. This has been a great work week so far! Haha.


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry you're so sick Hopie. I would definitely call the doctor- you don't want to get dehydrated.

Preggie pops definitely work for me, and sometimes ginger ale works, but my body doesn't really throw up very easily. I've only done so twice in adulthood and both from food poisoning last year. I just get the nausea without the throwing up part.


----------



## lesondemavie

All the best to the ladies with upcoming scans/appointments, and so sorry to those with bad MS.

My friend asked me to go to Palm Springs for her bday and I just said maybe. I'm so nervous to make plans just to bail bc I feel sick. I guess we'll see. Just 5 weeks tomorrow, so from what I understand hcg is still climbing.

I slept the whole way through the night last night :happydance:! I still woke up at 6 needing to pee, eat, and drink....but that got me a good 9 hours straight.


----------



## MummaMoo

Ahh, only half an hour until I can go home. Things are so quiet because the students only came back yesterday.

Hope everyone's sickness eases soon, I'm getting sick of it already!


----------



## mari35racz36

Hope - I am so sorry you are so sick:( If you can't even keep water down definitely call your doc. You don't want to get dehydrated. Maybe he/she could give you some nausea mess too. I really hope you feel better soon:hugs: On the plus side, it's a very good sign your this sick. Probably means your hcg levels are great:)

I called my doctors office this morning to get my results. My doc has been away mon, tues, wed this week. The nurse looked up my results and said they looked fantastic:) Yay!! I was so happy I forgot to ask exactly what the levels were at! Lol oh well. Just happy to hear all is going well.
I am still pretty nauseous, but managing to keep down food. Luckily I can drink water and not feel sick.


----------



## hopie2015

Thank all you sweet girls so much! Seems like a lot of us are really suffering through ms here. :( I haven't tried preggie pops but should...and sea bands really do sound like they work for a lot. I fell asleep pressing on the wrist acupuncture points last night crying over this awful nausea..and at least I slept for 6 hours! 
Xan- I know what you mean-- I have only ever thrown up from food poisoning too but this pregnancy seems I am every day. :(

Sleep is the only thing that brings relief so far. Waiting to hear back from dr.

A trip to Palm Springs? That sounds soo fab. But I know what you mean by not wanting to cancel due to being sick. Maybe though you are going to be one of the lucky ones who never get ms, and if you do, chances are it won't be all that bad!
Mari- congrats on the fantastic numbers!! That is such great news! I hope ms is mild for you today.

Thanks again, all!


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks for the positivity hopie :). I've had waves of nausea since 3 weeks and my mother walked around with a bucket for all of her pgs, so I'm not too hopeful that I will be a part of that lucky 15%. I seem to be able to keep it at bay as long as I eat every 1-2 hours for now, but it could get worse at that 6-7 week mark. My best friends were that lucky so they think I'm just stressing way too much, and I need to stop bc the baby feels everything I feel. They kept bugging me last night to just commit and oh there's pg pops and all for that. Still a long crowded car ride while nauseated and/or vomiting doesn't sound pleasant. I told them I'm not stressed...whatever it is, it will be worth it...I just can't say for sure for now. Ah the waiting and the unknowns :) drives me nuts sometimes but loving every minute of this first pregnancy of mine! :cloud9:


----------



## mari35racz36

Lesosn - a trip to Palm Springs sounds amazing!! But I understand your worry about being in a packed car and feeling sick. We booked a Orlando trip for mid March. It will be an 18hr drive. I am hoping MS will be gone by then, but it usually doesn't let up for me until about 20 weeks. I hear you on the stressing out. I have to not let as much bother me either. Just make the right decision for you and don't let your friends pressure you. Good luck!!!


----------



## xanzaba

I know this is ridiculous, but my MS today isn't that bad, and that worries me a bit. But yesterday it was really bad, so maybe it's relative. I guess HCG doesn't rise consistently across the days so that's why you get the waves. I've always had relief at 12 weeks, but this time I started ms 2 weeks early. So who knows. My drawers at work are stuffed with trail mix now, I look like a squirrel between the nuts and the puffy cheeks!

We decided to go on a baby moon in March- a cruise to the Carribean. We both need it as work has been crazy :)


----------



## hopie2015

Great idea, I think on not stressing it and not committing yet to the road trip to Palm Springs. Just play it be ear. My gosh- your mom sure had it bad while pg.. So did mine and yes, I hear it can be the same in families. 
Glad you are feeling good and just keep enjoying your first pregnancy day by day!

Xan try not to worry please. I was told once that symptoms come and go and vary each day. Awesome you get to go on a cruise in March- and you'll be feeling really good then!

Well, the doctor left me a voice mail I missed. This isn't good. She said to call me right away concerning my test results. The doctor herself never calls back (it's always been the nurse). I don't have a good feeling and probably will just go on to a loss board later or a board for (hopefully not) whatever sort of problem this is. I don't want an early loss to worry anyone on here.. I am so over 40 and that is why it's very risky for me to have this natural pregnancy. Waiting to hear back again.

Anyway, just wanted to share. I have SUCH great feelings for all of you on here, I really do!!


----------



## mari35racz36

hopie2015 said:


> Great idea, I think on not stressing it and not committing yet to the road trip to Palm Springs. Just play it be ear. My gosh- your mom sure had it bad while pg.. So did mine and yes, I hear it can be the same in families.
> Glad you are feeling good and just keep enjoying your first pregnancy day by day!
> 
> Xan try not to worry please. I was told once that symptoms come and go and vary each day. Awesome you get to go on a cruise in March- and you'll be feeling really good then!
> 
> Well, the doctor left me a voice mail I missed. This isn't good. She said to call me right away concerning my test results. The doctor herself never calls back (it's always been the nurse). I don't have a good feeling and probably will just go on to a loss board later or a board for (hopefully not) whatever sort of problem this is. I don't want an early loss to worry anyone on here.. I am so over 40 and that is why it's very risky for me to have this natural pregnancy. Waiting to hear back again.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share. I have SUCH great feelings for all of you on here, I really do!!

oh hope, I am sorry you are worried. Let's hope it just as simple as her wanting you to do a retest. My doc made me do retest when I was pregnant with my DD. She didn't think my first beta numbers were as high as they should be. But I retested again in 48hrs and all was good. My fingers are crossed for you! Sending positive thoughts:hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

Everything crossed its nothing bad Hopie :hugs:


----------



## AngelWings215

I may be in here. I'm definitely hoping! Won't be able to test for a couple more days but I've got my FX!


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you! You are all so sweet on this board. I just called yet again. Asked for a call back today, not tomorrow. I'm guessing my progesterone is low b/c of my age and it was last time. I am just hoping for nothing horrible. Sounds selfish..but nothing to put my health in danger.
Thanks again, all!!


----------



## mari35racz36

hope - I really hope your doctor calls you back today. Thinking of you and hoping all is ok. It's not selfish, our health comes first!


----------



## amantila

hopie- hope your doctor calls you back today! It's so hard waiting and guessing and worrying what they want to tell you. Let us know what happens!


----------



## lesondemavie

:hugs: Keeping you in my thoughts hopie!


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Hopie :hugs: sending you crazy baby karma


----------



## hopie2015

Aww,,,you guys are the best. Thank you!! After 2 calls back and them telling me she would definitely call..no call! So I'll find out in the morning, I guess. I'm prepared for not good results..especially the progesterone.
Hope everyone is feeling good tonight.. I can't wait to sleep. Thanks again!


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm hoping that if it was bad, they would have called you back asap. Hopefully they just want to write you a prescription for progesterone or have you recheck betas in two days. I will be thinking good thoughts for you!


----------



## lesondemavie

Hopie - I hope you're getting some good sleep tonight. We're all here for you no matter the news in the am.

AFM I didn't feel pg today at all, so I caved tonight and poyas (peed on yet another stick). The IC was beautiful and darker than control now too! I think it's safe to say my hcg is still rising even though I'm feeling better than I did in week 3. I had lunch with my bestie and her 8 month old today. He played peekaboo and babbled up a storm the whole time. Such a cutie! I feel like every week I see him he's doing something new and adorable. We of course talked about my little growing gremlin too. I hit 5 weeks tomorrow! I can't believe it has only been 2 weeks since my BFP. It feels like forever! Hope these next 3 weeks leading up to my first scan just fly by :coffee: _decaf_


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hopie, sending good thoughts that the problem is something simple to put right like low progesterone. Keep us posted!

Leson, sometimes a HPT is exactly what we need to settle the nerves. I had spotting yesterday and took another digi. Seeing that I was on the cusp of 2-3 (the word "Pregnant" flashed for ages while it tried to work out where I was) really settled my nerves.

Congrats to you ladies changing week. We seem to be a real mid-week group!

I'm planning to stick with Team Yellow too. I have with my other kids and I just love the surprise of the delivery room. It's what keeps me going through all that hard work!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hopie, sending you lots of positive vibes. Hopefully if they haven't called you back straight away it's not anything too serious. I'll be thinking of you hun. X


----------



## Mummy1506

lesondemavie said:


> Hopie - I hope you're getting some good sleep tonight. We're all here for you no matter the news in the am.
> 
> AFM I didn't feel pg today at all, so I caved tonight and poyas (peed on yet another stick). The IC was beautiful and darker than control now too! I think it's safe to say my hcg is still rising even though I'm feeling better than I did in week 3. I had lunch with my bestie and her 8 month old today. He played peekaboo and babbled up a storm the whole time. Such a cutie! I feel like every week I see him he's doing something new and adorable. We of course talked about my little growing gremlin too. I hit 5 weeks tomorrow! I can't believe it has only been 2 weeks since my BFP. It feels like forever! Hope these next 3 weeks leading up to my first scan just fly by :coffee: _decaf_

I'm also 5 weeks today! Seems like the longest week ever lol. 

Hopie - keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## LoraLoo

Hopie- Thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. Xx

So- the sex dreams have started &#128563;&#128584; please says it's not just me?! Lol


----------



## MummaMoo

LoraLoo said:


> Hopie- Thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. Xx
> 
> So- the sex dreams have started &#128563;&#128584; please says it's not just me?! Lol

Last night! Not sex, but just getting TOO close with someone at work, and not really caring that we both have other halves and children! Oops! 

Also have had a rugged looking bloke feature in my dreams the last few weeks, but not every night. But when he appears I almost think "oooh, hello again!"


----------



## LoraLoo

Haha! Thankfully mine was with hubby (this time!) 

I'm not even sure how I'm mNaging to dream as I feel like I've been awake all night. I don't sleep well at the best of times though so throw in the added worry aNd it's no surprise really.


----------



## Dragonfly

Had enough of pregnant partner who now has sore nipples and nausea this morning. Who is pregnant here again? sigh.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I've just noticed that the preggo vitamin I'm taking (seven seas trying for a baby) only has half the vitamin d the nhs recommends. I've got 4 months worth of them as the were 3 for 2 a while back. Do you think I should just buy a new one with the full 10? It's annoying as I like these and I have loads! Any recommendations?


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Re: sex dreams. I was just having nightmares until last night when I dreamt I was having sex with Derek Shepherd out of Greys Anatomy. Unfortunately though I killed him in the end, so it probably still falls into the nightmare category ha ha!!! X


----------



## Buffyx

Hopie- I really hope that you get some positive results in the morning.

I've got my doctor appointment and blood test tomorrow. I'm not quite 5 weeks.


----------



## ciz

mrs unicorn said:


> I've just noticed that the preggo vitamin I'm taking (seven seas trying for a baby) only has half the vitamin d the nhs recommends. I've got 4 months worth of them as the were 3 for 2 a while back. Do you think I should just buy a new one with the full 10? It's annoying as I like these and I have loads! Any recommendations?

I take the vitabiotics Pregnacare Liquid. It's about £8 but you get 200ml


----------



## xanzaba

Congrats milestone ladies. 7 weeks for me today.

Those pregnancy dreams are a hoot! My most recent one was the night before last, there had been a huge storm and there was no power anywhere. Food was running low, and I looked at my dog who was really, really skinny. So I started searching around and found a whole lot of dog food and woke up happy. No sex dreams...yet

Half hoping for, half dreading the return of MS today. I've had these periods of vanishing symptoms before, so I should just enjoy the time off.


----------



## MummaMoo

Happy 7 weeks Xanzaba! 

My MS has calmed down today too, a bit achey/crampy today as well.


----------



## mari35racz36

LoraLoo said:


> Hopie- Thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. Xx
> 
> So- the sex dreams have started &#128563;&#128584; please says it's not just me?! Lol

Oh yes, me too!!! Last night I dreamt I was flirting with this guy(no idea who) and completely walked off with him right in front of my hubby.So weird!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I made my first appt yesterday. 3 weeks from tomorrow. I'll get a dating scan too. Anxious & excited. I'm having very vivid dreams too. Tired and thirsty as well. No ms yet, but I'm only 4&2 so I don't expect that for a couple weeks yet.


----------



## mrsmax

LoraLoo said:


> Hopie- Thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. Xx
> 
> So- the sex dreams have started &#128563;&#128584; please says it's not just me?! Lol

Had my first one last night!! I had them with Eva but not my miscarriage so taking that as a good sign. Also digi went to 3+ todau so feeling excited!


----------



## LoraLoo

mrsmax said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Hopie- Thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. Xx
> 
> So- the sex dreams have started &#128563;&#128584; please says it's not just me?! Lol
> 
> Had my first one last night!! I had them with Eva but not my miscarriage so taking that as a good sign. Also digi went to 3+ todau so feeling excited!Click to expand...

Brilliant! I'm wondering when to take another digi. I'm currently 16dpo and got 2-3 on 14dpo.
I read that Hcg needs to be at least 153 to get a 2-3, and last month with the baby we lost it was only 171 at 16dpo so things seem to be going better this time around (fingers crossed)


----------



## MummaMoo

mari35racz36 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Hopie- Thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. Xx
> 
> So- the sex dreams have started &#128563;&#128584; please says it's not just me?! Lol
> 
> Oh yes, me too!!! Last night I dreamt I was flirting with this guy(no idea who) and completely walked off with him right in front of my hubby.So weird!!!Click to expand...

Hehe! I've had ones where I have to choose between another guy and Mr Moo....... and Mr Moo rarely wins!
But when he cheats on me in a dream..... I'm livid! I actually am grumpy with him for the day!


----------



## xanzaba

DH is always a piece of work in my dreams. Arrogant and aloof and just the opposite of how he is in real life (he's a huge sweetie). I tell him it's me balancing him out :)

Oh, and ms is back full force. Yay :sick:


----------



## lesondemavie

So jealous of all these sexy dreams! I just dreamt about going to the movies with my family and being embarrassed that I had two different shoes on...and I'm pretty sure they were my dad's shoes. So weird! Ah well the only reason I remember a dream is that I woke up at 4 am and only half fell back asleep.


----------



## MeganS0326

I had a weird dream last night too! I dreamt I went to a club and this guy came over and was flirting with me and trying to get my number and DH was there and he was being a big baby about it so I got the guys number to tick off DH. So funny, I haven't been to a club in years!!


----------



## Mummy1506

Anyone not got much symptoms going on? I've only got sore nipples & slightly fuller boobs but that's about it even the tiredness has eased off. I do feel much better about this pregnancy but does worry me that not much is going on.


----------



## mari35racz36

Mummy1506 said:


> Anyone not got much symptoms going on? I've only got sore nipples & slightly fuller boobs but that's about it even the tiredness has eased off. I do feel much better about this pregnancy but does worry me that not much is going on.


My nausea was bad for about a week and today it has let up quite a bit. Worries me too when symptoms go away.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi there guys I do you mind if I join your group?? I just got my BFP yesterday with an IC and then a went and bought and frer and CB digi and confirmed it this morning! I'm really anxious and just really hope this baba sticks !! And sending lots and lots of sticky dust to all you lovely ladies!! 

Mummy1506- I'm right there with you nearly exactly the same- slightly sensitive and fuller feeling breasts but nothing else. I didn't really have any symptoms with DS, no sickness , no tiredness nothing so I'm hoping for the same and trying not to wish things like MS onto myself!! lol! But we shall see!!

Hope you are al having a lovely day and I looking forward to chats as we wade our way through these months fingers crossed!! Xxx


----------



## ciz

Mummy1506 said:


> Anyone not got much symptoms going on? I've only got sore nipples & slightly fuller boobs but that's about it even the tiredness has eased off. I do feel much better about this pregnancy but does worry me that not much is going on.

Nothing really going on here. Worrying me too. Sore boobs that's it


----------



## LoraLoo

Welcome twinkle &#128515;


----------



## campn

Ciz- I've super sore (and huge!) boobs! Also exhaustion seems to have hit hard today. I'm always tired cause I'm a mom, but coffee usually helps, this time, nothing is helping!


----------



## Mummy1506

Welcome twinkle! 

Hopefully for us ladies with less symptoms we are just lucky at the moment & should enjoy the days we are feeling ok! Doesn't ever stop you worrying though. 

I have docs on Monday so hoping he may check my levels but it's not routine but would make me feel less anxious.


----------



## dreamer1316

Hello lovely ladies hope I can join you here! I got my bfp yesterday! Very excited but scared too as its before my AF due. Fertility friend is giving me a due date of 26th September - hope I will be a September snuggler!


----------



## hopie2015

Congrats Twinkle and welcome!
I am envious of everyone saying they don't have nausea!
Well, I talked to the doctor. She was so excited..it was so nice to hear her like that! She was convinced we did ivf (because of my age) but I told her nope! Said my beta is 'great'. However, as I feared, my progesterone is 'low'. It sounds too low to me but she said it is just on the low side. She will give me prog. pills though they are not proven to help, but said they can't hurt. Also, they will probably make me sicker.
She said I don't need to suffer with this terrible sickness and suggests she check me into the hospital for 2 days for iv and treatment. UGH! I do not want to go. I just forced myself to eat some pasta and so far I am keeping it down. I just can't seem to drink water still or anything.

So at barely 6 wks I had hcg of 36,000. My oh my maybe it's twins!

She ruled out ectopic when I asked her. Told me only to worry about spotting unless it turns bright red. But I'm far from out of the woods. Though her enthusiasm cheered me up. Progesterone is the issue. Thinking I should get an early scan tomorrow to see if all okay. 

Thanks for listening. This first tri is some roller coaster. I really don't know what to think!!


----------



## amantila

Welcome new ladies! Hope your little beans are sticky sticky! :)

And yayyy!!!! Glad to hear the positive news hopie! Was thinking about you today! 

I am a week and a day from my first appointment! Wish next Friday would just hurry up and get here. I told my little sister yesterday and she was so cute. She was like "Really? For real? You really are?!? Yayyyy!"

This ms is annoying me. Grrr. All I've had to eat is a piece of toast, two clementines, and a bunch of cheeze-its. But I will take the ms if it means I get a healthy baby in September.


----------



## MummaMoo

Welcome Twinkle and Emma! Lots of sticky wishes to you both!

Hopie, pleased to hear that the doctor seems positive, and that you're getting some progesterone pills. Fingers crossed the pasta stays down! Still drinks don't suit me either, but oddly, I find fizzy drinks settle my stomach better!

Was feeling fine this morning, but the nausea has hit this afternoon. Still feeling lazy as hell.


----------



## Buffyx

Hopie - I think that is promising news, and I'm glad they are giving you the progesterone. Positive vibes are being sent your way :flower:

Mummy - I don't have many symptoms either. I'm very tired (but I also have a 4 month old, so..haha) and bouts of nausea here & there. My boobs don't hurt, but my nipples are huge. I'm not yet 5 weeks though. I can't remember when it kicked in last time. I *think* around 6 weeks.


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you so very much everyone!
Mumma- I hear ya with feeling lazy as hell! I lost my job last year and took time off to care for my mom. I am really glad I never got a new job as I am not sure how I would function right now. The only thing that helps the nausea is sleep. I seem to cat nap every 3 hours. This is nuts!

Seems my super high hcg level has caused all the sickness. This past hour I have felt the best all week and held the pasta down.. I am so grateful.

I did research into low progesterone and since my level is only at 7, I am not very hopeful. There is an extremely high mc rate with levels that low..well over 90%. So I will take each day as it comes and what is meant to be, will be. I'm going to pick up the pg tomorrow since I hope to enjoy an evening of low nausea before starting the pills that will make it worse!

For now I keep repeating, 'right now I'm pregnant, until proven otherwise'! :)


----------



## ciz

So I done my final test. I worried myself yesterday because afew mouth ulcers popped up and last mc I had they appeared and lost it days later. 

But this test is a beauty

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/IMG-20160114-WA0000.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/IMG-20160114-WA0000.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]

The test line appeared straight away as soon as it got wet and its much stronger than control line =) feeling good =)


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Ciz- I've super sore (and huge!) boobs! Also exhaustion seems to have hit hard today. I'm always tired cause I'm a mom, but coffee usually helps, this time, nothing is helping!

I was feeling exhausted to the point I was just nodding off without realising lol but I'm feeling just normal tired mummy now lol I wondering if its my pregnacare vits helping me out this time round. It's got alot of vital vits so maybe =) that and I'm drinking endless cups of teas...seems to be a little craving


----------



## ssarahh

ciz said:


> Mummy1506 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone not got much symptoms going on? I've only got sore nipples & slightly fuller boobs but that's about it even the tiredness has eased off. I do feel much better about this pregnancy but does worry me that not much is going on.
> 
> Nothing really going on here. Worrying me too. Sore boobs that's itClick to expand...

Exactly the same. I keep taking ICs as a bit of a comfort to my lack of symptoms x


----------



## littledreamer

Hi Checking in here.. My nausea has switched from morning to evening. When I woke up and had no nasuea I got nervous and tested again. Got 3+ weeks on digi so I felt better. But this week overall I feel less symptoms. I am hoping my body is just adjusting. My A cup is a strong B now so they are still growing ! I think I have grown used to the soreness. I am a bit scatterbrained though.. very forgetful and I tear up at the slightest emotional cheezy tv moment. Very scared waiting for Wednesday evening's Dr. appointment.

The house hunt continues, hoping soon to have found a place so hubby and I can be together. He came up last night and helped me get caught up with housework. Being alone is difficult for both of us. 

7 weeks tomorrow !:happydance:

Hope everyone is well, and welcome to all the new Snugglers!
Donna


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm still testing & stressing to see my 2-3.... My ic's are blazing bfp though.


----------



## littledreamer

LuvallmyH said:


> I'm still testing & stressing to see my 2-3.... My ic's are blazing bfp though.

I think in order to get 3+ weeks you are normally over 5 weeks so don't stress over that.


----------



## LuvallmyH

littledreamer said:


> LuvallmyH said:
> 
> 
> I'm still testing & stressing to see my 2-3.... My ic's are blazing bfp though.
> 
> I think in order to get 3+ weeks you are normally over 5 weeks so don't stress over that.Click to expand...

Still 1-2 @ 17dpo. Admittedly it was weak pee midday :blush: and it went pregnant right away & flashed forever before saying 1-2. 
I got this later with my ic so I'm trying soooo hard not to worry.


----------



## littledreamer

LuvallmyH said:


> I'm still testing & stressing to see my 2-3.... My ic's are blazing bfp though.

xanzaba posted this link ...it has great info on the clearblue weeks estimator 


https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/cdrh_docs/reviews/K112870.pdf


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie, I was worried about you- so glad you're okay! Sorry you have to go to the hospital and that your progesterone is low, but compared to what Dr. Google can scare you into worrying about, sounds okay!

32000 at 6 weeks sounded huge, but there are 3 of us near 30,000 at 6 weeks. Curious, wouldn't it be crazy if it was twins month on the boards?


----------



## lesondemavie

Ugh I'm so tired today. One more client to go! Actually looking forward to an early start and early finish tomorrow. I did an abs blowout this am. I didn't think my bbs were that sore but wow did they hurt when I had to lay on them for some reps/stretches.

Hopie - So happy the doctor was optimistic! One day at time :)


----------



## hopie2015

Les- thank you so much! Yes, one day at a time. We all sure hear you on the tiredness..it is unreal. 

Aww xan..thank you! I now realize she said over 35,000..she also said that was good for 7 weeks over the phone and I had to correct her I am 6 weeks. Realizing I was only 5w6days when I was tested, so that is way out of range. I've stopped dr. google b/c it has frightened me to no end what it could be!
Twins? Ahhh. Honestly, that scares the heck out of me too!

:)))

How are you feeling?


----------



## xanzaba

Feeling okay- had a crazy, frustrating day at work and fortunately I just had manageable MS after lunch. But when I went for lunch I was afraid I was going to need to find a garbage can or toilet. Never had such bad ms or so early.

Utterly exhausted and want to go to bed- is 7pm to early for pregnant ladies to go to bed :blush:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Figured I'd use my last digi tonight so it would stop eating at me. So happy I did! Finally! 17dpo pm. 


Now to try to relax until ms hits!


----------



## Just1more2

Sorry for absence ladies. Welcome new bfps! Been a very busy couple of days. On mobile right now will update page one when I am beast a computer. 
Glad to hear you ladies are doing well. 
Still no symptoms here either but sore and large BBs. Didn't feel pregnant at all today actually. It does worry me. I'm almost 7 weeks and have not had one day where I really struggled with anything. 
Love you all and hope you have happy dreams!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Glad for the great news, Hopie! Hope the progesterone pills do the trick. I'm on supposotories, and it's such a relief to have that help.

Still no morning sickness here. All day, I've felt a bit like I have some gas in my throat/chest that is wanting to come out, but nothing more than that. Curious if I'll get it, or if it's just taking its time. 

Otherwise, sore boobs and fatigue are my main symptoms. When I get home from work, all I want to do is lay down, eat some dinner, then go to bed. These days feel so long. I'm just looking so forward to the weekend and being able to sleep, and then my scan on Monday!


----------



## psychochick

Hi everyone :wave: I just confirmed BFP this morning and am also looking at September DD. I'm thrilled because my best friend and my brother are both virgos and of course I get along with them very well. Although I don't actually know much about zodiacs and the exact DD may be a couple days outside of virgo, I'm still loving the idea of a September baby ;)

I think I already know some of you girls from TTC forums so happy to be joining you again here! :flower:


----------



## hopie2015

Great updates everyone! :)
Just - very sore bbs.that is a symptom..and one they say is strongest to have :) A lot of times symptoms don't start 'til after 7 weeks. Easier said than done, but try not to worry.
Xan- although my last pgs ended in loss, I never had ms start so early - week 5 and so intense. If I remember correctly, you had a very high early hcg level too? My dr told me it is the extremely high level causing all this sickness. 

Thanks Michelle- I might wait til my viability scan in a few days before I take the progesterone.. I probably should just start it to be safe, but I am so afraid of them making me sicker as the doctor said. Probably sounds bad on my part.. I am going to talk it over tomorrow with OH and dr, along with admitting to the hospital to treat this nausea. :( 
My level is at 7, which is very very low. 

Welcome, psychochic-- wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months!!!
(hope I didn't scare you by my extreme nausea -- my intense ms is very rare!)


----------



## Michellebelle

I hope it doesn't have any effect on your nausea! Mine doesn't at all.


----------



## littledreamer

LuvallmyH said:


> Figured I'd use my last digi tonight so it would stop eating at me. So happy I did! Finally! 17dpo pm.
> View attachment 922810
> 
> 
> Now to try to relax until ms hits!

Happy you got your 2-3 !


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> So I done my final test. I worried myself yesterday because afew mouth ulcers popped up and last mc I had they appeared and lost it days later.
> 
> But this test is a beauty
> 
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/IMG-20160114-WA0000.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/IMG-20160114-WA0000.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The test line appeared straight away as soon as it got wet and its much stronger than control line =) feeling good =)


Looks amazing hun! A very sticky baby for sure! :hugs: sorry about your ulcers, I hope they don't hurt.


----------



## lesondemavie

A big welcome to the newbies. If you'd like to add the September Snugglers banner to your signatures, here's how:

To add the banner, right click the image in my signature, and then select "Open Link in New Tab." This will take you to the image hosting site. You'll see "Share This Photo" on the top right of the page. Click the box next to IMG to copy the link, and then paste it into your own signature.

Enjoy!

Hopie - A girl I'm mentoring at work has been in and out of the ER needing IVs from bad MS. She kept trying to push through it, and ended up on bed rest the last month of her first tri. Better to go in early and get some help if it's that bad. Unfortunately, she's well into her second tri and still super sick. She was back at the ER just this week. The good news though...her baby is thriving!

AFM, I think the pg brain is kicking in. I left my wallet at the office, my gas tank is super low, and I need drive an hour tomorrow to get to a client by 6 am. Poor DH is going to fill her up when he gets home later. I'm so grateful, but I feel so bad!


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh and a big welcome to my ttc buddy psycho! Couldn't have made it through the last 4 months without you and the other girls. So incredibly happy for you!


----------



## Desiree1694

I'm 6 weeks 4 days today and I have a sonogram a week from today I'm getting so excited today is also my daughters 8th birthday


----------



## MummaMoo

xanzaba said:


> Curious, wouldn't it be crazy if it was twins month on the boards?

:nope: No thank you!! :haha:


----------



## MummaMoo

Welcome new mummas-to-be! Stick little beans stick!


----------



## MummaMoo

Woke up this morning with a pain on my right side, and for some reason I'm letting this really worry me and I've got ectopic running through my mind. What other symptoms would there be, does anyone know? I'm not keen on looking it up myself.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Emma1316 said:


> Hello lovely ladies hope I can join you here! I got my bfp yesterday! Very excited but scared too as its before my AF due. Fertility friend is giving me a due date of 26th September - hope I will be a September snuggler!

Emma! Hiya love!! So excited to see you here! Congratulations! As you know I had bfps 5 days before af was due and just kept testing until she wasn't, that helped. Try to stay relaxed. X


----------



## mrsmax

Mummamooi have worried about the same thing this pregnancy. It is intense pain usually one side of abdomen and nausea. My pain is kind of side of my ribcage so no idea what that is about :shrug:


----------



## mrsmax

I got my 3+ yesterday at 5+3. Feeling pleased about that!


----------



## MummaMoo

My pain is almost in my hip, kind of, but maybe not quite. I was doubled over at 8 weeks last time just because of muscles moving to make room for baby so it's not as bad as that.


----------



## LoraLoo

Mummamoo hip pain sounds normal.
They were worried my oregnancy last month and told me to watch for severe abdominal pain, shoulder tip pain and severe vomiting x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Welcome to all the new BFPs. September's going to be a great month!

Luv, congrats on the 2-3. I was in the same situation, "Pregnant" flashing for ages before the 1-2 came up. I've been scared to try again.

Hopie, I've never found that progesterone makes MS any worse. It'll definitely increase bloating and sore BBs, but it really doesn't make any difference to MS.

I've become really scatty too, which isn't like me. I've left my purse behind in two different places the past two days.


----------



## LoraLoo

Dr just rang me, he's booked me in for midwife for next week &#128561; feels very real now. Completely forgot to ask about an early scan. Did get another prescription for 5mg folic acid though as im about out.


----------



## LuvallmyH

InVivoVeritas said:


> Welcome to all the new BFPs. September's going to be a great month!
> 
> Luv, congrats on the 2-3. I was in the same situation, "Pregnant" flashing for ages before the 1-2 came up. I've been scared to try again.
> 
> Hopie, I've never found that progesterone makes MS any worse. It'll definitely increase bloating and sore BBs, but it really doesn't make any difference to MS.
> 
> I've become really scatty too, which isn't like me. I've left my purse behind in two different places the past two days.

You must be right on the brink of 2-3!


----------



## xanzaba

I have a challenge for any of the lovely ladies on this board for today. I'm going to enjoy being pregnant and embrace the moment. I will try to push aside concerns, still the worries, and ignore the worst symptoms. This is an attempt to see if mind-over-matter can make being pregnant more enjoyable. At worst, I am at the same point tomorrow I was yesterday. At best I will have a new lease on this pregnancy and another tool in my belt that will help me for the next 7 1/2 months.

Anyone want to take the jump with me?


----------



## LoraLoo

xanzaba said:


> I have a challenge for any of the lovely ladies on this board for today. I'm going to enjoy being pregnant and embrace the moment. I will try to push aside concerns, still the worries, and ignore the worst symptoms. This is an attempt to see if mind-over-matter can make being pregnant more enjoyable. At worst, I am at the same point tomorrow I was yesterday. At best I will have a new lease on this pregnancy and another tool in my belt that will help me for the next 7 1/2 months.
> 
> Anyone want to take the jump with me?

I will certainly try! X


----------



## mari35racz36

Welcome and congrats to all of the new ladies! Wishing you all a H&H 9 months!

Hopie - I am so happy your doctor called & seemed very excited:) Hopefully those pg pills will work. Like you said "you are pregnant until proven otherwise"!! Fingers crossed for your sticky bean:hugs:

Xan- lovely idea:) I will certainly try to embrace each moment of the pregnancy.

Mummamoo- sorry for you hip pain. I usually get severed hip pain later in pregnancy. I tend to have big babies and they always lean to one side. I would say hip pain is normal in pregnancy. I am already experiencing lower back pain. Sorry you are in pain:hugs:

Mrs max - yay for getting 3+ on a digi!!!:happydance:

AFM - I know I will try to thinking more positively about this pregnancy, but woke up with the worse MS yet this morning. Made a cup of tea and slowing trying to sip. Yesterday it had snowed so I shovelled my drive way. It was not a ton of snow, so I just did it. My hubby got so mad when i told him! Lol I honestly feel like I can still do what I normally would do. My neighbour even told me not to shovel. Was I mad for shovelling? I didn't even think it would be an issue.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Luv, I hope so! I did it in the evening at exactly 4 weeks -- I'd had some spotting and I wanted the reassurance.

xanzaba, I'm with you. I have no reason to feel positive after an afternoon of spotting/bleeding, but I'm determined that this pregnancy will go well.

mari, I think it depends on how active you were before and whether yours is a high-risk pregnancy. I wouldn't shovel a drive, but then I miscarry at the drop of a hat. So long as you didn't feel as though you were straining yourself and you didn't get out of breath/overheated then I'd say you're fine.


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Welcome to the new ladies on here!

Still not many symptoms here except crazy dreams and very hormonal. It's funny those of us without symptoms want them and those with symptoms don't want them! I never thought I would want to feel sick!! I remember having nausea with both my boys so I feel a bit worried as to why I haven't got it now. 

I have my 7 week scan at midday tomorrow, it can't come soon enough!


----------



## hopie2015

xan- what a great idea! I was thinking I should become that way too. Okay- even though with the low prog. level I don't have much reason to be optimistic, I am jumping on this band wagon with you. Let's do it! 

Mari- you are a trooper - shoveling snow! How about you don't the rest of the winter, k? :) I jsut did one of my usual workout shows and it took the life out of me..I'm back in bed! I hope the extreme ms is easing up a bit now. I usually love tea but haven't been able to drink it. :(

L- such an adorable banner..thank you! I hope you found your wallet safely at work today. Baby brain does seem to start early.

Inviv- good to know on the progest. and ms.. thank you. Great attitude! As I'm sure your doctor told you, mine said not to worry about spotting (brown or pink) unless it turns bright red. 

Mumm and msmax- can you call your doctor to ask her about the sharp pain? Maybe she will want you to come in, just to make sure. I'm not quite sure of ectopic symptoms. My dr. did tell her to call if I ever have pain, so I would give a call just to be safe.
Mumma- 'no thank you' (to twins) LOLL! ditto

x- the dreams are CRAZY. Omg. beyond bizarre last night during my crazy 12 hours of sleep. I guess we should all just enjoy it.. It's like going to the movies for free every night! 
:)


----------



## Just1more2

New ladies!! You have been added to page one. If you have not given an EDD, let me know what it is when you can so I can take you out of the TBD category!!:hugs::happydance:

Hope - Thank you for the "hope"! I am glad the doctors have good news for you and that the progesterone works to keep that baby sticky!!

Good luck to the ladies with appointments coming up!! it is so exciting!

AFM - 7 weeks tomorrow!!! Bloody nose this morning out of nowhere.:shrug: Same other symptoms as usual. Scan in 2 weeks!! I will be so glad to see what is going on in there!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Xan that's a great idea - I'm totally on board! I'm loving it at the mo, I only have light symptoms, just light nausea in the mornings. I had to go and buy some new bras today, x2 cup sizes bigger!! (although my C cup was snug) I'm loving the changes to my body already even if my boobs do ache! I also ended up buying some baby clothes, couldn't resist. I've been so desparate to buy things since TTC but haven't, I really wanted to try and wait till I was pregnant. They were all so gorgeous I wanted it all, I'm going to have to show some restraint! :wohoo: << me in the baby clothes section! I also have started to have little emotional outbursts. When shopping for bras I thought 'I am actually pregnant, we're gona have a baby soon' and a few tears came. :dohh:


----------



## dreamer1316

mrs unicorn said:


> Emma1316 said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies hope I can join you here! I got my bfp yesterday! Very excited but scared too as its before my AF due. Fertility friend is giving me a due date of 26th September - hope I will be a September snuggler!
> 
> Emma! Hiya love!! So excited to see you here! Congratulations! As you know I had bfps 5 days before af was due and just kept testing until she wasn't, that helped. Try to stay relaxed. XClick to expand...

Hi! Thank you I followed you over lol I am doing the same with keeping on testing - I'm very worried about a cp. my test this morning was lighter but then this evening it's darker again, phew! X


----------



## campn

Today's test at 17 DPO, it's looking like a positive ovulation test now! I'm still a little bit scared, I seriously run to the bathroom to check for AF, but I'm officially late now. 

How are you all feeling!? Has it hit you yet!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MummaMoo

Campn - that is a beautiful test! Feel well and truly reassured with that!

Hope - I *could* call the docs about the pain, but I'm pretty sure they would just tell me it's just ligaments/muscles moving to make room for the upcoming few months. I'm worrying less about it now. Trying to get on board with the positivity!


----------



## xanzaba

I think this mind-over-matter thing might be working! MS has been manageable all day, and I think part of the reason is that when I ask "Is it reasonable to eat lunch at 10:45?", I think "Anything is reasonable if it makes me feel good!". Some of the bloat seems to have gone down too, I'm wearing formal pants and they aren't even snug :) I'm getting stuff done at work. Must be Friday :happydance:


----------



## LoraLoo

Great line campn!

Definitely not sunk in here yet. Don't think it will until we (fingers crossed) see a little heartbeat.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hey ladies, MS is still really strong today. Just been eating little bites every so often. I've been sipping on water throughout the day. Thanks for all the advice on shovelling the snow. I didn't feel out of breath or tired at all. But my lower back is a bit more sore than yesterday. My hubby wants me to leave all the snow shovelling to him now. Lol


----------



## hopie2015

Mari- that is a great husband! :) Glad you're getting in small bites and lots of water. I've been able to keep food down now for 24 hours. All i eat is plain pasta. Water is still tough. 
All of you are doing great with xan's plan. I love it! It is helping me too. I've gotta be honest..I'm not confident in my results next week but I think the positive thinking is helping a lot and I just get to enjoy this pregnancy while I have it. Also like said, it helps with the nausea. I also think of people going through chemo, etc who have such terrible nausea. Putting everything into perspective. And I swear Mari- try the acupressure point on your wrist (google pressure point for nausea). I think it's been working! (supposed to work the same way sea bands do).

Onward and upward!


----------



## psychochick

Thanks leson for introducing me to this group :D Good for you for keeping fit still! I have trouble exercising these days, muscles feel easily sore and tired. But I'm determined to keep fit and do the exercises I used to do. Maybe just make it shorter or lighter but more frequent.

hopie: Thanks. Don't worry, I'm not easily scared ;) My mother supposedly had a really difficult time with me because she already had stomach problems before conceiving and the MS of course made it way worse, but she said that it was weird that on the day after the first trimester was over, the MS COMPLETELY disappeared. Guess I'm a punctual baby :) I really hope your nausea lets up or your doc has a solution for you. Ginger gum and dramamine are my gotos for nausea but not sure if they would help during pregnancy. Maybe I'll get to experiment if the time comes for me.

I haven't read through everyone's post yet, will catch up soon. I'm personally checking underwear and TP like a crazy person since AF is due today or tomorrow and I'm just really afraid I'll have a repeat chemical like last cycle. Guess it'll be like this for a while until I can actually get a scan. :wacko:


----------



## lesondemavie

Psy, I'm still constantly checking TP and underwear now 2 weeks after AF was due. It's still so surreal! :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Same here, every time things down there feel a bit "squidgy", I have to go check!


----------



## mari35racz36

psychochick said:


> Thanks leson for introducing me to this group :D Good for you for keeping fit still! I have trouble exercising these days, muscles feel easily sore and tired. But I'm determined to keep fit and do the exercises I used to do. Maybe just make it shorter or lighter but more frequent.
> 
> hopie: Thanks. Don't worry, I'm not easily scared ;) My mother supposedly had a really difficult time with me because she already had stomach problems before conceiving and the MS of course made it way worse, but she said that it was weird that on the day after the first trimester was over, the MS COMPLETELY disappeared. Guess I'm a punctual baby :) I really hope your nausea lets up or your doc has a solution for you. Ginger gum and dramamine are my gotos for nausea but not sure if they would help during pregnancy. Maybe I'll get to experiment if the time comes for me.
> 
> I haven't read through everyone's post yet, will catch up soon. I'm personally checking underwear and TP like a crazy person since AF is due today or tomorrow and I'm just really afraid I'll have a repeat chemical like last cycle. Guess it'll be like this for a while until I can actually get a scan. :wacko:

Welcome and congratulations!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months:)

I am still checking underwear and TP everytime i go as well. Lol AF was due Dec29!! I just worry a lot.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie- thanks for the tip about accupuncture. I will look it up:) I've never had a day like this before. My nausea is the worst and those fatigue is really bad today. I've already throw up a few times. I would love to just go and curl up I bed!! Hope you are doing ok:)


----------



## hopie2015

ditto exactly, Mari and af was due 12/29! 

So sorry you have ms so bad today too. I just talked to my dr. office again and they are going to admit me to hospital if I want to go tomorrow for 2 days treatment..it has been so bad the past few hours I cant take it anymore and will need iv for dehydration. 
Hoping you feel better this evening!

Wow pc, your mom sure had it rough. This whole experience really makes me in awe of mothers even more, what they go through having their kids.
Wishing you all the luck in the world to you!


----------



## Michellebelle

I've had some really light nausea today, but mostly just the feel like nothing really sounds good to eat. So still no full blown MS yet, which does worry me a little. I'll know for sure at my scan on Monday if there's a healthy baby growing in there.

Just enjoying each day though! I feel much more confident about this pregnancy than I did with either or my MCs. With both of those I knew pretty early that something wasn't right, but so far so good this time!


----------



## Michellebelle

Hopie, I hope you start feeling better soon! Sorry you're feeling so awful. :(


----------



## x__amour

Hey ladies! :D
Joining in! I just got my BFP today! :happydance:

My name is Shannon, I'm 24. Married to my high school sweetheart of 7 years. Two gorgeous kiddos, 5 year old "T" and almost 2 year old "B".

I'm not sure when I am due yet. I got a very faint positive today so if I went based on my period I'd be 5 weeks but I know that can't be right. So guessing about 3 weeks but I'll know for sure in a few weeks for my first OB appointment. I know I'll be due sometime mid September though.

So excited to experience this journey with you all! :hugs:


----------



## campn

Congrats amour! Florida buddy!? Where in FL!?

This thread is so awesome it's so hard to catch up and reply to everyone! I hope you're all doing great, sorry to the ones who have been hit hard with MS, it goes away! 

I'm so tired already and I cramp off and on and it scares me but hopefully it's just my uterus expanding. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## x__amour

campn said:


> Congrats amour! Florida buddy!? Where in FL!?

Naples! You? :D


----------



## campn

x__amour said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Congrats amour! Florida buddy!? Where in FL!?
> 
> Naples! You? :DClick to expand...

Orlando! Should be interesting to be in the 3rd trimester in Florida! With my DS I lived in Chicago and that was bad enough.


----------



## x__amour

campn said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> Congrats amour! Florida buddy!? Where in FL!?
> 
> Naples! You? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Orlando! Should be interesting to be in the 3rd trimester in Florida! With my DS I lived in Chicago and that was bad enough.Click to expand...

Oh nice! We were just up there last month for Disney. 

I totally feel you! My first pregnancy was in Denver and I thought that was miserable. We just moved to Florida when I found out I was pregnant with B and was pregnant August-April. That was awful! :(

Crazy "winter" we've been having though, huh? Glad it's finally getting cooler!


----------



## littledreamer

So much to catch up on...Happy Friday to all !

Xan - I am in for the positive thinking, its been difficult with my age and not having seen the doc yet. 

Mari - no more shoveling - You have a good hubby !

Mumma Moo - hysterical at the word squidgy...what a great description

Hopie - hope you feel better soon

Mrs. Max - Congrats on the 3+

Michellebelle - How exciting your scan is Monday... 

Welcome to Psychochick and X_amour!


----------



## mrsmax

Michellebelle said:


> I've had some really light nausea today, but mostly just the feel like nothing really sounds good to eat. So still no full blown MS yet, which does worry me a little. I'll know for sure at my scan on Monday if there's a healthy baby growing in there.
> 
> Just enjoying each day though! I feel much more confident about this pregnancy than I did with either or my MCs. With both of those I knew pretty early that something wasn't right, but so far so good this time!

:thumbup: I feel the same this time too. More confident about this one than the last when I had a mc. Also have really light MS and dizziness. I had HG with my DD so on one hand want the reassurance of proper MS but I don't want HG again. That was awful!!


----------



## MummaMoo

Congratulations amour! Sticky vibes and a happy & healthy 9 months to you and your bean!

Here I'm keeping up with the enjoying things rather than focusing on the nausea. Pleased to say that the pain I had yesterday has gone though!
So this morning I've made some choc chip cookies, some mince pies (they're not just for Christmas in this house!) and then I've built a den for my little girl to pay in/snack in whilst I research toddler beds. We're planning on moving her over soon so she doesn't feel like we're kicking her out of the cot for the baby. So busy busy!!


----------



## ssarahh

Persuaded DH to get an early scan! Booked it for 6 February ... 3 weeks today! How exciting xx


----------



## Mummy1506

Hope everyone is well! 

Still not much going on for me feel surprisingly well! 

Will also be having an early scan if things progress well. 8th Feb, I would have been due 14th Feb if I haven't of MC so be nice to see a little bean before then.


----------



## Alea

Yikes I have so much to catch up on! This thread moves so quickly.

Welcome to Shannon and to all of our other new ladies.


----------



## lesondemavie

Happy Saturday all! Up at 5 am today...boo! Hopefully I creep back up to at least 6 again soon. I figure I should get my sleep while I still can, right? I'm looking forward to a great weekend with my wonderful DH. He gets cuter about this baby by the day. Yesterday he decided to start calling me his gestating wife. Not sure how I feel about that one. I think he's just super excited since this is our first :yipee:

Not sure why, but I'm feeling super positive today! Plenty of positivity here to share for those who need it. All the best to you lovely mamas! These pgs will be great, I just know it! :hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

Yay to cute dads-to-be!

Mr Moo will say something like "you OK today?" and I'll answer, then he'll say "I wasn't talking to you" and then pat my tummy and ask again.


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Here's my little bean! Measuring 7+1 as i should be and a nice strong heartbeat! There appeared to be two sacs on the scan but one was half the size of the other and was empty so they said it was either another baby that never developed or a haematoma that's nothing to worry about.

I'm so relieved :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Fotor_145295026301529.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mummy1506

Got my 3+ today so feeling a bit better that we are progressing as should be &#128516;. Feeling super positive today also.


----------



## Mummy1506

Fab news Leo xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

ssarahh said:


> Persuaded DH to get an early scan! Booked it for 6 February ... 3 weeks today! How exciting xx

Mine is booked for 6th February too!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Great to see a picture, Leo -- it makes it feel very real all of a sudden!


----------



## MummaMoo

Great scan Leo!


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome amore! Congrats and will add you add soon as I am on my pc!

Awesome scan Leo! So good to see healthy little beans on here! 

Afm - pretty much the same as usual. OH is convinced this bean is a girl because my symptoms are so different than with DS lol!


----------



## Michellebelle

Feeling a little nauseous this morning... I think due to not eating yet. Waiting for DH to make breakfast. Feel slightly dizzy with a headache too.


----------



## DecemberWait

Hi! I'd love to join. I used this site with my daughter in 2013/2014 when I was pregnant with her and had her. I am now pregnant again (just got my BFP yesterday!) and so far the lines are progressing well so fingers crossed this is a sticky bean. My due date is September 25th. Happy to be here! :D


----------



## hopie2015

Congrats xL..that is wonderful!!

L- too funny about DH calling you that! So cute he is soo excited!
I have such great feelings for everyone here, I really do. and welcome newcomers. Busy board!

I am terrible. Best way to explain it is having the worst stomach flu for a week. OH is taking me to the hospital soon. Dr. wants me admitted. At least I will have the ultrasound there to find out what is going on. The super high hcg scares me. I am vomiting even without having water the past 30 hours, so definitely need iv now. 
Thank you for the well wishes! I've never been in the hospital before except for a quick d&c, so not looking forward to spending the weekend. :(


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Hopie, I'm glad you are going to take care of yourself. I guess the worst part will probably be not having much to do, but with your MS, that might be the least of your worries :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

I had very bad morning sickness with my daughter and I found sour candies were by far the best help followed by plain thin potato chips. Lime popsicles too. It subsided at 14 weeks. Hang in there ladies. I kinda hope I have it less this time around but on the other hand I always liked having symptoms even the rough ones because it made me "feel" pregnant in those early days before I was showing.


----------



## xanzaba

Welcome and congrats, Decemberwait! Preggie pops work for me- they are just sour candies. I've had MS with my other two pregnancies, but this time it's pretty full scale, although I've never vomited.


----------



## MummaMoo

DecemberWait, welcome and congratulations! I remember seeing your name around the forum when I was expecting my little girl 2013/14 :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Hopie, I'm glad you're going in and getting the help you need, whatever it takes to keep you and your little bean ticking along! It will all be so worth it! Hope it does the trick and you're feeling better soon :thumbup:


----------



## littledreamer

Hopie, feel better keep us posted !


----------



## suspectpink

Hi xx my baby is due 21st September. .. my 4th &#128522; please can I join too &#128522; xxxxx


----------



## Mummy1506

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Hopie - keep us posted on your progress, hope you're feeling better real soon X


----------



## lesondemavie

Hopie - Sounds like the medical help is much needed. So sorry you're so sick! Hope the fluids and rest do you some good. We're here for you! :hugs:

So I caved and finally took another digital...so thrilled to see this at 5 weeks 2 days and 26 DPO :)



I really think I can stop testing now :cloud9:


----------



## ciz

hopie2015 said:


> Congrats xL..that is wonderful!!
> 
> L- too funny about DH calling you that! So cute he is soo excited!
> I have such great feelings for everyone here, I really do. and welcome newcomers. Busy board!
> 
> I am terrible. Best way to explain it is having the worst stomach flu for a week. OH is taking me to the hospital soon. Dr. wants me admitted. At least I will have the ultrasound there to find out what is going on. The super high hcg scares me. I am vomiting even without having water the past 30 hours, so definitely need iv now.
> Thank you for the well wishes! I've never been in the hospital before except for a quick d&c, so not looking forward to spending the weekend. :(

Ice Lolly's really helped me hun and partially frozen grapes. I was off work for 2 months because I was just constantly being sick water wasn't even staying down at 1 point and my stomach was hurting so much from it all. 
In the end my doctor prescribed me Cyclizine. It's a motion sickness tablet. As soon as I woke up I'd take it and I honestly couldn't believe the difference. I was still feel nauseous and sometimes sick but I was actually able to walk around.


----------



## dreamer1316

Hope you feel much better soon hopie.

Af was due today and normally would wake up with her but no sign! Another positive test this morning too. Its finally sinking in.


----------



## xanzaba

Last night I had really strong food aversions for the first time (7 weeks, 2 days). DH was cooking broccoli au gratin, which I normally love, and I had to go outside to stop from gagging. Then we cooked mushrooms and I couldn't eat them. I normally love mushrooms. Also I'm currently turned off brussel sprouts, spinach- they all seem musty to me.

I am going crazy, however, for vegetables that are fresh and cripsy- asparagus, onions, peppers, tomatoes and fruits. I normally could care less for fruits, especially strawberries. I'd normally rather have veggies any day.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Welcome and congratulations, Decemberwait!

SuspectPink, I'm due 21st as well. It's a very promising date!!

xanzaba, I can't get enough of juicy fresh veggies either, especially lettuce, celery and onions. I don't fancy meat at all -- not an aversion as such, just don't want it. Normally I'm a real carnivore.

Hopie, sounds like hospital is the best place for you. Feel better soon.

Leson, that 3+ is a real milestone. I've been holding off on doing another digi, but I might try at 5 weeks.

Me, I'm nauseous off and on when my stomach is empty. That means that I've been eating constantly all day long. I'm trying to stick to healthy snacks like apples and fresh veggies, but I hope I can get past this stage soon.


----------



## LoraLoo

Morning ladies. Hoping everyone is well and the sickness isnt too bad!

Caved and dos another digi, got this at 4+5 &#128561; so happy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## amantila

My husband travels sometimes for work and he told me last night that he cheated on me last week after getting really drunk because he was stressed. I'm so heartbroken right now I don't even know what to do or what to say or if I can or want to stay with him. I fell in love with him so many years ago because I trusted him. I don't know if I'll ever be able to again. We've only been married for five months. 

I'm sorry to post something so personal. I just have nobody to talk to and my heart is broken and I don't know what to do.


----------



## LoraLoo

Amantilia- im so sorry to hear this, you must be heartbroken! I just can't imagine. The only thing in pleased about is that he has been honest! Do you think you can work things through? So awful for you &#128547; and at a time like this too?


----------



## LoraLoo

ciz said:


> hopie2015 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats xL..that is wonderful!!
> 
> L- too funny about DH calling you that! So cute he is soo excited!
> I have such great feelings for everyone here, I really do. and welcome newcomers. Busy board!
> 
> I am terrible. Best way to explain it is having the worst stomach flu for a week. OH is taking me to the hospital soon. Dr. wants me admitted. At least I will have the ultrasound there to find out what is going on. The super high hcg scares me. I am vomiting even without having water the past 30 hours, so definitely need iv now.
> Thank you for the well wishes! I've never been in the hospital before except for a quick d&c, so not looking forward to spending the weekend. :(
> 
> 
> Ice Lolly's really helped me hun and partially frozen grapes. I was off work for 2 months because I was just constantly being sick water wasn't even staying down at 1 point and my stomach was hurting so much from it all.
> In the end my doctor prescribed me Cyclizine. It's a motion sickness tablet. As soon as I woke up I'd take it and I honestly couldn't believe the difference. I was still feel nauseous and sometimes sick but I was actually able to walk around.Click to expand...

Cyclizine was amazing for me too, went from throwing up all day to maybe 2 or 3 times a week! Fully expecting to get the sickness as bad this time, had it with them all!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Amantila :hugs: What a huge burden to put on you right now, first what he did and then laying it on you. We're here if you need to discuss anything. Marriage and husband issues are definitely part and parcel of pregnancy.


----------



## MummaMoo

Amantilia :hugs: That's just terrible. I could say exactly what I think and what I would do, but it's not my place so will just say we're here for you. The e thing I will say I'd that if he's admitted it, then maybe it shows that he's full of regret, and so things can be salvaged.


----------



## lesondemavie

Aman - How awful! I'm so sorry this is happening :hugs:. My heart aches for you. There are really no words of comfort. It's horrible and that is all. Try just taking it one day at a time? You don't have to make an everlasting decision now. Wake up, trust your heart, and decide what you need for just today. Take whatever space and time you need. Sending so much love and strength your way :hugs:


----------



## campn

Aman- I'm so sorry hun! You're practically still newly weds too so I'm sure that hurts more. People make mistakes and being drunk isn't an excuse but he should probably stop drinking and maybe you both can see a counselor? 

You and baby come first before anyone or anything so remember that, take care of yourself first, that's the priority now. Thinking of you and your bean!


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome new ladies! I will add you to page 1.

Amantila- there is nothing anyone can say right now that well make you stop hurting. A horrible thing has happened. I do agree with the previous posts that of he admitted it he may be hoping to work through this with you. Counseling would be well worth it if you can make it happen. :hugs: I am so sorry that you are going through this at a time that should be full of joy between the two of you.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hey ladies, how was your weekend? We went out to celebrate my FILs birthday, said I was doing dry January but not sure how long we'll manage to fool everyone. And we also bought a new car! Safe to say I'm exhausted, just had a 2 hour nap!

Suspectpink snap on the due date!

Aman I really feel for you honey. What an awful thing to put you through, and at this time too. Like, someone else said I wouldn't want to advise you as we are all different. All I would say is take it one day at a time and do what is best for you first. Xx


----------



## mari35racz36

amantila said:


> My husband travels sometimes for work and he told me last night that he cheated on me last week after getting really drunk because he was stressed. I'm so heartbroken right now I don't even know what to do or what to say or if I can or want to stay with him. I fell in love with him so many years ago because I trusted him. I don't know if I'll ever be able to again. We've only been married for five months.
> 
> I'm sorry to post something so personal. I just have nobody to talk to and my heart is broken and I don't know what to do.

Omg, I am so sorry you have to go through this right now. We are all here for you:hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Amantila, you poor thing! Early pregnancy is hard enough without having this to deal with too. :hugs:

Now is the time to put yourself and your baby first. Your decision will come to you in the fullness of time, when the worst of the shock and pain has worn off. In the meantime be good to yourself.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a couple days. Been feeling really sick and so fatigued. I feel like a zombie right now. I hope it pass soon. I will catch up on all the post soon:)

Hopie- glad you went to the hospital. Sounds like it was much need. Keep us posted!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mrs unicorn- cold and snowy and slightly sickly but good! 

Are you planning on announcing at 12 weeks? You'd only really have feb to get through if so &#128515;


----------



## xanzaba

Looks like I've picked up a cold and am craving chicken soup all the time. On the plus side, no nausea and no extreme hunger. I'll take it!


----------



## psychochick

Let me attempt to catch up with everybody.

leson: Lovely test! I have a clearblue digital but it's one of those that does not say the # of weeks. Oh well I've just been using FRER to track progression and so far so good. Also I wake up absurdly early these days too! I go to sleep early because I'd feel tired soon after dinner and then wake up before DH and feel really hungry. :wacko:

emma: I'm in the same shoes as you. At first I was just ecstatic to see two lines but slowly over the days everything else is slowly kicking in. Feels like I felt super lucky at first like I'd just won the lottery, but then now I'm realizing what this really means.

xanzaba: your food cravings sound great! I'd like to eat some crispy veggies and chicken soups.

invivo: I'm only 4 weeks and I'm also having a hard time when I'm hungry. Not yet nauseous but I can't stop thinking about eating pretty much anything. I usually have great impulse control but it's becoming hard.

loraloo: great test!

aman: Really sorry to hear about your DH. I strongly recommend counselor for either just yourself or both of you. And feel free to tell us how you feel here. I have helped friends through difficult situations such as this and it's definitely a really long process. I myself have been through some really tough times romantically not really due to cheating but also repeated loss of trust and it's not easy to recover. I can't imagine dealing with it while pregnant either.

I really don't know if this will help, but it helped my friend who was struggling to understand infidelity: https://www.ted.com/talks/esther_pe...alk_for_anyone_who_has_ever_loved?language=en it may be too soon to watch it but when you're ready, it may help with the confusion and hurt brought upon by infidelity.


----------



## amantila

Thank you all for your support and kind words. I'm so grateful to have you all to lean on. It has been a difficult day. 

Husband is distraught and wants to go to AA and counseling. He never drank while we dated or were engaged. Right before we got married he took a new job and got promoted within 3 months and it has taken a huge toll on his emotional well being because it is a high stress job. He began looking to unhealthy means to deal with stress and began drinking more and more over the past few months. Didn't know how bad things had gotten. 

Just so upset that this happened. How can you go from being so joyful and excited about the future to whatever it is that I'm feeling now?

To top it off, MS (or stress/being upset) has had me sick and throwing up a bunch today. First time I've thrown up so far in this pregnancy. Glad I have tomorrow off of work.


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: hi ladies just caught up with everyone but too shattered to reply today as just had DDs 3rd bday party and I'm nauseous and exhausted :sleep:

Just want to quick congratulations to those who progressed with CB - it feels great when they giveca result you want. I guess that's why we all do them even though they are scary...

Aman :hugs: I love the advice the ladies have already given you, but juyst want to agree that the honesty straight away is a silver lining in a very black cloud x


----------



## x__amour

So sorry, amantila. :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well and feeling as well as can be.


----------



## mrs unicorn

LoraLoo said:


> Mrs unicorn- cold and snowy and slightly sickly but good!
> 
> Are you planning on announcing at 12 weeks? You'd only really have feb to get through if so &#128515;

Ah yes, cold and snowy too loraloo! I'm just across from you, on the other coast / Newcastle area. Yes, we're planning on telling everyone after the dating scan, I want to be able to show them the picture. So yes, hopefully we'll manage to keep it secret!


----------



## MummaMoo

Amantilia, hopefully he might be able to take a step back from his higher position to take the pressure off?
Stay strong :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Amantila, sorry that you're going through this. Relax and take your time deciding what to do. It's great he was honest right away, but still not fun to have to deal with this. :hugs:

Over here, haven't felt great this weekend. Spent a lot of time laying around and haven't gotten out of PJs today. Feeling tired, cramps here and there, and touches of nausea, especially when my stomach is more empty. Not looking forward to work tomorrow, but hoping for some reassurance at my scan.


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all- have to catch up on posts -- our board moves fast! I want to thank you all so much for the positive thoughts and all the well wishes. You all are soo sweet!
After 6 hours at ER they did an ultrasound. We thought it was going same way at first since there was long silence. So then I asked- can you see anything? She said yes-- measuring at 6 wks 4 days, right on time! Then I asked if there was a heartbeat and she said yes- a good rate!! We were SHOCKED. Dr. then told me no twins and not a molar- both I was paranoid of b/c ER told me my hcg was a crazy high 95,000 at only 6 weeks. That is off the charts!! And why I'm feeling so sick.
IV's helped and unfortunately had to have iv of nausea drug and I need to continue on it. I didn't want to use drugs ever during pregnancy but really have no choice if this is hg.

I've been in bed all day and still sick after taking the pill but it does take the constant vomiting away. 
I believe this extreme ms is VERY rare, so dont want to scare anybody. 

So I am very early and at my age m/c rate is very high. But for now all is okay and no matter what happens, I am so glad OH and I had the amazingly happy ultrasound experience after bad ultrasounds in the past.
Thank you again. Hope to feel better and can catch up on posts tmrw. 
:)


----------



## Michellebelle

Hopie, glad everything went so well. I hope you'll get the relief you need soon! And so exciting to hear the heartbeat. That must be a huge comfort.


----------



## campn

Any one else terrified of the weight gain? This is my second and I haven't even lost all the baby weight from my first and I'm heavier this time. I doubt I will be taking many bump pictures and posting them on Facebook this time! Ugh! 

It doesn't help that I've been craving carbs these first few weeks. Baby is priority though so weight will just have to wait, but I'm already dreading how I'm going to look.


----------



## lesondemavie

Camp: I'm also terrified of gaining weight! My mother was skinnier than me before kids. She had 4 of us and never lost the weight. She is now over 200 lbs, and it really affects her health. I was eating at a deficit before, and I was just 1-2lbs away from my goal. I'm still tracking calories, but I upped my target a bit. Definitely want to make sure the baby gets what it needs! I'm hoping I can stay healthy, put on just the right amount, and then work hard to lose it after.


----------



## MummaMoo

Campn, I didn't lose all of my baby weight last time either, and the 1st tri bloat I'm experiencing this time is depressing. Once I've got a baby bump, I won't mind so much, and once the nausea goes, I'll be making an effort to eat better and be more active. Plus I hope to breastfeed again, and hopefully for longer this time - that really helped.

Hope - glad the meds are helping, just think, you're in the same rare group as Kate Middleton who experienced the bad hg! (Which probably does NOTHING to make you feel any better at the moment!) 
A couple of my mommy friends also had to be hospitalised with it, and they've got beautiful babies now. I keep everything crossed that it tails off in 2nd tri. Lovely to hear about the scan!


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- so glad you had such an amazing experience and are feeling a bit better. They do say that once you see the heartbeat the odds of miscarriage go way down. That helped me get some peace and I hope it's helps you too!

I'm not too concerned about gaining weight, but I'm trying to be healthy since I moved somewhere everyone drives. I hate the sedentary lifestyle, but try to take my dog for long walks in the neighborhood, walk a lot at work, and hope to start prenatal yoga as soon as this cold goes. My sister was always worried about her weight and had a goal of getting back into a bikini after 3 months after her pregnancy, and has been disappointed ever since. So I'm trying to temper my expectations. Everything in moderation. The most important thing is that the baby is getting what he needs.

The cold picked up steam a bit, but at least I'm not running a fever. Being sick in pregnancy is the worst! I remember last time having an important meeting very early in pregnancy (I hadn't told anyone) that I could not skip. My nose kept running, I was coughing all the time, and everyone was looking at me like "Why doesn't she just take some cold medicine already!" Well, now I manage a whole lot of people and can't stay home. Hopefully I'll feel better after the holiday.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hopie- so glad that everything looks ok. Hopefully that will give you some peace of mind as I imagine worrying about those things whilst trying to deal with extreme ms is awful. I hope you start to get some relief from it soon.

I'm not really concerned with how much weight I'll put on either. I talked last week about being heavier than I want to be now but I'm still a size 8 with a healthy BMI, so it's not really a concern (although my jeans are tight with the bloating now) I'm just going to try and have a healthy diet as much as I can, baby is priority, I can deal with my ass (whatever the size) after their arrival....at some point!


----------



## sailorsgirl

I'm trying not to focus on weight gain. I have had three unsuccessful pregnancies in 2.5 years plus this one so the impact of that hasn't been great on my body, I struggled to lose weight after my last loss so I am already heavier that I am comfortable with but I am going to try not to look at my weight and just concentrate on eating well and having treats in moderation. Xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Weight gain doesn't bother me either, although I'm doing slimmibg world to make sure I'm a healthy bmi to give babe the best possible chance.
All I care about is getting him/here safely- I can worry about weight after wards. 

Anyone suffering rlp already? Not sure if it's because ive had so many babies in pregnancies, or the fact that ive had them in quick succession lately.


----------



## xanzaba

Put me on the sex dreams list! In my dream, DH and I were somewhere where you could rent a tiny room that was barely private. Well, I was all over him, but he kept ordering more fried chicken. Finally, I just said, "DH, I want to have sex!". DH tried to talk me down, saying he wanted to wait until the next ultrasound, ask the doctor, make sure it was okay. I was so frustrated, but I knew he was right.

Well, woke up with this cold raging, bloated from eating chicken soup all day and the last thing I wanted was sex. Pregnancy is so weird!


----------



## LoraLoo

xanzaba said:


> Put me on the sex dreams list! In my dream, DH and I were somewhere where you could rent a tiny room that was barely private. Well, I was all over him, but he kept ordering more fried chicken. Finally, I just said, "DH, I want to have sex!". DH tried to talk me down, saying he wanted to wait until the next ultrasound, ask the doctor, make sure it was okay. I was so frustrated, but I knew he was right.
> 
> Well, woke up with this cold raging, bloated from eating chicken soup all day and the last thing I wanted was sex. Pregnancy is so weird!

Haha &#128584; too funny.

I'm just not sleeping at all last few nights. Ive always been a terribly sleeper, but been even worse since I'm pregnant.

Could quite happily go to bed for a few hours. &#128564;


----------



## gina236

Hi ladies. I wasn't going to join this thread until I was a little more confident that this little one was here to stay but I want to enjoy every minute I have with him/her so trying not to dwell on the fact so many things point toward bad outcome. Some of you are on other threads I am on so know what's going on but for those of you that dont..

I was sure I was pregnant right after conception this month, I have very strong gut instincts. Took a test at 14 dpo and got a super super faint line. Started bleeding at 15 dpo, figured CP. Well bleeding lasted 2 days and never got heavy and no cramps or clots. Thought it was weird but wouldn't be the first weird AF I've had. So I figured I was onto cycle 10..

Planned to go drinking Saturday night but something was telling me not to. So fmu I took a frer and to my surprise a light second line showed up! It was light but 100% there. Tried to go see a doctor but no one was open that would see me with no notice. So I went home. My temp has been really down so I started taking some progesterone cream I had on hand just for peace of mind. Temp just went up again a little today so I am hoping and praying this bean sticks but I am a realistic person and know there is a good chance it wont. So I have decided to just enjoy being pregnant TODAY and try not to worry about tomorrow. 

So that's my big rambling story. I am 5+1 today due September 18th (which is my late grandma's birthday!) Hope you don't mind me joining for as long as I can <3


----------



## DecemberWait

Gina - welcome! I hope your little bean sticks :hugs:

I am also terrified of weight gain - but tbh with my daughter I went NUTS eating really crappy food - loads of ice cream was the worst of it - I thought "I'm pregnant, who cares??" well this time I definitely plan to be way more mindful of what I eat and to continue to work out (lightly, of course). My goal is to gain 5lbs of fat maximum. Last time I gained 15lbs of fat. I haven't gotten a single pound off and I think I have gained some. I really can't afford to blow up this time. If it happens, it happens...but I am going to be way more careful this time.

I am 4+1 today and I am starting to feel more optimistic. I am way behind a lot of you, I am still taking tests and waiting for bloodwork to be taken tomorrow, these early days are the hardest.


----------



## DecemberWait

Here is my progression so far- 12 to 15dpo :) I am 15dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







cautiouslyopt.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LoraLoo

Great progression!


----------



## amantila

I feel worried about weight gain and guilty because I feel like I'm not eating healthy enough. I'm really trying, but the morning sickness is making it so hard to make well rounded choices. I'm going to go grocery shopping today and try to find some healthy things that I'll be willing to eat.


----------



## x__amour

Would you please remove me from the list?

Unfortunately I have experienced false positive pregnancy tests. This morning I took my 3rd test of a Target store brand and received an invalid result so I looked it up and almost every review says the brand gave them false positives or invalid results so I exchanged them this morning for a FRER and it's a BFN.

I'm upset but not giving up hope. I am feeling very good about being pregnant but I'm not sure when I'll get my BFP just yet. Maybe I'll be back to this group or maybe it'll end up being the October one whenever I get my BFP.

Thanks you guys. Best of luck to you all. :hugs:


----------



## lesondemavie

Gina love :hugs: so glad to see your positivity. Whatever the outcome I'm always here hoping for the best for you!

Hopie - I'm just absolutely thrilled to see your good news. Hope the meds help and you feel better soon!

amour - I'm so sorry you're going through this! How frustrating and confusing! I hope those who know are understanding and supportive when they hear the news. Please know that it is ok to grieve. Even if it never really was, it was real to you and your family while that line still showed. Lots of love and all the best to you :hugs:

Psy - Wish I could send you my extra digital since I won't need it. Also I've been going through the exact same routine. Asleep early, and up before DH needing to pee and eat. One morning I was really hungry but also really nauseated and nothing sounded good. I just curled up next to him and cried. Now I keep saltines by the bed and DH gets up with me and makes me breakfast. I could get used to this :thumbup:


----------



## bakedbean

Armour - I'm so sorry, how awful for you. I hope you get your bfp soon :hugs:

Does anyone have any tips for morning sickness? I am really struggling and am just being pathetic, laying on the sofa all day. I've got ginger biscuits, have sips of water, lollipops and a hot water bottle but nothing helps and i feel terrible all day. I've just ordered some pressure bands, so i'm hoping they help. I want to enjoy this but am feeling crap, emotional and alone :haha:


----------



## gina236

My friend who suffered really bad ms said the pressure bands work wonders! I have also heard eat every 15 mins to half hour or so. Like a few crackers all the time. My mom said she went through a whole strip of Ritz crackers every day to keep the morning sickness away. Hope something helps


----------



## amantila

I have the pressure bands and they have definitely been helping. I still feel starving all of the time. I think the eating small amounts often helps.


----------



## bakedbean

Thanks ladies :) Hopefully the pressure bands will work for me too. And I can stomach crackers, so will try that too


----------



## LoraLoo

Amour im sorry to hear that x


----------



## psychochick

x_amour: so sorry to hear about the false positives! Those should be banned. But just in case you didn't know, you can just unsubscribe from the list by going to "User CP" and clicking unsubscribe. If you had notifications set for the thread you can also unselect it I think.

decemberwait: Hey I'm 4+1 too! But I'm actually 17DPO now. It's so weird how people count the weeks. Great progression. I've also posted mine. I am happy with it and think I'll do a couple more and stop before I spend all my money on FRERs.



Welcome Gina! 5+1 isn't too early at all to start enjoying the pregnancy :flower: I had a chemical last cycle too so I also know anything could happen but this is the farthest I've ever gone so I'm gonna enjoy it hehe.

hopie: Yay it's great that they can already see a heartbeat at 6 weeks! Everyone's telling me nothing until 7-8 weeks. Now I want to get a scan at 6 weeks. But glad to see everything's normal in there.

leson: That's sweet :hugs: but it's ok; in fact, I also don't know what to do with the rest of my digitals at least for now. Yeah hunger + nausea is the worst. Like body, what do you want!! I'm trying to stock up on healthy snacks right now but maybe I should enjoy this before nausea hits.

I found out last night that a close friend is 8 weeks pregnant! I told her that I'm 4 weeks and we were hugging and laughing. Hopefully it works out for both of us and then we can trade notes. And then another friend told me she's planning on trying in 2 years and that she expects to get pregnant right away. And I was like no................ I'm going to talk with her some more about this later but going into TTC with that expectation is the worst thing ever.


----------



## x__amour

psychochick said:


> x_amour: so sorry to hear about the false positives! Those should be banned. But just in case you didn't know, you can just unsubscribe from the list by going to "User CP" and clicking unsubscribe. If you had notifications set for the thread you can also unselect it I think.

They really should. I did, thank you. I mean from the "list" on the front page.

Thank you all for your kind words! A very happy and healthy 9 months to you all. :hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

x_amour - so sorry about the false negatives, how frustrating and disappointing! Hoping you get your bfp soon!! :dust:


----------



## dreamer1316

Hopie - glad you are feeling a little better and tests were all looking good at the hospital! 

Xamour - so sorry about you false positives hope you get your bfp very soon x

Psychochick your progression looks great! Nice that you have a friend to share it with too. Im too scared to tell anyone!

Gina and december wait- i am 4+2 so similar feelings to you - the tests are scary! Keep expecting it to go away 

Afm i got a 2-3weeks pregnant on the clearblue digital - is that right for 4+2 or 14dpo? dont know anything about hcg levels!


----------



## LoraLoo

Emma1316 said:


> Hopie - glad you are feeling a little better and tests were all looking good at the hospital!
> 
> Xamour - so sorry about you false positives hope you get your bfp very soon x
> 
> Psychochick your progression looks great! Nice that you have a friend to share it with too. Im too scared to tell anyone!
> 
> Gina and december wait- i am 4+2 so similar feelings to you - the tests are scary! Keep expecting it to go away
> 
> Afm i got a 2-3weeks pregnant on the clearblue digital - is that right for 4+2 or 14dpo? dont know anything about hcg levels!

I got a 2-3 at 14dpo and 3+ at 19dpo c


----------



## Mummy1506

Hopie - glad to hear things are going well! 

Xamour - sorry to hear about false positives, hope your BFP is right round the corner. 

Good progression lines on the tests ladies.

Afm- had first doc appointment today they don't like to offer much in the uk regards to bloods etc but has said he'll check my level but couldn't get until Thursday & then will need to wait for results until next week. Midwife booking appointment made for 5th Feb by LMP I'll be 10 weeks but 8 by my calculation from ovulation.


----------



## mari35racz36

amantila said:


> I feel worried about weight gain and guilty because I feel like I'm not eating healthy enough. I'm really trying, but the morning sickness is making it so hard to make well rounded choices. I'm going to go grocery shopping today and try to find some healthy things that I'll be willing to eat.

I worry about the weight gain too. I hadn't lost all the baby weight from last time yet. Morning sickness makes it so. I went shopping today and did pretty well. But we'll see if I can't actually keep any of it down.


----------



## mari35racz36

Amour - so sorry that you got a false positive. Hang in there, your BFP will come soon:hugs:


----------



## mari35racz36

Great progression lines ladies!!!

I am doing a little bit bett today, but still struggling with morning sickness. I ve got extreme fatigue as well. I actually took a nap yesterday. Lol It got a prenatal appt on Thurs and excited for that:)


----------



## mari35racz36

I've been meaning to go out and buy pressure bands. I and constantly hungry but constantly sick. I haven't takenthe nausea meds my doc prescribed at they make me feel so tired. I already feel tired enough!!! Lol


----------



## mari35racz36

Hope - i am happy to hear everything is going well:) You saw the heart beat! Yay!! Glad you got some IV fluids. So sorry you we suffering so much. Some ladies morning sickness can be really bad. I hope it starts to let up for you soon:hugs:


----------



## campn

Psy- Beautiful lines, I love seeing them get darker and darker, definitely a good sign. 

Amour- I'm so sorry hun! That's davestating and it's completely normal to grieve it. Hopefully it's a sign that your BFP is very very close!

Gina- I hope that bean sticks tight for you

About the MS, the wrist bands definitely help, also eating every so often a snack helped me so much with my son, I also took this children's anti-nausea syrup and it worked for me. Don't let yourself go hungry is my #1 tip!


----------



## DecemberWait

Pressure bands made me MORE nauseous with my daughter. I felt a twinge of nausea today and was like oh my oh here we go lol but it subsided a bit now...I actually love pregnancy symptoms as much as they can suck because it really reassures me that my body is growing that little person. 

Sorry for the false positives amour, I hope you get your BFP soon <3

So nice to see so many due date buddies! Last time around I was at the very beginning of my due date month group, now I am at the end, it is a different experience being earlier on than everyone else haha. 

Going for bloodwork and confirmation today. I can't wait to hear what my progesterone is. I had low-ish progesterone with my daughter and was supplemented until 14 weeks so hopefully if I need it I will get it ASAP.


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all - I want to thank you so very much for all the kind messages.. i really appreciate it! Yes, like OH said - I'm like Princess Kate.. Just what I have always wanted to have in common with her. ha!

Glad everyone is doing well but see some really struggling with the ms. I wish I had suggestions that help. Mari- your's seems maybe a bit better today? I can't get out of bed and unfortunately the Zofran isnt working. I cant help but think how only meds in my system and no food for so long affects the baby. And I can only keep a few sips of water down a day. Just never knew how awful this could be.

Amant- I read what happened and I am very sorry. That is such a shock and will take a while to sink in and come to terms with it. It is 100% wrong of course, but the fact that he did tell you means he feels guilty about it. When things cannot work out is when the guy keeps cheating a secret. Sounds like stress of his job has really gotten the best of him and glad he is seeking counseling. Definitely couples counseling can help you both right now and ease the stress of this a bit for you during early pregnancy. I hope all the best for you. Take extra good care of yourself right now -- make YOU (and baby) NUMBER 1 and that's all from here on.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hello. I went for my scan today and it didn't go exactly as planned. The doctor had a hard time finding a baby, and he measured the closest thing that looked like one, which did measure on time. But he couldn't find a heartbeat (and there should be one by now) and also there was a bunch of extra tissue at the bottom of the ultrasound. It was weird, it looked like it was floating there. I googled molar pregnancy, but it didn't look like that. 

I go back on Thursday morning for a rescan and to see if things look any differently, but the plans are right now to do a D&C on Friday. i'm devastated. 3 miscarriages in a row with no explanation why this is happening (I've had a lot of tests to see and all came back normal). 

I'm trying to hold out hope for Thursday, but we will see.


----------



## mari35racz36

michellebelle - I am so sorry your scan did go as well as you hoped. Fingers crossed your rescan will go well on Thurs. Sometimes before 7 weeks it can still be hard to see much. Sending positive vibes your way:) 

Hope - how awful:( I find the nausea meds do not help that much. I've never taken Zofran, but I have had Diclectin. Are you able to sip on any kind of a electrolyte drink? I really hope the worst will be over for you soon. Nausea is so so today, still pretty strong, but I am able to eat in small amounts.

Campn - you are so right about not letting yourself go hungry. When I don't eat at all the nausea is at it worst. Sipping on chamomile tea seems to help a bit.

decemberwait - good luck with the blood work. So nerve wracking having to wait for the doc to call!!


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Michellebelle. Sounds like it could have just been a bad (low quality) ultrasound if he had trouble finding it, but it measured on time. I'm keeping my hopes up until Thursday.


----------



## Linzalora

Hello, ladies! I've been stalking for a while, but I've been afraid to put anything here due to a total irrational fear that if I said "out loud" that I'm pregnant, it might slip away. My husband assures me that's crazy talk, and as several of the ladies on this board have pointed out, I'm pregnant _now_, and I'm going to enjoy it _now_. :thumbup:

I live in Malaysia, on the other side of the planet from my husband, right now because of job things. We were together for Christmas break... and surprise! #1 is due September 16. :happydance:

Praying for happy and healthy pregnancies for all of us. :cloud9: Thanks for having me.


----------



## campn

Michelle- I agree with the ladies, it's still really soon, with my DS I got my scan at almost 9 weeks and we could barely find and see the baby. I would give it some time. At least have them do betas?


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks for the good thoughts ladies, and I don't mean to bring down the mood of the thread. Everyone should remain happy! Even if it doesn't work out for me this time, I'm not giving up.

Campn, thanks! I actually will do another beta check on Thursday too. Though if it is molar, I think it will continue to increase fine, just like it has been. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it was just a really weird ultrasound and that Thursday's will show a clear baby with a heartbeat.


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh Michelle I'm so sorry! I will keep you and your family in my thoughts all week :hugs:. Keeping up hope that it was just early and Thursday brings good news.

Psy - That line progression is beautiful! So exciting!


----------



## MummaMoo

Michelle :hugs: hope it was just a poor scan and everything will be found ticking away nicely in there on Thursday! Everything crossed XXX

Hopie, I'm sure baby will be OK getting what it needs from you even though you've got an empty stomach, we've always got plenty of supplies for them - but hopefully your stomach will allow you some nibbles of something soon and yeah, good idea about the sports drinks, some sips of them too.

I wasn't in a monthly group last time, I just had a circle of friends on this forum from TTC. I was the first to get a bfp the first time, and now I'm the last! I feel left behind!
Sickness was worse for me yesterday, first time I've thrown up multiple times, and I generally felt achey and horrible, but today is a new day and only one day away from 8 weeks! :happydance:
No appointment yet for my booking in with the Midwife (I always go to call them a widmife!:haha:) I'm stating to get a little impatient now! 
I want to pee in a pot and get my bloods taken, damned it! :brat:

What happens if when I'm scanned, my date is moved forward and I end up jumping into August? Can I be an honorary September Snuggler? - although if this baby is like Sophie, they'll probably turn up very late for the party!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Michelle - so sorry to hear that. Hopefully your next scan will be better and reassure you that all is well.

Mummamoo - I was wondering that too. When you go for the dating scan how 'out' are we normally. Would it be a few days or a couple of weeks? I don't want it to change. I have a billion apps that I love to see the development each day, it would mess that up (I'm a bit of a neat freak) but yes, I think we'd all like to keep you here as an honorary Sept snuggler if your date moves.


----------



## MummaMoo

With Sophie, going by LMP she was due 20th Jan, the sonographer moved it to 15th, then she actually arrived on the 28th! It bugged me that it got moved, because of it messing up the tickers and stuff, but really should have been happier because I was that bit closer to meeting her, which in the end didn't happen either!! Ha!


----------



## xanzaba

Linzalora- welcome and congrats! I also stalked the thread for a while before I had the courage to join. You must have had a nice visit with your husband :winkwink:


----------



## mrs unicorn

oh well, I guess the date is only an estimate anyway. How come you haven't got an appointment with the midwife yet? Do they not book you in in advance? I have agggggessssss to wait for mine, 25th Feb! I'll be 10w+1 then. 

Also, a question for the UK ladies, are any of you having/have had the flu vaccine? No one has mentioned it to me but I know preggo ladies are supposed to have it.


----------



## Momof3fosho

Good morning all, hope you're having a healthy and happy pregnancy this far. I'm doing ok but really nervous as this will be our rainbow baby. So I went to the doctor yesterday for our confirmation appt and all looked well. However, because of my severe worry and my last miscarriage the doctor had me give blood to test my progesterone levels. Has a supplement worked for any of you? Anybody else using one now? Let me know and hopefully all is well.


----------



## ciz

Yes hun I'll be opting for my flu vaccine. I had it when I was preg with my daughter no issues from what I can remember. I have my booking in this Friday. Think it's different times for different areas


----------



## MummaMoo

mrs unicorn said:


> oh well, I guess the date is only an estimate anyway. How come you haven't got an appointment with the midwife yet? Do they not book you in in advance? I have agggggessssss to wait for mine, 25th Feb! I'll be 10w+1 then.
> 
> Also, a question for the UK ladies, are any of you having/have had the flu vaccine? No one has mentioned it to me but I know preggo ladies are supposed to have it.

I only went to see the doctor last Wednesday, they then refer me for booking in with Midwife. I waited a while to see doctor this time because last time I made an appointment within a week of my bfp and then had a chemical, so my own inaction has delayed things. Hopefully I won't have to wait too long.
As for the flu vaccine, do they offer it all year round? I have a flu jab anyway with work, they offer it to all staff for free.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I think they offer the flu jab sept- Feb so we're near the end of the flu season now. I'm all for vaccines etc but it feels a bit weird doing it so early on in pregnancy. Plus as we're almost out of the season I'm wondering whether to have it or not.

On a lighter note, I have my first food aversion :happydance: not sure why it's made me so happy but it has! Cucumber is now absolutely revolting! I actually text DH to see if his was ok incase it was an 'off' one! Turns out it's just me. Funny, as I ate a load on Saturday and it was great.


----------



## xanzaba

The bump begins- 7 weeks, 5 days since lmp!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MummaMoo

Yay for bumps! 

I have a permanent bump anyway so It'll be a long time before mine is noticeable!


----------



## gina236

Awe! Yay for symptoms and bumps!! :haha:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Xan - woooo for the bump! I cannot wait for a bump, got a bit of a wait though as I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow. X


----------



## xanzaba

My first pregnancy I didn't have a bump until 15 weeks- mainly because I kept losing weight and had bleeding. I'm *shocked* that I have a bump already!


----------



## MummaMoo

I can't wait for a bump just so that I don't feel just plain old fat!


----------



## DecemberWait

I didn't have a bump until 20 weeks with my daughter, I really hope I show earlier this time. That awkward "fat" stage is rough!


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - Yay!! Nice bump:) I am 7 weeks today and wondering when my bump will show as this is baby #4. They say with each pregnancy you show earlier.


----------



## mari35racz36

I hate the award fat stage too. I am so bloated right now and it just looks as I have gained weight. The earliest I have shown is 15 weeks.


----------



## lesondemavie

Mrs - I'm feeling the same about the flu shot. I meant to get it while ttc, and now I'm just nervous. They say it is fine, my BFF got hers while newly pg, but I still have that worry in the back of my head. I've also been rationalizing it as we're almost through the season, but then again the worst flu I ever caught was in March a few years back. I also work with kids, and while I love them, they can be little germ incubators. What are the odds they'll just have it on hand at the OB appointment?

Xan - Beautiful little bump! Can't wait for mine, but I think it will be a while.

AFM: Still feeling surprisingly well after the rough start I had. I actually had trouble falling asleep before 10 last night, but still woke up at 6 needing to pee and eat. Per my O day, I'm 6 weeks today but per LMP that milestone is Thursday. Hoping to make it through this week and next without MS. That'll put me past when it starts for most! The lack of/mild symptoms still concerns me a bit, but clearly from the digital and ICs, it's not due to low hcg. 

Anyone else's bbs hurt the worst when you first wake up? They're so sore at first, but within a minute or two feel fine so long as I don't put pressure on them. Maybe it's just from sleep position?


----------



## campn

Can't wait for my bump too! Right now I've that weird fat bloated bump. With my son my bump never got that big but I hear with your second or third it's bigger and more obvious sooner. 

I almost gagged this morning drinking my coffee, I'm a serious coffee drinker and it helps battle my fatigue so if I can't have coffee this pregnancy I don't know how I'll do anything. I need to have a serious chat with this baby.


----------



## ciz

Ive already got a bump. its really odd I show straight away did with Eva and now this one =) like my body cant wait to get started growing haha


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all - great updates! Welcome to our new friend from Malyasia and congrats! What a cool country to live in! Hope you're feeling good this week and hope you get to see your hubby again soon.

Michele- sorry to hear your scan went not-so-well. But he did possibly see something measuring on time. They are so teeny tiny so early, so you just never know what can happen later this week. Hcg level rising could be a good indicator on progression. I am keeping fingers crossed for you. Stay strong. 

Glad everyone's ms sounds manageable. I am still the same unfortunately with the hg. Thanks for the suggestion on sports drink. Dr. said gatorade but even water I can't keep down and thought of anything sweet makes me gag. It's awful. I have an aversion to EVERYTHING!Thanks Mumma- good to know the baby still gets nourishment. This weight loss is scary but no matter how hard I try I cant eat. Probably back to hospital tomorrow for iv.
Mari- great the ms is a little better. Did you get the sea bands?

Everyone sounds great and positive! I've given up worrying. Had spotting this a.m. after 3 days of none. I am just leaving everything in God's hands and what is meant to be will happen.


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - I am a huge coffee drink too and now i canot even drink it at all. The smell of it makes me sick right now. My fatigue is crazy bad. I went to bed yesterday at at 9, and slept until 6. I felt tired again by mid morning. I can't wait for 12 weeks, I usually get some energy back then

Hope- it does sound like you will have to go back in for IV fluids again soon. Sorry to hear you are spotting, but hopefully it is just nothing. I forgot to buy the sea bands when I was at the drug store yesterday. lol I will get my hubby to pick one up on his way home. Feeling really sick again today and struggling to eat. But for some reason cold water or any kind of cold citrus drink is ok.

I am 7 weeks today, yay!! Two for days until my doctors appt:)


----------



## dreamer1316

So sorry abot your scan michelle x fc its all nothing to worry about when you go back for the follow up xx

Lovely bump pic!! I want my bump now!!

My app says 4+3 today, is it normal for me to have af type cramps? No spotting or anything bur felt crampy last 2 days or so. 

Also had heartburn today and im sooo hungry all the time!!


----------



## gina236

Emma cramps are very normal as long as they aren't severe. 

Anyone else getting headaches all the time? Every day by like 8 at night I've got a headache starting. Today it decided to start at 10 in the morning. Been drinking so much water trying to get it to go away but it doesn't seem to be working. :dohh:


----------



## dreamer1316

Thanks gina - i wouldnt say they were severe - just uncomfortable- exactly like first day of af cramps. Not had headaches myself - just the hunger and tired and grumpy lol


----------



## campn

Gina- I actually suffer from headaches usually except during pregnancy, the extra blood seem to help prevent my headaches luckily. Are you drinking enough water?


----------



## gina236

I drink about 60 oz or more of water a day. I work in an office so I am constantly drinking water. Most of my headaches when I'm not pregnant turn into migraines so I keep excedrin migraine in my desk but obviously can't take that now. Lol.


----------



## Just1more2

Hi ladies!! sorry, I have been a little MIA. I have been struggling through nausea all weekend!! I was so happy to have it, and I am already regretting it:dohh:

Each morning has been a little worse than the last and I was back to work today. It was hard... it seems to get better after lunch, thought so that is good! Still not actually vomited, but I can tell it wont be long before it is full-blown!

Michelle - I really hope it was just a poor job by the tech with your ultrasound. I hope to hear better news later this week after another scan:hugs:

Campn and Mari - I also love coffee, but I cant stomach it right now.. the taste it leaves in my mouth makes me gag. I cant even handle it when OH drinks it.:blush:

I have a huge bloat bump... I seriously look 6 months pregnant. OH keeps commenting on it and I keep telling him it is bloat!! And I think other people are starting to notice it which is embarrassing...

Just about 1 week till my scan!!:happydance:


----------



## mari35racz36

gina236 said:


> Emma cramps are very normal as long as they aren't severe.
> 
> Anyone else getting headaches all the time? Every day by like 8 at night I've got a headache starting. Today it decided to start at 10 in the morning. Been drinking so much water trying to get it to go away but it doesn't seem to be working. :dohh:

Sorry u are suffering from constant headaches. I had really bad headaches/migraines with baby #3. I too drank a lot of water and that did not help. Tylenol didn't help either. Sometimes eating a banana helped a bit as the potassium can help with headaches. I hope your headaches pass soon.


----------



## hopie2015

Mari- we both turned 7 weeks today! :) Sorry sickness is bad still. I had to up my Zofran and am going to try to drink cold water. After the iv meds, they gave me ice water at the hospital and it had never felt so good to drink water. I wonder why the cold makes it so much easier to go down.

So strange being on meds as I always refuse to take anything..even if I have the worst cramps ever..I just suffer through. But I can't with this. :(

As for cramps, I'm told it is the uterus stretching. I get them still on and off and not to worry unless very strong.

Just1- soo happy to hear from you! I was thrilled to read your nausea appeared.. and totally relate to how you're now thinking you regret hoping for it so much! A lot of the girls here have good tips from prior pregnancies for the ms. And you could just get bad nausea bouts and no vomiting, so fingers crossed for that!


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more - sorry you are suffering from MS to. I miss coffee so much!! lol I am hoping after my MS goes away I will be able to drink it again. I hear you about the bloat. Mine just makes me look like I have put on weight. I can wait for my really bump to show!!

Hope - Congrats on 7 weeks! yay!I had some strong cramps and twinges on the weekend. I remember this always happening around 6 weeks with my other pregnancies. It can be scary for sure. It is probably our ligaments starting to stretch. I had to go and lay down after lunch, I just couldn't function anymore:( I am incerdibly cranky too. So funny how you said the cold water was amazing because I am the same right now. Any cold drink is wonderful to me. I am also craving anything citrus, that is the only food/drink I can eat without feeling so sick. I have had alot of clementines!


----------



## psychochick

Emma, I'm 4+2 and I've been getting AF cramps since 3+4 which is the day I confirmed BFP. Usually I don't get those cramps until AF is pretty much starting and they usually persist. Nowadays the cramps last from seconds to minutes and then goes away completely. I've read that that's just your body getting ready for pregnancy and as long as it's not severe and is "dull" instead of sharp or stabby, it's normal. Stabby or sharp pains in addition to blood could be problem but yours doesn't sound like it.

I'm also crazy hungry. No doubt about it. I'm also pretty moody. I think I'm very happy about being pregnant but still the littlest things set me off! 

Also, does anyone else have very smelly farts or is it just me? I thought it was just diet for a while but it's so extra smelly even to DH that I think it's due to the hormones. No other changes to digestion though.

leson: I'm actually the opposite. My boobs are ok in the morning but gets worse and worse as the day goes on. It was always like that even during TWW.

xan: ooo sexy bump ;)

michelle: I really hope that's just a low-tech U/S. I hope they also do another blood draw on Thursday as well as a rescan. If you're getting good numbers and they can't find it, maybe go to a diff clinic? Really hope you get answers soon.

welcome linza :flower: actually apparently some cultures believe that if you tell people too early, it's inauspicious. Which is of course just superstition. Nevertheless, we're all well aware of the risks and it really helps to support each other through the uncertainty and excitement :)

mrs unicorn: I'm not in the UK but in the states, I think the official answer is that it's not been "tested" on pregnant women yet. We're a very litigious country so they have to say that  Theoretically, my very loose understanding of the some vaccines like flu vaccine is that they give you a small dose of the virus which encourages your body to create antibodies to that virus, supposedly within 2 weeks. Once your body has antibody, then if the actual virus infects you, your body's already prepared. That's why some people are adamant that they actually got the flu after the flu shot, it's cuz that dose of virus caused symptoms which then triggered the body to start making those antibodies. I don't mean to scare you and I'm very pro vaccine and got the flu shot early in the season, but just be aware of how these things work.


----------



## xanzaba

Gina- I know every woman is different, but a friend of mine who gets migraines normally never gets them in pregnancy and said this is common.


----------



## gina236

xanzaba said:


> Gina- I know every woman is different, but a friend of mine who gets migraines normally never gets them in pregnancy and said this is common.

I am hoping I don't end up with any migraines. Migraines without medicine would not be fun. So far just headaches.


----------



## Desiree1694

I have my scan on Thursday the 21st I can't wait to sread the little bean I am so anxious. morning sickness and exhaustion has been horrible for me when I'm not working I'm sleeping ughhh hoping this stage passes quickly. congrats to everyone expecting.


----------



## DecemberWait

Gina - have you tested again? :)

I have also been having a bit of crampy/bloaty feelings and a lot of pain after I eat which I also had with my daughter in the early stages. Tests are still getting darker, I get my first beta tomorrow. These early days are so uncertain and long!


----------



## lesondemavie

Both happy and sorry you're feeling sick *just*! Yay for symptoms but ugh to having to work through them.

*Gina*, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:

*Psy*, Eek! Can't believe you're already solidly in week 4. Time flies! I never had sore bbs in the tww. Sensitive nipples a bit, but never aches like this. Whole new ballpark for me. I thought it would feel different I guess.

*Hopie*, I get how you feel about meds. I avoid them at all costs too, but find myself on allergy/asthma medicine out of necessity. It sounds like it is also necessary in your case for your health and the baby's health. Just part of being a good mom right :thumbup:. Hope they find something that works for you!

AFM: Another great day, but I waited too long between lunch and dinner. The heartburn was bad my whole hour long drive home but a bit of ice cream and peppermint tea helped settle it down! Still no return of the nausea *knock on wood*


----------



## MummaMoo

gina236 said:


> xanzaba said:
> 
> 
> Gina- I know every woman is different, but a friend of mine who gets migraines normally never gets them in pregnancy and said this is common.
> 
> I am hoping I don't end up with any migraines. Migraines without medicine would not be fun. So far just headaches.Click to expand...

If you do end up with migraines, I saw aa drug-free tip for how to deal with them - sit with your feet in hot water, leaning over your knees with a pack of frozen peas/whatever across the back of your neck. The heat from the water draws the blood away from your head to relieve the pressure.


----------



## LuvallmyH

For all of you digi watchers! I got mine today at 5w 1d. I got my 2-3 at 17dpo.


Super happy! 
Anyone still waiting for their 3+?


----------



## xanzaba

Congrats, Luv! That's such a good feeling :) It was the last test I took- I made it the end of the 1st, scariest stage so far.

Going in for my 8 week appointment today (well, 7 weeks 6 days by lmp). Fingers crossed!


----------



## gina236

Took my only digi today, came back with an error. The dye never ran across it. So pissed because I've been saving that for a few months. But took a FRER too and it's got like a 9 dpo positive on it where it's basically negative. Not bothering with the doctor as all they will do at this point is a urine test so sitting home all day waiting to start bleeding :cry: I've been carrying around my bfp just to remind myself that there was a definite line. Darkest line I have ever gotten but ending the same way. It's just not fair. I had accepted that it was a chemical last week when I bled for 2 days, then I get a definite line 4 days later and get my hopes up all over again just for it to end the same way again. Maybe by some miracle it was a bad test but I doubt it. Sorry to be a downer guys.


----------



## LuvallmyH

gina236 said:


> Took my only digi today, came back with an error. The dye never ran across it. So pissed because I've been saving that for a few months. But took a FRER too and it's got like a 9 dpo positive on it where it's basically negative. Not bothering with the doctor as all they will do at this point is a urine test so sitting home all day waiting to start bleeding :cry: I've been carrying around my bfp just to remind myself that there was a definite line. Darkest line I have ever gotten but ending the same way. It's just not fair. I had accepted that it was a chemical last week when I bled for 2 days, then I get a definite line 4 days later and get my hopes up all over again just for it to end the same way again. Maybe by some miracle it was a bad test but I doubt it. Sorry to be a downer guys.

I'm so sorry :( 
Not that this is any help right now, but if you call the customer service number on the box for the digi & tell them it was invalid they will send you a new one.


----------



## xanzaba

Gina, sorry it's so frustrating. You could always do Requestatest- I don't think they take insurance, but it's about $75 or so and you would have a definitive answer in 1-2 days. I did that the month that I got some really convincing evaporation lines and it helped me move on...


----------



## mrs unicorn

oh Gina, I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs: sending you lots and lots of luck. I hope you get that sticky bean soon. xx


----------



## campn

Gina- My heart hurts for you. I'm so sorry. I'm glad you really tried to enjoy the time you got with this bean though. Your baby is waiting for you I know it. <3


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm sorry Gina. 

Luv- great digi! I got 3+ at 19dpo so ive stopped testing now! 
Any experiences quick stabbing pains? I had some yesterday and scared the hell out of me, it was about 4 quick little stabs in quick succession, then I was a bit crampy in bed. Nothing at all today. Worrying about everything.


----------



## campn

Lora- I used to get those stabbing pains with my son, like you pulled an elastic then let it go over and over, my doctor said its the uterus expanding, round ligament pains it's called. Were you moving a lot when it happened? 

I wouldn't worry unless it got so painful!


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks- hope thats all it was. I had just sat down at my mums house when it happened. It was over in a few seconds but ive been on edge since. Was thinking really positively until then too! X


----------



## psychochick

I'm so sorry Gina. My last cycle was similar in that I was spotting when I got my bfp but I held out hope until I couldn't find a line anymore. And even afterwards I kept looking at my faint bfp and was like, this really happened right? Felt like a dream. :hugs: if this is not ur sticky bean, next one will be. I believed that for myself and I believe it for you.


----------



## campn

LoraLoo said:


> Thanks- hope thats all it was. I had just sat down at my mums house when it happened. It was over in a few seconds but ive been on edge since. Was thinking really positively until then too! X

Stay positive! I know it's so easy to worry though, for me it depends on the day, if I feel crampy I start worrying so much and go to the bathroom to check for spotting. Getting 3+ on a digital is a very good sign I would say!


----------



## MeganS0326

Good morning ladies!! I posted on this thread back when I got my BFP but never got added to the front page. I was unsure of my due date at the time but had my first appointment yesterday and dr gave me a September 11th due date based on scan measurement so I'm sticking with that for now. I'd love to join you ladies officially now!


----------



## mari35racz36

Gina - I am so sorry this happened to you. I would call the customer service # on the box and ask them to send another one. I had a chemical back in Jan 2015. I saw a definite line on a frer at 4 weeks. Then at 5 weeks there was no line and AF showed. Really hoping you get you sticky bean soon!! Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

Lora, really don't worry! I get crampy/stabby pains, and its getting more often especially when I stand up quick, or am working. With my last pregnancy I was doubled up in pain because of the ligaments etc moving. I went to a walk in centre convinced I had a bladder infection, but no, it was all very normal.


----------



## mari35racz36

Lora - I have had so many of those crampy painful twinges. It is so scary but I am sure it is our ligaments stretching. I had on the other day while driving and it startled me how strong it was.

Luv - Yay for the digi!! Always nice to see 3+ :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Gina, so sorry about what's happening. If there's any consolation, ladies are meant to be very fertile following a chemical. I had my chemical at the end of October, had a normal month and got lucky the following cycle. Fingers crossed you get your sicky bean soon!


----------



## mari35racz36

My lower back muscles and hips have been sore for a few days now. Feels like I just did a huge work out and then all my muscles were sore after. But I haven't exercised since geting my BFP. I just feel achy. Anyone else feel like this? I had to take a Nausea pill last night because I couldn't keep anything down. I'm not sure it even worked, or maybe it takes a few doses. But the meds did make me fell more tired. I have my first prenatal appt tomorrow and hoping all goes well.


----------



## Just1more2

MeganS0326 said:


> Good morning ladies!! I posted on this thread back when I got my BFP but never got added to the front page. I was unsure of my due date at the time but had my first appointment yesterday and dr gave me a September 11th due date based on scan measurement so I'm sticking with that for now. I'd love to join you ladies officially now!

Megan I am so sorry that I missed you!!! Even if you didn't have a date yet I should have put you in the TBD category!! Well, welcome officially and congrats on a good appointment!! Did you get a scan?


----------



## campn

Mari- I'm also achy all over, sometimes I feel like I'm 80 years old! My boobs especially are super sore and achy. It's amazing how your body everywhere knows you're pregnant right from the start! 

Ladies I have an appointment on the 25th and I'll be 5+5, I'm not sure if they're even doing a scan since it's so early, but would there even be a heart beat by then?


----------



## ciz

Possibly hun. I think I read the heart starts mid week of 5 weeks. But whether they pick it up on a scan I don't know. So don't be worried if they don't still plenty of time. 

6weeks today =) been freaking my self out the muscle that goes around and inside of my hip has been hurting not to the point I'm screaming but it's definitely making itself known. It's like I've pulled that muscle very odd not felt a twinge like that. 2 more days and I get to see the midwife and fingers crossed I'll be booked in for a scan.

Anyone else lower back feel weak? I'm really struggling just to stand up from sitting down?


----------



## lesondemavie

Gina so much love to you! I hate seeing you go through this. I feel like you just need some answers for peace of mind at this point. Hope you and DH get in to even just talk to a doc you trust soon, and of course as always that your sticky bean is right around the corner :hugs:

Luv I have some pains/twinges that were like what you described. I think it's normal as long as it doesn't last long and there's no bleeding.

Camp I've seen some women come back from late 5 week scans with news of a hb. It's there just not always strong enough to see yet. Hope it is for you though! How exciting!

Ciz I've had lower back aches on and off but that's pretty normal for me. I always get the same sort of pain with AF it just lasts longer/gets stronger. This is brief and pretty mild. I also have scoliosis. Wondering how my back will do as I get bigger.

Welcome Megan!


----------



## mari35racz36

ciz said:


> Possibly hun. I think I read the heart starts mid week of 5 weeks. But whether they pick it up on a scan I don't know. So don't be worried if they don't still plenty of time.
> 
> 6weeks today =) been freaking my self out the muscle that goes around and inside of my hip has been hurting not to the point I'm screaming but it's definitely making itself known. It's like I've pulled that muscle very odd not felt a twinge like that. 2 more days and I get to see the midwife and fingers crossed I'll be booked in for a scan.
> 
> Anyone else lower back feel weak? I'm really struggling just to stand up from sitting down?

I feel very weak, achy muscles and just tired all the time. So not motivated to do much.


----------



## mari35racz36

campn said:


> Mari- I'm also achy all over, sometimes I feel like I'm 80 years old! My boobs especially are super sore and achy. It's amazing how your body everywhere knows you're pregnant right from the start!
> 
> Ladies I have an appointment on the 25th and I'll be 5+5, I'm not sure if they're even doing a scan since it's so early, but would there even be a heart beat by then?

Thats exactly how I feel! lol So amazing how our bodies figure it out right away.


----------



## hopie2015

Leson - thanks so much. You are right, meds are sometimes just necessary. Glad you are finding the eating and peppermint tea tames the heartburn fast. 

When I was in the hospital I told OH I hope we get a female ER doctor. Well not only did we get one, but she was also pregnant! It was perfect. She was the nicest ever. I told her my fears of Zofran and she said she had to resort to it during her first tri. Said studies aren't conclusive it causes birth defects and sometimes we have no choice but to take medicine. 
Also told me to eat cereal loaded with vitamins if not able to take prenatal.
Well, I can't seem to eat cereal yet but wanted to mention it. Also the gummy vitamins are easier to take. 

I'm basically a zombie still and all I do is sleep. Miss working out so much but even if I walk a few feet I get winded. Today is first day (so far) haven't thrown up! The weird thing is I haven't taken my Zofran yet.

Mari- everything crossed for you for tomorrow! Will they do a scan? How is the ms today?

Camp- at 5+5 they can't always hear the heartbeat, so don't get worried if not. 

Wow, this is one looong January!!

:)


----------



## mrs unicorn

campn - my many apps say the heart starts beating this week (you are one day ahead of me) whether or not it can be picked up I don't know. I guess it's only going to be a weeny little thing isn't it?

my boobs still hurt. I bought some non-underwired bras in a bigger size last week and that helps a lot. Just wish DH would keep off! He finds it amusing that they are bigger already! I'm feeling good most of the time until it gets to about 3/4pm and I'm constantly yawning. Luckily I work from home (self -employed) so I have been finishing at 4pm this week and dozing in bed till DH gets in. I don't want to be tired though, I really wanted to try and do some exercise everyday. I went out for an hour walk to the beach this morning - think evening exercise is out for the moment. And it's 4.20pm and I'm awake so I'm doing good today :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

I had a scan at 5+5 with my now 6 yr old and just saw an empty sac, not even a fetal pole or yolk sac, but 2 weeks later everything was there- so Id say go expecting not to see much, and if you do its a bonus &#128515;

So I'm just back from my first Mw appt and she's referred me for an early scan, didn't even have to ask. It'll come through post so hoping I will be close to 7 weeks.

Got my notes to fill in, and booking in appt is 17th feb if all ok. Suddenly feels real!


----------



## mari35racz36

Hope - No scan tomorrow. I think they will just do blood pressure, urine, weight. Sort of just all the routine check that happen at each prenatal. I have a scan booked for Feb 24 and I will be 12 weeks then. MS is horrible today. All i have been able to eat is dry toast. Glad to hear you have not thrown up today:) I want to have a female OB as well.


----------



## DecemberWait

I got my initial bloodwork back
15dpo:
101 HcG
14.3 Progesterone

I had a 13.9 with my daughter and I think the OB's threshold is 14.2 they are telling me I don't need to supplement with Prometrium (I did with my daughter) but I am SO close to the threshold I am going to at least demand they check my progesterone again to make sure it is going up along with my betas. Most OB's like a 15 or even a 20 so I still feel 14.3 is on the low side. That was for 15dpo which I know is still early.


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- I had a scan around 5 & 4, and the doctor was surprised to see anything. But we ended up seeing the heartbeat and even heard it for a second, although she was reluctant to try and worry me. She called the little bean an over-achiever.

Going in now to see what we can see at 7 & 5!


----------



## MeganS0326

Man this thread moves fast! 

Just1more2 - thanks for getting me added! I did have a scan. The US machine she used was ancient so it was not much to see. She said she saw the yolk sac but couldn't find a heartbeat. It freaked me out a bit as I had a scan at exactly six weeks and saw a heartbeat so not seeing one at 6+2 is disconcerting. My dr is great though and she reassured me that between six and seven weeks it's hit or miss if they'll find the heartbeat so that coupled with the crappy machine reassured me. I go back for another scan on February 4th. Here's a pic of my little beanie!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## dreamer1316

Lovely scan pic! Sure it was just the machine and they will fond it at the next one xx

So sorry Gina x love to you x

Well its officially starting for me today - been starving all day and just took one bite of my dinner and chucked it straight back up! Came totally out of the blue! I think i need to eat little and often to try to curb my hunger! 

What pregnancy apps do you use? Ive got ovia x i feel so far behind, im the last edd in September so far &#128584;


----------



## MummaMoo

Yep to achey back, yep to the tiredness - we had a meeting at work today and I was sooooo close to dozing! Last night I feel asleep on the sofa before 8pm. Mr Moo coughed loudly at 9pm to wake me up then announced "well I can't stay up and chat all night, as stimulating as this is, I'm off to bed!" Sarky monkey!
Not so much achey boobs, but ITCH!? Gawd, fear I'll get told off for lewd conduct, they way that have to be scratched at times! A discreet rub with the arm just won't do the trick!


----------



## campn

Emma- I use what to expect, it's my favorite and all the other apps don't compare in my opinion. 

Mumma- Haha poor you! The fatigue is just too much especially if you work or have other kids to tend to. With my son the itching was so bad, boobs, tummy, thighs, but it wasn't until the second trimester, but now I'm starting to get all itchy again. My gums were so itchy right after my BFP, it drove me mad.


----------



## xanzaba

So bug's measuring 8 weeks and 1 day, strong heartbeat at 168, and no evidence for a blood clot. DH and I couldn't be more relieved!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 1-20-16 at 2.49 PM.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MummaMoo

Yay Xan!! Gorgeous scan!


----------



## campn

Xan- Yay! That's a beautiful looking bean! So photogenic!


----------



## dreamer1316

Lovely scan xxx


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, ladies. Is it to early to be a proud momma?


----------



## LoraLoo

xanzaba said:


> Thanks, ladies. Is it to early to be a proud momma?

Never too early! Beautiful pic , hello little one &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## MeganS0326

Great scan! Congrats, momma, be proud!!!


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

xanzaba said:


> So bug's measuring 8 weeks and 1 day, strong heartbeat at 168, and no evidence for a blood clot. DH and I couldn't be more relieved!:happydance:

Great pic - it's so clear :happydance:! If you're 8+1 then does that make your due date 31st August? I'm 7+5 and the sonographer said my due date is 2nd September but based on my LMP my midwife said it's 4th September... xx


----------



## MummaMoo

I wondered that Leo, for those of us due at the very beginning of September there's a chance scans could have us in August.


----------



## xanzaba

My OBGYN said they don't change the date unless it is ~1 week off. To be honest, last AF sort of showed up late the night before. But I feel so at home with you lovely ladies that, even if that bumped me up to August something, I'd just ignore it :winkwink:


----------



## campn

With my son my due date was August 31st then ended up having him on September first! These due dates aren't all that serious. 

Any of you still crampy? Why do us women always get cramps!? AF, ovulation, pregnancy, postpartum. No fair!


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - what a beautiful scan pic:) It is never too early to be a proud mama!! Congrats:)


----------



## mari35racz36

My Doc won't change my due date until the ultrasound is different by a week. But I am hoping because this is my fourth baby that I will go early anyway:)


----------



## hopie2015

Congrats xan!!! That is such wonderful news!! So thrilled for you!
Meg- yes- very hit or miss to see the heart beat between 6-7 weeks. My old doctor wouldn't even do a scan last time for that reason until at least 7.5 weeks. 

Yes, tiredness is unreal. I've had 2 naps today. 
Mari- do you think the nausea pill helped you at all? I really don't think the Zofran helps with my nausea, just the vomiting.
Yes, I bet you will have your baby early being the 4th! I'm truly in awe of you going through these first rough weeks with 3 other little ones. You are amazing!! And such a good source for all of on this board as you've been through pregnancy 3 times before.


----------



## mari35racz36

hopie2015 said:


> Congrats xan!!! That is such wonderful news!! So thrilled for you!
> Meg- yes- very hit or miss to see the heart beat between 6-7 weeks. My old doctor wouldn't even do a scan last time for that reason until at least 7.5 weeks.
> 
> Yes, tiredness is unreal. I've had 2 naps today.
> Mari- do you think the nausea pill helped you at all? I really don't think the Zofran helps with my nausea, just the vomiting.
> Yes, I bet you will have your baby early being the 4th! I'm truly in awe of you going through these first rough weeks with 3 other little ones. You are amazing!! And such a good source for all of on this board as you've been through pregnancy 3 times before.

you are the sweetest! Thankyou for such kind words:hugs: I have had really rough first trimesters with all of my kids, but never as bad a you. We go through so much to bring a baby into this world! 
The meds do not take the nausea away, but they do stop me from throwing up alot. I still throw up a few times a day, but nowhere near as much if I didn't take the meds.


----------



## psychochick

megan: I see your bean and hope they find the hb next time. I used to go to a hospital with ancient equipment, and changed hospital to a better one. I'm all about the high tech :)

xan: it's so easy to see your baby, congratulations!


----------



## littledreamer

So my first appointment is tomorrow... I am a nervous wreck. I took a nap and had a dream that I was at my parents house and had my very own ultrasound machine. I was able to hook it up to the TV ! The funny part was I was just sitting on the floor looking at the image of a baby on the screen. I kept calling everyone to come see, but they were busy and unimpressed. The screen flashed - BOY at one point. Although I have had dreams about holding a baby girl. 

I just am hoping they do a scan, and hoping that I get to see a healthy bean.... I will be 7 weeks and 6 days still nauseous but not as much the past 2 days. 

Xan the scan picture is so wonderful to see ! 

Who else has appointments this week?


----------



## MummaMoo

Whenever I had dreams about having my baby with my first pregnancy, in those dreams I would lose the baby - not as in MC, but I'd be walking around with an empty carseat asking myself "where the HELL have I put him this time!?"
I guess we get cramps at times throughout, as our insides get squished up, ligaments stretched, joints loosening, it's amazing what our bodies do, AND how we cope with it. Yes, us ladies do get a lot of crap, but do we honestly think our menfolk would handle it as well as we do?:nope: not on a downer about the male species, just pointing out that they may have strength in other ways, but our strength throughout the whole of pregnancy, having to continue on day to day whilst dealing with the sickness and tiredness etc, protecting our babies, nourishing them with our own bodies to help them develop and grow and birthing them...... that strength is unmeasurable. Just having a WOW moment! Ha!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Amazing scans guys! I cannot wait for mine - such a wait though, won't be until march!

Emma my fave apps are pregnancy+ and ovia, I have what to expect, baby centre and the bump but not so keen on these. I guess it depends what you're after. I love the pictures and day by day development so pregnancy+ and ovia are good for that. Sorry your being sick already! I've only had the odd nauseous day so far. But the fatigue is starting now.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh I had funny dream last night too. The hospital I was going to give birth in was my old secondary school. It was still a school but had a birthing centre in it. The horror I felt when I realised all the mw's and doctors were people from year at school! It's prob because I was reading the funny/embarrassing labour thread on here yesterday! I was in tears, so funny! Now I'm slightly terrified of labour!


----------



## Mummy1506

Great scan! I'm booking in for one on 9th Feb, I'll be 8+5 so hopefully see nice healthy bean. 

Anyone having trouble sleeping? Can't nod off then wake for a pee in the night & takes over an hour to drop back off!! Wondering is things playing on my mind as its around now things starting going wrong in my last pregnancy! 

Happy to make the 6 week mark today &#127881;.


----------



## xanzaba

I'm up, middle of the night, again! Wake up to pee every night (between 12 and 3 am) and then have trouble going back to sleep. Plus, I usually need to drink some water. Crazy dreams too. Tonight I was a mermaid warrior defending the honor of all mermaids after Poseidon kept making the most sexist comments. Oy.

So putting something on tv to see if it'll put me back to sleep. Night night.


----------



## mari35racz36

littledreamer said:


> So my first appointment is tomorrow... I am a nervous wreck. I took a nap and had a dream that I was at my parents house and had my very own ultrasound machine. I was able to hook it up to the TV ! The funny part was I was just sitting on the floor looking at the image of a baby on the screen. I kept calling everyone to come see, but they were busy and unimpressed. The screen flashed - BOY at one point. Although I have had dreams about holding a baby girl.
> 
> I just am hoping they do a scan, and hoping that I get to see a healthy bean.... I will be 7 weeks and 6 days still nauseous but not as much the past 2 days.
> 
> Xan the scan picture is so wonderful to see !
> 
> Who else has appointments this week?

I have my first prenatal today as well:) I won't be getting a scan, my doc will due whatever else is routine. Like urine protein check, blood pressure, weight, etc.... I am nervous too!! It is way too early to hear HB on a Doppler. Good luck at you appt:)


----------



## mari35racz36

Mummy1506 - Congrats on 6 weeks! I have trouble sleeping recently. I wake up at least 2x a night to pee. I am finding it hard to fall asleep as well. I think alot of it is in our minds because we worry so much.Sleep is going to harder as we get bigger...not looking forward to that!


----------



## campn

Ladies I'm freaking out a little, my tests don't look darker?? Top is 19 DPO, bottom is today at 23 DPO??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LoraLoo

campn said:


> Ladies I'm freaking out a little, my tests don't look darker?? Top is 19 DPO, bottom is today at 23 DPO??

I think you're going to struggle to get it much darker! I also found the tests have different amount of dyes. I used to tests from the same pack, with the same sample, and got 2 different strength lines. This is why ive stopped testing, it causes too much worry! X


----------



## xanzaba

Campn, not sure if they get any darker than that, hun! Maybe time for a weeks estimator?


----------



## MummaMoo

Stop testing now Campn, it's a lovely positive, might not necessarily get any darker.


----------



## campn

Phew! Thank you ladies. I seriously started thinking the worst. I had one test left so I thought I'd just take it! Ahhh why do I do this to myself!


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - I agree with the other ladies, stop testing. It is not going to ge much darker than that. if you test after 6 weeks the line may start to get lighter becasue your HCG is so high. But i know the feeling!! I tested like crazy before.lol


----------



## DecemberWait

Definitely stop testing campn :) At some point the line simply won't get darker - and in fact will get lighter due to the hook effect. That is a FANTASTIC line - you are definitely pregnant ;) remember as well that pregnancy tests are not quantitative but qualitative and lines can vary day to day, and even within a day. I am not one to say "stop testing" I am still testing at 18dpo right now, lol, I haven't beaten the control quite yet and I am saving my weeks estimator to get that 3+ weeks and then I *swear* I will stop. ;)


----------



## campn

Haha we need an intervention! I still have a week estimator that I'm waiting to use, same reason I'm waiting, I don't want to panic over absolutely nothing. 

Thank you so much ladies, I feel so much better now.


----------



## psychochick

campn said:


> Ladies I'm freaking out a little, my tests don't look darker?? Top is 19 DPO, bottom is today at 23 DPO??

Campn it looks like ur using the diff versions of frer too? The new one has red letters instead of black. Anyway I've noticed that different versions use diff amount of dyes so it's really hard to see progression like that. I also took progression for 17-19 dpo and didn't see much difference as both test lines are already dark like yours. So I'm going to stop poas as well :)


----------



## lesondemavie

Beautiful scans and lines! September is going to be a great month!

AFM: Hooray for 6 weeks! Still no sign of MS. Keeping my fingers crossed. Last night I woke up at midnight to pee...woke up twice more but rolled over and fell back asleep and slept in until 7 am!!! DH was so happy haha. Today will be a great day :)!


----------



## mrs unicorn

campn those lines look great! I guess they can only get so dark. I've stopped testing as of yesterday, but only because I haven't got any left! But I won't be buying any more either. We can stress ourselves out with so many things, we just need to relax and enjoy it (before we start to feel really rough anyway!). It's going to be a long journey and I don't want to spend it worrying about everything! x


----------



## hopie2015

Mari- best of luck at your appt. today, I'm sure it will be great!
And you're welcome! Seriously- it is so great having your wisdom on here to share with us first timers. I'm in awe how you function so well each day thru ms with your little ones!

Congrats on the 6 week mark!
Yes- the dreams are crazy. Like going back into a time machine every night. Keep dreaming I am on old dates that actually happened with my ex boyfriends- dates I forgot completely about. Weird.

Mumma - I do agree with you! And yes, men do have major strengths in other areas. I am amazed the strength of women and all we go through. I was on another message board (the bump) and the girls were going off on each other, criticizing, putting each other down for asking 'stupid' questions. I was like really? Women treating each other this mean way when we are all going through this together. Just unreal to me.
I was soo happy to have found this board. Everyone is so nice and supportive.

Well I have to go back to the hospital. Vomiting is so severe and I was up most of the night with bad pains. Not just af type cramps, so I am not sure whats going on. Most of all I need ivs of fluid as I feel so dehydrated. OH wants to take me now but I told him to stay at work for the day and we'll go tonight. Fun, fun!


----------



## dreamer1316

mrs unicorn said:


> Emma my fave apps are pregnancy+ and ovia, I have what to expect, baby centre and the bump but not so keen on these. I guess it depends what you're after. I love the pictures and day by day development so pregnancy+ and ovia are good for that. Sorry your being sick already! I've only had the odd nauseous day so far. But the fatigue is starting now.

Mrs Unicorn - I dont mind ovia i think i will stick with it. Tried the pregnancy+ and i like the pics too! Its more like heartburn today, fc yesterday was a freak day!

Campn - that looks really dark - maybe cant get any darker? Im still testing too! But im behind all of you so yet to trust myself not too untill a few weeks yet i rekon! My tests r getting darker - had the first one that was darker than the control this evening :)


----------



## ciz

6weeks 1 day.. hello nausea! I'm hoping this is all I have to deal with at not the sickness. 
Campn you can definitely stop now lovely. Those are beauts of lines x


----------



## psychochick

leson: congrats on 6 weeks! Btw, how do you all you ladies count the weeks: using last day of AF or day of O? For me they are two slightly different days.

hopie: ouch I can imagine vomiting is stressful for your entire digestive system, so it would definitely cause pain. I really hope you find relief from it soon.


----------



## ciz

psychochick said:


> leson: congrats on 6 weeks! Btw, how do you all you ladies count the weeks: using last day of AF or day of O? For me they are two slightly different days.

I go by rough date of ovulation. My cycles are roughly 38days long so I take a week away from last af.


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm going by first day of LMP. I O on CD12 so that's just 2 days off from average. I figure the doctors probably will continue to go off of LMP if everything measures about right at the first scan. I think others were saying they only change it if there's a week difference. I'd like to think I'm two days further along, but big picture it shouldn't matter much :).


----------



## mari35racz36

Hope - sorry to hear about the bad vomiting and pains. You are right, you do need to go back to the hospital tonight. So sorry you are suffering so much:(

Sorry to all the other ladies suffering from nausea as well. I can't wait to not feel sick anymore!

I had my prenatal today and all is good. My doc is setting up all the paperwork for the hospital i will deliver at. I had my weight, blood pressure and urine checked. All was normal. She also felt my belly and she said everything looked good. I have my next prenatal booked for Feb 22. My first scan is Feb 24. So exciting:)


----------



## Just1more2

I'm sorry ladies... Is it bad that all I want to do is leave work now so that I can fart in peace? :haha::blush: It keeps getting trapped and makes my tummy hurt even worse, but I cant very well let it go in public!!

UGH!!!:dohh:


----------



## xanzaba

Just1- I concur! Yesterday we went out for lunch before my appointment and I was very concerned doing a trans-v ultrasound! Fortunately, I went to the restroom before and was okay during the appointment, but for a while it was touch and go!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Just1more2 said:


> I'm sorry ladies... Is it bad that all I want to do is leave work now so that I can fart in peace? :haha::blush: It keeps getting trapped and makes my tummy hurt even worse, but I cant very well let it go in public!!
> 
> UGH!!!:dohh:

Same! It's terrible! I'm on a restricted diet because of my nursing son & im eating a lot of beans. Doesn't help!


----------



## lesondemavie

Also Michelle if you're still checking in here...thinking of you and your appointment today and hoping for the best :hugs: <3


----------



## ruthb

Hi everyone didn't expect to be back here so soon but me and my partner had a whoopsie and here we are. I have a 10 month old son and was a marshmallow last time, I thought to myself Oo I wonder if someone's started a september one and found this with 800 posts on it already haha I will attempt to read some of it in the next few days maybe!
Anyways the thought of having two under two terrifys me, can anyone reassure me that it'll be just fine?! I have just realised I have known I am pregnant for about 4 days now and not even checked my due date! I think my last pregnancy I would check everyday, just to make sure it hadn't changed you know.. &#55357;&#56834; don't know if anyone of you have used this website before but I loved it last time, tells you how far a long you'll be on certain dates.

https://www.pregnology.com/faralong.php

It appears that I am due on the 25th of September, right in the middle of the holiday we have booked for my sisters wedding in Mexico, excellent timing!


----------



## mari35racz36

ruthb said:


> Hi everyone didn't expect to be back here so soon but me and my partner had a whoopsie and here we are. I have a 10 month old son and was a marshmallow last time, I thought to myself Oo I wonder if someone's started a september one and found this with 800 posts on it already haha I will attempt to read some of it in the next few days maybe!
> Anyways the thought of having two under two terrifys me, can anyone reassure me that it'll be just fine?! I have just realised I have known I am pregnant for about 4 days now and not even checked my due date! I think my last pregnancy I would check everyday, just to make sure it hadn't changed you know.. &#65533;&#65533; don't know if anyone of you have used this website before but I loved it last time, tells you how far a long you'll be on certain dates.
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/faralong.php
> 
> It appears that I am due on the 25th of September, right in the middle of the holiday we have booked for my sisters wedding in Mexico, excellent timing!

Welcome and congratulations!! My dd was 21 months when my ds1 was born. I was so worried about having 2 kids under 2. But it all worked out just fine:) My dd is now 7.5 and ds1 is 5.5. Also have a ds2 who is almost 4. I am now pregnant with #4. Total shock as we had planned to stop at 3!

Isn't it funny how the timing works out. I am due Sept 6, which is the first day back to school here. My youngest will be starting school and I was looking forward to having all the kids in school and a bit of "me" time. But everything happens for a reason and we are happy for another baby:) 

Thanks for the link, will check out the website:) 

Wishing you a H&H 9 months:)


----------



## amantila

So I went from eating bread, rice, and chicken nuggets for a week to eating salmon & homemade guacamole and chips for dinner tonight. Yay for eating something decently healthy (despite the weird combo going on). I also got some veggie sushi for later because it sounded so good...I know you're not supposed to eat sushi with raw fish but veggie sushi is ok, right?

First scan is tomorrow! Talked to Dr.'s office today because they wanted to get some history and they said I'll be getting some tests and an ultrasound tomorrow. Praying that all goes well! By LMP, I will be 7w 4days tomorrow but I really think I'm actually 6w 4days based on when I ovulated. Will they even be able to see anything?


----------



## lesondemavie

Yay for something new aman!

So I did not think this through. I've been getting super sleepy after lunch this week, so I decided to leave the office a bit early, drive to my client, and take a short nap in my car. Well now I can't schnooze bc I just really need to pee and they won't be here for another 15 minutes! I will be planning ahead on that one next time! :dohh:


----------



## DecemberWait

Amantila: I had my first scan with my daughter when she measured 6+4 we could see her heart flickering away at 119bpm :) Good luck!


----------



## littledreamer

Confirmation appointment went well.... doc just did a quick ultrasound to confirm, we got to hear the heartbeat. They scheduled an official ultrasound for next week on the 29th where they will take measurements and get an accurate heart rate and then calculate my due date. She said it sounded great between 150 and 160 bpm She did not seem concerned about my age - 42, says it is more common these days, and it doesn't automatically put me at high risk. My hubby can't go to the next appointment so I think I will bring my mom. I was so scared there would be nothing on the scan ! 

We have a big snowstorm coming tomorrow evening so I plan on rest, rest, rest,


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm officially joining the weirdo dream club. All this week I've been having odd dreams, love it though, very entertaining!

I'm stressing a little about work at the moment. I'm self employed and I've had an enquiry/offer from a new client. Great, but I have a lot of existing projects I'm committed to for the forseeable. It's a full time job already, but it's always good to add another client (just incase) I love the variety of work and the money will come in handy. Normally I'd just work super long days and weekends etc to get extra work done, but I'm worried that I'll take on the work and ms will start and I'll struggle. I guess I'm gona take it on anyway and hope for the best, why do things come at the wrong time!


----------



## MummaMoo

Welcome Ruth!

Michelle if you're reading, I hope there was a positive outcome with your scan :hugs:

Usually come on here in the evenings but last night I was flat out on the sofa again. Put something to watch on the tv, woke up when the credits were rolling!


----------



## Alea

Meeting with the midwife at 10! It's only my booking in appointment but we didn't make it this far last time so I'm going to cherish all appointments as quick or boring as they may be. We have our private scan on Monday too!


----------



## xanzaba

Welcome Ruth, and congrats. 

Michelle, I hope all is well. Sending warm thoughts your way :hugs:

Good luck to all the ladies with appointments. So exciting that we're getting to this point!

The ravenous hunger seems to have tapered off and I can go from lunch to dinner without 2 snacks. Wondering if it was psychological, as it seems to have tapered off since I found out it's not twins. Can't wait for a quiet weekend to relax and take some time, just DH, me and the dog :)


----------



## wildworld

Can you add me to September 22nd?

Got my BFP on 19dpo :)
Too excited!!
xx


----------



## MummaMoo

Congratulations Wild world!


----------



## mari35racz36

Wildworld- Congratulations!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months:)


----------



## mari35racz36

Any of you ladies feeling freezing cold? I am, especially at night. It's almost like when you have a fever and get the chills. This has been happening to me for about a week now. I don't remember this happening with my other pregnancies.


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- I am freezing all the time! Happened with my other pregnancies, but now I live somewhere really warm. I get cold at 70 or lower and I wear a cozy sweater. I usually like the cold! It is worse at night- I have to layer up just to get into bed.


----------



## hopie2015

Welcome and congrats to the new comers!

Littledreamer- congrats on the wonderful appointment and the perfect heart beat.. That is wonderful! I hear you with big snowstorm coming tomorrow. Will be a lazy weekend!

Mari- so glad 1st appt. went great. I am freezing cold all the time so easily.. not sure though if it is just because it is so freezing cold lately. I had strange hot flashes during the 5th week which have gone away.

So after 5 hours at hospital I got some good news and some bad.
They saw the baby measuring right on time at 7w3 with a great heart rate.
Then the doctor told me they found a subchorionic hemmorhage. She said nothing can do for it but rest and hope it absorbs. I haven't yet had the bleeding that is so common with SCH. I've only had very light pink spotting on some days. So if this gets bigger it will detach the sac from the placenta. It only increases my chance of m/c which are already very high at my age. It shocks me the baby seems to be doing so well. But it is so early.

So I am terrified. On bed rest. And guess all I can do is hope and pray.

Wishing everyone a great day~


----------



## Desiree1694

so I had my scan yesterday all is well heart beat was 156


----------



## Desiree1694

here is the pic
 



Attached Files:







34015-1-1.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - glad to hear its not just me:) I have to layer up at night too.

Hope - Glad to hear the baby is doing so well. Sorry about the SCH, but I have heard they often reabsorb. My cousins wife had one and it did go away. Bed rest it good and fingers crossed it goes away:) I had had some hot flashes around 5 weeks aw well.


----------



## mari35racz36

Desiree - great can pic!! Glad to hear the baby is doing well:)


----------



## xanzaba

Desiree- beautiful pic, congrats and a perfect heartbeat.

Hopie- I've dealt with an SCH before and it was scary, but if the size is not too big they can be harmless. My doctor was adamant that I did not do bed rest (he had some iffy beliefs), but if I had to do it again I would do bed rest. Take care of yourself and your little bean.


----------



## mrs unicorn

desiree - great pic! Glad all is looking well. x

Hopie - you are one strong lady, I think I would have crumbled by now. I really hope things start to improve for you. I don't know anything about pregnancy or what you are going through so can't advise, but look after yourself, you clearly have a little bean that is just as strong as you! x


----------



## Desiree1694

thanks for all the well wishes has anyone else had their scans or do you have them coming up?


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats to the beautiful scans and hbs des and little!

Welcome Ruth and wild and congrats!!!

Hopie - Hooray that the baby is doing so well. I don't know why but I have a feeling that sch will reabsorb and everything will be just fine :hugs:

I'm actually opposite. I woke up burning up this am. I've also lost weight even though I'm eating all the time. I read that some women get increased metabolism earlier than others in pg. Thinkingvthat's it since it explains both symptoms.

Des - I have 2 more weeks to go before my first scan at 8 weeks. Hoping the time flies! Can't wait to confirm that there's a little baby just flourishing in there :cloud9:


----------



## Desiree1694

I will say that I felt so much better after seeing the little baby makes everything a little more surreal. crossing my fingers that time Flys for you.


----------



## psychochick

congrats desiree and little!

hopie: it's great that you're able to confirm the baby is doing well. SCH is not good news but your baby's clearly been a fighter so far and I'm sure he/she will win against SCH ;)

welcome and congrats wildworld and ruth :flower:

xan: I think I'm the same: I get so hot under the covers that I sweat and then I end up feeling cold. Like a very mild night sweat or something. Also DH keeps kicking the blankets ONTO me. Maybe we have too many blankets.

leson: hooray! so close to first scan! I am going on vacation to Hawaii starting 6w so I think those 2 weeks will pass fast but I am hoping MS won't be plaguing me. We're flying and also gonna be on boats some of those days. Guess I'm packing the dramamine.


----------



## ciz

So had my First midwife app. She thinks I'm actually 8 weeks gone.. but I know that's from my last period but if anything I might be 7 weeks but either way I'll find out 19th feb =)
[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/IMG-20160122-WA0000-1_2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/IMG-20160122-WA0000-1_2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
Weighed myself this morning I've already gained 3lbs... hopefully it's mostly water haha


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yey ciz, great bump! so jealous! X


----------



## lesondemavie

So jealous of all the lovely bumps I'm seeing! You all look great! I still look about the same, but I guess that's normal for your first.



I've been feeling run down this week, and like I'm on the verge of nausea the past two days. Maybe it's just the fear of it now that I'm 6 weeks! With the lower energy, I haven't been working out as much. Forced myself to do 30 minutes this morning and already feel my energy on an upswing. Need to remember that it helps me feel better:happydance:

*Psy* that sounds so fun! Hope you feel well enough to enjoy it. I keep thinking DH and I should do some sort of trip in second tri...but it'll have to be over a 3 day weekend. I used up all my PTO for weddings (my own and others), honeymoon in St Lucia, traveling to Tanzania, Galapagos, and Peru, and being sick a bit over the past 3 years (all 10 days a year of it boo...I end up working Saturdays to flex a lot of it). Hoping to save up my PTO this year for pay on maternity leave. Good thing we live in California! Some of the best family leave laws in the nation :thumbup:...still jealous of the time off most get in Europe though!


----------



## psychochick

Leson: we went to Peru and Galapagos for our honeymoon! It was after a really great dive in Galapagos that I decided I was ready to TTC! 

I definitely want to hear everyone's babymoon plans, especially if they are expecting #1. 

And great bump ciz. Leson your tummy looks more like a fitness ad ;) looks like great abs.


----------



## amantila

Some great news today after a physically and emotionally difficult week. Went for first ultrasound today and baby is doing great! Measuring at 7 weeks so further than I thought! Heart rate of 157 AND we got to hear it! Here's a picture of the baby bean:

https://s11.postimg.org/5lq82236r/image.jpg


----------



## lesondemavie

Hah that's so funny Psy! It was after our GPS/MP trip that we decided we were ready too! We went this past summer with a friend, my brother, and his then fiancée. What islands did you see? We did the south. I'd really love to go back and see Isabela and Fernandina. Did you do the backpacking trail to Machu Picchu? It was amazing. The Andes are by far the most beautiful mountain range I've ever seen. I wanted to just stay there!


----------



## amantila

So baby is due September 9th!


----------



## lesondemavie

Awww congrats aman!!!


----------



## ruthb

Thanks for alll the welcomes unfortunately I think I must have jinxed it, been cramping since yesterday and I started bleeding this morning, only pink spotting at first but now red with clots... I've never had a miscarriage before. I've just tested and it's positive but barely. Don't know what to do do I go to the doctor or just wait it out? This has been a hard week. :-(


----------



## DecemberWait

Love seeing all of these healthy scans <3 

ruthb- I am really sorry to hear you are bleeding :( can you get bloodwork done to track your HCG to see if maybe the bloodwork is related to something else...? Sometimes first trimester bleeding can be normal. *hugs*


----------



## mari35racz36

ruthb - sorry to hear you are bleeding. Sometimes pregnant women and bleed and no MC. I would call your doc they could do further testing for you. Hang in there!

ciz - super cute baby bump!!

amantilia - great scan pic! can't wait for mine next month:)

Do you ladies know about the travel advisory for pregnant women right now? It is due to a mosquito virus. We are going on vacation to Florida in March and should be ok. But there is a ton of tropical countries on the list. Here is a link with more info....
https://www.macleans.ca/society/hea...as-inspired-an-unprecedented-travel-advisory/


----------



## MummaMoo

Ruth, so sorry about this - how many weeks would you be? Others are right that you can still bleed during pregnancy, and I hope this is the case for you, but be prepared for a chemical if it's really early. I had one in October, got positive tests at the beginning of the week and started bleeding at the end of the week. I was 4weeks 3 days or thereabouts. I was told that there's no need for medical intervention as it's so early, it's just like a period, just a little heavier. Just rest up, take some paracetamol for the cramps, lots of cuddles :hugs:


----------



## amantila

Mari...we talked about that at my appointment today! I was in the Dominican Republic right before I got my bfp! But since I'm asymptomatic she says there are no worries. I guess it's a pretty big deal right now...crazy what a little mosquito can do. Not sure about Florida...doctor said it was mostly Caribbean countries but I would still double check!


----------



## hopie2015

Ruth- I'm really sorry you are experiencing this.. it is scary and hard to really tell what is going on. Were you able to call your doctor? I did have an early mc start that way but I also have a friend who had that happen and her baby was fine. It is so hard to know. An hcg test could help. Keep us posted.. We're thinking of you.

Amant- congrats! So glad you received this amazing news after such a draining week for you. 

Unicorn- aww..thank you. I wish I were that strong. I guess what I'm trying to do is replace my fear with faith and just trust that all will work out for the best one way or another. I guess next week's scan will tell a lot. Glad you are doing well. 

Mari- thanks. I saw that advisory. Scary-- this is all caused by a mosquito bite?
Psych- thanks so much! Oh you guys-those trips you took sound amazing -- a babymoon sounds great.. We actually talked about that last week. Sort of scared to fly while pg so if we make it to 2nd tri thinking of taking a road trip down south to the beaches. I also want to see 2 cities I never have - Austin and Nashville. 
Keeping focused on fun things like this sure helps during bed rest!


----------



## mrsmax

Just dropping in to say quick hi. I am still here but lurking at mo. Been on holiday this week so no PC but morning sickness has really kicked in. I had HG with my first and hoping this one isn't going to be as bad. 

Hugs to all those that need them and hifives to the good scans etc.


----------



## psychochick

ruth: If you could get to a doc for a hcg test that would definitely give you some answers. Definitely have heard plenty of people that bleed throughout their first trimester with normal pregnancies, fx this is just one of those cases.

aman: congrats! that is a very clear pic, love it.

leson: hahaha yes we did the inca trail. I did love the Andes as well. I think the Andes was much more worth seeing than Machu Picchu ruins itself so I'm really glad we did the backpacking. For Galapagos we took a 8 day cruise or something and saw a bunnch of islands. You should definitely see Isabela and Fernandina, Isabela's probably my favorite, it's got everything in one place. I'd like to go back to GPS too, but I would do a dive trip to Wolf/Darwin islands. This would be way after kids, probably.

mari: Thanks so much for the travel advisory!!! I didn't know about that. I guess not going anywhere south anytime soon >< There are a lot of misquitos in Hawaii though but hope Hawaii is far enough that it won't have any risk.

hopie: I think a road trip is a great idea. We'd probably want to do that too. I also want to see Austin, although it might be a tad far to drive for us. hehe


----------



## xanzaba

Ruth- hope it's okay

Mari- DH and I are taking a carribbean cruise so I've done some research. You should be fine in Florida, but don't go to the everglades where there are tons of mosquitos. Mosquitos don't like salt water so sticking to the coast is a good idea, and winter in Florida is cold enough to kill most mosquitos. If you're concerned, I would bring bug spray (surprisingly okay in pregnancy!) or buy some down there. There have been 3 cases of Zika in Florida, but all people who traveled to South America, so probably picked it up there.

Also, the risk of problems from Zika mainly occur in the first trimester, when the brain is developing. Depending on when you go in March, the most dangerous time might be over.


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - thanks so much for finding out more info:) I was in Cuba from Nov 25-Dec2, but I don't think it is on the list of travel advisories. But I got my last period on Dec 1. Glad to hear Florida is ok. We are going to a resort in Orlando and to Disney World too. I had no idea bug spray was safe in pregancy. Thanks!! I will definitely be using it. We won't leave the Orlando area. I will be 15 weeks when are are there, so just into the 2nd tri.

psy - I have not heard of any cases in Hawaii either. I have always wanted to go there!! I hope you have a wonderful trip:)

hope - yes, this crazy virus all comes from a mosquito bite. It can cause major brain development problems to the baby before it is born. So scary!!


----------



## campn

Ruth- With my DS I spotted on and off for about 2-3 weeks, it ranged from pink to brown to red and there was small bright red clots. I freaked out and went to the ER room cause the doctors office was closed and told me to go ahead, they did blood work and an ultrasound and it was just implantation blood or whatever really but it went away. 

I hope this is what you're experiencing, if the cramping gets too much you should ring your doctor. You and your bean are in my thoughts!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hello all!

Sorry I haven't been very talkative in here - I've just been very anxious and exhausted and not very chatty. I'll try to be move involved from here on out. :flower:

I had my first ultrasound today. We saw our little baby who is measuring right for dates and we got to see his/her strong little heartbeat. :happydance: My doctor changed my due date slightly, based on my lmp, so could you please change my due date to *September 4*? 

Ruth - I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding. Like the others have suggested, could you possibly get blood tests done to check your HCG levels, which would at least let you know what's going on? I'll be keeping you and your little bean in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## bakedbean

Ruth - Im sorry to hear about your bleeding. If it helps, i had red bleeding 2 days ago. It has not happened since but is very scary amd i shan't no all is well until my scan on tuesday. I went to the doctor who reffered me to EPU (tuesday), perhaps you should ask for an epu appointment too? Some women have bleeding but don't miscarry, apparently. Hopefully both our beans will be okay :thumbup:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Ruth, I'm so sorry to hear you have had bleeding. I agree that contacting your epu is the best way to go. Bleeding in early pregnancy doesn't have to mean the worst, but it's always good to get it checked out.

Hang in there!


----------



## dreamer1316

Hi eveyone - finding it hard to keep up with all the posts!

Ruth sorry about your bleeding - let us kow how u get on.

Lovely scan Aman x

Lovely bump pic im jealous! 

Im freezing all the time too! It's crazy.

Afm - went for a doctors appointment last night and gt the number of the midwife team so just got to wait for a date for my booking appointment now - could be a long wait! Im 5 weeks today according to my doctor :) fatigue and mild nausea continue. Not much other than that!


----------



## Alea

Good afternoon ladies. How are you all today? Welcome to our new ladies. I can't wait to get to know you all. 

Beautiful scan pictures, ladies. Thanks for sharing! Does anyone have names picked out that they care to share?

AFM - We have our private scan on Monday and I am excited but apprehensive. I can't believe I am 8 weeeks already! We have booked our holiday this morning which is another thing to look forward to.


----------



## gina236

Guysssss!! I guess I need a 12+ hr hold for a test to show. Looks like I'm not out. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow :D
 



Attached Files:







20160123_091148.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrsmax

hopie2015 said:


> Welcome and congrats to the new comers!
> 
> Littledreamer- congrats on the wonderful appointment and the perfect heart beat.. That is wonderful! I hear you with big snowstorm coming tomorrow. Will be a lazy weekend!
> 
> Mari- so glad 1st appt. went great. I am freezing cold all the time so easily.. not sure though if it is just because it is so freezing cold lately. I had strange hot flashes during the 5th week which have gone away.
> 
> So after 5 hours at hospital I got some good news and some bad.
> They saw the baby measuring right on time at 7w3 with a great heart rate.
> Then the doctor told me they found a subchorionic hemmorhage. She said nothing can do for it but rest and hope it absorbs. I haven't yet had the bleeding that is so common with SCH. I've only had very light pink spotting on some days. So if this gets bigger it will detach the sac from the placenta. It only increases my chance of m/c which are already very high at my age. It shocks me the baby seems to be doing so well. But it is so early.
> 
> So I am terrified. On bed rest. And guess all I can do is hope and pray.
> 
> Wishing everyone a great day~

 I had a SCH with DD. I did have bleeding on and off. Doctors here weren't concerned about it at all. It juyst meant I couldn't have ca home birth as there is a chance of bad bleeding after birt. Not sure they bother with bedrest here. Hugs you feel better soon. X


----------



## mrs unicorn

Gina that is wonderful news! Look after yourself, rest up and think happy thoughts. So happy for you Hun! Xx

Aman - fab picture!

ruth - so sorry to hear you are bleeding. Fx it's nothing to worry about. Hope you manage to get it checked out soon. X

Afm - I don't 'feel' pregnant. Apart from my boobs hurting all the time no major symptoms, just a bit of fatigue and vague nausea on and off. I guess I shouldn't wish them on myself! DH is currently decorating our hall/stairs and landing. Wish I could help him, poor thing. Nhs reckons you should avoid it until after 14 weeks. His dad is coming next week to help - I'm going to have an 'unexpected deadline' so I have to work that weekend!


----------



## dreamer1316

Thats great gina! 

Mrs Unicorn i dont think i "feel" pregnant either! I know im tired and mildly nauseous but im still not sure i have let myself believe it fully. I dont think i will untill i have seen it on a scan. Gd plan with the "unexpected deadline"! Im trying to think up reasons for not drinking - going for "im hungover" tonight - people will believe that!


----------



## gina236

I have the same problem. Going to a benefit tonight at a bar. I plan to just drink water or soda and say it's water and vodka or rum and coke if anyone asks.


----------



## dreamer1316

Gd plan Gina - its basically a huge give away when you like to have a drink and stop suddenly!


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh my goodness Gina! How exciting!!! I'm so incredibly happy for you :hugs:

I'm in the same boat Mrs and Emma. My bbs are a bit sore, I'm eating/drinking/peeing a bit more, and I get sleepy earlier, but that's about it. I was bracing myself for the worst since week three I had waves of nausea and bad fatigue, but I guess my body adjusted to the hcg just fine! I also think that my eating/exercise routine help. Week 3 I was still on holiday and traveling. Since then, I've been back home and back to good habits. Fingers crossed that nausea just never comes back :thumbup:


----------



## lesondemavie

Gina - I've just been drinking ginger ale in a bar glass at events like that and everyone just assumes it is some sort of cocktail :)


----------



## mrs unicorn

Emma I know what you mean about not truly believing it until the scan, it's why I can't wait for it. Wish they did them earlier here. 

Leson - My friend had no morning sickness whatsoever. She said she just felt tired. She is a healthy eater/exerciser so maybe that does help. I'm pretty good until it gets to the weekend!

Dry January is a good non drinking excuse. I've used that one. Although not long left on that!!


----------



## psychochick

I'm totally with all you girls. My breasts are kinda killing me but that's similar to TWW symptom. I do feel a little nauseous if I eat too much or get hungry, and I have light cramps that seems to have stopped. Seems like I've already gotten used to those small pregnancy symptoms so it already feels normal.

I went in for my first prenatal exam and the doc office confirmed pregnancy and hearing my gyno say "yup you're definitely pregnant" somehow made it seem more real to me and DH. First U/S scheduled for 2/17.

Gina: that's great news! No more spotting as well?


----------



## ciz

Ah so the nausea is really kicking in now. Got OH family over who remain in the dark about it all. So trying hard not to retch or pull a face at certain smells haha... it's hard going. 
Also having this dull headache which will not do one! 

Gina fab news lovely. Rest up! Xx


----------



## campn

Psy- I know it feels weird when a doctor says it doesn't it!? When I had my pelvic exam the doctor said "oh yeah your uterus is enlarged" and I was like "what why!?" And she was like "mm cause you're pregnant!??" 

I just didn't think it changes this fast!

I'm so tired all the time and nausea is really starting I can already feel it but it's still not horribly bad. Boobs are the big thing though (pun intended) they're super big and sore. Being tired isn't letting me play with my son as much as I want too and I feel so guilty :(

This pregnancy is already going by fast probably cause I'm already busy with a toddler at home and don't have the time to obsess over everything, but I still feel like I have to give this baby the attention I gave his/her brother.


----------



## MummaMoo

Fantastic news Gina! :happydance:

The nausea here is still pretty strong, the only time it really goes is when I'm lying down, which then results in me falling asleep.
Having a toddler to deal with during the first tri is not easy at all, trying to keep her occupied but so I can rest... and the nappies at the moment are VERY hard to handle!


----------



## amantila

mummamoo and campn...I do not envy you right now dealing with a toddler AND early pregnancy. I can't even imagine having to take care of a little one right now on top of feeling so sick. But, I want more than one so I guess I'll find out what that's like someday.

gina! yay! great news!

I had craft time today...putting together our announcements for our parents :] I made cards for each grandparent with the ultrasound pic in it and cute little grandma/grandpa/baby scrapbooking stickers. My FIL's bday is next Friday, so we are planning to drive out to see him and give him his "birthday present." I put the card at the bottom of the box and over it I folded a onesie that says "Guess What?" You can't tell it's a onesie by the way it's folded...you can only see the words...I'm tricky :] So we are wrapping it up in birthday paper and giving it to him next weekend. 

For my mom, I did the same thing. She lives far away though so I'm going to mail it to her, but under my name so she won't open it. I'll call her and give her a heads up that I "accidentally" had something I bought from etsy shipped to the house and ask if she can let me know when it gets there. Totally believable because I bought tons of stuff from etsy and shipped it to her house before my wedding. When she says she got it, I'll call her and ask if she can open it up just to make sure my "order" is alright. That way, I'll be able to hear her reaction when she finds out!

For my dad (who loves food), I used a pair of tweezers to remove the paper from a fortune cookie and wrote my own fortune to stuff back inside. It says "With fall will come new grandchild." Mailing that to him tomorrow! 

Hopefully I can manage to surprise them all! Anybody else have fun announcement ideas?


----------



## campn

Aman- Hehe when I was on here pregnant with my DS and other ladies would say they're chasing their toddlers I cringed thinking that must be exhausting! Now it's my turn. 

Your plans are all so cute! I already told my parents just over the phone cause they live overseas. 

We haven't told DH's family yet (parents, siblings, grandma, aunt) so we plan to tell them all at once. I'll dress DS in a shirt that says "big brother" and see if they'll notice it. Also bringing in cookies that are cut into little onesis and write with icing pen "baby #2" so we can celebrate after in case some don't get the shirt.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi I just wanted to pop in and say you can officially remove me from the September list. :( I had a D&C yesterday morning.

I hope all of you ladies have a wonderful pregnancy! I'll be back on the ttc bandwagon soon. I'm determined to keep trying for a rainbow baby.


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Michelle :hugs: good luck with your rainbow journey


----------



## psychochick

michelle: so sorry :hugs: FX for your next sticky bean.

aman: those are cute. We're not gonna do anything fancy to tell people. I'm very much an email/text type of person. I wish I still had the energy to do cute announcements but I think my engagement/wedding stuff was enough work for a lifetime :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Michelle I am so sorry <3


----------



## lesondemavie

:hugs: I'm so sorry Michelle. Glad you're looking forward. All the best to you and your future sticky bean! <3

So cute aman! Also love the shirt idea camp! I'm having trouble even thinking about what I want to do before I go in for my first scan. I just sent a photo of my BFP to my sister and two close friends who all knew we were ttc. 

We're having lunch with my parents the day after my scan, so I'm thinking we'll just give them a Valentine's Day card for grandma and grandpa with a picture in it. My youngest brother will probably be there then too. 

My other brother lives on the other side of the country. He and his wife are also trying, so I want to be sensitive to that. They also know and think we're still ttc. I recently exchanged some emails with my SIL and she shared that she just started her period this past Monday, and that she cried the whole drive home after her friends showed up at dinner in shirts revealing that they are expecting. I'm thinking after the scan I'll send her an email or text saying that I'm having a really POSITIVE day and that we'll FaceTime with her and my brother that night. Should give her some time to prepare/process, but also give us the opportunity to share the good news with my brother and include her if she's ready. *What do you all think? Would that have helped you while ttc?*

For DH's family, well his mom already cornered me and made me tell her. I assume she told his dad, but she swears she hasn't. We'll probably just give them a call. DH's sister is also expecting. She calls her LO bean, so I'm thinking DH can call her that weekend and just say that bean's cousin sprout is also on the way :).

We'll ask them all to keep it on the DL until second tri, but I'm expecting it to get out to my grandma, aunts, uncles, and cousins just as soon as my mom knows.

Guess I've thought about it more than I realized :haha: Is it February yet?


----------



## gina236

So sorry Michelle :hugs: 

Those are all such great announcements guys. We already told my parents as the issues I've been having I had to talk to my mom about it but for DH family I made a bib that has a jeep on it and says Lil jeeper (I'm big into jeeps). We plan to wrap it with a note that asks them to hold onto it for him/her. We are gonna say it is something we ordered for christmas but it didn't come in on time so they won't be suspicious. Plan to do it either next week or the week after, once I talk to a doctor. They don't know we have been trying and aren't exactly hoping for it so I'm not sure how it will be received. Hopefully they put aside their opinions and can be happy for us.


----------



## psychochick

leson: It's a tricky situation. If I remember correctly ur SIL has been trying even longer right? I think seeing people trying longer than me get their happy ending was inspiring, but seeing people that got it faster than me always made me wonder if something was wrong with me haha. So, not sure how she'd receive the news. Might have to go with your gut during the facetime.

Also funny: we also sorta nicknamed it "Bean" as well but partly because people on here call it bean and also Bean is a character from ender's game that's super smart. But I love the bean sprout thing hahaha...


----------



## gina236

Lesondemavie forgot to answer your question, I feel like as long as you don't throw it in her face you should be okay. Just be mindful that she is still trying. Its okay to be happy but you dont want to be like jumping up and down happy. Just be sensitive to her feelings. You said she just started her period, I'd do it around when she would be ovulating if you can figure it out. I was always in a better mood during then than right after AF started. Maybe that will help her not get too upset about it.


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies! I just got my BFP today and my edd is Sept 28th. I am super excited to join this group! This will be #4 for us and our last. We have two boys and a girl so hoping for another little girl to round out the pack but we will be happy with either! I am already feeling very nauseous and have had a headache for like a week strait. Also been napping every day even after going to bed early the night before. It seems the nausea has started a lot sooner with this one than my last but I know it's about to get a lot worse as I get really bad HG with my pregnancies. Anyways, super excited and can't wait to spend the next 9 months with you lovely ladies! Oh how do I get a Sept snugglers pic for my siggy?


----------



## campn

Michelle- I'm so so sorry hun. Please keep us updated, you're in my thoughts! 

Leso- She will probably be a little sad regardless and I'm sure you understand that, maybe you should break the news to her first just one on one before "screaming it out" you know? I've a friend who has been trying for much longer than me so I decided to just break the news to her first and see how she feels. 

Gina- Really who cares what they think!? They'll have opinions but it shouldn't effect your happiness so just be like "okay whatevs!" 
I'm in a better mind set this time than with our first after seeing how some things weren't handled nicely by the inlaws so this time quite honestly, they come last.


----------



## MummaMoo

Michelle : hugs: So sorry, hope you get your forever baby soon!

Gina, don't let other's negativity take anything away from your happy news! This is what you and you DH want, never mind anyone else.

I love the ideas people have had for their announcements, I've been boring and just told family. If I do an official one on fb I might be a bit more creative, then again I might not - I'll probably be too impatient to think about it!

Leson - tricky situation, but I'm sure you'll handle it right. I'm sure she'll be really excited for you after a bit of initial disappointment (as in, "why not me?")
I had friends getting their bfps whilst I was "trying" (not really putting much effort into it) and I was envious, but it just made me concentrate my efforts.

CountryMomma congratulations and welcome! For the banner, click on it and It'll take you to the page where you can get the links to copy and paste in your "edit signature" bit under your user control panel. Just find the IMG code for forums.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks MummaMoo for the congrats and the hint on how to get the banner!


----------



## dreamer1316

No cute announcement plans here! Just plan on telling people face to face. Its my first so i expext my family will be over the moon! 

Welcome country Momma! my edd is 26th sept so we r not far apart!

So sorry Michelle i hope u get your rainbow baby very soon xx

Afm- i just got my 3+ on the cbd at 5+1 it made me happy to see that :)


----------



## mrs unicorn

So sorry Michelle. I hope it's over soon and you start to feel better. Xx

Leson - I think giving her a little hint before the FaceTime is a good idea. It'll take the initial shock reaction away. I am sure she will be happy for you, it's just at first her reaction my not be happiness, more frustration towards herself. I'm sure that will pass though. Good luck, not an easy thing to do. X

I wanted to do 'grandad' and 'aunty' cards with a pic of the scan but DH isn't keen. I love all the craft stuff (did everything for our wedding) maybe I just need to work on him a little. We're going to do it all in person though. It'll take us 3 weekends to get round the parents, my brother and best mates though! No one lives close by. Such a drag but we're kinda used to trekking about!


----------



## xanzaba

Leson- We tried for a while without anything happening (turns out I was severely vitamin D deficient) so I know how it feels. I think it's a good idea to let her know in advance so she can prepare. If you say something like you know she's been trying for a while so you respect her feelings and wanted to tell her in private, I think she would appreciate the thought. I would avoid anything too cute as the conversation might get pretty serious.

As for telling people. We are being super cautious about this one after two later miscarriages (18 and 14 weeks). I've told my parents because they area in town and they are both doctors. As for everyone else, my sister included, I am waiting to hear about the genetic screening because we'll feel more confident. The second had a trisomy and with the first I had bleeding since week 5 due to a clot bigger than the baby. No bleeding and no evidence for a clot so far. 

Honestly, I dread telling my sister because she makes _everything_ about her. I stopped talking to her for a few months after the first miscarriage because she would call me bawling on the phone, even as I was trying to put my life back together. 

My husband has a huge family, and they are a completely different story. They are super sweet, and I feel very close to them. But we don't want to tell them and then have them feel sad and worried about us if something goes wrong. So I guess we're just waiting until the first trimester screening is done. Probably will facetime them so we can tell them "face-to-face" since they live in Europe.

I also have some very close friends that I can't wait to tell. Seems like the stork comes in waves-I know one is pregnant, but I'm not supposed to know. A couple I know are pregnant now, and knew early on about my last pregnancies. And one I know wants to be, but has some complicated personal life issues she needs to work out.


----------



## amantila

Michelle...so sorry :hugs: Hope your rainbow baby is right around the corner.

Leson: I think the fact that you are considering her feelings and reaction tells me that you are sensitive and will handle the difficult situation well. Definitely tell her one on one and give her some time to process. It will be hard for her, but she will appreciate the thought you've given to be sensitive to her feelings and she will be happy for you once she has time to process. 

CountryMomma: welcome and congrats! I think I remember seeing you on the TTC boards!

Husband has had a horrid cold this weekend and has been kicked to the spare bedroom (for other reasons too...ugh). I do not want to get sick. I do not want that cold on top of nausea. Thinking I will open all the windows today for some fresh air and try to clean everything. :nope:


----------



## CountryMomma

I am gutted.. I don't know what to think.. I took my other test with FMU and there was nothing.. Maybe a hint of a line.. Could it have been a false negative? I didn't think those were possible.. Maybe my urine was to concentrated? I am so messed up right now..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## DecemberWait

*hugs* Countrymama. Can you get an HcG blood test done? Lines can vary so much day to day and test to test they really aren't a good gauge of what's going on with your pregnancy for the most part. I had lines darken and lighten when I was pregnant with my daughter...I would say put the tests down and call your doctor for a beta HcG test <3 best of luck mama


----------



## lesondemavie

Welcome country! I think I see a shadow of something. Do you have any digitals or frers?

* Thank you all for your kind advice *

Xan - I'm so sorry to hear about your previous losses. One of my good friends found out her baby had trisomy a few years back. It was heart wrenching. That friend carried her baby almost full term, but she was still born. She still talks very fondly of her pregnancy and her little girl Abbey. From what I understand it is a really rare chance thing and not hereditary, but sadly she had a mc after that. We're all hoping she gets her rainbow soon. Everything seems to be going so well for you and your little snuggler so far :cloud9:. I hope you won't mind me using your story to inspire her and give her hope.

Psy - You're remembering my other SIL, DH's sister (_I know my life is complicated_). She announced she was expecting on Xmas eve and it brought me to tears :cry:. I was so happy for her bc we think she had been trying for a year or more, but the sadness for me took over at first. Little did I know I had conceived just a few days before and my little sprout was on its way to my uterus for implantation. I was glad she told DH when I wasn't around, but it also hurt my feelings a bit that she didn't want to tell me herself. I'm definitely considering that as I think about how to tell my brother's wife. I'm really close with my brother and I'm closer to his wife than I am to DH's sister. They married :wedding: this past October and she went off bcp right away, but it took her a while to start Oing again. We started a few months before them, but as I experienced it's hard no matter what.

Gina - I actually did consider telling her around O time when everything's really hopeful :thumbup:. If she started this week, and my scan is in 2 weeks then It should be right around then when we share the news. I can't really know without directly asking her. I mean we're close, but not THAT close :haha:

I'm actually also worried about telling DH's sister. We were all engaged around the same time and married just a month apart. I was all excited, and thought it would bring us closer. Instead, she wrote this long letter about how our engagement was sucking the joy out of hers, and indirectly asked us to move our wedding date. Now we're both expecting at the same time. This time no expectations, and no matter how she reacts at least she can't ask us to move our date :happydance:


----------



## gina236

CountryMomma said:


> I am gutted.. I don't know what to think.. I took my other test with FMU and there was nothing.. Maybe a hint of a line.. Could it have been a false negative? I didn't think those were possible.. Maybe my urine was to concentrated? I am so messed up right now..

Same thing happened to me. Something is up with the hcg in my urine. I got a positive last saturday, a lighter barely there positive sunday, a negative Wednesday and now a positive digital yesterday. False positives are not possible. What people consider false positives are really evaps or indents. But if it was a definite positive I'd say you are pregnant and try not to worry.


----------



## hopie2015

Michelle- I am so sorry for your loss. Take extra good care of yourself and let that positive attitude keep carrying you forward. I'm wishing you all the best.

Hope everyone is feeling alright today. Leson- that is great you have just had light manageable nausea. I am envious! 

Well, the blizzard is over here and I slept about 20 hours! After almost 3 weeks of this severe sickness it is really wearing me down. Thank you for those who posted about their own experiences with sch. Wow- I didn't know it increases chances of bleeding after birth. Yikes. This whole thing is terrifying to me. I guess it's better to be on bed rest with 2 feet of snow outside in January, rather than sunny June! And we're all lucky we are in 1st tri during these cold months with that mosquito virus going around- I wonder if it will make its way to the States in the summer. 

Mari- hope you are feeling even a little better today?

Take good care everyone~


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks ladies. Looking at the pic again I see that there is a super faint line its just crazy that it was so dark last night and then with FMU it was almost invisible. I will be calling Dr in the morning to get a blood test hopefully in the next few days. I am also going to run to store and grab a few FRER to test again tonight. I am thinking maybe my evening urine is better than FMU.. here is my test from last night and this morning, just so the ladies who didn't see before can see that it was def a real positive!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0261.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 19









image.jpeg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## lesondemavie

Country - My tests were always better in the pm too :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Thank you ladies, I am feeling a little more at ease as I can tell there is a faint line on the test from this morning so its not completely BFN but still worried until I get another good BFP or positive beta.


----------



## campn

Country: was your first positive test taken yesterday? Cause sometimes it takes 48-72 hours for the levels to double. Also it all depends on how diluted your urine is, like did you drink more water last night perhaps? 
I would get another brand and just see. Each test and each batch have different sensitivities I know that after so many ICs! 

Ladies, remember my freak out over my lines few days ago? Well today I tested with a CB weeks estimator and got 3+!! It put my mind at ease and I won't be testing anymore cause those lines test don't tell you much once you reach a certain hCG I guess.


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes, my first positive was yesterday around 5 or 6 pm. I did get up to pee at around 1 am then tested at 730am not sure if that makes a difference, my urine was way darker than yesterday when I got the BFP. I will be getting a different test this afternoon and try to test around the same time as yesterday!


----------



## mari35racz36

Michellebelle- I am so sorry:hugs: Thinking of you. Your rainbow will come soon:)


----------



## mari35racz36

CountryMomma said:


> Thanks ladies. Looking at the pic again I see that there is a super faint line its just crazy that it was so dark last night and then with FMU it was almost invisible. I will be calling Dr in the morning to get a blood test hopefully in the next few days. I am also going to run to store and grab a few FRER to test again tonight. I am thinking maybe my evening urine is better than FMU.. here is my test from last night and this morning, just so the ladies who didn't see before can see that it was def a real positive!!

Sorry your tests have been so confusing. Each brand can vary so much with its sensitivety. I ageree, call your doc for a blood test and get some FRER tests. Good luck!!


----------



## mari35racz36

Hope - I really hope your severe MS eases soon!!! I am still pretty sick. Now even looking at the computer makes me feel sick:( I saw on the news about the snow storm in U.S. Crazy how much snow you guys got! We have barely go any snow this year. Usually we get tons by now.


----------



## amantila

country: definitely get some FRERs and test again! Like others said it can take a bit for the HCG to double. Fingers crossed for you that this morning was a fluke!

AFM: So I think I can manage real food once every several days. Haha. A few days ago I ate guacamole and a small small small piece of salmon. Today for lunch, I just made some angel hair protein pasta (because meat is just not happening right now), fresh chopped plum tomato, and a handful of spinach, garlic, and butter because I couldn't handle olive oil. Topped with a small sprinkle of parmesan cheese and I devoured every bite. Not bad after pretty much living off of toast, fruit, smoothies, and pbjs for the last two weeks.


----------



## dreamer1316

Im sure your line will get darker soon country momma - maybe try a different brand as other ladies suggested.

I had a freak out in a baby store today! Just looking at all the stuff i was like omg i have no clue about any of this! Bought myself some maternity leggings - figured im only gonna get bigger! 

Campn thats great to get the 3+ i got mine today too :)


----------



## psychochick

leson: Ooh yeah I guess both are SIL heheh. Yeah I mean as I said, since she's been trying for less time than you, then I think telling her would actually make her feel at ease that it's not supposed to happen right away. If you're already close with her, I think she would be happy to hear and maybe you can share some tips! Also your DH's sister sounds pretty catty about the engagement. I hope she doesn't spend the rest of her life feeling like your kids are overshadowing hers either (but I hope they do ;))

countrymama: make sure you always test at the same time of the day. Can't compare morning urine with evening urine. Testing everyday may also not be super informative. I tested every other day FMU only. I know it's hard especially if you've had chemical before, which had last cycle, but it's really unnecessarily stressful.


----------



## xanzaba

Leson- thanks for the kind words. Both are sort of just freak accidents, and I know that my odds of having a huge clot again or down's is pretty small, but I won't rest until that 12 week mark has passed and I have the results.

As for your SIL, I hope this will be very different from an engagement. Having cousins that will grow up together is priceless! I always wish I did, since my sister and I aren't close.

Country- a false positive is very rare, and an evap that dark is too. Fx'ed you just peed on a dud :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks ladies, I am anxious to run to the store and grab some FRER but I still have a few hours until I will test. I will make sure to just test in afternoon from now on.


----------



## ssarahh

Hi ladies 

Congratulations to all of the new ladies with their lovely BFPs. 

I have been silently following along, but have been away in Italy for the last week so has been difficult to post.

Michelle - I am so sorry and wish you all the very best. I hope you get your sticky bean really really soon. 

Hope - hope the MS starts to calm down really soon. I have been following the storm news - crazy weather! I hope it doesn't cause too much disruption for you.

AFM: Sickness is starting to hit - it wouldn't say it is full blown sickness, but I definitely do not feel very good at all. It seems to kick in late afternoon and early evening - I am wondering whether its because I am getting hungry? 

Actually, while I am posting, JoJo Mama are having quite a big maternity sale on at the moment and there are some real bargains on their website - I have looked mainly at the maternity clothes section. Thought I would mention it just in case anyone fancies some retail :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Having a day here where things just don't sit well in the stomach and whatever I eat comes back. Yesterday I never had anything to eat after maybe 2pm and this morning I felt like I was going to pass out, even sat down.. urgh. Still, got to put things into perspective and remind myself that i'm getting off lightly compared to some of you lovely ladies. Really fancying some noodles but just feel like It'll be a waste of time!

On another note, today we put our little girl in her toddler bed for the first time, and dismantled the cot (temporarily).. so she doesn't associate being kicked out of the cot with the baby. After about 5 minutes of crying before nap time, she settled and slept well for 2 hours. This evening we were expecting a battle but she's gone to bed as good as gold! :happydance: still expecting disruptions in the morning as she's an early waker but YAY!! 

Country - i'd try and resist poas everyday, every other or even two days inbetween and you should see great progressions. Doing it everyday and not seeing what you expect to is so disheartening and leads you to fearing the worst.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks MummaMoo, I think that's a good idea.


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Hey ladies, this thread moves so fast, I've not been on for a couple of days and there are pages and pages to catch up on! 

After getting to 8 weeks with no nausea I thought I'd escaped it but it's suddenly come on and I've been feeling sick for 2 days...I guess it's a nice reminder I'm pregnant.

We hadn't told anyone we're having another baby yet but decided to tell my mum yesterday. She said you better not be ha ha! I knew she'd react like that because we've got a 1 year old and a 2 year old already and she knows how much hard work it will be. She is happy now she's had time to digest it though


----------



## lesondemavie

Yay for 3+ camp and Emma!

Big hugs and saltines for those feeling sick :hugs:. Hope it passes for you all soon!

Hooray mum for the bed switch going so well! Congrats!

I think I'm finally starting to pop a bit! Nothing as awesome as some your beautiful bumps, but still just a bit. Maybe it's just breakfast, but maybe not :haha:. Although I did eat and sleep ALOT yesterday. My bbs don't hurt quite as much today, but I feel like they're a bit perkier and I'm noticing some blue veins showing on the sides. Is that normal? Also my back has been super itchy the past few days. I was hoping it was just a bit of dry skin, but today I realized it's hives. I get them sometimes, but I guess you can get them more in pg due to your immune system kicking up a notch :(. I'd usually just pop an extra Zyrtec or two, but I don't think I want to do that right now with a class B drug that I'm already taking every day. Ah well it's bothersome, but not horrible.

Happy Sunday to all <3! Another day down and another day to celebrate :cloud9:


----------



## xanzaba

DH said the funniest thing- that it seems like every day I spin the pregnancy symptoms wheel. One day sore boobs, but not much MS. The next I'm gagging on my toothbrush and shivering cold. Today it was much colder than normal here, and I didn't even feel chilly. I got my HCG levels back from the doctor and they are over 170,000 so hopefully they will not keep rising! I put it into the doubling calculator and it said doubling every 6+ days, but at this point I presume they are pretty flat. I guess for them being so high I'm lucky I'm not throwing up.


----------



## Mummy1506

Sorry to hear of your loss Michelle. Hoping your rainbow is right round the corner! 

Things seem to be going ok here feeling quite positive. Nausea is kicking in for me, no ms just yet but the feeling sick after eating is certainly there. Never felt so happy to feel sick lol. 

Another day down for me as its 10pm here. 

Hope everyone else is feeling well.


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok, I am going to not test again, its just stressing me out.. Took a FRER at the same time I took the one yesterday that was positive and so faint I can't say it was a BFP. Calling the doc first thing in the morning my only concern is that when I get there they will do a urine test and it will be negative and then they won't do a blood test.. we will see. 

Experiencing symptoms like mad though, my BBs are huge and veiny and my nipples have darkened quite a bit. Still having a lot of nausea and am constantly hungry, I ate a huge steak for lunch and about 20 minutes later I was starving again. Also this may be TMI but DH said my vagina looked purple.. I really think the test was accurate and I am indeed pregnant, just wish I could confirm that test! But I supposed there are sane women out there that only test once then go to Dr so.. I am just going to go with that lol


----------



## campn

Leso- The veins are normal and common! I've also gotten so itchy and I'm pretty sure it's pregnancy related as I have never gotten itchy like that everywhere except for when I was pregnant. 

Xan- I also gag on my touch brush when I scrap my tongue! My gah reflux is just getting worse and worse.

Country- my sister who had two losses just recently got pregnant again and she only tested ONCE. Like the pack comes with two tests and she only tested once. I'm like "who are you, Allen!?" 

I notice sometimes these forums make us do these things cause that's the normal on here, while someone from the "real" world who doesn't check forums wouldn't do some of the things we do.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thats funny about your sister campn! But with my first two pregnancies I only tested once, got my BFP and went to Dr. No serial testing until my third after I started reading the forums lol.


----------



## DecemberWait

I have taken maybe 20 FRER JUST from this pregnancy so yeah I am definitely an extreme POAS addict but at some point you need to put the tests down because ultimately it won't change the outcome of your pregnancy. I think if I had never experienced a MC I wouldn't be so obsessed, but having had 3 I can't get excited about a pregnancy until I see a baby on an ultrasound with a flickering heart. Sadly. I really wish I could be more excited - I am 5 weeks today and just counting down each day that we get closer to the end of the first trimester! I get my second betas tomorrow and even though my tests have looked good I am extremely nervous. I want this pregnancy to work out so badly, it's hard to get too invested though when you are a recurrent miscarrier.


----------



## DecemberWait

My worst fear is coming true woke up with cramping and bleeding. Will get bloodwork to confirm the loss of the pregnancy. Good luck everyone <3. Hopefully I do not need to go through a 5th miscarriage to have my 2nd child.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi everyone. I woke up to brown discharge this morning. :cry: also my ms seems to have lessenef. I had gp appointment today anyway and she had booked me in for scan at epu on Wednesday. After my miscarriage in October I cant help but assume the worse, although clinging to hope as I know broen blood is old blood etc etc but gp seemed concerned about an ectopic although she said unlikely as I have no pain....


----------



## mrsmax

December we both posted bad news at the same time :hugs: hope youre doing ok.


----------



## xanzaba

December and Mrs. Max- sending you warm wishes and keeping fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## gina236

So sorry December and Mrs max :hugs: hoping for the best for both of you! 

morning sickness seems to have officially started. Someone in my office smells like a hair salon after someone gets their hair dyed or permed etc. That gross chemically smell. Almost just saw my breakfast again. I have a fear of throwing up so I have gotten very good at stopping it but I'm not sure how I will hide this for another 6 weeks minimum if I am throwing up all day at work. The bathroom shares a wall with my room and it is definitely not sound proof. How do women do this?


----------



## DecemberWait

Sorry MrsMax. I really hope you get good news. I had a lot of brown spotting with my daughter and was fine. Spotting is super common in pregnancy <3 Definitely call your OB. I feel there is a good chance you will be just fine :)

I guess I am not fully counting myself out until I get bloodwork confirming my levels have dropped. It sucks, my progesterone and hcg were both better than they were with my daughter, I really don't know what happened, I guess there was just something wrong with the baby :cry:


----------



## xanzaba

December- bleeding doesn't necessarily mean miscarriage. I hope you get some hope from the doctor.


----------



## ssarahh

Mrs Max and December - I will be thinking of both of you ... fx'ed for some positive news. 

x


----------



## DecemberWait

My tests are WAY lighter, or else I'd agree bleeding isn't always bad.


----------



## mari35racz36

DecemberWait said:


> My worst fear is coming true woke up with cramping and bleeding. Will get bloodwork to confirm the loss of the pregnancy. Good luck everyone <3. Hopefully I do not need to go through a 5th miscarriage to have my 2nd child.

I am so sorry you are going through this. Fingers crossed the bleeding isnt because of an MC. Thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## mari35racz36

mrsmax said:


> Hi everyone. I woke up to brown discharge this morning. :cry: also my ms seems to have lessenef. I had gp appointment today anyway and she had booked me in for scan at epu on Wednesday. After my miscarriage in October I cant help but assume the worse, although clinging to hope as I know broen blood is old blood etc etc but gp seemed concerned about an ectopic although she said unlikely as I have no pain....

I am so sorry you have some bleeding as well. It is a good sign you have no pain. I had a bleed at 10 weeks with DS1, it was quite a bit og brownish/dark blood. Turned out to be a pockect of old blood that finally decided to come out. Fingers crossed for you and your bean:hugs:


----------



## CountryMomma

So sorry to hear of the bleeding December and mrsmax, that is always scary. 

I just got off the phone with the Drs office and have an appointment booked for Thursday afternoon to see what is going on. I hope they will just do a blood test instead of urine test because I think if the urine test comes back negative they won't do a blood test. But I have the pics of my positive test so maybe that will persuade them.


----------



## mari35racz36

I am still pretty sick today. It feels like I am hung over 24/7. i am 8 weeks tomorrow and hoping slowly after that my energy will come back! I am so exhausted at night, but when I go to lay down it takes me forever to fall asleep. Anyone else the same?


----------



## DecemberWait

I got my 2nd betas back today. My first beta 101, second beta 462 doubling time was 41hrs. OB called it "perfect." Unfortunately because of my bleeding and almost negative pregnancy tests I can only assume something went wrong in the last few days. I can't get in until Wednesday for another blood test.


----------



## mrsmax

December. Those are great results. Did you retest? Might havebeen a dodgy hpt.:hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

I did test on several brands and they are all barely there positives and it isn't the hook effect because I diluted my urine and then they are negative completely.


----------



## campn

DecemberWait said:


> I did test on several brands and they are all barely there positives and it isn't the hook effect because I diluted my urine and then they are negative completely.

I'm so so sorry hun. I can't believe how fast things can change like that.


----------



## MummaMoo

Keeping everything crossed for you both December and MrsMax :hugs:


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding Dec, and your spotting Mrs. I'll be thinking of you both and hoping for the best this week :hugs: <3 <3

As of this morning, I'm having a hard time shaking the worry. I think losing the sore bbs yesterday and it not returning today is really doing me in. It was the one symptom that clearly screamed you're pg! I've been so good these past few weeks and so emotionally level, but today my anxiety is up and I feel like I'm on the verge of tears. Maybe that's a symptom in of itself? I keep chanting our mantra _celebrate every day_ but for some reason it's just not as easy to do today. Despite the worry, I still have this overwhelming feeling that our sprout is there and doing just fine. It's a strange mix of emotions. I just wish there was a way to get some reassurance sooner. I'm thankfully out of tests, so no more poas here :)


----------



## mrsmax

December that does sound confusing. I didnt know hcg could drop that quickly. :hug:


----------



## gina236

Les that can happen alot. As your body adjusts the soreness will go away. I've been told it will come in waves on and off as your body is changing and adjusting. Try not to worry. I'm sure little sprout is just fine :hugs:


----------



## Lallie81

Would love to join you ladies! Got my BFP on Jan 17th and worked out I am due on Sept 25th. Due to all my losses I am already on my meds and had betas of 315 on 16dpo and 694 on 18dpo. Just taking it one day at a time until early scan on February 9th where we hope to see a heartbeat and I can start my heparin injections.

So sorry to read that mrs and December are going through worrying days, I really hope for good news for you both.


----------



## amantila

I woke up with a small bit of brown spotting today. Still spotting at lunch time but still brown and really really light. I'm scared and hoping this is from my internal ultrasound and Pap smear on Friday?

What should I do? I'm so worried.


----------



## mari35racz36

Lallie - congrats and welcome!! Wishing all the best for you and you little bean:)

Amantilla - the blood is most likely from your pap test. That happened to me as well. But if your really worried, you can cal your doc to ask.


----------



## xanzaba

Amantila- I agree it's probably from the exam, but I would call the doctor's office for a professional opinion/reassurance.


----------



## mrs unicorn

So sorry December and Mrs max. Fx that it turns out well for you both. Xx

Aman - I would suspect it was from your smear. If it doesn't get any heavier I wouldn't worry. But like mari said, you can always call the doc.

Leson - try try try not to worry. I have moments just like you 'why don't I feel pregnant yet, should I worry' these first few weeks are so hard, you feel quite alone. I'll be 10w+1 before I see a midwife and over 12w before a scan. I kind of feel like I want some attention now to make sure everything is ok. Just keep telling myself I have a long wait so I have to stop worrying or I'll be a complete wreck by then! X


----------



## psychochick

mrsmax and decemberwait: I'm really hoping there's a good explanation for both of you. Seems like there's been a lot of spotting here lately and I'm sure a lot of it is normal. But I understand the worry, hope your doctors will give you answers soon.

aman: pap smear will probably make you spot. I spot after pretty much every pap. Not to mention your cervix is more sensitive during pregnancy.

lallie: welcome!

leson: breast tenderness coming and going seems like a common thing. I've read it everywhere that being a fickle symptom. MS too can come and go.

Speaking of which, my breast tenderness def comes and goes but today is in the coming phase where it hurts so much that I couldn't keep my bra buckled. So I'm sitting here at work wearing unbuckled bra :X definitely need a more flexible bra soon.


----------



## dreamer1316

Sorry you are going through worrying times decemberwait and mrsmax x really hope its all just normal bleeding x


----------



## gina236

Finally got ahold of a doctor and I have an appointment Wednesday to get a scan to make sure the baby is in the right place and not ectopic as I didn't get a bfp until 20 dpo. I will be 6+3, do you think they will be able to see anything?


----------



## MummaMoo

Gina, I'd say yes, they'll see something at 6+3. Lots of luck for Wednesday!

Welcome Lallie, congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Leson, I think we all get these nagging doubts during first tri whilst we're waiting for appointments to come around, because we just don't know, we haven't seen anything, so how we feel is all we've got to go by, unless we're lucky enough to get early scans. In the UK we get our first at 12 weeks, unless there have been previous multiple losses, or we pay for a private scan... so whether we "feel" pregnant is the only indicator. My MS had it's good days and bad days. Today was good so instead of worrying, I'm just trying to think "yay! I can eat!"

Amantilia, again, I think the smear will have irritated things down there, causing a bit of bleeding. Try not to worry. Get hold of your doc for reassurance, but I reckon all is good.


----------



## Just1more2

Sorry for the absence ladies. Have been unwell and generally not wanting to look at boards. Very sickey in the evenings, only after eating... :sick: *Scan in 2 days!!!*

Sorry for your loss michelle:hugs: You have such a good attitude and I will keep you in my thoughts!

Welcome new ladies!! First page is updated. CountryMomma - I will wait to add you when you are ready!! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## xanzaba

Gina- I went in at ~6 weeks and saw the sac and fetal pole. The doctor almost didn't want to check for a heartbeat because she said it was early and didn't want to worry me if she couldn't find it. But, it was there and going along at a reasonable gallop. Good luck Wednesday!

Just1- good luck on Wednesday too :)


----------



## Just1more2

lesondemavie said:


> :hugs: I'm so sorry Michelle. Glad you're looking forward. All the best to you and your future sticky bean! <3
> 
> So cute aman! Also love the shirt idea camp! I'm having trouble even thinking about what I want to do before I go in for my first scan. I just sent a photo of my BFP to my sister and two close friends who all knew we were ttc.
> 
> We're having lunch with my parents the day after my scan, so I'm thinking we'll just give them a Valentine's Day card for grandma and grandpa with a picture in it. My youngest brother will probably be there then too.
> 
> My other brother lives on the other side of the country. He and his wife are also trying, so I want to be sensitive to that. They also know and think we're still ttc. I recently exchanged some emails with my SIL and she shared that she just started her period this past Monday, and that she cried the whole drive home after her friends showed up at dinner in shirts revealing that they are expecting. I'm thinking after the scan I'll send her an email or text saying that I'm having a really POSITIVE day and that we'll FaceTime with her and my brother that night. Should give her some time to prepare/process, but also give us the opportunity to share the good news with my brother and include her if she's ready. *What do you all think? Would that have helped you while ttc?*
> 
> For DH's family, well his mom already cornered me and made me tell her. I assume she told his dad, but she swears she hasn't. We'll probably just give them a call. DH's sister is also expecting. She calls her LO bean, so I'm thinking DH can call her that weekend and just say that bean's cousin sprout is also on the way :).
> 
> We'll ask them all to keep it on the DL until second tri, but I'm expecting it to get out to my grandma, aunts, uncles, and cousins just as soon as my mom knows.
> 
> Guess I've thought about it more than I realized :haha: Is it February yet?

Our announcement to grandparents will be a shirt for DS that says big brother in spet 2016.
The one for Facebook (only because I have friends a couple of states away and OH has a large extended but very close family) will be a picture of all of us in a row - our son holding a sign that says "Mom and Dad already told me what I am getting for my birthday" and an arrow pointing to me holding an ultrasound and OH next to me holding up a sign with the DD 
Then for coworkers - a box of donuts that says "eat up, my mom cant be the only one with a big belly! Love baby w/ US pic.

I think the in-laws already have guessed, so we will tell them this weekend while it will still be a "surprise" sort of. As long as all goes well with scan on Wed!:baby:


----------



## DecemberWait

Gina are you sure about your dates? Could you have ovulated later? It would be unusual to get a BFP only at 20dpo and your baby might be measuring much smaller, if so they wouldn't see anything other than potentially a sack <3 I would get hcg bloodwork done first :)

Just taking it hour by hour now really don't know what is going to happen here really just wanting to go to sleep and not deal with anything but have to be here for my wonderful daughter who is our true rainbow.


----------



## gina236

December, we only DTD once this month so I'm pretty sure about dates. I've has weird tests the whole time. I think something is up with the hcg showing in my urine as I have to have a 12+ hour hold to see anything on a test. I'm hoping they will order bloods too but I need to make sure it's not ectopic first as I would only have a week or two until most ectopics rupture. Late bfp is a sign of ectopic so that's why I worry about it. My gut says it's not but better safe than sorry and this way I get an early scan lol. 

I really hope your bleeding is just a clot or irritated cervix or something. Bleeding is scary but can be perfectly normal. FX


----------



## dreamer1316

Just1more im also feeling sicky in the evenings after eating, not in the morning at all. Btw ladies - had to change my username for privacy reasons but its still me :)


----------



## mari35racz36

just1more- I feel the worst in the evening too. Sorry you have been so sick. Yay for your scan soon! My first scan is not until Feb 24th. Feels like so long from now.


----------



## amantila

Called the doctor as many suggested. They told me to come in again for two reasons. I have to get rhogam shot because I am rh negative and they are also going to do a repeat ultrasound and check it out. Praying that it's just from Friday's tests :( My appointment is in 15 minutes.


----------



## mari35racz36

amantila said:


> Called the doctor as many suggested. They told me to come in again for two reasons. I have to get rhogam shot because I am rh negative and they are also going to do a repeat ultrasound and check it out. Praying that it's just from Friday's tests :( My appointment is in 15 minutes.

Glad you were able to get in to see the doc quickly! good luck:)


----------



## MummaMoo

Hope it goes OK amantilia.
I'm rh-neg too so had to have anti-d shots with my first pregnancy.


----------



## gina236

Hope everything is fine hun!


----------



## amantila

Just had ultrasound...baby has grown since Friday and heard the heart beat again! <3 so relieved. Doctor said spotting was likely to continue over next few days and not to worry unless it gets really heavy.


----------



## gina236

That's great! So glad they helped put you at ease and you got to see the little one again ;)


----------



## dreamer1316

Glad all was well aman x


----------



## hopie2015

That is wonderful news Aman.

Max and December- I'm sorry you're going through the worry. It is so hard to tell what is going on until you see the doctor. Could be nothing bad at all. I am keeping my fingers crossed for the both of you.

Just1- sorry you have been so sick too! Looking at the computer screen makes it worse for me. :(

Mari- I hear you on the exhaustion. I tried the half Unisom and B6 and that seems to make me sleep..a lot. Thanks for the well wishes. I don't have much hope this horrible ms is going to let up anytime soon. :(

xan- wow- you are right- you are amazingly lucky not to be throwing up with hcg levels so high! I believe we are at about the same time -- around 8 weeks? That is great your's went to 170k. In the hospital last Thursday mine only went up 3,000 to 98,000 from 95,000 5 days earlier. I thought that was a bad sign but dr. said not to worry as baby grew well and had strong heartbeat.

Really wish this Zofran would work. Never knew 1st tri would be so miserable. Also have health concerns for my mom and she has to to into tests tomorrow.. I have no idea how I'm going to last at the hospital with her for hours tomorrow but I have to go. I guess I will double up the Zofran. Don't want to tell her as I am at a high chance of m/c and don't want to upset her.

Sorry for being a downer! I am sending tons of well wishes to all you struggling. I know brighter days are ahead!


----------



## campn

Today I had a scan at 5 weeks and 6 days and all they could see was just the gestational sac and yolk sac. The nurse said that's normal to see this early but will do another scan in a week and drew blood today for betas and again on Wednesday. I'm a little bit worried but it's probably just too early.


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie, I'm sorry you're so ill and the meds aren't helping. In my last 2 pregnancies 12 weeks was my magic mark when the MS got better. Hopefully you'll feel better after 1st trimester.

I think once the levels get up to a certain point they just don't go up much at all. I'm hoping mine have stopped. I'm waiting on my thyroid tests as the doctor thinks I might have pregnancy-induced hyperthyroidism which might be pushing up my HCG levels. It would explain my ravenous hunger. When I go out to eat with friends they can't believe how much I eat now, and my parents noticed it too.


----------



## hopie2015

Campn- try not to worry- I would say normal to see exactly that at 5wk6. I bet the next scan will show a lot more.

Xan- that's a good doctor you have testing thyroid. Yes- seems hcg levels out after they get to a high number. Thanks for the encouragement - I sure hope so at 12 weeks. I am envious of your appetite. Since week 4 I have had zero appetite. Eating is usually my favorite thing and I can't even think about food without getting sick!
Best of luck with the test.


----------



## Bluemoonlight

Hello everyone,

I am not for sure when my estimated due date will be, but it should be the end of September or the first of October at the latest according to my calculations :) I am so excited and thankful to be able to hang out with you all :hugs:


----------



## CountryMomma

Evening ladies. I am breathing a little easier tonight. I took another DT test and there is a line that came up at about 3 minutes, it is still rather faint, and way fainter than the other night but I am thinking maybe that other test had a lot more dye in it. I am just so happy to see a line again.. can't wait for Thursday to confirm so I can completely relax.


----------



## lesondemavie

Aman: That's great news!

Camp: Probably just too early, but totally get the worry.

Welcome Blue and glad you're feeling better country.

Thanks all for the support this morning. It looks like I spoke too soon. I think I was just confusing sick to my stomach for anxiety. My appetite has gone from ravenous to meh. Smells are hitting me from everywhere: the smell of the coffee as I walked by the front desk, the many smells of various lunches at the office, and even my own lunch as I drove back from picking it up. It's not bad, just so strong that it's unpleasant. I haven't been nauseated really...just a bit unsettled. It feels like there's a lump in my throat so I coughed/gagged a bit today. I barely choked down breakfast, and I ended up pulling the grilled chicken out of my sandwich and just eating avocado/bacon/bread for lunch. Again it didn't feel like it would come back up, it just didn't feel good going down. DH is here asking me about dinner and nothing sounds good. Hopefully this is as bad as it gets for me. Ah well hooray for symptoms and for just letting things be for now :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Leson, yay for feeling iffy with food! I mean - booooo, but YAY! 

My boss told me yesterday after work that my news will now be known across the college. We have a case of chickenpox that was discovered over the weekend and we're expecting more cases over the next week. As there's always been doubt about the virus and expectant mothers, the health and safety officer had gotten involved, there had been a meeting and the minutes of the meeting have been emailed to all the departments. I was discussed in this meeting, so am also in the minutes *sigh* Not very happy because I only wanted to tell people I wanted to know, at least until the scan.


----------



## LoraLoo

Morning ladies.
Sorry ive been a bit of a lurker. The anxiety seems to be winning me at the moment. 
My morning sickness has well and truly kicked in though, and I threw up this morning, so trying to take that as a positive sign.
I have a scan on Monday, I will be 6+6. Terrified. 

Xx


----------



## MummaMoo

It's a happy sick, LoraLoo!


----------



## LoraLoo

MummaMoo said:


> It's a happy sick, LoraLoo!

It is. It's definitely reassuring, even with my head down the loo at 7am &#128584; lol


----------



## mrsmax

Mamamoo that is terrible. You totally have thge right to demand that your name is not circulated with personal details. That is terrible (I'm a lawyer and deal with this stuff all thge time).

No more discharge for me so feeling cautiously optimistic... Have also been vomiting throughout the last 24 hours so hoping that is a good sign. Scan at epu tomorrow at 11.30. Very nervous!


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks MrsMax, but I guess it's too late now that the email has been circulated. Not sure of the extent it has spread yet, as nothing has been said to me so far. Will just have to wait and see.
I have good feelings about you MrsMax, regarding your spotting yesterday. Hope the scan goes well tomorrow!

I think my appointment for booking in with the Midwife has come through! Yay! Mr Moo is a postie and has seen a hospital letter for me in our pigeonhole in the sorting office. Just got to wait till I finish work to find out!


----------



## Buffyx

Hi all - have been a bit slack and have just caught up a little.

Mrsmax - I've been reading about your story in first Tri. Hoping for a positive outcome for you!

Mummamoo - that is so annoying. I hate when people ruin your news.

Countrymomma - I hope Thursday goes well. Glad your test showed a line.

AFM - all day nausea has kicked in & I have my dating scan next week on the 3rd of February. I will be a little over 7 weeks.


----------



## mrs unicorn

It sounds like everyone is feeling a little brighter/more reassured at the moment. Great stuff!!

Mummamoo - I can't believe your work. That is terrible! Surely they didn't have to name you. Also, is it actually necessary that so many people are aware? It should have been handled much better and more discreetly. Like you say, whats done is done, but it should have been handled better.

AFM: I'm having an emotional day. I've just been sat here crying for the past half an hour because I hate one of my clients. Not for any particular reason, they frustrate me in general. I've worked for them for over 2 years and I cannot wait for the day I go off on maternity leave and I won't have to deal with them for a year (at least)! On a plus note I've booked some refresher driving lessons. I passed my test 12 years ago (where the hell did 12 years go?!) and haven't really needed to drive since - DH does all the family visit driving, but workwise I've never needed to drive. I keep beating myself up about it so thought I should get on with it - bit scared like!


----------



## lesondemavie

Mum - That is just so wrong. I agree, they definitely did not need to discuss you by name!

Sorry the Nausea is all day Buffy, and as much as I want symptoms, I do not envy those of you vomiting. Hang in there! <3

Mrs - I definitely know the feeling of not clicking well with a client. Thankfully they're few and far between. I've learned to refer out, as I'm probably not the best person to treat their child when my own feelings are in conflict. It's tough though bc the ultimate decision is on my director. I do my best to stay objective and empathetic, but there are just some families beyond my reach. Thankfully my caseload is pretty great right now. Hoping it stays that way! So envious of the not driving thing. Southern California is not set up for that at all. I drive at least two hours a day, and I hate it...but I love my job, so I tolerate it.

AFM: I'm feeling so much better this morning :). I woke up to sore bbs again like usual, and my pee smells like I ate asparagus (such a weird pg symptom) like it has a few times since my BFP. Tummy feels much more settled. You're all right. I just need to roll with it. We'll all have good and bad days, and symptoms will ebb and flow. The peeing all the time though, they say that one is here to stay.


----------



## mrs unicorn

haha leson, yes, my pee is odd too! Like I'm dehydrated or something, and I'm definitely not. I drink a minimum of 2L a day. They say it's the vitamins, but I was taking them before my bfp and it didn't do anything to my pee then!


----------



## campn

Unicorn- sorry you're feeling so emotional hun, that client sounds like they'd make anyone emotional! Yay for driving! I've never been a fan either and I lived in Chicago where it has awesome public transportation and I miss that now. Better than dealing with traffic! 

Mum- I agree with the other ladies, publicizing your business like that is a bit harsh. I'm sorry. 

Leso- glad you're having a good day! Sore boobs make me happy like yay things are happening! I remember my pee smelling acidic with DS and I've read it smells like all sorts of things in pregnancy!


----------



## gina236

Mum that is so wrong! But like you said, nothing you can do now. I would be so mad! 

Les, so glad your feeling better today! My boobs are just starting to hurt today. They have been big for awhile but finally getting sore. So scared for my ultrasound tomorrow. I'm terrified they will tell me there is no viable pregnancy. Or that its ectopic and i need to end it before I need surgery. I have waited so long for this. My temp did shoot up today finally so hoping my progesterone increased and it wasn't due to waking up from a nightmare before I temped. (Yes im still temping) I just really want answers as to why hpt aren't cooperating. Really hoping I'm just one of those women that don't get much hcg in their urine and all is well. Ugh so many possibilities


----------



## mrs unicorn

thanks ladies. I don't normally get this emotional - and definitely don't start crying!! I normally grump about a bit and get over it. Ah well, chocolate biscuits are helping! That's another thing, I've always been a savoury, crisps, cracker, cheese kind of girl but I've started craving sweet things - noooo! DH has a big sweet tooth, but I very rarely have anything sweet. Currently trying to stop myself from finishing the whole pack of biscuits!

Gina hun, I feel for you. I really really hope it goes well tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you, and sending lots of positive thoughts your way. xxx


----------



## xanzaba

Mumma- that's really not very professional of your workplace! I also work at a university, but here if they ever disclosed personal information they would be terrified of a lawsuit. Not that I support the legal system here, but it does have some nice side effects :)

Unicorn- I'm completely opposite. Today I have already caved into eating boursin (for breakfast!), salt & vinegar chips, and french fries. I usually don't like chips and fries very much, but I just knew that if I ate something sweet I'd be sick. The nausea has been so bad for the past couple of days, but now I think eating salty things is the key.

My boobs have been less sore lately, but the nausea is so overwhelming I haven't missed the sore boobs. Well, last night I woke up lying on my side/stomach and my chest was killing me! Also, I had a weird dream that I was watching the presidential debates and the moderator was shamelessly plugging everything from toothpaste to the cable station and I was getting disgusted by the whole thing.


----------



## psychochick

aman: it's good to hear that the baby is doing well but I never doubted that for a second. Your spotting is def from the pap smear.

campn: 5w6d seems early for sure. My doc wouldn't even scan me until week 8. I've heard of ladies seeing something really early but I'm guessing it's also a matter of luck on where the implantation happened to be and how developed the egg is.

mumma: Why can't they just tell the health and safety officers only? Maybe you'll get special treatment after this though ;)

gina, country, mrsmax: seems all of you are making a comeback there ;) fx for your upcoming appts

Like many of you my breasts are also killing me. I already ordered some maternity bras from amazon. Kind of amazed I already need it at 5w. At this rate aren't they going to explode over the next 8 months??

Interestingly, I don't pee more frequently than before. Is that normal? Does it mean I'm not as hydrated as before? Or maybe I already peed frequently before? :shrug:


----------



## DecemberWait

My little beanie stopped growing at 4w6d <3 luckily I knew early and can move onto the next cycle. Good luck everyone :)


----------



## marlsbar

Hi Guys! I'm 5 weeks pregnant, I'm actually still in shock as I write this as I am in a very complicated situation at the moment! Extremely emotional and I need other women to talk to!


----------



## dreamer1316

So sorry decemberwait x love to u xx


----------



## gina236

I'm so sorry december. You are in my thoughts. :hugs: 

Welcome marlsbar :hi: what's going on hun??


----------



## ssarahh

DecemberWait said:


> My little beanie stopped growing at 4w6d <3 luckily I knew early and can move onto the next cycle. Good luck everyone :)

I'm so sorry lovely :( fingers crossed you get your sticky bean really soon xx


----------



## psychochick

DecemberWait said:


> My little beanie stopped growing at 4w6d <3 luckily I knew early and can move onto the next cycle. Good luck everyone :)

Sorry December. But many FX for your next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Just1more2

So sorry December!! Great attitude and I hope to see you back in the first tri soon!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## campn

December- I'm so sorry hun, my heart goes out to you! You're in my thoughts and I hope you get your perfect rainbow baby soon. <3


----------



## mrs unicorn

December I'm so sorry to hear that. Look after yourself, hopefully we will see you back in these parts very soon. Good luck and lots of love xx


----------



## Mummy1506

Sorry to hear your news Decemberwait, hope you have a speedy return to first tri. :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

So sorry decemberwait. That is a very positive attitude to have in a tough situation. Sending you love x


----------



## MummaMoo

Aw Decemberwait! So sorry, wishing you a healthy forever baby very soon!


----------



## MummaMoo

Welcome and congratulations Marlsbar! Sorry to hear you're in a difficult situation, share if and when you want to.


----------



## amantila

December...so sorry. :hugs: Hope your rainbow baby is right around the corner.


----------



## 3babesforme

hi everyone! i'm due sept 22 with my third :)


----------



## lesondemavie

December :hugs: thinking of you during this hard time sending well wishes and much <3 your way.


----------



## xanzaba

December, wishing you the best of luck in your rainbow journey.

Congratulations, Marlsbar. You found a fantastic group of women here, many of us have had some difficulties in one way or another, so there's no judgement here.


----------



## mari35racz36

December - I am so so sorry:( Hang in there and I know you'll get your rainbow:hugs:


----------



## CountryMomma

I am having lots of cramps today, had a busy first day at school, walking around campus, doing paperwork, sitting through briefings. Cramps were intermittent all day but have gotten worse tonight. They are a weird mix between AF cramps and O cramps. Going into my hips and around my back. Also started to feel very nauseous towards the end of the orientation and knew it was because I hadn't eaten in 5 hours. Still not getting a good positive on tests.. so still unsure but my symptoms and that one positive test have me hanging on to hope.


----------



## lesondemavie

Country and Gina: Your situations sound so similar! Hope you both get good news and some peace of mind from the doctors.


----------



## CountryMomma

gina236 said:


> CountryMomma said:
> 
> 
> I am gutted.. I don't know what to think.. I took my other test with FMU and there was nothing.. Maybe a hint of a line.. Could it have been a false negative? I didn't think those were possible.. Maybe my urine was to concentrated? I am so messed up right now..
> 
> Same thing happened to me. Something is up with the hcg in my urine. I got a positive last saturday, a lighter barely there positive sunday, a negative Wednesday and now a positive digital yesterday. False positives are not possible. What people consider false positives are really evaps or indents. But if it was a definite positive I'd say you are pregnant and try not to worry.Click to expand...

I just wanted to say this has really given me hope. I seem to be following the same pattern as you. Got a positive on Saturday, barely there on Sunday and now negative today so hopefully by Saturday I will have another positive! Actually hopefully I will get a positive blood test on Thursday!


----------



## mrsmax

December :hug: so sorry. Hope you are back with your sticky bfp soon.

gina and country keeping everything crossed for you.

I have my scan in three hours to see if my brown spotting means another miscarriage. Been pucking up again this morning so ot would be so unfair if I had ms with no baby. ...keep me in your prayers ladies x


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck mrsmax. Thinking of you today x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

December, :hugs:. Be gentle with yourself, and see you back here very soon!

Mrsmax, sending all my good thoughts for your scan today.


----------



## xanzaba

Mrsmax- good luck, I'll be thinking of you today.

3babes- congratulations, welcome to the board!


----------



## mrsmax

Good news! Heartbeat seen and all looking normal. What a relief! Thanks for all your supporr ladies. Off to bed now with yucky but wonderful morning sickness!


----------



## LoraLoo

So pleased to read this mrsmax- have been thinking of you!


----------



## campn

Mrsmax- Yay glad the little bean is doing great! I also had brown and even red spotting with DS and it was nothing serious.

Ladies so I got the result of the first beta at it was 16,000 at 5+6. She said that's a good number so hopefully everything is okay and we didn't see the baby on the u/s cause it's just early. I've no idea what the numbers mean, I looked up online but it seems like they vary so much. 

If someone has more insight I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## xanzaba

:happydance: Yay MsMax!

Campn- those are good, high numbers- high is good, and they're not astronomical. Before 7 weeks it's hard to see much.


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome marlsbar and 3babes!!:happydance:

Congrats on a good scan Mrsmax! It is such a relief!!

That is a great number campn!!

AFM - Scan at 345 this afternoon. I am both excited and super nervous. Been feeling really great the last 2 days and that scares me. Still nausea here and there but nothing as bad as a I had over the weekend... We shall see!! Wish me luck! :hugs:


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies, I'm a little relieved. Hopefully the next number is double or close to double!

Just1- good luck hun! I hope you get to see your little one!! Some days I don't feel pregnant at all and other days it's in full effect!


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- don't panic if it does't double. Once you get to a high enough number, it doesn't double every 2 days, more like every 4 days.


----------



## campn

xanzaba said:


> Campn- don't panic if it does't double. Once you get to a high enough number, it doesn't double every 2 days, more like every 4 days.

Yeah I read somewhere that they take longer to double at this level, Just as long as it increases it should be okay then? 

The lab tech didn't show up so a nurse had to draw my blood and she couldn't get me to stop bleeding! My vein just kept popping blood, that was a little scary and she had to raise my arm up for a while but I definitely saw my life flashing by :p


----------



## mari35racz36

Welcome Marlsbar & 3babes! Conratulations and wishing you both a H & H 9 months:)

Mrsmax - Glad everything went well. So relieved for you:)

campn - those numbers sound great!! To me its sounds like you are right on track. 

Just1more2 - Good luck at your scan today!! Let us know how it goes:)

AFM - I feel like I could sleep all day if I could. The fatigue is just as hard to deal with as MS for me right now. I don't remember feeling this crazy tired all day with my other pregnancies. Not being able to drink coffee right now probably makes the fatigue worse. lol I stopped taking my nausea pill because they are not making any difference. Any one else feel like January is just dragging on forever?! Bring on Feb and the 2nd tri!! lol How is everyone else today?


----------



## lesondemavie

Hooray mrs! So glad all is well :)

Mari - The bad MS probably contributes to the fatigue too! And yes, January does seem to be dragging a bit. My first scan on 2/5 can't come soon enough!

Yesterday, smells hit me so bad. The gas station right next to the claim jumper was awful. We'll see if it's the same today. Yesterday I also forced myself to go back to sleep at 5 am after peeling, and then today I slept in until 630! I still fade fast by about 8 pm, so I'm getting about 10 hours of sleep now. Think it helps keep fatigue away during the day. Another day down, another in front of me :)


----------



## campn

Mari- So sorry about the nausea! Mine also started earlier and worse this time around, I was hoping to be luckier. Drinking coffee is a challenge now but without it I'm so tired and get headaches so I'm just making myself drink it. 

Have you been taking naps when your kids take naps? I'm trying to do that more. Sleep when the big babies sleep. January is definitely dragging on which is so weird, I bet it'd go much faster if I wasn't pregnant!


----------



## Just1more2

2 hours girls!! I am so nervous!:dohh:


----------



## gina236

So my appointment got canceled. They basically told me they won't do anything for me that if I am worried to go to the ER. I made the appointment with a different location so maybe they have different policies per location? Idk. Really annoyed and don't even know where to go from here.


----------



## MummaMoo

Ooh can't wait to hear how it goes Just1! Lots of luck!!

Wish I could drink coffee to give myself a boost, hot drinks just haven't sat well with me so am avoiding them for now. No actual throwing up for the last 3 days though so hopefully it's on the way out.
Sophie had her review with the health visitor today, which went well, she was impressed with her vocab and her overall development so that's reassuring. My little baby is 2 tomorrow! Eeeek!

Got my booking in appointment come through, finally! Not til the 11th Feb though, first scan is on the 17th Feb... seems sooooooo far away!!


----------



## psychochick

mumma: oo happy early birthday to your LO!

gina: hmm that's super frustrating.. Can't they at least confirm pregnancy with their own urine test? If ur in the US, Planned parenthood will perform a urine test for free I believe, and you don't need an appointment for that. But other than that, I think unless you have a confirmed history of risky pregnancy, even my hospital won't do anything else unless I'm bleeding. I researched to get betas done around me and seriously came up with nothing.

mrsmax: yay congrats! time to sit back and relax

campn: From what i've read on here, that number at 6w is great! When's your next U/S?

Just1more: good luck. Hehe I scheduled my U/S for the earliest slot available in the morning precisely because I didn't want to be a ball of nerves for too many hours that day.

leson: I'm the same: one day at a time. Different symptoms to varying degrees everyday.

Think I'm experiencing some nausea at the end of meals, which makes me need to stop eating right away. But I feel better after a while. Then when I get hungry I seriously turn into a zombie. My brain's just flashing food, food, food. Guess my body's forcing me to have small meals frequently.


----------



## mrsmax

Just1 loads of luck! Mummamoo congrats on lil one turning two tomorrow and great news on her development.


----------



## Just1more2

psychochick said:


> mumma: oo happy early birthday to your LO!
> 
> 
> Just1more: good luck. Hehe I scheduled my U/S for the earliest slot available in the morning precisely because I didn't want to be a ball of nerves for too many hours that day.

Ugh! I did have it scheduled for 9am this morning, but DH couldn't get out of work at that time, so I had to change it! :growlmad: Oh well, hopefully so worth the wait!! 



bellabae said:


> Hi ladies newbie here! I'm due September 4th with #2. DD turned 2 in October! congrats everyone x


Added!! Welcome!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Any news just1?


----------



## campn

Psy- my scan is on feb 3rd (I'll be 7 weeks, 1 day) and tomorrow I get my second beta. 

Definitely keep snacking every few hours, when I go hungry I feel like I'm about to have a meltdown physically and emotionally and it makes my nausea so much worse. I skipped breakfast today and that taught me a lesson.


----------



## CountryMomma

I just got done with my first day of school and I am soo exhausted I can't even keep my eyes open. I was only in 3, 50 minute classes and I feel like I have been on the go for 12 hours strait. I was already falling asleep in class by noon and I started at 1030! lol I am hoping the exhaustion hitting me all of a sudden is a good sign! I have been having some cramps today but not a lot. My BBs are sore near my underarms and keep having pains through them.. I have one class before I go to Dr tomorrow, not sure I will be able to concentrate waiting!


----------



## amantila

Today was extremely difficult at work. The nausea is constant all day and it's difficult to teach and act like everything is great and happy and wonderful all the time when I just want to sit in my chair, give the kids busy work, and take a nap. Ugh. But I can't do that to them so I keep doing my song and dance and pretending like I'm alright and trying not to let the nausea/exhaustion show. One kid did say I looked really tired today though...:[ 

I really love what I do but right now its just so hard and I feel like the freshman are being especially needy and I just want to shout "Leave me alone...I'm pregnant!" Obviously not their fault. I'm just hormonal and sick right now. Normally I love my job.


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry in advance for the rant. My office has a leak near the window that has been there for 2 months, and just today someone came by to take a look. It's been really musty smelling, especially when I arrive first thing in the morning.

Well the guy arrives and says that the problem is a crack on the outside of the building, and they won't do anything inside because there'll just be more water damage. I asked if they could clean it up and get rid of the mildew/mold and he said sure... as soon as they fix the crack on the outside, and they won't fix the outside of the building for a while because it's a big job!!!

And then, I come home and tell DH and he just looks at me and then goes back to his computer. Ugh, I just want to punch somebody! :growlmad:


----------



## Linzalora

xanzaba said:


> Ugh, I just want to punch somebody! :growlmad:

I totally feel your pain. I have a SEWAGE leak in the middle of my classroom. It's been there for three years and they keep "fixing" it, and yet it keeps dripping. I'm super concerned about breathing in that _literal_ crap now... Can't wait for this school year to be over.


----------



## littledreamer

Boy this thread moves quick, I can't believe how the numbers are growing. Welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations !!

Mrsmax - So happy to see your good news !

amantila - I also teach and it is so hard to be so exhausted and nauseous with kids in front of you. I have 2nd grade, none of my colleagues know yet 

campn - that truly sucks about the blood draw, I think I would have passed out.

Have an official ultrasound on Friday... I thought since my scan last week I would feel such relief, but it was brief. I am worried all over again. I am trying to stay busy but my brain gets the best of me. I am still sick most nights and can't really eat dinner. living on ginger ale and ice chips.


----------



## lesondemavie

Psy - That happens to me too...has for a while now on and off. I just hit this point where I feel like I'm on the verge of nausea, and I have to stop eating. I thought it was just in my head, but it's been more consistent lately. It seems to happen more with mushy foods, but today it even happened with my salad at lunch. Still no actual nausea or vomiting *knock on wood*

I'm so tired tonight, and that's just odd after a night with a full 10 hours of sleep! I'm taking it as a good sign that all is well :)


----------



## modo

Hi, can I please join? I am (finally) expecting my third in late September :)


----------



## Mummy1506

MrsMax glad to see the scan went well! 

Just1more - hope your scan has also gone well. 

Welcome to new ladies! 

7 weeks hooray! Count down to appointments & scans now 1 week til booking & 12 days until private scan &#128516;.


----------



## Alea

I thought I had posted about my scan on Monday but I can't see that I have, and this post moves SO quickly there's so much I need to catch up on. I will do that later today!

A huge welcome and congratulations to anyone who has joined over the past couple of days.

Our private scan was wonderful and I am thrilled to say there's a beautiful little baby in there who is nice and healthy. I am measuring right on target and my EDD remains as Sept. 1st, as I had calculated. Our 12 week NHS scan is 3 weeks tomorrow so that's something to look forward to. 

How is everyone?


----------



## xanzaba

Linzalora said:


> I totally feel your pain. I have a SEWAGE leak in the middle of my classroom. It's been there for three years and they keep "fixing" it, and yet it keeps dripping. I'm super concerned about breathing in that _literal_ crap now... Can't wait for this school year to be over.

Ew, that's even worse! They knew my office had issues when I moved in, and the head of my department is likely going to move me, so I feel better this morning. They don't know yet that I'm pregnant, and I'm hoping I don't have to play that card. I really don't want to tell anyone until the results of the genetic screening come back (the 16th!).

9 weeks today- it seems like forever, but that it flew by all at the same time.


----------



## Just1more2

Hi ladies!! 

Sorry for the late reply, scan went very well!! 183bpm heartbeat and measuring 2days ahead of my calculations. Official DD of September 1st, the same as my DS due date!!:happydance:

PS picture loaded sideways sorry!
 



Attached Files:







20160128_072331.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more2 - I am so happy to hear you scan went well!! such a cute scan pic:) Yay!!

AFM- yesterday was probably my worst day yet. I just felt so sick and extremely tired. I went to bed super early and today is better. My kids are a bit older now so they don't nap. I usually have to keep my almost 4yr old occupied with a show so I can go lay down. How is everyone else?


----------



## lesondemavie

Beautiful scan *just*!

7 weeks today, and hello nausea. Not too bad yet, mostly just after I eat. I wasn't very hungry this morning, which was unusual, so I chose just a small Greek yogurt and granola. It's felt like it wants to come back up for the past hour. Somewhat better now, but still feels unsettled. Going to try some ginger tea, toast, and crackers and see if that helps. I have a busy work day today! Let's do this first tri :)


----------



## hopie2015

Just1- soo happy for you. Congrats!! Perfect heartbeat. Now you can sit back and relax. Yay!

Have a lot to catch up on here. My mom had to go to the hospital for emergency surgery yesterday. Thank GOD she is doing well today. The past 48 hours are a total blur. I also think I have to go back to hospital as nausea/vomiting is so bad I haven't held anything down all week. My clothes are falling off me and I still cant keep prenatals down. Dr. has me on highest allowed dosage of Zofran now - 28mg! which is crazy but I have no choice. I look and feel as if I'm dying.
I really admire you girls who are working through bad nausea and taking care of little kids. I have to get energy back to take care of my mom when she gets home.

Mari- so sorry the nausea is so bad still. Guess we are both 8wks 2 days about and still no letting up :( You feel the meds didn't help at all?

Will catch up on all soon. Take care everyone.


----------



## mrsmax

Just - congrats! Lovely scan.

Hope so sorry you are going through that. Glad your mum OK. HG is the woirst! At thge mo I just have all day sickness with vomiting 2-3 tonnes but periods of thge say when I feel ok and that
Is why o cope. Trust mne if any if us had HG we would be doing samne as you. I had it with my daughter and t is totally debilitating. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Excuse the terrible typing in last post!!


----------



## campn

Got my betas today, still don't know what the doctor thinks of them.

First was 16,674 and the second (48 hours later) was 23,604

It didn't double so I don't know if this pregnancy is going to make it.


----------



## gina236

Camp that's perfect actually! I did a calculator. Says you are doubling every 95.73 hours. And says "normal" for over 6000 is every 96 hours. Your right on track. Don't worry hun!


----------



## CountryMomma

Sitting here waiting to see the doc. I am scared and anxious.. Haven't taken a test in a couple days so not sure if they have gone positive again.. I will update after!


----------



## CountryMomma

Saw the doc and they did a urine test that the nurse said was negative but she threw it away after about 2 minutes so not sure I trust that. Sat down and talked to dr and told her what was going on and they are going to draw blood to do a beta but also are going to do an FSH to see if my hormones are just all out of whack.


----------



## psychochick

campn: I thought by now it's 72hrs because it's already high enough. Don't worry about it seriously. Your U/S is next week, very soon! The U/S will tell you the truth of how the baby is doing so I'm just FX for that.

country: good luck!

Just: Congrats! Yay!

hopie: as always hoping your nausea improves. and also :flower: for you mom :)


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Country :hugs: I hope the beta comes back positive and soon! Not getting a positive poas doesn't sound like a deal breaker to me.


----------



## CountryMomma

They said I won't get my results back until Monday! I am so going to be anxious all weekend. The doctor didn't act like I was crazy at least lol I told her that the positive test I got was very obviously positive not a squinted and that's when she said she would do blood work.


----------



## gina236

Country anxiously awaiting your results as I have the same problem lol. FX that both of us just have some weird thing that makes it not show all the time in our urine. I am going to be ordering a blood test for myself soon just have to get some time off work


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats to all that have had great scan results :flower:

Mrsmax - I am so happy that your little bean is doing well in there. 

Country - good luck with getting your results on Monday.

AFM - I had my first day back at work after being on maternity leave for the past 6 months with my LO. I struggled really badly with nausea all day, and by the end, I was so exhausted I thought I was going to collapse. Thankfully I have a super helpful husband, who looked after our baby while I fell asleep before 8pm!


----------



## CountryMomma

I hope we both get the answer we are looking for Gina. Have you tested again since your last positive test? Just wondering if the lines are finally progressing for you! I haven't tested in a few days except today at the Drs office so I'm not sure where I am.


----------



## gina236

I tested last night and got a negative but it was on a cheapie. It's pretty much every other one I take is positive and negative lol


----------



## MummaMoo

How frustrating for you Gina and Country! Fingers crossed its as you say and your hcg levels just aren't always registering in your urine! Question: what's FSH? I can't figure out out, over here it stands for Full Service History in relation to vehicles!

Got my dates for booking in and first scan! (Can't remember if I mentioned it before) still got a good couple of weeks to wait.. I'll be 11/12 weeks around then. Getting sooooooo impatient!

Sophie had her 2nd birthday yesterday, just thought I'd share a pic of the birthday girl, if that's okay.https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412124968.jpg


----------



## mrsmax

Gina and country that is so odd and even odder that both of you going through same thing. Really hope it all works out.

afm its friday and i dont work fridays! So pleased although entertaining my three year old whilst i feel sick coukd be tricky!


----------



## LoraLoo

Awww happy birthday Sophie. Beautiful girl. 

Camp those numbers sound great. After 6 weeks try only doubly around every 3-4 days.

Sorry to all those in limbo land &#128547;


----------



## mrs unicorn

Just - lovely scan!

Campn - those numbers are going in the right direction so try not to worry. I think sometimes we can have too much information and it worries us for no reason. X

Country and Gina - this must be so nerve wracking for you. I hope you both get some answers soon. X

Mummamoo - happy birthday to your LO!

Leson - hope you made it through the day ok. Think I'm about a week behind you but this morning I had to jump out of bed as I thought I was going to be sick. Luckily not, but such strong nausea :( been feeling exhausted and nauseous most of this week. TFI Friday!!!


----------



## ttc126

Hi ladies! I'm super late to the game but wanted to ask if I can join you? I'm technically due either October 1 or 2, but will almost certainly have a September baby as I'm usually not allowed to go past 37 weeks.


----------



## xanzaba

Welcome TTC!- I'm borderline on the other side (August/September) but love the vibe on this thread, and have a ton of September birthdays in my family (both my parents, many cousins, aunts, uncles, and 2 grandparents) and I don't even have a large family! So, here I am.

Mumamoo- hope your little one has a fantastic birthday!

Gina, country- if you look at HCG by week, at 5 weeks the normal range starts at 18, which is below the level for some HPTs. And in urine it's even lower. I think if you had a positive digi then I would believe that.

Unicorn, I hear you. The weekend can't come soon enough!

On the positive side, I think I figured out that savory breakfasts ward off nausea better than the toast and jam I normally eat. Overall, the nausea seems to be leveling off, if not decreasing. Hoping that the worst is behind me.


----------



## CountryMomma

MummaMoo- FSH is Follicle Stumulatin Hormone. I guess it's what helps you ovulate and keeps your cycles regular. I didn't know what it was either, I had to look it up! Lol Oh, and my baby girls name is Sofia and she turns 2 in March! :)


----------



## mari35racz36

hopie2015 said:


> Just1- soo happy for you. Congrats!! Perfect heartbeat. Now you can sit back and relax. Yay!
> 
> Have a lot to catch up on here. My mom had to go to the hospital for emergency surgery yesterday. Thank GOD she is doing well today. The past 48 hours are a total blur. I also think I have to go back to hospital as nausea/vomiting is so bad I haven't held anything down all week. My clothes are falling off me and I still cant keep prenatals down. Dr. has me on highest allowed dosage of Zofran now - 28mg! which is crazy but I have no choice. I look and feel as if I'm dying.
> I really admire you girls who are working through bad nausea and taking care of little kids. I have to get energy back to take care of my mom when she gets home.
> 
> Mari- so sorry the nausea is so bad still. Guess we are both 8wks 2 days about and still no letting up :( You feel the meds didn't help at all?
> 
> Will catch up on all soon. Take care everyone.

I am so sorry your mom had to go to the hospital. But glad to hear she is better after surgery. I can't even imagine what you are going through. I hope your MS does ease off by 12 weeks. 
I have been throwing up like crazy the last few days even with taking my meds. At first I thought they helped, but I don't think so anymore. Last night was bad, couldn't keep anything down except tiny sips of ice water. Went to be completely drained and with a massive headache. Today my head is better so hopefully things will be better. I know there will be an end in sight, but I just hope its sooner rather than later! Hang in there!


----------



## mari35racz36

ttc126 - welcome and congrats on your BFP!! I am due Sept 6, but have a feeling I may go in late Aug as this is baby #4. 

mummamoo - Happy bday to your LO! She is super cute:)

gina - I wouldn't trust a cheapie either. They might have different sensitivity levels than a digi or FRER. I would trust the positive from the digi. Good luck and i hope you get your answers soon!


----------



## gina236

Thanks everyone. I'm actually not too concerned about it. I had the realization that this happens every time. For all my chemicals I would say I know I'm pregnant (gut feeling) but I can't get a test to show it. Most I would get were super faint lines so most people thought I was making it up. Now I'm realizing maybe it's something with the chemical makeup of my urine. Makes me feel alot better realizing that. I have gotten 2 obvious positives and quite a few faint ones so I'm confident that there is a baby in there. My stomach is actually already getting harder. I can't suck in my belly at all anymore. Not sure if it's just due to all the bloat or what but like even when I lay down usually I can massage or poke my stomach and it's very squishy, now it's almost like I'm flexing my ab muscles but I'm not. It's weird. Boobs are very sore. If i had lost the baby when i had the slight bleed around af time i would be about 4 dpo. I never have sore boobs that early. And exhaustion has fully hit. No more just tired by 8, now I'm tired all day long no matter how much I sleep. Really looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow though. So I'm feeling very confident about this pregnancy even though tests are only positive half of the time lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

Gina - I feel the same as you, I am fairly confident that I am preggo. My boobs are very sore, my acne has completely cleared up ( only happens when I am ku), I am having lots of cramps that feel like AF is about to start any minute and any time I eat I get sick.. In Nov my AF was 6 days late and I kept getting faint lines so I am pretty sure it was a CP. My AF is never late, usually early so something was off.. So maybe my metabolism has changed and can't metabolise the HCG like it used too. I've been to scared to try a digi but I might.


----------



## gina236

If a negative digi is going to upset you don't even do it. I've had 1 positive digi, taken 2 before that of the same type that were negative and 1 cb digi that was negative. I have found that when I do over a 12 hr hold is the only time I can turn a test positive. But I have to pee so frequently now I can't really do that anymore. Don't want to cause a uti. :haha: I'd just go about as if you are pregnant and wait for your results to come in monday. Sounds like the same thing for us. I got pregnant at 19, 6 years ago and I got a positive no problem so between then and now something must have changed. I've heard usually when you can't get a positive test you finally will around 8 weeks so excited to see if that's true lol. I'll be 7 on Sunday :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah, I don't think I could handle a positive digi and I know for a fact I can't hold it for 12 hours! Lol I can't hardly go an hour even when I don't drink. I have been pregnant three other times and have been able to get beautiful lines with all three! If I have to wait until 8 weeks to get a line I have a long time to wait! lol It just seems so weird that we can get one positive but no more.. Like does the HCG spike for a day then go back down? It's all so odd.


----------



## gina236

I blame it on the concentration. That's why the 2 times I held it for 12+ hours (this was overnight btw lol) i got definite positives. Any time it's less than that I get a negative or super faint positive. I've heard for some women it changes between each pregnancy so maybe this one just isn't getting as much hcg into your urine. But as long as the baby is okay I don't care what the tests say.


----------



## lesondemavie

Welcome ttc!

What a cutie mumm! Hope you all enjoyed her bday.

Thanks for the kind thought unicorn. It was just the morning that was tough for me. Lunch I just had that feeling that I would vomit if I kept eating as I forced down the last few bites, and dinner was perfect. This morning I already woke up feeling a bit off, so I think I'm going to start keeping crackers by my bed again. Hope your all day nausea eases up soon!

Glad to hear your ms is easing xan, and sorry that yours is still full force mari.

Hopie - Thinking of you as always. Hope both you and your mom are doing well.

Glad you're feeling so positive Gina and country. Hoping for the best!

Just one week to go before my first scan! Can't wait!


----------



## campn

Quick update: We saw the baby and saw the little heartbeat flutter! Everything looked good so I'm so relieved and grateful. Now I can relax for like 2 days then start worrying about everything again!


----------



## lesondemavie

Haha great news camp! So happy for you <3


----------



## mrsmax

Grear news campn.

Those suffering with ms have you tried rehydration tablets? I tried them and they help with the headaches. I guess they rehydrate you more efficiently than water which is good if you cant hold much down.


----------



## MummaMoo

Glad to hear your little sweet pea is ticking away nicely in there campn!


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- yay for any worry-free time in pregnancy!

Mrsmax- I haven't heard about rehydration tablets, but will look into them now. I think I _might_ be doing a bit better these days with the nausea. However, now when I do get it, water and preggie pops make me more nauseated, so I'm out of options :sick:


----------



## ttc126

Congrats campn :)


----------



## amantila

campn: yay!!! Great news...glad everything went well.

Gina and Country: It sounds like you are both going through a very frustrating time! I really hope answers come for you soon! Country...best of luck on Monday with your blood test results! Let us know what happens!

hopie: sorry to hear about your mom being in the hospital. I really hope you find some relief from the horrible hg you've been experiencing...you deserve a break! 

Just1: great scan pic! What a cute little bean! :] 

Mummamoo: happy birthday to your little one! What a cutie pie!

ttc: congrats! I'm sure you'll be welcome here :]

xanzaba: I always feel a lot better when I eat something with protein in the morning or something more savory. I've found hard boiled eggs work really well when I can convince myself to eat one and when I can't, Carnation Instant Breakfast has worked really well. 

mari: sorry about the ms...hopefully this is the worst of it and it will start to get better soon. Mine's been kicking in now pretty bad. No vomiting, but ritual dry heaving over the toilet every morning and night. Ugh.

leson: hope your ms slows down too! And yay...can't wait to hear news after your scan next week!

AFM: been suffering with a bad cold on top of ms the past two days :( Booo. I just want to breath through my nose again. On second thought though, I can't smell anything...which is great because smells definitely aggravate the ms. 

Told my mom and dad the past two days. They are so excited! We are taking a trip to visit husband's parents tomorrow to let them in on our secret! Hopefully I'm feeling a bit better tomorrow! We are supposed to go to a gala with them for his dad's work. I don't want to be sniffling and sneezing the whole time. I should probably go to bed early tonight and get some extra rest.

What can pregnant ladies even take for stuffy noses? Anything?


----------



## gina236

Campn I knew it would be all good. So happy your little bean is all snuggled up in there. 

Aman, sorry your feeling bad but yay for telling parents. It's so exciting. 

AFM Bought some new prenatals and lotions. Going to be 7 weeks on Sunday. I feel like I haven't done enough yet. Been researching obgyns the past few day. There is only 1 female obgyn at the two hospitals near me that's a "tier 1" for my insurance. If I go with a male I have a few options but can't decide what I would be more comfortable with. So many decisions.


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies so much! I'm so relieved and grateful. 

Gina- It took me a long time to actually pick a hospital and a doctor, I've been researching since July! I've asked everyone who lives in my area and read every hospital review. My OB/Gyn group rotates doctors so you get to meet pretty much each one of them in case when you deliver your primary doctor isn't on call. 

I think find the hospital you want to deliver at first then the doctor, since some doctors deliver exclusively at one and not the other.


----------



## CountryMomma

I will make sure to update everyone on Monday as soon as I get my blood test results. At the moment I am so bloated it hurts :( I went out to eat and after only a few bites I felt so full I could burst and have been so bloated since I am miserable. Also so gassy!! My dog keeps looking at me funny lol Exaustion has hit me pretty hard this week, been having lots of cramps today again and have had loads of discharge.. It seems my undies are always wet! It's this thick white creamy stuff.. I remember getting it when pregnant with each of mine. Also.. If I wasn't pregnant I would be ovulating around now and no signs at all of that so that gives me more hope! I can't wait for Monday!


----------



## lesondemavie

Mrs: Great idea. I wonder if those gummies with electrolytes and such would help too. That's how I survived hiking at 17000 feet for 2 hours while vomiting. I still had to turn around from dehydration, but the packs and gummies definitely got me farther. Have to watch out on the gummies though. A lot of them have added caffeine for energy.

Aman: I think most cold medicines are a no go before 12 weeks. You could try a saline spray to clear you out, and honey for a sore throat. Hope you feel better soon!

Country: Hooray for hope! Will be thinking of you on Monday <3

In other news, our condo went live on MLS last night. We had an inquiry within 2 minutes. A total of 4 showings just today and more to come tomorrow! Really hope we can get a good price. Every dime we make is going towards a down payment on a house with some land and a little more room for a family :)


----------



## Buffyx

Campn - that is great news :flower:

Country - I'm glad you are feeling positive! Hoping for the best for you for Monday.

Leson - that is great about your condo. We just sold our house when I was pregnant with my LO and it was so stressful, but it sounds like you have a lot of interest. Buying our new place was probably even more stressful though! :haha:

AFM - my parents visited today & it was so hard pretending I felt OK when I just feel soo nauseous. My scan is on Wednesday. I should be around 7+3. Feeling pretty confident since the pregnancy is traveling the exact same as it did with my DD. But still nervous!


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks Buffy! Glad to know you survived it all while pg even though it was tough. It will be stressful keeping the place show ready all the time, and we'll likely need to rent while we look for a new place. Not looking forward to moving twice while pg. I wanted to do all of this a year ago, but DH is slow to accept change :). Thankfully I'm feeling pretty great so far. Just mild nausea in the mornings. Fingers crossed it stays that way!


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Do any other UK ladies have their 12 week scan date through? I got my letter from the hospital off the back of my booking in appointment, it's 23rd February. Hope it comes around quick, it feels ages away! X


----------



## ciz

xxxLeoxxx said:


> Do any other UK ladies have their 12 week scan date through? I got my letter from the hospital off the back of my booking in appointment, it's 23rd February. Hope it comes around quick, it feels ages away! X

 I got mine 19th but I know I won't meassure 12wks. More like 10 ish. Midwife is going by my last period but I know when I ovulated. Not that she believes me haha


----------



## Buffyx

lesondemavie said:


> Thanks Buffy! Glad to know you survived it all while pg even though it was tough. It will be stressful keeping the place show ready all the time, and we'll likely need to rent while we look for a new place. Not looking forward to moving twice while pg. I wanted to do all of this a year ago, but DH is slow to accept change :). Thankfully I'm feeling pretty great so far. Just mild nausea in the mornings. Fingers crossed it stays that way!

We sold our place when I was about 34 weeks pregnant. It was really hard keeping it clean! We have 2 dogs and a cat. It was a 4 bedroom, 2 bathroom, 2 living area house. It was hard to clean all the time while so pregnant!

Then we moved 2 hours away when I was 38 weeks pregnant. I had to change hospitals and everything! We lived with friends for the first two months of our DD's life because the new house we bought hasn't settled yet. We have been here for a few months now and it's great. So we had to move twice while pregnant, and once with a newborn. It was hectic! 

You can definitely do it :flower: Hopefully your nausea stays away. I couldn't move right now. I'm super nauseous. And I was in my last pregnancy until about 17 weeks.


----------



## ttc126

So exciting most of you ladies are pretty far along!!!!! I have a scan and my first appointment on Feb 18! So excited! I think we'll announce to family after that. :) 

Oh man leson. Good luck selling your condo. I think I'd be exhausted trying to move! 

Are most of you gals on #1 or #2? This will be my third. My older two are 16 months apart. I think my youngest and this baby will be about 20 months apart.


----------



## campn

Leso- Hope the move will be super smooth hun! 

Ciz- Oh yeah my doctor got all worried cause she thought my baby measured a week behind and diagnosed me with threatened abortion. For medical people some pretty big things they completely miss! 

AFM: I can't stay awake! I'm not the type that takes naps but now I fall asleep at like 2 pm and wake up with drool on the corner of my mouth! I'll sleep now that I can though, once I'm in the third trimester sleeping will be something of the past.


----------



## xanzaba

Anyone out there worried about showing before you're ready to tell people? I wore a tunic yesterday with a pair of tights, and when I sat down I kept staring at my emerging bump. I still have about 3 weeks until I want to tell people at work (because I want to avoid the awkward conversations that I had after my previous 2 losses). Any tips to hide the bump?


----------



## mari35racz36

ttc126 said:


> So exciting most of you ladies are pretty far along!!!!! I have a scan and my first appointment on Feb 18! So excited! I think we'll announce to family after that. :)
> 
> Oh man leson. Good luck selling your condo. I think I'd be exhausted trying to move!
> 
> Are most of you gals on #1 or #2? This will be my third. My older two are 16 months apart. I think my youngest and this baby will be about 20 months apart.

I am on baby #4! Lol My kids are 7.5, 5.5 and almost 4. I had all 3 within. 3.5 yrs. It going to be different having kids that are a bit older and then a newborn.


----------



## campn

Xan- Now that it's winter just wear bigger and looser clothes! Layers will hide it too. And really no one should ask you cause it's just rude. What if someone just put on some extra holiday weight!? ;) 

This is baby #2! It's going to be a 4 years gap unfortunately but took us longer than we expected to conceive this time. By the time the baby is born my son will be at school though so YAY!


----------



## Avalanche

Can I be added to the list please ladies? Due September 30th :)


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Leso- Hope the move will be super smooth hun!
> 
> Ciz- Oh yeah my doctor got all worried cause she thought my baby measured a week behind and diagnosed me with threatened abortion. For medical people some pretty big things they completely miss!
> 
> AFM: I can't stay awake! I'm not the type that takes naps but now I fall asleep at like 2 pm and wake up with drool on the corner of my mouth! I'll sleep now that I can though, once I'm in the third trimester sleeping will be something of the past.

Yeah I'm quite glad I have a good idea whats going on instead of having the utter crap of worry thrown at me for being 2 weeks behind. And so with you on the nap thing its hard going with a 2 yr old toddler. Lost count how many times ice age has been put on TV so I can chill. 




xanzaba said:


> Anyone out there worried about showing before you're ready to tell people? I wore a tunic yesterday with a pair of tights, and when I sat down I kept staring at my emerging bump. I still have about 3 weeks until I want to tell people at work (because I want to avoid the awkward conversations that I had after my previous 2 losses). Any tips to hide the bump?

This is my 2nd lovely 7weeks ish and I'm massive so i am avoiding people as much as possible. Thankfully it's freezing so big wooly jumpers are still being worn


----------



## MummaMoo

xxxLeoxxx said:


> Do any other UK ladies have their 12 week scan date through? I got my letter from the hospital off the back of my booking in appointment, it's 23rd February. Hope it comes around quick, it feels ages away! X

Mine is on the 17th Feb. Should have been 15th but Mr Moo couldn't make that day, so I have to wait longer! Got my booking in on the 11th, they sent appointments for both at the same time.


----------



## MummaMoo

For clothes, I only wear my jean when I go out, at home, I'm in my comfort hareem trousers or PJs. 
My uniform at work is getting tight, I have my maternity tunics from last pregnancy but it's not the same as the regular one so lots of questions would be asked (amazingly, the news didn't get leaked everywhere via that email that went around the college, so luckily only people who either doesn't know me, or doesn't give a toss, received the email. Phew!)


----------



## Avalanche

When are you ladies planning on telling work? I'm a senior director and supposed to be helping the company through this massive change and getting a promotion in 6 months so I'm really nervous about what's going to happen. I feel like this is all new again even though I've been pregnant before


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Hey girls could I be added to the September list? I am due September 30th :)


----------



## campn

Icecreamtwist said:


> Hey girls could I be added to the September list? I am due September 30th :)

Congratulations!!


----------



## gina236

Just bought our first thing for baby :) we went shopping for me and saw a pair of super cute DC sneakers that are unisex so haddd to get them ;)


----------



## Buffyx

Xanzaba - I have worried about showing earlier because this is my second. But I really don't think people would guess I'm pregnant again already. I was obviously pregnant at 8 weeks last time. I was so bloated. My Aunty guessed. I was really embarrassed about it!

Avalanche - I have only just gone back to work after maternity leave. I am working for a temp agency so that I can work around my husband's roster, and only working 1 day per week. It is so hard feeling nauseous! So, I'm not sure when to tell the agency that I'm pregnant. I have no idea if there are rules about it or what?! I'll wait til 12 weeks and make a decision.

TTC - I'm on number 2, which will be our last baby. So I'm trying to enjoy it & not stress too much about anything going wrong. I have an almost 5 month old little girl.


----------



## MummaMoo

TTC, this is our 2nd and last baby.

As for work, I told my bosses at 6 weeks, as my job has its physically demanding days and they like to risk assess everything. Not that I've been risk assessed yet and I'm fast approaching 10weeks. 

Welcome to the new mommas-to-be!

Gina, baby shopping is the BEST, I'd spend AGES in the baby section in stores, just looking, feeling everything and getting VERY emotional!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw yes I love baby clothes shopping. Did a bit yesterday. I'm sure people can hear me cooing at everything!

So jealous some of you have your 12 week scan date. I don't think mine gets sent to me until I've had my booking in appt, which isn't until 25th Feb - aaagggggeeees away. I hope it doesn't take too long after that (I'll be 10w+1) we are hoping to go on holiday around 19th March, so not sure what to do. Is it likely to be before then? It's either that week or wait till July when DH can take time off. But I'll prob be massive then so don't want to do that.


----------



## MummaMoo

They have a certain time frame for the first scan, I think because of doing the NT testing etc. My scan is on the cut off day, the administrator said, and I'll be exactly 13weeks that day. I should think you can expect your scan to definitely be before your holiday.


----------



## Buffyx

mrs unicorn said:


> Aw yes I love baby clothes shopping. Did a bit yesterday. I'm sure people can hear me cooing at everything!
> 
> So jealous some of you have your 12 week scan date. I don't think mine gets sent to me until I've had my booking in appt, which isn't until 25th Feb - aaagggggeeees away. I hope it doesn't take too long after that (I'll be 10w+1) we are hoping to go on holiday around 19th March, so not sure what to do. Is it likely to be before then? It's either that week or wait till July when DH can take time off. But I'll prob be massive then so don't want to do that.

I'm 7 weeks today, and my booking in appointment is the 19th of March! 

Hopefully you can still go on your holiday.


----------



## Mummy1506

I've got my booking appointment on Friday! Although they will date me almost 10 weeks as my cycles are always longer & know when I ovulated will only be 8+1 then have to wait for a letter regarding a scan. I have booked a private one for 9th Feb.


----------



## lesondemavie

Welcome and congrats to newcomers! 

Yay for appointments! I opened my app today and saw the little reminder for mine at the end of the week. It's so close!!! Such a mix of nerves and excitement. If all goes well, it will be such a relief to tell my family. I hate keeping secrets!

Nausea under control so long as I eat first thing and I actually made it to 9 pm last night without yawning, but my nipples hurt so bad yesterday. It was such a relief when we could return home after the showings, and I could take off my bra! This first tri is just a rollercoaster of symptoms for me. That whole they can come and go thing is ringing so true.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi avalanche. I am in a similar position to you. I'm a senior executive and I know it is going to be an issue. However I did have a miscarriage in October so had to fess up so I guess they will be sort of expecting it...my main worry is my MS is getting so bad I know I will be taking sick leave very soon so guess I will tell them then. I just worry if I have another mc then they will all know again and figure it will be tricky for them to be sympathetic a second time....sigh.


----------



## xanzaba

Avalanche- I am a professor in a department of pretty much all men. When I asked about family leave, the only person who took it was the woman who didn't get tenure. Most of the men have wives who took time off work or who are stay at home mothers. To say that it is concerning is an understatement! Maternity leave is 3 months fully paid, which is standard for a university, unheard of pretty much anywhere else in the US. But I'm pretty sure that I won't be completely off, as there are always things that won't wait. I'm preparing people that work with me to hold the reins while I'm away, but I may have a student or 2 who is starting in mid/late August. Fortunately the hospital is directly across the street from my university so if I'm working up until the last minute, I won't have far to go!


----------



## psychochick

leson: ooo upgrading to a house. great timing!

As for telling people at work, I'm actually planning on telling my boss soon. I am hoping to at least hold out for 8 week scan but I may not be able to afford to wait. MS and fatigue have both hit and I'm going to be less productive at work. I want to at least tell my boss so we establish an expectation for a while. But I probably will only tell him and no one else.

Not enjoying the nausea and fatigue. I know what I'm experiencing can be way worse but it's still difficult to deal. I was groggy all of yesterday and my DH had to drag me out of bed to take a walk just to get some fresh air. I am thinking of taking up some hobbies that can easily be done from the couch like crocheting or knitting or something. Any of you ladies doing that yet?


----------



## MummaMoo

Psyc - I cross stitch and knit, but at the moment I just can't focus on it, especially now that my nausea is worse in afternoons/evenings. As soon as my little girl is in bed, I'm flat out on the sofa (I don't feel so sick lying down)


----------



## psychochick

MummaMoo said:


> Psyc - I cross stitch and knit, but at the moment I just can't focus on it, especially now that my nausea is worse in afternoons/evenings. As soon as my little girl is in bed, I'm flat out on the sofa (I don't feel so sick lying down)

Oh no :( I'm like that sometimes where even watching TV is too much work. I listen to NPR podcasts so I should probably download more. I actually find cross-stitching to be a lot of work cuz of all the counting haha. Maybe I just suck at it.


----------



## lesondemavie

Psy have you tried The Black Tapes or The Magic Tavern? DH devours podcasts and those two were my fav more recently. He also really liked Lime Town, but it didn't pull me in quite as well.


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Buffyx said:


> mrs unicorn said:
> 
> 
> Aw yes I love baby clothes shopping. Did a bit yesterday. I'm sure people can hear me cooing at everything!
> 
> So jealous some of you have your 12 week scan date. I don't think mine gets sent to me until I've had my booking in appt, which isn't until 25th Feb - aaagggggeeees away. I hope it doesn't take too long after that (I'll be 10w+1) we are hoping to go on holiday around 19th March, so not sure what to do. Is it likely to be before then? It's either that week or wait till July when DH can take time off. But I'll prob be massive then so don't want to do that.
> 
> I'm 7 weeks today, and my booking in appointment is the 19th of March!
> 
> Hopefully you can still go on your holiday.Click to expand...

Doesn't this mean you'll be past 12 weeks before you have your booking in appointment or is my maths all off lol?! That seems far too late! I've lived in different areas everytime I've been pregnant so I've been under the care of three different midwifery teams but every one has always done the booking in between 8 and 10 weeks so it leaves plenty of time to get the scan appointment sorted... X


----------



## mrsmax

MummaMoo said:


> Psyc - I cross stitch and knit, but at the moment I just can't focus on it, especially now that my nausea is worse in afternoons/evenings. As soon as my little girl is in bed, I'm flat out on the sofa (I don't feel so sick lying down)

Apart from knitting I could have written your post. My MS seems worse after lunch and I am usually vomiting around 5pm. I lie flat every chance I get and bathtime and bedtime with my three year old is getting tough.

Glad I'm not only one thinking of telling the boss sooner rather than later. Psch I want to tell to lower expectations as well and maybe some out different working pattern around my MS. Problem is I'm still having a bit of bleeding which makes me a bit nervous despite a good scan last week. I just don't want to have to tell him if I nhave another miscarriage... Such hard decisions. 

Back to work tomorrow! Dreading it.:growlmad:


----------



## Avalanche

xanzaba said:


> Avalanche- I am a professor in a department of pretty much all men. When I asked about family leave, the only person who took it was the woman who didn't get tenure. Most of the men have wives who took time off work or who are stay at home mothers. To say that it is concerning is an understatement! Maternity leave is 3 months fully paid, which is standard for a university, unheard of pretty much anywhere else in the US. But I'm pretty sure that I won't be completely off, as there are always things that won't wait. I'm preparing people that work with me to hold the reins while I'm away, but I may have a student or 2 who is starting in mid/late August. Fortunately the hospital is directly across the street from my university so if I'm working up until the last minute, I won't have far to go!


It's so nerve wracking isn't it! In supposed to be opening a new office in April and getting a promotion. So not sure when the best time to tell them is. Would hate to think I wouldn't get a promotion, but like you I work in a male environment and am the only female manager. Luckily my OH works alongside me. I think I might work up until the last minute like you.


----------



## Avalanche

I'm glad it's the weekend, I've been in bed most of the last two days lol! We went car shopping today though. I don't think a three door and a motorbike is going to cut it anymore....poor OH


----------



## CountryMomma

Wow, a lot to catch up on.. I slept almost all day long yesterday. Slept from 830pm to 830am, then slept from around 11am to 1pm, then fell asleep again around 230 and slept until 430, then back to bed at 10pm.. Luckily DH watched the kiddos for me so I could sleep. I just told him I didn't feel well and was tired as I haven't told him yet that I got a positive test, wanted to wait until the blood tests came back. Today my boobs have been killing me and I have hopped on the constipation train lol My CM has been crazy heavy today too. I am hoping all this means my levels are increasing well. Hoping my results come in early tomorrow morning!


----------



## littledreamer

So my 9 week scan went great, my mom was with me to see as my husband was there for the first scan and could not get off work that day Dr. said the baby measures 27.6 mm so a little over an inch and the heart rate was 172. :dance:

We got some news that our honeymoon to Jamaica is probably a no go, she said I could fly but the zika virus poses too much of a threat. Jamaica is not yet on the CDC list for places pregnant women should not travel, but its probably a matter of time. We are super bummed, but know its for the best. Damned mosquitos:growlmad:

With feeling so sick, tired, and worried I was so looking forward to it. Also house shopping is a nightmare and hubby and I are still living separate til we find a house. 

I guess our next hurdle is the testing, we have an appointment on Wednesday that is 90 minutes long, all informational about testing etc. I so want to share our news but want to wait until 12 weeks, or testing is complete. Whichever comes first.
 



Attached Files:







20160129_135716.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## littledreamer

CountryMomma said:


> Wow, a lot to catch up on.. I slept almost all day long yesterday. Slept from 830pm to 830am, then slept from around 11am to 1pm, then fell asleep again around 230 and slept until 430, then back to bed at 10pm.. Luckily DH watched the kiddos for me so I could sleep. I just told him I didn't feel well and was tired as I haven't told him yet that I got a positive test, wanted to wait until the blood tests came back. Today my boobs have been killing me and I have hopped on the constipation train lol My CM has been crazy heavy today too. I am hoping all this means my levels are increasing well. Hoping my results come in early tomorrow morning!

Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for early good news to put your mind at ease !


----------



## mrs unicorn

Lovely scan little dreamer!

Psy - I've been crocheting on and off. Making little hats, booties, cardigans and blankets. I normally sell them so it's nice to keep them for myself now!

Afm - had my worst day of strong nausea yesterday. Fizzy drinks helped - I never touch the stuff normally! Going to have to find some fizzy water today as all the corner shop had yesterday was sugary stuff. I can't be drinking that for several months I'll be huge!! And I am absolutely exhausted. I feel bad saying that as DH and FIL spent fri eve- Sunday decorating our hallway so they are shattered. DH has been great though. Brought me a fizzy drink this morning then told me to take the day off and rest up, or at least take it easy. :sleep:


----------



## xanzaba

Congrats little dreamer! Sounds like a perfect scan.

Countrymama- fingers cross for your good news...


----------



## Buffyx

xxxLeoxxx said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs unicorn said:
> 
> 
> Aw yes I love baby clothes shopping. Did a bit yesterday. I'm sure people can hear me cooing at everything!
> 
> So jealous some of you have your 12 week scan date. I don't think mine gets sent to me until I've had my booking in appt, which isn't until 25th Feb - aaagggggeeees away. I hope it doesn't take too long after that (I'll be 10w+1) we are hoping to go on holiday around 19th March, so not sure what to do. Is it likely to be before then? It's either that week or wait till July when DH can take time off. But I'll prob be massive then so don't want to do that.
> 
> I'm 7 weeks today, and my booking in appointment is the 19th of March!
> 
> Hopefully you can still go on your holiday.Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't this mean you'll be past 12 weeks before you have your booking in appointment or is my maths all off lol?! That seems far too late! I've lived in different areas everytime I've been pregnant so I've been under the care of three different midwifery teams but every one has always done the booking in between 8 and 10 weeks so it leaves plenty of time to get the scan appointment sorted... XClick to expand...

I have just been seeing my GP and I have my dating scan on Wednesday, and then the GP will again refer me for the NT scan :flower:

I live in Australia.


----------



## Avalanche

Just booked in with the midwife for the 15th of February for my initial appointment. Apparently it takes an hour - I can't remember what happens at this appointment lol! I presume the first scan will be 3-4 weeks after that.


----------



## Alea

Avalanche said:


> Just booked in with the midwife for the 15th of February for my initial appointment. Apparently it takes an hour - I can't remember what happens at this appointment lol! I presume the first scan will be 3-4 weeks after that.

I've recently had my booking appointment with the midwife and I'd say it takes a little under an hour but prepare for an hour just incase. 

At mine, we talked about my previous pregnancies, general health (BMI, nutrition etc) and conditions that run in either side of the family, living conditions including who lives at home, antenatal screening tests and where I'd like to give birth. As my daughter Maisie was born at 34+4 via emergency c-section due to foetal distress, we talked about the possibility of having another premature baby but that obviously may not apply to you. Finally, she did some bloods and booked me in for my 12 week scan!


----------



## gina236

Great scan little!!

Unicorn, your DH sounds so great! Glad he's taking care of you and yes fizzy water over soda definitely!

Avalanche yay for the initial appointment. I am calling today to try to set mine up :)

Country thinking of you and hoping everything comes back great! 

AFM I finally got a better prenatal yesterday. I had been taking gummy ones that I knew weren't great but I was taking them while ttc. Now that I am pregnant I figured I should get some better ones. But ugh they are HUGE and make my pee super neon along with terrible burping. Yuck! Also bought some lotion with shea butter and vitamin e to start using on my tummy and chest to try to reduce the appearance of any stretch marks I get. I know you can't stop them but hopefully this will make them look a little less noticable. Lol. Can't wait to call and set up an appointment today. I finally picked a doctor and have a backup in case she isn't accepting new patients. Finally feeling more on top of things :)


----------



## Avalanche

Alea said:


> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> Just booked in with the midwife for the 15th of February for my initial appointment. Apparently it takes an hour - I can't remember what happens at this appointment lol! I presume the first scan will be 3-4 weeks after that.
> 
> I've recently had my booking appointment with the midwife and I'd say it takes a little under an hour but prepare for an hour just incase.
> 
> At mine, we talked about my previous pregnancies, general health (BMI, nutrition etc) and conditions that run in either side of the family, living conditions including who lives at home, antenatal screening tests and where I'd like to give birth. As my daughter Maisie was born at 34+4 via emergency c-section due to foetal distress, we talked about the possibility of having another premature baby but that obviously may not apply to you. Finally, she did some bloods and booked me in for my 12 week scan!Click to expand...


Fab thank you so much that was a great explanation! Can't wait to get the ball rolling :happydance:


----------



## Avalanche

So my OH is being so cute. He's the head chef at work, and I'm in sales. So he's now overseeing what I get for breakfast and lunch in work :haha: he's obsessed with food anyway, but I got risotto for lunch with kale, broccoli, beetroot and tomatoes so he could put as much iron in me as possible :haha: and I had porridge for brekkie as apparently Danishes have too much bad fats :rofl:

He's being so adorable. 

He's told his family now, nerve wracking as we've only been together 4 months but they have sent him such lovely messages saying I'm the best thing that's ever happened to him and how happy he seems and how it's meant to be. Can't believe how supportive they are. Just my family to tell now :blush:


----------



## LoraLoo

Just had my scan- Theres 2 &#128561; 2 babies. I'm in shock


----------



## gina236

OMG LoraLoo that's amazing but definitely a shock!!! Congrats!


----------



## hopie2015

Such great updates everyone! :) 
Little- congrats on your scan and perfect heart rate. So happy for you! I know what you mean about house hunting but trust that the perfect house will come along out of the blue when it is meant to.

Thanks to all who posted well wishes for my mom. She is back home from the hospital and we have a nurse visiting so that is v. helpful. I can't believe I am back here living with my parents and trying to hide this horrible hg. I stay in bed all day and yesterday morning I passed out when i got up. I came to pretty quickly and am sure it is b/c of my low blood pressure. Fluids are still a problem and I'm still not eating, so when OH comes back from out of town will go to hospital for hydration.
9 wk scan is in 2 days!
Happy 9 weeks Mari. How are you?

MM- sorrry the nausea is so bad... it is especially bad for me too in afternoons and evenings.
Hydration tablets are a great idea-- why don't my doctors tell me about this stuff?!

PsyC- I've been thinking of taking up crochet/knitting too. During the cold month of February feeling crummy, perfect way to spend time knitting blankets for baby! Like MM said I have too much trouble focusing right now. I also took a free class years ago and teacher pretty much laughed me out of class as I could not for the life of me understand how to do a stitch!

Leson- glad you're feeling good still! 

As for traveling to Jamaica, etc. - yes totally sux to cancel but better safe than sorry in the tropical locations since this virus is proving to be so extremely dangerous to babies. So sad.. I hope they get it under control quick. 
Welcome to new comers. We sure have a busy board here.. Lots of babies in September!!


----------



## Avalanche

Wow Laraloo! Must be a huge shock but congrats!


----------



## hopie2015

OMG Laura!! Wow! I bet you are in shock. CONGRATULTIONS.. CONGRATULATIONS (twice!! :))

Our first set of twins on the board!


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Loraloo oh my gosh! That must have been so intense when you found that out wow! Twice the love!! Congratulations xox


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm totally in shock &#128561; I wasn't expecting a heartbeat at all let alone two.


----------



## Alea

Lora I think my jaw has just hit the floor! Congratulations!


----------



## ttc126

Lora!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! If anyone deserves twins it's you after all you've been through! What a tremendous blessing!


----------



## Alea

Avalanche said:


> Alea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> Just booked in with the midwife for the 15th of February for my initial appointment. Apparently it takes an hour - I can't remember what happens at this appointment lol! I presume the first scan will be 3-4 weeks after that.
> 
> I've recently had my booking appointment with the midwife and I'd say it takes a little under an hour but prepare for an hour just incase.
> 
> At mine, we talked about my previous pregnancies, general health (BMI, nutrition etc) and conditions that run in either side of the family, living conditions including who lives at home, antenatal screening tests and where I'd like to give birth. As my daughter Maisie was born at 34+4 via emergency c-section due to foetal distress, we talked about the possibility of having another premature baby but that obviously may not apply to you. Finally, she did some bloods and booked me in for my 12 week scan!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fab thank you so much that was a great explanation! Can't wait to get the ball rolling :happydance:Click to expand...

You're welcome. There may be some variation but I think generally that's what you should expect. I did forget to say that she'll ask you about LMP too just so they have a rough idea of how far along you may be, and that I had to provide a urine sample so have a drink on hand just in case your MW wants one too!

It's so exciting, isn't it? I see you'll have quite a big gap between your two while I am a complete polar opposite and will have a little over a year between mine. Are you daunted about 'starting again'?


----------



## Avalanche

Alea said:


> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> Just booked in with the midwife for the 15th of February for my initial appointment. Apparently it takes an hour - I can't remember what happens at this appointment lol! I presume the first scan will be 3-4 weeks after that.
> 
> I've recently had my booking appointment with the midwife and I'd say it takes a little under an hour but prepare for an hour just incase.
> 
> At mine, we talked about my previous pregnancies, general health (BMI, nutrition etc) and conditions that run in either side of the family, living conditions including who lives at home, antenatal screening tests and where I'd like to give birth. As my daughter Maisie was born at 34+4 via emergency c-section due to foetal distress, we talked about the possibility of having another premature baby but that obviously may not apply to you. Finally, she did some bloods and booked me in for my 12 week scan!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fab thank you so much that was a great explanation! Can't wait to get the ball rolling :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome. There may be some variation but I think generally that's what you should expect. I did forget to say that she'll ask you about LMP too just so they have a rough idea of how far along you may be, and that I had to provide a urine sample so have a drink on hand just in case your MW wants one too!
> 
> It's so exciting, isn't it? I see you'll have quite a big gap between your two while I am a complete polar opposite and will have a little over a year between mine. Are you daunted about 'starting again'?Click to expand...

You know, the years have gone by super quick. I did want another one when DD was little but when she got to about 2 it went away and then her Dad and I split when she was 5 and I never thought about it until I found out on Saturday that I was expecting with my new OH. Never crossed my mind I would have more children at this stage, even though deep down I probably wanted more.

So yes very strange to be starting over as its been 8 years since I was pregnant lol. I'm only just realising how much I don't remember. We haven't told DD yet but she asked on Friday if she could have a sibling :haha:

How do you find having two close together? Have you kept stuff after having your LO so you've not so much to buy?


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks ladies.

Just a bit concerned that one was measuring smaller, though that was the one we had a poorer view of.

Can anyone tell me their crl on 6/7 week scans please?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Wow loraloo that's so exciting!! Congrats!


----------



## lesondemavie

How exciting Lora!

So my insurance company somehow lost my request to change my PCP and medical group. I was so mad, but they fixed it all over the phone with me today. Left a vm for my obgyn to go ahead and call in to verify benefits. Fingers crossed all goes smoothly. I'm so looking forward to seeing our little gremlin on Friday.


----------



## campn

Lora- ATTA GIRL! Congrats!! I think in twins there's always one who will be a little smaller throughout the entire pregnancy but that's normal and happens all the time.


----------



## mari35racz36

Laraloo - what amazing news!! Congratulations!!! 

Hope - Glad your mom is home now. That is awful you passed out. Does sound like low pressure and you probably should get back to the hospital again for fluids. I fainted with my first pregnancy, it was such an awful/scary feeling. I get dizzy spells through out all of my pregnancies and those can me scary too. I suffer from low blood pressure. Thank you!! Happy 9 weeks to you as well:) ! more week and we will be double digits!! yay! I feeling not well at all. I lost 3lbs last week from not being able to eat much. Hope this week is a better one for both of us:)


----------



## LoraLoo

campn said:


> Lora- ATTA GIRL! Congrats!! I think in twins there's always one who will be a little smaller throughout the entire pregnancy but that's normal and happens all the time.

Hopefully it's just that. The smaller one was further away n she didn't have. As good a view so maybe it's that too.


----------



## xanzaba

Hope- glad you and mum are okay, sorry you're not getting much relief.

Loraloo- wow, I was not so secretly was hoping for twins! Congrats! At my ~6 week appointment, doc didn't measure CRL because she said it is so variable at that stage and they grow so fast. But here's a resource:

https://www.babymed.com/fetus-crown-rump-length-crl-measurements-ultrasound

I seem to have passed the worst of my morning sickness- I wonder if it's too early (9 1/2 weeks) for placenta to be taking over? Or maybe it's just eating cheese in the morning. I still feel a bit off first thing, and then if I eat too much. But I'm definitely past the eating every 2 hours stage. For now, at least.


----------



## gina236

Got a first appointment at the OBGYN for Thursday afternoon! Just a get to know you/history and confirm pregnancy (which hoping they won't dismiss me when I fail the urine test) and to schedule all the lab work and ob appointments :) no scan as of right now but so excited still! :happydance:


----------



## MummaMoo

LoraLoo said:


> Just had my scan- Theres 2 &#128561; 2 babies. I'm in shock

Oh WOW! Double congratulations to then LoraLoo!!


----------



## Sweety21

Hey Ladies! can I join in? little late but, better late than never.

This is my third pregnancy and I am 6+1 today. Probably will be going for scan on 6+5. 
I am due on 26th September based on LMP.


----------



## psychochick

littledreamer: I think canceling Jamaica is a good idea honestly. We actually canceled our trip to Hawaii as well mainly because of the dengue fever on the island, but now I'm glad because even dengue fever aside, I'd also be worried about Zika even though hawaii has no known cases of Zika, you never know. Might be too late when we find out that Zika has spread. I was upset too about Hawaii but now that I'm having MS, I'm not so sad about it. I don't think I would've enjoyed it very much anyways hehe...

lora: Congrats! Sounds wonderful. My DH has an identical twin and I'm always amused that there exists a doppelganger for him hahaha.

gina: good luck on your appt!


----------



## ssarahh

Lora - massive congratulations! What a lovely surprise xx


----------



## Hope16

New to the thread, hope you all don't mind. I'm just gonna follow along until I get acquainted with everyone :)


----------



## campn

gina236 said:


> Got a first appointment at the OBGYN for Thursday afternoon! Just a get to know you/history and confirm pregnancy (which hoping they won't dismiss me when I fail the urine test) and to schedule all the lab work and ob appointments :) no scan as of right now but so excited still! :happydance:

Good luck Gina! I hope they give you great news and maybe you even get a scan soon!


----------



## gina236

Thanks campn! I really hope so. I just at least want a blood test. That will make it so much more real. Seeing my little guy will be amazing. But I don't think dh is going to come for this appt. So kinda hoping they won't do one then just so he doesn't miss it. 

Welcome hope and sweety!!


----------



## Avalanche

When does the MW start using a Doppler at appointments?


----------



## Buffyx

Lora - oh my goodness!!! Congratulations! That's great! 

I'm secretly hoping I DONT get twins. My husband would die.


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Avalanche said:


> When does the MW start using a Doppler at appointments?

I think it varies. I've got a midwife appointment at 15 weeks and she said she'll try to listen then. My two other pregnancies they didn't listen until 24 weeks - I think I've heard that their official guidelines say not to do it earlier. 

Depends if your midwife is a stickler for the rules I guess! X


----------



## mrsmax

LaraLoo army 7 week scan it was 9.3mm which they seemed happy about. Lots of variation at this stage I nthink.


----------



## mrsmax

Avalanche said:


> When does the MW start using a Doppler at appointments?

Last pregnancy they used it at ten weeks but I was totally miserable with HG so she broke the rules for me to give me something good to focus on.


----------



## Mummy1506

Wow congrats loraloo!


----------



## ssarahh

Hi ladies 

I am beginning to panic about my lack of symptoms. I am hoping I am just lucky but I am starting to get nervous ... Might be because of my scan on Saturday.

Is anyone else feeling pretty normal? My only symptoms are being completely knackered most nights after work and being thirsty. 

Sorry think I just need some reassurance. X


----------



## Buffyx

Avalanche said:


> When does the MW start using a Doppler at appointments?

I heard the heartbeat at my booking in appointment. I think they usually try and wait until after 10 weeks?


----------



## Icecreamtwist

*knocks on wood* I have been the same as you! Only symptoms are peeing often (I drink a lot of water though and have always peed often), sleepy at night and some very mild cramping here and there but even that has subsided. I've been emotional too though!

I think we are just lucky! :) *knocks on wood*


----------



## gina236

Sarah I didn't start feeling anything really until this week. Other than being tired. This week my boobs started killing me and started to get nauseous. It's very possible your just lucky or it just hasn't hit yet.


----------



## xanzaba

Sarah- with my other 2 pregnancies, I didn't really get any symptoms besides being tired all the time until 8 weeks. This time, ms struck early- 6 weeks, but seems to have leveled off earlier too.

I'm exhausted- worked all weekend for a deadline, and then was up at 6 working. Now it's 4:30 and I'm calling it a day! I think I'm going to go get some chocolate ice cream. Hope I don't spread a craving :)


----------



## lesondemavie

Xan I think that's within range for ms to start to ease. I wasn't feeling as tired but then I found this chart, and saw that progesterone, which is primarily responsible for fatigue, drops off and hits a low around week 7.



It looks like hcg, which is primarily responsible for ms, usually peaks at 10 weeks and then drops off. That being said, these are just averages and not set in stone. We're all different. 9.5 weeks is definitely still in striking distance. Plus it sounds like you have some good routines going.


----------



## gina236

Thanks for that chart les. I was just thinking how I have a little more energy. Actually cooked dinner tonight instead of laying on the couch all night lol.


----------



## ajarvis

HI ladies! Can I join along with you guys too? I'm due October 1st, but my youngest was about a week early and I'm guessing this one will be too. My "range" is anywhere from September 10th to October 13th. 

Exciting to read all about you ladies upcoming appts! I'm still waiting to hear back from a midwife. Wishing, dreaming, and hoping I get one! Looking forward to getting to know you!


----------



## MummaMoo

Avalanche said:


> When does the MW start using a Doppler at appointments?

I can't remember if it was the Midwife first or the doctor! I think the doctor used one at a 21 week check up.... but that seems a bit later so maybe it was earlier than that... Hmm, curious now, will see if it's in my notes. Sorry that was a "no help at all" post!!


----------



## gina236

Campn, I love when you hit another week because we are so close I get to see what your ticker says. :haha:


----------



## campn

gina236 said:


> Campn, I love when you hit another week because we are so close I get to see what your ticker says. :haha:

HAHAHA yay for another week! I'd add like 20 tickers if I could! I also have an app that tells me baby size in cute creatures, so last week was a ladybug and this week some micra chameleon, not sure what that is but sounds very adorable!


----------



## campn

Well that's just adorable.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gina236

OMG I want one! :haha:


----------



## Lallie81

Hi everyone!
Just managed to catch up on all the great scan news and the twins! Wow, I think dh and I would both faint if that news were to come our way!

Am also not having many symptoms other than feeling huge and constipated! No sickness, just odd bouts of nausea and my boobs are absolutely fine! With DS they were huge and aaagggooonnnyyy.

I am 2nd in command of a company with 20 female employees, 12 of which are under my direct supervision. I have already come up with excuses for suddenly bringing in my own tea bags (decaf) and the sudden reduction in my coffee consumption, I even blagged my way through the work do without drinking (everyone knows I love my wine)! I live in Dubai which is incredibly annoying in terms of clothing whilst trying to conceal this awful bloat so I am keen to let everyone know but with DS I only told my staff at 20 weeks and was barely showing. I almost don't want everyone knowing so soon!

I have my early scan a week today. We didn't want to schedule it earlier as I couldn't cope with hearing that there's no heartbeat but maybe it's just too soon. I have had that scenario too many times....

Is anyone sending their early scans off to the gender guessing people that use ramzi theory? Am tempted....


----------



## ciz

Ergh I have a very dreaded dentist appointment tomorrow. Last time they tried to tackle this tooth I had to be injected 5 times and it never numbed the tooth once!!! Really hoping this dentist knows her stuff because between that and will be focussing not being sick it's gonna be interesting hour.


----------



## LoraLoo

ciz said:


> Ergh I have a very dreaded dentist appointment tomorrow. Last time they tried to tackle this tooth I had to be injected 5 times and it never numbed the tooth once!!! Really hoping this dentist knows her stuff because between that and will be focussing not being sick it's gonna be interesting hour.

 Oh no- I can't think of a worse time at all- poor you! Hopefully it'll be over quickly.

Thanks for all the lovely comments everyone, I'm still getting my head around the fact Theres 2. 

My mw rang this morn to say sges recieved my scan report, but that there'll be no rescan until 12 weeks.

So I, being the absolute worrier that I am, will be booking a private scan. I want to make sure that they're measuring up ok as she never told me. If all ok I might relax a little.


----------



## lesondemavie

Welcome to all the newcomers! September will be a great month :)

Feeling great today so I did an abs/upper body workout and definitely feeling like my abs are tiring a bit more quickly. It was tough! So strange since my upper body usually gives out first. All went smooth with my insurance and my appointment/coverage is confirmed *phew*. Is it Friday yet? <3


----------



## ciz

LoraLoo said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Ergh I have a very dreaded dentist appointment tomorrow. Last time they tried to tackle this tooth I had to be injected 5 times and it never numbed the tooth once!!! Really hoping this dentist knows her stuff because between that and will be focussing not being sick it's gonna be interesting hour.
> 
> Oh no- I can't think of a worse time at all- poor you! Hopefully it'll be over quickly.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely comments everyone, I'm still getting my head around the fact Theres 2.
> 
> My mw rang this morn to say sges recieved my scan report, but that there'll be no rescan until 12 weeks.
> 
> So I, being the absolute worrier that I am, will be booking a private scan. I want to make sure that they're measuring up ok as she never told me. If all ok I might relax a little.Click to expand...

Wooooow how did I miss this twins!!! Big congrats lady. X


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck at the dentists, Ciz. Will they do local anesthesia during pregnancy?


----------



## xanzaba

BTW- definitely noticing that the constipation is letting up. Guess that happens with a drop in progesterone in the pic Leson posted?


----------



## lesondemavie

Yes progesterone is the culprit when it comes to constipation. Easing up now, but look how far it climbs in second and third tri. Eek! I seem to have the opposite problem though :dohh:. Ah well, my body always seems to deviate from the norm. Still thrilled whatever comes our way right? :happydance:


----------



## Avalanche

Soooooo I got told by my doctor today that I can continue with my pregnancy :happydance: I'm over the moon!!

They think I could possibly have the big C as they've found some tumours, but my blood work is good atm and my symptoms of illness aren't as bad. I did have an MRI on the 12th which has to be cancelled and then my surgeon is going to look at possibly still operating to remove what's there but keep on top of everything with blood tests for now. I feel like I can relax for now.


----------



## psychochick

campn: that's a cute ticker

leson: that chart is helpful. It's good to know that progesterone starts dropping off at 7w and at least some symptoms improve.

ciz: good luck at the dentist. I also had a dentist appt because I have invisalign. He was putting in the invisalign buttons which required him to put a bunch of cotton rolls on my tongue and I was really worried I'd gag. But he did it quickly so worked out fine in the end.

avalanche: somehow missed your earlier posts about the big C? That must've been scary but good to hear everything's looking fine!

I'm really just hanging in there day after day. My nausea's definitely not as bad as some of you girls here so I can't complain too much but time just passes so slowly. I've been following all the advice on alleviating the nausea but they only help for a little while. Thinking about the nausea getting worse and possibly lasting until 10w just feels like eterrrrrnity. How do you girls do it???


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Avalanche- :hugs: I'm glad things are okay. I have a friend that had cervical cancer when she was pregnant, but the pregnancy was fine. Afterward they did a hysterectomy. She had a few more scares than she should have, but has a beautiful bouncing boy now!


----------



## Buffyx

ciz said:


> Ergh I have a very dreaded dentist appointment tomorrow. Last time they tried to tackle this tooth I had to be injected 5 times and it never numbed the tooth once!!! Really hoping this dentist knows her stuff because between that and will be focussing not being sick it's gonna be interesting hour.

If the tooth was infected, then that would be why it didn't numb properly. 

Hope it went well.

Xanzaba: yes, you can have local anaesthetic during pregnancy. In fact, all procedures are fine to do, except X-rays (although some dentists still do them) & general anaesthetic.


----------



## Avalanche

Thanks ladies! Yes they are looking at removing my colon once pregnancy is over but the stuff that's there atm I will presume will have to come out and then be biospsied. They already took some out in December and it was benign and my white cells are normal atm so it's all good! The only thing is I have to have genetic tests done as they think I have a gene called FAP which means that I have a 50% chance of C in the next 3 years and 100% by age 50. If I do have it, my DD and new baby need to be tested too and have yearly tests from age 10. 

But I'm over the moon as we were a bit worried doctor would say no, it's too risky. Now we just need to wait for the touch/go normal time of up to 12 weeks and I think we'll finally be able to relax and enjoy this baby. :)


----------



## gina236

As bad of a situation as that is avalanche, that's some great news that they are letting you continue your pregnancy and just keeping a close eye on you. FX everything is fine!


----------



## ciz

Come on then ladies what are we all scoffing (when we can between the nausea etc lol)

So I'm loving salty chips, salted crisps with salsa dip, chocolate and hot cross buns and milk. I was liking red grapes but lately that seems to be the cause of being sick =(. 

I have a niggle that we maybe having a boy but who knows =)


----------



## xanzaba

I'm craving crisp vegetables, and yesterday I craved chocolate ice cream, which is funny because I am lactose intolerant and never crave ice cream. Other than that, it changes every day, or maybe every hour. One day mushrooms are disgusting, smelly things, the next, mouth watering!


----------



## ajarvis

MummaMoo said:


> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> When does the MW start using a Doppler at appointments?
> 
> I can't remember if it was the Midwife first or the doctor! I think the doctor used one at a 21 week check up.... but that seems a bit later so maybe it was earlier than that... Hmm, curious now, will see if it's in my notes. Sorry that was a "no help at all" post!!Click to expand...

Mine starts at 10 weeks but said it's a bit early to hear then. But the visit after for sure.



lesondemavie said:


> Welcome to all the newcomers! September will be a great month :)
> 
> Feeling great today so I did an abs/upper body workout and definitely feeling like my abs are tiring a bit more quickly. It was tough! So strange since my upper body usually gives out first. All went smooth with my insurance and my appointment/coverage is confirmed *phew*. Is it Friday yet? <3

Good work! I have been running, and doing a body pump class still and definitely more tired nowadays!

Got my midwife appointment scheduled! First appointment March 10th. I'll be just over 10 weeks :)


----------



## campn

Psy- Lucky lucky! I hope it stays away for you! Mine started at 7 weeks last time and this time it looks. I've thrown up twice but throwing up seems to make it even worse!?

Avalanche- You're in my thoughts hun, I hope things will be okay for you and the little bean!

Ciz- Guilty. I've been eating crisps? (We call it chips here!) and hot Cheetos which is so gross. Bland carbs seem to really settle my upset stomach, I know some of these things are so unhealthy but gotta do what you can to survive the first trimester right? 

Oh and HOLY bloat and constipation! Going to be having lots of Metamucil. Last pregnancy I got very backed up I had to drink prune juice every day *vomit*


----------



## amantila

So my experience with food and cravings so far this pregnancy:

When I have a craving, it is literally the only thing on the planet that I'd be willing to eat besides toast or crackers. Doesn't matter what it is...it won't make me sick. And literally everything else makes me want to vomit just from thinking about it.

Today's craving was a Subway sweet onion teriyaki chicken sandwich with crunchy veggies (had to be crunchy haha). Got green pepper, spinach, and banana peppers. SO DELICIOUS. I ate every bite. But it was literally the only thing I could think of that I'd be willing to eat. Maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## gina236

Only thing I have been craving is dairy. I'm lactose sensitive and it's gotten so much worse since being pregnant. Thinking I need a calcium supplement since I can't eat dairy. Going to talk to my doctor about that on Thursday. Other than that it's just been my normal cravings. Oh and peppers have been amazing lately. Lol. But no cravings so bad that I can't eat anything else.


----------



## campn

Aman- That sounds delicious. My problem is something that doesn't make me barf today may make me barf tomorrow, it's a fast changing condition! 
I put my motion sickness wrist bands on (surprised I could find them since DS's pregnancy!) and they're helping. 

Yay for arms and legs for your bean! Just one step closer to get kicked in the crotch! :haha: I can't wait for feeling the initial soft kicks.


----------



## Icecreamtwist

My morning queasiness has started today full force. My lunch that I enjoyed so much yesterday I couldn't even see or smell today without wanting to gag. I could barely eat today! :nope:


----------



## campn

Icecreamtwist said:


> My morning queasiness has started today full force. My lunch that I enjoyed so much yesterday I couldn't even see or smell today without wanting to gag. I could barely eat today! :nope:

Completely hear you! I can't even do the dishes. I pass by the sink and hold my breath. DH is going to have to do the dishes now.


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Us = not impressed haha 

Eww dirty dishes sound sooooooooooo gross right now :sick:


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on in a few days, been busy with school and kids. Still no word on my blood work.. I called office and they said they couldn't give it over the phone the dr had to but of course the dr was not in today :( So, I am still in limbo.. My symptoms have increased 10 fold. My gums are bleeding so bad it looks like a war zone when I get done brushing, I can't go 30 minutes without having too pee even if I don't drink anything and today I almost threw up a couple times and had the worst heartburn ever. It then turned into horrible trapped gas! I was miserable all day today. My boobs are also hurting like crazy! Oh and the big thing is my heart rate is fast and I get winded just going up the stairs! It's horrible since I live in a two story house! I am going to hold my pee for probably around 12 hours overnight and take another test in the morning and see what happens.


----------



## LoraLoo

I can't even think about food! My sickness has kicked in really badly. Thankfully the Dr prescribed me some cyclizine last night so I sent Aaron down to get them straight away, and I managed to keep a bit of pasta salad down and about half a pint of water!
Hopefully today will be easier!


----------



## ttc126

I craved spinach at first lol! Now it's fruit. Strawberries and whipped cream. And chocolate milk. With my boys I craved salty and spicy and meat and cheese but this time no meat or cheese sounds good. Still early days though.

I had a bit of spotting today. I'm hoping all is well. It stopped already and was really light. No cramping. I'm sure everything will be ok.


----------



## Buffyx

I had my dating scan today. Measuring 6w6d. Heart rate was 163bpm.
Very exciting. Now just to wait 5 more weeks for the next scan....

We also told my parents and sister. We are telling DH's side of the family on Sunday :flower:

Avalanche: that is great news about being able to continue with your pregnancy. What a relief that must have been to hear!

Country: I'm sorry you are feeling so miserable. Hoping you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Great news buffy! I think we are going to wait till after the 12 week scan to tell anyone. Although I think there's a couple of people who suspect.

I'm not really craving anything, just bland heavy carbs that help with the nausea - chips, salt & vinegar crisps, cheese pasta, crackers. But I hate onions! The smell is unbearable! Oh and any kind of salad dressing. And I can smell everything! It's not too bad, but if I'm out and about its awful. Finding it difficult to get myself out of bed every morning, I'm so tired. Plus feeling sick doesn't help.


----------



## Buffyx

We will only tell family, and then friends and others after the 12 week scan.

It will be nice to have my mum help out with my LO on the days when I'm feeling really nauseous. 

I'm craving carbs. So many carbs! I was on a low carb diet for months before I fell pregnant. It's like my body is trying to make up for it. I can't eat salad or vegetables. I'm loving green apples though.
Last night I cooked chicken with salad and sweet potato, and I couldn't even eat it :(


----------



## LoraLoo

Mrs unicorn im with you on the smelling. Shouted at hubby this morning that his coffee was smelling too much &#128584;


----------



## xanzaba

Great news, buffy!

Mmm, a nice tart apple sounds wonderful. But I hear you ladies on smells. DH loves yogurt, and I am making him eat it in the kitchen. Can't stand the smell- so sour and thick.


----------



## gina236

I agree smells are horrible. I went to the mall the other day and omg I swear I could smell every person in the place! So many perfumes mixed with all the pretzel shops it was disgusting. DH doesn't have a sense of smell at all (doctor broke his nose as he was being born) so he doesn't understand.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Haha loraloo & xan! I refused to kiss my DH when he had eaten onions. He said he'd cleaned his teeth twice afterwards but it stank!!! Poor hubbies they do have to put up with our craziness! Apparently I've been keeping him up at night. He says I've been shouting, lashing out and tossing and turning every night for about a week. I've been having weird vivid dreams but no nightmares.


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm sorry no news yet country and that you're feeling so awful. Hope they get back to you soon! :hugs:

Congrats butfy! Glad everything is looking good. <3

Av, I'm sorry about what you're going through, but so glad that it's looking ok and that you can continue to nurture your little bean! :happydance:

I've had a few days where everything just smelled super strong, not bad but so intense that it wasn't pleasant. Seems to have passed for now, but might come back. Last night the harissa on DH's chicken hit me pretty bad :wacko: when usually it doesn't bother me, and then he kept talking close to me with his harissa breath...he too had to get up and gargle some mouth wash. 

No real cravings here. In the beginning it was bacon, but I can go without it. I'd say I'm turned off more by sweet things than usual. I've had vivid dreams the last two nights. First night was about my upcoming scan. Everything went well, but the staff was goofy like on a sitcom. Last night we were all magicians in this magical land...fun stuff :haha:

Well the new symptom on my spinning wheel of symptoms is crying for no reason. Last night DH's cat bit my thumb and then ran away and scratched my leg (DH was holding her like a baby near me and she wasn't a fan). It hurt, but not that bad. I felt so scared though and just started sobbing :cry: and I was mad at DH. I've been so even keeled this whole time, but I keep reading about moodiness in pregnancy. Maybe it has something to do with that dipping progesterone. Other than that still extra thirsty and waking to pee, and my bbs alternate between being sore and itchy. Otherwise feeling great over here, and just anxious to see our little sprout. Is it Friday yet? :coffee: _decaf_


----------



## ciz

Dentist went brilliantly. First jab with the needle she hit my nerve numbed it right up. Another appointment next week for the other side and hopefully should be all good. I really need to get a mouth guard though my teeth grinding has gotten a lot worse again since becoming pregnant.hopefully I can get one while it's free.

My sense of smell has gone through the roof too. I walk around scarf over my nose constantly I can handle my perfume but some women's... just wow feel like say what are you thinking haha I know they can't smell it like I can but it takes my mind off throwing up haha.


----------



## ttc126

Did anyone else spot early on? I started having light brown spotting yesterday. Then this morning it has continued and I've been having cramping. Nothing severe. If it weren't for the spotting, I might not pay any attention to the cramps. It's just so worrying. How can every pregnancy be so different?


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm so sorry ttc. That would worry me too. I've had zero cramping or spotting, but I've seen quite a few posts of women who have and everything turned out fine. I've read that it can be common in first tri and as long as it doesn't get heavy or have clots it should be ok. If it started back up again, I would call in and see if you could talk to a doctor or even go in for an early scan for some peace of mind. All the best to you <3


----------



## campn

Ttc- I spotted on and off for about a month with DS and it ranged from brown, to pink to red with some stringy mucus type thing. I had no cramps though, if yours is becoming more than spotting or cramping gets too much ring your doctor. You could just have a pocket of blood that's resolving itself or it could be old implantation blood that just got dislodged.


----------



## campn

Leso- Aww sorry about the cat! Cats definitely don't get jokes so I'd have been mad too. I've been crying a lot over the smallest things and I'm not the type that cries easily! It's amazing how something the size of a blueberry can throw our entire bodies out of whack.


----------



## xanzaba

ttc- definitely call your doctor to ease your worry, but it can be fine. As long as it's not bright red and is just spotting they usually say not to worry.

Light cramping is quite normal :)


----------



## xanzaba

I don't know if it's pregnancy irritability or justifiable irritability, but it's been 2 weeks since my appointment, and I still don't have the results of my blood tests and it's really, well, irritating. They want to monitor my blood and thyroid levels- doesn't it seem a bit extreme to wait 2 weeks?!?


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks camp. I love out little furbabies to pieces. They're all rescues. Understandable that they can startle easy.

I'd be annoyed too xan. Hope they get back to you soon.

Ah well much for smells not hitting me. DH brought me his go to egg and bacon on a corn tortilla for breakfast and the smell of that hit me a bit, but I thought it was just in my head. I ate it with a bit of a gagging feeling but nothing bad and that happens often (usually towards the end of a meal). Then I went to the kitchen to get a glass for water and nearly choked on the smell of bleach. DH has put bleach in the sink just about every morning the past few days so it's sparkling clean for showings, and it hasn't bothered me at all until this morning. I ran to the back of our place and he brought me my water. It's still hitting me a bit back here. Thinking I might head into the office early! Like I said symptoms come and go...


----------



## mari35racz36

ttc126 said:


> Did anyone else spot early on? I started having light brown spotting yesterday. Then this morning it has continued and I've been having cramping. Nothing severe. If it weren't for the spotting, I might not pay any attention to the cramps. It's just so worrying. How can every pregnancy be so different?

I know spotting can be worrisome but it is common. with my very first pregnancy I spotted around 5 weeks for about a day or two, then it was gone. With my 3rd pregnancy I spotted around 10 weeks, but all was ok. Cramping is normal too, as long as they are not very painful. Ive been cramping on and off since 5 weeks with the pregnancy.


----------



## mari35racz36

I haven't been on much here lately as I just have felt like crap. lol But yesterday my fatigue seems to be a bit better. I was able to stay up past 9 without feeling insanely tired. MS is still as strong as ever:( 

We decided to cancel out trip Florida because of the mosquito virus. I was reading it will spread throughout the southern US. My doc told me not to take the risk. We were lucky and got a full refund. I just feel bad for my kids as they were so looking forward to going. We will take then next year at instead. Now I have to figure out how to keep my kids busy over March Break! lol

I will have to catch up on all the posts soon:)


----------



## MummaMoo

Tiredness had been keeping me away for a day or so (can't even remember when I was last on here!)
As soon as my little girl is in bed, I'm lay on the sofa getting ready to watch some TV and before the show even comes on, I'm fast asleep! Then when it comes to bed time, I'm tossing and turning and take HOURS to get to sleep!
Nausea is still present in the evening rather than the morning. I feel better after having something to eat, but it's WANTING to eat that's the problem.
Smells are doing me no favours. Every now and then I get the smell of stale tobacco up my nose, it's not actually around, but it's in my nose. Mint is repulsive. My OH has to keep away from me when he's brushed his teeth ot if he's chewing gum, and if he wants a kiss, lips kept firmly shut so no mintyness can escape!
Food I am enjoying at the moment - noodles, sweet chilli rice crackers, crisps and Jazz apples.

Boobs are beginning to ache a lot now. Was just in the shower and realised how fuller they seem already *gulp* the chesticles are pretty ample as they are!

10weeks today! Double figures! ¼ of the way there! :happydance:


----------



## campn

Is anyone else really irritated and irritable for no good reason!?


----------



## gina236

I'm actually the opposite. I've been in an amazing mood all the time! I'm usually quite moody and have slight depression but the past week I'm just all smiles. It's weird but I like it! :) 

Yay for 10 weeks mumma!!


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Is anyone else really irritated and irritable for no good reason!?

Yep! Think it's all down to tiredness, nausea, hunger and hormones.


----------



## ttc126

Thank you ladies. I am going in for an early scan in about 2 hours. What do you think I'll even see at 5 weeks 4 days? Hoping and praying all looks well.


----------



## mari35racz36

campn said:


> Is anyone else really irritated and irritable for no good reason!?

Yup! That's is me a lot lately...lol


----------



## MummaMoo

Not certain but i think you'd see a bean & yolk sac.

Lots of luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## Sweety21

campn said:


> Is anyone else really irritated and irritable for no good reason!?

That's me too. I am getting irritated very easily for no reason.


----------



## campn

Gina- Lucky you! I hope it stays that way!


Good to know I'm not the only one ladies! I already feel bad for DH but I gave him heads up that I'm not going to be reasonable for a few more weeks. I'm a nicer person in the second trimester!

TTC- at 5 weeks and 6 days all we saw was a gestational sac and yolk sac inside it. 4 days later we saw the baby and the heartbeat.


----------



## xanzaba

Has anyone else heard the rumors that Kate Middleton is pregnant again- about 2 months! They are going to have their hands full with 3 under 3...


----------



## Buffyx

TTC - good luck with the scan, but don't be disheartened if you don't see much at this point. I am 6w6d and the tech had a hard time! Got there in the end. 

But you might only see the gestational sac at your point.

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## campn

xanzaba said:


> Has anyone else heard the rumors that Kate Middleton is pregnant again- about 2 months! They are going to have their hands full with 3 under 3...

I'm sure that's just rumors as her daughter is like 9 months old and she was miserably nauseous both pregnancies. But really 3 under 3 when you're royal, she probably has plenty of help.


----------



## Just1more2

Sorry that I have been away for a bit too. Just not feeling well most of the mornings and tired by evening. 

I have not actually vomited but one time!

I am craving anything salty right now, but not really avoiding any smells. People's breath is getting to me a little more now than normal though. 

Ten weeks tomorrow!!:happydance: Congrats mumma for the same! 

Will catch up more on posts in a while. 

:hugs: everyone!


----------



## Buffyx

campn said:


> xanzaba said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else heard the rumors that Kate Middleton is pregnant again- about 2 months! They are going to have their hands full with 3 under 3...
> 
> I'm sure that's just rumors as her daughter is like 9 months old and she was miserably nauseous both pregnancies. But really 3 under 3 when you're royal, she probably has plenty of help.Click to expand...

My daughter is only 5 months old, yet here I am again. Also, I was sick until 17 weeks with her, and am again having all day nausea.

Not Royal. No help here :p


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

I've not heard the rumours about Kate Middleton but if she was 2 months then she'd have 3 under 4 which hopefully isn't THAT bad as that's going to be me! EEK. No royal help here either, although my mum is pretty ace  xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok, I still hadn't heard from my Dr so I went and checked my results online and I am def not preggo.. my results was <1.2 so either I had a chemical and the test picked up a last bit of HcG or it was a bad test. Also got my FSH results and they are actually elevated at 9.4, during your LP they should be between 1.5 and 9.1 and, during folicular phase they should be 2.5 to 10.2 and during mid cycle peak they should be 3.1 to 17.7. I thought when I got my blood drawn I was in my LP but maybe not.. O well.. we will see if AF comes and if it does I should O around the 24th


----------



## campn

Country- hun I'm so so sorry. <3


----------



## ttc126

Country I'm so sorry :(


On my scan they saw absolutely nothing in the uterus. I know it could be too early but seriously I feel like some kind of idiot :( could be miscarriage starting, an ectopic, or just too early. Then I went for blood work. I'm not overly hopeful as I took a digi and still said 2-3 :( It will truly be a miracle if everything goes ok after this.


----------



## Linzalora

Ttc- my digital said 2-3 at 5w4d, and my scan the same day, the doctor had a hard time finding anything. Eventually he found a tiny little dot. Don't worry! It's still early!


----------



## campn

TTC- Maybe you're earlier than you think you are? Everything is hopefully okay just a little early still!


----------



## gina236

Country so sorry about the news :( 

TTC you can definitely just be early. The fact tests are still positive is a good sign. Hope your next scan is better :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

xxxLeoxxx said:


> I've not heard the rumours about Kate Middleton but if she was 2 months then she'd have 3 under 4 which hopefully isn't THAT bad as that's going to be me! EEK. No royal help here either, although my mum is pretty ace  xx

I had 3 under 4. My first two kids are only 16 months apart and I had my youngest a couple months after my daughter turned two. My oldest didn't turn four until my youngest was 3 1/2 months old. Some days were hard, especially because all of them were in diapers and my baby had reflux so was spitting up constantly, but it definitely wasn't unmanageable. It was just me and my ex taking care of the kids since we had moved away from family while I was pregnant. And my ex didn't do a whole lot of the child care so I was left to do most of it on my own. I'd do it again :flower:


Country - I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of :hugs:

ttc - I had an early scan with my youngest. I still have no idea how far along I was at the time, but I'm pretty sure it was somewhere between 4 and 6 weeks. They couldn't see anything and told me that I was too early or I was going to miscarry. :nope: They had me do another ultrasound two weeks later and there was a tiny baby and heartbeat. So don't lose hope. :hugs: I know it's horrible to have to wait, though.


----------



## ttc126

Thank you all for the positive stories. I'm feeling a bit more hopeful now. I have a very tilted uterus which the dr said doesn't make a difference but I've read it does online... I don't know. Gotta choose to be positive right now. Thank you all so much.

If this baby is indeed sticking strong, I'll have 3 under 4 for nearly an entire year. I'll miss 3 under 3 by mere weeks lol! I kind of hope Kate is pregnant :) How fun!


----------



## lesondemavie

Ugh I'm sorry ttc! You really could just be too early. Seems odd that they wouldn't see anything when your spotting/cramping hasn't been that intense. Hopefully it eases up, your numbers come back in range, and they see something on a scan again in a week or so! *hugs*

Country I'm sorry to hear the news. How frustrating! Keeping you in my thoughts and fx you get many more BFPs soon!

Thinking of you today Gina! Hope all goes well tomorrow<3

Was anyone else nervous going into their first scan? I'm so excited, but also a ball of nerves. Just 1.5 days to go!


----------



## Buffyx

Country - so sorry :hugs:

TTC - sorry you didn't see anything. You are super early, so I wouldn't stress yet.


----------



## LoraLoo

Country im sorry lovely xx

Ttc- possibly just a little early, are they rescanning you? 

Not heard the rumours about kate Middleton, but I'm suddenly feeling very daunted at the prospect of 4 under 5 &#128586; 

My other babes will be 2,4,7,12 and 15 when they arrive (fingers and toes crossed)


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> TTC- Maybe you're earlier than you think you are? Everything is hopefully okay just a little early still!

Was gonna say the same thing - maybe you O'd a little later.. fingers crossed!

Country, so sorry sweet - sticky vibes being sent your way for next time!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Country - so sorry to hear that. Sending lots of luck your way for a sticky bean soon. X

TTC - don't lose hope yet. Like everyone else is saying, it's probably just too early to see anything. Fx for you.

Mumma - congrats on the 10 weeks!! 

AFM - I've got a 2 hour refresher driving lesson this morning. Man I feel sick!! Why didn't I wait till the second tri to do this? Been eating crackers in bed to try and get rid of it. I was hoping I'd have one of my better days today. Oh well, wish me luck!


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck unicorn!! :flower:


----------



## LoraLoo

Good luck unicorn! Well done for doing it now and not putting it off x


----------



## MummaMoo

Lots of luck Mrs Unicorn! When I get in the car feeling sick, I find that it goes away because I'm too busy concentrating.


----------



## Sweety21

sorry country to hear about your news. 

Even I didn't hear the rumours about kate middleton yet but, boy how is she gonna manage three kids under three? hats off.

I am going for scan tomorrow but, really worried what might be the outcome. wish me luck ladies.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thank you ladies! I am so relieved, the lesson went so well. I didn't even stall whilst driving around for 2 whole hours!! I thought after no driving for almost 12 years it'd be like starting from scratch but it wasn't. I'm actually in floods of tears now (blame it on the preggo hormones), I'm so relieved! Going to have one more to practice my parallel parking as our street is a nightmare to park on! Feeling good about conquering my fears!!

Mummamoo- you are right. Funnily enough I didn't notice my nausea!!

Sweety - good luck for your scan. Fx for you.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck to the ladies with upcoming scans. I was a stress ball for mine, DH was completely unconcerned. Didn't help that my symptoms took a nose dive right before the scan. But in the end, all was good :)

TTC - I found this info on radiopaedia.org:

Some suggest that if the beta-hCG level is >1800 mIU/ml (second international standard) a transabdominal ultrasound should be able to identify an intrauterine gestational sac, however, this value is debatable, and beta-hCG levels >2000 (or even >3000) without a visualized intrauterine gestational sac does not rule out an intrauterine pregnancy. 

Clear blue easy tops out at ~2000 mIU/ml for 2-3 weeks. Hope that helps, there's so much speculation with pregnancy, that I find facts reassuring :hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Countrymomma, so sorry to hear that. Sending good thoughts for next cycle.

Sweety, my scan's tomorrow too and I'm incredibly nervous.


----------



## gina236

Have my appointment today. Really hoping I can convince them to do a scan. Only problem is dh isn't coming with me so he will miss it :( I told him if they do I'll bring home pictures and that at this stage there really isn't much to see. I'm terrified to be told I miscarried when I had a little bleeding and the positive tests must have been false or left over. So scared. But hopefully after today I will have answers one way or another. If it's good results we will be telling my inlaws this weekend (my parents already know).


----------



## mrs unicorn

Invivo and Gina - good luck for your scans. Take a few deep breaths and try to relax. Thinking of you both. X


----------



## campn

Gina- Thinking of you and wishing you the best of luck today!


----------



## LoraLoo

Good luck Gina- what time is it at?

I am shattered today, I could go to bed. No chance of that as I have the little 2 at home. My 4 year old seems to know I'm not feeling great and has been nothing but a terror all week &#128553;


----------



## MummaMoo

Lots of luck for the scan! Everything tightly crossed!


----------



## gina236

Lora it's at noon.


----------



## LoraLoo

gina236 said:


> Lora it's at noon.

Not sure where you are as its 13.10 in the uk, but sounds like it's not too long a wait for you- nothing worse than late afternoon appts! Fingers crossed they do the scan


----------



## gina236

I'm on the east coast US. It 8 here. Lol. Just a few more hours!


----------



## xanzaba

10 weeks today and feeling great. Starting to relax a little. I realized that with my last pregnancy at 9 weeks I was much more settled into the pregnancy so I'm trying to just "be" pregnant and not worry so much. NT scan is in less than 2 weeks, and they'll probably do the Materniti21 tests.


----------



## ssarahh

lesondemavie said:


> Ugh I'm sorry ttc! You really could just be too early. Seems odd that they wouldn't see anything when your spotting/cramping hasn't been that intense. Hopefully it eases up, your numbers come back in range, and they see something on a scan again in a week or so! *hugs*
> 
> Country I'm sorry to hear the news. How frustrating! Keeping you in my thoughts and fx you get many more BFPs soon!
> 
> Thinking of you today Gina! Hope all goes well tomorrow<3
> 
> Was anyone else nervous going into their first scan? I'm so excited, but also a ball of nerves. Just 1.5 days to go!


My scan is on saturday at 11.30. I'm nervous and excited at the same time. Hoping if all goes well I can start to relax x


----------



## xanzaba

...and just got my blood test levels back- I knew my thyroid was acting different. I have had high TSH levels (subclinical hypothyroidism) and struggled to keep my TSH around 2 for the longest time with medication. Well, it is at 1 now, which means this pregnancy has kicked my thyroid up a notch, which explains my higher HCG levels (Thyroid hormones can mimic HCG). That and the fact that I was eating like I was back in high school and hadn't gained a pound, also fits. This is me with a sigh of relief.


----------



## MummaMoo

I'm going to wear my battery out checking on here all the time then til people are back from their scans! Can't tell you all how SO much I want everything to be ok for everyone!


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah in vivo and sweety - we're scan triplets! Hoping there's strength in numbers and we all come back with good news.You'll probably both be done before me since I'm out in CA and behind most of the rest of the world time-wise. Sarah - You're not far behind. Will be thinking of you! Looking forward to news of so many beautiful scans <3


----------



## hopie2015

Country- I am very sorry. Thoughts are with you.

MMoo- that is so sweet! Glad you have a few things you are able to eat and hope your nausea settles down going into 11 wks. 
Leson- totally normal to be nervous before the first scan. It is so exciting but nerve wracking at same time.
I had my 9 week and was shocked to see a baby with a strong heartbeat! Also shocked when they told me the SCH is gone - must have resolved on its own. Maybe the 3 week of bed rest for the hg helped. 

Xana- great they figured that out with the thyroid. Glad you're feeling great at 10 weeks!

Still very cautious though. The sickness is so bad I probably have to go back to hospital tomorrow. Happy to share the good scan news and looking forward to everyone's appt. updates.


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- Glad to hear you are chugging along and that the SCH cleared up. One less thing to worry you. :hugs: I think about you every day and hope you're doing better. Hoping when it comes the end of 1st trimester brings you some relief.


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh hopie so glad to hear the sch resolved! I just had a feeling that it would :)

I'm actually a ball of nerves and tears over here. I can't shake this feeling of needing to cry when there's no real reason at all. Everything has been so great for me so far. That progesterone crashing is such a pain. It takes those feel good brain chemicals right down with it! I'd always feel like this when P dipped around 3 DPO and just before AF while ttc. I'm almost dreading telling our families this weekend, when I should be thrilled. I hate keeping this a secret, but it's also been nice sharing this time with DH free of expectations from the outside world. Hopefully a good scan will lift my spirits before we start making calls :)


----------



## mari35racz36

countrymamma - I am so sorry:( I really hope you get you BFP soon:hugs:

Hope - So haappy to hear you SCH resolved itself:) Yay for seeing the baby and heartbeat! As we get closer to 12 weeks, hopefully your HG will settle down. 

xan- congrats on 10 week!! That will be me on Tues:) Can't wait!

Good luck to all the ladies having their scans in the next few day:) So exciting!!

AFM - My scan is not until Feb 24th. It feels like ages from now....I have another prenatal appt on Feb 22 and my doc will listen for the HB for the first time. I am excited:) I think my crazy fatigue it slowly going away. :happydance: I just wish my MS would too:sad1:


----------



## campn

So glad some of you are sharing wonderful news! Happy to see each pregnancy go forward and all healthy. 

Super achy and crampy today, uterus is expanding faster this time it looks like and I feel like I already look pregnant between that and being bloated!


----------



## Lallie81

Good luck to everyone with scans today and tomorrow! Looking forward to hearing all about them.

My turn on Tuesday!


----------



## LoraLoo

Leson- I burst into tears in the car earlier. Proper uncontrollable sobbing. Feel better for it now though! 
Damn hormones.


----------



## xanzaba

I'm handling the nerves while awake, but they are coming up in my dreams. DH, who is lovely in real life, always shows up as the worst husband on earth. Last night he was dumping me because I didn't like going to music concerts. When I argued that I do and that it is always me who is suggesting them, he said only because I know he likes them and I don't suggest them often enough. To boot, I had a whole bunch of mosquito bites that were severely infected (can mosquito bites get infected?) and I knew it was from the zika virus. 

Needless to say that I woke up paralyzed with fear, just to fall asleep again and dream that my mom was trying to force me to move to Atlanta!

On the positive side, I was really happy to wake up this morning :)


----------



## mrs unicorn

Haha oh xan you poor thing! I guess like you say at least when you have awful dreams you are happy to be up in the morning!

Hopie- great news about the sch. You are due some slack I think!! Hope the ms starts to ease soon.

Leson - I've been bursting into tears for very little reason too. Just keep telling yourself you are feeling rubbish for a very good reason, and it won't last forever. And tomorrow is another day. As for telling people, I'd say wait until you're having a good day. What's the rush? But I'm sure once you see your little bean bopping about in there you'll be on cloud 9! Like you say, this time with just the 2 of you knowing is so nice. I'm enjoying it! It won't be long before everyone will have opinions on how we do this and that.


----------



## campn

Hahaha some dreams you had! I'm also getting the weirdest dreams and some have been sexual so that's not too bad yet :p

Mosquito bites can definitely get infected! I'm trying to stay inside once the sun sets and just stay away from mosquitos but realistically I'll get bitten this year, so hopefully they come up with a vaccine or a solution.


----------



## lesondemavie

I had the weirdest dreams last night. In one, we found the perfect house for just the right price, but for some reason after we moved in one of DH's frat bros was staying with us and running a male prostitution ring from his room...and my ex was there in my bed next to me but having massive anxiety attacks...and then when I got up to brush my teeth I was in my parents' bathroom searching the drawers for a new toothbrush. So strange!

I'm working on a progress report for a client this morning and having the hardest time focusing. I'm sure next week will be better :)


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you so very much everyone!
Xan- you are too sweet.. thank you for thinking of me! I am so glad the ms has eased up for you now. Your dreams cracked me up! 
The pg dreams are so crazy. Last night's was cool though- I was in a sleigh going down one of the tallest skiing mountains-- it was incredible!

And the moods are insane. I am so beyond irritable, it's awful. I feel like I can't be around anyone and tell OH that I can't talk. Poor guy is at a loss with how to help me. But there's nothing I can do but wait this hg out. 

Mari- good I think for canceling FL. Great you got full refund. I'm sure you all were looking forward to it, but you can go next year with baby! :) Women in the affected areas in their 1st tri sure must be terrified of getting bites. I have to read up on it- not sure if also dangerous in later trimesters? Glad your fatigue eased. Next is the ms!

So we've all hit a real moody time. lol Bring that 2nd tri on!!!!!!!


----------



## ttc126

Just wanted to update. I got blood results. I'm definitely miscarrying. :cry: I wish you all a very happy and healthy 9 months! Thanks so much for including me! I'll be cheering you all on!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! I've been real quiet on this thread so far because we didn't get a heartbeat at my first scan at 6+2 and it had me sooooooo scared. I'm happy to report that my scan today was perfect!! Baby had a heartbeat of 173!! So happy I can relax a bit more now. We had to cancel our trip to Cabo due to Zika so a bit bummed about that but I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. Good luck to all the ladies with upcoming scans!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## campn

ttc126 said:


> Just wanted to update. I got blood results. I'm definitely miscarrying. :cry: I wish you all a very happy and healthy 9 months! Thanks so much for including me! I'll be cheering you all on!

So sorry hun. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## psychochick

ttc126 said:


> Just wanted to update. I got blood results. I'm definitely miscarrying. :cry: I wish you all a very happy and healthy 9 months! Thanks so much for including me! I'll be cheering you all on!

I'm so sorry :( wish you a sticky BFP soon


----------



## psychochick

lesondemavie said:


> I had the weirdest dreams last night. In one, we found the perfect house for just the right price, but for some reason after we moved in one of DH's frat bros was staying with us and running a male prostitution ring from his room...and my ex was there in my bed next to me but having massive anxiety attacks...and then when I got up to brush my teeth I was in my parents' bathroom searching the drawers for a new toothbrush. So strange!
> 
> I'm working on a progress report for a client this morning and having the hardest time focusing. I'm sure next week will be better :)

lol leson, good luck on your scan tomorrow. Also, that's like my dreams except my dreams usually feature people that I've never met in my life. I swear a bunch of my dreams can either be made into movies or probably is based on movies haha.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I've not posted much. I'm pretty busy with an already full family & a baby! I've been dealing with major allergy and diet restrictions with my youngest. I've been dairy, soy, egg & nut free for almost 3 months. I had to do it for a month when he was younger. It is super hard when I'm felling like I want to puke all day long. I have my first scan tomorrow. Nervous & excited! 
I'm super moody too!!! Crying a lot, lol. 
Hope all the scans go well today!


----------



## MummaMoo

ttc126 said:


> Just wanted to update. I got blood results. I'm definitely miscarrying. :cry: I wish you all a very happy and healthy 9 months! Thanks so much for including me! I'll be cheering you all on!

So, so sorry TTC :hugs:

Wishing you lots of luck and oodles of sticky :dust: vibes for the future!


----------



## LuvallmyH

So sorry ttc126 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ssarahh

ttc126 said:


> Just wanted to update. I got blood results. I'm definitely miscarrying. :cry: I wish you all a very happy and healthy 9 months! Thanks so much for including me! I'll be cheering you all on!

I am so sorry. I am thinking of you and hope you get your sticky bean really soon. x


----------



## ssarahh

MummaMoo said:


> I'm going to wear my battery out checking on here all the time then til people are back from their scans! Can't tell you all how SO much I want everything to be ok for everyone!

I have had to invest in another phone charger for work, as my battery no longer lasts all day as I check this forum about 4 times a day! :haha:


----------



## gina236

So sorry ttc :hugs: 

I got my blood drawn today. Will find out results tomorrow.


----------



## lesondemavie

My heart goes out to you ttc <3 All the fx I can muster for the future when you're ready.

Sorry no answers today Gina. Hoping for good news for you tomorrow.

Luv - wow so many of us with appointments tomorrow! I don't know why but it is helping me feel so much more positive. There's strength in numbers :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

What time are everyone's scans tomorrow? Mine is 10:45 followed by a mw appt


----------



## lesondemavie

Haha crazy! My scan is at 10:45 too...followed by an appointment with my obgyn. I'm in California though, so you'll be done long before me :)


----------



## Mummy1506

So sorry ttc all the best for the future. Take good care of yourself :hugs: 

Have my booking appointment tomorrow so hopefully getting scan date soon. 

Good luck to all ladies with scans tomorrow, I have a private one on Tuesday xx


----------



## campn

Good luck to all the ladies who have scans tomorrow! Looking forward to all the pictures!

Gina- I hope they get back to you with wonderful news!


----------



## xanzaba

So sorry TTC :hugs: I hope your rainbow baby comes quickly when you are ready.


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Oh my gosh ladies my nausea has been through the roof. No vomiting *knocks on wood* but just gagging so much, and it's hard to drink and eat. Even when I try to eat every couple of hours I still feel sooo nauseous :( :(


----------



## ajarvis

Nausea and heartburn is what causes me to eat icecreamtwist. Otherwise it's constant! Going to be huge... AGAIN.. lol.


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Man does it ever stink :( it's been a real mood killer... I've been off two days so that was good, but tomorrow I'm back to work and I haven't been at work with nausea so I'm terrified! I just got a prescription for Diclectin so I really hope that helps. It can cause drowsiness though, but I hope it's not that bad...


----------



## Buffyx

So sorry TTC :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you Gina. Hope you get some positive results.


----------



## ajarvis

Icecreamtwist said:


> Man does it ever stink :( it's been a real mood killer... I've been off two days so that was good, but tomorrow I'm back to work and I haven't been at work with nausea so I'm terrified! I just got a prescription for Diclectin so I really hope that helps. It can cause drowsiness though, but I hope it's not that bad...

Oh man I'm drowsy without a medication to add in. I'd be afraid of falling asleep at my desk :p


----------



## amantila

So many scans soon! Excited for updates and scan pictures from everyone :]

I'm (im)patiently waiting for my second scan on February 22nd. Will be just over 11 weeks then. And then I go for another scan/testing on March 2nd.

TTC...I'm really sorry to hear that news. I'm sending you lots of :hugs: <3

AFM: I took a two hour nap this afternoon. TWO HOURS. And I'm ready to go to bed now at 9:30. Will I be this exhausted in second trimester too? Also, does anyone have an aversion to mint right now? I literally can't handle brushing my teeth and DREAD the taste. Gag badly or throw up every single time and always feel sick after. I bought kid's toothpaste to see if a non minty flavor would make it any better. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## campn

Aman- You should feel much better in the second trimester, I felt like I was a new women! I really feel like poo this week and feel very pregnant. 
I gag when I brush my teeth too but not because of the mint, just shoving a plastic brush in there trigger my gag reaction. I know there are so many mint free toothpastes, some of the sensodine I believe?


----------



## Buffyx

I forgot to upload my scan picture from when I went the other day. So here it is.

Also, re: toothpaste. The kids one is fine. Just check that it has fluoride in it :flower: Because some of the kids ones don't.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## littledreamer

Not sure if this link will send. We went to what we thought was just an informational appt. on Wednesday and doc did another ultrasound. She had just done an exam which must have woke the baby right up because it was moving all over the place ! 

Got all the info about testing...more nerve wracking thoughts.

Then tonight I took a yoga class, our work gave us 20 free sessions so I went with the gals from my school. it was heated yoga. The instructor said it was ok, just to stay hydrated. When I came home and read up on it and apparently its dangerous to the baby. I am so upset and hoping I didn't harm my baby. It was a one hour class, 95 degrees or 35 degrees C I did not push too hard, she gave me modified poses for many things, the stretching felt wonderful, I was only really warm and sweating for about 10 minutes. I e-mailed the doctor. Some things I read said ok under 100 degrees, and that body temp rises and sweating cools you off unlike a sauna or hot tub. Just feeling so so nervous and it is taking away the good feeling of Wednesday when we saw our jelly bean move. There will be another scan at the hospital when I go for genetic blood work around 11 weeks. I will be holding my breath until then.


----------



## littledreamer

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z08yycz1bae6w71/20160203_230500.mp4?dl=0


----------



## MummaMoo

Great scan littledreamer!

It's reminded me of my first scan with my little girl, I had to wriggle around to wake her up and get her to move position, and boy did she move! I couldn't stop giggling!
As for the heated yoga, I can understand your worry, but maybe it won't have done any harm, especially if you did as instructed and took plenty of water.

Hoping for positive results Gina!


----------



## mrs unicorn

TTC- I'm so sorry hun. Sending you all the luck in the world for a sticky bean soon. X

Gina and all the girls off for scans today - good luck!! I still have an age to wait for my first scan :coffee:

Little dreamer - amazing video! You can see so much!

So glad it's Friday again. Every morning I wake up so tired, like I haven't slept when I've had a good 9-10hours. I haven't exercised at all for 2 weeks :dohh: maybe a walk down to the beach this weekend should be on the cards.


----------



## hopie2015

Ttc- I am very sorry for your loss. I am wishing all the best for you in the future. Take good care.

Not only do I have an aversion to toothpaste-- I do to everything! I find the Toms of Maine brand bearable. On bad days I just rinse with hydrogen peroxide.

LDreamer- try not to worry about the hot yoga. If you were well hydrated all should be fine. That is so nice your work gives you 20 free yoga classes- will be wonderful through pregnancy- you can find some prenatal ones hopefully later on. That is an amazing scan!! And I also am nervous about the genetic tests. I go late next week to start the blood tests at 10 weeks. I wanted to do CVS, given my age, but the dr. is concerned about the chance of m/c from the test. :(

I was just able to eat something- a Thomas English Muffin! It is like my one real meal in 4 weeks now. 

I am a bit concerned on my 9 week scan the baby didnt look anything like a baby. OH tells me not to worry-- but he thought the same thing!! I don't know. Pregnancy is so strange, and overwhelming to me. I would be a lot more chill if I were in my 30s, I know!

Wishing everyone the best at their scans today!


----------



## campn

Hope- I had a 9 week scan with DS and he looked more like a jelly bean than a baby, so remember they're still forming and growing everyday. The 20 week scan was great cause we also saw DS in 3D/4D. Definitely looked like a baby then.


----------



## Just1more2

Hi ladies! I am so sorry for the losses, but keep up the good attitudes and I hope to see you all back in 1st tri as soon as you are ready:hugs:

Beautiful scans girls!! So exciting to see healthy beans!! 

Good luck to all of you going for scans and appointments today!!:happydance: Cant wait to see pictures!! 

AFM - Nausea has been here and there this week. Gagging brushing teeth too, but not from mint. Kind of just what campn said. it is the toothbrush more than anything. 
VERY tired at night, cant stay up past 9PM which is very unusual for me. Normally I am a night owl!
And SOOOO constipated still... ugh.


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- I'm sure that English muffin tasted like heaven! As for feeling like you would worry less if you were in your 30s, I'm in my 30s and feel like I would worry less if I were in my 20s! Ha ha, the grass is always greener, but since I was in school throughout my 20s I know we're more financially secure and job secure, so if I was in my 20s I'd probably be worried about that.

It's such a wild and crazy ride. As for the baby not really looking like a baby, it's so true and funny that between 8 and 12 weeks they go from a little amorphous blob to a baby-like creature.

I have an electric toothbrush that has 4 beeps, 1 for the upper/lower and left/right sides of your mouth. I've been measuring my gag reflex by how many beeps I can get through. Originally ~2, but now I can usually do 4 if I distract myself and not think about it too much.


----------



## campn

Just1- I hear you girl, I was so uncomfortable because of it so I had some Metamucil last night (the powder stuff) and I was able to go this morning and I feel so much better now. I think I'll drink some everyday for now so I don't have to feel this way again. Isn't the nausea bad enough!?


----------



## LoraLoo

We've lost one of our babies, the other one is still nice and strong and measuring perfect.


----------



## MummaMoo

So sorry LoraLoo :hugs:, good to hear the remaining baby is doing well though :thumbup:

Mint isn't my friend during pregnancy. Wasn't when I was expecting my little girl, and isn't this time either. My OH is an avid gum chewer so I can't have him anywhere near me most of the time.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

TTC, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Be gentle with yourself.

Gina, sending positive thoughts for a good blood result today.

LoraLoo, so sorry that one of your little ones didn't make it. it's good news, though, that the other little baby is holding strong.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

So how did the other scans go today?

I had a big surprise at mine -- twins!! Two strong heartbeats and both babies measuring exactly to dates. They couldn't see where the bleeding came from and said that both babies are doing perfectly well for now.

I'm still processing the news!.


----------



## LuvallmyH

:hugs: loraloo

Wow! Invivo, exciting news!

My scan went well I measure 7w 4d, hr 166. I do have a subchorionic hemmorage. They did not seem concerned about it. So all looks well.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Great scan picture, Luvall!

I'm glad that they didn't seem concerned by the SCH. I've seen many, many stories where it hasn't interfered with the pregnancy in the least.


----------



## xanzaba

Loraloo, sorry to hear about the lost twin, but happy your 1 is doing well.

Congrats luv and In vivo- congrats *2!


----------



## lesondemavie

Beautiful scan and video little. I'm sure all is still well! Your little mover was probably doing yoga moves right along with you <3

Lora - What a mix of feelings. I'm so sorry for your loss, but also really glad that one of the twins is still going strong :hugs:

In vivo - Wow congrats x2 and Luv - hooray so glad all is well!

Loving this positivity going into my scan. They pushed it down to 1215 bc my ob was called into emergency surgery this am. Ah well just a few more hours to go :) the nerves are there but not crushing and I'll have DH to hold my hand.


----------



## Sweety21

Lora, so sorry hun. big hugs to you.

Congratulations vivo and little. love the pics.

leson, good luck hun.

My scan went well too. Was measuring 6.6on 6.4 day of pregnancy. heartbeat was 154 so everything crossed that this is my rainbow baby.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160206-WA0001.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Buffyx

Great news on the scans!!

Lora - so sorry to hear that news.

Invivo - congratulations :flower:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw loraloo so sorry you have lost one. But great news that the other is going strong.

Invivo - wow congratulations!!

Lovely scan pics girls. Even though I have to wait until 12w+ it's nice to see what my little bean could be looking like too.

Good luck Leson! X


----------



## gina236

Didn't think I was going to hear about my results as I tried calling and they were closed due to snow. But I got a call from my doctor who is working at a different office today and results aren't good. And just to add insult to injury, started spotting today. Looks like I'll be miscarrying starting today or tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh Gina honey I'm so sorry :hugs: hang in there. Wishing you all the luck in the world. Xx


----------



## hopie2015

Lora- I am sorry for the loss of one of your twins. That is wonderful news your other baby is looking very strong. I hope you're doing okay.

Gina- I am very sorry the doctor had that news with your results. Let us know how you are doing.

Campn- thank you for that reassurance on the scan.. very helpful!

Sweety- that is wonderful news. Congrats! 
Just- glad to hear from you and all is well. Sounds like nausea is now off and on.. so good it is not all the time!

Inviv- WOW. Congratulations x 2!!!! 

Luvall- congrats on good scan and I had a SCH found at 7 weeks too. Went in at 9 weeks and they said no sign of it at all! I found out they usually resolve on their own. My dr. said they are so commonly found now because people have early scans so often now. Should resolve just fine in the coming weeks. Pelvic rest helps.

Xana- it sure did taste incredible! Have had worst cramps now past 3 hours. Cant catch a break!

Best of luck Leson!


----------



## psychochick

Aww loraloo so sorry. Glad the other one is doing well.

Gina so sorry to hear :(

Hopie as long as the baby has heartbeat it's real! I remember in museums they show you pics of really small fetuses of humans monkeys sheep and some other animals and human fetuses looked less human than the sheep one lol. So that's what I'd expect.

Invivo congrats!

A lot of ups and downs lately here. :hugs: for everyone


----------



## lesondemavie

Well there had to be one of us in the bunch today...baby passed at 6.5 weeks. Still no spotting or cramping. I'm ok. I always knew there was a chance. Bright side I really liked the obgyn, so I'm all set when it happens for us again.

All the best to you lovely September Snugglers. Take care <3


----------



## mari35racz36

Leson- I am so sorry:hugs: You are in my thoughts. Stay strong!

Laraloo- so sorry you lost one twin. Good to hear the other baby is so strong:)

Invivo- Wow!! Congratulations on twins!! 

Gina - I am so sorry to hear:( Stay strong and thinking of you:hugs:

Luv - glad to hear the scan went well:) yay!

sweety - so happy your scan went well:)


----------



## MummaMoo

Oh no! Wish I hadn't come on here now, to such sad news :(

Wishing you all lots of luck for the futures with your forever babieshttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1316/1316773rkgo7hifh7.gif


----------



## ssarahh

lesondemavie said:


> Well there had to be one of us in the bunch today...baby passed at 6 weeks. Still no spotting or cramping. I'm ok. I always knew there was a chance. Bright side I really liked the obgyn, so I'm all set when it happens for us again.
> 
> All the best to you lovely September Snugglers. Take care <3

I am so so so sorry :( thinking of you. Xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Oh lesondemavie, I'm so sorry. :nope::hugs:
What a day of ups and downs.....
:hugs: to all who need them.


----------



## Mummy1506

So sorry to hear of all the losses today :hugs: to everyone & hope to see you all back in first tri when you're ready! 

Afm - booking appointment all done just have to wait for my scan date which can take up to 2 weeks just to receive the letter, glad I booked the private one now :)


----------



## campn

lora- I'm sorry hun, I'm glad the other bean is holding on tight. 

Gina- So sorry gina, you're in my thoughts and I hope you get your rainbow baby very soon. 

Leso- My heart hurts for you <3 we will all miss you a lot but I know you'll be back again soon. Keep us updated? 

Such sad news here today, the first trimester is certainly scary and you can never see it coming. I hope you ladies get your rainbow babies right away.


----------



## psychochick

lesondemavie said:


> Well there had to be one of us in the bunch today...baby passed at 6.5 weeks. Still no spotting or cramping. I'm ok. I always knew there was a chance. Bright side I really liked the obgyn, so I'm all set when it happens for us again.
> 
> All the best to you lovely September Snugglers. Take care <3

Oh no leson!!! I was really rooting for you. I was sure this was it for you. What are your next steps? PM me if you want to talk.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Leson. :hugs: I am so sorry, and I hope that you find your rainbow when you're ready to start back up.

Gina, I'm sorry after so much drama that it ended like this. Did the doctor give you any advice for going forward? :hugs:


----------



## gina236

I didn't get to talk to the doctor. Only got a voicemail on my phone.


----------



## hopie2015

Oh Leson. I am shocked and so very sorry. So sorry. Glad to hear you are doing as okay as can be and have a great ob/gyn for your future pregnancy. Take a lot of time for yourself and take extra good care. So many of us have been through losses, and quite common with first pregnancy. A whole lot of girls on my old board I was on when I miscarried, and they all have their rainbow babies now.
Again, I am so sorry for your loss and my thoughts and prayers are with you. We will miss you on here. 
Tough day on here for a lot. 
Take good care~


----------



## lesondemavie

Thank you all so much for your support. Through the tears, I still can't help but feel an overwhelming sense of hope and love. I'm still so very glad that we got to see our little sprout today. I knew it was too small the second the image came up, but it was there and growing for a good, long month...I'm thankful for that. Before now, I was filled with the fear that it just would never happen for us. Our gremlin gave us the gift of peace in our future ttc journey. Now I know it can and will happen, and I will be a mom one day.

You all fill me with hope. I'm so very glad to see such strong, supportive, intelligent women bringing life into this world. You're all amazing. I just know you're all going to have such beautiful September babies! So glad I got to be a part of this group even for a short time.

Psy - I'm so sad we don't get to share this journey afterall. Still just so thrilled for you. I wish you and your snuggler all the best. Hope to see wonderful, happy updates!

I was given three options. I was told that we could wait a few weeks and see if I miscarry naturally. She said that it would be extremely painful, like labor pains. The second option is medication to induce the miscarriage, and the third is a d&c. She said there's a 50% chance that I would need options 2 or 3. I thought it over and chose medication. That way I can control when it happens, and avoid missing any work from the pain. I also don't think I could handle the anxiety of waiting for it to happen. We have showings tomorrow, but we're blocking off Sunday so we can go through the process and then hopefully move on. I bought an Oreo shake and new pajamas today after the appointment. Seems trivial, but really what can you do in moments like these but accept what life has handed you and make the best of it. Hiding out this weekend, letting the tears pass, and hopefully emerging stronger :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Wow you're a strong tough girl! You're going to make an amazing mommy very very soon. I think you really chose the best option and I hope it happens fast for you. You're one of my favorites on here so I know all of us will miss you alot. I'm sure we'll see you again maybe in a November or December baby group! 

You and your beautiful gremlin are in our thoughts <3


----------



## Just1more2

So much sad news tonight. :hugs::hugs:to all of you with losses. Stay strong, you will get through it. Hug your honeys tight tonight. It is so hard. 
I hope to see each of you soon. Take care of yourselves! :cry:


----------



## MummaMoo

gina236 said:


> I didn't get to talk to the doctor. Only got a voicemail on my phone.

Shocking that you were given the news by voicemail :hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

Leson, what a great, beautiful attitude despite being dealt a shitty card. You remind me of a friend on here who had loss after loss (6 in total), with the quick acceptance that it wasn't to be this time, then start looking to the next time. She's now got a gorgeous little boy and expecting a little brother or sister for him soon. 
You will have your baby in your arms one day, i know it.
I too believe you went for the right option, you can remain in control of things this way.

I'd love to know how you get on, and really want to cheer you on through your future efforts - feel free to pop into my journal so say hi if you'd like to (be nice to see all smugglers there!) - and maybe if you were to start your own ttc journal, let us know so we can follow your journey!

Massive squashy sqeeeeeeeezy hugs - stay strong chick.


----------



## Sweety21

Gina and leson, so sorry gals. I know what you both are going through It's one of hardest phase which we have to get through.I have been through same last September and only thing that helped is letting my emotions out and talking about it.
If you need to talk pm me anytime.


----------



## Buffyx

Gina & Leson - I am so sorry to hear this news. Big hugs, and hoping for your rainbows very soon :hugs:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw Leson hunny I am so so sorry to hear that. What an awful day it must have been. You are in my thoughts. You have an amazing strong attitude that will see you through this. Take care and let us know how you get on. Xxxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Leson- im so very sorry. Your post make me cry. Stay strong &#10084;&#65039; Xx

Gina, I'm sorry to hear that your levels were not good &#128547; xx

Glad everyone else's scans went fine.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Leson, I'm so very sorry to hear that. I know how it feels to go into a scan thinking all's well and to find out the worst. You're right to get through this in the way that suits you and your husband best. Sending good thoughts for quick healing.

Gina, I'm sorry to hear your news too. How heartless for your doctor to leave a voicemail with the news. Hoping you get through this and back to 1st Tri very soon.


----------



## ssarahh

I'm back from my scan. All is fine for me. Baby is measuring 8+3 at the mo.

Will post some pics later x


----------



## gina236

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I am trying to stay positive about it but it's hard. I will now be able to participate in the tough mudder again this year which i was kinda bummed id have to miss as i would have been 8 months along, and now I have an obgyn so I will be able to get the ball rolling before 7.5 weeks next time. I am going to focus on getting my house ready to sell, getting my business up and running and getting in the best shape I can. I think we are going to ntnp for awhile and just let what will happen, happen. Thank you all for the support through all this and I hope for the best for all of you. <3


----------



## ssarahh

gina236 said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. I am trying to stay positive about it but it's hard. I will now be able to participate in the tough mudder again this year which i was kinda bummed id have to miss as i would have been 8 months along, and now I have an obgyn so I will be able to get the ball rolling before 7.5 weeks next time. I am going to focus on getting my house ready to sell, getting my business up and running and getting in the best shape I can. I think we are going to ntnp for awhile and just let what will happen, happen. Thank you all for the support through all this and I hope for the best for all of you. <3

Wishing you all the best lovely xx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Gina that's sounds like a great plan and a fantastic attitude towards all of this. Take some time for yourself and enjoy everything you have. It sounds like you have plenty you want to achieve, and who knows a little bean may pop up during that time and completely surprise you! Lots of love, gosh we are gona miss you ladies :cry:


----------



## ciz

Aw wow ladies. I'm sending all you beauties lots of hugs. you will all be back in the 1st tri very soon. Again lots of hugs xxx

Lovely news to you ladies whos beans are doing well on the scans. Big hugs to you as well. 

I got another 2weeks before my scan feeling very anxious. 1st tri is always such a horrible time for waiting.


----------



## hopie2015

Leson, it was good reading your update. I said a prayer for you last night. Thank you for the kind words and well wishes to all of us. Your strength truly amazes me and is very inspiring. You have got the right, positive attitude to continue on your journey to becoming a mom. I know your dreams will come true someday soon and you will be the most wonderful mom. I went through the loss experience twice- take the time to grieve and I know you have the amazing inner strength and a supportive husband to get you through the next few weeks.
Take extra good care of yourself. We're all thinking of you~


----------



## campn

Hopie- I just realized your description says on a TTC break, was that always there? Just got me a bit worried about you. Hope all is okay!


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies I would like to join you! After my first scan went well, I'm finally feeling confident enough to pop my head in here and say "hi" :hi:

I'm due 9/18 and tomorrow I'll be exactly eight weeks along :happydance:


----------



## Just1more2

Glad your scan went well Sarah! Can't wait to see pictures.

Welcome Uni I have added you to the first page.

Hopefully everyone's weekend is going well. :hugs: to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## littledreamer

I have missed a lot, and catching up on some of the news has made my heart sad today

Leson - You have such a way of putting things, I am so impressed with your strength and positivity. I just know you will be back soon and you will be an amazing mommy ! Take care of yourself, indulge and be well.

Gina - hang in there ! I am sure the future holds great things for you. ntnp is how we got pregnant. Focus on yourself and the rest will fall into place.

Lora - Sending hugs to you sorry for the loss of your twin, happy to hear that the other baby bean is ok !

:hugs::hugs::hugs: To all, such brave amazing women. I never knew pregnancy could feel so scary and I am grateful to have others to share this journey with.


----------



## ssarahh

Sorry forgot to upload a picture! 

I have my booking in appointment on Tuesday so hopefully I will get my 12 week scan on the back of that.

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ciz

Just want to eat food =( today has been horrendous. Nothing has kept down not even a drink which is slightly worrying me that I'm heading the same way as I did with my daughter. Grapes are now my enemy. My body is having non of them =( on top my daughter is deciding to really play up (got to love the age of 2) but funny how she's an angel to her daddy.... she must know I'm not feeling great that or I'm convinced she's knows it's a brother growing in there hahah


----------



## suspectpink

Hi ladies xxx I had my early scan today and baby is a little further along than we thought :) my new official due date is 16th September xx it was a wonderful scan and priceless reassurance :) xxx lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## amantila

lesond: just caught up on this thread...my heart is breaking for you. So sorry that the scan didn't go as hoped...I really hope to see you back in the first tri again soon. Your words and positive attitude despite the hardship you are facing right now brought tears to my eyes. You will make a wonderful mother. <3 All the best to you.

Ciz...sorry you're feeling rotten. My ms has finally seemed to subside a bit. I just ate a bowl of ice cream with a brownie in it! Hope your ms lessens and your daughter cooperates with you! I've said it before and I'll say it again, I don't know how all of you mommies get through the first tri while taking care of a little one already! Must be so hard!

Gina...I can't believe they told you that over voicemail :[ That's just not right. :Hugs: Hoping to see you here in the first tri soon again as well!

ssarahh...lovely scan! Congrats on the great news!

Suspect...glad to hear your scan went well today! Any baby pics? :]

Loraloo...Sorry to hear about the twin that was lost...hope the other baby bean stays nice and sticky for you!

So much sad news here the past few days...hugs to all of the lovely ladies here <3 The first tri is so scary and I'm so glad we all have each other for support.


----------



## amantila

An update from me: MS has been very mild today. I ate a ton! Cereal, mac and cheese, a plate of veggies and dip, a bowl of ice cream with a brownie...baby must be hungry in there!

I also just made a registry on amazon so I could get the free welcome baby box! They send you a box of freebies and goodies for baby and parents to be if you make a registry with them and have at least a ten dollar purchase from it! So I made the registry, added a bellaband to it, and bought that for myself. I'll let you know what comes in the welcome box when it gets here! 

And the non-mint toothpaste has made a huge difference for me. I got the kid's "sparkle fun" flavor and no more gagging or dreading brushing my teeth! :] 

I've been very lazy this weekend. It has been nice to just lay around and read and take naps :] Back to reality tomorrow though. Ugh.


----------



## campn

It's been so quiet on here since our recent losses, still hurts my heart and thinking of every loss. 

Aman- Great idea! You should also sign up for Amazon mom! And yay for non minty tooth paste, mint has actually helped me with my nausea which is weird how women all experience even the same symptoms differently! Definitely try to eat all you can when you're feeling great! 

My nausea has also been alright, sometimes it's bad and some days it's not there at all but then I start worrying that something's wrong. 

I know it's so early but is anyone showing at all yet!?


----------



## Uni tsi

I like mint, and mint tea helps my ms, but amantila I agree there is something about most mint toothpaste that is evil at the moment. I got myself an all natural mint toothpaste which is less intense in flavor and that solved the problem, so far. Didn't think of trying a kids flavor - good idea! 

I've wimped out and started taking diclegis, so I don't really have too much problem with nausea unless I forget to take it. It amazes me what a difference it makes.


----------



## ssarahh

campn said:


> I know it's so early but is anyone showing at all yet!?

I'm not showing at all :(. I was going to upload a pict in my journal later of my tummy so I have something to compare to. 

I am still suffering from bloat though and by around 3 in the afternoon I look about 5 months pregnant.

Are you showing yet?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Campn - I've been feeling quite low this weekend after all the sad news and worrying myself stupid. I had a day of nausea yesterday and that made me feel better. DH thinks I'm mad liking feeling ill, but I find it reassuring. Still got 4-6 weeks to wait till my scan, I feel it's going to be a nervous wait.

Bump wise, I feel like there's something there but it's probably just bloat. Definitely feels more round on the sides and lower down below my belly button or 'crisp pouch' as DH like to call it!! Cheeky git! When I look at 4 week photo compared to 7 week photo there's more sticking out but as its my first I'm sure it's just bloat. I'm also 3 lbs heavier :sad2:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ssarahh

Great pics mrs unicorn x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks Sarah - just had a look at your journal. You don't even have any bloat - so lucky! I hope I'm not going to put on a ton of weight during this pregnancy!! Lovely scan pics too - what made you decide to have a private scan? I wasn't even aware you could have one before joining this site.


----------



## Mummy1506

I really wish I was slim so I got a bump! I'm on the larger side & won't show til at least 30 weeks! As long as baby is healthy I'm not really bothered. Scan tomorrow so feeling a little neverous to see all is ok


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yes I agree mummy - I won't stop eating to prevent weight gain. I think the extra few pounds are probably because all I want is comfort food to help with the nausea. good luck with your scan tomorrow!


----------



## ssarahh

Mrs unicorn - thank you. I am really bloated by about lunchtime though.

I needed the reassurance from an early scan. I wasn't letting myself get excited until I knew everything was ok and I want to enjoy being pregnant so thought early scan was the best way of getting that reassurance.

Mummy - best of luck with your scan. Will be thinking of you


----------



## campn

I'm not showing yet, although I already have a bump which is more like "food and constipation" bump! I just thought since this is my second I'd show fast and people will give me weird looks. Especially if they ask and I say "mm I'm 7 weeks?" 

Eat whatever you can stomach to get by! It's really survival time, even if you're not nauseous, there's still fatigue and just sad weepy feelings.

I've also been stressing myself out being worried as I notice how fast things can change and that's so scary. I hope there's no more losses for anyone who is still here <3


----------



## suspectpink

I'm sorry I forgot my baby pic :) 
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc385/suspectpink/Mobile%20Uploads/20160207_134045-1_1.jpg

Here is my "bump" before & now pic &#128514; ... I'm seriously bloated all the time and finding it hard to keep a little secret ;) ... all I can do to stop feeling sick is eat eat eat ! &#128522; 
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc385/suspectpink/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02-08%2014.36.01.jpg


----------



## mari35racz36

Hi Ladies, how is everyone today? I am not showing yet either, but my pants are starting to feel a bit snug. This is my 4th baby, so I am expecting to pop pretty soon! My MS is getting sooooo much better :happydance: Yesterday was the first day I was able to eat normal. It was so nice:) My fatigue is alot better too. I am 10 weeks tomorrow and hoping that means my hormones have leveled off and the placenta is starting to take over. I still have nauseous moments, but it is not 24/7. 

mummy1506- Good luck on your scan tomorrow!! 

mrsunicorn - great pics:) I feel bloated too. 

campn - I have been worried too, especially with all the recent losses here. Last week was sad. It tough because we have no control. I still haven't had my first scan yet. it is not until Feb 24th. I won't be able to relax until i see a healthy bean. I really hope the no more losses either<3


----------



## MummaMoo

It's been such a tough week with the losses, it's so sad, and feels like we've all lost something as understandably, the ladies who have/are going through these sad times are now keeping their distance from the group. 
Another thing is that, now I can only speak for myself, but following last weeks events, as I haven't had a scan yet, I just don't know what's going on in there and I'm getting more and more nervous about our scan day, so much so that it's overtaking the excitement. It's just running through my head, "what if this bean has stopped growing and I just don't know about it?"

I've had a day off sick from work today, and probably will tomorrow too. My daughter is in nursery and I feel like I just need a couple of days to recharge, I'm just so tired and feel grotty. Whether it's purely pregnancy related or a virus going around, I don't know. 
Bloated? Oh yes - majorly! I've got a belly anyway, but it's definitely filling out and getting rounder. I've dug out the leggings already, just for knocking around the house.

Hugs to everyone who needs them :hugs:


----------



## mari35racz36

mummamoo - i feel exactly the same....something has been lost. You just never know what is going to happen. I am even more worried then ever now and just really want to have a scan. My MS has eased up quite a bit and in my head I can help but think something could be wrong. But on the other hand, I know this is the time when ladies start to slowly feel some relief. Glad you are taking a couples day off to recharge. Hope you get to rest and enjoy your time off:)


----------



## campn

I had a scan at 6+3 days and we saw the baby and heartbeat but now I realize things could have changed even 30 minutes after seeing the baby, we just gotta be strong for our beans and hope and hope that they're doing good in there, if the world was more far our bodies would just tell us that things are going good, but sadly our bodies don't communicate with us this way! 

We just told DH's family yesterday and I really hope things continue on okay cause if I go through a miscarriage I feel like I don't want the whole world knowing, and that they'd just chat about me on the phone :( 

Wish we can fast forward to the second trimester! Most of you are ahead of me!


----------



## xanzaba

Last week threw a wrench in our happy group. Theoretically, you know that early pregnancy loss happens and some of us have dealt with it. Personally this weekend was hard because I cycled through hurting for our bump ladies, worry about my bean, and then guiltily feelings for making it about me. I have to say there are some strong, amazing ladies on this board going through hard times, but we snugglers are there through thick and thin, to cheer on the good times and be there through the bad. I'm sure that we will see the strong ladies again in future first trimester posts and hopefully we have given them some help through the hard times.

Thank you, snugglers, I know that I would find it a lot harder to be going through this pregnancy without you ladies, and I hope I am there for when you begin to worry or need to vent.


----------



## Sweety21

Loosing someone and specifically part of our own is worst thing one can go through. I have been there are trust me you just can't let it go. Anyways, fx that this group doesn't have anymore losses. 

I am showing already and this is my third. The belly is feels so mucj rounder and looks like there is football in there. I am already wearing maternity clothes of my last time. And I am only 7weeks today.

Campn, I am behind you. And also seen bean with hb but, crampings are giving me doubts about well being of bean. Can only pray it's not what I think it is.


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn- you are right, we must stay strong:). We have only told my parents, DH's parent's and my sister. Once i have had my 12 weeks and know all is well, then we will tell everyone else. I can hardly wait for the 2nd tri! I feel like the 1st tri seems so long.


----------



## lesondemavie

Ladies! You have not lost one ounce of my support! I'm hanging back, but still popping in to see your wonderful updates. Hope you all don't mind :). I just get so invested in everyone's story, and it's hard to say goodbye.

I'm so sorry the mood is so somber here. It's really the last thing I would want for any of you, but I definitely get it. I know the thought of what happened to me is scary. I felt that fear every day between my BFP and my 8 week scan, but I'm so glad I chose to focus on the happiness and joy instead. The worry wouldn't have changed one thing, and now I can look back on the short time I had with fondness instead of fret and fear. Please, not for me but for your own sakes, treasure every single day. This sounds odd to say, but I even treasure the time I had between the baby passing and my scan. It feels ok that I didn't find out earlier, because that time was still just so amazing. I know that it doesn't really work this way, but I hope that maybe just maybe I, and the others who have lost, have taken the bullet for the group so the rest of you won't have to go through that...but if you do, I'll be here for you and I hope you too can look back through the tears with a heart full of love instead of pain.

Ttc and I are in touch and supporting one another, and my life is so very full of love and support from family, friends, and furbabies :). Only a few know what I'm going through, but they're the ones whom I trust the most. My journal is short but up and in my signature now. Feel free to pop in any time.

Look back on those beautiful, healthy scans. There is so much more of that now and to come in here! <3 <3 <3


----------



## suspectpink

lesondemavie said:


> Ladies! You have not lost one ounce of my support! I'm hanging back, but still popping in to see your wonderful updates. Hope you all don't mind :). I just get so invested in everyone's story, and it's hard to say goodbye.
> 
> I'm so sorry the mood is so somber here. It's really the last thing I would want for any of you, but I definitely get it. I know the thought of what happened to me is scary. I felt that fear every day between my BFP and my 8 week scan, but I'm so glad I chose to focus on the happiness and joy instead. The worry wouldn't have changed one thing, and now I can look back on the short time I had with fondness instead of fret and fear. Please, not for me but for your own sakes, treasure every single day. This sounds odd to say, but I even treasure the time I had between the baby passing and my scan. It feels ok that I didn't find out earlier, because that time was still just so amazing. I know that it doesn't really work this way, but I hope that maybe just maybe I, and the others who have lost, have taken the bullet for the group so the rest of you won't have to go through that...but if you do, I'll be here for you and I hope you too can look back through the tears with a heart full of love instead of pain.
> 
> Ttc and I are in touch and supporting one another, and my life is so very full of love and support from family, friends, and furbabies :). Only a few know what I'm going through, but they're the ones whom I trust the most. My journal is short but up and in my signature now. Feel free to pop in any time.
> 
> Look back on those beautiful, healthy scans. There is so much more of that now and to come in here! <3 <3 <3

You just made me cry xxx what an amazing woman you are and truly inspirational !! Your kind words after your tragic loss are so powerful ! Thank you so much ! Xxx sending you loads of love and the very best for the very near future! ! Xxxxxx


----------



## campn

Leson- Awww my eyes are full of tears streaming down my face now. There's a huge amount of love here that is unbelievable and I think besides all our worries we are just sad we lost some of the wonderful ladies here, I think we all feel like it's not the same without some of you so definitely come and check on us and we'll be stalking your journal and cheering you on until you get your next BFP so we can be there for you all over again, this may be a September babies thread but we ALL are in for the same end result, a baby in our arms. 

I'm thinking of you all the time and you're in my thoughts and my prayers. <3


----------



## Just1more2

Is second all of you ladies. It was a hard week. Even seeing your bean is never a guarantee. My OH works with a couple that were due 2 days after me, and they lost their bean on Friday at 10 weeks. :cry: It is such a scary time...

:hugs: to all of you strong women, I am so glad we are in this together.

Leson - thank you for your inspirational words. Feel free to hang around if you feel up to it!! we would miss your energy around here!!:hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

Absolutely. You're still a snuggler to us Leson.


----------



## mari35racz36

leson - You've brought tears to my eyes. You such an amazing and strong person:hugs: Please stay in touch and keep us updated. I know you will be back in the 1st tri soon!! You will always be a snuggler:)


----------



## Mummy1506

lesondemavie said:


> Ladies! You have not lost one ounce of my support! I'm hanging back, but still popping in to see your wonderful updates. Hope you all don't mind :). I just get so invested in everyone's story, and it's hard to say goodbye.
> 
> I'm so sorry the mood is so somber here. It's really the last thing I would want for any of you, but I definitely get it. I know the thought of what happened to me is scary. I felt that fear every day between my BFP and my 8 week scan, but I'm so glad I chose to focus on the happiness and joy instead. The worry wouldn't have changed one thing, and now I can look back on the short time I had with fondness instead of fret and fear. Please, not for me but for your own sakes, treasure every single day. This sounds odd to say, but I even treasure the time I had between the baby passing and my scan. It feels ok that I didn't find out earlier, because that time was still just so amazing. I know that it doesn't really work this way, but I hope that maybe just maybe I, and the others who have lost, have taken the bullet for the group so the rest of you won't have to go through that...but if you do, I'll be here for you and I hope you too can look back through the tears with a heart full of love instead of pain.
> 
> Ttc and I are in touch and supporting one another, and my life is so very full of love and support from family, friends, and furbabies :). Only a few know what I'm going through, but they're the ones whom I trust the most. My journal is short but up and in my signature now. Feel free to pop in any time.
> 
> Look back on those beautiful, healthy scans. There is so much more of that now and to come in here! <3 <3 <3

You're such a strong & caring women! I don't know I could of mustered all the strength you have to support others the way you have going through what you're right now. 

glad to hear you have the support around you that is important at such difficult times. I hope your sticky bean is just around the corner for you.


----------



## Uni tsi

lesondemavie said:


> Ladies! You have not lost one ounce of my support! I'm hanging back, but still popping in to see your wonderful updates. Hope you all don't mind :). I just get so invested in everyone's story, and it's hard to say goodbye.
> 
> I'm so sorry the mood is so somber here. It's really the last thing I would want for any of you, but I definitely get it. I know the thought of what happened to me is scary. I felt that fear every day between my BFP and my 8 week scan, but I'm so glad I chose to focus on the happiness and joy instead. The worry wouldn't have changed one thing, and now I can look back on the short time I had with fondness instead of fret and fear. Please, not for me but for your own sakes, treasure every single day. This sounds odd to say, but I even treasure the time I had between the baby passing and my scan. It feels ok that I didn't find out earlier, because that time was still just so amazing. I know that it doesn't really work this way, but I hope that maybe just maybe I, and the others who have lost, have taken the bullet for the group so the rest of you won't have to go through that...but if you do, I'll be here for you and I hope you too can look back through the tears with a heart full of love instead of pain.
> 
> Ttc and I are in touch and supporting one another, and my life is so very full of love and support from family, friends, and furbabies :). Only a few know what I'm going through, but they're the ones whom I trust the most. My journal is short but up and in my signature now. Feel free to pop in any time.
> 
> Look back on those beautiful, healthy scans. There is so much more of that now and to come in here! <3 <3 <3

I was coming over here from ttc after a loss, and at first, I thought maybe I shouldn't post on this board where everyone was so happy and I would just be a little black rain cloud reminding everyone that horrible things can happen. But I see, there is sadness everywhere. I have so much empathy for those who had losses this time. 

Leson what you wrote brought me to tears. Your strength is an inspiration, and I am going to try to apply what you wrote to my last pregnancy, so that I can enjoy this one.

Edit - by the way, I hope this post didn't come off as selfish. I know I'm late to the conversation, and you don't know much about me. But, I just wanted to express how much it meant to me that the ladies who had losses shared them here. I am sorry anyone ever has to experience that, but I also found the support and love that was expressed to be really touching.


----------



## Mummy1506

Scan day has arrived. So so nervous hopefully see a nice healthy bean in there.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Leson - such beautiful words, and wise! I'm glad you are remembering all the joy and happiness, you were (and, amazingly, still are) such a positive voice in here. I hope you are taking good care of yourself. Xx

We all have worries whether they be in the back of our minds, or for those who have been through a loss before, maybe not so far back. As much as last week scared me I want to look back on this time and remember it in a positive light (whatever happens) it's an incredible time in mine and DHs life and I don't know how many times it may happen. This being our first, it certainly won't be the same again. This group is a wonderful support, so far in just 4 weeks it has made me cry with laughter and sadness, and it will pick itself back up again. Sending all my positive thoughts to all the snugglers.

And mummy - good luck with your scan today! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## MummaMoo

Lots of luck for your scan today Mummy1506!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mummy, best of luck with your scan. Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck mummy!


----------



## LoraLoo

Good luck for your scan, Mummy.

How is everyone else today? I feel completely and utterly exhausted, and ive not even done anything.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I'm feeling better than yesterday, the nausea isn't as strong. Still shattered though. Looking forward to eating a load of chocolate and ice cream on pancakes for dinner tonight!! (The nausea best not ruin that for me!)


----------



## suspectpink

LoraLoo said:


> Good luck for your scan, Mummy.
> 
> How is everyone else today? I feel completely and utterly exhausted, and ive not even done anything.

Today is the first day I haven't felt like a dust bin &#128522; I've managed to get housework done ... well needed :) my dear little boy is still in his pj's though ;) I'm feeling like I've overdone it now so might try for a nap xx hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## suspectpink

Mummy1506 said:


> Scan day has arrived. So so nervous hopefully see a nice healthy bean in there.

Good luck with your scan :) can't wait to see pics xxxx


----------



## MummaMoo

Here, still feeling a bit poo, so am having a sick day today too, might even do the same tomorrow. Usually when I feel a bit off, I'll work regardless, but I'm just thinking "stuff it". Plus my boss practically announced my pregnancy in our monthly meeting on Friday so am annoyed at him.
At a really awkward stage where my normal clothes are feeling too tight, but maternity clothes are too big!


----------



## Lallie81

Off for my scan in an hour too! So nervous I can't even describe it.

Big shout out to those coping with ms. .. have had one day with a d&v bug and am positively floored, great respect to you all coping with those sort of feelings on a daily basis xx


----------



## MummaMoo

Lots of luck for your scan too Lallie!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Mummamoo I can't believe how badly your work have handled this. Really feel for you. I'd say yeah stuff them! If you're not feeling up to it take a few days off. I'm taking it easy/skiving today too. One of my clients is driving me round the bend so need to take a break. It's making me question whether I really want to go back to working for them after maternity leave. Don't know what else I would do though.

Lallie - good luck for your scan! X


----------



## Hope16

I had my final ultrasound with my RE. Everything's great. Baby is measuring perfectly and the heart rate was 173 bpm. I cried. I am so overwhelmed with emotions lately. 

Here is a picture from today's scan. Everyone please meet baby Tanelli.
 



Attached Files:







8w5days.jpg
File size: 66.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh hope that is a wonderful scan!!! You can see so much! Really made me smile and coo!


----------



## LoraLoo

Lovely pic Hope &#128515;


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck Lallie.

Hope that is a beautiful shot- looks like s/he's dancing!

Well, MS has picked up a bit again, but probably because I've been less careful, eating sweet breakfasts instead of savory. A little bit of cheese, however, and everything is back to normal. But I am completely off preggie pops. It started with one flavor early on (the green apple tasted like soap) and gradually got worse until even the orange was impossible. No doubt, pregnancy is a wild ride.


----------



## Hope16

Thanks ladies. On one hand I am so thrilled everything is great and I am graduating from my RE to my regular obgyn. My next appointment is Feb 25th. On the other hand I feel like they were my security blanket and I'm scared to no longer be under the care of such an amazing staff. It's bittersweet no less. Everyone at the facility was giving me hugs and praise. I couldn't stop crying. Even my doctor gave me a big hug. It was really nice. I think I am going to send them a beautiful goodie basket with a thank you card.


----------



## MummaMoo

Well hello there baby Tanelli! Totally a reason to get emotional!

Yeah MrsUnicorn, it really does seem like work is trying it's hardest to ruin things. Although in the grand scheme of things, it's not the end of the world, but it's MY news to share when I want people to know. I really wanted to hold off until the scan. There are a select few that I've told, so It'll be interesting to hear if they've been quizzed about it. If they are, It'll be annoying because I've kept it quiet from people I know don't really care, they'll just want to know because they are the kind of people that HAVE to know everyone's business.


----------



## ssarahh

Hopie - amazing scan congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Mummy1506

Your scan looks lovely hope.

Saw a healthy little bean at our scan measuring 5 days ahead of where I thought we would be so 9 weeks 3 days. Heart rate 188 &#128516;.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yey! So pleased for you mummy1506!!


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies

sorry been absent for a while. Nausea and vomiting has had been flummoxed. I have also contibued bleeding since my scan two weeks ago...

firstly, so sorry lesonde. You are so brave and positive. Been kind to yourself and please pop back when you get your rainbiw bfp.

laraloo so sorry about the twin. That must be tough but hopefully bean two is giving you some comfort.

gina and country :hugs:

Congrats to everyone else who had good scans. Love the positive vibe.

afm I had a scan today to check on tge bleeding and all good. Baby measuring bang on dates and given official EDD of 13th September. The bleeding is because I have cervical ectopy which is harmless but not something id heard of before. 

Feeling very relieved but now back in my sick bed. Going to tell work tomorrow as have been off four days and think it will be easier if they know why!


----------



## Just1more2

:happydance: LOVELY LOVELY LOVELY SCANS!! :happydance: Such rays of hope here and I am so pleased to see them. 

Congrats ladies:hugs:

Those of you who have new due dates, please let me know so that I can update the first page list!


----------



## MummaMoo

Pleased to hear your scan has gone well Mummy1506, and you too MrsMax!


----------



## Mummy1506

My due date now is 10th September but may change again at my official 12 week scan.


----------



## Mummy1506

Mrsmax. Sorry to hear you're not feeling so well! Good to hear scan went well & the bleeding isn't harming baby yay.


----------



## LoraLoo

Mummy, glad scan went well!

Mrsmax- yours too, and 'glad' you have a reason for the bleeding, and that it won't effect baby.


----------



## Hope16

Just1 , could you put me down for September 14th!

@Mrs.Max- that's great news! hoping your MS calms down real soon!


----------



## Lallie81

All went well and baby is measuring bang on for dates! Heartbeat looked and sounded amazing! Dr couldn't tell me exact rate as she didn't know how to work the hi-tech machine she had today..she guessed around 160! So relieved and happy. Going to deal into bed and try and get rid of this stomach bug now!

Gorgeous scan pic Hope- congratulations!


----------



## MummaMoo

Great to hear Lallie!


----------



## mrs unicorn

So pleased for you Lallie!! Hope you feel better soon. x


----------



## mari35racz36

Mummy - glad your scan went well:) Congrats!

MrsMax- sorry to hear you have been sick. So glad all your scan went well and baby is ok:)

Hope16 - wonderful scan news:) Love the pic!

Lallie- great news!!! Congrats! Hope you feel better soon

AFM - MS came back full force last night and still sticking around today. I didn't sleep well at all. Hopefully I can get a nap in someone today. 
My dishwasher is acting up...ugh!! It's inly 2 years old and has been very temperamental lately. Lol Not good when you have a family of 5 and usually run it twice a day! Hoping DH can fix it tonight.


----------



## Just1more2

Lovely that your scan went well Lalli! :happydance:

Mari - HAPPY 10 WEEKS!! and boo for the broken dishwasher. Is your hubby a handy guy? I hope he can fix it too!


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more - Thankyou:) Finally double digits! lol My hubby is pretty handy so he should be able to fix it. I am trying myself right now. I bought a big bottle of vinager and am going to pour it down the drain. I am thinking it could be a clog so maybe that will help get it going again. we shall see...lol


----------



## Sweety21

Mummy1506, Mrsmax and lallie glad to hear all your scan went well. 

Mari, hope you feel better soon. And hope you or your handy man already took care of dishwasher. In time like this we need them so badly.


----------



## Mummy1506

Glad to hear everyone else's scans all went well today too!


----------



## amantila

Glad to hear everyone's good news today...we needed some of that!

But I need to rant:

1. I am so upset we didn't have snow day today. The roads were actually pretty dangerous and I did not want to have to drive in it and it is STILL snowing and I'm STILL at school because...
2. I have to be at school until 6 tonight and Thursday for parent teacher conferences. Which would be fine normally, if I weren't exhausted and nauseous, and hungry, and if parents actually cared enough to come see me. Over the two scheduled days, I have ONE appointment. ONE. One parent. With a total of 30 available appointments. Only one appointment was taken. I'm so annoyed that I have to be here. I'm trying to make the best out of my time by getting grading done and emailing/calling parents of kids who I wish had scheduled a conference. 
3. Did I mention it's still snowing and I just want to go home and sleep and eat food? I know the nausea I'm feeling right now is really just hunger.


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry, amantila. Teaching can be frustrating. I have to be in my office during office hours every week even though college kids never come to office hours. This semester I'm teaching a graduate student class and, even though _they_ don't need to come by, they do come by! It's so pleasant.


----------



## MummaMoo

Morning ladies,

Day 3 of sick leave. A work colleague sent me a message yesterday to tell me to have today off too, as the bosses only sent someone to cover my area after lunch so hardly anything would have been done. If I'd have gone in today it would have been really hard to catch up and not do me any good if I'm already feeling under the weather.

Sophie is going to spend the day with nanna and Grandad so I get to relax and hopefully get myself back on an even keel.

On another note - 11 WEEKS!! Eeeek! Booking in appointment with the Midwife tomorrow. Really wish they would do a scan at the same time... still got a whole week to wait for that.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yey for 11 weeks mummamoo. I'm 8 WEEKS today!! Exactly 3 weeks behind you. Glad you are managing to get some time to relax. I'm feeling great today (I'm trying not to worry about lack of symptoms) I've managed to eat breakfast which was pleasant for once, and I'm going to go for a walk this morning. The sun is out and I actually feel like I have the energy :coolio:

Aman - sorry you had a rough day yesterday. Maybe you could take a day off if it gets too much? I know it's probably difficult (my DH is a university lecturer so I know it can be hard to take time off) but you are pregnant and need to put yourself first. X


----------



## xanzaba

Ooh, DH and I went out for Italian food and after some especially garlicky garlic bread, my stomach was really off last night. To the point that I was scared that something else was going wrong. I was up most of the night with indigestion and going to the bathroom, but now I think things have settled down and I feel a bit more calm. But I definitely will shy away from too much garlic in the future!


----------



## Kiwiberry

lol I am so sorry to drop in ladies on your group but I wanted to say that I totally read the thread as "September Smugglers" lol XD. Sorry I just thought it was funny :rofl:. I am truly a dork XD.


----------



## MummaMoo

Kiwiberry said:


> lol I am so sorry to drop in ladies on your group but I wanted to say that I totally read the thread as "September Smugglers" lol XD. Sorry I just thought it was funny :rofl:. I am truly a dork XD.

Shhhhhh! Don't tell a soul!

Ladies, I think we've been found out! :flasher: :argh:


----------



## mrs unicorn

:rofl: I guess we are smugglers! No one knows what I've got hidden away in my tummy just yet!


----------



## hopie2015

September Smugglers!! LOL! That is too funny!!

Leson- so glad you returned to the board and what an amazing, inspirational message to all of us. THANK YOU! You sound amazingly strong and well on your healing journey. You will always be part of the Snugglers board and will soon be on another month's board too. :) 

Yes, I was very quiet for a while. Last week made me very sad on here. It helps me to think that everyone I know, which is many, who have had m/c's went on to have healthy babies, and I know the wonderful girls of our board will too. 
I also was hit even harder with the sickness. I literally didn't move for 3 days. I won't go into it but just pray this is not the type of hg that lasts the entire pregnancy. I have no idea how women get through that.

I am SO happy to read all the happy scan updates! Hope- it really does look like your baby is dancing!!

MrsMax- sorry to hear also you have been sick. So glad all your scan went perfect!

Lallie- great news!!! I hope you are feeling better soon.

Mari- happy 10+ weeks! Glad you had one day off from ms and hope this wave ends very soon for you. Good luck w/ dishwasher!

Mumma- glad to hear you are on 3rd day off. You deserve it. Heck, take the entire week and rest up! Your health is most important now. 

Uni- great to see you on here! I haven't caught up on PAL board yet. Such amazing girls are on this board- I'm glad you are here.

Xanz- oh no, garlic can be tough in pg. Feel better! All you said is so true. We are so lucky to have found a board with such caring, supportive women to get us through...especially this first tri -- 'worst tri'.

Unicorn- happy 8 weeks! And enjoy the good energy day. 

Wishing everyone good energy today and all the best. I missed the board and glad to be back to somewhat functioning again-- at least I can read..lol!


----------



## mari35racz36

September Smugglers!! Too funny!! lol

Hope2015 - Thanks, and the same to you!! I really hope you do not have HG your whole pregnancy either. We are both getting closer to 12 weeks and I really hope that is the turning point for you. Did you have to go back to the hospital for fluids again? 

Unicorn - Happy 8 weeks!!!

Mummamoo - Happy 11 weeks!!! You are getting so close to the 2nd tri:)

Xan- Sorry you had a rough night. That was me on Sun. Hubby cooked steak because I was feeling better and 30min after dinner my stomach was a mess.

AFM - I was able to fix my dishwasher myself! yay!! I big jug of vinegar and hot water and a bit of Drano did the trick. Took about an hour to run it all though but it was a success! :) I slept pretty well last night and feeling good today. Any feel like no matter what they eat or drink they are constantly getting gas. I burp all day! lol I feel like the gas is getting trapped in my esophagus.


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations everyone on reaching new week milestones!
Have luckily gotten over the v&d bug, just had a hideous headache to contend with! Oh and looking after a friends 2 daughters after work gave me a bit of a glimpse into my future!! Cooking 3 meals, trying to pay attention to everyone equally then getting my toddler bathed and in bed whilst keeping the older 2 in sight! I see a lot of wine in my future!!

So, has anyone used ramzi theory ( https://www.thegenderexperts.com/ramzi-theory.html )to predict gender based on their early scans? Am so keen to know already!! My scan is really bright so it's hard to see where the brightest part next to the sac is but I think I can just about make it out! Anyone else fancy a guess??!

Edited to add a tweaked pic....
 



Attached Files:







7w1d.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 14









7w1d (2).jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MummaMoo

Curious to look into the Ramzi theory and see if it was right with my little girl.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- I need a little reassurance. After all of my stomach issues yesterday, I've been having AF-like cramps today. No bleeding. I know first trimester cramps can occur, but I haven't had them for 3 weeks (I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow). I haven't really had any stomach problems today except for some gas after lunch. 

Is it possible not to have the stretching/cramps for a while and then have them pick back up again?


----------



## MummaMoo

I reckon so Xan, the uterus is still moving up for extra space whilst baby is growing and developing, so pulling/cramping/twinges will be common. There's also the round ligament pain that ladies get as things grow/bellies get rounder.

Mine come and go too. At the moment I have a dull bellyache.


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - I would think the cramps are because of all the growing and stretching. I have had them from time to time. Also, I have IBS which can be really awful at times. Ive had horrible attacks during my pregnancies. Trapped gas has also caused AF cramps for me. It's so hard to not worry.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks ladies, I guess I just hadn't had any cramps for a few weeks and thought that that part of horrible-first trimester was over. They're not getting worse, just sort of staying the same, so there's that.


----------



## Avalanche

Hi ladies! :) sorry I've been quiet, was away on holiday for a week. Just read all the updates and lovely to see so many scan pics. I have my first MW appointment on Monday. I'm feeling quite positive about this pregnancy as on holiday we were walking 10-15 miles a day and I feel great. Was only sick a couple of times. Just the tiredness and the achey boobs that are getting to me now.

OH and I bought the first thing for baby too a tiny little baby gro from Disney :)


----------



## Desiree1694

Hi all how is everyone doing I have been really really sick with all day sickness I lost 5 lbs and I just havent had any energy I usually come home from work and nap thankfully hubby and kids understand and see what I'm going through its the absolute worst.


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm going to have to start logging on more often to keep up with everyone. I'm so happy to be part of this group filled with such amazing ladies!

I love reading everyone's updates and knowing it's going well for you as we pass the first series of milestones :) I'm really looking forward to my scan next week. At the moment, I'm feeling really positive about it. 

xanzaba a bit of cramping all by itself with no other symptoms is normal and nothing to worry about. Just wait till you get to the round ligament pain! Scared me half to death in my first pregnancy before I figured out what it was.


----------



## littledreamer

xanzaba said:


> Hi ladies- I need a little reassurance. After all of my stomach issues yesterday, I've been having AF-like cramps today. No bleeding. I know first trimester cramps can occur, but I haven't had them for 3 weeks (I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow). I haven't really had any stomach problems today except for some gas after lunch.
> 
> Is it possible not to have the stretching/cramps for a while and then have them pick back up again?

Xanzaba - I will be 11 weeks on Friday, and a lot of the cramping has returned for me. It seemed to start again right at the 10 week mark. Sneezing causes me to scream out loud it hurts so badly. My nausea has lessened from 3X's per day to occasionally in the morning. 

From what I have read it is expected and is caused by the stretching of the uterus. It was scary at first, but every time there was no bleeding I felt reassured. The first day I had terrible cramps we were looking at a house. I thought for sure when I got home there was going to be blood.. but no, just more cramps. That was almost a week ago.
I have been trying to remember to drink more water and it seems to help a bit. I even wake in the middle of the night super thirsty.


----------



## littledreamer

So the next step for me is bloodwork on Monday and then On Tuesday evening I have an appointment at the hospital for an ultrasound to look for soft markers and then the bloodwork to screen for genetic issues. Worry Worry Worry....

Oh and we put an offer in on a house, but a home inspection revealed SO many items in need of repair it may not work out. We meet on Friday with the realtor to discuss. If the seller is unable to make the repairs we are out. I was so excited that we were finally going to be able to start our home together. I was starting to think about decorating the baby's room I could cry thinking about it but am trying to stay focused on the good we have. Something has to give. 

Waiting for the next scan hoping for good results, praying for a miracle with the house solution. I am so tired it all seems so overwhelming. 

On a positive note my clothes are starting to not fit...that has to be a good sign. I need the test results soon so I can start telling my work friends and the rest of our family. :sleep: Off to bed Hubby home tomorrow for the weekend. I miss him so much


----------



## campn

Xan- I've had cramps my entire pregnancy with DS, the uterus will just keep on expanding and stretching and all that pulling and tugging at it will hurt sometimes. Don't worry <3 completely normal.


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

xanzaba said:


> Hi ladies- I need a little reassurance. After all of my stomach issues yesterday, I've been having AF-like cramps today. No bleeding. I know first trimester cramps can occur, but I haven't had them for 3 weeks (I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow). I haven't really had any stomach problems today except for some gas after lunch.
> 
> Is it possible not to have the stretching/cramps for a while and then have them pick back up again?

I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and I've felt nothing much at all in terms of cramps except when I need a BM (sorry TMI!) for the last couple of weeks. However two nights ago I woke up with cramps and couldn't sleep through them. However, no bleeding so I've put it down to normal pregnancy cramps.

I've started trying to find the heartbeat with my angelsounds doppler but haven't had any success yet. I'm still a bit early for that I think.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Avalanche - amazing that you have so much energy! Buying baby things is the best!

Desiree - sorry you are so sick. It sounds awful. At least you have a very understanding and helpful family. Hope it eases soon.

Mummamoo - hope it goes well with the mw today.

AFM - my nausea is back full force today :sad1: was nice to have a break from it yesterday but I'm back to toast and lucozade today. I've been having cramps for a couple of days, very gentle, assuming it'll continue as I continue to grow.


----------



## xanzaba

Thank you, ladies. I feel so much better hearing that a lot of ladies have the same cramps and it is normal. I'll try drinking more water.

Littledreamer- we have the NT scan on the same day. I can't wait to have the results and feel confident. Sorry you're having house issues, we just bought a house and had to deal with some issues, but the owners wanted to leave town. They ended up dropping the price and we had to do the fixes, but fortunately we had most of them done before we moved in. Good luck Friday.


----------



## hopie2015

Glad everyone is doing well. Des- sorry you have awful ms too. 
Littledreamer- I hear you with just wanting all the test results in so you can tell family. I'm supposed to start my blood tests for genetic screening tomorrow. Glad you get to see your hubby this weekend!

Amantila- thanks for that tip on the Amazon registry/free gift box. I don't think I qualify for the free gifts since I'm not a Prime member, but it was so much fun completing my registry and made this feel more real!

Xanza- so glad you got lots of reassurance on here from the ladies. And Campn had all through her other pregnancy, so assume it is totally normal. One reason I went for a 3rd scan last week was because I was having terrible cramps. My dr. said it is normal and just the uterus stretching. Mine would have improved if I was able to drink a lot of water, but I still can't keep down much liquid. So keep drinking water, and it should help. 
Hope you are feeling good today!


----------



## Just1more2

Xan - Cramping was worrying me towards the end of last week too. But as ladies said, it is pretty normal and basically gone now.

Welcome back avalanche!

GL with the testing ladies!! 

I decided to forgo the 1st tri testing with this bub mostly because my insurance doesn't cover it unless I am high risk, which I am not. 
I have been debating whether to buy a Doppler. I think I want to, but I am a penny pincher and don't really like spending money on stuff. :dohh:

Nausea is still hanging around, worst worst worst after dinner!! Ugh this baby does not like evening time. Still have only thrown up ONCE through this whole thing so far though!!

I have been going to sleep soooo early, I am exhausted by 8PM. :sleep:

Telling in-laws this weekend!! I am so excited to start telling people. Our last baby was not planned and we were met with a lot of disappointment instead of joy and I think this time will be so much different! It makes me want to tell everyone, and I am struggling to wait till my 13Week OB apt to hopefully hear the heartbeat before telling work and facebook. What do you ladies think??


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more- Congrasts on 11 weeks today!! Sorry you are feeling so sick still. It is the worst for me at night too. I plane on telling the rest of my family after my ultrasound. Only my parents, hubby's parents ans my sister know right now. I really want to tell my grandma because she can tell something it up with me. But if I tell her then my entire family will know! She cannot keep a secret. lol I think its good you are telling your in-laws this weekend:) I would wait to hear HB as well before i announced to friends and Facebook.

AFM- My doctors office just called today and have booked me for a dating ultrasound on Tues Feb 16th. Yay!! Apparently the OB I am being referred too won't give me an appt until they see how far along I am. I am so excited as my first ultrasound was not until Feb 24. This one is only 5 days away:) Maybe once I know all is well with the baby, I can tell the rest of my family next week.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- thanks for all the support. I am feeling much better today and am chalking up the bad cramping to being dehydrated from my upset stomach. Drinking lots of water seems to be helping a lot.

Just1- I am personally waiting, because I let the cat out of the bag too early last time and then had to have lots of awkward conversations. But it really is a personal choice. I'm seeing my best friend from high school this weekend for the first time in years. So, yes, it will be a struggle to keep quiet.


----------



## mrsmax

This thread moves so fast! Just a quick bit of advice for those suffering with severe mirning sickness...I finslly went to tge doctors today and glad I did as I am dehydrated apparently which isnt good. She prescribed me drugs and they are amazing. I can finally drink without throwing up and feel almost normal. Def recommend seeing doc if you gavent already.bi have been off work for a week now and doc said need another week to rehydrate! Had to tell boss which is scary at nine weeks!


----------



## MummaMoo

That's it! Am officially booked in with the Midwife! 
She had terrible trouble getting blood out of me, so called someone else in to have a go and it turned out to be someone I went to school with! I'm still racking my brain trying to remember her back then! Got 4 puncture wounds in total - apparently I'm a real trouper and deserve a sticker :)
There is a chance I may have to see a consultant as I had a third degree tear last time, just for them to say either yes I can give birth at the mlu, or no, they'd rather I go to the mlu further away as the consultants are based there. The Midwife thinks I should be fine to stay at the more local one though... Fingers crossed!
Roll on next week now, 6 days till scan day!


----------



## Avalanche

OH has accidentally told someone in work :dohh: really hope it doesn't get out.


----------



## amantila

Hey ladies,

More parent teacher conferences tonight. I had a last minute appointment made so at least one parent came in tonight. I'm stuck here for two more hours and I'm exhausted and trying not to fall asleep at my desk while grading. 

I've already decided that I'm taking the day off tomorrow. I need it between feeling nauseous again in the morning and daytime and just being exhausted from overworking myself this week and having to stay late for conferences. 

I'm going to stay home tomorrow, sleep in, and try to clean our place up a bit because my grandparents are coming to visit for the weekend and I've been avoiding cleaning for...too long. It should be nice to see them...haven't seen them since August!


----------



## Uni tsi

mrsmax said:


> This thread moves so fast! Just a quick bit of advice for those suffering with severe mirning sickness...I finslly went to tge doctors today and glad I did as I am dehydrated apparently which isnt good. She prescribed me drugs and they are amazing. I can finally drink without throwing up and feel almost normal. Def recommend seeing doc if you gavent already.bi have been off work for a week now and doc said need another week to rehydrate! Had to tell boss which is scary at nine weeks!

I second the idea of getting the meds. I've started on them as well and while it's not 100% effective it makes a humongous difference. I still have a lot of food aversions but as long as I avoid those certain things (and smells) I don't have any issue being sick.


----------



## jessieles

Girlies, may be a daft question and Im probs over worrying again but have any of your symptoms subsided? I have had really bad nausea, only been sick 2ice but the last few days its been much milder, and my boobs dont hurt atall anymore. Im 8 weeks 4 days, had a scan at 6 weeks 3 days and saw heartbeat, im just terrified at my scan sunday there wont be a heartbeat. I had a mmc last year so im a lunatic!


----------



## Sweety21

jessiless, I know what you mean. I have only had mild waves of nausea and I am 7.4weeks. I have seen baby and hb and had mc last time. It makes me wonder if something is wrong. But, may be we are just lucky one not to have nausea that bad. Hope everything turns out ok for you.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Mummamoo - so exciting! Not long to wait for your scan!! Yours will be the first 12 week in here I think?

Aman - glad you are taking some time off. Hope you feel better soon, and don't tire yourself out with the cleaning!

Jessie - I think it's fairly normal for symptoms to come and go? I tend to have all day nausea (no throwing up thankfully) but when I get a day 'off' from it I can't help but start to worry. One of my apps said that the placenta starts to take over a little bit now so some symptoms might ease, so it could be that too?


----------



## Mummy1506

Hope everyone is well? 

I've got this cold/cough for 3 weeks & blocked ear. I'm starting to feel better & more energy now though. 

Hardly any nausea now, just occasionally get the horrible yellow bile stuff ew. 

Really hope I get my scan date through soon so I have the date to work towards!


----------



## Sweety21

Mummy1506, I had that yucky bile thing last pregnancy even before I was out obedf it used to come up and it gave me worst feelings ever. But, soon it will get over. I don't have anything yet this time but, fx it stays that way. I don't want to bw puking 4x a day.


----------



## xanzaba

Mumma- your scan in Tuesday? I think there is a whole bunch (3 or 4) of us that have a 12 week/NT scan Tuesday. Lots of news!!!


----------



## Avalanche

jessieles said:


> Girlies, may be a daft question and Im probs over worrying again but have any of your symptoms subsided? I have had really bad nausea, only been sick 2ice but the last few days its been much milder, and my boobs dont hurt atall anymore. Im 8 weeks 4 days, had a scan at 6 weeks 3 days and saw heartbeat, im just terrified at my scan sunday there wont be a heartbeat. I had a mmc last year so im a lunatic!

Yep mine. Only my boobs are sore now. No period pains anymore and nausea in only before bed.


----------



## jessieles

Thank you for your reassurance, thats really helped :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## ciz

A week today is my scan and I am actually bricking it. My nausea has chilled out a bit. Still have to eat every hour and I mean every hour just to keep my nausea at bay. Boobs a lot less sore still hurts when dd decides to use my chest to push herself off the sofa lol. But yeah I feel less pregnant oddly. Hope this week doesn't drag.


----------



## Just1more2

Symptoms seem to come and go, so I am sure all will be well with those worrying! 

AFM - I am so beyond constipated it is unreal. I feel like I may die from lack of BM!! It makes the nausea/bloating so much worse and I feel weighed down if that makes any sense. TMI, but all I can manage is 3 or 4 little rabbit turds a day, and I know I must be so backed up...:nope: 
I have been eating fiber, drinking loads of apple and prune juice and tons of water, but nothing seems to cut it! This has been a struggle since my BFP and I hope it doesn't continue all pregnancy! UGH!

Any advice, or tips/tricks that have worked for you?


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more2 said:


> Symptoms seem to come and go, so I am sure all will be well with those worrying!
> 
> AFM - I am so beyond constipated it is unreal. I feel like I may die from lack of BM!! It makes the nausea/bloating so much worse and I feel weighed down if that makes any sense. TMI, but all I can manage is 3 or 4 little rabbit turds a day, and I know I must be so backed up...:nope:
> I have been eating fiber, drinking loads of apple and prune juice and tons of water, but nothing seems to cut it! This has been a struggle since my BFP and I hope it doesn't continue all pregnancy! UGH!
> 
> Any advice, or tips/tricks that have worked for you?

I have been getting constipated too at times. One thing that works wonders for me is taking a daily probiotic. It really helps keep me regular. Can you stomach eating prunes or prune juice? That could help get you going too.


----------



## mari35racz36

I think I am going to have to finally get some maternity bras. All the ones I have now are starting to feel snug and too tight. Most of my clothes still fit but I think they will not be for too much longer. lol 

How is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## amantila

Feeling alright today! A little tired and dizzy so I sat down and took a break from cleaning for a bit. Making perogies for lunch :] Mmmmm. 

I need bras in the worst kind of way too, mari. I have one bra that I can fit into right now. And I'm not sure if I really fit into it, or if the lack of underwire just makes it more comfortable right now. I need bigger bras!

I wore my bella band to work for the first time yesterday. Worked well! I can fit into most of my clothes, but a couple of my work trousers are too snug to button now!

10 weeks today!


----------



## xanzaba

Just1- lots of water, a banana first thing, and acceptance got me through. Currently having the opposite issue, though I think things are calming down.


----------



## MummaMoo

xanzaba said:


> Mumma- your scan in Tuesday? I think there is a whole bunch (3 or 4) of us that have a 12 week/NT scan Tuesday. Lots of news!!!

No Xan, Wednesday - should have been Monday but we had to change it because of Mr Moo being unable to get the time off work. It's been such a looooonnnnnnnnng wait!!


----------



## Uni tsi

Chia seeds are an amazing solution to constipation. Just don't eat too many of them at one time, or you get the other problem! lol I really like MamaChia Chia Squeeze. One packet generally does the trick for me. 

Jess, I think I read somewhere that for some women nausea subsides at 8 weeks cause that's when the placenta takes over so the hormones don't have to do as much work. Personally, I can't say this is true because nausea for me was non existent till 7 weeks and last time was pretty bad till I was week 14. So everyone is different. But, what I mean to say is, I don't think you need to worry.

Avalanche, my DH tends to blab to everyone too. It's like he can't help himself. Hopefully whoever your OH told at work can be discreet. I think partners, not being themselves pregnant, just don't understand why it is we want to wait.


----------



## MummaMoo

Just1 - sounds a but odd maybe, but when I have a bowl of mashed veg, I have no more problems, it really does seem to move mountains!
I had a bit of trouble a couple of days ago, where even though I'd "go", it felt like there was a lot more to let go. I had a wholegrain cereal for breakfasts, and drank more juice - then hoped for the best!

Bras - yep, will be definitely needing bigger soon, these ones just aren't cutting it anymore, they're not stopping everything from swinging around!

Went back to work today, and they were pretty good to me, sent someone to help me out which was very welcome! Feeling sooo tired now and head is throbbing. Early night tonight I think.


----------



## xanzaba

Jess- I had a lack of symptoms right before my scan. I was convinced something was wrong, but we saw bubs rocking out to his/her own little heart beat, so all is good. Symptoms came back, went away, came back, and now seem to be relatively minor. So expect a few more roller coasters. They're not so bad if you know they are coming.

My best friend from high school is in town this weekend, I haven't seen her in 5 years, and I'm bursting at the seams to tell her. But I've spilled the beans to early in the past. Let's see if I can keep my own promise to myself and wait. Hopefully I'll have some answers in a week or so and I can call her. Ugh, so hard!


----------



## Mummy1506

Yay I have my scan letter through. 29th Feb.

Good luck to all the ladies with scans this week.


----------



## Just1more2

that's not long now mummy! 29th is my next appointment too!

Thanks for the advice about getting things going everyone. I'll try a few of those things over the weekend and see how it goes!! may go and get some dried fruits too and hope and pray!

Mari - I am down to one bra that "fits" but barely. I know they will grow more and I have a hard time finding the right fit to begin with, so I may wait a little longer to get some new ones. And they can be expensive!! 

I am currently using a hair tie to keep my jeans buttoned. And I have had to retire one of my pairs of work pants. I cant wait till it warms up a little here and I can get out my stretchy-waisted skirts and dresses!! :dohh:


----------



## mrs unicorn

We are going to a christening tomorrow and I had a dress in mind that I thought I'd wear. Well, I put it on, bit tight around my boobs which I expected but oh my gosh my belly was ridiculous! I thought I'd prob look a bit heavier around there like I'd put some weight on, but there was no mistaking that it's a preggo belly! I'm so surprised. So was DH, with a slightly worried look said 'does this mean you're gona be huge if you can see it already?!' Haha!! Was quite shocked myself! Anyway, I eventually found something I can hide it in. Think I'll be shopping for some new outfits sooner than I thought.


----------



## Uni tsi

Mrs Unicorn, that's a delightful story :) 

I never thought I'd say this, but I'm a little thankful I just look fat! lol I think I'll get away with it for ages before anyone can notice.


----------



## hopie2015

Seems like a loss of symptoms is in a lot or our minds. Jess- I can totally relate to how you're feeling. I found myself researching this online in the middle of the night since yesterday what I thought I had - hg - symptoms completely vanished, sore b's..everything pretty much.
Many girls posted they lost symptoms 10 week'ish completely and went in for scans and all was fine. The more I read the more I saw the majority of the time, everything was just fine.
Having had a mmc, I can't help but worry that my symptoms suddenly left. Even though last time I had bad nausea right up until I had my d and c at 10 weeks..so then strong symptoms meant nothing!

I'm rambling here, but what I'm trying to say is that I found this usually to mean the placenta starts to take over and most of the time there is no reason at all to worry. My dr. said placenta starts to take over at 9 weeks.

The constipation is a huge problem. (Zofran makes it worse) I'm limited on using the usual advice since I still can't really eat much. Uni has a great tip on the chia seeds- plus they are loaded with healthy omegas. I got some Colace, and hopefully that helps. 

MMax- so glad you are feeling better from the meds, and glad you got the dehydration under control.

Sounds like everyone has fun weekend plans! It will be zero degrees here, so I'm looking forward to reading all weekend. :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- does that mean you're feeling better? I'm so glad, even if it is a bit worrisome when it happens :) My symptoms got better at 10 weeks, where the last 2 times they didn't until 12 weeks. Then again they started 2 weeks earlier. I had a little ms come back, but mild and fleeting. I hope the hg stays away. You really deserve a break :hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

My work trousers are usually pretty loose for comfort, but now they're just barely wearable. I feel much too early for maternity clothes -- I think I'll need to invest in a Bella Band pretty soon.

Mrs Unicorn, my SIL always has a lovely pregnant belly by the time she's out of 1st Tri. I'm so jealous because I tend to look like I've been eating too many donuts.

Best of luck for all the scans this week -- looking forward to a new batch of pictures!

My MS is stronger this week but still very manageable, and so long as I get about 9-10 hours sleep at night the exhaustion is under control too. Right now I'm in a hurry to get to 2nd tri, when things really start to happen.


----------



## MummaMoo

Invivo I'm with you on much of your post!
It feels WAY too early for maternity wear, but I'll admit I've given in and lounge around in leggings at home, and resorted to my mat jeans - it's just too uncomfortable squeezing into my normal jeans now... and as I'm already a big girl, I just look and feel like a huge heiffer! I can't wait for a nice solid bump!

Also wishing away the rest of first tri - I NEED to see a scan now, and can't wait to feel the first flutters of life in there - and all the midwife appointments! Thursday was the first time I've seen a Midwife at 11 weeks, feels like I've been waiting forever!

Had to have a back to work interview yesterday because of having 3 sick days off this week. Boss added in his notes that have to be sent to HR "due to her current medical condition" - to which I told him "it's a bit bloody late for discretion now after you told everyone at the meeting last week! - which you deserve a slap for, by the way" Everyone now knows, they've been asking about it all week according to my friends, but they're being respectful and not mentioning it as they have been told I wanted to wait till after the scan... but apparently they just can't wait to congratulate me. That's good of them, in all honesty I expected them to be very much upfront about it.


----------



## Just1more2

Well, I may have to start telling work sooner than I would have liked... 

Yesterday I wore a shirt that was maybe a little more clingy than I should have because I need to do laundry:blush:
I have a little bump, but I know it is all bloat as I can suck it in if I want to. 
One of the ladies that I work with has a big mouth anyway and no filter, she will ask anyone ANYTHING. She said to me "Holly, you look different today..." I said ok, why? and she says "Are you PREGNANT?" 
I cant lie, my face turns beet red and I get all hot, but I just said "SUZANNE?!" and she says "Oh I'm sorry!!" and let the subject drop. I hope I just made her think she had embarrassed me, but I don't know for sure. She is the type of person who will blab it to people that don't even know me, let alone other coworkers!! :dohh::shrug:

Now I am thinking that I may have to announce to work next week to keep it from spreading before I get a chance to talk to HR and my manager... ugh!


----------



## hopie2015

Sorry you guys had to have work find out sooner than you choose. Ugh. People sometimes!

Xanza- thanks- that is good to hear. I am so grateful to be feeling better. It is such a gift to feel human again after almost 6 weeks of hg! I've accepted the fact it could be normal due to placenta, or it could be a sign of not developing right. I guess I just put my faith in God that all of this is going to turn out how it is meant to. Nothing I can do to prevent a mc.
Still zero appetite - I lost it at 4 weeks! Eating english muffins every 2 hours though. Going without the Zofran now. Yay!
Wow- you havent seen your friend in 5 years? I am wondering if you're going to tell. :) I think I'm not telling family until after 15 weeks. 

Marni- great you got your scan date moved earlier. So excited for you! How is the ms this weekend?

Zero degrees here in NY..Couldn't ask for a better time of year to be going through this!


----------



## dreamer1316

Well hello ladies! Sorry for the prolonged absence- ms has gotten hold of me and i have felt rotten for the last 2 weeks. Basically all day nausea and random vomitting yellow bile - not nice! Also been extremely tired and just no energy! 

I have still been readong all of your posts even though i havent replied - so sorry for the losses last week xx

Had a scan at 7 weeks last sunday and saw my bean and little heartbeat all there :) measuring bang on my dates. Gt booking appointment week after next. Also looking forward to seeing some lovely 12 week scans coming up here soon!

Heres my bean :)


----------



## dreamer1316

My bean
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lesondemavie

Just dropping in to say you're all doing an amazing job navigating the twists and turns of pregnancy. Cheering for the Snugglers as always! XOXO


----------



## hopie2015

Oh, Leson..so good to see you. Thank you so much! We are all cheering for you too!! Take good care~ :flower:

Dreamer- welcome back. Sorry ms has been so rough past weeks. The bile vomiting..ugh..here too so bad.
Well, my hg came back with a vengeance yesterday after drinking coconut water trying to rehydrate!

Enjoying zero degrees coziness inside all weekend. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## campn

Hello ladies,

Hope you're all okay! Not much to update on other than I've been feeling flutters for 3 days now! It's crazy early but apparently that can happen from what I've read online especially with your second. I just feel like something is moving around.


----------



## Alea

Hi ladies, and happy valentine's day!

Sorry for my absence. I don't have an excuse other than I've been a bit more tired than normal. 200 days until my EDD which is exciting! 

Going to try and catch up on what I've missed now x


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Hope you're all okay! Not much to update on other than I've been feeling flutters for 3 days now! It's crazy early but apparently that can happen from what I've read online especially with your second. I just feel like something is moving around.

Omg! That's fabulous, how exciting! 
I've had moments where I've THOUGHT I've felt something, but then given myself a talking to because it just probably wasn't what I thought it was.
I have also read that with second and more babies, they can be felt earlier, mainly because momma's know what it feels like. Last time I think I was around 15weeks when I first felt Sophie.


----------



## campn

Mum- I'm still in disbelief! First time it happened it felt like bubbles bursting in my uterus and I thought I was gassy, but I know what gas is like, and it's not in the uterus! 

My sisters and my DH think I'm crazy but I told them I know what flutters feel like. Maybe it's a sign this will be a bigger baby, aren't most second babies usually a bit bigger?


----------



## Lallie81

campn said:


> Mum- I'm still in disbelief! First time it happened it felt like bubbles bursting in my uterus and I thought I was gassy, but I know what gas is like, and it's not in the uterus!
> 
> My sisters and my DH think I'm crazy but I told them I know what flutters feel like. Maybe it's a sign this will be a bigger baby, aren't most second babies usually a bit bigger?

I am pretty sure I had the same last night! But please please let that not be true about bigger 2nd babies! My 1st was plenty big enough!!


----------



## campn

Lal- Oh then I hope you get a smaller baby this time! I weight more this time so I'm already packing haha, this doctor wants me to gain 35 lbs whilst my last doctor wanted me to gain 25 lbs. 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Uni tsi

I was told to only gain 10 lbs this time! An admirable goal, but I don't think it's achievable. :nope:

I gained 25 lbs last time before we lost our baby, and felt like I'd done amazingly well. I just didn't have time to lose any of it, and managed to put an extra 5 lbs on in between, so I'm already 20 lbs over my original pre-baby weight already :dohh: hence the 10lb recommendation this time. 

I think 35 lbs is the most common recommendation, but it's really a range and a lot depends on what your BMI is to begin with. So, campn if you're being told to gain more this time, you must have done something right in between times :thumbup: Or, maybe you just have an doc this time who has realistic expectations :winkwink: mine is obviously a dreamer hehe


----------



## aidensxmomma

campn said:


> Mum- I'm still in disbelief! First time it happened it felt like bubbles bursting in my uterus and I thought I was gassy, but I know what gas is like, and it's not in the uterus!
> 
> My sisters and my DH think I'm crazy but I told them I know what flutters feel like. Maybe it's a sign this will be a bigger baby, *aren't most second babies usually a bit bigger*?

My second baby was definitely bigger than my first. DS was 6lbs,6oz at birth and DD1 was 8lbs,10oz. :shock: DD2 was 7lbs,12oz though, so I'm hoping this baby is closer to her weight than DD1's.

As for my weight gain, my doctor hasn't even told me a recommendation yet. He was more concerned about the fact that I lost 10lbs between weeks 4 and 6 (understandably), so his focus was just to make sure I didn't lost any more. Right now I'm around the same weight I was pre-pregnancy. I'm hoping that I don't gain too much weight this time around but I am notoriously bad at keeping my weight gain under control while I'm pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## MummaMoo

I don't want #2 to be bigger, mainly because I tore last time - not that THAT was a major problem, just wouldn't want that to happen this time because the consultants hospital has moved. Sophie was 7lb 12oz and was very dainty.

Weight wise, I'm heavier than I was when I was expecting Sophie, and so now that the nausea is much improved, I shall be making more effort to eat better to either limit the weight gain or not gain. I could stand to lose weight and it be OK, but I know that just isn't likely to happen. I shall be taking to my Midwife about this at my 16week appointment.


----------



## campn

I think because DS was 5 lbs 4 oz at birth he's considered low birth weight so I think she doesn't want that to happen again and I understand as nursing such a tiny baby was almost impossible. I actually asked her how much she thinks I should gain otherwise she wouldn't have mentioned it. 

My bmi is 24.5 so it's normal but nearing the overweight criteria honestly because my thyroid gave up after I gave birth. 

I want to keep the weight in my belly this time but I know this isn't realistic but I'll try to do my squats everyday (once the first trimester cloud passes over) and do some light hand weights. Why are we due in the summer!? 

Mum- hopefully you won't tear this time, it's more common with the first as things were super tight still. I remember seeing my lady parts 2 weeks post partum and felt like my heart sank! Ah the horror!


----------



## Uni tsi

hopie2015 said:


> Well, my hg came back with a vengeance yesterday after drinking coconut water trying to rehydrate!

Oh no! I was so happy for you that you were feeling better. Darn coconut water :(


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hey dreamer I was wondering where you were. Sorry the ms has been bad, is it starting to ease yet?

Campn that is amazing! All my apps have been saying that it's probably moving around like crazy at the moment, so wonderful that you can feel it!! I can't wait for that.


----------



## dreamer1316

Ooh campn very exciting! I cant wait for that day!

Hi Mrs Unicorn - thank you.
Its good and bad days - when im at work i can put it out of my mind mostly as im so busy but it just comes on at random times and makes me feel so rough. Looking forward to second tri! Still 4 weeks to go x


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Mum- hopefully you won't tear this time, it's more common with the first as things were super tight still. I remember seeing my lady parts 2 weeks post partum and felt like my heart sank! Ah the horror!

Yeah, fingers crossed! The Midwife who booked me in said there's every chance it won't happen again. Apparently it's because I have a short perineum. I joked to her that I'll have to start stretching it, and she told me there is a cream that can be used to massage in to soften it before the birth, but she forgot what it was called. Seriously going to research that one - that'll be a nice job for Mr Moo :rofl:


----------



## mrs unicorn

dreamer1316 said:


> Ooh campn very exciting! I cant wait for that day!
> 
> Hi Mrs Unicorn - thank you.
> Its good and bad days - when im at work i can put it out of my mind mostly as im so busy but it just comes on at random times and makes me feel so rough. Looking forward to second tri! Still 4 weeks to go x

Unfortunately work isn't enough of a distraction for me, probably because I'm self employed and work from home. It has made the worst days easier as I can have a lie down. I'm not having a good day today, seriously strong nausea. I guess I shouldn't complain at least I'm not being sick. Yes, still a few weeks until our scans, I so can't wait. I'm getting excited at the thought of telling our families too!

Mummamoo - I heard that using olive oil is supposed to help too. I feel like I'm not really worrying about the birth (at the moment!) it's such an abstract thing, I can't really imagine it! Maybe once I have a huge belly the realisation may start to set in that I'll actually have to get it out!!


----------



## xanzaba

All 3 pregnancies my doctors told me 25-35 pounds, despite the fact that I am 10 pounds heavier now. I'm going to try to stick to the 25 pound mark. 

I think the key for me is to get enough exercise, I heard that helps even after labor. I'm going to start yoga this week. Last night I woke up with that pain in my lower back, just above my hip. It got so bad in my first pregnancy that I couldn't move my leg first thing in the morning. I also love swimming in the summer, so that shouldn't be hard, but right now I'm freezing at 70 or lower, so pretty much all the time now. This weekend we went for a beach weekend and met up with a good friend and her two adorable daughters. They were playing around in the pool and a part of me wanted to go in the water but I couldn't bring myself to get in, even though it was 75 degrees and the pool was heated. So I am officially a wimp!

I did end up telling my friend- we used to live together in Boston so she was enjoying the warm weather and couldn't believe I was cold. I guess I was looking for an excuse to tell her, and he daughters were SO cute!


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- so sorry HG came back. Are you going to go back to the hospital? At least you had a little break and got to eat a few English Muffins.


----------



## MummaMoo

The excitement of birth is far more outweighing the reservations about a tear. I think even if I DO have to go to the hospital with the consultants, I'll just ask to transfer to the mlu as soon as I can.


----------



## Lallie81

Ugh am so bloated and huge today, reckon I was about 5 months gone before I looked this big last time. Hideous!!:cry::cry::cry::nope:


----------



## mari35racz36

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted in a few days. It's been so busy here. Today is a holiday which is nice:) 

None of my doctors have ever told me how much weight to gain. When I was pregnant with DD I gained 50lbs!! Lol With DS1 I gained about 45lbs. And with DS2 I gained 35lbs. If could only gain about 30 with this baby that would be nice. But I doubt that will happen! Lol

As for baby sizes, I've had a few big ones! My DD was 9lb 11oz! She had to be pulled out with forceps. My DS1 was 9lb 7oz, but I was able to push him out just fine. And my DS2 was 7lb 6oz and only 2 pushes:) I am hoping this baby will be on the smaller side this time. My labour with DD was rough. 

My first scan is tomorrow at 1130!! Yay!! I am excited but have I go in with a full bladder. I don't know how I am going to hold it in. Lol


----------



## mari35racz36

Lallie81 said:


> Ugh am so bloated and huge today, reckon I was about 5 months gone before I looked this big last time. Hideous!!:cry::cry::cry::nope:

I hear you! I was so bloated taster say it was unbelievable. Hubby and I went out for a Valentine's dinner and movie I and felt like crap. I think I show earlier with each baby. Right now is such an akward stage.


----------



## xanzaba

My sister was ~9 lbs and she was 3 weeks early. I was almost a month late (fortunately they don't let that happen anymore!) and I was 11 1/4 pounds. If we had both been term babies, we would have been about 10 to 10 1/2 pounds. I think it's because my dad's side of the family are giants- my shortest cousin is 6'4, the tallest 6'8. Fortunately, DH's family is giant-less, so here's hoping I won't have to deal with one like me or my sister.


----------



## amantila

xanzaba said:


> My sister was ~9 lbs and she was 3 weeks early. I was almost a month late (fortunately they don't let that happen anymore!) and I was 11 1/4 pounds. If we had both been term babies, we would have been about 10 to 10 1/2 pounds. I think it's because my dad's side of the family are giants- my shortest cousin is 6'4, the tallest 6'8. Fortunately, DH's family is giant-less, so here's hoping I won't have to deal with one like me or my sister.

wow xanzaba! You were big!

I'm scared about baby size...husband was 10 lb 2 oz and I was 9 lb 8 oz! I also heard that size doesn't really make a difference in terms of pain...they are going to hurt coming out no matter what! Trying not to think about birth too much...I'm a squeamish person so I'm in denial until the moment happens and then I will handle it when I have to!

Glad to have the day off today :] Grandparents are around for one more day so I will be meeting them for lunch I think before they head home. It's been nice seeing them. My grandma was so excited to take me shopping for my birthday (which isn't until end of February). She said the last time she got to take me shopping was when I was about to study abroad in college, so she was super excited to help me find some maternity clothes. I got some new stretchy jeans and work trousers, and most importantly...new bras! YAY! My boobies are now contained :) hahaha.


----------



## Mummy1506

I'm really hoping the trend doesn't continue on babies size. Both mine were 2 weeks late ds1 8lbs 6oz ds2 9lbs 4oz I will be looking at 10lb + if it does &#128558;


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you Uni! Yes, never, ever having coconut water again! 

Thanks Xanza. I think it's great you told your friend.. I thought maybe you would! :) Wow- you were a big baby! OH's family is giant-less.. LOL

You all have got me thinking of baby size now.. OH is 6'6 and was a huge late baby. Oh my. I can't think about all that yet!

I guess for now I am still trying to survive first tri! When will it end?!?!

Glad everyone had good weekends. Mari - great you got out for dinner.. excited for you for tomorrow. Best of luck!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Morning ladies, how are we all? Good luck to everyone having their scans today, cannot wait to see some pictures!! X


----------



## mrsmax

Hopie are you managing to work? Im on my second week of sick abscence and terrified of going back next week. The drugs are helping a bit but still feel awful 75% of the time. So fed up.

Good luck with the scans this week everyone.


----------



## LoraLoo

Good luck for your scan today Mari!

I have the opposite worry about babies size- mine tend to have growth issues and are on the smaller side.

My babies weights so far have been

7.4
6.4
6.4
7.0
6.11
6.2

Never going to have a 10lb baby that's for sure lol

Hope everyone is well, my sickness seems to be back with a vengeance today- not great as its half term here too.

It's my booking in appt tomorrow, hoping it makes things feel more 'real' - ive felt quite detatched from the pregnancy and baby since we lost one twin, I know it's probably the fear of losing this one, but I do want to bond with the baby, it's just hard. Xx


----------



## mrsmax

LoraLoo said:


> Good luck for your scan today Mari!
> 
> I have the opposite worry about babies size- mine tend to have growth issues and are on the smaller side.
> 
> My babies weights so far have been
> 
> 7.4
> 6.4
> 6.4
> 7.0
> 6.11
> 6.2
> 
> Never going to have a 10lb baby that's for sure lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well, my sickness seems to be back with a vengeance today- not great as its half term here too.
> 
> It's my booking in appt tomorrow, hoping it makes things feel more 'real' - ive felt quite detatched from the pregnancy and baby since we lost one twin, I know it's probably the fear of losing this one, but I do want to bond with the baby, it's just hard. Xx

Thats understandable Lara. Hopefully you will feel different as tine passes. My terrible sickness is making it hard to bond too. 

I have my booking appointment tomorrow too. Probably feel more real then. Good luck with yours.


----------



## LoraLoo

Good luck for the booking in- did you have to fill your own notes on mrsmax? I just find it odd how it's done differently in different places. She said the appt will be an hour long, seems a bit lengthy when ive already filled the notes in lol.


----------



## xanzaba

I have my appointment at 9, so just a few hours now. Comes just in time- we had a meeting yesterday and I was afraid they were going to ask us directly about teaching in the Fall. If the NT scan comes back okay, I'll probably let them know I want to take maternity leave today, even if I don't have the complete results.


----------



## MummaMoo

Lots of luck for today's scans! Mines tomorrow! Eeeeeeeek!!

With my booking in appointment last week, I had to film in personal details, and previous birth history, but still had the lengthy process of going through family history, occupation, details of other half etc.


----------



## LoraLoo

MummaMoo said:


> Lots of luck for today's scans! Mines tomorrow! Eeeeeeeek!!
> 
> With my booking in appointment last week, I had to film in personal details, and previous birth history, but still had the lengthy process of going through family history, occupation, details of other half etc.

There was no space to fit my previous births on - I had to leave poor Wills and Alice off! Apparently, people only have 4 children &#128514;
She did say she would get an extra sheet put in tomorrow, lol.


----------



## mrsmax

Ive not been given anything to fill out yet. Guess it will all be done tomorrow.


----------



## Alea

Yay for scans! My 12 week is on Friday.

Good luck for all having booking in appointments too. The lengthiest part was running over family history etc.

Has anyone had a successful VBAC? Or a term baby after a premature baby? Moo was born at 34+4 via c-section for reduced movements and foetal distress. I have the option of having a planned section or I can try for a VBAC, but I have not yet decided. I'd like to try a vaginal birth but I am scared it'll end up in a section anyway. I'm not sure where this fear comes from as that's not what happened with Moo, a vaginal delivery was never an option, so I hope my fear surrounding this eases soon. While her NICU care was second to none, I hope I can make it to term this time.


----------



## amantila

Snow day today again! Yahoo! The only negative thing is that I really want lucky charms cereal for breakfast but it's too snowy to run to the store to get some. Probably for the best...I know they aren't good for you.


----------



## mari35racz36

Thank you ladies!! My scan is in 2 hrs and of coarse there is a snow storm today!!! Ugh!! Schools are open but the roads are mess. I will have to leave in about 30 min, will probably take me 1hr to get there. Usually the drive is only 20min. 

I will update everyone when I get back:)


----------



## hopie2015

Oh gosh, Mari. Drive safely in the snow. Wishing you and everyone else today with scans the best of luck. Xanz- you said your's is today as well?

Lora- sorry you ms is so bad too. Have you considered taking meds?
I was so against it but really had no choice was so ill.

Mrs.- I'm glad you have another week off. Extreme morning sickness can make one hardly be able to function. I hope doctor gives you as much time off as you need. I never found a job after losing mine last year, so now I see it as lucky I am not working. I had bad ms last year (that pregnancy miscarried), but no way near as bad. I walked to work every day and put in my 10 hours but looking at how I am this time around- there is NO way I could have gone into work even one day during these past 5 weeks.

I am so happy to eat again. I had pizza last night- without the cheese and sauce- it was heavenly!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies, the scan went well and everything looks good. Baby measuring one week ahead, but they still aren't messing with my due date :) I couldn't leave you snugglers anyway. NT measurement was spot on (1.7cm) with my big baby (64cm). There was a nasal bone, so much better than last time when NT was >4 and there was no nasal bone. Head size is spot on for size of fetus too. Still haven't gained any weight, which is fine by me as I'm a bit heavier to begin than I would have liked. Cell free DNA will take about 2 weeks, but I am breathing a bit easier already. 

The office is also great- the ultrasound tech and doctor have clearly been working together a long time, and it was like watching a well practiced duet. She said the baby at 12 weeks is about the size of your thumb (love the concrete examples). When I said I was a big baby she said then the baby is probably just big, and that oranges don't make apples. 

Good luck, Macri, and be careful in the snow.

Hopie, I'm glad you are feeling well again, and that you had a nice slice of NYC pizza. I definitely miss East Coast pizza (even got some Californians to admit it's soooo much better), although where I am there are enough East Coasters that the pizza is pretty darn good if you know where to go.


----------



## LoraLoo

So glad the scan went well xan!


----------



## Lallie81

Great news Xanzaba!


----------



## hopie2015

Yay Xanza!!! That is such wonderful news! So happy for you!
Stupid question - is the test result you have to wait 2 weeks for the genetic blood test- like the Harmony? I was supposed to go last week but had to cxl it. Need to reschedule soon- I didnt realize results could take 2 weeks!

Thanks. It was nice to eat real food! Glad you have some good pizza places out there. NY actually has more bad pizza places than good, so you really have to know where to go. Then again OH says I am super picky. Poor guy went out in sub-zero weather to 3 pizza places to find a slice of Sicilian (really can only eat the bread/dough part). These food aversions have got to go!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Great news xan, glad all is well!


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - so happy your scan went well:) yay!!

Hope2015- I am so happy to hear you are starting to feel better:) Must have been amazing eat that pizza and enjoy it. Yay!!


AFM - my scan went great!! Baby looked so cute and strong HB. The baby is measuring just under 11 weeks, but they will not change my date yet. I have anther scan in 2 weeks. No pictures because their printer was broken:(


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats on the good scan results. Hopie glad you feeling a bit better and thanks for the encouragement. I am going to go back and see the docs and persuade them to try different meds. Trying not to stress about work.


----------



## hopie2015

Yay!! So happy Mari. Congratulations!!! Wonderful news!!
Thanks.. It was like coming back from the dead after 6 weeks. I hope the being able to eat continues. 

MMax- thank you! Yes, def. call dr. and see what they say about different meds. Hospital told me Zofran is the one that seems to work best for all. I was worried about taking it, but had no choice and I can definitely say it helps. I felt Reglan made me worse..and depressed.
Drinking is still a huge problem for me. I should go back to hospital for rehydration but dreading it.
I wish I had some other tips for you besides meds...and time. Good ole' time for us both!!


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - Thankyou! I had 1 full day about 1.5 weeks ago where I didn't feel sick at all. It was the best feeling ever!! I am so happy you can eat again. Fingers crossed it continues for you:)

Mrsmax - sorry you are having such a rough time. Some meds just don't work as well. I am on Diclectin and I feel it helps some of the time. But it makes me so tired. Some days i just don't take it. I hope your doc can find something that works for you.


----------



## mari35racz36

I forgot to say, I have a really bad food aversion to chicken. Even seeing it on TV commercials makes me so sick. I usually love chicken. I had the same chicken aversion when pregnant with my DD but not my boys. Kind of interesting that it is happening again. lol


----------



## Mummy1506

So glad to hear good news on the scans today. 

Not much going on for me at the moment, still have the yellow bile every morning! ew


----------



## xanzaba

Yay, Macri! Sticky little beans bouncing around :)

Hopie- yes, I believe there are a few different brand names- Materniti21 and Harmony. They aren't going to do the full first trimester screening, because the doctor said that there are more false positives with 1st trimester screening and it causes worry. But I definitely saw both parts of the nasal bone and with a small NT, I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Great to hear such positive news from the scans. Mine is a week today, it can't come soon enough! 

I've been listening out for the HB on my Doppler for a while now and finally found it today!! X


----------



## MummaMoo

mari35racz36 said:


> I forgot to say, I have a really bad food aversion to chicken. Even seeing it on TV commercials makes me so sick. I usually love chicken. I had the same chicken aversion when pregnant with my DD but not my boys. Kind of interesting that it is happening again. lol

Same here! Had it with Sophie, and I haven't eaten it at all this time either - which causes a bit of a problem because Mr Moo will ONLY eat chicken! At work I only eat a plate of tomatoes and cucumber with salad cream, and for the last 3 nights at home I've had a pasta, tomato and mozzarella bake. Going mad for fruit again too.
Sickness has eased right off now, but I've come down with a cold! *sniffle* :cry:


----------



## hopie2015

yes, lots of great news here today!

Mari- same exact thing with me and chicken ever since 5 weeks. I used to eat it about every day. Hmm..maybe we're having girls! Such a great feeling it must have been to have that time off from sickness entirely. 

xanz- I read that about high rate of false positives. I was thinking of skipping the blood test and going for the cvs, which is more definitive. But dr. said cvs has a miscarriage chance and doesn't recommend it. I read the chance is very small but still if I had a mc from it, I would never forgive myself. Ugh. Decisions!


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, I know Hopie. I had a CVS last time that found Down's syndrome, but only after so many markers on the NT scan. I had to know and prepare myself for whatever was to come. It was like I became a robot and knew it had to be done. 

It didn't cause a miscarriage, but I had a miscarriage a couple of weeks later, which are unfortunately very common in Down's syndrome. The free cell DNA has smaller false positives than the NT scan, but only picks up 80% of cases because it really only tests for specific chromosomal abnormalities. That is okay for me, as there are many tests and if they all indicate a healthy baby the odds are very much in your favor.

I think as soon as one showed any possibility of an abnormality, though, I would go through CVS or amnio. I would want to know what lies ahead. Again, completely personal choice for a science geek.


----------



## mrs unicorn

mari35racz36 said:


> I forgot to say, I have a really bad food aversion to chicken. Even seeing it on TV commercials makes me so sick. I usually love chicken. I had the same chicken aversion when pregnant with my DD but not my boys. Kind of interesting that it is happening again. lol

How strange, I have that too! I would normally eat chicken almost everyday but now I can't face it. I try to force it down about once a week for some protein but I'm really not into it.


----------



## ssarahh

mari35racz36 said:


> I forgot to say, I have a really bad food aversion to chicken. Even seeing it on TV commercials makes me so sick. I usually love chicken. I had the same chicken aversion when pregnant with my DD but not my boys. Kind of interesting that it is happening again. lol

I am the opposite. I can eat chicken every night happily but if you put a steak in front of me I wouldn't be able to handle that x


----------



## MummaMoo

Hello!

Scan day for me, it went really well, the sonographer was really lovely and said straight away there was one live baby in there and then said she would go quiet as the baby was in a perfect position so would get all the measurements done first. NT result was 1.9 so a good measurement, nasal bone present, and 59mm crown to rump. Measuring at 12weeks 3days so I'm officially due August 28th (I'm a snuggler in my heart though!) She got me to empty my bladder for the "photoshoot" - as usual I overfilled on the water!
https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412201813.jpg

Giving a little wave https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412201812.jpg


----------



## Just1more2

Yay yay yay for good scans!!!:happydance::happydance: Congrats ladies!!!

Sorry for those still with MS. Hopie I am so glad yours is easing!!

I don't really remember what my aversions/cravings were from my last, it was 6 years ago!:dohh: But this time, I cannot cannot get enough fruit!! I love it. I have a hard time wanting savory things, but I am also not into candy or sweets like that. I am into the natural sweetness of fruits and veggies! MS is much better this week, 12 weeks tomorrow!! 
Also made major headway with constipation!! Got some dried apricots and they are working wonders! I am so relieved:blush:

I can also JUSSSSTTT feel my uterus above my pubic bone as of last night!:happydance:

How are all you lovelies doing today?:hugs:


----------



## Just1more2

Oh mumma!!!! what a lovely little baby you have there :baby:!! Gorgeous scan. I am so happy for you!!:flower:


----------



## MummaMoo

Thank you! SOOOOOOO relieved! I was dogged with a feeling that something was wrong.
I reckon this will still be a September baby :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Awww mumma- what lovely, clear pics! You're deff still a snuggler &#128521;

Ive had my booking in appt and ive come away more confused than ever. The mw has still booked me down as a twin pregnancy, and said it could still be twins &#128533; I really don't know what to think any more. Just have to sit tight and wait for the 12 week scan.


----------



## campn

Looks like I'm the only one skipping the NT scan! I just didn't want the added worry of something coming back abnormal even though it could be false. I don't know...


----------



## ssarahh

Lovely lovely scan mumma! Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

campn said:


> Looks like I'm the only one skipping the NT scan! I just didn't want the added worry of something coming back abnormal even though it could be false. I don't know...

This is the first pregnancy ive opted for the nt scan. It wouldn't change anything, but with so many losses I just need it doing for my own peace of mind.


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Looks like I'm the only one skipping the NT scan! I just didn't want the added worry of something coming back abnormal even though it could be false. I don't know...

It probably wouldn't change the outcome for us, but if something were to come back, we would be prepared for it, that's why we agreed to go ahead. Plus I love having my blood taken (I'm a challenge as my veins run deep and narrow)


----------



## Mummy1506

Congrats on the scan mumma! 

Afm. Bright red bleeding today can't help but think the worse but epu want me to wait it out to see how heavy it gets before they see me! I don't understand why bleeding isn't good no matter how little there is!! &#128546;. My scan last week showed a healthy 9 week bean with lovely heartbeat.


----------



## Lallie81

Oh mummy so sorry to read that you're having such a worrying time. Did you actually go to the epu or just call? Surely if you turn up they won't send you away?? Big :hugs:to you 

Great scan mumma, congratulations!


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh mummy- I can't believe they just don't see you? That's awful. Id just say it's gotten heavier, you need to be seen!
Fingers crossed all is ok x


----------



## Mummy1506

Thank you. Haven't been seen just called up. It's pretty much stopped but it was pretty frightening think I may insist on going in. Especially as my last pregnancy ended in mc surely can't be good making me stress worrying
About it.


----------



## Lallie81

I would definitely just turn up. You need to know what's going on or you will be beside yourself for days/weeks x


----------



## MummaMoo

:hugs: Mummy - yeah, insist on being seen, you NEED to know what's going on.


----------



## mrsmax

I agree with the others. Just say you are really scared and its got worse.


----------



## Just1more2

Campn - I have opted not to have NT scan too. I have no reason to worry and didn't have it with my son. I am young and low risk and my insurance will not cover it.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Mummamoo what a wonderful scan!! So glad all is well! And you are def a snuggler!

Mummy - I agree with the others, just turn up if you are still worried (I'm sure you are)

We are not having the NT scan/testing either. The fact that the first test isn't conclusive and the second can cause mc just makes it a no for us. I thought that most people would take that approach but I remember the mw saying that isn't the case, but not sure she was actually recommending it. It's a personal choice but I just think whatever will be will be.


----------



## Mummy1506

I'm so angry & upset! I called back & they said I can't self refer they won't see me until my doctor has sent the referral after begging the receptionist for me to see the doctor after surgery he called & said its a 9-5 service at epu so won't see me today anyway! He will call back in the morning & see how things are & may refer me then! 

Hardly bleeding at all now but didn't tell them that I just can't believe they don't see it as urgent to be checked over.


----------



## xanzaba

Mummy- I agree, if it's stressing you, you should go find out. If it is a clot, they might put you on modified activity, which could really help. Keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

That's so wrong mummy, I can't believe how dismissive they are being.


----------



## MummaMoo

Do you reckon if you really lay it on thick at an a&e, bleeding, pain etc, you might get scanned then? Worth a try?


----------



## hopie2015

Mummy- I'm sorry- that is so scary to go through and shame on them for not seeing you today. Could have been a small sch that wasn't seen on the scan and it resolved itself. My friend had a huge bleed at 10 weeks and has healthy baby now. I recommend bed rest if you can until tomorrow. At least non lifting or moving around much. Call in morning and demand a scan. Wishing you the best.

MumMoo- beautiful scan. Congratulations. So happy for you!

Campn and others - totally understand why wouldn't want to do nt scan. At my age (40s) I'm advised I really need to. 

Finally scheduled nt scan and blood test for next Thursday. 
Xanza- I am so sorry for your loss of baby with Down Syndrome. I am with you on rather knowing than not knowing. If nt scan does not look good, I will go for the cvs. 

Marni- seems I am a couple days behind too! Thought I was 11 weeks now but on phone nurse told me I am at 10 wks 5 days. Every day counts!! I am counting the days til I am out of this horrible trimester. I sound so negative but enough with the sickness.
I woke up to throwing up 20 times at 5am! But at 1pm I was able to eat pizza with my parents which was just amazing!! Can't handle anything else now but pizza. So strange!

I can definitely say now the Zofran is working wonders. 

Hope everyone's ms is easy on them today.


----------



## campn

Last time we did it and it cost us $750 out of pocket :/ we just can't afford that right now and insurance doesn't cover it. I just don't want so many medical bills for something that isn't really necessary I guess. It'd be nice to see the baby and I think that's a good reason to do it! 

Glad I'm not the only one, now I don't feel so left out! :)


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm not doing the NT test either. Opted to do the cell free DNA test instead. My doc said that if the NT comes back with issues then I'd have to do the DNA test anyways so I figured I'd just skip a step. Since I'm an older mom I'm considered higher risk so the insurance will pay for it, Yay! I'm kinda bummed I won't get the 12 week scan though.


----------



## xanzaba

I had to tell someone at work today, and their response was "Um, yeah. I thought maybe you were." When I pressed them, they said "Its visible". Did not expect that from a man, never mind a man in his 70s! The other day in a meeting I looked down and thought, "Well yeah, I'm showing!" but I know what I'm looking for. I guess at 12 weeks it shouldn't be a surprise, but it was.


----------



## MummaMoo

MeganS0326 said:


> I'm not doing the NT test either. Opted to do the cell free DNA test instead. My doc said that if the NT comes back with issues then I'd have to do the DNA test anyways so I figured I'd just skip a step. Since I'm an older mom I'm considered higher risk so the insurance will pay for it, Yay! I'm kinda bummed I won't get the 12 week scan though.

Funny (not ha-ha) how things are different depending on where we're from. I always thought I'd be classed as an older mum (37) so considered higher risk, but it's definitely been said that I'm low risk.


----------



## MeganS0326

MummaMoo said:


> MeganS0326 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not doing the NT test either. Opted to do the cell free DNA test instead. My doc said that if the NT comes back with issues then I'd have to do the DNA test anyways so I figured I'd just skip a step. Since I'm an older mom I'm considered higher risk so the insurance will pay for it, Yay! I'm kinda bummed I won't get the 12 week scan though.
> 
> Funny (not ha-ha) how things are different depending on where we're from. I always thought I'd be classed as an older mum (37) so considered higher risk, but it's definitely been said that I'm low risk.Click to expand...

So true. I think some places if you are over 35 they classify you as a high risk pregnancy. I'm not high risk for pregnancy (yet) but high risk for Downs due to age that's why insurance will pay for the advanced testing. I was high risk with DS but that was due to blood pressure issues. I'm sure when I get about half way through this pregnancy my blood pressure is going to skyrocket again so I will have to go back to seeing the high risk dr. but for now I'm just going to the regular OB.


----------



## campn

Mummy- how much bleeding is there? I had some bright red bleeding at 9 weeks with DS so I went straight to the ER, everything turned out okay but it's good to go anyway. It's probably something minor. You're in my thoughts!


----------



## LoraLoo

Still shocks me that other countries have to pay for tests etc, I think it's so wrong.
We are so lucky to have the nhs here.


----------



## psychochick

Hi all, popping in after my first U/S this morning. Baby measuring 8w5d which is actually right on the dot (I'm officially 8w3d but I O a little earlier than the assumed 2 weeks). hb 176. Couldn't be happier.



I also did the prenatal screening and my urine came back high in glucose! Like 200mg/L instead of the normal 30 mg/L! Never had any issues with glucose level before and I don't even like sweets. So now I'm worried about gestational diabetes :wacko: Oh well, I'll see what my gyno says, i guess that's why they do these screenings, so we can be prepared.

Congrats on all the good scans.

mummy: Keeping tabs on you, sounds really terrible honestly. My gyno tells me to tell her immediately if there's any bleeding or cramping. Something like that at least needs someone to keep an eye on it. Especially since you had one M/C I would've assumed they'd be even more vigilant this time. Ugh


----------



## MummaMoo

LoraLoo said:


> Still shocks me that other countries have to pay for tests etc, I think it's so wrong.
> We are so lucky to have the nhs here.

Absolutely.


----------



## MummaMoo

Great scan psy!


----------



## LoraLoo

Psy that's a great pic! Never fails to amaze me how they go from a little dot to actually looking like a proper baby!


----------



## littledreamer

xanzaba said:


> Hi ladies, the scan went well and everything looks good. Baby measuring one week ahead, but they still aren't messing with my due date :) I couldn't leave you snugglers anyway. NT measurement was spot on (1.7cm) with my big baby (64cm). There was a nasal bone, so much better than last time when NT was >4 and there was no nasal bone. Head size is spot on for size of fetus too. Still haven't gained any weight, which is fine by me as I'm a bit heavier to begin than I would have liked. Cell free DNA will take about 2 weeks, but I am breathing a bit easier already.
> 
> xan - SO happy to hear your scan went well ! Exciting news.
> 
> I had my NT scan last night. The sonographer was very nice, but a bit confusing. I told her I was nervous before she started, and as soon as the baby popped onto the screen she said... tons of movement ! She started her exam, but When I asked about NT measurement she said you're getting the cell free DNA, I am just looking at anatomy. WHAT? So I pressed her and she said its thin. I asked her next if the baby had a nasal bone... she said she would try to get a shot of it.
> 
> After a few more checks she then showed me the nasal bone, and took the NT measurement it was 1.2. I thought that was why I was there?
> 
> 
> The Blood work was next, and my veins would not cooperate. I had to go back after work today to try again. Luckily..success !
> 
> Reading your post made me feel better... these are good signs? Do some people stop at the NT scan or is the combo needed to rule out problems?
> Does this mean I can relax a bit and hope for good results from cell free DNA test? I am so wanting to tell people and relax and be excited.


----------



## xanzaba

Littledreamer- That sounds like a fantastic scan and sounds like you don't have to worry based on those measurements. You can find online calculators- you put in your age, NT measurement and size of baby in cm (if you don't know you can look it up by how far along you measured), but 1.2 is pretty small. The blood tests give more information, but NT and nasal bone are the major predictors.

According to one study, the cell free DNA has 1/12 the number of false positives, so my doctor wouldn't do the blood test part of the NT scan. He said a lot of women worry about 1st trimester screening even if the cell free DNA is negative for chromosomal problems, that's why they don't do the whole test.


----------



## campn

Psy- So happy you got a lovely scan hun! Glad everything is going great. Sometimes pregnancy can throw the body out of whack, just limiting your carbs will get your sugar greatly down. When I failed my 1 hour glucose test I had to be retested in a week so I cut carbs way down and I passed.


----------



## MummaMoo

Little dreamer, obviously not an expert but given what my sonographer was telling me with my scan, all sounds very good with your baba, 1.2 is very thin - mine was 1.9 and she was happy with that, also nasal bone being present and clear, and she mentioned the shape of the skull too, being nice and round. I think the bloodwork combined with the scan and other factors like age etc gives a better "risk factor". They don't give a yes or no answer as to whether there are problems, it's a ratio thing, and class as high risk or low risk. With Sophie my results came back as 1:17000 for there being a problem.
I was very much reassured by the sonographer, but still had the bloods done, but like I said before, I'm odd and love having my blood taken :)


----------



## mrs unicorn

Great pic psy! Loving all the scan pics on here at the mo, making me very excited for mine!


----------



## ssarahh

I am so excited about hitting 10 weeks tomorrow! A quarter of the way through ... Madness!

Loving all the scan pics. My scan appointment hasn't come through yet ... I'm resisting the urge to phone the hospital until next week though.

I am hoping my scan is at some point before 6 march as it's Mother's Day here and we want to surprise them with an announcement present x


----------



## mari35racz36

Hey Ladies, MS has really been kicking my butt for the last 2 days. I can barely keep anything down. I've been getting all day headaches too. Hoping today is better. I am getting the NT scan on March 2nd. Here they call it IPS testing. I get the scan and my blood work done the same day. Then another round of blood work at 18 weeks. I honestly only did it because its free and I get an extra ultrasound out of it. The outcome won't change anything for me.

Mummamoo - What a lovely scan pic:) Congratulations!! So happy for you. You are always a snuggler!! 

mummy - I am so sorry for the bledding. It can be scary. But when I was pregnant with DS1, i had a bleed a 10 weeks. It was bright red blood too. I called my doc right away, got a same day ultrasound and baby was just fine. Turned out it was a pocket of blood on the outside of the uterus. Hang in there!!

psy - great scan pic!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## Mummy1506

Great scan pic! 

Well I've still not been seen!! Gp referd me this morning, they have just this minute phoned me I can't get a scan until Monday. 

I have everything crossed as the bleeding has stopped for now. Only had a small amount after the big red loss yesterday afternoon & not any clots .


----------



## psychochick

campn said:


> Psy- So happy you got a lovely scan hun! Glad everything is going great. Sometimes pregnancy can throw the body out of whack, just limiting your carbs will get your sugar greatly down. When I failed my 1 hour glucose test I had to be retested in a week so I cut carbs way down and I passed.

Thanks that is reassuring because I have been eating a lot of carbs for the MS since it's the only thing that sits well in my stomach!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Sorry you have to wait Til monday Mummy. I'm sure everything is ok in there but the waiting isn't nice.

Is anyone else really fed up, or just me? Ive been feeling really down this week. Tearful, overwhelmed. Not helped that my boobs are suddenly agony and the sickness seems to have peaked. And I have 5 demanding kids keeping me company as its half term &#128527; 

I feel like I need a long holiday! X


----------



## Alea

*MummaMoo*, what a beautiful scan picture! I am not sure if you had publically announced the pregnancy before this point, but have you now? You're a snuggler in our hearts too :hugs: Any plans to find out the sex or will you stay team :yellow:?

*LoraLoo*, sorry about all of the confusion :( Have you got a date for your scan? I hope it isn't too far away and then you can be at ease, whatever the outcome.

*Mummy*, any update? I'm sorry you're having such a horrible time right now. Are you UK based? If so, I'd definitely contact the PALS department at the hospital as that isn't acceptable. You should've been seen and had the right support you needed.

*psychochick*, what a beautiful scan picture! Thanks for sharing. What is your EDD?

*LittleDreamer*, mine was 1.8 and so I think 1.2 would be fine. I am sure that she would've given you some kind of indiciation if there were a problem. 

*ssarahh*, a mother's day announcement would be just wonderful! I hope your scan is soon. I presume you've had your booking in appointment by now? My scan date was given to me at that appointment but I know it can vary between each NHS trusts. Maybe give them a call tomorrow before the weekend to see if they can give you any idea of when it'll be?

*Mari*, sorry to hear you've been having some horrible morning sickness. I hope things get a little better soon :hugs:

*AFM*, I had my 12 week scan today! Our little baby was in there measuring at 12 weeks exactly which is still in keeping with my EDD of Sept 1st. Everything looks great which is such a relief.


----------



## LoraLoo

Glad your scan went well alea- 12 weeks is such a milestone!

No scan date through yet, so have to just wait patiently (&#128553;)


----------



## Alea

LoraLoo said:


> Glad your scan went well alea- 12 weeks is such a milestone!
> 
> No scan date through yet, so have to just wait patiently (&#128553;)

Oh isn't it just? We had a private scan at 8 weeks which was reassuring but 12 weeks is just such a big hurdle to cross. I was so relieved to see a healthy baby there especially after our loss last year. I hope your scan comes through soon :hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

Alea said:


> *MummaMoo*, what a beautiful scan picture! I am not sure if you had publically announced the pregnancy before this point, but have you now? You're a snuggler in our hearts too :hugs: Any plans to find out the sex or will you stay team :yellow:?

Thanks Alea,

No, hadn't made a formal announcement, just told my closest friends at work and the bosses. None else knew until a couple of weeks ago when my stupid bloke boss practically announced it at a meeting :dohh:
It's out there now though, officially on Facebook (classy, I know!) Including pics!
As for finding out the sex, we're staying :yellow: I'd like to know, but Mr Moo is one of these that wouldn't 100% trust the view of the sonographer so it would kind of feel like a waste of time.


----------



## Alea

MummaMoo said:


> Alea said:
> 
> 
> *MummaMoo*, what a beautiful scan picture! I am not sure if you had publically announced the pregnancy before this point, but have you now? You're a snuggler in our hearts too :hugs: Any plans to find out the sex or will you stay team :yellow:?
> 
> Thanks Alea,
> 
> No, hadn't made a formal announcement, just told my closest friends at work and the bosses. None else knew until a couple of weeks ago when my stupid bloke boss practically announced it at a meeting :dohh:
> It's out there now though, officially on Facebook (classy, I know!) Including pics!
> As for finding out the sex, we're staying :yellow: I'd like to know, but Mr Moo is one of these that wouldn't 100% trust the view of the sonographer so it would kind of feel like a waste of time.Click to expand...

Oh wow! I hope you gave him a stern talking to?! That's so wrong that he announced your wonderful news. 

Yay, I'm :yellow: too! Were you :yellow: with Sophie? We were with Maisie and I loved it.


----------



## hopie2015

Congrats to everyone on their wonderful scans! So happy for everyone.
Yes A, 12 week hurdle does feel like a big one to pass after a prior loss. 

PsyC- such a great scan photo! Carbs sure do increase the blood sugar. It is all I can eat too. 

Just1- congrats on 12 weeks and glad you're feeling better!

Mummy- sorry they wont give you a scan until Monday. I guess in case any bleeding over the wknd, just go to hospital er and get a scan right away. Rest up plenty and it should be fine.

Mari- sorry the sickness has been bad again. Hang in there. Almost 12 weeks and it usually gets better for you then, right?

LilDreamer- congrats-- those are great results!!!

Lora- sorry you are feeling down. With 5 other kids home my goodness! You do need a good r&r break.
I have been feeling very down as well. Sure it is this hg and a lot of isolation. Plus both of my parents have been ill. I know I should talk to someone about the depression, but I don't feel well enough to go out to an appointment yet.

Anyway, don't mean to be a downer. I am praying for brighter days ahead soon!


----------



## LoraLoo

Sorry you're feeling down too Hopie. Feeling physically poorly really doesn't help matters at all. Fingers crossed we both feel better soon! Xx

My lovely friend, who knows ive had a really tough few months, has just booked me in for a reflexoligy session for a bit of distressing/pampering, I'm so touched! Ive never had it done before- has anyone else? X


----------



## MummaMoo

Alea said:


> MummaMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alea said:
> 
> 
> *MummaMoo*, what a beautiful scan picture! I am not sure if you had publically announced the pregnancy before this point, but have you now? You're a snuggler in our hearts too :hugs: Any plans to find out the sex or will you stay team :yellow:?
> 
> Thanks Alea,
> 
> No, hadn't made a formal announcement, just told my closest friends at work and the bosses. None else knew until a couple of weeks ago when my stupid bloke boss practically announced it at a meeting :dohh:
> It's out there now though, officially on Facebook (classy, I know!) Including pics!
> As for finding out the sex, we're staying :yellow: I'd like to know, but Mr Moo is one of these that wouldn't 100% trust the view of the sonographer so it would kind of feel like a waste of time.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! I hope you gave him a stern talking to?! That's so wrong that he announced your wonderful news.
> 
> Yay, I'm :yellow: too! Were you :yellow: with Sophie? We were with Maisie and I loved it.Click to expand...

Yeah, team :yellow: with Sophie too - otherwise known as "team too tight to pay to find out" in our case! :rofl: 
It was a lovely surprise though. I was so relieved to have that baby out I wasn't even that fussed to look!

And yes, told the boss he deserved a slap for opening his big mouth. Surprised I got away with it, he's an ex-naval officer!


----------



## MummaMoo

Ooh, lucky you Lora! That sounds like heaven! Never had it done, only had a facial but that was lovely. I've always wanted hot stone therapy.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ive never had any sirt if pampering treatments before- so really looking forward to it!

We were going to stay team yellow, but I really want to know now. The only one we didn't find out with was Eve- I kind of like that she was our only surprise in a way x


----------



## ciz

Scan day tomorrow. Such a mix bag of emotions of nerves, excitement , sickness.


----------



## hopie2015

That is soo nice, Lora!! What a special friend. You sure have had a rough few months. Enjoy that session! I have done it a few times and it is AMAZING. Be sure to tell them you are pregnant. And just relax and enjoy! (and drink lots of water after)

Ciz- wishing you the best of luck tmrw. I will feel the same way before my 12wk next week. 

Team yellow here. I feel it is a girl. Maybe b/c of all the sickness. 
I love surprises!


----------



## MeganS0326

Loving all this team yellow!!! We are doing yellow this time too. I wanted to be yellow with DS but hubby got his way so this time it's my turn. lol

MummaMoo - When you posted your scan pic, I immediately thought it looked boyish. I can't wait to see if I'm right!


----------



## MummaMoo

Ciz, lots of luck for tomorrow. It is such a nervous time but I'm sure the nerves will be unwarranted :)

Megan, thanks for your thoughts on the scan. I'm feeling girl, but not by the scan pic, just by the fact I'm loving fruit at the moment, like lip-smacking pineapple, and juicy nectarines, crunchy apples... all of which I don't usually go for... and I was like this with Sophie. I kind of wish the sonographer didn't take such a close up shot because I'd have like to check out the nub theory.


----------



## MeganS0326

I just love the guessing! So much fun. I guess we have to have something to while away the 40 weeks. :haha:

With DS I knew from the moment I peed on the stick that it was a boy. This time I'm kind of up in the air but I'm leaning more towards it being a girl. But that is just because everything has been so different this time. I, too, am craving fruit and salads which is totally not my usual. It's more of a texture thing though. I love the crispness if that makes any sense. lol


----------



## campn

Psy- Same with me! I've been eating lots of carbs but really you gotta do whatever you can to curb your nausea and get through the first trimester right!? You can eat better once you feel better!

Ciz- Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Alea

I forgot to address the NT testing in my catch up post. 

We did have the screening at our 12 week scan and like many others said, it wouldn't change anything but we personally decided that if there is something going on with our baby, then we would want to know so we can make informed choices and make sure we know as much as possible about what we may or may had to face, though thankfully all appears well at this stage.

*LoraLoo*, what a lovely friend you have! I've never had reflexology but let us know how you get on with it.

*ciz*, good luck for tomorrow. I can't wait to hear all about it.

Wow, there's loads of us for team :yellow:! I love it. I understand why people want to find out but there's nothing quite like that surprise. I was under anaethestic when Moo was born and so waking up was overwhelming anyway, and to find out I had a daughter was wonderful. At this point I'm guessing we're having another girl just because this pregnancy is very similar to mine with Moo, but of course that doesn't mean anything. We have names picked out so I am wondering if I am carrying a little L or a little F!


----------



## campn

Alea- I don't know how you ladies do it! I even want to get an early private scan at 16 weeks to find out! I just really like the preparing part, like going shopping for the cute outfits and beddings and painting the nursery and all that!


----------



## Mummy1506

if all is well we will be getting a private gender scan at 16 weeks also. We are so inpaintient I don't think we could wait until 40 weeks.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ciz good luck for today's scan! 

As for gut feeling about the sex- ive a really strong boy feeling for me. We will see, but I'm usually right! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## mrs unicorn

Ciz - good luck with the scan!

Loraloo - yep I'm in a really bad mood this week. For no reason. Just feel really low. Think it's the tiredness, that seems to be worse this week. Nausea is about the same, mainly all day but I didn't have any yesterday. Shame I sulked most of the day though!

We are staying team yellow too! We've always said that we wouldn't find out once we have kids. I seem to be drawn to baby boy clothes, but when I imagine what life will be like with a little one it's always a girl. So I have no idea. I'm pretty sure when we tell everyone that my mum will 'know'. She knew with both me and my brother.


----------



## mrs unicorn

So it's my dad's birthday tomorrow and we do go over to visit some years but not all - it's quite a drive away. So we thought as we are planning on going over at Easter to tell them the good news we won't go over for his birthday. Anyway bizarrely his girlfriend text me to ask us if we would come over for his birthday! She has never done that before. I had to say yes at the time. But was planning on saying I was ill so we won't go over. Sounds awful but it is a trek and they would know straight away because of not smoking/drinking and feeling sick. So I text her this morning to say I'd been ill in the night and am still ill this morning so we won't be going over. She text back saying 'guessing it's not morning sickness if you were ill in the night then?!' WTF!! I guess I shouldn't be so surprised. We are married, settled, and in our 30s (just) I'm just surprised at how forward people are!


----------



## xanzaba

Mrs. Unicorn, that's so frustrating! Why can't people just wait for you to tell them?

We will find gender out as soon as possible, with the cell free test. But I just *know* it's a boy. I figure that until I can feel the baby move, I need something to hang on to and to know about the baby. We won't tell everyone yet, sort of keep it our little secret.

As for emotions, I am all over the place. I feel myself being very close to the students I work with, which is not abnormal for me, but it's to a different degree. DH picked me up yesterday and brought the dog. One of my students met the dog and couldn't stop petting her, and it brought tears to my eyes. I have felt very alone and a little depressed, but recently I have started telling a few people and that has helped enormously. 

Plus I have been worry a lot about my dad, who has had a few cancer surgeries. On top of not wanting to lose the baby, I have this fear/guilt that if something went wrong it would really take a toll on my dad. We are very close, and I want him to meet the baby more than just about anything. I don't think I've ever really expressed those feelings directly before, and it's so bittersweet to say them and let the tears flow.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh xan that brought tears to my eyes :cry: I think the first tri is an emotional rollercoaster. So sorry to hear about your dads health scares. Have you told him yet? If not, I am sure he will be over the moon! It might help to give him a boost knowing that there is a little one that will need to me him. :flower: 
My MIL has ms and she is very very ill with it. She will be 60 this year (which if you read the studies is quite rare with the aggressive form of MS she has) she also has a few problems with mental illness occasionally, which unfortunately results in her tearing strips off DH. It can be very tough sometimes but I cannot wait to tell her - DH is an only child - I just know it is going to give her such a boost.


----------



## xanzaba

Unicorn- sorry to hear about MIL, MS is tough and can affect patients cognitively and emotionally. But yes, having some good news will help her focus on the good.

We have told my parents because they live close by and we stayed with them over the holidays (not drinking would have been a giveaway). Also, they are doctors so they are aware of the risks. After the ultrasound, before I even spoke to the doctor, I texted them that the ultrasound looked good, and there we were texting back and forth like teenagers. It's as good for me as for him :)


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, and I guess it is (sort of) officially true- Kate Middleton is 12 weeks pregnant- with twins! So welcome Dutchess as a snugggler!


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2016-02-19%2012.54.16.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2016-02-19%2012.54.16.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Hey ladies. Scan went well. Baby is doing great 10weeks 1 day so due date is 15th not 14th =)


----------



## Alea

ciz, what a great scan picture!


----------



## Just1more2

Good morning ladies!! 
Congrats on the great scans Ciz and others!! 

I will update the first page with gender preferences (team yellows!) but if at any point anything changes, by all means, let me know! I also want to add Kate Middleton as an honorary member. :haha:

Sooooooo I told work today. Everyone is so excited! It is like a weight off. I have started getting round ligament pain, which I am taking to mean that baby is growing! 

On the emotional side, I have actually been better this week than I have in a while. Many fewer mood swings, and a bit less weepy. I do have this silly anxiety that I am going to ruin my son (and new baby) because I yell when he is misbehaving and I send him to his room and he cries. It is silly, I know every parent does it. I know he needs to have consequences. But I always worry that I am being too harsh... :nope:

I am so happy that everyone seems to be doing well and babies are growing and healthy so far!!!:baby::happydance: :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Awe Ciz- lovely! Was that your dating scan?

Ive just got mine through post- 17th March, I'll be 13+4 &#128547; it seems forever away, especially with the confusion over the twin. I just really want to know what's going on in there.


----------



## Alea

*Just1more2*, yay for telling people! I bet it was great to be surrounded with all of that excitement. I can't relate to the anxiety you're having with discipline as Moo is too young, so I hope someone else can give you some kind words, but just remember you're doing a good job. As you said, he needs to learn that there are consequences to his actions. What are you currently doing in terms of discipine?

*LoraLoo*, I'm pleased you've got your date but I understand your frustation as that does seem so far away :( Is there any chance of them bringing it forward, especially in view of the possible twins and you're previous pregnancy history? :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

I don't think they will, but will ask mw when I see her In a couple of weeks. It's just so confusing to see 2 heartbeats, and then only one and being told we'd lost one, to then being told that the twin may have just been 'missed' in the second scan. She said even though the baby can be reabsorbed back into the body, it wouldn't be as quick as that (first scan was on the monday and the second on the friday) It plays with your mind.

Just- so lovely to be able to share your news and excitement! &#128522;


----------



## Alea

LoraLoo said:


> I don't think they will, but will ask mw when I see her In a couple of weeks. It's just so confusing to see 2 heartbeats, and then only one and being told we'd lost one, to then being told that the tein may have just been 'missed' in the second scan. It plays with your mind.
> 
> Just- so lovely to be able to share your news and excitement! &#128522;

I can't even imagine :( Sending lots of love :hugs:


----------



## mrs unicorn

lovely scan ciz!

Aw loraloo thats sounds rubbish. You'd think they would put you in for an early scan with it possibly being twins. I would ask the mw like you say, it could be that they were just following procedure rather than looking at your individual case?

I called my mw this afternoon - I had a bit of lt brown cm this morning, I think it's gone now. No cramping or anything but it scared me, still feeling like I could cry at any moment. She was great, said it sounds normal but if it gets worse (red spotting or cramping) over the weekend to go to A&E, if it's still brown on Monday then they will send me for an early scan. I haven't even had my booking in appt yet! Time seems to drag during the first trimester! Just want that 12 week scan so bad.


----------



## ciz

LoraLoo said:


> Awe Ciz- lovely! Was that your dating scan?
> 
> Ive just got mine through post- 17th March, I'll be 13+4 &#128547; it seems forever away, especially with the confusion over the twin. I just really want to know what's going on in there.

Yeah lovely. My MW went by my last period but she never asked me how long they are roughly so they assumed I was 12 but I knew it was more 10/11 weeks. 

With my DD I was 13 wks gone before I got a scan.xx


----------



## Mummy1506

Great scan ciz. 

I think it's still media speculation regarding Kate Middleton. Nothing has really been officially reported here!! 

I'm very local to Kate's home village so it's usually pretty big news here. 

I haven't had anymore bleeding & only about 2 brown spots in over 24 hours now so feeling a little more hopeful things are still ok.


----------



## Alea

Mummy1506 said:


> Great scan ciz.
> 
> I think it's still media speculation regarding Kate Middleton. Nothing has really been officially reported here!!
> 
> I'm very local to Kate's home village so it's usually pretty big news here.
> 
> I haven't had anymore bleeding & only about 2 brown spots in over 24 hours now so feeling a little more hopeful things are still ok.

I'm pleased to hear your bleeding is settling down a little more now :hugs:


----------



## Alea

A lady in a shop earlier thought Maisie's name was actually Moo, and I had to hold back from telling her I also have 'Quack' and a 'Ribbit' at home too. Of course I have not named my child after an animal sound :rolleyes: :laugh2:


----------



## Uni tsi

I hope the news is true. I find it pleasing to think Kate is also a snuggler. That's awesome. 

LoraLoo, my thoughts are with you. What a stressful time. I will pray that optimism is well warranted <3

That's a great scan pic ciz. Your's looks so much more like a little person than my blob did this week. How far along are you? 

I have an appointment next week, at ten weeks, they're going to do a blood draw for genetic testing. I'm actually more nervous about the gender than I am the genetics. Or maybe gender anxiety is just a more pleasant distraction compared to worrying about genetics. Cause only now that I'm writing this, it strikes me I should worry about the genetics too. Afterall, there is a reason they give me those tests for free. But, mostly I'm just glad to find out the gender so soon and trying to keep focused on that. I'm aiming for team pink!

I got to see my little bean this past Wednesday. She was squirming around plenty. It's weird, but sometimes I imagine I can already feel her. But I think it's probably just gas lol

I'm staying home today so I busted out one of my maternity dresses. So comfy!! My work trousers are officially too tight but it still seems too early for maternity clothes. I wonder if people will notice if I start wearing yoga pants to work...?


----------



## MummaMoo

Alea said:


> A lady in a shop earlier thought Maisie's name was actually Moo, and I had to hold back from telling her I also have 'Quack' and a 'Ribbit' at home too. Of course I have not named my child after an animal sound :rolleyes: :laugh2:

My nickname is MooMoo, some people always call me Moo.


----------



## campn

So any bump pictures yet!? I feel like my belly popped over night so I'll have to take a picture and upload it. 

I feel pretty nauseous and so tired today, like I can't keep my eyes open. Really looking forward to the second trimester.


----------



## LoraLoo

Alea that's hilarious! &#128586; lol

I took my first bump pic yesterday, will post now &#128522; pretty sure it's just too many cakes though-ha! X


----------



## LoraLoo

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MummaMoo

Ah, Lora that's such a cute ickle bump!

Mine is still disguised as blubber at the moment :haha:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aw loraloo such a lovely bump!!

Here's my 4 & 9 week comparison. I'm super bloated by the end of the day but these are taken first thing in the morning. I feel more barrel-like that bump at the mo :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## LoraLoo

There's a definite difference Mrs unicorn! &#128522; eek, exciting!


----------



## ssarahh

Ciz - great scan! Congratulations you must be so happy.

Lora and mrs u - lovely pics. You both look amazing.

AFM: Well I got my scan date today too ... 8th march. Feels like forever away and now I can't tell my mum on Mother's Day like I planned. I will be 12 + 6 on scan day.

Oh well at least I have a date now!


----------



## ssarahh

Forgot to say I'm staying team yellow too x


----------



## campn

Super cute bumps ladies! I still need to put mine up but I'm so bloated now!


----------



## amantila

Feeling down today. I know I'm being ridiculous, and all I want is a healthy baby, but I feel so fat. I've always struggled with body image (I used to be a ballet dancer and that has definitely skewed my self-image). None of my clothes fit right anymore. I feel like I am showing no matter what I wear. I tried on five shirts before I finally gave up and just went with a maternity shirt. This is my first pregnancy. Am I getting fat or can I really be showing at 11 weeks if I was relatively thin to begin with? I do not want to gain too much weight with this pregnancy, just the healthy amount for me and baby. I had a pretty flat tummy before and now I feel like I have a thick layer of blubber over my belly :(


----------



## Uni tsi

amantila, what I understand is the thinner you are to begin with the sooner you'll show.


----------



## xanzaba

Amantila-I know how you feel, but would some nice maternity clothes make you feel better? I know for me, I've been trying to get away with the clothes that I have, but end up feeling just fat or having my pants show a plumber crack. Not attractive or professional.

I am going this weekend to get just a couple of maternity things that fit, I'm sure it'll make a difference. Instead of covering up the bump with gobs of clothes and looking like a log, I'm going to try to wear my bump proudly.


----------



## amantila

Thanks uni and xan... I think I'm worrying myself because everything online says you won't show until about 14-16 weeks and I'm definitely already seeing a bump. I do think the clothes are part of the problem. I actually have some maternity clothes, but I've been avoiding wearing them at work because I'm trying to hide the bump still and don't want to wear anything that is obviously maternity. But I'm running out of flowy shirt options and you can clearly see the bump with all of my sweaters. I'm just going to have to tell work soon, I think. 

I just think I'm also in the awkward stage where people will wonder if I'm gaining weight or pregnant (though it all seems to be in my belly so...)


----------



## campn

Aman- I completely get it. I'm actually heavier this time so it's making it even harder since last time I practically barely showed and now bam! But you know what who cares what others think!? You're pregnant! And heck I'll make every minute of it worth it and enjoy it. 

You're making an entire new human and now even that my son is 3.5 and I look at him I can't believe I grew that person in my tummy that I look so down upon. We ar goddesses! If someone asks just be very vague, just say how many months you are and not weeks or just say "due in September" and let them figure it out.


----------



## MummaMoo

Amantilia, this is a horrible stage to be at, whether we're naturally slender or carrying extra weight, because there is no big obvious beautiful bump to wear with pride... and if you're still waiting to tell the world about it.
I was a BIG girl, and through hard work lost just over 3stone in weight, and was the smallest I'd ever been as an adult, so when I fell pregnant with Sophie, to feel my waistline filling out, it was really hard to handle, until the bump appeared. I never got back down to my lightest weight, so this time really do feel like I'm going to end up back where I very first started which is depressing to say the least, but then I also am trying to tell myself pretty much what Campn has said, this body is doing something AMAZING at the moment, go with it, let it all hang out - I'll deal with the weight once baby is here.


----------



## Mummy1506

Mummamoo - I feel your pain I was/am a big girl, I lost 6 stone then fell pregnant pretty much as soon as I hit target bam put it ALL back on with both my pregnancies & haven't been able to lose it! This is our last baby so will just enjoy & sort it out after. 

The only thing that really bothers me is its hard to tell I'm pregnant until the third tri!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Aman - this is my first too and I was shocked to see a difference when everything says you won't see anything until 14 weeks plus. It's clearly rubbish!! Although mine doesn't really look like a bump, more barrel-like!! I was wondering whether it's because it's all extra flab but I don't think I've ever managed to put on weight that quickly before. My size 8 jeans haven't fit me since week 5, I bought a size 10 pair but they are getting tight too so it prob won't be long before I go shopping for some mat jeans! Im thinking/hoping that it won't be too long before it's clearly a bump if I'm showing a bit already. Then I can happily wear close fitting clothes! I don't normally as I'm always conscious of my tummy so I can't wait for that. Don't be down on yourself - I'm pretty sure you look wonderful. What our bodies can do is amazing!


----------



## MummaMoo

Mummy - maybe we can support each other on a getting our body back journey once or babies are here! This will be our last baby too, so I will be on a serious mission once he/she is out! Lots of walking, and hopefully this one will be a sleeper so I can hop on the cross trainer or break out an exercise DVD!
Now the sickness has eased off I'm able to make better meal choices, so am just going to concentrate on limiting the gain.


----------



## MummaMoo

Mrs Unicorn, it's NOT flab on you chick! You're filling up with fluid as well as baby, bet that belly is solid as a rock! When I'm stood up mine feels solid, just when I'm sat down all you can pinch is blubber :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Oh, and ladies, if you're searching for maternity clothes, Vertbaudet have a great offer on at the moment - up to 60% off plus an extra 10%off and they have some LOVELY stuff. Am awaiting an order :)


----------



## Mummy1506

Mummamoo that would be great to have a buddy after to cheer each other on!! 

I'm also trying to limit the gain this time. I piled it on with my first but the second once I gave birth I was the same weight as pre pregnancy but was already very overweight &#128563;.


----------



## MummaMoo

Right, we'll definitely do that then Mummy!

I'm already walking wherever I can, unless it's a distance my 2 year old couldn't handle, and when I'm over this horrible cold, I'm going to grab a few opportunities to get on the gym equipment.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks mummamoo! I just can't wait for a big bump. I have some epic bloat going on this morning. DH has been taking the micky!! Said I'm beautiful but there's more beautiful to look at now! Think that was a good save after the 'secret greggs trips' comment (for non uk ladies that's a pasty shop) :rofl:


----------



## ssarahh

mrs unicorn said:


> Thanks mummamoo! I just can't wait for a big bump. I have some epic bloat going on this morning. DH has been taking the micky!! Said I'm beautiful but there's more beautiful to look at now! Think that was a good save after the 'secret greggs trips' comment (for non uk ladies that's a pasty shop) :rofl:

How cheeky about Gregg's!! Made me laugh though.

I am definitely changing shape too. I put a work top on on Thursday and DH said that you could see I was preg wearing it. I wasn't expecting to start changing shape just yet x


----------



## xanzaba

I'm going to post a bump pick later this morning- at 12 1/2 weeks I am definitely showing. It seems weird to me that I haven't gained any weight with this sizable bump, so I'll just chalk it up to another amazing mystery of pregnancy. 

As for good aspects of pregnancy, DH says I have a glow, and I notice that my hair is silkier than ever- it's usually thick and tends to frizz, especially with the humidity we have here.

I've been trying to be good about exercise, but I've been so busy at work. So I just find excuses to go up and down stairs, and walk to the cafeteria a couple of times a day. On the weekends we take the dog to the beach, so we get some good walking in there. DH is getting on my case, because he knows it is good for me and the baby and that I don't take time for myself. I guess it is a good tip to learn now as it won't get any easier from here on out.

For those of you suffering from MS, I can safely say that it is almost non-existent (at least for me) at 12 weeks. It started dropping at 10 weeks, came back a bit at 11 and now I'm nauseated only if I eat or drink something sweet in the morning and even that is so much less than what I had before.


----------



## hopie2015

Congrats, Ciz on the wonderful scan. Lotsa good news on here. I'm so happy for everyone!

I think supporting one another with getting fit again after baby is a great idea. I've managed to keep a better weight from age 35 on, than i did from late 20s to 35, which is strange! I think it is because I exercise (not anymore!) a lot, and noticed cutting out processed foods really helped. But losing baby weight in 40s..will be a challenge I'm sure.

Still not showing at almost 12 wks. Had pizza again! and tummy swelled. but that normally happens!

Xanza- SO happy your ms has truly eased now. Congrats on 12 weeks! I have such a great feeling for you. I am sorry your dad is going through cancer surgeries..it is so hard..my dad did as well and came out okay. I hope and pray he meets your baby.. I have such a good feeling all will be fine I know what you mean though- we all experienced a miracle with my mom having a successful 12 hour open heart surgery last year Now she is being treated for an infection and my dad fell into a horrible depression since her last surgery a few weeks ago. It has been really rough at home trying to help and feeling so sick. I pray to be lucky enough with another miracle- that my mom can meet my baby and my dad. She didnt wake up for 2 weeks after her big surgery and one of the first things she said to me was, 'when are you going to have a baby already? I want you to have a daughter,,,like you".

Okay, I'm getting all teary eyed now. Would be a true miracle at my age and fact we werent exactly trying after other losses.

Anyone else with insomnia? Im up every a.m. at 2:30! Waiting anxiously for a pizza place to open at 11:00am. All I can eat!

Thanks for reading. Think I needed to vent. Moods are wacko lately. Bring 2nd tri on!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Okay, so here's my bump at 12 1/2 weeks.

Hopie- I'm sorry you've had so much to go through, but it sounds like you have a wonderful role model in your mom. I hope the little beans get here to meet grandpa and grandma bean as soon as is healthy!

And, yes to the post- bean fitness group!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mari35racz36

Ciz- congrats on the scan! Such great news:)

Hopie- I am so glad you found something you can eat again. I had a toasted cinnamon raisin bagel w/ peanut butter this morning and it seems to be staying down. Lol I am so sorry for what you have gone through with your mom. Thinking of your mom and hoping the infections goes away. Hoping your dad is ok too:)

As for loosing the baby weight, that is always the hardest part for me. I would love for us to support each other brought that journey after we had our babies:). This is definitely our last baby!

Aman- right now is such an akward stage, I know how you feel. It's definitely possible to show now especially if your thin. I am going to have to look for maternity clothes soon. A lot of my pants are feeling a bit snug and I hate the way some of my shirts are fitting now.


----------



## campn

Here's my bump at 9+4 weeks. Honestly it's mostly bloat and fat but I feel like my uterus flipped out and up so now I can't even suck it in!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MeganS0326

Loving all the bump pics ladies!!!

Here is a bump pic to represent all the BIG girls!! It's all fluff I've had pre-bean with a tiny little bump hiding in there somewhere. I'd never have posted this pic before but the comments about our bodies doing amazing things inspired me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

Beautiful bump Megan! So happy you posted it! I think we are all self conscious about posting body pictures especially since we are pregnant and the normal thing is for us to grow bellies and get bigger and people are judgemental. 

DH has an aunt who all her life lived in downtown Chicago and never had kids and all her girlfriends never had kids, and she was constantly telling me how big and huge I was with my pregnancy with DS. 

This is probably my last baby so plenty of time to get back in shape once I deliver but for now, it is what it is!


----------



## xanzaba

Shopping was so much fun- I went a little overboard. I love dresses and found enough to get me through the next 6 months (yikes, am I almost 3 months pregnant already?) It felt so good to not try to hide my bump and find clothes that looked good _with the bump_.

All bumps are beautiful, and isn't silly that we all are self-conscious, yet can appreciate each others' bumps?


----------



## MummaMoo

I will post a pic tomorrow - currently in bed trying to stop coughing long enough to actually get to sleep! The cold is getting to me now, getting to the point where my stomach is hurting from the coughing and it feels like my lady bits are going to prolapse!!

Loving the bump pics though, and yes, silly how we are so self conscious even though our bodies are holding precious cargo and keeping them safe!


----------



## campn

Honestly when we are old like in our 70es we won't look back and wish we had flat tummies and not our precious children!


----------



## LoraLoo

Loving all the bump pics ladies, beautiful and so precious, a little life- growing right there x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yey for all the bump pics! Beautiful! I went out and bought some maternity jeans yesterday - oh my god they are so good! I love them! Whilst I'm not big enough really first thing in the morning (sometimes!) by lunchtime my belly bloats up huge so they are amazing. Think I'll wait a bit to get anything else, it's just I was finding my normal jeans so uncomfortable!

Campn you are so right! My stomach has never been that amazing anyway because I can't really be bothered. I'm slim but there's no 6 pack or anything going on. Anyway, like you said we'll have produced a little human being, far more special than abs!

Mummamoo - sorry your cold hasn't shifted yet. Have you tried the old honey lemon ginger drinks?


----------



## Sweety21

Beautiful bumps pics ladies! I missed alot here since I was mia for a while.
No matter what others sawey shouldn't be proud of our bodies we are growing life in there.I didn't get chance to post but, will do for sure. 

How is everyones ms treating you all?

Afm, I am nauseous all day now a days but, nothing serious yet. Can't eat much but, manage some bites every few hours.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mummy, thinking of you for your scan tomorrow. I'm sure the fact that the bleeding has stopped is a really good sign, but that isn't the same as knowing for sure.

I've been team yellow for my other pregnancies and probably will be this time too, but the fact that there are two in there is making me think again. I'd love to at least know if they're the same gender or not, but if not then I suppose I would know what I'm getting, wouldn't I? Plenty of time to decide but I probably will stay team yellow.

I lost a lot of weight after my last pregnancy too, but after my miscarriage last year I put it all on again. I think I've started to pop, but it just makes me look like I've been getting into the donuts a little bit too much. The irony is that in pregnancy my diet is usually excellent -- plenty of fresh fruit and veggies, not much junk. I bought two pairs of maternity leggings last week and they're so comfortable compared with trying to make do with my regular clothes.

I'm jealous of those of you who are about to head into the 2nd Tri. Can't wait to get through these next few weeks.


----------



## Just1more2

Nice bumps ladies! I may post one. Next week sometime. I usually just look pretty bloated.

So glad you all seem to be feeling better! We are all aproching 2nd tri here soon!!!

Now that the weather has been nicer, I am trying to get out a bit more for walks and such. It feels good to have some fresh air! I still havnt gained any weight, which is good. Hopefully i dont gain as much this time as i did with DS!!


----------



## amantila

Thanks for all of the support, ladies. It's true, we are doing amazing things with our bodies...I need to keep that in mind when I look in the mirror and wonder where my waist went. This is my 11 week photo from Friday...a small bump is showing but my whole waistline is just way thicker than it normally is. 
https://s30.postimg.org/6r8cswutd/image.jpg

Mummy...best wishes with your scan tomorrow. Hopefully the bleed was nothing! I have my scan tomorrow too. I almost feel normal this morning (not sick...not bloated) and it's making me a bit nervous. 

Anyone else have a scan tomorrow? I'm anxiously (and very nervously) awaiting mine. Hope everything is still looking good!


----------



## mrsmax

Loving the bump pictures. You all look amazing. I dont haveca bump yet as have been losing weight due to ms. Off to docs tomorrow to fet different meds. Thurd week off work too!


----------



## Mummy1506

Thanks for the good wishes on the scan. I've had another small bleed today it's odd not like when I had my mc last year. It's a little gush of fresh red blood then nothing. As it's not constant I'm hoping it's not too serious.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Good luck for the scans tomorrow ladies.

Mummy- hopefully a scan will help reassure you that all is ok despite the bleeding. I have everything crossed for you. X

Mrsmax- so sorry to hear the ms is still bad. You must be exhausted. Hope the new meds work. X

Aman - I know what you mean. My nausea has eased a lot over the past couple of days. From all day to a few hours after breakfast. It's making me nervous too. I know it's supposed to start going but I'm 9w+4 so I thought that was a bit early to start feeling better?


----------



## hopie2015

Mummy- wishing you all the best of luck with your scan tomorrow. Glad the bleeding was very minimal this wknd. Keep resting up. 

MMax- sorry you still have such bad ms. I think I told you-- I had to resort to Zofran (the one they say is strongest and works best, but I was concerned about birth defects). Still have to take it and started at 5.4 wks!
Definitely can say it has worked this past week. No bump here either due to all the ms. 

Just1- glad you're feeling great. It is 50 here today so I got out for my first 25 minute walk- fresh air does wonders!

Sweety- glad your ms is manageable. I am hopeful mine fades in 2nd tri, as feels a bit better lately. 

Xanza- thank you. I am so lucky to have my mom. I am just so excited to tell this news to her, as she would be so happy (but shocked!), but I feel need to wait at least 15 wks. Amazing you are almost 13wks now, right?!

So looking forward to all of us starting 2nd tri soon. I thought it was 12wks but I read doesn't start until 13 or 14 wks?

Marni- thanks a lot. Your meal sounded good- I think I'm going to attempt a cinnamon raisin bagel w/ cream cheese!

Best of luck to everyone tomorrow w/ appts.


----------



## xanzaba

Mummy, I'm keeping you in my thoughts, and hope everything turns out okay. I had some bleeding in my first pregnancy starting at 5 weeks and the first time I couldn't cope. It happened on a Friday night and I had to wait until Monday for a scan. The doctors didn't seem to be concerned at all which was frustrating and reassuring at the same time. When I saw him bouncing around I nicknamed him little troublemaker, which made me laugh through tears of relief.

I have a 12 week appointment Monday. Not sure what they will do as I have had so many tests in the past month already, and I won't have my results yet.


----------



## Mummy1506

Good luck to everyone else with scans & appointments tomorrow.


----------



## MummaMoo

Lots of luck with scans and appointments today!

Yesterday was spent doing as little as possible, and some of it back in bed napping because of the cold. Yep Mrs Unicorn am drinking honey + lemon, it's about all you can do when preggo! 

Not sure if 2nd tri starts at 13 or 14 weeks Hopie, I want to say 13 weeks, which means I'm there! :happydance:

Amantilia, lovely bump pic!

MrsMax, hope your Ms eases off soon - and everyone else struggling with it too.. :hugs:


----------



## ciz

Here's my 10wks 4day bump. The bloat has calmed down now [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20160222_095643-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20160222_095643-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
Starting to feel my pelvis loosen. Somewhat uncomfortable walking really hoping I don't develop SPD again it was unbelievably painful with my DD. 

Looking forward to your scans ladies. I was believed your in your second tri when your 13 weeks =) 

Me and the other half are thinking of having a 4d scan this time round. Has anyone here had one? We're thinking doing it about the 30 wk mark.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mummy, what you're describing is what I had at 4 and 6 weeks -- a gush of bright red flow that quickly turned to nothing.

In my case the babies were fine and the ultrasound didn't show where the blood had come from. Sending good thoughts that you'll be the same.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Mummy1506

Back from my scan. All seems well they don't know where or why I've had the bleeds but baby was bouncing around happily only measuring 10+4 which is bang on my ovulation date but I had a private scan two weeks ago & they measured my at 9+2 But they didn't see any problem. Have my 12 week scan next Monday So will see what those measurements say. The lady scanning was training & the person overseeing had to keep preSing her hand down to get a good image. (I have a lot of weight around my middle!!)


----------



## MummaMoo

So pleased scan shows a bouncy baby in there Mummy!

Lovely bump Ciz!


----------



## xanzaba

So happy, mummy! When they are as small as they are at that point, measurements can vary from one tech to the next, and there can be growth spurts. I had an ultrasound every 10 days with my first pregnancy and at some point I was changing my due date every 10 days.


----------



## Mummy1506

xanzaba said:


> So happy, mummy! When they are as small as they are at that point, measurements can vary from one tech to the next, and there can be growth spurts. I had an ultrasound every 10 days with my first pregnancy and at some point I was changing my due date every 10 days.

Thanks that's a bit reassuring! I know even a mm can be so important at this stage. I should concentrate on the fact baby was happy & saw a heartbeat again.


----------



## ciz

Glad everything is ok mummy. Xxx


----------



## mrs unicorn

So glad all is well Mummy! It must be a relief.

Lovely bump ciz!

AFM I'm feeling much better today, hardly any nausea - I've actually eaten a salad for lunch - and a bit more energy. Thing is I'm now worrying about feeling better :dohh: I'm absolutely petrified of going for my scan and getting bad news - I don't even have a date for it yet. I don't know whats wrong with me, since being pregnant I've turned into such a worrier and the worry isn't even based on anything, just a 'what if'. Not like me at all.


----------



## xanzaba

Mrs. Unicorn- according to a friend of mine, this worrying is just the beginning of being a mother! My symptoms dropped right before 10 weeks too, and I was nervous. But I guess the placenta starts taking over from 8 weeks and is mostly functional by week 12/13, so there is a drop in the HCG that we produce (baby makes his/her own). Now I get a bit queasy in the morning, especially if I don't eat something with protein, but it's much less. Going on 13 weeks!


----------



## mari35racz36

Lovely bump pic ladies!!! I will try to post one soon:) Good luck to everyone with their appt today. 

Mummy - glad all is well with the baby:) So happy for you!!

unicorn - I had a day or so around 10 weeks where the nausea was completely gone. It worried me too. But it all came back full force the next day! lol It is so normal for us to worry all the time. the closer we get to 12 weeks alot of women start to slowly feel better. 

I also have a prenatal appt at 2pm today. They will use the doppler to find the heartbeat today. Yesterday was such a bad day, I felt extremely sick. I took a 2hr nap just so the sick feeling would go away for a bit. Today seems a bit better.


----------



## mrs unicorn

thanks ladies :hugs: that does reassure me, think I'm just having one of those freak out days! It's our first wedding anniversary this weekend so we have some lovely things planned, just need to think about that. I was looking at our wedding photos and bawled all the way through them! Out of happiness of course!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mummy, so glad that the little one is doing well. Hope that's the end of the bleeding!

mari, glad today is better. I seem to swing from days when I feel almost human to days when I just want to climb back into bed and try again next morning.

Mrs Unicorn, happy anniversary for this weekend. I hope you continue to feel better so you can enjoy all those lovely things you have planned.

Me, I got my flu jab this morning. A bit late in the season, but doctor wasn't taking no for an answer.


----------



## mari35racz36

Any of you ladies starting think you may be feeling the baby move?? I have been getting little flutters this past week. With my first baby I didn't feel anything until about 17 weeks. With my 2nd baby I felt movement around 14weeks. And with my 3rd I felt movement around 11 weeks. They say with each pregnancy you usually feel the baby move earlier.

InVivo- My doc wants me to get the flu shot too. The flu has hit late in the season here because we have had such a mild winter. Usually the flu peaks Dec/Jan, but it is going around crazy here now.


----------



## MummaMoo

mari, I've had moments when I've thought "did I just Ferrell what I think I felt?" but couldn't be sure. With Sophie, I first felt something at around 14/15 weeks, it felt like tiny vibrations.. then I didn't feel anything for ages afterwards.


----------



## xanzaba

I feel something at times. It's like someone flicking me from the inside. Like a tiny muscle twitch.


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

The last couple of nights when I've been laid in bed I've been sure I've felt movement but then thought no it must be too soon! I felt movement at 20 weeks with DS1 and 15 weeks with DS2. Got my 12 week scan first thing tomorrow, feels like it's been coming forever! X


----------



## ssarahh

So have any of you ladies got names picked? 

Me and DH keep chatting about names but can only agree on boys names x


----------



## MummaMoo

Names? We've not agreed and settled on anything yet. We find it really hard to find a boys name that we both like. I like Daniel, MrMoo doesn't. For girls, we have a few front runners, Ella, Bethan, Emily, Olivia, Emma, Anna... and lately I'm really liking Lucy too. MrMoos family are Welsh/Italian and I'd like the name to show that, which is why I like Bethan. I suggested Megan but that's a no. His gran was called Nella, but that's a no too. Although, really, I should get to name this baby, as he came up with Sophie Elizabeth.


----------



## campn

I've been feeling tiny movements on and off since 8 weeks but I've no idea if that's the baby or just uterus spasms! I've to lie very still on my back to feel them. 

We've first names picked, but to be frank I've had them picked for a very long time especially the girl name since I've always wanted a daughter! Middle names are where we get lost.


----------



## xanzaba

I know last pregnancy I knew it was a girl, but I didn't remember that the first pregnancy I had predicted boy. DH just reminded me and said that since I'm convinced this is a boy, we shouldn't bother picking out girl names.

We've had a boy's name picked out for a while- Liam. DH was born in the north of France, where there is Celtic ancestry, 1/4 of my family is Irish, and we both really love Irish names. I didn't realize until after we picked it that it has the same roots as my father's name- William. It sounds weird, but I'd be disappointed if it's not a boy, because I want to name the baby Liam and buy a soft blue teddy bear. But not in a "wouldn't it be nice" kind of way, in a "this needs to happen" sort of way. And that's not typical of me in general.


----------



## mari35racz36

mummamoo - with my last pregnancy I felt some movement early on too and then nothing for a while. I ask myself the same question, is that the baby I just felt?! lol


AFM - My prenatal appt went well. Doctor decided not to listen for HB today as under 12 weeks can be a hit or a miss. My due date has changed.....I am now due Sept 7. Just1more, could you update that on the front page? My original due date was Sept 6th, so one day more is ok. lol
No names picked out yet. We have talked about it once or twice but hubby and I cannot agree. lol


----------



## hopie2015

Mari- great you feel better today and had a good appt! My due date got moved to Sept. 7th as well. 

MMax- I hope dr. was able to help you with a new med for the ms today?

Exciting some of you are feeling movement! Nothing here noticed and no bump. Though i just ate 4 slices of pizza! So think the belly is just from food. Trying to stay positive for 12 wk scan later in week, but mostly find myself preparing for the worst.

Have a girl name picked -- Alexandra or Alexa. No boy name, but I really think it's a girl. :)


----------



## amantila

My appointment today went well...no pictures today since they just listened for heartbeat with Doppler. They weren't sure if they would be able to hear it, but baby cooperated and the doctor found it right away! Heart rate was 160. Had to get blood drawn for zika testing too since I was in the Dominican Republic in 3rd week of pregnancy and cdc changed the guidelines so anyone who has traveled to one of the countries on the list has to be tested whether or not they have any symptoms. The doctor said it will probably take awhile to get those results back (up to two weeks), so hopefully everything looks good! I have the genetic testing on March 2nd, so I'll get to see baby then! 

Has anyone done the genetic testing before? What should I expect? 

As for names, we are set on middle names. If it is a boy, it will be a family name from his side: Allen and if it is a girl, we will use a family name from my side: Marie. First names we are less sure about. We think boy will be Lincoln Allen and girl with be Avery or Emery Marie possibly. We are still thinking about the girls names!


----------



## MummaMoo

I'm wondering if your genetic testing is the same as the NT testing Amantilia? With things being quite different between UK and USA I'm not sure, so can't really give an answer. How fab that you got to hear baby though!! Omg I can't wait for that!

Love the nam Avery - I only know one person with that name. 

I have a friend called Verity, and I love that name too also other names I like that MrMoo wouldn't like:- Elodie, Martha, Matilda (Tilly for short) Elsie...


----------



## mrs unicorn

That was the first thing DH did when I showed him the 2 lines - started making a list of names!! We have a short list for both, we struggle more with boys names. The top two so far are Isla and Zack. Although the I think DH prefers Isabelle (Izzy) for a girl. They may change though. And middle names we haven't really thought of. DH suggested we could use our second favourite name!

It's funny you are talking about movements. As this is my first and I'm 10 weeks (ish) it surely can't be bambino moving but I woke in the night really needing to pee as usual but as I slowly woke I was lay in my back and felt like wave/ripple thing 3 times. I thought to myself I must remember that feeling and when I do know it's the bambino I can compare! It could be just gas as they say but it did feel weird, but then there's a lot of weird stuff going on down there!!


----------



## xanzaba

Wow. I just woke up from a sex dream like no other I've ever had! In it I picked up a stranger and had sex in a dressing room. Woke up feeling guilty and came out to the sofa, as I felt too guilty to stay in bed next to DH.


----------



## mrs unicorn

:rofl: oh xan bless you!! I used to have reoccurring dreams about my DH cheating on me. I used to wake up in a right mood with him!!


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Had my 12 week scan today, everything went great. Except they're saying my EDD is 31st August which I know is wrong because we could only DTD one time in the month we conceived! I'm going to stay in September if that's ok :flower:
 



Attached Files:







_20160223_105013.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xanzaba

Leo- Great scan! Also, I'm with you- not giving up Snuggler status for a couple of mm :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- are you going to find out about the gender with the genetic screening? We will, but I'm not going to tell anyone, except maybe the snugglers. Keep a little secret for only DH and I.


----------



## Just1more2

Great scan Leo!! and of course you can stay!! we would miss you!

Aman - glad your appointment went well!

Mari - I will update your DD, congrats on a good appointment!

Mumma - Elodie is my top name for a girl. I love that it has much potential for cute nicknames!! If I have a girl (which OH and I both think it is and he is rarely wrong oddly) she will be Elodie Helen Shirley if it is up to me. I named DS so I worry that OH will want to name this one.

I very much struggle to think of ANY boys names which is strange since last time that is all I could think of. I was convinced from conception that I was having a boy and I was right! This time I def feel girl. I never wanted a girl, but the idea is really growing on me. We will see in a month or so hopefully!!

As for movements, nothing on this front yet, but I can definitely feel my fundal height right above my pubic bone!:happydance:


----------



## mrs unicorn

leo - lovely scan pic!


----------



## mari35racz36

Leo - wonderful scan pic!!

Aman - glad your appt went well:) I am doing the genetic testing as well. I have my ultrasound and blood work booked for next week. I am in Canada, so not sure how it it works where you are. They do and ultrasound to get a tiny measurement from the baby. Then blood work is done at the exact same time. Then another round of blood work at 18 weeks. 

Hopie - my sister's name is Alexandra:) Beautiful name! I love Alexa too.

AFM - A much better day for me today. Not feeling too sick.:happydance: I love the name Isabella. AS for boys names there is nothing that has come to mind yet. We will find out the gender at 20 weeks, so that will make it a bit easier to agree on a name:)


----------



## hopie2015

Wonderful news and scan Leo! I'm so happy all who now have August due dates are staying on the SS board. :)

xanza- going to stay team yellow. :) I love surprises. Just have a feeling it's a girl but I could be totally wrong. 
Going to start the blood genetic tests this week after my 12wk scan. I could have had the blood test done at 10 wks but things were so bad with my hg and my parent's health, I asked if they can just do it with the scan, if we see baby is okay.

Mari- so glad you're having a much better day! Thanks.. It is my middle name and I have always loved it. 
I like Isabella too. I used to babysit one and they called her Bella. I asked OH about Bella as a name (beautiful), and he goes, 'but what if she is really ugly?" LOL

Hope everyone is feeling good today. I managed to do an exercise show and eat tons of ice cream, but of course feel sick now!


----------



## campn

Beautiful scan pic! Glad you're staying! With DS my due date was August 28, then August 31st and DS was born September first! These babies get to choose for sure! 

I just used the Doppler for the first time! I was so nervous cause the first 40 minutes I couldn't find anything. Maybe oneday they'll develop machines that give you a tiny ultrasound too!


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, fell off a curb this morning and ended up breaking my fall with my arm, which is now broken. Also messed up my foot on the same side, and scraped my other knee. I guess I must have been protecting baby (perfectly fine) to mess up so many body parts! So worth it even if I am suffering now.


----------



## MeganS0326

Holy moly, xanzaba, that sounds like a terrible fall. Hope you mend quickly and glad the baby is ok!!!


----------



## amantila

Awwww xan...sorry about the fall and injuries! Glad the baby is doing well though <3


----------



## campn

Xan- Aww Hun I'm so sorry! You gotta be careful, I remember it got so much worse in the third trimester with DS! I wobbled around like a drunk penguin. Get better! Take calcium.


----------



## MummaMoo

Oh no Xan! So sorry to hear about the fall! Bad that it happened at all, but better that it's so early on - baby is well protected and nestled in there and you haven't got a big baby bump to carry everywhere with a weak foot (sorry, I'm terrible for thinkng about the positives when bad things happen!)
Heal quickly my lovely, feel better soon!


----------



## babywebb

Mine is due September 14th :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Welcome babywebb!


----------



## ssarahh

Xan sorry to hear about the fall. It's so easy to do but as the other ladies have said at least it's now rather than in 3rd tri. Get better soon lovely x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh xan sorry to hear that. Sounds like a bad fall, you poor thing. Hope you are on the mend very soon. X


----------



## hopie2015

Xan- I am very sorry to hear about your fall. As you said, you were protecting baby! Are you able to have time off from work to rest? 
Take in plenty of calcium and protein- I swear they helped me heal a fracture very quickly. Praying for a speedy recovery for you~:flower:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Xan, you poor thing! You really must have been protecting the baby to beat yourself up so badly. Feel better soon.

Leo, gorgeous scan pic! You can really see the baby as a person now.

Babywebb, welcome!

Names-wise, I like Caspar for a boy and Cordelia for a girl. I think they go together well too, so if these babies are b/g then that's what I'll go with. I need another boy and another girl name, though, just in case.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I've had some spotting again today. Called the mw and I've got a scan at 3.30pm today. Absolutely terrified :cry: I can't get hold of DH either. Really don't want to hear bad news on my own. Wish me luck.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, unicorn :hugs: hoping for the best!

Thankss ladies for the nice posts. Feeling a little better today, and glad to hear silver linings so I don't feel too sorry for myself. DH is awesome, can't imagine this w/o him.


----------



## ssarahh

Thinking of you Mrs U x


----------



## Just1more2

Thinkingof you xan and unicorn! Hoping for a swift recovery for xan and a good scan for you unicorn. Hopefully it is nothing and you see a bouncing baby happy in there.:hugs:

Welcome and congrats babywebb!! :baby:


----------



## campn

Unicorn- I hope it's nothing hun, hopefully it's just one of those weird random things that happen in pregnancy. I've had a bleed with my son too around 10 weeks and we saw him kicking and jumping around hours later.


----------



## mari35racz36

unicorn - I really hope the spotting is nothing. thinking of you.

xan - oh my gosh, how awful. I've had a few falls in previous pregnancies and it so scary. I agree with what other have said to extra calcium. It can really help a fractured bone. I broke my ankle years ago and it healed nicely. Take care hun:)

welcome babywebb!!

AFM - I didn't sleep very well. I got up to pee alot! We've got a winter storm happening today and its a mess outside. One of those days where you just want to curl up on the couch and so nothing:)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thinking of you, Mrs. U. Bleeding is scary, but hoping it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## MummaMoo

Hope everything is OK MrsUnicorn! :hugs:


----------



## hopie2015

MrsUnicorn- sorry you have this scare. So many times the bleeding turns out to be nothing serious at all. We're all wishing you the best this afternoon. Hope you get a hold of DH soon.

Xan- I hope the pain isn't too much today? You sound like you're doing well. Keep resting up. 

Mari- I hear you with lack of sleep and this weather! On bright side of all this sickness..we couldn't have been down and out with it during better months of the year -- not like I would have been doing too much with all this bad weather anyway!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Hopie. My foot and knee are better, and my arm is slightly better. I'm working from home today, probably tomorrow. I might cancel class Friday, depending what the orthopedist says and how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## Mummy1506

Sorry to hear about your fall xan! Hope for quick recovery.

Mrsunicorn hope the scan has gone well! I know how scary it is but fingers crossed
All ok x


----------



## jazzandru

Hi may I join in please? I'm due 11th Sept. Baby number 2. I have a 26 month old daughter and am convinced for absolutely no sensible reason that this one will be a boy! Congratulations to all.xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

jazzandru said:


> Hi may I join in please? I'm due 11th Sept. Baby number 2. I have a 26 month old daughter and am convinced for absolutely no sensible reason that this one will be a boy! Congratulations to all.xxx

Welcome!! We are due the same day! This is #2 for me as well. DS is 23 months old. I'm hoping for a girl but we are staying team yellow!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Guys it's not good news I'm afraid. Scan showed a sack at 8 weeks but nothing inside. We're devastated to say the least. Have to go back in a week for another scan just to make sure, that is if I don't miscarry naturally. I doesn't feel real. Thank you for all your messages. Good luck all and keep positive. Xxx


----------



## xanzaba

Oh no, MrsUnicorn :hugs: Take care of yourself during this time.


----------



## amantila

ms. unicorn...I'm so sorry. Take extra care of yourself and we are always here to listen. <3


----------



## ssarahh

Oh mrs u I am so sorry. I have been thinking of you all day xx


----------



## amantila

I though my ms was mostly gone, but it came back worse than ever last night. I emptied the entire contents of my stomach before bed. Threw up 7 times :[ 

I seem to only be getting really sick at night now though instead of all day, so I will try eating something more bland for dinner tonight. I'm thinking a bagel or some cereal. Last night I probably overdid it...fish, mac and cheese, and peas. Won't be eating those things for awhile!


----------



## hopie2015

MsUnicorn- I am so very, very sorry. I know what you mean by it not feeling real- I felt that way last year after my mmc. Sending healing thoughts and prayers out to you. Please take extra good care on your healing journey. I went through mc twice. If you ever need to talk, pm me. So sorry again.


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh no! I was so hoping I'd be the last snuggler to go through that pain. Please please reach out to me for support if you need it (I know I do). You're not alone. You can PM me all you need. I'm so very sorry mrsunicorn :hugs:. My heart is breaking for you and your OH.


----------



## mari35racz36

mrsunicorn- I am so sorry:hugs: We are here for you. I've had an MC at 10 weeks. Stay strong and take care of yourself. thinking of you.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mrs U, so sorry to hear that. Hang in there and take your time to come to terms with what's happening.

Thinking of you. x


----------



## campn

Unicorn- I'm absolutely sorry for you, you were due a day after me so I've followed you closely and I'm so heartbroken for you. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MummaMoo

Oh Mrs Unicorn I'm so, so sorry. Absolutely gutted for you.


----------



## Mummy1506

Mrs unicorn so sorry to hear the news. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## MeganS0326

So sorry you are having to go through this, MrsUnicorn. You are in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## Lallie81

So very sad to read your news Mrs unicorn. I'm so so sorry you are going through this and hope you are able to have all the time and support you need x


----------



## Uni tsi

MrsU :cry: so sorry to hear that you're having that experience


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks ladies, you are all so wonderful. It's still very raw but DH is amazing and we'll get through this together. My mum and sil (who is my best mate) are travelling over today, in fact I think my mum will be setting up camp here for the forseeable!! Bless her! She had a mc between me and my bro so she is a huge comfort in many ways. Leson & hopie I may well send you a message or two in a couple of days, thank you. And girls please please don't let this drag you down. I know some are a bit further ahead and are feeling a bit more confident but for those who aren't please don't let this freak you out. Sending lots of luck to you all xxx


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, unicorn. Many of us have been through a mc, and our hearts go out to you. There are rainbows out there, and you will catch yours. I'm so glad you'll have your mom to help you get through tho hard time, and you can reach out to us at any time :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

I received my test results and all is good. And I was right- there's a little boy in there! Now I have time to search for that perfect blue teddy bear.


----------



## Sweety21

So sorry to hear that Mrsunicorn, I have been through same last pregnancy and I understand your feelings. Glad you have support from your family.
You will have your rainbow soon.


----------



## Sweety21

xanzaba, congratulations! for a boy! How did you find out Btw? early dna testing?


----------



## xanzaba

Sweety, thanks. Yes, I found out from the Materniti21 test.


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh Mrs unicorn, I'm so sorry lovely. Thinking of you xx


----------



## mari35racz36

Mrsunicorn- hugs to you. You've got such strength and so happy you have support around you. Will be thinking of you and please don't be a stranger to us:) I know you will get your rainbow soon:)

Xan - how wonderful, it's a boy:) congratulations!!! I can't wait to find out:)


----------



## MummaMoo

Yay Xan, a little boy! Is this our first confirmed gender?

Here, it's a day off for myself and MrMoo, I took Sophie shopping whilst MrMoo started spring cleaning upstairs, looks fab now, and we both managed to get a lot done with Sophie running around. Could soon tell when I'd done too much and needed refuelling though!
Think I've felt baby somersaulting too, in the night - my belly went all flip-floppy like when you're on a boat in choppy waters.


----------



## Hope16

MrsU I am devastated for you. I can completely relate because I went through the very same thing the first time I got pregnant. It's never easy. I have my 11 week appointment today at 3:00 and I'm so scared/nervous/petrified that the same will happen to me. I pray you recover quickly and find the courage to start over very soon.


----------



## LoraLoo

Xan- lovely news, congratulations! 

Anyone having trouble sleeping? I'm absokuteky shattered, but come night time in just tossing and turning all night.


----------



## xanzaba

Loraloo- I usually pass out, but then wake up 4-5 hours later (usually to pee!) and have trouble getting back to sleep.


----------



## mari35racz36

LaraLoo- I am having lots of trouble sleeping the past few nights. Finding it hard to fall asleep. I feel restless alot. I get up to pee at least 2x a night, then its hard to fall back asleep. I am so exhausted!! Feeling sick all the time makes it worse too.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Xan, congratulations on your little boy! What fantastic news.


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats on your little boy xan!!! Such great news to wake up to. Over here smiling ear to ear for you.

MrsU so glad you and your mom are close and that she will be there for you. That sounds just perfect :hugs:


----------



## mari35racz36

I just got the call today for my first OB appt. I am happy with the OB I was referred too, he seems to have very good ratings. I will see him April 22. I think I'll be about 20 weeks then. He has me booked for an ultrasound at 730am and then to see him at 830. Going to be an early day! Lol I been waiting to hear about this appt for a while and I'm so glad it is sorted out:)


----------



## amantila

Xan...congrats on baby boy! How exciting! I'm convinced that I have a baby girl, so I'm curious to see if my gut is right about gender too! I'll be thrilled wither way, of course!

mari...that's such a long time to wait for an ultrasound! Hope the time passes quickly for you between now and April!

For everyone...does anyone know if MS gets worse before it gets better? I thought mine was pretty much gone and then the other night I threw up seven times. Since then, I have thrown up every morning and night. I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow and just wondering why my MS has suddenly gotten so much worse. When I had it before, it was really mild and I think I threw up 3 times total between 5 and 10 weeks. I was just nauseous all day. I hate all of this throwing up now! Ugh.

Oh... and today's my birthday! Waiting until the weekend to celebrate with my husband because neither of us are feeling great (he's sick...I'm morning sick haha).


----------



## xanzaba

Happy birthday, Amantila!

Macri, that does sound long for a first ultrasound. Is that normal in Canada?


----------



## campn

Lora- I wake up every single night around 4 am and stay up for 30-60 minutes. It's so awful cause then I have to get up at 7 with interrupted sleep it's awful. I'm trying to get all the sleep I can now, cause once the third trimester hits it'll be a thing of the past. 

Aman- My nausea got better but it never went away, some days it'll hit out of nowhere then disappear again. 

Anyone else has a Doppler? I got one and I've listened to the heart beat twice now!


----------



## MummaMoo

Campn, I SO want a Doppler, but MrMoo would probably just not see the point as we'll hear the baby at every Midwife appointment anyway.. but I may just see if any come up for sale on my local kidstuff selling site.

As for MS, on the whole, it's gone - but today I've had several moments when nausea has made a comeback, but I think it's because I've been on the go all day. Usually once I've eaten it's better.

I don't wake up to pee, it takes a lot to wake me up lol, but when I do wake up in the morning, I'm SO full it actually hurts.


----------



## mari35racz36

Aman- happy birthday!! I had a dating ultrasound last week and I have a genetic testing ultrasound next week. The one in April will be my 3rd ultrasound. Lol I was just surprised the OB booked me in for an ultrasound right before my first appt with him. I have shared care between my family doc and OB. My family doc has been doing all my prenatal appt so far. She will continue to until I'm 28-30 weeks. Then see the OB from them on. There is one appt with the OB which is done around 20 weeks. I'm just happy to finally know who my OB is:)


----------



## LoraLoo

The extra loo trips definitely doesn't help matters! 

IM using the doppler- ive been able to find baby since 7+1 which is the earliest for me (possibly womb higher as started with two) x


----------



## campn

Mum- With my first pregnancy, DH was like oh no we aren't buying one, and I didn't fight him on it, but since this is probably my last baby I just wanna make the most of it. Also I found a cheap Doppler for $39 on eBay and that wasn't horribly expensive!

Lora- 7 weeks!? Lucky lucky! I'm so glad you were able to hear it so early! It really gives a peace of mind.


----------



## amantila

I thought about getting a doppler, but I think it would stress me out too much and I'd get obsessive! 

I know I'd worry if I had a hard time finding anything, and it would probably just be because I didn't know how to work it properly.


----------



## MummaMoo

If I get one, if probably have to change the batteries every day! Still very tempted though!

Oh forgot to post earlier - happy birthday Amantilia!


----------



## campn

amantila said:


> I thought about getting a doppler, but I think it would stress me out too much and I'd get obsessive!
> 
> I know I'd worry if I had a hard time finding anything, and it would probably just be because I didn't know how to work it properly.


It took me 40 minutes to find it the first time cause there's lots of different noises down there! But after that I knew how it sounds like and where the baby was so now I find it much easier but I completely agree it can stress you out!


----------



## mari35racz36

I've thought about getting a Doppler, but I'm worried I become obsessed! Lol I may end up getting one in my 2nd tri.


----------



## hopie2015

MsUnicorn- good to hear from you and so glad you have excellent support. That makes a world of difference. So many of us have experienced a loss, and know we are here for you if you ever want to talk. Sending healing thoughts your way.

Xanza- so glad the pain is not too bad. I really hope you take tomorrow off from work too to rest up. 

Amant- Yes, I think it is normal for the ms to act up badly again after easing a bit. I know what you mean by the vomiting. Ugh. I had to up my Zofran again. Hate that I have to take it still!
Happy Birthday!!

Mari- so great you have an excellent OB.

Sleeping is tough for me too. Only get 3 hours at a time. Nothing but stress past 20 hours. Had to admit my dad to the hospital. I'm handling giving my mom all the IV meds now and seriously feel so sick it is a struggle to do. 
Not feeling very positive about my 12wk nt scan tomorrow. Just feel rather numb. I guess I have prepared myself for the worst. Though I can't imagine anything else terrible happening right now. I know it can though, and guess I'm prepared.

I'm sorry to be a downer. I know life has lots of downs..and ups too. Here's hoping some ups come up soon!!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, hopie. I'm so sorry you have so much stress. I hope your dad is okay. Sending you warm thoughts and good wishes and I'll be thinking about you at your scan tomorrow.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie- I am so sorry your going through all that right now. I really hope you dad is ok. I worry before each of my scans as well. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow:) Good luck!


----------



## MummaMoo

Hopie, wishing you lots of luck for your scan today, and Hope your dad is OK. Times like this we need to live closer so we can help out however we can!


----------



## hopie2015

Oh, thank you all so sooo much! You all are just wonderful. I wish we could be 'real life' friends too and meet up! I can talk to you all more easily than some of my so-called 'real friends' lately!

Xan- CONGRATS on your boy!!!!!!!! So exciting!!

Thanks again. I'm up again all night. Can't wait 'til this day is over!

x


----------



## ssarahh

Good luck Hopie. Xx


----------



## amantila

Hopie...I'm sorry to hear about your dad. I'm sorry about all of the stress and worries you've been dealing with...you are a strong woman! I'll be thinking about you today and your appointment! Hope that everything goes well! <3


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie- I was up a lot last night too again. I am feeling tired today. I've just made myself a coffee for the first time in ages and I can actually drink it! Who knows if the same will happen tomorrow. Lol Good luck today!!!


----------



## Hope16

Had my 11 week scan yesterday and all is well. Sigh of relief! Baby was dancing and jumping around it there the whole time. I can't believe it. Definitely makes this pregnancy feel more real after seeing the baby so lively!
 



Attached Files:







baby11weeks.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MeganS0326

Hopie - So sorry to hear about your dad. I hope your scan today is great and that you are in for nothing but good news from here on!

Hope - Beautiful scan pic! So glad all went well!

AFM, I got my results back from my cell free DNA test and baby is all good!! I'm so happy! I think I'm finally starting to fell that this pregnancy is for real. We talked about baby names all night! They nurse that called to give me the results and asked if I wanted to know the gender, it was SOOOOO hard to tell her no, I almost caved. But I'm determined to be team yellow as this is going to be our last.

I hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## mari35racz36

Hope16- So glad your scan went well. What a lovely pic:)

Megan - great news for you tests results. I would have totally caved if I could have found out the gender now!! Good for you! :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Hope16 - lovely scan!

Megan, great to hear test results came back A-OK!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope, that's a gorgeous picture. So good to hear that the baby was active and healthy.

Megan, I plan to stay team yellow too, but what a temptation! It's great to know at this stage that all is well.


----------



## xanzaba

So glad to hear good news, congrats Meghan and Hope. Hopie, I'm crossing my fingers this is a good news day all around.

Random question, inVivo, but do you know if the twins are identical or fraternal.

I just came back from the orthopedist and I'm glad I only have to back one more time. One of the first things he said was "bet the baby loved you falling". He also told me I can drive with the sling on. The he proceeded to tell me to take advil and get more x-rays before coming back, so I had to tell him I am pregnant even though I wrote it down 3 times.


----------



## hopie2015

Megan- such wonderful news on your tests. Congratulations!!!

Hope- such an amazing scan photo. Congrats on your great appt!

Xan- that doctor..ugh! Good thing you know not to take the Advil! I have a good feeling your arm is going to heal very quickly. (they do so more than say an ankle fracture). Physical therapy could be good later on too.

Welll, third time is the charm today! I am happy but shocked to say --We saw a wiggling baby on the 12 wk scan. I think OH and I are still in shock. Have a photo where the baby is waving! NT measurement dr. said was great at only 1.4. 
Got blood taken for genetic tests and results won't be back for 2 wks.
Bad news is dr. said my placenta is too low. She said usually it rises as the uterus grows, so hopeful for that.

Want to thank everyone for all the support, encouragement and well wishes -- and for my dad, too. It has been quite a couple months and feel so blessed to have this good news today. I know I have a ways to go still but for now just focusing on being happy baby is okay and relaxing a little bit. Thanks again!


----------



## ssarahh

Brill news Hopie2015. Made up for you x


----------



## xanzaba

Awesome, hopie. Have been stalking the thread all afternoon :)


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - I am so happy for you! Yay! Congrats a wonderful scan:) I was stalking the thread all afternoon too!


----------



## lesondemavie

Such great news hopie! I knew life wouldn't throw you another curveball right now. I'm sorry to read about your dad. I hope everything turns out ok. Your parents are so very lucky to have you :hugs:


----------



## amantila

Yay hopie! Glad to hear you got good news at your scan!


----------



## Desiree1694

thankfully morning sickness is starting to let.up some still getting sick daily but not.as bad as it had been had an appt on Thursday and and heart rate was 179. I have an appt for an ultrasound to see the gender on the 11th of april.


----------



## MummaMoo

Fantastic news Hopie!! Lovely to hear that you have a wriggler in there, and the NT measurement sounds great! I knew I'd wake up to good news from you this morning! So do you feel you can safely give your parents your news now? 
Fingers crossed the low lying placenta moves itself up, if not, well, it'll still be OK :) This happened with a friend with her last baby.

Urgh - 5.15 on a day off from work and I've got Sophie awake and shouting "I want to be a monkey!"..


----------



## Linzalora

I've been quiet on this thread for a long while, but I'm pretty excited about my scan today, so I wanted to share my little picture with y'all. 10w4d. Saw and heard the heartbeat and measuring almost perfect. Went ahead and shared the news with everyone (even FB!), and I'm feeling great! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







blurred 10w4d Scan.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sailorsgirl

Glad everyone is doing well. I've been a bit quiet on here recently, but I had my nuchal scan yesterday and all is well, I have a wriggly baby, who was measuring a couple of days bigger, which is a relief as baby was a week behind at 7 weeks. So my new due date is 5th September. My 20 week scan is all booked in too. Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160226_43678.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LoraLoo

Loving all the scan pics this morning, congratulations ladies!
Mine still feels forever away!


----------



## dreamer1316

Hello ladies
Been away for a while but thought i would check in!

Mrs unicorn so sorry hun x lots of love to you u r very brave x

Lovely scan pics everyone! Love to see those.

Afm - ms is a tad better this week but hormones have been all over the place! Crying and being crabby with hubby all week. Hope that doesn't last much longer. 10 weeks today, gt appointment through for nuchal scan -
Not till 14 weeks!! God I can't wait that long x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hopie, congrats again on the great scan. It's so good to know that all's well.

Linzalora, congrats on the perfect scan and on deciding the time's right to share. That's a real milestone!!

Sailorsgirl, glad the little one caught up and moved ahead. You can breathe a sigh of relief now.

Xan, the babies each have their own sac and placenta, which means that they're most likely to be fraternal. There's an outside chance that they're identicals that split very early, but it's less likely.

Lora, when's your next scan? You must feel as though you're in limbo after what your booking midwife said.


----------



## LoraLoo

InVivoVeritas said:


> Hopie, congrats again on the great scan. It's so good to know that all's well.
> 
> Linzalora, congrats on the perfect scan and on deciding the time's right to share. That's a real milestone!!
> 
> Sailorsgirl, glad the little one caught up and moved ahead. You can breathe a sigh of relief now.
> 
> Xan, the babies each have their own sac and placenta, which means that they're most likely to be fraternal. There's an outside chance that they're identicals that split very early, but it's less likely.
> 
> Lora, when's your next scan? You must feel as though you're in limbo after what your booking midwife said.

Not til 17th March, I'll be almost 14 weeks! &#128547; 
I'm pretty sure we only have one little bean left, I can only find one heartbeat too, I just need the scan so that I can be 100% sure x


----------



## ciz

Lovely scans ladies. 
MrsU I'm so sorry to hear about your news hun. Sending you huge hugs. 

Well I caved and bought a doppler and I found squiggles heartbeat =) took a while but got there. Absolutely snug as a bug right bang in the middle but quite low.


----------



## MummaMoo

I'm bidding on one at the moment Ciz!!


----------



## mari35racz36

I started to look on Amazon for dopplers yesterday! Lol I am going to look on eBay as well.


----------



## ciz

I bought mine off amazon £30 with the gel it was reduced from £50.


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you all so very, very much! I still can't believe it!

Sailor, Lin, and dreamer- so good to see you all back and congrats on your wonderful news, too!

Leson- so good to hear from you. Thanks so much. Hopefully the good appointments continue..all I can do is hope and pray. I hope you are doing well and we all can't wait to hear your rainbow baby news someday soon.

Nope..not going to find out the gender with the genetic test. Ultrasound lady asked us the other day, 'want to know the gender'? and we both shouted -- no! I can't remember if OH and I even talked about finding out yet this pregnancy, but last we didn't. So then OH says, "well, that means its a boy". I guess theory that if they see something that early, it is a boy. I got really ticked at him for saying that. ha! But from what I know, it isn't until 20 weeks or 16 weeks they can really say what the sex is?

Xanza- thank you so much! How is your arm feeling today?

I want a doppler too but afraid I will check every day and they say not to. Waiting 'til 16 wks is hard. I wish we all lived near each other and could just share the doppler when needed. ha!

60 degrees here today and woke up not nauseous-- miracle!! Enjoy your Sundays, everyone!


----------



## xanzaba

Happy Sunday, Hopie! So glad you sound so cheery, it warms my heart :)

My arm is feeling better, thanks for asking. Mentally I'm feeling better too as I can do more things around the house, and I'm looking forward to getting back to work. I have been asking DH to stay in the bedroom when I shower, because I was feeling a little dizzy taking off the sling. But yesterday I enjoyed the warm shower and didn't even put him on call!


----------



## MummaMoo

hopie2015 said:


> I want a doppler too but afraid I will check every day and they say not to. Waiting 'til 16 wks is hard. I wish we all lived near each other and could just share the doppler when needed. ha!
> 
> 60 degrees here today and woke up not nauseous-- miracle!! Enjoy your Sundays, everyone!

Yay for no nausea Hopie! Long may it continue!

Hehe! If everyone lived closer I'd hold a regular Doppler party! 

Here, sickness has made a comeback - breakfast makes a return and in the evenings I'm feeling the nausea. Bleurgh!
But HELLO second tri! 14 weeks today! Whoop whoop! I'll book my 16 week maternity appointment this week.
Still not heard back about my blood results regarding the downs screening, so going by what the sonographer said, sounds like it should be OK. We were told that if things came back higher risk, I'd get a phone call within a week.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hopie, I think both genders have something to see at that stage.

With my firstborn I saw something very clearly at my 14-week scan and knew it was a boy. Cue picking a boy's name and buying allsorts of boyish things. Imagine my surprise when she came out as a young lady (we still tease her about sucking it back in!!). Turns out both genders have "genital tubercles" at that early stage and it takes an expert to tell boy from girl.

Xan, so glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Just1more2

Hello everyone!!:hi: sorry i have been MIA for a few days. Was on vacation in Maine where i used to live and it was wonderful and so relaxing!!

Congrats on the great scans everyone!! I am so happy to see joyful news!:happydance:
I am glad everyone seems to be moving out of the symptom stage and feeling a bit better!

As for a doppler, i had considered one, but i think it would worry me too much.

AFM - second midwife appointment tomorrow to do a physical and hear heartbeat!! Hopefully all goes well. I will be 13+4. 

REALLY weird thing happened to me this morning... When i woke up i rolled to my back for a couple minutes to wake up all the way, and when i did i felt a heaviness in my tummy like i did when i was further along with DS. So i put my hand down and my bump(definitely my uterus) was hanging out where my belly button is. i sucked in my stomach and it stayed as a round hard ball about the size of a grapefruit and i could feel all the way around it. Once i got up to pee it moved back down into my pelvis. Is that normal? Should i be worried that it isnt "locked into place"? Is it something i should bring up to my midwife tomorrow, or will she think in am cracked?:shrug: Just looking for some advice if you ladies have any!


----------



## xanzaba

Just1- I love Maine. All of New England for that matter. About the shifting uterus, I'm not sure. I would guess that it's normal as things shift when you stand up, but if it worries you I would ask the doc. I'm sure s/he has heard it and weirder questions.

So, here I am, 2nd trimester(ish) and my libido is back, full force. If it weren't for my arm, DH would have had a great weekend, and that is only 2 more weeks :winkwink: Anyone else feeling the urge? Any DTD cautions?


----------



## Mummy1506

So relieved to have had my 12 week Nt scan!! Measuring back to 12 weeks exactly. My due date is now 12th September if you can change the front page please &#128516;. Thanks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## xanzaba

Yay, mummy! So glad you have such good news after a couple of scares :hugs:


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all!
Yes, so great to see everyone feeling better, or at least a bit. 
I was hoping to go Zofran free today but woke up sick so had to take it.

Just- great to hear from you and so awesome you were in lovely Maine! Wow- 13+4 already? Best of luck tomorrow. Sure it will be great. I am not familiar with what you described either. Definitely mention it at the appt. tmrw. Probably totally normal. 

Mummy- CONGRATS on the wonderful 12wk news!

MumMoo- my gosh, I didn't realize you are 14 wks already. How cool. Sorry the ms made a comeback. Doesn't seem to want to leave either one of us quite yet. I'm just glad my hg is gone!
Yes- so wish we could hold doppler parties! I'm too scared to buy one. 

Mari- are you buying one? How is the ms?

InViv- thanks for that info.. very helpful. So it could have been a girl or boy she saw! Too funny about your daughter! I hope I don't notice anything on 16th wk scan so I can stay surprised!

Xanz- so glad your arm is a lot better and good you are looking forward to work! I heard that libido makes a comeback often in 2nd tri. I can't imagine that right now, just the thought of it makes me sick.. lol But encouraging to hear! And thanks- it feels good to feel a little more up. I am trying not to worry about my parent's health so much and just helping as I can.
Also trying to think of all that can go right with this pregnancy and not worry so much on what can go wrong!

I still think a good therapy session is in order for me soon. ;-)


----------



## babydust0302

Hi ladies!! I'm currently 12 weeks today. due September 12th! Super excited to have my first little miracle!:happydance:


----------



## campn

babydust0302 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm currently 12 weeks today. due September 12th! Super excited to have my first little miracle!:happydance:

Hello my Florida neighbor! Welcome and congrats!!! 

Ladies I wanted to share that you can use aloe vera gel too instead of the gel that comes with the Doppler. My tube was so tiny and expensive but luckily I found a cheaper way!


----------



## MummaMoo

Sick-free day today, I think I need to just avoid a cup of tea first thing in the morning after my breakfast and I should be good.
This evening I've got an annoying stitchy kind of pain on my right side, hoping it's just a bit more muscle stretching (if there IS any muscle there, methinks it's all flab :haha: )
Won a Doppler on eBay, only been used a couple of times apparently, so can't wait for that to get here, impatiently waiting for the email to say it's been dispatched!

Great scan Mummy!!

Oh, had my combined test results back today too - risk of Downs - <1 in 10000, risk of Edwards and Pataus - 1 in 37095.


----------



## dreamer1316

I have also caved and bought a doppler!! I figured if i have to wait till 14 weeks for a scan (another 4 weeks for me!) I want something to ease my mind in the meantime. Feeling much better after a terribly irritatble and nauseous weekend- cried for no reason Friday Saturday and Sunday but work really helps me to focus my mind. Must try to start taking it a bit easier - i am also a teacher of young children and starting to feel aches and pains when lifting stuff about and getting up and down from the floor. Hard though as i find i am in "work mode" so not thinking oh im pregnant I shouldn't do that!! Plus nobody at work knows so no one else to take the strain for me! Scan is on the last day of term so won't be telling co workers or boss till im 17 weeks!

Glad most people r starting to feel better and some more lovely scans. Don't know anything about shifting uterus but im sure it's normal.


----------



## psychochick

hi everyone, been mia mostly on the account of MS and still having to deal with full workload. So much has happened that it's almost impossible to catch up here! But I'm so jealous of all you ladies already in your second tri, I want to be there already! Congrats on everyone's beautiful scans.

I'm actually very surprised at how cheap dopplers are. I thought they'd be like hundreds of dollars. I don't know if I would get one though, I think it would only serve to increase my anxiety if it takes too long to find it haha. But I'm curious to hear everyone's experience with their dopplers.

I don't have much to report, MS is still off and on. Had a really great day yesterday and was hoping it was my 10 week decrease of symptoms but apparently I couldn't be more wrong today. Going back to my carb-only diet ><


----------



## campn

psychochick said:


> hi everyone, been mia mostly on the account of MS and still having to deal with full workload. So much has happened that it's almost impossible to catch up here! But I'm so jealous of all you ladies already in your second tri, I want to be there already! Congrats on everyone's beautiful scans.
> 
> I'm actually very surprised at how cheap dopplers are. I thought they'd be like hundreds of dollars. I don't know if I would get one though, I think it would only serve to increase my anxiety if it takes too long to find it haha. But I'm curious to hear everyone's experience with their dopplers.
> 
> I don't have much to report, MS is still off and on. Had a really great day yesterday and was hoping it was my 10 week decrease of symptoms but apparently I couldn't be more wrong today. Going back to my carb-only diet ><


I was wondering about you! Glad the MS isn't too bad. Looks like we're both due the same week so yay! 

Dopplers were a little more expensive when I was pregnant with my first in 2012 but looks like they're going down in price thankfully.

Carbs are still the thing that makes me feel better, although I'm constantly bloated now.


----------



## Uni tsi

I was kind of on the fence about getting a doppler, but after reading all the posts about it I've decided I've got to have one! I'm ordering it right now. 

campn thanks for the advice on the aloe vera gel. That's really good to know!


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats on the 12week scans coming in and pleased to see ms is getting better for people. After 3 weeks off work and hardly getting off the sofa, I woke up feein good! Back to work today! :) NT scan on Thursday - nervous!


----------



## Just1more2

Mummy I will update your DD on the first page!!
Welcome Babydust!!! Congrats!

Sorry for the late update! My appointment went really well!! she found the heartbeat right away and was going at a strong 160BPM. After about 30 seconds, baby moved and hid behind her placenta. It was so cute! She let me record it with my cell phone so I could let my OH hear when I got home. 

Scheduled my next two appointments and my gender scan!!:happydance: Will know if we have a he or a she on the 18th of April. :baby: we couldn't be happier that things are going well. 

I asked about the weird uterus thing, and she said that it was really common in second pregnancies because the muscles are already stretched out. She was not concerned at all.

Thanks for the kind words ladies!!


----------



## mari35racz36

Congrats to all the ladies in their recent scans. So happy to hear great news!

I've haven't been on in a few days. Morning sickness has been really bad. This morning I was barely up 5 min and I was puking in the toilet. I really hope it eases up soon! I have a scan tomorrow morning. Looking forward to see how the baby has grown since my last scan. I'll update everyone after its done.
We are getting a big snow storm here this afternoon, hopefully that doesn't impact the roads tomorrow. 
I wasn't going to get a Doppler either, but after seeing all the posts I am searching as we speak! Lol


----------



## Alea

Sorry for my absence, we've had a manic week but thankfully all is settling down now at last. 

My brother, his wife and their children are coming to visit us for the next 2 weeks, I can't wait! They've not met Moo and we've not met their youngest, who is 14 months. We're all going Centre Parcs with this them this weekend so fingers crossed for some good weather! 

Will catch up on all that I have missed x


----------



## Lallie81

Hi all,

So lovely to read all your updates...I look forward to it every evening once work is done, LO is asleep and I can stop pulling my stomach in and have some "pregnant time!" I haven't posted much as am feeling quite down stuck in 1st trimester limbo just waiting for the next appointment and desperate to make it to 2nd tri. Honestly the days feel like weeks! My 12 week scan isn't until the 16th, day before Lora? It feels almost impossible that we're all due in the same month and yet so many of you are already in the 2nd tri....

In addition, I feel positively huge by the evening! I don't think I was this size until 20 weeks last time! I used to be a professional ballet dancer so it's really tough for me psychologically to see this crazy bloat. Just need to get myself bump shaped and it will all be good!! Here I am tonight at 10wks 2 days after eating way too much bread today lol
 



Attached Files:







20160301_201228.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## amantila

Lallie...glad to have found another former ballet dancer who understands how it feels to be getting bigger! I have to remind myself all the time that this is healthy and normal. According to the doctor, I've only gained 2.5 pounds, but I look like I've gained 20 and it's hard to look in the mirror sometimes. Totally comes from staring at the mirror every day as a dancer though...back when I thought I was "fat" at 108 pounds. 

So my 12 week ultrasound and nt scan is tomorrow...praying that everything goes well. I will need to tell work soon as my students have already begun to guess that I'm pregnant. I tried to ward them off with a "you can't ask or suggest that a woman is pregnant...it could just be weight gain and it's rude to ask", statement, but I'm not a convincing liar and they weren't buying it.


----------



## hopie2015

Happy March, everyone! I am just soo glad Jan. and Feb are over!

Just1- congrats! such great news. Hmm..you're referring to baby as a girl.. so you think it is?! Great news on that uterus thing too. Congrats again!

Lallie- you look great! Only normal to bloat up after carbs. I totally hear you..the weeks are feeling like months! I'm told that later on pregnancy seems to go fast. This first tri though...ugh!

Babydust- welcome!

PsyC- great to hear from you and glad all is going well, despite the ms. ugh. It is so annoying when hit 10 wks and you think - wow I'm feeling better, maybe it is gone, and then comes right on back. I'm not going to get doppler either, b/c I know I'll have trouble finding the hb and freak out.

Mari- so sorry you are still feeling so sick too. I had the same thing at 5:00 this morning. It really is the pits at almost 13 wks we are and to have this still. Did your ms go away at 13 or 14 wks with your other pregnancies? Wishing you all the best at your appt. tomorrow!

Mumma- Incredibly great test results! CONGRATS!!
great news on the sick free day, too! I love tea and tried it yesterday for first time-- just 2 sips.. bad idea..so sick afterwards. 

I'm glad March is here but also can't wait 'til it's over. :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Today I realized, I am going to give myself away at work sooner than later because every time someone brings up babies, kids, or mothers I subconsciously put my hands on my tummy :haha: I really want to keep it under wraps until after my NT scan on the 10th. But, at least everyone has been too polite so far to say anything to me directly. But seriously, I'm going to have to start sitting on my hands, or something! 


Lallie, your bump is super cute! I appreciated your picture, cause it gave me a better idea of how things would look for me this week if I were thin. Thanks for posting!


----------



## littledreamer

Hello all ! Congratulations on all the scans. 

We have been crazy busy as we put an offer in on a house. 
xan congratulations on the baby boy !
I got my Cell free DNA results and they were negative ! So we have an appointment on Thursday to go over all the labs. After that appointment we will share our news. I think many will be shocked! But I am starting to show and it is getting harder to hide. I did have a bladder infection so am on meds for that. I didn't even notice. I worry about taking any medication but I am sure a bladder infection warrants treatment.

The cell free DNA will also tell the gender, but I am so unsure if I want to find out. My husband definitely wants to know, but will wait if I want. I am thinking we will get the results in a sealed envelope and decide later. 

This is my first pregnancy and since I am 42 probably my only baby. 

We are in process of buying a house, but it needed many repairs and we can only afford it if the seller will agree to fix things... but they are major repairs like the chimney and windows and electrical work. If we get the house I think I might want to know so I can decorate the nursery. We are both thinking girl but I had a dream the baby was here and it was a boy. My head just spins and spins thinking of it all. As I am sure you all understand.


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies :wave: xxxxxxx

I have been awol for the most part of the pregnancy so far, since posting back at the beginning.... i was just so sure baby wasnt going to grow or get past 9 weeks after a mmc afew years ago.... But had my scan last week, they brought my due date a week forward so I am only just elligable for the group lol

New due date 2nd Sept and here is my baby xx what a great piccy hey! And im sure its a girl :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Lallie81

Thanks all and good luck for today amantila!
Fingers crossed for the house littledreamer, when will you hear?
Live in hope that is a gorgeous picture! I think she looks like a girl too...


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck today, Amantila!

Little dreamer, I hope you get good news about the house. I think you'll know at the appointment whether you want to know the gender. DH and I are keeping it a secret in the real world, a little secret to savor until ~20 weeks.


----------



## mari35racz36

Little dreamer - congrats on the house:) So exciting !

Liveinhope - what a beautiful scan pic:) Such wonderful news.

Hopie - My morning sickness usually goes until 18-20 weeks. Ugh!! Been like that with each of my other pregnancies. This ones will probably be the same:( lol Today is much better. Yay!!

AFM - It's a snow day here! My kids are so happy there is no school today. Lol I got my scan in 2hrs, Yay! My hubby will be working from home and going to have fun with 3 kids at home while I'm out. Lol I hopefully have a scan pic to post when I get back:)


----------



## Lallie81

mari35racz36 said:


> Lallie - congrats on the house:) So exciting !

Not me getting a house... wish it was though:winkwink:


----------



## mari35racz36

Lallie81 said:


> mari35racz36 said:
> 
> 
> Lallie - congrats on the house:) So exciting !
> 
> Not me getting a house... wish it was though:winkwink:Click to expand...

Omg, I mean littedreamer!! I am so sorry. I've definitely got baby brain! Haha


----------



## Just1more2

Great scan Liveinhope!! What a funny position, "she" looks very comfy in there!!

Hopie, I cant help but refer to the baby as she, I have such a strong gut feeling. I had the same with DS and I was right. And it isn't just me this time, even my midwife is convinced!! :winkwink: 
The funniest part is that I NEVER wanted a girl. Couldn't even imagine it. Always thought I was destined to be a boy mum. I grew up with too many girls and never really liked them, HUGE tomboy to this day! :thumbup:

We will see in a few weeks if I am right!

Littledreamer - good luck with the house thing, it is so exciting!!

Good luck to scans today!! I cant wait to see pics!!:hugs:


----------



## mari35racz36

Just finished my scan and baby looked good. Their printer was still broken!! Ugh! No pic. I saw on my paperwork after that NT measurement was 1.2. I think that is in the normal range.


----------



## hopie2015

Wonderful news Mari!!! :) Yes, 1.2 is an excellent measurement!
Wow- 18-20 weeks. You are some trooper! I think mine might last 'til then as well. Hate that I still have to be on meds, but thank God they work now and it doesn't seem to be hg anymore.

Lildreamer- CONGRATS on the wonderful news on your genetic results!! 
I'm with you -- in my 40s and this will be my last (never made it this far in pg'cy). So exciting on the house. Best of luck. 

Amant- best of luck tomorrow. I am sure the heavy feeling is just bloat. It gets so bad especially after eating. Sure you will bounce back to pre-baby weight in no time. I'm concerned with it too.. Let's all support each other after baby with our fitness routines! 

MrsMax- that is wonderful to hear! Hopefully from here on the sickness is better. Glad you had some good time off work.

Just1- me too! Just a strong gut feeling it is a girl. Now since I read about nub theory, I see that maybe it wasn't a boy when ultrasound asked if we wanted to know the sex..they can also guess girl then too. 

Xan- how are you feeling? Good to be back at work?

Reading all the great updates made me happy! Have been feeling v. irritable from all the lack of sleep. Wondering if melatonin is safe during pregnancy?


----------



## amantila

Little baby looked great today! Thanks for all of the well wishes! They were bouncing around everywhere and giving the poor ultrasound tech a tough time...just like his or her dad...trying to avoid pictures! Haha. But everything looked good...baby had a nasal bone and nt measured 1.4 which doctor said was great! I'll try to add a photo in a few minutes!


----------



## amantila

https://s7.postimg.org/eu7c8l4cr/image.jpg
What do you guys think? Baby boy or baby girl?


----------



## littledreamer

mari35racz36 said:


> Just finished my scan and baby looked good. Their printer was still broken!! Ugh! No pic. I saw on my paperwork after that NT measurement was 1.2. I think that is in the normal range.

So happy to hear ! Great number. That was my NT measurement as well. Just got my cell free DNA results over the phone on Monday and they said negative for fetal aneuploidy.


----------



## littledreamer

I think we should know more on or before Saturday about the house !


----------



## Mummy1506

Good to see nice scans & test results coming back. 

Really looking forward to heading into second tri in the next few weeks!! 

Also have a gender scan booked in for early next month! I had a reading done last year after my mc & she said she saw a birth in September 2016 & a girl so she has 50% right so far! I usually don't go in for things like that just did it for a bit of fun passing the time before ttc really.


----------



## Desiree1694

I haven't been posting and feel like I'm losing my mind I've been so sick from morning to night I've been working and am usually napping after being home after maybe 45 min it's really horrible I thought it would start to fade by now and it did for a few days but has came back full force I have yet to gain any weight I have lost 11lbs since finding out its awful. I'm glad to read that you are all doing well and your scans all look really good we have an appt for the 24th just my monthly appt then I will have the gender ultrasound on April 11th so we will see then what we are having.


----------



## campn

Hello ladies. Can I please be removed from the front page? Everything is good with me and baby so no worries there! 

Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## Sweety21

Hey ladies, I have been mia for a while but,&#12288;I was not very positive about pregnancy progressing well. But, to my surprise the bean is as wriggly he could be. Hope to catch up with all the post soon. Here is scan pic can anyone give it a go for gender just for fun.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2163.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7









DSC_2161.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sweety21

Amantila, difficult to guess but, I will give it a go a boy


----------



## mari35racz36

Aman - I am going to say girl!


----------



## Just1more2

I say :pink: for amantila!! and :blue: for sweety!!


----------



## MummaMoo

Amantilia, I think girl for you :)


----------



## MummaMoo

And I agree, boy for Sweety.

Can I be nosy and ask why you want to be removed Campn? You leaving us?:nope:

My Doppler has arrived! No instructions though so need to make sure I get it on the right setting - any tips on where to start hunting for baba? (I get the area in general :) )


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies, just thought I'd check in, I'm still hovering, but just don't have much to report at the moment! 

Mummamoo, I start in the middle, very low, just above your pubic line. I rotate it very slowly a couple of times, and if I don't hear it I'll move it to the right skightly and try, then a bit further over, then if no joy, the left. 

Good luck! X


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks Lora! Shall give it a try - hope all is well with you!


----------



## mari35racz36

Ok ladies, I do have one so so pic from my scan yesterday. I took it with my phone. Hubby says he can see it looks like a baby, but it just looks like a blob to me. lol What are you guesses??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4134.JPG
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mari35racz36

sweety - I say boy!!


----------



## ciz

MummaMoo said:


> And I agree, boy for Sweety.
> 
> Can I be nosy and ask why you want to be removed Campn? You leaving us?:nope:
> 
> My Doppler has arrived! No instructions though so need to make sure I get it on the right setting - any tips on where to start hunting for baba? (I get the area in general :) )

Which one you got hun? 

I first found squiggles right on top of public bone. Next day 'it' had moved just slightly higher but still right in the middle. Last night I found squiggle had moved to the right. Be patient don't get too worked up some days I find it straight away others it takes a good while =)


----------



## ciz

Mari baby looks like they are looking straight at you =) I'm gonna say girl but that's a pure guess =) x


----------



## ciz

Amantila and Sweety. I'm saying boy for you both =) xx


----------



## ciz

Had my 20 week scan through so excited to know if our little squiggle is a boy or girl =) then let the shopping commence xxx


----------



## MummaMoo

Ciz, it's an ...... anawiz pocket fetal doppler. I won't stress the worst if I can't find anything, more than likely curse my blobby belly for getting in the way! Thanks for the tip, shall give it a try later. MrMoo has been playing with it and found his heart (so he DOES have one after all!) Think he's looking forward at playing Midwife later :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Looks like I am in here after all. Baby measures behind of what I am so they changed my date to 7th sep.


----------



## mari35racz36

ciz - thanks for the guess! That is great you've got your 20 weeks scan booked. Mine is booked for April too:) I can't wait to start shopping either!


----------



## Mummy1506

I say girl for amantila!! and boy for sweety!!

Mari - hard to say but I will throw in a girl :).


----------



## Mummy1506

Anyone guess on mine?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Alea

Mummy - I'll put my money on :pink:!


----------



## mari35racz36

mummy - I say girl!!


----------



## ciz

Girl too from me mummy x


----------



## Just1more2

Mari - :blue: Mummy - :pink:


Dragonfly!! Welcome back! I have added you to the first page with the correct DD.

Campn - We are sad to see you go, but we wish you the best. I have removed you from the list:cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

Thank you, baby had back to scanner today so I couldnt see what sex , they said next 20 week scan I can ask. I think its a girl but I was wrong last time. I would love a girl as i have a house full of boys.


----------



## Mummy1506

Thanks all. Gender scan in April so not too long. Anyone having a gender scan?


----------



## mari35racz36

I just booked my 3D gender scan for April 6th! Yay! I've never done a 3D or a private scan with any of my pregnancies before. I thought it would be nice to do since this will definitely be or last baby:)


----------



## MummaMoo

Our 20week anomaly scan is the 7th April. Pretty sure we're staying team yellow.


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn- sorry to hear you are leaving us. Wishing all the best to you and your little bean:)


----------



## TruHope

I have been in this site for a while an never knew this thread existed! Yay!!! My name is Debby and I am 11 weeks and 2 days with my 6th little one. But my other 5 are ages 8-18, so it's been a while! Yay! Can't wait to get to know you all!! 

Due date: September 20th!


----------



## Sweety21

Ladies, thank you so much for opinions. I am having aboy feeling too. 

Mummy1506, I guess a girl for you.


----------



## mari35racz36

Truhope - welcome Debby!! Congrats! I am pregnant with baby #4:)


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies. 

I didn't wanna run off without an explanation but I feel like I haven't really made friendships on here. I'm still gonna be on BnB so I'm sure we'll meet on the pregnancy threads again!


----------



## MummaMoo

Aw Campn, I'm sorry you feel like that - I thought we were all just one collective bunch of friends!


----------



## Dragonfly

No wonder my scan shows up smaller I gave the wrong period dates :/ I have to get them to change that but still sep. Sep 1st its come up now. Not sure do I call or wait till next app as next app is big scan so I probably wont see consultant.


----------



## hopie2015

Sweety-- congrats!! So happy for you. Congrats to all on their wonderful 12 wk scans. Amant & Sweety- I'm sorry- I can't guess. I have such a hard time seeing a nub, even on my own scan...just can't tell. It was interesting reading about the nub theory so now I see that since ultrasound tech asked if we wanted to know- there's a chance it is a girl too, not just a boy as they both have nubs!

Welcome TruHope!
Des- I hope you start feeling better soon.
The sickness is just miserable. I had bad cramps for 11 hours yesterday. Just keep telling myself thru first tri, 'this too shall pass'!


----------



## xanzaba

I think my 20 week scan is April 12th. I'm waiting for 20 weeks to announce publicly, though I've told everyone that matters.

Hopie- how are you doing MS-wise? I had cramps at 12 weeks that really scared me, but I guess it was just my uterus growing.

It has been great being back at work, this weeks was very busy and a pleasant distraction. My arm is so much better, when I was waking up this morning my leg itched and I went to scratch it with my bad arm an it didn't even hurt. I caught myself before I overdid it though. I have to say, it's hard pulling on maternity pants with one arm!


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome TruHope!! Congrats I will add you to the first page!:happydance:

I have my anatomy scan booked for April 18th. I will be a little more than 20 weeks. I CAN'T WAIT to find out if we are blue or orange!!(I hate pink...:blush: lol)


----------



## mrsmax

12 week scan yesterday. All good. Phew. NT 1.4 AND HB 159. Get screening results next week if bad two weeks time if good. Fingers crossed.

i am rubbish at gurssung gender from scsns so going to say all girls!!

Campn sorry you feel tgat way. I think this thread just moves so quick its harx to keep track of everyone, but like momma said, i feel we areall in it together. Lots of hugs and good wishes for youand bubs xx


----------



## mrsmax

Ladies in ukdid you book your 20 week can or is it booked automatically?


----------



## LoraLoo

Mrsmax, here the sonographer books it at the 12 week scan. Others wise midwife will do it x

Everyone's waiting for their 20 week acan and I'm still waiting for my 12 * closer to 14* week scan &#128553; they've also shifted my consultant appt back to 30th March, when I'll be 15/16 weeks, and not with the consultant I requested.
As you can imagine, I'm not a very happy bunny about it all! X


----------



## MummaMoo

mrsmax said:


> Ladies in ukdid you book your 20 week can or is it booked automatically?

Here in Shropshire i had to book my 20week scan straight after coming out of the 12week scan.


----------



## Mummy1506

Glad to hear scan went well mrsmax! 

I booked my 20 wk scan straight after my 12 wk. 

I agree the thread moves so fast it is hard to keep up with everyone but I just chip in now & then.


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - so sorry you feel this way. I agree with other, this thread does move so quickly and it definitely hard to keep up! :) But we are definitely all in this together. If you ever change you mind we are always here:) Good luck!

MrsMax - so glad to hear your scan went well:) yay!!

Hopie- I am sorry to hear you are still feeling sick. I say the same, this too shall pass!! We are in the 2nd tri next week! yay! I had cramps last week, but I figure it was from stretching

Laraloo - sorry you are frustrated with your appointments. I felt the same when pregnant with DD. I hated my OB. Hoping the time passes quickly for you and your scan will be here before you know it:)

Just1more - Thats great you've got you 20 week scan booked:) My cousin was exactly the same, team orange not pink!! lol

xan - so glad your arm is feeling better:) 

AFM - still feeling sick today, but it is manageable. I am waking at least 2x a night to pee. It is only going to get worse!! So glad the weekend is almost here. All I want to do is veg. lol


----------



## Lallie81

I am completely with you Lora loo! I think our "12" week appointments are 1 day away from each other. I feel like everyone else is a whole month ahead of me!!


----------



## Alea

*campn*,I'm sorry you feel that way :( We'll be here with open arms should you want to return in the future.

*TruHope*, welcome to the group! Congratulations on another baby, you must be thrilled. Are you going to find out the sex?

*MrsMax*, my scan was booked following my 12 week scan.

*LoraLoo*, what a crap time you're having :( Can you put your foot down at all? It's not on!


----------



## dreamer1316

LoraLoo said:


> Mrsmax, here the sonographer books it at the 12 week scan. Others wise midwife will do it x
> 
> Everyone's waiting for their 20 week acan and I'm still waiting for my 12 * closer to 14* week scan &#128553; they've also shifted my consultant appt back to 30th March, when I'll be 15/16 weeks, and not with the consultant I requested.
> As you can imagine, I'm not a very happy bunny about it all! X

I feel your frustration, my 12 week scan is not till 14 weeks and thats 24th march! Can't bear the wait!


----------



## Dragonfly

campn said:


> Thank you ladies.
> 
> I didn't wanna run off without an explanation but I feel like I haven't really made friendships on here. I'm still gonna be on BnB so I'm sure we'll meet on the pregnancy threads again!

I have no idea who any one is here either lol I just butt in and just talk lol hope someone talks back. It can be hard I felt like that last time I had a baby I couldnt get in to the thread at all.


----------



## Sweety21

Loraloo, sorry your appointments are getting so late. It's definitely not expected. Can you push a little for earlier appointment?

Hopie, don't worry it's just for fun. Whether boy or gal doesn't matter. I am kind of impatient one who can't Wait to find out gender. 

Campn and dragonfly, I agree it's difficult to fit in but, with large group it is bound to happen. Just expressing your thoughts and feelings to group of ladies who are going through same stage as us is relief in itself for me. Of course it's your personal choice whether you wanna stay or not.


----------



## ssarahh

My scan is on Tuesday. Still feels like a lifetime away at the moment. 

Really emotional about letting the secret out next week though. No idea why as everyone will be made up for us!! 

Lovely seeing all the good scan reports come in x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

MrsMax, congrats on the great 12-week scan. Now you get to look forward to your 20-week one! ;) Here the 20-week scan appointment is sent out automatically, so I won't have a date until closer to the time.

TruHope, welcome! My oldest is 17, so I have a pretty good spread too.

Hopie, I think cramping at this stage is pretty common. I know in my last pregnancy I had such strong cramps at 12 weeks that I was sure the baby was gone. Hang in there!

xanzaba, glad you're healing so quickly.

LoraLoo, no fair at having your appointments messed up. Do you plan to insist they change back to your original consultant? I'd think that with your history you need much better care than you've been getting.

ssarahh, I find thinking about telling people is stressful too. I don't know why either, I think it's because I feel like I'll doom the pregnancy or something. Since my scan yesterday, though, I have told one or two people.

Me, I had my 12-week (11w2d) scan yesterday too. Both babies are doing well, measuring a few days ahead and with strong heartrates. It was so great to see them both bouncing around.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Haven't been here in ages. Morning sickness on top of a very busy family just took over.
I had my nt scan & cell free dna testing on Thursday (11w 3d.) Scan went very well, measurement was 1.8. They said it's a boy! I'm skeptical as it's very early & they all have nubs. Plus I have been so sure it's a girl, lol. It's probably a boy. I'm happy with healthy either way.



I should get results of blood work by the end of the week. 

Hope you are all well. I'm on the tail end of ms & I'm so ready for the second trimester!


----------



## Desiree1694

I had a scan at 8 weeks and I don't get another until 20 I'm so sad everyone else gets more I'm 14 weeks today. I love looking at all the scan pics but I have 5 more weeks til my 20 week scan


----------



## xanzaba

I understand that the later-Snuggler ladies must feel behind, but you will be loving 2nd tri while we early-Snugglers will be struggling through 3rd tri issues!

I have an appointment next week to test for alphafetalprotein. Anyone know what that's for?


----------



## Lallie81

I thought I would give you a good giggle for a Saturday night! Here are 2 pics of me...1 at 7.30am on the way to work and the other at 7pm when I got home. I feel like I grow about 2 dress sizes over the day!!
 



Attached Files:







2016-03-05 19.42.56.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7









2016-03-05 19.43.23.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## amantila

Lallie...same thing happens to me! Too funny! I feel like a whale by the afternoon and the next morning I wake up surprised that I look skinny again!

Luv...beautiful scan pic! I don't know much about nub theory but baby sure is cute!

InVivo...glad to hear the twins are doing well! I got to see my baby bounce around on Wednesday...I was cracking up watching him or her move around everywhere!

campn...sorry to see you go! I think sometimes its hard to keep track of all of the ladies in here...but I love the support we all give one another when we need it. Would be happy to see you pop in again if you ever wanted to.

xan...glad your arm is feeling better :hugs:

AFM...got my first tri screening results back yesterday. According to blood test, there is less than 1 in 10,000 chance that baby will have downs or trisomy 13/18! Yay! So happy its the weekend right now...it's been such a long and exhausting week. My morning sickness has yet to subside and my hormones are going crazy. I was lying on the bathroom floor last night sobbing because I am so tired of throwing up. Husband thinks I'm going crazy. One more week in first tri for me...praying that the end of morning sickness is near!


----------



## Just1more2

Congrats on great scans Luv and Invivo!! 

Lallie, that is exactly how i feel at the end of the day!! I am seriously HUGE by 5pm...:dohh:

So i announced on FB today with this!! My son and our new tiny minion have the same due date hence the blackboard:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## mrsmax

Great announcement just 1. Amantil big hugs on the ms. My dh has come home to me crying about it several times. Really hope yours starts getting better soon.

my 20 week scan appointment arrivex on Saturday so I guesz they must do it automatically.


----------



## MummaMoo

Mother's day over here in the UK, so have a great one everyone!
https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1106/1106241cyq8lup5ij.gif


----------



## xanzaba

Happy mother's day to all the British mums!


----------



## hopie2015

Congrats to everyone on all of the wonderful scans!!!

Inviv- sooo wonderful you saw both babies wiggling all around.. Must have been so amazing!! Thank you for the re-assurance on the bad cramps I had. 

Xan- so glad your arm is healing well. Thanks to you and Inviv, I feel better now about those horrible cramps. MS hit real bad again. Still can't reduce the Zofran, which is ticking me off!! I am not telling most people until 20 weeks either. 

MMax- excellent numbers from your scan!

Amantila- congrats on the amazing test results! So happy for you. I should get mine back this week. Sorry your ms is still so bad, too. It is just terrible and all I can do is pray it ends for both of us v. soon. The only way I don't throw up is if I keep taking the Zofran, which I hate to do, but also can't keep getting so sick.
And don't worry- my OH thinks I'm nuts too. I think it is common during first tri! 

Happy Mother's Day to all those in UK! And wishing all a happy, ms-free Sunday!


----------



## Alea

Happy Mother's Day to my fellow UK ladies!


----------



## mari35racz36

Happy Mother's Day to all the lovely UK Mums!


----------



## littledreamer

So we have gender results in a sealed envelope from our Cell free DNA test... I am still unsure if we are going to peek... I am still wanting to keep the surprise not sure how long I will make it.

Lora Loo - So sorry scan is such a long wait !

Campn - All the best !

Welcome Tru Hope and anyone else I missed this thread moves so so quickly !

They are making most of the house repairs off our list so we accepted ! Tentative settlement date is April 8th !

We told all of our family today as we are just over 14 weeks 

Xan - The alphafetalprotein was just offered to me... I think it checks for neural tube defects. I was going to inquire more about it as I think I have heard a lot about false positives on this test. They say to get it between 16-18 weeks. They did not even ask me if I wanted the test, just said to go for bloodwork. I will be reading / asking more about it.


----------



## xanzaba

Anyone else feeling like time suddenly slowed down to a crawl? Sine MS eased up, I was surprised at how fast time seemed to fly, but this week I couldn't believe I was still only 14 weeks pregnant. Maybe it's related to how soon your next appointment is?


----------



## hopie2015

Xan- slowed to a crawl? I feel like time is standing still!!! :) I know just what you mean. I'm still 13 wks. I feel like 2nd tri will never get here!! Doesn't help that I am back in bed b/c I am so sick. 

Oh man, these days are not easy. I just keep saying this is all temporary. And Northeast is having 70 degree weather this week, so that should help!

Hope everyone is feeling good today. I'll stop complaining now. :)


----------



## amantila

littledreamer...you have a lot more self restraint than I do! That would have been opened immediately had it been in my hands! I even asked the doctor at my genetic scan if they were using the blood test that tells you the gender. To my disappointment, it does not. I will have to wait until April 14th to find out! Unless I get really impatient and book a private scan. I'm going to try to just wait until April though and save myself the money.

xan and hopie...I agree! Time is crawling these days. I'll be in second tri on friday...but it just seems like it will never get here! Sorry that ms has you back in bed hopie...I really hope your ms is gone for good soon! We are having nice weather here in the midwest for the next few days as well...can't wait to enjoy the warmer days!

Haven't thrown up the past two nights...still feeling nauseous and back to wearing my sea bands all of the time, but hoping that the lack of actual vomiting the past two days might be a sign that it's on its way out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mari35racz36

Just1more - what a great FB announcement: I announced last week in FB as well. I definitely shocked a lot of people! Lol

Littedreamer- I'm not sure I could wait 5 min without opening that envelope! So exciting:) Great news on the house too!

Xan - I feel like the last week has gone by incredibly slow. Feels like I've been 13 weeks go so long!

AFM - my stomach has been as mess today. I really hope it's not food poisoning. My MS seems to slowly going away. I still have bad moments of nausea but not 24/7 like before. Next week is spring break here and we are going away with the kids for a couple days. Really looking forward to it:)


----------



## ssarahh

Scan day for me tomorrow and I am soooooo scared. Excited too but just want everything to be ok. 

Being nervous is making me a complete emotional wreck x


----------



## Uni tsi

ssarah, I have my scan Thursday and I'm trying not to think about it. Last week I felt pretty confident that everything is ok. Today, I was less sure. Part of me just wants to assume the worst so I won't be disappointed but the optimistic half keeps winning out so it is very emotional. fx for you it all goes well tomorrow! It will feel great afterwards to have had the reassurance. :) 

My doppler came today and I tried it out right away but couldn't find the heartbeat. I'm trying not to let that freak me out. I'm 12+1 today and, to be blunt, I'm a little fat so I think I might just have to wait a few more days before it will work. I also heard it works better early on if you need to pee so I'll try again later after drinking lots of water!


----------



## littledreamer

Here is the card they gave me... I think we will open it once we move into our new home.... maybe lol. We both think its a girl, so its probably a boy lol ! Everyone can't believe I won't open it yet... I just want to save the surprise. My poor hubby is waiting patiently. 

Ssarahh and Uni Tsi waiting for scans is so so difficult. I told my doc how worried I get between appointments and she said I can come in weekly for a heartbeat check until I start feeling movement and can relax. At the 12 week scan I knew it would be my last until 20 weeks. 

Mari how nice enjoy your spring break trip ! We cancelled Jamaica but are going to a hotel for 2 nights over break.

I now am showing and purchased my first few pair of maternity pants... They are so comfy and I even found real jeans. 

Time is moving slowly now ... but I feel less sick and more hungry. I have finally allowed myself to start looking at baby items online. I need a crib for short moms as I am only 5 foot tall !
 



Attached Files:







20160307_215124.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mari35racz36

Uni tsi said:


> ssarah, I have my scan Thursday and I'm trying not to think about it. Last week I felt pretty confident that everything is ok. Today, I was less sure. Part of me just wants to assume the worst so I won't be disappointed but the optimistic half keeps winning out so it is very emotional. fx for you it all goes well tomorrow! It will feel great afterwards to have had the reassurance. :)
> 
> My doppler came today and I tried it out right away but couldn't find the heartbeat. I'm trying not to let that freak me out. I'm 12+1 today and, to be blunt, I'm a little fat so I think I might just have to wait a few more days before it will work. I also heard it works better early on if you need to pee so I'll try again later after drinking lots of water!

I wouldn't worry too much about not hearing the HB yet. My doc won't even use the Doppler at checkups until 14 weeks. I actually haven't heard my baby's HB but have seen it flickering on the ultrasound monitor. Definitely try again in a few days:)


----------



## Uni tsi

littledreamer, what a cute card! 

Mari, thank you. I keep telling myself not to worry but it's hard not to have the anxieties twinge. I think I'm just anxious in general till my NT scan Thursday.


----------



## hopie2015

Sarah- wishing you all the best at your scan today! So normal to be nervous. I know I will be before each one. We're looking forward to hearing from you!

Amant- thanks! I hope so too. Yes- that is a great sign for you that the vomiting has ended.

Uni- try not to worry-- so common not to find heartbeat at 12 wks on doppler...even at doctor's office and then lots of times they have you go for a scan. 

Mari- hope it is not the stomach flu! That is great you guys are getting away. I remember you cx'ld Florida trip. Good thing-- I was watching on news about all the Zika virus can cause..very scary. Hoping it is not a problem in the US this summer.

Just another nite of insomnia and sickness for me. But bring on the 70 degree weather!!! :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni - I only found the heartbeat on Sunday at 15weeks, and I have some belly fat. I've learnt that it's a lot lower down than you might think.


----------



## ssarahh

Thanks ladies.

All went well. Measuring 13+1 which brings my due date forward to 12 September. Could you update the first page when you get a second please? 

Baby was not overly cooperative so was hard to get the measurement for screening but eventually got it and it's 1.7 . 

Now to start telling everyone ...

Thanks for all your support xx


----------



## mari35racz36

Sarahh - Good luck on your scan today! So exciting!

uni - I was so anxious before my NT as well. Luckily I found out my results right away and they were normal. It is so hard not to worry, it never stops! 

Hopie - we did cancel Florida for March break. I had already bought the Disney World tickets too. Ugh! We will go next March break and my parents will come along. Zika is so scary and I definitely did not want to take any chances. We are going to an indoor water park with some friends for a couple days in stead. I know the kids will have a blast.I still feel sick the most at nighttime and early morning. Sorry you are suffering from insomnia, that been happening to me a few times as well. But yay for the warm weather:) It's warm here too!!


----------



## littledreamer

ssarahh said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> All went well. Measuring 13+1 which brings my due date forward to 12 September. Could you update the first page when you get a second please?
> 
> Baby was not overly cooperative so was hard to get the measurement for screening but eventually got it and it's 1.7 .
> 
> Now to start telling everyone ...
> 
> Thanks for all your support xx

So happy to hear your scan went well !


----------



## Uni tsi

YAY ssarah! That's wonderful news :) 

Thanks for all the reassurance everyone. I'm almost numb I'm so worried. Not because of the doppler, but because of the NT scan coming up Thursday. It would just be great if the doppler would cooperate to bring me some relief, but I really want to make sure it doesn't become it's own source of anxiety. It really helps to hear how much later it was for peeps before they heard anything.


----------



## mrsmax

Great scan Sarahhh. 

Uni i was super worried about my NT too esp as im 39. Lots of hugs x


----------



## hopie2015

Congratulations Sarah on your wonderful scan!!!

Uni- only normal to be nervous and I went rather numb too... Sort of like I expect the worst and go on auto-pilot while in there..and then we both walked out shocked everything looked so good! Wishing you all the best tomorrow.

Mari- great you all are going to the water park. Enjoy! 

Got a message that my Panorama test results are in. Assistant called, which I am hoping is a good sign since dr. didn't call but who knows. So nerve wracking. Guess I have to call back today. 

Hope everyone is feeling good and enjoy the nice weather!


----------



## Just1more2

Congrats on a good scan ssarahh!! I have updated your dates on page 1. 

I'm really starting to show now, and wore my first maternity shirt yesterday!! Boy did that prompt a lot of questioning glances at my belly...:dohh: 

I hope the best for your NT scan tomorrow Uni!! I'm sure all will be well:hugs:

Hope everyone else is well and moving ever closer to second tri!! :happydance:


----------



## ssarahh

Thank you! 

I am trying to sum up the courage to tell my boss but keep chickening out! I've only been here a year and am worried they are going to be annoyed! How pathetic am I ...


----------



## Uni tsi

mrsmax said:


> Uni i was super worried about my NT too esp as im 39. Lots of hugs x

We're the same age mrsmax :thumbup:

Thanks for all the positive vibes ladies. I stopped in for a pick-me-up and that was just what I needed. :flow:


----------



## mrsmax

Aha! Ancient mums together uni :wink: lots of luck tomorrow


----------



## LuvallmyH

Uni tsi said:


> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> Uni i was super worried about my NT too esp as im 39. Lots of hugs x
> 
> We're the same age mrsmax :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for all the positive vibes ladies. I stopped in for a pick-me-up and that was just what I needed. :flow:Click to expand...

I'm 39 as well! The big 4-0 is in April. I feel old!
They said a week for my test results. That's tomorrow.....


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm turning 39 on the 26th! Yay older mommies!!!


----------



## Avalanche

Could you ladies please take me off the list. Our baby died :( we were so close to 2nd tri and had two healthy scans. Baby looked perfect today. There's no reason for it, baby's heart just seems to have stopped beating.


----------



## MeganS0326

Avalanche, I'm so deeply sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Uni tsi

Oh no, Avalanche I'm so sorry. That's such a horrible thing to have to deal with. My heart aches for you.


----------



## LoraLoo

Avalanche- I'm so sorry &#128542; Xx


----------



## Uni tsi

I found the heartbeat this afternoon. :) 150 BPM. I can't remember if I read it on this thread or somewhere else, but the advice was to hold the doppler still and just tilt it around like a joystick before moving it to the next spot. And that did the trick. But I do feel like I'm dating myself if I can remember what a joystick is, good ol' Atari! lol But anyway, thanks to whomever said that and sorry I can't thank you by name because I can't remember who you are - I'll blame pregnancy brain! I'm also glad I read on here that the placenta would sound like wind blowing or I would have been wondering "what's that whooshing sound?!" 

But yeah. Still nervous about what tomorrow will bring but happy to have some reassurance I'm still pregnant today. 

I've been thinking about you a lot today Avalanche. It's a hard thing to go through. I hope you have a good support network. <3


----------



## Mummy1506

So sorry Avalanche, my thoughts are with you at this sad time. :hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

So sorry to hear your news Avalanche :hugs:

Uni lots of luck today and glad you had success with the doppler!


----------



## ssarahh

Avalanche said:


> Could you ladies please take me off the list. Our baby died :( we were so close to 2nd tri and had two healthy scans. Baby looked perfect today. There's no reason for it, baby's heart just seems to have stopped beating.

I am sorry to hear this. You are in my thoughts. Xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm so sorry Avalanche. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Just1more2

I am so sorry Avalanche. :cry: take care of yourself and hug your little girl close. I have added your angel's wings to the first page.

Congrats on finding the heartbeat Uni! It is so comforting!! 

I may be one of the youngest mammas on this thread. I will just be turning 25 this May. 

If it isn't rude to ask, what are our ages? it might be a fun thing to discuss while we wait on news and scans!! :thumbup:


----------



## Avalanche

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## Lallie81

So terribly, terribly sorry for you Avalanche. I hope you find strength and support from those close to you xxx


----------



## Hope16

so sorry avalanche :hugs:


----------



## mari35racz36

Avalanche - I am so sorry for your loss:( My thoughts are with you. Stay strong:hugs:

Uni - so glad you found the HB, yay!!! Good luck at your scan today:)

Just1more - you are young!!! I am 35:)


----------



## Lallie81

I will be 35 in April


----------



## ssarahh

Just1more - I'm the same age as you.

X


----------



## Just1more2

Awesome ssarahh!!:thumbup:


----------



## LuvallmyH

My testing came back today. 100% healthy baby boy!


----------



## Just1more2

YAY luv!! Congrats on a healty BOY!!! :happydance:


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm 33 next month. X


----------



## mari35racz36

Luv - congratulations on a healthy baby boy!! :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Congrats on a healthy baby boy Luv!

Here, i'm 37.


----------



## amantila

Avalanche: I'm so sorry for your loss. That is heartbreaking. I wish I knew what words to say to make you feel better but I know that there are none. Just know that we are all here to listen and support you <3

Luv: How exciting! Our second confirmed baby boy in the group! Congrats!

Just1: I just turned 27 last month!

Second trimester for me tomorrow! And I don't have to go to school because I'll be at a professional development conference all day! Yahoo! :]


----------



## Uni tsi

Congrats luv!

I got good news today too, my NT scan looks good, all the genetics came back good enough no further testing is needed. BUT - the lab didn't send gender results even though they'd been specifically requested :dohh: So, I am still in total suspense about that. I have so much gender anxiety I almost cried when I realized I couldn't get results today. But, in the scheme of things, with so much that could have gone wrong today, I keep reminding myself it isn't that bad. 

With any luck, I'll find out tomorrow. My doc's office is calling the lab to find out if they have them and just didn't report, or if we have to redo that part, or what. I almost didn't get my genetics results because the lab had spelled my name wrong. Those ten minutes the tech was gone trying to figure out why my results weren't in, while I thought she was just showing the doctor my NT scan and he was having to take a really long look because something was wrong, might have been the longest ten minutes of my life. But, then such a relief to find out she'd just taken forever finding things because my name is tricky *whew*


----------



## MummaMoo

Good to hear the NT results came back good Uni!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Avalanche, I'm so, so sorry to hear that. Do whatever you need to heal, and be gentle with yourself.

Luv, congrats on that baby boy!!!

Uni, so glad that you got your all clear. Sending good thoughts that the gender results are there and just haven't been reported.

Me, I'm sicker this week than the whole rest of the pregnancy. Really hoping this is a last gasp of the MS and not the start of a whole new stage.


----------



## Hope16

Update! I had my NT screening the other day and everything turned out fine. The neck measurement was 1.4 and the nasal bone was present. Sigh of relief! The ultrasound technician asked if we would like her to guess at the sex of the baby and we said sure. Well there it was, as clear as day, his little pee pee! We are having a boy!! :blue:

She said don't go painting the nursery yet, to wait for the blood results from the harmony test to confirm the sex. We laughed and agreed. I am so excited. It makes everything feel more real. I can't wait to meet this little guy. The good thing about finding out is now we can narrow our name search to just boys.


----------



## mari35racz36

Uni- so glad to hear all is well:) So exciting you'll be finding out the gender soon!!

InVivo- sorry to hear you are sick. It's been rough for me too. The last few days were getting better for me but hen I woke up this morning feeling sick as a dog. Hope the MS eases for you soon. 

Hope16 - so glad to hear your NT results were great. Congratulations on a healthy baby boy!! Less than 1 month until my gender scan:) Yay!!

AFM, I am starting to get migraines. This is something that happened with my last pregnancy. I suffered from them for two months. I literally had one migraine that lasted 14 days straight!! I am really hoping that is not the case this time.


----------



## Just1more2

Congrats on the good results Uni and I cant wait to hear what you are having!! 

Congrats on the baby BOY Hope!!! They are such a blessing, I cant imagine not having my little guy!:hugs:

Mari - I HATE migranes!!! I am sorry, they are the absolute worst. I have been getting them a little more frequently with this pregnancy, too. They are really debilitating... I hope they go away!!


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm with you ladies on the migraine train. They totally suck! I did not have them when I was pregnant with DS but this time I seem to always have a dull headache that has progressed to a full on migraine a few times. I'm really not into taking medicine during pregnancy, even what they claim is safe, but I've caved and taken Tylenol a few times to take the edge off. I hope this goes away soon for all of us!!


----------



## Alea

I am so crazy behind on this thread. I have so much the catch up on! I've been so busy with brother and his family visiting but having a great time too.

Sorry to ladies we've recently lost and welcome to any newcomers we've had since I was last active. Congrats to those who have found out the sex, too! So far it looks like a sea of blue for us snugglers. Come on girls! Lol.

Oh, and I am 23!


----------



## mari35racz36

megan - sorry to hear you have been suffering from headaches/migraine too. I have caved 2x and took tylenol. I don't like taking meds during pregnancy either, but 2 of my migraines were bad.

Just1more - thanks and sorry you are suffering too. They really can be debilitating for sure.


----------



## ciz

evening ladies! 

havent been on here for a while. big hugs to you ladies suffering a loss =( 

well Ive hit 2nd tri. still having pukey days but it does seem to be easing... wish the retching would in the morning. been keeping an eye on squiggles beat 'it' seems to be high 160/170, my niece is set on another girl lol im still feeling boy. 

ah yes the lovely mirgraines... they are evil. unfortunately for me ive always been prone to them so is my mum and sister. get some paracetamol down you, cold wet hand towel across your forehead, lay down in a pitch black room, quiet room and sleep it off. i heard some people putting there feet in cold water, apparently it eases pressure in your head. personally never tried it, always done the wet towel works a treat for me. xx


----------



## MummaMoo

ciz said:


> evening ladies!
> 
> havent been on here for a while. big hugs to you ladies suffering a loss =(
> 
> well Ive hit 2nd tri. still having pukey days but it does seem to be easing... wish the retching would in the morning. been keeping an eye on squiggles beat 'it' seems to be high 160/170, my niece is set on another girl lol im still feeling boy.
> 
> ah yes the lovely mirgraines... they are evil. unfortunately for me ive always been prone to them so is my mum and sister. get some paracetamol down you, cold wet hand towel across your forehead, lay down in a pitch black room, quiet room and sleep it off. i heard some people putting there feet in cold water, apparently it eases pressure in your head. personally never tried it, always done the wet towel works a treat for me. xx

I've heard the opposite about the migraine thing, about putting feet in hot water - as it draws the blood away from the head, thus relieving the pressure. Always conflicting info out there!


----------



## Alea

*MummaMoo* I can't believe you're almost 16 weeks!


----------



## Alea

OMG that means it won't be long until I'm nearly 16 weeks


----------



## MummaMoo

I know it's mad! Meeting my community midwife on Monday for my first antenatal appointment. Just think: 24 more weeks to go! (Or thereabouts)


----------



## amantila

I've definitely been getting migraines too :[ I've caved and taken tylenol a few times because when I feel a headache slowly getting worse and worse, I try to stop it before it becomes full on migraine at work. You can't teach a room full of 30 teenagers with a migraine! It's hard enough with a headache! When I'm at home and get one, I do the cold compress/warm compress trick and it seems to help a bit. It at least relaxes me enough to fall asleep and try to sleep it off. :[ Sorry you ladies are dealing with those too.

InVivo: my MS was at its worst so far in weeks 12-13. I'm feeling better now, but I'm afraid it will come back again worse...just like last time I thought the MS was over! Hopefully the MS clears for you soon!

Hope: Congrats on the healthy baby boy! Where are all of the girls in our group? Haha. I still have a month to wait until I can find out what we are having!


----------



## Lallie81

Sorry to hear about all the migraines, I had a 4 day headache but luckily it didn't escalate to a migraine. I really feel for you all.

It's happened... almost overnight my boobs have literally tripled in size. They hurt soooo much and weigh a ton! I hate this part of pregnancy. Amant will agree that we ballet dancers can't stand having big boobs, they just get in the way!!!

Am still so jealous and can hardly believe we are all due the same month. I only turn 12 weeks tomorrow!! Feel like I need to play catch up somehow!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi all- trying to catch up on all the posts after coming back from a 5 day cruise, missed a lot.

Avalanche, so sorry for your loss.

Congrats for all the ladies with good news and yay team blue!

Took a holiday from MS too, but I'm wondering if it was just all the cruise food :)

With my arm I had to take some tylenol (sometimes wished for stronger!) but by day 2 only took it at night and was weaned off by day 4. Now my arm is only sore if I use it too much, which is becoming more and more common now that it doesn't hurt all of the time.

Hopie- I hope that the phone tag is just because they don't think it's urgent to get in touch with you- my 1st pregnancy I missed the call and called back so many times, just to wait until the following Tuesday to get the all clear.

Oh, and I am 37!


----------



## ssarahh

Hope - congrats on baby boy!! How exciting :)

Invivo - sorry to hear you have been feeling rubbish. Hope second tri is doubly kind to you. 

Xan - glad to hear your arms healing. Hope you had a lovely break!


----------



## MummaMoo

It's true - we've had no confirmed girls on board yet have we!?

I'm feeling girl though, just by the fact that I'm LOVING my fruit again, like I was when I was expecting Sophie. I've also looked at the Chinese gender prediction chart and that says girl too - has anyone else checked that out? Have you done it before in previous pregnancies and was it right then?


----------



## amantila

Mumma...the chart says girl for me too and I've been going crazy for fruit and strawberry ice cream. Everyone seems to think I'm having a boy though so we shall see! Will be interesting to see if the chart/wives tales are right or way off!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi ladies! I haven't updated for a while so I'm going to try to get all caught up. :flower:

Avalanche - I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs:

Congrats to all of you expecting bouncing baby boys! :blue:

I think I'm having a girl. It's the feeling I've had since I found out plus I'm craving all things sweet. I've tried all sorts of gender charts and stuff since I found out and some say girl and some say boy, so they are not help at all. :shrug: My OH is convinced it's a boy, though. I'll have my anatomy ultrasound on April 7th, so we'll find out then :happydance:

Luckily, I've only had a few migraines since getting pregnant. I was diagnosed with chronic migraines two years ago and get them fairly frequently, so I'm feeling very lucky that I haven't been getting them while pregnant. I really feel for those of you who are suffering with them now. 

Sorry to those still suffering from MS as well. 

AFM - I bought a few baby things already. Mostly smaller things like bottles and onesies, but OH and I decided to buy a co-sleeper that was on sale as well. Has anyone else started buying baby stuff?

One of the other things I purchased recently was a doppler. It took me around 10 minutes to find the baby's heartbeat but once I finally did, it was amazing. :cloud9: Today, after I found the heartbeat I had my older kids come listen. They thought it was really awesome and then they each gave me and the baby a hug. :)


----------



## MummaMoo

With regards to the charts and old wives, with Sophie, I was by the book with liking sweet/fruity, Chinese predictor said girl, a needle on cotton said girl, nub theory indicated girl... but we're still not finding out till they decide to make their appearance! 

Aidensxmomma, our anatomy scan is on the 7th too!

In regards to buying, I'm SOOOOOO tempted to start, although the big things we still have from Sophie and that's neutral anyway as we stayed team yellow with her, but my finger is hovering over a lovely hospital bag on Amazon. I want a new Moses basket mattress and changing mat, new bottles (just incase breastfeeding doesn't go well) and I don't care what MrMoo says, I'm getting some new vests/babygros in neutral. A new baby has to have new soft snuggly clothes! BUT - I'm trying to keep myself in check - there's plenty of time for that, Sophie still doesn't yet know she's going to be a big sister and we'd be stuck for somewhere to hoard everything until we've organised cupboard space. One thing I know I'm going to do differently this time is not get caught up on little outfits so soon, so baby will be in babygros more often than not. Getting very carried away with my thoughts here!!


----------



## Mummy1506

How's everyone doing? I seemed to have regained some energy which is great, feeling good more days than not now so thinking it's the second tri 'glow' coming! 

We told our boys this morning we were trying to hold off until the gender scan then surprise them but as most of our families now know we didn't want it slipping out by someone else! 

They were both excited, my eldest said he wants a baby sister but our youngest is adiment its boy & we said we need to think of girls names too just incase but he shouted at us it's a BOY ha ha. 

Chinese chart says girl, I had a reading done before being pregnant which said girl in September &#128563;. I felt girly vibes in the beggining but not so sure now! Everyone on here also guessed girl from 12 week scan! 3 weeks until we know!


----------



## Sweety21

Mummamoo, I have used Chinese chart and it was right last time. It was a girl. This time it's saying boy. Not sure whether to believe it or not. Because it's always 50-50. 
I don't have bad ms as was witg my dd. So, who knows.


----------



## ciz

Chart was right with my DD. This time it's saying boy and I'm feeling totally different this time round so it will be interesting to see if there is a boy in there this time.


----------



## mari35racz36

I looked at the Chinese chart each time with my kids and it was always wrong! Lol I haven't looked yet for this baby. I feel exactly the same as when I was pregnant with my DD, so maybe it's a girl. Either way we will be happy:) My gender scan is April 6th. Yay!


----------



## campn

Hey ladies. I hope it's okay that I write. I just wanted to say I still check on all of you and get so happy when I hear good news. Congrats on the team blue so far! 

I hope everyone here is doing wonderful <3 thinking of everyone!


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm still waiting on the gender results back from my genetic tests. The OB who ordered the tests felt so bad, she called me on Saturday to let me know she really did order the results and wasn't sure why they hadn't sent them, which was sweet of her. But in the meantime, my MS has been really awful this time, so that would indicate girl :) 

Mari, with that track record for the Chinese chart, you could still use it and just assume it's the opposite of whatever it tells you lol


----------



## Alea

For me the Chinese gender chart says girl and it does if I put in my dates for Maisie too, but that may be complete coincidence, though I will be very surprised if this baby isn't a girl!


----------



## hopie2015

Avalanche- I am so sorry for your loss. Sending healing thoughts your way. Take extra good care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

For the last couple of weeks I've been getting really sore thighs/hips and a weird almost ticklish sensation in my right hip. I chalked it up to sleeping on one side because of my arm, but now I'm sleeping on both sides and still getting it. It happens the minute I get into bed and wakes me up in the middle of the night.

Anyone had anything like that? Also I get lightning sharp pain in my breasts on occasion. I'm sure they are perfectly normal, but I've never had them before and they are quite startling!


----------



## Just1more2

Happy Monday ladies, I hope that you all have had a nice weekend!!

Congrats to those in second tri!! 
I am sure we will even out with some girls soon! I have been sure since my bfp that tiny minion is a girl. Hubby feels the same way, but I have to wait all the way till April 18th to find out! So far away!!

I broke down and bought some grey onesies that I found on discount with cute little lambs on them!! 
And since we have NOTHING but a crib left from DS we also bought a nice car seat that will grow with little one since it was on sale and a nice neutral black/grey color!! :cloud9: 

It is starting to feel more real now that we have a couple of supplies around!!

I don't know about you ladies, but I am glad that we shared our news a few weeks ago, because I CANNOT hide this bump anymore. It is obvious from the time I wake up and just becomes more so as the day goes on. I love it!!

Anyone else with noticeable bumps yet?! :winkwink:


----------



## xanzaba

Just1- my bump is huge! There was this really weird couple on the cruise who kept trying to convince DH that he should deliver the baby and kept touching my belly. Well, the wife told me that I was obviously having a girl because I was so big, and kept asking if I was narrow to begin with. Couldn't wait to get away from those two!


----------



## Hope16

the Chinese gender chart said boy for me and it was right :blue:

...but I do know a few people it was totally wrong for, so I guess you really never know!


----------



## Just1more2

:hi::hi: Campn!!! Glad to see you! Hoping you are well!:hugs:

xanzaba - I don't blame you!! Too weird for me... :growlmad:

hope - I have checked the gender chart for this preg and it says girl, that is my gut too so I guess we will see!!


----------



## hopie2015

Congrats to everyone who has had wonderful scans lately. 
Campn- glad all is going well wish you. Adorable baby scan pic!

I am happy (and still shocked!) to say my Panorama tests came back low risk. They told me that low risk is the best you can get. Hoping for good news on the 16 wk blood test and 20 wk anatomy scan. I am worried about that since I have had to be on so much Zofran.

Xan- that is too funny about that weird couple! I bet you were relieved after the cruise to never have to bump into them again! Wonderful you guys took a cruise. I wonder if that pain is related to sleeping on side. I had it for a while in my entire arm and wrist..the pinching/tingling was so bad-- I think it was from sleeping on my side. Glad your arm is healing well!

Had a rough wknd with my parents and had to take my mom back to the hospital. I wish this sickness would end so I could take better care of my parents. I am so miserable and feel so depressed all the time. I wish I could just check into a hospital at this rate for a week and rest and get IV to rehydrate as drinking fluids still isn't working.

Sorry for the vent. Feeling depressed is the worst. I'm talking to a therapist this week about it. Not sure anything will help though as long as I am this sick. :(


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Hey ladies. I hope it's okay that I write. I just wanted to say I still check on all of you and get so happy when I hear good news. Congrats on the team blue so far!
> 
> I hope everyone here is doing wonderful <3 thinking of everyone!

Great to hear from you Campn - you're still a snuggler :flower:
Hope you're well! Everything going OK?


----------



## MummaMoo

Hope - sorry to hear you're still so sick, and also that your parents health is still bad. You offload on here as much as you need to :hugs:

Xan - my guess about the ticklish sensation you're getting is due to pressure on a nerve somewhere.

Had my 16 week appointment today with my Midwife, still don't know if they want me to give birth at the local MLU or at the birthing centre where the doctors are now based. Also forgot to ask about my MATB1 form which I'm meant to hand in to work to get my maternity pay. Told her that I've got a doppler which she didn't really agree with. Understandable I guess when we're not really experts in determining which sounds are baby etc... although as this one has the heart rate it's easier to tell looking at the numbers. She said as long as I'm using it for a bit of fun then it's OK, but if I stop feeling movement, then don't go to the doppler for reassurance.
All tests came back OK and BP is good so that's good. Next appointment is at 28 weeks, which I think is INSANE.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks for the info ladies, I figured it was all part of the normal abnormalness of pregnancy.

Hopie- I am so happy to hear your results are in. It's not diagnostic (only looking directly at baby's genes is, and that has risks for baby), so low risk is as good as it gets. Sending out warm thoughts for your mom, and wishing away you MS. Hopefully you can enjoy a little bit of good news in the midst of all of your concerns.


----------



## Uni tsi

Well you can add me to team pink! :pink: I'm so excited to be having a girl :happydance:

Hopi, I'm relieved to hear you're low risk. I've been worrying about you, but I didn't want to ask and add to the stress if you were still playing phone tag. I'm so glad it was good news. Hopefully, nice weather will be here soon to bring some sunshine to your life, and your ms will soon be a distant memory :flower:

My bump is showing, but because of my recent loss and still having the baby weight which makes the belly look a little ambiguous, I think everyone at work is too nervous to say anything LOL But, I really am starting to look very pregnant. And, I feel like I'm finally giving myself permission to get excited about this pregnancy :cloud9:


----------



## hopie2015

Uni!! That is such wonderful news. Congrats!! I had a feeling it was a girl! So thrilled for you!!! 
Our first confirmed girl on the board!

Xan- thanks so much. I hope so too. Yes- the nerve pressure thing- just another weird part of pregnancy!

Mumm- thanks. great all tests came back ok! You could probably always go in if you ask before 28 weeks? It does seem like a while. 

Think Chinese chart said a boy for me. Did the baking soda thing and result was girl. Has anyone tried that? Anyone I've told says girl, b/c I've been so sick. But seems plenty of moms with boys have been v. sick too!

Still not showing here. So I guess I can keep hiding til 20 wks!


----------



## MummaMoo

Yes Hopie I'll give her a call and ask about it, as work has to have to form before a certain time. 
As for the ms, I've had friends with very bad sickness with boys so don't think that rule about being more sick with girls applies. Not tried the baking soda test, what's that one again?

Yay! A girl for Uni! 

I have a bump, but it's really high up. I think it's the baby pushing all my existing belly further up. And I feel like I need a caution sticker on my ass saying "WIDE LOAD" :rofl:


----------



## campn

Thank you all so much ladies for welcoming me after I was so unreasonable and hormonal!

Congrats on your girl Uni, I'm so happy for you! 

Mum- I'm good! I had my NT scan and the liquid in the back of the neck was 1.1 and the doctor was happy with that. 
Glad everything is going okay with you! 28 weeks seems so far away!

Hopie- I'm so sorry you're still sick, don't feel bad you can't take good care of your parents, you're doing your best and right now you gotta take care of you too! 

I'm 28, good to know how old everyone else is! 

The Chinese calendar is saying girl but I've no guess, I'm not good at guessing my own :p


----------



## psychochick

Congrats on all the team blues and also uni for team pink! I've actually used two different chinese calendars online and there were different predictions for me. Also I'm Chinese and until using this forum, I had no idea there was such a thing as Chinese calendar for predicting genders 

I'm 30. pretty old for a first time mom on these forums but all my friends are having babies now around 30 so I feel right on track.

Sorry I've been quiet here mostly because I've been completely out of it from the MS. Feeling more energetic now. But I've been enjoying everyone's updates. So happy that it's mostly been good news overall. Hope soon that everyone will be free from MS and sickness and can enjoy the pregnancy.


----------



## campn

Psy- I read you need to use your lunar age and not your regular age? Which I think is usually a year older than your regular age. I find the "Chinese calendar calculators" more helpful than the ones you just out put your and conception month. I'm not Chinese but I take these calendars as if they're magic :D


----------



## MummaMoo

Psy - shhh! Don't say that 30 is pretty old on these forums! It'll make the majority of us on here practically geriatric!! :)

Campn - 1.1 is a great measurement for the nt, think the lowest one we've had on here. Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## Hope16

Nursery Carpet is installed! It's so thick and plush! Very happy with the way it came out :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## psychochick

campn: yes you are right about the lunar age. I try to ignore lunar age cuz it makes me even older!! In that case, the one calendar using lunar age predicted a girl! We will see if it's right.

mumma: :X yeah I know 30 is young compared to many people on here too! 

hope: o man that's nice. we haven't done anything for the nursery yet


----------



## campn

I wanted to apologize to all of you about saying how I haven't felt like I've made any friendships on here, that's not at all true. I feel extremely horrible and stupid and wish I could take it back. Pregnancy truly makes you feel so alone some times even if you're not. The truth is that you're all very supportive and all very friendly. I'm sorry! <3

If you are okay with it I'd like to join you ladies again.


----------



## xanzaba

Campn, no judgement here. I just told-off my mom for interrupting me and ended the phone call. Although it might have been justified, probably not a good idea, and not something I would normally do.


----------



## MeganS0326

Campn, pregnancy is so weird. I've been an emotional wreck this time for sure. I hope this roller coaster slows down soon. Welcome back!! :hugs:


----------



## campn

xanzaba said:


> Campn, no judgement here. I just told-off my mom for interrupting me and ended the phone call. Although it might have been justified, probably not a good idea, and not something I would normally do.

I understand hun! My mom likes to call me every single day and she wants to chat for 1 hour about totally nothing while I've a toddler to chase and chores to do. She doesn't understand that I don't have the time to talk on the phone for an hour and thinks I'm mad at her when I don't pick up. Sometimes I just tell her I'll call you when I can and I feel so guilty about it.


----------



## Sweety21

Sorry I have been mia for while but, the sleepiness is getting to me. I sleep in day with dd during nap time and by night I just am looking for excuse to go to sleep. Recently dh is putting dd to sleep. 

campn, welcome back. No one is gonna judge you here. Hormones do makes us feel alone sometimes.

hopie, so Sorry you are having rough time with ms and your mother being not well. But, it will pass soon. Hang in there.

Congratulations unifor baby girl. And I am showing too.

hope, nice and cozy looking carpet. We haven't started yet. But, will see after we find out gender.

Afm, I definitely have bump now and 12weeks already so, officially in second trimester right? Have my appointment on Saturday and already excited about it but, something seems to be bothering me which I can't put my finger on. 
Chinese gender chart have been correct for dd hope it's right this tine too. I tried baking powder instead of baking soda which doesn't count right?&#12288;it has to be baking soda?


----------



## ssarahh

Campn - welcome back. Honestly hormones are crazy things ... I can honestly cry over anything at the moment xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Welcome back Campn xx

Congrats on the pink bundle Uni- I'm so happy for you &#128522;

Sweetly- I think 14 weeks is second tri buying could've wrong. 

Hope everyone is well. My toddler has broke my phone and it's in for repair so not been online much.
It's finally my dating scan tomorrow!


----------



## xanzaba

Chinese gender chart says boy this time around (correct), but was wrong for my other 2 pregnancies. Hoping that means that this time around is different :)


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome back campn!! Once a snuggler always a snuggler. No hurt feelings here, I will add you back to the first page. Will you remind me of your DD again so I don't have to scour this whole thread?:dohh:

Sweety - It does have to be baking soda, but I have heard mixed conclusions for that theory as with all wives tales. 

I really wish I didn't have to wait so long to find out our gender! I just want to know if my intuition has been right again this time!! Pregnancy involves so much waiting... ugh!! So totally worth it in the end thought!!:baby:


----------



## campn

Thank you sweet ladies! 

I'm due on September 20th! 

Have people been trying to guess the gender for you? Like friends and family? I always find it so weird that they usually all guess so right when I can't guess for myself! I'm also able to guess for others but not me.


----------



## Sweety21

Loraloo, uuhhh! another week to get going then. How are things with you.

just1more, then my prediction with baking powder is useless. Have to go and hunt for soda. I wonder why it is difficult to find it here. And you are right waiting sucks. But, in the end worth it.

campn, my family is guessing boy for me this time. Have no idea why they feels so.


----------



## Lallie81

Welcome back campn!

Lovely to catch up on what everyone is doing/ buying/ preparing! Am so far behind you all! Just had my 12 week appt today with NT scan scheduled for Sunday. Dr was most unimpressed today as I had an empty bladder plus baby was moving like crazy so she couldn't get a good picture or measurement... Oh dear, what is coming my way??!!

Anyway, here's my little Splot measuring 2 days smaller (because we couldn't get it to stay still for a proper measurement) staring right at us while it's heart was beating away at 168bpm :happydance: Hoping for better pics on Sunday
 



Attached Files:







12w3d.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hope16

I got the results from my Harmony test and it confirms 100% boy! :blue: the ultrasound technician was right with her guess! More importantly, everything came back normal...no abnormalities with baby. Thank goodness!


----------



## Just1more2

Campn - Really only OH and I have guessed. I haven't heard much from family on that front. But my midwife does say she thinks girl, too and she says that she is rarely wrong (been doing it for over 20 years!!) 

We will see on April 18th if baby cooperates!!:happydance:

Don't feel bad, I have done NOTHING for baby yet except buying some onesies and a carseat. We intend to move to a new state before baby is born, so there is not really a point preparing too much right now...:shrug:


----------



## xanzaba

Thank you, campn- you inspired me to reach out to my mom and make peace. It was good to do now before a lot of time passed and it became awkward. She was having a bad day, and I was busy, and we laughed it off. Now everything is peaceful and happy and back to normal :hugs:


----------



## campn

Lal- I'm only 13+1 so I'm also a little behind from everyone but I've learned that a month difference isn't long since some have babies early and some have them late. 

Xan- I'm so happy to hear that! Pregnancy really makes us an emotional mess! Last night I cried cause DH is traveling for work and I'm alone with DS and I'm exhausted and can't catch a break so anything makes me cry now. Oh dear lawd! It's even worse once you have the baby! 

I posted my NT scan "nub shot" on the gender prediction and most of the ladies guessed girl, also most of my friends and family guessed girl but I feel like it'll be another boy cause I really want a girl :haha:


----------



## hopie2015

Such great updates from everyone! Hope congrats on the boy and excellent test results!

Welcome back Campn! Congrats also on the excellent NT measurements!
It sure must be hard early months of pregnancy and with a little one at home, and dh traveling. I can't wait 'til my pregnancy irritability eases. I also have snapped at both my parents..who are ill..so I feel even more terrible. Some days I just feel like I can barely cope between the ms and all. Each night I say a prayer for forgiveness! Today I'm trying harder. It is hard!

So I feel geriatric now after reading everyone's ages! I did the Chinese gender chart and said 'cannot figure out given your age'. My age is on the chart..it's not that bad! So tried few times and it came back as girl. But Campn said has to be lunar age- whatever that is- so I made myself a year older and it comes back boy. Is this thing at all for real?
Baking soda gave me a girl result! 

Sorry others are also struggling with sickness. I hate I still have to take Zofran. I hope today finds everyone feeling better!
I am going to read up now on how to tame these pregnancy moods.. :)


----------



## Just1more2

Campn - I know how you feel. We will be moving to a new state at the end of the school year since DH was offered a job he cant refuse that will allow me to stay home with the baby. 
He will begin work there about 2 months before me and DS are ready to join him there so we will be alone for that whole time. :cry: We have never been away from each other for more than a day or two at a time. This will be really hard.


----------



## Kiki1993

Hi :) Can I join? I'm due on the 27th!
Had my scan today :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Welcome Kiki!

Had a day today where I slept like a log and woke up feeling like I could sleep for another 10 hours.

Curious to see what the Chinese gender chart says for me if I added another year on to my age... but will look tomorrow, need my sleeps... :sleep:


----------



## tag74

:hi: Yay, I found you guys! I would love to join you ladies. My Due Date is September 27 and will be confirmed tomorrow at my NT scan.

Is there a FB group as well?


----------



## xanzaba

Welcome Kiki, lovely scan!

Tag74- we are finally bump buddies on the other side of the rainbow :)


----------



## xanzaba

For the past few days I have been having the worst headaches. Anybody find anything that helps? My go-tos are usually caffeine or medication, both I try to stay away from...


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Campn, welcome back!!

Tag and KiKi, great to have you both on board.

Uni, I'm so happy to hear that you're having a little girl.

Lora, sending good thoughts for your scan today.

Me, I've been MIA for a while. My extreme exhaustion and MS is getting worse instead of better, and I've had a pretty bad couple of weeks. Really hoping that I start to feel human again soon.


----------



## LoraLoo

FINALLY ladies, I can show off my little one &#9786;&#65039;&#128525;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome new ladies!!! I will add you to page one!:hugs::happydance:

Xanzaba - I struggle badly with headaches too. I have been pounding the water and keeping up on my iron intake and it seems to be helping. But there was a week, maybe week 14?, where I had one every day that NOTHING seemed to touch. I just had to muddle through. It was awful.
Hope it gets better soon for you!!

Lora!! What a beautiful scan. Looking so healthy, it makes my heart happy to see!:thumbup:


----------



## hopie2015

Kiki and Tag- welcome! I hope you are both feeling good in your pregnancy. I am not aware of a FB group. Nice to have you here!

Lora- wonderful scan pic!!! :) :)

Xan- sorry about the headaches. So common during pregnancy. Girls in my other m/c group all had headaches thru their pregnancy.. I'll ask what worked. 

Inviv- so sorry you are feeling so crummy still. I sure hope it lifts for you soon and we can enjoy spring time in a couple weeks and feel human again! It really is the pits. 

Happy St. Patrick's Day! (I'm not Irish..but baby will be half! :))


----------



## Sweety21

Beautiful scan Lora. 

Welcome tag and kiki. 

xan those are the only thing I can think of. Hope you feel better soon. 

inviv, so sorry your ms is that bad. Hopefully second trimester will give you some relief. 

hopie, Happy saint Patrick's day to you too!


----------



## mari35racz36

Hey ladies, back from our mini vacation at the indoor water park with the kids. Had a great time but on the last day my 4yr old fell and split his chin open. Had to go to the ER and get it stitched up. It was so hard seeing him in such pain. He is ok now. 
I've had horrible left hip pain for the past few days. It's gets so bad at night I can barely walk. I think I will need physio or a chiropractor. Nausea is mostly gone but i still have my moments. 

Campn - welcome back!!! Don't worry, my hormones are a mess. My hubby has no idea what to expect from me each day. Lol 

Welcome to all of the new ladies!! :)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!


----------



## xanzaba

Yes, happy St. Patricks day.

Thanks for the support on headaches- today I bought a decaf mocha and I don't know if it was a placebo effect or the smell of the coffee in the shop, but the headaches is at bay for the moment. I'll mention the headaches to my OBGYN on Monday as well- I have been told to stay away from the prenatals with iron as my red blood cell count is always high, but I'm wondering if maybe it has dropped and anemia could be causing the headaches.


----------



## Hope16

these headaches are the worst. I was told to stay hydrated and to aim for 4 bottles of water a day. So hard for me to do, since I always feel full and I'm not that thirsty to begin with. But I'm willing to try anything after the horrendous headache I had yesterday. These headaches last 24-48 hours! It's so brutal. I feel your pain Xan!


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - sorry for your headaches. I've been getting really bad ones over the past few weeks. They can be so debilitating. I'm going to mention them to my doc next week at my appt. I had them with my last pregnancy too. The migraines got so bad my OB actually prescribed Tylenol 3. But I didn't really take it because it wasn't helping. I suffer from low iron which causes migraines for me. I really hope they go away for you soon.


----------



## Lallie81

Lovely scan Lora, congratulations!

If struggling to drink water but still having headaches maybe try some rehydration salts? Might help?


----------



## tag74

xanzaba said:


> Welcome Kiki, lovely scan!
> 
> Tag74- we are finally bump buddies on the other side of the rainbow :)

Yes!!! Great to see you here! I scanned the first page and was excited to see you here too!



InVivoVeritas said:


> Campn, welcome back!!
> 
> Tag and KiKi, great to have you both on board.
> 
> Uni, I'm so happy to hear that you're having a little girl.
> 
> Lora, sending good thoughts for your scan today.
> 
> Me, I've been MIA for a while. My extreme exhaustion and MS is getting worse instead of better, and I've had a pretty bad couple of weeks. Really hoping that I start to feel human again soon.

Thank you!!



Just1more2 said:


> Welcome new ladies!!! I will add you to page one!:hugs::happydance:
> 
> Xanzaba - I struggle badly with headaches too. I have been pounding the water and keeping up on my iron intake and it seems to be helping. But there was a week, maybe week 14?, where I had one every day that NOTHING seemed to touch. I just had to muddle through. It was awful.
> Hope it gets better soon for you!!
> 
> Lora!! What a beautiful scan. Looking so healthy, it makes my heart happy to see!:thumbup:

Thank you!

Lora, great scan pic! So happy for you!


----------



## campn

Xan- I always get headaches so that's why I have to drink coffee everyday, and a huge amount of water. Sitting alone in a dark room with a cool wash cloth helps. Do you know those cooling pads you buy from the pharmacy, maybe try that too, and putting some vapor rub on the sides of my forehead helps a bit. I hope they go away for you, mine usually go away during pregnancy so I'm hoping they start doing away. The extra blood flow is supposedly good for headaches. 

Mari- sorry about your son! I hate when they get hurt and I see blood, my anxiety goes crazy. I'm glad he's okay poor guy! 

Happy St. Patrick's day! :)


----------



## mari35racz36

Lora - what a beautiful scan pic!! So happy for you:)


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats on the scan Lora! What a beautiful little baby!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Geez, this does go fast, completely missed the scan photo Loraloo. Congrats, beautiful pic :)


----------



## psychochick

Lora: really lovely scan! I just had a scan too and tech could not get such a complete pic of the bean (also my bean was moving a lot) so that's a really good shot!

xan and hope: sorry about headaches, my friend said the only thing that helped her headaches was drinking a ton of water. It did help with headaches but of course made her have to pee a lot. Just can't win with these things.

was wondering if many of you did nt measurements and what they were? I saw some of you had 1.x mm, which I know is really great measurement. Mine yesterday was more like 2.5mm. She was measuring 2.2mm, 2.5mm, and sometimes when the baby is looking upwards it increased to 3.1mm. They said the 2.5mm was the most accurate measurement (when the baby is looking down) which is still kind of high isn't it? My baby was measuring almost 13 weeks though, maybe that's why? The doc wasn't worried though and said low risk and get final result after second tri screening. I'm not too worried yet but wanted to check. I wanted to get the screening to get as much info as possible, but feels like I have more questions now than before


----------



## Hope16

my ultrasound technician said anything under 3mm is okay! Try not to worry. As long as your bloods come back low risk, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Uni tsi

Lora, what a great scan! so cute! 

Kiki and Tag welcome :)

Xan, sorry to hear about the headaches. And my sympathy as well to the other ladies who have them. I wish I had any practical advice. 

Psy, did they give you the percentile rank of the results? That might help you have a better understanding of how typical that particular measurement is in healthy babies.


----------



## campn

Psy- At exactly 12 weeks mine was 1.1 but your number seems just fine. The number alone doesn't mean much at all from what I read, all they could guess from that + the blood tests is the chances only, but it doesn't mean your baby wouldn't be healthy. They also take your age and weight and many other things into their calculations. I wouldn't be worried. 

Lora- Such a cute picture! That's a photogenic baby!


----------



## xanzaba

Psy- my little guy was measuring around 13 weeks, and the tech said from that anything 3 or lower was good. Try not to worry/google.


----------



## psychochick

Thanks for the reassurances, and good to know that other docs are saying the same thing about < 3mm being normal. 

uni: they didn't give percentile, only MoM (multiple of median). my bloods were all like 0.7-0.8 MOM which seems ok, but ideal would be 1.0 MoM. NT was 1.66MoM which would mean that the median is 1.5mm. But yea it's not clear whether 1.66MoM is within range or not.

I'll stop googling now. :) Happy st. patrick's day everyone.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello ladies, can I join you??

Bit of background of me, I have a 3 year old that was conceived 4 months into a new relationship after struggling to conceive for 3 years with a previous partner :dohh: Fast forward to now, we are married and after a year of ntnp, a miscarriage and 2 years of trying plus numerous tests scans and such we are expecting number 2 :baby::baby: I do have PCOS but the doctors couldnt find a single issue, as I was ovulating regularly! Body does what it wants :haha: I am dated as 13 weeks today, need to fiddle with my ticker. Hoping the morning sickness takes a hike soon, its really messing with my happiness levels!


----------



## campn

X- Welcome and congrats!! 

Ladies thought I'd post my 12 week nub shot and see if any of you have any gender guesses? It's not the best shot sadly.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ssarahh

Campn - I'm going to guess girl but that's an uneducated guess!


----------



## xanzaba

X-ginge welcome!

Camp'n, I'm rubbish with guessing, but looks beautiful.

Psycho- for the HCG, less is better. Down's syndrome has high HCG, low PAPP-A. So the 2 together probably cancel each other out. When I had a bad NT scan it was about 4.7mm


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - cute scan pic!! I guess boy:)

X-ginge- welcome! Hope your MS eases soon. Mine is just going away now at 15 weeks.

Psy - I think your NT number sounds just fine. My friend had a 3.2mm and her baby girl was born just perfect:)


----------



## Uni tsi

Welcome ginge! Cute baby you have there. 

Campn I'm horrible at guessing! She has a really nice profile though :) Are you getting the blood work done to find out early? 

Psy, I had never heard of MoM scores before. I liked learning about them but they seem not very helpful without knowing what the standard deviation is. I'm the annoying patient that when the scan technician shows me results and says "anything within this range from here to here is normal" I always ask, "Is that one standard deviation" and they just look at me like I have two heads! lol 

But, I did root around the interwebs a little on your behalf and I agree with everyone who said anything under 3 is just fine. I also learned the NT scan has a lot of false positives which is why they combine it with the blood work. Your blood work sounds good so I really think you can relax <3 Did they give you specific odds? When they did mine, I have the same odds after my blood test/scan as a 20 year old, which was pretty reassuring. Made me feel young lol


----------



## psychochick

Uni: I totally get ur question about standard deviation, it's a good question. But I think that uses the average and not the median, which I'm also not used to thinking about. They gave me odds at 1/700 which is ok but I think its supposed to be even lower at my age..
Odds at a 20 year old sounds great! Congrats ;)

Campn great scan, really jealous on how clear it is compared to mine. I totally can't tell the gender, their legs tend to be so curled up its hard to get a good look in there.

Xginge you have a lovely scan too. So jealous!


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies! I wish it was a better picture! 

Uni- I'm not doing the blood test I'm going for the private gender scan instead, it's not as accurate but I like the suspense and thrill of it more (and it's much cheaper!) and at least I'll get to see the baby and get pictures and videos! 

Psy- thank you hun! I thought the quality was bad and was like "here my fat rolls go again!" I think a very full bladder helps. They say try drinking a gallon of water daily for two weeks before your next scan for great results. Also 1/700 I think is great! I know it's hard but I really don't think you've anything to worry about. I'm sure it's a super healthy and happy baby in there!


----------



## Sweety21

Campn, my guess is a boy! I think I see boy nub. 

ginge, welcome to board and cute baby pic you got there.

My scan is tomorrow excited and nervous at same time.


----------



## x-ginge-x

im rubbish at gender guess but i think boy for mine? :shrug:


----------



## Hope16

Campn I feel like our ultrasound pics look similar so I'm going to guess boy! When do you find out??


----------



## hopie2015

Welcome x-gin!

Campn- I'm terrible with seeing nubs, I think. I can't tell! I can't see it on mine either. But tech obviously saw it since she asked us if we wanted to know at 12 wks!

Sweety- wishing you best of luck at your scan today!

PsychC- anything under 3 they consider normal and I read a lot of stories online where people have measurements well over 3.2 and babies were perfectly fine. Plus your other results are great. I really do believe there is nothing to worry about. Also read if the measurements are done at the end of the length of time (I think it is up to 13wks?) they suggest it to be done, it can be a higher reading. 

Mari- sorry about your little one's accident! Glad he is okay and good you all got away. So glad to hear your ms is pretty much gone now?! So far I am having my first okay day. Maybe there really will be some magic at almost 16 wks with feeling better!

AFM, I still have trouble believing this pregnancy is real. It's all just too surreal to me and fact that I'm still not showing makes me wonder.
I found some positive pregnancy affirmations to start doing online. :)


----------



## xanzaba

I went in yesterday for my AFP test and they weighed me. I am 16+ weeks and have only gained 1 pound since the beginning. I had no vomiting and ate my way through 1st trimester. Maybe it's because I gained weight with the last pregnancy and didn't lose it before becoming pregnant again. Definitely showing- bump is un-hidable and a giant mountain when I lie down- and my boobs are definitely bigger. I'm eating pretty well- solid meals plus a sizable snack mid-morning. I just don't want to be depriving baby of anything. Ladies that have been through this, is this normal?


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome Ginge! Can you tell me your DD and I will add you to page one? Thanks!!

Xan - as long as you aren't depriving your body, I don't think there is anything to worry about. People will be jealous, though!!

Has anyone started feeling movement yet? I have just started having definite baby bubbles as of yesterday. I notice them best when I am sitting at work. But feel them sometimes if I prod my belly while laying in bed. :cloud9: It makes me so happy!!


----------



## xanzaba

Ooh, Just1- I am jealous! I want to feel baby moving. The lack of symptoms and weight gain makes me nervous (will it ever end?!?) and I would love to feel some kicking.


----------



## MummaMoo

Blimey, have just had to read through pages to catch up! Did I not come on here yesterday!? It was a bit mad here though, my 2 year old suddenly started throwing up yesterday afternoon so was stripping beds, cleaning floors and carpets... the poor washing machine is worn out! She was sick in the night too but never woke us up, it hasn't upset her at all. She wasn't too keen on a bath at 6.30 this morning when I discovered her with her vomit all in her hair though.

Right, if I miss anything, I apologise - my head is well and truly in the fog of baby brain!

Campn - can I just say again how great it is to see you back, your input/advice/experience is always great to read. As for a nub guess, I'm going to guess girl, it's not that visible but i don't see any sticky up bit so that's the reason for my guess. Am probably totally wrong!

Have also heard that below 3 is classed as good regarding nt measurement.

Movement - yes! Just today, whilst sat for break at work I felt two very definite but subtle kicks.

Welcome x-ginge!


----------



## amantila

I've been MIA for a few days because I've been so busy...but I just wanted to drop in and say hi! I will try to catch up when I'm not working...hours away from spring break! Wohoo!

Upset though that the food I'm craving horribly is a no no :[ All I want is a delicious salami and cheese sandwich with mustard. Whyyyyyyy????? :[


----------



## campn

Thanks for all the guesses ladies!! I'm not good at guessing either hehe. I don't see a nub sticking up either but could be hidden by the leg but I'll guess girl! 

Mum- That's incredibly sweet and kind of you. I appreciate it so much! I'm so glad to be back here. Thank you for letting me!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Duhh forgot due date it's the 22nd September !

Oh no mumma I hope lo is ok now :( I'm terrified of stomach bugs!

Morning sickness is killing me, people say oh isn't pregnancy wonderful and amazing. No it's dreadful and I hate the first few months with a passion, I hate being sick it makes me worried and anxious and causes panic attacks thanks to stupid emetophobia. I want to go to sleep and wake in a few months time :(


----------



## psychochick

x-ginge: I totally agree. I told my DH that pregnancy is kind of like adolescence: it's a very impactful experience and a truly memorable one, but nobody loves adolescence and I'm not "loving" being pregnant. I love getting to know my baby, but I would be willing to do at a little later if I could by pass the symptoms!! Really sorry you're still getting MS, I think it'll go away in a week (by 14 weeks).

just1more: ooo what does baby bubbles feel like? I've been feeling odd stuff here and there. Like I could feel something literally stretching yesterday, and its different from my regular cramp feeling. I also feel tugs and stuff but I wouldn't know if it's the baby moving or not.

xan: I wouldn't worry about the weight. In fact if you've been eating well your baby's probably getting plenty of nutrients compared to the rest of us  Also, since this isn't your first one, I've heard it's common that the later pregnancy doesn't affect your weight as much as the first one.

hopie: don't worry, I also have trouble believing it sometimes too. Even when i see my baby at the ultrasound it's like my baby's on the screen, is it really actually inside me?

Thanks for the reassurances, seriously feeling so much better now about the screening results. And since everyone's showing their scan pics, I can show one of mine. The one with the baby's profile is alright, not as clear as everyone else's and only half the body, but there's a scan of the baby's arm and hand with all five fingers that I just love:



That's the baby looking at us and waving :) The baby was sucking on the thumb at some point too but we didn't get a photo of that unfortunately.


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks x-ginge - Sophie seems OK, no more sick at all today, she's just been a little less boisterous (usually she's a little firework). Have fed her little and often and made sure she's had plenty to drink. I think it's just a 24hr vomiting bug, the first time she's ever thrown up which is pretty good considering she's 2!

Our scan pics were close up so we've never been able to do a nub check on our little pickle.

With Sophie, when I first felt her move inside, it felt like a very light vibration, kind of like when you hold a butterfly in your hands and it's wings tickle as they flutter. Just imagine that in your tummy, and that's it. Haven't felt that this time, just nudges. At around week 13 (I think) this time, I had a couple of occasions where my stomach felt like something was doing flip flops inside, like being on a boat in choppy waters.


----------



## LoraLoo

Psy I think that measurements completely fine, especially as you're measuring 13 weeks, the nt measurement does increase with gestation ... Cute pic too! Hello baby &#128525;X 

Campn I think girl! 

Hope everyone's doing well. Are all the team yellowers staying strong?!


----------



## MummaMoo

Standing firm as a team yellower here!


----------



## campn

Mum- I adore the self control of team yellow! I can't even wait for the anatomy scan to find out so I'm getting an early gender scan. It's kinda funny how we try to look hard at the baby's private parts and post it on the Internet to show others. When else could one do that!? Hahaha.


----------



## x-ginge-x

We were team yellow for baby 1, turned blue haha, we want to know this time but not making it public knowledge.

My nt measurement was 1.5mm :) waiting for blood results now, got a car seat and base for free today :D


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Mum- I adore the self control of team yellow! I can't even wait for the anatomy scan to find out so I'm getting an early gender scan. It's kinda funny how we try to look hard at the baby's private parts and post it on the Internet to show others. When else could one do that!? Hahaha.

So true! Post a baby's private parts on Facebook in an innocent "baby enjoying bath time" photo and it gets reported and banned as it contains nudity!


----------



## xanzaba

Yay x-ginge! Onto 2nd trimester with one less worry.

Okay, hoping to start a rash of bump pics. This was spurred by a friend of mine today saying that I was starting to show (she was one of the last ones that noticed).

16 + 1 day
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 3-18-16 at 5.46 PM.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ssarahh

Lora - staying team yellow at the moment! I did start to change my mind a couple of weeks ago but am firmly back to being team yellow!

Have posted my 14 + 3 bump pic. Definitely starting to show a bit although am still able to hide it quite easily under my clothes at the mo x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## campn

Aww I love the bump pictures! You ladies are petite I'm so jealous! I look so much bigger this time compared to with DS. 

Here's today's at 13+3 although I look more like 18 weeks :p I've also been feeling movements here and there but they're so subtle.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Sweety21

I really admire the patience ladies. Being team yellow requires way more patience than i have. But, I guess the surprise is all worth it. 

just1more, I am so jealous. Can't wait to feel mine.

lovely bumps ladies. And great measurement psy. 

hopie, it's surreal for me too. When I see baby on screen it's really hard to digest that baby is in there for real.

Afm, my scan went well and already decided to have delivery in the hospital I am visiting right now. We need to decide on c-section date so, it will be before the edd. The baby was measuring 70mm and head measurements 24mm. Hope they are on track. Here is the pic we got
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2322.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5









DSC_2325.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dreamer1316

Hi ladies
I have been keeping uo to date but just not checking in as been very busy doing some home improvements plus suffering from the migraines i know some people can relate to! 13 weeks today, still 6 days till my scan i dont know how i will last the wait im so desperate to see my bean! Actually struggling to believe it as i have no bump and symptoms have all but gone. Lovely scan pics recently- making me jealous!


----------



## MummaMoo

Loving the bumps!

Sweety great scan pics!

Woke up with D&V this morning, feeling awful and not even water is staying down. Urgh. Hoping MrMoos parents will come and take Sophie so I can live in the bathroom!

Will do a bump pic when I'm back on my feet.


----------



## Sweety21

MummaMoo said:


> Loving the bumps!
> 
> Sweety great scan pics!
> 
> Woke up with D&V this morning, feeling awful and not even water is staying down. Urgh. Hoping MrMoos parents will come and take Sophie so I can live in the bathroom!
> 
> Will do a bump pic when I'm back on my feet.

Hope you feel well soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Sweety- such a lovely scan! Congrats.

Dreamer, hope the headaches go away. Mine have been better since I've been more careful about drinking a lot of water

Mumma- hope you feel better

Campn, sarah- lovely bumps! Thanks for spreading bump fever :)


----------



## campn

Sweety- What a sweet baby!

Mum- Oh no hun I'm so sorry to hear that. Being sick when you've kids and pregnant is the worst thing in the world, I hope your mister comes home and rescues you. Feel better mama.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh no mumma hope it passes quickly xx 

Lovely scan pics X


----------



## mari35racz36

Mummamoo- sorry your are sick. Hope you get lots of rest and a speedy recovery!

Just1more - I have been feeling flutters for the past couple of weeks. But the past 2 days I am actually feeling little tiny movements not just a flutter anymore. It's so neat!! :)

Hopie - I am glad you are starting to feeling better too:) Must be something about 16 weeks!! I am able to enjoy my morning coffee again which is so nice.

Sweety - such a great scan pic!! :)

Lovely bump pics ladies!!!


----------



## Alea

I have a million and ten things to catch up on! I hope you're all well.


----------



## x-ginge-x

My bloods results came back super fast 1 in 50,000 so low risk! :) hope you are feeling better mumma


----------



## hopie2015

Congrats everyone on all the great appointments!
Sweety- adorable baby.. Congrats on your great scan! Yes, it is so strange- even while watching baby on the screen I did not feel it is real. 

Mumm- sorry you are sick and like Campn said- with kids it is the hardest. I hope you get lots of help tomorrow with your lo and can do nothing but rest to kick this. 

Xan- hope the headaches are better? Try not to worry about the lack of weight gain..and consider yourself lucky. :) If doctor isn't concerned with it yet, I am sure it is fine. Great bump pictures everyone!

Mari- so glad you are better! I still have to take the med but have had much better days than before.

Still not showing here and sick of these moods. Had a fight with OH. I just want to be alone all the time. I wonder since Zofran blocks serotonin (happy chemical), if it is making me more crazy? :wacko:


----------



## MummaMoo

Morning Momma's,

Things are improving here a bit, no more D and trying hard not to V! Unfortunately MrMoo came home from work with the same bug so that's both grown ups floored. Sophie, bless her thinks stroking our cheeks softly will make us all better. Just had a shower to try and feel more human. I feel like my bump has completely disappeared :(

Here is my pic, really does feel like it's shrunk! I guess have no food in my belly at all has a lot to do with it.https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412311831.jpg


----------



## xanzaba

Mumma- lovely bump and I'm glad you're feeling half(?) better. 

I've had on-and-off D pretty much since 10 weeks. Picked up just as the nausea went away. I guess I'll take it, but it's back on and worse than ever. I think Friday I convinced myself to eat more than I should have and that started things on a downward spiral.


----------



## MummaMoo

Ouch Xan, having constant D must be terrible.


----------



## mari35racz36

Mummamoo - what a lovely bump:) Glad you are slowly starting to feel better.

Xan - sorry you have been suffering from D. I had this between 6-10 weeks off an on. It was horrible. I really hope it passes for your soon!

Hopie - I am actually not taking my meds anymore. They made me so tired and I swear they affected my mood too. Hopefully you get more and more good days:).


----------



## campn

Mum- Glad you're feeling a bit better, I had a respitory infection 2 weeks ago and that was absolute hell plus being nauseous and fatigued. Your bump is so adorable and you look tiny! I've a feeling I will totally explode this pregnancy, I think I'll have a belly bump and a butt bump! 

I've a question to all of you ladies, are any of you sleeping badly? Every single night I wake up at 4 am and struggle to fall back asleep, it's been going on for at least a month and it's so unlike me. Mother Nature already prepping me for night feedings!? So much for "oh better get all the sleep I could now!"


----------



## x-ginge-x

Stressed anxious worried mummy here.. Son stopped at nannans last night he woke at 5.20 which is not like him ...5.30 he threw up on the bed, as a normal person it would be fine. Not for me I have severe emetophobia and I just can't deal with this I am struggling horrifically with my morning sickness :cry: I'm currently hiding in our bedroom while daddy looks after him, no sick since but he's very pale and lethargic won't eat and is barely drinking. I feel like such a failure.


----------



## Lallie81

Campn, I am 5am on the dot every day- it's crazy!
Ginge you just do what you need to to get through. That's all any of us can do, taking it one step at a time...

Had my NT scan today which was great. Baby was moving around soooo much it was unbelievable. HR was 165 and NT measurement was 1.5mm. Need to wait for blood results.
 



Attached Files:







20160320_132719.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5









2016-03-20 23.37.12.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Alea

*MummaMoo*, sorry to hear you and MrMoo are poorly! I hope you get better soon and that the nasty bug bypasses Sophie. 

*xan*, sorry to hear that you are unwell too! Are you feeling any better now?

*campn*, sadly I am not having sleeping issues so I have no advice to offer but I hope someone else can help :hugs:

*ginge*, you're not a failure! You musn't think that. Do you have any dioralyte at home? If so, offer your son some of that to ensure he doesn't get dehydrated, especially as he isn't drinking much. 

*Lallie*, what a beautiful picture! Thanks for sharing. Does your son have any idea he is going to be a big brother?

I have my 16 week appointment with the MW tomorrow. I can't wait to hear baby's heartbeat!


----------



## campn

X- Sorry about your DS. I really hate when they're sick :( I hope you don't catch it!

Lal- Great scan pic! I'm not good with the nub theory but I'm gonna guess girl! 

Alea- don't say sadly! That's great you're sleeping! I hope it lasts for you :)


----------



## xanzaba

Lallie- great pic! Glad everything looked good.

x-ginge- I can't see someone else throwing up without going into gagging spasms, so I sympathize. Let DH take care of it for now. You're growing a human :)

Campn- I am up at least once in the night to pee, and struggle to get back to sleep. Especially if DH snores. Last night I was getting so annoyed, and then felt bad because he took the red eye to get home to me and he was sleeping so soundly. At four I went to the sofa, I woke up to the dog cuddling up with me which was a nice way to wake up.

Feeling better today. I ate light meals- toast for breakfast and spaghetti for lunch. For dinner I convinced DH to make a mild curry with chicken, vegetables and rice. I should get some calcium, but I'm kind of nervous to try yogurt.


----------



## psychochick

nice bumps everyone. I haven't taken a bump pic yet, was waiting for it to get more obvious. Although on Friday one of my guy friends spotted my bump and asked me! I couldn't believe it, didn't think it was obvious. I'm not even in second tri yet ><

campn: sometimes I wake up 4-5am especially after getting up to pee and have trouble falling back to sleep. But I stay in bed and usually after an hour I can sleep again. I had this issue sometimes before during TWW too.

I sympathize with everyone still struggling with the nausea. I'm kind of disappointed that at 13 weeks I'm still feeling nauseous. Feels like it will never go away. :(


----------



## aidensxmomma

x-ginge-x said:


> Stressed anxious worried mummy here.. Son stopped at nannans last night he woke at 5.20 which is not like him ...5.30 he threw up on the bed, as a normal person it would be fine. Not for me I have severe emetophobia and I just can't deal with this I am struggling horrifically with my morning sickness :cry: I'm currently hiding in our bedroom while daddy looks after him, no sick since but he's very pale and lethargic won't eat and is barely drinking. I feel like such a failure.

Sending you big hugs :hugs: I have emetophobia, too and it's made this pregnancy really, really hard. I've also struggled a few times throughout my older kids lives with them getting stomach bugs. Luckily, they don't get sick often but when they do is incredibly stressful for me, especially because I am normally on my own with them since OH works 12 hour overnight shifts. You are definitely not a failure. :hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

Campn - thank you, and I'll love you forever saying I'm tiny, but I'm really not, my mirror was obviously just being kind to me yesterday. Plus I was lifting my boobs up (was in a comfort bra so not an awful lot of support going on there). Honestly, really I have a body shape more resembling Jabba the Hut :) And yeah, my ass spread big time last pregnancy too, at one point I questioned whether Sophie had taken a wrong turn and implanted in my arse! :haha:
As for sleeping, I normally wake up just before 5, it's 5.20 here now. I can have nights where I wake up constantly through the night, but usually I can sleep soundly through till about this time. A little frustrating, but I'm awake to hear the birds waking up, which is lovely.

x-ginge - so sorry about your little boy being sick, there's so much going around at the moment. I hope he's clear of it soon. Don't feel bad about a genuine phobia, let DH clear it up. 

Lallie - lovely scan! I'm going to say girl too.

Alea - are you UK? My Midwife wouldn't listen for the HB at my 16week app and just write down "too early" even though she knew that I've heard it myself. Hope your appointment goes well!!

Xan - glad you're feeling better, and getting some food in your belly. I tried some yesterday, but my stomach still isn't ready for it yet.

Psy - hang in there, the relief from nausea should be just around the corner (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Lallie81

Thanks for all the lovely comments and gender guesses everyone, can't wait to find out for sure!!

So sorry to hear some of you are still struggling so much to keep food down. Have you thought of trying to stomach a protein or meal replacement shake just to get nutrients in you?

Psy I just saw your ticker and think we're both due on the same day...25th right? (According to LMP)


----------



## Alea

MummaMoo said:


> Alea - are you UK? My Midwife wouldn't listen for the HB at my 16week app and just write down "too early" even though she knew that I've heard it myself. Hope your appointment goes well!!

Oh really? That's so strange! At my 16 week appointment with Maisie I got to hear her heartbeat so I just assumed it would be the same this time as my care is under the same hospital etc. A shame you didn't get to hear it as yours. Thank you! I'll report back later.


----------



## x-ginge-x

No more sick but until 48 hours have passed I'm not safe :( still anxious, slept on the sofa last night


----------



## Mummy1506

I've been so Sick this past week started with. Migraine was throwing up thought it was just the headache as I'm always sick with them anyway but sickness carried on all week so put it down to pregnancy but now my son started throwing up last night so might be a nasty bug! I don't know how you ladies cope that have had non stop morning sickness for weeks on end &#128542;.


----------



## xanzaba

My 16 week appointment is today. I don't know if I'll hear the heartbeat (the doctor is a little minimalist about dopplers and ultrasounds and says you can never be 100% sure they are safe), but I hope so. It's been 5 weeks since the ultrasound and 4 weeks since I fell and broke my arm. I think I feel the first little flutters every once in a while, but it would make me so much more secure to have a little snapshot into what is happening in my belly.


----------



## ssarahh

xanzaba said:


> My 16 week appointment is today. I don't know if I'll hear the heartbeat (the doctor is a little minimalist about dopplers and ultrasounds and says you can never be 100% sure they are safe), but I hope so. It's been 5 weeks since the ultrasound and 4 weeks since I fell and broke my arm. I think I feel the first little flutters every once in a while, but it would make me so much more secure to have a little snapshot into what is happening in my belly.

Good luck with your appointment. Xx


----------



## xanzaba

Well, a little peace of mind already- just got back normal (within normal range, technically) AFP results! From what I read, any "fetal distress" will cause higher AFP levels. So there's that :)


----------



## mari35racz36

So I had a really bad fall yesterday. I fell down my hardwood stairs. I slipped from the top step and fell about 5 steps down and hit my tailbone and elbow really bad. The second my butt hit the step there was this huge gush that came out of me. I had no idea if I had peeed myself or broke my waters. I was in shock such from the fall my heart rate went up so high. I went to the hospital last night and was fully assessed. Baby is ok and I did not break my waters. I'm just waiting for an ultrasound right now. All is good, but omg was I was so scared. 

Hope everyone else is well today:)


----------



## campn

Mumma- I laughed so hard at your Jabba the hut comment! I'm sure that's not true at all! I'm worried that the weight gain will go up to my face that will be so hard to hide! 

Xan- Glad everything is fine! Hooray!! 

Mari- oh my that's terrifying! I'm glad the baby is fine, are you okay? Sadly the balance just gets worse and worse the bigger we get. Take good care of yourself mama! 

Mummy- I think you should talk to your midwife or doctor and have them prescribe you something. I just took a children's anti- nausea syrup that's over the counter and it just took the edge off. I also suffer from headaches sadly and Tylenol does nothing for me.


----------



## hopie2015

Oh Mari, I am so sorry..that sounds like a terrible fall. Good you went to hospital and so glad baby is okay. I hope you are able to get lots of bed rest these next few days. Keep us posted on how you're feeling.
I also had a fall Sat. night. My mom called out for help at 2am.. I found her on the floor not breathing right and ran to call 911. (She is OK!) I fell and hurt both knees and my wrist. Could have been a lot worse. Have to find out what is causing my mom to hyperventilate.
Just so much stress and worry lately, I am so scared for my 16wk appt Thursday.

Xan- so glad to hear about your excellent 16 wk appt!

Sorry for those who feel sick. Campn- was Emotrol the anti-nausea syrup you tried? I was going to try that because really want to get off this Zofran.
As for sleep, I am right with ya. Haven't slept more than 3 hours at a time since 8 weeks and really, really annoying!

Lallie- thanks..good idea.. I am going to try a protein shake.

REST UP MARI!


----------



## xanzaba

Just back from the OBGYN- She did a quick ultrasound to appease my fears (did I say that I LOVE my OBGYN) and everything looks good. The little contortionist was bending over, his toes next to his head, and with long legs about the size of his body. She said she wouldn't have been able to get a potty shot, so it's good we knew the gender :)


----------



## campn

Hopie- Yeah that's the one! I also tried it with DS and it helped. It wasn't great but it made it less awful for sure. I heard Zofran can make you so weak and fainty.


----------



## xanzaba

Mari and hopie- I'm glad you ladies are okay (and your mom hopie) it's scary to fall during pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## psychochick

mari: that sounds terrifying. So glad the baby's ok. I also have hardwood floor at home and it used to be no problem but ever since pregnancy I've almost slipped a couple of times.

x-ginge and mummy: hope no more sickness for the family.

lallie: yes we appear to be due date buddies! Although my baby's consistently measuring half a week ahead. :) I guess we're relatively late in the september snuggler group, I'm definitely waiting anxiously for second tri to start so my symptoms would subside.


----------



## Lallie81

Glad to hear everyone's ok Mari and Hopie and also great news xan!

I am measuring ahead too psy but I gave up paying attention to what the scans said last pregnancy and just go with the LMP. It changed every time (and I was scanned every 2 weeks) and I was getting too caught up in it all!


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie-Thanks so much:) oh my, I am so sorry you fell too. Really glad your mom is ok. That is definitely stressful. My 16 week appt is Thurs too. I have a massive bruise on my tailbone and it hurts to even sit. I also hurt my left elbow really bad. Sleeping was hard last night as any pressure on Ito cause alot of pain. But I can move it. I am going to show my doc my elbow on Thursday. 

Xan - so glad your appt went well:) 

AFM - my scan this morning went really well. Baby looked good and fluid levels were normal. I just want to forget all about my fall yesterday. I was so worried about the baby. On the positive side, I have a really nice scan pic from today:)
Here it Is....
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 8


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, my morning sickness is really dragging me down, and having to hide the panic from a curious 3 year old is hard, back at docs today who gave me more cyclizine as apparently theres nothing stronger and some gaviscon to help with the irritating acid, i need to get out my cloth liners, this discharge is just yak :/ TMI


----------



## hopie2015

Mari- so wonderful your scan was perfect today.. So happy for you!! Sorry you're in a lot of pain from the fall. I can't believe falling on hardwood (as I did too) could make so many bruises, plus a cut! But you had the stairs too. I am just so glad all is okay. So we have the same due date, the same 16wk appt Thursday and fell on the same day! I've been icing my knees which helps the swelling a lot. Wonder if ice would help your pain?

Xan- wonderful news!! So great your dr. did a scan.:happydance:

Campn- I tried Emetrol at week 6 before had to go to hospital and found out it was hypermesis. Now that it nausea isn't as strong, I think I will try it again. This Zofran has got to go!

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. My mom seems better..very lucky all around everything wasn't worse.


----------



## campn

Hopie- Very glad to hear your mom is doing better. It's good to have less things to worry about!


----------



## Sweety21

Mari and hopie that terrible But, hopeverything&#12288;is ok with you gals. I have wooden stairs too and have the fear in back of my mind everytime I go up or down. We added slip guards but, still I try to be extra careful while using them.


----------



## Just1more2

I have missed a lot the last couple of days!! 
Nice scans everyone!! Such beautiful babies!:cloud9:

Lovely bumps as well! I have taken one and look like a complete walrusour, but I will post when I have it uploaded.

Campn - I wake up pretty consistently to pee at around 2 then struggle to fall back asleep. My mind just wont turn off!! This is especially difficult because my alarm goes off for work at 6am:dohh:

QUESTION?! Do any of you second (or more!) time moms have leaky nipples already!? I can't believe this has started so soon! when I get home I immediately take my bra off for comfort. Within seconds I have a spreading circle of very watery wetness on my shirt. Ugh!! I mean I have large breasts (DDs) to begin with that have grown to something like Fs (I think....:holly:) I also had a hard time BFing DS because I would drown him with milk it would come out so fast!
Is it normal for this to happen already?! Am I normal? will this get worse? :shrug:


----------



## campn

Just- It hasn't happened to me but I know it's more common than you think! My lactation consultant said you can hand express a bit before you Bf that way baby won't choke but you could get a better feeder this time who chugs it all like a champ! 

I'm really hoping for a better nurser this time cause DS was so bad and he would cry cause he wanted a bottle (since we had to supplement for three days!) he was just lazy :p


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - I'm so sorry about your fall and your mom. But i am glad you both are ok:) Icing your knees will definitely help. I used ice in the beginning as well. I am now using heat pack to help with the lower back pain. I too have a cut but it is on my elbow. We do have the same due date, appointment and we both fell. So funny(but not the falling part!!). Hope you are felling well today:)

Anyone bought any baby items yet? I was thinking I will slowly start to look after I find out the gender. But i'm even more hesitant to purchase anything after my fall on Sun. I know it silly to think like that but I worry too much. lol


----------



## ssarahh

Uk ladies ... One born every minute starts tonight on channel 4 at 9! :) 

Not sure if any of you watch it but it's my major guilty pleasure. 

Mari - we are staying team yellow so have brought a few bits here and there. I want to start getting some bigger bits to spread the cost but not sure if it's better to wait until after the 20 week scan x


----------



## LoraLoo

Ssarah thanks for the heads up!

Ive just booked a scan for 16 weeks, so we will be finding out the gender then too, though im pretty certain it's a boy x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mari, how scary for you -- I'm so glad the baby's okay, though it sounds like you took a real battering yourself.

Hopie, time for something to go your way!! I really hope that it's your MS easing off very soon.

Campn, I'm normally an excellent sleeper, but for the past few months I wake in the middle of the night to pee and end up staring at the ceiling for yours. It's driving me nuts!!

I haven't bought any baby things yet -- still feels too early to me for some reason. But I hit 2nd Tri tomorrow (yay!!!), so maybe soon. I need to figure out what I want to double up on and what I can make do with what I have.

Just, I have really big BBs too, and I've always had to hold them back with one hand so I don't smother the baby in flesh. Not sure how I'll work feeding two at the same time. One more thing to worry about.


----------



## Kiki1993

Ssarah I'm watching one born right now :) I'm so excited, this time last year I was sad watching it just wanting it to be me and now i'm just so elated to be watching it knowing i will get my baby in September :) 
I kinda wish i got some more symptoms, reading through this quite a few had morning sickness and i didnt get any. My only symptoms have been being tired and sore boobs. Had acne on my chest too and developed rashes which is unusual for me. 
What do you guys think baby is? Boy or girl? 
The first 2 weeks i was convinced girl but ever since ive been convinced boy.. any guessers?
 



Attached Files:







10392253_10156604499160246_1542074382332981665_n (2).jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MummaMoo

Kiki, I think girl :)

Hope all the fallers feel much better soon! I had a nasty fall last pregnancy at 23 weeks and had to go to hospital for an anti-d shot.
Big boobs here too, really frustrating because Es are a squeeze (ha! I'm a poet!) but Fs are too big. I need measuring properly but I invisage Sophie tearing round like a loony and opening the changing room whilst I've got my knockers out!

OBEM!! Love, love LOVE this! It's recording on the hard drive so I can enjoy it on my own, in peace!

I'm really tempted to buy some baby stuff, but trying to hold off. Don't know how long that will last!


----------



## Kiki1993

I got dragged down a whole flight of stairs just before finding out about baby (was about 6 weeks at the time) by some idiots having an argument and walked past at the wrong time! 
Everything was fine, they are well protected in there, such a worry when it happens though. I'm glad everyones okay <3

What makes people decide is it a feeling you get looking at scan or nub/skull? I'm rubbish at guessing lol


----------



## campn

I've bought nursing tops, do these count!? It's more for me! :p 

Kiki- It's the nub, if it's pointing upwards at 30 degree angle with the spine it's a boy, if it's pointing straight at a parallel angle with the spine it's a girl. I had to really Google it. 
I think yours is a girl too :)


Lora- I also have a gender scan at 16 weeks! 
I'm very hopeful we get to see some parts. As creepy as that sounds? Hehe


----------



## LoraLoo

Kiki I tbink girly! 

Campn- when's yours? 8th of April was the earliest I could get in!

Cried at obem, I always bloody cry. Got excited watching the labours too- is that normal?! Quite enjoy my labours lol!


----------



## campn

Mine is April 6 so pretty much just like you! I booked it 10 days ago cause I thought it'd be tricky to get the day I want. 

Fingers crossed our babies will be so cooperative and flaunt it!


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - my gender scan is April 6th too!! I really hope my baby will flaunt it till too. Apparently at my scan yesterday the tech said the baby had its legs crossed. Lol


----------



## xanzaba

Kiki, I never guess, but something is saying boy to me.


----------



## mari35racz36

Kiki - I guess boy:)


----------



## Lallie81

I think a boy for Kiki too!


----------



## Lallie81

My next appt is April 13th so only a week behind you guys this time thank god!


----------



## Sweety21

Mine is on April 12. They basically said come after a month so, I will be going a week early.

just, I am second time mom but, first time I had some crystal kind of stuff after 20weeks or so. I think it's normal but, may be consultation with docmight help a bit.

Kiki, I am guessing a boy for you.


----------



## MummaMoo

My next scan is April 7th, when we COULD get the gender. I could still quite easily find out, it's MrMoo that's more set on leaving it a surprise. 
And yes, if maternity clothes counts as baby shopping, I've bought a couple of bits. Everything I already have is not really much good as Sophie was a winter baby, so I'm going to need much more lightweight stuff the bigger I get.

So today I'm in a mood of very mixed feelings. My neighbours welcomed their daughter into the world on Saturday, as did a friend from back home with their little boy, so I'm excited and happy for them, but also today a friend from baby group is saying goodbye to her little boy, who she gave birth to a couple of weeks ago. She only had a couple of hours with him, and the thought of it all is just heartbreaking. So today is tough. I can hear baby Lily crying right now, and there are very different tears are being spilt elsewhere nearby. 
I wasn't going to say anything about the friend losing her little boy, we all have so many fears already, but just trying to get it out there somewhere so I can try and keep emotions in check.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, mummamoo. So sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## ciz

kiki your scan looks similar to my dd - skull wise so I'm saying girly


hope you ladies who had a fall are all ok. my sense of balance was shocking before pregnant now its worse, very scary. 

argh you ladies getting scans done at 16weeks is making me want to get one haha. I'm absolutely dying to find out what this one is. my morning sickness seems to died down a lot. I just have to make sure I snack through the day to keep retching at bay because of a empty stomach. weight gained a lot with this one but I'm guessing that's because I haven't been crazy sick like I was with dd so I need to keep my eye on it. in other news my dd has well and truly given us a taste of the naughty 2's. shes terrible such a little madam lol


----------



## hopie2015

Mumma- that is beyond terrible..I am so sorry for your friend's loss. I can't even imagine. I'll never understand why such awful things happen. Just be there for her to listen..will help her a lot. So sorry.

Ciz- so glad you are feeling better. 

Campn and Sweety- thank you for the well wishes.

Mari- wishing you the best at your 16 wk tmorrow! I am so tempted to buy some baby clothes. I am weird for a girl- I hate shopping for myself, but I can't wait to start shopping for baby. Probably will wait til after 24 weeks.

Guess tomorrow I will go into my 16wks as I did at 12 wks - a nervous wreck, especially since I am still not showing...and hoping for the best but prepared for the worst.

Take good care everyone and yes-- no more falls..we've had 3!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry, the dreaded bug got me spent hours sleeping on the floor yesterday :( hoping morning sickness gives me time out , I also drowned my son with milk I had to give him a dummy at 3 weeks so he could comfort suck instead of comfort feed! I was pumping 10oz 2 weeks after he was born I had crazy amounts of milk


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- I agree that you are due for some time-off from troubles. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## campn

Mumma- My heart breaks for your friend and you, this is beyond terrible and very cruel. To make it so far and actually deliver thinking the world will be amazing but in reality your world will be changed. 

I know it's so hard but don't let it get to your head as things like that can really effect us when it hits too close to home. Stay strong <3


----------



## MummaMoo

Yes, it's a very cruel world with what people have to go through. And as you described Campn, to go through the whole pregnancy to come away with nothing but sadness is just beyond .... but, she is such a strong person, she's also a midwife so I think will have that reasoning in her head that she knows there's nothing she could have done etc... she has a gorgeous 2 year old... She'll be OK. We're not close friends that see each other often, but she knows I'm thinking of her and there, if/when she wants me.

Lots of luck for the appointments coming up tomorrow!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mumma im so sorry to hear of your friends loss. It's not something you ever get over or come to terms with, the pain stays with you forever. I hope that she has lots of supportive family and friends around her &#128153;

Obviously having been in the position of losing a child, I always welcome talking about it. I know it can scare and upset people, unfortunately, it can and does happen, and too often is the issue swept under the carpet and bereaved parents are left to feel isolated. Xx

How is everyone? I'm so bloody tired! Absoluteky shattered, yet I climb into bed and im wide awake! Driving myself mad.

Feeling definitely wriggles now though which is reassuring &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mummy1506

Mumma so sorry to hear of your friends loss absolutely deverstating &#128546;. 

Looks like 6th April is popular date for gender scans mine is also that day will be 17+1 as earliest we could get. Was really thinking girl to start with now I'm leaning towards boy lol. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mari35racz36

mummammoo - I am so very sorry to hear about your friend who is loosing her son. It's just not right for a child to go first. My cousin lost his sweet little girl 1 day after birth. I cannot imagine. **hugs**

hopie - Thankyou and good luck at your appt too:) I am always nervous before each appt. This will be the first time my doc uses the doppler. Although I did get to hear the heartbeat on Sun when I was assessed after my fall. I been so tempted to buy some small baby items, but probably wont until after 20 weeks. My husband has to build the nursery for the baby and we don't want to start that until after 24 weeks. I think that is the viability day at the hospital I deliver at.

Laraloo - I've been felling the wiggles from the baby too. Very reassuring:) I am always tired, but it does take me a while to fall asleep at night. Last night I woke at 5am and couldn't fall back asleep until 630. My alarm goes off at 715 to get the kids ready for school. lol

ciz - glad to hear your morning sickness has died down alot. Mine too is alot better this past week. I too have to make sure I snack throughout the day or I will get sick. I hear you about the terrible twos!! My son is turn 4 next and he is finally alot better now. I say the hardest is between 18months to 3 1/2. lol

x-ginge - sorry to hear you have been sick. Hope you MS lets up soon!


----------



## Uni tsi

Mumma, I'm sorry to hear about your friend's loss, but I'm glad you told us so that we could offer you some comforting words. I second what Lora said, I think it's something that needs to be talked about. After my loss, I remember feeling like I'd had no clue something like that could even happen because people just don't talk about it. It is really sad, and it is kind of scary, but it's better to talk about it than keep it all inside <3 

Speaking of scary, every time I read someone had a fall I get soooooo nervous. I'm glad to hear everyone is ok!! 

Lora I'm so excited for you that you're feeling wiggles. I'm one day behind you so I hope I start to feel things too! It will be so much more reassuring when I can feel her.

I'm happy for all the ladies who have gender scans coming up soon :)


----------



## MummaMoo

LoraLoo said:


> Mumma im so sorry to hear of your friends loss. It's not something you ever get over or come to terms with, the pain stays with you forever. I hope that she has lots of supportive family and friends around her &#128153;
> 
> 
> I hope my last post didn't come across that I thought she'd get over it and that'd be the end of it, that's not what I meant.Click to expand...


----------



## LoraLoo

Mumma, sorry that's not what I meant, I was just talking about my personal feelings. I can see reading back why you might think it was in response to your post, but it wasn't. Your post came across as kind and thoughtful, and from 'this' side, it's nice to see how much friends do care when it happens x


----------



## MummaMoo

LoraLoo said:


> Mumma, sorry that's not what I meant, I was just talking about my personal feelings. I can see reading back why you might think it was in response to your post, but it wasn't. Your post came across as kind and thoughtful, and from 'this' side, it's nice to see how much friends do care when it happens x

 :flower: I think I'm just having one of those days when I'm OVERthinking things, and emotions are on the edge.

I've also had a friend messaging me all day as she's experiencing some bleeding (she's 10/11 weeks pregnant) asking all kinds of questions and advice.

So, yeah, a bit of a day.:wacko:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think I'm just going to sit a :cry: for a bit, really had enough now, it's making me second guess the pregnancy as I am hating every single second of it :(


----------



## Kiki1993

Sorry to hear about your friend. One of my friends had a still birth a few years ago. Just do what you said, let her know your there when she needs you. It took T about six months before she could speak about it but everyone is different. Sending love your way


----------



## MummaMoo

x-ginge-x said:


> I think I'm just going to sit a :cry: for a bit, really had enough now, it's making me second guess the pregnancy as I am hating every single second of it :(

:hugs: let it all out x-ginge, sickness is horrible for us all, but with your phobia I can imagine just how rotten it is, physically and mentally. But you KNOW it won't last, and you'll get your wonderful bundle you'll get at the end of it, keep your eyes on the prize :thumbup:


----------



## campn

You don't always know what to say cause really there isn't anything you can say to make their pain go away, I think it helps if you're just there for them and offer a listening ear, maybe cry with them too. 

Thinking of you ladies who have had loses but still made it here now and today and this far, you're so strong! <3


----------



## LuvallmyH

I almost had the worst day of my life...
I went for my first official ob appt. I'm 14w 2d. I had a pap and an exam. I had to bring my 8 mo with me. My mw tried to find the hb. She tried for over 10 minutes with nothing. She went from not worried to very worried. She sent me to their other office for an emergency scan. I had to drive 20 min to the other office fearing the worst. Thankfully they got me in as soon as I got there. The tech was asking me my due date & how many pregnancies and I just couldn't answer. She was concerned I was alone (except for the baby.) I had to have my dh leave work to go pick up the kids from school. We saw the baby of course, but he wasn't moving & I couldn't tell if there was a hb. She said "it's there!" and turned up the volume so I could hear it too. 156bpm. I couldn't stop crying and shaking. I was already a mess by the time I got there. I had just had my nt scan 3 weeks ago & I have the results of my cell free testing. I know he was a perfect baby and I was so afraid he died. What a terrible experience! I'm sharing mostly so if any of you experience the same thing - there are happy endings.

I'll go ahead and post a bump pic too. Keep in mind this is baby #9 & my youngest is nearly 9mos.


----------



## psychochick

mummamoo: so sorry to hear about your friend. I cannot imagine what that is like honestly, I have only known my baby for a couple of months and I couldn't bear saying goodbye to him/her. It's the most cruel thing. But I'm glad she has your support :)

luv: omg that's an absolutely nerve-wracking experience. Did they say if the baby was in a weird position or something this time? I was pretty tense at my last ultrasound too because the baby came up on the screen and was not moving at all and the tech showed us the heart but it wasn't visibly pumping so I was scared. But apparently I just couldn't see it and she measured it and said it was normal. I think I physically sighed in relief.

x-ginge: hang in there. This is my first pregnancy so I kind of figured it was just normal to feel awful, but I share your sentiment too.

I actually just came back from an appt and I was warned by people that it could take a while to find the hb on the doppler but thankfully my baby was cooperating and the moment she put the doppler down we heard it. I hope it'll be this way in the future too. 

Also had a night grappling with constipation. Was uncomfortable and kept waking up. Now feeling exhausted. Everyday is a new adventure in pregnancy land


----------



## mari35racz36

luv- How scary what you went through today! I am so happy hear the baby is ok:) When I was at the hospital on Sun night, they got out the doppler to listen for the baby. It took the doc close to 8min to find the HB, but she only heard it for a few seconds. I was so nervous until she found it! The OB said it was completely normal to still not hear HB on doopler or take a while to find it. Lovely bump pic:)


----------



## xanzaba

Luv- with my last pregnancy the same thing happened at 12 weeks where the nurse couldn't find the heartbeat for what felt like forever, so the OBGYN came in with her magic wand and voila, didn't even take any effort. I can't imagine having to drive to another office.


----------



## Uni tsi

Luv just reading your story made me feel stressed out, how horrible it must have been in person. So glad there was a happy outcome! What a relief! 

ginge, sorry you're feeling miserable. I hope you feel better soon. Sometimes it really does help to just have a good cry.


----------



## Sweety21

luv, what a horrible experience but, love the happy ending part. Hope no one ever has to go through this.

Ginge, feeling Miserable sucks but, hope you feel better soon. Lots of hugs.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry ladies , done nothing but complain, really struggling this time, ms stuck again this morning, yak. On the plus side husband found hb for a few seconds yesterday before baby moved :) relief after the horrific bug, erggh.


----------



## LoraLoo

MummaMoo said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Mumma, sorry that's not what I meant, I was just talking about my personal feelings. I can see reading back why you might think it was in response to your post, but it wasn't. Your post came across as kind and thoughtful, and from 'this' side, it's nice to see how much friends do care when it happens x
> 
> :flower: I think I'm just having one of those days when I'm OVERthinking things, and emotions are on the edge.
> 
> I've also had a friend messaging me all day as she's experiencing some bleeding (she's 10/11 weeks pregnant) asking all kinds of questions and advice.
> 
> So, yeah, a bit of a day.:wacko:Click to expand...

Bless you, im an over thinker too so I understand what you mean.

Hope your friends bleeding doesn't mean anything serious.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ginge, sorry you're feeling so rubbish, sickness really gets you down x


----------



## xanzaba

I'm officially 17 weeks today (size of a turnip!), and for the past couple days I have been feeling little flutters after dinner.

Question for those of you with little ones already- when did you start organizing the nursery and buying cribs etc.? 

I hope that today brings some peace to those who have been sick and that we can all stay upright and healthy. I can't believe that we are all in 2nd trimester. I have been enjoying these last few weeks without nausea, and even have been sleeping better (although today I woke up at 4:30).


----------



## mari35racz36

Yet another storm on the day of my prenatal appt. lol That's 3 times in a row now. Ugh! This one is bad because it was all freezing rain and ice. I'm not sure if I'll be going for my apt today. Better to be safe than sorry.

Xan - congrats on 17 weeks!! Getting so close to 20 weeks now:). I'll probably slowly start getting the nursery ready from 24 weeks on. My hubby actually has to build and extra room for it so it will take some time. But I did it at the same point with my other kids too.


----------



## campn

Xan- With my son probably around 22 weeks, we went all out with the nursery. It helps if you write down a list of things you need to buy too and buy stuff off it every few weeks so you don't break the bank hehe. 

My parents are like why you gonna make a nursery when the baby sleeps with you the first year!? And I don't want to have to explain to them that I like doing it, especially if this is a girl I want a cute owl themed nursery!


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - I've been told the same before, baby is so little and doesn't need its own room. But I love decorating the nursery too:) I would love to do another girl nursery!! Right now I love the pink/grey/white colours. We just painted and decorated my 4 year olds room and I had so much fun with it. He is in love with his new room:)

My prenatal appt was officially cancelled due to bad weather. Everything is shutdown around here. It's been rescheduled for Wed next week.


----------



## xanzaba

I saw some neutral colored sheep sets and blankets that look so good in a light wood or light grey nursery. I'm afraid that it's going to be an uphill battle with my mom who loves pink princesses and blue cars/trains. She wants to buy the crib for us, but I'm a bit wary of the strings attached. My niece has every princess dress known to man, even a princess nightgown. I just don't want the stereotypical boy stuff forced on our little guy before he is old enough to start making decisions for himself.


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - I know exactly what you mean. I let all my kids pick the colours of their room when it changed from a nursery. My daughter is a typical girly girl and choose pink and purple. Lol My 5year old choose blue and grey but my 4 year old choose lime green! Lol I really wanted them to have input. If our new baby is a boy, I doing the nursery soft grey/white. I'm very obsessed with grey colours:) lol


----------



## dreamer1316

Ladies at last a scan for me!! Baby measured up at 14 weeks today. What do you think - pink or blue?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xanzaba

Wonderful scan, dreamer. I'm always amazed at how long their legs get after 12 weeks!


----------



## MummaMoo

I think blue!


----------



## mari35racz36

Dreamer - lovely scan pic:) I guess boy!


----------



## MummaMoo

Our nursery was neutral with a pale green/grey owl & hedgehog theme. We kept the walls and carpet plain, and Sophie now has a big owl tree decal wall sticker a bit bolder in color, and owl bedding. She loves it, and owls, her first animal noise she made was an owl :)

Trying to get pics up but picturetrail isn't playing ball today.

Baby will be in with me for a good while, and hopefully by the time it moves into the nursery, we'll have had the house extension. If not, Sophie and baby will share for a while.


----------



## hopie2015

Luv- that is so scary.. I know 2 others that happened to as well. If dr. can't find hb today on first try with doppler, I will keep hope they send me for a scan and all is okay. So happy for you baby is great!

Xan- thank you!! So glad you are feeling better and your arm must be lots better now? I sure hope the sickness goes away totally for all of us soon, too. Enough is enough! 

Mari- Another storm?! ice is the worst.. I hope you don't go out. Maybe they can schedule you for tomorrow? Wow - 18 mos to over 3 years was tough?! lol

Dreamer- congrats! I am terrible with guessing.. I think maybe boy as well?

Camp- thanks for the kind words. Everyone who has had a loss before on this board - I am amazed by their strength. I think it is my 2 losses (plus my age!) that makes me ultra paranoid before each appt. I am trying my best to turn my fear into faith and it is helping! 
I accept the sad and unfair truth that losses do happen and God forbid it happens to me again I have to find a way to accept it and move on, but in reality I wonder how people get over a late loss.

I am tempted to go to baby clothes store today after appointment to cheer self up. :))


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - good luck at your appt today! Can't wait to hear about it:) My docs office around 8am and said my appt needed to be rescheduled due to the weather. It's now on Wed at 11am. So not to much longer:)


----------



## campn

Ladies, I've had a horrible headache since yesterday that won't go away even during my sleep I could still feel it, and this morning still here, I'm also not feeling the flutters I usually feel. Should I worry, or am I completely over-reacting?


----------



## xanzaba

Camp'n- there is no such thing as overreacting in pregnancy. Have you tried the doppler? Maybe it would reassure you.


----------



## MummaMoo

Campn - are you keeping yourself well hydrated? 
When I had the stomach bug over the weekend, I never felt any movement at all and was getting worried, but tried to remind myself that movement isn't regular this early on, there are days when you don't feel a thing, so try not to worry - maybe try the cold sugary drink thing and see if you get any wiggles then.


----------



## campn

You ladies are so sweet. Love you all!
I think I'm having a bit of high blood pressure and it's my fault cause I've eaten salty things over the last few days like salted popcorn and potato chips (crisps?). 

I took out the Doppler and I was pretty scared honestly but I found the heartbeat, baby was pretty mad cause it kept moving away from me! I even heard a "Pow!" Like a kick! So relieved. 

I'm trying to stay hydrated and trying to rest a bit, it'd be nice if DS would sit still for 5 minutes! 

It's pretty weird to think there's this new family member that is going to join us that we know so little about! :)


----------



## Linzalora

Hey ladies, I'm kinda panicking. My doc wants me to do a fasting blood glucose test tomorrow morning, and I'm really worried about it because I can't imagine not eating breakfast, driving all the way to the clinic, and waiting an indefinite amount of time with no food. I'm still very nauseous in the mornings, and I am recovering from a stomach bug, too, so I'm extra weak. 

Have any of you ladies had to do a fasting test while pregnant? Is this normal? I know my doc will make me do that nasty glucose drink later anyway, so I'm not sure why I have to do this one. Nowhere I've read recommends a fasting test for pregnant women (everything you read on the internet is true, right?!?). Also, I've never had blood sugar troubles in the past. Any advice would be most welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sweety21

Wow, so many of you already thinking of nursery. I haven't even started. We are buying beds though for dd (big girl bed)and for this baby who's gender is not known yet. But, I am sure as soon as we find out I am going to go shopaholic.

Those with ms, hope you feel better soon.

Campn, I have headache here and there very often but, normally it goes away. I try to drink lots of juices which helps.

Linzalora, I have had it done with dd because, the country where I had my dd it'spretty normal to have it done. The thought of being empty stomach is horrible and was horrible for me but, I survived. I used to thow up bile if there is nothing in my tummy with dd but, this time it happened only twice.
If I am not wrong, Isn't it the test for gestational diabetes?


----------



## Linzalora

Sweety21 said:


> Linzalora, I have had it done with dd because, the country where I had my dd it'spretty normal to have it done. The thought of being empty stomach is horrible and was horrible for me but, I survived. I used to thow up bile if there is nothing in my tummy with dd but, this time it happened only twice. If I am not wrong, Isn't it the test for gestational diabetes?

The test for gestational diabetes is the glucose drink. From what I can tell, this fasting one is the straight up diabetes test that they give to non-pregnant people to see if they have diabetes. I am living in Malaysia, so maybe it's normal to have the fasting test here? I'm glad to hear you survived. Did they have you take the glucose drink with your DD, too, or did you just do the fasting test?


----------



## Uni tsi

Linzalora, if they suspect you might have blood sugar problems the fasting test is actually safer because it doesn't cause the huge blood sugar spike that the glucose drink would cause. But I agree, fasting while pregnant is seriously unpleasant, even if it's only from midnight the night before. I hope they at least scheduled you first thing in the morning? 

You can also ask them to check your A1C which measures average blood glucose over time and doesn't have to be done while fasting. In many ways it's a more reliable indicator for diabetes than a fasting test or after meals numbers. 

I agree it's kind of weird if you don't have any risk factors for diabetes that they are doing the fasting test first, but like I said it probably is safer on the off chance you do have diabetes. When I did the glucose drink test last pregnancy, it turns out I did have gestational diabetes and it sent my sugars REALLY high. I was actually pretty glad to skip the glucose drink and the fasting test this time around and just do the A1C since I'm already considered to have gestational diabetes again (file that under "mixed blessings" lol). 

Having to leave in the morning without breakfast to get to the appointment is pretty rough, and I'm sorry you have to go through that. Bring some snacks with you and hopefully they will do the blood draw as soon as you get there and you won't have to wait around too long before you can eat. And, hopefully, you don't have diabetes <3


----------



## campn

Linz- I've had to do it too but luckily I'm not too hungry in the morning so I do okay. I'd get someone else to drive you or take a cab if you're not used to driving like that and pack the snacks for when you're done. My doctor said you don't have to fast just don't eat any carb/sugary foods so like hard boiled eggs won't effect the test at all.

I do agree that a blood test A1C is way more accurate cause it looks at what your body is doing in the past few months with sugar levels.


----------



## Linzalora

Bless you all for your advice! I called the doc to confirm, and he wants me to do a fasting blood draw first and then do the glucose tolerance test (nasty sugar drink) straight after. Since I recently had a stomach flu, he might consider letting me wait a week before being subjected to that horrifying combo of tests (and no real food) all in one day.

I am so relieved that at least the blood fasting part is fairly common, and that you all survived. Also, this appears to be the Malaysian way, and I've seen women with their babies around, so they must've survived, too. This all just seems so over-the-top to me as I'm a minimalist-type gal. I will look into the A1C thing- thank you so much for your help!

UPDATE: Seriously, I am so overwhelmed by your support. Thank you so much. I called the doc and requested more information, particularly about the A1C, so tomorrow there will be NO bloods or sugar tests, and my doc will sit down with me to go over my options. Thank you all again from the bottom of my heart. I'm feeling so much better, and it's all because you took time to counsel me!


----------



## mari35racz36

Linzalora said:


> Hey ladies, I'm kinda panicking. My doc wants me to do a fasting blood glucose test tomorrow morning, and I'm really worried about it because I can't imagine not eating breakfast, driving all the way to the clinic, and waiting an indefinite amount of time with no food. I'm still very nauseous in the mornings, and I am recovering from a stomach bug, too, so I'm extra weak.
> 
> Have any of you ladies had to do a fasting test while pregnant? Is this normal? I know my doc will make me do that nasty glucose drink later anyway, so I'm not sure why I have to do this one. Nowhere I've read recommends a fasting test for pregnant women (everything you read on the internet is true, right?!?). Also, I've never had blood sugar troubles in the past. Any advice would be most welcome. Thanks in advance.

I've done a glucose fasting test with each of my pregnancies. It's a standard test done at 26 weeks here. Sometimes I did the 1hr test and sometimes I had to do the 3hr test. It was not easy going on an empty stomach in the morning. But I would go to the blood lab right for when they opened, usually between 730-8am. It's not a fun test, but quite a common one for pregnant women. All my tests have always come back normal. Your doc just might be doing it as a precaution. Don't worry, it will be ok. Good luck!


----------



## MummaMoo

Here's what we've done in Sophie's room so far. We decided to keep everything super neutral and add the feature/colours in the stuff that's easier to chop and change.https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412329782.jpghttps://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412329784.jpg


----------



## ssarahh

MummaMoo said:


> Here's what we've done in Sophie's room so far. We decided to keep everything super neutral and add the feature/colours in the stuff that's easier to chop and change.https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412329782.jpghttps://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412329784.jpg

Looks amazing! Bet Sophie loves it x


----------



## Sweety21

Linzalora, yes I did both. I kept few snacks with me and as soon as I was done I gobbled them. lol.
I am glad you could get information first before doing it.

Mummamoo, good job. It's looking Beautiful!


----------



## campn

Mumma- Looks beautiful!!! I bet she loves her room!

I wanna ask what are your sleeping arrangement ladies, for this baby? Are you making the kids share if you already have other kids? We have one spare (guest bedroom) that I want to turn into a nursery but everyone is making me feel guilty. Like the people that visit and use it, they're all like "You won't have a guest-bedroom!?" 

Like I look at our house as our place for our own family not to just waste a room for guests!? DS's room is pretty small and we can't fit a toddler bed and crib in there so sharing won't be easy to do.


----------



## LoraLoo

That's ridiculous camp, your baby will live there, others will just visiting.
We are having to build another bedroom, so baby will have its own room. My 2 youngest girls and 2 boys currently share though, and Caitlyn had her own room.


----------



## MummaMoo

Campn, we have 3 bedrooms, and mad as it sounds, MrMoo and I have a room each. We just cannot sleep soundly together. He says I breathe too heavily, and he's a fidgety fidget, so we're happy with this. We all sleep well and one cannot blame the other for a poor nights sleep. When this baby is born, it will be in with me until the Moses basket is too small, then the baby will either go in Sophie's room, or if the extension is complete, Sophie will have MrMoos room, and the baby will go in the nursery.


----------



## aidensxmomma

campn said:


> Mumma- Looks beautiful!!! I bet she loves her room!
> 
> I wanna ask what are your sleeping arrangement ladies, for this baby? Are you making the kids share if you already have other kids? We have one spare (guest bedroom) that I want to turn into a nursery but everyone is making me feel guilty. Like the people that visit and use it, they're all like "You won't have a guest-bedroom!?"
> 
> Like I look at our house as our place for our own family not to just waste a room for guests!? DS's room is pretty small and we can't fit a toddler bed and crib in there so sharing won't be easy to do.

OH and I are currently living in a 3 bedroom apartment. We plan on moving next year, but to start with, baby will be in our bedroom. When he/she is big enough to go in a different room, the baby will be sharing a room with whichever sibling is the same gender. 

I wouldn't worry about keepibg a guest room. I've never had one and even when OH and I get to the point in our lives where we own our own home, a guest room isn't a priority. Currently, if anyone wants to visit, they can sleep in my living room, one of the kids' rooms, or at a hotel. I'm not going to inconvience my family for any guest. I dont like guests enough to give them their own room :haha:


----------



## campn

Hahaha right!? I don't want to make it too comfy for guests otherwise they'd never leave! 

Mumma- I totally get it, DH snores so loud and I can't sleep when he snores this loud so he's been sleeping on the couch which he doesn't mind since he likes the tv to be on all night and I can't sleep with tv on. 

I told people we'd have blow up beds. My parents never had a guest bedroom cause there was no room. This house is a 3 bedroom so not like a huge house anyway.


----------



## hopie2015

Linza- so glad to see you on here and glad all is going well. The ladies all here gave you the most excellent advice! Wishing the best of results for you today on your test. I have to have that done at 26 wks.

Mumm- such a beautiful room Sophie has! She must love it.

As for sleeping arrangements, I think baby will be in our bedroom the first 6 months. :)
Campn- I wouldn't worry about keeping a guest room either. Turn it into baby's nursery once you feel baby is ready for it. :)

Mari- so glad you didnt go out in the storm..and all is good since you saw baby on scan on Sunday. How are you feeling now from the fall?
Thank you and Xan for the well wishes. I wasn't as nervous as last time and thank God dr. found baby's heartbeat right away on the doppler -- 150!! :) Soo thrilled.
Did 2nd genetic blood test..ugh...get results back next week.

Just so happy to have made it to 16 wks and also to have my mom here this Easter as last year she was in ICU after open heart surgery. Focusing on all the blessings now (and finally feeling less sick, though still sick) and feeling much happier. 
Wishing everyone a wonderful Easter weekend. Enjoy!!


----------



## xanzaba

We live in a 3 bedroom house too, and DH works from home. Right now we have an office and a guest bedroom, but we'll have to make it a nursery and a shared office/guest bedroom. DH doesn't mind too much, as he often works from in front of the tv.

As for sleeping issues, DH snores like a buzz saw. It's been more of an issue since pregnant, because when I wake up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom, it's his snoring that keeps me up! Some nights I come out to the sofa to try to fall asleep again.But I found out if I make it colder at night, he snores less.


----------



## xanzaba

Okay, so I might be a huge geek, but check out this awesome webpage!

https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=pregnant+17+weeks

It lets you track all sorts of measurements of the baby :)


----------



## psychochick

mummamoo: the room is beautiful! Love all the colors.

campn: I think guest rooms are kind of a luxury.. we have 3 bedrooms: our master bedroom, office and soon to be nursery. If people visit, we prop up an air bed in the office, sometimes in the living rooms. It's free lodging, why would your guests want to be treated better than your own babies? We've stayed in other people's guest rooms before, but it was in a huge house in a place where real estate costs much less.

We haven't quite decided on the baby sleeping arrangements but I was thinking of keeping the baby in our room at first and then moving to the nursery. Our house is small so it won't be too far either way but would still be convenient in the middle of the night not have to go too far to feed the baby.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm also considering sleeping arrangements, we have a Moses basket but my first baby hated his and ended up in a plastic carrycot from an old pram, this time it's a different house with smaller bedrooms so it's going to be a shuffle to get it to fit right, hmmm.


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - we have a 4 bedroom house. All my kids have their own room and there is no guest room. I don't really see the point in a guest room because they don't stay over very often. If they do stay over we have a finished basement and spare mattress. Lol My hubby is building a room for the baby. We have a 10x10 open loft space in our upper hall. So my hubby will just close up the walls making it a 5th bedroom. It won't be a big room, but you don't need a lot of space for a nursery. 
I would do what you want in your house:)


----------



## LoraLoo

Well I got did of all of my baby stuf after alice- Moses basket the lot. I'm having to start from scratch this time. I'm considering a swinging crib because it'll last longer than a Moses basket x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm looking at a co-sleeper this time. The babies will be in my room for at least the first year, but I do have a room I plan to turn into a nursery.

No guest rooms here either. :)


----------



## Sweety21

We co-sleep but, we do have nursery where we are gonna shift dd after a year or two. And this baby is gonna share the room with dd if baby is girl or we will turn hubby's computer room into nursery for second one. We do have a guest room but, I agree it's waste because visitor's who stay overnight are rare at our place.


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all xx just want to update that we had our gender scsn today, its a girl !! :cloud9: :headspin: xxx


----------



## campn

Live- Eeeeeek congrats! I guessed girl for you! 

My gender scan is in 10 days! I hope the days go by fast so I can get to it and find out!


----------



## Alea

Happy Easter, my lovely snugglers! I know I'm a day early but I'm sure many of you are doing lots of Easter filled activities this weekend as well as seeing family and friends. Whatever you're doing, have a lovely weekend.

As for sleeping arrangements, we'll have the baby in with us initially and then he or she will have their own room. Maisie stayed with us initially and we did move her into her own room a couple of months ago and it's worked well for all of us. We've not thought too much about a nursery yet but we have a relatively neutral decor across all of our bedrooms which makes it easier in terms of decorating, and as we are :yellow:, we will have neutral accessories then add in colour when we know!

Congratulations to all of those who have found out what they're having!


----------



## campn

Happy Easter mamas! If you celebrate or not I hope you'd still have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Desiree1694

well because I'm so impatient I went and paid for a private scan we drove 3 hours away because my niece is in a hospital out of state with a brain tumor which was discovered on Tuesday so since I was out that way I was able to get a scan done also.
 



Attached Files:







1459038402175221508987_zpsk6ersfix.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 13









1459038339779-436819910_zpsggrhkwuu.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MummaMoo

Congratulations on your girl live-in-hope!

Sorry to hear about your niece Desiree, hope she's being well looked after andthe tumour can be dealt with swiftly.

18weeks today!! :happydance:

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Happy Easter everyone, now if only I could eat chocolate :haha:


----------



## mari35racz36

Happy Easter to all my amazing Snuggler mommas!! Wishing you a wonderful days:) We have already had quite a busy day visiting family and another full day ahead.

Live - Congrats on a girl!!! So exciting:)


----------



## Sweety21

Happy Easter everyone!

Live, congratulations on being team blue.

Officially in second semester today. Yay!


----------



## Desiree1694

happy easter I have been really unsure of what I was having and didnt care either way but I am over the moon after finding out we are having a boy!


----------



## psychochick

Live: congrats on your girl! 

Desiree: congrats on ur boy and lovely scan.

I'm so jealous I won't get to find out about the gender until 20 week scan which is in may :O. Oh well I'll be on team yellow temporarily! Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## campn

So we finally announced the pregnancy! I was leaning towards not announcing at all but it was a spur of the moment thing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 71 KB
Views: 25


----------



## x-ginge-x

Lovely announcement campn

Fab gender scans guys, I too have to wait till 20 week scan psycho, bit antsy I want to know already but private scans for sake of gender are expensive lol


----------



## MummaMoo

x-ginge-x said:


> Lovely announcement campn
> 
> Fab gender scans guys, I too have to wait till 20 week scan psycho, bit antsy I want to know already but private scans for sake of gender are expensive lol

This is why we're team yellow: MrMoo is too tight to find out! :dohh:

Bought my first new baby some babygros yesterday, saw a cute pair whilst grocery shopping so in the basket they went! My hospital bag arrived today too, so I'm going to start filling that up with the essentials - I LOVED packing/unpacking/repacking the hospital bag last time! Early, I know, but if it's like last time, the second half of the pregnancy flew by, so want to get prepared!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh my lord itchy nipples driving me crazy, lansinoh tonight arrgggh


----------



## Uni tsi

Live, YAY I'm so happy for you! :D and, Desiree yay! 

Moo, that room is soooooo cute. I feel inspired by all the nursery talk. I might start picking colors soon. All I have for furniture so far is a cosleeper and an old rocking chair that's been handed down in the family. But, I want a dresser and a couple other pieces of furniture for storage. We have a perfect room in our house, one that's just so tiny I can't imagine it being a regular bedroom. I haven't done a thing yet, but hearing everyone talk about their plans is getting me excited to do more with it. ... and if there's one thing I learned last time, it's that it's never too early to pack the hospital bag. I'll be doing mine super early this time, too. 

Campn, as to your potential houseguests saying such a thing, I can hardly believe they'd actually say that! How rude! I have kind of an inappropriate sense of humor, so if anyone ever said that to me, I'd probably reply with a totally straight face "actually the whole reason we're having another kid is because we didn't want you visiting anymore" :haha: Love the announcement, how cute! 

ginge I remember how uncomfortable that was. What I'm having trouble remembering is what I did last time for relief. I can't remember... I think maybe I put the cream on them I'd gotten to avoid stretch marks on the belly and that gave some relief. It's a horrible place to be itchy! 

Today in honor of the holiday, I wore a pastel colored shirt and told my MIL that I looked like an easter egg. Since she hadn't seen me for a while she was very surprised I was showing this much already, so her reaction to seeing me made my joke even funnier. To me at least heh I crack myself up sometimes.


----------



## psychochick

lol uni: that's hilarious. :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies. Glad to hear the happy gender news :)

I was out of town for the weekend with family, and it was great catching up with everyone. As if on cue, the little on started kicking on a pretty regular basis. Very reassuring :cloud9:


----------



## Alea

I'm heading out today to start picking up a couple of things for the baby, which is exciting. And, I think I can feel teeny tiny butterflies in my tummy so I can way to feel proper movements!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## xanzaba

Ooh, Alea. How exciting! I'm looking forward to my 20 week scan in 2 weeks when I will start picking up things.

I solidly switched from 1st to 2nd trimester symptoms- foot/leg cramps, indigestion and heart burn.

It was great seeing family. I told my cousins all my miscarriage history, and learned that each of them had their own stories. We played with their kids- ranging in age from 10 months to 24 years. My one cousin had her son at 47 and he's beautiful and healthy.


----------



## hopie2015

Glad everyone had great holiday weekends.

Xan- so cool you are feeling movement regularly. Alea- awesome you are going baby shopping today! I am tempted but will prob wait until after 20 wks. 

Uni- that is so cute and hilarious!

Campn-- so nice you announced your pregnancy! 

Afm- didn't announce over the weekend..Had some worries with my mom and had to call 911. Seems ok now. OH is worried about all this stress on baby and I am too now. Listening to Mozart a lot now and trying to relax-- they say playing Mozart is good for our babies in womb!


----------



## mari35racz36

uni - that is so funny and super cute!!

alea - so exciting!! I can't wait to start shopping. We have our gender scan in 9 days, so maybe I will start to shop after that! :)

xan - great to hear you are feeling movement regularly. I have been too, but sometimes it still not everyday. I drank a glass of chocolate milk yesterday and within 20 min the baby was going crazy!! lol

Hopie - I am sorry you had another scare with you mom. Glad to hear it ok now. I've also heard Mozart is great for babies in the womb:) I will have to try!!


AFM - tomorrow I have my prenatal appt that was rescheduled from last week. I am excited and nervous. I hope they are able to hear the HB easily this time. Today is also my little guys 4th bday:) He is my baby and I cannot believe he is already 4. He will start school this Sept. Time flies!!


----------



## Just1more2

hello ladies!! Sorry I have been MIA recently. I got a promotion at work that doesn't allow much free time.
Glad you all had a nice Easter.

Congrats on the genders live and desiree!!! I will add them to page one!:happydance:

Great reveal pic Campn! what a beautiful family you have!

Not much new here. Appointment this afternoon
Psy - I have to wait till 20 weeks too for my gender scan. It seems so far away!! I just want to know now!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Geez I feel like all I do is sleep and all I want to do is sleep, I can't wait to feel a bit more normal still gipping and being sick too grr. Watching one born a that I missed half off cos I was asleep :( :growlmad:


----------



## hopie2015

Just1- congrats on the promotion..that's awesome!

Mari- wishing you all the best at your appt. today. Thanks- I sure hope things calm down soon. I'm doing some relaxation meditations on you tube which seem to help. Happy 17 weeks to you! So glad your sickness is gone. I'm on day 3 without Zofran and hope it lasts.

Anyone else near 17 wks and still not showing? This is strange..really thought I would be by now. Hoping when I start to feel movement this feels more real! Wishing everyone a great day~


----------



## campn

Hopie- I'm 15 weeks with my second and not showing all that much, sometimes it's still just my squishy fatty parts or just bloat. Also my flutters are still so subtle and rare, I'm hoping to start feeling more movement. 

But I can no longer sleep on my back which sucks cause if I keep sleeping on only my sides my back hurts a lot, I can sleep somewhat on my belly though.


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- I'm glad to see that you have managed 3 days without medication! Hope it is a steady trend :hugs:

With my first pregnancy I was barely showing at 18 weeks, and that was without any vomiting. I saw a woman that was suffering from very bad MS and she was flat as a board. I think as you feel better and are able to keep more food down you should start showing really soon. Even now, depending on what I wear, my bump isn't always apparent. And the kicks just started this week at about 17 weeks. 

Campn- I hear you about uncomfortable sleeping. I can only sleep on my side and I wake up after 3-4 hours because my hip/thigh is sore on one side, flip over and repeat.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - thanks:) Happy 17 weeks to you as well! My appt went well today. They heard the HB very easily. My doc also booked my anatomy scan and it will be Tues April 12th. Yay! So glad to hear you are doing well off the meds. Fingers crossed it stays that way! I am not really showing much either. I have only gained 3lbs so far. I actually lost weight in the first tri due to my morning sickness. All my normal pants still fit but they are starting to feel a bit snug.

campn - I cannot sleep on my back either. I sleep on my side with a body pillow. I am starting to get some hip pain which is making sleeping on my side a bit uncomfortable. I wake up at least 2x a night to pee. I don't feel like I am getting restful sleep.


----------



## psychochick

just1: ooo congrats on the promotion!

alea: I went shopping this last weekend too! But didn't pick up anything, I'll probably do the amazon baby registry which gives you 15% off I think. Still it's fun to actually look at the cute baby things

hopie: they do say classical music is great for brain development :) hope everything is going well with your mom 

xan: me too. nausea's gone but replaced by joint pain, insomnia and other random grab bag of symptoms. I do prefer all of it to nausea though.

heh i've been showing since last week and I was barely 14 weeks. I am pretty short though, so I guess the baby just needs more room.

I tried to subtly announce it on fb this weekend. DH gave me a necklace for our anniversary, it has 3 hearts, the smallest is a ruby stone. So I posted it and said 3 hearts is better than 2. But I think it's too subtle and no one picked up on it. :haha: Still, a lovely anniversary present, very happy with DH right now.


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- that's great that you're appointment went well. We have anatomy scans the same day. Can't wait!


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - thanks:) Yay for anatomy scans! I cant wait either!

psy - That is a beautiful anniversary gift:) i'm surprised nobody picked up on that. I totally would have! 

Just1more - congrats on your promotion!


----------



## Sweety21

Hopie, i am showing already but, part of it is my fatty tummy. By evening I am so tight in tummy I can hardly breathe. This is my second and there was no denying I am preggo from very early on.

campn, same here. Can't sleep on my back either. I was tummy sleeper but, can't imagine doing it now.

Xan, I can totally understand. My hips and back is killing me too. Yesterday I begged my oh for bum massage. lol.

psychochick, what a wonderful present and I think lovely announcement too. Too bad people didn't get it. I generally get hints from such things but, might be difficult for many.

mari, great to hear your appointment went well.

Afm, I am feeling nauseous and that too in second semester. Go figure! Don't understand why it would linger now. I am definitely hungry alot but, doctor has warned me in first appointment so taking extra care not to be over eating. I have gained somewhere around 12lb which is way higher compared to my last pregnancy. How about everyone else?


----------



## campn

Sweety- I haven't weighted myself since my appointment at 12 weeks but I don't think I gained anything yet, I kept getting sick (not related to just pregnancy) but that's okay. If you gain a lot of none it'll all even itself out by the end. With DS some weeks I gained 6 lbs and some weeks I gained none! 

Mari- Yay for the HB and anatomy scan coming up soon! Mine will be in early May. 

Just- congrats on your promotion! I remember you mentioning it few weeks ago. I hope your appointment goes great today! Update us. 

Psy- How cute! I think if you added "coming September 2016" people will start getting it! With DS I changed my profile picture to a jar of prego spaghetti sauce and people got it right away. 

Xan- The flip over and repeat is so me! I feel like I'm a fish being fried. 

My gender scan is on Wednesday. I'm very excited and nervous! Hopefully they can tell at 16 weeks?


----------



## Desiree1694

they should be able to tell at 16 weeks where I went Saturday they start gender scans at 15 weeks however I was 17 weeks it was easily visable.


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- my little contortionist was in the weirdest position, but she didn't try very hard because we already knew the gender.

Psy- I was accused of vague-booking! I said that on the cruise I wasn't drinking and stayed on the ship because of Zika. A couple of people got it, sort of, but I thought it was obvious.


----------



## Alea

UK ladies, Next and Mamas and Papas have the most beautiful baby clothes so I definitely recommend checking out their collections. I couldn't resist and picked up some lovely things for our little one. And of course, Moo too :haha:. It's hard to believe I am already 18 weeks. Since Maisie was premature, my odds of having a second premature baby are increased and if this one follow's Moo's lead (though I hope s/he doesn't, of course!), I'll have just over 16 weeks to go.

How are you all today?


----------



## Lallie81

Hi all, very excited to hear the results of all the gender scans coming up!

I haven't gained any weight but have this bump at 14 weeks +4!!
 



Attached Files:







20160331_070203.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mari35racz36

Lallie - cute bump pic!!

Alea - Congrats on 18 weeks! Fingers crossed you don't have another preemie. My niece was born at 26 weeks 1.5 years ago. It was a long few months in the NICU for her and my sister inlaw. Thankfully everything turned out ok and she is perfectly healthy. 

AFM - Today is a gloomy rainy day here. Makes me fell lazy! lol Only 6 more days until my gender scan. I am getting nervous!!


----------



## Alea

mari35racz36 said:


> Lallie - cute bump pic!!
> 
> Alea - Congrats on 18 weeks! Fingers crossed you don't have another preemie. My niece was born at 26 weeks 1.5 years ago. It was a long few months in the NICU for her and my sister inlaw. Thankfully everything turned out ok and she is perfectly healthy.
> 
> AFM - Today is a gloomy rainy day here. Makes me fell lazy! lol Only 6 more days until my gender scan. I am getting nervous!!

How exciting that your gender scan is so soon! Have you any idea what you're having?

My niece was born at 27 weeks in 2014 and she's growing really well consideiring. To date she's had no complications but they won't really know if there's any problems until she's a little older. 

Thankfully, Maisie's development has been just fine in the 9 months we've had her and hasn't been affected by being born at 34 weeks.


----------



## campn

Mari- Mine is April 6! I just called the place again and picked a tech myself that everyone recommended to me. I even emailed HIM and told him I want him to be my tech as I don't want to be randomly assigned to someone hehe. 

The control freak in me is out and crazy.


----------



## mari35racz36

campn said:


> Mari- Mine is April 6! I just called the place again and picked a tech myself that everyone recommended to me. I even emailed HIM and told him I want him to be my tech as I don't want to be randomly assigned to someone hehe.
> 
> The control freak in me is out and crazy.

Yay!! I booked a private scan for it. Where I am getting my anatomy scan on April 12th, their printer never works and I get the worst images on screen. I find the tech there also rushes. I won't trust them with their gender guess. lol

That is so great you were able to pick your own tech!!


----------



## mari35racz36

Alea said:


> mari35racz36 said:
> 
> 
> Lallie - cute bump pic!!
> 
> Alea - Congrats on 18 weeks! Fingers crossed you don't have another preemie. My niece was born at 26 weeks 1.5 years ago. It was a long few months in the NICU for her and my sister inlaw. Thankfully everything turned out ok and she is perfectly healthy.
> 
> AFM - Today is a gloomy rainy day here. Makes me fell lazy! lol Only 6 more days until my gender scan. I am getting nervous!!
> 
> How exciting that your gender scan is so soon! Have you any idea what you're having?
> 
> My niece was born at 27 weeks in 2014 and she's growing really well consideiring. To date she's had no complications but they won't really know if there's any problems until she's a little older.
> 
> Thankfully, Maisie's development has been just fine in the 9 months we've had her and hasn't been affected by being born at 34 weeks.Click to expand...

So glad to hear both your daughter and niece are doing well:) My cousin aslo had her baby boy born at 34 weeks. Her waters just spontaneously broke. He is 5 years old and great now.

I have no instinct whether it's a boy or girl. I have had 2 baby dreams, 1 was a boy and 1 was a girl. lol I already have 1 daughter and 2 sons. My daughter really wants a sister! lol But I told her she better be just as happy for a brother. I am good either way. I just dying to know!


----------



## campn

Mari- My anatomy scan isn't until early May and I wasn't gonna wait this long! :p also private scans are a much fun experience as you get lots of pictures and a dvd with a video of the entire scan! 

My instincts have always been so bad. With DS I said boy, then I said girl. This time I don't know if it's my instincts or my hopes telling me girl? How can I tell the difference!? Hehe. 

Can't wait until next week!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I am really huge at 15w! Blame it on having so many!


Better than just looking fat I guess :blush:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I NEED a gender scan I can't wait till 20 weeks i must know now, even if i leave disappointed... but my local scan place has a groupon offer for half price :D £23.50 ($34 approx) then gender can be confirmed by 20 week nhs scan and ill have more time to accept if it is indeed a boy, sounds really mean but were only having 2 and i ireally want a girl..


----------



## dreamer1316

Ginge im with u - im obsessing over gender! I really dont mind but im just dying to know!! Gt my private gender scan on the 10th - there are no clues from my 14 week scan so i have no clue except a feeling that its a boy. All the old wives tricks came up girl though. Just need to know so i can stop obsessing!!


----------



## xanzaba

All the signs said girl for me- even the scientific evidence that girl pregnancies usually have higher HCG! But I just knew it was a boy. Didn't even bother picking out girl names!

I feel like I popped at 13 weeks, and have trouble seeing much difference now, especially from week to week.

Also, I'm super geeky, I know, but I love getting the little bits of knowledge about my baby's brain activity. Last week there was measurable brain activity and this week the two hemispheres of the brain are officially connected.


----------



## campn

Xan- All my old wives tales, Chinese calendar, nub and Ramzi theory all say girl, I even got my BFP at only 9 DPO this time, as compared with 13 DPO with DS. 

I think everything is pointing towards girl for me but I'm not good at knowing these things instinctually. They say your desires clash with your instincts and me and DH both want a girl, so I'm trying to prepare myself for my scan and the "oh looks like a boy!" 

I don't want to feel sad whatever the gender is otherwise I'd feel so guilty. I know you're not supposed to have a preference but I know you ladies wouldn't judge me!


----------



## psychochick

campn: I love your prego announcement hahaha that's very creative I've never seen that before.

xan: whoa do they measure brain activity at the scans? I've never heard of that. I definitely would want to know as well how their brains are working out.

I definitely prefer a girl too! I'm really surprised there are so many people here preferring a girl. I have a friend who is 5 weeks before me and both of us wanted girls, but her scan showed a boy for sure. This is our first pregnancy so I'm not really sure why both of us want a girl so badly, I think I would like boys too but maybe it's the idea of having a mini-me.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Today is the first day I haven't vommed, and I don't do bump pics I'm all blubber, I just look fat and nasty. I usually take them towards the end with help from hubby as I can't get angle right :haha:


----------



## mari35racz36

I think deep down I want a girl as well. More for my daughter to have a sister. It's totally normal to prefer one gender over the other. Gender disappointment is also quite common. My 2 boys are so sweet and cuddly. They are definitely mommas boys! So I know I will be ok if it is a boy. I think just the thought of have even number of boys and girls would be nice. Can't wait until Wed!!


----------



## MummaMoo

Have people heard the thing about if you dream you're having one gender, you actually are having the opposite? With Sophie, I dreamt I had a little boy (kept losing him though - half the time I'd be waking around with an empty carseat wondering where the hell I'd left him!)

Been shopping again today and bought a couple of summery tops that are floaty enough to allow for a big bump. Also bought some more gender neutral babygros, with little yellow ducks on (from Next, whoever mentioned them earlier!)
I've also got myself a Moby wrap (with owls on, of course! Notice a common theme!?) Had a practice with Sophie's baby Annabel doll earlier :haha:
Yesterday I popped round to take a gift for the neighbours new baby, Lily, and had a lovely snuggle with her, she's absolutely delicious and is doing absolutely NOTHING for my impatience!


----------



## campn

Your replies make me feel better! I have 2 other sisters and 1 big brother who has never been close to me so I know nothing about boys, I don't like playing with boys or hanging out with boys :p I keep telling myself one thing, if it's another boy at least I won't go through having a teen age daughter hehe. 

Mumma- I ordered two nursing tanks that have still not made it to me! (Grr) but I want a carrier too, I've the ergo but I want something more newborn friendly. 

Oh and to the US- moms, do you know that your insurance will pay for an electric double breast pump!? You just gotta call your insurance and talk to them, they'll give you a list of sellers and they may try to make the process complicated. You only receive it a few weeks before your due though.


----------



## psychochick

campn: good tip on the insurance. Does anyone know if kaiser permanente covers it? I'll ask them next time, haven't found any info on that on their website.

mumma: haha that's interesting, I've only had boy dreams too! But I thought it was because my little brother was born when I was 12 so I still remember interacting with a boy baby so I project that into my dreams. My friend who recently found out she had a boy, she said the night before, she dreamt about going into the scan and the doc saying "it's a boy!" so that was an extremely omniscient dream haha

x-ginge: congrats on first day without sickness, I think it'll improve from now on :)


----------



## campn

Psy- All insurances should, it's part of the obamacare now so all insurances should cover one.


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - I grew up with 1 sister and knew nothing about boys. Now I have 2 boys! Lol But they are amazing and so much fun:) My youngest is so attached to me. I am actually worried for when the baby comes because he can get very jealous. He been our baby for 4 years now and I'm not sure how he is going to react. I worry about when my daughter becomes a teenager all the time. She is 7.5 and already has attitude. Lol


----------



## Just1more2

Thanks for the congrats ladies, it is definitely a good change.

My appointment went really well, but not a lot to speak of. She listened to the heartbeat and asked if i had any questions and that was just about it.:shrug:

I am also DYING to know if my instincts are right with this baby like they were with Dom. I cannot wait till the 18th!!:dohh:

My major problems now arent really with sleeping (even though i am up 1-2 times a night to pee). My big problem is heartburn!! I am fine all day, but after dinner it is unbearable! I have been taking tums but they are so gross they almost make me gag. I have to find a better remedy.
My other problem is my boobs still. They are enormous and so sore. I cant handle having ANYTHING brush my areolas or nipples without major discomfort... Still more than half way to go. 

Oh well it will all be worth it in the end :baby:


----------



## campn

Mari- My DS is very attached too, he cuddles with me in my bed every night and tells me how much he loves me. I hope when the baby is born this doesn't go away as I cherish it so much but he's been telling me that he's a baby and wants to hide under my shirt, LOL. 

Just- My heart burn is awful already, it was so bad with DS in the third trimester but this time it has already hit, and I agree tums is so gross so I've to pick nausea or heartburn!? Chewing gum helps with heartburn though so maybe try that out, although chewing a gum always makes me hungry as it tricks my tummy that I'm eating :p


----------



## Uni tsi

Oh heartburn. My greatest bane. I have given up on worthless tums and now use Pepcid AC. Category B for pregnancy, so I feel it's pretty safe. Works amazing, just one pill a day.


----------



## ciz

UK ladies - I just had my 16wks appointment and she didn't check for the babies heartbeat? I'm really confused as I'm sure with my first this appointment she checked?


----------



## xanzaba

I've found that yogurt helps with heartburn, but not the really sweet ones with fruit on the bottom (sugar can make it worse). I have either plain yogurt with a teaspoon of sugar or vanilla yogurt, but not the fat free because they put more sugar in it.

Psy- I don't think they measure brain activity unless they are afraid something is wrong, but my ticker says they can at 17 weeks.


----------



## Alea

ciz said:


> UK ladies - I just had my 16wks appointment and she didn't check for the babies heartbeat? I'm really confused as I'm sure with my first this appointment she checked?

This appears to vary from hospital to hospital. I heard Moo's at my 16 week appointment and did with this baby too, but I believe MummaMoo did not hear her baby's at her 16 week appointment?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think the sickness was an early April fools as its back on form today, blah. Woke up crying during the night because of the pain between between my legs, turning over was absolute agony!


----------



## MummaMoo

Alea said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> UK ladies - I just had my 16wks appointment and she didn't check for the babies heartbeat? I'm really confused as I'm sure with my first this appointment she checked?
> 
> This appears to vary from hospital to hospital. I heard Moo's at my 16 week appointment and did with this baby too, but I believe MummaMoo did not hear her baby's at her 16 week appointment?Click to expand...


Yep, that's right, she didn't even try, just automatically wrote "too early", despite my saying that I'd found the heartbeat with a doppler at home.


----------



## xanzaba

Ciz- I agree, it varies from place to place. My fetal health specialist didn't, but then my OBGYN did an ultrasound.

I'm loving the stories of cuddly, loving little boys. I have a sister, DH was raised by his mom and has a sister, and neither of us really know what to do with boys. But I'm sure it'll come.


----------



## ciz

Hmm how odd. All she asked was how was I feeling did my sample and BP. Didn't feel my bump or heartbeat. So glad I bought my own doppler now lol


----------



## MummaMoo

Ciz - yeah mine didn't do much more than that - BP and urinology, and then we discussed my options about where to give birth, as I had a 3rd degree tear last time but that was before the consultants were moved to another hospital. My local is just an MLU now so they may want me to go to the other hospital.


----------



## Hope16

I know it's early but I found this crib bedding and it matches my nursery colors so well and it was on SALE! I had to grab it before it was out of stock. The nursery walls are mint green. What do you ladies think??
 



Attached Files:







bedding.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Alea

MummaMoo said:


> Alea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciz said:
> 
> 
> UK ladies - I just had my 16wks appointment and she didn't check for the babies heartbeat? I'm really confused as I'm sure with my first this appointment she checked?
> 
> This appears to vary from hospital to hospital. I heard Moo's at my 16 week appointment and did with this baby too, but I believe MummaMoo did not hear her baby's at her 16 week appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that's right, she didn't even try, just automatically wrote "too early", despite my saying that I'd found the heartbeat with a doppler at home.Click to expand...

How strange, and frustrating too! It's a shame there's not more consistency with these things throughout the country. I know of other's who haven't heard the heartbeat at 16 weeks but some who have, so it seems like it falls entirely down to the hospital you're being seen at? It's unfair for ladies like yourselves who didn't get to hear it :hugs:


----------



## mari35racz36

Hope16 - I love that baby bedding!! I have been looking around too:)


ciz -I am not in UK, but I have had 3 ultrasounds so far and fetal HB was checked at all. But i only had fetal HB checked for first time with Doppler the other day. But i do think its odd that they did not check, especially at 16 weeks. But I wouldn't worry too much if your scan results were normal.


AFM - Apparently my van decided to play a lovely April Fools day joke on me and break down 2x this morning!! It is only 2 years old!! Ugh! Not fun. But on a happy note, my cousin and his wife had a baby boy last night:) It is their 2nd baby and now they have 2 boys. She was 38 weeks and had an emergency C section because her blood pressure spiked quite high. Baby was a good size at 8lbs 9oz.


----------



## campn

Ciz- Sometimes you gotta be very annoying about it, like hey can we please try the Doppler?? I think sometimes they're lazy or just wanna get the appointment over with. At my 8 weeks the doctor said we'll try the Doppler at your 12 week appointment and she didn't!


----------



## LoraLoo

Afternoon ladies. Just wondering if anyone else struggles getting appts with the midwife? 

Ive just tried bookin for 2 weeks time and she's booked up, and off the following week.
Receptionist asked if I wanted a telephone appt instead? Er, no! What's the bloody point in a telephone appt?
I'm pissrd if with this as I couldn't get an appt when I was pregnant with alfie snd lost him and was assured by by drs surgery that it wouldn't happen again and that appts can be added on to the end.


----------



## ciz

I think I would have been really peed off if I didn't have my own doppler. But ye I really think they should be doing the same thing throughout the country cause I'm not being funny a doppler uses gel and batteries lol not like it cost hundreds or thousands pounds haha. 

Loraloo.. no can't say I'm having trouble seeing my midwife. Aren't they having a replacement midwife for the week they are off? Seems pretty bad if they don't especially as it sounds to be a busy practice.


----------



## LoraLoo

Doesn't sound like there's a replacement one which is bizarre? 
I live in a small town but there's only one doctors surgery and the midwife is only in 1 afternoon a week so guess it does get busy. Just feel really peed off &#128533; I coukdnt phone up any earlier as I only saw my consultant on wed so wasn't sure when I should make the mw appt Til then.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hope16 said:


> I know it's early but I found this crib bedding and it matches my nursery colors so well and it was on SALE! I had to grab it before it was out of stock. The nursery walls are mint green. What do you ladies think??

Never to early, bought mine weeks ago cos i had been looking and was the only one i liked! :haha:


----------



## MummaMoo

Hope16 said:


> I know it's early but I found this crib bedding and it matches my nursery colors so well and it was on SALE! I had to grab it before it was out of stock. The nursery walls are mint green. What do you ladies think??

I think it's really lovely!


----------



## MummaMoo

LoraLoo said:


> Doesn't sound like there's a replacement one which is bizarre?
> I live in a small town but there's only one doctors surgery and the midwife is only in 1 afternoon a week so guess it does get busy. Just feel really peed off &#128533; I coukdnt phone up any earlier as I only saw my consultant on wed so wasn't sure when I should make the mw appt Til then.

Is there a chance you could have an appointment at the maternity unit instead? Here there is a team of community midwives so if our regular one is off, it gets covered by someone else, and as she's only at the doctor's surgery on Monday afternoons, if we really can't make it, then we can go to the MLU when it's more suitable for us.


----------



## campn

Lora- Try booking your next appointment right after you're done with one appointment. They should find you another midwife that's available though. It's not like these appointments last 7 days and 7 nights!


----------



## LoraLoo

campn said:


> Lora- Try booking your next appointment right after you're done with one appointment. They should find you another midwife that's available though. It's not like these appointments last 7 days and 7 nights!

Thanks, I'll do this next time. I only had my consultant appt this week so wasn't sure when to book it until I'd seen her. 

My consultant appt was actually late, I was supposed to see her at 13 weeks and then mw at 16 weeks but I didn't get to see consultant until 15+3 so 17/18 weeks fits best between now and my 20 week scan if that makes sense.

Always something to stress about.

Thank god for the doppler


----------



## Uni tsi

Hope, I LOVE that color. Great choice! So, cute! I'm thinking about mint green too, although I haven't made my mind up yet. 

Lora, that must be so completely irritating! Before I actually had health insurance, I always envied you guys your system, but hearing all the stories ladies tell on here, it kind of makes me glad for our weird private system even though I do have to pay a ton every month for it. I wish I could send you to my OB, given your history she would see you every other week. 

I don't know enough about your system to offer any practical advice, but I hope the advice the other ladies were able to offer pans out. I hate to think of you having to wait so long!


----------



## campn

Uni- Me too, I was so mad about our health insurance in the US and if I have to wait 15 minutes to be seen I feel furious. I guess no system is 100% flawless or perfect. And it's not like it's completely free in Europe, Canada and Australia as you still pay so much in taxes so you should deserve to be seen ASAP.


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all and happy April!
Some good news.. I won the lottery last night. Truly amazing!! Not sure what to do with all this money. Any ideas?
SO glad April is here. Happy April. And april fools! :)

Glad everyone is doing well. Ciz- that is strange they didnt listen for heart beat at 16 wks. I am envious of everyone with dopplers! 
Campn and Xanz- thank you for re-assuring me about not showing yet. I feel better about it! I am able to eat a lot more now and belly sure does get full/big after! Xan- I remember you also had crazy high hcg early on and not a girl..wow! I was convinced I was having twins. Funny you had all signs of a girl and you are having a boy.

I don't care what I'm having, though everyone thinks girl, as long as baby is healthy.

Mari- that is wonderful news on the baby!! Hope mom is feeling well today. 
I hear you all on frustrations with appts. My appt. has lasted each time 5 minutes at the most. Seems the way in the US these days...rush you in and out!

I'm finding my pg tips online..Like from 2nd tri on you should only sleep on your left side? DHA/Omegas are v. important last 2 tris? Not sure sure on my doctor's office but had to switch from the city since have to be out of town for my mom. I hope I can switch later on if needed!

Hope everyone has fun wknd plans..none for me...feeling v. sick again so laying low.


----------



## psychochick

hopie: aw I was actually very excited about the lottery I was gonna ask for the pot size and everything!! Sigh, too easy target for today.

That reminds me, I told a close friend today about my pregnancy since she's visiting soon and I wanted to tell her personally before it leaks. Then I realized it was April fools so hopefully she believes me :D

ciz: I'm surprised they didn't look for a hb! Every visit I've had to the hospital has included either U/S or doppler. We're told to expect mainly the doppler in our future appts (aside from the anatomy scan and later scans). They even gave me a booklet to record the hb every time. But at the same time, I'm sure your baby's still doing just fine in there :)

hope: that's a lovely color for the bedding!! I love how soft the tone is, I think it would match a mint wall.


----------



## campn

This is pretty cool.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## x-ginge-x

Doesnt change for me, probably doing something wrong lol


----------



## Desiree1694

well we have decided on a name for our little man his name will be Jaxon Edward.


----------



## campn

x-ginge-x said:


> Doesnt change for me, probably doing something wrong lol

Looks like I got one snuggler hehe! That was my lame attempt at April Fools!

Desiree- Love the name! :)


----------



## Uni tsi

LOL campn you got me too ahaha I was trying to convince myself it turned a little pinkish :haha:

Hopie, for a second, I was really excited for you! lolol Too bad it wasn't true!

Great name Desiree! Very classy :thumbup: I like the alternative spelling of the first name coupled with the very traditional middle name. It sounds really good together!


----------



## MummaMoo

:dohh: You got me too Campn! :dohh: In my defence, it's early and I've only just woken up :)

Hopie, yep, sleeping on left is recommended/advised because of blood flow or something like that. Sorry to hear you're feeling sick again. 

Not sure what we're up to today. MrMoo is working so it's just me and Sophie. We may pop into town as there's a big busking event going on.

Anyone getting REALLY dry skin?


----------



## aidensxmomma

You got me too campn! Apparently I've been quite gullible today. My daughter came home from school with a packet of donut seeds. Took me longer than I care to admit to realize they were cheerios. :dohh: :haha:

Desiree - I love your name choice. If I would have gotten my way, baby would be named Jackson if it turns out too be a boy. Unfortunately, OH vetoed it though.

MummaMoo - I've got really horrible dry skin right now too. I will sometimes get it from the cold weather, but never this bad.


----------



## MummaMoo

aidensxmomma said:


> You got me too campn! Apparently I've been quite gullible today. My daughter came home from school with a packet of donut seeds. Took me longer than I care to admit to realize they were cheerios. :dohh: :haha:

:rofl: love it!!


----------



## Momof3fosho

Good morning ladies, how are you all feeling? I am so happy to have gotten my energy back now that I am in the second trimester. I am able to cook and clean again and give DH a break. What is new with you all?


----------



## LoraLoo

Desiree love the name- Edwards on my boys names list but we would probably use Ted as a Nn.

Mumma- my skins not too bad but my lips are terribly dry x


----------



## Sweety21

Lol. Good one Campn. I was staring for ages and couldn't figure out why it didn't changed the color.

Nice choice of name desire. 

Mumma, I have dry skin it's very horrible specially on my face.


----------



## amantila

Hey guys! I have been gone for awhile but I'm back! I was on spring break (perks of being a teacher) and drove all around the country visiting family and friends :] It was nice to see everyone!

I had an appointment on Monday and they listened for the heartbeat and did that alphablablah (I forget what it's called haha) test and everything seemed great :] I asked her about the headaches/migraines I've been getting that sometimes last for days at a time. She suggested trying magnesium tablets...has anyone used those before?

I have my next ultrasound in two weeks on April 14 and will hopefully be able to find out the gender then! Getting very excited! :]

Mumma...my lips and hands have been very dry no matter how much lotion I use. Ugh!

Campn...it's no longer April Fool's Day and I just saw that post and I have to admit...you definitely fooled me haha.

Desiree...I really like the name Jaxon too...Jackson was on my list by my husband said no. We will name the baby Lincoln Allen if it is a boy and Avery Marie if it is a girl.

Hope...love mint green! Didn't even think about using mint green as a gender neutral nursery color. I was thinking yellows, grays, and whites but I may have to reconsider! :]


----------



## LoraLoo

hope nobody minds me sharing but ive just got my screening results back (first time I've opted for screening) and ive come back low risk. 
1 in 9,358 for Downs Syndrome and 1 in 50,000 for Edwards/Pataus so low risk.

Of course we'd have continued with the pregnsncy regardless but it's a big sigh of relief here! Xx


----------



## xanzaba

Amantila- now that you mention magnesium, when I was getting headaches I was off bananas. Also started getting foot/leg cramps. Now bananas are back on the menu, and I'm headache free. Must be the thing. Coconut water also is high in magnesium.

Loraloo- glad the results came back so great :) 

Sorry for being a debbie downer, but I am a bit nervous. My first pregnancy ended in miscarriage at 18 1/2 weeks and even though I know there are a lot of differences (I had a huge clot and a lot of bleeding from 5 weeks) I'll be happy when I pass 19 weeks.


----------



## LoraLoo

Xan- that's totally normal I think, I have certain 'goals' to get past too &#128536;


----------



## x-ginge-x

Erggh feeling rotten today still being sick and very sore. Husband found baby's heartbeat on doppler today so that was lovely, I feel a little down and miserable today don't know why.


----------



## Uni tsi

Lora I'm glad to hear you're low risk! 

Xanz, I deeply empathize. I'll be nervous till the end and there's not much to be done about it, but it's nice to hear other people getting past their milestones and able to relax a little <3 :flow: I'll be happy with you when you pass 19 weeks! :hugs:

Ginge, sorry to hear the rollercoaster that is pregnancy hormones has got you down. :hugs2: Remember, treat yo self! :D

Amantila, welcome back!


----------



## Sweety21

Lora, glad to know. And fx your goals will be achieved soon. 

Amantalia, welcome back. Hope you enjoues your holidays.

Ginge, I am sorry to hear that you are feeling down. Hopefully tomorrow will bring lots of sunshine to you.

Afm, I am having aching boob and vomiting episodes when I don't eat. I know I should be snacking but, sometimes I end up not eating for hours. On baby front nothing much too report but, I went to maternity exhibition yesterday. found lots of things I am going to buy with discount coupons for baby.


----------



## MummaMoo

I'm curious to see what everyone is buying for their babies!

19 weeks here, going through a phase of inactivity from little pickle and you can't help but wonder if everything is OK... doesn't help when MrMoo asks and when I say I haven't felt much his reply is "oh, that's not good is it?" but I know that it's very irregular until about 24/25 weeks.

Is anyone enjoying a drink (as in, alcohol) during pregnancy? I haven't as yet, but at the moment I'm really wanting something bubbly and refreshing in my mouth as it's constantly feeling "furry" and I've got it in my head that a glass of cold prosecco is the ONLY thing to cure it :dohh: I got so far as to put a miniature bottle of it to chill in the fridge last night.. but then my conscience kicked in and I talked myself it of it.

Ginge, hope you're feeling better. Are you getting the sunshine in Bolton? Maybe take yourself out for a walk :)

MrMoo has come down with ANOTHER cold/flu. He's in bed so I'm left having to deal with Sophie, who cried because she wanted to go outside, then had a major meltdown when I put her shoes and coat on, insisting she didn't want to go out :brat:


----------



## xanzaba

Mumamoo- Now that I'm firmly in 2nd trimester I would have an occasional drink, but I'm not really feeling like it right now. On the cruise we bought a bottle of wine for the 5 days. Each night DH had a glass and I had enough to toast. I also wanted to sniff DH's rum drinks. And occasionally when DH has a beer, especially lighter beers that I don't normally go for, I have a few sips and it hits the spot and I don't want any more. Plus, if I have a few sips I start to feel tipsy and I'm done.


----------



## mari35racz36

amantila said:


> Hey guys! I have been gone for awhile but I'm back! I was on spring break (perks of being a teacher) and drove all around the country visiting family and friends :] It was nice to see everyone!
> 
> I had an appointment on Monday and they listened for the heartbeat and did that alphablablah (I forget what it's called haha) test and everything seemed great :] I asked her about the headaches/migraines I've been getting that sometimes last for days at a time. She suggested trying magnesium tablets...has anyone used those before?
> 
> I have my next ultrasound in two weeks on April 14 and will hopefully be able to find out the gender then! Getting very excited! :]
> 
> Mumma...my lips and hands have been very dry no matter how much lotion I use. Ugh!
> 
> Campn...it's no longer April Fool's Day and I just saw that post and I have to admit...you definitely fooled me haha.
> 
> Desiree...I really like the name Jaxon too...Jackson was on my list by my husband said no. We will name the baby Lincoln Allen if it is a boy and Avery Marie if it is a girl.
> 
> Hope...love mint green! Didn't even think about using mint green as a gender neutral nursery color. I was thinking yellows, grays, and whites but I may have to reconsider! :]

magnesium is amazing for migraines. I took it for years to stop heachaches and migraines. The only thing is it will take a few works to build up in your system and start too work. Sorry you are suffering:(


----------



## mari35racz36

Laraloo - great to hear your tests came back low risk. I do my final blood work this week and will find out my results too

mummamoo- I worry too when I don't have much activity from baby. I know the baby is small still and movement won't be consistent yet, but I always worry! Yesterday the baby moved quite a bit. I notice whenever I drink a glass of chocolate milk, 20 min later the baby is dancing in my belly!. lol As for alcohol, i haven't had any and probably won't. But I crave wine so bad!! lol I might steal a sip from my hubby in the future:) My cousins wife actually had the occasional glass of red wine through out her pregnancy. Her son is a happy 10yr old now:) Sorry your hubby is sick, hope he feels better soon:)

x-ginge - I am so sorry you are still feeling sick. How awful. With my first 3 babies, my morning sickness lasted until 20 weeks. This time it seemed to end around 14-15 weeks. I hope you get some relief soon

Campn - That's a good one! Your definitely got me! lol Only 3 more days until our gender scans!!! Yay!!

Desiree - Love the name:)

Hopie - thanks, my cousin's wife and baby are doing great. They came home yesterday:) She had an emergency c-section because her BP spiked quite high. They had a planned c-section for next week but no way she could stay pregnant with BP that high. I am just glad everyone is ok and healthy. I have never had BP problems with any of my pregnancies, but I worry I will this time. I am a bit older now, 35 and feel this pregnancy is harder to deal with. Fingers crossed i don't!! How are you doing??

Anybody else have their names picked out yet? Hubby and I slowly started to talk names. So far we don't agree on muvch. For boys names we have nothing yet. For girls names we can only agree on one, Isabella. But that name is not set in stone. I think naming baby#4 is going to be tough. Also, all my kids names start with"L". We did not specfically choose "L" names, it was just coincidence. Now everyone is saying we have to pick another "L" name! But that is not going to happen, no more "L" names I like. lol


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks ladies, I always feel that I have to be so careful when I talk about wanting a drink as people can be super-judgy about it! Witnessing it a lot on FB parenting groups at the moment. I think it's one of those things where you obsess over it until you have it, then it's out of your system and don't care about it anymore. Like I was last pregnancy over beefy flavoured Hula Hoops! Ha! (A UK potato snack)

As for names, we're nowhere near sorted, but are close to completely agreeing on Katie for a girl. Don't know about middle name yet, and boys name is impossible. Daniel, Teddy and Frankie are my favourites but we haven't had a major discussion over it yet. MrMoo has been really stressed over buying another house, and he's not really thought about this pregnancy very much. Always late to the party, that one!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mumma- I had a glass of prosecco with my Sunday roast last week! I've not even had caffeine this pregnancy and I don't smoke etc so I thought bugger it- I just fancied a glass and I enjoyed every mouthful!

Mari Isabella is a beautiful name. Hubby won't discuss names here til we know te sex but I have a few in mind x


----------



## xanzaba

I agree with Loraloo- usually not having it builds it up in your mind. Last weekend I was craving smoked salmon, so I went to a restaurant with really fresh seafood and had a bagel with smoked salmon and cream cheese. I figure the really tricky foods, like sushi and hollandaise sauce will have to wait until September, but if I crave a slightly risky food (beer, smoked salmon) it's better to have it and be done with it than feel deprived and risk a mood swing.

BTW- I saw a list of drinks you should avoid last week, and it said artificial sweeteners were okay. That seems weird to me, but I'm off soda in general because of the preservatives.


----------



## campn

I may need to take magnesium too. I definitely struggle with headaches long term. 

Mumma- I usually take a sip from DH's drinks, but I haven't really craved it, just one sip makes me super warm and alcohol in general make my headaches worse. I don't see the harm in the occasional drink it's not like you'll be hitting the bars every night :p

We have Oliver picked for a boy name, and Juliette picked for the girl. Not set on middle names yet. I find the middle name harder to choose! 

Mari- Three days!!! I'm starting to be convinced it's a boy! After wanting a girl this entire pregnancy now I think I'd rather have a boy cause they tend to be easier in the long run? A girl would still be great I just no longer have a preference!


----------



## LoraLoo

Camp those are both lovely names. I'm loving everyone's name choices so far!
I find picking names so hard!


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - I love both of those names:) Middle names are always hard too. We haven't even talked a about those. I think it will take us time to agree on a name. With my youngest we hadn't decided until the week he was born. Lol I kept going back and fourth thinking its a boy or girl. I am honestly happy with either gender. I doubt I'll sleep a wink the night before my scan! Lol


----------



## MummaMoo

I like Oliver too Campn, and Juliette is beautiful.

So I think a glass is on the cards tonight. I need to get it out of my system, and will probably do me good in the sense that MrMoo and his stressful week has had me wound up. I've been stitching like a mad girl as this is usually really relaxing for me but even that hasn't done what it usually does.

This is the result of my stitchy sessions over the last few weeks. 

https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412358344.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

That's lovely, I'm cross stitching for baby's nursery but I haven't been able to with the nausea.

Had a walk down to mums for Sunday dinner and feeling a little better. Still been sick twice today though. Stopped the meds as it appears baby doesn't like them lol


----------



## MummaMoo

What are you stitching ginge?


----------



## x-ginge-x

It's a me to you bear with a bottle and says baby by the side, I stitched for my son too he has Winnie the Pooh characters flying a kite


----------



## MummaMoo

Sweet! Bet the backstitch will be a pain in the bum!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh yes dreading that part


----------



## amantila

Wish I was talented enough to stitch...my mom tried to teach me ages ago but I wasn't very good at it. Oddly enough, I'm really crafty and good at almost everything else and that's the only craft my mom enjoys haha.

Thanks mari for info about magnesium. I've been taking it for a few days now...was excited that I didn't have a headache yesterday or the day before but had one today. Hopefully it starts working soon!

Also...we put in an offer on a house today! Really crossing our fingers and toes on this one (it's an impossible market out here...we've already tried offering on 4 houses but they all go over asking or people offer to pay seller's closing fees or other things that we can't compete with). We are supposed to hear by noon tomorrow at the latest but most likely tonight. We know it's down to us and one other couple so we are just praying that this is the one for us!


----------



## aidensxmomma

OH and I have tentatively agreed on the names Everett Michael for a boy and Amelia Iris-June for a girl. Everett is OH's grandfather's middle name and Michael is OH's middle name and his dad's first name. Amelia is just a name we liked and Iris is in honor of my angel daughter and this baby being my rainbow and June is my OH's grandmother's name. Middle names were quite easy because I always use family names. I started with my son almost 8 years ago and I'm sticking with it. First names were much more difficult. We've been discussing names since we started TTC in 2014, so we had a lot of time to find something we both liked. 

We have our next ultrasound on April 7th. I'll be 18+4 then so we should be able to find out the gender. :happy dance: I was certain I was having a girl through most of my pregnancy, but over the last few weeks I've been less sure. I don't have a preference really so I'm super excited to find out.


----------



## amantila

We just got verbal acceptance of our offer!!! Yippeeee! Everything will be signed by tomorrow morning :] Will hopefully sleep well tonight :]

aidensxmomma...love both of your name choices! Amelia or some version was on my list but my husband is so picky.

It's Lincoln or Avery for us :]


----------



## MummaMoo

Yay! Congratulations Amantilia! House buying is so stressful, we've just been through it as MrMoo has bought a house to rent out, with a deadline of 31st March to complete as stamp duty fees are added after that date. Sadly he picked the wrong solicitor who didn't get it through, even though the offer was accepted in December, and there was no chain on either side, so really it should have gone through weeks and weeks ago, he left it too late to get the mortgage money. MrMoo will now be facing a new battle to get the solicitor to pay the stamp duty and waive his fees. 

Had a dream last night where I was on a weekend trip with the girls and I'd had my baby, it was a boy, who I'd named Daniel. My friend whose baby has recently passed away was also there, and I found out that she'd called her baby Danny, so felt really bad and it was really awkward... Then as I was there thinking Daniel would be needing a feed soon, I realised that my little bundle had a tail, and was my mum & dad's cat! So went into a massive panic wondering where Daniel was and knowing that he'd be needing me for a feed. Woke up before I managed to find him. I hate it when things are left unresolved!


----------



## mari35racz36

Ladies I just had to post this pic to show you all. It's April 4th and this is the view from my front porch!! We got a snow storm last night. Where is spring?!?! I have no more words......lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mari35racz36

mummamoo - that is beautiful stitching:) I was I had that talent!!

Aman - no problem. The magnesium did for work but it took several weeks to take. I did eat alot of bananas too! lots of water will help as well. Sorry you had another headache. I had a bad one 2 days ago that lasted all through the night. I think it was a tension headache as my back and neck muscles were very sore. Congrats on the new house!!! So exciting:) Love both your name choices!

aidensmomma - those are both great names:) That is great you will be able to find out the gender this week. Mine is April 6th and I am so excited!!


----------



## Uni tsi

Mumma thank you for sharing that dream. I find it fascinating to hear about. I'm having crazy vivid, sometimes disturbing dreams as well. Last night, I dreamt that I was would be pregnant three times but only two of the babies would live, which I guess at this point counts as a reassuring dream since I've already had the loss. But I woke up relieved to find I was still pregnant. 

On a lighter note, I also dreamed I found my old teddy bear at work, but was surprised and confused when it began to purr like a cat when I hugged it :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

I had a doozy of a dream last night- in it, my sister put my niece in my bed at my parents' house and told me that I should be happy sleeping on such a plush carpet. Never mind that I am 19 weeks pregnant.

Did I mention that all the people who are close to me in real life are horrible in my dreams? I wake up so angry from these dreams, it takes a while to get back to sleep.


----------



## LoraLoo

Still on the kinky dreams here!


----------



## psychochick

mumma: that stitch is so cute!

aman: congrats on the house! perfect time for your LO to arrive :)

mari3: that's actually really beautiful. We never get snow here so I haven't seen snow in a long time. It's already pretty warm now, feels like getting ready for summer.

I can't believe how many of you have names all picked out for both genders! I'm still sort of waiting for the gender scan before really thinking of different names. I was considering also having multiple candidates, then after the baby comes out, to look at the baby and be like oh he/she looks like a ____. Hahaha not sure how realistic that is, like will I really be in the mood to make a decision right after labor?

I've been having vivid dreams for weeks now. I have had several food dreams. I had one dream in which I was eating at benihana (japanese food that they cook in front of you) and the chef gave me less food than the other people around me. I got so mad!! I was like "why are you giving me so little, is it cuz I'm a girl and you think I eat less? Guess what! I'm pregnant, DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS?" And then I proceeded to lecture him on what pregnancy means, and demanding that I wanted food NOW. I was so exhausted when I woke up that day lol.

In general I'm having some really weird relationship with food nowadays. I'm not nauseous, and I am trying to eat small meals frequently. But I NEVER feel satisfied. I feel full a lot like physically filled up my stomach, but I always feel very unsatisfied. It's pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## Uni tsi

lol @ you both! My dreams really have been so weird, it makes me feel a lot better (more normal) to hear about yours :haha:


----------



## amantila

mumma...that sounds like a huge pain with the house situation! Hopefully your hubby is able to get the fees waived since it sounds like the solicitor just didn't do his job :/ 

mari...all of my friends in the NE are posting similar pictures today haha. No snow here...but it is 35 degrees and too cold for spring! And I'm going to try some bananas for the headaches. I've definitely been drinking more water than I usually do because before pregnancy sometimes I'd get dehydration headaches. And I'm jealous that you find out gender in two days! So exciting. I have to wait until the 14th. Some ladies at work did the necklace test today on me and it said boy haha.

psychochick...I totally understand the feeling you're describing. Not really hungry, but never totally satisfied. Sometimes I'll feel STARVING and I'll make myself a huge serving of something, I'll eat a few bites, feel kind of full, and then wonder why I still feel kind of hungry but not interested in eating 5 minutes later.

and as for dreams...I've been having some crazy ones. The recurring theme lately has been my mother refusing to help me with even simple things (stemming from my wedding where she pretty much fell off the face of the planet and didn't want to help at all). Both have involved me moving. First dream I was living in my mom's house for some reason but I was trying to move out. I stayed home all day and packed non-stop while she was at work. She was supposed to help me load up the moving truck and drive it when she got home but she freaked out on me because I didn't manage to pack all of the boxes by the time she got home and so she stormed off and left me stranded. 

Second dream I was moving out of my first apartment and everything was just about packed up. I had loads of people there to help me including my parents-in-law, husband, sister, and mother. My mom was being unhelpful and when we were down to the last few things, she was getting really antsy to leave. I asked if everyone could carry down one of my potted plants (I don't even have plants haha) to the moving truck because that was all that was left. She threw a temper tantrum about being "done" and said "I'm not carrying your stupid plant for you" with a sassy attitude.

Weird dreams. I had a rough year with my mom last year in real life...but things have been getting better. It was really tough on her I think to see me get married because she was in the middle of divorcing my father. It's just funny that my subconscious is still pretty angry with her about everything based on my dreams.


----------



## aidensxmomma

psychochick said:


> mumma: that stitch is so cute!
> 
> aman: congrats on the house! perfect time for your LO to arrive :)
> 
> mari3: that's actually really beautiful. We never get snow here so I haven't seen snow in a long time. It's already pretty warm now, feels like getting ready for summer.
> 
> I can't believe how many of you have names all picked out for both genders! I'm still sort of waiting for the gender scan before really thinking of different names. I was considering also having multiple candidates, then after the baby comes out, to look at the baby and be like oh he/she looks like a ____. Hahaha not sure how realistic that is, like will I really be in the mood to make a decision right after labor?
> 
> I've been having vivid dreams for weeks now. I have had several food dreams. I had one dream in which I was eating at benihana (japanese food that they cook in front of you) and the chef gave me less food than the other people around me. I got so mad!! I was like "why are you giving me so little, is it cuz I'm a girl and you think I eat less? Guess what! I'm pregnant, DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS?" And then I proceeded to lecture him on what pregnancy means, and demanding that I wanted food NOW. I was so exhausted when I woke up that day lol.
> 
> In general I'm having some really weird relationship with food nowadays. I'm not nauseous, and I am trying to eat small meals frequently. But I NEVER feel satisfied. I feel full a lot like physically filled up my stomach, but I always feel very unsatisfied. It's pretty uncomfortable.

My second daughter didn't have a for sure name until the day after she was born. My family and friends spent most of my pregnancy telling me how weird the name Seraphina was. So I never fully committed to the name. We still hadn't decided between Seraphina and Evelynn by the time my older kids came to visit. But my son walked in and said "I'm here to see my new baby sister, Seraphina." So he actually decided for us. :haha:


----------



## Sweety21

Kinky dreams here too:haha:


----------



## xanzaba

I was wishing so hard to get through to 19 weeks without incident, and so far I'm okay. However, a lovely woman from another thread found out that her baby has trisomy 18. I feel so gutted, guilty and all around devastated- it takes me back to less than a year ago hoping against hope that my genetic tests would be okay after a bad NT scan. I just can't understand how this amazing process can on the other side wreck people's lives like this.


----------



## campn

Xan- I'm so sorry! It's heartbreaking and davestating. I learned that a friend's son who is barely 18 months has muscular dystrophy and will be in a wheel chair by 12 and die before his twenties and most of his life will be spent at a hospital and right now he's completely normal, this bright blue eyed blonde hair chubby little boy who is always so happy. I still remember her being pregnant with him and finding out its a boy. 

There's no good explanation to why bad things happen.


----------



## LoraLoo

Huge hugs Xan must have been difficult to read xx


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Loraloo. I can't even imagine. :hugs: You are truly brave and strong, and I'm sorry if my fears have brought it back for you.


----------



## campn

Lora- Just read Eve's story. Just the heartbreak and pain you've been through is so unfair. She is such a beautiful little girl. <3


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh thank you ladies. I had Eves pics on here a while back but they got removed as too big and have only just figured how to resize although I think it's maybe still too big, but nice to see her back &#128522; xx

Am I right thinking a few have gender scans tomorrow? Mine is Friday and im so impatient! X


----------



## xanzaba

She's beautiful :)


----------



## campn

LoraLoo said:


> Oh thank you ladies. I had Eves pics on here a while back but they got removed as too big and have only just figured how to resize although I think it's maybe still too big, but nice to see her back &#128522; xx
> 
> Am I right thinking a few have gender scans tomorrow? Mine is Friday and im so impatient! X

I went and read your ttc journal. Cried a little won't lie. You're one strong mama though and I can't wait til you get your rainbow baby! 

Myself and Mari have gender scans tomorrow. I'm very nervous but excited. Probably won't sleep tonight.


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank you, I'm very proud of her.

I can't wait to see what everyone is having and to see if my guesses were right! X


----------



## Mummy1506

Sorry I've been Mia for while had a couple weeks of not feeling great & busy with the kids on Easter hols still! 

I've had a gender scan today & you Ladies were all correct it's a GIRL! Officially joining team pink &#127881;


----------



## LoraLoo

Awww congrats on the girly Mummy! Did you get pics?


----------



## Mummy1506

Thank you Loraloo, didn't get any decent pics as she was curled up in a little ball. Got a quick peek in 4d which was great.


----------



## Mummy1506

I've not had chance to read through the thread yet but hope everyone is doing well. 

Loraloo beautiful pic of little Eve &#128151;. 

Good luck for everyone's scan coming up this week.


----------



## campn

Congrats mummy on your pink bundle of joy!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Finally got round to a bump pic &#128515; 16 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## campn

Lora- Very beautiful! :) I need to take more bump pictures!


----------



## mari35racz36

Laraloo - such a beautiful pic of Eve:) I remember reading about her story back when I was on here with DS#2. A story I will never forget. :hugs: Love your bump pic!!

Mummy - Congrats on team pink!! So exciting:)

Aman - Definitely try to eat bananas and see if they helps. I had really bad headaches with my last pregnancy. They last off and on for about 2 months. But they were gone by the 3rd tri. They got so bad my OB prescribed tylenol 3, but I didn't really take it. I am really hoping they go away soon for you. I did the necklace test with my DD and it was right. I totally forgot about that one!! 

psy - I agree, the snow does look beautiful. I just can't believe it is happening in April!! I can't wait for the warmer weather. Will be so much easier to get the kids out the door. Bundling them all up takes forever! lol

I do have my gender scan tomorrow. I know Campn does as well. My appt is at 1030am. I will probably not be able to sleep tonight!!! Eeek!!


----------



## xanzaba

Mummy, congrats on team pink :)

Lovely bump, Loraloo!

Today I was getting dressed for an important meeting with the new head of my department. Try as I might, my sweaters were not disguising anything very well.


----------



## ssarahh

Good luck ladies with the gender scans tomorrow!

My belly is growing now ... Belly shot below. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LuvallmyH

6w & 16w


----------



## MummaMoo

Look at all these fabulous bumps! I shall update tomorrow. 

Xan, it's hard to hear about people you're getting to know receiving such sad news isn't it.

Lora I read lovely Eves story when you first joined the Snugglers. Such a stunning little girl. And yes, tears were shed here too.

My friend who was questioning me about her bleed has had it confirmed today that she's miscarried. She went for a scan to check everything last week, her 12 week scan was due anyway, they just moved it forward because of the bleeding. They told her that the baby was only the size of a 6week old fetus so she must have got her dates wrong, and so booked her for another scan today to see if they could find a heart beat... but no, it just stopped growing at 6 weeks. 

Got home today to a poorly girl. Nanna had picked her up from nursery and between then and me getting home all she had done was lie on the sofa shivering but burning up. Paracetamol alone didn't touch the fever, had to give her some ibuprofen too (hate having to do that). She eventually settled for bed but just woke up again. Looks like an unplanned day off for me tomorrow!

Mummy congrats on your pink news!

Lots of excited luck for Campn and Mari for your scans tomorrow!


----------



## psychochick

aiden: my friend also chose her second girl's name by trying different names in front of her older sis while she was pregnant and the named Annabelle seemed to stick with the older girl so that decided it! I think once we find out the gender we might just try saying different names and talk to the bump and see what feels right

xan: It's always heartbreaking to see bad things happen to wonderful people. But when I come on here and everyone's still doing well everyday it's a blessing.

lora: I've seen your story in your signature but didn't want to randomly bring it up but it's unimaginable what you went through. But it also makes me so happy to see you doing well now.

looks like we'll have more gender reveals soon. Can't wait :)

Do you guys feel like your bump grows at a steady rate or are there growth spurts? I feel like I had a growth spurt around 12-13 weeks and feels like it's remained the same size since then (at 15 weeks now). It's possible that I've just kind of gotten used to the bump by now so I hardly notice it. I hope this is normal and the baby hasn't stopped growing or anything ><


----------



## mari35racz36

Loving all the bump pic ladies!!

psy - I just noticed a big increase in my bump size over the last few days. I was getting lots of ligament pain too. I had felt the same size for a long time, but when I looked in the mirror yesterday I was like WOW! lol It all depends how we carry too. I think it is definitely possible we just get used to our bumps.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Worried and slightly stressed here, I have cbt tomorrow with our local mental health team and I'm absolutely terrified :( sigh


----------



## Sweety21

Congrats mumma on your baby gal! I have to wait till next Saturday for my gender scan. So impatient already.


----------



## LoraLoo

Omg ladies my scan for fri has been cancelled the sonographer has the flu... I had to either wait a week or tske today. I took today! Eek!


----------



## xanzaba

Thank you ladies for understanding. Psy, you are completely right. Coming on here is always wonderful, seeing everyone doing well. There are so many women fighting back after heartache and growing sweet little beans, and I am proud to be a member of this group. I know she will find her peace too, yesterday I just couldn't see it.

Lovely bumps! I'll try to take a picture this morning. I think I just had a growth spurt. I felt like my bump wasn't changing for the longest time, and then this week I feel huge (in a good way, of course).


----------



## Just1more2

Congrats on the :pink: Mummy!! I will update the first page. 

Lovely bump pics ladies!! Will have to get mine on here sometime even though by now it is a couple of weeks old. I think I am still basically the same size though..

Good luck and cant wait to here from all you ladies with scans today!! :happydance: woot woot!! I will live vicariously through you all since mine is still a week and a half away. 

Just found out last night that hubby will be home for a visit and be able to come to the gender scan!!!!! He wasn't going to be able to make it since he would be working 2 states away, but he has gotten the day off!!! I am so pleased!:cloud9:

We are waiting to have a serious name convo till we know what we are having. Still cant think of a boy's name for the life of me, but think I have a girl's name picked out in my head. Cant wait to start calling this bump by name!!:baby:


----------



## xanzaba

Bump 19 weeks (+/- a day)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MummaMoo

Omg Lora!! Can't wait! Hope it's gone well!


----------



## MummaMoo

Lovely bump Xan - not done mine yet, still dealing with a poorly girl, but I've been told this week that I've "popped" all of a sudden :)


----------



## MummaMoo

x-ginge-x said:


> Worried and slightly stressed here, I have cbt tomorrow with our local mental health team and I'm absolutely terrified :( sigh

Lots of luck for tomorrow ginge - they're there to help, so try to keep that in mind. Hope it goes well :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

It's a girl! &#128563; in shocked, ha! &#128515;


----------



## mari35racz36

Laraloo - congrats on a girl!! Yay!! 15min until my scan:)


----------



## Alea

Ahh congratulations to all of you who have found out what you're having!


----------



## xanzaba

Congrats, Loraloo :) Love the little lady announcements!


----------



## mari35racz36

It's a boy!! Team :blue: for me:)


----------



## LoraLoo

Yayyy! Congrats Mari! Just campn to go! X


----------



## campn

We found out too, baby was flashing us. You ladies get a riddle!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## LoraLoo

Yayyyy campn &#128151; welcone to team pink &#128536;&#128525;


----------



## MummaMoo

Congrats Mari! 

How many boys vs girls do we have now?

Campn, not sure if I'm on the right track - girl?


----------



## campn

Yes it's a girl!!! 

Congrats Lora and Mari! So happy we got to find out together!


----------



## MummaMoo

Here's today's bump. I think I've got one in my arsecheeks too :haha:https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412369029.jpg


----------



## Uni tsi

Xanz sorry to hear about your friend. Having supportive people to talk to makes a huge difference, so I'm glad you can be there for her even if it's just online. 

I'm so excited for everyone who found out their genders! I just want to give you all hugs!!!! :hugs: It just makes me so happy to hear, I can barely express myself. If you could see me, I'm just sitting here clapping gleefully :D


----------



## mari35racz36

Congrats on a girl campn!!! So excited for you:)


----------



## LoraLoo

Wow lovely big bump 
Mumma. Ps are those pants from Next? If so I have them too- they're so comfy! I'm going to be living in those types all summer! 

I'm really glad I got to share my gender day with 2 other Snugglers too it's made it even more exciting!


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats to all who found out gender today! Makes me slightly want to ditch being team yellow! Nah!


----------



## psychochick

Congrats mari and Lora and campn. Lol love the poem, I might copy that idea when announcing to friends later ;)


----------



## MummaMoo

LoraLoo said:


> Wow lovely big bump
> Mumma. Ps are those pants from Next? If so I have them too- they're so comfy! I'm going to be living in those types all summer!

Yep, got a couple of other pairs too, they are so lovely to wear, and Next are a great quality aren't they? I've bought a couple of tops from there for the summer, they've got some nice things in at the moment.


----------



## xanzaba

Congrats Mari and Campn. We're starting to balance out nicely :)


----------



## xanzaba

Not sure how the summer is going to work out- it gets very hot and humid here. I think I'll be swimming on a daily basis, or just floating around by the end. I went in last weekend and it already felt like a dream (although a bit stretchy/tight when I started moving around).

I think I'll live in sun dresses (work) and shorts (everywhere else). I have a bunch to do leading up to September, so there will be no rest before baby comes.


----------



## LoraLoo

MummaMoo said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Wow lovely big bump
> Mumma. Ps are those pants from Next? If so I have them too- they're so comfy! I'm going to be living in those types all summer!
> 
> Yep, got a couple of other pairs too, they are so lovely to wear, and Next are a great quality aren't they? I've bought a couple of tops from there for the summer, they've got some nice things in at the moment.Click to expand...

I do love next and the kids stuff washes so well too. I'm terrible for ordering Online and im trying my hardest not to log onto my account right now and order the baby a whole new wardrobe- ha!


----------



## MummaMoo

LoraLoo said:


> MummaMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Wow lovely big bump
> Mumma. Ps are those pants from Next? If so I have them too- they're so comfy! I'm going to be living in those types all summer!
> 
> Yep, got a couple of other pairs too, they are so lovely to wear, and Next are a great quality aren't they? I've bought a couple of tops from there for the summer, they've got some nice things in at the moment.Click to expand...
> 
> I do love next and the kids stuff washes so well too. I'm terrible for ordering Online and im trying my hardest not to log onto my account right now and order the baby a whole new wardrobe- ha!Click to expand...

I bought Sophie way too much from there and then I didn't put it on her because it was too nice to spoil when she was scooting around on her knees! They always ask: "did you find everything you wanted today?" My reply is always: "MORE than I wanted thank you, this place is dangerous!"


----------



## Mummy1506

Congrats on the gender scans today ladies :pink: :blue:


----------



## amantila

I couldn't wait to hop online and find out how the gender scans went after work! SO excited for you guys! Seems like the girls are starting to catch up to the boys! :] 

Campn...love the poem! So cute!

I'm bummed today because my husband won't be able to make it to the next ultrasound where we will find out the gender because of work. :[ We wanted to find out together so I am hoping that the tech/doctor will be willing to write it down for us and stick it in an envelope so we can find out together once he is home from work. 

So I may not be finding out until Friday. I know it's just one more day but I am just SO excited to find out!


----------



## Just1more2

Yay!!! Congrats ladies!!!!!:happydance::cloud9: Will update page one!


----------



## LoraLoo

Just- thanks for keeping everything updated for us ladies- you do a grand job x


----------



## psychochick

omg guys I just heard the most insane story from my coworker. Granted this was like 20 years ago but his mom was pregnant with twins and his doctors had no idea until the day before labor. They had ultrasounds and everything but at the last ultrasound, my coworker was in the room. He was 5 years old and he was like "why are there 3 legs?" and the doctor's like o wait... there's another baby!!! So my coworker was like, are you sure you're not having twins?? :O


----------



## ciz

Congrats on the gender reveal ladies. I've got another 3 weeks before ours boohoo =(


----------



## Sweety21

Mari, campn and Lora congratulations gals on being team blue and pink. 
Another week to wait before we find out.


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> Congrats on the gender reveal ladies. I've got another 3 weeks before ours boohoo =(


Ciz- Do you have anywhere private you can go to? My anatomy 20 week scan isn't until May so that's what we did!


----------



## ssarahh

Congrats for all the lovely gender news ladies! You are making me seriously want to pack in being team yellow lol! X


----------



## Sweety21

Finally, I was able to take a decent bump pic. I think I am huge already. I am just 15.2 today but, feel like 25-30 weeks. Anyone else feels same?
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160407-WA0000.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the gender reveal ladies. I've got another 3 weeks before ours boohoo =(
> 
> 
> Ciz- Do you have anywhere private you can go to? My anatomy 20 week scan isn't until May so that's what we did!Click to expand...

Yeah hun there is but we decided to have a 4d scan later on so we didn't see a point folking out for 2 private scans =) it's ok these 3 weeks will pass soon enough.


----------



## xanzaba

Sweety- I was feeling huge around 14 weeks, but even though I'm bigger now, I don't feel like I'm 5 weeks bigger and so don't feel huge. It's weird. Or maybe I'm just used to my hugeness, if that makes any sense :wacko:


----------



## mari35racz36

Thankyou ladies:) Yesterday was a long day!! We told alot of family and friends. We found out the gender when my older to 2 were at school, so I wanted to make a it a fun reveal for them. I got a box and filled it with blue balloons and had it in the family room for when they came home. Luckily my youngest kept quiet and my older to opened the box and the balloons floated out:) It was so much fun and my kids are so happy. My youngest, whose name is Landon, keeps saying we have another Landon coming. lol He told me he is getting old and that is why their is a new name coming. It was just too darn cute! I don't think realizes the baby will have a different name. lol

Aman - my hubby couldn't come with me to my gender scan with our 3rd baby. I was bummed too. But I asked the tech to write the gender in a envelope so hubby and I could still find out together. It was still fun:)


----------



## Sweety21

Xan, Feels good to know I am not the only one who felt this way. This is my second and I am showing like from 8-9weeks. I feel so tight and uncomfortable already don't know how I will survive 37weeks.


----------



## Alea

We are going on holiday so please excuse my absence for the next week! Sending love x


----------



## LoraLoo

Have a lovely time Alea &#128515;


----------



## MummaMoo

Just got back from our scan. Got to have a rescan on Tuesday. Everything is fine with the baby, all looks normal, but they've found a pocket of fluid outside my uterus that shouldn't be there. They're guessing that I've had more ovarian cysts that have burst recently and that it's the fluid from them, but want me to go back to make sure. Baby wouldn't face the right way for a nice pic so she's going to give us some free ones on Tuesday.


----------



## xanzaba

Mumamoo- glad baby is okay, sorry you have some fluid. It probably is minor, but not fun all the same.

Has anyone been getting crazy pain in the ovary area just around the hip bone. It's probably round ligament pain, but it's as bad as ovulation cramps sometimes.


----------



## campn

Mumma- Sorry hun I hope it's nothing at all and hopefully it all turns out fine. Being outside of your uterus is good I would think! Let us see when you get the pictures! 

Xan- I still get those ovulation like cramps, I asked my doctor and she said since my uterus is still low I'd feel those pains but once it pops up and away from the hip bones it should improve. Hopefully she's right!


----------



## hopie2015

I have more posts to catch up on as I haven't been on a while but want to give a big congrats to all of you on your wonderful scan news!!
Campn- congrats on the girl! Yes- seems a lot more team pinks on here now and Mari- congrats on the boy! I feel I am the only one not finding out.

I had the most vivid dream last night baby was born and it was a boy. In these dreams baby is always born early. I actually woke up so happy..it felt so real and I simply can't wait til pregnancy is over!

I have been quite sick still. :( and my mom is now facing another surgery we learned this week so praying like crazy she is okay. Really trying to keep relaxed as worried what stress/worry does to baby.

Psyc-- I love the way you announced on FB! That is so sweet of your hubby too.

Such wonderful updates on here make me happy. I am so thrilled for everyone. :) I'll announce if 20 wk scan goes well..so nervous! More posts to catch up on now...busy board we have!


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks Xan and Campn - I'm not concerned about it, I think it's just like last time and it's from a simple fluid filled cyst that's burst recently and the fluid just hasn't reabsorbed back into the body yet. I haven't been experiencing any pain or anything. The sonographer said she's almost certain it's nothing to worry about, but she's like to rescan me just to see if it's still there on Tuesday, and if needs be, the consultant will be there for a second opinion.
She also said that it's not interfering with the baby at all so that's the main thing. 
The baby was being very well behaved during the scan when doing the measurements and checking the heart, brain, spine, etc it had its arms up either side of its face like it was peeping out at us, but she could still see clearly that there was no hare lip. Just when it came to photoshoot time, the little rascal decided to flip around and face the other way!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hello ladies :flower:

Just wanted to update after my ultrasound today. Baby is measuring right for dates and there's no indication of any problems. :happydance: We also found out we're expecting a bouncing baby boy! :blue:

I'm shocked. I was so convinced baby was a girl. I was very wrong :haha: OH is so excited to be having a son - it's adorable. Despite my initial shock, I'm so excited to have another son. Now I can't wait until September to meet our little boy. :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

borrowed a baby tonight give my friend chance to have a bath as her and her partner have split and shes left with three kids under 4!! snuffly baby


----------



## psychochick

mummamoo: I'm glad they're on top of it and hopefully it's just a burst cyst. I've never gotten so many scans before so I never knew about cysts, but in the last two scans, I've had a cyst, and then it disappeared at the next scan so seems like a common occurrence. 

aidens: woohoo congrats on the boy!

xan: I've gotten O pains I swear every month around what would've been my O time. My cycles are very regular so I check fertilityfriend which tells me when my O would've been and I swear it's on the dot. It's like "phantom O pain" lol.


----------



## campn

Mumma- He/she sound just adorable I love when they're this cute and so human like already! Just weeks ago they were a size of a blueberry and now they're moving around like crazy.

Aiden- Congrats on your boy! I can't believe we've reached the stage of finding out the gender already! It's going by so fast isn't it!? I also can't wait to meet this little baby. 

Hopie- Sorry you're still sick hun, I still get nausea every now and then it's pretty annoying to be honest. I'm thinking of and praying for your mom, and yep stress will do no one any good <3

Ginge- That's sweet of you. Must be so tough raising 3 kids on your own :(


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- I hope you get some relief soon, and that your mom is going to be okay.

ginge- you're friend is lucky to have you to help out. One of the recurring nightmares is that DH leaves (in real life he's steady as a rock).

aiden- congrats on joining team blue!

psy- I just checked, and it is almost exactly when I would be O'ing! I'm going to track for Phantom-O...


----------



## xanzaba

I don't know about you ladies, but I have been pretty irritable with DH lately. I think part of it is deserved (he gets caught up in work, but gets after me if I do the same!) but I know part of it is me. And then, to make things more confusing, I had a racy dream starring him last night. Oh, pregnancy!


----------



## mari35racz36

aidensmomma - congrats and welcome to team:blue: :)

Hopie - I am so sorry you've been sick again:( I am praying for your mom that all goes well. 

mummamoo- Glad the tech thinks all is well. Too bad that baby had its legs closed!! Hopefully you will see on Tues:)

Xan - I've been getting really bad hip/pelvic pain for a few weeks now. There are days that I can barely walk. I need to see a chiropractor or physio. This happened to me with my last 2 pregnancies as well. But it is starting much earlier this time. I had some really bad ligament stretching the other day and I've noticed noticed that my belly has really popped now. 


AFM - I found out at my gender scan that I have an anterior placenta. I do feel movement, but not consistently and it is not strong. So it make total sense to me now and I will not worry as much.


----------



## campn

Mari- I do too but I've been feeling flutters all along but they don't seem to get that strong yet. It's a little annoying really cause that's my favorite part about pregnancy!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Birth is weeks away and I'm already worrying :( sigh received an appointment for 12th September! 

Yeah she's struggling at the minute but with help and time I know she can do it, she deserved better anyway!


----------



## ssarahh

xanzaba said:


> I don't know about you ladies, but I have been pretty irritable with DH lately. I think part of it is deserved (he gets caught up in work, but gets after me if I do the same!) but I know part of it is me. And then, to make things more confusing, I had a racy dream starring him last night. Oh, pregnancy!

This is me! I could have written it myself ... X


----------



## hopie2015

Campn, Xanz and Mari- you are all so sweet..thank you so very much for the well wishes for my mom and thank you Campn for the much needed prayers. Her surgery will be Tuesday. I am amazed by her strength and positivity and need to take some lessons!

Aid-- congrats on the baby boy!!! :) 

Mari- that is great you found that out on scan so then no worry if not feeling baby as much as you'd think.
I still haven't felt movement. I guess I am showing a tiny bit now- tummy no longer flat when I lie down. I can easily not announce until after 20 wk anatomy scan! Mari and Campn- you guys probably know this -- it is normal not to feel movement until after 20 wks sometimes?

Xan- I hear you with feeling irritable. I feel I am best off alone most days...sad but true. I was hoping irritability got better in 2nd tri?! And the racy dreams..lol.. Last night it was with Steve Martin-- the older actor.. I told OH and he laughed so hard. These dreams are crazy!!


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - it is my favourite part of pregnancy too:) I have only felt flutters as well. The sonographer told me the baby will use my placenta as a cushion or like a pillow. Lol


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - it is totally normal not to feel movement until after 20 weeks. Your could have an anterior placenta as well or the baby is still too tiny for you to feel. I will be thinking of your mom on Tues and hope all goes well:)


----------



## campn

Hopie- Completely normal! Especially since this is your first right!? I felt those for sure moves after 20 weeks and at 24 weeks DH could feel some from the outside. When I was pregnant with my first most of the ladies on babyandbump said they started feeling the baby between 18-24 weeks!


----------



## campn

xanzaba said:


> I don't know about you ladies, but I have been pretty irritable with DH lately. I think part of it is deserved (he gets caught up in work, but gets after me if I do the same!) but I know part of it is me. And then, to make things more confusing, I had a racy dream starring him last night. Oh, pregnancy!

Im very irritable with EVERYONE! I'm starting to get on my own nerves cause I say cold things like blurt them out no filter at all. DH was betting we're having a girl cause "all the estrogen you have is making you so mean!"

I prefer the word "annoying".


----------



## MummaMoo

So now I have picked up whatever MrMoo and Sophie have had, but perhaps, and luckily, not so bad, but still bad enough to feel rough. Today a work colleague suggested this pregnancy will be easier than the first - I could have slapped her! This one is just plain bad for my health so far!

I don't get sexy dreams very often, but when I do, they NEVER feature MrMoo. The other morning it was a lanky business presenter on the Breakfast show - why him, gawd knows, but it involved a bubbly bath and (sadly) Sophie woke me up just as it was about to get "interesting".

We told Sophie yesterday after the scan that she was going to be a big sister, that there was a baby in mummy's tummy. She handled it pretty well, patting my belly and saying "it needs to come out!"


----------



## xanzaba

Usually my racy dreams are with anyone but DH, but the day he's infuriating it's with him! Hopie, that's hilarious that yours featured Steve Martin. He's handsome in that intelligent, timeless sort of way, I guess.


----------



## psychochick

I'm also jealous of the ladies that have already felt movement! I know people talk about fluttering but I'm not realllly sure if that's what I'm feeling since this is my first. I'm not yet 16 weeks though so not expecting anything.

I already have a linea negra, it's currently just a thin line that starts at bottom of the rib cage, down to my belly button, and then continues down. Any other ladies have this yet? I've heard some tales about a long line meaning boy, and a short one starting at belly button means girl, not sure if that's true with you ladies.


----------



## campn

Psy- I had to google how those flutters feel like with DS, some said as if it's a butterfly moving its wings in there, or champagne bubbles or pop corn popping. My sister says it feels like goldfish swimming lol. 

I had that line with my son and it kinda faded a bit but now it's back again and will probably get darker. I'm not sure about the old wives tales related to it. 

Oh also most of the old wives tales I did were correct!!!


----------



## Uni tsi

I've only had one racey dream so far, and it wasn't anyone famous. It was just a really hot guy. And I told him "No thank you I'm married" And then I woke up thinking, it was just a dream why did I do that? :dohh: :haha: 

I haven't felt any movement yet that I can say for sure is what I hope it was, and probably I've just had wishful thinking so far. But, last time, when I first noticed it for sure, it felt kind of like having a little muscle tic. The popcorn analogy makes sense to me too. 

I have heard kicking several times on my doppler though :cloud9:


----------



## MummaMoo

My first flutters with Sophie was like a gentle vibration, and yeah, a bit like a butterfly flapping it's wings.

This one is moving a lot now, it's a daily occurrence.

As for the line, I never had one. Don't know if that's anything to do with the fact that I'm on the larger side. Not heard the old wives tales about girl/boy either.


----------



## Uni tsi

I felt a kick tonight! I'm so happy :)


----------



## amantila

yay uni! I felt some movement last night too! :]


----------



## mari35racz36

Uni - so glad you felt some movement:)

Aman - yay for all of us feeling baby move!


----------



## mari35racz36

Are any of you ladies planning on doing cord blood banking for the baby?


----------



## amantila

mari...definitely. I just have to research a bit how to do it :]


----------



## MummaMoo

I'm not certain, but I think it's done here anyway, and it goes on a national database unless we request it not to be, but can then get it sent to a private place. *I think*


----------



## hopie2015

Mari- thanks so much..you are so kind! So awesome all of you who are feeling movement already!

Campn- thank you for making me feel better...Yes.this is my first (2 first tri losses) so maybe will take past 20 weeks. Interesting about the goldfish swimming-- I did sort of feel something like that last night! 
I had to laugh when you said your husband said that! I was thinking maybe I'm having a boy and the testosterone is making me like this. I also am saying mean things -- that is not like me and I can't hold it back. So I know what you mean by it being annoying! I don't know how to stop it and feel I just want to be alone. Getting snappy with my mom who is ill makes me feel terrible. I guess I'm not one to feel happy chemicals during pregnancy!

I didn't know about that line. Wow- so many strange things in pregnancy. Campn- neat all the old wives tales came true for you with your baby girl. How about everyone else?

Xan, yea- coulda been worse than Steve Martin! How were your dreams last night? lol


----------



## Uni tsi

Mari, I would like to donate to the public bank. The private banks make it sound like the cord blood would help your baby, but it can't - it can only help someone else. I'm hoping if anyone in my family ever needs cord blood, I'll have good karma from donating to public bank and we'll find the match we need. I think I have to send off for a kit though, or something? I'm not really sure how it works.

Moo, it's great they have an opt-out system on your side of the pond. I wish we had that here too! It would be so less complicated.


----------



## campn

The amount those private companies advertise for cord blood banking makes me very suspicious, I feel like it's just about making a ton of money for them. We won't be doing it as from what I understand it costs a great amount of money and like Uni said I'm not sure how helpful it can be to the baby.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sigh. Been talking to my cousin about some 'symptoms' I have been having and she has given me her glucose monitor she had when she was pregnant last year and my sugars are insane I have gestational diabetes and I know it! I don't need the gtt haven't had sugars below 7 mmol all day not even after sleeping for 11 hours


----------



## Uni tsi

campn, you might want to look into the public banks, they're totally free and the cord blood ends up having a better chance of actually helping somebody. If your birthing center/hospital has a partnership with one they might streamline the process for you.

ginge, I had to run the conversion, but I think that's what we'd consider 126 mg/dl here. 
One hour after meals, this is considered a good number. As a fasting number that is considered high. Most women are able to control their blood sugar with just diet and exercise. I have GD, if you want to pm me I can probably answer a lot of your questions. My fasting numbers are high, but my after meal numbers are ok so they aren't that worried. I can't control mine entirely through diet and exercise so I have to take metformin. It sounds scary to find out you have diabetes, but most of the risk to baby is for people who have huge swings, like down to 80 and then up to 300. But still, it is something to let your midwife know about right away!!! Ask them to take your HgA1c, that will give you a better idea of what's really going on. 

We are not in the same country, but if they do it where you are like they do it here, than in the third semester you'll get lots of extra scans which is nice because lots of chances to see baby :hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

Ginge, get it confirmed before worrying too much. Also, you CAN control it. My friend had GD and was told that because of that, she wouldn't be able to have a water birth, so she worked hard with her diet and actually resolved it so she could get what she wanted in her birth plan.


----------



## MummaMoo

Had major movements from baby this evening, and MrMoo actually felt it too - let the daddy/baby bonding commence!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I can't have a nice birth anyway I'll be constantly monitored due to last babies size and yeah the 1 hour after I'd eaten came back 9.9 and tonight was 8.5 so they are high. I have midwife Monday so going to take the machine with me and my cousin had it with all three of hers I actually expected it this time with having pcos too


----------



## campn

MummaMoo said:


> Had major movements from baby this evening, and MrMoo actually felt it too - let the daddy/baby bonding commence!!

I'm so jealous! Having an anterior placenta sucks! I only feel movements when I'm sitting up cause I think it scrunches my uterus and my placenta moves up a bit.


----------



## ciz

I'm feeling this bub too. Exact same time I did with my DD. 17 weeks =) love this feeling. It's just when they are too big and being stretched from the inside I find seriously uncomfortable lol.

Anyone suffering from itchy skin? My neck and chest is so itchy I'm even waking myself up at night scratching my neck it's horrible


----------



## amantila

campn...I have an anterior placenta too. It stinks! I can only feel the baby every once in awhile when I really stay still and focus. I get worried when I haven't felt anything in awhile. Hopefully we will be feeling them more often soon!


----------



## Uni tsi

ginge, I know it's worrisome but at least now that you know there are things you can do. :hugs: 

campn, I'm jealous too lol I hope I feel another kick again soon, yesterday was wonderful <3


----------



## MummaMoo

Aw sorry girls, I won't bang on about it. :flower:


----------



## Uni tsi

Awww Moo, that's sweet of you to say :flower: but don't stop on my account! Secretly, I'm thrilled to hear about it :) I know it will be me too soon enough! I just want it to be me too NOW lol


----------



## mari35racz36

Uni - you make a very good point about public banks. If I were to bank my baby's cord blood it wouldn't be for be baby. I've done a lot of research over the years about. It actually has a much better chance of helping a family member. It's something I am considering but haven't made up my mind. I think public banks are a great idea. Such a wonderful way to help someone else:)


----------



## campn

MummaMoo said:


> Aw sorry girls, I won't bang on about it. :flower:

Oh please we love to hear that! It's completely healthy jealousy :D you know the kind that have us looking down on our bellies and cheering our little bubs on!? :happydance:


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- thanks.. I didn't know that about the public bank. I have to look into all this. I know a friend who is a nurse did it for their kids and highly recommended it to me. I agree with campn- seems $$$$.

Mum- so cool you feel such movements!
Last scan they said placenta is too low so maybe that is why I can't feel anything. Sure hope next scan it looks better, otherwise have to worry about placenta previa. No more worries please!

Mari- so glad to hear your MIL is doing well after the surgery and going home. It is the biggest relief once a loved one gets home from the hospital!

I slept my first good sleep in 3 months - 10 hours, though did wake up at the usual 4am. And no sickness so far..feel like a new person.
Wishing all of you a great Sunday!

Amant- Congrats on the house!!


----------



## dreamer1316

Put me down for team blue ladies! Its a boy - my gut feeling was right! I'm getting my head around it - excited but nervous i think!


----------



## LoraLoo

U.K. Ladies ive been looking at the cord blood donation and it's not done automatically- only a handful of hospitals let you donate (not ours which I'm miffed about) and you have to register online As you would for blood donation, so it's worth doing now if it's available at your hospital. You'd think they'd all do it by now.

As for movement, baby Nellie (baby's nickname &#128540;) is really active, but my placenta is at the back this time. I felt her first kick last night which was lovely. Anyone else have nicknames for bump? 

Finally feeling like in getting a bit of energy back too which is a great feeling!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## xanzaba

Congrats, dreamer, and welcome to team blue!

Hopie- happy Sunday indeed :) Glad you are feeling rested and not sick. I did have a series of vivid dreams Friday night. In 3 of them I was running away from a murderer, and 2 of the 3 the murderer was a good friend of mine in real life. Completely bizarre... 

We've been going to bed a bit later and waking up and normal times in the morning. It does make a huge difference to wake up as the sun rises.

I've been feeling bubs semi-regularly, which is nice, but then on off days I worry. I guess the worry just changes throughout pregnancy, never really goes away. 

I have my 20 week scan on Tuesday- I've made it past 18 1/2 weeks now and with a little confirmation from the 20 week scan I will feel a bit steadier. My mom works in the emergency room, and she said that 20 weeks is considered the threshold for viability. I guess I'm kind of an "expect the worst, hope for the best" kind of gal.


----------



## Uni tsi

Mari, I've heard that if a family member already has a condition for which cord blood is helpful, many of the private banks will bank for free! Luckily, that doesn't apply to my family, but it is a nice of them to offer that. It's just so exciting to me how quickly the research is advancing. I fully expect, with all the new technology, our little ones will live to be 200 years old! 

campn, "healthy jealousy" that's a good phrase for it! lolol Before, I would have thought those words were an oxymoron, but if fits perfectly 

hopie I'm so glad to hear you got good rest and feel well today! It's about time! You deserve a break! Hopefully from here on out it's just smooth sailing :flow:

dreamer, congrats!! That's so exciting :) 

Ladies, I get excited about all these reports of feeling movement because I know with any luck it will be me soon. I don't know the position of my placenta, but I'm beginning to have suspicions. I'll have to ask next scan. Hopefully, it's in the back and it's just my fat delaying feeling things. Pregnancy is weird, I never thought I'd be hoping that I'm just a little too fat haha :blush: 

I'm glad to hear everyone is doing well this morning. I jumped on here to catch up while I drank my coffee and I feel very uplifted :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni, I'd consider myself fat (and I'm being kind to myself there - ha!) and personally I don't believe that the size of the person or the weight they're carrying has anything to do with feeling the baby move, although a lot of people think that it does. I think if you do have a posterior placenta then maybe things will start happening soon - how many weeks are you now?

Thanks for putting us straight Lora, regarding the cord bank thing. I wasn't absolutely certain when I said that it was automatic, I could quite easily have gotten it mixed up with samples taken to determine the baby's blood group. The last we read about the cord thing was when we were expecting Sophie. Oh, this baby's nickname is pickle. Don't really have a reason for it apart from the fact I take a fancy to sandwich pickle every now and then!

So if movements are not off the agenda, I had a bath this morning, first time for AAAAGES - and baby loved it. Visible moving belly. A little kick sends shockwaves across my blubber! Ha!

Glad you're feeling well rested Hopie, long may it continue!


----------



## LoraLoo

Pickles cute! You really think it'd be done automatically wouldn't you- or at least that more women were aware of the option?


----------



## campn

Mumma- Love the new picture! You're so beautiful! And those outside moves sound ridiculously cute!!! I remember DS loved when I took baths, I felt lotsa kicks too! 

Lora- I'm glad you get a posterior placenta this time, bout time right!? I'm mad at my anterior placenta grrr but hey baby needed a pillow I guess :p no nicknames this time, I'll have to think of something, with DS "monkey butt" and "little stink" were my favorite. :D

Dreamer- Congrats on your boy! Just when I thought the girls were catching up haha! 

Xan- YAY for almost viable! I hope your baby stays in there until September though! My anatomy scan is on my 21st week that has me pretty pissed but oh well. Preggers can't be choosers!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Because of all the help we have given my cousin since her fella walked out on her and their kids she's paying for us a private gender scan :D can't wait hoping they can fit us in on Wednesday!! Midwife tomorrow too and I'm going to take the monitor with me!


----------



## MummaMoo

"Preggers can't be choosers" love it!
Campn don't be fooled, I think my friend had a magic camera that night that just makes everyone look good (or half decent). Plus it's a year or two (or three...... Or four) years old! Hehe!

Yeah Lora I really did think it was automatically donated to a cord bank, and that if you didn't want your baby's biological info out there on a database, then you opted out. Maybe it's just cheaper to have it stored in a public one.


----------



## MummaMoo

Yay ginge! Wish someone would pay for one for us, I guess that would really test the theory that MrMoo is too tight to find out!
Hope tomorrow's Midwife appointment goes well!


----------



## Kiki1993

I've got my private scan next week! I'll be married by then too eeeek!!


----------



## campn

Ginge and Kiki- Yay so exciting! Love to see what everyone is having! Share your scans! 

Mumma- You're so humble! I'm sure your girl gets her beautiful looks from you!

So I've only done TWO baby buys which I'm proud of, I held on for so long! What did you all buy so far!? I'd like to see pictures!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MummaMoo

These are the new babygros that I've bought. I brought a load of Sophie's first clothes down from the loft this morning too, so will get them freshened up bit by bit.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160401_170803458.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20160401_170809004.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## campn

Mumma- Those are so sweet and too too cute! I feel like gender neutral outfits are more innocent really!


----------



## MummaMoo

The gender neutral stuff seems nicer this time around, in 2013/14 it seemed to be white with grey/beige... unless you went for characters like Winnie The Pooh. I'm liking the yellow, even if it's a boy. I did say I'd never put a boy in yellow.

Your purchases for your little girl are very sweet too Campn, I just love babies in romper suits when they start to get chunky legs :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

God if I posted my baby buys I'd flood you guys... :blush:


----------



## aidensxmomma

x-ginge-x said:


> God if I posted my baby buys I'd flood you guys... :blush:

I probably would too. :dohh: But I'll post a picture of it all in a little bit anyway. :)

We've got a few of the bigger things already like the stroller, car seat, and crib. But not much for clothes. We decided to set up the pack and play today so we could get a little practice with it. After 2 hours of messing with it, we realized that we're going to need a lot more practice. :haha:


----------



## amantila

Am I the only one who hasn't bought anything yet for baby? We are being very conservative right now with our money before we close on our house! And plus...I want to know the gender before we start buying things! :] I did make a registry...most of the stuff on there is gender neutral anyways but I just don't want to start spending a lot of money until our mortgage loan goes through and we close on our home! :]


----------



## Uni tsi

amantila that's a smart choice. It's good to have a cushion. Once you close on the house, you'll have a lovely time getting the nursery ready <3


----------



## aidensxmomma

Here's most of what we have so far. I don't have pictures of the crib or co-sleeper though because neither are set up yet. 

amantila - I think it's quite smart to wait to start buying things until you close on your house.
 



Attached Files:







xxbabystuff1.jpg
File size: 82.8 KB
Views: 12









xxbabystuff2.jpg
File size: 80.8 KB
Views: 11









xxbabystuff3.jpg
File size: 76.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## campn

Aman- I think closing on your house is a priority now since the baby isn't due until September! Banks can be very jerky and change their minds right before closing. 

With DS I didn't even start until after 20 weeks, I just thought I'd start slowly so I don't have to come up with all that money on the spot, spread it out.


----------



## campn

Aiden- Oh my those baby stuff still make me squeal in joy. Are you having a girl!? The stroller is pink!
Is that a breastfeeding pillow!? I had the Boppy and didn't love it so I switched to "My Brestfriend* and loved it, much better back support, it's just the name of it :p


----------



## Uni tsi

Wow I love seeing everyone's buys :D

Moo and Campn, those are very cute! 

Aiden, looking at that, I'm starting to feel really unprepared! lol I got to get with it haha

I have managed to get a couple things. My favorite so far is this hoodie:
 



Attached Files:







cute hoodie.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

Uni tsi said:


> Wow I love seeing everyone's buys so far, but I'm starting to feel really unprepared! lol I got to get with it haha
> 
> I have managed to get a couple things. My favorite so far is this hoodie:

Hehe I only have two outfits, don't feel alone! I really want to confirm its a girl at my anatomy scan before I start buying a ton of things. With DS they said girl and I painted the nursery and bought $500 worth of clothes and beddings!


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm trying to spread my buys out too, but there's a couple big things I want soon like a changing table. 

I think you quoted me midpost. I always post, then within a second realize I want to make changes haha I was hoping it was late enough tonight no one would "see" me hehe No matter how long I think about a post, I always think of something else to add as soon as I click send :haha: 

But, I just googled My Brestfriend and that looks sweet! I had a boppy on my registry but I think I might switch it out now. Thanks for the tip! :flow:

(I'm going to try hard to let this post go without editing it) lolol


----------



## MummaMoo

I love seeing everyone's hoarding, especially as most of my stuff is Sophie's, so I need to get my buying baby stuff kicks off you girls instead!

Amantilia, very wise to get your house through first! No point having a load of baby stuff and nursery furniture if there's nowhere to put it! House buying can be a very temperamental and contrary business.

I was going to get a boppy pillow last time, but not sure if I went with a different one in the end, shall have to look when I get it down. I've dug out my pregnancy pillows for support at bedtime and I slept all the way through last night.

I've had a lovely idea whilst in the bathroom (don't laugh!) but whether I can do it or not, I don't know. I have a nasty habit of taking on too much - I've already agreed to make someone's wedding invitations/RSVPs right before baby is due.... but anyway, am excited about my idea so might start working on it soon to see if I can pull it off.


----------



## aidensxmomma

campn said:


> Aiden- Oh my those baby stuff still make me squeal in joy. Are you having a girl!? The stroller is pink!
> Is that a breastfeeding pillow!? I had the Boppy and didn't love it so I switched to "My Brestfriend* and loved it, much better back support, it's just the name of it :p

The stroller definitely does look pink in the picture :haha: Its actually tan and green. Apparently the lighting in my room is worse than I thought. :haha: I'm definitely having a boy though. He likes to be uncooperative during ultrasounds but he did make sure to let us know he is definitely a boy :winkwink:

It is a Boppy. To be honest, I didn't even know there were other options for breastfeeding pillows. :dohh:


----------



## x-ginge-x

We already have the cot and mattress, the moses basket a solid plastic carrycot I use as a moses basket some clothes the steriliser the pram baby monitors, I just need to decorate the nursery really :)


----------



## Just1more2

Good morning ladies!! I hope you all had a great weekend!

Congrats on the boy Dreamer!!

I cant remember who asked, but our nickname for baby is Tiny Minion. At least until we find out what gender we have (one more week!!! YAY!!:happydance:) And I think we may have thought of a boy name this weekend. We will see!

As for buying stuff, we havnt really gotten a start on it yet. We will be moving before baby is born, and we don't really want to have mess with all the stuff we wont need yet.
We did get a car seat since it was on sale and a couple of onsies. Found a My Breastfriend at a second hand store (in great condition and with a nice green cover! Yay for gender neutral!) but that is really all for now.

Have been feeling movements pretty consistently and I love it!!


----------



## xanzaba

Amantila- we haven't bought anything for bubs yet, partly out of superstition, partly out of not having any idea what we're doing :) We recently bought a house, and I agree it's good to wait until the ink is dry on the contract to make big purchases. It actually was really useful for us- when I went into department stores and they started pressuring us to buy credit cards we just simply said we were in the process of buying a house. Stopped the sales pitch immediately!

I've been feeling quite a bit of motion today. I guess someone is as excited for his scan tomorrow as we are.


----------



## mari35racz36

good morning ladies!!! I gave away everything with my last baby. lol Going to be a big expense getting it all again. I plan to slowly buy things over the next few months. This weekend we bought a crib!! :) It was on sale for a really good price. It is a white crib. With my other kids I had a dark wood crib and this time I really wanted a white one:) I have my anatomy scan tomorrow, hopefully all goes well with that.

Just1more - super cute nickname! SO great you are feeling lots of movement:)

aidensmomma - love everything you have bought for the baby so far:) Makes me want to go shopping now!! lol I am having a boy too:)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead already and midwife agrees it looks like I have gd she has made me an appointment to see consultant in 2 weeks time and will hopefully speak to gp about me getting more test strips to continue monitoring my sugar levels as an hour after eating they were 10.4 :shock:


----------



## Sweety21

Goodness those outfits and baby things are so cute.
You ladies are making me feel jealous (happy jealous) because, I don't know the gender yet and neutral things arrso boring to buy.


----------



## MeganS0326

Not doing much shopping here. We still have almost everything from DS so that's a $$ saver! So far I've only bought my breast pump and some gender neutral onsies. Oh, and we got a new car seat back when Babies R Us had their trade in days. As for nicknames for baby, we've had a hard time coming up with one but so far the one that's stuck the most is Bug.

Hope you all have a lovely week!!


----------



## campn

Uni- I always edit my posts too so I won't quote you again, sorry! :) I just got a dresser and put a changing pad on it (those thick white ones you can cover) and used this as his changing table! 

And you're welcome about my Brestfriend! I loved it! I'm giving my preggo sister my Boppy as I'm not going to use it and she has nothing yet for her baby. I'm also giving her all DS's clothes forget boy, but I will keep the sentimental outfits :)


----------



## campn

Megan- Call your insurance and let them reimburse you for the breast pump! 

I feel like I'm lacking on all the baby buys hehe! I may go ahead and order a crib and dresser I found online for a good price, both white.


----------



## xanzaba

Ginge- sorry you're dealing with GD. Does a bigger baby increase the risk?

For anyone still sick or feeling queasy, I just read an article that said that vitamin B6 helps. You can find it in avocado and chicken, but also in bananas. I swear, bananas are my miracle pregnancy food- if I go more than 2 days without them I get headaches and muscle cramps. The only thing is I'm really sensitive to texture, and when they go brown I can't eat them. But I recently discovered banana and plantain chips (really just dried bananas/plantains) that are easy to carry around and snack on.


----------



## Sweety21

xan, banana has been life saver for me too. I definitelyrecommend it for those still suffering from ms. Also, for some weird reason I am craving avocado sandwiches this pregnancy and having them daily for breakfast.


----------



## mari35racz36

I bought the mybreastfriend nursing pillow when I was pregnant with DD. It was one of my favorite purchases! I am definitely buying another one:)


ginge - so sorry you are having to deal with GD. Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Mmm... avocado sandwich. I guess I know what I will try to track down for lunch now. At my old job, there was an avocado sandwich with pickled red onions that just flashed into my mind.


----------



## MeganS0326

campn said:


> Megan- Call your insurance and let them reimburse you for the breast pump!
> 
> I feel like I'm lacking on all the baby buys hehe! I may go ahead and order a crib and dresser I found online for a good price, both white.

I have crap insurance so I'm sure they won't cover the fancy one I bought but I plan on finding out what they do offer and getting another free one for a back up. When DS was in the NICU I got spoiled using the hospital grade one and when I got home to the crappy one I had it was a shocking difference. I think that played a big part in me throwing in the towel on the breastfeeding thing. This time I'm bound and determined to make it work even if I have to exclusively pump so I splurged on a very nice pump. 

I second the dresser as a changing table idea. That's what we did for DS and it worked perfectly. If we have another boy we will just use DS's nursery and move him out. I still have all my bedroom furniture from when I was a little girl (in the early 80's lol) and I plan on refinishing it and using that for the nursery if we end up with a girl.


----------



## Uni tsi

campn said:


> Uni- I always edit my posts too so I won't quote you again, sorry! :) I just got a dresser and put a changing pad on it (those thick white ones you can cover) and used this as his changing table!

Ahaha :blush: you can still quote me. I never change the intent of the post, I only add more details. I just thought, I needed to explain that I am simultaneously indecisive and OCD :haha: 

Actually, a dresser with a changing pad on top is exactly what I want! I've just gotten in the habit of calling it "changing table" because DH agrees we need one of those, but he was ambivalent about a dresser. I want a low dresser for the changing table and one of those tall dressers for extra storage. And a bookshelf. And some sort of cute stackable bin system. We have the arms reach bassinet, so I think I'll try to hold off buying a crib until after baby arrives. The only other furniture I have so far is a rocker that's been passed down in the family. 

Once again, I had a lovely morning catching up with everyone as I sipped my coffee. You ladies make me smile <3


----------



## MummaMoo

Our nursery furniture consists of a chest of drawers with the changing table on top. Very handy for grabbing what you need mid-nappy change! Shall find a pic of our nursery for Sophie.


----------



## MummaMoo

Here we are:

https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/408307760.jpg

https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/408307763.jpg


----------



## Uni tsi

Moo, that is SO cute! I love the color and I love the owls!


----------



## campn

Megan- By law they're supposed to provide you with a breast pump or give you what you paid back (thanks Obama!) so hopefully you'll be pleasantly surprised when you call them, but I've heard they can make it a little hard and confusing so don't give up!

Ginge- GD isn't the end of the world! Just try to cut out carbs and sugar as much you can, instead just make yummy vegetable soups with chicken or beef in it, it's so delicious and very filling! You'll be fine!

Mumma- Ohh that's what I want it's so pretty!


----------



## aidensxmomma

MummaMoo - I love the owls! So, so cute!



xanzaba said:


> Ginge- sorry you're dealing with GD. Does a bigger baby increase the risk?
> 
> For anyone still sick or feeling queasy, I just read an article that said that vitamin B6 helps. You can find it in avocado and chicken, but also in bananas. I swear, bananas are my miracle pregnancy food- if I go more than 2 days without them I get headaches and muscle cramps. The only thing is I'm really sensitive to texture, and when they go brown I can't eat them. But I recently discovered banana and plantain chips (really just dried bananas/plantains) that are easy to carry around and snack on.

I so wish that I could eat bananas and see if they help with my nausea and/or the leg cramps I tend to get in third tri. Unfortunately for me, I am severely allergic to bananas. I'm not sure why, exactly...there's something in most raw fruits/vegetables that trigger an allergic reaction. It makes healthy eating difficult. :nope:


----------



## psychochick

mummamoo: Love it!! You're so prepared already. I gotta get my act together.

to add to xan's tip on B6, I had this throughout the first trimester: https://www.amazon.com/Three-Lollie...0397133&sr=8-1&keywords=pregnancy+pop+with+b6 I had the version without added B6 but found this one to be more effective. I found this especially helpful at night after dinner. So if anyone's still nauseous, I recommend trying it, pretty cheap.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, and I hesitated to write this, but DH and I dtd for the first time since the TWW. I had no desire 1st tri, and then was nervous with the broken arm. I was a bit nervous at the beginning but had no issues/scares. Anyone else cuddling up with SOs?


----------



## MeganS0326

Xan, I haven't DTD with DH in a few weeks. Poor guy. I've had a terrible UTI and am waiting to be completely off antibiotics before anything happens in that department.

Here are pics of my changing table options. The orange is the one we refinished for DS's nursery that we will reuse if we have another boy. The other is my old childhood furniture that I will refinish if we have a girl. I'm planning on making it a coral color with gold hardware.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1811.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3131.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sweety21

Mumma, beautiful furniture you have got there.

Aidens, aww. Hope you get some relief soon. 

Xan, could you get your hands on avocado sandwiches? I am already hungry thinking about them.


----------



## dreamer1316

The banana tip has really worked for me!! Had a babnana every day last week and not a single headache - skipped it today and bang - stabbing pains in my head again! It really does work for the headaches! Thank you!

I have allowed myself to buy one little boy baby grow only! Im very nervous to buy stuff still i think i will wait till after 20 weeks. Its mickey mouse - i love all the disney baby stuff


----------



## campn

I LOVE bananas, my problem is I can't stop at just one, I end up eating like 3 a day and then run out very quickly! 

Megan- Love vintage furniture, that's so adorable.

Xan- We've only done it maybe 2-3 times max but I'm just not in the mood at all with my exhaustion and nausea still lingering. Also after months of ttc I'm kinda so done :p


----------



## psychochick

xan: my libido's through the roof this week ;) We also skipped most of 1st tri, and then DTD only a couple of times since then, no issues so far. I'm kind of afraid of irritating cervix or UTI but hopefully we can avoid those.

Also, I'm wondering if we should be using a condom just for preventative measures? I've heard some conflicting information about this, like how sperm/semen can affect the cervix, or something. What do you ladies think?


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks ladies :) 
Psy, I'm not that prepared, honestly - that was at around 36 weeks pregnant with my little girl! At the moment the Moses basket is still all wrapped up in the loft, and the cot is dismantled hiding behind my wardrobe.

Nope, no :sex: going on here. We did say that we wouldn't let it be like last time where we hardly touched each other, but sadly our seemingly very poor immune systems have let us down majorly. Since December one, both, or all of us have been ill with colds, viruses, and stomach bugs, one after the other.

Edited to add: I'm not that bothered about the lack of it, to be honest. If I'm awake, I'd rather be spending my time doing something useful!


----------



## xanzaba

Sweety-I find that talking about certain foods gives me crazy cravings, so I loaded up on banana chips and then wasn't all that hungry. I ended up foraging through lunch- a granola bar, some nuts and about a gallon of water. But now I'm thinking of going home soon and avocado sandwiches are on the menu for dinner. Hope DH likes them ;)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Xan - OH and I only DTD like twice throughout the whole first trimester of my pregnancy. I felt so bad for the poor guy because before I got pregnant, he had to fight me off. :blush: My drive is finally coming back (albeit not as much as before pregnancy) but between me being exhausted and OH's work schedule, it doesn't happen that often. 

Psy - I wouldn't worry about using condoms. I always heard that sperm could help cause changes in the cervix, but I think it's only towards the end off pregnancy when your body is already ready to go into labor. I tested that theory that sex/sperm could help induce labor when I had my youngest. I didn't work at all. I was overdue and ended up getting induced. Unless your doctor tells you otherwise, I wouldn't worry at all about using protection. :flower:

Megan - I love the furniture you have for your DS and the baby.


----------



## amantila

Thanks everyone for making me feel less guilty about my lack of baby purchases! I just need to focus on one thing at a time. There will be plenty of time to start buying in May! :]

mummamoo...adore the items you have for your nursery! love the owl theme...we are doing an elephant theme in light gray/yellow/white for our nursery! Can't wait to be in our new home and see my vision come to life!

xan...haven't dtd with husband in a few weeks. We did once at the beginning of second tri but we've both been exhausted at night and I'm not feeling very sexy with my popping baby belly at the moment. We'll see...maybe I'll feel differently soon. Also, banana chips seem like a great idea. I always buy bananas but more often than not at least one goes to waste because I don't eat it in time. With all of the headaches I've been getting, I should try those out! The magnesium is definitely helping, but I've still had a few (much less severe) headaches. Will try anything that helps! And thanks for the tip to fend off all of the credit card offers! Will definitely be using that! It's already gotten me out of a few very over priced fundraising sales that students have been asking me to buy things for :] 

megan & campn...campn is right! Call and see what you can get reimbursed for! I just got my free pump in the mail today :] It's a $200 electric pump. Insurance is supposed to pay for one for you by law. They will say they only cover what is "medically" necessary to begin pumping (meaning you had to pay extra for bells and whistles like backpacks/coolers/etc.), but I got a pretty nice pump for free through it. Definitely worth your time to call and find out. They should at least be able to partially reimburse you for what is "medically necessary." And campn..thanks about the brestfriend tip...just swapped out the boppy on my registry for one after doing some research! :]

just1...Tiny Minion is an adorable nickname! Made me smile :]

aiden...that stinks that you can't eat most fruit! That's what I've been living off of this pregnancy!

megan...beautiful furniture! I especially love the furniture that used to belong to you! My old bedroom set is still at my parents' house so if I have a little girl, that will be her "big girl" bedroom set someday :] It's ridiculously girly and has flowers stenciled on it but I ADORED it as a little girl and I hope my little girl will too (if I have one!)


Oh and something funny happened to me today: Students had standardized testing today and I missed two of my classes because of it. I didn't want my other two classes to get ahead so we watched Disney movies today. I swear that during Beauty and the Beast, little nugget was dancing every time a song came on! I could feel a bunch of movement during the songs...too funny! Could be totally coincidental, but I'm choosing to believe that my baby is already a Disney fan :]


----------



## campn

Aman- That's amazing you already got yours! I've heard they send it during the last few weeks of pregnancy so that's pretty amazing! 

I love how the Brestfriend snaps at the back and it's flat so baby doesn't roll off, I remember getting up with baby on it to quickly grab something and it was so sturdy. Don't try this at home kids ;) 

YAY for an already Disney fan! I live 5 minutes away from Disney world and see the fireworks every night from my bedroom window. This is embarrassing to admit but DS once kicked and rolled around for Justin Beiber's "Baby" song :dohh:


----------



## MummaMoo

Amantilia, elephants and the color scheme you've got planned sounds lovely, looking forward to seeing it come to life!

Re-scan today - and MrMoo has decided that today is the day he'll return to work after being off with his chest infection - he could have dragged it out for one more day!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. My mum is coming over to come with me, not necessarily because I need her there for the scan, but I'll have to drive myself to the hospital and it's a journey I've never done before so want someone in the car with me.. I'm late to the driving party, I only learnt and passed my test when I was on maternity leave!


----------



## mari35racz36

mummamoo - good luck at your scan today!! :)

campn - I love how the mybreastfriend pillow clips in place as well. I had alot of trouble nursing my dd in the beginning. Once I bought the pillow it was amazing! I am waiting for it to go on sale. lol 

aman - thats too cute the baby moving during Disney movies:) I love Disney movies!! I always make a point to show my kids the ones I loved when I was young. They really enjoy them:)

AFM - I've got my anatomy scan today. Hoping it all goes well.Then its just 1.5 weeks until I see the OB for the first time. Can't believe Im at the 1/2 way point in just over a week!!


----------



## Sweety21

Aman, that so cute. Disney fan in making.

Mumma, sorry that your DH couldn't make it for scan But, how did it go?

Mari, good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## ciz

psychochick said:


> xan: my libido's through the roof this week ;) We also skipped most of 1st tri, and then DTD only a couple of times since then, no issues so far. I'm kind of afraid of irritating cervix or UTI but hopefully we can avoid those.
> 
> Also, I'm wondering if we should be using a condom just for preventative measures? I've heard some conflicting information about this, like how sperm/semen can affect the cervix, or something. What do you ladies think?

We had no issues when pregnant with dd and this one. =)


----------



## xanzaba

Hello ladies!

I'm in seventh heaven. We saw our active little baby boy, measuring large (~21 weeks at 13 oz, currently 19 + 5). DH said it's amazing that I don't feel more with all that action. Nothing really to report (yay!). Next ultrasound will be at 28 weeks- June 9th! I can't believe that we are all well into 2nd trimester. Forget the irritableness, today I'm super sappy :)

And- we just stopped at a coffee shop that has... avocado sandwiches.


----------



## MummaMoo

Helloooo!

Scan went OK thanks, was quite quick, but I think the sonographer humoured mum a bit and gave a mini tour of little pickle as she's never seen a baby ultrasound before. The fluid is still there, but reducing. On Thursday it was 81×56×57mm, today it was 63×46×49mm. She got the consultant to review the pics who said she wasn't concerned about it, and I'm to go back in a month to check, but she doesn't expect to see it there.
Got some free scan pics to make up for pickle being camera shy last time.
https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412388392.jpg
https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412388393.jpg
https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412388394.jpg


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - so glad everything went well at your scan:) So happy for you!! My anatomy scan is in 1.5hrs. I absolutely love avocado sandwhiches! There is a restaurant close by to me and that is all i order when i go there. lol

AFM - My doctors office just called with my genetic testing results. Everything came back completely normal! I am so happy:)


----------



## xanzaba

That's good news, mumma! And yay for pictures :) The tech said that our little guy was keeping his legs closed, so it was hard to get that potty shot, but she eventually got one.


----------



## mari35racz36

mummamoo- what a great scan pic!! So glad everything is well:)


----------



## Hope16

Great news on the wonderful scans!! I love hearing good news.

I know this is a dreaded topic, but I'm curious how much weight everyone has put on so far?? It's my first pregnancy and I'm trying to get an idea of what's good/bad/average etc. Anyone want to share?

I had my 17 week follow last week and I've gained 8lbs. Doc said he was happy with it, especially since I had a stomach bug for 3 days and couldn't keep much down.


----------



## Lallie81

Hi everyone!
Love reading your news every evening after work...sorry I don't write much but I feel like my pregnancy is very boring by comparison!
Had a somewhat disappointing scan today that was really brief, just to check heartbeat (156) and we tried to look at gender but baby's legs were firmly crossed with its feet blocking the view so we will have to wait another month til the 20 week scan. Didn't even get a pic...

Aiden I am also allergic to bananas! I never "met" anyone with the same problem before!

I've put on 2kg which is about 5lbs. Haven't bought anything yet as still have everything from DS and am just waiting to find out gender before hitting the shops :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Ive put on well over a stone &#128513;


----------



## x-ginge-x

I haven't weighed myself in a while but I think I have gained about 10lb :/


----------



## mari35racz36

I have probably put on about 6-7 pounds now. I had a rough first tri and actually lost weight then. 

I had my anatomy scan today and it went well. It is still a boy!! lol I have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan. the baby was being a bit uncooperative and the tech could not get good shots of the spine. Baby is measuring 18 +3. I am 18 +6 today. Due date won't change. 

Lallie - sorry you didn't have a good scan. That happened to me at 13 weeks. I didn't get a pic either.


----------



## ssarahh

Hope16 said:


> Great news on the wonderful scans!! I love hearing good news.
> 
> I know this is a dreaded topic, but I'm curious how much weight everyone has put on so far?? It's my first pregnancy and I'm trying to get an idea of what's good/bad/average etc. Anyone want to share?
> 
> I had my 17 week follow last week and I've gained 8lbs. Doc said he was happy with it, especially since I had a stomach bug for 3 days and couldn't keep much down.

I've only put on 2 pounds so far. Midwife didn't seem too concerned about it. I think it's where I have been trying hard to eat healthy that I probably lost some weight to begin with x


----------



## MeganS0326

Haven't gained a single lb yet. I'm sure it's to do with me being large to begin with and I also had a really rough 1st tri and beginning of 2nd tri eating wise. I'm just now getting an appetite back.


----------



## campn

I've been gaining and losing the same 2 lbs on and off again! Probably cause I've been very nauseous and have had two separate viral infections and the flu so I really don't feel like eating.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I've gained 12lbs. I always gain between 40 & 50lbs. I stopped feeling bad about it a few kids ago. I always lose it after. 

17w bump


I keep hearing how huge I am. I'm so over that. I just had a baby 9 months ago & this will be my 9th child & I just turned forty. Can anyone cut me some slack? lol


----------



## LoraLoo

It's a lovely bump Luv! I think I'm a similar size. I think when you've had a few you show quickly really early on x


----------



## MummaMoo

Wow Luv, that is an impressive bump! Fabulous! 

I reckon mine will be a strange shape again, like a baked bean.

As for weight, I'm just not looking. It's not something that's monitored here which I'm quite thankful for because I don't really want someone breathing down my neck about it when I'm already trying to mentally deal with getting bigger after losing 3st in weight.


----------



## psychochick

mummamoo: wonderful pics :) Also good to know the fluid is reducing. Great signs :thumbup:

luv: I'm actually jealous of your bump! My bump hasn't grown since like 13 weeks! Some days it actually feels like it's shrinking! I wish I had an obvious bump so people can fuss over me and stuff :D

lailee: I also have to wait until 20 week scan for gender. I really hope the baby will be cooperative. When is yours? Mine is May 4th, which seems like a long time from now =\

I lost 3 lb then gained it back + 5. Seems about right according to the chart. I'm trying to keep it under control by watching what I eat and also I try to exercise at least 30min-1hr everyday. Pretty tiring sometimes.


----------



## xanzaba

Luv- I think you have a beautiful bump, and you are so thin everywhere else. You should tell the unsolicited advisees to stuff it!

At 17 weeks I had gained 4lbs (they didn't weigh me this time). I guess I'll get an update on Monday when I see my regular OBGYN.

Mari- glad your results came back great :)


----------



## Hope16

That's a beautiful bump!! I think you look fantastic...especially for baby #9!! Keep doing what you are doing!


----------



## mari35racz36

Luv- love your bump!! You look amazing for baby #9!!


Anybody getting hip or back pain yet? My left hip is really starting to get bad. There have been a couple days where I could barely move. The pain also shoots down my legs. I'm think of getting a pregnancy support belt to see if that helps. Anyone used a belt before? I think my pelvic core is weak.


----------



## Sweety21

Xan and Mumma, very glad to hear that your scan went well,.
Xan, Glad you found those avacado sandwiches. Lol.

Mari, glad your testing came back ok. But, sorry I might have missed your post about what type of testing it was.

On weight gain front I have probably gained 12lbs.Last pregnancy hardly gained anything and was only up by 8-10lbs at 38weeks when my dd arrived.


----------



## mari35racz36

swetty - Thanks:) it was the genetic testing for down syndrome and trisomy. I had an ultrasound @ 12 weeks as well as blood work at 12 and 18 weeks. They combine all the results to see what my chances are for any of these abnormalities. It is free here in Canada, so I decided to do the testing.


----------



## Lallie81

Great news Mari!

My 20 week appt is on May 11th psy. That will be with the dr and she will do a scan but not a detailed one. Following that I go to the radiology dept for the anomaly scan but can't book the appt until have seen dr for the 20 wk check. It's funny how different it all is across the world isn't it?


----------



## Hope16

Mari, yes I've been having quite a bit of back pain on my left side as well. But the pain seems to stay in the same spot. I know when it travels down your leg, that's sciatica. I'm not really sure what remedies there are for this. I just try to stretch out and massage the area until it subsides.


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- I had that my first pregnancy. I would wake up in the morning almost unable to get out of bed. My doctor recommended pelvic lifts- lie on the ground with knees bent and then slowly raise your pelvis and then slowly lower it. Worked for me. For some reason I don't get it this time, maybe because I've been swimming?


----------



## amantila

I just typed up a whole long post and I accidentally navigated backwards somehow and it was deleted :[ I'm too lazy to retype it haha. But here's a picture of my bump last week (luv...your bump looks great!).

https://s21.postimg.org/i3r0lj9g7/IMG_8205.jpg

And tomorrow is the big anatomy scan day! Hoping to find out if this little baby is a boy or a girl! Fingers crossed that they cooperate! :]


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm still waiting for my anomaly scan appointment through the post. Can't have a private gender as nearest appointment is 2 weeks away and might as well wait the extra and just have the anomaly saving 50£! Bought a few bits and pieces in asda baby event today though :)


----------



## psychochick

lailee: yea that's different, I think my 20 week scan is the anomaly scan with a radiologist. I do have an appt with my doc but she's just gonna use the doppler and then check in on my overall health. But in your case it sounds like you'll have multiple opportunities to see your baby and find out the gender, I think I'll only have the 20 week scan and then another large gap before the next scan.

mari: I haven't yet had any of that but I go to prenatal yoga and the instructor says to strengthen glutes and legs as much as possible to take the stress off of back and pelvis which can help with these types of pains. So I've been doing a lot of squats and other stretches that other ladies have mentioned.

Nice bump aman :)


----------



## Uni tsi

I think I've lost ten lbs so far. I wasn't trying to, obviously. I'm not sure exactly why, except I go to the gym 3x a week and I'm on carb restrictions. OB doesn't seem worried, so I guess I'm not worried either but it does feel odd. I was kind of overweight to begin with so, I guess that's why the docs aren't bothered. I'm only supposed to gain 10lbs overall the whole pregnancy! :nope: I expect I'll start putting it on any day now.

I'm starting to have a little pain, I think tomorrow I'll start wearing my belt. I swore by it last time! Made a huge difference. But I didn't have sciatica, my issue was SI joint pain. 

I loved seeing the bump photos luv and amant! You both look great!


----------



## MummaMoo

Yesterday I had some hip/groin pain, so had a soak in the bath when I finished work. I didn't suffer too much last pregnancy so fingers crossed I get off lightly this time too.
I had horrible heartburn/indigestion yesterday, hope that doesn't become a regular feature either.
What else.... Oh, getting a bit tmi now, but my foof also felt almost bruised, and even though I felt I needed to pee, it didn't flow easily! Then in the night, I went with no problem - could the baby have been pressing down on something to restrict things earlier on? That's my only theory.
Yesterday I handed in my official pregnancy notice, with my Matb1 form. I went into the Midwife unit whilst I was at the hospital on Tuesday and asked if I could get the form, to save having to make an appointment just for that. So now I've told my employers I wish to take the full year off, and that all being well, my last working day will be 5th August. If I can last that long! It gives me about 3 weeks I think until baby is due. My job is quite physical though so whether I can stick it out that long, who knows.


----------



## Just1more2

Great bumps Luv and Aman! You both look gorgeous!

Good Luck to those with scans today! Eagerly awaiting to hear how it goes!

Halfway mark today!!!! YAY!! and only 4 I/2 days till my scan... I really hope minion cooperates and we can get a good potty shot!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying your week!:hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Have any of you ladies here started having any food intolerances during pregnancy? As weird as it sounds, I think I've developed a gluten sensitivity. At first, I though it was my lactose intolerance getting worse, but I cut out cheese and yogurt and still had issues. So this week, I decided to steer clear of gluten starting Monday at lunch. I was feeling great until, without thinking, I ate some bread that was on the table at lunch on Tuesday. Since then I've been really careful- I had my avocado sandwich on gluten free bread and I even ate chicken curry with a yogurt based sauce. So far so good, even though it's been only 2 days, the best I've done is gone 3 days without stomach problems.


----------



## campn

Xan- I can no longer eat anything spicy as it makes me extremely nauseous and give me the worst headaches, before I was eating spicy food like it was just candy. I think with our intestines pushed up high now some foods will be much harder to digest, hence the heartburn some of us are already feeling. 

So they finally called me about my genetic testing, apparently they take the NT scan + 12 week blood draw + 16 week blood draw and come up with your result, they said everything came back normal but I thought I'd get a number like many of you did? Like the risk ratio?


----------



## Just1more2

Sorry Xan, I don't have any input to that topic, but as long as you are feeling good and getting good nutrition still I would say avoid the gluten! Anything to make this easier on yourself!

Ok ladies, I had a thought - Hubby and I think we have decide on a boy's name: Asher. The problem is the middle name! Asher is a hard first name to match a middle name to. I thought of Asher Ian. What do you all think??


----------



## xanzaba

Just1- I agree, Asher is hard to pair up, but I like the combo.

Yeah, I think I'll just avoid gluten while pregnant. If it makes me miserable, it must have an effect on my body that can't be good for baby. Of course, I saw someone eating an italian meat sub from Subway that looked AMAZING in all of it's deli meat and gluten glory. I have a huge list of foods I'll enjoy once September comes :)


----------



## psychochick

campn: I haven't gotten my second blood draw yet but for my first one there were two pieces of information, the "official" one just had positive/negative screening with no details. The more detailed paper was printed by the actual radiologist and that info was apparently not even sent to my regular gyno. I'm sure your results are fine but I also think I'd feel more reassured given the actual numbers.


----------



## campn

Asher Jude? Asher Cohen? Asher James? 

I think there are lots of names that can go so nicely with it!


----------



## campn

psychochick said:


> campn: I haven't gotten my second blood draw yet but for my first one there were two pieces of information, the "official" one just had positive/negative screening with no details. The more detailed paper was printed by the actual radiologist and that info was apparently not even sent to my regular gyno. I'm sure your results are fine but I also think I'd feel more reassured given the actual numbers.

I'm going to ask my doctor on my 20 week visit! Hopefully she'll have it somewhere in my file!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I want to feel my baby move :( wondering if I have anterior placenta!


----------



## x-ginge-x

17 weeks! And still puking fgs


----------



## amantila

It's a boy! Another for team blue! :blue:<3

And I like the sound of Asher James!

Sorry you're still not feeling great ginge...nice bump pic!


----------



## campn

Congrats Aman!!! Can't believe in like 5 months and less this thread will be full of new born pictures!!! *squeal* can't wait!


----------



## Lallie81

Congrats Aman! Boys are great!!!

Great pic Ginge really sucks that you're still being sick.

Just Asher James jumped out at me too (maybe as I have a Harrison James?) But how about trying names that start with consonants rather than vowels otherwise the r ending of Asher will run in to the 2nd name?

Today is my first day off work in 4 weeks, I am literally floating on cloud 9. Well I was until I discovered an unidentified but incredibly sticky substance in harrison's hair and an odourless, clear and wonderfully slippy substance all over my floor tiles!!


----------



## ssarahh

Asher is such a lovely name. I think Asher Ian works but as Campn suggested Asher James is lovely too.

Congrats on team boy Aman. X


----------



## Linzalora

Beautiful bump pics! And congratulations to all the blues and pinks! I've thoroughly enjoyed following everyone's journey on here. With how tough it's been for me so far away from DH and my family, it's been such a delight to be able to log in and read your stories every day. Thank you all for sharing!

I'm finally to the last 8 week countdown before I move back home to DH. :happydance: I have a scan next week and, if baby cooperates, I'd like to know gender. Since DH and I have been literally half a world apart since week 3 of pregnancy, I think knowing the gender will help him bond. DH has been very earnest about picking a name- I believe that it's very important to him to be able to call the baby a legit name (instead of pickle or bean) to make it all seem more real.

So hopefully, next week this time I'll have a color changing bump, too! :cloud9:


----------



## Alea

We're back from our holiday and heading for lunch following our 20 week scan. I'll catch up on all I've missed soon.

All is well with the baby but after a slip up from a lovely student who was in our ultrasound, we know the sex of the baby. Need to tell the family but we'll share later today x


----------



## Hope16

Xan, I can no longer eat ANYTHING cooked with oil! I get sick to my stomach. No more chicken cutlets, French fries, I even had sautéed vegetables last night and I threw everything up to get some relief! And so many things repeat on me. I can't seem to eat red meat like steak or burgers. It's been a struggle figuring out what makes me feel good and what makes me absolutely sick!


----------



## xanzaba

Linzalora- I'm very happy that you will be reunited with DH in 8 weeks. That must be such a comfort. My DH goes out of town for a week each month and, while sometimes I cherish a little quiet time to myself, when he's gone it's definitely harder. And he's still in the same country!

Alea, glad everything is looking good, but too bad the student ruined the surprise. Poor thing is probably so embarrassed- I'm sure she'll not do that again.

Hope- yes, fried foods have been off my list for a bit, they definitely cause heart burn and upset stomach. With the warmer weather salads have been sounding good so it's easier to avoid gluten. I've also been craving a Chipotle bowl with tons of fresh salsa and guacamole, but there aren't any close to work.


----------



## campn

Xan- Panera bread soups and salads have been my life saver, they're just so so good! I order the full size ones and DH gives me the weirdest look. But oh chipotle is my life! :D 

Alea- I'm sorry hun! I'd have been pretty annoyed but I'm sure that student wished they were invisible after that lol!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all- soo glad this week is over! My mom's surgery went well. Thank you all so much for the well wishes. Waited a nervous wreck 5 hours when was told it should be one! Just so grateful and hopefully now she fully heals from the infection.

Everyone looks great! I am worried i don't really have a bump yet. I am still a bit sick so guess that is a good sign. 
Mari and Xanz- hope those pains you had are getting better. I have yet to experience 2nd tri symptoms..seems I am still stuck with nausea and aversions! Psyc- that is great advice from your yoga instructor on what to build up to avoid pain. I have been doing a lot of squats every day and some lunges, so maybe that helps. 
What is everyone doing for exercise? I want to try a prenatal yoga class.

Xan- congrats on the halfway mark and to everyone on their great 20wk scans! Mine is next week. 
Campn- I didn't get numbers back either..was just told all came back 'good and low risk'. In a way I will feel more assured seeing good numbers but then again I know myself and I will probably worry if they don't seem exactly great..especially since I'm older and sometimes they adjust for age. Good idea- I guess at our 20 wk appts. the doctor will have the numbers, so we can ask. 

Xan- sounds like you figured out a good plan for trying gluten free. I'm going to try an avocado sandwich on g-free bread! All I can eat still are carbs, but I've added in eggs!
September will be so wonderful - with our babies and being able to eat all foods we love!

Hope everyone is having gorgeous Spring weather.. Enjoy! :)


----------



## psychochick

aman: congrats on the boy!

ginge: nice bump! hope the puking stops soon, I feel like you have been having it particularly bad lately.

linz: I didn't know you were so far from your DH, that must have been tough. I have depended so much on DH since the beginning of the pregnancy. Hopefully when you reunite he can start pampering you ;)

xan: I had a lot of food I didn't like in first tri and it kind of carried over I think just psychologically even though I'm not nauseous anymore. Like I used to like onions, but now the smell still makes me gag so I don't like it when DH cooks with onions. I'm also cautiously getting back to eating chicken and bell peppers. But thankfully no new food aversions or cravings in second tri.


----------



## xanzaba

I was hoping to start up prenatal classes- I've heard they're not only good for you physically, but they are great for meeting soon-to-be parents in your area :) Unfortunately the physical therapist said wait until 12 weeks from my fracture, which is another 4 1/2 weeks. In the meantime I'm swimming when I can. The semester is over after next week, so I'm looking forward to a little more free time.


----------



## Alea

Thrilled to announce that Moo will be having a little sister! :pink:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yay for :pink: lots of mixed genders in here it's great

Yeah I'm really struggling with this nausea I mean cmon I'm 17 weeks why has it not gone yet :( 

Slightly off topic but my 3 year old keeps pooping in his night time pull up and I am seriously at the end of my tether, we had started night time nappy free a few weeks ago until he wet and pooped his pants and now he is repeatedly doing so tonight included so he is now in pants tonight after adding his mattress protector. Aargh :growlmad:


----------



## campn

x-ginge-x said:


> Yay for :pink: lots of mixed genders in here it's great
> 
> Yeah I'm really struggling with this nausea I mean cmon I'm 17 weeks why has it not gone yet :(
> 
> Slightly off topic but my 3 year old keeps pooping in his night time pull up and I am seriously at the end of my tether, we had started night time nappy free a few weeks ago until he wet and pooped his pants and now he is repeatedly doing so tonight included so he is now in pants tonight after adding his mattress protector. Aargh :growlmad:

Does he use the bathroom right before bed? I know they have wet accidents until their bodies are ready but I'm not sure about #2. Could he be sick with some bug?? Don't be upset hun sometimes the night time potty training is much harder cause he's doing it involuntarily and not willingly so just remind him that it's okay accidents happen! 

Alea- Congrats! We need to keep count! I'm sure the boys will beat the girls though :) 

Tmi question! Are you ladies still shaving your baby maker!? My belly is poking out its so hard to see the area already! I've no idea what I'll do in the last few months.


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats on the pink bump, Alea!!!

If the first page is up to date (not counting Alea since she just announced) I count 6 pink and 8 blue! Not to big of a gap, a nice mix!!

Campn - trying to just do damage control at this point. :haha: I've got to get into a bathing suit in two weeks, eeek! I think I'll keep shorts on the whole time as the bikini area is a little scary these days. lol


----------



## Alea

Thank you! We are over the moon to be having a second daughter. Still processing that we know, but we are okay knowing.

*Campn*, have you thought about waxing? I have mine waxed.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Alea - Congrats on your :pink: bump!

Ginge - I still have a lot of nausea and food aversions. I'll be 20 weeks on Sunday :nope: I know that every pregnancy is different, but I have never been this sick in pregnancy before. With my other son, I didn't have any morning sickness at all. It makes me a little sad that I'm still struggling this much.

Also, my daughter was an absolute pain to potty train. She would pee in the potty with no issues, but when it came to going #2 she would either wait until nighttime when we put her pull up on or she would run away and hide then poop in her undies. She was around 3 years old at the time. It got really frustrating. Keep hanging in there. :hugs:

Campn- I'm still shaving. I've spent the better part of the last 8 years pregnant and even when I wasn't, I had a bit of a tummy from having babies. The secret to it is learning how to do it by feel. :haha: With practice, it's just as easy as being able to actually see.


----------



## ssarahh

Campn - I second the waxing suggestion although I'm sure it hurts more now that I'm preg!

X


----------



## x-ginge-x

I don't shave as such I use hair shears to keep it trimmed and husband will do it later on and he poops on toilet any other time it's just night time and I'm not sure about a bug he has changing stool depending on what he eats :/ it's frustrating


----------



## campn

Oh no no waxing for me! I've had it done twice and both times I cried. Giving birth wasn't as painful! :p


----------



## Just1more2

Congrats on the :pink: Alea!! I have updated the first page!!

Campn - I Love the idea of keeping track of boys/girls. When i have some more ambition i will add up and keep a tally!! Great idea!
Also having a bit of a hard time with the nether regions... I am kindof in the damage control zone currently but i know once i am bigger i will just give up on it till after baby is born :blush: like i did when pregnant with DS...


----------



## Sweety21

I still manage to shave with some difficulty because, of big belly ofcourse. But, waxing my bits is not going to happen ever because, hands and legs waxing is so pain in assI can't imagine doing it there.

Oh, and I have scan in just two hours so if baby cooperate we will know if It's pink or blue.

congrats on team pink Alea.


----------



## Uni tsi

Doing it by feel with electric clippers, and then as a precaution my swimsuit bottoms have a little skirt attached so if I missed anything no one can notice ;) 

I'm loving aqua spin class! I haven't gone to prenatal yoga classes yet, but I did a dvd at home today and I've been searching for classes in my area. I've been walking a lot too, but it's starting to get really hard to walk up hills.


----------



## Uni tsi

Alea said:


> Thrilled to announce that Moo will be having a little sister! :pink:

YAY another girl! :) Congrats!!


----------



## MummaMoo

Congrats to the new gender announcements!!

Not posted for a day or two, have felt pretty rough with this last cold landing straight on my chest. Can't take a deep breath in without starting a coughing fit and sounding like I'm 40 cigarettes a day. It's exhausting!!

As for keeping the growler trimmed, I do a bit every now and then, and last time as I got bigger I ended up going by feel. The thing I find harder is cutting my toenails! I won't let Mr Moo do them as I hate the way he does his, it's a wonder I haven't bled out to death when he's caught me with his feet under the covers!

Hopie, glad to hear your mums op went well, here's hoping that all goes well on her road to recovery.
And yay for eggs! 

Ginge, hope your sickness goes soon, and lovely bump!! No advice over the toilet training thing, Sophie is proving reluctant, but we haven't gone into underwear yet. We're away in a couple of weeks so will tackle it after the holiday.

I'm not doing any prenatal exercises/classes. I'd love to, but with work and then dealing with Sophie after work I doubt I'd get the chance to go to any!

Has anyone had their bumps touched yet? And what are your thoughts on it? Are you a "keep you hands to yourself" kind of person, or OK with it? It happened with me yesterday, she was asking how we were and it was only afterwards it occurred to me that she was giving me a good old belly rub. I think it seems strange to me at the moment because I feel like they're touching more belly fat than baby, but I wasn't as precious about it as with my last pregnancy.

I was working with a lovely agency girl yesterday, and she thought she could see little boy bits in the one scan picture - the one where you're looking down on the baby looking up. I'm unsure - anyone willing to look back and give me their thoughts?


----------



## Sweety21

Totally gutted. couldn't find out gender because baby was not co-operating. Have to wait another month to find out. Disappointed! But, baby was totally fine.


----------



## xanzaba

Alea- congrats on your pink baby!

Campn- I shave, but I bought a modest swim suit just in case I missed anything.

Mumma- I am completely against belly touching. I even find it weird when my family touches my belly, even though I love them so much and put up with it because it makes them happy. A stranger did it to me once, and if I hadn't been so shocked I would have pushed her hand away and shamed her. Nobody would touch your belly normally, why is it okay when preggers? Where I live, people generally respect your personal space, so it's not often an issue.

Hopie- it's so good to hear from you, and glad that your mom's surgery went well. Hoping that your nausea gets better. Funny, I bet nobody dislikes hearing that they look tiny outside of pregnancy. The kicking and the belly will come :hugs: Good luck with your scan next week.


----------



## Alea

Thanks everyone for the lovely messages. I was convinced we were having a girl so it came as no surprise to me. 

*Mumma*, I'm really not a fan of having my tummy touched.


----------



## campn

Mumma- I hate it, my MIL puts her hands on my belly without asking first and it makes me so uncomfortable, but if I said anything it may create a fight (she's not the nicest person) but if a stranger like at the grocery store did this I'll tell them that's not allowed. I'm not a fan of human touch anyway though :p 

Upload your pic and let us guess! 

Sweety- Were they so booked up!? With DS they had me come a week later to check again. I'm sorry hun, at least in 1 month you'd get a very very accurate guess!


----------



## ssarahh

I have taken the plunge today and brought myself some maternity jeans! I can still fit in my pre preg jeans but they are soooo uncomfy now!


----------



## campn

My 17+4 week bump. It's really starting to get rounder just now and I feel like she's moving up higher so that's good. I hope the anterior placenta isn't in the way for much longer so I can feel stronger kicks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## campn

ssarahh said:


> I have taken the plunge today and brought myself some maternity jeans! I can still fit in my pre preg jeans but they are soooo uncomfy now!

You must be so tiny cause I was wearing mine around 12 weeks! :D mostly because I wanted my pants to be so loose in case I feel a flutter! :)


----------



## amantila

Mini rant: 

I have to go to my husband's best friend's wedding today. I'm so excited for them and can't wait to see them get married, but I am anxious about having to drive everywhere on my own since husband is in wedding party. The wedding is downtown and I hate city driving (I grew up in rural farm land and used to think traffic was when I saw more than two cars on a road). Since I'm pregnant, I've been nominated DD of course and my husband has been volunteering rides to other people after the wedding. I know I'm being selfish, but driving in the city makes me really anxious and driving lots of people makes me anxious and now I'm feeling really anxious about the whole day instead of excited. Ugh.


----------



## ssarahh

campn said:


> ssarahh said:
> 
> 
> I have taken the plunge today and brought myself some maternity jeans! I can still fit in my pre preg jeans but they are soooo uncomfy now!
> 
> You must be so tiny cause I was wearing mine around 12 weeks! :D mostly because I wanted my pants to be so loose in case I feel a flutter! :)Click to expand...

I have some days of being bigger than others but this was Monday at 18 weeks. I have barely felt any movements so maybe my clothes may be part of the reason.

Campn - you look fab!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ssarahh

amantila said:


> Mini rant:
> 
> I have to go to my husband's best friend's wedding today. I'm so excited for them and can't wait to see them get married, but I am anxious about having to drive everywhere on my own since husband is in wedding party. The wedding is downtown and I hate city driving (I grew up in rural farm land and used to think traffic was when I saw more than two cars on a road). Since I'm pregnant, I've been nominated DD of course and my husband has been volunteering rides to other people after the wedding. I know I'm being selfish, but driving in the city makes me really anxious and driving lots of people makes me anxious and now I'm feeling really anxious about the whole day instead of excited. Ugh.

Completely understand where your coming from. I get nervous as soon as I have to give people a lift that I don't usually have in my car. I think men are much more confident drivers in situations like that so don't think anything about offering lifts.

Try and stay calm. I'm sure the people who you give a lift will be grateful and won't pay any attention to your driving. Enjoy your day xx


----------



## Sweety21

Campn, they really and specifically don't do gender scan here. And since everything was fine I was called after a month. ofcourse I can go back if I have any issues but, I doubt about they telling me gender in such situation.

On a happy note, I booked my 4Dscan for June 13th. So, excited for that.

Anyone here suffering from sciatic pain here? I have been advised to use belt. Is there anything else I can do to get relief?


----------



## campn

Aman- I would feel the same too hun, I really don't like when someone puts me on the spot and asks me to drive them somewhere, I'm pretty bad with navigation myself and driving in a busy city would make me pretty anxious too considering I've another little soul to worry about. 

Maybe ask someone else to drive your car? Is that possible? And it's true guys are just better with things like that. Lucky lucky DNA they've!!!


----------



## xanzaba

First purchase for bubs! Couldn't resist. We're going to look at cribs tomorrow with my mom.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Uni tsi

MummaMoo said:


> The thing I find harder is cutting my toenails!

This! Exactly this!


----------



## amantila

Everything went fine yesterday! I didn't end up hitting really bad game traffic which I was worried about because it was pretty much gone by the time I left. And the people I drove around were actually really helpful because they know the city a lot better than me so they helped me navigate so that I could avoid bad areas! It all worked out...thanks for the support and dealing with my little rant guys :) 

Xan...I love love love the puppy onesies! So adorable!

At the wedding last night my husband made a two year old friend. He had the little guy cracking up and smiling and it was adorable. Haven't seen him really interact so much with little kids so it was so fun to see and afterwards he said "I'm really excited that we are having a son! I can't wait to meet him!"


----------



## MummaMoo

Amantilia, glad to hear the driving thing wasn't as horrendous as you thought it was going to be. I've only been driving a year and am not confident at all so fully understand your nerves over it.

So today I've been so sore/crampy. It's all around the left side of my bump, sometimes sharp pain, sometimes dull. I don't know whether it's from picking my 2 year old up a lot, or a bit of round ligament pain or what, it's been bloody horrible and I've been a right grumpy cow because of it. Hoping I'll wake up in the morning and it's just disappeared!


----------



## campn

MummaMoo said:


> Amantilia, glad to hear the driving thing wasn't as horrendous as you thought it was going to be. I've only been driving a year and am not confident at all so fully understand your nerves over it.
> 
> So today I've been so sore/crampy. It's all around the left side of my bump, sometimes sharp pain, sometimes dull. I don't know whether it's from picking my 2 year old up a lot, or a bit of round ligament pain or what, it's been bloody horrible and I've been a right grumpy cow because of it. Hoping I'll wake up in the morning and it's just disappeared!

Ive stopped picking up my son cause I feel like my uterus moves out of place when I do, but I told by doctor and she said I need to drink more water as it's getting hotter and it causes all these aches and pains so maybe try to up your water intake? I drink a gallon everyday so I'm not sure how much more I can drink!


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> MummaMoo said:
> 
> 
> Amantilia, glad to hear the driving thing wasn't as horrendous as you thought it was going to be. I've only been driving a year and am not confident at all so fully understand your nerves over it.
> 
> So today I've been so sore/crampy. It's all around the left side of my bump, sometimes sharp pain, sometimes dull. I don't know whether it's from picking my 2 year old up a lot, or a bit of round ligament pain or what, it's been bloody horrible and I've been a right grumpy cow because of it. Hoping I'll wake up in the morning and it's just disappeared!
> 
> Ive stopped picking up my son cause I feel like my uterus moves out of place when I do, but I told by doctor and she said I need to drink more water as it's getting hotter and it causes all these aches and pains so maybe try to up your water intake? I drink a gallon everyday so I'm not sure how much more I can drink!Click to expand...

 Good advice Campn, I don't drink enough at the moment, with having this cough/cold that's been bugging me over the last couple of weeks, I've been close to having "accidents" so not drinking as much :dohh:


----------



## Sweety21

Mumma, drink alot of water. Sometimes I also get that pain when I pick up my two year old but, it goes away by next day. Try to keep picking up to minimum I know difficult but, since we are getting big. It's going to be hard for us.


----------



## Mummy1506

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Felt my first proper baby kick today makes it feel that much more real! 

Anyone with scans coming up? I've got my anomaly scan a week Friday also got another at 28 weeks for growth not sure if it's because I'm plus size didn't get them with my others & I wasn't smaller then maybe it's something new in the U.K.?


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks sweety, am consciously trying to chug more fluids. 
I feel like such a sick note this pregnancy! This morning my eyes went "funny" like the outside of the picture went all "swirly". That went away but I've got tenderness in my face now and whenever I bend down or cough, my eyeballs hurt and feel like they're going to pop out of their sockets. I got the nurse at work to check my BP, and that's OK. I'm assuming it's sinusitis resulting from the endless cold I've had this season. I'm so done with all this now, it's not funny anymore! :brat:

But YAY Mummy for movement! :happydance:

Btw, I'm plus size but no 28 week scan here :nope:


----------



## xanzaba

Mummy- my fetal health specialist said typical is 32 weeks, but due to my age and past history he would do 28,32, and 36 if I wanted. I said sure, more pictures!

Saw the OBGYN today- I've gained 6 pounds total, 2 since 17 weeks. So I'm on track to gain a good 20 pounds or so. I also had a sharp pain near my kidneys and it hurt when she pressed on my bladder, so she's sending a urine sample to be safe. Feeling better now, so hopefully it was just a one-off pain.


----------



## campn

I only have my 20 week scan coming up in May but I thought that's the last scan they do here in the US!? That's what happened with my son. It'd be so nice if they did another one at 30 weeks or so though. 

Non first time moms, do you feel like you're hit by a bus a lot? This pregnancy just seems harder already with having to tend to another kid. :cry:


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Non first time moms, do you feel like you're hit by a bus a lot? This pregnancy just seems harder already with having to tend to another kid. :cry:

YES! This is DEFINITELY harder. More tired, more achey, (more moany!)


----------



## Hope16

18 week bump pic! This is how we announced it on facebook!
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 65.9 KB
Views: 5









oh boy 2.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hopie2015

Hi - I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. This weather is amazing!

Alea- congrats on a girl!! Sweety- so glad baby was great on scan...he/she wants to keep you in suspense for another month! I think I am the only one on here staying team green?!

Campn- too funny..waxing more painful than birth? Cool, then I am not so scared of the birth! I stick to shaving. Waxing scares me. 

Mumma- sure hope your cough gets better soon. I swear by homemade chicken soup, mangoes and lots of tea, ginger and honey. Sure you are doing a lot for it though..sometimes they just linger..My mom's lasted 3 wks. Thank you for the well wishes!!

Xanz- thanks so much! Sure is nice to have that stress behind me and guess what? Sickness seems to have gone the past few days and no Zofran for 4 days now. Yay!! :) Are you going to start prenatal yoga you said after arm heals in a few weeks?

Mum- congrats on feeling first kick..how exciting!

Linza- hope you and hubby are reunited v. soon. That must be tough being so far apart but luckily it is soon over!

I would totally freak if someone went to touch my belly. A girl did in exercise class the other day--she ran over to congratulate me all excited and was going to touch it and she said 'you're not even showing yet'! I cringed.
A bit worried belly isn't really there still and can't wait til scan on Thursday is over!


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie, so glad to hear you have a few days at least without sickness and I'm keeping my fingers crossed the trend continues. I won't say anything more because although I'm a scientist at work, with pregnancies I am so superstitious. There's so much magic to it.

The pain from this morning hasn't returned, so I'm hoping it was just a stretching pain. Today bubs was hamming it up so much my OBGYN asked if I can feel all of that movement, and yes it's getting more and more noticeable. I swear sometimes I feel flops and summersaults. This weekend I think I saw my belly move a little, but it could have been a deep breath. NOT looking forward to being able to see the outline of a foot through my belly though, that still seems freaky...


----------



## campn

Hopie- Sometimes it's just the way you carry and some show more than others, but I don't like it when anyone comments on the size big or small! DH's aunt who never had kids always said how huge I was with my son and her mom would say how small I was. Like ughh stop it! Don't worry about my bump size let my doctor worry.

Hope- That's so cute! :)


----------



## ssarahh

Mummy - I have my 20 week scan coming up next wednesday! I'm feeling pretty mixed about it. I'm excited about seeing my baby again but am worrying that something might show up as a problem.


----------



## psychochick

hope: lovely announcement! Love the balloons too, look super classy.

hopie: I'm like you actually like my belly hasn't really changed size for weeks and I'm like.. is the baby still growing in there? And so many people are already feeling the baby, and I'm still trying to interpret what I'm feeling in there like whether it's just digestion or the baby moving. But I'm sure everything's great, and you must be excited to see the baby on Thursday. Mine's not for another two weeks.

mummy: congrats on first kick! Jealous!

campn: just saw your question about shaving: I haven't been taking care of my lady parts unfortunately, mostly just don't want to mess with it. Like I used to check cm and cp all the time, now I don't want to do it at all hahah. But I might go get it waxed at some point before birth. I definitely don't want it to look all messy when the baby comes out =\ I went to this one place where the waxing didn't hurt too much.

I'm finally feeling better and normal again. I had chicken for the first time since I got pregnant and it was delicious!! I'm gonna try to savor this while I still can haha


----------



## Just1more2

Well ladies our :yellow: bump turned :blue: today! I can't believe how off my instincts wetter but we couldn't be happier! He moved around the whole tune and I felt a lot of his movements. It is so cool to finally see what has been causing all the commotion on there! We had the tech bring our DS out of the room and tell him first so that he could come in and give us the news about the sex. He is so excited! The baby was sucking his thumb and we got to see his little feet. No mistaking that he's a boy at all! 
Hope you are all well tonight!


----------



## campn

Just- Awwww congratulations on your boy hun! I can't get over the cuteness! It's funny how they're still so small but they're like this real real human already! Your DS must be over the moon, getting a best friend for life is such a lucky thing to have! 

Psy- I'm sure you've felt movements but just can't distinguish them yet, with my first I was like is this the baby or just my regular stomach!? And it happens once and gets your attention so you wait for it again to confirm but it never does hehe!!! It'll be so hard to deny in a few weeks though, I used to gentle poke my belly and DS would kick it!


----------



## Uni tsi

Just, congrats!! I'm so happy for you :dance:

Hope, that is such a cute announcement!


----------



## ssarahh

Just - congratulations! X


----------



## Sweety21

Just, congratulations on being team blue!

Mumma, I am so sorry your cold is giving you hard time. And the eye sensation kind og sounds worrying, do yoj have glasses? 

Campn, I always feel I have been run down by truck in afternoon and by evening because, of the energy I havtoe spend with my dd. It's hard but, it would be harder with two!

Hope, what a cute announcement. Loved it.

Mummy, congratulations on your first real baby kicks.

Does anyone's toddler talk to your bump? Mine does and if the the bump doesn't talk back (that is me, lol) she starts crying.


----------



## MummaMoo

Just1 - congratulations on your little boy! How cute that they got your son to announce it, sooooooo special for everyone! 

No Sweety, I don't wear glasses. I've read that pregnancy can cause vision trouble because of the extra blood in your body, so I'm putting it down to sinus trouble & pregnancy causing extra pressure. At the moment it's just been one random day - if it continues I'll get checked out.

We get Sophie to talk to bump, although now she doesn't need much encouragement. The v other day she gave my tummy a pat, said "hello baby, awww you're soooo coot, lovely baby" and gave it a kiss. Then asked if It'll fall out (I wish it were that easy!)


----------



## Sweety21

MummaMoo said:


> Just1 - congratulations on your little boy! How cute that they got your son to announce it, sooooooo special for everyone!
> 
> No Sweety, I don't wear glasses. I've read that pregnancy can cause vision trouble because of the extra blood in your body, so I'm putting it down to sinus trouble & pregnancy causing extra pressure. At the moment it's just been one random day - if it continues I'll get checked out.
> 
> We get Sophie to talk to bump, although now she doesn't need much encouragement. The v other day she gave my tummy a pat, said "hello baby, awww you're soooo coot, lovely baby" and gave it a kiss. Then asked if It'll fall out (I wish it were that easy!)


I hope it is random thing.

Lmao, she is so cute. Toddlers have the cutest imagination and everything for them is easy as it can be.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hey ladies, I have not posted in a while. We had an emergency with my grandmother and she is in hospital. My mom is in Cuba so all of the responsibility has fallen on me. I haven't slept well in almost a week. Things have calmed down now and I can finally relax a bit. I haven't had a chance to catch up on all the post, but I will today:)

How is everyone today? I have been feeling alot more movement recently. I have my first OB appt on Friday. Hoping all goes well. The weather here has been amazing. Spring has definitely arrived!!

Just1 - congrats on a boy!! Welcome to team blue:)


----------



## hopie2015

Just1- congrats on a baby BOY!!!! :)

Sweety- that is too cute and funny about your toddler!!! 

Mari- I'm sorry about your grandma but glad everything seems better now. Hard with 3 kids I can only imagine and helping out with an emergency. 
Well, we are halfway there-- 20 weeks!

Xanz- hope that pain is still all gone and your test result came back fine. 
Thanks-- I can't believe the sickness is gone! I've had 2 days of feeling normal and even energy came back. I hear you with not wanting to say more as to jinx it!

campn - thanks for the reassurance on not getting bigger and not feeling movement still. Now not having sickness or fatigue I really wonder!

Psych- that is exactly how I feel.. is the baby still in there since really now don't feel or look pg. I read that first time moms feel movement a lot of times after 20 wks. Second timers know what the movement feels like so they are able to tell sooner. But how do you know if the flutter feeling is just a gas bubble? I read drinking cold orange juice and lying on left side can cause a movement.. don't know if I can handle oj though!

As for chicken... I ditto what was said. I had worst aversion to it and had it last night and it was delicious!! So grateful to be feeling human again. (please last).

Enjoy your day!


----------



## MummaMoo

Hopie so glad your sickness seems to be finally coming to an end (I SO hope I haven't just jinxed things!).
Try any sweet drink, or a carbonated fruity water to see if you get any movement. And cold too, that gets them wriggling!


----------



## campn

My nausea is slowly going away, but still there just not as bad so yay! 

Mine likes gummy bears (well more like I like gummy bears ;) ) and if I eat a few and sit up I can feel movement over and over, I think sitting up makes things more squished together so you get to feel them more, I thought if I laid down I'd feel more but it's proven to be the opposite.


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> My nausea is slowly going away, but still there just not as bad so yay!
> 
> Mine likes gummy bears (well more like I like gummy bears ;) ) and if I eat a few and sit up I can feel movement over and over, I think sitting up makes things more squished together so you get to feel them more, I thought if I laid down I'd feel more but it's proven to be the opposite.

Mmmmm, I love jelly sweets! Nom nom!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Had a fasting glucose this morning few days wait for results then consultant on Monday hoping that my sugars aren't bad but dreading the oral glucose test :( yak


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, I didn't feel anything last time till after 20 weeks, and I barely showed till then either. I know someone else who said she's 24 weeks pregnant, and honestly I was shocked because she wasn't showing at all (of course I'm polite so I didn't blurt anything out about it lol). But yeah, she still looked totally flat in the tummy. I feel like last time, I barely really showed until nearly 30 weeks before I had proper bump. Regarding feeling those first little kicks, last time it was only after SI joint started hurting so I got a pregnancy belt, and when I sat in a chair wearing the belt I could finally feel little kicks. I think the pressure from the belt made it easier to feel, maybe. First pregnancy when I felt kicks it didn't feel like gas bubbles, it felt more like little muscle spasms if that makes any sense? Second time around, it feels more like someone flicking their finger from inside. I've only felt hard kicks twice so far, but it is distinctive. 

Mari, welcome back. Sorry to hear about your gran but I'm glad she's better. Now you should pamper yourself! :flow: 

Ginge, if there's anyway you can drink it cold that really helps. Doesn't make it good (nothing can) but it's a lot easier to drink cold.


----------



## Uni tsi

Oh, I forgot to update regarding me :blush: I had a scare on Sunday with a bit of bleed but everything is ok!


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- Sorry you had such a scare. I hope you can rest a little.

X-ginge- Good luck with the glucose test. I was sent home with a bottle of sugary drink that I heard is horrid for my next OBGYN appointment. Not looking forward to it. 

Uni-tsi- I hope everything was okay with the bleed. I had that in my first pregnancy- they say that it's rarely a problem later in pregnancy, but still a scare.

This is the last week of the semester for me, and I am hoping to have a little more time to relax soon. DH bought me a massage for Christmas, and I still haven't had a chance to use it! I may go all out and go for a hair cut, massage and pedicure just before my conference in May.

I think I've settled on a nursery theme. Neutrals (beige, grey and white) with a sheep motif. Last week we finally cleaned out the rest of the bedroom so it is pretty much ready to start moving furniture in. It makes me a little nervous to concretely plan anything, but I'm 21 weeks now and must have some faith in my little boy.


----------



## Lallie81

Hi all, sorry to read about the scares but glad all is ok. Hope everyone's having a good day!

I am suffering big time with hip and back pain at night and found something that helped last night so thought I would share... It didn't fix it but gave some relief which was amazing. So I swapped my leg position over and it made the world of difference...For example if lying on my left side, instead of letting my right leg fall in front of my left I put it behind. Then I would occasionally push the right side of my torso and my right hip forward (almost as if to start a twist towards the bed) and it felt amazing! Honestly the only thing I've found to stop the pain. Fingers crossed it works tonight too and maybe helps someone else...

Lovely to hear about people starting their nurseries. Tbh it still hasn't really sunk in for me that I'm having another one. I don't know why it is but hubby says he feels the same too. Maybe once we know the gender? I want to get all excited!!


----------



## hopie2015

Hope everyone is having a great day.

Lal- glad you found something to help the pain. I hear you with it not feeling totally real yet and all.
Xanz- that nursery theme sounds lovely!! We look forward to seeing a pic when it's done. :) So glad you are starting on the nursery and you're heading into end of semester so you can have more r&r time. 

Campn- gummy bears sound so good right now. I only tried candy on Easter and got sick but now since nausea is slight, I'm going to buy some gummies! Thanks Mumm and all moms on the tips on feeling movement. Maybe this week!

Uni- so glad all is ok. I wrote you on other board. Really appreciate the advice on not showing yet and the kicks..you've made me feel much better!

Well tomorrow is the big anatomy scan. Praying I have happy news to share here. and for everyone else with their scans coming up. 
Enjoy the spring weather! :)


----------



## xanzaba

Fingers crossed Hopie- you've been so sweet and positive with everything you are going through. Can't wait to hear/see pics of little Hopie!


----------



## mrsmax

Not been on here in weeks so just spent ages catching up. :wave: congrats on all the scans. In cant believe we are halfway or thereabouts!! My MS finally improved at Easter so sorry to hear some of you still suffering :hugs:

I have been feeling movement for a couple of weeks. Wondered if inwas imagining it but midwife was feeling tummy today and confirmed what in felt was the baby. Baby had heart rate of 139 today which seemed low but MW confirmed was normal and thinks it is a boy.

Anomoly scan on 27th so will find out then!!!


----------



## Sweety21

Lallie, I am suffering from back and hip pain too. My doc advised to put on a belt(on hip area). So, I am gonna try that out. And also would give it a go what you mentioned. I can hardly walk but, my doc is always telling me I am fat! Well, atleast for this country's standard.


----------



## Sweety21

Oh, Please Ladies help me with any suggestions or remedies you have for sore boobs.They are literally killing me.Forget about my husband cominganywhere near to them, I can't even bear my dd anywhere near my chest area. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## campn

Sweety21 said:


> Oh, Please Ladies help me with any suggestions or remedies you have for sore boobs.They are literally killing me.Forget about my husband cominganywhere near to them, I can't even bear my dd anywhere near my chest area. Any help is appreciated!

Maybe use a heating pad!? Also I know cabbage leaves help with breastfeeding moms so maybe it's worth a try anyway!??


----------



## xanzaba

Sweety- I don't have a suggestion, but maybe some hope. Mine were aching, and my nipples were so sensitive, I had to back into the shower and could barely hug DH. but in the past few weeks they are much better. Now I can even give them a squeeze without any pain. I don't know when it happened (maybe around 18 weeks?).

Good luck.


----------



## psychochick

Sweety: funny I came on here to ask the same question. I've had shooting pains in my breast over the last few days. They were def hurting first trimester but so far they've been nice to me second trimester. I already switched my bra to the comfortable ones so not sure what else I can do except wait for it to subside...

Uni: hope everything's alright.

Mari: oof sorry to hear about ur grandmother. But glad things have settled down.

Lallie: I've also had some back pain but seems not related to sleep. I do the thing you talk about though mostly cuz im a really fidgety sleeper so I sleep in many different postures. I actually had trouble with the sleep pillow because it's too restricting. I think my back pain is from sitting. I might need to get a donut pillow for work.


----------



## xanzaba

Psych- I had those shooting pains. They didn't last long, but I read that they are related to getting ready for lactation. Some ladies said if you squeeze them, you might see liquid come out, but I never tried that (too squeamish!)


----------



## psychochick

xanzaba said:


> Psych- I had those shooting pains. They didn't last long, but I read that they are related to getting ready for lactation. Some ladies said if you squeeze them, you might see liquid come out, but I never tried that (too squeamish!)

Hahah really?? It's way too early for lactation! I can't really squeeze them anyways without it hurting, nothing's coming out yet when gently squeezing hahaha


----------



## Sweety21

Xan, psycho and campn, thanks gals. I try to wear loose bra but, it's not helping.

Campn, how do I use cabbage leaves? just put it there?

xan, glad you are feeling better. I have some hope then. I am in my 18th week so hopefully it will go away.

psych, I have same things. It randomly comes and it hurts alot.


----------



## Linzalora

The breast pain sounds dreadful, ladies. I hope it goes away soon for you. I have been getting severe nipple pain- it'll turn blue, purple, black and hurt. It happens when I'm really cold or if I lean my chest against something for a while. Strangely, it's only my left nipple. But what y'all are describing seems to be a much larger area.

I had my scan today! Baby is doing great, all the tests were normal, and measurements were perfect. Heartbeat was 136. Only thing is, silly baby had its legs stubbornly crossed! It was wiggling around a little, so we hoped to get a better angle... But nope! It settled right back down into the same position. I might have to be team yellow by default if I have a very modest baby! :haha:


----------



## MummaMoo

Hopie, hope your scan goes well today! I'm sure it'll all be fine!

Linza - funny how you've got yourself a modest little baba in there! 

Sweety - no help with sore boobs I'm afraid, I just wear a bra when I have to (when I'm out or at work) them as soon as I'm home, off it goes and on goes the comfy soft bra. At week 21 now, and mine seem less sore and achey, so perhaps they go through a point of preparing for baby and once that's done, all is good again. Maybe it's milk ducts expanding/filling with fluids ready to hold the colostrum. It wasn't until third tri that I expressed a bit of fluid. Re: cabbage leaves, I think you just stick one in each cup of your bra. I never actually did this when I was breastfeeding Sophie but it was recommended all the time.

Yesterday was the first good day that I've had in ages, regarding feeling well. I actually felt like working, which had been such an effort lately, so I took full advantage. Knew about it last night though and went to bed early, fell fast asleep straight away!

Uni, hope everything is OK. And with you too, Mari.

How is everyone planning on feeding their babies? And how did you feed with previous babies? Here, I breastfed Sophie for 5 months. I SO wanted to do it for longer but she wasn't an easy baby. We followed the advice of "let her feed on demand, set her own little routine" but it didn't work for us. She wouldn't feed for long enough to fill her belly without falling asleep, then she wouldn't sleep for very long because she'd wake up hungry and we were in a vicious cycle, so at 5 months i decided to completely switch things up, set a routine and gradually got her onto formula. I was also too shy to feed in public so was very tied to the house. This time, I want it to be completely different so as long as baby and I can breastfeed, I'm getting out there as soon as possible to build up my confidence, and also getting a routine in place much sooner. That's the plan anyway!


----------



## Sweety21

Thanks Mumma for letting me know. I had colostrum come in dry icky kind of state somewhere at 25-28 weeks. Don't remember having so much pain last time. 

I breastfed dd for 18months she wasn't easy too but, I managed to bf her exclusively for 9months and then give her other semi liqud food along with breaatmilk. I wanted to feed her till she turns two but, got pregnant (ended in bo). So, I stopped completely. I miss bf her but, she took it very well.

I am planning to bf this one too for atleast 16months but, also gonna give baby a bottle asap because, dd never took bottle till I stopped completely bf her. It was really hard to bf her she was really a bad eater too.


----------



## xanzaba

I really hope to breastfeed until at least 6 months. I will have to go back to work at just over 4 months, but plan to pump. I know it can be hard, so I'm not putting huge expectations on myself, and I know I might have a fussy baby.


----------



## Lallie81

Maternity leave here is only 45 working days which works out to about 2 months so it was really tough but I managed to exclusively breastfeed my son for 6 months and stopped completely just after his 1st birthday. I hope to be able to do the same this time round, in many ways it was so much easier as all I had to take out with me was a feeding cover rather than all the bottles and powders etc. 
I didn't manage to teach myself to feed whilst he was in the sling/carrier though but I hope to do that this time as I think it will be a life saver. My friends tell stories of feeding whilst doing the supermarket shop! I think that's a genius use of time!!


----------



## campn

Sweetly- You just cool a green cabbage in the fridge after washing it and put them in your bra. I don't wear a bra unless I'm going out. 

Mumma- I plan to hopefully BF this baby. I breastfed DS for 19 months but it was traumatizing in the start. He wouldn't latch so I had to exclusively pump every 2 hours even at night for 6 weeks, and I had pneumonia, yeast infection on the nipples then had to have my breasts biopsied for cancer. He got better and better over time so I'm glad I didn't give up cause it was so easy to just put him on the boob anywhere and at night when you're too tired. Really hoping an praying this baby is better and latches right away cause I want to breastfeed for 2 years this time. I really loved breastfeeding once it worked cause it was our private down time and I had oxytocin flying over the roof and it helped me lose so so much weight.


----------



## hopie2015

Linza- congrats on the perfect scan!! So happy for you. Funny about baby being modest! 

As for feeding, I also plan to bfeed the first 6 months. I'm clueless though and from what I've heard I am sure it will be a challenge!

Xan - thank you so much for the kind words and encouragement. You are so sweet! It has been quite a few months but I am so glad to be feeling happy and human again!
Mum-- thank you! Scan is late today and dear God am I a nervous wreck!! None of this pregnancy feels real to me still. Just want baby to look okay and if I stlll have worry of placenta issue, I can deal with that. If all goes well today, I think maybe then it will?! Thanks all again!


----------



## psychochick

linz: haha modest baby wants to keep it a mystery. Glad that all the measurements are perfect though, that's the most important thing. Do you know when your next scan will be? I would definitely die of curiosity if my baby doesn't cooperate at the anatomy scan!

mummamoo: This is my first one but I was definitely hoping to breast feed. I am definitely a little apprehensive because it seems like everyone has some trouble with breast feeding. I think theoretically it would be nice to finally use my breasts for something for once, but I would totally be open to whatever works for the baby.

campn: the cabbage trick is interesting! I'll try it too next time I go shopping for groceries haha.

Guys I think I just felt the tiniest kick last night! It lasted for 5 seconds or so and was like a pressure point that was moving like the baby was stretching its leg against my stomach. It lasted long enough and felt different from gas!! DH was already fast asleep and I woke him up just to tell him :haha: I think maybe I was more encouraged to feel for movement after my appt yesterday where the gyno found the heartbeat but kept having to follow it because the baby was moving so I was more convinced that the baby was in there and was active.


----------



## aidensxmomma

MummaMoo said:


> Hopie, hope your scan goes well today! I'm sure it'll all be fine!
> 
> Linza - funny how you've got yourself a modest little baba in there!
> 
> Sweety - no help with sore boobs I'm afraid, I just wear a bra when I have to (when I'm out or at work) them as soon as I'm home, off it goes and on goes the comfy soft bra. At week 21 now, and mine seem less sore and achey, so perhaps they go through a point of preparing for baby and once that's done, all is good again. Maybe it's milk ducts expanding/filling with fluids ready to hold the colostrum. It wasn't until third tri that I expressed a bit of fluid. Re: cabbage leaves, I think you just stick one in each cup of your bra. I never actually did this when I was breastfeeding Sophie but it was recommended all the time.
> 
> Yesterday was the first good day that I've had in ages, regarding feeling well. I actually felt like working, which had been such an effort lately, so I took full advantage. Knew about it last night though and went to bed early, fell fast asleep straight away!
> 
> Uni, hope everything is OK. And with you too, Mari.
> 
> How is everyone planning on feeding their babies? And how did you feed with previous babies? Here, I breastfed Sophie for 5 months. I SO wanted to do it for longer but she wasn't an easy baby. We followed the advice of "let her feed on demand, set her own little routine" but it didn't work for us. She wouldn't feed for long enough to fill her belly without falling asleep, then she wouldn't sleep for very long because she'd wake up hungry and we were in a vicious cycle, so at 5 months i decided to completely switch things up, set a routine and gradually got her onto formula. I was also too shy to feed in public so was very tied to the house. This time, I want it to be completely different so as long as baby and I can breastfeed, I'm getting out there as soon as possible to build up my confidence, and also getting a routine in place much sooner. That's the plan anyway!

I didn't breastfeed my DS at all. He went straight on formula, which was difficult because he was having problems with it and we struggled to be able to switch his formula. When we were eventually able to, it was smooth sailing though. With DD1 I started exclusively breastfeeding her from birth and that lasted about 3 months. I ended up getting depression after I had her and in order to go back on my meds I had to switch to formula feeding. I tried breastfeeding with DD2 as well but I started noticing symptoms of depression again plus she had bad reflux. We switched to formula around 3 weeks.

With this baby, I'm debating whether or not I want to try breastfeeding again. On one hand, I'm really scared of ending up with depression again. I've struggled with my mental health even before I had kids and breastfeeding seemed to make things worse ( I'm guessing it was because of the hormones). But on the other hand, my mental health has been stable without any medication for a couple years now and my situation is completely different than it was when I had my older 3 kids. So I'm undecided. I've been trying to decide for my entire pregnancy so far and I'm still no closer to deciding.


----------



## campn

Psy- Don't let the stories scare you away, I've heard more success stories than struggle stories although mine was so bad at first. I wish I read more about bfing and not just assumed it'd be this super natural thing cause it wasn't. It took learning. I say as long as you educate yourself, have good support and work with a lactation consultant a lot while at the hospital you'll have no problems! 

Also I blame myself for letting guests budge in right away and hold DS for so long while he should have been on the boob so we both can work on it. First time mom mistakes. :( I thought I had to please my inlaws. 
Yay for feeling kicks!!


Aiden- I'm so sorry it caused you depression, I have a friend who always was depressed but I think for her it was mostly postpartum depression. I got depressed once I stopped breastfeeding, all those feel good hormones were no longer there and it was a very huge shift for me.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I breast fed my 10lber for 8n1/2 months, pretty proud as my mum didn't breastfeed, it was hard but so worth it, lots of people said they 'couldn't' but yet when I said did you actually try most said no or that they had latched once or twice and it 'hurt' so they stopped, none ever asked for help either. If you want to go ahead and try :) I had even bought a box of formula but it never got opened!


----------



## amantila

I am definitely planning to breast feed the little one once he is born. I will be on maternity leave for 12 weeks and will try to pump/breast feed when I go back to work. Campn and everyone else who shared their stories...I'm really grateful that you shared about the struggles you faced with bfing. I thought it would just come naturally and that I would know what to do and the baby would know what to do. At least now I will go into it more open-minded and know that it may take a bit for everything to go smoothly. Hopefully I won't get frustrated knowing that it may take some time and practice!

I've been very cranky today. I just felt very...pregnant. That's the only word I can think of to describe it haha. I'm just tired and my back is achey (I gave tests all day today and corrected them while students were working, and I think being hunched over my desk all day bothered my back a lot). I just felt like a pile of blah today...achey, tired, big, on the verge of peeing my pants all day. It's hard to get a bathroom break as a teacher. Sometimes I have to leave my classroom with kids in it when I really can't hold it even though I'm not supposed to leave them unsupervised. I just tell them if there's an emergency in the two minutes I need to go to the bathroom, go get the teacher across the hall. In my last school it was so much easier because teachers didn't mind opening their doors and keeping an eye out for the kids. Everyone teaches with their doors closed at my new school. It's weird.

Hoping this blah phase goes away quickly. I had so much energy yesterday...where did it go?


----------



## amantila

Aaaaand there's a parent out for my blood right now. Her son didn't turn in an assignment (it was two days late) and then he finally tried to show me that he completed the assignment from across the room. I asked him to bring it to me so I could check it and he didn't want to. Finally got him to bring it to me, saw it was crumpled as if it had been in the trash, he had used white out to cover up another student's name (which I could see who it used to belong to through the back), and he wrote his name on top. I immediately said, "This isn't yours," trying to give him a chance to fess up and admit that he made a mistake. He adamantly insisted it was his work. I said "Do not lie to me. This is considered plagiarism and it's unacceptable." I told him I'd be writing an office referral for discipline (standard procedure in my school). I wrote home to let his parents know about what happened and that I planned to refer him to the office for discipline. She never responded to me. He ended up getting an in school suspension (decided by the office). 

She wrote to me fuming today and cc'd the principal because I didn't tell her about the cheating or the suspension. Apparently the office never told her about the suspension and she was upset (understandably), but she was angry at me for not telling her! I politely explained that I wrote to her regarding the incident two days ago and told her that I planned to turn it over to the office for discipline. After that all discipline was decided and handled in the office. Blah blah blah. 

This is why you shouldn't communicate through email. I hate having parents who are upset with me...it's not fun. Just trying to do my job :[


----------



## psychochick

aman: Actually I think email could help with this like if everyone used emails, you can bcc the principle and others so they have record that you had informed the parent. I guess you could do it along with a written letter home. But emails give a better paper trail imo, and emails timestamps don't lie, whereas it's harder to show exactly which day you sent a letter if they insist they didn't receive it. I use a lot of email for communication so that's just my opinion. But either way, I think it's weird that the parent would be upset at you. She should have expected her own child to fess up about what happened at school. I guess I should remember that when I become a mom hehe..


----------



## campn

Aman- I feel your pain. I'm only 18 weeks and a few days and so exhausted and achy. I'm so dreading the third trimester cause it was bad enough without having kids at home I have no idea what I'll do. Probably cry every day. 

How old are your kids at your class!? Being a teacher must be a tough job it's almost like being a politician you don't want to anger anyone, and I know how mean parents can be! Maybe just ask to see the parents or talk on the phone? I'm not sure how it works but my teachers (mostly) really wanted to do their best and I always appreciated that. I'm sure she knows you're doing it for her son's sake.


----------



## amantila

psychochick: I think it's usually a lot easier for parents to be angry at the teacher than at their kid. And yes, emails have time stamps so I can't get in trouble for not contacting her (I have the email record in my sent box), but she can claim she never saw it :[ If I had spoken to her on the phone, she would have definitely gotten the message. Although I suppose that could be denied too. I guess there's no foolproof way to do it :[ At least I was able to forward the principal the email I had sent originally so they know I'm not bsing them.

I'm going to be the most unpopular mother with my children. I think I'll be super strict and I'm never attacking a teacher without knowing the full story first and knowing with 100% certainty that my kid is being wronged somehow. If my kid gets in trouble for something at school, my kid will be the one I'm upset with...not the teacher.


----------



## xanzaba

Linz- congrats on the good scan! Our little guy was hopping around everywhere- with his knees closed. If we didn't know the gender, I'm not sure we would have had found out.

Psycho- congrats on the kicks.

Amantila- I'm sorry you have to deal with those kind of parents, but it sounds like you did everything properly. Some people respond with anger when they know they (or their kids) are in the wrong. I hope it gets resolved soon.

I had a blah day yesterday- I was so looking forward to 20 weeks, but then yesterday I thought "I'm only 1/2 done". Last night I got a great night sleep, and got some exercise this morning and I felt much better. I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## amantila

campn: thanks. I have no idea what I'll do in the 3rd trimester if I already feel like this! I am in awe of you expecting mommies that are already taking care of little ones. I don't know how you do it.

It was a freshman class...so 14-15 year old? And I think I've done everything I need to do so far as far as the parent issue. I'll wait and see what happens tomorrow and probably talk to the principal about it if things don't seem to go in a better direction. Hoping it will blow over and that she wrote the email in the heat of the moment when she was upset! For the record, I totally understand her being upset that she didn't know about the suspension. I just wasn't the person who made that decision and it wasn't my job to tell her (I didn't know until the morning of his suspension anyways when they called asking for his work). Hoping the office takes it from here and works it out with her.


----------



## amantila

Update: She apologized and I feel better. *Sigh of relief*


----------



## campn

Wow from what you said he sounded more like 6-7! I forgot how immature teens can be, but I guess that's the nature of that age, I was so horrible at that age but I would burst into hysterical tears if any teacher approached me madly. I always was a people's pleaser! I didn't want my teachers to be disappointed in me :D


----------



## Uni tsi

Wow I was thinking from the story that the kid must have been much younger too. You think he would have at least fessed up to it when caught red handed! I'm glad mom apologized! 

Regarding cabbage leaves, they are really helpful for engorgement and if for some reason you have to stop your milk from coming in (I hope none of you ever has to, it is awful). I have heard to be careful using cabbage leaves too often if intending to breastfeed because it can decrease supply, but that was only after milk comes in. I don't know how it applies to this early pain. I think alternating hot and cold compresses might help. 

I get the occasional twinge with mine, but nothing worth complaining about. I did have my ankles start to swell the other night and all I could think was "OH NOZ" :nope: I'm going to have cankles before I know it!


----------



## MummaMoo

x-ginge-x said:


> I breast fed my 10lber for 8n1/2 months, pretty proud as my mum didn't breastfeed, it was hard but so worth it, lots of people said they 'couldn't' but yet when I said did you actually try most said no or that they had latched once or twice and it 'hurt' so they stopped, none ever asked for help either. If you want to go ahead and try :) I had even bought a box of formula but it never got opened!

I did this. I had formula on standby and it encouraged me to persevere for as long as I did because I knew i had back up to hand. I'd always be there thinking "I'll give it one more try" at every feed. I've recommended doing that when I've spoken to first time mums and they've said it really helped. I was discussing this with a friend yesterday actually, she never breastfed her son but wants to try this time. I've told her not to have any preconceptions, good or bad, because you just don't know how it's going to go until you try. And expect it to be sore for a couple of weeks until it's established, your nipples have desensitised and the milk is flowing. My Midwife told me it's like breaking in a pair of new shoes :) And expect baby to be attached a LOT the first couple of weeks :thumbup:


----------



## MummaMoo

Glad to hear the student issue has been resolved Amantilia, parents are very quick to jump to the defence before knowing the full story!

Uni hope the swelling isn't a regular thing for you! My friends feet and ankles would really puff up and she's spend a lot of time sat with her legs up.
I had it once in the whole of my last pregnancy, my legs felt really tight like the skin was stretched to the max.

Wow so many of you did so well with your breastfeeding with previous babies! Half my issue was just not wanting to get my boobs out to feed with people around, as I'm ample in that department and can't do discreet!


----------



## Sweety21

When it comes to breastfeeding or bottle feeding I think i really doesn't matter. Do what is good or suitable for you ladies. No one is going to come and help when we actually need it. 
I was told over and over again that my milk supply is not enough but, I didn't listen to rubbish talk of my relatives and went ahead with bf. Even if I didn't get enough sleep. 

BTW, you ladies get such a short ML. We get one year ML plus extra 6months when we can't find a daycare. It's abig probl here in Japan.

Aman, Glad she apologized to you. The kid did acted like a 7-8year old.

Uni, with dd my ankles and feet were swollen all the time starting at 5-6months. Had to wear a one size up shoes to feel comfortable.


----------



## MummaMoo

Absolutely agree Sweety, there should be no pressure to do what's deemed "best" - there are advantages and disadvantages to both, it's what it best for mums/babies/the family and your situation. As long as baby is fed, healthy, clean, happy and safe, then you're doing what's right. How you do it is no business of anyone elses and certainly no-ones right to judge.


----------



## ciz

I only managed 2 weeks on the breast but then developed mastitis and my boobs felt like I was smuggling rocks. Nipples became sore because she wasn't able to latch correctly, tried nipple shields worked a little but not enough. So I ended up pumping and formula. 

I'm hoping to try breastfeeding again with this one.

Totally recommend cabbage leaves for pain relief. It's the Savoy cabbage that is the one that helps. Might be others but definitely that one. It's a weird feeling walking around having a couple cabbages on your boobs but it does work.


----------



## Sweety21

Ok I am getting those cabbage now. But, just wondering whether it will affect my supply(not bf now but, concerned about future)?


----------



## xanzaba

Bump pic for 21 weeks on my way to the pool. Felt great to swim!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## xanzaba

Related question- anyone know how to rotate photos. It really annoys me...


----------



## Lallie81

You look great Xan!

Is it to do with the page automatically posting pics in landscape orientation?


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Lallie. I was feeling good that day too.

Good to know about the landscape format- it's always tricky to take a landscape bumpie without getting your fingers in the shot!


----------



## Lallie81

I'm not 100% sure that's the reason, was just a thought thinking back on the pics I have tried to upload.... I think all my bump shots were portrait and they came out the wrong way but scan pics were fine and they were landscape so perhaps that's the issue???


----------



## x-ginge-x

My boy fed every half an hour for about 6 weeks and damn that was hard, he was offered formula once but he refused it and I introduced a bottle at around 3 weeks as I was expressing by then ( I had waayyyy too much milk) so dad could do bed time feeds once we started a 'routine' for him. And I'll be honest initially it fricking hurts having something clamped onto your nipples that is absolutely not used to it. Lansinoh and fresh air was a godsend!


----------



## campn

xanzaba said:


> Bump pic for 21 weeks on my way to the pool. Felt great to swim!

Total babe mommy!!! ;) 

Mumma- I always excused myself when someone was around but I was flying internationally once and had to breastfeed on the plane but luckily I sat next to a sweet German old man who helped "hide me" from others and I covered up with a blanket. 

Sweety- I never believed how rude people are with the whole supply problem, it's all supply and demand and there are lots of things that can help boost your supply. I recommend to the mamas planning to breastfeed to start taking fenugreek capsules right after giving birth cause it'll help you boost your supply and pump 5 minutes after every feed to build that I initial supply.


----------



## ciz

Sweety21 said:


> Ok I am getting those cabbage now. But, just wondering whether it will affect my supply(not bf now but, concerned about future)?

Not sure about it affecting your milk supply hun. My milk stopped after roughly 6weeks but I think that's was all down to me only expressing when I needed to basically for relief rather than a baby's feeding routine if that makes sense? If she was on the breast feeding I think my milk would have carried on a lot longer.


----------



## Sweety21

xan, lovely pic.

ciz, Thanks. I think i get it. I will just use it for few days.

campn, you are right. It really was very disappointing hearing all those stupid comments. 
About covering when bf, I ordered feeding tops they were really helpful for covering my self. Agree not very fancy but my purpose was fulfilled.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have my hospital bag :happydance: bought it pre packed from a lovely lady on Facebook who accommodated my requests to change/leave out some items. (Like pads as I am hoping to use cloth and I am allergic to most disposable) wonderful service and less to worry about!


----------



## mari35racz36

I'm sorry I've been MIA for again. Things got worse with my grandma. They found. A blood clot in her leg. They won't do surgery probably because of her age. She is 92. They are treating with meds right now. Trying to break up the clot. My mom is finally came back from holiday and I can pass the reins to her. Felt like the longest week of my life! Last night was the first time I had decent sleep in weeks. It was so nice:) Because of all the stress i am now sick:( I've got a bad cough/cold and a sore throat. Hopefully it won't last long.
I saw my OB for the first time in Fri and he is amazing. Super happy with him. But they changed my due date!! Ugh! They go strictly by dating scan not first day of last period. Since this baby has consistently measured a few days behind, I am now due Sept 9th. That's 2 more extra days! Lol I know it not much but that last month of pregnancy can seem like an eternity!

Hope everyone else is well:) I will now go back and catch up on all the post I have missed!


----------



## mari35racz36

Ginge - that is amazing you've got your bag packed. Even more amazing that someone else packed it for you! I've always been terrible at getting my back backed on time. I'm such a procrastinator!

Xan - great bump pic! I really need to start swimming too.

Sweety - I second the cabbage for the breast pain. It helped me in my second pregnancy. As for the supply issues, i think there are even herbs you can take while pregnant to help your supply for after birth. My cousins wife had supply issues with both her girls. Now pregnant with their 3rd, she already seen a lactation consultant. I will ask her what she is doing now.

Mummamoo - I am ok, thanks for asking:) I can finally relax a bit after a crazy week! As for feeding, it was so different with each of my children. My DD was a struggle to nurse in the beginning. She had latching issues and I needed to see a lactation consultant. It was a tough start and she had to have formula in the beginning as well. it took 6 weeks to really get the hang of breastfeeding. She was never exclusively breastfeed. I was able to nurse her for 10months. With DS1, it was not good. Latch was fine but every time I tried to feed him he was fussy. It would get crazy gas/tummy issues. He was also quite colic for the first 4 months. I tried so hard but in the end he was mostly formula fed. I couldn't nurse pat 3 months with him. And he even had to go on a special colic formula which made a world of difference! With DS2 nursing came easy and I did it for 8 months. I didn't need to use much formula as well. It is funny how each baby is so different! I plan to nurse this baby as well, but i won't stress myself out if I have problems again.

Uni - sorry to hear you had a bleed that was scary. But I am so glad all is ok:)


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- so sorry to hear about your grandma, but I'm glad you have support now. I hope things turn around for her. I hope you feel better soon too- getting sick just as warm weather arrives is the worst! You want to be out enjoying the nice weather, but then as soon as you get there you want to be back inside under blankets.


----------



## amantila

mari - we are due date buddies now! :] Sorry to hear about your grandma...glad your mom is able to help out now so you can get rest and recuperate! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## x-ginge-x

It made my life way easier as all the basics are in the bag she does different ranges too :)


----------



## ciz

Ladies I really need some advice. My skin on my face is so red and dry and not to mention soooo itchy!! I'm using e45 cream but i think it might be making it worse than better. So throw some cream brands my way to try please.


----------



## amantila

ciz said:


> Ladies I really need some advice. My skin on my face is so red and dry and not to mention soooo itchy!! I'm using e45 cream but i think it might be making it worse than better. So throw some cream brands my way to try please.

I use this every day and I really like it: https://www.amazon.com/Simple-Moisturizer-SPF15-Protecting-Light/dp/B009RNUH7M


----------



## xanzaba

Ciz- I have really dry skin, and the new Neutrogena gel moisturizer for extra dry skin works pretty well. I also like L'Occitane Creme Divine, but extraordinarily expensive. I buy some of their other products and when my skin is really dry I use the free samples.


----------



## campn

Mari- I'm so sorry hun. Big big hug to you :hugs:


----------



## Uni tsi

ciz said:


> Ladies I really need some advice. My skin on my face is so red and dry and not to mention soooo itchy!! I'm using e45 cream but i think it might be making it worse than better. So throw some cream brands my way to try please.

I like to use coconut oil on my face. It goes on so light and is very good for the skin.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I second coconut oil, all natural and I use it for all sorts!


----------



## Sweety21

Mari, thank you for your opinion. I really pray I don't have to go through supply issues. Touchwood last time was blessed to have enough to feed my bubba. 
I am sorry about your grandma but, glad you got the much needed sleep and rest.

Ciz, I have dry skin allover my face. I am using lush's aroma water and skin drink which is kinda helpful for me. But, since it's getting hotter I would advice to use it in night only. Or else skin will be all oily.


----------



## mari35racz36

Thankyou everyone for all the kind words:)

I didn't sleep so great last night. My sciatic pain was acting up again. At first it was only on my left side, now the pain is happening on my right side as well. 

sweety - I hope you don't have supple issues either. If you didn't have that problem with your first, I would think that is a good sign:) My breasts have been extremely sensitive this whole pregnancy.

aman - yay for due date buddies!! 

xan - I haven't been sick since Christmas time. So not happy about it! lol All my kids were sick last week so I'm not surprised.

ciz - I second the coconut oil. It worked wonders for my dry skin.


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- I hope that everything went well at your ultrasound on Thursday, and that you enjoyed a relaxing weekend taking in the spring weather.


----------



## campn

Ladies, have you felt hiccups yet!?? I've been feeling them and at first I was like hmm what is that? I don't seem too shocked though cause my subconscious probably thought oh those are normal we felt them with DS!! Then it hit me like oh yeah! Hiccups!!


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - I haven't felt hiccups yet, but I remember them so well!


----------



## xanzaba

What do hiccups feel like? I've had these weird sensations, assumed they were somersaults, but who knows. It's like a rolling feeling, more than just the usual jabs and kicks.


----------



## campn

xanzaba said:


> What do hiccups feel like? I've had these weird sensations, assumed they were somersaults, but who knows. It's like a rolling feeling, more than just the usual jabs and kicks.

It feels like a little twitch like you get in your eyes, but in your uterus, and it has a rhythm to it too so you don't just get one, which is good cause you'll get to notice them after a while! I remember going into labor with DS and at the hospital they hooked me up and I heard this tick tick noise I was like oh his heartbeat sounds weird!? Then I was like no those are hiccups once I felt them in my uterus.


----------



## LuvallmyH

19w! I have my big scan Wednesday. 


I plan to bf. I did for at least a year with all of my children, with the exception of the youngest. I bf for 7 months and finally had to stop due to his allergies. I was dairy, egg, nut & soy free for almost 2 months for him. It was brutal. It also did not clear up his issues, severe vomiting & skin rashes that turned into staph infection. Plus I had unexpectedly become pregnant again and was so sick. It was sort of traumatizing to me actually, but he is doing much better on soy formula.


----------



## xanzaba

Lovely bump, luv!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- anyone _not_ waking up to pee any more? For the past 2-3 weeks I have been sleeping until 5 or 6 (I go to bed around 9-10). I do toss and turn during the night and feel like I could get up and pee, but I usually just fall asleep again. Is it because the pregnancy moves up higher and away from the bladder. I know I should probably just relax and enjoy sleeping while I can.


----------



## MummaMoo

Hiccups, yep may have felt them, but at the moment they're not lasting long. With Sophie she could hiccup for AAAGES and two/three times a day.

Wearer away at the moment, on the Pembrokeshire cost. Weather is very, VERY unreliable. We set off for a walk in the beach this morning as it looked like we were finally in for some sun and as soon as we got there a hailstorm came over! MrMoo and Sophie have gone for a nap now and the sun is out again!
Spent all night in a bit of a worry as when I went to the loo last thing I noticed a very pale pink tinge to the paper after wiping, and I was feeling quite crampy too. Then realised I'd forgotten to bring my maternity notes with me. Woke up in the night lying on my belly so that had me panicking too that I'd squashed baby... all seems OK today though. But long had lunch so I'm expecting movement from baby soon.

Yes, getting dry skin here too. On my body I'm using bio oil and on my face I use Forever Aloe Serum.


----------



## Hope16

beautiful bump pic!!

Xan I went from waking up twice to pee to just once. Hopefully you are right, and it starts to subside soon! 

As far as skin goes, my nipples have been incredibly dry. I started to use nipple balm and it has worked wonders! 

My lower cheeks and chest have been breaking out with red marks so I just switched to Aveno Calming lotion. It smells wonderful and my face/chest are looking much better lately!

I have my 20 week scan at 2:30pm today! I cannot wait to see the little guy. I will post pics later :)


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck, Hope. Are you finding out the gender?


----------



## Hope16

we did! we cheated at our 12 week appointment and did the harmony blood test. It's a boy! :blue:

We actually just received the explanation of benefits from our insurance company for that visit (nuchal/harmony tests) and the laboratory billed my insurance company $7,999!!! Thank God for insurance!


----------



## Sweety21

For me it's still early to feel hiccups. Movements, Yes I do feel them alot. Touchwood.

All the ladies with dry skin, are you having baby boy? I have heard it to be oldwives tale but, just asking.


----------



## hopie2015

Hope- congrats on a baby boy!! And the wonderful scan. I can't believe they charged 8k for the tests? I am scared to get that bill.
So happy for everyone and their wonderful scan reports!

Mumm- glad all is fine now.
As for dry skin.. I've been wanting to try that Bio oil.
I also use coconut oil now, but read some say it clogs pores. Ciz- you might want to look into jojoba oil for moisturizing, and I've read great things about rose hip oil for the skin during pregnancy. Think I'm going to buy that. Have been using all natural soaps and oils since being pg.

Mari- I am sorry about your grandma but glad you have help and support now. That is so stressful. My aunt is 91 and had blood clots -- was very successfully treated with meds at hospital for a couple weeks. 

I held back from reporting my 20 wk scan results. Because I don't want to worry anyone who still has to go for their anatomy scan. These scans usually turn out perfect and my situation is rare. They were only able to see one kidney. Dr. referred me to a high risk specialist at hospital for more tests. I've put off the appt. because really with all going on with ill parents and then this shock I needed a medical break the past few days. So yes, Xan- I'm happy to say had a lovely spring weekend and went to the gardens and a hike with OH! I was v. upset a couple days but they told me heart, brain, spine looked perfectly fine and there is only a rare chance this is sign of something else. My genetic blood screens came back fine and baby is measuring a few days ahead! I also felt my first flutters! So I am trying to remain positive.
Dr. says sometimes they can't see kidney but this tech is so good with 25 years experience, he thinks either it did not develop or it is hidden in pelvis. Other kidney so far looks okay.

So again, I hope this doesnt worry anyone. 20 wk scans are nerve-wracking for all. OH convinced me to update on here since I have been on here since 4 wks and you all are so supportive.

Hoping and praying for the best for this little baby..It looked so cute on the scan with a big belly! I got upset though and stopped watching and tech said I missed him/her wave. :(

Thanks for listening and hope everyone is feeling good today!


----------



## ciz

MummaMoo said:


> Hiccups, yep may have felt them, but at the moment they're not lasting long. With Sophie she could hiccup for AAAGES and two/three times a day.
> 
> Wearer away at the moment, on the Pembrokeshire cost. Weather is very, VERY unreliable. We set off for a walk in the beach this morning as it looked like we were finally in for some sun and as soon as we got there a hailstorm came over! MrMoo and Sophie have gone for a nap now and the sun is out again!
> Spent all night in a bit of a worry as when I went to the loo last thing I noticed a very pale pink tinge to the paper after wiping, and I was feeling quite crampy too. Then realised I'd forgotten to bring my maternity notes with me. Woke up in the night lying on my belly so that had me panicking too that I'd squashed baby... all seems OK today though. But long had lunch so I'm expecting movement from baby soon.
> 
> Yes, getting dry skin here too. On my body I'm using bio oil and on my face I use Forever Aloe Serum.

Where you on the Pembrokeshire Coast hun? I know that area quite well, grew up close there.


----------



## ciz

Sweety21 said:


> For me it's still early to feel hiccups. Movements, Yes I do feel them alot. Touchwood.
> 
> All the ladies with dry skin, are you having baby boy? I have heard it to be oldwives tale but, just asking.

 Will be finding out tomorrow hun so I'll let you know lol


----------



## MummaMoo

ciz said:


> MummaMoo said:
> 
> 
> Hiccups, yep may have felt them, but at the moment they're not lasting long. With Sophie she could hiccup for AAAGES and two/three times a day.
> 
> Wearer away at the moment, on the Pembrokeshire cost. Weather is very, VERY unreliable. We set off for a walk in the beach this morning as it looked like we were finally in for some sun and as soon as we got there a hailstorm came over! MrMoo and Sophie have gone for a nap now and the sun is out again!
> Spent all night in a bit of a worry as when I went to the loo last thing I noticed a very pale pink tinge to the paper after wiping, and I was feeling quite crampy too. Then realised I'd forgotten to bring my maternity notes with me. Woke up in the night lying on my belly so that had me panicking too that I'd squashed baby... all seems OK today though. But long had lunch so I'm expecting movement from baby soon.
> 
> Yes, getting dry skin here too. On my body I'm using bio oil and on my face I use Forever Aloe Serum.
> 
> Where you on the Pembrokeshire Coast hun? I know that area quite well, grew up close there.Click to expand...

We're staying at Amroth, in a house in the grounds of the castle. We came here last year and really enjoyed it. Sophie loved the beach, and I especially loved Saundersfoot beach, brought back memories of my childhood holiday there.

MrMoo has just talked me out of having a mini bottle of wine, talking asking "do you want to put our baby in danger of learning difficulties etc?" and then promptly cracked open a bottle of beer. SOOOOO not impressed!! :brat:


----------



## campn

Sweety- My skin was as smooth as a baby's bottom with DS, this time the opposite! 

Hopie- Aww hun don't feel like you should keep things like that to yourself that is scary and you need to get it out of you. Hopefully the other kidney was just hiding a bit, even with a professional tech these scans aren't always 100% clear and often mistakes happen. I hope your little one will be just fine and it'll be just one of these things that you can laugh about later. Are you going back for another scan?


----------



## ciz

g .[/QUOTE]

Where you on the Pembrokeshire Coast hun? I know that area quite well, grew up close there.[/QUOTE]

We're staying at Amroth, in a house in the grounds of the castle. We came here last year and really enjoyed it. Sophie loved the beach, and I especially loved Saundersfoot beach, brought back memories of my childhood holiday there.

MrMoo has just talked me out of having a mini bottle of wine, talking asking "do you want to put our baby in danger of learning difficulties etc?" and then promptly cracked open a bottle of beer. SOOOOO not impressed!! :brat:[/QUOTE]

Yeah its very nice there. Have you been to Tenby? It's very close to Amroth. Big sea side town lovely beach, places to eat shops etc.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey everyone! I hope you all don't mind me joining in so late. I am due Oct13, but I am having a repeat c section and won't be allowed past 38 weeks which is Sep 29, so I'll be having a late september baby. I joined the Oct due date group but it moves really slow and I was hoping to fit into a more active group. If it's not ok please let me know :thumbup:

I am 15w 5d and I have my gender scan on Friday! I have a daughter who is 2 years and turns 3 in July! I can't wait to know what I am having this time!


----------



## MummaMoo

Yes Ciz, we went there yesterday to kill some time before being able to check into the house. If the weather doesn't improve we'll be going back to visit a soft play area for Sophie to burn off some energy!

Hopie, everything crossed that the other kidney is hiding, everything else sounds great and reassuring!
Certainly don't think you should feel like you need to hold back on things regarding us here though, we're all aware that things happen, good and bad - we just want to be able to provide the support and lend an ear whenever it's needed.


----------



## MummaMoo

Welcome borr. !

I'm officially an August lady but joined the snugglers as my first due date based on LMP was sept 1st :)


----------



## campn

Welcome borr! And congrats even though you're 15 weeks already hehe!

I think we've an awesome group of wonderful ladies here although I am probably biased :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie :hugs: These ultrasounds aren't 100% accurate, and I'm choosing to believe that the scan just didn't pick up the other kidney on the ultrasound until proven otherwise. 

But, in case the ultrasound was correct, people do live with only one kidney. I've heard about people who found out later in life that they only had one kidney all along, and led perfectly healthy lives not knowing they were missing anything.

I'm glad OH convinced you to report back to us. I wish everything had been 100%, but hopefully you will get some answers at your next appointment. And you will get some extra ultrasounds to tide you over. When do you see the fetal health specialist?


----------



## xanzaba

Welcome, Borr! We don't judge anyone for hedging a day or two here. I am due 9/1 by LMP, but just barely, and felt this was the right fit :)

There are wonderful ladies, very supportive, and very active!

Good luck with your gender scan on Friday, looking forward to hearing the results.


----------



## psychochick

borr: welcome! this thread definitely moves very fast hahaha sometimes I feel like I can't even keep up with so much happening. But it is very exciting especially around this time with all the gender scans.

campn: oo hiccups, I did have twitches in my abdomen last night but I'm really not sure if that's baby hiccuping or just muscle twitches. I do randomly get twitches on my body, usually on my leg though. But it was rhythmic.. but then so are some of my muscle twitches. Hahaha...

hopie: oh that's interesting, I do hope the other kidney's hiding. Did they say whether this is a common occurrence? Also, I read in many places that the only reason we have two is for redundancy, not for necessity. So if the baby did end up having only one, the baby would still be a perfectly healthy baby, is that correct? My mind's just sort of going through all the scenarios, and hoping even the worst case one is okay.

I also have a question for those that have had a baby before: how many scans should I be expecting after the 20 week anatomy, if that one is normal? I'll ask my doc but my friend who goes to the same hospital was told there are no more scans at all unless something comes up but that doesn't seem right to me? Don't they need to at least check a few things before the due date?


----------



## amantila

awww hopie...you don't need to keep anything from us! We are all here to support one another through the good and bad. <3 Really hoping that they just couldn't see baby's other kidney and that everything will be fine. :hugs:

psycho: This is my first baby but I was told the same thing. I'm all done with ultrasounds now unless some complication occurs. I think that's normal for here if everything is going well.

campn: I think it's adorable that they are already hiccuping! I've felt little twitches but nothing rhythmic so far...can't wait to feel them myself!

borr: of course you're welcome here! Congratulations!

Today I had pizza for lunch and dinner...and also for last night's dinner :] I have had such an aversion to pizza my whole pregnancy so far, but last night I was craving it so bad. Funny...it's my husband's favorite food and he eats it almost every day!

Also talked to my mom today. Apparently she is going for an ultrasound for her gall bladder tomorrow because she might need surgery. And my aunt had surgery last week because they thought she might have bladder cancer (thank God she doesn't) and my mom just told me this today, and my sweet italian great-grandma is going to die likely in the next few days :/ My mom needs to keep me more informed.


----------



## xanzaba

Amantila :hugs: hope your mom and aunt are okay, and that your great-grandmother is not suffering.


----------



## Sweety21

campn and ciz, it might be just oldwives tale then. Ciz, waiting for your scan update.

borr, you are welcome dear. Ladies here are awesome and always very supportive. I am gonna have repeat c-section too. So my edd which is 26th will probably be two-three weeks early. Last time with dd water broke at 38weeks so, I might be in before 38weeks.

Hopie, I am glad your shared your anatomy scan results. It won't scare anyone hun. You have done a good job of being very positive about everything. And they mighhave t missed it in scan. Hope everything turna out ok for you.


----------



## mrsmax

Hope :hugs: I just ad my 20 week scan with doctor and she said if you have ne kidney or one in the wrong place it wasn't life threatening and generally meant a few more UTI's and baby given antibiotics at birth. I expect it was just hiding though!

My scan went great - and we found out we were having a girl. So that is two pinks for us! Very excited.

I have missed so much on this thread since crippling sickness, but hopefully back properly now and catching up with everyone. Congrats on getting this far ladies!


----------



## ciz

Team :blue: here =) very happy


----------



## MummaMoo

Congrats to the gender updates!!

Mrsmax, glad to hear you're feeling better now and we'll see more of you!


----------



## campn

Mrsmax- Yay congrats on team pink!!! 

Ciz- Congrats on team blue! The boys are definitely winning in this thread! 

Psy- Yeah with DS the 20 week scan was my very last. They do say if something comes up you'll get another quick scan. It kinda sucks to go another 20 weeks without scans though!


----------



## Hope16

Welcome to all the new September snugglers!

Hopie, the 20 week anatomy scan is nerve wrecking. I was scared the entire time yesterday as the technician measured and zoomed and would tilt her head and repeat photos and measurements. She kept focusing on the head and brain. I thought for sure she was seeing something that wasn't right. 10 minutes after, the doctor came in and told me everything was measuring perfectly. 50th percentile for all his measurements. SIGH OF RELIEF. They couldn't give me his weight/crown to rump measurement because they say it's too early to tell. Overall it went well. 

But I feel for you and I know how stressful these appointments can be. I pray when you get a second look, everything will be just fine. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







20week.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 4









wave.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## amantila

So this morning on my way to work, I got into an accident. My car is probably totaled, but I am fine, thank God. Since my airbags didn't go off and I didn't hit my abdomen and I'm not in any pain, they didn't check baby but I so wish they would because I'm a nervous wreck now. They did make me come in for another shot because I'm RH negative, but that's it :[ Praying that I'll feel baby wiggling around soon so I can put my mind at ease. This is not a good time to total my car...:[ Ugh. But I suppose it could have been much worse.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome :)

Amantilla I'm sorry to hear this! I am glad you are ok! Can you ask your dr for a scan for reassurance? 

Congrats to everyone on gender scans! I have mine Friday and can't wait!


----------



## Hope16

glad to hear you are okay aman!!

They say there is plenty of cushion to protect the baby but I think I'd phone my doctor for an ultrasound just for the peace of mind!


----------



## mari35racz36

psy - with my first pregnancy I never had a scan past 20 weeks. Doc's usually don't order scans after that unless there is something they are worried about. With my 2nd and 3rd baby, I did have a couple scans after the 20 week mark. They were sizing scans as my first baby was almost 10 lbs. My OB said last week I will have a scan at 33 weeks to check baby's size. Other than that, I don't expect to have anymore.

ciz - welcome to team blue!! Congrats:)

MrsMax - Congrats on team pink!!

Hopie - Don't ever feel scared or worried to share anything with us. We are here to support one another:) At my 20 week scan they couldn't even see the spine very well. I have a rescan tomorrow. I think it's quit common not to get good views. Fingers crossed the other kidney is hiding.:hugs:

borr - welcome and so glad you have joined us:) This thread does move quite fast!!

aman - so sorry to hear about your great grandma:hugs: Hoping your mom and aunt will be ok:)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Aman I hope you're ok but I agree with others I'd ask doc for a scan with having an accident I'm sure they will do one!

Finally got my 20 week scan appointment I'll be 20+6 and that's the last day of the window they scan I'm gutted it feels like weeks away! But we're on with painting the nursery right now so some progress at least!


----------



## mari35racz36

Aman - I didn't see your last post unit now. I'm so sorry your got into and accident and glad you are ok. I was in an accident over a year ago and it's quite scary. I would call your doc and ask for a scan or Doppler to make sure baby is ok.


----------



## psychochick

Oh my so much has happened.

ciz and mrsmax: congrats on finding out the gender!

aman: omg so glad you came out of that without a scratch though, that sounds really scary. Stay safe! Also hope everything goes ok with your mom. My dad got his gall bladder removed a few years ago when it got infected, it's a pretty common procedure and he fully recovered.

Thanks for the answers ladies. I guess I assumed I'll be seeing the baby every once in a while before it comes out but now I know I should pay extra attention at the 20 week scan cuz I won't see it in such a long time! Mine is next wednesday, hopefully I'll have gender updates for you all by then too.


----------



## Sweety21

Oh aman, we are so glad you are ok. If possible get a scan just for peace of mind.

Congrats for gender and for scan ladies.


----------



## xanzaba

Amantila, glad you are okay, but sorry you had a scare and your car is wrecked. When I fell and broke my arm, I was tempted to say that I didn't know if I hit my abdomen. So I was nervous until my scan 3 weeks later. In retrospect I should have called my OBGYN and asked to see a midwife (it would have been faster).

Congrats team pink and blue!


----------



## campn

Aww Aman big hug! Sounds like you and baby are good and doing well thank God. I'd ask the doctor for a scan I really don't think she'd mind considering it sounds like it was a serious accident. I hope the little one starts kicking and moving a ton for you to make you feel a little better. Time to break out the chocolate stash!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies, sorry for the vent, but my mom is driving me nuts! Ever since we got into an argument (I got frustrated at all the "You can't do that- you're having a boy!" and "Fine, dress him in pink dresses then!" comments) she has been sulking and avoiding me. Which honestly now would be fine- I can't deal with her melodrama at the moment- and usually just wait for for her moods to pass. But she's upsetting my dad a lot, and he is so sweet I can't stand to see him upset. Shouldn't I be the one throwing temper tantrums and being emotional? Any tips for dealing with overbearing relatives?


----------



## psychochick

xan: it actually sounds like quite an amusing argument, but sorry it's so frustrating. My mom and I used to butt heads a lot but since the pregnancy I'm pretty sure she's purposefully nicer to avoid making me moody and thereby harming the baby, I like it heh. But usually the advice for overbearing people is draw boundaries and sticking to it. Walk away from arguments you don't want to have but make it a boundary issue and say "you're being overbearing and you're upsetting me, I'm walking away now. we can resume this when you're ready to have a calm conversation." so you kind of let them know why you're walking away and give them a condition for when you are willing to talk again. I haven't used this personally but I have seen this method working in more extreme cases involving verbal and emotional abuse. Personally, when I want to stop an argument, I just nod along and say okay and that usually stops my mom.


----------



## campn

Xan- I'm going through something so similar with my sister and my mom, my sister has been living with us on and off since last August with her kid and she's 90% dependent on us, and we were very okay with her staying with us, until it started creating so much drama and whenever she wants us to do something for her it needs to be done ASAP or shit hits the fan, she's abusing us I really feel it, so I brought it up to my mom telling her that my sister is creating drama between me and DH and she totally took her side and told me why cant you be more accommodating to your poor struggling sister!?? 

Made me regret telling her anything and I wish I kept my mouth shut, but I'm basically going to do my best to avoid them until they realize I won't put up with this forever. I've been crying over it for the past few days I feel like I should just shut up and take it all and not complain but the hormones are getting to me. I want my mom to realize things are stressful for me too. 

Your mom has no right to tell you what to do with your baby, whether it's your first baby or your 50th! You either gently confront her or you pretend like you don't notice what she's doing and pretend like it's not happening at all. The second is harder to do but keeps the peace I guess?


----------



## LuvallmyH

Had my anatomy scan today & announced on fb finally. Everything went ok. One side of his brain has more fluid than they like to see. I think it's supposed to be a max of 10mm & his was 9mm. Dr did not want to discuss anything until I am rescanned in 4 weeks. In trying to not stress or worry. Otherwise everything else looked great.


----------



## campn

LuvallmyH said:


> View attachment 942224
> 
> 
> Had my anatomy scan today & announced on fb finally. Everything went ok. One side of his brain has more fluid than they like to see. I think it's supposed to be a max of 10mm & his was 9mm. Dr did not want to discuss anything until I am rescanned in 4 weeks. In trying to not stress or worry. Otherwise everything else looked great.

Did you get the NT scan and genetic testing done? Not sure if these things are related at all. I've a friend who her baby's brain was full of cysts but they all were gone the next appointment. Does the doctor know what could cause it? I only know of hydrocephalus but I don't want that to scare you so just see what will happen in 4 weeks?? Sounds like he's still under 10mm so that's a good thing! You're in my prayers! <3


----------



## LuvallmyH

campn said:


> LuvallmyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 942224
> 
> 
> Had my anatomy scan today & announced on fb finally. Everything went ok. One side of his brain has more fluid than they like to see. I think it's supposed to be a max of 10mm & his was 9mm. Dr did not want to discuss anything until I am rescanned in 4 weeks. In trying to not stress or worry. Otherwise everything else looked great.
> 
> Did you get the NT scan and genetic testing done? Not sure if these things are related at all. I've a friend who her baby's brain was full of cysts but they all were gone the next appointment. Does the doctor know what could cause it? I only know of hydrocephalus but I don't want that to scare you so just see what will happen in 4 weeks?? You're in my prayers! <3Click to expand...



We had the cell free dna done and everything came back normal. They checked all soft markers again today; nasal bone, 3 bones in the pinky, and those were normal too. He said he wanted to wait until the next scan to discuss anything. It could just go away I guess. Still worrisome...


----------



## campn

Luv, really the level is still under 10mm and it could drain and get even smaller by the next appointment, I know it's so hard to not to worry or stress and I would too, but so far your baby sounds perfectly normal! Please update us when you know more info!


----------



## xanzaba

Luv, I'm sorry that you have a small scare, but as the other ladies have mentioned, it is below the limit. I hope that you can keep yourself distracted over the next 4 weeks, and that you have good news in the end.

Ladies, thanks for the support and encouragement. Campn, I am sorry that you are going through family arguments as well. I know I should just be the bigger person and let the comments slide or just give myself some space. But my mom is very selfish and just for once I would like her to be considerate of my feelings. There is a part of me that just wants to go out and buy a pink frilly dress and say "You know what mom, you are absolutely right. I will dress him in pink dresses if I want to!"


----------



## mari35racz36

Luv - I am so sorry you have to worry now, but hopefully since the level is still within normal limit all will be ok. A very good friend of mind had the same issue with her last pregnancy. But her baby constantly measured above the normal limit. She kept getting scans the whole pregnancy. When her baby was born he was completely healthy:)


----------



## mari35racz36

last night I felt the baby have hiccups! lol At first I thought, that is a funny movement. Then I stopped to pay attention and it was definitely the hiccups. Campn, I didn't think I would feel them so soon after you said you have felt hiccups as well. :) I am also starting to feel when the baby turns and shifts. Not just little flutters anymore.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Like everyone has mentioned luv, I'm sorry you are going through this worry. I hope these next weeks are busy and next scan comes back well below limit and just fine.


----------



## hopie2015

Happy to see good updates that 20 wk scans went pretty well. Yes Luv, try your best not to worry and your next scan should be fine. Being under 10m is good. 
MsMax- congrats on the baby girl!! :) Glad to have you back and your sickness finally over! 
Borr- welcome!! 

Amant- so glad you are okay..that is so scary and sorry your car is totaled but thank goodness you don't have any injuries. Call your OB and she could listen with doppler if that puts your mind at ease..luckily your abdomen was not at all involved so surely baby must be fine. Sorry about your great grandma and try not to worry with your mom's gallbladder surgery.. I know a lot of people who had it removed and it was nothing and one man just had this done..home hours later and is 84!

Xan- thanks so much for the reassurance on if the baby does have just one kidney. Campn and Psyc offered excellent advice on how to deal with (ignore!) annoying relatives. Sorry your mom is being that way. I've learned to ignore my sister who I haven't been getting along with and let me tell you how much hitting the ignore button works!! I know it must be upsetting to see your sweet dad have to deal with it. I just figure people have issues with themselves when they say such things and act in such ways and ignoring is the one thing that helps me. 

Psyc- I had no idea either how many scans they do in third tri. So do you think all the twitches are baby moving? Must be, right? It is so hard to tell. I have all these twitches/flutters especially lying down low down, so I am assuming it is baby, which makes me so happy and relieved..but as same time I am not sure!!

I want to thank all of you so very much for the advice, support, well wishes and prayers. You all are such wonderful people and I'm so glad I joined this board. I am trying to stay positive and putting worst case out of my mind (that this is sign of something else). Life with one kidney otherwise could be perfectly normal and I still keep hope they see it. I have to call to schedule the specialist appt. I guess for next week and then God willing, can finally announce the news on Mother's Day! So fingers crossed and I really can't thank you all enough. I guess through this rough almost 2 years with so many problems going on, I've learned the only way to be is positive and hopeful (though yes, i worry!) and I'm able to stop the worrying since I know it will not help or change a thing.


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! So good to see so many good scan updates. Luv and Hopie, I hope hope for positive outcomes for both of you and I hope the time flies by until your next scans so you are able to get some peace of mind.

I had my 20 week scan today. Baby is doing great! Weighing in at 13 oz and all measurements were spot on. Baby was not being very cooperative so I have to go back to be scanned again in 5 weeks. They could not see baby's face or get some of the required measurements of the heart. This is the only pic I got and it is a super scary (skeleton face). I'm hoping to get a cute profile pic at the next scan.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3195.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## x-ginge-x

Finally made progress with the nursery and I took apart an ikea chair I had as a nursing chair to wash it and damn you need a degree in quantum physics to do it stupid thing! But it's clean now. Washed the inner pram part and a bedding set I got given so it wasn't in on its own and now they are all clean. Ahh. Drawers coming tomorrow so I can sort clothes that are all in the cot!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hopie - I forgot to mention that I asked my perinatologist about your situation. He acted like it was the most non issue in the world. He said it's more common that you think, before ultrasound people never even knew. You can live a completely 100% normal and healthy life with one kidney. The had just diagnosed someone with it this week. 
I do not, in any way, mean to discredit your worry! Just thought you like a little reassurance.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - I asked my uncle and cousin about living with one kidney. I saw them yesterday when I went to visit my grandma. My uncle is a family physician and cousin is an ER doc. They both said they see it all the time. You can live and completely normal life with one kidney. But my uncle did say it could still be they just didn't get a good view of the kidneys on the scan. I had a rescan yesterday for spinal pictures. My baby was so lazy and slept on his back the whole time!! They made me walk around, drink something sugary and nothing. Lol I was there for over an hour. I have to go back next week to try again. Some babies just are not in good positions.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am so happy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## psychochick

megan: aw that's too bad! I do feel like sometimes they're so busy taking measurements that there's no time to get the perfect shot of the baby but the important thing is that all the measurements came out perfectly! Hope you get better pics in 5 weeks.

hopie: mother's day is a perfect day to announce it!

luv: it sounds like the baby's measurements are still normal, sounds like they're just being conservative and want to doublecheck, which is good. Hope it looks every better in 4 weeks and you just get a free scan out of it.

borr: so you had a gender scan and it's a boy?? Congrats!

I've been feeling more movements! But for some reason it's always exclusively on the left side, any of you get movements in the same area? In fact, there was a lump sticking out of my left lower abdomen that even DH could feel with his hand. It wasn't really moving much but after a while it disappeared so it must be the baby right?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes! Thank you! So excited didn't even post info! Haha gender scan, boy!


----------



## campn

Luv- You're so sweet to ask for Hopie. I hope the same happens for you and you get some great reassurment too. Just striked me as such a kind person and mama! 

Psy- Yep so normal! I think kicks are stronger than punches and the legs are usually on one corner or so. My belly with DS used to be lopsided all the time, he favored my right side and oh that hurt sometimes! 

Hopie- Doctors are pretty sure my sister has only one kidney, although they're not 100% sure but she's perfectly fine and healthy. I really do think they just didn't get the best look. 

Borr- Congrats on your boy!!

My anatomy scan is at my 21 week (May 11th) and ugh I'm so annoyed! Feels so far away.


----------



## hopie2015

Luvall- oh my gosh..that is the kindest thing ever.. I can't believe you asked your doctor for me.. Thank you soo much!! I love his reaction too. My doctor had an attitude too like it was no big deal! but wasnt sure if he was trying to make me feel better. Can't thank you enough.
I am trying to keep busy, keep up with exercising and my mind not to worry until the next scan.. I hope keeping busy helps you as well and I also keep trusting that since my tests all looked great, as did your's, that it is a v. good sign all is well with babies. I will keep praying for you and I really do feel all is going to look great on your next scan. Let's keep the faith!

Mari- soo sweet of you to ask your relatives. Nice you have doctors in the family! Thank you so much. So great to hear. Funny baby was being lazy. Hopefully some sugary cold drinks and exercise, he will be lively for the scan next week. Thanks again!

Megan- congrats on the great scan! Seems a lot of us have to go back for re-scans to get a better look. Thanks for the well wishes.

Psyc- so cool you are feeling more and move movements. And glad we have Campn here to tell you from experience that yes, it is baby! I still am not sure at times. Interesting you said that Campn, b/c my belly feels full on left side when I lie down. And thanks - I hope you are right and they just need a better look.

Xanz- maybe at some point you can say something to your mom? It is easiest for me to ignore selfish people and when I have said something to my sister it never helped. But mothers are different than sisters and maybe it could help? 

So we are at the perfect babymoon time finally! Is anyone planning one? :) 
Thanks all again you girls are all just THE best!


----------



## mari35racz36

Borr - yay! Welcome to team blue! Congrats:)


Psy - I feel movement only to my left side or very low. I have an anterior placenta and have never felt anything in front of to the right. I would think the lump was definitely baby.

Hopie - no baby moon planned for us. We have our 10yr wedding anniversary coming up in June. We may go overnight so where, but not far. my 4yr old is so attached to me and hates if even if I leave for a few hours. Lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Psy- I have an anterior placenta and haven't felt this babe yet, but I remember from my daughter that happening. I think it's the position the baby is in? Like if the arms or legs are to the left and you are feeling that? I am not sure, but I think it's normal. 

Hopie- no babymoon planned here. we enjoy the beach but have Zika here so we won't risk that. Haven't talked much about going anywhere else. 

Sorry I rushed and didn't reply to anyone else! I could not contain myself from excitement! :) thank you all for the congratulations.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Campn my anatomy scan is the same day!


----------



## MummaMoo

Congrats to more scans and gender results!

Also sorry to hear hear about some scans bringing some concerns to some of you - everything crossed that things are resolved by the next scan!

This baby had had a couple of lazy days, and I absolutely HATE it! There is movement, just not as much as I've been used to so I can't help but feel a bit worried. Yesterday was worse we were still away and i wasn't sure what would happen if I wanted some reassurance from a midwife. Back home now though so am only 10 mins away from familiar faces.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats on the boy Borr! I've only felt minimal movements so far. Not sure on the anterior placenta or not. Don't have my anatomy scan until May 12th.

Hopie I also know people with only one kidney that have absolutely no problems. No babymoon here. We need to get married maybe sometime in the next few months. Then maybe when the baby is a year or so old. We'll do a honey moon :) Nice and tropical. While being allowed to drink ha.


----------



## Lallie81

Hey Campn and ginge, my 20 week appt is also on May 11th. The wait is killing me too! Had it in my head it was this weds not the one after, seems so far away.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- thanks for the advice with my mom. I decided just to get some space. One day it was just really bothering me, but I guess it was amplified by the pregnancy hormones. I figure when she's ready, she will come to me.

I feel like my bump went through a growth spurt over the past week, and DH was out of town for work. I wonder if he'll notice. This week was really hot and humid, so I went and bought a few sundresses for the summer. I think I'm out of my normal clothes except for a few tops.

On the good news front, I went to physical therapy and looks like my arm is almost 100% better so I'm done with doctors and physical therapists! Just need to stay active and keep swimming and doing my stretches, and not put too much weight on it for another few weeks. So no yoga for a few more weeks, but swimming is helping with the stress and soreness. I barely wake up with hip aches anymore :)


----------



## amantila

xan: so glad to hear your arm is better and almost at 100% That's great news! My belly has definitely gone through a growth spurt over the last week too :] 

borr: congrats on joining team blue! :] I definitely think the boys are taking over this group! haha

psycho: I think the movement is pretty normal. I pretty much only feel movement to the left or right side of my abdomen. I did see a BIG kick in the middle of my abdomen when I was taking a bath this week, but I hardly ever feel anything in the middle. I have an anterior placenta so I'm happy that I can feel anything at all :]

hopie: no babymoon for us either. We went to the Dominican Republic over Christmas (which was around the time that our baby was implanting himself haha)...so that's the closest thing to a babymoon we will have! I'm so looking forward to our next vacation though...whenever that will be!

Good news from me: Baby Lincoln has been moving around lots and easing my mind. Also found out yesterday that my car is reparable! Hooray! My husband and I were pretty sure that it was going to be totaled based on how bad it looked but it looks like they can fix it! I'm so glad...I literally just made my last car payment two weeks before the accident happened and was hoping for a few carpaymentless years. 

I'm off to the grocery store now...my friend is having Mexican night for dinner and I offered to bring some guacamole :] I'm excited to have an excuse to make it because I LOVE homemade guac but my husband won't eat it so I never make it. Hope you ladies are having a lovely weekend!


----------



## xanzaba

Amantia- glad to hear your car is salvageable! And now I'm craving guacamole. Yum!

We took a sort of babymoon in March on the cruise, and in a couple of weeks we're going together to a work trip of mine on the beach. A lot of my friends took jobs last year, so we've spread across the world (from Asia to Europe and across the United States), so it'll be good to catch up with everyone. Besides that, we might take weekend away, but no big trips planned.


----------



## hopie2015

Amant- great news on baby and that your car is fixable!! Homemade guac sounds soo good. I remember Xan was talking about a slight avocado addiction..and I think I have it now too. So healthy for us, with Omegas too. Enjoy!

Xan- such great news about your arm! Also with keeping space with your mom..great idea and yes, when she's ready she will come to you. We are thinking a long weekend away too. I want to go to Montreal but want to make sure my eating gets better so that I can enjoy all the food up there. :)

Mumm- I hope you are no longer worried? Some pregnancies I read you just feel movement a lot less often than you were used to, or you would think. Sure there is no need to worry.

ajarv- thank you so much! Good to see you here. I am with you- a nice honeymoon after baby. :)

I also think I've had a belly growth spurt finally. Unfortunately it is not noticeable yet to get me a seat on the crowded subway. :) Finally got back on subway yesterday (since sickness, havent taken it) to go to Brooklyn and baby was fluttering like crazy. I think he/she was like-- what is this?! I also walked 7 hours - with stops. Baby must be wondering what the heck is going on, as I have been so lazy and lame all these months.. Now I have energy and feel like doing things.

Campn- I see why you said movement is your fave part of pregnancy. Its really cool. i mean, I am still imagining these flutters are the baby, but not sure what else it could be!

Enjoy your Sunday. :)


----------



## campn

Hopie- With DS I lived in downtown Chicago and whenever we where on the bus I made sure to stick my belly out as far as I can. Then within seconds men would get up to let me sit. Others would lend me a hand to get off the bus. Even free cookies at subway! The belly pays I tell you!

I started feeling very gentle pokes on the outside of my belly! It only happened twice though. With DS it happened around 24 weeks so I'm like yes! Interior placenta this time but I've felt kicks earlier. Probably cause now I know what they're exactly like really.


----------



## MummaMoo

Free cookies!? Did I hear FREE? That's my favourite price :) bet subway aren't that generous over here.

Nope Hopie, not so worried now, baby is getting more active again :) in fact I got the doppler out about 20 minutes ago and although it took a while to find baby, it got things moving - the little monkey kept moving away from the wand thing (totally forgotten what it's called!) and also kicked out at it a couple of times. Heartbeat has gone from 150+ down to 139 - 145.

What has everyone's baby's HBs been like at appointments/on home dopplers? And remind me again if you're team blue or pink? Am running a little study in my head :)
Sophie was always high 150's.


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- love hearing you sound cheery and planning ahead. A trip to Montreal sounds wonderful. When I lived in Boston, I was on crutches for a couple of months (did I say that I am accident prone?). The worst were middle aged men who would never give up their seat or college-aged kids that, when someone got up, grabbed the seat before I could hobble over.

Now I don't live somewhere with public transportation and I miss it. Go figure :)

Team blue- and the heartbeat is typically 140-150.


----------



## MummaMoo

I've never experienced the courtesy down to pregnant women, not that I've expected it either, but a bus driver once happily watched me running/waddling to catch him up as he overshot the stop, and never said a word once I got on.


----------



## amantila

Now I'm craving a nice chocolate chip cookie...maybe I'll make some tomorrow. Husband will be happy.

And mumma: I don't have a doppler, but at the doctor's office, baby's heartbeat has consistently been at 160, although it was 150 at my last office visit. Team blue!


----------



## campn

Mumm- Hehe it's my favorite price too! I had just drawn blood and had a bandaid on my arm so I think the lady just thought I must be dying :p 

This baby has been in the 150es, and it's a girl! I don't trust the number on my poor little home Doppler though, I don't think it's that accurate??

Xan- How mean! Honestly as preggos we are free to be as aggressive so maybe you should have pointed at the sign that says those seats are for the elderly or expectant moms! I also miss public transportation! Not sure I miss living downtown Chicago though especially with kids. 

We went to babies r us today to look at travel systems (stroller+carseat) and pack and plays. My first visit to babies r us this time and it feels SO weird really. I still don't feel like I'm a legitimate pregnant person, although my bump disagrees :p 

Also discussing nursery ideas with DH is like so boring. He says nope to all my ideas! :growlmad:


----------



## amantila

For ladies getting hip pain...where is it located? For the past few days the front of my left hip has been in a lot of pain, especially when walking/standing. Like where the hip flexor is and behind it. Is this normal pregnancy pain or did I maybe hurt myself while working out? What do you ladies do for relief?

Campn: haha in my house my husband doesn't get an opinion about the nursery. He wants it to be green (he would make every room in our place green if he could). Nursery will be light gray and light yellow and white with elephants. I've made my decision and I'm sticking to it! I'm stubborn.


----------



## campn

Aman- Oh very normal, that's when we start saying "I'm feeling very pregnant!" Your body is preparing to push out a baby so your bones and ligaments are softening and loosening up. Maybe try a warm bath? Also look up pre-natal yoga, sometimes they have exercises that can relief some of the pains and aches.


----------



## MummaMoo

Dream alert: I gave birth at 29weeks, to a little girl who I called Shanita(!?) and she looked to be of ethnic origin despite both of us being British White. She came home with me the same day. The following day I wanted to go on a big game show thing where you climbed in/on a giant cube where the footholds were made of rags that you had to untie and wrap around your head, so the further in you got, the less you could see. I was all for it but was advised against it as I'd only birth the day before. Then the boss at work confronted me with a package from an internet company addressed to MrMoo claiming he had stolen my Nan's bank details to pay for it. And then I had a famous geeky guy constantly wanting to puthis hands down my top so he could play with my nipples!


----------



## xanzaba

Amantila- I had really bad hip pain my first pregnancy, and a little this pregnancy, mainly after sleeping. Doing pelvic lifts (lie on the ground with knees bent and raise your pelvis toward the ceiling) helps, as does swimming. I haven't started prenatal yoga, as the physical therapist was worried about putting too much weight on my arm, but I am planning to as soon as possible. Exercise also helps me keep more sane during pregnancy :)

I had lunch with my mom and dad yesterday, and everything turned out back to normal with my mom. She has very extreme mood swings and just letting things pass is usually the best way to deal with her bad moods. She is excited again about cribs, and they went after lunch to take a look at cribs we mentioned. My dad is so cute about the baby, he almost giggles when he talks about him.

DH and I also talked about names (very productive day!). He isn't close to his dad, or his dad's dad, so were thinking of giving the baby my last name. But I was a bit frustrated that the baby would have nothing from him. So (drumroll)..... the baby's middle name will be DH's name and his last name will be mine. So Liam David it is :) I was so touched when he suggested it, that I broke down sobbing.


----------



## campn

Mumma- Haha I laughed so hard! That's a very random dream and I can't believe the guy had to do that with your poor nipples after birth!?? I hope he got squirted with milk! :p I had a sexy dream last night, then dreamt I went walking on the beach and got a huge wave hit me then guys on the beach laughed and made fun of me. Your baby better stay in there last 29 weeks though! 

Xan- I'm glad things are better hun, and going to shop for cribs is so fun and exciting right!? I wanna go to babies r us and and get a register gun and point at every single cute thing I see! Pow pow! And Liam David is so adorable! :)


----------



## Sweety21

Mumma, what a funny dream. I laughed in train like crazy reading it. People might think I am mad.

Campn, I am having sexy dreams too. 

TMI alert! I actually woke up humping in my bed and with big O(So embarrassing). I am glad OH was up before me and in different room. Otherwise it would have been awkward situation.


----------



## hopie2015

LOL about the dreams everyone and omg Sweety- I laughed so hard. 
Me too the past 3 nights now..what is going on. It is so crazy! And it hasn't been OH in them either. I said that to him and he looked all upset, then I told him 'just kidding'.
Hormones must be making dreams wacky for us again.

Xanz- I love the sound of Liam David!!! So exciting and so cute how your dad is. Glad your mom is back to normal and nice they are helping out with crib choosing. Thanks-- it is good to feel cheery again!

Mumm- great on the baby moving around a lot! My 20 wk visit baby's heart beat was 154. Team green. 

Amant- hope the hip pain gets better. Campn gave some good advice. 
I don't know why I haven't had the round ligament pains yet, or do they come later? I'm trying to do some yoga now and do a lot of squats every day. Maybe that helps? Of course I just totally jinxed myself saying I haven't had the pains yet! But hey, I still get the darn first tri symptoms!
I wonder if hip flexor stretches are safe during pregnancy? Those used to help me a lot when my back went out once.

Campn- I think the men are much more chivalrous in Chicago-- wow!! How nice. And Xan- boo to the men of Boston! 

Cool you started looking at babiesrus, Campn. I went to kid section of Ikea but we left quickly as it was rather overwhelming! And I also don't really feel properly pregnant...it's weird. 
All nursery ideas mentioned here sound lovely. I say let DHs disagree. It is us carrying these babies so long and so we get the final say on nursery design. :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Moo, thank you for sharing that dream. It really made me laugh! I won't tell mine; I've been having a lot of nightmares lately. Probably the anxiety from my 20 week scan today. 

xan that is a great name!


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Mumma- Haha I laughed so hard! That's a very random dream and I can't believe the guy had to do that with your poor nipples after birth!??

He didn't HAVE to do it, he WANTED to! I was in the driver's seat of a car and he was sat behind sliding his hands down my top! I've got to get a pic of this guy on here, you'll laugh even harder!

Here he is:- https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412457846.jpg


----------



## campn

Mumma- The IT crowd guy!??? HAHAHA! I once had a sexy dream about his buddy Roy!


----------



## MummaMoo

Yeah, that's the one, Moss! He's so geeky, but is really funny, and I do like the dimple in his chin, but I never thought in a million years he'd ever feature in my dreams as a nipple twiddler!! :rofl: 
Now Roy, on the other hand, he's Irish so automatically does it for me. I love Chris O'Dowd. 
I never knew the IT Crowd made it across the pond.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Feeling pretty huge!


----------



## xanzaba

Beautiful bump, luv! I guess the 20 week mark is a bump grower. DH noticed as soon as he came home that my bump grew, even without prodding!


----------



## xanzaba

Anyone else feeling like it's a pain to eat? Nothing sounds good, and I don't even feel hungry. But if I don't eat, I feel bad. I've tried eating smaller meals, but I think it's just the lack of variety, especially with this gluten thing. There are literally 2 things I can eat at work. I tried to change them up, even brought different sauces or brought my own food. Hopefully it will pass.


----------



## Uni tsi

You ladies crack me up. Moo, that is too funny! 

Luv, what a great bump you have :)

My 20 week scan went good today. Sounds like I can relax a little about things and just enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## ciz

Xanzaba. It may have a lot to do with your stomach being squashed now too. I'm feeling like I'm just full at just the thought of what to eat lol even though I'm hungry. Just keep snacking through your day if your feeling like a full meal is too much. 

I'm finding it very uncomfortable atm going on 21 weeks. Baby is really enjoying staying very low atm. My hips are starting to crack a lot too again sometimes it's just too painful to walk... Hard going with a demanding 2 year old around lol.


----------



## campn

Mumma- It's on Netflix! I've only seen the first season, but O'Dowd was in "Bridesmaids" which is a favorite of mine! He's just so charismatic! 

Liv- You've a beautiful and very round bump hun! 

Xan- I have no idea how I'm still supposed to gain 25 or so pounds honestly. I'm trying to eat healthier now before I do the dreaded glucose test ughh! Bland rice and baked chicken are usually good on my tummy, I usually shred the chicken and mix it with the rice and it's very satisfying. 
Maybe try brown rice or quinoa instead?

Uni- Yay so happy to hear everything is turning out nice and healthy for you <3 

Ciz- I know! Picking up DS is so hard to do, I start getting sharp pains around my uterus and then I tell myself "that was stupid to pick him up!" I can only wonder how much harder it'll be at 35 weeks! 
I can barely lay on my back now, I can't breathe and I get instant heartburn. 

Question, is there anyone else stalking the other pregnancy groups that are due now or just had their babies!? I've been reading the birth announcement section too and I get butterflies. Last time with DS I was going into it like oh we'll see but now everything I read really hits me harder and feels so real! And the newborn pictures are having me squeal inside. :baby:


----------



## Sweety21

Beautiful bump luv!

Uni, so glad your scan went well. Enjoy the rest of pregnancy.

ciz, totally understand you. It's hard to deal with toddler when pregnant but, we all will get through it soon.

Xan, I feel the same. I try to eat small portions. But, sometimes they won't give me satisfaction of eating so have eat more and then utfeels like my stomach is going to burst.It will pass soon.

Campn, I occasionally read the birth stories. I know I won't have the satisfaction of natural labour so, I kind of avoid it. Sad but true. I wish I would get that chance of trying to go natural.


----------



## xanzaba

Just-over-5-month bump! I got really excited this weekend when I realized I only had 17 1/2 weeks left. Sounds so much less than 20 weeks, and now there is less than 4 months left!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7


----------



## campn

xanzaba said:


> Just-over-5-month bump! I got really excited this weekend when I realized I only had 17 1/2 weeks left. Sounds so much less than 20 weeks, and now there is less than 4 months left!


Took me a bit to understand the picture was upside down. I kept thinking what am I looking at!? You've a lovely bump hun! Time seems to be flying by doesn't it? I swear it feels just like it was the other day when we were like 6 weeks!


----------



## xanzaba

Yep, campn- I can't seem to get the hang of pics on this site!

I feel like time has begun to fly since the 20 week scan, that's when it started to feel safer for me. I feel like it was yesterday!


----------



## mari35racz36

Luv - what a lovely bump:)

uni - I am so glad your 20 week scan went well:) Yay!!

xan - I feel exactly the same way. It is a chore for me to eat. I had my prenatal appt yesterday and even though my bump grew I didn't gain a pound. I'm thinking maybe it is because I was so sick for the first 15 weeks and never really got my appetite back. I have noticed my stomach is getting squished alot more. I find it hard to even think about what to eat/cook. Last night we made salmon and when it was ready I barely wanted to eat it. I have never been like this before with my other pregnancies. Cute bump!

campn - I've already been lurking around in the 3rd tri and seeing the stories about ladies going into labor now! lol


----------



## LuvallmyH

I discovered that if you take a pic on your phone vertically, it will post sideways here. If you take it landscape it comes out normal here. At least on my IPhone it works that way....


----------



## campn

My tip to getting the pics on here the right way, if you upload and it's sideways, go back to your photo and take a screenshot of it, then crop it so it's not too huge then upload. Works for me 100% of the time!

Today I was like yay half way done! 20 weeks! Then I realized I'm mostly celebrating this alone cause most of you are 3 weeks or so ahead of me!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks ladies- I took the pic landscape from my iPad after Sweety made that suggestion last time, and I thought "Ha, this time it's foolproof!". But I guess it was the wrong direction since it's upside down? Maybe the button has to be on the left side.

Campn, the way I see it we're all around 20 weeks given the room for error on due dates. That's why I never fussed with my due date after getting measurements. Besides, I know in the end I'll just be ready for him to come, and expecting him to come earlier would just be frustrating.


----------



## MummaMoo

Lovely (upside down) bump Xan! 

I really should do another, it's been a while. People have said to me today that it's really starting to pop out now and my work uniform isn't going to fit for much longer!

And it seems I have another reason to worry - we suspect Sophie has got slap cheek.... and it seems that it's not very good in pregnancy... although not so dangerous after 20 weeks, but still a worry. Anyone had experience with this?


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- sooo thrilled for you!! :)
Luv- you look great! And Xan- you too! I didn't figure the pic was upside down until Campn said so!
Campn- I love baby's pink bow on your picture. :)

Mum- sorry- I am not sure what slap cheek is?

Mari- glad your appt. went great. I am with you guys with eating. Nothing really sounds good (except pizza still...sometimes) and nothing satisfies me. I really have no appetite but feel hungry usually when I start to eat. It is good hearing from you moms who said you had lack of appetite in other pregnancy. I always thought pregnancy would make me starving? But I've lost my interest in food (which was huge and I used to write some food critic reviews!). Some days I walk 2+ hours to try to get an appetite going. I heard breast feeding hunger is very common. Anyone ever experience that?

Congrats Xan--oh my gosh-- only 17 weeks left?! 
I guess 18 for me. God willing. WOW!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Luv - cute bump! 

uni - glad scan went well!

xan - cute bump! I had a hard time gaining weight with my daughter and has issues in the end where I kept losing weight. She was born tiny but that's unrelated to weight gain, but my body was crushed since the baby sucked all my reserves as I wasn't gaining. This time to avoid anything like this happening again my Dr has started me on supplements. It's like a formula made for pregnant women that you put scoops and mix with milk, and it gives you calories. Can you try talking to your dr about that? 

campn - I haven't been lurking but I have been looking at my DD newborn pics and also have been nesting like crazy!


----------



## MummaMoo

Hopie, slap cheek is known as the 5th childhood illness, also known as parvovirus. One of these common ones that you don't know about until the rash appears and by then it's not infectious anymore.

Breastfeeding hunger? Yes - when I fed Sophie I would have a stash of food within reach. Also, whenever Sophie would first start feeding, I'd go all woozy and then feel really chilled out.


----------



## MeganS0326

Having a hard time with the appetite here too. Totally did not have this with DS. I'm still the exact same weight I was when I got my BFP. Either nothing interests me or I feel hungry but get full super fast and can't eat anymore. I've found eating small snacks throughout the day is the only way to get any real calories in. This may be TMI but I think it has something to do with being so backed up. My prenatals make me so constipated that I don't go for days and days. Every once in a while I forget to take the prenatal and then things start moving again and I get a little appetite back. I'm taking comfort in the fact that baby measured perfectly at my 20 week scan so at least he/she is getting the nutrients they need.


----------



## campn

Mumma- I hope you and baby will be okay, I'm glad you're over 20 weeks now by a few weeks so hopefully that means you guys are gonna be okay. Poor Sophie though <3

Hopie- Breastfeeding hunger and THIRST is so real! I always had to fill up my 32 ounce cup and have some of those protein bars. Poor DH he was always running around filling up my cup or fetching me snacks or whatever! Like Mumma said though it was the most chill out feeling. Oxytocin is a real thing! :)

Borr- That's smart of your doctor. Are you able to gain more weight this time? I stopped at 20 lbs and couldn't gain more no matter what I did. I'm hoping for a bigger baby this time as it just makes many things much easier. 

Megan- have you tried a stool softener? They were a must have for me in the first trimester. Maybe try prune juice too or just eat an apple every day, it seems to help! And oh geez chipotle burrito in your ticket!?? I want!


----------



## amantila

I'm having trouble with food too the past few days. Just haven't been hungry. Today has been the worst. I had a small serving of baked beans with cheese on top for dinner. So not healthy, but it was the only thing I thought my stomach could handle. At least I got some veggies and fruit in with lunch. I've been having an especially hard time with protein/meat recently. Hopefully this is just a phase and passes quickly!


----------



## MeganS0326

campn said:


> Megan- have you tried a stool softener? They were a must have for me in the first trimester. Maybe try prune juice too or just eat an apple every day, it seems to help! And oh geez chipotle burrito in your ticket!?? I want!

Not tried an actual stool softener yet but I take two to four fiber pills a day and it helps a bit. When I was pregnant with DS I tried eating prunes but they are disgusting so I couldn't stomach them. I thought for a second you were recommending a Chipotle burrito for my issues and then I realized you were talking about my ticker :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Borr- thanks for the advice about the supplements. Today I had an english muffin and banana for breakfast, a salad with chicken for lunch, and a half a personal pizza and salad for dinner. I'm not really hungry at meals either, but have been trying to supplement with ice cream for calcium, protein and calories. I wonder if the heat has something to do with it, and probably being backed up has an effect too.

The good news is that bubs is measuring ahead, and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Uni tsi

Campn, you're not celebrating alone - I'm 20 weeks this week too! :happydance: Another thing we have in common is anterior placenta and I'm super excited that just today I am finally feeling constant flutters. 

Moo, I've heard it's very common that most people are immune to slap cheek because they had it as children. Still, I would let your midwife know. She can test to see if you're already immune. 

Boor, I like the sound of that supplement. I hope it tasted good? I'm starting to suspect that I'll find out more about it soon because I've lost enough weight now that I'm starting to have to justify to my doctors that I am, in fact, trying to eat more. Maybe I'll start myself on protein shakes.


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks hopie :) Glad to be here!

Campn so awesome you've felt some pokes! With both my boys I felt them before now! Getting tired of waiting. So much of pregnancy is waiting lol. Pregnancy is the only time I have sexy dreams. One of the best parts of being pregnant IMO :p I haven't quite started stalking the close to due ladies yet. Up until a couple weeks ago I was happily stalking the new groups just happy to see the months ticking by lol. I am starting to read up on birth and what not though to start getting into the right mindset I guess.

mumma I'm behind you, but last appt. baby's hb was 155ish. That's a great dream. Very in depth too lol. Pregnancy dreams keep things interesting ha

Fabulous bump Luv!!

xanzaba I just feel full all the time when I'm not. Then I want to eat again soon after. Had Ice cream for dinner and was just a single cone but felt so full walking home :p Nice bump! I like your outfit too :)

Glad you had a good scan Uni tsi. Hope the rest of the pregnancy is a breeze for you.

We had ice cream for dinner here today - 30 degrees celsius in beginning of May is pretty much unheard of. But did hit my step goal for the first time in weeks since we walked for the ice cream haha.

Anyone checked out this calculator: https://www.thebabycorner.com/tools/pregnancy/calculators/weightcalculator.php 

I usually ignore all the weight gain info online, but since I weighed myself today I checked it out and I liked it cause it says I'm on track hahaha Still waiting not so patiently for some kicks, but can now count down to under 10 days til anatomy scan.


----------



## campn

Question to all of you ladies, where do you feel the kicks/punches now? I still feel them really low, like around my hip bone area. I thought by now the baby would have moved up some? Should I be worried? 

I guess having my anatomy scan soon is just stressing me out.


----------



## Hope16

I only feel my kicks/flutters around my lower stomach/hip area...I'm sure it doesn't matter where they are, as long as you are feeling them more often.


----------



## ciz

Campn... Totally normal hun. I can see this bub moving close around that area all the time I'm only 21weeks


----------



## hopie2015

Glad everyone is doing great!

Ajarv and Xan- I want is ice cream for dinner! I love that I can eat it now as a lot of aversions are gone. Lately I've been making vanilla root beer floats..so not healthy but I still can't tolerate much water. Ajarv- sure you will start feeling some more flutters soon. Dr. told me I should feel them at 22 wks and now do. 

Megan- lol about the burrito Campn mentioned! Dr. told me to take Colace- it is safe and I also read that adding chia seeds to liquids can help. Apricots, prune. I think it is the iron in the prenatals that does it. The issue was unreal while I was on Zofran.. Now if I up the fiber it helps.

Campn- I feel the flutters super low down still as well. I would think they would be higher at 22 weeks but I am sure it is perfectly fine feeling them low for now.. Try not to worry. Although anatomy scan naturally brings worry-- I am sure baby is perfectly fine!
Wow- cool to know about oxytocin!! And I like the sound of higher need for calories during bfeeding. :)

MMoo- sorry Sophie has that..thanks for explaining, I've never heard of it. Hopefully you are immune to it like Uni said and hope Sophie is feeling much better soon. 

Amant- that is all I feel like eating today too -- beans with melted cheese!

Uni- soo cool about constant flutters! This morning baby woke me up at 5:30 fluttering away. I think it doesn't like to go more than 12 hours without food. :)


----------



## Sweety21

Campn, I feel them lower area too. Today was the first time I felt them near my belly button. But, honestly I think it's just baby's position. I am gonna be 20weeks in 3 days and can totally understand&#12288;your concern. But, everything will be fine.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I felt kicks all over last night. He must have been doing cartwheels in there!


----------



## campn

Thank you sweet ladies. Having an anterior placenta this time isn't a big deal other than the movements being random and a part of me is scared the placenta would move down and become a placenta previa. I know it's all in my head and irrational fears though but wow, sometimes our thoughts can be come our enemies. 

At my 16 week scan the tech said baby's head was so low down my pelvic already so that's probably why. She doesn't seem like she wants to move up. That's gonna make for a super painful third trimester lol.


----------



## MummaMoo

Aaaaaaaaaaaargh!! :grr:

So last night we had a bad night with Sophie. She woke up at 1.10am feeling very hot, and she was very upset. I ended up having her in bed with me after giving her liquid paracetamol and filing her with fluids. This morning she perked up a bit, so my mil came and picked her up as usual. I told her that if they wanted me to come from work to take her if she was poorly, then I would do, but mil insisted she would be fine.
Heard nothing all day.
Got home from work and both in laws are here. They took Sophie to the doctors, who has diagnosed tonsillitis. They've left here now making us feel like we're terrible parents for not taking Sophie ourselves. Well, it was MrMoos dad more than his mum, saying things like "it's OBVIOUS she wasn't right as soon as I saw her" "she needs her parents when she's ill like this" "we don't need this at our age "... BUT mil said nothing to back me up that Sophie was up and about and her nearly usual self this morning - she was just a little bit quieter, but she has days like that anyway. She ate her breakfast with no problems, so I'm sure ANYONE would think that their child just had a night with a temperature and was picking back up - it happens, doesn't it!? If it was down to them, they'd be taking Sophie down to the Drs for every fecking runny nose, but I'm not like that, I'll always seek advice from the official NHS website first before taking up a hard to get appointment.
As for the thing about not needing this at their time in life - numerous times we have said that we'll put Sophie in nursery for an extra day, and mil gets upset, and fil starts saying " we enjoy having her, don't your want us to have her anymore!? " - either way, we're made to feel guilty!:growlmad:
What's even more annoying is that fil said all this before I got home. He won't say it in front of me because he knows I'll have something to say. Now MrMoo is feeling crappy and probably doubting whether we're fit to have even one child, let alone two. Truth be known, had his parents taken more notice of him when he was growing up, he wouldn't have such confidence issues now as an adult.

This rant is probably all over the place but I'm just SO annoyed at them (although grateful that they did take Sophie to see the dr). I just wish his dad would keep his mouth shut or at least his mum would open hers and say "hang on, I said we'd be OK with Sophie" and "Manda did say she'd come from work if we contacted her" "Sophie didn't seem too bad this morning"

I'll shut up now :thumbup:


----------



## MummaMoo

As for the slap cheek..... I'm now thinking it may NOT be that, as some of the symptoms fit for scarlet fever too. I guess I should still get in touch with the Dr just in case and see what they say regarding the pregnancy.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, mumma :hugs: It sounds like you did everything right and that your munchkin was feeling better in the morning. She may have overdone it and gotten more tired/sick throughout the day, and kids tend to ham it up in front of grandparents. People have different thresholds for going to the doctors. My parents, who are both medical professionals, avoid hospitals unless absolutely necessary, as they have seen it is easy to pick up a bug in hospitals.

Give yourself a break- they should know better than to stress you out while pregnant and with a sick kid.


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks Xan, we worry about them enough when they're not well, to have family saying things like that does NOT help at all. Fil called after Sophie has gone to bed and MrMoo was outside in the garage so we had a discussion and I was able to justify why I was happy to go to work and leave Sophie with them. He said she was asking for me not long after arriving at their house, I told him she was asking to see her nanny and Grandad at breakfast so she wants to see whoever isn't there... everything he said, I had an answer for - something he isn't used to! We could quite easily clash heads as we're very similar, but he won't do battle with me, he'll shut up and listen.
It ended with him thanking me for understanding his views on this matter, but understanding that I wouldn't have gone to work if I genuinely knew/thought she was feeling so poorly.


----------



## amantila

campn said:


> Thank you sweet ladies. Having an anterior placenta this time isn't a big deal other than the movements being random and a part of me is scared the placenta would move down and become a placenta previa. I know it's all in my head and irrational fears though but wow, sometimes our thoughts can be come our enemies.
> 
> At my 16 week scan the tech said baby's head was so low down my pelvic already so that's probably why. She doesn't seem like she wants to move up. That's gonna make for a super painful third trimester lol.


campn...I actually asked my doctor if that could happen (My anterior placenta is just barely far enough away from my cervix to not be considered placenta previa). She said if anything, as my uterus expands and moves up, the placenta would move further from cervix and not towards it, so I should be fine. So I wouldn't worry about that! And all of the kicks I felt were low and to the side. Over the past two days, I've been feeling them much higher, like the baby flipped itself upside down or something haha. As long as baby is kicking, I'm happy! :]

Mumma...I'm sorry that Sophie isn't feeling well and I'm so sorry that you had to deal with your inlaws handling the situation badly :[ It sounds like you really did everything right. Don't let them guilt you into thinking you're not doing a good job or not parenting her right. It sounds like they could have handled the situation better. Hope your little one feels better soon!

Hopie...root beer floats sound DIVINE right now. I may have to obtain some supplies at the grocery store tonight! Thanks for the idea :]


----------



## psychochick

Sorry ladies I'm super behind. Been really busy. I'm gonna catch up later, just wanted to drop by and announce I'm on team :blue:! And all measurements came normal. Didn't get very good photos though but that's not super important. Still waiting for second trimester screening results though but I'm still relieved. She checked for a lot of things! More than I even knew about.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- those of you with LOs at home, I would appreciate your input. DH is hassling me about strollers and car seats (weird) and I haven't thought about them at all. Any advice on what to buy or not to buy? It seems like a stroller with a car seat would be a good idea so that you wouldn't have to wake a sleeping baby. Lightweight sounds good too. Do these things matter? Does brand matter? If so, what brands are good?

DH is really bad at surprises so I already know he's planning a surprise baby shower, so I should really cooperate :)


----------



## campn

xanzaba said:


> Hi ladies- those of you with LOs at home, I would appreciate your input. DH is hassling me about strollers and car seats (weird) and I haven't thought about them at all. Any advice on what to buy or not to buy? It seems like a stroller with a car seat would be a good idea so that you wouldn't have to wake a sleeping baby. Lightweight sounds good too. Do these things matter? Does brand matter? If so, what brands are good?
> 
> DH is really bad at surprises so I already know he's planning a surprise baby shower, so I should really cooperate :)


I def would go with a travel system as I loved the one with DS and going to buy another one this time. The jogging ones are so light but they've very big wheels so unless you've a good size car trunk maybe looking at the traditional ones, they're a bit heavier but I was able to move it around and I don't have much muscle. 

I say go to babies r us or any other store that sells a variety of them and look, lift them up, push them around, look at colors and style then go home and look up reviews on the ones that caught your attention! 

Psy- Congrats on your boy hun!! 

Mumma- I read your post and will reply soon once DS goes to sleep as he's being a nightmare and I can barely type!


----------



## xanzaba

Yes, psy- welcome to team blue! Glad to hear all was well on the ultrasound :)


----------



## campn

Mumma- Ok he's watching Mickey Mouse now so I can reply. Firstly, you can't look at your kid and diagnose every sickness they have especially something that isn't that obvious. You did what any parent would do, you gave her the meds you had available and tended to her and comforted her. Sometimes you can't always take a day off work and try to make a doctors appointment and especially not over every sniffle they get. Every time my DS goes to the church nursery he comes home with a bug! 

The grandparents shaming you is just as rude and disrespectful as a stranger shaming you, and in fact it's worse cause they know you and know you'd never hurt your child. If they're too old to take a kid to the doctor then maybe they shouldn't be allowed to watch her ever as they're obviously too old to watch a puppy even, let alone a toddler who by definition will get sick a lot. So why should they be trusted!? 

I'm pretty sure they never ran to the doctors every time their children coughed, so remind your DH that kids get sick and you can't foresee the future and you can't prevent them from getting hurt. We can't prevent ourselves from getting sick but we just deal with it. 

If you can afford it, put her in preschool or something so that you don't need your inlaws again. Let them know that you don't need them and rude remarks will not fly with a pregnant mama bear!


----------



## Alea

Apologies for my prolonged absence, ladies! We have been hit hard with illness and have been in hospital with Moo, but she's on the mend now and is home x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh no I hope little moo is ok xx 

As for the grandparent situation I agree it's rather rude how he spoke to you but I'm glad you have spoken to each other. As a parent it's a hard decision to go to work and leave your ill child with someone else. But her best interests will have been on your mind and they should complain about being too old then get upset when you offer to put her in nursery instead that's just mean!

Congrats on the boy scan too psy. My scan is next Wednesday and seems like FOREVER away! 

Nothing much to report except I think I have finally felt baby kick at last though we seem to have skipped the flutters stage here! And I put my nail extensions back on last night!


----------



## MummaMoo

Thank you ladies, I felt a lot better yesterday after being able to speak to fil and get him to understand that we weren't just happily dumping a sick child on her grandparents. Part of me would love to just stop them from helping out with Sophie's care and put her in nursery full time, but on the other hand I know it would hurt them, especially mil. It's not her that makes such a fuss, she just gets on with it - fil just opens his mouth with whatever is filling his mind at the time, whether it's true or not, and yesterday was him just being concerned for Sophie because he hates to see her ill and upset. See, now I've calmed down I can see the reasons behind it.

Got to admit I've spun a little guilt trip on them today. I rang the Drs and asked about the possible slap cheek exposure, luckily it was the same Dr that saw Sophie yesterday, and she's said that although it's not certain it was definitely slap cheek, she's sending me to the hospital to have bloods done to check my immunity to be on the safe side. I kind of told mil that the dr said had she known I was pregnant (mil told the dr about the slap cheek but not about my being pregnant), I'd have been sent for these bloods sooner. A bit cruel I know, but I doubt it's had much effect anyway.

Hope little Moo is OK Alea.

Ginge - yay for little kicks! 

Congrats on your boy Psy!

Xan, we went with a travel system and found one at babies r us for a very reasonable price, it had everything included. Didn't have to buy anything extra at all. Sometimes you have to buy a carseat base separately and they can be as expensive as our travel system package altogether!

Campn, I like a good verbal battle at the best of times, being a pregnant mama bear only gets me more fired up! Hehe!!


----------



## campn

Mumma- Glad you cleared the air with them. I find that being bitter or angry with someone makes me feel pretty shitty and angry with myself. Anger can so quickly full us with so much rage and blind us and eats at us. Glad you put a stop to it and now can just move forward. My FIL talks out of his bottom all the time, he was giving us constant remarks about how DS wasn't potty trained (he is potty trained now) but back then every time he saw us and saw him he'd say "how come you're still wearing diapers!?" Or when he'd see his room after DS had dumped all his toys on the floor, he'd say things like "wow your room is so messy! Don't you guys ever tidy up!?" 

He is a kid. He comes with messes. Now why is your garage and office so messy!? :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

campn said:


> Borr- That's smart of your doctor. Are you able to gain more weight this time? I stopped at 20 lbs and couldn't gain more no matter what I did. I'm hoping for a bigger baby this time as it just makes many things much easier.

I have been losing weight since the pregnancy started and just started the supplements this week. We will see by the end of the month I hope to have gained :)



xanzaba said:


> Borr- thanks for the advice about the supplements. Today I had an english muffin and banana for breakfast, a salad with chicken for lunch, and a half a personal pizza and salad for dinner. I'm not really hungry at meals either, but have been trying to supplement with ice cream for calcium, protein and calories. I wonder if the heat has something to do with it, and probably being backed up has an effect too.
> 
> The good news is that bubs is measuring ahead, and I'd like to keep it that way.

That's good! Just remember baby can be big but if you aren't gaining properly your body reserves can be affected, that's what scared me most, your body takes a bad beating if you don't gain! :dohh:



Uni tsi said:


> Boor, I like the sound of that supplement. I hope it tasted good? I'm starting to suspect that I'll find out more about it soon because I've lost enough weight now that I'm starting to have to justify to my doctors that I am, in fact, trying to eat more. Maybe I'll start myself on protein shakes.

It tastes good! I mix it with milk and fruit, usually banana or strawberries! 

MummaMoo- Sorry about your in laws! I hope your baby feels well soon! And yes, they are being ridiculous! :flower:

psychochick congrats on team blue! and Welcome! :cloud9::blue: 

Alea- hope your baby feels better soon! :flower:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks hopie! I keep telling myself that too. So trying not to stress and what not. Boobs started leaking last night so that's progress. 

Mumma I feel your pain. It definitely happens. I think people without young kids forget how quickly they can either get over a sickness or get sick. It happens fast!

Congrats on the boy psy!

I've gained about 8 lbs. Which is fairly normal for me at this point. I'm hoping not to gain more than 20-25 as I was already a bit overweight beforehand. But my midwife doesn't even weigh me so I'm not going to worry about it haha. Can count down to my anatomy scan in a week finally :) Spent the day at the zoo with a group of grade 1s it was a great day, but tiring and I'm a bit sore.


----------



## psychochick

campn: About the baby being low, I think I've mentioned I've always felt movement low. More recently, I feel them both high and low, as if the baby's like turned vertical so his head is literally right next to my crotch and his legs are kicking up. It's definitely tricky since you have anterior placenta so you may only be feeling one part of the baby. Esp after my scan yesterday it was clear to me that the baby is starting to fill up my uterus. As opposed to the 12 week scan in which there was still tons of space, so i think you're just feeling a part of the baby.

mummamoo: I think it's sucky for your in laws to be judgy. I mean it takes a village, they're supposed to help out especially considering they may have had some experience. I just think it's sad sometimes when parents judge other parents when they should know raising kids requires support and understanding.

alea: oh that sounds like a serious illness, hope everything is ok now.

So a little bit more detail about yesterday's scan: I was actually surprised at how much they checked. I knew about checking heart, kidney, head and spine. But she also checked for cleft lip, and checked diaphragm for hernia, and bladder for in and out lines. I didn't even think about the possibility of hernia and cleft lip and the likes. I was not told this beforehand, but they also want a full bladder. I did have a full bladder but the tech still had to push pretty hard. I didn't mind her pushing hard but sometimes she would shake the scanner against my belly to get the baby to move and I was just thinking "stop manhandling my baby!" haha apparently the baby had his hand on his stomach which was obstructing the view into his heart. She originally said if she couldn't see the heart we'd need to come back. But thankfully it ended up working out. :cloud9:


----------



## Uni tsi

psy congrats on your boy! I'm so excited for you! 

Boor, would I be right to assume the supplements are basically protein powder and vitamins? I am going to start making myself protein shakes I think, so hopefully I don't get chastised about my weight next visit


----------



## ajarvis

18 Weeks 5 Days. This is why I'm wearing maternity clothes :)
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## amantila

Well, my husband and I are officially homeowners! We closed on our house today...woot woot! Happy cinco de mayo, everyone!


----------



## MummaMoo

Absolutely Psy - my mum is completely different. When I Telkom her that Sophie is sick the first thing she asks is "do you need me?" - which is sweet considering she can't drive and lives 30 minutes away.

They do check so much on these anatomy scans, don't they!? When I was expecting Sophie the sonographer only explained a little bit so I I didn't realise just how much they do check for. This time the sonographer was fantastic - explained it all, and pointed out everything we should be seeing.a great experience.

Ajarvis, fantastic bump! Mine still feels mega blubbery!

Congratulations on your house amantilia!


----------



## Lallie81

Great news Aman, congratulations!

Lovely to read how everyone is doing. I feel like I have nothing interesting to share, just plodding on with day to day life getting bigger and bigger lol!! Damn those biscuits!


----------



## mari35racz36

I feel like I'm always playing catch up on here lately! lol I had my rescan for spine pics yesterday. It was my 3rd time back since my anatomy because th baby was not in a good position. The baby finally cooperated and they got the pics of the spine they needed. That was in around 1030am yesterday. At 5pm my docs office called and left a message saying they wanted to talk about my scan results. Not to worry but I need to call them back. By the time I heard the message it was too late to call back. Now I am worried!! Then open at 9am and I will call them. I really hope it's nothing. 

Aman- congrats on the house!!!

Psy- congrats on a boy!! Yay for team blue:)


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- I hope everything is okay. Come on 9am!

Amantila- congrats on the house. That is huge :)

Ajarvis- lovely bump.

Psycho- sounds like you are already a proud momma bear.

Yesterday we had a cool snap and I remembered one location on campus where I can eat gluten free. I also stopped for a gluten free bagel on the way to work at Panera. It was nice to have an appetite, and I still enjoyed some ice cream :)

We went yesterday and bought a crib and dresser, but it will take 3 months to receive because they are made to order from Canada and don't use toxic chemicals. My mom was really happy because my parents are Canadian, so all around a great buy. 

We finally had some work done on the house (we bought a fixer-upper back in October and had to redo the windows, doors, and tacky fake marble window sills- and that was just phase 1). Also the baby's room didn't have a closet door, so that's been taken care of. It's been really great watching our house transform, but I started a job in August, we moved into the house November 1st, and the BFP was in December, so I'm really looking forward to a little down time!


----------



## campn

Aman- That is wonderful hun! Congrats!! You start working on a nursery soon!!

Mari- They probably just want to call to say "everything is normal" I hate how they don't just leave that on the voice mail they leave, but I guess they now aren't allowed to leave news like that. That happened to me twice this pregnancy after blood tests and scans, like "the doctor want you to call her soon!" Then I freak out and go crazy for days until I reach them to find out everything came back normal! 

Xan- Wow good thing you're not due anytime soon, but at least you don't need these things ASAP anyway. You can now focus on buying other things, like cute adorable outfits! 

I always keep forgetting what everyone is having so I constantly check the first page! We have a good size group full of wonderful ladies!


----------



## MummaMoo

Mari, hope to hear that results come back OK!

Just been sat watching my belly move. On its own. That's me now for the rest of my pregnancy, don't need tv, I shall be belly-watching! Am fascinated by it! Might even try to catch it on film.


----------



## mari35racz36

Thanks ladies:) I was worrying over nothing. Baby is all good but breech. Lol I fully expect the baby to turn, it's still early. My DS2 was breech until 32 weeks.


----------



## xanzaba

Phew- such a relief Mari!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Uni tsi said:


> psy congrats on your boy! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Boor, would I be right to assume the supplements are basically protein powder and vitamins? I am going to start making myself protein shakes I think, so hopefully I don't get chastised about my weight next visit

Protein shakes are a great idea! 



amantila said:


> Well, my husband and I are officially homeowners! We closed on our house today...woot woot! Happy cinco de mayo, everyone!

Congratulations!

Mari glad all is good! 

Anyone else suffer from PGP? With my daughter I had it badly but only for the last two weeks so I just powered through. This time, pain started at like 8 weeks! It's gotten really bad, and this week I tried acupuncture and it really made a difference! I can do daily tasks without much pain and that means the world! I'm looking for some good stretches and tips to help ease pain, anyone have any tips? :thumbup:


----------



## psychochick

mari: I didn't even know they cared about that so early, I thought they'd check more close to 30 something weeks. Even if the baby is not breech now, the baby could still turn later to become breech.

aman: congrats on the house!

borr: I'm really not sure if what I have occasionally is considered PGP but just last night I was turning in bed and my pelvic area really hurt. But haven't felt anything today. I'm also interested in how this can be alleviated. I actually just did prenatal yoga yesterday morning and did a ton of hip stretching things so you'd think that would help.


----------



## hopie2015

So glad to see all the happy updates! I have more to catch up on here..we have such a busy board. Have had to lay flat since stomach pains have been killing me all day. :(

Pysch- congrats on the boy and the wonderful measurements on scan!! :) Hope the stretches help the pains..they sure should. 
Mari- soo glad they said everything is great. And I agree with Psych. I didn't know they checked on breech so early. Baby sure has a ton of time to move!
Amant- CONGRATS on the house. How exciting!!

Borr -hopefully someone can suggest some helpful stretches.. I am not sure what helps.

Campn- my dr. told me placenta was too low at 12 wk scan (it moved up at 20) and I am pretty sure she said once it moves up, it doesn't move down. 
Ajarv- you look great! 

Xan- so great you guys got the furniture already and I need to find that -- toxic free. Three months is perfect delivery time. :) Maybe I'll try gluten free. Not sure if it is all these carbs doing my stomach in. 
The pains feel like the sharpest gas pains. I sure hope it is gone by the morning! 

Wishing everyone a wonderful weekend~


----------



## ajarvis

Aman congrats on the house!!

Awe thanks mumma I feel blubbery. But last baby so going with it :p It's so awesome you can see your belly move. That's amazing. I can't wait for that again. 

Thanks xan :) I'm all for buying Canadian made. Where did you buy from if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks hopie!

Speaking of feeling blubbery I just finished a kit kat haha. The joys of being able to indulge in pregnancy!!


----------



## mari35racz36

Psy & Hopie- it is not a big deal. They just couldn't leave the details of my scan on my voicemail. There are usually no more scans scheduled before labour. so since they noticed its breach now, they will scan be again at 32 weeks just to double check. Babies flip around up until the very end. So I'm not worried at all. I was worried when they left me a message yesterday and I had no idea what they wanted to tell me. They honestly could have just told me at my next prenatal. But my doc always calls me even when things are normal. Lol She has been my doc since I was 6 years old. Long time!


----------



## campn

Mari- Typical of doctors lol! The baby will keep turning up and down until like 34 weeks or even beyond that! My doctor with DS would just touch my belly and she would know if baby was head down or not. 

Hopie- Thank you hun! I hope it moves up. With DS I had a posterior placenta so this time I'm not sure what to expect at all. 

I've been buying a few girl outfits here and there, and DH is like keep the receipts in case it's a boy! And I'm like stop putting doubt into my head! :dohh:


----------



## xanzaba

Ajarvis- it's a store called Bellini, but not their own brand. Both stores that we went to had predominantly Canadian furniture, and my mom kept saying that people must trust their kids with Canadians :) I can't remember the name of the brand off hand, but they have a certification called green guard that I was watching for. Also, they have soft close drawers, which I can imagine are priceless when you don't have a free hand.

Hopie- I hope you feel better soon. Avoiding gluten has helped me immensely. I thought all my issues were "normal" for pregnancy, but now I feel a lot better.


----------



## ajarvis

xan I will have to look into that thanks!


----------



## Uni tsi

mari, I was on the edge of my seat reading your original post. I'm so glad everything is actually ok! 

aman, yay for having a house. It must be such a huge relief!


----------



## x-ginge-x

It really peeves me how people comment or your situation on here without actually knowing anything and just generally being in [email protected]@! Hmph. 

Finally felt baby kicking and doing whatever in there yesterday and saw an external movement too can't wait for LO to be able to feel, he's coming into the 20 week scan with us so he can 'see' baby as I think he may work better with a visual :)


----------



## mrsmax

Phew Mari. What a relief! Lovely updates ladies. I have nothing new to report apart from bump is much bigger at five months this time than with my first. People keep commenting on how big I am :growl: only three more months of work.


----------



## Lallie81

Great news Mari.

Lovely news on movement Ginge but what happened with someone commenting on your situation? Did I miss something? Hope you're ok


----------



## Uni tsi

Ginge, I just saw the post on the other thread. I couldn't believe she would even post that! I liked your response, I thought you handled it really well.


----------



## x-ginge-x

It's on a thread on second tri, about struggling to bond! She was rather rude! I don't take rude very well as anyone who reads my response will see lol!


----------



## Uni tsi

I thought you chose your words really well in your response to her. I couldn't think of anything left to add, as you'd said it all :)


----------



## campn

Sometimes I post things fearing what the replies will be like as some ladies don't have much of a filter or just aren't as sensitive to others as they ought to be. I'm a big believer in if you can't say something nice and HELPFUL just don't say anything. 

It's not anyone's business to know why you're having kids (??) 

Just don't let it bother you, she doesn't know or know anything about you.


----------



## Uni tsi

By the way, I am a little jealous (in a good way lol) about the couple of ladies who've said they have actually gotten to see movement already. Anterior placenta boo! But, as long as it continues to do it's job, I'll try to be patient :blush:


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, some people are so rude! Another lady I've crossed paths with on multiple threads had a baby incompatible with life after a previous miscarriage. She was stalked by a pro-lifer harassing her about her decision. Having been in my friend's shoes, I was so angry it brought me to tears, and I had to go for a long walk to cool myself down. I can't imagine if somebody had done that to me in the moment. We come here for support and strength, and to tear down somebody for their own personal thoughts or decisions is inexcusable.


----------



## Sweety21

Hey ladies, sorry for being a silent readee but, I am busy with preparation of my Sil's arrival who will be staying for a month with us. 

Ginge, I read your post and the lady was being rude for sure. But, uni and campn had already said what I thought she needed to hear. Well done with choice of words there.

Uni, love it how patient you are. You will get to experince soon.

Congratulations to team blue ladies. 

I have my scan in a week. Hopefully, I will get to find a gender then. I will be almost 21weeks at that time.


----------



## LuvallmyH

People can be very rude and insensitive. However, this site is soooo much better than others I have seen.


----------



## ajarvis

This site is definitely more tame, and has more respectful posts and replies. Some of the ones I've read are just nasty. 

I especially like the different due date threads :) Makes it more personal as you get to know everyone while the pregnancy goes on.


----------



## campn

Oh yes I love BnB, there is usually so little drama. I've been on other forums and posts get so ugly so fast, not here though. 

Also I love our September thread, all of you ladies have been so awesome and sweet and supportive, also I like that we are a chatty bunch. Makes the boring parts of pregnancy go by fast!


----------



## xanzaba

Yes, BNB has been here throughout all of my ups and downs, and helped keep me (mostly) sane throughout it all. You ladies are the best, I'm glad to be due in September :hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

Absolutely this is the best forum, and WE'RE the best, Snugglers!! 
I love how everyone will make it known that someones comment is NOT ok if they put something rude, unsupportive or judgy.

And yes, Uni, your patience knows no bounds, it's astounding and you'll be rewarded when baby gets bigger. I reckon baby will go hell for leather in there and you'll be on here, all "geez, I didn't sleep at ALL last night, this baby is really giving it some now, for gods sake baby give me a break!!" Mark my words :thumbup:


----------



## Sweety21

Totally agree with you ladies. BNB is best. Have gone through so much in these 3-4years and have received great support here.Ofcourse Snugglers are one of the best group I have been in.


----------



## campn

Completely agree! Snugglers is my favorite thread! I notice lots of the other pregnancy groups never have any or much new replies but ours is usually busy busy! Just means we are all comfortable with each other. <3

September is only FOUR months away. That's just crazy to me. Just four more short months we will have a new person living in our homes.


----------



## ajarvis

This thread is definitely busy and it's nice! The October one seems to have died quite down. Goes through spurts. Busy threads make the time go faster :) Which is nice when you're counting down the days lol. Which is what I'm doing until my anatomy scan on Thursday ha.


----------



## Uni tsi

I agree with everyone Snugglers are the best! :hugs: <3 :flow:


----------



## ssarahh

Hi ladies. 

Sorry for the silence from me, I have been on holiday for the last week and just about caught up with everything. 

congrats to all the ladies with lovely gender news.

Campn - I know what you mean re the 4 months away. It's crazy to me too and it is finally starting to sink in for me I think. 

Hope - we have literally just got back from a babymoon. We just spent a week in the sun. It was so nice just chilling with DH for a bit and to get away from everything. Only negative is that I've picked up a stinking cold from the plane journey home.

I had my anatomy scan the day before we went away and all looks good. We stayed team yellow and resisted finding out the gender. I really thought I would have a strong feeling of which gender by now but I am clueless! My DH felt baby kick last night for the first time too. I have uploaded a pic so if anyone fancies guessing the gender, please do! I am so intrigued.

Completely agree that Snugglers is a lovely thread - even if I am pretty quiet on it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MummaMoo

Welcome back Sarah, sounds like you had a lovely break away, where did you go?

As for gender guess, I'm going to say boy.


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> September is only FOUR months away. That's just crazy to me. Just four more short months we will have a new person living in our homes.

Oh lordy, yeah, time is flying sooooooo quickly - so thinking about it, as we're officially an August baby, 3½ months and this little one could be here! Although I reckon we won't be the first in our group to welcome our new arrival.


----------



## ssarahh

MummaMoo said:


> Welcome back Sarah, sounds like you had a lovely break away, where did you go?
> 
> As for gender guess, I'm going to say boy.

We went to La Palma in the Canaries. It is a tiny island that only has a few hotels. It was so nice, we were just surrounded by pools and banana trees ... just what the doctor ordered.

:thumbup: Thank you for the gender guess! 

x


----------



## MummaMoo

Tenerife is our place to go in the Canaries, and the bananas are the best! Small but perfectly formed, and taste so much nicer!


----------



## ssarahh

MummaMoo said:


> Tenerife is our place to go in the Canaries, and the bananas are the best! Small but perfectly formed, and taste so much nicer!

Completely agree. Love Tenerife too x


----------



## x-ginge-x

I loved the canaries such beautiful places :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Aaargh! Why do men have to be so smug when they get something right!? MrMoo suggested my messages weren't sending because I'd run out of credit.... which NEVER happens... I HATE it when he's right!!
#suchadumbass


----------



## hopie2015

Happy Mother's Day, everyone! I just made my mom breakfast in bed. :) Think we will surprise her today with the news. Sort of want to wait until after the high risk specialist appt. in a week but I am trusting all will be okay and maybe I should just tell her today. I'm about 23 weeks and should be showing soon!

I totally agree with this site and of course our September board . Just1 - thank you so much for starting it. We have had the sweetest members from the beginning- like Lesonmarie who her and her husband created the adorable snuggler ticker. Last pregnancy I was on the site the Bump. Quickly got off it and found great girls here on the miscarriage support board. I could not believe the way the bump ladies would talk to each other. It was so awful. That site scared me!!

Xan- I cannot believe about that terrible lady towards your friend..my gosh, what is wrong with some people?!
Thanks- I am going to try gluten free. I now hate eating as get awful gas pains whenever I eat. 

Sarah- welcome back..so glad you guys had such a great holiday! I am guessing boy as well! Yay- another team yellow! We are two of the few! 

9 days of rain here..unreal. Hope to see sunshine later. Enjoy your day, all! :)


----------



## xanzaba

Happy Mother's Day and Future Mother's Day!

Hopie- I can see telling your mother, it may give her something positive to focus on, and something for you two to share. But I also understand the impulse to wait. Do you think she would be able to keep a secret? That's probably what my deciding factor would be. I rushed to tell people about my previous pregnancies, and was super cautious this time around.

DH has been very cute lately. We agreed not to jinx anything by celebrating mother's day this year, so he brought me flowers on Friday and specifically told me they were not for mother's day. He's been so sweet lately- I've started doing little things we used to half-heartedly argue about the way he likes (like hanging the toilet paper with the flap over). The other day he noticed a couple of things and just held me and kissed me. I think we have morphed from a grumpy stage to a sappy stage.


----------



## ajarvis

Ssarah good job staying strong! I don't think I'd last :p I have a lovely summer cold too. Sore throat and congestion. But just on the right side. Annoying!

Time is definitely flying!! 4 months and I'm off for maternity leave. Can't wait :)

Looks like I'm being roped into a gender reveal party of sorts. My mother really wants one, and my son. So I'm going to let them to plan it ha. Mom's trying to get me to and I told her to set it up with Julian :p We'll see how that goes the gramma and the 10 year old. Could be fun.


----------



## MummaMoo

Feeling a bit mopey this afternoon. Have had a bit of a meltdown. Can I offload?

Every weekend is the same, I have Sophie on a Saturday whilst MrMoo is at work, he comes home and has a nap so again, I deal with her. Sundays, I have to get up to see to her at around 6.15/6.30 whilst MrMoo stays in bed til he's ready to get up, never usually before 8am. This morning he gets his breakfast, washes his own dishes (leaves mines and Sophie's) and then takes the laptop upstairs because he can't concentrate and again, leaves me to deal with Sophie whilst also saying the house needs tidying up, it's getting cluttered.
Every weekday, I have to get her up etc whilst he's off to work, then as soon as I get home, I have to get her tea, whilst he naps or again, sits at the laptop to do his "research".
I'm exhausted, I NEED a break! So I lost my temper and cried, telling him I need some alone time. Even if he lets me have some time in bed on a Sunday morning. He gives her a bath every other day, that's about it. He forgets that I have to do all this, work as well, AND grow another baby.
When I had my meltdown at him, his response was "I think we're heading the same way a lot of couples do once they have children, can you see this relationship lasting?" It's like he never even heard me that all I want, all I NEED, is a bit of help!
My reply to him was "yes, it could well do, because you're just not getting what I'm trying to tell you". He says he does, and that he does his fair share. Does he feck. 
Am wondering what the hell were we thinking have one child, let alone two.


----------



## ajarvis

Awe. Sorry he's not getting it. I had to actually sit down and list everything I did in a day and ask him what he did. He finally got it after repeating the conversation over and over a few times. Now I still have to ask him to do the dishes after supper, or what not but it gets done without me doing it at least lol.


----------



## campn

Happy mothers to all of us!! Although we deserve a month to be celebrated ;)

Mumma- Big huge hug! I notice MrMoo just throws in the towel when things go belly up, he should take it easy, not everything is "no more kids" or "relationship can't last!" You are Sophie's daddy too, and she needs you to do stuff with her. And your wifey needs a break and some alone time. 

Sometimes when I feel like I'm losing it I just say "I'm going out, be back in an hour" if he's home and not doing much, he CAN watch the kid. My DH takes a nap almost every single day and gets his computer/tv time, so in return I need that breather, that release or I'd go crazy. 

I say try talking to him again once he's a in a good mood and not defensive, just say I'm not attacking you, I just please need a bit of break sometime. 

Burnt out mommy and wifey is bad for everyone! :hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks AJ and campn. Sadly I just picked one of those men that are never the problem in their eyes. Even tonight he have me a hug and said "I hope you feel better in the morning" as if I'm just feeling a bit off colour. He just doesn't see the problem because he's still getting to do everything he wants. I'm being a total whingebag tonight.


----------



## campn

MummaMoo said:


> Thanks AJ and campn. Sadly I just picked one of those men that are never the problem in their eyes. Even tonight he have me a hug and said "I hope you feel better in the morning" as if I'm just feeling a bit off colour. He just doesn't see the problem because he's still getting to do everything he wants. I'm being a total whingebag tonight.

You're pregnant, you have every reason to be a whingbag! I would like men to be pregnant and see how that's like!! 

Ginge- I saw that mean person came back and posted even more rude stuff, some people huh!? Just hope you don't take it to heart. I get a feeling from her reply it's obviously a problem with her and her life as she doesn't know you at all, just wanted to make sure you don't take it personally or let it effect you.


----------



## ajarvis

I agree with campn you have every right to whine. But even more so since he clearly doesn't get it!

AFM I believe I'm possibly getting an ear infection. It's been getting worse all day. Congestion I had earlier and sore throat is way worse too. Just really hoping I don't need antibiotics because I"m allergic to penicillin so I'm not sure what they would give me.


----------



## psychochick

Happy mother's day!!

Hopie: did you tell your mom?

Xan: u and ur Dh sound cute. Haha, the neverending toilet paper debate. Sounds like you had a great mother's day.

Ajarvis: gender reveal party sounds like fun. Are they gonna allow the guests to put in bets and stuff?

Mummamoo: i totally agree that Dh didn't seem to listen to what you are saying. I think he saw your emotions but didn't hear ur words. So he interpreted it as that you are upset at him but didn't know why. It might help to talk to him again but be more calm, so he won't focus on the emotions but rather what you are saying.


----------



## MummaMoo

AJ, I hope it isn't an ear infection! If you have just had/got a cold, then over here the doctors sometimes don't give antibiotics unless it hasn't cleared on its own after a few days. Holding warm compresses to the ear with the head held to the side can help ease the pain. And steaming with menthol for the congestion.

Hope, curious if you told your mum too!

As for the selfish OH situation, I know he does a lot of thinking when he settles down for the night, so have left it. This morning he snuck around the house to allow me to sleep longer and made sure there was plenty of hot water for a shower, so there's a bit of progress already!

Oh yes, and ginge - the cheek of that girl! Every post bar hers have been in support of you, and we have your back. Snugglers forever, take crap from others - NEVER!! Gooooo Snugglers!! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy1506

I've missed so much on here as I don't get chance to get on much. But I still love the vibe of this group!! 

Congrats on the gender confirmations recently looks like boys are steaming ahead again! 

Not a lot to report from me had my 20wk scan everything looked perfect her tummy measured ahead of the rest so probably on for another big babba!

I'm having days at the moment where I think omg it really isn't that long until our babies start arriving & that I'm totally unprepared then when I'm sat at working thinking it's so far away not sure I can hang in there til the end crazy!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Not taking it to heart, she clearly has issues with her seemingly perfect life! Good for her but she needs some serious education in manners if you ask me. She got another point blank reply anyhow. Tut. Thanks for the support ladies!


----------



## xanzaba

X-ginge- I would report the posts. I think that the congenial atmosphere of this board is partly due to the fact that they do crack down on people who are out of line. Also, I don't know anything because I don't have kids yet, but it seems to me that there is an expectation that bonding, breastfeeding and everything else that happens at the beginning happens magically and naturally. Also everyone talks about bonding, but there really isn't a sense of what it means to bond. It stems from this idea that women are just evolved to be mothers and nothing else, and puts a lot of pressure on women to be the perfect mother. And if they feel they aren't, it pushes them away from their kids. But don't you have a whole life to get to know your children and form bonds through what you do together and getting to know them?

Anyway, just a thought from someone who has nothing to base her thoughts on :)


----------



## campn

Xan- You said it all! Very very accurate and true. Thank you hun!


----------



## campn

Ginge- I really don't like reporting anyone as I feel like we all have bad foul days, but I reported her second reply as she wouldn't stop and the administrator just replied back on your post and asked her to leave the thread. 

I hope you're having a better day today!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes have just seen her reply, very peeved admin it seems! thanks campn :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Yes, just seen admins reply to Ginge's thread - way to go :happydance:

It took me a good while to feel totally connected to Sophie. I got to a point where she would be in my arms crying, she wouldn't be consoled and I'd look at her without really feeling anything.


----------



## campn

With DS it took us until he was 3-4 months to really bond. Also bonding and loving are two different things. Even when they're older not everyday it'll be this natural instinct thing, but if someone touches them!? I'll go batsh** crazy on them. Being protective over them is also a form of bonding. 

This pregnancy I tried to really shield my heart in the first trimester cause I kept thinking something bad might happen. I even told my doctor I think I might miscarry so I'd go days trying not to think I'm even pregnant. 

Motherhood is a mix of so so many feelings you never knew existed inside of you.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I've just read through the other thread Ginge. I'm sorry such an insensitive person has jumped in to give a useless opinion. Please don't feel bad. With my daughter I was insanely in love with her during pregnancy and when she was born I cried my eyes out and hated being with her for the first month or so. these things take time. With this baby we've been having financial struggles and even though it took us about 1.5 years to conceive with the help of fertility treatments I feel some days that I am not even pregnant and I regret having conceived. I know it sounds awful, and I know it's just the rough spot we are in right now making me feel these things and it will go away. I am sure you are a great mom and you love your children. It's so hard sometimes and even when our children are 100% wanted and loved, some patches of life just make us think and feel stupid things. I am glad to see everyone else has supported you, and thank you for being honest as I know it's hard to open up about these feelings.


----------



## MummaMoo

Absolutely you feel every feeling and emotion going with kids. Yesterday I was having a very bad day mood wise (if you couldn't tell :haha: ) and Sophie was screaming and shouting at me, I honestly could have screamed back in her face! I also wished we weren't pregnant again and told MrMoo that I shall be in touch with social services to have the child adopted as there's no way I'll be able to cope with two children on my own. Hormones can really be against us sometimes!!

This morning I was leaning against the sink and the baby practically pushed me away from it! Strong baba in there!!


----------



## campn

Big hugs to all of you ladies. It's not always rainbows and butterflies and talking about it out loud is a very brave thing to do! :hugs:


----------



## amantila

This is why this group of ladies is my favorite. Everyone here is so helpful and supportive and understanding. That's what we all need! Not negative nancies and downright rude people like that lady in the other post. That admin worded everything beautifully...glad she stepped in. I worry about bonding with my baby too. I know I love my baby, but I'm afraid that I won't be able to bond with him. I haven't been around many newborns, and the babies that I am around, I just don't know how to interact with them. I'm afraid I won't know what to do to interact with my own child. I'm praying that it will be easier when it's my own baby, but maybe it won't be. Anyways, this is a SUPPORT forum and we should all be able to express our fears, worries, & difficulties without being attacked. I'm so happy I'm part of a group where everyone is on the same page in that respect. Thanks ladies :hugs:

I was wondering about baby movement too...does anyone get startled or jump when they feel a particularly strong kick, or am I just a wimp? My husband thought something was wrong with me last night when I was sleeping because the baby was kicking so hard that he woke me up and I kept jumping out of my own skin with each kick. It didn't hurt...just startled me each time haha. Is this normal? Or am I just crazy?


----------



## xanzaba

With my first pregnancy, DH and I went out to celebrate our anniversary when I was about 5 weeks pregnant. I had just talked to a friend of mine that has a fabulous life living with their husband and not wanting kids. I was thinking about how they travel, enjoy the best food, and just always seem to appreciate every minute, and I had an instantaneous moment of regret at dinner. DH and I argued about something and on the way home I had some bleeding and was afraid that I was miscarrying. Well, everything was okay for the time being, but I lost the baby at 18 weeks because of a massive blood clot.

It took a really long time to get over beating myself up about that stupid moment and not blaming myself for the bleeding issues. But I've never thought "So-and-so lost the baby because of how she was thinking". Funny that we can be so much harder on ourselves than on other ladies.


----------



## x-ginge-x

You know things are bad when you have to bike lock your toddler in his bedroom. All because he's learned to open his gate! In and out 50 times a night up to no good in other rooms etc. I'll unlock it tonight haha. Monster child!

I agree ladies it's nice for people to open up and admit that pregnancy and being a mum is not all sunshine and rainbows, it's hard and sometimes extremely emotional to the point you are not sure what's going on. I take my hat off to the ladies who have more and more children :wacko:


----------



## psychochick

aman: the baby's starting to wake me up with the movements. I was wondering the same thing, like is this going to be how it is for another 20 weeks? And the baby loves moving when i'm asleep, and is probably asleep when i'm awake -_-

xan: That seems like very cruel timing honestly. It's definitely easy for mothers to blame themselves. In fact, I was always annoyed at my mom for her inclination to make everything personal, now I understand why she did that.

mummamoo: glad to see mr. moo is making progress. Little things really do add up.

x-ginge: Haven't had time to look through the exact comments but insensitive comments are really the exception on this forum. Most ladies on here try to be understanding even if there is disagreement. I'm glad to see so much support for you already.

Things are going well with me. I guess summer has started so there are many things happening. I'm still waiting on my second trimester screening results though. I know they say no news is good news and I want to believe that. I'm just afraid if my stuff got lost through the system, I'll be hounding my gyno to follow up for me. I would really like to check that off the list of things to worry about.


----------



## campn

Aman- The strong kicks take my breath away! And this is my second too so you'd think I'd be okay with it all! I'm amazed that they're barely a pound heavy but yet have that much effect on us for like stretching their legs or so! I'm trying to enjoy it all since this could be our last baby. 

Xan- I had no idea you had a second trimester loss hun, I'm so sorry. Im sure we all have had that thought especially with our first as it's such a huge sudden change in our lives. I'm glad you're not blaming yourself hun, that's too much of a huge burden to bear. :hugs:

Mom guilt is so so real. It starts right away too. Some nights I can't sleep because I obsess about every single wrong thing I did with handling my son. Guilt is the worst.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks ladies- I was feeling strong and confident for a while, and then this week I realized that I'm only 5 weeks further along than that time. I've been in a little bit of a tail spin that culminated on Mother's day with strangers saying happy mother's day.

Amantila- I find the crazy kicks keep me up if I am trying to fall asleep, but then when I get no kicks or just light ones I think something is wrong.


----------



## MummaMoo

amantila said:


> This is why this group of ladies is my favorite. Everyone here is so helpful and supportive and understanding. That's what we all need! Not negative nancies and downright rude people like that lady in the other post. That admin worded everything beautifully...glad she stepped in. I worry about bonding with my baby too. I know I love my baby, but I'm afraid that I won't be able to bond with him. I haven't been around many newborns, and the babies that I am around, I just don't know how to interact with them. I'm afraid I won't know what to do to interact with my own child. I'm praying that it will be easier when it's my own baby, but maybe it won't be. Anyways, this is a SUPPORT forum and we should all be able to express our fears, worries, & difficulties without being attacked. I'm so happy I'm part of a group where everyone is on the same page in that respect. Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> I was wondering about baby movement too...does anyone get startled or jump when they feel a particularly strong kick, or am I just a wimp? My husband thought something was wrong with me last night when I was sleeping because the baby was kicking so hard that he woke m TVe up and I kept jumping out of my own skin with each kick. It didn't hurt...just startled me each time haha. Is this normal? Or am I just crazy?

I worried myself silly over the bonding thing, but came to realise in hindsight that it takes time, or can do for some people. It can be very daunting once you leave the hospital and you no longer have that call bell to ring for advice or assistance. Just chill, get through the first couple of weeks where baby is all feed, feed, feed... and after a few weeks when you start to get reactions from baby, that first smile, first giggle.... that's when it can kick in, and you will know how to interact with baby because you find yourself just doing ANYTHING to get those lovely reactions.

And yes, kicks can be pretty startling! The cervix kicks in particular, they really make me squirm! Oh, and the bladder kicks...


----------



## ciz

not sure what ive missed not been on for a couple days. big baby bump hugs to all who need them xx

wow today was a real Oh my days moment... walking around a shop baby section and this overwhelming feeling just flooded me. i never felt like this with my dd. i think then it was the excitement of 1st baby on the way, what to look forward to. giving the whole new baby experience had a nice rainbow glow you know... but now having experienced child birth labour in all its glory for 5 whole days,yes 5, not so much rainbow glow haha! being unable to sit comfortably for a while, the mastitis, the worry of whats wrong that isnt right, more lack of sleep yet the OH snores away through all cries, sore nipples do i need to go on LOL. dont get me wrong im really happy to be having another baby and i know these feelings will pass no problem... it was just a hell of a wobble haha but then baby boy kicked as if to say OI stop it and dd gave me her cheeky smile (even if it was because she just eyed up something she wanted) haha.


----------



## campn

Oh I remember DS's first smile, he was 2 months and I will never forget. I got it on video and I couldn't stop laughing. They really become so much fun once the new born cloud passes over. Newborn just scare me and make me anxious still. They seem so angry :p

My favorite thing was a morning feed, nap then wake up together and just hang out on the bed for like an hour while DS would just babble away.


----------



## mari35racz36

I am sorry ladies, I haven't had the time to post on here as much lately. I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day weekend:) Yesterday was a great day, my cousin and his wife had their 3rd baby girl! I am so happy for them:) She was scheduled for a c section this Thurs. Early Monday morning she started getting contractions. Baby was born with in 1hr of first contractions!! No time for meds or section. She was able push the baby out! Crazy!! I am hoping my labour goes quickly this time too. But I want my epidural!! lol

ginge - I just went to see the post you ladies are talking about. OMG was she ever rude!! Once in a while there is a bad apple in the bunch. I been on BnB since the birth of my 2nd child. I remember years ago BnB was alot worse. There were so many insensitive comments made and some fake ones too. Posts and threads constantly had to be taken down. I really find most ladies now are so supportive. I am so sorry you experienced this. I am glad the admin came in to stop it. Pregnancy and parenting is so hard. I took time to bond with my first as well. It doesn't just "happen" overnight. I was a roller coaster of emotions for a while after my DD's birth. I think your an amazing mom and don't let anyone tell you otherwise:)


----------



## MummaMoo

Re-scan today following that pocket of fluid that was found under the gestational sac - result, it's still there and we're none the wiser really. It appears to be a simple (fluid filled) cyst attached to an ovary and it's been squished down around the pouch of Douglas. I've had bloods taken again, T25 or something like that so I'm assuming it's to check there's no nasties in there, and possibly to rule out endometriosis as I believe, (OK, read on google) that fluid in the pouch of douglas can be indicative of endometriosis.
Had a nice little peep at baby in there, and he/she appeared to be chilled out, examining their hands! So sweet! The Dr took proper measurements this time so will study my notes when I get home from work.
Got to be rescanned at 34 weeks - so many scans for what was meant to be an uncomplicated pregnancy! We're meant to have less appointments as it's baby #2 but we're heading into having more than I had in total with Sophie!!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all - glad everyone had a nice Mothers Day.

Mum- glad to hear they think it is just a simple cyst. I know what you mean by having to have more ultrasounds than expected! It is good though-- they are keeping on top of everything and all will be fine. 

Mari- great news about your cousin! I bet your labor will be nice and fast, being your 4th baby. So you highly recommend an epidural? I am thinking of trying natural..but that probably could change!!

Campn- too funny-- newborns just seem angry at first. I can see that! The screaming and all and urgent need to be fed. I used to babysit one family who had 4 kids and babysat them all from 2 months on for 12 years, so I'm familiar with infants but those first days until 2 months... I am in for an eye opener!!

Xan- oh I so know what you mean. You know during my first pregnancy I thought that as well-- thinking of remaining childless and traveling and I was like wow- that loss of freedom and all, and then had a miscarriage. So believe me, I know what you mean. Of course it had nothing to do with this, and we can never blame ourselves. 
You must be 24 wks now, right? I saw 23 today on the board and I'm like - wow-- that is a lot more than halfway there now! And I know just what you mean about feeling less movement some days and wondering. 
I did not tell my mom on Mothers Day. I had a day with zero movement and got worried. My appetite came back with a vengeance and OH made a meal so good, I could not stop eating..we thought we put poor baby into a food coma! It wasn't until last night I started feeling flutters again. Thanks-- I know you understand so well that I guess it is best to wait til after my high risk appt. to announce.

Psych- same here-- baby seems to be active only when I'm sleeping and wakes me up too! So cute.. except for the lack of sleep part. :)


----------



## psychochick

mummamoo: Sounds like a simple cyst. I think it's good that they're keeping an eye on it and not just dismissing it. And you get to see you baby a little more! Sometimes I miss seeing my baby kicking on the ultrasound.

ciz: I've never been through childbirth but I also get pretty anxious thinking about it, except my anxiety is based purely on imagination haha, dunno if it's worse or better. But you're not alone, it's a pretty traumatic experience and I think not something I look forward to, except to get it over with.

campn: awww soon you'll have another first smile to see! That's definitely precious. I even remember when my little brother was a baby, I was 12, so I was old enough to remember his first smile. And I was probably even happier than my parents to see it. I guess it's one of those moments where they go from being a tiny lump of meat to something that made an emotional connection.

Mari: whoa 1 hour push? That's gotta be a record. I think when my grandmother gave birth to my mom it was similar. It was her 7th child, and it was a super short birth at home, afterwards she immediately got up and went about her day. Kind of like when you go to the bathroom lol. Congrats to your cousin!

Yay I finally received my second trimester screening results in the mail and all was normal. Now I can really just enjoy the pregnancy. It's becoming harder though. Baby's keeping me up and night and I've woken up twice with leg cramps already. :(


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies, I feel like I have been on such a vicarious adventure catching up with posts from the last two days. It was epic, and I'm glad all the little dramas had happy endings <3 

I'm not very good at responding to everything I've missed, as I worry it would sound more like a laundry list than the heartfelt caring I intend it as. So I shall just summarize by saying, wow I feel really lucky to have the chance to be here and get to know you all a little :flow:

I was very afraid of labor originally, but now that I know what it's like I'm less scared. If I'd had any hope of a positive outcome, the pain itself wouldn't have even been that bad. It is a workout though, I can say that! lol Anyway, as I was reading, I thought of some advice especially to those who want to try a natural birth, but actually to everyone no matter what the birth plan, I highly recommend a doula. I honestly can't even put into adequate words how wonderful our doula was to have on hand. 

I'm not sure if this advice is even applicable to those on the other side of the pond, as you all have your midwives. But for ladies in the states, I can't rave about it enough, I was so glad to have a doula! I seriously recommend looking into getting one.


----------



## campn

Mumma- As long as the doctor doesn't sound alarmed that's all good! One of my friends had a cyst during her pregnancy but hers was so huge it had to be removed while she was pregnant. I can't even imagine that. I hope yours resolves so soon! 

Uni- This thread moves fast sometimes and I know what you mean about not wanting to reply a short reply to anyone, it happens to all of us! Also I've heard wonderful things about doulas too and how they make natural birth so much more bearable. It must be beautiful to connect to another woman like that during labor. Husbands don't get it, and doctors and nurses don't have emotional connection.

Psy- That's awesome and so reassuring right!?? Glad everything is good! My little one has been so active I feel kicks and punches all the time now and it keeps going on and on. They're not that tiny anymore! What happened to our 8 week raspberry!?? 

Hopi and Luv- Are there any updates about your babies? I've been thinking about it everyday and wondering. I hope you hear great news very very soon and put this worry to rest. <3

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow FINALLY. Ughh we had to postpone it cause DH wanted to attend but had work travel. Hopefully all will be good and she'll still be a she!


----------



## ajarvis

psycochik not sure what it will entail. It's not really my thing. So they are planning it lol My 10 year old is helping. He's excited :p whatever they come up with for the reveal part is the only thing I'm responsible for.

Mumma it was an ear infection! A NASTY one. By the time I got off work yesterday I could hardly hear. I had such a headache. It's also a head cold, sinus congestion that has now spread to my chest. Good times lol. I'm allergic to penacillin so I have clindamycin instead and it helped immensely just after 3 doses. I'm now almost 2 days worth in and still sick. But liveable!

Campn I've been shielding mine too. Now that I'm out of first tri I'm a bit more open, but not feeling movement yet is freaking me out for sure. Can't wait to hear the results of your anatomy scan tomorrow!!

Regarding the bonding bit. I don't think I really bond with baby while pregnant that much. Happens after for sure. Everyone is different.

I'm still not feeling movement and I'm sick as a dog. Well getting better, but have been sick as a dog all week. On antibiotics which is helping immensely. Incredibly nervous for my scan on Thursday. More than I'd like to admit. And feeling sharp pains in my lower groin. Which I do remember from previous pregnancies. Just want Thursday morning to come!!


----------



## Uni tsi

campn, I'm excited to hear the results of your anatomy scan! 

Regarding doulas, my DH wasn't sure about getting a one till he found out she'd be there just as much to help him as to help me! LOL He was originally very worried he'd lose his head when I was in labor but her presence freed him to be really relaxed and wonderful through the whole thing. Between the two of them, I did manage a natural birth. Although at one point I almost gave up, but because of their support I made it through. When I got pregnant this time, one of the first people we told was our doula, before we told family or anyone else. To make sure she was available on my due date! :D

I'm actually more scared of epidurals than I am of the pain. I know that makes me a bit of a weirdo. 

AJ, I'm glad to hear you're starting to feel a bit better. Ear infections really are no fun. I hope you make a speedy recovery!


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni - we can get doulas over here if we want them. I'm not sure how we would go about getting one though. 
I'm already thinking ahead about my birth plan and stuff - is it too early to discuss? :)

As for the cyst, it's not getting any bigger, and it looked to be flattening out a bit probably because baby is squashing it, so you never know, it might continue on to get squished until it bursts. They burst on their own in my last pregnancy. I had two then, one was 10cm, the other 6cm.

AJ ouch to the ear infection, wow you really are full of it, aren't you? Grotty cold and ickyness, I mean :) 
I feel for you, this is what I had to deal with about 4 weeks ago.

Glad your results came back all good Psy! I got my first leg cramp Monday night, and felt it all of yesterday. I've read about putting a bat of soap under the bottom sheet of your bed down by your feet, stops leg cramps!? Don't know if that works, how and why. If i continue to get it, i shall be getting cuprum met again.

Campn, so excited for your anatomy scan tomorrow! Can't wait to see how it goes!


----------



## x-ginge-x

It's a boy! All is well and good with baby! X


----------



## mari35racz36

ginge - congrats on a boy!!! Welcome to team blue:)

uni - I totally understand not being able to respond to all the posts on here. I didn't reply for a week and I was OMG!! lol I have heard having a doula is wonderful. We can get them here in Canada. But there sometimes can be a long wait depending on where you live. I really tried my best for a natural child birth with my DD, but do to serious complications it didnt work out. Then with my boys I was induced and that induction drug is crazy strong!! I am not opposed to a natural labour in the hospital this time is labour is super fast! lol

mummamoo - sorry to hear about your cyst. My sister has a cyst as well that doctors told her is harmless. Only if it grows bigger then it would have to be removed. I do not think it is too early to talk about a birth plan. I think the earlier the better. Such a big decision on what to do.

hopie - If you find natural birth does not work out, then the epidural is great for pain management. But I think its great would like a natural child birth. My mom's birth went so fast with my sis there was not time for meds. She said that birth was her easiest and quickest recovery:)

psy - thanks! I think it was a 1hr total labour! lol From When she got her first contraction at home to when baby was born at hospital was 1hr total. My cousin said it was a race to get to the hospital! lol I am really hoping for a quick birth this time. Baby #1 was 27hrs, baby #2 was 9hrs and baby #3 was 5hrs. Lets hope there a trend and this one will be even shorter:)


----------



## Lallie81

I agree with everyone above...so many things happening with everyone. Lovely to read but am a bit late to respond to all of the things!

I had a truly rubbish appointment and scan today! Baby had its back to the scan wand and bum tucked neatly away from sight- refused to budge. So I don't know the sex and got the most rubbish pictures where I can't even tell what am seeing other than a spine!! 

Am seeing the funny side of things though!

Dr said that the sonographer isn't allowed to tell me the sex at my anomaly scan so she has said I should sneak in on Monday and she will have another look between appointments. Fingers crossed baby cooperates then but I have a feeling this baby is just as stubborn as my husband!!!


----------



## Lallie81

Congrats on your baby boy Ginge and what lovely pics. Not jealous at all hahaha!


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats on your boy Ginge!!! 

yes ladies so full of everything sickness. Mostly feeling better today though. Wish it would leave my chest. Although bonus of pregnancy haven't smoked in almost 5 months or this chest infection part would be WAY worse!

Now to heal the skin around the nose from blowing it :p


----------



## MummaMoo

Oh Lallie, what a tricky little character your baby is already! Hope you get more luck next time!

Congrats ginge on your little boy! What did your son make if the scan and the news that he's going to have a baby brother?

AJ, glad to hear you're feeling mostly better, when my nose is raw from all the sniffles and tissues, I rub Vaseline with aloe on all the sore bits.

Just remembered I'm meant to ring for my blood test results today, to see if I'm immune to slap cheek. Oh well, it'll have to wait until tomorrow now!


----------



## Uni tsi

MummaMoo said:


> Uni - we can get doulas over here if we want them. I'm not sure how we would go about getting one though.
> I'm already thinking ahead about my birth plan and stuff - is it too early to discuss? :)

I've been thinking about it since day 1 lol So, in my opinion, never too early to discuss lol but I'm proud I managed to wait to start discussing it until other ladies brought it up first :blush:

If you can have a free doula, I would say go for it! I would want a doula under any circumstances, even if I were planning on having an epidural I think, because among other things she was really amazing at explaining everything to me when I didn't understand the nurses or doctors. I think sometime, the medical team forgets that it's hard to understand some of their jargon, and they're in a bit of a hurry generally. So, if nothing else it was nice to have a translator on hand lolol


----------



## Uni tsi

ginge, congrats!! So happy for you! 

Mari, I know what you mean. I had to be induced last time to start labor. Awful. To be honest, I found a doula even more crucial precisely because my birth plan didn't go as we wanted. 

Lallie, I can imagine how frustrating that must have been! Glad they're going to sneak you in for another peek. 

Moo, I admire how calm you can be. I have a good feeling for you there's nothing to worry about either way :hugs:

campn, I'm excitedly waiting for your good news <3 How was your appointment?


----------



## hopie2015

Lall- you have a great sense of humor! Hopefully baby cooperates at next visit. Glad all looked good though!

Psyc-congrats on the excellent test results! :)

Campn- yes, we are all excited to hear how today went!

Uni- good to know. A doula-- I am a moron..I need to google it because I always thought it was a woman who helped out for the weeks after baby is born!

Mari- thanks. I love hearing those fast labor stories!

AJarv- sorry you feel so sick. Homemade chicken soup always helps and lots of oranges, mangoes. Try not to worry about not feeling movement yet. My dr. had said if not at 22 wks, then sometimes doesn't happen 'til 24 wks. Feel better!

Baby only flutters overnight and at 5 in the morning..waking me up to eat. Though nothing really tastes good again..except pizza. :)

Campn- thanks for asking-- my high risk test is next Monday..I put it off a bit. Know I just have to do it. Ugh. I also am wondering when Lull goes back.
Lull- about another week or two you go back, right? Hope you're doing great.


----------



## psychochick

ginge: congrats on a healthy boy!

lallie: oh no! I'm glad your doc will do another scan though. I think you'll be able to tell the second time around. I also wonder if this happens more with girls cuz with my boy, the nut sack is so big and obvious, I could tell it was a boy when the radiologist was examining the umbilical cord. I just can't see all that stuff being tucked away somewhere. I guess we'll see after your next scan :)

aj: hope you get better, being sick is the worst, combined with the discomforts of pregnancy, ugh. I actually try not to blow my nose even when I'm sick, I try to just stick a tissue in my nose and have it absorb. I look really stupid but my skin is not destroyed.

uni: did you not have an epidural for your last one? That's amazing! I think the only thing putting my mind to ease is that I could have an epidural. I know getting the epidural isn't a walk in the park but I know of many extremely pain tolerant women who's needed epidurals so I don't imagine I'll outdo them in my pain tolerance :X Maybe your doula is just THAT good!


----------



## MummaMoo

What would everyone think about sharing birth stories? So our first timers can get an insight how we all coped/fared/managed - and see how different they can be? Although I know you're all aware of it anyway... but you can get our own personal experiences, ask questions if you like, that kind of thing? Yay? Nay?

So my idea for my birth plan - water birth this time. I'm liking the idea more and more. The warm water to help with the pain, and the fact I can be leaning up against the side of the pool on my knees so gravity can help baby round the birth canal. Last time I was on my back the whole time and had terrible pushing Sophie round the bendy bit, so this is my main school of thought in regards to how i'd like to try and do it this time.


----------



## campn

Ginge- Awww congrats on your super handsome boy!! I hope this helps you a bit with connecting hun. I know every scan def helps! 

Lallie- Oh hun I'm so upset for you! Why aren't they allowed to share that!? I'd be so upset. Glad you're going back! My trick is drinking lots of orange juice right before. My tech put the wand on and was like "umm you need to go and pee!" Hopefully your next scan will go much better!

Aj- being pregnant and sick is just terrible, glad you're slowly getting better! Yay for giving up smoking too!! Tomorrow is your scan right?? Best of luck mama!

Hopie- I'm praying for you and thinking of you. I'm sure next scan you'll be able to see everything better. Honestly sometimes their machines aren't the greatest. I noticed my private scan had a much better quality so everything was much more clear! 

Mumma- I think that's a great idea! I loved reading birth stories they really helped prepare me. I started to read them already this time! 

So my scan went pretty great. Baby looked all healthy thankfully and in the 52 percentile. Almost a pound already! She is still a girl!!! She had her hand on her nose, and then on her chin, like she was planning her lunch break! In her profile picture you can see her mouth a bit opened too! Probably yawning?? "oh geez mom scans are boring!" 

Next doctors appointment I've to do the nasty glucose test. I'm not excited about that!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xanzaba

I wouldn't mind seeing some birth stories, but what about having titles/warnings. Then if anyone is having an "I can't deal with this today" day then can pass on by and come back when they're up to it.

I ran out of bananas this week and can't stand the smell of banana chips anymore. Since Monday, I've been having a lot of issues with foot/leg cramps and headaches. Plus, I think I might be getting that pelvic girdle pain and I suddenly feel huge again- the last 2 weeks everyone that I haven't directly told about the pregnancy has said "Oh, you're pregnant!". Sorry for the PPP- pregnancy pity party...


----------



## ssarahh

ajarvis said:


> Congrats on your boy Ginge!!!
> 
> yes ladies so full of everything sickness. Mostly feeling better today though. Wish it would leave my chest. Although bonus of pregnancy haven't smoked in almost 5 months or this chest infection part would be WAY worse!
> 
> Now to heal the skin around the nose from blowing it :p

I could have written this post. I feel much better but I sound like a 90 year old heavy smoker and it will not leave my chest.

And my nose is so sore! 

Glad your feeling better though xx


----------



## MummaMoo

xanzaba said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing some birth stories, but what about having titles/warnings. Then if anyone is having an "I can't deal with this today" day then can pass on by and come back when they're up to it.
> 
> I ran out of bananas this week and can't stand the smell of banana chips anymore. Since Monday, I've been having a lot of issues with foot/leg cramps and headaches. Plus, I think I might be getting that pelvic girdle pain and I suddenly feel huge again- the last 2 weeks everyone that I haven't directly told about the pregnancy has said "Oh, you're pregnant!". Sorry for the PPP- pregnancy pity party...

Good idea Xan.

I get the leg cramps at night and foot cramps in the day, horrible! I've said about this stuff a lot to people suffering with cramps and restless leg, a homeopathic remedy that's great for these problems is Cuprum Met, derived from copper, I believe. I ended up taking it with my last pregnancy and the cramps stopped completely. I didn't take anywhere near as much as they recommended as it seemed like too much to me, but it did the trick. Shall def be getting more if the cramps get as regular as several times, every night again.


----------



## Desiree1694

Good to hear that all is good with everyone I have been missing for a while as we went on vacation and after vacation I was put on bedrest for a while which was alot to deal with having two kids at home. I got sunburned really bad on my legs and the swelling was so bad my dr was scared he thought my legs would rip open. Thankfully things are starting to return back to normal and I am back to work and feeling good. I am not just about 24 weeks which is so weird to think that this is going by so fast. We have got everything we will need for baby except bottles and diapers and wipes everything else we have which is a huge relief.


----------



## ajarvis

thanks mumma I'll be using vaseline tonight for sure as long as I can find it! I haven't needed it in at least a year. I usually only use it for my youngest when he licks his lips/chin etc and it's all over chapped and raw. Sharing birth stories could be good! Mine are 10 and years ago but something I don't think you ever really forget...

Thanks hopie. keep telling myself that too. 12 hours to find out.

awe sarah I know the feeling. Hope you feel better soon!

thanks campn it's tomorrow :D

Awe desiree pregnant ladies burn so much easier. The burn I got last year on my back you can still see the lines from my bathing suit and I'm not tanned anymore lol Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Uni tsi

Once again, I'm away for just a few hours and so much happens here :) it makes me very happy to be part of such an active group! 

campn I am so happy and excited for you that the scan went well. And you got cute pics! 

hopie, you're not wrong; there's two kinds of doulas. One helps out during birth, and the other type comes round the house to help out afterwards. It's the birth doula I'm recommending, although I'm sure the other kind is lovely too. I'd forgotten there was the other kind, so thank you for giving me the chance to clarify

My birthing story (no scary parts): 

Moo, I think it's a fun idea to discuss birthing stories, but Xans raises a good point - no horror stories without trigger warnings! lol When I was pregnant before, I hated hearing other people's stories because half the time they were horrible and scary  My actual labor part was not so bad. I thought I wanted to do water labor, but then it turned out I didn't feel at all like getting near the tub! lol All that planning to make sure there'd be a tub and I wouldn't even get in it haha! But I hear you on not wanting to be laying down. Nothing sounds harder to me then having to push while laying down. I folded the bed up so it formed a right angle and pushed while leaning against it and squatting. When it came time to push, I announced "I'm pushing now" but everyone thought it was too soon. Even my doula was all "don't push till the doctor gets here" and I was like, "no I'm pushing now" so the doula got on the phone and yelled "she's pushing and we can't stop her" and the doc rushed in and checked and sure enough I was ready to go. But, to be honest, I really didn't need the doc to tell me it was time! It was super obvious. Everyone kept trying to give me instructions on how to push properly, but I just ignored them and did what felt right. She was out in only seven pushes!

psycho, yes it's true; I did not have an epidural. But, there's a weird social pressure to have one. Like, all the nurses expected I would. I can see why a lot of women think they won't have one and then change their minds because even at my very progressive birthing center where they were open to a lot of things, the assumption seemed to be that everyone would have one eventually no matter what they said at first. So part of the help a doula can offer is just having someone in the room who knows an epidural free birth is possible, to help resist the social pressure. I actually caved at one point and started to ask for one even with the doula, but my husband said "You had a lot of good reasons for not wanting one, and if you do want one now that's ok but you have to make an argument for it" and that reminded me that 'oh yeah I really didn't want one' and I just kept going without it. But, it's not because I'm heroic, it's because I'm scared of getting stuck in bed not able to move around and having to push while on my back. To me that would seem like the worst torture. However, my doula did have amazing comfort techniques so probably I wouldn't have been able to do it without her.


----------



## Lallie81

Ah great news campn and lovely pics (she says whilst turning a subtle shade of green). 

Lovely to read your birth story uni, it sounds so calm! Will share mine too when I have a bit more time to write, mine had a few (funny) bumps in the road!

Have woken up still finding my whole scan situation hilarious! Here is my pic..It's just ridiculous!!
 



Attached Files:







20160511_172434.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lallie81

Oh and for more entertainment value, my son found my nipple daisies while I was in the shower today...
 



Attached Files:







20160512_062809.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7









20160512_062720.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Uni tsi

Lallie, so funny! thank you for sharing. I would be so frustrated with that scan, I'm glad you are able to see the humor in it. I wouldn't laugh at it except you've given permission. I hope they do get you back in for better pics soon. And your son - too cute! 

I look forward to hearing your birthing story <3


----------



## MummaMoo

Absolutely if the births are on the horror side then they should definitely come with a warning. I guess I didn't consider that because I was thinking about mine, and although it wasn't the easiest I've heard, I still found it a very positive experience.

Campn, glad to hear everything went great with your scan and that you had lovely pics! I'm useless at potty shots, but there's no mistaking the fanny flaps!!

Lallie, I hope you get your pics next time, and your little boy gives you some great poses.


----------



## MummaMoo

So, Sophie was overdue, so i booked in for induction at 10days over. That evening, once i was settled into the antenatal bay, (4 beds in a bay) I was given my first hormone pessary, and the Midwife have me a stretch & sweep the same time. Nothing happened apart from a few cramps. The next day, I was given my next pessary - same again, a few cramps, then nothing. I had to wait to be examined by the doctor the following day who would then decide whether I should have a third pessary. She decided no, I was dilated enough (about 3cms) to have my waters broken artificially so I was to be put on the list to go over to the labour ward as soon as a bed was available - turned out there were a lot of emergencies that day and it looked like I was set for another night in antenatal. 10.30pm, my waters broke on their own. Through the night, I began cramping which gradually got stronger. I had a codiene tablet to try and get more comfortable thinking I wouldn't ask for the hard stuff just yet as it MUST get much worse than this. Through the night I had a couple of meptid shots and bounced about on a birthing ball, sending MrMoo a message to let him know what was going on, but it would be ages yet so get some sleep (visitors weren't allowed on the ward overnight). There was another girl on the bay who sounded like she was struggling and calling the Midwife a lot so I just tried not to bother the midwife too much. By about 10.15am the next morning, after various trips to the toilet thinking I needed to #2, I gave in and told the Midwife I think I needed some pethidine so she insisted that she examine me first. All I heard was "oh, hello! Haven't you got a lot of hair!"
She then told me I was fully dilated and ready to go. So as I was being taken around to delivery, I was on the phone to MrMoo telling him to "get here, NOW!"
I was taken into a delivery room at 10.30, MrMoo arrived at 10.45 and i began properly pushing at 11am.
My contractions faded off a bit so I was put on a drip to get them going again, and really struggled to get Sophie round the bend and out, so a doctor and Jr Doc came in to prepare for an assisted ventouse delivery, but as they were getting everything out of the pack, I gave a couple of stronger pushes and Sophie arrived, at 12.48pm, weighing 7lb 12oz.
I had to be cut because i have a short perineum, and tore a little bit too, so had to go into surgery to be stitched up, but I even have fond memories of that. 
I just talked and talked, and was obsessed with all the perfume floating around, everyone smelt so nice! When I was given my spinal block, I was delirious with the fact that I could now bend over again without a baby getting in the way!

Over here there is no pressure to have an epidural, and if anything, they suggest you try other things before going for that, unless you absolutely insist on it. The best thing I found to help for the pain was the birthing ball. It takes a lot of pressure off and you just roll around until the pain goes again.


----------



## Sweety21

OMG! The thread has progressed so much already. So difficult to keep up. 

Ginge, Congratulations hun on a boy! Looks like lots of boys have already taken over.

Uni, your birth story is amazing. I wish I had birth like that. But, reading it really makes me happy. Hope this births goes same for you.

Mumma, what good idea to share birthing story here. Normally I won't even bother to go in that section because I am scared. But, Xan's suggestion is good too. And a very comfortable birth story you have got there. I hope you get the water birth you are hoping for.

Lallie, fx you get a good scan on Monday. Sometimes baby's are so stubborn I tell you. Mine didn't want to show his/her bits last time.

Hello to everyone and I hope somehow I get some time to read all the posts. My Sil is coming for vacation so it might be difficult to get time to read and reply to all.

My scan is on saturday so hoping I find out gender this time. Please pray for me. Last time baby did not co-operate at all.


----------



## ajarvis

Well ladies I'm at work. So I'll share my birth stories later. I don't consider them traumatic or anything just not preferable. But I ended up with two amazing boys out of them :)

Ultrasound showed a very healthy active baby..... GIRL :cloud9: this morning! All my dreams were right lol. Every dream I've had has been of a baby girl.

My oldest is going to be super excited. Although it's weird not telling anyone IRL since my mom is insisting on a gender reveal. She's going to be pretty stoked lol


----------



## MummaMoo

Congrats on your girl result AJ!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

This is my birth story with number 7. It's long. Natural water birth. Talks a lot about pain. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...cted-early-induction-natural-water-birth.html

This is number 8. 

Spoiler
My birth story:
I had been in prodromal labor for days & even ended up in l&d a few days before I was induced. I was scheduled to be induced Wednesday July 8, mostly because I was in so much pain with my separated pelvis, partly because I have big babies & a big family to make arrangements for, and also because we had a 40 min drive to the hospital & short labor when I went on my own. 
We got to the hospital at 7:00am July 8. Went through all the check in stuff & the Dr checked me (still the same 3cm I had been for 2 weeks) and broke my water at 8:30. This was the same Dr who delivered my last baby in the tub & I was thrilled to have him back on the team. We also had the same nurse, Rose, who had been my nurse with the two previous labors. She didn't get to see either girls be born because her shift ended first! We loved Rose! Bonus there too! My doula showed up and shortly after so did Krista. (Krista is the sweetest nurse in my practice. Well, almost nurse. She is still in school. On a whim I asked her if she had attended a birth at one of my last visits. She had not - and I invited her to mine!)

I got on the birth ball - which was fine while I was on it, but agony if I tried to move or get off. It was killing my pelvis. We were talking about relationships and joking around until around 10:30 when I asked to start pitocin. We were hoping my body would start on it's own having my water broken, but no such luck. Anyway - I started contraction almost right away, but they were fairly mild contractions. We carried on having a good time... It was really difficult for me to do anything in the way of promoting gravity because I was basically unable to move with my pelvis. I had unfortunately spent the last month of my pregnancy laying down as much as possible because of the pain. I know that made it more difficult because I was trying to be upright the whole time. I was either on the ball or sitting up in bed. As the contractions started to pick up I decided to stand up and rock back and forth. I would say they started to get really intense after 2:00. I think my perception of how bad they were was off because I was expecting them to be like they were with Haven. Honestly they never got that way. Not to say it was easy - just no worse or easier than my other kids. Apparently Haven was just a special labor of love! 
It got to the point that I could not talk through them anymore. My dh looked at me and said "I say she delivers at 4:27!" It was close to 3:30 by then. We decided to fill the tub. I had to be checked before I could get in. You guessed it, 3cm! I wasn't worried because I was stuck at 3cm with the last birth until 30 min before she was born. 
I got in the tub just around 4:00 and tried to find a position to relax in. I knew I was getting very close to delivering. I tried resting my head on my arms leaning forward in sort of a frog like position. It felt great for my back. I told the nurses I was getting really close & to let my Dr know. I had a new nurse by then - Rose's shift had ended again! She did decide to stay anyway because I was so close. They asked me to give them a 5 min warning before I started to push! No pressure or anything, right?! 
I didn't make a warning, I started grunting and they ran out to grab the dr, lol. I tried to stay in that positon to push, but I just couldn't relax. My dh told me to just do what I did last time. It was hard because the contractions were only like 30 seconds apart & I couldn't move during one. He helped me flip over onto my left side (I have actually delivered all 8 on my left side) with one foot up on top of the tub. So much better! I grabbed onto him & I started to push then. Honestly for me pushing is the worst part. I hate it. Fortunately it doesn't last longer than a few minutes & a few pushes. I also know at that point it's almost over. So, after a few pushes his head came out & although I wanted to wait for another contraction to push the rest of him out, the told me to keep going. So I did. Out he came and they called the time 4:27! Just as dh had said! Hawkin Elwood, baby #8, 8lbs 8oz July 8th. I got to snuggle him for a bit, but we banked our cord blood so I had to stand up for that. Hawkin went right from me to dh. After the cord blood I needed help getting out of the tub because I could not pick my legs up high enough to get out. I scooted over to the toilet and gently delivered the placenta. My dh was great, my nurses were great & my team was great!
I actually walked from the tub room back to my room. Again I needed help getting into the bed because I was in absolute agony from my pelvis. The Dr came in & checked to see if I had any tears - I did not & actually never have had any or an episiotomy. 
Next we moved onto trying to get him to nurse. The next chapter of his feeding issues started there - but that's another story!
I had a considerable amount of pain following his birth because of my pelvis. I needed help to go to the bathroom that first night. I literally could not pick my legs up to walk or get into bed. It was awful! It actually took a good week to not be in terrible pain every time I tried to move my legs at all.

I guess all in all, pretty uneventful! So much less traumatic than the last one!

I have had natural birth with all 8 of them. The last two were water births. Anyone who is interested in knowing more or has any questions can pm me anytime! 

Campn, thanks for asking about me. My next scan is in 2 weeks. Trying hard to just not think about it until then.


----------



## hopie2015

I have so much to catch up on here! Campn- just want to say congrats on the perfect scan of your baby girl. Soo happy for you!! 
Yes, I think next visit I do the dreaded glucose test too. Thank you so very much for the well wishes for my high risk appt.

Luvl- I totally hear you-- I am trying not to think about it at all either until my scan next week. 

AJ- great news!! Congrats on the baby girl!! So nice your boys will have a little sister..you must be soo thrilled!

I should read the birth stories soon as I have been avoiding thinking about it due to fear! Thanks for sharing everyone. I'll have time to catch up tomorrow..been enjoying the outdoors today! :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Luv - just read your stories - wow! Who needs the doctors hey!?
So if you have a water birth, you have to be out of the tub to deliver the placenta?


----------



## LuvallmyH

MummaMoo said:


> Luv - just read your stories - wow! Who needs the doctors hey!?
> So if you have a water birth, you have to be out of the tub to deliver the placenta?

Yes, but it's really no big deal. I felt I had enough time to hold the baby and felt ready to get out.


----------



## ajarvis

Interesting I didn't know you had to get out to deliver the placenta. Why is that?

Thanks hopie! Definitely excited :) I have never shopped for baby girl stuff lol


----------



## Uni tsi

AJ congrats on your girl! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## campn

Aj- Congrats on a healthy baby girl! It does feel so weird to be buying pink and dolls huh!? I feel like it's a whole new territory for me as I'm used to hot wheels, monster trucks and tanks! 

AFM: DH felt baby move tonight! We've been trying for a few days and I wanted him to feel it so bad. He didn't feel the kicks but he felt her punches. Girl has got muscle! Also she's so active at night and I'm so scared that's how she'll be once she's born.


----------



## campn

So my birth story is pretty mild and not too exciting. 

But I was 40+1 weeks and I have been feeling mild cramps since 37 weeks but nothing horrible, so that day I ate my regular spicy food, bounced on my birthing ball and walked a lot all day, I went to bed but by 2 am woke up to painful period like cramps and then it hit me that it was go time. It's really weird how you just know when it's time. 

Got to the hospital and it was empty thankfully, I got checked and I was 4 cm dialted so they admitted me right away. Contractions picked up fast and my blood pressure went up since I didn't know how to deal with them, my nurse just kept saying take deep breaths and slowly let them out. She was my moms age and so comforting, and she said I'm not going home until you have "my baby". That's what she calls babies she delivers during her shifts. 

I asked for the epidural cause I knew I'm getting one anyway and I've read that you should request it early on before it's too late. It was completely painless and fast but by that time I was shaking so bad for some reason, I was probably transitioning but I had no idea. 

My contractions were back to back so I was glad I can't really feel them. I felt so high and so happy and thought wow I would love an epidural everyday. After that baby went into distress cause my labor was going too fast for him so the nurse gave me a shot to slow them down a bit and his heart rate went back up, my contractions kinda stalled after that so they gave me like a drop of pitocin to get them going again. 

The nurse came to check me and after she was done my water broke and I told her oh... I think my water broke. It feels so warm and soft! I was like 8 cms by then. I was feeling so much pressure like right on my butt like something is forcing its way out. 

She told me lets do a "practice push" since you could be pushing for 4 hours, so I pushed and she was like "oh we need the doctor now! That baby is ready!" So in a blink of an eye the doctor was there but by then my epidural was wearing off so the pushing part for me wasn't that great, I cried and cried and begged her to get him out of there but the doctor kept saying "you can do this!" And DH said "he's just right there hun!!" So I put my hand down and felt his head all full of hair and slimy. DH said my face was purple from the pushing lol. 

Then suddenly one last push then I felt a huge relief, turns out he came out in one push. It was the best feeling ever to get him out, like being so constipated then finally relief. I only pushed for 30 minutes! They put him right on me and he screamed and cried and then I started crying with him. It was the most intense feeling I've ever felt. They took him to warm him up under the warmer and that part I hated, it's so true what they say about mothers NOT wanting their babies taken away. I felt like mama bear just lost her cub so I kept asking them to give him back! :p 

The whole labor lasted about 7 hours from the time I was admitted to delivery. I also didn't tear at all. 

I'm pleased by how things turned out really. I don't feel like it was traumatic or scarring or anything. Also pushing with pretty much zero epidural felt empowering!


----------



## aidensxmomma

campn - Yay for DH feeling baby! :happydance:

I keep trying to get OH to feel the baby move. But my OH lacks the patience to keep his hands on my belly for more than a few seconds and no matter how active baby is before OH wants to feel, the second his hands are on my stomach, LO quiets right down and seems to go back to sleep. :dohh: OH has got to see the baby kicks on the outside, though, since LO seems to like to make his presence known as much as possible. He's a strong little boy :haha:

Congrats to everyone who has found out the gender, too! :)

I'll try to post my birth stories a little bit later. I've never actually written them down, so details are a bit fuzzy.


----------



## Linzalora

Hey Ladies! Congratulations on the gender reveals and beautiful scans. I can't believe we're talking about birth already! As a first time mom, I appreciate the stories so that I can feel better prepared. Thanks for considering our feelings about the tougher stories and letting us decide when we're ready to read those. :thumbup: You are all strong, inspiring women! I'm so fortunate to be a Snuggler!

I fell ill with the flu recently- was sick, bedridden for two weeks. :sick: Now I'm in recovery for a week and hoping to be mostly myself by next week. I'm sorry to hear that other ladies are sick, too. Wishing you speedy recoveries. :flower:

My DH and I just had our 12th anniversary! And in 4 short weeks, I'll fly home to be with him again! :happydance: I have one more appt before my flight, so we'll see if baby wants to share gender with us. :cloud9: I'll be sure to let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## xanzaba

I've had the worst pain on the right lower side of my belly for the past couple of days. It started when I was swimming on Wednesday, went away, and then yesterday started acting up any time I stood up from a chair or tried to lie down on my back or right side. It feels better if I take a warm shower and, sorry if TMI, after a BM, so it's probably just ligament/muscle pain, but I can't help but freak out a little. My doctor opens in 1/2 hour, so I'm going to try to get in to see her as soon as possible, but anyone have anything like this? Last ultrasound they saw 3 small fibroids, I'm wondering if that could be contributing?

Fortunately, I'm feeling kicks and punches, so I guess bubba is okay.


----------



## campn

xanzaba said:


> I've had the worst pain on the right lower side of my belly for the past couple of days. It started when I was swimming on Wednesday, went away, and then yesterday started acting up any time I stood up from a chair or tried to lie down on my back or right side. It feels better if I take a warm shower and, sorry if TMI, after a BM, so it's probably just ligament/muscle pain, but I can't help but freak out a little. My doctor opens in 1/2 hour, so I'm going to try to get in to see her as soon as possible, but anyone have anything like this? Last ultrasound they saw 3 small fibroids, I'm wondering if that could be contributing?
> 
> Fortunately, I'm feeling kicks and punches, so I guess bubba is okay.

Could you have pulled a muscle the wrong way?? I've had pretty painful days like that but they usually go away. I bet your bubba is okay hun, but def talk to your doctor as it'll make you feel better I'm sure! xxx


----------



## xanzaba

There isn't a doctor on call today, but I talked to the midwife. She wasn't concerned at all and is sure that I pulled a muscle while swimming on Wednesday. Even though it's what I thought it was, it still feels good to hear it from a medical professional.


----------



## ajarvis

Campn it's definitely weird. And i don't like pink lol. So will be buying lots of other colors!!

Linza hope you recover quick! You must be so excited to go see your hubby :)

Now that I'm feeling somewhat better I need to get my stuff together for my son's birthday party tomorrow. Feeling a bit unprepared. Going to be superman/superhero themed with costumes, and face painting! I have some work to do lol


----------



## MeganS0326

Good morning ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA lately but I've been dealing with the nastiest cold I've had in a really really long time. Sorry to the other ladies having to deal with being sick as well. I hope everyone starts feeling better soon. 

Congrats to all the ladies who just found out gender. Man there are a lot of boys coming our way in September!

I'm putting my birth story here in a spoiler. There was a complication at the end so that's why I'm putting it in a spoiler.


Spoiler
Due to increased blood pressure I was sent in for induction on my due date (Wednesday). I was given 3 rounds of cervidil and the last one worked (Friday morning) so they hooked me up to the pitocin and things moved very quickly from there. My one funny story from labor had to do with getting my epidural. The anesthesiologist and her assistant came in and started to get me ready. The assistant asked me to move my bum to the back of the bed and sit with my legs crossed. I'm normally a pretty big girl, so being 9 months pregnant I was huge. I attempted to cross my legs for him but it wasn't working very well so my feet were still dangling over the other side of the bed. The assistant (who's job it is to hug you from the front so you don't move while they jab a needle into your spine) nicely asked me to cross my legs more so I tried but it just wasn't working. At this point he was getting frustrated and asked me a few more times to cross my legs tighter and the more he asked the more frustrated I was getting. Finally the last time he asked I said in a nasty tone that I couldn't cross them any more than they were already and then he said "well, you are kicking me". That is when I realized I was giving this poor man a foot job on his man parts through his very thin scrubs. :haha: 
My labor was very quick and thanks to the epidural totally painless. I think it surprised everyone how quickly it all went down since I was a first timer. I only pushed for about 30 minutes when DS was ready to come out. Here is where it all went downhill. When DS was crowning they put a page out to the on call Dr. (who was not my normal Dr. and someone I did not care for very much). They had me stop pushing and wait. The stupid Dr was nowhere to be found. So we waited and waited and they paged her and paged her with no luck. So much time went by with me just sitting there waiting they finally sent out an emergency page for any available Dr. on the ward to come deliver DS. By the time a Dr. arrived and I pushed DS out (before she even had time to put on something to cover up the street clothes she was in) DS was born in major distress. He was not breathing and was blue and unresponsive and barely had a HB. They worked on him for about 5 minutes to get him breathing. It was the scariest time of my whole life. I still have to try not to cry even thinking about it. Once they got him breathing they rushed him to the NICU.He was born at @2:13 pm and I didn't get to see him until 9pm that night. We were in the NICU for 5 days with one complication or another until he was finally ready to come home. DS was 8 lbs 8 oz and 21 1/4 inches long. I did have a small tear from delivery but it only took like one or two stitches and I barely noticed it. My recovery was a dream. I have considered getting a doula this time because that is one thing I think that would have made my labor better if there was someone there advocating for me when things got crazy, poor DH was just as frazzled by all of it as I was. However, I'm a pretty private person and I don't like the idea of extra people in the delivery room so I've decided to not go that route.

Hope all of you ladies have a fantastic weekend!!


.


----------



## Sweety21

Campn, read your story. It was very brave of you to push in the end when epidural was wearing off. And 7 hours of labor not bad for first baby. I have heard some ladies have 2-3days of pain Sometimes.

MY BIRTH STORY! (Not scary at all)
I am just copy pasting it from my post in 2013. it's not very happening. But, boy am I glad to have it that way.
So here is my birth story:

11:40pm :At 37weeks 5days I was enjoying Sidney sheldon's book and relaxing and decided to fetch a glass of milk before going to bed.
11:41pm: as soon as I tried to get up i felt like i started peeing my self. Having my mil in room i started panicking and with no control whatsoever, i might have leaked atleast 700-800ml (atleast it felt like that much) of water. Still thinking it's just a pee, i was telling my MIL i am sorry and she was inisisting on going to hospital immidietly.

11:45pm: Water still did not stop and my nighty was all soaked, i put on new one and it was drenched within few min. As i use to walk it kept leaking. With no contractions and no pain whatsoever we decided to go to hospital.

11:50pm: my sil called my doc before i reached hospital and with in 5-10mins my doc arrived. She examined me and told that baby is posterior and breach both and after loosing so much water there is no chance i can deliver this baby naturally and decision was made for emergency c section.

12:30am:i was taken to OT and my baby was delivered at
1:06am. Horrible part was doc mentioned the scissors were not sharp enough to someone in room and my heart literally jumped out of my body(hello I am still able to heae you!). But, good thing was, I was able to hear my baby's voice immidietly and it was moment of relief. 

I had few problems with stitches afterwards but, nothing major.


----------



## hopie2015

Oh my..so many are or have been sick! Megan- sure hope you are all better soon and Linz too. So great you get to go back with your hubby soon!

Amazing birth stories. As Linz said, as a ftm, it really does help to hear these and thank you for the spoiler when something is difficult to read. Was really amazing to read. And Campn- they say second babies labor is even shorter! I would love 7 hours. 
That must be so cool and different going baby girl shopping after only buying boy items for years -- sure must be a whole different world!

Xan- baby sounds like he is just fine.. Great midwife is not concerned and that is the first thing I thought too-- pulled a muscle while swimming. Hope the pain goes totally away today.

So cool all of you who now have DH feel baby kick too. Baby seems to have slowed down movements, so I'm not sure when that will happen for me.
High risk appt. is Monday.. just trying not to think of it and pray I have good news to report next week.


----------



## hopie2015

Xanz- just fyi - I just did some reading on the type of pain you described. A lot of people mention that at 24 wks and said it flares up after exercise. They said their doctors said it is due to the round ligament pain
or stretching and nothing to worry about. When is your next dr. appt?

Feel better everyone! The fun gas pains are back for me today.. but I'll take it any day over ms.


----------



## campn

Megan- I would have flipped the heck out if they made me wait this long for the darn doctor to make it, aren't nurses trained to deliever!? Seriously I would have ignored them and pushed anyway. The "stop pushing" is stupid to me. It happens involuntarily! 

Sweety- Awww can't believe you apologized about the water, you can't help it! But I also kept apologizing to my doctor for losing it a bit while pushing with the crying and tell her "get him out!! Get him out!" We are such nice preggos!


----------



## campn

Hopie- I expect you to hear nothing but lovely and calming news hun!! I'll be stalking here for the next update for sure. <3


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Hopie! It's a bit better, but oh my! At the beginning I was afraid of pre-term labor. Glad to hear it settles down :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Loads of birth stories to read!! Fabulous! I love them, it helps you to remember that all sorts can happen.

Xan, glad to hear they don't sound too concerned about the pain. I'm 24 weeks (eek! Nearly 25!!) and have been very achey today, down the left side of my bump.

I've had a letter come through from the hospital today, an appointment with a consultant to discuss the birth of this baby, whether he thinks i should go straight to the hospital to give birth, or if he thinks I'd be OK to go to our local Midwife led unit. Been in touch with my friend who is a MW to ask about this consultant and she's said he's a great one to be under, and no, he won't need to look at my bits.
So got that to look forward to on 23rd June.

Phoned up for my blood test results about the slap cheek thing, and they're still not in.

So sorry to hear about everyone suffering from colds and flu, it's a horrible season for it this time.


----------



## campn

Aj- I don't really mind pink at all (I paint my nails all shades of pink all the time) but I mind when EVERYTHING is pink. It gets on my nerves then, but same with boys, I don't want everything to be just blue. I just love colors. 

I love reading all the birth stories too! They give me butterflies like reading them and living them in my head. 

Luv, does your labor and delivery go faster (or easier?) with each baby? I want a fast labor but I want to MAKE it to the hospital kind of fast!


----------



## ajarvis

Megan that is just insane they made you wait that long for the dr! A nurse should have delivered!

My Birth Stories (one long one short lol):

DS #1
Was super pressured into an induction being a late week and told he would be over 10lbs and just get bigger if we kept waiting.

So Sunday morning they gave me this gel stuff to get the cervix going as he hadn't dropped, I wasn't dilated etc. Left that in with lots of walking happening up until 4 - started at 9 or 10. By then I was having mild contractions but nothing big. I was just barely dilated enough for them to break my water, but they decided to.

Laboured from 4-8 in the tub in the room mostly as it helped with the pain IMMENSELY. Watched big brother. Played cards. Good times lol. Around 8 they checked again and I had made zero progress. Wonderful. They started the pitocin about an hour later. and pain went from manageable to BAM horrid in no time. I didn't want a c-section and wanted as little medical intervention as possible so kept turning down the epidural. But finally around 11 I couldn't take it anymore. They checked and I was at maybe 1 cm. So going on 13 or 14 hours with just 1 cm progress. I agreed to the epidural and they did it and upped the pitocin so the contractions got even stronger.

My epidural did not take correctly. It pretty much only worked on the left side. Such an odd feeling. I was hooked up to saline, epi, catheter, and blood pressure cuff that went off automatically every 30 min. plus the things on the stomach to monitor the baby. His hr kept dropping when I laid in certain positions so I had to keep moving around. Did find a position semi propped on my side that seemed to make the epidural work better on the right hand side. Although I could still move that side of my body and not the other :p

Doctor checked again at 12:30 and again no progress at all. He was a fabulous doctor. He wanted me to have a c-section because of the no progress, and length of the labour at that point, but agreed to wait until 2am. If at 2am there had been no progress we'd do c-section, but if things started happening we could wait. At 2am I was 2 cm!! Thank God! I didn't really sleep because of the contractions and blood pressure cuff, but the pain died down a bit.

next morning they checked again and slowly slowly slowly throughout the day I progressed. Lots of nurses flipping me around because his HR would drop. They figure he must've been on the cord or something.

3:20 finally time to push. I pushed for an hour. He was born at 4:20. they thought he might have pooped before coming so for precaution put him on antibiotics and we left the hospital on Wednesday night at 7PM. 30 hours of labour later finally he was born. I was so tired after that labour that I remember holding him for maybe a minute before I was afraid I'd drop him. Handed him off to his dad. They covered me up with blankets and went about their post birth stuff. I fell asleep. They woke me up still in the room at some point and told me I needed to feed him. Which I did. Then I fell asleep again.


Story 2:

My youngest I was out during the day. Got home and could not sleep. Instead I washed and folded his clothes, I got his bed ready all kinds of stuff. Finally fell asleep around midnight to wake up at 1 with my water breaking! I went back to bed with a towel and woke up every contraction or so for more water to leak out then back to sleep. Got up around 4:30 when I couldn't sleep through the contractions anymore. Read a book in between contractions and walking around. Woke my ex up around 6am as they were getting stronger. went to the hospital around 9:30. By 10 was in a room. Baby flipped sunny side up around 11 and the pain got incredibly bad so I gave in to an epidural.

This time it worked perfectly. No pain. But they panicked because by the time the anestesiologist had gotten in there I had gone from 6 cm or so up to 9 and they didn't know so 30 min after getting it it was almost time to push. Nurse came in and jacked it all the way up so I was completely stoned. 10cm in no time. Doctor came in told me to push. He was almost out but got a bit stuck so he used a vacuum and he was born at 1:00. So very short and quick labour! I went home exactly 24 hours later.

Sorry for the novel ladies.


----------



## LuvallmyH

campn said:


> Aj- I don't really mind pink at all (I paint my nails all shades of pink all the time) but I mind when EVERYTHING is pink. It gets on my nerves then, but same with boys, I don't want everything to be just blue. I just love colors.
> 
> I love reading all the birth stories too! They give me butterflies like reading them and living them in my head.
> 
> Luv, does your labor and delivery go faster (or easier?) with each baby? I want a fast labor but I want to MAKE it to the hospital kind of fast!

Yes & no, lol. My hardest and longest was number 7. My second was quicker than my first if that helps! My first 2 were really quick and fairly easy anyway.


----------



## Uni tsi

Megan I am glad I decided to be brave and read your story because I laughed so hard I started choking when I read the end of the first paragraph. The second half of your story made me feel really angry on your behalf. I'm glad that in the end, your son was ok! It is really good to have a doula as an advocate. Generally, you get to interview them so you can pick someone you'll be comfortable having around. It was less weird to me having my doula there then the nurses who went in and out. 

I love reading all the birth stories. Even though I've done it once, I kind of feel like my experience wasn't at all typical so it's nice to hear other stories to gain some perspective. I also like hearing how second births are easier ;)


----------



## Sweety21

:cry:
I am so so disappointed that we couldn't find gender again. Well kind of found out but, was not clear enough. First when we saw it looked like girl. But, after wards there was something there which looked like boys bits. To be honest I was hundred percent sure it was boy bits but, doctor took a stand that she couldn't confirm just yet. Since, it is semi public hospital I can't push her to confirm and next appointment is not until next month. We have a 4Dscan next month anyways so, we can find it at that time but, seriously I am running out of patience. I am gonna start looking for private scans if they are affordable I will go for it. But, I am afraid my hubby will not agree because his patience is alot more than mine. So, may be go for one without telling him?What do you ladies think? It feels kind of sneaky but, seriously 2months wait was my patience's limit.


----------



## ajarvis

Your baby too your money too! go for it. I would lol.

Woke up to being halfway!! now I can countdown :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety that's really rough! I think you should go for the private scan. I've heard they're not that expensive.... and if hubby balks at the price remind him that he wants you to be calm and happy because it's good for baby ;) 

halfway AJ, YAY! 

Ok I'm going to be gone for the day, no one is allowed to post anything interesting till I get back j/k


----------



## Sweety21

Aj, congrats on being half way. And I definitely will.

Uni, thanks alot. More than Money it's about patience. And my hubby seriously have lot of patience. And i am sure if I bring up about private scan he will somehow pursude me not too. And more over it's like he will say girl or boy why does it matter so much.


----------



## campn

Sweety21 said:


> Aj, congrats on being half way. And I definitely will.
> 
> Uni, thanks alot. More than Money it's about patience. And my hubby seriously have lot of patience. And i am sure if I bring up about private scan he will somehow pursude me not too. And more over it's like he will say girl or boy why does it matter so much.

Go get a private scan hun! You have been patient enough and this isn't a test of patience. If he has to carry the baby and deliver then we'll see how patient he really is :p go google a place and just tell him "oh I booked a private scan." They'll have a better ultrasound machine than the hospital and you'll get a bunch of pictures or dvd too. It's a wonderful experience!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, sweety- I'm sorry bubs is not cooperating. Our little guy never cooperates either- if it weren't for the genetic test we had done, we still wouldn't know!

Feeling much better today. There are moments where the round ligament pain is still quite sore. But yesterday we drove for 4 hours to go to a work conference and, with nothing better to do, I timed how often it would flare up and it was at the longest 10 minutes. Today it's more like 1 hour, or when I stand up from sitting. I bought a couple of belly support underwear pieces, and I think that helped a lot.

So then we are all officially 1/2 way done? Yay us!


----------



## Just1more2

Hi ladies!! Long time no post... Sorry! I have been very busy with work and my OH being in another state most of the week. It sucks when he is not here i miss him so much!

I LOVE THE BIRTH STORIES!!! I have been reading them on 3rd tri since I was like 16 weeks. I love seeing everyone's different experiences!

I want to share mine too, but some parts may be difficult to read so I will use a Spoiler

Spoiler
This was almost 6 years ago, so I'll do my best to remember everything!!
First of all he was comfy and didn't want to come out. By 4 days passed my due date of September 1st, I had tried everything! Spicy foods, walking, all the wives tales lol. Finally on the 5th of September I started getting contractions. They were far apart and irregular until after dinner when they became about 5 mins apart. So we called the on-call and she said that if I thought I was ready I could come in and be checked so off we headed at around 7PM. The contractions were painful but not unbearable. I got checked in and the Dr. Took a look only to find that I was 3cm dialated. They decided to keep me for observation, so I sat hooked to monitors until about 5AM. The Dr. Checked me again and I had not progressed passed 3cm so they told me I could either stay or go home and get some rest. OH and I had been up all night so I decided to go home and wait it out.
I spent the whole day outside, walking and sitting in the garden. Contractions were continuing, but they weren't super strong. They became a little stronger around bed time, so OH poured me a warm bath and lit some candles and I sat and soaked for as long as I could. As soon as the bath was over, OH suggested that we DTD and see if that helped move things along. I was so uncomfortable and huge that I really didn't want to, but I wanted to be done with this early labor so I agreed. I can't remember if we were both able to have an O or if it was just him. 
As soon as we were done, we went to sleep. I slept for about 2-3 hours and was woken by a "POP" inside and a gush of water that soaked my sleep shirt and sheets. I went to the bathroom and cleaned up. I woke OH and told him it was time to go! (I swear by DTD to bring on labor, worked so well for me!!:blush:)
The ride to the hospital was brutal! My contractions were much closer together and very painful now. Every bump OH hit with the car was excruciating! We arived at the hospital at about midnight on the 7th of September, exactly one week passed my due date.
My birthplan was to labor in a tub so they had it filled and ready for me. The tub at home had really helped so I was in this big tub immediately! It was heaven. OH stroked my hair and the contractions were easy to breathe through. The warm water was great.
They had put a monitor on my belly to keep track of DS heartbeat and after a short half hour in the tub his heartrate was dropping. The nurses rushed in and told me I needed to get out of my nice tub right away. 
Grudgingly I did and was laid on the bed. The contractions were much more painful in this position, but they wouldn't really let me move around much for fear of DS heartrate fluctuating again. By 3 or 4AM I was so exhausted from being up for almost 36 hours straight and everyone could tell. My contractions were painful enough to keep me from being able to rest much at all, so the nurse suggested pain relief. My birth plan was to go without an epidural, and I was very disappointed in myself for considering one. I knew I would not be able to push my baby out without some sleep first so I agreed to the epidural. 
As soon as it was placed I was able to rest easier, but it still seemed like I was feeling a good bit of what was happening. It just seemed to dull the pain, not take it away. The worst part of being numbed was the need for a catheter to pee... So uncomfortable and embarassing! Lol
At around 9:45AM the nurse came in to wake me up and check my cervix. I was 9cm and fully effaced so she told me to get ready. I had some ice chips and did some practice pushes. These seemed ot do the trick to get me the rest of the way open, because soon I was feeling the need to push. It really does feel like you need to take a huge poo! 
The nurse rang for the Dr and she was in right away. I gave a couple of pushes, but the contractions were coming so close together that I was not able to take a full breath between them. I was told only to push with every other pain and that seemed to work better. After a few minutes of good pushing his head was out. The cord was around his neck and his shoulder was wedged, his heartrate went way down and it became an emergency situation. The Dr yelled for another nurse to come quick and all of a sudden there were 5 nurses and my OH surrounding me, holding me still and telling me to not to push. Suddenly there was a pain like I have never felt in my life, even through the epidural. The Dr had used both of her hands to open my cervix enough that she could manipulate DS shoulder out of its socket and release him manually from my birth cannal. I screamed bloody murder. I thought I was dying! It felt like forever, but I was told it was really only about 20 seconds. then they told me that I could give another good push NOW! So I did and out came my 8lb 10oz meatball!! Finally! 
They didn't place him on my chest. I didnt get to look at him. They took him immediately to the warming table because he wasnt breathing. His APGAR scores were dangerously low. They wrapped him up, let me kiss his head and whisked him to the NICU for evaluation. I told OH to go with him while i delivered the placenta and got stitches from my pretty intense tear. So he did, and I went to sleep as soon as the Dr was finished with me. I didnt see either of them until that evening. 
Dom recovered from his traumatic birth amazingly like the fighter he is (STILL!) and took to the breast like a champ.

I am hoping that 2nd babies come a little easier! We will see!


----------



## Just1more2

On a slightly different topic, I need to ask you wise snugglers to listen while i vent...

My OH has always been hesitant about another baby and I know that the fact that i have nagged him about it for more than 2 years plays a large factor in why we are having another now. He wanted to be more financially stable to handle a second child, but he also hated the baby stage with the constand money drain, the diapers and thepotty training (which was quite difficult and long with DS). He likes the stage DS is in now: learning sports and going to school. He says it's silly to "start over" when we finally have some freedom with Dom's independence. 
He says he is excited, and he does nice things for me. He likes to feel the baby move and he is excited that it's a boy. We talk about baby names and he looks at baby stuff that we will need online, but I cant help but feel like he is not as excied as i am at all. He told me today that he all but dreads the baby stages and that it is going ot be so much work. That "women must have some mental block that makes them want to do all that over again, or they would never have more than one."
Now granted, DS was having a particularly annoying day today and OH was irritated with him already. OH is a wonderful guy. He works very hard so that we can have the things we need, he is caring and affectionate. He loves Dom and likes to do things with him, but he doesnt have a lot of patience for Dom when he doesnt listen or when he is being wild.
I dont want this new baby to make OH's life miserable, or for him to be stand-off-ish about the baby. I really dont think he will, but maybe that his affection will be forced... Probably just my hormones talking, but this is really weighing on my mind tonight.:cry: 

Any thoguhts? Thanks ladies, i love having you all here to talk to, as i really dont have any women friends IRL. (Not cuz i'm a weirdo or anything, i just have a hard time making friends...)


----------



## Desiree1694

So my birth stories...

For my son I had the PUPS rash which was the worst.thing ever I went in at 39 weeks and 5 days and they had never seen the rash that bad ever in that hospital so they advised me to be induced I was induced the following morning at 6 am as there was.no beds the day prior.. they started the pitocen at 7 am and the contractions were horrible at 10 am.they broke my water... around 1 pm they checked me and I was only 3 cm I asked for the epidural and after that my labor slowed down quite a bit at about 4 pm they decided to up the pitocin so around 630 they came in to check me and I was 9cm dilated they called my midwife who got there at about 630 she came in and checked and decided she was going to.scrub up as it was time to push.. by the time she came in his heart rate was really dropping I started pushing around 645 and he was starting to crown after a few more pushes she realized his cord was wrapped around his neck and one arm and every time he moved his arm his arm his heart rate dropped she cut the cord and I delivered him at 739 she then let hubby cut the cord again because it was first child and she thought he should experience that his labor and birth was about 14 hours from the time I arrived at the hospital.

For my daughter..

I was 40 weeks 1 day and at about 12 pm I knew it was happening I called the Dr and they said to come in the drive there was an hour away.. I got to the Dr's at about 220 and waited to be called by the time i got to be checked he said i was 6cm and my water was bulging so he sent me over to the hospital I arrived at 258 at the hospital and and my water had broke on the way over I put my gown on nurse came in check I was 10cm and her head was already crowning the Dr came in I started pushing and she was born at 329 she was born with in 31min of checking in to the hospital


----------



## campn

Just- I really don't know so many men who are crazy about pregnancy and babies in general. My DH kept pushing away having another one for a while too but I was like hey we are both getting older and I want to do this while I still have the energy. He already said how he'll go home after the baby is born and how he won't sleep on a chair at the hospital and how he'll be sleeping on the couch once baby is born so he can sleep well at night, but I'm sure once they see the baby all of this will change a little. Right now they can't bond at all and I understand, they just need time to think "oh, this isn't just a baby, this is MY child. My family." 

He won't be miserable, he may resent some parts of parenthood (don't we all!?) but I doubt he'll be miserable, especially with your DS getting older and more independent now. 

And yes women do get a mental block about birth and the newborn phase, I had a very traumatizing newborn phase with DS constantly losing weight, refusing to latch, pumping every 2 hours for 6 weeks, my dad hospitalized for a month for organ failure, suicidal MIL in my own house and a bad case of pneumonia. ALL before DS even turned 5 weeks old. It was horrible and I must have cried every single day but it all gets better that's why our brain lets it go. 

Just tell him I want you to be more excited about this for us, this phase in our life is so short and won't last forever.


----------



## campn

Just- Just got done reading your birth story. Was it his size that got him a bit wedged? My mom says bigger babies slip out easier than skinny ones but I'm not sure if that's true!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Just1. I'm sorry he's not getting into the baby stage, but he has time to come around. Maybe he's just overwhelmed right now. And one thing about low expectations is that they're easy to beat. Is it possible that he'll realize it's easier than how he is building it up in his head?

I have to say, I kind of push back when my mom and sister gush about how much they loved the baby stage. I remember my sister complaining, and my mom is still complaining that I didn't sleep through the night until 9 months (my dad told me that it was because I was lactose intolerant and they switched me to soy milk at 9 months, but you can't tell my mom that). I get defensive when they tell me how much I'm going to love it, and I just want them to let me experience it myself.


----------



## MummaMoo

Well, it's Sunday morning, one week after my meltdown on MrMoo, and I'm still in bed whilst he has got Sophie up and giving her her breakfast :happydance: I was awake ages ago, and desperate for the loo but held on to see if anything i said last week sunk in. Just waiting to see if I get my cuppa tea in bed. Oh, and we're going out for the day too :)

Just, great to see you here again! 
As for your hubby, I think it's as campn said, they struggle to really connect at this stage, and understandably so. My feeling is that the excitement and love will kick in, it's just going to take some time. MrMoo is the same. Last week when I had my big moan at him about being tired and needing some help with Sophie, his first response was "well, this is what happens when YOU want another baby".
Our newborn stage with Sophie wasn't plain sailing, we were all miserable as she was very colicky and had reflux, we're really hoping that this baby will be easier in that sense. I also think (hope and pray!) that it will be easier as we've done it before and have more confidence in how we handle everything. That's one reason why I wanted baby #2 - I want to enjoy it more and not spend much of my time googling everything and doubting myself. 
I think MrJust will come around. He just needs to get son#2 in his arms.


----------



## MummaMoo

Xan, you're so right, keep your expectations low and they are easy to beat. One of Jack Reachers mottos in life: hope for best, prepare for the worst :)
I've got a couple of momma friends who are very much into the yummy mummy thing in a big way, everything perfectly groomed, and they're always gushing on Facebook about their perfect little family, #lovehersomuch etc, which is lovely, but really they're just in their own little bubble of perfectness and outside of that, there are the rest of us dealing with tantrums etc. I met up with my two Midwife momma friends on Thursday and ones little boy was constantly running off, swinging off the top bars of a climbing frame... And he's not even two yet. The other momma was constantly following her little girl with a portable potty and mopping up puddles of pee, and I had Sophie standing at people's tables trying to sweet talk them into giving her some of their toasted teacakes or whatever they were having. THAT, to me, is the reality of parenting :)


----------



## hopie2015

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Reading the birth stories is actually making me less afraid of the experience. I'm not scared of the pain. I had a v. painful back injury, similar to the one my doctor had and she delivered twins at age 44 -- she said the back pain was much worse! I am just afraid of something going wrong. Interesting to see second+ births really do seem to go much faster. 

Just- sorry what you are going through with DH and the girls gave such great personal experience with that here. I think it's normal and he will change for sure how he feels once baby is here. I remember the newborn stage for my sister with a colic baby and their toddler and she and DH fought a lot..it is stressful but as Campn said, we need to remember each stage is temporary. What you guys are going through now will pass, as will the demanding newborn stage. 
Campn- you are one strong lady! That is incredible all you had to go through the first 5 weeks after birth of your first. You have a wonderful attitude. I guess that's what got me through terrible sick first tri and my parent's illnesses-- just reminding myself this is temporary and will pass. Things are still tough, but have gotten better and I need to remember that someday things will be much better. :)
Thank you soo much for the well wishes for tomorrow. I simply can't wait 'til appt. is over and hope scan doesn't take too long.
Like was said here, guess I just hope for the best but am prepared for the worst. 

Woke up with so many flutters at baby's usual time this morning...5:15! :) 

Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## Sweety21

Just, good to see you. And about DH's situation. I think it's just temporary and once babay is here he will be totally loving the baby stage. I have to push my DH too for second one and even though he didn't like idea of having two I managed to convince him. Man's have low patience when it comes to handling a toddler so it might be just that or he mig be having a tough day. Don't take it to heart. Probably just our hormones making us overthink baout situation.

Campn, thanks hun. I am aksing my friends about private scan because, I can't find anything nearby (may be it's just language issue)So, I decided to ask myJapanese friends. About OH, even I nagged my dh for a year or so to have one more to which he finallagreed. But, Ithink it's just men's way of thinking. 

Xan, Thank you so much.it makes me feel better to know that mine snuggler is not the only onwhie gives difficult time showing his /her bits.


----------



## Sweety21

Mumma, that is a big change! and I hope you got your tea in bed?


----------



## Just1more2

Thank you ladies so much for putting my mind at ease. He is the kind of guy that really overthinks things all the time so that may play a role. I'm sure once he holds this new bundle he will come round. We did have a good talk last night about the new apartment we will be moving in to in Maine when DS and I join OH there. He was making all these points about what will be good about this and that with a baby, so im sure he was just stressed and using that as an excuse. :hugs: really thank you all!!

Campn - Yes, my new midwives for this pregnancy think his size had a bit to do with my difficulty with DS. They have already told me that i will have measurements done around 36 weeks to see if this baby is comparable in size to Dom. If he is the same or bigger than they may recommend a required Csection. That would break my heart, so it worries me. Especially since at my 20W ultrasound, they said he is already measuring a week ahead. It makes me worry. I am REALLY hoping to be able to go natrual this time as i was not able to with Dom. But a healthy bub is all that really matters. I just want to be able to prove to myself that i can do it!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie, I'm going to be holding my breath for you! Your baby is going to be so much bigger this time, so seeing everything will be a lot easier :hugs:

Officially feeling better- occasional aches and pains when staring up or sneezing etc. but glad that scare is over.


----------



## ajarvis

I also love reading all the birth stories! Such a good reminder that you can't plan on anything lol. Pregnancy and birth is quite the beginning of the adventure :)

I bought a little sleeper today :) Although my god is it ever hard to shop for girl stuff when I don't like pink - particularly light pink ha. I have so much baby boy stuff from people who thought I was having a boy that I'm washing it all up so I can give it away . Silly people :p

Gender reveal was a big hit. My mom is ecstatic that it's a girl and was screaming like crazy lol. Although she keeps asking me if I'm sure it's just one. Oy.

Busy weekend but good! too bad tomorrow is Monday :(


----------



## ssarahh

Aj - glad the reveal went well. Bless your mum for being so excited!

Thank you for all the birth stories ladies. I have loved reading them all xx


----------



## mrsmax

Love the birth stories. Mine was a good and fast experience but still terrified that something will go wrong with this one. I keep reminding myself that everyone I see ever was born and every mum has gone through it so it is a natural thing that happens every day....

Good luck today Hopie x


----------



## MummaMoo

Lots of luck Hopie!!

No sweety, never got my cuppa tea!


----------



## campn

Hopie - I'm praying you get nothing but great news today hun! Update us just when we you can and whenever you have the time. I'm very hopeful it'll all be okay. You're a pretty sweet person!

Just- I'm sure this baby won't get stuck this time! Just because your cervix really isn't as strong as it was the first time, and that is great! I bet this time the baby comes out flying across the room :) 

AJ- I never understand when they ask "are you sure it's just one!?" Like I get this may have happened in our parents generations before scans, but not anymore! Not in this day and age :p

So we painted the nursery a base coat then in a few weeks we'll add horizontal stripes with a darker shade. It turned out so beautiful too. I was worried pink would turn out unbearable but we just picked a very pale pink and it looks so good.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ajarvis

Exactly campn lol. Especially at this point when I've had 3 ultrasounds :p I hear of it still being missed on the first one for example. But.. now? lol. After every ultrasound the midwife emphasizes the 1 BABY for my fiance ha.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - Hope you get good news today:) 

campn - love the pink!! Reminds me of when we decorated my daughters room:) My hubby is getting started on the nursery this week. I can't wait to get in there and decorate!

Love reading all the birth stories. I will try try to get min up soon! 
Anyone get lots of discharge? Sorry if TMI! But I noticed a very slight clear discharge. nothing ever get wet on my clothing, but I feel it comes down at time. I pretty sure its normal but I always worry! lol


----------



## Sweety21

Oh Mumma, I am sorry you didn't get that cuppa but, atleast there is improvement right?

Campn,beautiful pale color you have got there. Can't wait to see more of it coming to completion.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mumma glad to hear DH is making improvement! 

Campn I love that color! 

Hopie good luck today!

Mari I have clear discharge as well, I think it's normal! 

Here's my daughter's birth story... Nothing really exciting. Never was in labor, failed induction due to low fluid and restrained movements, and c section. 

My Birth Story

On tuesday July 16 I decided to go to the doctor because I wasn't feeling baby move as normal. She usually is very active in the morning and was very quiet. Since we had a scan a week before that that showed low fluid the Dr told me to be very aware of her movements so I decided to better get it checked out. At the Drs I was monitored and her heart beat was perfect. The Dr examined my and tried to get her to move around by poking and moving her and even poked at her head through my cervix but she just wouldn't move. She was moving maybe once every 3 hours. Dr ordered another scan to make sure her fluids and her umbilical cord was fine and the scan showed that her fluids had gone from 8.8 to 5 in only 4 days. Since 5 is the low limit for fluids the Dr said that we had to get her out. 

We then talked about the induction, he wanted to try it but was not very optimistic because my cervix was completely closed and my body showed no sign of impending labor. He told me he would try the induction the next morning and wanted me to check into the hospital that night so baby could be monitored because the low fluids could be dangerous. 

So I went home to get my things and went to the hospital where DH was waiting for me. Everything was so surreal I knew we were having a baby the next day. I slept like crap that night, got no sleep at all was so nervous and anxious and also they kept coming in to monitor baby. The next morning at 7am I was given that little pill to my cervix for induction. Nothing happened all morning, at around 1pm I started getting mild contractions. They monitored them and saw that they were not strong enough to start dilation- they needed to be at 100 and regular and they were at 30 and very irregular (and hurt so much! lol) We waited until around 4 when Dr came in and examined me and cervix was still tightly shut. He told us that baby needed to be out at most by the next day and offered to try another induction the next day since that one had failed and if it were to fail again I would have to get a c-section. The likelihood of the induction working was not good at all and it was very dangerous to keep baby inside with such little fluid. I talked with my DH and we decided it was best to just get the c-section that day and not try another induction, it was best to get baby out as soon as possible. So we scheduled my c-section for that evening. 

I was really nervous but thankfully surrounded by family to keep me company and also a distraction from the surgery. They took us for surgery and they couldn't get the epidural in- it took like 30 minutes and a call to another Dr for them to get it in, apparently my back was extremely swollen! They must have poked me a million times but thankfully it didn't hurt much at all. 

Once they got the epidural they started the operation and then after a while they let DH inside. When they got to my uterus my Dr discovered I had a ton of endometriosis and he showed my DH (he wanted to be a Dr and doesn't mind blood and operations lol) and told him that this usually causes infertility (ironically while doing a c-section for my baby haha). He proceeded to get the endometriosis out before baby and that took a long time. Finally they got Isabela out and she was crying to hard at first but kind of mixed with fluid so I was scared but they told me that's normal. She was born at 8:05pm and weighed 5lb 6oz, measured 45cm long and Dr said she has a big head. 

Then the Dr showed her to me but told me that she was underweight and didn't make the minimal weight so they had to take her right away to get routine tests for babies that are underweight. 

We knew she was no longer growing and it was one of the reasons she came out early but I didn't think she would be that tiny. I was obviously worried and was so sleepy while they were closing me up. I was so in shock and with her being so tiny I just wanted her to be ok. 

Surgery was over and I went into recovery were I had to remain until I could feel my legs again. My DH went with Isabela and I couldn't see him or her. Finally I went back to our room and DH told me Isabela was perfectly healthy. They had done all the tests and she came back perfect in all of them. I wanted to see her so I asked for them to bring her up and they did and we got to spend like 30 minutes with her. I was so pleased they did that because they had taken her so fast during her surgery and I was able to see her before going to bed. 

The next day they brought her up and the Dr came in and told us that even though she didn't make the minimal weight she was perfectly healthy and that she needed no special considerations or medicine or anything, that she was a normal baby.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Also wanted to ask a question :thumbup: I felt my daughter at around 21 weeks and I thought it was so late, she was so mellow and her kicks where always gentle, I think that's why it took so long! I am not skinny but I am not overweight either and I was hoping to feel this baby boy much sooner, specially since he seems so active during ultrasounds. But, I have an anterior placenta, anyone with an anterior placenta also? When did you feel baby? I'm getting impatient!!! :blush:


----------



## Lallie81

Hi all! Haven't had a chance to catch up on everyone's posts but I finally got lucky today and we found out that a little girl is heading our way! In absolute shock! Not a fan of pink at all!! Think it's because I've spent my life as a ballerina...when you have to wear pink day in day out for work it kind of puts you off!


----------



## campn

Borr- This time I also have an anterior placenta and I've only started feeling stronger regular kicks at 19 weeks. It sucks but it has no risks so can't complain much!

Lal- Congrats on your girl!! All the stores I've been to have so many other colors than just pink! There's so much blue, green, yellow, red and gray! Most of the clothes I've bought so far are non pink!


----------



## ssarahh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Also wanted to ask a question :thumbup: I felt my daughter at around 21 weeks and I thought it was so late, she was so mellow and her kicks where always gentle, I think that's why it took so long! I am not skinny but I am not overweight either and I was hoping to feel this baby boy much sooner, specially since he seems so active during ultrasounds. But, I have an anterior placenta, anyone with an anterior placenta also? When did you feel baby? I'm getting impatient!!! :blush:

I have an anterior placenta and I started to feel proper kicks at 21 weeks. This is my first though x


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats lallie!


----------



## MeganS0326

borr.dg.baby said:


> Also wanted to ask a question :thumbup: I felt my daughter at around 21 weeks and I thought it was so late, she was so mellow and her kicks where always gentle, I think that's why it took so long! I am not skinny but I am not overweight either and I was hoping to feel this baby boy much sooner, specially since he seems so active during ultrasounds. But, I have an anterior placenta, anyone with an anterior placenta also? When did you feel baby? I'm getting impatient!!! :blush:

I also have a silly anterior placenta. I started feeling medium strength kicks at the end of 18 weeks then stronger full power kicks a week or so later. DH just felt bug kick for the first time a few days ago and yesterday I saw my belly jiggle from a really powerful kick!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry I've been away upset and heartache for me this week but I think we are moving forward now as I can't change the past! I started feeling small kicks at 19 weeks but this week I've gone from nothing to ouch kicks! Anterior placenta her too x


----------



## Uni tsi

Lallie, yay! I'm so happy for you :D I feel the same way about pink, I don't even like pastels in general which does add a challange lol but there are a lot of bright primary colors out there, if you poke around. 

borr, it's amazing to realize how many of us have anterior placenta. I didn't realize it is so common. I am at 22 weeks and have finally been feeling hard kicks, but not with any regularity. I still end up relying on my doppler a lot, where I can hear her kicking away in there. I was told by 24 weeks, I'll be feeling nearly every kick. Hope it's true!


----------



## xanzaba

Lallie- congrats on having a girl! I know what you mean about the pink- I think that it puts me off more than blue for boys (blue is like a neutral color for me). I have a good friend, and when buying things for her little girl, I found a lot of nice things in deeper colors. Some of it was pinkish like magenta, but I prefer that to baby pink.


----------



## mari35racz36

borr - I also have an anterior placenta and I think I started feeling little flutters around 16 weeks. But they were not that often. Around 19-20 weeks I only felt tiny movements to my left side or very low. Just recently am I feeling bigger movements on both sides and up high. And finally at few days ago @23 weeks I actually felt some movement in the front middle. But mostly I don't feeling anything there. This is my first pregnancy having an anterior placenta.

lallie - congrats on a girl!! So exciting:)



Has anyone started to get Braxton Hicks contractions? I've slowly started to notice them over the past couple pf weeks. Last night was crazy. My stomach got so tight!!! Like I couldn't breathe or move when it happen. I remeber these happening with my other pregnancies as well, but you forget how strong these BH contractions can feel!! 
I also wanted to share that my hubby and kids can feel the baby move from the outside now. So exciting!!!


----------



## campn

I've started seeing my belly move, or more like *jump* whenever she kicks! This is my favorite part of pregnancy, I can't think of anything else I like. 

Mari- no BH here yet thankfully! I hated them so much and they were non stop in the third trimester for me. I didn't even know what they were for so long, I just thought I must be so constipated :p


----------



## Hope16

Mari- I had no idea what I was experiencing until you described them. I will feel my belly get really tight and hard and it kind of takes my breath away for a few seconds before the tension releases. I thought it was just the baby rolling around in a funny way. I've been having them a few times a day but they mostly occur at night when I'm laying down.


----------



## Sweety21

Lallie, Congratulations on baby girl.

Mari, I have experienced them.Infact,just had one where I couldn't breathe at all. Is it bad that they are starting so early?

Campn,&#12288;that's my fav part too. Also, when my dd talks and feels baby her happy face is my fav one too.


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - I love seeing my belly move too! So amazing to watch:)

Hope16 - That is exactly what i feel. Apparently they are practice contractions our uterus does to prepare us for labour. Mine happen a lot at night too.

sweety - It is totally normal to be feeling these now. They happen in the 2nd and 3rd tri. I felt then really early with DS1 at 18 weeks.


----------



## ciz

yup bh happening for me too. started this morning in fact lol. aren't they a joy haha


----------



## xanzaba

That's what that was! I think they started when I was having the round ligament pain. Boy, that was not fun.

Embarrassing question here- any of you ladies, um, leaking? I felt something the other day and was convinced it was fluid leaking, but then realized it was a bit of pee. Never been so happy to have peed myself!


----------



## MummaMoo

Ginge, sorry to hear you've been having some upset, I hope you're feeling better now : hugs:

Lallie, congratulations on your girl!

I'm not mad on pink either - when Sophie was born we were given some proper, pink FRILLY dresses. Ugh. I mean, thanks, so kind and everything, but no thanks. The Vertbaudet company that I've mentioned in the past are very non-pink, I get a lot from them. I'm trying to get mum to relay the message to people that if we have another girl, no fancy dresses please because they just won't get worn.

Yes! Loving seeing my belly move with kicks! I can lay down and watch my belly all night!

Finally got my bloods back regarding the slap cheek - no risk. New thing to look at, is the fact that my work buddy found out yesterday that she's been suffering with glandular fever. She's no longer infectious but we work together nearly every day so need to look at whether that could have been harmful.


----------



## MummaMoo

xanzaba said:


> That's what that was! I think they started when I was having the round ligament pain. Boy, that was not fun.
> 
> Embarrassing question here- any of you ladies, um, leaking? I felt something the other day and was convinced it was fluid leaking, but then realized it was a bit of pee. Never been so happy to have peed myself!

Yes Xan, I think I leak a little - it must really sneak out though because I never feel it! 
I feel a lot more hot and sweaty down there too, especially now the weather is improving for us over here. I'm now taking fresh underwear and feminine wipes with me just to feel fresh and dry, because I'm paranoid I smell!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I've never had any kind of contraction what do BH feel like? So i know wha i'm looking for :dohh:


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - I leak sometimes too. Especially when I sneeze or cough. My bladder is so bad. I've also got kicks to the bladder which have not been fun!! Lol


----------



## hopie2015

Happy to see all the good updates. A lot more movement going on!
Lal- congrats on the baby girl!! 
I have no idea what BH contractions are..thanks for describing them. 

I want to thank you all for all the kind messages of well wishes and support yesterday. You all are simply the sweetest! 
Unfortunately we didn't receive the news we wanted to hear. The scan took 1 hour- baby was moving around way too much! 
There is no right kidney and they didn't see an artery going to it, so 2 techs and the doctor concluded there is only a left kidney, which thankfully looks good. He told me there is no reason to worry, as everything else appears normal..thank God and to go back in 4 weeks for another scan. 

We left there feeling relieved that baby was measuring ahead and he said everything else looks healthy. So I am focusing on that good news. I hope I am not just in denial. But I need to focus on the good. Baby is weighing 1 pound 6 ounces already and is moving around a lot!

So drained today from hospitals/doctors after taking my mom today and thankfully her report was a lot better than last time. So I am counting my many blessings and again want to thank all of you very much for the support. I'll just keep praying and hoping..All I can do really.


----------



## ciz

Yes to the leaking too. Not nice. Been trying to keep doing my pelvic floor exercises but so far not really seeing an improvement. 

Ginge - for me they are very mild contractions like stomach cramps. I feel my stomach tightening up then relaxing they don't usually last more than a few mins. 
I remember with dd I was about 30 odd weeks and they lasted an hour and was a bit more intense than usual but thankfully stopped before I really started panicking.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, hopie :hugs: If the doctor is not concerned, I would be confident in that. I'm sorry that there is only 1 kidney, but you've got a big, strong baby in there, and my doctor said that measuring ahead is always a good sign.


----------



## campn

Hopie- Wish I could give you a huge big hug. You're just the sweetest person ever and you're handling this in the classiest and wisest strongest way. I really don't think you're in denial, so many people are able to live with just one kidney, the kidney just expands and gets bigger instead. As long as everything else checked out I would feel very good too. 

And a pound and a 6 ounces!? What a little chuncker! Going to be the cutest little baby I'm certain of it! :hugs:

Xan- ehm you're not alone! Ive never leaked even after giving birth to DS, but ever since being pregnant I have, like when I was sick and throwing up, or just sneezing. It's terrible man.


----------



## amantila

Mari: I started having BH two days ago. So glad you explained what they felt like! I felt my stomach tense up for a bit and wasn't sure exactly what I was feeling...didn't know if it was BH or baby moving in a weird way. I wasn't sure if you could get BH at this point in pregnancy! But I guess I'm getting them now!

Hopie: I'm sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for but you have the most positive attitude and I'm so glad that you are focusing on the good news that you received. Can't believe your little one is almost a pound and a half already! And measuring ahead! Try not to dwell on the kidney. Lots of people are fine with one kidney and you will be an amazing mommy to your beautiful little one no matter what.

Xan: I've been having some close calls lately at my exercise class. I always pee right before but by about halfway through...I feel like I can't control myself! Haven't leaked yet but afraid I will! :[


----------



## Sweety21

Oh hopie, I am so sorry you didn't get the good news you were hoping for. But, as many have already mentioned that one kidney is perfectly fine than there shouldn't be any problems. Keep the positive outlook! you are doing good job.

Ginge, Bh for me are kind of tightening of stomach with difficulty to breathe. I never experienced them so strongly last time but, they seem very strong this time around.


----------



## ajarvis

I also don't like baby pink. the deep dark color is ok though. So scared my MIL is going to buy all pink :p 

mari I started feeling Braxton hicks at 15 weeks! I was even having them during my anatomy scan lol Usually in bed at night. A strong tightening of the uterus. But sometimes if it's a busy day I'll get them just walking around - like today at habitat for humanity lol

Glad you can put your mins at ease with the slap cheek mumma!

Hopie I hear that only finding one kidney is more common than most people know. Glad your dr isn't worried

Today was my habitat for humanity day. I'm beat lol. Don't feel like we did alot, but was over 10000 steps for the day. So busy. But I so enjoyed it. Much more than my day job :p


----------



## amantila

Any first time moms starting to see stretch marks? I have them on my boobs and ONE butt cheek. How is that even possible?!?! Haha. My butt cheeks are not growing proportionally to one another, apparently. 

Was hoping I'd be one of those lucky moms who don't get stretch marks, but looks like that's not happening for me.


----------



## campn

amantila said:


> Any first time moms starting to see stretch marks? I have them on my boobs and ONE butt cheek. How is that even possible?!?! Haha. My butt cheeks are not growing proportionally to one another, apparently.
> 
> Was hoping I'd be one of those lucky moms who don't get stretch marks, but looks like that's not happening for me.

Aman I remember getting my very first at 28 weeks right on my side by my hip. I remember feeling so so upset about it! I got them on my tummy, boobs and right above my lady parts, which really was just an extension of my belly that deflated after baby :p 

I didn't get any new ones this time, but I've heard after your first you don't really get new ones unless you gain so much weight the second time. They'll fade quite a bit though and fake tanning will cover them up in case you wanna wear a bikini oneday!


----------



## ajarvis

Oh stretch marks. Mine were so bad. They were pretty much faded before I got pregnant this time, but that took YEARS!! I'm curious if they'll be back with a vengeance or not...


----------



## MummaMoo

Babies haven't given me my stretch marks, so I can't say I earned my stripes that way! Mine were from when I was younger and a big, big girl. 

Hopie, sorry to hear that the scan confirmed what the previous scan suspected, but everything else sounds sooooo good! I'm sure the kidney that baby does have will be a SoooooooperKidney and will perform its duties with gusto :thumbup:


----------



## xanzaba

I have some stretch marks going north from a massive growth spurt in high school, but none from pregnancy yet. I've been moisturizing like crazy, maybe that helps?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have horrific stretch marks but I'm a big girl anyway, I try not to look at them :blush: I'll be a whale at the end but hopefully I can drop the weight I was on slimming world but morning sickness up a big nope on that one!


----------



## Hope16

hopie ...even though I am not in your shoes I can totally understand how you feel. As reassuring as it is that the doctor says baby is healthy and strong, I know you can't help but wonder how life will be as he gets older. I think they have come such a far way with science that your baby will live a normal life, just as if he had two kidneys. I'm happy to hear everything else looks perfect! 

AFM I haven't leaked so to speak but the other day my hubby was making me laugh so hard, I was "thisclose" to peeing myself! I had to get up and run to the bathroom. I can tell my muscles down there are definitely weaker.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - I just want to give you a big hug:hugs: You are so amazing dealing with so much throughout this pregnancy. Sorry they have confirmed only one kidney, but sounds like all will be ok. And so glad your little one is healthy:) That's a great weight for you baby already!!

aman - I remember the exact day I noticed my first stretch mark! lol I was 30 weeks pregnant with my DD and the mark was on the side of my belly. From then on alot more came. They fade nicely when I'm not pregnant but look crazy when my belly gets big. I hate them!! lol


----------



## ciz

I've only started to have weak bladder muscles since being pregnant before I could control it. As for stretch marks I only got small ones around the 'love handles' area and tiny ones on my boobs. This was quite late into my DD pregnancy. So far with this one nothing has appeared yet but I don't think it will be long as I have a funny feeling this boy is a big Bubba. So need to get my bio oil at the ready =)


----------



## Lallie81

Sorry to hear it wasn't the news you wanted Hopie. I teach a girl with only one kidney and she's one of the best and strongest dancers in the class! I just have to remind her to drink water because she forgets when she gets into her dancing zone! As far as I know she hasn't had any problems and leads a completely normal life.. great news on all the measurements and that Dr seems unconcerned xx


----------



## hopie2015

You all are just the sweetest! Thank you so much. It really, really helps to hear all of your kind words. 

My dad lost a kidney due to kidney cancer a while ago and he is 78, and thank you for sharing the positive stories of those you know with one kidney. Dr seemed very positive and has 30 years experience, so will go with that. Funny- I started to worry and feel down after reading another board I posted and both girls went back for their 24 wk scans and the missing kidney was found. And then I read other posts about people dealing with some very frightening test results, and so that snapped me back to reality and gratitude again.

Campn- thank you soo much. Yes- I looked up baby's weight and he/she is quite a chunker already!! :) Must be all the pizza I'm eating. I so see why baby's movement is your fave part of pregnancy..it is sooo cool!

Everyone sounds great and I'm happy! I can't believe some of us are almost at 3rd tri! No stretch marks yet but I just started showing a little bit this week. I'm sure they will come!

Do any of you do kegels? It's supposed to help with the leaking, etc.. I keep telling myself I will start but never do them!

Thanks again all lovely ladies..Have a great day! x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hopie I really hope that the results change in your next scan. If not, I agree with everyone and your Dr seems so positive too, I know it's hard not to worry even so. Big hugs

Thank you all for your replies regarding movement. I am almost certain (you would think second time around I should know this!) that I felt baby yesterday and today. It's super gentle, but now that my uterus is larger I can push it from one side to another if that makes sense and I think I might have caused a complaint reaction :haha:

I used A LOT of lotions, bio oil, you name it with my last pregnancy. And still got stretch marks. By 16 weeks I had my first one. So I think that if you are going to get them you will, but creams and oil do help with making them look less worse or grow less I think. So I am still rubbing my tiger belly lol 

I pee my pants all day long. Not kidding. When I am not pregnant I have really bad bladder control lol so when I am pregnant I pee my pants all the time, lately with allergies it's been bad.


----------



## campn

I hear coconut oil helps with the stretch marks, but yeah some are genetically wired to get them no matter what. Booo! 

Still using lotions could help with the itching as the skin stretches. 

So do we have names for these babies yet!??


----------



## ssarahh

Campn - we are getting there with names. For a boy our favourite is Eddie. For a girl it's between poppy, lila and Cleo.

X


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - we only have one name so far. We really like Conner Nicholas. But that's not set in stone.


----------



## MummaMoo

Names? For a girl I have my heart set on Katie. For a boy.... undecided. We haven't discussed it too much yet but my favourite is still Daniel, or Edward (Teddy)


----------



## amantila

I've been using the Burt's Bee's belly lotion on my belly almost every day. But the only two places I've gotten stretch marks so far are my boobs and butt haha...wasn't even thinking about applying to those areas. Guess I will now and hope that they fade over time. I hate my changing body even though I know it's all for a good reason! Just hard to deal with. Thanks for the confirmation ladies and sharing your stretch mark stories, feelings, and tips. It helps a lot to know I'm not alone!

And as for names, we have settled on Lincoln Allen. Everyone already calls him Lincoln :] His cousin to be (sister in law is due a month before me) is going to be Carter Allen...so we have two very presidential names haha. We are having a joint baby shower next month and my mother in law wants to do a presidential theme!


----------



## Sweety21

I have stretch marks too from my previous pregnancy and they seemed to be getting worst this time. No Matter what i use it doesn't go away so, I have given up and started living with it. 

Mumma, nice name. For some reason I love that name alot. Don't worry&#12288;I won't name if I&#12288;have a girl but, it just sounds pretty.

SEXY DREAMS Again!
These dreams have become quite frequent now and today I actually saw the face of person I was enjoying with in dreams. My ex colleague. Those are so intense&#12288;I just can't come out of it. Anyone else have them so frequently?


----------



## hopie2015

Great names, everybody! They also aren't the most common names, which I like. We can only think of common names for a boy. Thinking Patrick. OH likes Anthony -- since I used to pray to St. Anthony all the time to meet a nice guy and then met him 7 years ago..ha! He thinks Tony will be cute! 
I like Alexandra for a girl..my middle name. Mari - Connor Nicolas sounds great together!

Amant- funny about the presidential themed shower! So cool baby showers are already being planned. :)

Sweety- none of the dreams here lately. My sleep is terrible. I guess I'm getting ready for the coming sleep deprivation.

Borr- thanks so much.. I hope so too. Glad you're feeling little movements now. I didn't until very late. Tech always said baby was moving like crazy on scan, I just couldn't feel it. 

Time to drag myself out for a 2 hour walk.. Have a great day, all!


----------



## xanzaba

We had Liam picked out very early on, but couldn't pick out a girl's name. It's a good thing it's a boy!

Hopie, are you going to announce now? Your mom is going to be so shocked!


----------



## Linzalora

*Sweety*- Haha! Your baby and mine should be best buddies! I went for my final scan in Malaysia, and baby had the umbilical cord strategically placed! :haha: I think we're giving up at this point and going Team Yellow officially... hahaha. If you can't beat 'em, join 'em, right?!?

*Just1*- Oh the hubs being away is terrible, isn't it? :cry: I'm so worried about my DH bonding with baby 'cause he'll have missed 60% of the pregnancy. I keep telling myself that there are military families and other careers where spouses miss the entire pregnancy and still have loving, complete families. So there is hope. I hope your DH comes around soon so you don't have to worry anymore.

Ah, the leaking! I'm leaking like sieve when I have an especially bad cough or really strong sneeze. I combat it by emptying my bladder all. the. time. I'm doing squats daily to reduce it, too, along with kegels.

Anybody else feeling like a punching bag already? My little one is so active! Little afraid of the baby bulking up 'cause with how powerful the little jabs are now... whew! I can feel most kicks from the outside now. I can't wait for DH to feel them! Only 3 weeks left, now! :happydance:


----------



## Hope16

I'm not sure if we will settle on a name until baby is born...but my hubby loves the names Julian or Landon. Still unsure of middle names. Boy names are harder than girl names for some reason.


----------



## Sweety21

Hopie, Glad you are getting all the sleep you can get now because, trust me newborns are terrible sleepers. Atleast mine dd was. And about dreams I am kinda enjoying them (chuckle). 

Linz, lol. Totally agree with you. I have decided if I&#12288;can't find out by 25th week I am going team yellow. I am trying to get gender scan but, so far no luck. Final scan? don't&#12288;yoh get scan every visit?


----------



## ajarvis

I'm still not feeling strong movement. But can usually feel her when my bladder is full! Pretty defined anyways. Can't wait for the stronger ones :) But I'll just be 21 weeks on Saturday so still early for strong movement. I expect it to increase alot by 22 weeks which isn't far away. Hoping the fiance can feel it by 24ish. These are my inside the head thoughts haha. Who knows what baby will decide :p


----------



## campn

I'm loving all the names! I started calling this baby Juliette and it feels so weird to give a name to someone you've never met or seen! 

I don't know what it is but I'm feeling exhausted lately, like worse than first trimester exhausted. I just want to sit all day and watch tv and that makes me feel guilty about not entertaining DS and constantly telling him "Can you please wait" but I'm feeling so frazzled brain.


----------



## mari35racz36

Love all the names ladies!!

Hope16 - Landon is my youngest name:) Love it!

Campn - I have almost no energy as well. I feel guilty about not doing more with my 4 year old. If I could, I'd lay on the couch all day too. I am not sleeping well so that probably has something to do with it.

Hopie - thanks:) So far it is only name I really like. Good for you going on long walks! I need to start doing that more.


----------



## hopie2015

Yes Xanz, I am going to tell my mom on Saturday -it's her birthday. We are totally going to shock her..everyone. I worry with her heart condition. She really won't believe it!
It is hard with girl's names.
Campn- you reminded me of a name I do love -- Juliette. That is so pretty! And think I forgot to say - I loved the nursery photo. That is the prettiest shade of pink. I think I might be the only fan of pink color on this board. :) 
Sorry you are so incredibly tired. 
You and Mari with little ones at home- it must be tough. I hope the fatigue is just a brief stage. I've been feeling it too this week..have to force myself on long walks, and they are getting soo boring!

Linz- so cool you feel so much movement! I did for a couple days and now quiet again today! AJarv- yes at 24 wks sure should be a whole lot more.
I agree with Campn - it is so the best part of pregnancy!
Sweety- keep enjoying the dreams. :)


----------



## ciz

Same campn! I'm feeling so exhausted lately too. I have so many things I want to do like make dd a little teepee and make ds his first outfit and my niece has asked me to do a play mat for her dd. Need to get cracking before I get too uncomfortable to sew.


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- I'm so happy for you and your mom. I'm glad you are enjoying the movement and the kicks. It's about time that you could enjoy the pregnancy a little. I bet sharing it with your mom will bring even more happiness.

I was just thinking I haven't been very tired this pregnancy, especially now. And then I couldn't stay awake and took a 1 hour nap this afternoon, after sleeping 10 hours last night. To be fair I just got back from a work trip where I had to do a lot of socializing and didn't get in a lot of sleeping. I agree, I am amazed at the women with LO on this board.

One question- when does 3rd trimester begin?


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - 3rd tri starts at 27 weeks:)


----------



## amantila

I'm still enjoying the second trimester burst of energy! Enjoying it while I can and grateful that I have the energy now at the end of the school year and right before we move into our new house!

I had the best day today! :] I took a personal day from work and had a total "treat yo self" kind of day haha. I slept in...made a delicious smoothie for breakfast, watched some tv, took a nap, brought lunch to my husband at work and ate with him, sat by the pool and read (for fun!), went to pure barre class (which I love right now), and got a mini frappucino from starbucks afterwards. Loved every minute of today! Haha.


----------



## campn

Mari- You must be right hun, the quality of my sleep is just bad, even if I go to bed early I don't get into that very deep sleep or I constantly keep waking up. 

Hopie- Awww she will be so happy! Maybe slowly hint about it cause of her heart, but I'm sure her heart will just jump in joy! And oh I'm a big fan of pink too really, I don't wear lots of pink but I'm into all things girly! It only bothers me when everything is pink, but same if everything is blue too. I'm multicolored :p 

Ciz- You're already calling him DS! That's so sweet!! I feel like it still hasn't really hit me that I'm having another child! I've been mom of one for almost 4 years!

Xan- I remember thinking the same thing when I was on here pregnant with my first. I was like oh thank God this is my first! At least you get to take naps even after the baby is born whenever they're napping. I've no clue how to get two kids on the same schedule, plus the baby will have her very own schedule :p 

Aman- Sounds like a wonderful and low key day! I really wanna go to the pool but I'm like will I splash everyone around once I jump into the water like that Shallow Hal movie? Let's face it though I will not jump, I will slowly waddle into it.


----------



## MummaMoo

Campn, with you on the exhaustion! My 2nd trimester burst of energy was VERY short lived! But Sophie had a habit of draining any energy in record speed! I'm sleeping like a log. I even go back to sleep once MrMoo has got up and sleep heavily again for half an hour, but it still never feels like enough! On Wednesday I could have sat at work and cried, I felt so tired - which I did a LOT when I was expecting Sophie. I even told the boss that if there was a spare bed on my area, I would have been in it!

We had another day out yesterday, to a Sealife Centre in Birmingham. We saw all the usual aquatic like and Sophie loved it, but when I was getting her ready for bed and asked her what her favourite part was, she replied "the carpark!" :rofl:

I can't wait to hear how your mum reacts to your news Hopie, it's going to be the best birthday present ever!


----------



## mrsmax

Damon and mamamoo :rofl: eva always picks the most mundane bits as her fav part. Or it is the ice cream or chocolate after paying a fortune in entrance fees!!

Feeling tired here but not too bad. Can't believe how huge I look though def more 7 months than 5! Happy Friday ladies x


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Ciz- You're already calling him DS! That's so sweet!! I feel like it still hasn't really hit me that I'm having another child! I've been mom of one for almost 4 years!
> 
> .

lol well for the moment hes dS haha got another scan in couple weeks to definitely confirm it. but yeah I'm feeling a lot of strong movements with him so its sunk in quite quickly this time. dd was a lot more subtle during the 20 weeks. wasn't until later and she made up for the kicks lol.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - So exciting you will be telling your mom this weekend! I can't wait to hear all about it:) You are not the only one who love pink on here! I love pink as well. You should see my daughter's room, so girly and I love it:)

Aman - What a fantastic day for you! I love those kind of days. I had a Starbucks Frappuccino yesterday too:)


It's a long weekend here and I am so happy. Hubby took today off too so he has 4 day weekend. Yay!! He is starting renos on the baby's room today. He went to Home Depot last night to get everything he needs. I will take before and after pics to post for you ladies once he is done. I am thinking it will take him up to a week to finish. He literally has to build a walls. lol


----------



## ajarvis

Mari whereabouts in Canada are you? 

I'm in Calgary and we wanted to go camping for the long weekend. But I can't find anywhere it's not going to snow/rain :p being pregnant with a sore hip and not allowed to drink camping doesn't sound so fun haha


----------



## mari35racz36

Ajarvis- I live in Ontario. About 40min outside of Toronto. Such a big camping weekend!! We are lucky weather is really nice here. It will be 21-24 degrees all weekend. But I'm not sure the weather up north where lots of people go camping. Hubby and I used to camp every Victoria Day weekend before we had kids. I miss those days! My kids don't want to camp now. Lol


----------



## ajarvis

I lived in the GTA when I was a teenager. We had a cabin in haliburton and a trailer in napanee. We are big campers lol. 

My youngest likes it but would be happier at home. He's just SOL :p


----------



## Sweety21

Mumma " the carpark" ? ha ha. That's hilarious. 

Hopie, good luck with telling to your mom. Can't wait for update.

On exhaustion, I am drained and hardly able to move by end of day. I also take nap with dd but, still can't keep up witgh daily routine. Don't think I will ever have the energy surgeries which everyone talks and are talking about.


----------



## Just1more2

Glad all you ladies are well! 
We have a first name picked out for our boy nugget: Avery. But we are having a really hard time with a middle name! 

Linz: I have been feeling like a punching bag for a couple of weeks now. It is so hard to believe that someone so small can be so strong already!! Maybe we well just have little muscle babies! :haha:
Campn: I have been doing the same thing with DS. He really gets on my nerves lately and I feel bad for being short with him... 
It's so weird to think that I am going to be a mom to 2 soon. I can't really wrap my head around it yet.


----------



## xanzaba

Ajarvis, Mari- My cousins grew up in St Catherine, but now they've gone back to Winnipeg. They have a cabin in Kenora that we've been going to for years. My family and I have lived South of the Border for many years now, but I love those summers hanging out by the freezing cold lakes, going fishing, and eating chips from the chip man.

I love the names that are going around- Avery is one of my favorite, but it was rejected because my husband's family is French and doesn't sound very good with a french accent. Warren too- with a French accent is sounds like Roah-roah!


----------



## hopie2015

I hope everyone's fatigue is at least a bit better today. Tough with having little ones at home. And Mum and others who are working full-time too.. not easy. Hope everyone's OH can help out this wknd and you all get some rest time. Anyone go for a prenatal massage yet? I'm thinking that soon. 

Thanks, everyone! Yes Campn- good idea..drop some hints first so I dont totally shock her. I can't believe I'm finally announcing! Just so happy to have my mom okay on her birthday and really the news we are sharing doesnt feel real!

Not good news on Zika in the US today. Wondering if the bugs carry it here or if the women were traveling. Campn- do they talk a lot about it in Florida on the news?

Lulv- are you going for your scan next week?

Mari- I miss camping too! Too risky here now with all the ticks and lyme disease.
Looks like lovely wknd weather for a lot of us. Enjoy, everyone!!


----------



## amantila

We love the name Avery too, but we were going to use it as a girl's name. Avery Marie...if I ever have a girl.


----------



## ajarvis

campn as far as I've heard there have been no transmission in the US yet via mosquito. So that's good news anyways. Hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- I've heard a lot about Zika, as my sister works for the CDC and I live in a hot, humid place. The only place they know of in the US where Zika is spreading is Puerto Rico. All other cases are travel- or sex-related. We're already getting mosquitos which does scare me, but I've been using vaseline with aloe vera and it really does seem to repel them! Today I had a mosquito buzzing around me, but it wouldn't land and bite me. Finally a dragonfly came around and the mosquito disappeared :)

They say it is okay to us bug spray in pregnancy, but I'm saving that that for really mosquito infested times (who knows what is _really_ safe in pregnancy).


----------



## ciz

Apparently vapour rub keeps the bugs away. Dunno if guys in US have that or something similar. Helps with headaches too rub abit on the temples =)


----------



## MummaMoo

Also lemon room sprays repels not sure how true that is - and tea tree?


----------



## campn

I've read that there aren't any transmittions in the US yet, the pregnant women who got infected all got infected overseas, or their partners were overseas and transmitted it to them sexually. 

But they say that's only the tip of the iceberg, once summer hits it'll really spread. 

I've been lighting those mosquitos repelling candles in our screened patio if I go out there, if you are scared of products with deet use the children's one, they're natural and mainly just citrus essential oil.


----------



## amantila

24 weeks today! Wooohooo viable pregnancy day! :] Baby had better stay put until at least the late 30's though! :]

As for bugspray, I'm just going to use the real deal. Mosquitos LOVE me and I'm not messing around with them. I've been told that bug spray is safe during pregnancy and I'd rather take my chances with bug spray than with zika. :] I don't trust the natural remedies will do their job for me. Even the kiddo spray didn't do a great job repelling them from me last year! Maybe I should just stay indoors and hide haha.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I use a dry oil spray from Avon bugs hate it and we use it in homemade fly spray for horses haha! We had a single name for each gender, Sophia jade and Oscar James :)


----------



## campn

Aman- Happy V-Day!!!

Also I would just use the deet kind, my GP had me swear it's the kind I'd use few years ago when I got bit bad and had a very bad allergic reaction. Apparently my own skin just hates me.


----------



## Linzalora

*Hopie*- No one has contracted Zika from an actual mosquito IN the continental US. They contracted it while traveling elsewhere or through sex with someone with Zika. My mother lives very far south, and she said they are taking the threat very seriously, all the same. The issue is if mosquitoes bite someone infected and then spread it- fortunately, that has not happened yet. Hopefully it never happens.

In Malaysia, we have to be vigilant against malaria and dengue, so I already feel like I'm extremely cautious (read: paranoid) about those nasty little blood suckers.

I love all the names. You ladies have excellent taste! DH and I haven't talked about it much. If it's a boy, we want to honor my father who passed away 4 years ago. If it's a girl, DH actually wants to name her after me! I was kinda shocked, and still don't know what I think about that...

I have happy news today! My DH surprised me with a new home! He's got a little townhouse for us, and it's just perfect. He's moving in now so that when I arrive, I can settle right in. I am overjoyed. :happydance:


----------



## Linzalora

*Campn*- Oops, just realized I repeated what you said... >.<


----------



## MummaMoo

Having such a weird feeling day! Feel really like i'm not on this planet and just want to go back to bed!

MrMoo and I were going to have an afternoon of de-cluttering too.. hope he lets me off!


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies, I have been in such a bad mood the past three days. It just seemed like one irritating thing after another kept happening. Much of it I knew I was overreacting to, but couldn't help how I was feeling. It was kind of starting up again this morning but I got on here to catch up all the past several days I'd fallen behind and after reading all your cheerful posts I'm feeling so good and positive. :hugs: thanks, everybody! 

On zika, I have a lot of health anxiety to begin with so I have really exhausted all sources of information to try to keep abreast of it. I was using botanicals for repellent that worked really good most of the time (made by badger balm, which has a lot of really safe products) but then I came across this report from the Environmental Working Group: https://www.ewg.org/research/ewgs-guide-bug-repellents-age-zika/what-you-can-do-about-zika

Executive summary for the busy: They're basically like "just use the deet, ladies." There is also the stuff that Avon discovered, that is better for children, but it doesn't work for me. But, if you have time to read the report, it explains in detail what the risks of deet are, which turn really isn't all that bad. It's a rare case of a chemical whose reputation is worse than it deserves. Apparently, botanicals, while they can be effective, do not particularly work against the specific kind of mosquito that carries zika. And, when I really scrutinized the label, actually some of those essential oils in my brand probably aren't really that great for preggers anyway. 

I find the EWG so credible, after reading the report I bought some deet. It's a total seismic shift for me. I think it's good to stock up now just in case, because if we really need it later it will probably be sold out.


----------



## Uni tsi

Oh, on a more positive note, I'm very excited: DH and I might be starting on the nursery today! He's going to replace a spot on the ceiling from where we had to fix a roof leak and I think I shall talk him into getting the paint today too :D


----------



## MummaMoo

Yay for some nurseries being started!! Can't wait to see what you're all doing! 

I caved in and napped when Sophie went for her nap, been asleep for over 2 hours so really should get up now!


----------



## xanzaba

I had a little scare this morning. I cut my finger making breakfast and it wouldn't stop bleeding. Finally it stopped, and we took the dog to the beach, where it started bleeding again. I came home and elevated my arm, at which point I started blacking out. I'm feeling dizzy and tired, but overall better now, but whoa, that was scary!


----------



## xanzaba

We just bought a stroller! Getting real...


----------



## campn

Uni- I've honestly been the crabbiest version of myself and it always makes me feel so guilty when I blurt something a little mean to someone. With DS I was mostly happy but sensitive, this pregnancy I'm like "I hate people!" 

Mumma- Glad you took a nap hun! Seriously it's soul altering when you have a good sleep! 

Xan- Aww hun be careful! Says the one who is always on the verge of falling! I hope you're feeling normal now. Yay for stroller!!


----------



## ciz

Ive been very moody/emotional this past couple weeks. Trying to stay clear of people as much as possible lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Bumping, 25 1/2 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Uni tsi

xans your bump is very cute :) looking good!


----------



## amantila

Awww xan...cute bump pic! And be careful! You sound like me haha. I'm constantly breaking things and hurting myself :[ 

I felt my first rib kick today! That did not feel good. Haha. Hopefully that was it for awhile because baby is kicking lower down now.

Also, my hips and groin HURT. Bad. Like can't put on my pants standing on one leg at a time bad or sleep through the night because I wake up at night and my hips feel on fire. I've been sleeping with a pillow between my legs and doing core exercises, and taking some warm baths to try to relieve pain. The pillow helps some at night but I get frustrated with it because I'm using a huge memory foam king sized pillow and it takes up a lot of space. I think I'm going to buy one of those little knee pillows and see if that helps at all. Also going to talk to my doctor about it tomorrow at my appointment and see what she recommends. I get to do the gestational diabetes test and orange drink thing tomorrow. Hoping that goes well! And I just took the day off tomorrow so I could go to my doctor's appointment and relax afterwards. Maybe I'll try some swimming and see if that helps my hips at all.


----------



## xanzaba

Amantila- last week I had groin pain and aching hips/thighs. I think it got better after my body adjusted to a growth spurt, and walking a lot helped too. I'm trying to keep up with low impact exercise (long walks, swimming, stretches) and it seems to help.


----------



## MummaMoo

Xan - rocking the bump and bikini look! I'm not envious at all..... ok, a little bit..... ok, a lot! (Cowbag :) )


----------



## aidensxmomma

Since I haven't actually shown off my bump yet, here it is. 25w with Baby Boy. :)
 



Attached Files:







20160522_222324-2.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MummaMoo

Looking good aidensmomma!
I've taken bump pics the last two weeks but just never got around to posting them! Shall try and it done!


----------



## MummaMoo

Here's my 25 week bump, last Sunday.
https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412523897.jpg


----------



## xanzaba

Nice bumps, Aiden & Mumma!

Mumma- I only sport the bikini at home. I have civilized, maternity suits for in public :)

Definitely noticed my boobs filling in the past couple of weeks. It feels like my belly and my boobs take turns with their growth spurts.

We went to brunch yesterday and there were 2 other pregnant ladies, and they were definitely further along than me. It got me to wondering whether my maternity clothes are going to still fit in 3 months. I definitely am going to have to go into work the 1st half of August, or at least however long this one will let me.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have leaky boobs :o what the heck!


----------



## amantila

Xan: thanks for giving me some hope that the pain may subside in a bit. If your hips and groin hurt last week that would have been when you were right around 24 weeks, which is where I am right now. Took a bath last night and it was heavenly. First time all day my hips didn't hurt. And my boobs are huge! I'm normally a B cup so I'm not used to having any cleavage haha.

Mumma: Great bump pic! Love little Sophie admiring you in the picture!

Aiden: You look great too! Love seeing all of the bumps grow! :]

Here's my most recent bump pic: 
https://s33.postimg.org/43ichzc27/IMG_8324.jpg


----------



## campn

Loving all the bump pictures! You all look so beautiful!!


----------



## ajarvis

Great bumps ladies!!


----------



## ssarahh

V day bump for me x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MeganS0326

Getting in on the bump action with my V-day bump!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3282.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xanzaba

I took the glucose challenge test today (sounds a lot more fun than it really is!). It wasn't too bad- just tasted like those really sugary Fruit Punch drinks that my mom never let me drink as a kid. Afterward I felt a bit nauseous, but sweet things have been making me nauseous, especially in the morning. I also told the midwife about bleeding so long after cutting myself and she said it might be a sign my platelets are too low. Hopefully the results come back quickly so that I don't obsess too much.


----------



## campn

Thought I'd join in on the fun too! My almost 23 week bump. It's crazy so many of us are already viable!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MummaMoo

Sooooo many lovely bumps, and edging ever nearer to bring classed as viable!

Can't believe I have only 14 weeks to go!! Eeeek!


----------



## hopie2015

You all look wonderful!!! I haven't taken a bump pic yet.. I think I am finally showing a bit though this week.. especially after I eat! :)

Xanz- that is scary you blacked out a bit after cutting yourself. So glad you are okay and good dr. tested blood. I also cut myself with a huge knife this wknd cutting a bagel.. Bled 20 mins..v. lucky it wasn't worse. What is wrong with us? We are always either falling or cutting ourselves at the same time! ;)
Great the long walks and stretches help with pains.. I am trying to walk 2 hrs a day and stretch and so far no pains..but I am sure they will come soon!

Congrats on so many of us now passing v-day..Yay!! :) It is so exciting to think that third tri is so close for us. 

Glad to hear the glucose test doesnt taste too terrible. I am convinced it is going to make me sick next week. Hoping for great results for all of us. 

Finally told my mom! We think she sort of knew! She knew that even though she was so ill when I had the hypermesis that something was wrong and even said to my sister she thought I could be pregnant but my sister said no way. Ha! It was a very, very special birthday for her. :)

I hope the fatigue is better for everyone this week. Mum- so glad you got a good nap in when your dd did. 
My mom said 5th, 6th and 7th months were great but 8th month gets tougher!


----------



## xanzaba

Ha ha- hopie, I was cutting an english muffin! We really are sore-sisters :) Glad your mom was so happy with the news, it must be a relief to have family to share it with after all you've been through.

Also, I didn't understand what V-day was, now I feel silly. I was thinking Valentine's Day, but that was clearly wrong. Then I then I thought Queen Victoria's Birthday, but, no. Viability day! Oh!!! That is the best of holidays!


----------



## amantila

Loving all of the bump photos! Each bump is so unique and beautiful! :] 

hopie: so glad you finally got to tell your mom! She must be over the moon excited for you! And I'm glad she waited for you to say something instead of guessing when she was wondering if you could be. Glad you got to tell her when you were ready!

xan: I took the glucose challenge test today too! That orange drink was nasty, but not as bad as I thought it would be to be honest. It tasted like tang with about 2 extra cups of sugar added. Haha. Not something I would ever elect to drink on my own, but at least I got it down and kept it down alright. 

Talked to my doctor about my hips and she pretty much said it was normal and not much I could do about it. She said I could use a knee pillow and if it gets really bad I can take tylenol pm to help me sleep at night. That will be a last resort for me though. I went swimming today and it was wonderful (I took the day off again because the school year is almost over and I had one more personal day to use). Relaxed by the pool afterwards in the sunshine with my book. Baby Lincoln enjoyed himself I think, he was squirming around visibly in my tummy! :] 

Now I'm making dinner and waiting for the hubs to come home. BBQ chicken, corn bread, and roasted asparagus. Yum! :]


----------



## LuvallmyH

Here is my bump pic. 



Loving everyone's bumps. They are all equally beautiful!


----------



## ajarvis

So exciting that there are so many at viability!! Can't believe it's already that time :)


----------



## campn

All the bumps look so different but yet all are due in September and all look beautiful! Heart melting! September will be filled with new born pictures! 

Luv- Hey I need to understand the Mac and cheese box thing!!! What what? :D is it to like compare size or is there something to it? 

Some of you had their glucose tests already!?? My doctor with DS and this doctor do them around 26-27 weeks. The drink was okay I didn't get sick but I hate sugary drinks. I hate anything sugary in general. Just hope I pass though.

Hopie- So happy you told your mom!! What a smart cookie she is!


----------



## MummaMoo

Hopie how sweet that your mum knew, deep down had an inkling. It's the mother/baby bond, maybe &#55357;&#56835;

Campn - yeah, soooo many beautiful babies are going to hit the thread in September, isn't it an exciting thought!?

I love looking at the bumps, and seeing all the shapes and sizes. Mine isn't beautifully rounded, it's quite like my bump with Sophie, sticks out bigger at the top and then goes in. Sophie changed shape a lot, at one point she looked more like a ski slope.


----------



## LuvallmyH

campn said:


> All the bumps look so different but yet all are due in September and all look beautiful! Heart melting! September will be filled with new born pictures!
> 
> Luv- Hey I need to understand the Mac and cheese box thing!!! What what? :D is it to like compare size or is there something to it?
> 
> Some of you had their glucose tests already!?? My doctor with DS and this doctor do them around 26-27 weeks. The drink was okay I didn't get sick but I hate sugary drinks. I hate anything sugary in general. Just hope I pass though.
> 
> Hopie- So happy you told your mom!! What a smart cookie she is!

Yes, lol, my ticket says he is the size of a box of mac & cheese! Hard to imagine he's so big already.


----------



## xanzaba

I love all of the bump pics and how we are all blossoming, as the secretary at work says.

I took the bump picture to reassure DH's family that, yes, I really do look pregnant. They are getting concerned because they saw a couple of pictures of me where they couldn't really tell if I was pregnant. Although it is a little annoying, I know they do it out of concern. They know about my 2 last pregnancies and DH told them I've only gained 8 pounds so far. I was a little overweight after the last miscarriage, so it's within the normal range of weight gain and my doctor isn't concerned. I love DH, but he doesn't quite get what he should filter from his family!


----------



## mari35racz36

24.5 week bump pic!! I have really popped! Lol

I'll catch up on the rest of the posts after I drop my kids off to school:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

Luv- Ugh how stupid of me! I didn't even notice! And it's so hard to imagine they're this big already! I'm starting to get a little sad cause this may be our last baby so I'm trying to really enjoy every minute but it's flying by!

Xan- LOL I hate how families bring up their "concerns" like you need an intervention! When DS was born one of DH's cousins didn't comment congrats on any pictures we put on Facebook, she just kept saying "Wow why is he this tiny? Is he healthy?" I restricted her. Probably my hormones. 

And my DH has got no filter either! We have a name picked but I don't want to share it with the real world yet and every time they ask about names he almost says it then I interfere right away and say no nothing yet. He was like why all the secrets!?? Secrets? Really? Let's give them my bra size too so nothing is ever private in this family :p


----------



## hopie2015

LOL Campn...that made me laugh so loud and I'm at the library!!
Too funny Xanz and Campn- hang in there with them...men can be so darn clueless!

OH is so clueless about women stuff it is funny. He is asking me if newborns sleep a lot. Then said since I am pg, does that mean I no longer am getting a period??? lol

Everyone looks great!! I am a bit concerned I don't have much of a bump.. but they said at 23 wks baby was already 1lb 6 oz. I am sort of tall but not really.. 5'7. I don't know. I guess I will find out more at my dr. appt next week. I cxl'd it this week...feeling nauseous and want to put off that awful sweet tasting drink til next week!
Luv- is your appt. at end of the week? 

Amant, Camp and Mum- thanks! I feel better that she knows now. Yes, she said mothers just know these things!

Amant-- that dinner sounds soo good! Glad you got to relax by pool and took time off. Hope your last day of school comes up quick. The swimming I bet will help. Hopefully stretches will help too. I'm really getting a lot out of them. I heard swimming is the best exercise to do during pregnancy but I don't know where to go to a pool around here and I would rather avoid getting myself into a bathing suit! :)


----------



## ajarvis

hopie my fiance didn't understand why I wouldn't be getting alot of sleep when the baby was here - since I'll be off work and all :p

OY! He's a great stepdad, but we've only lived together for about 4 years. So he wasn't around for the newborn stage.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hopie, my appt is tomorrow. I'm all sorts of anxious. I know it could really go either way & that terrifies me. I'll update as soon as I can.


----------



## xanzaba

Luv, hopie- Good luck with your appointments. 

I just received an email from my OBGYN, but it was just a summary of care, and did not say anything about the results. I guess no news is good news- if something was off they would want to tell you right away, no? I might go home early so I don't spend the next hour or so checking my email. DH has type 1 diabetes, so I know that GD wouldn't be the worst thing to deal with for 3 months, but I just want to know.


----------



## campn

Hopie- I'm sure your little one is just fine! I'll try to look up my old bump pics with DS but I basically had none. I think first time moms don't really have a huge bump. I'm sure you and baby are perfectly fine <3

Luv- I'll be stalking the thread tomorrow and thinking of you. Update us whenever you feel comfortable. :hugs: I'm very hopeful that things will be okay. 

Xan- Do you mean your glucose results? If so they usually don't call/email if things come back normal, they only contact you if your results come back high. I'm sure it's good news. 

Aj- Men! I barely got to take naps with just the ONE kid so I'm pretty sure with having other kids sleep will be a thing of the past.


----------



## campn

Here at 39+1

I'm probably already bigger than this now :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MummaMoo

Hopie, I agree with Campn (always do!) my bump with Sophie was well hidden away in there - a lot of people at work (that I didn't work closely with) couldn't tell I was pregnant one person was incredulous ("ARE you??" In a high squealy voice) when I told them at 32 weeks, and that was a lady that was pregnant herself at 18 weeks. Also I had to explain to a guy at 35 weeks why it was my last week at work. Your stomach muscles are reluctant to relax with your first so hold everything in nice and tight :thumbup:


----------



## mari35racz36

Luv - hope your appoint goes well today. Will be thinking of you:)

Hopie - don't worry about the size of your bump. Everyone carries differently. I basically barely had a bump until about 20 weeks and they it just popped out of no where! Lol I am 5'8 and if your taller your bump can definitely hide more. Also, with this being your first, muscles are tighter and will probably not stretch as fast. Sorry your are not feeling well, I hope it passes soon. I'm not looking forward to my sugar test next week. I hate that drink!

Xan - I am sure it good news. They would definitely call your right away if there was an issues with your tests results. :)


I want get your opinion on comment my neighbour said to me yesterday. I was doing some gardening and putting new soil down. I ordered one of those massive bags of soil that sits in your drive way. It like 10 feet away from my garden. So I used a shovel to brimg the soil to the garden. Took me about 20min. My neighbour told me to put that shovel down and i shouldn't be doing that. I thought that was odd. It was nothing strenuous and just making my garden look nice. Why do some people think pregnant women should not lift a finger?!?? I don't like being told that I can something!! Lol She compared what I was doing to shovelling snow. She basically tried to argue me for a couple min. I stood my ground and said I am just fine and just becuase I'm pregnant doesn't mean I can't do things. I have a 4 year old that still wants to be picked up all the time! Sorry for my rant.


----------



## xanzaba

Great bump, Mari! 

Campn- I can't believe that was taken at 39 weeks!?!

Hopie- I didn't really have a "Um, yeah- she's pregnant!" bump until 23/24 weeks. Mine kind of hit over night, and from one day to the next people started saying "I didn't know you were pregnant- I just saw you last week!". I'm 5'9 so I think height does play a role, and it being your first also figures in too. There are some days that in the morning, depending on what I wear, I still just look bloated. After lunch it's pretty visible though.

I can't believe I did it again- I went swimming again yesterday, had some groin pain, so stopped what I was doing, waited and did some backstroke. Now I think I pulled a muscle in my upper abdomen! It's not as bad as last time, and definitely less scary since I have been here before. But seriously, do I have to live in a bubble for the next 3 months?


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- the gratuitous advice gets on my nerves as well. I try to remind myself that they think they are being helpful. It's not worth getting our blood pressure up, though, so I just usually smile and nod, and then go treat myself to ice cream, a warm shower, or some yoga.


----------



## campn

Mumma- You're the sweetest!! Love ya!! <3 

Mari- I got a comment like that from my sister when I said I wanted to go to a theme park, it's just a bunch of dolphin shows, aquarium, petting zoo and other boring stuff, not like I would get on a roller coaster (hate them) and my pregnant sister was like "Don't you think you shouldn't go? You're pregnant, take it easy." And she had an attitude about it. So what now I can't even walk around!? I'm only 23 weeks and I don't have pre-term labor or complications thank God. I've a kid to entertain too and I feel bad about not taking him to do something fun. 

Once baby is here many of the things we can do now will have to be put on hold for a while. Pregnancy isn't a disability! 

Xan- I know it was so small! He was 5 lbs 4 oz so maybe that had to do something with it. I think this baby will be 6-7 lbs though!


----------



## Hope16

I finally reached 24 weeks! Feeling ecstatic!! :happydance:
I have my 24 week checkup today at 4pm. I think the doc is just going to listen to the heartbeat and check to make sure my bump is growing as it should. I'll update tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 77.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xanzaba

My GD and blood levels are good, one less thing to worry about :)


----------



## campn

Hope- You're gorgeous! Good luck at your apponitment! 

Xan- what a relief! Glad all is good!


----------



## ajarvis

Mari so many people are like that lol. My midwife is funny. She doesn't want me sitting up from laying down without assistance, but is all for me going to the gym and lifting weights... ha. Little bit of a conflict there :p

campn we're going to disney land in 7 days. Walking better not be banned ha. Although I can tell now I'll be sore from it. My lower back this time around is not happy. But I can't lay in bed until I'm due 

Congrats on 24 weeks hope!

Glad all is good Xan. It's always nice to check off those boxes :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

Scan went great. All measurements were perfect this time! I'm so relieved. Thank you for you kind words and support. 


He's measuring 1lb 7oz already!


----------



## xanzaba

Yay, so happy Luv!


----------



## ajarvis

Wonderful news luv!


----------



## Hope16

Thanks Campn!

Great news on the scan Luv!!


----------



## Lallie81

Lovely to read everyone's updates and see all the different bumps. Sometimes I am still amazed at how clever our bodies are!
My stubborn child still refuses to cooperate at scans and so I had a lovely anomaly scan where the poor Dr couldn't get her to stay still long enough for a picture of any sort! That being said I think we did get one good shot...of her stomach! But, more importantly all looks good and she agrees it's a girl (with my first I was told girl but got a surprise later on).
My GD is back plus an iron deficiency so that means even more meds for me as am already injecting clexane daily and taking aspirin. I don't get it though...my levels seem to sky rocket when I have healthy stuff. Yoghurt and muesli sent my levels crazy high but peanut butter on toast was fine?? I don't know what to eat any more....
Oh and I finally made some purchases! A few clothing bits that she certainly doesn't need but are oh so cute!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Lallie- I know more than I ever wanted to know about blood sugar because of DH having Type 1. When you eat things with sugar but without fat, you digest the sugar more quickly. When DH's sugar is really low he avoids chocolate (higher fat) and goes more for something like soda. Peanut butter would make you digest the sugar from the bread more slowly. Also yogurt has a lot of lactose, which is a type of sugar.

Also, there are a lot of false positives with that test. My OBGYN said to avoid a high carb load and eat something with protein, so I had eggs and toast.


----------



## campn

Aj- Really walking (with a few breaks) is recommended during pregnancy so I don't see the big fuss? Just stay hydrated with lots of water and sitting breaks and maybe a hat and you'll be fine. 

Luv- Wonderful wonderful news! Also that profile looks so much like Juliette's profile! Twins from different mommies!?? :D 

Lal- Where you from? Your info says UAE but I feel like you're English?? We also got told our DS was a girl and it was quite the shock when we were told it's a boy! I'm glad it didn't happen this time!


----------



## hopie2015

Luv- I am sooo thrilled for you!! Congrats on the perfect scan and measurements of your baby!! :happydance: 
I often think about what your doctor said about my baby's one kidney when you asked him and it always makes me feel better. :)

Hope- you look so great! Best of luck tmrw.

Xanz- sorry about the muscle pull again but great news on your blood test results. I hope some ice can help and light stretches?

Lal- sorry-- that can be tough... I hope you can get some guidance more on what to eat. Xan gave excellent advice I didn't know. My friend with gd lived on eggs- she used to make crustless quiches with veggies.. I am going to try that. Am eating way too many carbs. 

Mum and Campn- thank you -- that is interesting that FTM's show later due to muscles. You guys made me feel better. I just really look bloated! 
Campn you look so fabulous! I agree- we can do things now that we can't for a while right after baby gets here. I'm going to keep up with my 2 hour walks until told not to. Pregnancy sure isn't a disability but there always will be people who seem to make you feel that way. 
Mari- I so hear you with your neighbor..plus this is your 4th pregnancy, I think you know what you can and can't do! And truth is thank thankfully so far without any complications, we can do most anything. 
My mom told me not to carry my laptop- it's too heavy and not to do much yoga. She stopped after I asked her to please not treat me differently.. I get weird with that, so totally hear what you ladies are saying.

It's our first hot day here and I cut my walk short. It's gonna be a loooong, hot summer!!


----------



## ajarvis

That's definitely the plan campn! I walk everyday, but disney will be a full day because we only have one day there. But well worth it. The kids are so excited :)


----------



## MummaMoo

It's really frustrating when you get told you shouldn't be doing that - especially when so many aspects of my job is physical. What makes me laugh is when these people say "you shouldn't be lifting that bag" (a big bag of paper for recycling) but don't actually offer to help.
I've been finding work painful the last couple of days, the pulling feeling around the groin has been horrible, and even the baby moving around isn't pleasant. I've caught myself waddling too on a couple of occasions, and it might sound daft, but can definitely feel that my hips have loosened!


----------



## amantila

Mari: When people say stuff like me I just tell them that I'm fine and that I'll ask for help if I need it. And if they nag, I let them know that my doctor says that I'm healthy, my baby is healthy, and that I don't have to act like I have a disability. Plenty of mommies already have little ones that need to be picked up and carried while they are pregnant and they do just fine. 

I'm dealing with that at work right now, but I don't mind because usually my students offer to help me out. We have to pack EVERYTHING in our rooms before summer because they are redoing the floors and hvac system and need everything to be cleared out. So my students have been really nice about offering to help if I need to move something big/heavy. I appreciate when they offer to help instead of just saying "you shouldn't be doing that" and judging.

I just ordered SO MUCH FOOD. I didn't mean to. Didn't know how big the servings would be. I was really craving some (cheap) Italian food so I ordered to go from Olive Garden (I'm normally too much of an Italian snob to do this but I was desperate). I got mozzarella sticks, ravioli and meatballs, salad, and cake. I'll be eating this for the next week I think haha.


----------



## campn

Mumma- That is so accurate! They give you all those snide comments but never help. I cooked a huge meal for my inlaws when I was like 36 weeks with DS and they never offered to help me. They just sat a watched.

Some days I also feel lots of pain down there. I'm not sure where it's coming from? Cervix? Birth canal? Just somewhere in that region. Especially if I'm tired then try pushing like a chair or the bin full of toys in DS's room. 

Aman- I hope you develop an apetite and finish them up! I've been eating a lot lately and especially at night like before bed. Usually I snack on carrots, grapes, cucumbers so it's not always too bad!


----------



## Uni tsi

Lal sorry to hear about the GD. I've been dealing with that too. It is weird at first figuring out what causes spikes and what doesn't. As Xan said, fat does help the carbs release slower. But sometimes, I still feel like it's all backwards. They say whole grain is better, but anything whole grain spikes my sugars like crazy whereas I can eat some white bread or a potato and it barely blips my sugars up at all. :shrug:

Mari, that's so obnoxious that your neighbor tried to talk you out of gardening. I kind of have to wonder, how old she was? I've noticed the older generation seem more likely to tell me not to do something, whereas there's only one younger woman so far who really stood out for getting on me about doing things. And when I explained to her I was perfectly capable, she admitted that once she's pregnant she intends to let everyone wait on her and said she didn't want to lift a finger. And, she actually hissed at me "Don't blow my cover!" LOL


----------



## Lallie81

Thanks so much Xan that's great advice and yes I agree Uni, sometimes it makes no sense!

I am British Campn, I just live in Dubai!


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- It does seem like the hunger has finally settled in. Yesterday I woke up early and was trying to wait for lunch with my mom. For a "snack" I ended up eating some cheese, a bagel, and a few cookies. I think I finally have pregnancy hunger! It also helps that I'm finding where I can track down gluten free goodies that are more appealing than the chicken and rice I have been eating for 2/3 of my lunches :)


----------



## hopie2015

Campn- how rude your in-laws didn't at least offer to help with the meal while you were 36 wks. I just don't understand people sometimes!
You sure are eating healthy snacks.. I need to take a lesson!

Amant- how was Olive Garden? Haven't had it in ages. I am now on a Greek kick. Great place I just found and inhaled the chicken slouvaki platter-- sooo good. At least I ate something healthy and was finally starving, as last few days felt nauseous. Also have a salsa and chip craving lately! I love that a lot of my aversions are going away. 

So I read that 25th wk marks the third trimester? I can't believe I am in 3rd tri already.. wow! Wondering how you moms found the third tri to be? Lots of tiredness, pains and I read moods can act up again?! But I am hoping first tri is still the worst?! 
:)


----------



## campn

Xan- Haha you should see me at night. I come out of my bedroom like a hermit and stare at the fridge and pantry for 5 minutes, then repeat and repeat. Pretty soon I'll eat the dead :p I think it only gets worse as the pregnancy progresses! 

Lal- Yay! I guessed correct! I've never been to Dubai but I've always heard how lovely it is. Florida heat is already bad though. 

Hopie- I no longer cook anything for them, not because they don't help but also they always act grossed out. I cooked this shepherds pie and before they touched it they went googling what goes into a shepherds pie :p so yeah no more! 

I think it starts at 27 weeks? Or possibly 26 and 3 days? I'm not sure. I found the third trimester to be exceptionally bad starting 35 weeks? I think once I hit 37 weeks I literally cried every single day until my due date. My back constantly hurt, my heart burn was awful, I couldnt sleep, I was crappy and exhausted and being full term in the summer was cruel. AND YET AGAIN, I'm pregnant in the summer again, in Florida this time!


----------



## Uni tsi

Where did spring go? Isn't it still supposed to be spring? Why is it 90F degrees? :wacko:

I'm so uncomfortable already and summer is just starting .... :dohh:


----------



## ajarvis

I thought third tri was 27 or 28 weeks. 

or halfway through 27? lol.


----------



## Uni tsi

Found this just yesterday regarding when trimesters start and thought it was pretty helpful: 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...gnancy-trimesters-vary-depending-country.html

However you measure it though, we're all getting close now! :D


----------



## hopie2015

Campn-oh my gosh, your in-laws are too much!! You have a great attitude about it though. Glad you no longer cook for them!
Wow- full term pregnancy in the summer again..in Florida! Luckily you are probably in a/c most of the time. But it makes it hard to get out to take walks. I'm shut in all day..not going back out in the 90 degree humidity-- the city is awful when it's like this.
Uni- I so hear you...bring back spring!

My book says 25 wks for third tri but others say 26/27. I also read an extra 450 calories a day the last 2 months..yippee! So the hunger gets strong in 3rd tri? Maybe the pregnancy hunger you guys are talking about finally hit me today because all I want to do is eat.


----------



## MummaMoo

Ok so i'm going backwards - my hunger has taken a serious hit - not that it will do me any harm! For lunch I had a slice of bread and a processed cheese slice.
I did make a lemon cake last night though and have had three lots of visitors so had to have a slice with each of them.... :)


----------



## amantila

Me too, mumma! My husband was really nice and surprised me with takeout from the place that I've been asking for over the past couple of weeks. I was so happy to get it but I could hardly eat any of it :[ And I didn't really eat my lunch today. I had a cookie and some salad (no protein...just lettuce and tomato). Weird. Usually I'm voraciously hungry and then I go through phases where I'm just not interested in eating.

Hopie: Olive Garden was alright, tbh. I really enjoyed the mozzarella sticks but was pretty disappointed in the ravioli and meatballs. That's what an Italian food snob gets from ordering Olive Garden. I have a tough time with restaurant meatballs in general though. I always order them expecting them to taste like my Italian great-grandma's recipe, but they never do! It's a lot more work, but I always enjoy them a lot more when I make them at home! :] 

Today was the last day of teaching classes! Tomorrow is the first day of final exams! Woot woot! Then next week I have to give exams Tuesday and Wednesday, and professional development/packing our rooms on Thursday and Friday and then I'm DONE! I can't wait. I totally snapped at the principal today. I need to be done for the year.

I went to the principal to ask if we had ordered any scantron sheets with the consumables money this year and his response to me was that he didn't believe in scantron exams and that we shouldn't use them for finals. I snapped. I have ALWAYS hand graded my final exams and included both short answers and essay questions on them. This year, I have 167 students and 7 classes which is 2 classes more than usual and about 40-50 students more than usual. I said "I understand that philosophy, but given the circumstances this year between packing, my student load of 167 students, and the expectation of a 24 hour turn-around grading period for exams, it would have been nice to not have to grade everything by hand."

Don't know where that attitude came from. I normally never speak up and HATE any type of confrontation. I blame pregnancy hormones.


----------



## Uni tsi

amantila said:


> student load of 167 students, and the expectation of a 24 hour turn-around grading period for exams, it would have been nice to not have to grade everything by hand.

24 hour turn around? OMG that is insane! Your principal is living in fantasy land if he thinks people wouldn't use scantron under those circumstances. If he wants carefully graded qualitative analysis, then more time should be provided. 

Good for you though for telling it to him like it is! 

I think there's something to your pregnancy hormones theory - I've noticed I've been a little more confrontational with people as well. In a work meeting, one of my peers was giving wrong information about procedure and I attempted to interject a correction but he just kept talking over me and raised his voice. So I raised my voice right back at him and continued to repeat the correct policy information until I won the shouting match. :shrug: Because I didn't want people to be misinformed.... and afterwards all I could think was "omg did I really just do that?"


----------



## MummaMoo

Momma bears rule! Got to love how the pregnancy hormones can give us unknown strength and courage. I turn into Scrappy-Doo - "lemme at 'em! Lemme at 'em!". And never, ever give me advice starting with "you want to......" that's red rag to a bull. I HATE being told what I want to do. As my FIL found out the other day. MrMoo has learnt not to have a conversation with his dad whilst on speakerphone:dohh:


----------



## campn

Aman- I actually hate Olive Garden but I didn't want to say that when you had just ordered from there but I find the food to be so bland and mushy, I prefer carrabba's even though it still won't compare to your grandmas recipes. These recipes are holy! 

Pregnancy has made me even more blunt than I am, like you Mumma, I'm like oh just let me at them, but I figure being sarcastic can work too cause you can say "You suck! Oh just kidding ha-ha"':p 

It will get even worse once we have our babies, I noticed having a child made me way more courageous in general I'm not sure why, we just get that fight or flight adrenaline rush for months.


----------



## Hope16

Ugh yesterday was a rough day hormonally for me...

I do my best to wake up, get dressed cute, do my hair and makeup because I honestly believe if you look good, it will help you feel good. And being pregnant there have been a lot of days I just don't feel well. 

The second I walked into work, a lady I know calls me over and says "omg you look huge! when did this happen?" and I said, really? I guess my belly did get bigger. And she looked shocked! and repeated, "wow you really got huge."

I cried all morning. I was so hurt by it. I know my belly/thighs are growing but it's one thing to say, wow you popped! versus geez, you look huge! It's hurtful.

Anyone else experience rude comments?

(Update: I had my 24 week checkup yesterday. Baby's heart rate was 160 bpm. He was moving around like crazy! I have gained a total of 18lbs. Doc said it was perfectly fine and he wasn't concerned at all.)


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hope16 said:


> Ugh yesterday was a rough day hormonally for me...
> 
> I do my best to wake up, get dressed cute, do my hair and makeup because I honestly believe if you look good, it will help you feel good. And being pregnant there have been a lot of days I just don't feel well.
> 
> The second I walked into work, a lady I know calls me over and says "omg you look huge! when did this happen?" and I said, really? I guess my belly did get bigger. And she looked shocked! and repeated, "wow you really got huge."
> 
> I cried all morning. I was so hurt by it. I know my belly/thighs are growing but it's one thing to say, wow you popped! versus geez, you look huge! It's hurtful.
> 
> Anyone else experience rude comments?
> 
> (Update: I had my 24 week checkup yesterday. Baby's heart rate was 160 bpm. He was moving around like crazy! I have gained a total of 18lbs. Doc said it was perfectly fine and he wasn't concerned at all.)

Happens to me all the time! It's terrible. They start saying how they can't believe I have 4 mos left. Blah blah blah. People are very insensitive and speak before they think too often. 
I've gained at least 23 lbs.


----------



## Uni tsi

Hope, wow that's just so rude. I wish people would think before they spoke. Flaunt that belly - I bet you look great!


----------



## mari35racz36

Hey ladies, it been a crappy week here. The stomach flu has got me and my kids. I have no sleep for days... I feeling a bit better but 2 of my LO's are still sick. I just hope it passes soon. 


xan - you are so right, not worth getting my BP up over silly comments. I was civil and nice to her, but I was just shocked. Next time Ill go and get some ice cream too:) Glad for tests results were normal:)

Campn - Ugh, I hate when people say "take it easy"!! lol I don't have any issues with pre term labour either. It hard to take it easy when you have kids already. People are funny sometimes.

ajarvis - thats so funny you can go to the gym but need help getting up from siiting! I wonder why she suggests that? I have reccently asked my hubby for help when getting up from sitting sometimes. I feel like its so much hard now. Even turning from one side to the other in bed take so long. lol

luv - I am so happy to hear your scan results were normal:) Great pic!

uni - I know, I was just doing some light gardening! She is 37 and a mom of 3. lol But she has a different mindset on alot of things in life. Like she doesn't think women should do physical labor. When neighbors were building their fences last year, she commented on how some of the wives were helping and thought that was strange. I was so shocked. I told her there was wrong with the wives helping to build the fences. Me and my hubby laid patios stones together and have done lots of home renos. SOme people just have a different way of thinking. She is literally my next door neighbor, so I stay nice, but OMG does she piss me off! lol


----------



## campn

Hope- My "closest friend" constantly keeps calling me "fatty" like all the time thinking it's funny, not only that but whenever I go to her to vent about anything she says "You're just being hormonal" like she doesn't validate any of my feelings. 

When I was pregnant with DS I couldn't please anyone. DH's aunt said my belly looks so huge, and DH's grandma said my belly it's too small. 

I think the ONLY appropriate comment you can make on any pregnant woman looks is "You look beautiful!" We don't go commenting on how they look every day!


----------



## ajarvis

Awe campn that's too bad. All my "your huge" comments are from my mom :p then she just stares haha. But I carried huge with my boys too and so far trending the same. I like being huge pregnant. It's when you're "allowed" to be and usually people don't mean anything negative by the comment. I'm even picking up a two piece for vacation because I'm too cheap to buy a maternity bathing suit lol. Plus the sun will be good for the stretch marks haha

Made it to body pump again last night - twice this week :) Feel so much better. I was so sore for the two weeks I was sick and not working out or walking etc. Amazing how just using your body and exercising it can help things!


----------



## Uni tsi

AJ way to go making it to body pump! I need to get back on track with fitness. It's been hard the last few days when it's so hot. I think about going to the gym but I don't have air conditioning in my car, so I hardly manage to leave the house at all. I should really get that fixed, or I'll be a shut in all summer lol


----------



## campn

Uni- My mom is really careful about what she says, she likes to baby me so every phone call she has her 10 commandments for me and I always tell wow if I've only done that before :p she used to argue about me not putting pants on DS and it would be like 85 F out then she wants me to put pants and huge fleece blanket on him. Ugh. 

Uni- Are you in California? It's already in the 90es here which is a joke seriously. That's the thing about the US, no matter where you are in the country, the summers are hot.


----------



## ajarvis

Uni i'm heading to Los Angeles Disney world next week and then phoenix Arizona. I'm hiding in a pool or AC the entire time!!


----------



## Lallie81

That's just awful Hope. People are so insensitive it's untrue.

I agree with the courage levels. A colleague said to me today "omg your bump just gets bigger every time I see you which is like 3 times a week!" I told her to stop being so horrible! No idea where that came from!!!
Struggling with the heat here in Dubai too.. about 115 degrees today!


----------



## campn

Lal- Is that the base temperature!? Holy cow I'd seriously go insane. I'm trying to keep it extras cool inside the house at least!


----------



## xanzaba

I'm trying not to freak out, so any feedback is welcome. For lunch today I went with a senior member of my university who wanted to go to Chick-fil-a. To avoid gluten (breaded chicken, buns etc.) I ordered the Market Salad and enjoyed it, until I realized that I had just eaten blue cheese. I looked on the website and it is pasteurized, so it should be okay, right? There wasn't that much either...


----------



## campn

xanzaba said:


> I'm trying not to freak out, so any feedback is welcome. For lunch today I went with a senior member of my university who wanted to go to Chick-fil-a. To avoid gluten (breaded chicken, buns etc.) I ordered the Market Salad and enjoyed it, until I realized that I had just eaten blue cheese. I looked on the website and it is pasteurized, so it should be okay, right? There wasn't that much either...

Xan I wouldn't worry too much, honestly even if you eat it every day the risk is still small, especially now that you're mid second trimester. I've eaten feta cheese and cold cuts often without any problems.


----------



## Uni tsi

Xan, as a cheese aficionado, I have looked into this extensively and from all I've read, yes you are fine as long as it's pasteurized. All the blues, soft cheeses, feta, brie etc, all is fine as long as it was pasteurized. So, you're in the clear! 

Lallie you win the prize for too hot! A dubious distinction heh AJ comes in second I think lol yikes! I do not envy either of you ladies.

Campn, I'm on the east coast. I agree it's just hot everywhere. It's supposed to rain tonight; I'm hoping it will bring some relief.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. I've had baked brie that was pasteurized, but there's something about blue cheese that seemed scarier than other soft cheeses. I'm really looking forward to not having to worry about all of the banned foods in a few months!


----------



## campn

Xan- And ibuprofen since Tylenol doesn't put a dent in my headaches or aches, but most of all is alcohol. I'm not even big on drinking but like those yummy refreshing cocktails!


----------



## MummaMoo

It's pate I've been dying to munch on lately. Nom.


----------



## amantila

xan: I've had blue cheese and blue cheese dressing a bunch of times. I read that it's fine as long as it's pasteurized, which it usually is here in the US, but I always check.

I miss sushi (my favorite is salmon avocado...mmmm) and pretty much since I've been pregnant, all I've wanted is a Wawa hoagie with turkey, cheese, and shredded lettuce (this store is only in NJ/PA area and I am in Ohio...). My mom lives in NJ and I'm thinking of telling her that she has to bring me one when she comes to see the baby. That will be her ticket through the door. Haha. I probably won't even want to eat it then.


----------



## hopie2015

Hope- I'm sorry about that idiotic co-worker. Such a stupid thing to say. Just remember - your baby is growing & thriving and laugh to yourself if she ever makes a stupid comment again... and also you look great!
Like Luv said - there will always be people who don't think and make dumb comments.

Uni- thanks for the great advice on cheese. I didn't realize that about feta and have been eating it a lot at this new greek place I discovered. Relieved to know all okay if pasturized.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful long weekend.. Enjoy! :)


----------



## Uni tsi

All I want is raw oysters :hissy: And any of that other stuff everyone just mentioned lol I could go for all of that. Especially the sushi. And the wine. 

If I wasn't allowed to have cheese, I honestly don't know if I could make it. I love a really stinky cheese. And coffee. Seriously, if they were like "no coffee" I don't know if I would have that much willpower. I would try of course, and then I would feel really, really guilty when I slipped up. So, thank goodness that's just on the moderation list, and not off limits. Mmmm just talking about it, now I think I'll go make myself a decaf as I've already hit my limit for today :dohh:


----------



## campn

Uni- Maybe just eat the cooked sushi? Honestly I've a friend who eats sushi and she's just careful and her doctor seems okay with it. 

I had people telling me I can't have coffee and of course I just brushed that off, with a child at home I need coffee to even get going with my day as sad as it sounds! If I don't have a cup everyday I get a horrible headache. I'm addicted but hey, it could be worse :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MeganS0326

Y'all are making me hungry..... I want a margarita and a medium rare steak soooooo bad. Already told DH that is the first meal I want once we leave the hospital.


----------



## xanzaba

Mmm, the forbidden fruit menu. I used to love oysters when I lived in the North East, but thankfully they are just not as good down here. And not as safe.

I've given up on red meat. I don't like steak well-done, and red meat has been giving me heartburn. I would eat the occasional hamburger, but with gluten issues it's not always easy to find gluten free buns. Gosh, I sound like a baby, not someone about to have a baby...


----------



## campn

xanzaba said:


> Mmm, the forbidden fruit menu. I used to love oysters when I lived in the North East, but thankfully they are just not as good down here. And not as safe.
> 
> I've given up on red meat. I don't like steak well-done, and red meat has been giving me heartburn. I would eat the occasional hamburger, but with gluten issues it's not always easy to find gluten free buns. Gosh, I sound like a baby, not someone about to have a baby...


Xan just remove the buns they give you and eat it without! If you take it to go you can put your own bun or even butter lettuce!


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> xanzaba said:
> 
> 
> Mmm, the forbidden fruit menu. I used to love oysters when I lived in the North East, but thankfully they are just not as good down here. And not as safe.
> 
> I've given up on red meat. I don't like steak well-done, and red meat has been giving me heartburn. I would eat the occasional hamburger, but with gluten issues it's not always easy to find gluten free buns. Gosh, I sound like a baby, not someone about to have a baby...
> 
> 
> Xan just remove the buns they give you and eat it without! If you take it to go you can put your own bun or even butter lettuce!Click to expand...

Or take your own bun with you and swap it.


----------



## MummaMoo

27 weeks!! Third tri now, right!? Eeeeeeeek!


----------



## ssarahh

MummaMoo said:


> 27 weeks!! Third tri now, right!? Eeeeeeeek!

Third tri!! Congrats :) your on the home straight now x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Being in the UK my midwife said if you eat at sushi places and never got sick then it's fine to continue. They tend to be a bit ott with the don't eat stuff. You're not supposed to eat runny eggs bit I only like my yolks soft and runny and I haven't stopped eating them same as mcflurry and milkshakes from McDonald's I continued with my first and will with this one but I could happily scoff some pate on toast right now mmmm


----------



## campn

Mumma- Your pregnancy is flying by mama! I'm not even viable yet!! :D


----------



## Mummy1506

Wow our First Ladies into third tri, we will have baby announcements before we know it!!!
Hope everyone is well. 

X


----------



## Lallie81

Wow third tri! That's crazy!! Congratulations!

Yep, it's just stupid hot out here and then everywhere you go is freezing with AC! So hard to dress appropriately. Am not so good with farenheit but we have about 45 degrees celsius at the moment but still climbing. It will start to cool down end of sept and be gorgeous by beginning of November. 
I strongly believe in eating things in moderation even when pregnant, as Ginge said unless you normally go somewhere really dodgy for sushi you might as well go for it! I eat all cheeses (the laws and restrictions on unpasteurised cheese are so tight it's actually really hard to find in supermarkets and restaurants!) I also eat ham, scoffed lemon meringue pie this weekend and let myself have the odd glass of wine when I really feel like it. Oh wow...i'm the bad influence hahaha!


----------



## MummaMoo

Aw, we're kind of cheating though, I shouldn't be here really but was September 1st going by LMP. It's the scans saying otherwise. Still reckon I won't be the first to pop!

Campn, you're SO close to viable. And your bump is saying "hell yeah!"


----------



## campn

Mumma- These babies are so unpredictable I've learned that! With my son someone who was due three weeks after me had her baby before me! I was like no no not fair!! I made it to 40+1. I'm hoping to go earlier this time but doubt that will happen!


----------



## MummaMoo

That happened with me campn! With my last circle of forum friends I was the first to get pregnant, the next lady was due two weeks later and then someone else a week after her - the last one expecting to pop, popped first! And Sophie didn't arrive till 40+13! I just can't imagine this one being early or on time at all. We know that every pregnancy/birth is different, but when you've only experienced one, it's hard to imagine it going any other way! And if it is different, this is the root of my main concern - I was in hospital being induced so i was, there for all of it - how am I going to handle it if it happens on its own!?


----------



## Sweety21

Am I hearing "third trimester" ? Congratulations Mumma. Babies, sure are unpredictable mine came 15days earlier last time(when first time moms are suppose to be late) and it's going to be same this time because of repeat c-section. 

How is everyone doing? I am mia for few days but, occasionally pop in here to check. I tried getting gender scan but, there were few drawbacks so, gave it up and decided to wait till 13th june. But, on happy note I am just one week away from my viable week.


----------



## Alea

Apologies for my prolonged absense. Life gets in the way sometimes. Sending love to you all from bump and I x


----------



## mari35racz36

Mummamoo- congrats on the 3rd tri!! The final stretch!!


----------



## mari35racz36

mummamoo and campn, I never go into labour on my own. I went overdue with my first by 8days. Most of my friends all went into labour between 37-39weeks. I am always induced. I am really hoping this time I go on my own and not overdue!! My OB said he is going to do membrane sweeps on me starting after 37 weeks. I am not sure if they will help much.


----------



## campn

Mari- Big hug!! Membrane sweep worked for me! I lost my mucus plug the next day, then went into labor that night. 

Did you try all those labor inducing tricks? Walking, bouncing on birthing ball (my fave!) spicy food, pineapple, black licorice, red raspberry leaf tea, primrose oil, sex, nipple stimulation (helped me) and I'm sure there are more stuff. 

Castor oil is one with lots of success stories, but honestly I was too chicken. If I had gone overdue I would have tried it though.


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - that"s good to know you had success with a membrane sweep. I've done the bouncing ball, lots of walking, raspberry leaf tea and spicy food. This time i'll try nipple stimulation, primrose oil and sex(if I can! LOL). I am too chicken to try castor oil as well. My OB says he will let me go to 41 weeks, but don't want too! lol


----------



## MummaMoo

I never tried the castor oil, I heard too many "it's dangerous" horror stories so kept well away from that one. Don't think I'd have the stomach for it anyway!
I tried lots of pineapple, hot HOT curries (apparently according to MrMoo the smell oozed from every pore for days afterwards), sex (started to lose my plug after that one, lucky we even managed it after me eating the curries, MrMoo hates that kind of food/smell). Bounced on a ball, walked every day... none of it worked.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies I'm sorry I've been gone for a while, my sil got married last week and had been helping and running around and housing some relatives, etc. 

I started feeling baby finally about two weeks ago and he's getting stronger. Had my 20 week appointment today and all looks good, anatomy scan is in two weeks (not sure why but my obgyn does anatomy scans at 22 weeks rather than 20) 

Also we decided on a name and I'm excited. :cloud9: Sebastian:cloud9: I hope to start on the nursery soon! I feel like baby is coming and I have nothing ready!


----------



## campn

Hopefully that this isn't your first you will go earlier Mumma, your body should think oh I remember this! I think once I go into labor it'll go really fast, but question is when right!?? 

Borr- Lovely name hun! I also panic a bit thinking of everything I have yet to do (one like touring the hospital where I'm giving birth and sterilizing bottles/pump) hopefully we'll have everything ready in time. 

Have you ladies seen these adorable scarf bibs!? I love them!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Hopefully that this isn't your first you will go earlier Mumma, your body should think oh I remember this! I think once I go into labor it'll go really fast, but question is when right!??
> 
> Borr- Lovely name hun! I also panic a bit thinking of everything I have yet to do (one like touring the hospital where I'm giving birth and sterilizing bottles/pump) hopefully we'll have everything ready in time.
> 
> Have you ladies seen these adorable scarf bibs!? I love them!

Yeah, exactly that Campn, WHEN!? This is my concern is in my head a lot now - where will I be? Will I be alone? Willi i be alone WITH Sophie? I've come to realise I really don't like the not knowing! Oh and yes, those dribble bibs are lovely, i got some for Sophie but they're not quite as bunched up as in that pic.

Lovely name choice borr. !

So two days into the final 3 months and i feel it's hit me with a train. Oh, does everything ache! Still think it's absolutely ridiculous that we're approaching the end and I've still only had one Midwife appointment. Next one is next Tuesday and I've arranged to have the whole day off so I can meet with a buddy afterwards for a much needed catch up.


----------



## campn

I've a rant that almost drove me into all night crying last night, but a little background about my older sister, she asked me when she was pregnant back in Egypt if she can come stay with us and deliver her baby here. Totally 100% depending on us. I agreed. Took her everywhere to shop for baby, appointments, DH drove her to the hospital at 3 am when she went into labor, then I went to be with her and stayed with her. Picked her up, took her to the hospital for appointments again and again (dragging 11 months old Benjamin behind) 

I gave her everything she would need for the baby, even my breast pump, my own clothes just everything. Even now that she's back here in the US, DH and I have constantly been running her chores, taking her to appointments doctors and government, everything. 

So last night I asked her if she'd come and stay with us (she's staying with my little sister now) during my last week in pregnancy in case I go into labor late at night again and DH's parents live an hour away. I have no one who can be here with Benjamin that is close.

And she said umm I don't know, have your inlaws watch him. Like seriously? I've always been there for you 200% of the time and I can't count on you to watch my son so I can go give birth!? Not like I'm going on a trip! Just broke my heart and completely dissappointed in her.


----------



## Alea

I never made it to full term with Moo so I am really hoping to at least make it to 36 this time around but my chances of having another premature baby are high. For that reason, I can't offer any tips on getting labours going, I'm afraid!

Sebastian is a lovely name, borr.

Has everyone else settled on a name for their LO?


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- I'm sorry to hear about your sister, that is really very selfish of her. You have every right to be frustrated. It sounds like something my sister would pull- I have to balance my expectations with thinking positively about her. Hopefully she will come around- my sister often blurts out the first thing on her mind, which is usually selfish, but in time comes around (sometimes out of pressure from others).

Borr- I love the name. It sounds like a little gentleman.

Mumma- I am almost 27 weeks, but I'm sticking to the 28 week mark for 3rd trimester. 2nd trimester has been pretty good to me, and, although I'm getting tired a lot and feeling as big as a house, I'm hoping to do mind over matter. It's still 2nd trimester, so I can't be that achy! Ha ha, still trying to control this pregnancy and keep working like normal.

DH came back sick from a work trip, and I woke up this morning with a sore throat and fever :( Fortunately, DH let me sleep in and made me orange juice, and I called in sick to work today.


----------



## hopie2015

So cool we are already talking about third tri.
Mumm- sorry you are having a lot of pains. Will stretches help?

Br- welcome back and so cool you are feeling regular movement now! I think some dr. offices think they can see more on 22 week scan. 

Campn- so sorry to hear about her selfish behavior. You have done more than enough for her and that is how she responds to you the one time you ask for some help? Whoa. My sister is similar way.. I babysat her 3 kids and took care of her dog for so many years...and my mom did everything for her and they were extremely selfish. Just expected it but never any assistance to anyone else if needed. That is why I no longer get along with her and I do feel better now that for 2 years I have stopped given and stood up for myself more. I know it is hard to say, but wonder if there is some way you can let her know she truly let you down?

Thanks for the bringing on labor tips! What are you supposed to do with the castor oil? I'm going to try all of them..except not sure on the sex. haha. What week do you usually start...39? I am so clueless.. I need to start asking my dr. questions. Appt. is tomorrow. I get so nervous at each appt b/c something is always found. GD test is tomorrow and all I eat are ice cream and carbs!

Xan- sorry you feel sick but good you stayed home. Just keep resting and lots of fluids, soup and fruit.

We told OH's family this wknd and have never seen them so happy and excited..they were cheering for like 5 minutes. I almost cried! Never had such special news to share with people and received such happiness! 
:)


----------



## Mummy1506

I was induced with my first although labour went good it's was a long drawn out process which I would rather not repeat ha ha. 

My second I went into labour the evening before induction was booked & gave birth 3 hours before I was booked in!!! 

Would really like to have this one around my due date but I think they do say it's likely to go overdue with 2 previous at 40+11 & 40+12 booo. 

Campn that does sound quite selfish of your sister after all you did for her! I wouldn't be happy.


----------



## amantila

Awww campn...I can understand why you are so frustrated with your sister. She is being selfish and you should be able to lean on your family for help especially given the circumstances. I would be livid with my sister if she did that to me. I hope that you can talk to her once everything calms down and you've had a chance to deescalate. I would try talking to her again calmly and explain how you feel frustrated and let down after everything you have done for her. And make sure she knows that you would do it all again for her in a heartbeat because she is your sister, and sisters are supposed to have eachother's backs. And that you really need her to have your back this time. You obviously can't force her to do anything, but I would try having another heart to heart. Sometimes sisters are stubborn and don't realize that they are hurting our feelings or letting us down. My sister and I have had plenty of spats and disagreements but we always have eachother's backs in the end. 

borr: love the name Sebastian! My friend's son is named Sebastian and he is a wonderful boy! :] I'm sure yours will be too!

I have three more days of school everybody! And only one day left with students! WOOHOOOOOOO! I'll miss my annual celebratory end of the year margarita, but maybe I'll just do a virgin one this year :] 

Also, just got our high chair in the mail. Somebody bought it for us from our registry...it's so cute and I'm so excited! Can't wait to set it up in our new house! YAYYY :] 

New house is officially 100% ours to move into as of Friday (we had to rent it to the previous owners for the last few weeks as part of our closing agreement). We are getting measurements for new carpet this weekend and going to start painting this weekend! Well, I won't be painting, but I'll be telling them what colors to paint haha. And then once the carpet is installed we will begin the moving process! I'm so excited :]


----------



## Uni tsi

Campn, I'd feel let down too. I hope she reflects on it and comes to you with a changed heart. 

Amantila, yay for summer! (If only summer could be less hot lol) I'm excited for you that you're finally moving in 

Borr, fantastic name! Well chosen. 

Alea, welcome back. It's good to see you!

Moo, I'm sorry to hear you're so achy. I haven't started to get too uncomfortable yet, except if I walk too fast, i.e. normal walking speed. And I had the hardest time yesterday trying to decide if I was having round ligament pain or if I'd pulled a muscle in my groin, it hurt for so many hours. So, I empathize. If you figure out anything that brings relief, let me know! 

I have a really mixed feeling about my due date. Probably, they are going to induce me around 37 or 38 weeks. I try to look on the bright side that at least I can pick a day my favorite OB is on call. In a positive development, my 24 week scan showed baby in the 51st percentile for size so despite the diabetes I am not having a big baby. I have a very normal sized baby :dance: 

I never got far enough along to try it, but my doula advises evening primrose is very helpful to prepare for labor. Has anyone tried it? Another thing I've been wondering about lately, and I would love everyone's opinion - when are you starting raspberry leaf tea?


----------



## MummaMoo

Aw Campn, huge :hugs: it's a sad situation and no wonder your are so disappointed and frustrated. I hope she stops to have a think and realise just how much you have done and sacrificed for her, and be up for repaying you the same kindness. Sadly there are givers and takers in life - I've lost friends due to giving too much and being treated like crap in return, I guess it's harder when it's family.

Uni, the aches only ease with rest, I've found so far. It's the nature of my job causing it, lots of bending, stretching, lifting. Work is so much harder this time, and the area that I'm on is SO hot. I'm ready to give up now, if I could! Too early though. I finished at 35 weeks last time, and was bored silly, so am going to finish at 37 weeks this time. Already regretting that one!!

Yes, I took evening primrose oil ..... can't think when I started taking it, it was a big bottle of them. For the pineapple, you have to eat a LOT of it, I'm sure it equates to maybe two pineapples or more a day - the idea of it is to kind of upset your stomach, which can trigger contractions. Same with hot curry... and I guess the castor oil too.... but I've heard about it upsetting the babies stomach too so it's frowned upon by the medics. It's enough to make me not want to try that one. Hopie, you ingest the castor oil.

Amantilia, lots of luck for the house move! Sooooooo exciting! 

Xan, I like your thinking, being in denial and can't possibly be tired and achey! Think i'm past that point now. At work I just try and get everything over and done with so I can sit and rest and cool down for a bit before going to do a bit more.


----------



## Mummy1506

Anyone else going for a 4d scan? I've got one booked for 27 weeks then I have a growth scan at the hospital at 28 weeks not sure why I have a high bmi but didn't have extra scans with my previous pregnancies? 
U.K. Ladies do you have growth charts stuck into your notes? As this is my third I hardly see a midwife!! 

Also have my gtt test in 2 weeks &#128542;.


----------



## MummaMoo

Mummy1506 said:


> Anyone else going for a 4d scan? I've got one booked for 27 weeks then I have a growth scan at the hospital at 28 weeks not sure why I have a high bmi but didn't have extra scans with my previous pregnancies?
> U.K. Ladies do you have growth charts stuck into your notes? As this is my third I hardly see a midwife!!
> 
> Also have my gtt test in 2 weeks &#128542;.

Yep, there's a growth chart in my notes, only been marked once so far.
Likewise, only seen my Midwife once so far, it doesn't seem right!


----------



## xanzaba

I know it hasn't been that long since the last round of bump pics, but I just realized d-day is exactly 3 months away! Argh! And suddenly my belly bands are quite a bit smaller than I remember...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mummy1506 said:


> Anyone else going for a 4d scan? I've got one booked for 27 weeks then I have a growth scan at the hospital at 28 weeks not sure why I have a high bmi but didn't have extra scans with my previous pregnancies?
> U.K. Ladies do you have growth charts stuck into your notes? As this is my third I hardly see a midwife!!
> 
> Also have my gtt test in 2 weeks &#128542;.


I have a growth chart in my notes, should be interesting as my first was a hippo, so I would like to see how this one measures as he measured normal and turned out massive! I have a growth scan at 38 weeks due to previous baby scan and I have a 4d scan booked for the 2nd of july :D :happydance:

Feeling a little miserable as it seems no one cares about us. Husbands family never even bother to ask how were doing or take us anywhere and my mum is too busy with her sodding horse, god forbid I ask to go somewhere, feels like this baby is basically getting ignored. I know its going to make me angry at some point and then they will be complaining that they have been snapped at :growlmad:


----------



## MummaMoo

xanzaba said:


> I know it hasn't been that long since the last round of bump pics, but I just realized d-day is exactly 3 months away! Argh! And suddenly my belly bands are quite a bit smaller than I remember...

Good lordy - what growth! Wasn't it only last week I was giving your bikini clad bump the green eye!? Fabulous!

I've been told today by someone that hasn't seen me for a couple of weeks, that my bump seems to have dropped already. I still feel like it's up to my neck!


----------



## hopie2015

Thanks for explaining the castor oil, Mum. I think the evening primrose oil sounds good. 

You look great, Xan! You notice a big growth spurt the past week?
I still don't have a real noticeable bump. Baby weighed 6 ounces ahead at 23 weeks so I have to trust he/she is growing well.

Amant- perfect school is ending and you'll have lots of time to decorate your new home.. so exciting. Congrats on the confirmed move-in date! 

I changed my dr. appt. to next week. Figure I will just go when they can do the gd test - which they won't do until 28 weeks. 
Uni- great on baby's size! Sounds like maybe you will have just 10 more weeks to go. I will ask my dr. if due to my age they plan to induce me at 37/38 weeks. An August baby sounds great to me. :)


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - so sorry to hear your frustrations with your sister. I would be so upset too. I really hope she changes her mind and sees all that you have done for her. My sister can drive me nuts alot. She is so selfish at times and very immature for a 31 year old!

borr - I love the name Sebastian:)

Aman - So exciting for the new house!!! My hubby and I moved into a new home with our first baby as well. It was so much fun painting and decorating. The not so much part was our daughter was born on the day we moved out of our old house! lol She was born at 537am and hubby had to meet the movers at 830am. Crazy! But you've got lots of time to have the house all ready for the baby:) 

Hopie - So wonderful you told more family. So happy for you!! I have to do the GD text next week. Not looking forward to it:( lol

xan - nice bump!!

uni - that is great to hear about the baby's size:) I think I wlll start raspberry leaf tea around 34 weeks. I know you have to start it well in advance for it to have any affect. 

I think I am getting a UTI:( This happened to me when pregnant with DS2 as well. I really don't want to go on anitbiotics but if I have to I will. Right now I am taking cranberry pills and my extra strength probiotics. This usually settles the infections for me withing 3-4 days. I have my prenatal tomorrow, so Ill mention to my doc about possible UTI.
Today is also my DS1's 6th bday. He wants me to make cupcakes, so I better get cracking on those! lol
I also just looked at my ticker and finally down to double digits. Only 98 days to go! lol


----------



## Uni tsi

Moo, I was wondering, did you take the primrose oil orally or as a suppository? :blush: The internet is very confusing on the subject.


----------



## Mummy1506

Ah the growth charts seem to be the norm now then. 

I had quite big babies at 8.6 lbs & 9.4 lbs so be keen to see if this one measures along the same lines! Do boys vs girls make a difference on size? I was almost 2 weeks late with both too.


----------



## campn

Thank you so much ladies. I get more support on here from you who I've never met more than I do in real life. It really hit me that my sister never asks about me or shows any interest, but when she was pregnant I asked about her every single day. Just makes me not want to share anything with her whatsoever and right now I don't want her to watch DS really. 

I just took a bump picture too! I feel like she's getting so big and strong in there cause I felt her butt stick out so much right by my belly button and that hurt! I could really trace it and it felt so real.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni tsi said:


> Moo, I was wondering, did you take the primrose oil orally or as a suppository? :blush: The internet is very confusing on the subject.

 I took it orally Uni, but I hear it can be either way. There's not much I'm willing to have shoved up my hoo-hoo :haha:
Good for softening the cervix, I believe.


----------



## mari35racz36

Mummy1506- My dd was 9lb11oz at 41+1. My DS1 was 9lb7oz at 40weeks. My DS2 was 7lb6oz at 39+3. I am not sure boy vs girls matters much. My DD was huge! Even if my DS2 went overdue, he still would not have been close to her size. I am getting a growth scan at 33 weeks, so I am curious how big this baby is.


----------



## MummaMoo

Great bump there Campn :)


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - love the bump! :)


----------



## ajarvis

mumma third tri!! So exciting! :)

Campn your sister definitely sounds selfish. Have you told her how you feel? I'd say those exact words to her. Not fair!


So exciting ladies that we're getting close to third tri :) I've not been on in a while so there was alot to read! On vacation with the family in Los Angeles. Got in late last night. Going to the beach today but it's cloudy :( still taking the kids in the ocean as they've never seen it then off to Disney land tomorrow. Being from a city of 1 million people though I will say it's crazy how busy LA is.


----------



## xanzaba

Great bump, campn. My sister just almost bought a stroller after collecting money from my friends. Unfortunately she didn't check in to see if we had bought one (we have) or look to see if we have a registry (we do). One of my friends emailed me to make sure my sister had checked in with me first. When DH and I got married, she organized a bachelorette party that none of my friends could afford and nobody enjoyed. My friends felt so bad that they threw me another one. It's more about her getting attention than doing something I would like.

I was over 11 pounds, but 3 weeks late. I guess if I was born on time I would have been around 9 1/2? My sister was 3 weeks early and 8 1/2 pounds. So, Liam will probably be huge. I have an ultrasound next Thursday, so I guess we'll see.

Momma- yes, it was a bikini last week. Eek!


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Hey ladies, 27 weeks today for me and starting to feel rather rounded. Bump pic..
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0861.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aidensxmomma

campn - Love the bump :)

mari - Happy 6th birthday to your DS! :cake:

I've had a fairly exciting weekend. Saturday night/Sunday morning, I went into the hospital because I was having a lot of cramping. I figured it was better to be safe than sorry. So after monitoring and some testing, it turns out I have a UTI, which has been irritating my uterus and causing me to cramp. :( It's really weird, though, because beyond the cramping I don't have any other symptoms of an infection. But I've got a prescription for antibiotics now and baby boy was doing well during the monitoring, so everything turned out okay. 

I'm now signed up for birthing classes, too! It seems so crazy that I'm already at that point. I start towards the end of June and go for 3 weeks. OH and I are also planning on signing up for a baby care class towards the end of my pregnancy. The classes are more for OH than me. I've had three kids already and so I only really need refreshers, but this is OH's first, so he doesn't have a clue. :haha: I figured the more prepared he is, the better of we'll be. 

Next week I have to take my glucose test and I'm really dreading it. :(


----------



## ssarahh

Loving the bump pics!


----------



## mari35racz36

Loving all the bump pics ladies!!! I have my 26 week prenatal appt today. Really hoping I don't have a UTI. It was a big problem for me with my last baby in the 3rd tri. I also feel like my iron could be low again. I am going to get my doc to order a blood test. I am in so much pain from my sciatic nerve. I wake up barely being able to move. My pain lasts all day long. I have an appt with a chiropractor and massaged therapist soon. I am really hoping it helps.


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies!! Just popping in to report that my yellow bump turned pink by accident today. I had an appointment for a quick re-scan to get some shots they couldn't get at my 20 week scan. It was totally my fault that the beans got spilled so no one to be mad at but myself. I was really hoping for a pink bump so I'm not too disappointed that I won't get my surprise. DH is over the moon!

Loving all the bump pics! Keep them coming!


----------



## xanzaba

Congrats on team pink, Megan!


----------



## MummaMoo

Congratulations Megan!


----------



## Uni tsi

Those are some lovely bumps, ladies!

Congrats Megan, how exciting :)

How many have started doing kick counts already? I think I'm sort of obsessed with them. I have an app on my phone, and I've been doing it several times a day


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats on your :pink: bump Megan! 

Uni - I do kick counts, but don't actually have any sort of record of them, like an app or chart. Baby has been fairly consistent about when he's active over the last 6 weeks or so, so I pay attention during those times to make sure he moves a lot and call it good.


----------



## mari35racz36

Congrats on your pink bump Megan!!!

Uni - I haven't started kick counting yet. I find during the day I'm so busy I don't even notice when the baby moves. Lol But at night I am a lot more aware of movements and that seems to be the baby's super active time.


----------



## amantila

Congrats on the :pink: bump, Megan! Sorry they spoiled the surprise for you but glad everything worked out!

Uni: I haven't really been doing kick counts yet. I get nervous if I don't feel a lot of movement for awhile so sometimes I'll just sit still until I feel the baby moving around. I suppose I should look into starting them soon. When are you typically supposed to start with those?

Today was officially my last day of school! Woohoo summer vacation! They sent us home from work early which was WONDERFUL so now I'm enjoying my first few hours of a nice relaxing summer ahead of me :] And my coworkers all pitched in to buy me a $150 gift card from amazon to buy something from my registry. So kind of them! I work with some of the nicest people! I already used the gift card to buy the fancy rocker/swing combo I had been eyeing up for awhile. It will be delivered to our NEW home on Sunday :] Lots of happiness and excitement over here! :]


----------



## hopie2015

Campn- I know what you mean by feeling more support on here than in real life. My sister really let me down with a comment and an old friend has now canceled on meeting me 3 times. Lesson to me- I shouldn't even meet up with her as she made awful comments, such as older moms are more likely to have autistic kids. I know I need to let stuff roll off my shoulder, but I am feeling fed up with people! (Besides OH and my parents!) Did you end up saying anything to her? I hope you are feeling better about things. These self-centered ones aren't worth our time.

Mari- sure hope the chiro helps with the pain. I have to get my iron checked too, as I used to have anemia and they haven't checked it yet.

Megan- CONGRATS on your baby girl! So happy for you! 
I might be the only team yellow member left here?!

Amant- congrats on moving in and being done with work for a while..yay!!
My dr. said either 26 or 28 wks to keep track of kicks.. I can't remember which!

Aiden- so glad the cramping was nothing serious and hope the uti resolves very soon..they usually do. Good thing you got tested.

So I'm feeling crampy and moody today. Looking forward to wknd though :) Baby seemed to be doing somersaults all night!! I agree- most active at night time. Past 2 hours though haven't felt anything. I read they are most active while we are resting.

AJ- enjoy Cali..I love it out there!


----------



## campn

Meg- Congrats again mama!! 

Uni- I haven't! My doctor said start in your third trimester but even with DS I didn't count, I just paid attention and as long as I was feeling him often I was happy! 

Aman- How sweet and generous of them! I love getting gift cards/cash rather than gifts (unless I registered for it) cause I want to be able to buy what I actually need. In my shower with DS I got two Boppy pillows lol. 

Hopie- I didn't say anything, my friend kept saying confront her but honestly right now I can't deal with any sort of drama esp with someone in my family, I just held my tongue and told her okay no worries. I'm so sorry you've some uncaring friends like that, but if they keep cancelling on you don't even make another plan with them. What a waste of your time! 

Yeah mine is so active at night too! Also whenever I eat I think is her happiest time :D girl after my own heart! 

My inlaws are taking DS next week! They've never done that so I'm excited but also scared, like, what will I do with myself for a week? As much as a week off from him sounds freeing and relaxing I think I'll miss him terribly. He's been nothing but all kisses and hugs lately. Covering my belly up with his favorite blanket cause "Juliette is cold!" Or giving me his favorite toys saying baby sister can have them. He's been sharing his snacks with me and gives me two of everything, 1 for me, 1 for Juliette. My heart is a puddle.


----------



## aidensxmomma

campn said:


> My inlaws are taking DS next week! They've never done that so I'm excited but also scared, like, what will I do with myself for a week? As much as a week off from him sounds freeing and relaxing I think I'll miss him terribly. He's been nothing but all kisses and hugs lately. Covering my belly up with his favorite blanket cause "Juliette is cold!" Or giving me his favorite toys saying baby sister can have them. He's been sharing his snacks with me and gives me two of everything, 1 for me, 1 for Juliette. My heart is a puddle.

Aww :cloud9: That's so sweet that he's already trying to take care of his baby sister.

I was really worried about my son and having another sibling. Him and his sister are so close and it's been just the two of them for so long. DD loves babies, so I wasn't very worried about her, but DS has never been all that interested. He's surprised me though. Every night he gives me and my belly a hug and was so happy the other day when he got to feel him move. It's so cute! I can't wait to see how it goes once LO is actually born. :D


----------



## Uni tsi

Campn and Aiden, it is so sweet how your LOs are reacting to their new sibling. Really, adorable :) thank you for sharing it


----------



## ssarahh

Megan - congrats on your baby girl. How exciting!!

Aman - yay for last day of school. Time to put your feet up. I'm smiling for you!

Hope - I am still team yellow with you :) x


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies, hope that you are having a good weekend.

Camp & Aiden. You're little boys are so sweet! Now I'm getting excited for having a little boy! :)

I haven't started counting kicks, but ever since I picked up this cold and have been lying around a lot more, it's clear that he's moving around a lot. I can imagine when I'm back to my normal activity level it's going to worry me that I don't notice the kicks all of the time. Maybe I'll start counting tonight.

Last night I threw myself a little pity party. I think between feeling sick, getting bigger and more cumbersome, and not being able to exercise or concentrate on work, I have been in a rut. DH has been after me to take some time off in the weeks leading up to the baby, but I think that seeing me this week, he might understand that's not a good idea. With my job, I could work from home the last 2-3 weeks.


----------



## campn

Xan- Big hug! I think the further along we get the harder it all feels on us. Sometimes I feel so suffocated between all my responsibilities and everything. You should go spend a day at the pool if you can. 

Update on the nursery! We are done painting! I'm really pleased how it turned out! Now just need to figure out what's next. I don't think adding wall decals is a good idea on striped walls? I'll probably do shelves or frames or something like that.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - I love the pink stripes! So pretty:) I your right about the just putting up shelves or frames. But if the decals were solid colours that you can just hang, I think that would work too:) So much fun decorating the nursery!!

My hubby had to construct our nursery. We are not done yet, but I thought I would post pics so far...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mari35racz36

Here is another pic... I am putting wallpaper just on one wall. Hopefully I can get to that this week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## amantila

Squeeeeee I love the nursery pics and inspiration. Keep 'em coming! :] Campn...those stripes are lovely! Looks like a perfect little girl's room! And Mari, I love the calm greys you chose...so pretty! I'm doing light greys and yellows in our nursery :] We just picked out the paint color for the nursery yesterday and my husband will paint it this weekend! It will still be awhile before we can put in furniture and begin decorating however because we just bought new carpet for the upstairs and have to wait for it to be installed which won't be for another couple of weeks!


----------



## xanzaba

Love the nurseries :) So exciting that we are getting to this stage. I love the pink stripes, and the grey (blue grey?) is lovely and calming.

Our furniture should arrive pretty soon. Since we just moved into the house, we painted all the walls recently, and will leave the color in the room. It is a creamy off-white with white baseboards and wood floors. The furniture is white as well, and we bought a wall hanging with off-white and grey sheep and a grey rug. My family went in on an orange rocker which will bring some color into the room. I can't wait to see it all come together!

Pity party is over- I'm feeling better and going in to work today! I'm rarely this excited to go into the office, even though I really do enjoy my job.


----------



## MeganS0326

Love all the nursery talk! Both the pink and grey are beautiful, ladies! I'm going to be purchasing some crib bedding sometime this week and will try to plan the nursery colors around that. I had an idea to do a coral/pink/gold combo but it is proving difficult to find bedding in that color scheme that I like. I too love the nursery planning stage!!


----------



## xanzaba

Speaking of cribs, do you buy just one set of sheets?


----------



## campn

I love nursery pictures keep them coming! I'm not really the best person to decorate or think of color combos so that's why I'm constantly on Pinterest! 

Also oh Etsy sells the cutest nursery decorations! I want to hang something cartoonish and fun over the changing table cause I know DS would stare at his during diaper changes and coo at them. 

It's starting to feel so real now. I know we all have about 3 months to go!? Gosh I still remembering posting my pregnancy tests progression and asking "is this getting darker!!??" Haha. 

Love you all ladies!


----------



## campn

xanzaba said:


> Speaking of cribs, do you buy just one set of sheets?

Xan- My set came with 2 sheets and that's all I needed honestly. If yours comes with just one definitely buy another one so when there's an accident/throw up you just throw another one on.


----------



## mari35racz36

thanks for the compliments ladies:) I bought the bedding already from Babies R US when it was on sale. I think my set only came with one sheet. Ill need buy may 1 or 2 more and I should be good. I also still have to buy the crib mattress. Once I get it, Ill post a pic of my bedding all set up:)

Xan - I wanted to the paint to be completely light grey without a hint of blue, but this one definitely has a blue tint. Its grown on me and I am happy with it. I have grey/white stripe blackout curtains to hang as well. 

campn - it does feel like yesterday when I kept testing to see if the line was getting darker. Time seemed to pass slowly then, but now that I look back it has gone by so fast!! I really love the pink nursery:) I am constantly on Pinterest!!! lol Ive look up so many grey/white nursery desgins.


----------



## hopie2015

Your little boys are soo adorable talking about their soon to be siblings!
Campn- that is too precious what your ds says and does for you and Juliette! I really love her name by the way. So nice of your in-laws to give you and your husband a week to yourself..wow.. I am sure you will miss him. Are you guys able to get away for a couple nights maybe?
Love the nursery. How do you get the pink stripes so perfectly straight? I am so challenged when it comes to decorating. 
I've been on pinterest a lot too!

Mari- love the crib and the gray color! Is the sciatica feeling better?

Xanz- would love to see pic of that crib you ordered once it arrives.
Glad your cold is better and you're happy at work. Sometimes I think a job (well one I like!) would really help out during this time...it gets lonely and easy to get into a rut. 

Sarah- that's right-- you are still team yellow too.. yay!!! 

So awesome we are all at or near the third tri. Yes, I remember those test posting days clearly. I actually cringe thinking back to my first few months (the sickness) and gosh, I was so negative that things weren't going to progress.
Baby has been doing flips! Probably because I've been eating too much pasta and my mom made strawberry shortcake--- I have the GD blood test tomorrow. Yikes! I agree- feel baby mostly at night and after eating! Hopefully no ultrasound tomorrow..just a check of heart rate and chat with doctor. As usual, I can't wait til my appt. is over. :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Loving the nursery ideas, and what we've seen so far! Sadly I don't have anything to show as Sophie is still in the "nursery" and baby will be in with me for as long as possible, then hopefully we'll have the extension up so baby will have a room of their own.

Here, I'm struggling. The weather has warmed up and it's sooooooo hot at work. With that and the fact that lifting, bending, stretching etc causes lots of discomfort, I already cannot wait until I finish..... and i'm regretting saying I'm going to finish august 5th.

Are people finding that it hurts sometimes when baby wriggles and kicks out?


----------



## MummaMoo

Hopie and Sarah - still standing firm in the team yellow crew too!!


----------



## xanzaba

I know- yesterday I was reminiscing over the posts from just around Christmas :)

Hopie- good luck on the GD test tomorrow.

Mumma- I hope that you can get comfortable at work. I cut my hair short for the first time since I met DH and still feel like I need clips to keep it off my face or I burn up. Also, I was just saying that it feels like thunder sometimes when he kicks. Of course there are the little cute wriggles and flops, but then there are the bladder chops, the stomach mutating rolls, etc.

Mari- I used to live in New England, and I love the wood houses near the coast that are often painted that color (grey with just a touch of blue). To me, that color always reminds me of late spring, early summer and the smell of the ocean.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - thanks:) I really enjoy decorating and bringing a room together. My sciatica is still not good. I see the chiropractor later this week. I heard it really helps. I needs any relief I can't get!! How are you feeling?

Aman - I think I'm obsessed with grey's at he moment! Lol I love he grey/yellow combo. I've seen alot of rooms decorated with thise colours on Pinterest:)

Xan - I do love grey/blue as well. We just painted our home office a really nice grey/blue and the furniture is all white. I love light, bright and airy.

Mumma- sorry you are having a hard time at work. Summer is such a tough time to be pregnant. This is my second pregnancy going into the summer. It's been really hot here too.


----------



## campn

Thank you so much ladies. I can't take credit as I only picked the colors and DH and FIL did all the work.

Hopie- I wish but money is tight now but we will be eating out and going to see a few movies! 
Also my FIL is a rocket engineer actually, he works on space rockets and shuttles so he's quite the perfectionist and he also had a laser level so that made taping and trimming easier. Also I was pretty strict I'd go in there and anytime I see something crooked I'd tell them haha! 

I've a hospital tour scheduled today, thought I'd do it now with DS not here. Excited, I hope I see the baby nursery!


----------



## aidensxmomma

The nurseries are looking great ladies! Unfortunately, I won't have anything to show for LO. We live in an apartment and so we can't paint or even hang much up. Our landlord has really strict rules about decorating, so we're really limited on what we can do. Even if we could decorate, LO will be in my room until he's 6 months or older and then he has to share a room with DS1.

xan - We bought 6 sheets for the crib, I believe. But I tend to over prepare, especially since we only go to the laundromat once a week (sometimes it's longer than that :blush: ) It's a good idea to always have at least two sheets, though, so when one is in the laundry, you have a backup.

campn - It definitely feels like just yesterday that we were all starting out on this journey. I still very much remember first tri and all the worry about feeling terrible. Now it's just like "wow, it's almost time for baby to come!"

I hope you enjoy your hospital tour! We have one set up for July as part of one of the classes we're doing. I keep thinking it's way too early for hospital tours and classes, but then I think about how little time we actually have left and then start to panic. :haha:

hopie - Good luck at your doctor appointment! I have my GD test on Wednesday and I'm freaking out about it. I've handled it fine with my other kids, but for some reason I'm scared about it this time. But at least it will be over with. You're not supposed to eat before it, right?

Mumma - I hope you're able to find some relief at work somehow. It started getting hot here, too, and I can't get my apartment to stay cool no matter what I try. I am not looking forward to this summer and being heavily pregnant. I did that with DD1 and I was just miserable.

I also find it really uncomfortable when baby movies sometimes. He has a habit of either kicking/punching my bladder or trying to fit himself under my ribs. Some of his movements have hurt for a couple weeks now. I'm not sure how I'm going to manage as he gets bigger. :wacko:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:brat: :brat: :brat: I hate summer, with a passion i'm ginger and too warm is the death of me add pregnancy and I absolutely hate it arrgh. 

And now i'm feeling sick again arrrgh


----------



## MeganS0326

Dr. just called. I failed my GD test. So bummed. Now I have to take the awful 3 hour test. I was so hoping to avoid it this time. :brat:


----------



## x-ginge-x

They only do the 3 hour test here! mines next week eugh


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry, Megan. I have heard there are a lot of false positives. Hopefully the 3 hour test goes okay, even if it's a pain. Did you eat carbs before?


----------



## LuvallmyH

No nurseries for us, we cosleep. I don't have my gtt until 28w. Not looking forward to it, but I've always passed. I feel bad for who has to go for the 3 hr test. That must be like torture!

Here's my 25w bump.


----------



## MeganS0326

xanzaba said:


> Sorry, Megan. I have heard there are a lot of false positives. Hopefully the 3 hour test goes okay, even if it's a pain. Did you eat carbs before?

No carbs at all. I was actually trying really hard to be good for a few days beforehand. I failed with DS too and was really hoping to avoid the 3 hr test this time. It's so awful!!


----------



## mari35racz36

Megan - I am sorry you have to go for the 3hr test. In my last 2 pregnancies I did the 3hr test 2x. My OB didn't even let me do the short teat because my first baby was big. I passed both times with normal results. The test is not too bad, but it just sucks having to wait around. Bring a tablet, phone, book or magazine to kill time. I had the random non fasting sugar blood test a month ago and results were normal. But my OB Still wants me to take the 1hr test any way in the next week or so. Good luck!


----------



## campn

Megan I'm so sorry hun! So many healthy mamas fail the 1 hr cause pregnancy just does this to you even if you're healthy. Try cutting out all carbs/sugar for a few days before your test just to make sure you pass.


----------



## hopie2015

Sorry Megan. Hopefully the 3 hour test you will pass..chances are you will and like others said, bring a good book or something to occupy your time.

Aiden- I'm with you on not decorating the nursery. We will have baby in our room the first 6 months or so and then get to it. 
I have no idea if you have to fast before the blood gd test.. I called and she couldn't even confirm I am getting it today. Strange b/c I am 28 weeks. So I am just eating eggs all day until I go at 4:00. 
Thanks for the luck! 

Mum- I didn't realize you are team yellow too..yay!! Sorry you are so uncomfortable with work and the heat. You could always get the doctor to advise you to end work before early August, right? 

Campn- a 'staycation' sounds great. Nice dinners out, a movie. A lot of sleep and hanging by the pool! 
So cool you have such a talented FIL to help with the nursery. I am amazed by how perfect the stripes look!

Mari- I bet the chiro will help, though it might take a few visits.
I am feeling pretty good, thanks. Just a low level nausea the past week but I'll take this any day to what I had, as you know too well!!

My mom got a good doctor's report so we are thrilled and I'm going back to the city for a week. Feel guilty leaving but should be okay and I need some good time with OH. :)


----------



## Lallie81

Aw loving all the nursery chat! None for me this time as baby will be with us then share with DS. 
Started sorting through clothes to sell now we know it's not a boy. Showed DH a sleeping bag and asked him if it was to boyish (pale blue with some white outlines of stars), bless him he said it was a lovely shade of "lilac" and would be fine!
Sitting at hospital waiting for 24 week appt (it's 9pm and I'm struggling to stay awake). I failed my gtt a few weeks ago. We only get the 3 hour one. Even with medication my readings aren't good so dreading what I'm about to be told.....


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- they didn't give you the bottle of clear white liquid to drink before your test?

Oh, and glad to hear your mom has some good news on the health front :) Onwards and upwards.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Megan - congrats on your baby girl!

xan- you'll need about 3 crib sheets, babies can poop or puke on it so you'll need to change it sometimes mid night :thumbup:

Loving all the nurseries! We have a theme but haven't started yet with anything! I feel so unprepared this time. 

Baby is hurting me too, kicking my cervix and bladder and won't use all that lovely space I grew for him in my belly! 

Lallie- I find it so much easier to use boy stuff for girl, I sorted my daughter's stuff for anything I can use this time and found almost nothing, all has bows, glitter, or is just girly, even if the color is right :dohh:

I'm sorry if I missed anyone. 

I've had a hard time these past few days. A friend gave us all of her DS's clothes for us to use and she just told me she's pregnant, oops baby. She'll be due around 4 months behind me so if she has a boy I'll have to return everything from 3 months up, since babies outgrow a little slower and I have small babies. 
This is just terrible timing because we spent all of our savings on fertility treatments to get pregnant and now suddenly my husband is without a job, meaning we have no money to buy stuff and I'm freaking out. I feel so guilty and depressed that baby will be missing stuff, specially since he was SO wanted and now it's just so hard with so much stress. :cry: On the bright side, I have my anatomy scan finally next monday and I'm super excited to see baby again.


----------



## MummaMoo

Borr. Lovely news for your friend, but not the best timing! Maybe hope and pray that she has a girl :)
Sorry to hear about hubby losing his job too, fingers crossed that he is able to find something else soon. I do hope it all works out. I'm sure it will - and don't forget you'll most likely be inundated with gifts too - maybe if you have a wish list/registry then just add a bit stuff to that!?


----------



## xanzaba

Borr- I'm sorry you're in a tight spot. I hope she has a girl too. Your baby will know he's loved even without all the bells and whistles :hugs:

Anyone else finding it easier to sleep recently? I've been waking up with less pain, and sleeping through until 5 or 6 without waking to use the toilet. Our dog sleeps with us, and she has learned the command move over in the past month (she tries to find a comfy spot sandwiched next to me), so it could possibly be that, or it could be that I'm growing more slowly. I guess this is my normal paranoia- 28 week scan is tomorrow and, I have no reason to be nervous, but I still am...


----------



## MummaMoo

Had my 28week Midwife appointment yesterday.
They had a trainee Midwife do a lot of the work on me, I think she was relieved to have someone who's very easy going with needles, although she took one look at my veins and said "no way, I'm not confident enough to even try" :haha: even though I insisted I can take quite a lot of abuse. She did give her first Anti-D shot though.
Baby's heartbeat was around the 120bpm mark, and measuring a week ahead. Was also head down with its back to my right.
Just a trace of protein in my urine but they're not concerned with that unless it increases.

So, all good in the hood!!


----------



## mari35racz36

borr - I am so sorry you are going through a tough time. Fingers crossed she has girl. Babies don't need much, just lots and lots of love:) Good luck at your scan on Mon:)

xan - That's great your finding it easier to sleep. I am still finding sleep difficult. I feel like it gets worse as the weeks go on. Good luck with your scan tomorrow:)

Hopie - what great news about your mom:) I think the chiropractor will help a lot. 

I am 27 weeks finally! Yay! I need to go for my sugar test anytime now. I am just dreading it. I've never had sugar issues before and hoping the same for this time. I've been really tired the last couple of days. My energy seems to have vanished.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Borr - :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a stressful time right now. 

I had an OB appointment today and my glucose test. The appointment went well but I failed the glucose test. :nope: I go back in Monday to take the 3 hour test. I'm not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## campn

Borr- I'm so so sorry hun. Please don't feel bad, babies really don't need all those fancy extra stuff! Do you have once upon a child or something like it there? I've bought things from there for super cheap that looked brand new and were such nice brands. I hope she gets a girl too! :p 

Xan- Lately I've also been sleeping better (not counting the last couple of days lol) but I think it's because we are getting bigger and we are so tired! I never drool when I sleep except when I'm pregnant, I just pass out hard. Let's enjoy it!! :D

Mumma- You must be the nicest pregnant woman that ever lived. I'd have freaked out and said hell no way child! But I've had veins so I've taken so much abuse from even professional doctors poking me 7,000 times :p 
Hopefully the protein goes away, I'm terrified of this too. Is your blood pressure still normal? 

Mari- Happy 27 week hun!! Just eat carb/sugar free the night before and you will hopefully pass. I'm terrified too but I failed my 1 hr with DS :/ 

Aiden- did you have GD with your other kids? If not don't worry about it. I did the 3 hour test and I passed, but of course sitting for 3 hours there isn't fun. 

Hopie- So happy your mom is improving! Please don't feel guilty hun, you're doing so much and doing your best and you deserve a break too. You're pregnant so don't forget about yourself ;)


----------



## Hope16

@aidensxmomma .... did you eat before the test?? I'm curious if that has anything to do with failing.


----------



## amantila

Hope16...I ate literally 5 minutes before I drank the orange liquid they give you. They said don't eat or drink anything AFTER drinking it, so I assumed it would be fine if I ate just before it. I wolfed down a panera sandwich and a sweet iced green tea. I googled after doing that and it looked like that probably wasn't my best idea, but I ended up passing the 1 hr test anyways. 

Campn...keep forgetting to mention this. I love the name you chose for your daughter! Such a sweet and pretty name for a girl! :]


----------



## MummaMoo

Sorry i'm not really commenting on all the GD test stuff - I'm absolutely clueless about this subject as it's never cropped up here. How do they even decide that a person needs to be tested? It sounds like a standard practice Stateside, is that right?

Yep Campn, BP was fine at 124/74. The midwife said that it was exactly the same as at my booking in appointment, which is apparently really good, as it shows that my body is coping well with being pregnant, the extra volume of blood and the organs working harder.


----------



## amantila

Mumma, I'm pretty sure it's just standard here in the U.S. Everyone I know has gotten tested around 24ish weeks for it and I'm 99% certain it's common practice. Funny that they don't test for it everywhere! I just thought it was a normal and to-be-expected part of the process. Huh.


----------



## aidensxmomma

campn said:


> Aiden- did you have GD with your other kids? If not don't worry about it. I did the 3 hour test and I passed, but of course sitting for 3 hours there isn't fun.

No GD with the other ones and I actually failed the 1 hour test with my youngest. So I knew there would be a chance, I just thought maybe since I was in better health this time around, I'd pass the 1hr right away.



Hope16 said:


> @aidensxmomma .... did you eat before the test?? I'm curious if that has anything to do with failing.

I actually didn't eat for around 12 hours before the test. I wasn't told not to (just no eating/drinking after drinking the icky sweet drink). But I figured that not eating beforehand might help my chances. No such luck. :haha: The 3 hour one I'm not allowed to eat/drink anything besides water for 12 hours before it. They did make sure to tell me that this time. So it must not be that big of an issue for the 1 hour test.



MummaMoo said:


> Sorry i'm not really commenting on all the GD test stuff - I'm absolutely clueless about this subject as it's never cropped up here. How do they even decide that a person needs to be tested? It sounds like a standard practice Stateside, is that right?

I've had a GD test done during every pregnancy between 24-28 weeks(ish). I think they just give one to everyone here (I'm in the US). I think the only time it really varies is if there's already risk or suspicion of GD. Otherwise, everyone gets to suffer through it. :haha:


----------



## Uni tsi

Borr, sorry to hear about the stress you're under. My mom is fond of telling me that all we really need for the first six months is plenty of clean towels. The joke is getting old, but she does raise a valid point - as long as you are there to love it, baby won't notice not having things. But, I hope for your mental well being your OH finds a new job soon. I can imagine how anguishing it is to have all the worries :hugs:

Regarding GD tests, call me an optimist, but the one good thing about already having gestational diabetes is NOT having to drink that awful drink =P YUCK! The three hour drink doesn't actually taste worse as I recall, it was just so boring having to sit around. And getting stuck over and over again wasn't great either. By the end, I felt like they were running out of places to draw blood samples from :wacko: 

I hope everyone passes their tests with flying colors! But, if anyone ends up with GD related questions, I've unfortunately gotten a bit of a crash course recently and will be glad to help answer <3 I've been considered diabetic since my first trimester. Le sigh.


----------



## Hope16

so basically, it doesn't matter if you eat before the 1 hr test? I have mine scheduled for the 22nd of this month. When my sister took the test, she had just eaten a bagel beforehand and failed. Then she had to take the 3hr test and she passed. 

So I will eat breakfast, but I will make sure I stay away from carbs right beforehand. Hopefully it works. Thank you for all your input!


----------



## Lallie81

2 of the best things to eat for breakfast to keep your blood sugar low is eggs or oats so maybe try that before your 1hr test? On the other hand it may be more beneficial to eat normally so you get a true picture of how your body is coping. My Dr really scared me this week by pointing out that one of my readings was so high it could have stopped baby's heartbeat.... has certainly made me wake up and take things very seriously.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- just came back from the ultrasound. Little Liam is not so little! He's measuring at least 2 weeks ahead, weighing in at 3 pounds 6 ounces (just over 30 weeks). Again, he will not cooperate. The best picture of his face we could get you can almost see the nose. So, big, uncooperative. No change from 20 weeks :) He is head down, though, so that's good!

Hope- my doctor said before the GD test to have a normal meal, but not to overload on the carbs. She suggested eggs and a piece of toast, so that's what I had and passed the test. I think there are so many grams of sugar in that little bottle that a normal meal pales in comparison.


----------



## Uni tsi

Lallie81 said:


> 2 of the best things to eat for breakfast to keep your blood sugar low is eggs or oats so maybe try that before your 1hr test? On the other hand it may be more beneficial to eat normally so you get a true picture of how your body is coping. My Dr really scared me this week by pointing out that one of my readings was so high it could have stopped baby's heartbeat.... has certainly made me wake up and take things very seriously.

One thought on oats, they need to be whole, slow cooked oats, as quick or instant oats can spike blood sugar because they digest so easily. I think women who don't have blood sugar issues can probably eat whatever they want before the test and still come back normal but personally if I even look at a piece of toast in the morning my blood sugar skyrockets :dohh:

Lallie, what your doctor said made me feel very nervous. Of all the complications that are possible from diabetes, I didn't realize high sugar could also cause problems for baby's heart. Scary! Did he say what the threshold was? I have really good blood sugar control though, it is possible. It just takes some effort. Meds help. And exercise is key.


----------



## Lallie81

Good points uni! We can't really get quick oats here so hadn't though of that.

I had one reading of 177. I hadn't thought about implications for babies heart either, really shocked me....


----------



## campn

Yeah like Uni said some of us have metabolic syndrome and some have normally low blood sugar so really it's a very specific test to your body kind of thing! With DS I had toast before my test and failed by a couple of points, but this doctor said I would eat protein (eggs, bacon, etc) but I'll probably go before eating cause the appointment is early and I'm normally nauseous in the mornings. 

Xan- Over 3 lbs already!? Good job mama! You've a mighty awesome placenta! I take it as a very good indication that he's super healthy and could come early and do very well. By early I mean 37 weeks of course! 

All the family now knows the baby's name, (Thank you Aman for the sweet compliment!!) and I've been receiving gifts off my registry which I'm so surprised by, I thought no one would care since this is my second, but all of this is making it so real that before we know it we'll be discussing contractions and mucus plugs being lost! :p WHERES the pause button!?


----------



## ciz

Hey ladies. Sorry not really been around. Hope your all well. I'm 26 weeks but I feel massive!! We had a 4d scan which was amazing experience. Definitely looks like we have a boy on the way for sure and he is the spit of his sister when she was born and apparently full head of hair lol. 

Now I have the task of going through dd old clothes for keeps or charity but I'm finding it really hard to do. I do. Feel like a hoarder need to keep it all.


----------



## MeganS0326

Had my three hour test today. It was an awful experience. After the first hour draw I went to sit in the waiting room. As soon as I sat down I started sweating profusely and my heart was racing. I got up to go splash some water on my face and could barely make it down the hall. Luckily an observant nurse saw me and got me into a chair in an exam room before I fainted. It was such a gross feeling that I never want to experience again. The only good thing is that I didn't puke. Oh and the phlebotomist at my dr.'s office is new so for the four blood draws she stuck me a total of 13 times. I'm bruised all up and down both arms and hands. Now to wait for the results...


----------



## xanzaba

Megan- I'm sorry you had such a hard day. That fainting feeling is the worst. I hope you get good results soon!


----------



## ajarvis

So much to catch up on! 

Here the GD test is fairly standard although you can refuse. I don't think I'll take it this time. I've never had a problem. But if I decide to it will be at 27 weeks or so. 

My MIL is coming down end of July and we are doing the nursery then. So I have a few weeks to clean out the boys toys from he room :p I have the bedding already and the cradle bedding. I've bought some sleepers and so has some family. Not a ton yet. Once the nursery is ready it'll be time ;)

So exciting that everyone is in or approaching 3rd tri! I'm waiting patiently.... or not... for Saturday to be 24 weeks. My fiance finally got to feel her kicking last night. Because he listened and had patience lol. But she's getting stronger and it hurts when she kicks my bladder - although my boys find it funny. Little bums lol.


----------



## Uni tsi

Megan, that almost sounds to me like the symptoms of low blood sugar. I hope it means your body was responding correctly to all that sugar and your test results will come back good. I hope they let you eat something before you left the clinic? Sounds just awful though, especially the part about getting stuck 13 times! Horrible. Glad it's behind you now. fx you'll get a good result

Lallie, I wish I could ask your doc more about that. 177 is pretty high, but everything I'm being told is that occasionally high numbers aren't really a big deal, it's more about the overall pattern. As long as most of the numbers are low enough most of the time, things will be ok. The risks I'm most concerned about at this point are related to the placenta, but I've been reassured those don't really happen until people start going above 300. I was told it's the fluctuation between going very high and then back to normal that causes the most problems. But maybe they're just saying that so I don't freak out too much lol Either way, I try to always stay under 130. My problem is my fasting numbers are a little too high, over which I have no control. Do they have you doing finger sticks yet? At first it sucks, but it's nice to have all the data and be able to see exactly how food and exercise change the number. 

I was given a huge pile of clothes recently from a friend of ours who has a little boy. Some of the cutest stuff in the pile is blue, and you know what - I think she'll wear blue :D I don't care if it confuses other people, fuzzy blue pajamas with a hood that has ears to make her look like a little blue bear is just too cute to pass up! I mean, dark blue is a gender neutral color, right? lol Well, it is at my house! :haha:


----------



## hopie2015

Glad everyone is doing well!
Xan- great baby is measuring big! baby hopie was much bigger than 'normal' at 23 wk scan, so I am thinking will be again on next.

Borr- best of luck to your husband finding a job soon. That is very stressful but try not to worry and trust all will fall into place. Hopefully you can use your friend's baby clothes and then return them for her baby, as I hear babies grow out of things very fast! Also online sites people give away their clothes/gear for free or super cheap. I'm going to check that out. (craigslist, freecycle).

No GD test for me at 28 wk appt. Going in 2 weeks. They gave me that awful looking orange drink and just the thought of it!! I agree- just eat eggs for breakfast a couple hours before. I asked about kick counting and dr. wasn't concerned with it -- just said good I feel movement often now! Then said due to age I have to have an ultrasound every week at 35 weeks. Ugh. They make me so nervous. So I am kind of hoping baby keeps measuring big and well and at 37 weeks maybe he/she will be an August baby. :)


----------



## xanzaba

Uni- I don't know about pregnancy, but DH's blood sugar can be high in the morning (170s are on the higher side, but not unheard of). And numbers should take into account if it's just before a meal or just after a meal. Being on insulin can make a difference too in how they interpret your levels and everyone is different.

But DH has gone to doctors with different thresholds of concern. He has had diabetes for over 30 years and, knock wood, hasn't yet had any problems. If you like your doctor and trust him/her I would follow their advice, and ask them next time you see them.

About the clothes, I absolutely think that dark blue is like a neutral color, and if there were cute clothes I wouldn't care about color. I would love fuzzy animal pajamas- that sounds so cute!


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> All the family now knows the baby's name, (Thank you Aman for the sweet compliment!!) and I've been receiving gifts off my registry which I'm so surprised by, I thought no one would care since this is my second, but all of this is making it so real that before we know it we'll be discussing contractions and mucus plugs being lost! :p WHERES the pause button!?

I personally CANNOT wait for the lost mucus plugs and contractions discussions!! BRING IT ON!! :happydance:


----------



## amantila

amantila said:


> Loving all of the bump photos! Each bump is so unique and beautiful! :]
> 
> hopie: so glad you finally got to tell your mom! She must be over the moon excited for you! And I'm glad she waited for you to say something instead of guessing when she was wondering if you could be. Glad you got to tell her when you were ready!
> 
> xan: I took the glucose challenge test today too! That orange drink was nasty, but not as bad as I thought it would be to be honest. It tasted like tang with about 2 extra cups of sugar added. Haha. Not something I would ever elect to drink on my own, but at least I got it down and kept it down alright.
> 
> Talked to my doctor about my hips and she pretty much said it was normal and not much I could do about it. She said I could use a knee pillow and if it gets really bad I can take tylenol pm to help me sleep at night. That will be a last resort for me though. I went swimming today and it was wonderful (I took the day off again because the school year is almost over and I had one more personal day to use). Relaxed by the pool afterwards in the sunshine with my book. Baby Lincoln enjoyed himself I think, he was squirming around visibly in my tummy! :]
> 
> Now I'm making dinner and waiting for the hubs to come home. BBQ chicken, corn bread, and roasted asparagus. Yum! :]




MummaMoo said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> All the family now knows the baby's name, (Thank you Aman for the sweet compliment!!) and I've been receiving gifts off my registry which I'm so surprised by, I thought no one would care since this is my second, but all of this is making it so real that before we know it we'll be discussing contractions and mucus plugs being lost! :p WHERES the pause button!?
> 
> I personally CANNOT wait for the lost mucus plugs and contractions discussions!! BRING IT ON!! : happydance:Click to expand...


I can...first time momma here and starting to feel panicky about the whole process! It hit me the other day that I literally have no other option at this point than to deliver the baby when he's ready. I'm so excited to have him in my arms when he's ready, but I'm so not looking forward to finding out what labor is like.

hopie: the one good thing about that orange drink is that you have to drink it fast. I chugged it pretty much because it tasted AWFUL. And I'm slightly jealous that you get to see baby every week in ultrasound (although I understand the anxiety that comes with it). I'm all done with ultrasounds for the rest of my pregnancy unless a complication arises. Wish I could see my little one!

Uni: dark blue can definitely be a girl's color. My favorite colors have always been blue and green so who says they can't be girl's colors? Put a bow on her head if you're worried about people getting confused and remember that even when the clothing is super gender specific, people are dumb and make mistakes. 

xan: can't believe your little one is over 3 lbs already! Wahoo! Wonder how big my little Lincoln has grown to be so far...I'm thinking that he is going to be quite long. His dad is 6'4" and I'm already suffering plenty of rib kicks because baby loves to stretch out as far as he can. 

Megan: sounds like a horrible doctor's visit. I would have run by the second stab. I'm such a squeamish baby (I've gotten better since they draw your blood at just about every appointment when you're pregnant) but I can't imagine myself dealing with 13 jabs! UGHHHH. That must have been awful. 

We are painting the nursery this weekend...I spent yesterday prepping for painting since I can't actually do the painting myself. But it's all spackled and taped and ready for my husband to transform it this weekend! Yippee! :] Can't set any furniture up in it yet because new carpet comes in on the 28th of June (all I have is the changing table anyways). But I'm excited that we are finally doing SOMETHING :] 

Think I'm going to the zoo tomorrow too :] I'm part of this Meetup group for ladies in my age range and they are taking a trip to the zoo. Thought it would be a fun way to meet some new people in my new city because I still don't know many people outside of work/my husbands friends.


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- the ultrasound I had was not so bad, relatively quick and the lady was joking the whole time. I guess later in pregnancy there are fewer worries, so at least there's that. Hope that they're less stressful for you as well.

Amantila- I'm with you on wanting to ignore the whole labor thing! I couldn't bring myself to read the birth stories, and I'm hoping to "miss" the whole birthing class thing. My doctor is pretty laid back, so I'm hoping she just never mentions them. I'm only half joking about that...

A friend of mine was just induced Thursday and delivered her baby girl yesterday morning. It's very exciting- she was induced at 37 weeks because they thought the baby was going to be very large, but in the end she was only 7lbs. 2oz. Mom and baby are doing well, and they are already home.


----------



## Uni tsi

xan, It's interesting to hear about how successful your hubby has been. They want me in the mid 80s for fasting O.O That's lower than it is when I'm not pregnant. My parents both are Type II and I told them my uncontrolled numbers and they were jealous how low they were. I think pregnancy really slides the scale in terms of what the doctors want to see. For average people, fasting of 95 is fine, at worst prediabetic, but that's the threshold for GD. That's why I was diagnosed so early, because I checked my fasting at home and it was 97 in the first trimester. Then I ate a bagel and checked it an hour later and I was through the roof, 197! I called my OB in tears worried about birth defects, so she got me started on meds since diet and exercise aren't making any difference to me. When they started me on the once-a-day insulin this month, my diabetes doc actually told me I have the lowest A1C of anyone she's ever had to put on insulin :dohh: 

I like hearing about your friend. I'll probably be induced around 37 weeks so it's nice to hear good stories. In my case, they aren't worried about baby's size but between my age, diabetes, and previous loss they just don't want to let me go to term and at this point I am ok with that. But, it still helps to hear positive induction stories, so thank you <3 

For what it's worth I found the birth classes to be empowering. I was way less worried after the class than I was before. Then again, maybe it helped that the instructor of my class didn't go into too much graphic detail lol 

Hopie, on that glucose drink, or for anyone who is given it to take home with them, I highly suggest drinking it COLD. Not that it makes it good, but it's a lot easier to get down. Like Amantila said, just chug it as quick as you can! 

AFM, I found a great app for kick counts called Kickme. I was using one built into another pregnancy program, but the stand alone app gives stats and averages. It is already helping me figure out which time of day she is most active and it actually wasn't when I thought she is so that was interesting. 

I'm glad everyone agrees dark blue IS gender neutral lol Among other notable items, I've also been given a onesie that says "I <3 boobies!" :haha: Oh, and I was given an infant swing which I'm super excited about.


----------



## Alea

Anyone having crazy dreams still?

Last night I dreamt that I went in to labour and delivered twins - I woke up this morning very panicked! Lol.


----------



## amantila

Oh...forgot to mention I've reached the 3rd tri milestone as of today! Woohoo! :]


----------



## campn

Aman- Happy third and final hun!! I know the labor talk is scary but the early labor talk is exciting! I remember feeling so jealous whenever someone would say they're in labor as I was 1 day late (which isn't much!) but oh I got so much pressure on Facebook. "Where is the baby!!???" 

Are you planning on getting an epidural or going completely natural? Knowing I wanted an epidural from the start made me calmer about everything. 

My glucose test is next Wednesday and I'm not excited. It's not the taste (I've done the 1 hour and 3 hours before) but I'm too scared I'd fail again!


----------



## MummaMoo

Aw, I can understand understand first time momma's labour worries and anxiety, just keep your eyes on the prize!! I'm just excited for everybody. I know everybody handles the pain - let's not call it pain, let's call it...... discomfort..... differently.
Does anyone have any questions that we can answer to maybe help? 
My main concern isn't so much the labour itself, it's more when is it going to happen? Will I be on my own? Will I have Sophie with me? How quick will it all kick in, will I have time to arrange something for Sophie? I'm building up an army of people I can call if i'm stuck. My friend Verity has said she'll happily take Sophie if needed, and my neighbours have said that if it happens middle of the night, one of them will sit at home until the in-laws arrive to take over, so I'm starting to relax a bit more now.

Uni, I like navy, Sophie has had several outfits in navy, and still pretty girly.

As for being stabbed 13 times for the GD tests, kind of makes me want to be tested now! Ha! I'm such a freak, but I do really like having blood taken!


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks for mentioning that app uni! Looks neat! Going to start trying it out as she is active enough every day :)


----------



## campn

Exactly mumma. This time I've new fears mostly about who will be there to watch Benjamin? The hospital said he can be in the delivery room and I thought maybe until the inlaws arrive to pick him up, but I think him being there will stress me out even more. 

My labor and delivery fears are like last time really. Like will I have complications? Will I get the birth I want? Will I tear bad? Will the baby be healthy? Will breastfeeding go well? 

Oh and my biggest question is, how much will this baby weight!??


----------



## MeganS0326

Alea said:


> Anyone having crazy dreams still?
> 
> Last night I dreamt that I went in to labour and delivered twins - I woke up this morning very panicked! Lol.

I had a bizarre dream last night that hubby's work called to tell me he was in the hospital because he had accidentally cut off all of his fingers. :nope:


----------



## xanzaba

Megan, that's oddly funny. Sorry.

I'm not having weird dreams or maybe I'm not remembering my dreams as well. But last night I had a heartbreaker, and was so happy to wake up. Nothing bizarre like early in pregnancy- I had dreams that DH was living with a lesbian couple and refused to speak to me because I was irrational. Then there were a few really spicy stranger dreams where I was seducing men all over the place.


----------



## ajarvis

Definitely still having weird dreams here too! Last night I dreamed I had the baby, but I couldn't find her. SO and I were looking for her at a hockey game for some reason and found lots of other unattended babies, but not ours. Not even sure why there were newborns at a hockey game unattended.


----------



## amantila

campn & mumma: I can understand that attitude campn...I'm getting excited to have the baby but kind of sticking my head in the sand as far as the labor process goes. I'm definitely planning on the epidural, but I'm still nervous about the whole process, mainly because so much is out of my control and I don't know what to expect and I can't plan it 100%. I'm normally very type B and go with the flow, but when I'm anxious about something, I like to know how everything will go and be in control. It scares me that I may ask for an epidural too late, or too early and it will have worn off by the end. Or that it may not work properly (I read too many stories online). Or that I may not make it in time. Or that my husband may be out of town for work. Or that there will be scary complications. Or that I may end up needing a c-section (I'm squeamish and the thought of being cut open while awake terrifies me even though I know you don't feel pain). I just get nervous because there are SO many variables and it is so unpredictable. I'm also scared of the recovery process. What if I tear badly? How will I deal with that? What if breastfeeding doesn't go well? What if I don't know what to do to take care of my baby? Mumma, I'm glad that you have so many people who are willing to help you when the time comes. That must at least bring some relief when thinking about the labor!

xan: I know what you mean about the birthing classes. My doctor told me about them at my 20 week appointment and I actually said to her, "Yeah, I'm a little squeamish and nervous about the whole thing and I was kind of planning to just go with the flow and deal with it when it happens." She did not like that answer and told me to sign up for the classes because it will make me less anxious. We'll see about that. I scheduled them for the end of July. 

As for dreams, nothing to report here. I've been sleeping alright at night recently and haven't been remembering any dreams lately! :]


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm just going to put my opinion out there... I think the more educated you are about labor and birth, the less afraid you are and the better equipped you are to make the best decisions for you and your baby.


----------



## amantila

Luv...I'm sure you're right. My doctor and pretty much everyone else have talked some sense into me and I'm going. I'm normally the "just do it and don't explain what's going on" kind of patient but they convinced me I should educate myself for this. When I had surgery in high school I remember they were being SO kind and trying to explain everything and make me not afraid...I ended up passing out and needing oxygen when the kind doctor was trying to show me how unscary the flexible iv needle was. I'm just pathetic and I don't know what's wrong with me.


----------



## campn

Aman- I read a ton of birth stories and even better, watched labor and delivery videos on YouTube. They don't film the pushing part so that's good, it's left to the imagination, although some doctors ask you if you want a mirror (I'll ask for that) cause it can be so encouraging when you see the progress you're doing, does that make sense?? At my hospital tour all the women were like no we don't wanna see that and I was like "I must be the odd one!"

One thing I regret doing though, is putting a mirror up and looking down there at like 2 weeks postpartum cause I was horrified of the scene. I was like what is that!?? I can't recognize it! But of course it all looks just like it did before after it healed.


----------



## Uni tsi

Campn that was brave of you to use a mirror two weeks post partum lol I can't say I would ever have that much courage.


----------



## campn

Uni tsi said:


> Campn that was brave of you to use a mirror two weeks post partum lol I can't say I would ever have that much courage.

Uni the word is stupid not brave! :dohh: haha
I texted DH freaking out (again, so stupid) and he kept texting back like every minute so worried and freaking out asking all those questions. He was really concerned about the future of his junk. How considerate of him! :p


----------



## MummaMoo

LuvallmyH said:


> I'm just going to put my opinion out there... I think the more educated you are about labor and birth, the less afraid you are and the better equipped you are to make the best decisions for you and your baby.

I do agree with you on this - but I didn't educate myself by attending classes. We never went. Instead I religiously watched One Born Every Minute (UK & US) and soaked everything up like a sponge. And I listened to everyone's birth stories and other mums advice. My friend Wendy said simply "just do what the midwife tells you and go with what your body is doing" and that's the truest thing.

As for tearing, I had a minor 3rd degree tear that required surgery, but it wasn't so bad to deal with really. Just learning to pee at an angle to avoid stinging and lots of soaks in the bath.... it heals pretty quickly and you're not exactly walking around like John Wayne. and honestly, you've got other things to focus on :)
I constantly questioned myself as to whether i knew if I was doing the right thing with Sophie when she was a newborn. it's a guessing game but in the end, it's usually feeding, changing or sleep that they want - and sleep goes much better when they've had a good belly full. Sophie was terrible at just snacking so she wouldn't sleep for long, so i'm hoping this baby is a much better feeder.


----------



## Alea

Has anyone packed their bag yet? I know I'm the 2nd one due in the group so I have almost a month on some of you here but having had Maisie at 34+4, I'm a bit nervous now that I'm getting towards the final straight. There's no indication that this baby will come early but there wasn't with Maisie and she was born within a matter of hours, so I'm really unsure! I'm thinking around 30 weeks, maybe.


As far as preparing yourself for labour, I think you can and you can't, if that makes sense. Moo was our first baby so we were pretty anxious when it came to becoming parents and I knew that ultimately I had to listen to my body and it would tell me what to do, which is why we never made a birth plan. I never once thought I'd be able to have an unmedicated labour and never pushed myself for that either. In the end, Maisie was delivered by emergency c-section and that was something than we weren't prepared for. 

*Mumma*, I still question myself now on whether I'm doing the right thing with Moo. I think that's simply part of being a parent, as difficult as it is.


----------



## x-ginge-x

My bag is packed with the exception of a few things but I bought a prepacked one from a business on Facebook haha!


----------



## MummaMoo

I'm not fully packed yet, but I have some baby clothes on there, some breast pads and mat pads. Believe me, it won't be long until I'm all packed up though, i'm getting impatient already! I need to pick the right time because of Sophie is around, she'll be rooting through it and pulling everything out as i'm trying to put it in!

Been to visit mum this morning, she had an operation on her back earlier this week so went to get some shopping for her. Came away with some presents - a pair of maternity PJ's and some vests and babygros for baby. I think Nanny is getting excited!

I have done a birth plan, but the details about pain relief etc isn't anything i'll want to stick to rigidly, it's more about the fact that I do NOT want to be surrounded by a bunch of medical students whilst being examined. They thought I'd be fine with it during my induction, but that particular doctor wasn't very gentle and/or sympathetic and I hated it. It was because of that I refused to be examined for AGES and ended up fully dilated on the antenatal ward.


----------



## campn

No bags packed here yet, although I've considered it! But I wanna do it once I wash everything and sort her clothes, blankets and all the stuff you pack for baby, but I bought something to wear after giving birth the other day cause the first thing I wanna do after the first few hours of delivery is put on my normal clothes and not that horrid hospital gown that flashes everything. I got a nursing shirt and maternity yoga pants cause I want to be warm and comfy (the hospital rooms are SO COLD!) 

Last time I packed a bunch of stuff that I never used! I'm not using their pads or undies this time as they weren't comfy and the pad wouldn't fully stick on to the undies so it felt like a huge diaper falling off of my butt. 


One thing that is important is makeup removal wipes (so I don't have to go to the sink and wash my face) and concealer! Everyone will snap a billion pictures of you after and I looked like I escaped the walking dead cast.


----------



## campn

I wanted to show you the progress of the nursery! I worked on the name all yesterday and it wasn't as hard as I thought it'd be. Now I need to make one for Ben, but maybe just put a big B above his bed as my kids tend to have such long names! :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Uni tsi

campn said:


> Uni the word is stupid not brave! :dohh: haha
> I texted DH freaking out (again, so stupid) and he kept texting back like every minute so worried and freaking out asking all those questions. He was really concerned about the future of his junk. How considerate of him! :p



All I can say is LOL I will remember not to look! 

Actually one of the first things I did was make DH look and report to me on what he saw. I'm pleased to say he was very sensitive of my feelings and told me everything looked just like normal. I don't really believe him but it was very nice of him to say so lol


----------



## Uni tsi

I've been slowly packing a few things as I think of them. I have a birthing outfit to wear instead of the awful gown. And some lavender oil and a heating pad. I think that's about it. But, now that it's been brought up, I feel inspired to go pick out a coming home outfit for little one. I think I might do that this afternoon. I support packing early because you never really know. 

Campn, that is SO CUTE! I love the flowers on every letter. It looks amazing!


----------



## campn

Uni- Your DH is so sweet! Bless his heart! Mine would have definitely terrified me and joked about it :/

Oh I hear essential oils really could help! Peppermint and lavender would be my choice for sure. Oh I also hear about those painkilling/cooling sprays that aid in healing. I'll def try it! 

Also breath mints!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## campn

This is the shirt I ordered. I think it'll be amazing to keep me nice and covered but still easy access when I need to nurse. With my son I felt so exposed especially when visitors came. 

Sweet Mommy Bamboo Simple Maternity and Nursing Long Sleeve Tee Shirt MUS https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JQAX96M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_yWdxxbC3NS2M8


----------



## Uni tsi

That's a great shirt. Love the design


----------



## MummaMoo

Oh see I'm wanting to pack EVERYTHING...... and NOW!!

LOVE the wall decoration Campn! It's as pretty as the name itself, gorgeous!!

I've got the main bag for myself, and have ordered a new nappy bag for the baby which I'll fill with the baby's stuff. I guess the good thing about an August baby is that I won't need my big fluffy dressing gown, I'll find a thin cotton one instead, no air con in the hospitals over here!!

Here's our new changing bag:-
Multifunctional Waterproof Mummy Baby Diaper Nappy Changing Bag (Beige) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MWS2USI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_dTfxxbCABRXH8

Also ordered a new moses basket mattress. Going to nag MrMoo to get everything out of the loft soon so I can get washing :)


----------



## ciz

ive not started packing yet. ive got a list which im slowly ticking off like pads etc. im aiming for 30 weeks then ill pack it all. 

i remember being in labour with dd and honestly i wish i went to classes if only to help me learn to breathe the contractions out. i exhausted myself by the time things really got going. 4 days of basically screaming into the pillow cause of contractions then the 5th day a midwife FINALLY helped me breathe them out... still bloody hurt mind you but i felt less stressed and dd was less stressed. i opted for epidural in the end even though all the way through my pregnancy i was nope no epidural for me blah blah soon as i was 5cm gone i said get it in. 
I bought a nightie which i thought would be ok.... that soon got taken off, stripped naked in front of midwives, epidural lot, oh so i could be put into a hospital gown. i really couldnt give a damn by this point if i stayed naked LMAO. my body was shaking uncontrollably after every contractions, really freaked my OH out bless him. I was terrified as when it comes to the epidural you have to be dead still. once the drugs kicked in i was "enjoying" the labour <--- that even possible haha, gas and air on the go too. OH sneaking me starburst sweets when midwife wasnt looking haha. BTW sweets or something sugary is a must in your bag, give yourself burst of energy. Oh and lip balm !!

by the time it came to pushing i felt nothing, just the pressure of her crowning but no pain! 20mins she was out without any foreceps etc. had 3 tears that needed stitching. after a few weeks i braved bathing with afew drops of tea tree oil in my bath. really helped heal down there quicker.


----------



## amantila

So speaking of hospital bags (I have not started packing mine at all), what do you all put in them? What resources did you use...is there a list out there someone that is particularly good/thorough? Anything you repeat mommies would suggest to pack or leave out from your own experiences? Help me start thinking about what things I need to be accumulating! :]

Campn...Juliette's room is going to be gorgeous! You must be very crafty. I love the flowers you used...so pretty and feminine and perfect! :]


----------



## xanzaba

Anyone feeling a bit sick lately? I woke up this morning with nausea and thought I was just hungry, but after breakfast and a mid-morning snack I'm still feeling quite ill. Yesterday I had another near fainting episode after going for a swim. I had my blood levels checked a couple of weeks ago, and I'm not anemic. My blood pressure has been low/normal but not unusually so (~110/70), but just a tad below where it normally is.


----------



## mari35racz36

I haven't even thought about packing my bag yet but I probably should start! I'm such a procrastinator. Maybe once I hit 30 weeks I get my bag started. I can't even remember everything I will need. Lol

Campn - I love the the nursery pic! Juliette is such a beautiful name and looks perfect on the wall:)

Xan - I've actually had a few nauseous days recently and no appetite. I don't know why because it's been quite some time since I've felt sick. I am think my iron is definitely low. Will be check at my next appt. I was anemic for almost 1.5 years after DS2 was born. I really don't want to be like that again. I also wonder if we feel sick because our stomachs are being so squished for baby starting to take up a lot of space. Sorry you don't feel well. 

Not sure if I said it before, but Hubby and I have decided on a name. Our little boy will be Connor Nicholas:) Yay!!


----------



## xanzaba

Connor Nicholas is a great name! Connor was on my list, but turns out to be hard to pronounce for the French family.


----------



## amantila

Mari...love the name Connor! Every Connor I've ever met has been a wonderful person. Would have used the name Connor for our baby if I didn't already know a bunch! :]


----------



## MeganS0326

amantilla - my biggest tip for hospital bag is to bring lots of snacks. I brought snacks for hubby to have during labor but I did not account for us being in the hospital so long (7 days) and we quickly went through them. Thank goodness for visitors bringing us food!! This time I'm bringing the pantry :haha:

Campn - love the name and the nursery. So darling!

mari - Love Connor! Connor was on our short list when I was pregnant with Caleb.

We've picked our name now too. Our little girl will be Cora Joy! I can't wait to meet her! As of today I've made it to third tri too!!


----------



## campn

Mari- I love his name! It's so gorgeous and works for when he's a baby and when he's a grown up! 

Aman- During my tour they gave me a list of what to pack and what they'll provide, but there are so many lists online! Also many people like the pads and undies the hospital provides but I didn't like them (too big/too saggy) so personally I'm bringing those overnight winged always pads and boxer shorts. 

I recommend nursing bras and a nursing pillow if you're planning on breastfeeding, and nipple cream! Use it even if it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Uni tsi

Aman, definitely bring your own pads and some old/cheap underwear. The pads they provide at the hospital are like four inches thick. It's basically like wearing a diaper, compared to the ultrathin pads that are available these days. And unless you're a fan of big mesh granny panties, bring your own underwear that you don't mind ruining. 

I think I'll also bring honey sticks this time, since it counts as a clear liquid.

Campn, thanks for the tip on bringing the nursing pillow. That's one I would have forgotten, but makes so much sense to have now that you mention it. 

Love the names ladies! Connor and Cora Joy are both perfect names :)


----------



## campn

Uni- Everyone kept telling me how great the mesh undies are then I put them on they're slipping and sliding and the pad ain't sticking right and I got too overheated down there. I don't mind if there's lots of blood I'll change my normal pad every hour but I don't wanna deal with this! 

One of my friends swore by wearing her hubbys boxer briefs she said everything was nice and collected in there. 

I'm also bringing my belly band, it really helped push my postpartum belly in and help it shrink back and gave me some core strength so my back pain was so much better. I'd wear it for a few hours at a time though.


----------



## MummaMoo

Lovely names! Cora always reminds me of the little girl in Titanic :)

Yes, good idea about the nursing pillow. I found it awkward getting to grips with holding a newborn whilst feeding and juggling my big floppy boobs without any support last time.
I took isotonic sports drinks last time to keep me going and yes, plenty of snacks!
We packed moses basket fitted sheets for the bottom of their cots, but never used them, so probably won't bother this time.


----------



## campn

I think the most useless thing I brought was a book and my kindle. I didn't read anything and that wasn't the best idea. 

Also, in addition to breath mints and snacks, dry shampoo.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sat in the hospital after have lucozade for breakfast yum I hate the gtt :cry:


----------



## hopie2015

Wow- so many great, helpful tips on what to pack and what to expect after delivery. I am with Amant - I have been keeping my head in the sand about delivery. I know everyone says birth classes really help and to learn as much as you can but guess I am still in denial that I am actually delivering this baby in 2.5 months! It is not the pain I'm afraid of..it is complications/something going wrong. Going to talk about it with my doctor. I had a bad experience after my first m/c so maybe that's where it stems from.
Amant- congrats on third tri! Thanks- I guess I will just try to be grateful I get to see baby each week at end of third tri. 

Mari and Meg- wonderful names! Megan- when do you get your blood test results back? Mari- good you will get iron checked..I have to also next time. 

Xan- sorry you have felt a bit nauseous. I have as well. It is mild though and I'll sure take it compared to how it was. Mornings are the worst. My dr. assures me it will not get too bad again. (third tri can unfortunately bring back morning sickness)

Mumm- glad your mom is doing well and that is a cute bag you bought- looks very neat/organized.. I need something like that. Thanks for answering any ?'s from us FTMs. I have a lot to think about and do!

Campn- I just love the flower letters..beautiful! Juliette has one gorgeous nursery! Great tip on the shirt as well.. I didn't know there is one like that..sounds perfect. 

Uni- that is great you got a lot of baby clothes and gear. I have so much to shop for since everyone had babies long ago! And I think any color looks wonderful on a baby girl or boy. :)


----------



## xanzaba

Yes, thanks for the advice on the hospital bag. I would have never thought to bring snacks!

I had a little mini-panic about not having anything for the baby, so we went and bought a burp cloth, a bib, a gown that converts into a onesie, some baby wash and lotion, and a couple of crib sheets. Not a whole lot, but a little at a time. The stroller should come in any day now too. 

On a related note, I want to have stuff arrive so the dog gets used to it. Anyone have advice for preparing a pet for our new arrival? She already saw a few stuffed animals that friends and family bought for Liam and has been sniffing around them. She's a very gentle dog, but young and full of energy, and she's our baby.

The nausea is better today- salty snacks help, and getting enough carbs seems important. I've been eating at home more lately to avoid gluten, but this weekend we were celebrating in restaurants, and I've been ordering salads because of the heat. Hopie I hope your nausea doesn't get worse, and I'm sure it won't be like first trimester.


----------



## campn

Xan- I know you can use one of the hospital receiving blankets that was swaddled around the baby and have your DH or maybe a friend take it home before you do and let the dog sniff the heck out of it. 

My cocker spaniel/beagle (a hunter dog) just kept smelling the baby while he was in the car seat. She was super curious but warmed up fast.


----------



## Sweety21

And we are having a :blue:
After much wait we finally could see baby properly and his wee bits . Although, the technician was not allowed to say anything she was pretty helpful and tried very hard to get full face of baby. But, baby was lazy bum and was sleeping. I even tried to have coke and see if he could change position but, instead he flipped face down. Anyways, I am happy that finally we could get to raise one of each.
I have been mia because, I wanted to keep myself busy noy thinking about gender and I know I have missed alot but, hopefully I will catchup with everyone soon.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3282.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6









DSC_3286.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9









DSC_3290.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MeganS0326

Hopie- I could probably call and get my results today but I have an appointment tomorrow so I think I'm just going to wait until then. I want to remain in blissful ignorance a little longer :haha:

Campn- I second the book thing as the most useless thing I brought to the hospital last time. I had a well meaning friend give me a book to take so I brought it and never touched it even with my induction taking 3 days!

Xan- glad you are feeling better!

Sweety- congrats on team blue! Those pics are great!!


----------



## xanzaba

Sweety- congrats on team blue. That's a pretty good profile shot you got there. Downright cute!


----------



## MummaMoo

Congratulations on your boy Sweety! A lovely shot of him, face and peachy bum! 

I've been very spendy lately and it hasn't stopped yet! I've decided that I want a new travel system, seen the new one I want and so we're having it. Mr Moo has got the old one down from the loft so I can wash all the bits in order to sell on. Will post the new one in a bit (got to put Sophie to bed now)

Edit: here it is https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...m---Aqua/psG0051,default,pd.html?qb_recs_link

I love the colour.
I've also ordered another chest of drawers to put baby's clothes in... and I took my friend to a local retail park today so bought some more gender neutral babygros and vests.... Even though I don't really need them, I can't help but think a new baby needs new things. If we have a girl, fair enough use Sophie's old clothes, but the first baby size unisex stuff I've found is way cuter than when we had Sophie.

Most useless thing I took with me to the hospital was the make up, hairdrier and hair straighteners!


----------



## MeganS0326

Mumma- super cute travel system! Love the color!

My dr.s office called with my GTT results and I passed! I'm so happy! I was really worried after my crazy test day that I had GD. Whew!!!


----------



## campn

Sweet- Congrats on team blue hun!! 

Mumma- I thought makeup was a lifesaver! But I looked like I was hit by a bus so maybe you didn't need it as much as I did :p Love that travel system the color is gorgeous!! I'm getting so impatient, like come on can't wait to be in the last month but then again, a baby is life changing. 

Megan- Yay!! I'm so relieved for you! I've a feeling that I'll fail mine this Wednesday (the 1 hr) cause I failed it last time. I'll go in fasting and hope I pass.


----------



## aidensxmomma

campn - I love the letters you made for your little girl. :) If it makes you feel better, my kids all have long names too - Aiden (okay, his isn't that long), Madalynn, Seraphina, and this one will be Everett.

mari - I love your name choice. :) Connor was on my short list for both of my girls if they had been boys.

Megan - Cora is a beautiful name. :)

xan - I don't have any good advice about introducing pets to babies, but I have to start looking into it too. OH got me two kittens right before I found out I was pregnant so we will have to figure out how to introduce them. Right now we're trying to get them used to having the baby stuff around the house so that it doesn't all just show up with a baby. :haha: Fortunately, our kittens are really laid back and used to a lot of noise and chaos because of my older kids and my nephew, so I'm not too worried about that. I'll let you know if I come across any good tips :thumbup:

Sweety - Congrats on your :blue: bundle! 

AFM - I did my 3 hour glucose test today and fortunately, I passed. :happydance: I was really worried about it so I'm glad everything turned out okay. 

OH and I are doing a birthing class starting next week and will also be doing a baby care class and possibly a breastfeeding class. It's more for OH than me; I figured that the more prepared we are for everything, the better off we will be. I feel like it's been way too long for me to really remember any of it. But OH doesn't have any kids, so he's never been through any of this. And by the time my kids moved in, they were already school age, so the only experience he's had with babies was when my nephew was born and he didn't do any of the feeding or changing or anything.

I haven't started packing a hospital bag at all yet. I can't even remember what I need. :dohh: I figure that I'll start packing after I finish the birthing classes. I plan on starting out a list tonight, though, so I can get everything that I don't already have. 

Question for the ladies in the US - Do any of you know how the process works for getting a breastpump through insurance? I know they're supposed to be covered now, but I have no idea how to actually get one.


----------



## amantila

aidensmomma...I got mine through insurance. I just did a google search honestly, found this website: https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/insurance-pump-lookup

Put in my information, looked at the options that came up. Went with Mckesson Patient Care Solutions. Talked to one of the agents on the online chat (they have a phone number too) and got everything set up. Once they verified with my insurance what they would cover, I just had to get my doctor to fax them a prescription for the breast pump. As soon as they got the prescription, I told them which of the covered options I wanted, and they shipped it to me. The whole process took less than a week from googling to receiving the pump and was very simple :] I'm sure you can call your insurance company too and find out what they suggest.


----------



## amantila

Also, a lot of places online say that you have to wait until 30 days before your due date to order the pump. Not sure if they made a mistake or if the place I went through doesn't follow that policy, but I got mine a couple of months ago without any issues.


----------



## Uni tsi

Megan and Aiden, congrats on passing that test! 

Moo, that is a really cute pram :) I love the color

Xan, I don't have any great advice, but one thing we're trying at my house is having a lot of children and babies over to see how the cats react. So far, they've done pretty good as long as they're not cornered by over enthusiastic toddlers. One cat just hides from children, the other is a pretty good sport. I like everyone's advice about getting them used to the stuff and smells in advance. I'll try to work that in too.


----------



## Sweety21

Thank you everyone. I am way behind in reading posts but, you alk always make me feel happy and welcomed.xoxo


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats on your boy sweety!

I haven't thought of a hospital bag and likely won't pack anything until 34ish weeks. But I'm not planning on a hospital stay either. With midwife birth I can go home a few hours after baby is born :)


----------



## campn

Aiden- I contacted my insurance yesterday after you asked. I just emailed them about it and they sent me an email for the breast pump suppliers. I picked the first one and went on their website and chose the pump I want (Spectra S2 Plus) and they had me fill out a form and then got sent a confirmation. They didn't mention when they'll ship it, but that I'll know when it ships.

Also they need to verify with my doctor as a step of the process. I thought that was so funny, like geez you can't tell I'm pregnant yet after all those Doctor visits, labs and ultrasounds!? :D


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mumma moo! I almost ordered that pram a few weeks ago in that colour too but when we went and looked at one my husband didn't like it so we're sticking with what we already have which is the mamas and papas zoom! Haha X X no phone call this morning so it appears I don't have GD! Not all bad but I'm bruised where they poked me!


----------



## Mummy1506

Had my gtt this morning! Very long 2 hours!! Waiting for the results now hopefully all good. 

Also went for my 4d scan but our little lady was not playing ball & would not budge an inch facing into my back so another appointment Thursday morn. Think she is a little madam already &#128584;.


----------



## xanzaba

I'm glad to hear that more ladies are passing the GD tests :) Ladies, we're on the final stretch!

Thanks for the pet advice. I think she's going to do fine. She's been super snuggly with me lately and comes to me all the time for petting and love. She knows _something_ is going on.

I just saw the doctor and she wants to see me every 2 weeks until 36 weeks and then every week. Eek!!! All good news at the docs- I've (finally) started gaining weight at a normal rate (2 pounds in 3 weeks). The only thing is my blood pressure is on the low side (100/60) which explains the dizzy spells. I'm supposed to eat every 2 hours and always carry water with me.


----------



## Alea

And the bag is packed! Would it help if I shared with you all what I've packed? I don't know if anyone would find that useful or not.

Great name choices everyone! I can't wait until our little girl is here and I can reveal her name to you.


----------



## campn

Xan- Geez flying by now! We're basically counting down at this point! 

Alea- Sure! I love to know what everyone else is packing, there's usually something I didn't think of.


----------



## Alea

For Little Miss:

Nappies
Cotton wool
Vest
Baby grows
Scratch mits
Blankets
Muslins (this is what we in the UK call a burp cloth!) 
Milk

For me:

Loose fitting PJs
Breast pads
Maternity pads
Towels
iPad
Chargers
Toiletries (shampoo, conditioner, body wash, lip balm, deodorant, toothbrush, tooth paste, facewash, flannel)
Change of clothes + underwear
Drinks and snacks
A spray bottle (to stay cool)

We'll have her car seat too.

Please let me know if I've forgotten anything!


----------



## aidensxmomma

xan - I'm starting to see my doctor every 2 weeks now, too. It makes it feel like time is going even faster. 

Alea - Thanks for sharing your list :flower: It'll be using it for inspiration.


----------



## Sweety21

Wow, hospital bags ready already? I am so behind but, actually I get Everything from hospital so they have ordered a very light bag.even baby clothes will be from hospital during our stay we just have to take one dress when we will be bringing him back home.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Just thought I'd share this funny conversation OH and I just had:

I told OH that I was working on making a list of things to pack in our hospital bags. His response was - "We need to bring things?" :dohh: Apparently he didn't think about the fact that we will be in the hospital for a couple days and that babies aren't born fully clothed :haha:

In his defense, this is his first so he doesn't have any experience at all, but still. Poor guy has no idea what he's getting into. :haha:


----------



## ssarahh

That story made me smile aidensmumma.

I've had such a rubbish week. DH has broken his ankle badly and is going to be off work for quite some time. We are just waiting for his operation date to come through and then hopefully he can start the road to recovery. At the moment, he is just in a cast waiting and it's so frustrating given that September is coming round so quick. Not quite sure what I'm going to do if he's not able to move still come September.

Sorry for ranting but I'm completely exhausted now having to work full time, take the dogs out for a decent walk everyday around my full time hours, try to look after DH including doing everything around the house and I just don't know how I'm going to keep this up! 

I was so excited and now all I can do is panic. :( I know it could be worse as DH could have come out much worse but still ...

Sorry really needed to get that off my chest and I think you ladies will understand.


----------



## ciz

Alea said:


> For Little Miss:
> 
> Nappies
> Cotton wool
> Vest
> Baby grows
> Scratch mits
> Blankets
> Muslins (this is what we in the UK call a burp cloth!)
> Milk
> 
> For me:
> 
> Loose fitting PJs
> Breast pads
> Maternity pads
> Towels
> iPad
> Chargers
> Toiletries (shampoo, conditioner, body wash, lip balm, deodorant, toothbrush, tooth paste, facewash, flannel)
> Change of clothes + underwear
> Drinks and snacks
> A spray bottle (to stay cool)
> 
> We'll have her car seat too.
> 
> Please let me know if I've forgotten anything!

pretty much my list word for word haha. I have a couple extra things :

I found after going to the loo it was a bit uncomfortable using dry tissues so I'm getting non fragranced wet toilet wipes this time 
loose change for carpark and extra snacks. 
Also I'm bringing a bottle and first milk just in case baby needs it but hopefully I can breastfeed again. 
nursing bra or top and pillow 
slipper socks or slippers (not decided yet)


----------



## ajarvis

Oh wow. Bag packing and so many GD tests. Time is flying!!!

Anyone else having itching problems? Last couple of days has been super annoying. it feels like it's getting worse. Itchy everywhere. Ideas at all? Last pregnancies have never had this.


----------



## Sweety21

ssarah, sorry you have to go through so many things all by yourself. But, hopefully your dh will be fine by September and it will be your turn to rest.Do you have anyone who can take care of you in case September comws and situation doesn't change alot?

ajarvis, me. specially tummy, boobs and face. Don't know why. dehydration may be?


----------



## ciz

itchy skin in pregnancy is quite common but I would tell your midwife or doctor to be sure . I read it could be linked with your liver function. so best get checked but I think its mostly just hormones playing up and they'll suggest some lotions to use. hope it eases soon = )


----------



## x-ginge-x

I bought my bag prepacked haha, although I am going to pack a secondary bag to leave at home my husband can grab if my stay ends up being extended slightly'


----------



## xanzaba

Ajarvis- I agree with ciz, it's probably just pregnancy-normal, but I would bring it up to the OBGYN/midwife at your next appointment. I had a friend that had off liver levels and had itching. They monitored everything and in the end didn't change anything, but it's good for them to know.

Have you tried moisturizing and does it help?


----------



## ajarvis

Sweety it's been suggested maybe drink more so I'm on it lol. 32 oz in :p 

I read about the liver function thing too. That's all google brings up ha. I'm sure it's probably nothing serious and I'll be talking to my midwife it's just driving me nuts. I've tried lotion and hasn't helped. 

It's not the crazy fire ant itching that is described with that liver problem type but it's all over and it's incredibly annoying and distracting! Worse at night laying in bed too.


----------



## xanzaba

When I lived in California, I could never get my skin to recover from the dry air, so maybe your trip to LA dried out your skin? I know Calgary is dry too though...


----------



## Hope16

@ajarvis I've been super itchy but only on my ankles and feet! it has been driving me insane. I will shower, cocoa butter, and use aveeno lotion but nothing seems to help. SO strange!


----------



## Hope16

I'm getting mixed reviews on when the 3rd trimester starts. Some websites say it starts at 27 weeks and others say 28 weeks. I'm not really sure...figured I would take my 27 week bump pic anyways. 

Thought I'd share! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bumpic27wekks.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Uni tsi

Great bump pic Hope, you look as amazing in real life as your stylized profile pic :D

Alea, thanks for sharing your list. I'm always very interested to see what other people pack. It really helps me out. Speaking of which, ciz, that's a great idea to bring wipes. I agree the dry tp was no good after. I've added wipes to my list now, after seeing your post! 

Aiden, that is so cute of your hubby to be so naive. Your story made me lol 

ssarahh, that really must be so stressful! I hope he has a quick recovery. :hugs: Remember, everything will work out and it's ok if some of the housework is left undone. Do you have anyone around who can come over to help you out with things till he's doing better? 

I'm feeling good today because DH surprised me yesterday with the furniture I wanted for the nursery. I guess, for some reason on his way home from work yesterday he stopped by the baby store and they had the crib I wanted marked down more than 50% off, along with a matching changing table that was also 50% off. I thought originally I would just use the top of the dresser for changing, but I wanted a shelf of storage bins, so now the storage bins are under the changing table so it all works out even better than I'd been thinking it would, and we saved a ton of money. I asked him what made him stop at the store randomly like that, and he said he didn't know it just felt like the day to do it. Apparently, they had discontinued the model I wanted, which was why it was super on sale. Even if money wasn't a consideration, I really like that set better than the much more expensive ones, because it's just a very simple design with very clean lines. We're still waiting for the dresser to be delivered but once it's in place, I'll post pics. The one on sale was even the color that I wanted to match my heirloom rocker, so it was really very lucky! I feel so relaxed now to have some furniture and I can't wait for the dresser to get here so I can fold all the clothes into it finally.


----------



## campn

Aj- I was so itchy with my first cause my skin was stretching so much! Maybe try moisturizing religiously for a few days and see if it goes away, if it doesn't let your doctor know. Are you getting pink bumps everywhere? I'd be alarmed with that.

Hope- Gorgeous mama! BnB says 27 weeks so I'm going with that! I think it starts maybe at 27+3 so people just round up? Yeah I'll just round down a bit too ;) 

Yeah I'm bringing sensitive skin wipes cause I don't want to run back and forth to get the papers all wet. Plus water makes everything slide everywhere. 

Uni- How sweet of him! I can't wait to see the pictures! I'm dreading having to wash everything like clothes and blankets and putting them up the closest and dresser as I remember with DS it was so lengthy. If something I buy and its in plastic I won't wash that. Only the stuff that were touched. 

I had my glucose test today. I got the lime flavor which wasn't horrible but it gave me the worst throat and heart burn. Not sure when I'll get the result back.


----------



## Uni tsi

Good luck with your test campn! I'll keep my fx that you pass. Interesting to hear lime didn't taste that bad (not counting the heartburn yikes). I thought fruit punch wasn't too bad a flavor either.


----------



## MummaMoo

Bump from a different view.

https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412598034.jpg

Will catch up on posts later, stupid phone isn't letting me type long messages!!


----------



## ajarvis

xan that may be it! Maybe I'll try moisturizing more than just when I'm super itchy at home lol

Hope16 great bump pic! 

Uni that's awesome! What a great deal! We are going to buy the crib etc in July. I'm searching Kijiji and hoping for a great sale from Babiesrus. I know the color and style I want too. Just waiting for a great deal or we'll bite the bullet and buy in July. I have my bedding and decorations already :p just need to paint and decorate.

Campn. no bumps or rash or anything to see. One part of my arm felt dry, but my skin doesn't look any different than normal! Going to try extra moisturizing the next few days and lots of water. Hopefully that helps! My next midwife appointment should be next thursday so only a week away at least.


----------



## Hope16

campn, the nurse in my office said lime would be the better choice as far as flavor goes, but I didn't take into consideration the heartburn! I'm torn what flavor to choose next week. was it super sweet??


----------



## campn

Hope- The fruit punch was the least favorite to me, cause it just reminded me of cough syrup. It's a different texture but you know that throat burn that coats your esophagus once you take some cough syrup!? It's like that. The orange was okay, but lime was my favorite cause it was a bit acidic. It is very sweet, much sweeter than any juice or soda drink! 

I've tried all the flavors now :p


----------



## Mummy1506

Our little girl behaved today so managed to get some good shots &#128151;&#128151;:cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 73.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, mummy! How precious :)

Ssarah- I missed your post about DH's ankle. I hope he is feeling better. Does he need surgery? My experience with broken bones (and I've had a lot) is that you are really helpless for a short while, but they try to get you more mobile pretty quickly so that you don't lose motion. Of course it depends how bad the break is, but hopefully DH will be back around helping you taking care of business soon.

We visited the hospital yesterday (they do tours of the maternity ward), and it was funny and a bit comforting to be in a room full of 3rd trimester ladies. My doctor only delivers to 2 hospitals, and one you only want to go to if your baby has major issues (knocking on wood). They almost guarantee private rooms, but last month had 15 women deliver on one day and so had to double up. They strongly support breastfeeding and don't even weigh the baby until s/he has fed once. They say that 65% of mothers leave breastfeeding. All in all, it sounded good.

The one thing that sounded a little weird is that there are 24 hour visiting hours, with a quiet time between 2-4am. Ladies, is that normal?

Also, they mentioned that you can have labor tubs brought in to your room. Has anyone done that? Do you recommend it? It's a bit expensive, but it does sound nice...


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - I got for my test on Mon. That's good to know their are other flavours. I've only had the orange drink before. Ill ask if they have lime. 

mummy- beautiful scan pics:)

Ssarah - so sorry to hear about your DH's ankle. I really hope he recovers in time so you can get your rest before the baby comes. 

xan - at most hospitals here, visiting hours are 9am-9pm. If it something serious there is no limit on hours. My hubby can only stay over night if I get a private room after delivery. They always go fast so i'm really hoping to get a private room.

uni - what a nice surprise from your hubby:) And a good deal too!!

Hopie - I see my OB next week and will ask for an iron check. I've started to add more spinach, broccoli and beets to my diet. I really don't want to be anemic again after birth for a long time.


----------



## xanzaba

Uni- that's so sweet of your DH. He must be tuned-into some baby frequency :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry ladies I am completely behind, I'll try to catch up later! I caught a cold that turned into a tonsillitis infection, had to go to the ER, was put on antibiotics but I am finally feeling better! Thankfully my DD didn't get too bad, just the cold, so I am glad we are both doing better.:thumbup:

I had my anatomy scan on monday and baby is healthy, still a boy and kept his hands on his face all the time so we couldn't see much of his face, they'll try again at my next appointment in a couple of weeks. Also we bought some sheets and some decor for the nursery and I'm excited to start making some stuff I'll make for him. :cloud9:

I'll try to catch up later, I'm sorry I always seem to be away, it's been a rough month :dohh:


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni, that furniture for your nursery was just meant to be yours! 

Remembering one of the annoying things about baby getting bigger - when you get up really needing to pee, but once you're perched on the toilet, baby has moved and squishing things so you can't go! So frustrating!!


----------



## MummaMoo

Mummy, the scan pictures are gorgeous!!

Had an appointment booked with the nurse in Tuesday to go and have my whooping cough vaccination. Guess who forgot :dohh: It was only when I was in the bath looking at my bruises from my last appointment (from having blood taken and Anti-D) that it hit me I was meant to be at the doctor's. I HATE that it's happened!
Rebooked now for next Thursday - remind me peeps!

Had fantastic news that my Midwife friend is pregnant, due in Feb, so we'll get some maternity leave off together, and also one of my other friends is definitely trying for #4. So excited!!


----------



## Uni tsi

lol Moo I'd forgotten about that. Still have it to look forward to hehe

Borr sorry to hear you've been so sick. I'm really glad you're feeling better.

I'm still pretty excited about my furniture, but I found out it will be 6-8 weeks before the dresser is delivered! I guess it's a good thing we ordered it now or it almost wouldn't get here in time :wacko: I have no idea why it will take so long. I'm secretly hopeful it will come early.

Xan, where I will deliver, there is a rule about how many people I can have in the room at the same time, I think it's like five visitors. But as far as I know beyond that it's also 24 hours. But, I do think it's "weird" still in so far as it's only the most progressive hospitals that allow 24 hour visiting. Regarding the water labor, I've heard that's really nice. A lot of women give it very good reviews. That is great to hear you'll have a private room and such great breastfeeding support!


----------



## campn

Mumma- Beauriful bump I totally wanted to say! Also try the trick of leaning all the way down towards the floor on the toilet, I heard that works really well for peeing and emptying your bladder completely!

I'm not sure about the visiting hours at my hospital but other than my son (and DH who will be staying) I don't want anyone there. My inlaws showed up every single day from 8 am to 8 pm even when I went home so I never got to be alone and do my own thing. Never again. 

Uni- Sometimes they'll surprise you and you'll get what you ordered sooner than they said! I've had that happen many times&#128515;

Mummy- Super gorgeous!!


----------



## MummaMoo

Will try that Campn! Spooner rather than later! Just in bed waiting for MrMoo to get out of the bathroom!

Over here, one were in a delivery room then visitors can stay as long as they want, but when we're in the wards, it's 9am to 8pm and no visitors during mealtimes. That said, I won't be wanting visitors whilst i'm in labour, apart from MrMoo. Not even my mum.


----------



## Lallie81

Hi all!
Cute link for those a bit bored of comparing baby's size to fruit and veg! https://www.fitpregnancy.com/pregna...gn=Editorial Content_20160616164635_495554635


----------



## ciz

When I was in labour with dd we didn't tell anyone. People texting me asking anything yet was just replying nah nothing (whilst trying to breathe out a contraction haha) was just my oh in the delivery suite with me and just him during the visiting times. It was bliss just having family time. We text everyone the day after she was born to announce she was here and we won't be having visitors until we've all settled.... which is what me and oh agreed on since he only gets 2 weeks paternity leave. But to my annoyance his family came to see her the next day but I soon got them gone out the house within a couple hours haha. 

This time will be different as we have dd. So my mum will be on stand by to come over to watch her but again as for hospital visits I just want dd and oh. And we'll be telling people no visitors until we've settled.


----------



## ciz

Was in serious panic mode yesterday. I was having contractions that weren't exactly mild and then I realised on top that I had been going to the loo for #2 alot.. this happened exactly like it did with dd. My body was flushing itself ready and contractions started.
Luckily everything had calmed down... but jez panic melt down. 

Anyone else nesting mode kicked in? All I seem to be doing lately is cleaning a lot and clearing out stuff


----------



## mari35racz36

Hey ladies, how is everyone today?? Today and this weekend is going to be crazy hot! My AC is already on! Lol Today is my 10yr wedding anniversary:) I still have to go out and get Hubby a present. Lol We are going out for the day and evening tomorrow, which i am so looking forward too!! Tomorrow is my hubby's bday and Sun is Father's Day. Crazy 3 days here! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend and wishing all the dad's a Happy Father's Day!!


----------



## ajarvis

ciz hope everything is back to normal for you? No more contractions?

When I was in labor with #1 I had my mom and my ex around. We had visitors from the time he was born til the time we left the hospital lol - 3 days. Was great. I loved it :p

With my youngest no one was allowed per hospital policy to even visit besides my ex - could have had my mom but she was in a different province. But I left exactly 24 hours after birth. But went to my sister in laws house straight away for a dinner. Then home. I'm one of the ones that likes lots of people and visitors etc.


----------



## Sweety21

Uni, how lovely of your hubby. I am sure you must be over the moon.

borr, sorry you had rough time. Hope everything is fine now and don't worry about not been here. we all do have that kind of time.

mumma, you can blame pregnancy for forgetting your appointment. After all they say it's the time when we all have baby brain and keep on forgetting everything. But, hope you don't miss next one. And yeah, lovely bump. I have stretch marks all over my tummy so, kind of shy to take bumo pic.

Campn, even I&#12288;have hard time going empty my bladder. I fo like three times in 10-15min in order to employee my bladder fully. I am glad to know everyone ishaving same issues.

Afm, appointment is tomorrow. I hope I get a particular date for c-section so, that we can plan everything.


----------



## Mummy1506

Just received a letter to say I failed my gtt & have been diagnosed with GD :cry:


----------



## xanzaba

Oh Mummy, I'm sorry. I hope they find a good way to keep your blood sugar under control that is minimally invasive for you :hugs:


----------



## campn

Mummy1506 said:


> Just received a letter to say I failed my gtt & have been diagnosed with GD :cry:

Mummy- Did you barely fail it? I'm so sorry it's devastating to hear something is off during pregnancy but honestly from every thing I read on it's really doesn't seem like a major big deal and it's very easy to get under control. You and your baby will be just fine!


----------



## Uni tsi

Ciz, how scary! I'm glad everything calmed back down. 

Lallie, that is a really cute website! This week my baby is the size of a bottle of fancy french soda lmao Fruits and vegetables can be so many different sizes, I never really know what to think of those comparisons. I have another app that said, this week baby is the size of a bowling pin! I have trouble imagining how she fits in there cause I'm big but I don't feel THAT big. I guess she's curled up a little. 

Mari, happy anniversary! What a great milestone! 

AFM, despite my birthing center's very liberal policy, I think I will limit visitors. I know my mom is really disapointed I don't want her there. But, I think it will just be me, my hubby, and our doula. And, the cell phones will all be turned off. I had a friend who basically gave fb updates her whole labor, and I think it slowed her down to be honest. Or, maybe it's just not for me. I can't even imagine wanting to look at a screen during labor, let alone successfully type something. All I would manage to post would just be me mashing the keyboard randomly :haha: 

On the question of visitors afterwards, I have no idea how I'll feel. It's interesting to hear everyone's different stories of how that went for them.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ciz- glad your contractions stopped! That's scary! 

mummy sorry you failed your test! :cry:

AFM, my family and DH family knew I was in the hospital, I was admitted in the afternoon for monitoring because my DD had no fluids and she wasn't moving and was induced the next day, so they knew. They were very nice and actually good company to have around with all the waiting. 

After my DD was born, I had a bunch of friends and family visit at the hospital, to be honest I liked the hospital visits because I didn't have to entertain anyone or offer food or drinks :haha: so I guess it was easier than visitors at home. Personally, I don't mind the visitors, I actually enjoy having company, but I know it's a personal decision. A friend of mine told off all my friends last time and told them not to visit me until baby was one month old, and to be honest I was very lonely. So this time I am making sure to let all my close friends know to come visit and keep us company :)

Baby room is filled with so much stuff I am getting an urge to clear it and start decorating and getting stuff ready but I can't seem to find time! It's driving me insane!


----------



## Uni tsi

Mummy, oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. I know from experience it can really come as a shock! :hugs: But, knowing about it now, there is a lot of things you can do to keep both you and baby safe. Most people are able to keep it controlled with only diet and exercise. I can't believe they told you by letter though instead of in person. That must have made the shock of it so much worse :(


----------



## Mummy1506

Thank you all your kind words! 

I'm not sure if I failed only just or massively as no levels or anything had been given to me just a date next Wednesday to attend a group 'education session' I just feel it's all a bit vague & then having to go & discuss it in a group is a bit off!!! 

I was so upset when I opened the letter, my dad has type 2 which he now controls by only diet he did my sugar level with his monitor & it came back as 4.4 which reading the leaflet is normal level? Or is it more the level after eating which counts?


----------



## hopie2015

Happy to see all the great updates this week! But Sarah- I am so sorry dh broke his ankle. I hope he can start physical therapy once it heals a bit and that will really help. I also hope you have some family or a friend who can maybe help out a bit? But good news is he should be all healed by the time baby arrives.
Borr- sorry- you sure have had a rough month. Glad you caught the infection early though. Feel better soon.

Megan- so glad you passed gd test.. I know you were v. concerned. Yay! Campn- sure hope you get great results. Wish they gave me lime.. I got orange. Have to take it next Wed. yuck.

Aiden- that made me laugh about your hubby! I actually did not even think myself of packing baby clothes at all. I am clueless! 

Xan- great you did hospital tour. That is funny their only quiet time is 2-4am! I also have to go to dr. every 2 weeks starting soon and then each week at 35 wks.

Mari- fingers crossed for our iron tests. I read a supplement called Floradix is really helpful after delivery, so I bought some since my mom is anemic after surgery and will help her too.

Uni- your husband is amazing-- 50% off on each he found? Wow! Just wonderful. Enjoy!

Hope- you look amazing and Sweety- CONGRATS on the boy!!! Wonderful photo.

Enjoying the perfect weather here this week and excited for a trip to country tomorrow for strawberry picking and ice cream. Nausea has stayed away the past couple days and hope it continues! Take good care everyone.


----------



## MeganS0326

ciz - glad you are feeling better. I had a few painful Braxton Hicks the other night but I know it was just from being dehydrated. It's been in the 100's here this week and I'm having a hard time drinking enough water.

Mummy - so sorry you did not pass the GD test. :hugs:

In regards to visitors at the hospital, I have a strict rule that it is only to be DH in the room during the actual labor. Last time I was worried my crazy MIL would try to weasel her way in there but luckily she stayed put in the waiting room. As for visitors afterwards, it was really hard with DS being in the NICU. Either myself or DH had to be with anyone who wanted to go into the NICU to see him and only 2 people could go in at a time. Also, the NICU was on a different floor of the hospital so it was a little bit of a walk. It got really old really quickly especially factoring in my hourly trips to try to breastfeed. I'm thinking I'm going to tell people to wait until we are home this time just in case. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and Happy Father's Day to all of your wonderful DH's!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks for all of your takes and previous experiences with hospital visitors. Pretty much even in the delivery room I can have as many or as few people as I choose. I think I only want DH and medical personnel in the delivery room. I have my parents nearby (1 hour away) and some friends in the area, but not a ton because we just moved here last year. I am thinking of giving my parents unlimited access after the delivery room, but DH and I have been working on code words that mean I need rest/peace, just in case. And I'm sure it will depend on how everything goes and whether Liam's healthy and feeding etc. And it's a good point that it's easier to have people over when you don't have to play host!

Happy father's day to all of the DHs and/or future grandfathers. Out of superstition, DH and celebrated almost-mother's day (May 7th) and will celebrate almost-father's day (tomorrow) so as not to jinx anything, and then we're taking my dad out on Sunday.


----------



## x-ginge-x

You know you're an addict when you have spent more on cloth nappies than clothes for your baby! Lol some are just too cute!


----------



## Uni tsi

Mummy1506 said:



> Thank you all your kind words!
> 
> I'm not sure if I failed only just or massively as no levels or anything had been given to me just a date next Wednesday to attend a group 'education session' I just feel it's all a bit vague & then having to go & discuss it in a group is a bit off!!!
> 
> I was so upset when I opened the letter, my dad has type 2 which he now controls by only diet he did my sugar level with his monitor & it came back as 4.4 which reading the leaflet is normal level? Or is it more the level after eating which counts?

The numbers they worry about are fasting and after meals. So, you can check when you first wake up, one hour after eating, and two hours after eating. Most people are able to control it with just diet and exercise. The fact it's not randomly high when you're just sitting around is a really good sign, I think. If the info they offer at the group session is anything like what I got, it will just be some advice about how many carbs to have at each meal and the importance of exercise. But, it is helpful info cause it can be a bit overwhelming at first. Your dad will be a good source of advice too , but do keep in mind the threshold for GD is lower than the threshold for Type 2. If you have any questions, feel free to ask! I've become unfortunately a bit of an expert :dohh:


----------



## Uni tsi

x-ginge-x said:


> You know you're an addict when you have spent more on cloth nappies than clothes for your baby! Lol some are just too cute!

lol so true! I neglected to put any clothes on my registry, but there are lots of cloth diapers on it. They are just so adorable, I want them all!


----------



## Sweety21

My appointment went well. Baby is definitely a boy and is little bigger than normal doctor said. My screening scan is next Monday so, hopefully I will keep my fx that everything&#12288;is fine with baby. 

Mummy, sorry you were detected with GD. fingers crossed it's gets control just by diet and you don't have to do any medication. I am not very knowledgable aboit it but, will be praying for you.

Xan and Uni, I&#12288;like clothes diapers too. We don't get to make any registry here but, have to buy everything by ourselves. No family nearby too.


----------



## Mummy1506

Uni tsi said:


> Mummy1506 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all your kind words!
> 
> I'm not sure if I failed only just or massively as no levels or anything had been given to me just a date next Wednesday to attend a group 'education session' I just feel it's all a bit vague & then having to go & discuss it in a group is a bit off!!!
> 
> I was so upset when I opened the letter, my dad has type 2 which he now controls by only diet he did my sugar level with his monitor & it came back as 4.4 which reading the leaflet is normal level? Or is it more the level after eating which counts?
> 
> The numbers they worry about are fasting and after meals. So, you can check when you first wake up, one hour after eating, and two hours after eating. Most people are able to control it with just diet and exercise. The fact it's not randomly high when you're just sitting around is a really good sign, I think. If the info they offer at the group session is anything like what I got, it will just be some advice about how many carbs to have at each meal and the importance of exercise. But, it is helpful info cause it can be a bit overwhelming at first. Your dad will be a good source of advice too , but do keep in mind the threshold for GD is lower than the threshold for Type 2. If you have any questions, feel free to ask! I've become unfortunately a bit of an expert :dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks uni! It's 4.6 again this morning but an hour after eating dinner last night it shot upto 9.2 :cry: guessing that's quite high. 

Hopefully I will get some more info on Wednesday.


----------



## ssarahh

Thanks for the support ladies. DHs op should be tomorrow morning. I know it needs to be done but I'm dreading it for some reason and could just burst into tears ... I'm blaming hormones as I'm normally fine!! I would 100% prefer to be the one having the operation than the support ... I hate feeling so useless. 

Should be about 12 weeks from the op to recovery. Takes me right to my due date x


----------



## Uni tsi

I had my first really intense braxton hicks of this pregnancy earlier tonight. It was much stronger than anything I'd experienced so far, or at all last pregnancy. Even knowing what it was it started to freak me out a little as it was so uncomfortable. I kept myself calm by thinking, "oh good I'll have something to post about to Snugglers" lol But wow. Either I'd forgotten what they really felt like, or I just wasn't really getting them last pregnancy :shrug: I'm hoping I won't get them too often! 

sssarah I think what you're feeling is very understandable. I'd be beside myself in your shoes. Glad to hear he'll recover just in time to take care of you after the baby comes. That is cutting it close though! 

Sweety, I'm glad your big healthy boy is doing so well! I have the feeling that Monday everything will go great! That's rough about the registry not being a custom in Japan. Where does your family live? Perhaps you could make a registry anyway and they can ship you presents? 

Mumm, I had to google for the conversion as we're on different measurement systems. If I'm reading the chart right, it sounds like your fasting numbers are good but the after meal number is a bit high. That might actually be good news, as from my experience the fasting number is hard to change without meds but you'll have a lot more control over the after meal number. As the saying goes, knowledge is power. After testing for a little bit, you'll start to get the hang of what sends your numbers high and what doesn't. It's not always intuitive what will cause a problem and what won't. I hope they have good advice for you on Wednesday. If you hear anything useful, please pass it along! And, we can swap blood sugar friendly recipes :flower: One thing I've found useful is to take a walk after every meal, or do some other light exercise. Even ten minutes of activity during the hour after eating can make a difference.


----------



## xanzaba

Well, so much for not having strange dreams anymore! In my dream I didn't have a job and was trying to move back to Boston. I woke upset from that dream, just to fall asleep to one that was much, much worse! 

It started in my doctor's office where two brothers got into a fight. I mentioned that my sister was coming in later that day and the doctor asked what she looked like. For some reason my sister was single and they started dating as soon as he asked the question. So I went to meet my sister and my dad, who were driving around in a huge red mini-van, and we saw an atomic bomb go off. My dad said to hold my breath because of the baby. 

Well, I woke up then, at 5, so happy to be awake. Needless to say, I didn't try to go back to sleep!


----------



## hopie2015

Mummy- I'm sorry about the gd. Hopefully it sounds like the type that can be controlled with diet and exercise. Wishing you the best next week at your appt.. you should get a lot more info then.

Xan- yes- so much for crazy dreams going away! Last night my ex bf was the center of dream and then all my other exes came to make me dinner and I had to choose the best meal between the ones they cooked and OH. Then OH got upset I went off with my ex. So crazy.

Amant- thank you for the helpful info you posted on the breast pump being covered by insurance.. That is wonderful! I will order next month. 

As for visitors in the hospital, I am most happy just with OH. I am sure I will look and feel as if hit by two buses so happy to see visitors when home. :)

Wishing everyone a wonderful Father's day and soon-to-be Father's Day.
Borr- hang in there.. Wishing your dh the best with procedure and a quick healing.


----------



## ciz

Yes all nice and calm now thank you ladies. But I'm getting my bum in gear to sort my bags now haha.

I'm really sorry to you ladies who are getting tested gd. It's not something they really do here or if they do I've not come across it. So I'm quite clueless what it's about. But sending you hugs if you need them. 

Well I've done it..all of dd old baby clothes have been sorted 5 full bags have gone to charity. 2 bags going to my friend who's just had a dd. Got some space now which I'm sure will be filled up quickly


----------



## campn

Sweety- Every time I've heard a doctor say that the baby ends up completely average size. It really annoys me cause some will start to scare you and tell you you must have a c-section cause your baby is huge! Then you give birth and the baby is 6 lbs. 

Xan- Haha! I still get the weirdest dreams too! Sometimes I only remember bits and pieces! Last night I dreamt that the baby was here though so that was so amazing. She looks so much like her brother! 

Uni- Maybe you're paying more attention this time, or been expecting them more!? The last 10 weeks will be full of them and I can't believe all of us are heading that way so so fast. This pregnancy is going much faster than it did with DS!

Sarah- Big big hug and thoughts and prayers heading your way hun! <3


----------



## Uni tsi

You might be onto something, Campn. I was just reading that in second pregnancies, women do tend to notice their braxton hicks more because we know what real contractions feel like. 

Time really is flying by, isn't it? I feel like I still have so much left to do!


----------



## campn

Uni tsi said:


> You might be onto something, Campn. I was just reading that in second pregnancies, women do tend to notice their braxton hicks more because we know what real contractions feel like.
> 
> Time really is flying by, isn't it? I feel like I still have so much left to do!

I actually had no idea I was experiencing BHs with my son cause I had no idea how they feel like, I thought it was just his position making me feel this way then someone described them to me and a light bulb was turned on! "DOH!"


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni, I'm feeling a lot more sensitive to movements this time, and it's a lot more uncomfortable. I think I've felt a few braxton hicks, but not on any massive scale. Last time I wasn't aware of them until I was practically full term.


----------



## ssarahh

Thanks for all the support ladies. Will update you tomorrow x


----------



## ciz

Hey ladies any advice on how to encourage a 2 year old to be more open or willing to let her daddy put her to bed or spend time with him? 
My DD is very clingy to me big mummy's girl. So in the morning it has to be me she comes to for cuddles, she really gets upset if her daddy tries to have a cuddle and to take her downstairs for breakfast can only be done by me unless we're in the mood for screaming and crying. when it comes to bed time she will not go with daddy.She runs and clings to me for dear life. What I find odd though they have a brilliant relationship during the day they play together non stop, lots of cuddles etc. 

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this with their son or daughter?


----------



## campn

ciz- Maybe you both can do some of it together then slowly let daddy do more? So start whatever task together then you sneak out of it a few minutes earlier and earlier until it's just dad?


----------



## MummaMoo

We go through phrases of this with Sophie. I am just firm with her and just say "no. It's daddy's turn". And then MrMoo will take over. Once the initial tantrum is over, she has a whale of a time with him. He's a lot more fun than I am! This is bath time. Breakfast time she doesn't care WHO gets her up for breakfast, could be the child catcher from Chitty Bang Bang as long as she gets her Cheerios and Chocolate Paws!


----------



## MummaMoo

Ooh! Ooh! 30 WEEKS!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bargain alert. Tots bots have discontinued these got all of them for 24.50 in local boots hehe super pleased with them it's the nursery rhyme set haha


----------



## Sweety21

Uni, my family lives in india. We don't have registry kind of thing there and also, we are not sharing gender with any family member(society is still boy oriented, we didn't share dd's so, not sharing ds's either). I am sure when we will&#12288;go there we will get showered with lots of presents. So, doesn't matter actually. 

Campn, is it? I will be glad if baby is average because, my dd was 2.85kg and I had hard time carrying her then. Even if, baby is average I will still get c-section. Dd was c-section so, don't have much choice here.

Mumma, congratulations on new milestone. Yay.


----------



## campn

Mumma- WOOHOO! I can't believe it you've 10 weeks to go! Congrats mama!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Alek was 4.5kg :shock: and :wohoo: for 10weeks mumma


----------



## Just1more2

Mumma!! happy 30 weeks!! can you believe it? almost to the single digits!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MummaMoo

It's mad! Another week and yeah, single digits!!

Every week MrMoo asks what week is it, he's had his mind on other things and it's starting to annoy me a little now that I've practically been going it alone through this whole pregnancy. He's only been to two scans, I've bought everything - ordered the travel system today too. He's hardly spent any time feeling the baby kicking and talking to it like he did with Sophie. So I told him today how I felt. Hopefully he gets more involved because if he spends the next 10 weeks focusing on this stupid rental house he's bought and plans for our house extension, he's going to feel my wrath!

Just about to get ready to go out - all the students are leaving to go home in the next couple weeks and so the house that I work at are having a little get together. Pity my only night out for ages is actually at WORK! How sad!


----------



## campn

Mumma- my husband is the same way really and I've reached the stage where I'm like whatever I'm not the one who is missing out. He's the one who is going to miss out and he's the one that's going to wish he hadn't. You do you and enjoy everything, having kids isn't something that happens often in life!


----------



## campn

In other news, I bought a pregnancy belt for the good ole belly cause my back was killing me and pressure down there all the time and seriously the pain was instantly gone! Why didn't I buy this last pregnancy!? 

Oh and I've set up the crib bedding set. I've seriously had this set since 2012 and never knew if I'd ever get to use it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xanzaba

Mumma-congrats on the 30 weeks. Is it possible that your DH is just preparing his own way by trying to be the good provider? I know my DH is trying his best to cut back on expenses and worrying a little excessively about his job. I think it's silly- we're definitely fine. We are living somewhere with a lower cost of living than ever, he has the same job as when we lived in DC, and I finally have a stable job with a solid salary that's higher than ever before. But he's understanding when I have a panic about being prepared for the baby, so I try to be supportive for him as well.

Campn- I bought one of those when I had the muscle pain in early May and they are just fantastic. On the other hand, I never took the pregnancy hose out the package- and they were crazy expensive. By the time I needed support, it was too hot here to wear hose.

After the difficult pregnancies I have had in the past, this one has been almost fun. DH and I have been toying with the idea of having a second kid, but since I just turned 38 years old, I worry whether it's a good idea. It also makes me feel a little worried that we're taking for granted that everything will be fine. On the other side, I've been thinking that starting to try again at the end of next summer would be a good time. Any other ladies getting the "Yes, I want to do this again!" vibes? Anyone have advice from the second/third/+++ time around?


----------



## MummaMoo

Campn your nursery is looking sooooo sweet!

So, a pregnancy belt? Am I right in assuming this is more substantial than a simple bump band?


----------



## MummaMoo

Xan, you're right, he is just thinking about our future, and I do really appreciate that, I'd just like him to focus on the reasons he's doing too. And have his mind on the here and now, and us, once in a while. I'm not a demanding person in the slightest, so I think when even I am starting feel like we're being a little neglected, it's got to a ridiculous point.

As for another baby.... for me? No. This is it. I MAY start saying I want another, but at this point i'm doubting it, purely for the fact that I have found this pregnancy harder physically.. i'm 2 years older and am feeling it!! The aches and pains have been unreal and it's been a shock. I thought I'd breeze through like last time.


----------



## aidensxmomma

xanzaba said:


> After the difficult pregnancies I have had in the past, this one has been almost fun. DH and I have been toying with the idea of having a second kid, but since I just turned 38 years old, I worry whether it's a good idea. It also makes me feel a little worried that we're taking for granted that everything will be fine. On the other side, I've been thinking that starting to try again at the end of next summer would be a good time. Any other ladies getting the "Yes, I want to do this again!" vibes? Anyone have advice from the second/third/+++ time around?

I know for sure that OH and I will be having at least 1 more together, possibly 2. We're trying to figure out when a good time would be. It took us 1 year and 2 losses to have this little man and I know that my fertility is somewhat limited (PCOS and Endo) so time isn't really on our side. I've always wanted a big family so we can't put if off too long if we're going to make it happen. Plus, my older kids are significantly older than this LO, so I'd like to have our second much closer in age. We are considering starting NTNP/TTC before LO is a year old. :shock: The only thing that's really putting me off is how hard this pregnancy has been. Compared to my others, this one has been the worst and it scares me a little to think about having to go through it all over again. I'm hoping that maybe I'm just struggling so much because it's been almost 5 years since my last pregnancy - so maybe if I get pregnant soon after this one is born, my body won't handle pregnancy so poorly. :winkwink:


----------



## ciz

thanks ladies on the advice, we've been doing the bedtime routine together then when it comes to story time I leave the room... she still screams the place down but she does calm down eventually. its just feel so upsetting for the OH because I can see it does upset him but I'm trying my best to reassure him its just a phase and that I'm the one whos with her all day. we'll get there =) 

my OH never really showed much interest in wanting to feel or ask what week with dd and its the same this so I'm pretty use to it haha. I don't really mind he knows due date is soon approaching. hes working his bum off to make sure his work doesn't bother him as hes taking a month off =)


----------



## hopie2015

Mum- I think Xan had a great point about your dh just working on insuring things are good for the future, now that you will have 2 kids. I was 'warned' by friends that dh's start acting different/strange in third tri..maybe working harder, etc. to make sure they can provide well once baby arrives. My friend's dh started doing totally unnecessary tasks around the house-- like painting the garage floor! 
Congrats on 30 wks. I hit it tomorrow!

Sarah- sure hope your hubby's procedure went very well.

Campn- the nursery looks amazing. i so want those floral letters! May I ask where you got the crib? I love it.

Xan- I wouldn't worry about being over 38 too much if you want another someday. Yes, m/c chances do go up but my dr. has many in her practice doing well at 40 and she said quite a few now are over 44 and she had twins at 45. 
As for me, one and done, God willing. I could never go through the hypermesis again. If urge gets really strong for another, i will adopt. But will just feel so fortunate and happy if baby is born healthy, that I really think I'll be completely fulfilled with just one. :)


----------



## ssarahh

DH still hasn't had op. Being majorly messed about and I'm completely exhausted. Fingers crossed it will be this afternoon x


----------



## mari35racz36

ssarahh - I really hope you hubby gets his surgery soon. So tough on both of you. Fingers crossed for today!

campn - love the new nursery pic!! Bedding looks so pretty:)

mummamoo - congrats on 30 weeks!! Now you really are in the home stretch:) I can't wait to be 30 weeks. 1 more week to go! lol


I am heading for my glucose test in about an hour. Just eating lots of protein and no carbs before i go. Dreading the drink but just want to get it over with. I have also been getting tons of BH contractions over the last few days. Quite strong ones too.


----------



## campn

Failed my 1 hour glucose test but I knew I would cause I did with DS. I don't think I've GD as my son was 5 lbs 5 oz, but still having to go back on Wednesday and sit there for 4 hours like the nurse said on the phone is annoying.


----------



## Hope16

that stinks campn! 

ssarahh I really hope he gets the surgery this afternoon, that way he can start the long healing process!

AFM: I had a scare on Friday. At the end of my work day, I used the ladies room before I left work and I had some blood. So I called the On-Call doctor and he advised me to go to the hospital so he could check me out. Well they hooked me up to a heart rate monitor, he did an ultrasound (baby is looking big and healthy!), and he did a vagina exam (didn't see any blood) which is good but so confusing. Then he swabbed my vagina to test for certain cells. Apparently if your cervix is dilated, they can test to see if certain cells have made their way down which would indicate labor. The doctor sent them to the lab and told me to wait an hour and I could go home. Well while I was waiting he noticed I had lots of contractions. I told them it was normal for me to have 10+ Braxton hicks a day. They ended up giving me an IV in case I was dehydrated. Half way through the IV bag, I was having more frequent, stronger contractions. The nurse didn't think I was gonna leave that night but after 6 hours, the doctor had another vagina exam performed to make sure my cervix was still closed (which it was) so they sent me home (most painful thing in my life by the way...I CRIED!). They couldn't explain where the blood came from or why I have so many contractions daily. The good thing is, that swab test is 99% effective for 2 weeks. So they know for sure over the next 2 weeks I won't be going into pre term labor. The nurse said my primary doctor will probably do this swab test again every two weeks going forward to watch closely. I am only 27 weeks. This kid needs to hang in there for several more weeks!


----------



## campn

Hope- Oh Hun that's so scary! I'm so sorry! Kiddo definitely needs to stay in there for a while. One of my friends is 33 weeks and has been constantly contracting and effacing for a month now and always in and out of the hospital but she and the baby are doing great otherwise. Make sure you get a lot of rest, and lots of water.


----------



## mari35racz36

Well I'm here at my test and and apparently it's the 2hr test. Ugh! I just had the orange drink because that's all they had. It was bareable. But it's going to be a long wait!!

Campn - sorry your failed the 1 HR. I taking the 2hr right now. My doc didn't even have me take 1hr to begin with. Probably because my first 2 babies were big. But I've never had GD. You will probably pass the 2hr test.

Hope - that was so scary, but il glad you are ok:) My sister in law had her baby girl @26 weeks. It was quite a shock but she a completely healthy 20month old now.


----------



## xanzaba

Hope- that sounds like a real scare! Glad they didn't find anything to worry about, but it is frustrating to not know the cause. Is it possible that the bleeding was external (sorry if that's a bit personal to ask)? Take care of yourself, and I hope baby stays in for a good while. 

Campn- good luck on the 3 hour test. It's frustrating that they don't have a test with fewer false positives.

Over the weekend, I was noticing fewer kicks, but then again we were out a lot. Well, today Liam decided he had enough of his shenanigans and put my mind to rest. I was so happy that I told DH to feel my belly, but as soon as he did the baby stopped kicking. He does it every time, little goofball :) I'm starting to feel attached to him more over the past couple of weeks, maybe since I read that at 30 weeks, viability is over 95%.


----------



## campn

I'm not sure why they don't just do the diabetes blood test, I forgot what it's called but it looks at your blood and sees the last 3 months and would definitely determine if we have GD or not. I passed the 3 hr with DS so here's to hoping! 

Hope- I'm with Xan, maybe the blood was just vaginal irritation?? 

Xan- mine does that too! As soon as DH puts his hand on my belly she like cringes and goes stealth mode! 

Mari- Best of luck hun! I'm sure you'll pass!!

Does anyone else get almost vibrating movements?? It's like that movement cats and dogs do when they're like scratching their ears with their paws, it feels like she's doing that inside my belly. Vibrating movements for a few seconds then it's gone lol.


----------



## Hope16

I guess it could have been anything at this point but I hadn't shaved my lady parts the past week and we haven't had intercourse. It really blows my mind where it could have come from. Glad to know it's not early labor lol I am not ready for that! I told DH I think we should start packing a hospital bag just in case.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooh scary stuff stay put baby. I've had my sewing machine out today fixing bumgenius nappies haha rather pleased considering they were the first I've done!


----------



## campn

Hope16 said:


> I guess it could have been anything at this point but I hadn't shaved my lady parts the past week and we haven't had intercourse. It really blows my mind where it could have come from. Glad to know it's not early labor lol I am not ready for that! I told DH I think we should start packing a hospital bag just in case.

Hope my thoughts exactly. I'm sure we'll be okay but there's always that scary thought that baby could come and I still have no car seat!! DH could always go and buy one ASAP while I'm at the hospital, but the bag he wouldn't know what to pack even if I give him a detailed list! :dohh:


----------



## MummaMoo

Lots of frustrating things going on at the moment!

Sarah, hope hubby gets his operation soon! Here needs to heal quickly, soon it'll be you needing to be waited on hand and foot!

Campn, sorry to hear you didn't pass the 1hr gd test, fingers crossed for the next one. What a nuisance!

Hope - good lordy! What an ordeal! Hope little baba status for a good while yet!

An home alone with Sophie - MrMoo has abandoned me to go and check out his new house. He got the keys today. 

Had a chilled out start to the morning as I had an appointment for a pre-baby health visitor home visit. Never had it when I was expecting Sophie but it's a new thing apparently - do any other UK mums have this? She'll be the health visitor that comes to us for the checks when baby is born, so it's nice to get to know her beforehand.

Had some more baby stuff arrive today, so my baby hospital bag is nearly all packed. I'm loving the collection of unisex clothes I've got this time - shall take a pic one I've got Sophie in bed &#128512;


----------



## Lallie81

Oh gosh Hope what a fright! Glad they are keeping a close eye on you.

Anyone else enjoying "lightning crotch"? I've been wondering what on earth I was feeling for a couple of weeks then remembered this phenomenon...really not fun!


----------



## ciz

Hope - how strange, though I do recall passing old blood with bit of mucus.. the midwife just said it was a little bit of my plug that came away for whatever reason. As long as I didn't notice anymore come out or major contractions it will be ok. 

But I feel for you on contraction front I seem to be having some every other day lately it's crazy..I was food shopping today I was walking round squeezing the handle while they happened lol. 

Tried to buy boy clothes today and have to say I'm really struggling I don't like any boyish print right now. I'm excited to be having a boy, it's just the clothes haha


----------



## ciz

Campn -- yes to vibrating baby haha. It's like he has shivers for a couple seconds.

Mummamoo- I have my 28 week midwife appointment on Friday so I'll see if I get this pre baby health visitor.


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> Campn -- yes to vibrating baby haha. It's like he has shivers for a couple seconds.
> 
> Mummamoo- I have my 28 week midwife appointment on Friday so I'll see if I get this pre baby health visitor.

Ciz, do you have a Carter's store? They're also online and they usually have such cute boy outfits. It's no where near girl clothes of course but I grew to love it after a while!


----------



## Uni tsi

campn said:


> I'm not sure why they don't just do the diabetes blood test, I forgot what it's called but it looks at your blood and sees the last 3 months and would definitely determine if we have GD or not.

It's called A1c and I thought the same thing! Especially because my A1c was really good. I was told I have the lowest A1c of anyone she ever had to put on insulin :dohh: but my OB explained it is because that just looks at the past, and as the placenta releases more of the hormone that affects blood sugar the insulin resistance gets worse, so they really have to take that snapshot in the moment and can't use what it was before. Good luck on your next round of testing, campn! fx for you

Hope, that must have been so terrifying! I'm relieved to hear the two week test came back ok. What a real scare. 

I also ended up in the hospital last night to be monitored due to no movements. Everything looked ok and they said she was fine, which was a huge relief. Cheeky little girl waited until right as they were about to discharge me and then started kicking up a storm. Of course. :dohh: I have a feeling I'm going to be making a few more trips like that before this is over. They were super nice and supportive about the fact I'd gone in. Didn't make me feel silly or bad at all, said I should come in again if necessary any time. Later, they'll start doing scheduled daily nonstress tests. Even though it will be very time consuming, I'm almost looking forward to it because it will beat showing up to the emergency room at midnight. 

On a less heavy note, I also started experiencing something that I assume is pregnancy related - horrible foot pain. It lasts only a second, but it feels like someone stabbed my foot with an ice pick. I've never experienced anything like it before. I hope my feet don't grow bigger, they are already big enough I have trouble finding shoes in my size. I expected a little normal foot pain, but was unprepared for this. I wore my custom orthotics all day yesterday with the good arch support and it seems to have subsided for now. But wow, like lightening crotch but for the foot :wacko:

On a totally happy note, I'm now in the third trimester :happydance: I can stop just lurking the third tri boards and actually start posting there, yippie!


----------



## ajarvis

woohoo to third tri :)


----------



## campn

Uni- You did the right thing going in hun, you don't wanna risk something and then wish you would have made the trip. Those babies just love the attention! 

Are you getting a Charley horse!? I heard there's a completely safe supplement for that, calcium magnesium supplement I think??


----------



## xanzaba

Uni- that's scary! Glad everything is okay, though.

Are the foot pains cramps? I get those at night and when swimming if I don't eat a banana every day. I think it's either magnesium or potassium or both. Also not getting dehydrated is important.

I had lightning crotch a few weeks ago, but it has calmed down. Now watch, it'll make its resurgence!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Lallie81 said:


> Oh gosh Hope what a fright! Glad they are keeping a close eye on you.
> 
> Anyone else enjoying "lightning crotch"? I've been wondering what on earth I was feeling for a couple of weeks then remembered this phenomenon...really not fun!

:haha::haha: I call it fanny daggers, much more fitting for what I feel, used to get it during periods too, joys of pcos haha


----------



## Uni tsi

Thanks ladies. I felt silly going in, but at some point I was so nervous I thought, I'll just go in and get the reassurance. But when I got there, they really made me feel like it was the right choice. 

Regarding the foot pain, I wish it was just cramps. This is much more localized to a very small area, and feels like it's in the bones or tendons, not the muscle. It feels exactly like I'd imagine it would if someone stuck an ice pick all the way through my foot. It's when I'm stepping, as I put weight down on it, like something shifts in the little bones in the middle of the foot. But then, as soon as I take the pressure off it stops again. It's not every time I step, just at random, so it totally takes me by surprise every time. I already have flat feet, so I don't think it's my arch collapsing or anything like that. I just want to wear flip flops, but I guess I need shoes with better support. I hope no one else experiences this! I think I might spend a lot more time sitting down if this keeps up lol


----------



## campn

Uni- I went from shoe size 6, to 6.5 with DS and just bought a 7.5 a week ago cause my poor feet are swollen and so so sore! It's the freaking extra weight and heat. The pregnancy support belt has been helping with the pressure so much though.

Off topic but now every time I check there are less and less pregnancy threads ahead of us. Now it's basically just the July and August threads!


----------



## Hope16

"Lightning crotch" and "fanny daggers" made me LAUGH OUT LOUD at my work desk!! 

I needed that :haha::thumbup:


----------



## ajarvis

campn said:


> Uni- I went from shoe size 6, to 6.5 with DS and just bought a 7.5 a week ago cause my poor feet are swollen and so so sore! It's the freaking extra weight and heat. The pregnancy support belt has been helping with the pressure so much though.
> 
> Off topic but now every time I check there are less and less pregnancy threads ahead of us. Now it's basically just the July and August threads!

Yes!! And there's a February 2017 thread :) I love seeing the new months come up lol.


----------



## MummaMoo

Ha! Yeah, I know it more as fanny daggers too. Not experienced them much this time, or so far anyway. I do feel like I've had a heavyweight boxer give me a left hook up in that area though, it feels quite bruised sometimes!

Uni, definitely right thing to get monitored. Glad all was well.

I get foot cramps a lot, usually at lunch time when sat with my shoes off and feet up. My toes just involuntarily clench up together and I cannot control them, and gawd does it hurt! Occasionally get Charlie horses at night. I took Cuprum Met last time in a very small dose and they stopped straight away.


----------



## MeganS0326

Hope - so sorry about the bleeding scare. How frightful! I'm glad you got it looked at and it has gone away.

Campn - I also failed the 1 hr both pregnancies and passed the 3 hour both times. I'm sure you will do great on the 3 hour test. I wish there was some other way to test for GD too! The whole GTT process is just horrible.

No lightning crotch or fanny daggers here. Thank goodness. Never had them with DS so hopefully I don't get them this time either.

Uni, sorry about the foot pain. That sounds dreadful. I got charlie horses in my legs with DS but so far I've been lucky to avoid them this time.

Thought I would share some pics. Here is Cora's coming home outfit and matching blanket. Also, her matching pj's for her first night home. And then my 28 week bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3373.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3374.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3365.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## campn

Megan- I love the outfits! Super pretty and so innocent! Lovely bump picture too! I need to take my 27 week bump picture tomorrow or so cause I know I'll wanna look back on this! 

My heart burn is so real. It's always there no matter what I eat pretty much. Also I can only do 30-60 minutes of any chore/activity before exhaustion hits hard. I'm honestly dreading the next few weeks.


----------



## MummaMoo

Lovely pics Megan!

I'm still trying to get a pic up of my purchases (stupid phone!)

Yeah Campn, I know what you mean - work is getting harder and harder. Getting busy here now and lots of lifting brought on some serious tightening! Really need to slow down!


----------



## MeganS0326

campn said:


> Megan- I love the outfits! Super pretty and so innocent! Lovely bump picture too! I need to take my 27 week bump picture tomorrow or so cause I know I'll wanna look back on this!
> 
> My heart burn is so real. It's always there no matter what I eat pretty much. Also I can only do 30-60 minutes of any chore/activity before exhaustion hits hard. I'm honestly dreading the next few weeks.

Thanks! I'm so bad at taking bump pics. I feel ya on the chores. I'm constantly out of breath. I'm dreading these next few weeks too.


----------



## amantila

Megan: Adorable little outfits! Can't believe it's time to start thinking about packing and going home outfits. 

campn: sorry you have to do the longer test...hopefully you breeze through that one without issues and then don't have to worry about it anymore! And I have the same issue with heartburn/exhaustion. I have to eat really small meals more frequently because EVERYTHING gives me heartburn unless I eat a small amount. I never had heartburn before pregnancy...ughhhh I don't like it! 

uni: I get so scared when I don't feel my baby moving around for awhile and have to sit and pay attention to him. I had a good talk with my doctor today about what to watch for and when to worry/call about my doctor's appointment because I wasn't quite certain what I should be looking for. You did the right thing by going to get it checked out and I'm glad that the hospital was supportive for you. And glad that everything is alright! And foot pain...haven't had sharp pains like what you're describing...just achey heels from standing too much and working too much in my new house. Hubby has been super generous with the foot rubs though :]

Hope16: Scary! I'm glad everything looks ok and that they are taking proper steps to continue to monitor you. Stay put baby and keep cooking! I had a little bit of a blood scare over the weekend when I saw lots of fresh blood in the toilet...but realized it wasn't vaginal bleeding but from my bum. TMI...sorry! But all's good now. And not looking forward to those cervix exams...I didn't think they'd be painful until I watched some One Born Every Minute episodes. Some of those ladies being induced and checked looked to be extremely uncomfortable! 

AFM: I'm totally exhausted but happy. My in-laws came to visit for the weekend and helped us paint the ENTIRE interior of our home. I didn't paint, don't worry, but I did some yard work and taped and untaped and whatnot. I'm just so shocked that we were able to accomplish everything in one weekend. It looks fantastic and I'm so happy with it...and happy that it's done. It was just a long and exhausting weekend and today was a long and exhausting day because I basically put the house back together (peeling tape off, putting outlet covers back, cleaning, etc.) Our new carpet gets installed next Tuesday and then we can FINALLY move our furniture into our new home and start to relax and settle in. I also had my 28 week appointment today and everything seems to be right on track :] Can't believe I have to start going every two weeks now! Eek! We are getting so close, ladies! <3


----------



## campn

Aman- Were you just constipated hun? I started taking my stool softner again cause I wouldn't go for days and my stomach would be killing me and it helped so much. 

Also about the checking honestly I didn't feel much but maybe my memory is foggy, in the last few weeks I was having contractions all the time anyway so it was like oh fingers in there? Oh that's nothing! :p "TELL ME IM DIALTED!"


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm happy to report, she's making up for last night by giving extra reassurance tonight :) So many little kicks <3 I hope she keeps it up nonstop till the end! 

I forgot to mention in my previous post, at her monitoring yesterday, they said they could see her practice breathing already. I was told it's not uncommon at this point, but it's also not uncommon not to see it yet. So, it made me feel glad and like she's a little ahead and she'll for sure be ready when I'm induced at 37 weeks. Hard to believe only ten more weeks!  

Ginge, after you made that cloth nappie comment the other day, I decided I couldn't wait any longer and bought two of the sets of cloth diapers off my registry. They came today! So exciting!! I'm about to open the box now. How many would you suggest I need? (not that I won't end up with more than I need as I want them all lol) But, what would you suggest as the minimum to get started?


----------



## Sweety21

Megan,so so cute outfits and very nice bump shot there. 

Mumma and Campn, totally get you ladies. It's becoming harder and harder. Specially in the area we live there are lots of hills. Taking dd to park feels like doing workout. Have to stop after few steps always.

Aman, thats fantastic. When are you guys moving. I bet you must be excited for new home and ofcourse for the baby. Yeah! we are getting close. It won't be long before we start sharing birth stories and baby pics.

I am trying to buy boys clothes but, they are so not cute. How do you dress a new born boy? onsies? pants and tshirts? please share some ideas if you can ladies.


----------



## Uni tsi

The first of my stash :D Everything just got real lol
 



Attached Files:







13467256_10210093716686394_637791121_o.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## campn

Sweety- Honestly he hung out in onesis and sleepers during the first few weeks, in winter he was in vests, hoodies and sweaters and pants, then when the weather got warm he was in super cute rompers (I LOVE ROMPERS)


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Sweety- Honestly he hung out in onesis and sleepers during the first few weeks, in winter he was in vests, hoodies and sweaters and pants, then when the weather got warm he was in super cute rompers (I LOVE ROMPERS)

Me too!! I kind of wish baby was due early in the year so they could wear rompers this summer when they're at the cute sitting up stage with chunky Buddha legs! I'm keeping baby in onesies a lot more this time rather than getting hung up on outfits.


----------



## hopie2015

Oh, hope I am sorry you had that terrible scare. So glad the 2 week test came back great and all should be fine now. Hopefully you can get some time off work and take it easy for a bit?

Campn- sorry about the gd test, and you have to take the longer one. Ugh. good chance though this next test comes out fine. 

Uni- I also think it is great you went to er just to make sure, and glad they were so nice. Good about the daily tests they will do later too to keep mind at ease.

Mum- that is cool you guys in UK have that-- we don't have home medical visits here. You all are making me think I better start ordering newborn clothes now and packing!

Amant- impressive you all got that much work done in your new home in one weekend! I bet you're exhausted.. and always great to have a good excuse to get out of the painting. :)

Wow..What in the world is lightning crotch?! I am afraid to google it!
Uni- for foot pain- try sitting with legs out on floor and flexing feet and toes in and out and hold, and then point. Also rolling foot on a tennis ball while holding on to something and standing releases the cramping. 

30 wk appt and scan tomorrow with the dreaded orange drink..I will surprised if I can keep that down. Nausea hits me quite a lot these days..just hope it doesnt get any worse!


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Campn -- yes to vibrating baby haha. It's like he has shivers for a couple seconds.
> 
> Mummamoo- I have my 28 week midwife appointment on Friday so I'll see if I get this pre baby health visitor.
> 
> Ciz, do you have a Carter's store? They're also online and they usually have such cute boy outfits. It's no where near girl clothes of course but I grew to love it after a while!Click to expand...

I haven't come across a Carters store here in the UK hun. ill have to have a good cuppa tea and snacks and have a good search on the net lol think it was because you get really spoilt for choice with girl clothes and boys only have such a small selection.


----------



## campn

I'm in the third trimester you guys!! Should I celebrate or panic!? :D 

Ciz- After getting used to boys clothes, I was excited I'm having a girl to shop for, but ugh went to the store and some of the super pink, Disney and characters and cheetah prints annoyed me so much! I still love and adore the clothes and bought lots of pink, but really boys clothes can be so cute (like plaid shirts and shorts) or little suits when there's a wedding or so!


----------



## mari35racz36

hopie - I had the drink testing yesterday. I managed to keep it down even though it was hard! Wishing you good luck are you appt tomorrow:) Sorry you are feeling sick again.

Hope - I am so sorry for our scare. Glad your results came back ok:)

Ive been incredibly dizzy, especially the past week. I just got all my blood results from yesterday and my iron is crazy low. I'm not sureprised at all. I was anemic after my 3rd baby for quite some time. Now i have to go on iron pill plus have a iron rich diet. Any suggestions on what could help boost my iron quickly before labour?

Ive got my glucose tests results and not quite sure how to read them. Ill take a pic and maybe someone could let me know what it all means. I'm able to see them online, even before doc has.

pic is too large to post! 

here are my 3 blood results:
Gluscose Fasting 7.8 mmol/L
Glucose 1hr 9.7 mmol/L
Glucose 2hr 6.5 mmol/L

I was told not to fast yet, the first test result says glucose fasting, weird. So that number is considered HI. The other 2 results are in normal range. Would this mean i passed? I just so impatient to wait for doc to call and tell me. Thanks ladies:)


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- I hear you with the nausea. Last night I had stir fry, but I guess it was not substantial enough. The good news is no heartburn, which has become more regular. The bad news is nausea was very strong this morning. I woke up at 4:30 ravenous and nauseated.

Good luck on your appointment tomorrow and I hope you keep avoiding lightning crotch. They're jabs of stabbing pain down there and come and go quickly. I've heard it is caused by compressed nerves.

As for clothes, there really isn't as much for boys as girls, but there are some cute things. I really like the brand Zutano. I also just bought the hat below for Liam- I don't know if you can make it out, but it has hedgehogs with glasses on and raccoons with overalls and all of the clothes are drawn-on. I like the quirky stuff, and it seems like there more of that for boys. My dad has the same sense of humor I have- his comment was "That's a hat with character!" Hopefully Liam grow up with our sense of humor or else he'll be horribly embarrassed by us :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 6-21-16 at 8.08 AM.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## campn

Mari- I'm not sure what those numbers mean, here they give us an overall number. But from what I saw online I think 5-6 is still in the normal range??


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - I forgot to post the ranges the results can be between. THey wrote HI right beside my Gluscose Fasting result of 7.8. I am thinking I am still ok becuase my 1hr and 2hr results are within normal range. thanks for your response:)


Here is are what the results should be less than
Glucose Fasting <5.3
1hr <10.6
2hr < 9.0


----------



## campn

Mari- I think they only care about the last hour? I know here they usually just judge depending on the last hour of our 3 hr test. That's why it takes a few hours to do the test cause they want to see your final result. Good luck mama, sounds like you'll be fine!


----------



## ajarvis

I love boys clothes. Jeans, hoodies, t-shirts, plaid, little ball caps, khakis, dress shirts, ties, boots. So adorable. In the beginning same as all newborns though - sleepers, onesies, hat, mittens.

It's the girls clothes I'm not loving. Dresses, and pink everything. so many tutus :( I haven't bought much because I don't like much. Finally did find 3 cute sleepers yesterday at walmart though :)


----------



## campn

Aj- I'm picky with my choices too but I'm usually into blues mixed with pink bows/flowers but hey they're girls, chances is she'll drive you crazy wanting all the super girly stuff just like my DS drives me crazy asking for his monster trucks. You just develop a tolerance!
I just can't get into the character themed stuff like Sofia and Dora and things like that. 

I love this Little Me brand. I think it's so innocent looking, most of their clothes are this sweet.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hopie2015

Mari - sounds like you will be fine based on what Campn said. 
As for iron, there is a supplement caused Floradix which is very highly recommended to raise iron levels quickly without constipation side effect, etc. Also, not sure how big you are on eating red meat (I'm not, why I've been anemic in past) but that surely helps as you know and spinach, eggs. Lentils are very high in iron. Add beans or hummus to diet and iron rich cereal like cream of wheat, if you like it. Also, take your iron pill with vitamin c so it absorbs well, or with fruit. Black strap molasses is also v. high in iron. I hope the dizziness subsides soon. 

Xan- sorry you have had some nausea as well. Thanks for the much needed luck. I get so scared at ultrasounds! And for explaining what that meant..oh my gosh- I laughed but it sounds so painful!

Can't believe actually got so nauseous I vomited this morning 7 times. I am not taking that Zofran again ever, or at least i hope not to. hopefully this goes away. That orange drink tomorrow -- I just have to laugh!!


----------



## campn

Hopie- Omg I just had breakfast not long ago but you got my mouth watering with that lentils and hummus talk. 

7 times!? Did you catch a bug or something hun!? Or is it morning sickness still? I'm so sorry. Try to breathe through your drink tomorrow and don't chug it even if they tell you to. It's not overly horrible. Just think happy thoughts??


----------



## ajarvis

Campn that is really soft and sweet looking :) 

I also can't get into all that dora stuff etc. I never really liked that stuff for the boys either. My sister in law had 2 boys and then a girl and she hated all the pinks. Didn't do her room pink etc. Now all that girl wants is pink. What a curse :p


----------



## Sweety21

Thank you ladies for all the suggestions and sharing ideas for boys clothes. I ordered 2-3 onsies and rompers. Rest I will be buying in person. 

Hopie, that's awful. Is it bug or sickness?

Campn, what a cute outfit. I was totally crazy for dd's shopping or oinks and purples. But, i went overboard and bought too much. There are outfits sitting in cupboard which she weard like once or twice. Not doing anything extreme for this one.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, I wanted to recommend this company I found: primary.com/shop/baby A lot of cute stuff that would work for boys. It's all solid colors, no Dora! lol I ordered a couple things from them already and it seems like really good quality for the price. Also, take a look at the boy clothes for when he's a little older - they have the cutest little tiny toddler cargo pants!


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie, I hope you feel better soon.

We got a call today that our stroller arrived. It's getting exciting!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Uni tsi

cute stroller xan!


----------



## campn

Xan- Oh it's adorable! I love that color! Is it a travel system??

I also just got my diaper bag, my old one is still in a great shape but I wanted a backpack one, and a bigger one to fit packing for two kids! If MIL ever baby sits, I'll give her the old one :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ciz

Lol I was the same when we found out dd was to be a girl. Telling everyone I can't stand the girly pink clothes but then after she was born I was buying the pink girly stuff haha. 

I'm not looking at other outfits than sleepsuits and rompers. Dd lived in them for months and other outfits were left pratically unused.


----------



## Uni tsi

What a great diaper bag Campn! so cute, and functional 

As for clothes, I'm focused mostly on footed onesies. I have the feeling my daughter will be one of those sock hating babies.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - I have heard of Floradix. My OBs nurse actually recommended it. Thanks so much for letting me know. How awful to throw up 7 times this morning. I am so sorry you are so sick. Let me know how your test goes tomorrow. Will be thinking of you!


Xan - love the stroller! Great colour too. I have purchased my stroller, but it is still in the box. lol


----------



## MeganS0326

Campn- do you mind me asking where you got that bag? I have a backpack one I used for DS and I love it but I want a girlie one this time.


----------



## campn

MeganS0326 said:


> Campn- do you mind me asking where you got that bag? I have a backpack one I used for DS and I love it but I want a girlie one this time.

https://www.shop.ju-ju-be.com/be-right-back-magic-merlot/

That's the one I ordered. I did order mine from Amazon though but same price and everything! It has such great reviews!


----------



## MummaMoo

For those that aren't mad on pink girly stuff - www.vertbaudet.com 
I don't know if it ships stateside but they have stuff that's girly and not overly pink. And the boys stuff is cute too!

Oh and finally got a pic up of what I'll be taking to hospital for baby. Just got to add one or two more things, like a baby towel and cotton wool.
https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412615182.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: I am totally the wrong person to ask when it comes to number you should have in terms of your stash I did some basic googling and would estimate that at least 30 so you can wash every other day and still have some to use while others are in the laundry. I will recommend getting a good washing routine from the get go to help avoid any stinks. Fluff love group on facebook is excellent for helping with wash routine. Number would really depend on the system you go for, aio, prefold and wrap, pocket etc, I would say dont go all out on one brand but get a few to try :)


----------



## ciz

MummaMoo - can I ask are you using baby wipes and not cotton wool with water for newborn? I had it drilled into my head that wipes were a big no no?


----------



## MeganS0326

MummaMoo - Love the hospital wardrobe you've got put together! Super cute!


----------



## amantila

EEEP I'm so excited! My friend told me she bought me the bedding set we picked out and I'm so excited to get it! Look at how adorable it is: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Little-B...ket_id=irsbucketdefault&beacon_version=1.0.1&

Going in my elephant themed yellow, grey, and white nursery :] It's perfect! Yay!


----------



## Uni tsi

mari35racz36 said:


> campn - I forgot to post the ranges the results can be between. THey wrote HI right beside my Gluscose Fasting result of 7.8. I am thinking I am still ok becuase my 1hr and 2hr results are

I sort of recall my doctor said they'd look at two out of three, that if two of the results were high, it was a problem. So, maybe you passed because two of the results were good? 

But every doctor seems to do it slightly differently as far as the threshold they want to see. Let us know what they say when you finally get the doctor's report! I'm curious :)


----------



## Uni tsi

x-ginge-x said:


> :haha: I am totally the wrong person to ask when it comes to number you should have in terms of your stash I did some basic googling and would estimate that at least 30 so you can wash every other day and still have some to use while others are in the laundry. I will recommend getting a good washing routine from the get go to help avoid any stinks. Fluff love group on facebook is excellent for helping with wash routine. Number would really depend on the system you go for, aio, prefold and wrap, pocket etc, I would say dont go all out on one brand but get a few to try :)

I asked you because I want an enabler :haha: But, good to know 30 is the minimum. Not sure I can do laundry every single day, so I guess that's an excuse to buy extras :D I'll check out that fluff love group, thanks for the tip!


----------



## campn

Aman- Oh that's so so cute!!! I wanna see pictures of your nursery please please! :) 

Just got an email saying my pump has shipped. I just put on the order late last week, I thought I'd get it at 37 weeks or something!


----------



## MummaMoo

ciz said:


> MummaMoo - can I ask are you using baby wipes and not cotton wool with water for newborn? I had it drilled into my head that wipes were a big no no?

Ciz, I'm taking both, but last time even the HCAs used the wipes on Sophie (I couldn't do the first few nappy changes as I had a spinal block for the surgery to repair the tear) but there was no mention of a no wipes policy.


----------



## hopie2015

Thanks so much everyone. I don't think it's a bug, but who knows. Probably something I ate. Was trying to eat a lot of fruit and protein and think they are hard for me to digest. My tummy swells up so much whenever i eat. I really do best on the pizza/bread diet! But know it's not good for baby. 
Stomach pains a bit better today but feel zero energy. 
Thanks Campn- I will think happy thoughts and oh said if I hold my nose while drinking the drink, it will help?!

Love all the postings of what you guys have bought. Cool stroller, Xanz. I really have to start looking at stroller and baby carriers. Still haven't bought one baby item!

Mari- though it's rather pricey, I would try the Floradix. I'm going to start taking soon also. Think it also has some b vitamins that help energy.

Baby has been moving around like a maniac..flips, saults, it's crazy!! will be interesting today on the scan.
Ciz- I didn't know wipes aren't good for baby? Have to look into that. 

Hope- how are you feeling?

Wishing everyone a great day~


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think it is pretty old advice that only cotton wool and water was allowed on baby, I have never used cotton wool and water on aleks bum but I certainly used wipes, I chose the huggies pure in the UK. I think as long as you look for the ones with the least additives like a pure or extra sensitive you should be fine! 

I would take a stash shot but I haven't yet got all the nappies i have ordered, but I have LOADS can never have enough, just too cute :) I will happily upload a few pics hold on!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Have some bumgenius pockets some close popins and several more happy flutes on the way :D Although there are 14 less of the pockets in the top pic ha I sold a few to fund others :haha::haha: ** I accept no responsibility for any nappy addicts I create in the posting of these photos** :happydance:


----------



## xanzaba

So this is weird for me, you second + timers might laugh, but my belly button looks like it's about to pop. It's very shallow at the moment. Does it always pop? If so, when is "normal" for popping. Lol, normal in pregnancy...


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, and hopie- I think if I don't eat some carbs at dinner, especially complex ones, my nausea is really bad in the morning. It's funny because I'm not much of a carb person, but I've been getting hungry for pad thai at 9 in the morning. It's hard between being gluten-free and not being able to eat big meals to find satisfying meals that strike a good balance, but pad thai seems to be it!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I finally got that darn snugglers image in my signature!! and my belly button never popped with my first and I had a 10lber :haha: popped ones give me the heebiejeebies!


----------



## ciz

MummaMoo said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> MummaMoo - can I ask are you using baby wipes and not cotton wool with water for newborn? I had it drilled into my head that wipes were a big no no?
> 
> Ciz, I'm taking both, but last time even the HCAs used the wipes on Sophie (I couldn't do the first few nappy changes as I had a spinal block for the surgery to repair the tear) but there was no mention of a no wipes policy.Click to expand...

Ah ok. See I had 3 different midwives tell me no wipes as it's too harsh for newborn skin incase they reacted to it and shouldn't use wipes until she was 2 months. I tell you it's a blinking job and half cleaning their first black tar poop with cotton wool and water haha. 



hopie2015 said:


> Thanks so much everyone. I don't think it's a bug, but who knows. Probably something I ate. Was trying to eat a lot of fruit and protein and think they are hard for me to digest. My tummy swells up so much whenever i eat. I really do best on the pizza/bread diet! But know it's not good for baby.
> Stomach pains a bit better today but feel zero energy.
> Thanks Campn- I will think happy thoughts and oh said if I hold my nose while drinking the drink, it will help?!
> 
> Love all the postings of what you guys have bought. Cool stroller, Xanz. I really have to start looking at stroller and baby carriers. Still haven't bought one baby item!
> 
> Mari- though it's rather pricey, I would try the Floradix. I'm going to start taking soon also. Think it also has some b vitamins that help energy.
> 
> Baby has been moving around like a maniac..flips, saults, it's crazy!! will be interesting today on the scan.
> Ciz- I didn't know wipes aren't good for baby? Have to look into that.
> 
> Hope- how are you feeling?
> 
> Wishing everyone a great day~

I might have just had a group of midwives who were told this. But I'm checking this info again on Friday with my midwife and I'll get back to you what I was told =)


----------



## ajarvis

campn I love the diaper bag. I'm torn between a regular one - which MIL already bought me lol - and a back pack. I plan on carrying baby alot. So can't decide!!

aman love the elephants and the grey :) So cute!

xan my last two it never did. Just threatened. This time Sometimes it's popped sometimes not so I think it's going to by the end!

I don't have pictures of my stash yet as it's not very big ha. but I'm working on it slowly. Made an order of brand new stuff yesterday - I prefer used for babies, but no time to get out shopping recently!


----------



## Hope16

I had my GD test this morning. My only option was fruit punch but it wasnt that bad. I sorta enjoyed it. It tasted like overly sweet fruit punch.the weird thing was it was clear! I was expecting to see red juice. Nonetheless, it was an easy visit and I should be getting my results by Friday.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Ginge - Your stash is making me jealous. :haha: I was considering cloth but it's just not a feasible option for us right now since we don't have our own washer/dryer and we are very lazy about going to the laundromat. lol

xan - My belly button didn't pop in any of my previous pregnancies and my daughters were fairly big babies. It does look like there's a chance it might this time, though. 

Hope - I'm glad your GD test wasn't too bad. FX for good news when you get your results Friday!

AFM - Things are going pretty well. I started my prenatal appointments every two weeks. But since I am also having some other gynecological issues, I've actually been seeing my doctor every week (they can't do both types of appointments at the same time :wacko: ) After my 20 week ultrasound, my doctor recommended a follow-up ultrasound due to baby measuring on the smaller size. He measured my uterus yesterday and decided that I'll have an ultrasound during my next prenatal (in two weeks). He said he's not really worried, but figured it's best to check anyway. I'm nervous about everything being okay. But I'm also super excited to get to see LO again.


----------



## MummaMoo

Ciz, I just go for the sensitive non fragranced ones (although I LOVE the smell of the Johnsons regular)

Xan, my belly button didn't pop - if anything it got deeper!


----------



## xanzaba

Okay, well hopefully it will stay put for 10 more weeks (30 weeks tomorrow- eek!).

BTW- I must be getting pretty huge. I keep bumping my bump into doors, walls, you name it. I guess I have a disconnect between where I think my belly ends and where it actually does!


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, I firmly believe that as long as you order the right toppings, pizza totally counts as a complete food group :D Since I'm on carb restrictions, I always make sure to opt for thin crust. It's the healthy choice! lol

ginge, I love your stash! So many cute ones! I feel really inspired just looking at your photos! Thank you so much for posting those pix

Hope fx for you that Friday's results are good. I actually didn't mind the fruit punch flavor either, although mine was filled with red dye  blah! 

xan I lol'd about your bumping your bump, because I can really relate to that too. I'm also hoping my belly button doesn't pop out, but it's getting really shallow. eek!

afm, I finally had enough stuff today to justify my first load of baby related laundry <3 :cloud9: <3 I never thought I'd be so excited about doing the wash! lol I was given a lot of hand-me-downs along with what I bought new, and I'm really looking forward to sorting it all out between the newborn sizes and the 3-6 month sizes. I decided I can't wait for the dresser to arrive, so I'm folding it all into bins in the changing table for now. I packed a little more of my hospital bag today too. I'm getting sooooo excited! I don't know how I'll manage to be patient the next ten weeks.


----------



## MeganS0326

Went to a friends house for a playdate today. When we were leaving I had a mini panic moment as I couldn't find DS. Turns out he was bent down next to my feet and I couldn't see him past my bump. :haha:

Hope - glad the GD test wasn't so bad. I had the fruit punch for my 3 hr test and I think that one is the best flavor option.

As for belly buttons, mine never popped with DS and I don't think it's going to this time either. I'm overweight so I think that plays into it not popping.


----------



## Uni tsi

Lol Megan, that's so cute you lost him behind your bump. Thank you for sharing that story, it made me feel really happy to hear it


----------



## campn

Uni- Awww! I know this part is so so exciting. I'm waiting on washing clothes cause I don't want the dreft smell to wear off, but I washed the cloth/material part of our old baby gear (like swing/bouncer) cause they were sitting naked in the garage and now they smell so good! 

Had my 3 hour glucose test, first hour I literally fell asleep on my chair (7:30 am) I though people will just find me on the floor sleeping and drooling. And then the nurse I'm used to let another nurse draw my blood and she was awful. Puts the needle in then moves it around in there can't find my vein. She then said something got in my eye but it's okay I can see, I just don't wanna rub my eye cause I'm wearing eye makeup! 

My nurse came in and he was like I was getting worried cause I didn't see the patient come out! Then he fixed the needle and got the blood. This happened twice. Him coming in and fixing it. I've 2 very bruised arms now. 

But came home had Panera bread then we went to the pool, for some reason I thought my regular swimming suit would fit and it barely did! I think I looked like a whale in the water :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MummaMoo

Ouch Campn! Wish I could have done the test for you!

Megan, I'm overweight too, so that'll explain why my belly button stayed an innie.


----------



## campn

Aj- It's just those diapers bag get so heavy especially if you're also baby wearing you feel your shoulder will fall off. 

Mumma- Aww I remembered you and how take blood draws like a champ! I was trying hard not to scream out in pain but I thought if I did they'd be like "well how you gonna push a baby out if you can't even take a needle!?"


----------



## xanzaba

Aw, Campn. At least it's over now.


----------



## MeganS0326

Campn - sorry your 3 hr test was awful. Fx you pass with flying colors. I'm still squeezing into my regular swimsuit but it's only been in the kiddie pool in the backyard so if I look like a whale no one gets to see it except DS and DH. :haha:


----------



## Uni tsi

Campn, just hearing your story made me wince! I think the difference is, we're designed to birth babies, it's natural. We are not designed to be poked with needles by sadistic nurses! ouchie! 

One of the first things I did was buy a new swimsuit. I still look like a whale, but a fashionable whale whose swimsuit fits properly lol I couldn't find a maternity suit, but I got a plus size two piece where the top is cut basically like a tank top. It works great so far, and I figure as my bump gets bigger the top can just ride up over it.


----------



## Alea

Lottie May, born 23rd June at 10.33, weighing 2lb 9oz. A sister for Maisie Grace, with whom she shares the same birthday. 

Lottie is being cared for in the Neonatal Intensive Care Unit, where she is currently ventilated. I will share some pictures with you all soon.


----------



## MummaMoo

OH MY GOD!

Alea! Congratulations!! But crikey little Lottie, what was the hurry!? Hope you're all doing OK, sending all my love to you all!


----------



## amantila

Wow...Lottie wanted to celebrate with her big sister! Congrats Alea...hope momma and baby are doing alright. Must be a shock! Please share pictures when you get the chance...would love to see our group's first precious arrival! Hope all is well and will say a prayer for you, baby, and family.


----------



## xanzaba

Congratulations, Alea! Wow!


----------



## Hope16

Congrats on Lottie's arrival! I hope everyone is doing well...it's scary when they are so premature, but hopefully she is in great hands! Keep us posted.


----------



## campn

Oh my gosh Alea! Congratulations hun!! I think she couldn't wait to see you <3 I'm praying and thinking of you and Lottie!


----------



## ajarvis

Campn that's crazy! How ridiculous to let it happen twice! Very good point on the diaper bag. Oh decisions decisions lol.

With my youngest I was teeny tiny. Wearing a size 4. got HUGE belly button never popped. With my second I was no longer teeny tiny, but I was a size 8 and never popped the belly button. This time at the start I was a size 10 and it's starting to pop lol. No rhyme or reason there :p

Wow Alea! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics :) Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:shock: :shock: someone did want to wait and was in a hurry to be here! And happy birthday to LO too!


----------



## MeganS0326

Alea, congrats on your baby girl! I hope you are both doing fine. I can't wait for pics of our first Snuggler!! I can't believe we have a Snuggler here already. Holy moly I need to get in gear and get some stuff done!!


----------



## Lallie81

Oh Alea wow! Hope both you and Lottie are doing as well as can be expected. Take good care and update us when you can x


----------



## MummaMoo

Hmm, this little arrival is kind of making me think "crap! I really need to get my hospital bag sorted!!"

I had my consultants appointment this morning, there was some confusion as the Midwife thought i was there for a growth scan, and had me down at 34 weeks. Apparently because I have a higher bmi, I get to have extra scans at 34 and 36 weeks.
The consultant was lovely, he has no real concerns about me, it's just because of my tear with Sophie. I said I'd rather go to the hospital where the consultants are just in case so he's put me down for delivery there. Had a listen in on baby - unfortunately he didn't have a doppler with a hrm so I didn't get a number, I did ask and he started making fun of me saying "oh you don't believe in all those old wives tales do you?".. he took a bump measurement and he said i'm spot on so looks like I gained a week and then lost it again!
Got my whooping cough injection in less than an hour, and got to book to see my Midwife on Monday now that I've seen the consultant. 

Next scan on 7th July.


----------



## Alea

Thank you all. I am in shock still so please bear with me over the next few days while I try and wrap my head around what's happened.

Lottie remains ventilated but is doing well. I started contracting around 2am and by 6 my waters had gone. I had been well up until that point but it looks like I was just one of the ones who had spontaneous early labour. I delivered her vaginally, something I had really hoped to be able to do following my section with Moo, but God I'd have a million more sections if it meant I could've kept her in longer.

Maisie is on her way to hospital so we can celebrate her birthday. I can't believe she's 1! What a present we've given her, hey? I'll be staying in hospital for tonight so that they can monitor me further. My iron is low so they're keeping a close eye on that but for now, we are as okay as can be. I have Adam with me, and we have our girls. :cloud9:


----------



## Sweety21

:wohoo::yipee:Alea,Congratulations on your baby girl.can't believe snugglers already started arriving. We totally get it it must have being hard but,glad you both are doing great. Now where is my hospital bag. First thing I am doing is get my bag ready.


----------



## campn

Alea- I remember you just saying how you have your bags packed just in case! What instinct you have mama! Did you think she may be coming early? I'm glad she's doing well! She must be so tiny but I bet she gets bigger in no time. 

Take all the time you need, your family needs you now! <3


----------



## Hope16

I can't wait to see pictures! I bet she is so tiny and adorable!

I just got a call that my nursery furniture is being delivered Saturday! I am so excited to start putting the nursery together! :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

mumma is a whooping cough vaccine a standard thing for pregnant women where you are?


----------



## amantila

ajarvis...I just got my whooping cough vaccine (standard in US I believe) and the doctor said that not only I need it, but that anyone else who will be around baby needs to get it (husband, grandparents, aunts/etc.)


----------



## ajarvis

Interesting. I've never heard of it here. I'm sure I was vaccinated as a child and it's part of our kids standard vaccinations. But not pregnant ladies!


----------



## ssarahh

Alea - huge congratulations. Looking forward to seeing piccys of your gorgeous baby girl xx


----------



## MummaMoo

AJ, yes it's standard practice over here, they push it a lot, but you're not obliged to have it, but as you may guess by now, I'm a needle addict so will get jammed with anything going! (Legal and for health reasons only, obviously!) Plus a work colleague had whooping cough not so long ago, so it's too much of a risk to not have the jab.

Midwife appointment on Monday booked! Work going to hate me!

Alea, you concentrate on your family now, it's something pretty big to take in, Lottie's very early arrival, take care of yourselves :hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

ajarvis said:


> Interesting. I've never heard of it here. I'm sure I was vaccinated as a child and it's part of our kids standard vaccinations. But not pregnant ladies!

It is part of the children's vaccinations, but for pregnant ladies to get vaccinated between 28 - 32 weeks, it gives the newborns cover until they get their first jabs at 6-8 weeks.


----------



## campn

Whooping cough vaccine is also standard here in the States, I forgot to get mine oops. I'll bring it up next appointment. 

I'm pretty sure I've SPD, doing anything that requires me to stand up for a while, bend back and forth (like when I'm trying to cook or clean) leaves me with so much pelvic pain that radiates around my pubic area and my back. 

I'm feeling so low, especially since one of my friends yesterday kept showing off how she lost 6 pounds without even trying, and she said she eats so little and very healthy and constantly goes on walks and here I am I can barely vacuum my house without being in so much pain. She loves to show off though, she's been calling me fatty since I was like 5 weeks.


----------



## amantila

Also, the doctor said anyone who will be around the baby and hasn't had their tdap vaccine (which contains the whooping cough vaccine) within the last 5 years needs to get it updated. So even if you've had the vaccine before, I think it needs to be updated to keep protecting you.

Campn...I'm sorry. I've been going through the same and I'm pretty sure I have SPD even though every time I ask my doctor about it she says its normal :( It's awful. Every time I roll in bed my pubic bone/groin pops and it hurts SO bad. And even just walking or lifting my leg in the shower to wash my feet hurts. It was really bad a couple of weeks ago when I was working out and I had to stop because I couldn't do it with the pain. Slowly less and less pervasive, but it kills me at night still and nothing I do stops it. 

And don't listen to your friend! Sounds like she's being pretty insensitive and not a good friend, really. Great that she's doing well and losing weight, but she doesn't need to put you down right now even if she's just joking. Pregnancy is hard and seeing our bodies change is hard...I don't think anyone should joke about it. You will get back into things once the baby is born...don't worry!


----------



## MummaMoo

Not been told over here about family members getting the vaccine too. Interesting!

Sorry to hear about the SPD Campn and Amantilia - don't think I have it, but I do suffer after being on my feet a lot. Today has been quite busy and I keep cramping.
Campn, your friend sounds like a bit of a shitbag, if you don't mind my saying! How insensitive! But if she's hardly eating anything, it's not exactly healthy, is it. And when she does decide to have a blowout, it'll come back and bite her in the ass.


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- sounds like you're hitting a rough patch. But this is the final countdown!!! Can you manage a me day? Get a massage, have lunch out with (another) friend, see a non-PG movie? Sounds like it could do you some good :hugs:

As for the SPD, I think I had that around 25 weeks, but somehow it got better. I found that if I bend my knees at night I can barely walk in the morning. It's been hard on our dog, who loved that crook to snuggle against, but awesome for me to sleep with my legs straight.

I've been having a lot of arm and leg pain if I recline on the sofa. It feels like restless leg syndrome but more pervasive. If I stand up or lie on my side it goes away. Anyone know what could cause that and if I can do anything to help avoid it? I'm sure in the next few weeks, all I'm going to want to do is put my feet up...


----------



## hopie2015

Alea- CONGRATULATIONS on your baby girl!!! Oh my goodness...Yes, what a birthday present for your dd..on her actual birthday. Amazing! So glad baby is being well cared for in NICU and you are feeling good. Iron levels will improve with supplements. Saying a prayer for you and your baby girl. Congratulations again!!

:flower:


----------



## hopie2015

I can't believe we have our first Sept Snuggler! So exciting. 

Campn- I'm sorry - you are having one rough week. Anything the dr. recs for easing spd? I'm glad the 3 hour test is at least done with and fx you pass. As for that friend, I ditto Mumma. What a ----. Seriously..I wouldn't even talk to her these next couple months. She doesn't deserve your friendship if she acts in such a disrespectful way. 'Friends' that do are either jealous of something about you or just not happy with themselves.
And you look great, so probably what she is jealous about too.
After baby we will all be exercising and back to our pre-baby figures. Like Xan said, you need a good all about you day to feel better now. Can you get some time to yourself for that?

Amant- I hope the spd eases soon. My dr. didnt mention yestrday that everyone around baby will need the vaccine as well..yikes. 

Thankfully my nausea is taking a break finally and I'm able to eat well today. Baby weighed 3 pounds yesterday with 152 heart rate! Still no left kidney seen but this doctor also was very upbeat about it. Strange I see a different doctor now in the practice each time.
My amniotic fluid is a bit low, so have to watch that. They told me I am dehydrated and I knew from being so sick this week I wasn't drinking water, so have to up to 10-12 glasses a day somehow. Yuck! Fluids are so hard for me still.

The orange drink wasn't too terrible-- oh told me to hold my nose and chug fast. Fx I passed! 

Soo excited about our first baby here. Wow!


----------



## Uni tsi

Alea wow! Congratulations! I'm really glad to hear she's doing well. I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures <3


----------



## ciz

Campn I had horrendous spd with dd. Every night my hips would crack and I mean crack so so so painful. Walking up and downstairs became near to impossible sometimes. I actually got stuck mid way once I simply just couldn't move my joints.
From my experience keep bringing it up with your doc/midwife do not let them brush it off. If you are really in pain with it, you can get physio to help you even if it's just a little. I know someone who's been given crutches poor thing. Keep wearing your maternity belt take the pressure off your hips. Swimming is great too.When you sleep pillow between your legs. I hope this helps you and anyone else


----------



## amantila

Does anyone have suggestions for a good maternity belt? That's one thing Ciz mentioned that I haven't tried yet. I'd be grateful if any of you ladies would share a link to one that works for you!


----------



## campn

Thank you all so much ladies. Sorry I'm having a pity party but I appreciate all the kind words and support! 

Ciz- I'll try all of this! You're so helpful thank you so much. I hope something works! 

Aman- this is the one I bought, it helps if I wear it most of the time, I take it off whenever I'm in bed obviously. Good thing we only have 3 or less months to go!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Uni tsi

Aman, here is the one I have. Haven't needed it this time (knock on wood) but last time it helped a lot https://www.amazon.com/Meditex-Maternity-Belt-Breathable-Comfortable/dp/B00ZO0G9YM/ref=lp_8426985011_1_11_a_it?srs=8426985011&ie=UTF8&qid=1466726444&sr=8-11 Occasionally, I had to adjust the velcro when I sat down so the scratchy part didn't touch my skin, but otherwise it stayed in place really well. 

Campn, you're fantastic. And, based on your profile pictures I've seen, you're one of the most photogenic people ever, which means you must look really extra amazing in person! I agree with the idea your friend says things like that because she's jealous of you.


----------



## mari35racz36

Alea - Omg, congratulations!!! She just did not want to stay put! :) Sounds like she is in good hands. Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Anyone else really worried about the birth? I had a failed induction followed by a category three emergency section with my son had a general anesthetic and ended up being in hospital for 7 days. I desperately do not want to be trapped in hospital again but I am petrified of a second section it makes me shaky and sweaty thinking about it especially as it will be general anaesthetic again :cry:


----------



## campn

Ginge- I am a bit worried but my birth didn't go so bad so I've nothing to complain about, although my recovery wasn't smooth. 

Heard the news about the UK, how do you British ladies feel about it??


----------



## Alea

Lottie successfully taken off of her ventilator this morning and transferred on to CPAP. She is breathing for herself but needs a little support, which the CPAP is doing. She is having phototherapy for jaundice and he having small feeds via a tube. We got to have our first cuddle this morning! Both Adam and I have been very tearful but the NICU staff have been wonderful, and they remember us as Maisie was cared for here too.

She's doing as well as we can expect at the moment and has got a good set of lungs on her! She's a beautiful girl...our little Lottie.


----------



## hopie2015

Yes, big news today. Were going to try to get away but OH has to work now since market is tanking. Feeling sick again too so best not long car trip!

Campn- hope you are feeling better today. 

As for the birth, I can't think about it..it makes me scared. Not the pain, just that something could go wrong. I'm going to look into hypnobirthing. 
I went on to June board and looked at all the adorable babies who have been born and it made me happy. :)

Trying to drink more water is so hard! Dr. called with gd results..have to call back soon. ugh.

have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Alea. That is so heartwarming :) Enjoy your precious, strong little girl!

Hopie- sorry you won't be able to get away. Hopefully you can have some fun in town though. As for liquids, have you tried coconut water? I find it's easier to drink than regular water and very hydrating. Plus it has some electrolytes. Good luck with the GD test results.

I've been so tired lately it's really hard just getting through the day. The past two nights I have been sleeping 10 hours (I went to bed at 7 yesterday) and still feel I need a nap in the afternoon. I know fatigue comes back in 3rd trimester, but this is much worse than anything I had 1st trimester. Should I bring it up to my doctor? Any advice on how to get more energy?


----------



## campn

Alea- Sounds like she's doing so great! I'm so happy to hear that! I hope you're getting some kind of rest too hun! <3


----------



## MummaMoo

Alea said:


> Lottie successfully taken off of her ventilator this morning and transferred on to CPAP. She is breathing for herself but needs a little support, which the CPAP is doing. She is having phototherapy for jaundice and he having small feeds via a tube. We got to have our first cuddle this morning! Both Adam and I have been very tearful but the NICU staff have been wonderful, and they remember us as Maisie was cared for here too.
> 
> She's doing as well as we can expect at the moment and has got a good set of lungs on her! She's a beautiful girl...our little Lottie.

Great news Alea, sounds like it's all going well! 

What does CPAP mean?


----------



## hopie2015

Alea- wonderful news!! So happy to hear you and dh got to cuddle your baby girl as well. So happy for you and glad her lungs are strong and she is getting the most excellent care.

That fatigue has hit me too, Xan. Not sure on advice to boost energy. Anyone else? I get my iron level tests back today so not sure if that's adding to it. I miss that surge of energy I had in 2nd tri. My dr. just said to rest/nap whenever I can. Thanks - I will try coconut water..I remember having it in first tri since it is so hydrating but I got so sick. Then again everything made me sick! 
Guess I better call for the dreaded results now.


----------



## MummaMoo

Fingers crossed Hopie!!


----------



## MummaMoo

The whole Brexit thing is horrible, it's caused so much disagreement. There were so many scaremongering stories going around from both camps that I didn't even know which way to vote, so I didn't - and even that is wrong. People are saying the no-voters should be ashamed of themselves and it should be illegal to not vote at all... it's just ludicrous. I don't think anyone knows the real outcome of the decision, it's all speculation - but it's still scary.. to me, anyway.


----------



## hopie2015

Mum- sure it is all speculation. 
Thanks..unfortunately not good news on the test. I failed. I go back Thursday for the dreadful 3 hour test.
I always have had low blood sugar (hypoglycemic) but i guess that doesnt matter during pregnancy. i wonder if one reason I feel so incredibly tired. 
She told me to just watch my sugar until i test next Thursday.
This diet will be hard since I'm sick again and only bread, pasta and pizza go down okay. 

Campn- when do you get your 3 hr results back?

Oh well. Onward and upward! Wishing everyone a great weekend.


----------



## campn

I was seriously hoping for some good luck after my very off past few days but no, I failed my 3 hour GT. Honestly a little shocked and I let myself cry, it sucks that now I'm high risk? And I've to prick myself every day now to make sure my blood sugar stays normal. Carbs are in everything though how am I supposed to eat mostly carb free!? Cardboard has carbs? 

Mumma- I don't even want to vote in our upcoming elections cause I think the whole thing has become a joke and I don't like neither of our candidates. I think not voting is an honest "I don't know!" And it still should be respected.


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry to hear the bad results, hopie and campn. Hopie, hopefully it is just a false positive since you were so sick and carb-loading. 

I have to say, everything going on in politics- from Austria, to England, to the US is all a bit overwhelming. I've had to unfollow some friends because of the stances they are taking (not one position or the other, but tearing at anyone who doesn't agree with them). Life is better when I turn off the news and ignore the outside world. I will vote in November, and I keep up with the issues, but I seriously can't do any more than that.

On a lighter note, I'm officially nesting ladies. I had an urge to bake! I don't think I have ever baked as an adult, but I shopped, cooked, and now am sitting down to an afternoon treat!


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: campn! So sorry you failed. I have no suggestions on diet choices but Uni has been a wealth of information on GD for this thread so maybe she's got some good input to share. 

Ales- glad baby girl is doing good and is off the vent already. Fx she continues to improve and you all get to go home soon!


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies. I think once it sinks in I'll be alright, right now it's so fresh and confusing and I've no idea what to expect. Just hoping it doesn't effect the baby at all. 

Xan- I've unfollowed lots of people cause the arguments were too much, but even arguments over anything make my unfollow (sometimes delete) because I get worked up. 

In other news my pump is here! This came surprisingly fast. How do I even test drive this now? :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Uni tsi

Alea, I'm so glad to hear Lottie is off ventilation. That is fantastic! It's so wonderful to hear she's making such great progress <3 

Ginge, are they willing to let you try a VBAC? I'm starting to feel nervous too about my induction. 

Hopie sorry to hear your vacation is postponed. I hope you can still take some time to just relax and do something fun. 

Xan, I've felt totally lethargic too. I sleep about 12 hours a night and also sometimes take naps. And, I want to eat everything I see. I don't really have advice on how to get more energy, although if I manage to do a little light exercise, it does seem to help temporarily. Baking sounds lovely :) what a great way to start nesting! 

Moo it's interesting to hear your perspective on the Brexit. I think, they really have successfully scared everyone. I'm scared about what will happen next, and I'm all the way over here. I heard it will take two years to transition, so maybe it will be so slow enough the local and global economy will just be stable fx 

Hopie, sorry to hear about your 1-hour. I hope the 3-hour goes better. 

Campn :hugs: I know it feels overwhelming at first, but you'll get the hang of it. You can still have all that stuff you want, just in smaller servings. And, whole foods like squash and beans and other high fiber foods, the carbs won't have the same effect on your bloodsugar. It really does suck at first, but with diet and exercise your risks won't be any higher then regular. It will just mean you get more chances to see baby <3 If I can be of any help, let me know :flow:


----------



## Uni tsi

Campn, I forgot to mention something delicious - take a cauliflower and put it through a ricer or a cheese grater, or even a food processor. Steam it for just a short time with some seasonings... It makes an awesome low carb rice substitute! It is great with stir fry!


----------



## campn

Thank you so much Uni! I knew you'd come to the rescue. We are now GD buddies, we so need bracelets! :p seriously I think if I made enough jokes about it then it wouldn't bother me so much. 

Does this mean I'll get more scans, or more appointments, stress tests and all that? Will I need to stay longer in the hospital? I've no idea and I'm sorry I'm hammering you with questions. Good luck to my doctor next time she sees me.


----------



## Mummy1506

Wow Alea congratulations! Glad to hear she's doing well so far. 

I've been coping with my GD pretty well now, it was upsetting to start with & the fear of the unknown but I've found a great group on face book for UK ladies but they also have a website which is great & full of useful information. 

Also had a growth scan this week & she is measuring exactly as she should.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think the whole brexit debate has been nothing but scaremongering from both sides, i did vote but i was unsure if i voted correctly and still will be. The whole were going to lose everything makes me scowl though, we are a country that survived two world wars alone but we cant survive leaving the EU? I dunno it will take ages for any of the supposed changes to happen as it always does with anything government related to be honest its going to be a time will tell i think!

I'm messing about with nappies at the moment trying to see if I can whiten the velcro landing strip on bumgenius that I am repairing, I received some pink ones in a very cheap bundle so i dont mind ruining the PUL potentially to see if it works, i know prolonged use of bleach damages pul but not sure about a 1 hour 1 time soak every so often? haha scientific :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

and yes they are willing to let me attempt VBAC but im kinda worried about that too, im supposed to be having a growth scan at 38 weeks but what if my labour starts at 36 or 37 and i dont know how big baby is, i desperately want to avoid an emergency section because baby has gotten stuck, im going to beg my midwife for an earlier growth scan i think i am very worried, and she wasnt impressed my growth scan was at 38 weeks anyhow she thinks its too late the same as me!


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - I am so sorry you failed:( I wish I had some suggestions for your diet. I might be in the same boat soon. I have to take my 2hr test again. I was told by he blood clinic that fasting wasn't necessary, but my doc said i was supposed to fast. So based on my results I failed, but the test doesn't count. I've been watching my carbs a lot since I saw my first test results, it is so hard!

Hopie - sorry you cannot go your trip. I heard all the news this morning the market taking a big hit. Makes me so nervous! Sorry your failed you first GD test:( I have to redo my 2hr test in about a week. Dreading it...ugh!


I been worrying about the birth/labour a bit recently. Hoping I don't have a big baby and pushing will be short! I had my 29 week OB appt today. Doc confirmed that I am anemic and I need to be in iron supplements 2x a day. My blood pressure was great. I am having a sizing ultrasound on July 15. Curious to see how big baby is already.


----------



## Sweety21

Campn, I am so sorry to hear about your GD. Honestly, I don't know a thing about it. Just did a test and passed it that's it. But, along with medical support ladies here like Uni, can be a lot of help. Hope you have it better than you think. Hugs.

Alea, yay for lottie! She seems to be strong gal. fx she kees up with the growth and she will be home in no time.

Hopie, I wrote to you on other Board. Hugs to you too.

Ginge, I am jealous&#12288;that you get to try VBAC. I don't have that option but, at same time I do understand the worry. Hope you get the growth scan earlier.

Xan, baking? yum yum Great way to kick start nesting. I have started nesting too. I am in cleaning and organizing mode now. Doing DD's room rug change, sorting clothes and stuff. We are amost there aren't we?


----------



## ciz

Well said ginge!! I this time didn't vote and I hate wasting my opportunity to vote. But neither side gave me confidence. I have always been saying this country survived before the EU and it will survive again and yep it's going to be a long time before Britain will see any changes. It's time Britain started pulling together and getting the positive out of all this. What's done is done. 

How are you ladies feeling about you're up and coming vote in America? 

My nesting with dd was baking yum yum ! Really not feeling cakes this time which is a shame lol


----------



## hopie2015

Campn- I am sorry about the results. You've had one rough week. It is a shock at first and totally upsetting but it won't feel upsetting as time goes on. I have 2 good friends who had it and think they had some more frequent scans to check on measurements, and both were able to control blood sugar with diet. (they met with a nutritionist and followed certain diet they said wasn't too hard at all for the last trimester). 
Uni sure is a wealth of information and can give you great tips.
I read gd is easily controlled. The important thing for baby is that it is caught, and it is, so baby will be fine.

Mari- sorry you have to re-take the 2 hour. I didnt know there was a 2 hour. You passed with your 3 other babies?

Thank you Sweety!

As for our candidates- I agree with Campn-- a freaking joke. I can't even believe who we have running. I don't discuss it on fb, or even follow news anymore. I've learned I am happier shutting the outside world off as I feel the world has gone nuts lately! As for voting, I just can't this year.

The baking sounds goood, Xan..Enjoy! I'm not nesting yet. I've got an urge to travel to Greece this summer so bad..have always wanted to go.. but know I can''t!


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - yes I passed with my 3 other babies. Really hoping it just the fact I didn't fast with this test. Yea, it's a 2hr test here. Bloods taken right away and then you have drink. Then at 1hr mark 2nd round if bloods. Finally 3rd round of blood taken at 2hr mark. I'm sure there is a 3hr test here too.


----------



## Uni tsi

campn said:


> Thank you so much Uni! I knew you'd come to the rescue. We are now GD buddies, we so need bracelets! :p seriously I think if I made enough jokes about it then it wouldn't bother me so much.
> 
> Does this mean I'll get more scans, or more appointments, stress tests and all that? Will I need to stay longer in the hospital? I've no idea and I'm sorry I'm hammering you with questions. Good luck to my doctor next time she sees me.

Bracelets lol 

You will get more scans and more appointments, and nonstress tests. And, they'll have you come in to learn how to use the equipment. Which is actually really easy but it's nice to have someone there the first time. They originally had me go to an endocrinologist and a nutritionist. To be honest, I didn't get much from either of those visits (don't drink a lot of soda? duh I figured that out by myself lol) so I just stick with my diabetes counselor at the birthing center. She keeps track of the results of my finger sticks which I email to her twice a week. They should suggest a phone app for keeping track of your numbers. If they don't suggest one to you, I like Glucose Buddy because it's easy to email results. 

The main things with the scans is they are looking for baby's size. With good blood sugar control, there probably won't be any difference in size but they like to keep track. There are some other potential complications, but as long as you keep blood sugar in the acceptable range your actual risks are the same as anyone else. So, although technically you're now "high risk" you can control those risks so it really is just lots of extra chances to see baby. :hugs:

One thing that is super helpful is to take a small walk after every meal. It's amazing to me how a ten minute walk after I eat can change my numbers in a positive way. Try to get some moderate exercise a minimum of 30 day, most days. It really will help!


----------



## Uni tsi

Ginge :hugs: I can see why you're nervous. I hope they do the scan earlier so you have the reassurance! 

Regarding politics. Ugh. I like coming here where we can just talk about babies lol I mean, I don't mind that it's been brought up, but at least once every day I think to myself "This is too awful, I'm heading over to BnB to just talk about babies" lol This is my sanctuary. It's harder I think, being pregnant, because I'm so emotional about everything to begin with. So all the fear mongering in the media impacts me a lot more than it probably normally would. It's why I'm so glad to hear the perspective of the British ladies on the Brexit, and how calm you all seem. The way our media tells it, the sky is falling. It's hard to get any real perspective on what it actually means, so I appreciate hearing about it from first hand sources. :flow:


----------



## campn

Uni that's awesome you're so knowledgable about this. I'm trying to educate myself and I'm sure meting the counselor and Doctor will give me a better understanding of what's to come. Thank you. <3

And oh yes the media LOVES to throw things out of proportion, I mean that's the only way they can make any profit really is views! It's funny though that after just a few days of crazy things quiet down and are so forgotten! 

World just keeps going


----------



## Lallie81

Really hoping for a VBAC here. My Dr won't even discuss delivery options with me until 34 weeks though as she says there's no point until we see how she's doing size wise. I get so little maternity leave I can't bear to waste it again not being able to do stuff. The other stupid thing is that if I need a c section it will be fully covered but if I have a VBAC it will only be partially covered by insurance so we will have quite a bill. Crazy and frustrating that we also need to consider that side of things...

Also in the GD boat for the 2nd time. Mine seems to be so random though so I don't have many suggestions as to how to help. The other day though (maybe to give you hope for pasta cravings!) hubby made pasta with bacon, mushrooms and cream. Best reading I've had in weeks!!! Much lower than when I make healthy meals lol


----------



## Lallie81

Argh does anyone else suddenly have loads of adverts popping up on bnb? Or is it just me??


----------



## MummaMoo

I always get adverts. The underwear one is annoying because it blocks the screen, same as movie ones. Grrrr

Sorry to hear the GD results coming back positive. A friend of mine had GD and she controlled it to the point where she actually reversed it. She was told that she couldn't get in a pool because of it, but she wanted it SO much, she worked her ass off to reverse it and succeeded! It can only be limiting if you let it.

Got my new travel system out last night, and i'm in love with it!! Reluctantly disassembled and packed it away again to keep it looking brand spanking new, but I so can't wait to have a baby in there!!


----------



## xanzaba

Ah, the weekend! Hope everyone enjoys a little down time.

I talked to my mom the other day because some family and friends of family can't get to a Buybuybaby, and that's the only place we're registered. I guess I always assume everyone is online as much as I am! Anyway, we got to talking and I casually mentioned that a snuggler had her baby and I was getting a little worried because we don't have any of the gear (car seat- they won't let you out of the hospital without one here, crib, baby bath, clothes...). 

Well after we laughed about how she spent her first 2 weeks in a drawer lined with blankets, we decided to go shopping for a bassinet this weekend. I think that my mom and I are growing closer with the baby on the way, which is great. We have had our differences, but she always comes through in the end. She works in the emergency room, so I think she functions best with a crisis. And what better situation to have a panic or two than a new baby!


----------



## MummaMoo

That's lovely that you're feeling a bit closer to your mum Xan, and that you've done some baby shopping together :)


----------



## amantila

Sorry about all the ladies dealing with GD and testing :[ Luckily you're all here to support one another and share tips. 

The adds used to drive me INSANE when I browsed bnb from my phone, until I put it into mobile mode. No more adds! :]

My mom just flew in last night :] Excited to see her even though we've had some rough times over the last two years. She's here for my baby shower tomorrow! My mother in law is hosting it for me and my sister in law who is due a month before me. Very excited! :]

Anyone having trouble sleeping? I mean, I'm exhausted but I've been up since 5:30 am because I just feel so restless and achey and my pelvis popping every time I move is not fun :[ I ordered a maternity belt and it should be here today...looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Lallie81

Lovely news Xan, it's great to spend special time with your mum. I really miss mine and hate living in a different country now that I have a child/ am pregnant again. But none of our family know...We are surprising them all when we fly back to the UK in a couple of weeks. I have a HUGE bump so it's definitely going to be a big surprise!!!

Thanks for the tip on the ads Amantilla!


----------



## Sweety21

Xan, that's really nice that you are getting close to your mom. Post pics when you get your bassinet. 

Mumma, I couldn't wait either and that's why I asssembled my rocker which arrived today. I don't think I am gonna put it back in box because, I love it so much. Plus dd can use it as seat too.

Are you ladies talKing about pop up ads? I don't get any ads on my mobile. I am using pc version of site. 

Nesting instinct affects: sorted the play area with new rug for both babies. We Can't paint since we live on rent but, this is what I can do least. Waiting for new beds so, I can finalized it all.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3377.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mari35racz36

I only recently started to get the pop up adds for movies on my PC. Like maybe 2 weeks ago. It is so annoying!!! I've used this site for years and had those pop ups until now. On my phone I don't get them at all. I wish they would just stop these will ads!


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, what a great room! I love the wall decals!

The ads that annoy me the most are the ones that play sound. The full screen pop up ones are pretty annoying too. I could do without either of those. 

Apparently I was horrible to be around today, although I really didn't think I was being that awful :cry: You know it's bad when someone asks "why are you yelling at me?" and you realize you're yelling back at them "I'M NOT YELLING!" :dohh: In my defense, I really don't think I was being easily irritated, rather everyone around me was just being super irritating :haha:


----------



## MummaMoo

Oh lordy, SO uncomfortable today! 
Has anyone ever woken up with their bladder so full that it seems to strain something and you're really crampy afterwards? This is me today. Finally given in and taken some paracetamol. Also cracked open some fybogel to help movement because the cramping is making things difficult... a little mopey this morning.

Uni, MrMoo has been saying lately that he can't wait for this baby to be out because I've been super snappy! My patience is really thin with Sophie too, and I hate being like that.
Last night she tore up one of her books from a collection, and I'm so disappointed. :(


----------



## ciz

I'm not being very patient with oh or dd either =( its the hormones ladies and don't forget we are growing another human its HARD work. so don't be hard on yourselves. we haven't got long and then its time our OH's share this tiredness with the feeds etc. so for now they have to suck it up and extra treats for our little ones haha


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm super cranky this pregnancy, hissy fit at the drop of a hat cranky too, I'm currently soaking some nappies (diapers) in oxyclean hoping to brighten them some before giving them a real good wash cos I sat and feed them yesterday, all new leg and back elastics and new Velcro and laundry tabs, much better now! I have some pink ones though but meh it's a poop catcher haha


----------



## campn

I cry 5 times a day now. The crying didn't start this early with DS, but I feel like I'm 38 weeks and I don't know how I'll actually make it to the end. This pregnancy is harder than my pregnancy with my son plus I didn't need to take care of a kid the last time and it was a smooth sailing no complications pregnancy. 

I'm really hoping and praying for some kind of a second wind.


----------



## MummaMoo

With you all the way on this Campn, not easy this time at all!


----------



## Sweety21

I am at screening appointment. Scared. Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety all fingers and toes crossed for you :hugs: Let us know how it went! Hopefully all is well! 

In a totally selfish way, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one being a bit snippy. The worst part for me really was that I didn't even realize I was doing it :shrug: 

Speaking of already having a kid making the pregnancy harder, I had a few friends over today who have toddlers. And, I must say that I thought of you ladies and I gained an empathy I didn't have before. I had to hide upstairs for a while, it got so overwhelming. And that was after only a few hours and they weren't even my kids :wacko: I have a great respect for second time moms now. I mean, I knew to begin with that you guys were amazing, but now I realize - seriously, wow! You're like super women!


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - I have been emotional lately too. Yesterday I was makings a bday cake for my brother in law and i started crying when the icing wasn't turning out right. Lol I was literally in tears. My hubby thought it was hilarious! I cry over almost noting now a days. I don't know how I'm going to make it to sept either. 

Any of you ladies getting restless legs? Mine are absolutely crazy right now. When I'm lying down to fall asleep they just won't stop! My Hubby says they even move a lot while I'm sleeping. It's really driving me nuts.


----------



## campn

Mari- I'm glad I'm not the only one! I feel like I've gone crazy. The emotional "losing control" didn't start this early last time I swear. I hope this is only a short phase and soon enough we'll be back to happy and energetic. Good thing I'm almost done with the nursery! Phew!

Uni- Oh this is why I've decided TWO kids are more than enough for me. It's definitely a gift honestly, some women can handle 8 kids and some can handle 1 and I think my magic number is 2. Today I saw a woman pregnant with her third and I thought, how is she pulling this off!? Complete super powers like you said!

Sweety- Good luck hun I hope it all goes really good. We can use some good news now that we are over the anatomy scans scares and glucose 
tests.

I hope everyone else had a lovely weekend. Tomorrow is Monday again ugh!!


----------



## MummaMoo

Hehehe! Last night I had myself in tears, proper sobbing snotty tears, over something that never even happened! You know when you imagine a scenario in your head? I did that, and fair enough it wasn't a nice scenario but all the same.... silly :dohh:

I'm not exactly getting restless leg, but after lying on my side for so long I get a very internal achiness in my hip and down my leg, even lying in one position for too long makes my back ache.

Am waving the flag of submission at work today and asking for help. We have a week to turn the students rooms around ready for summer school. I have 31 to do and it's going to be a hard slog. Especially after this weekend - I think my discomfort yesterday was SPD after all. Still lying in one position in bed so yet to know if if feels any easier.

9 WEEKS TIL DUE DAY!!!


----------



## hopie2015

Sweety- hope all went great. Hope to hear from you soon. 

I seriously dread the future 5 or 6 scans I have, as I get so nervous before/during them.

Xan- that is wonderful about you and your mom and I bet after baby your bond will grow stronger too.

Campn- I'm sorry. You need a good 'you' day. I always hear every pregnancy is different and sorry it is much harder this time. Like Uni said - seriously you, Mum and all the other moms here with little ones at home are like superwoman to me too. I never could have gotten through that first tri with a toddler at home. I truly believe i am just cut out for one kid.
Uni- I laughed when you said you hid in your room a bit. I have done that!!

I don't know why I don't feel emotional yet. Mood is pretty good despite having total insomnia. I'm not able to sleep more than 3 hours a night now for so long and like to get 8. I think it's the hormones. No pain or restless legs yet.. I just don't want to sleep.

Reading up a lot on gd. How good exercise and fluid intake is for sugar levels. I see how dehydration can affect glucose readings so hopefully since I was so sick last week that raised the level, but wishful thinking I know.


----------



## Sweety21

Thanks everyone. Everything went well and baby is perfectly fine. All his measurement was good and we are right on track.

On the ouchy part. Got the Rhogam shot (I am rh -ve). Anyone else RH -ve here? and was informed that I will have to take the GTT test. It will be in two weeks though. 

I am with you ladies on being snappy. It's hard not to be snappy actually. But, we all know it's just hormonal thing for another 10weeks or so.

RLS, definitely have them. And they get worse if AC is on. Hard to cope up because It's freaking&#12288;hot in here.


----------



## MummaMoo

Yep sweety i'm Rh -ive too, had my shot at 28weeks - use called Anti-D over here. Personally I found the whooping cough shot more painful than Ant- D, even though I bruised with that one.


----------



## Alea

Thank you all for your endless support throughout my pregnancy and more recently since I've had Lottie. Things are very difficult at the moment and I am struggling massively so I'm going to take a break from BnB while Lottie is in NICU. 

I wish you all the happiest and healthiest end your pregnancy and I can't wait to "meet" your babies. To those hoping for a VBAC - Lottie was a VBAC, so don't let anything stop you. Listen to your bodies, and gas & air is wonderful.

A x


----------



## xanzaba

I've been mostly even keel, but last night I got grumpy because my dad snapped at the dog. I think she's not feeling 100% and I went to bed and cried. Silly, I know, but the poor little thing loves my dad and she looked so sad, and I know my dad must not be 100% either to snap at her. Now I'm crying again.

I think my leg and arm aches might be restless leg syndrome. I mainly get them when I recline on the sofa, even in the middle of the day. Not so much at night, though.

I had my shot (here they call it RH-). It's funny- my mom was trying to blame my dad for me being RH-, until we pointed out that she must have one negative.

I have to say- I had a nice weekend, but I'm looking forward to getting back to work. I'm lucky to have a job I love and know I'm going to miss it in September. It's pretty self paced, and I wish I had more energy for it now.


----------



## amantila

Alea...take all the time you need for you and your family. You're always welcome here and we will all be thinking of you and Lottie <3 Best wishes to you and your family and lots of love.

sweety...I'm rh- too. I've had the shot three times already :( I'm clumsy and have had to have it extra due to bleeding scare in first trimester and car accident :( I have to get it again in 3 weeks. Ugh. Where did they inject you? I've had it done it my bum cheek and upper arm. I think the bum cheek was worse if I remember.


Re: restlessness...Yup. Haha. It's 6:15 am here and I've been up out of bed since 5. I just can't sleep because my legs and joints are so restless and I can't help moving around. This has been the new trend :[ Last three days I've been waking up around 4-5 in the morning and unable to fall back asleep. It stinks. I want all the sleep I can get before the baby arrives! Haha.

I had my baby shower yesterday and it was lovely :] It was a double baby shower with my sister in law who is due a month before me. I got so many wonderful gifts and I can't wait to set everything up in our new house. One thing we didn't really get that I was surprised by was baby clothing or diapers. We got like 2 onesies and zero diapers. I'm actually pretty happy because it means that I get to choose my own baby clothes, but I'm at a loss at what I should be buying. So...second time mommies...what clothing items are essential to get baby started? How much should I buy for him? I'm planning to buy all 0-3 month stuff to start because I don't think he will be wearing newborn size (both DH and I were large babies at 10 lb 2 oz and 9 lb 8 oz). Any advice would be appreciated! :]

Hope you all had lovely weekends!


----------



## ciz

MummaMoo said:


> Hehehe! Last night I had myself in tears, proper sobbing snotty tears, over something that never even happened! You know when you imagine a scenario in your head? I did that, and fair enough it wasn't a nice scenario but all the same.... silly :dohh:
> 
> I'm not exactly getting restless leg, but after lying on my side for so long I get a very internal achiness in my hip and down my leg, even lying in one position for too long makes my back ache.
> 
> Am waving the flag of submission at work today and asking for help. We have a week to turn the students rooms around ready for summer school. I have 31 to do and it's going to be a hard slog. Especially after this weekend - I think my discomfort yesterday was SPD after all. Still lying in one position in bed so yet to know if if feels any easier.
> 
> 9 WEEKS TIL DUE DAY!!!

sleep with a pillow between your legs hun. I get that pain its because our hips aren't lining up so having that pillow will take the pressure off a little. x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Alea- take all the time you need but know we are here for you if you need us X we understand that it's been a big shock but please keep us up to date when you can X


----------



## campn

Aman- I recommend the gowns for when they're so little cause it's warm but so easy to change a diaper, and onesis/sleepers that snap on the side and not over the head cause they hate that, and a swaddler with Velcro. My son loved being swaddled until 3-4 months and the ready to go swaddle made it so easy and not just fumble with a receiving blanket. I bought a sleeping sack this time so it'll be the first time I try one but it works like a swaddler.

I attached pics to show you what I mean.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## campn

Uni- I wanted to say I completely understand you leaving the room and hiding away, I do that with my own child when I'm about to have a breakdown I just need to leave for a few minutes and let DH handle him. Sometimes I just hide in the bathroom until the storm passes.


----------



## Sweety21

Wow, so many ladies with Rh -ve group here. 
Mumma, here in japan they call it globin or something like that. But, no matter what name is purpose is same. 

Xan, lol. Blaming your father for it? ha ha. That must have been funny situation. 

Aman, 3 times? This is your first pregnancy? that's alot. I never had it on bum cheek. Always on hand. This time was lot painful, it was on left arm. I have had total 4 shots in 3 years of time span. Basically, just because, we are in baby making phase of life. lol.
Baby shower? wow. sharw some pics if you don't mind. 

Alea, take your time. We all are here. Lottie and your family needs your attention now. Take care and hope to see you soon here. Hugs.

Got my first lot of baby clothes. Can't wait to shop more. I am kinda excited now to shop for boys clothes.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3467.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MummaMoo

ciz said:


> MummaMoo said:
> 
> 
> Hehehe! Last night I had myself in tears, proper sobbing snotty tears, over something that never even happened! You know when you imagine a scenario in your head? I did that, and fair enough it wasn't a nice scenario but all the same.... silly :dohh:
> 
> I'm not exactly getting restless leg, but after lying on my side for so long I get a very internal achiness in my hip and down my leg, even lying in one position for too long makes my back ache.
> 
> Am waving the flag of submission at work today and asking for help. We have a week to turn the students rooms around ready for summer school. I have 31 to do and it's going to be a hard slog. Especially after this weekend - I think my discomfort yesterday was SPD after all. Still lying in one position in bed so yet to know if if feels any easier.
> 
> 9 WEEKS TIL DUE DAY!!!
> 
> sleep with a pillow between your legs hun. I get that pain its because our hips aren't lining up so having that pillow will take the pressure off a little. xClick to expand...

Thanks Ciz, I do do that when i'm facing the one way, but then when I turn over the pillow doesn't follow :) I'm surrounded in pillows - I have one supporting my back, one under the bump (one of those long ones so it covers the bump and the knees), a V one that sort of cuddles me... no room for MrMoo:haha:


----------



## MummaMoo

Alea, perfectly understandable that recent events have rocked your world. We completely understand you taking time away to be with your family, your Snugglers family will be here eagerly awaiting news on how things are for you all when you're ready to pop by and say hi. Lots of love to you all and gentle kisses for Lottie xXx


----------



## MummaMoo

Amantilia - with my first, I was too keen to get Sophie into outfits. This time I'm keeping baby in onesies/babygros for longer.


----------



## campn

Alea- Completely understandable mama! You've a newborn and a preemie on your hands and she's your priority now! I hope it gets easier for you <3 you're in our thoughts. 

Mumma- I've a feeling like you're having a boy. I don't know why I just got this feeling.


----------



## xanzaba

Take care of you and yours, Alea. Lots of warm wishes.


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Alea- Completely understandable mama! You've a newborn and a preemie on your hands and she's your priority now! I hope it gets easier for you <3 you're in our thoughts.
> 
> Mumma- I've a feeling like you're having a boy. I don't know why I just got this feeling.

Really? We shall have to see if this premonition is right. We still have to the ring test at work - one of my work colleagues, Margo, loves doing this kind of thing, and i'm always curious to see what they come up with. Last time it was right, the ring was moving in very obvious circles. I'm a sucker for old wives tales.

BUT I REALLY WANT A KATIE!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Alea - Take all the time you need. Lottie and the rest of you family are your priority and we completely understand. Wishing you all the best! :hugs:

aman - The clothes I'm focusing on getting for LO for now are onesies and sleepers. With my first son, I got all these cute outfits because he was my first and then with my first daughter, I got tons of cute outfits because she was the first girl. With my third (another girl), she lived in onesies and sleepers and it was so much easier. :haha: So this LO has mostly onesies and sleepers and just a few actual outfits. Between him and my older kids, there's already going to be a ton of laundry, so the less folding and matching of clothes I have to do, the better. :thumbup: And getting 0-3 instead of newborn is probably a good idea. My first daughter was born at 8lb, 10oz and she didn't fit into any newborn clothes.

As for being emotional, I'm actually a lot better now than I was during first tri. I felt so bad because my OH couldn't do anything right and I was always upset and frustrated with him and my older kids. I tried really hard to control myself around the kids, especially because they didn't know I was pregnant, but it was really rough sometimes. Now the only time I really get overemotional (in terms of being angry and irritated) is when I'm hungry or over tired. I do cry over just about everything though :dohh:


----------



## xanzaba

I wonder if it's a coincidence, but are those ladies who feel grumpier having girls? I realize some are team yellow, but what about the rest?


----------



## Uni tsi

I am having a girl! Interesting theory


----------



## MummaMoo

xanzaba said:


> I wonder if it's a coincidence, but are those ladies who feel grumpier having girls? I realize some are team yellow, but what about the rest?

I'm liking your theory Xan! Team yellow though so I dunno, will have to wait and see on this one. Interested see what others come up with.


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni, whenever I see your posts, I keep thinking we have Nicole Sherzinger as a Snuggler!!


----------



## MeganS0326

xanzaba said:


> I wonder if it's a coincidence, but are those ladies who feel grumpier having girls? I realize some are team yellow, but what about the rest?

So I'm not sure about the grumpy thing, I guess I've been grumpier than usual but not by a significant amount. But the emotional thing, OH BOY! I'm not usually a person who cries. I mean I cry for personal things sometimes but this is a rare occurrence. However, I now cry at the drop of a hat and over the most ridiculous stuff. I have to be careful about movies I watch and articles I read. I've never cried at a movie in my whole life up until this pregnancy. I was so not like this when pregnant with DS. I totally think its related to this baby being a girl. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## xanzaba

I'm team blue and I have complained to DH that sometimes I don't feel like I'm having an "authentic" pregnancy because I'm not very emotional.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm team blue and very cranky but not overly emotional! Odd wonder if it's hormonal?


----------



## Uni tsi

MummaMoo said:


> Uni, whenever I see your posts, I keep thinking we have Nicole Sherzinger as a Snuggler!!

LOL 
In person, the resemblance is not that strong :haha:


----------



## campn

I found myself as grumpy this pregnancy and the last one (so boy and girl) but I'm a grumpier person overall now but it's not related to pregnancy I think it's related to age if anything. 

I've been emotional/teary in the third trimesters both pregnancies, so it just must be the hormones, and stress of anticipating a baby. Today I saw a newborn screaming at the store and my whole body just froze in fear. 

So, do Braxton hicks take your breath away!? Like I get all tense and stop breathing for a few seconds!


----------



## Sweety21

Yes, they doo. Braxton hicks feels like some put stone on uour chest.


----------



## aidensxmomma

xanzaba said:


> I wonder if it's a coincidence, but are those ladies who feel grumpier having girls? I realize some are team yellow, but what about the rest?

I'm having a boy this time. 

That being said, my first pregnancy (with my son), I was not emotional in the slightest. I was happy and emotionally stable all the time, which is unusual for me even on my best non-pregnant days. My mom actually told FOB to keep me pregnant so that I could be nice and happy all the time. :rofl: 

I was really, really emotional with both girls, though. My first symptom with DD2 was that I cried over a picture of rainbow cupcakes because they looked happy and delicious. :blush: 

campn - The random braxton hicks I've been getting completely take my breath away, too. Takes me a second to realize I've stopped breathing when I get them.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Stash shot for anyone who cares ;) I have a couple extra pics but I can only upload one per post so I'll post them if anyone wants close ups? X 

Husband has got a new job so I'm back at early mornings with my son, but I can't fathom how to get him to nursery, painful hips is driving me crazy, maybe I'll have to take a paracetamol and hope for the best!


----------



## MummaMoo

Wow Ginge, what a stash! I'm loving how colourful they are, and how neatly you've organised them :)

Ok, so as well as the emotional theory, let's try this one: hairy legs. Are your legs growing hairy quicker or do you barely have to give them any attention?

When I was pregnant with Sophie, once I'd defuzzed, I didn't have to bother again for the whole pregnancy. Pretty much the same this time.
Apparently it's slow or no growth for girls, hairy beast boys.

Anyone?


----------



## MummaMoo

As for the braxton hicks, they make me stop for a minute.. especially with this week at work. It's worse when baby is awake and having a wriggle.

What's worse is the occasional deep ache I get down below, like I've got a brick up my back passage - tmi sorry, but it's horrible!


----------



## ciz

xanzaba said:


> I wonder if it's a coincidence, but are those ladies who feel grumpier having girls? I realize some are team yellow, but what about the rest?


boy here! grumpy as hell ha


----------



## ciz

MummaMoo said:


> Wow Ginge, what a stash! I'm loving how colourful they are, and how neatly you've organised them :)
> 
> Ok, so as well as the emotional theory, let's try this one: hairy legs. Are your legs growing hairy quicker or do you barely have to give them any attention?
> 
> When I was pregnant with Sophie, once I'd defuzzed, I didn't have to bother again for the whole pregnancy. Pretty much the same this time.
> Apparently it's slow or no growth for girls, hairy beast boys.
> 
> Anyone?

I was opposite hun. prego with Eva the hair growth was crazy, this time with ds I'm hardly getting the razor out. its fab haha. my face has improved so much too. at the start it was itchy, red and dry but now its like it was before being prego with Eva.


----------



## ciz

talking of BH... jez I thought I was in early stages of labour again last night. terrifying. was fast asleep kept getting woken by the contractions. I was waiting for a gush of my waters to go... I don't think this little man will be hanging around around this due date if this carries on. 


has anyone had a water birth or thinking of having one? I would really like to try one this time.


----------



## xanzaba

Last night I had the worst upper back pain and I couldn't tell if I was having contractions or it was pain radiating from my back. It's was pretty scary, and I couldn't sleep, but finally I took some acetaminophen and everything calmed down. I read that if acetaminophen works it's not pre-term labor. Waiting (impatiently) for bubs to wake up this morning, but I know he was pretty active last night so it might be a while. We were both up until 3.

Mumma- as for hair and baby gender, I guess I go against the grain on that one. I'm down to shaving every 5 days, even when I wear shorts. Normally I can push it to 3 days at the most. My sister said she had sideburns when she was pregnant with my niece.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm pretty hairy legs wise but it's normal for me pregnant or not, I very rarely shave them as I'm ginger they are fair hairs and I hate shaving lol too much effort for me!


----------



## ajarvis

xan I have been an emotional bitchy mess this pregnancy. NOTHING like with my boys. And it's a girl lol. Wonder if there's a connection ha.

mumma I'd say leg hair growth is slower. Definitely not shaving as often as before.

for the braxton hicks they're getting even stronger here. Not quite take your breath away, but almost. Plus I'm getting more during the day instead of just at night in bed.

May have found a crib/change table on Kijiji to pick up on Thursday! Gotta get on cleaning out the nursery now :) You can't even walk into it ha.


----------



## campn

My hair grew the same speed both times, except the hair on my head it seems to grow slower this time. I chopped off 5 inches in March, and I was expecting it to grow right away but it's still not back to its length. 

Also how about the tale that says boys make their mothers more beautiful while girls steal their mother's beauty? I find this so true! I felt pretty with Benjamin, but this time I don't wanna look anybody in the face. :cry:

Xan- I'm so sorry you had such a tough night hun! I think it really sounds normal, this trimester everything starts hurting more, if you find a pain that comes and goes every few minutes then it could be labor. I had them at 37 weeks and thought this is it so I filled my tub with hot water cause they say if you get into the water and they stop, they're not the real thing, and they stopped.


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - sorry you had such bad back pain. I have had the same too. It is scary but I think quite normal. From my experience, contractions always started in the lower back and wrapped around to the the front. But its always good to call your doc if you are worried.

campn - I have heard the tale about boys give moms beauty and girls steal. I actually find that to be true for me. When pregnant with DD, I had alot of acne breakouts. With my boys nothing!

I slept horribly last night. I'm starting to get this awful pain under my right rib area. I had to with my dd too. I think its from the baby putt alot of pressure on a nerve or muscle. The skin in that area is actually starting to go numb! RLS is still bad and nothing seems to help. Tomorrow is my kids last day of school. Will be nice not to pack lunches everyday and rush out the door. Hoping they will all be good this summer as its going to be tough for me to get around. Ladies with kids, what are you planning to do to keep your LO's busy this summer?


----------



## Sweety21

Mumma, I am having hairy legs this time. I normally can goa month or so without doing anything but, this time they are growing like jungle. so true for me. Plus my skin is dry, lips too. I read somewhere that sk8n dryness is another sign of boy on the way.

Can't say the boys give beauty to mom thing was true for me. I didn't feel any difference at all.And nobody told me I have glow or anything.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, ladies. I feel so much better this morning, and bubs is his usual feisty self now. In fact, as I was typing, he gave me a kick as if to say "Don't tell people our business!". I think sitting on our couch is really bad for my back in pregnancy, and I was so tired I worked and napped in front of the TV all day yesterday, so it made sense.

I've been getting a fair share of compliments this pregnancy- so I fit that idea. I recently ran into a woman I haven't seen in 3 months and she gushed to the point I wanted to crawl under a table. It was like- really, I was such a troll before?


----------



## Sweety21

Xan, lol. troll thing really cracked me up. Probably, she is just making you feel wonderful.


----------



## campn

When the nurse was drawing my blood she looked and said "You must be having a girl right!?" I said "Yes, how did you know!?" She said oh you're glowing!!

And I should have just said thanks, but I was like no I'm not :nope: she then said cause I had makeup on that's a sign, that she's had 4 girls and every pregnancy she loved putting makeup on and dolling up. 

I wasn't even dolled up, I had mascara and a red Chapstick on :p


----------



## hopie2015

Alea- you probably aren't signing on for a bit but want to let you know am sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way and that you have baby Lottie at home with you soon. We are all thinking of you and here for you whenever you return. Take good care.

Interesting.. I wonder if the difference in moods does relate to boy/girl.

Ciz- sorry-- that must have been quite scary. And Xan- glad your pains are all better today. 
I haven't had BHs yet but thanks to you guys, have learned more what they feel like and what to expect. I think some do not get them at all?

I really need to read a pregnancy book. I have kept my head in the sand really and do need to know more.

Amant- so wonderful you had your shower and baby got lots of nice presents!!

No shower for me. I am pretty sad about that but I don't have much family or friends close by anymore. I guess just have a 'meet the baby' party for family.

I thought I was 30 weeks the whole 29th week but now realize I am 30 tomorrow!
Found out my gd test level was 177. Cut off is 140 so that isn't good. Pretty prepared to flunk the 3 hour test this week and trying to cut out sugar now but boy will miss ice cream this summer!


----------



## campn

Hopie- I think you'll pass hun, don't stress about it, 177 isn't horribly high. It's weird they expect us to all tolerate 50 grams of sugar in one hour, I hate sweet stuff and would never manage to eat that much sugar in 1 hour! 

Some women get BHs but never feel them! With my first I was getting them long before I even knew what they were, I thought the tightening was baby sticking out its body. 

I'm not having a shower this time either, and I barely even had one the first time cause my family/friends are all in Egypt. It sucks not being "celebrated" but I hate being the star of the show anyway!


----------



## xanzaba

My sister leaked that my mom and DH are throwing a surprise baby shower on July 31st. It turns out that within an hour that the date was chosen she called me to leak it. My sister really can't stand not being the center of attention. I don't love being the focus, but it will be nice to see some friends and family I haven't seen in a while. And I know that DH will make sure it's the kind of shower that will be fun (co-ed, no chocolate bar diaper games).

I have a strong feeling that Liam will arrive August 25th. Anyone else's spider senses tingling?


----------



## campn

Xan- Why did she ruin the surprise!?? My MIL has managed to tell us about every surprise event that was planned for us. One was my birthday when we were just engaged and she ruined the surprise. 

I feel like I'll go early this time and deliver between 37-38 weeks, but I can't guess an exact day.


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- my sister always wants to be the center of attention, and wanted to plan the whole thing. But she wouldn't have considered what I would like, so DH insisted on being in charge of it. It sounds like I'm talking about a 16 year old, but she's older than I am! 

Sometimes you just have to laugh. I had a dream that she showed up 3 1/2 months pregnant and said that her baby was going to be the one everybody loves. When I told my dad about the dream he said "Yep, sounds about right!"


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, weird fun fact about me - an ice cream cone is one of the few treats that doesn't seem to raise my blood sugar. FX it is the same for you! And everything crossed that you pass the three hour and don't have to worry about it at all :hugs: 

Having a girl, I do feel like hair is growing more slowly, but it's hard to say for sure as I've basically given up down there. I can either breath or bend over, I can't do both at the same time lol But, I will say I'm apparently bucking the trend when it comes to gender and skin - my skin is nice and clear but my hands are so dry and lotion doesn't help. Of course, the dry skin might have something to do with washing my hands an extra ten thousand times a day due to pregnancy/germ paranoia. Not sure how I lucked out on the clear skin, but several weeks ago someone said to me in disbelief "You're pregnant?! But your skin looks amazing!" and I have been carrying that around ever since to cheer myself up whenever I've felt down about anything else lol 

I thought my pregnancy brain wasn't really that bad. Then today, I was halfway through dialing a phone number to make an appointment with what I hope will be our pediatrician when I realized I was entering the number into a calculator :dohh: At least I figured it out before I started wondering where the "send" button was :haha: 

Ginge, that diaper stash is down right inspiring!!


----------



## campn

Uni- HAHAHA that's pretty funny! I forgot how to spell my last name to a cashier the other day, I froze and looked to my husband. I always forget things like numbers but my name? That's a new one! Thank you little babes. 

Tomorrow is the last day in June, then only TWO months until September, but I'm sure we'll have lots of August babies!


----------



## Hope16

I passed my glucose test! But they said I'm really low on iron so I need to take Slow FE as an iron supplement. Ughhh here comes the constipation lol

My nursery furniture is all in and put together so now I can finally start getting decorations in the room. I am so inspired after seeing all the adorable things you ladies have been doing! Once I get started, I will make sure to post pics!

On a bad note...my feet and ankles have been enormous and terribly swollen the past week. Seriously, by the end of day they look like the Pillsbury dough boy lol I drink lots of water and do my best to elevate them. Anyone else having this problem??


----------



## xanzaba

Hope- So exciting getting the nursery together! Can't wait to see pics :)

There are some types of iron that are less constipating. I haven't tried because iron has the opposite reaction on me, but you may want to look into it.

My ankles and feet looked big yesterday. When I came home, I sat on the sofa for 1 hour and started having really bad back pains, so I sat in an office chair, but didn't put my feet up. A couple of hours later my ankles were almost the same size as my calves! I think I was a bit dehydrated too, which can make the swelling worse. A couple of glasses later, after putting my feet up, they were back to normal.

The good news is, I think the BH contractions were only painful because of my back. Slept like a baby last night!


----------



## hopie2015

Campn- thanks so much. That made me feel better. My friend said 177 is v high and be prepared to fail. Even if I do fail, it is easily managed with diet so it is no big deal. I am just dreading drinking an even sweeter drink tomorrow! I'm like you- not big on sweets and never drink soda or sweet drinks. Why can't we just get tested after a meal? Ugh. I'm not surprised my body took long time processing that 1 hr drink, especially since I was dehydrated. Even if I do pass, I'm limiting sugars the rest of pregnancy.

Pregnancy brain has hit me too... mostly because I am only sleeping 3 hours a night. Insomnia is terrible. I'm putting the sour cream back in the cabinet and my keys in the fridge!!

Xan- sorry that your sis ruined the surprise. Something mine would do too. Funny what your dad said!!

Hope- congrats on passing the test. I heard Floradix iron supplement doesn't have that side effect and SlowFe is good.

Uni- that is great you can have an ice cream cone!! Thanks for the hope. :)

I think we will have a lot of August babies here also!! :) Mum- congrats- you've hit the single digit mark-- only 9 wks to go!


----------



## campn

Hope- Maybe you can add stool softner, or Metamucil? Hopefully you won't get constipated though!

My feet were so swollen with DS but this time I got lucky, they only get a bit swollen if I'm on them for a while, I'm drinking more water this pregnancy (a gallon a day) so maybe that's why. 

My SPD is doing better due to my maternity support belt, taking that pressure off has made me feel like a brand new person. I've a bit of energy back probably cause I'm watching my carbs now so things are more leveled throughout the day. 

I can't wait to see nursery pictures or baby buys!


----------



## amantila

campn, mumma, aidensxmomma...thank you for the advice with the baby clothes. That's kind of what I was thinking of doing. I really like those velcro swaddle blankets...swaddling looks so tricky with a wriggly baby! I got some beautiful aden and anis swaddle blankets from my shower so I will have to try, but I'm liking the idea of the easy swaddle blankets :] I will have to check out carter's and once upon a child to stock up on those and some onesies/sleepers. 

sweety...4 times in 3 years? I think I'll end up having it up to 5 times this one pregnancy :[ My doctor must be rhogam crazy. But she says I need the shot anytime there's some kind of scare that my blood and baby's blood may have mixed. Which my clumsiness and pregnancy brain has caused a few. :[ Hopefully next pregnancy will be easier!

mari...I get that under the right rib pain too :wacko: It honestly feels like my baby is just lodging his foot under there or something and stretching and pushing my whole rib cage. It's so uncomfortable!

campn and hopie...sorry that you ladies aren't having a proper shower because of family being spread out. I wasn't really expecting to have one because my mom was so reluctant to do my bridal shower before I got married, but my mother in law and sister in law LOVE organizing parties so they took over for the baby shower and hosted it. My mom won't be having one for me, which I'm fine with, because I'd have to travel for it and so would pretty much my whole family at this point :shrug: I'm just really grateful that my mother and sister in law put together such a beautiful one for me and my other sister in law. I was really lucky. 

Here are some pictures of my shower...I think sweety asked for some?

My brother in law's coworker made us these adorable sweaters:

Dessert bar:

The room set-up. C & L is for the baby boy's names...Carter and Lincoln:

Cute onesies:

This was one of my favorite things. In front of each place setting, there was a blank wooden block and a sharpie. Everyone had to decorate a block for one of the baby boys :] They came out so cute!


----------



## ajarvis

OH my Campn Babies in August. You're right! Crazy!! I have 56 days of work left - which takes me to Sept. 16th. I thought that made it sound soon :p


----------



## ajarvis

aman looks like a wonderful shower :) Not sure if I'm having one or not. Third baby and all. But it is the first one in 7 years and a girl to boot :p


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - sorry you failed the first GD test. I am in the same boat as you now. I am going for another 2hr test on Mon. Not looking forward to it. Going to try and cut out as much carbs ans sugar as I can until my test. Fingers crossed you will pass the 3hr:) Congrats on 30 weeks!!!!

uni - that is so funny about dialing the number in to the calculator! lol My pregnancy brain is horrible. I forget everything and have had some funny things happen too.

aman - beautiful shower pics:) I remember my baby shower with my DD, it was so exciting and I really enjoyed it. Glad to know I'm not the only one with the rib pain. I feel like this baby is so big already. My dd was 9lb11oz when she was born. That was the only other pregnancy I got the horrible rib pain with. 

Well, I am fianlly 30 weeks!!! Yay!! Now the countdown is on:) lol I am at the point now where I see my doc every 2 weeks.


----------



## Sweety21

Aman, you are going to beat me in the shot race then. Lol. And what a beautiful baby shower pics. I am jealous I am not having one (in a good way). 

hope, so glad to hear the that you passed the test. 

My feets were like hippos last pregnancy and touchwoodit's not that bad this pregnancy hope it stays that way.

Mari, yay for 30 weeks. 

Oh, I totally forgot&#12288;that I am officially in third semester now. Just saw my ticker and waa like ohhh 27 weeka already?


----------



## campn

Aman- Such lovely photos :)

I guess most of us are in the third trimester now!? Geez. I've to seriously embrace those last few weeks before life turns upside down again! :)


----------



## xanzaba

Aman- what a great shower. Your MIL doesn't do things half way, does she? I love the baby block idea too!


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm glad my pregnancy brain symptoms can at least provide amusement to others :haha: I did have to laugh about it myself

Hope that's great news! congrats on passing! I agree with Xan, look for one of the iron supplements that are easier on the stomach. Makes a world of difference for me! 

Amantila, such cute decorations - your shower looked amazing! Thank you for sharing your photos. and I LOVE the baby block decorating idea.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hope - Congrats on passing your GD test:) I am on iron supplements too. I have to take them 2x a day. The ones I am on are easier on the stomach but I still need to have an increased fibre diet. It's actually been good so far and I haven't had constipation.


----------



## amantila

Today's project and first nursery picture (brace yourselves for more over the next few weeks):



I put his crib together all by myself! :]


----------



## Uni tsi

Aman, that looks wonderful! I really like the colors.


----------



## campn

Aman- I'm so in love! It's so cute and adorable I really love the yellow. What a fun change from just blue. And dayum lady great job putting it together yourself! I'm so bad at this. 

Feel free to add more! I love seeing nurseries or outfits or gear and all that stuff!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Picture spam...


----------



## x-ginge-x




----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha::haha: :blush::blush: 

Overly organised but not quite there yet :O :dohh:


----------



## mari35racz36

aman - I love the nursery pic!! Love the yellow and the bedding set:) 

ginge - great pics!! You are so prepared!! I need to get organizing all my baby stuff. Hubby still needs to put the dresser together. Going to wash the baby bedding today and hopefully set it up.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Having it everywhere drives me absolutely crazy, if it needs a place it will be, I still need to find a home for some inserts that aren't in the nappies and some stuff that's piled on top of the drawers, drives me nuts.


----------



## mari35racz36

ginge - i have stuff everywhere too! I really need to organize one area for it all to be. That way it not all over my house!


----------



## campn

Ginge, you're all set hun! 

I haven't washed her clothes at all yet, just been stuffing it away in the closet and dresser. Maybe I'll just wash NB and 0-3 months clothes for now. 

Have you ladies bought diapers yet? (The ones who will use disposables) I keep thinking I need to buy a few boxes but then I never do.


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - I have been thinking about buying a pack or 2 of diapers lately. But I still haven't. I know I should get some soon just for my hospital bag.


----------



## ajarvis

Wow you ladies are prepared lol.

I emptied one toy bin last night and put some of my oldest sons clothes in it - they're storage drawers - which left a little bit of space in the babies room. So tiny bit of progress? ha. Need some giant garbage bags to clean out that room :p


----------



## MummaMoo

I've bought a few small packs of size one nappies, will get some more in the coming weeks.
A nursing top and dressing gown for the hospital bag arrived today, got some nursing bras on their way too.

Am loving all the pics!! 

I still need to put together the moses basket stand, wash the bedding for it and make a space for it. Considering getting a second one so have one upstairs and one down, save having to move it every day.


----------



## ajarvis

mumma did you buy the bedding separate? I have a moses basket, but with boy bedding. Was hoping for something more to match the colors I want in the nursery, but finding just the bedding is proving difficult!


----------



## xanzaba

Wow, you ladies are prepared! Love the pics.

This weekend I plan to take off Friday - Monday for North American weekend (Canada day is July 1st and US independence is July 4th) and prepare. My mom and I found a whole bunch of things, from the practical (multi-packs of onesies) to the adorable (giraffe, lamb, and elephant themed clothes, blankets, and sheets). And I have a bassinet, so I won't have to clean out a drawer for him to sleep in :)

Now I'm just waiting for the furniture to arrive. They said the latest should be early August, which back then sounded early. Now I'm starting to freak out. I read something online about a woman whose order was lost from the same company! I'm going to call tomorrow to check up on it and then ban myself from google completely starting August 1st.

I also have to go to the mall today, and so thought I would check out nursing bars/nursing nightgowns. Right now, I'm straining my B-cup bras, so I guess the nursing bras should be C cups? Does that sound right?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have an upstairs and a downstairs but my downstairs is an old carrycot off a pram its plastic and more stable haha



I have a Rottweiler so I like the sturdiness of this! :haha: dopey dog bumps everything


----------



## x-ginge-x

Stupid iPad won't let me upload more than one image :wacko:

He's 9 years old almost :haha: but he has no control over his butt and I know he would knock a Moses basket so easily, this is solid and doesn't move X


----------



## x-ginge-x

My nursing bras are two sizes up from my normal cup size to allow for the first few days engorgement I was boobzilla the first time around!


----------



## ajarvis

rottweilers like to wiggle their bums instead of their tails :p Looks gorgeous :)

xan for nursing bras I have one "XL" right now - I'm usually a c/d cup. and I'll wait until baby is here to buy more. It'll be different when your supply is establishing and then when it's established. I do wan to try and invest in nursing shirts this time around to make it easier.


----------



## campn

I've reached the point where I'd be in deep sleep then I'll get kicked and wake up. It's only going to get more and more painful from now on! 

I also need more nursing bras, I've only a couple but they're so worn out (thread is coming out lol) I want to be done with 95% of everything by 35 weeks cause that's when my body is like "f*ck no."


----------



## Sweety21

You ladies sounds prepared already. I am going on weekend to buy nursing bra and some more baby clothes. I do have 5-6 nursing tops from dd's time which are in good shape so, I am glad I will save something on that front.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm loving all the nursery/baby gear pics! :) I'll have to take some of the stuff we have for little man so far. We've got the crib and dresser and swing all set up. I've got the newborn and 0-3 month clothes washed (mostly). The rest are sitting in my closet.

This is just a little vent - I am so incredibly crabby today. :growlmad: I finally fell asleep on my couch at 330a. My son woke up at 6a from a nightmare, so he came and laid on the couch with me. Then OH got home from work and woke me up at 7a. DD woke up around 730a and woke up DS so now they are both over tired and crabby and have been fighting and arguing all morning. Needless to say, I am so tired. And to top off the day, I'm pretty sure that DS has strep throat. :nope: It's only 10a and I am already beyond ready to give up on today.


----------



## Mummy1506

Wow I now feel totally unprepared seeing all these pics! &#128584;. We still are yet to decorate, haven't finished buying baby bits & not even thought about hospital stuff & we are having new flooring fitted in August throughout our house. Eak maybe I should start getting sorted soon! 

Feeling pretty stressed at the moment with my GD my eldest son is playing up at school with his behaviour & my youngest was sent home sick so missing more work too. I'm brining my mat leave forward so I'm finishing pretty early this time just 3 weeks to go.


----------



## Uni tsi

I love seeing all the pics - helps keep me on track :) I'm still waiting for my dresser to arrive. I feel you on freaking out about furniture delivery Xan. I keep wondering, what if it's arrived at the store and they just forgot to call me :dohh: Or, what if I lose the receipt and they won't let me pick it up. I'm a mess! lol It will be such a relief for it to get here. 

At the same time, I'm with you Mummy - we still have to paint! It was supposed to have been done ages ago, but DH has been working overtime and hasn't gotten to it yet. He better hurry up or I'll start freaking out soon haha 

I've bought just enough stuff that I feel semi-prepared. I'm trying to focus now on the essentials. Do just a couple things a week. I have pretty much packed my bags with just a couple things left to add. I'm waiting to get a diaper bag and then finish packing baby's hospital bag. And, I'm now officially ceaselessly nagging DH to pack his. As of today, his empty bag is sitting on the bed as a silent reminder when he gets home lol If he ignores it, this is about to escalate quickly :haha: 

My other item of top priority this week is the car seat. Must get one soon, or I'll be over the edge worrying about it. 

Aiden and Mummy, I'm sorry to hear you're both feeling stressed today. I empathize, although you both have better reasons than me. I managed to give myself a full on panic attack last night googling ottomans and finding out they cost more than I expected :dohh: 

Aiden, I hope things calm down enough that you can have a nap at some point today :hugs: 

Mummy, I'm glad you get to start leave in just three weeks. That's fantastic!


----------



## Uni tsi

Rereading my previous post, it's no wonder I worked myself up into a panic attack over browsing some foot rests. :nope: seriously, I need to calm down, I'm being just a tad ridiculous. I just counted how many times I overused used the term "freaking out" or a synonym 

note to self - need to chill :coffee:


----------



## Uni tsi

Wow I am all over the place today, sorry for all the sequential posts! But, I meant to add, a bra recommendation: I love Bravado's Body Silk Seamless Nursing Bra. I own three already and intend to get more. They are supportive yet stretchy, so they grow with you. I started wearing them in my first trimester and they fit the entire time. When I was engorged I went up two more cup sizes, and this bra just went right up with me. But then when things went back down, it still fit! I was beyond surprised, and very pleased. Also, it's by far the most comfy bra I've ever owned. Not sure how easy it would be to find in the UK, but for ladies in the US I seriously can't say enough nice things about it. Just buy whatever size fits you now and you don't have to worry about later, it will still fit https://bravadodesigns.com/collecti...-silk-seamless-nursing-bra?variant=3233487809


----------



## campn

Uni- I just packed one big duffle bag for all of us last time. I didn't want to over pack but still I got more things than I needed! This time I want to pack what I know I'll definitely use! 

I still have no car seat either, the inlaws said they'd buy it (we asked) at like 16 weeks and still nada. They keep saying well you don't need it now, and it upsets me, like you said you'd buy it, why does it matter when? A car seat is a must have and if for any reason I go into labor early, I need to have that. 

I just managed to organize DS's and the baby's closet more. I'm giving so much clothes to my pregnant sister cause she's having a boy so I'm like YES, I get to get rid of stuff! I'm washing them now though cause I don't want her thinking I'm giving her crappy stuff lol. I hope she has enough room!!!


Uni, that's the bra I have too! I love it!!!


----------



## Uni tsi

That is annoying they won't just get the car seat already. I'd be super irritated if I were you. 

I packed just one bag last time, but ended up forgetting a change of shoes for DH so he was stuck in his work boots the whole time :dohh: He was super cool about it, but I felt bad. I guess that's why I want him to do it this time, so if anything he needs is forgotten it's on him and not me lol

I didn't have anything packed for baby last time, which I guess might have been a premonition. But this time, I am trying to over prepare. I have several little outfits already in my bag, just in case. But would really like to move them over once she has her own bag. 

One thing I was wondering, in the U.S. will the hospital provide us diapers? Aside from a coming home outfit, what do I really need to pack for baby? 

I'm glad you can second my opinion on that bra, Campn. I was worried I sounded too enthusiastic about it haha


----------



## hopie2015

Mari- I'm sorry about your one hour test. I read online that a good # of people pass the 3 hour after failing first. Did you ever fail a test in your other pregnancies? Glad the iron supps are going well. 
Happy 30 weeks to you too! I was behind a week in my calculation so week 29 felt extra long!

Amant- what an amazingly beautiful shower your family had for you. Wonderful photos! Thanks.. I guess I'm okay with not having a shower. I mean I would like one but know it is just not really possible. 

Just got back from the fun 3 hour test. The place was like a prison. They wouldn't let me leave or even have a tiny sip of water! Once the lady got distracted I snuck out and walked to a store, then snuck back in and got caught. I don't really see why a 15 minute walk could hurt but whatever! Drink was gross, of course but I kept it down. Weird thing is my legs got all shaky after I left the office. Not sure if that is a diabetes thing or if it was just fasting/no water for 16 hours.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, that sounds extra awful! Did they at least offer you a drink of water before you left? yikes! I'm not surprised you felt shaky as you were leaving - that is a symptom of low blood sugar. I'm glad you made it home safely!! Fx you passed :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Just back from the doctor and a massage. I don't know why I waited so long to get a massage. Ahhh! Highly recommended :)

One thing- I didn't gain any weight in 2 weeks, and only 10 pounds total. It was the 2nd appointment that the doctor was at a delivery, do I haven't seen her in over a month, and my appointments have just been the midwife asking if I have any concerns and listening to the heartbeat. Sometimes I feel like my doctor is too laid back. Am I just being neurotic?


----------



## Uni tsi

Xan, recommended weight gain depends on what you weighed to begin with, but generally I would say that if they aren't worried, you shouldn't worry :hugs:


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - i wouldn't worry if everything checks out good with baby. I didn't gain a single pound in this pregnancy from 15-26weeks. My doc noticed I hadn't gained but said everything seemed ok. I've only put on 9lbs total so far. My other pregnancies i gained 40-50lbs with each. AS long as baby and you are healthy, I think its just fine:)


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks ladies, I know rationally it's fine, and I had gained and never lost 10 pounds from my previous pregnancy, so that would get me up to about 20 pounds total, which sounds very reasonable.

Sorry to grumble too, but I don't see what the point of appointments are every 2 weeks if they don't do anything. I guess I should take it as a good sign that this pregnancy so far is progressing well without any issues.


----------



## campn

Uni- They provided diapers, a shirt, hat, receiving blankets, small bottle of baby shampoo, a gum soother and those little square paper towels kind of thing you dampen and use as wipes, which isn't my personal preference, so I'm packing pampers sensitive skin wipes and a very small diapers box just in case. 

Maybe pack your own receiving blanket/hat cause I wanted to take cute pictures without the very hospital look. Mittens and socks too cause their nails are usually long! I'm also packing a velcro swaddle thing cause I love them.

Xan- It's fine! I gained 2 lbs since 20 weeks and doctor doesn't care at all! She says your belly is measuring right on track!


----------



## MummaMoo

ajarvis said:


> mumma did you buy the bedding separate? I have a moses basket, but with boy bedding. Was hoping for something more to match the colors I want in the nursery, but finding just the bedding is proving difficult!

No AJ, it came complete.... although I think I bought a separate Moses basket bundle with the same theme (olive & Henri, an owl and hedgehog) and then a couple of extra mattress covers.


----------



## MummaMoo

For nursing bras, I've bought some (yet to arrive) that cover cup sizes B-F so they're super stretchy and progressive. I'm an E cup anyway so hopefully these milk jugs will fit into them! Chances are I'll just wear my soft sleep bras for the first week or so anyway until milk has come in.

These are the bras https://m.figleaves.com/uk/product/EJ-365/Next-Generation-Padded-Nursing-Bra/?productColourId=721771


----------



## aidensxmomma

Uni tsi said:


> That is annoying they won't just get the car seat already. I'd be super irritated if I were you.
> 
> I packed just one bag last time, but ended up forgetting a change of shoes for DH so he was stuck in his work boots the whole time :dohh: He was super cool about it, but I felt bad. I guess that's why I want him to do it this time, so if anything he needs is forgotten it's on him and not me lol
> 
> I didn't have anything packed for baby last time, which I guess might have been a premonition. But this time, I am trying to over prepare. I have several little outfits already in my bag, just in case. But would really like to move them over once she has her own bag.
> 
> One thing I was wondering, in the U.S. will the hospital provide us diapers? Aside from a coming home outfit, what do I really need to pack for baby?
> 
> I'm glad you can second my opinion on that bra, Campn. I was worried I sounded too enthusiastic about it haha

The stuff I remember the hospital providing for baby in my previous pregnancies were - diapers, some sort of wipes (like little paper towels that you water down), a hat, some t-shirts, baby shampoo, a snot sucker thing, and a swaddle blanket. Oh, and formula when formula feeding. When I had my youngest, I also got one of those nice velcro swaddle blankets. There were probably a few other things, too that I'm forgetting. All I really needed to bring for baby was clothes to go home in and a car seat. Granted, my youngest was born 4 1/2 years ago, so things might have changed a bit since then. But in general, they provided pretty much everything for baby during our stay.

This time I'll be bringing a couple sets of clothes for baby (I think they do pictures in the hospital so I want more than just a going-home outfit), some sensitive baby wipes, and the velcro swaddle blankets and a regular baby blanket. This is the first time I will be delivering at the hospital I'm going to, so I hope I'm not under-preparing.

And, I did get a nap today. My very sweet OH let me lay down and took care of lunch for the kids. I'm feeling much better now. :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Aiden- Oh yea snot sucker and a cheapie thermometer thing too I think. I definitely like dressing them up in the clothes I get better. I remember it took DH and I, 10 minutes to get Benjamin dressed then a nurse came right in took it all off to check him. I told her it just took me 10 minutes to do this!! LOL. They're just so small and so fragile.

Glad you took a nap! It's amazing how a nap could leave you feeling like a monk full of peace ;)


----------



## Uni tsi

Thank you ladies! I feel like I'll be able to prepare a lot better now :)

Glad to hear you got a nap Aiden! Naps really can make all the difference


----------



## hopie2015

Xan- wonderful you had a massage! I agree - wouldn't worry about the weight either, as baby is growing perfectly fine. Lately I've talked to people who gained few pounds.. and it is more common than I thought to gain the less than 25 lbs. I guess I'll be at 10 pounds unless I blow up these last 9 weeks, which could totally happen. 

Mum- a nap!!! Wonderful!
Thanks to all for the suggestions on what the hospital provides. What is a snot sucker?!!!
Uni- thank you- going to get that nursing bra. I didn't even think yet to get one. 
You all are such a wealth of information on here. OH might leave work early today and we can finally get to a baby store. Yay!

Woke up so nauseous...sure the nasty drink of lack of water for 16 hrs didnt help. Get my results today!
Mari- fingers crossed for you for Monday. OH read that only 25% fail the 3 hr test after failing the 1 hr. 

Hope everyone's 4th of July wknd is off to a good start!


----------



## Uni tsi

hopie, I'm excited I know this one! :D A snot sucker is just what it sounds like. It sucks snot out of baby's nose. Babies are obligate nasal breathers, which means they can't breath through their mouths if their nose gets clogged up. The old fashioned snot suckers that I assume the hospital provides are rubber bulbs with a thin opening that goes into the nostril. I've never used one, but I believe it goes something like squeeze the bulb, insert, let go of bulb, it sucks. There are some pretty fancy ones now though. One that people give good reviews on is called the NoseFrida Snot Sucker, which apparently uses the mother's breath for suction and supposedly works better than the bulb. But I will NOT be getting that one because not a single positive review has yet convinced me that the filter is adequate to the task. I've got an electric snot sucker on my registry that I have high hopes for. 

I should probably add, I think the "proper" term is actually nasal aspirator, or somesuch. But really, snot sucker is more descriptive and accurate.


----------



## MummaMoo

Snot sucker is much more descriptive than nasal aspirator, you get a much better idea of what it does!

Hopie , fingers crossed for your test results!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have a snot sucker from ds1 but never used it never needed to haha! I'm having my 4d scan tomorrow super excited :happydance:


----------



## MeganS0326

xan - as the other ladies mentioned I wouldn't worry to much about weight gain if baby has been measuring properly. I haven't gained a single lb this whole pregnancy, I'm still the exact same weight I was the day I got my BFP. Baby is measuring fine so I'm not worried.

MummaMoo & Uni - thanks for the bra recommendations. I was fitted for a bra right before I got pregnant and I'm in between a G and H cup so finding a bra is very difficult. I will take a look at the ones you both suggested and see if I'll be able to squeeze the girls into either of them.

Hopie - good luck with your 3 hr results today! I hope all comes back clear!! FX FX

Regarding snot suckers, I love, love love my Nose Frida! Seriously one of the best things I bought when DS was little. Those bulb syringes are freaking useless.

AFM, I sat DH down yesterday and told him I'm starting to panic. We've done nothing to prepare for this baby except buy some clothes and a few other small things. I got him to agree to help me tackle one project each weekend until she gets here. Hopefully we can get it all done it time. EEEEEEKKKKK!!! 10 weeks feels so long and so short at the same time.


----------



## xanzaba

We went to the mall and had a lot of luck today! The carseat we were looking for was 20% off and $50 cheaper to begin with than on our registry. On top of that, I bought a nursing bra, pads, nipple cream, and some loose fitting t-shirts for the summer heat, all on sale. So now we have enough in case baby comes really early- something for him to wear home, something to carry him home in, and a place for him to sleep. Everything else could wait if necessary. Except diapers. We still need to order diapers.

I have a growth scan next Thursday to see how bubs is progressing. They estimated 3 lbs 5 oz last time, so maybe 5 lbs?


----------



## Uni tsi

At my growth scan today, I found out baby is head down already. I thought so, because I had started getting more kicks higher up. And she's still measuring right on track, 40 something percentile. I wish I could remember if it was 42 or 46 (stoopid pregnancy brain, I should really write these things down immediately) but still in the very normal range. 

Before the scan, I also had an appointment with an OB, the one I don't like because she always makes me cry about something. Well, wouldn't you know it? She took For-Ever to find the heartbeat. Long enough I started to get nervous even though I'd just been feeling kicks, but at the same time I had to laugh to myself because it never fails that this woman manages to upset me about something. I didn't end up crying, because it was just too predictable :haha: In the end though, she found baby's heartbeat and I finished up the appointment without a single tear. All the same, going to try my hardest to avoid being scheduled to her again. Everyone else in the office is amazing, I guess there always has to be one =p

Ginge, that is exciting about the 4D scan! I got a 3D scan today, and there's so much detail, it's amazing. 

Megan, one project a weekend is a good idea. I had a talk with DH yesterday too, and found out he's actually freaking out worse than I am about not being done already. I ended up getting to be the rational one, reminding him that everything will be fine. Maybe I'll take a page from your book and encourage him to just do one thing a weekend so he feels better.


----------



## Uni tsi

xan, wow great deal on the car seat! Sounds like you had a good haul today in general :)


----------



## campn

Uni- Big hug!! I also don't like my doctor or my group even though she has wonderful reviews online but every time I see her she's always rushing me, she's talking more and barely let's me ask a thing, so next appointment I scheduled with someone else. I so miss my doctor back in Chicago she was amazing and almost like family. She would actually hug me at the end of appointments. 

This baby was in the 52% on the anatomy scan so I've no idea how big she is now. I'm hoping she's bigger than Benjamin cause he was low birth weight and it effected breastfeeding so much. 

Meg- I completely get it hun. I get myself so worked up so easily over the smallest things and not being prepared would have me panic too, that's why I started early on getting things done and I'm still not done lol. I find myself slacking now the closer we get to September. I just wanna take a nap until she's here!


----------



## amantila

I'm starting to get to that panicky point, as well. I probably shouldn't be, and I'm very fortunate to have most of the big items I need (still need dresser, monitor, and want a glider/ottoman set). I'm lacking pretty much ALL of the little things though. Diapers, diaper creme, changing table pad, baby shampoo, nursing pads, bottles, baby clothes (I desperately need pants and socks for baby), thermometer, burp cloths, care kit/nail clippers, humidifier, carrier, lanolin, diaper genie, wipes, nursing bras, breastmilk storage bags, pacifiers...I could keep going :[ 

I have started buying a few things here and there now that my shower is over. I went to Once Upon a Child yesterday and stocked up on some clothes, but had a hard time finding pants and socks. They had a $0.50 onesie section which was my favorite. Everything I bought looked brand new! Got tons of sleepers, long sleeved, and short sleeved onesies so baby won't have to be naked :] 

And today I used some gift cards from my shower to get some random extra things I wanted like a wipe warmer, valance curtains for his room (totally unnecessary, but...nesting), and some of the halo sleepsack swaddles. Now I have a few different types of swaddling blankets so hopefully at least one type will work out well :] 

I need to just start buying some of the little things on my weekly grocery trips I think and stock up week by week. The thought of buying everything at once sounds overwhelming, but the thought of putting off purchasing these things much longer is going to cost me to lose even more of my already lacking sleep at night.

We will buy the big ticket items from our registry (dresser, monitor, glider/ottoman) once my registry discount kicks in on July 11th :]


----------



## Uni tsi

I like the sound of 50 cent onesies! I had never heard of Once Upon a Child before, but I just googled and there's one near me. Exciting! Thanks Aman! 

Campn, sorry to hear your doc doesn't take more time to listen. I guess I'm really glad that my main doctor is wonderful. But today, since I was just going in for a blood draw I figured I could manage with the horrible woman. It's not that she's a bad person, it's just that she doesn't think about how what she says sounds to a pregnant woman. So, she's always getting me worked up over things that I It's easier now that I know what to expect. I hope whoever they schedule you with next time is better. It's so frustrating when we can't get our questions answered.


----------



## campn

Uni- Does she know about your loss? You'd think she'd keep that in mind and try to be as reassuring as possible. 

Aman- I added two lists on Amazon one for baby and one for me (like hospital bag/breastfeeding stuff) and been ordering things here and there off of the lists. The big expensive purchases I try to spread over the months. Only big ticket item thing left is the travel system which my OUTlaws said they'd buy. 

I love once upon a child! I didn't even know it existed until recently but I also went and bought so much stuff and all look brand new. Some had the original tags as they've never been worn.


----------



## Uni tsi

campn said:


> Uni- Does she know about your loss? You'd think she'd keep that in mind and try to be as reassuring as possible.

Yeah she knows. But she's never acknowledged it. The main doc there gave me her personal cell number afterwards and told me I could text her any time day or night if I had questions, and to let her know as soon as I got a BFP. One of the other docs I saw in the first trimester sent me a lovely condolence card. And as soon as I went back said how glad she was to see me again, and other sweet stuff. And a couple docs I'd only seen one time and even some of the nurses said how happy they were to see me back. But the horrible lady, this was the first time I've seen her this time around, as I honestly drive an extra hour to one of the other offices generally if the closer office means being scheduled with her, and she did not say anything or even acknowledge what had happened. And she's the last person I had an appointment with before the loss, so you think she'd at least say something, or like you suggested be gentle with how she brings things up, but nope. There's other horrible things about her, but it would take too long to get into. 

The good thing about being induced is I can pick a time when the horrible one isn't on call! I could go on and on ranting against her lol but I think I've gone on long enough :blush:


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Uni :hugs: I had a doctor like that with my first pregnancy, and it broke my heart again every time I saw him. I think he was just awkward, but when I was pregnant again I avoided him like the devil. I only see female doctors now because of that experience. I guess I am paranoid over everything because of that loss. My doctor this time is a doll, and gives me a hug every appointment. Such a difference, and I would drive all day for that experience.


----------



## campn

Uni- Wow I'm so sorry she's that way, I think some people do not like dealing with loss or grieve at all and would do anything to avoid it which I find to be cruel and selfish, like here I am in pain and someone doesn't want to offer any comfort cause it makes them uncomfortable. Definitely try to avoid her as much as you're able to. I've been avoiding normal everyday people who don't do anything for me this entire pregnancy. 

Xan- I'm so sorry hun, I don't know if I knew and forgot or you've never shared about it on here. Big hug <3 <3 

So I didn't drink my usual gallon of water a day for 2 days and today my fingers are so swollen! I don't even wear my rings anymore.


----------



## hopie2015

Amant- thanks for that great tip on Once Upon. I've never heard of it and hope I can find one around here! 
You all on here always have such great tips. We never went baby shopping yesterday so still have zero done.
50 cent onesies? Wow!

Uni- so glad scan went great. I'm really sorry about that insensitive doctor. I find there is always one in every group. They could be good at what they do but they lack people skills. I hope you can manage to avoid her these next couple months. 
Campn- you sure must miss your old doctor. I know what you mean by the type you have now. 
There is one doctor with the terrible people skills and bad reviews I try to avoid in the practice and pray she is not the doctor who ends up delivering. I find it weird I see a different doctor each visit and wish it could just be the same dr. for visits/delivery. She also is v. young compared to the rest and really need a well experienced doctor delivering.
Xan- so glad you have such a sweet and good doctor.
Yes, baby might be getting close to 5 pounds!

No call back from dr. office on 3 hour results and was supposed to be yesterday. After I failed first they called early the next morning. So I am hoping no news is good news. I ate like a pig yesterday- pizza, ice cream, junk..just terrible. My mood was off from all the 3 hours of night sleep but I finally just got 6 hours..Yay! 

Take care all~


----------



## MummaMoo

Hiya ladies,

Just had a message off my friend, she's TTC #4

Hi ya mand, how are you? 
Feeling a bit confused?? Wondered if you can help? I'm due on in 5days, I've noticed an enormous amount of stringy , jelly, clear stuff when I've wiped ( sorry for the detail) but according to my app I ovulated around the 22 nd June? I'm bloated , knackered & I swear my boobs have grown! I've never noticed this gloop before?? Could I be ovulating again? Xx

Is it possible to ovulate twice in quick succession? Or am I right in thinking she could be experiencing very early signs of pregnancy? What she's experiencing could be one or the other, couldn't it?


----------



## Uni tsi

Thanks everyone - I'm genuinely sorry that anyone can relate to what I'm saying on any level. You've actually managed to describe her exactly - awkward, young, and uncomfortable with grief. I'm sure eventually she'll grow into being an excellent doctor. 

On a different note, got tdap yesterday and WOW I'd forgotten how sore it would make my arm afterwards. 

hopie, it sounds like you had a lovely carb party. I agree not getting a phone call is probably a good sign! FX


----------



## Uni tsi

Moo, sounds to me like she might be pregnant!


----------



## amantila

Speaking of insensitive doctors reminded me of an obgyn I went to a few years ago that was just AWFUL. I was 24 years old and he asked me if I had plans to get married soon and said that I should consider it if I want to have children because people don't stay fertile forever. He also pointed out very bluntly that I had gained 10 pounds in the last year (I weighed 130 lbs at the time of the visit so not overweight by any means) and he told me that I should "do something about that." I will never go to a male gynecologist ever again. He was the worst. Good news is, I love love love my obgyn now and she is so sweet and helpful and answers all of my questions and I can't say enough good things about her.


----------



## xanzaba

Mumma- sounds like it could be pregnancy-related. Fx'ed for your friend.

Hopie- I agree that no news sounds like good news. I'll keep my other fingers crossed for you.

Campn- yes, I had two later losses (18 and 14 weeks) back to back. So to be here, at this moment, is incredible. I know there are a lot of ladies on here who have had losses, and it has been that much more special to be on here cheering each other on as we approach the finish line together. DH and I were just recounting the highlights of this pregnancy- hearing the heartbeat at the 8 week scan, telling my friends and family, going on our babymoon, feeling the first kick. It's really a miracle, and I know I appreciate it all the more after everything that has happened.


----------



## Uni tsi

Aman, if I were trying to make up a parody skit of a horrible gyn visit, I can't imagine making it worse than what you describe really happened. Wow my mouth actually dropped open reading that. It makes me glad I've always stuck to lady obgyns. Even the worst don't hold a candle to that dude lol 

xan :hugs: I'm so glad to be here with you now too


----------



## ciz

MummaMoo said:


> Hiya ladies,
> 
> Just had a message off my friend, she's TTC #4
> 
> Hi ya mand, how are you?
> Feeling a bit confused?? Wondered if you can help? I'm due on in 5days, I've noticed an enormous amount of stringy , jelly, clear stuff when I've wiped ( sorry for the detail) but according to my app I ovulated around the 22 nd June? I'm bloated , knackered & I swear my boobs have grown! I've never noticed this gloop before?? Could I be ovulating again? Xx
> 
> Is it possible to ovulate twice in quick succession? Or am I right in thinking she could be experiencing very early signs of pregnancy? What she's experiencing could be one or the other, couldn't it?

I'd tell her to do a ov test and preg test because all those signs are for both no sure way to say yes prego or yes ov. My big clue for me was sore boobs. My boobs never sore after ovulation.


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks for your opinions ladies, i think her plan of action is to keep on hitting the sack with hubby over the next few days and see what happens.. then if her period doesn't show when it's due, then do a test.... and then leave it a few days and do another one.

On another note, the nursing bras that I ordered (link a couple of pages back) arrived today, and they are SO comfortable!! All the ones isn't tried in the past just squish my boobs together to make them look like a monoboob, and they got all sweaty and horrible - but these!? Boobs are still very much individuals! They feel super soft and stretchy, but very supportive at the same time... happy boobies, happy mumma!!


----------



## MummaMoo

Happy 4th July to our ladies Stateside!

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1380/1380602n5dpu0ql2e.gif


----------



## Lallie81

Had my 28 week appt/scan today...all looking as it should. Baby is weighing in at 1.24kg which is about 2lbs7, heartrate was 135.
Comedy moment of the day was when the nurse and I both shrieked at exactly the same time when we realised I was on the scales but still holding my handbag which weighed about 3kg!!!
 



Attached Files:







20160704_142040.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xanzaba

Happy 4th, ladies!

Lallie, glad everything looks good, and I can imagine the shock after seeing the scale! Glad you guys figured it out quickly :)


----------



## Sweety21

Lallie, must be in total shock seeing the scales. Hahaha. So glad everything is going good.


----------



## x-ginge-x

are there any lovely us ladies that would be willing to ship me 2 diapers? They are bumkins diapers and they want $30 for shipping :O


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies sorry I've been missing. I've been reading but find it hard to reply from my phone which I'm on most of the time. I know some of these topics are long gone lol but I'll reply anyways :thumbup:



Lallie81 said:


> Oh gosh Hope what a fright! Glad they are keeping a close eye on you.
> 
> Anyone else enjoying "lightning crotch"? I've been wondering what on earth I was feeling for a couple of weeks then remembered this phenomenon...really not fun!

I get a lot of lighting crotch! Baby is way low so it happens all the time, not fun! 



ciz said:


> Tried to buy boy clothes today and have to say I'm really struggling I don't like any boyish print right now. I'm excited to be having a boy, it's just the clothes haha

I have a daughter and now this is a boy, girl clothes are a lot more varied, but I find to like the more simple stuff, like clothes that look like adult clothes but are tiny :haha: I find the european brands I like more, like H&M and Zara. 



MeganS0326 said:


> As for belly buttons, mine never popped with DS and I don't think it's going to this time either. I'm overweight so I think that plays into it not popping.

Mine didn't pop with my DD either, don't think it'll pop this time either, I'm a little overweight but I think it's just deep and I don't tend to grow much. 



Alea said:


> Lottie May, born 23rd June at 10.33, weighing 2lb 9oz. A sister for Maisie Grace, with whom she shares the same birthday.
> 
> Lottie is being cared for in the Neonatal Intensive Care Unit, where she is currently ventilated. I will share some pictures with you all soon.

Alea congratulations on your baby girl. I hope she gets to come home asap. I understand you aren't logging in much but I've been thinking about you. Sending big hugs. 



Lallie81 said:


> Had my 28 week appt/scan today...all looking as it should. Baby is weighing in at 1.24kg which is about 2lbs7, heartrate was 135.
> Comedy moment of the day was when the nurse and I both shrieked at exactly the same time when we realised I was on the scales but still holding my handbag which weighed about 3kg!!!

Glad baby is growing good.


I'm sorry if I missed a lot. I'll try to be more active in replying and not only reading :wacko:


----------



## MummaMoo

Nice to see you borr. :)

Where is everyone!? Hope you're just on holidays and getting over 4th July celebrations!


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you Mumm! The 4th was very nice and quiet. I hope everyone else in US had a great holiday.

Good to see you Borr!

Lal- glad scan went great and that is funny about the bag/scale!

Mari- think you had the 3 hour test yesterday? Hope went okay. Fingers crossed for you. I didn't get a call Friday, so hoping for the best, but guess will call today if I don't hear from them.

I have my next scan on Fri. Sure hope fluid level went up. I'm going to ask more ?'s this visit as doctors don't really tell me much. Article on daily mail saying how extremely important it is in the last months of pg to sleep on your left side. 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## xanzaba

Hello, ladies. Hope everyone stateside had a good 4th. It was crazy hot here, so we went swimming in the morning, and then hid out in a movie theater until the sun went down. We saw the BFG and I really enjoyed it.

Question for the n-ftm- did you swaddle? I've heard from some (very opinionated) women that it is essential, or your child will never, ever sleep. But it seems to me that if babies are learning to control their arms in the first month, then swaddling might interfere with natural movements that help to develop arm movements and control. I've also read that no major health organization has an official stance, so maybe you go by whatever works for your baby? Did you swaddle? If so, for how long? Are you planning on swaddling again?


----------



## ajarvis

xan - with my oldest he wa son IV for the first few days so his arm had to be free. So swaddling didn't really happen much. I tried. But he always freed his arms and loosened the blanket - GREAT sleeper. Slept through the night in the first month - 9 hours! Youngest I did swaddle and he was a pretty fantastic sleeper too. But did wake up more to eat. So I don't think it was the swaddling. Just their temperament.


----------



## campn

Xan- We swaddled until 3-4 months usually only at night (which isn't an all night anyway since they wake up often) but it really worked for us. Everytime we swaddled he slept so much better and after we weaned him off it I was so scared he wouldn't sleep. He never had any problem with arm movement development or anything like that. 

I've no idea if this baby will also love swaddling but I bought swaddles cause I saw lots of success with them with my son! It's definitely a personal thing just like giving a pacifier, some babies love it some hate it! 

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## ajarvis

When my boys were babies I didn't see anything called "swaddlers". Now they seem popular! We always just used receiving blankets.


----------



## aidensxmomma

xanzaba said:


> Hello, ladies. Hope everyone stateside had a good 4th. It was crazy hot here, so we went swimming in the morning, and then hid out in a movie theater until the sun went down. We saw the BFG and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Question for the n-ftm- did you swaddle? I've heard from some (very opinionated) women that it is essential, or your child will never, ever sleep. But it seems to me that if babies are learning to control their arms in the first month, then swaddling might interfere with natural movements that help to develop arm movements and control. I've also read that no major health organization has an official stance, so maybe you go by whatever works for your baby? Did you swaddle? If so, for how long? Are you planning on swaddling again?

I have attempted swaddling with all three kids. However, I was wildly unsuccessful with the first two. :haha: For DS, I just couldn't swaddle right so he always escaped the blanket and woke himself up. He was (and still is) a terrible sleeper. I don't think swaddling would have really helped with him that much anyway. With DD1, I had an easier time swaddling but she slept great all on her own, so we didn't really do it often. With DD2, we got a swaddle blanket while we were in the hospital and it worked so amazing for her. We only used it at night and she still woke up every three hours, but when she was sleeping, she seemed to sleep so much better being swaddled. We quit swaddling when she was around 3 months old because at that point, she was learning to roll over.

I plan on swaddling with this baby too. I bought some of the swaddle blankets with velcro because I still have not mastered just using a blanket. :haha: My plan is to swaddle around 3 months again, but we'll see how LO likes it.


----------



## MummaMoo

We swaddled Sophie, she would flail her arms around and prevent herself from getting to sleep, or, staying asleep. If we held her hands together as we held her, she would sleep soundly, so figured swaddling was good for all of us. We didn't go the whole hog and wrap her like a maggot though, we just wrapped her arms up. We had read about hips being affected so choose to deal with the main issue. Also didn't use a proper swaddling thing, just used her knitted blanket.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

We did swaddle Isabela. She was a good sleeper from day 1, not sure if due to swaddling, she started breaking free around 3 months old and we just switched to the sleep sack. I guess it's a trial and error thing, buy some swaddled (I highly recommend the Aden & Anais) and see if baby likes it, if not those swaddles will work for a lot more things :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Borr, it's nice to hear from you :) 

In the labor class we took, they let us practice swaddling. DH was great at it, but I sucked! lol I'm going to have to use those velcro swaddles for sure. I also like that they're not too tight in the legs, to avoid hip problems. But if I couldn't even get a doll swaddled right, there's no way I'll make it work on a real baby :haha: So I'm glad there are velcro options. 

I'm meeting with a pediatrician today, to check her out. There really aren't very many choices in my immediate community, so I hope I like her! I have no idea what to ask her about really, but I just want to see how the vibe is at her office. 

I was awoken to lovely baby hiccups this morning. It was wonderful. But I fell asleep last night to what felt like baby trying to scratch her way out through the bottom part of my bump. I know it couldn't really be scratching because the membrane is in the way, but wow it really felt like I was being clawed! Normally, her little hands just feel like tickles, but this was really uncomfortable. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks for the advice on swaddling, ladies. I hate being constrained at night and can't imagine that anyone would want to be tied down to sleep. Then again, DH's side of the bed is always tucked in neatly and freaks out if his toes aren't covered. I guess we'll play it by ear and try to figure out what he likes!

Uni- sometimes I'm convinced Liam doesn't want a sibling as he kicks/punches the area around my left ovary all the time. As I was falling asleep yesterday he had hiccups and it felt like bubbles low down in my bump. It was such a cute, silly feeling, I fell asleep with a smile on my face.

I have my 32 week ultrasound on Thursday, very excited! I'm looking into good peds, my OBGYN said to bring in a list of peds my insurance covers and she'll give me some recommendations. Everyone I've seen here has been a recommendation (my OBGYN delivered my GP's kids), and I've been pretty happy so far (minus the occasional pregnant-woman grumbles).


----------



## campn

I also prefer the Velcro ones; they're not tight at all (at least the ones I've tried) and I don't have to worry about a normal swaddling blanket getting loose and covering their faces or so. I did buy some swaddling blankets but there are so many uses for those anyway.

Uni- It's good you're interviewing pediatricians! It took us a while to find one we truly liked but our current one is pretty awesome. I wanted one who isn't out there to terrify me about everything and who is open minded and not very old school. First pediatrician with DS was horrible, I asked her about co-sleeping and she said "only if you want no more baby!" Who could say something like this!?? and the second pediatrician we switched to (because our insurance plan changed) harassed me cause I didn't want to give my son the flu shot. She wouldn't shut up about it and I was like "Please stop!" Our current one is very easy going with everything and I like that.


----------



## Uni tsi

Xan, your reasoning about why your Liam kicks at your overy made me genuinely lol :) too funny! 

Campn, I'm nervous about pediatricians, because you're right they can have so many different philosophies. I think I got lucky first time off the bat though. No one in my area has privileges at my birthing hospital, and I didn't feel like I could ask my OB for a recommendation, since her office is also very far away. I don't really have any mom friends in my immediate area to ask either. Thus, I was just going off reviews and the websites. There are three pediatrician's offices in my area. One, the doctors had good reviews, but repeatedly it was mentioned that the staff was rude. The other website, all their photos were nothing but stock photos of smiling white kids. I mean, seriously, we live in a very diverse area but there was zero diversity depicted and it made me uncomfortable. The third website, the one I picked to go visit, had only one photo which was of the staff standing in front of the building. I felt like it was more genuine. So, I gave them a chance. It went pretty well, I think I like them. The receptionist at the front desk had visible tattoos, which I appreciated. The doctor told me she considers us partners, and I should always speak up if she says something I don't entirely agree with or understand. So, yeah. I think we have a winner. I did worry that I couldn't think of any questions to ask, but the whole vibe of the space and the doc's attitude just seem perfect.


----------



## campn

Uni- Definitely sounds so warm! I'm glad you got a winner from what it sounds! My doctor's office staff is so stand offish and cold which I didn't expect to find here in Florida. The lady that handles bills and insurance gives me the stink eye anytime I wonder or ask about any bill, but I've mastered my stink eye too and she's the only one who gets it :p doctor has the drugs so I obviously can't give her the stink eye! :p


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni tsi said:


> I was awoken to lovely baby hiccups this morning. It was wonderful. But I fell asleep last night to what felt like baby trying to scratch her way out through the bottom part of my bump. I know it couldn't really be scratching because the membrane is in the way, but wow it really felt like I was being clawed! Normally, her little hands just feel like tickles, but this was really uncomfortable. Anyone else getting this?

Yes Uni, I've said all along sometimes it feels like I've got Freddy Krueger in here sometimes! 
Hope the appointment with the paediatrician goes well and you like what you see/hear. 

Edit: glad it went well :)


----------



## mari35racz36

Hey ladies, sorry i've been away for a bit. It was a long weekend and the start of this week has been so busy!!

I don't have a pediatrician for my kids but we all have the same family doc. She has been my doc since I was 6! So it's amazing that she is now my kids doctor:) But I think she will retire in the next 5-8 years. THen ill be looking for a new doc:( I would definitely consider a pediatrician.

uni - so glad you have found a doctor that you like:) Too cute how you woke up to hiccups! I have had that happen as well.

hopie - I think no call back is a good sign! I tired to go for my sugar test on Mon. I was there at 730 and the lab was full!!! I didn't' have time to wait as my prenatal appt was at 1030. So I am going tomorrow morning for 7am. If its busy i will wait because I don't have any other appt's that day. I just want it over with!
I have my scan next Friday too!! It's just a sizing ultrasound. Fingers crossed you fluid levels go up:)


----------



## Just1more2

Finally decided to post a bump pic. 32 weeks tomorrow and measuring 3 weeks ahead... while camping for the 4th. The picture doesnt really do it justice! 
Glad all you ladies are doing well! I cant wait to stay setting newborn pics!!
 



Attached Files:







1467817882018658941521.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hopie2015

Hope everyone is doing well today. So darn nauseous here!
You all have reminded me I better start looking for a ped soon. 

Interesting about the swaddling. I know people who are so good at it and like Uni said, I tried it and just couldnt get it right at all. I know so many swear by it.. I did read an article the other month that swaddling could lead to SIDS. But that is if baby is asleep on stomach, the risk doubles. i am not sure it affects back sleeping.

Mari- really hope the test goes easy on you and chances are high that you will pass. My advice is to drink water and have a snack before you leave there. 
I did pass my 3 hour!
I failed the first hour again but fasting level was too low at 60 (it usually is) and other 2 hours passed. My last level after 3 hours was only 35!!! Crazy low. That explains why my legs were all shaky leaving. Stupid they wouldnt let me have a sip of water for 15 hours.
Ive had hypoglycemia in the past so maybe a bit now too. I am still avoiding sweets- they make me sick and I think limiting sugars is a good idea anyway. Carbs, too. Though still need my toast to help the nausea.

So cute with the baby hiccups, isn't it? I read some people find them annoying?? I think they are so cute but OH is getting worried since baby seems to get them quite often! I'm sure it's fine though.
:)


----------



## xanzaba

Ah, hopie- great news. I think my blood sugar would swing with no water too! Especially in this heat. Finally you are getting more well-earned good news.


----------



## campn

Hopie- You're definitely not supposed to put a baby on it's tummy to sleep. My son when he was a new born would roll so I stopped putting him on a flat surface and that's why the Rock and play was great for us cause he slept at an incline and that helped with preventing gas too!


----------



## Uni tsi

Just, that's a wonderful bump you have there :D 

You look great!!


----------



## Uni tsi

I LOL'd hard at both "can't give the doctor the stink eye" and "freddy krueger" :haha:


----------



## MummaMoo

Absolutely placing a baby on their front swaddled is just asking for trouble. Sophie wasn't keen on sleeping on her back so we swaddled her, and placed her on her side with a rolled up towel either side of her to stop her rolling onto her front or back. She slept beautifully (well, a couple hours at a time) then.
We also put her at a slight incline as she suffered with colic and reflux. At points our night were spent sleeping say upright with her on our chests. I'm hoping and praying that this baby is a bit more easy going than Sophie was!

Went grocery shopping straight from work today, never again, am so tired now! And boy, was getting some pains in the store! Had to stop several times and wait for it to pass! Trolley is getting hard work to push around, don't think it'll be much longer before I get online deliveries!
Baby had hiccups here about half an hour ago, I've not felt them much with this baby. 
Hopie, Sophie had them constantly when she was on the inside, and she also had them a LOT when she was newborn (another thing that destroyed her sleep!)


----------



## hopie2015

V. nice, Just and great about 32 wks!!

Thanks so much Xan. Hopefully my fluid levels are up on Friday too. Trying to drink 10 glasses a day but hard when sick.

Mumm- thank you- good to know about hiccups.. I am going to tell OH about your daughter and that some babies just get them often to ease his worries. Hope you get good rest tonight!

Campn- great to know you loved the rock and play for your ds. I read great reviews on it the other day and I think I am going to order that. (before I read reviews I didn't realize it is something they can actually sleep in overnight). No, no tummy sleeping ever. When I used to babysit the mothers were all told side sleeping only with a little cloth rolled up so baby didnt turn to tummy, but I think nowadays they just rec back sleeping only?


----------



## xanzaba

Ooh, just- I think you started a bump wave with your lovely bump. I have to stand further from the mirror these days.

Also, I realized that I don't have stretch marks on my belly, but a couple on my back where I didn't moisturize :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## aidensxmomma

Just - Love your bump :)

Hopie - Yay for passing your 3 hour test! :happydance:

As for the swaddling, I think the correlation between swaddling and SIDS is once baby starts learning to roll over. Stomach sleeping raises the risk of SIDS and so if baby is swaddled and rolls, they can't use their arms to roll back over. From what I've read so far, there doesn't seem to be a link between swaddling itself and SIDS, just the rolling over while swaddled (I hope that made sense).

DD1 got hiccups all the time, it was seriously like 3 or 4 (sometimes more) times per day. Oddly enough, she never has the hiccups now though. 

AFM - We had an ultrasound today. It was great to see our little boy. He finally let us get a good picture of him. I'm so absolutely in love. :cloud9: It wasn't all great news, though. :nope: First, we found out that LO is currently in a Frank Breech position. His butt is sitting on my right hip, his head is up by the left side of my ribs, and his feet are by his face. It looks like an incredibly uncomfortable position to be in, but LO seemed pretty happy :haha: There's also some concern about baby's size. The tech said he's measuring around 3lbs 7oz right now and my doctor said that his abdomen and legs are around the 15th percentile for gestational age. Right now, the doctor isn't overly worried, but it's definitely something that we'll be keeping an eye on. I'll have another ultrasound in four weeks so we will take it from there. I'll try to get my ultrasound picture posted a little later :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Just and Xan- lovely bumps! 

Aiden glad baby finally let you get a picture, I hope he moves for you and that the next scan clears any problem they might suspect now. I know it's hard to do but I would try not to worry :) 

Here's a picture of our baby's coming home outfit. I made the onesie by designing it on the computer and using transfer paper to put it on the onesie and it's a little crooked but I am excited! I also would like to make some tiny moccs for baby, but haven't gotten around to doing that :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 11


----------



## xanzaba

Aiden- I'm sorry that the scan gave you a scare, but when I was looking at measurements from my last scan the difference between average and 2 standard deviations from average was 5mm- it's hard to imagine that the machines are that precise. The baby will probably go through a growth spurt and catch up, and hopefully will do more somersaults and end up in the right position.

Borr- that's a great outfit.


----------



## Uni tsi

Xan, lovely bump photo! 

Aiden, there is still lots of time left for your little guy to turn. It's still early enough, I wouldn't worry. If you want to help things along, I've heard the yoga pose cat/cow is very helpful for turning them. And hopefully he'll have a growth spurt by next scan too :) Glad you finally got a good pic! 

What a cute coming home outfit, borr! I love the iron-on, adorable!


----------



## mari35racz36

Just 1 - cute bump!!

Hopie - yay for passing your 3hr test:) I am just at my 2hr test now. Had they orange drink. Yuk!! Since i got here early I might be able to see my results as early as tonight. 

Aiden - my DS2 was breech until 34 weeks and he turned head down. Fingers crossed he turns for you!!!


----------



## mari35racz36

So I want to buy my breastpump soon. I think I've narrowed it down to 2 brands. Ameda or Spectra S2. What brands are you ladies going with? My last pump was medela, but I found out it is not a closed system.


----------



## Hope16

My insurance company sent me the medela breast pump for free...it only comes with two starter bottles, so I will have to buy others myself. My sister had the same pump and didn't have any issues with it. I guess since it's my first pregnancy, I wouldn't really know which is good/bad etc. 

I went and bought nursing bras and "granny panties" to wear after I give birth. My sister who just had a baby insisted I buy xlarge underwear (I'm usually a medium) ...and they fit perfect! Guess my behind grew with the bump! lol I don't really care though...I'm all for whatever feels comfortable these days.

My parent's surprised me yesterday with this owl plaque for the nursery. It goes perfect with my "owl always love you" theme!
 



Attached Files:







owl.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MummaMoo

WELL!

What a waste of a morning!

I had a growth scan booked today following my consultant appointment a couple of weeks ago (where the BMI issue was sprung up on me).
So off we go, myself, Sophie and Nanny. Go in to have my BP checked etc, then go back sit for AGES to be seen by a consultant. When i'm finally seen he's very confused as my consultant had discharged me from his care at the last appointment, he has no concerns whatsoever! He couldn't even understand the bmi issue as it's under 35, so doesn't warrant the growth scan... and also he was baffled how they even came to the bmi given that i haven't been weighed all this pregnancy. He was very apologetic, very nice bloke. It was left that I should continue to be seen by the midwives, and that I give birth in the consultant unit as that's what I'd prefer, given my previous tear. He asked if he could have a feel of baby and listen in - to which I said "you better had otherwise it would have been a completely wasted trip!". Again all seems fine and no concerns.
I've got a scan in a couple of weeks on the cyst so he's requested that I have a growth scan at the same time, but not for any major reason...

So a frustrating morning, poor Sophie was so bored!


----------



## MummaMoo

Love your owl theme Hope! We have the pale green owl theme too, with a hedgehog thrown in for good measure too :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Moo, that must have been so irritating. Sorry they wasted your time. But I'm relieved to hear they don't really think there's any issue :hugs: 

Hope, your nursery is looking so cute! 

As for me, baby wasn't being cooperative this morning, and giving me a bit of a scare. But I was just drinking my cold fizzy drink, and as I was typing that last sentence she kicked three times <3 So, as I'm typing this I think I've just decided I don't need a trip to the hospital this morning after all. Whew. Just need a few more solid kicks and we'll be back in the clear.


----------



## xanzaba

Mumma- sorry they wasted your time, but I'm glad the doctor was able to confirm that you don't need an extra scan. That must make you feel a bit more confident, and confidence is so hard to come by during this wild ride.

Uni- glad LO is calming your fears. I have this thing where every morning I wake up and just as I am becoming aware of everything I worry that I haven't felt the baby kick in a while. It takes me a while to realize I've been asleep and not feeling the baby kick while asleep is normal.

Hope- love the owl theme.

My appointment is at 3 in the afternoon. I usually book them early, as the doctors are often less backed up in the morning. Now I can't concentrate on anything besides the scan...


----------



## Uni tsi

Xan, :hugs: you are a girl after my own heart! I hear you on the morning panics lol normally I do my first kickcount before I even make it out of bed :haha: Whenever I roll over in the night, she generally gets at least one kick in, but not last night. She's been kicking me a awake lately, but not this morning. That's part of why I actually got scared this morning. I probably should have taken advantage and just slept in lol but I started having anxiety dreams about needing to get to the hospital. However, she's certainly woken up now. So it appears all is good. Her pattern is just a little off, which still has me slightly concerned, but I'm not rushing out the door right this moment just yet. 

Scans in the afternoon end up being the focus of my whole day and I don't get anything else done! Hopefully, it will be 3 o'clock before you know it.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hope - I had no problems with my Medela before either. Too bad I gave it away a couple years ago! I may still get a medela, but thought Id try a different brand this time. That is great your insurance company covers it. I just called my insurance and they do not cover breast pumps. Now it a waiting game to see which brand goes on sale first! lol

borr - love the coming home outfit:)

xan - good luck at your appt today!

mumma - that sucks they wasted your time! And for you to have to take you daughter too. AT least he listened to the baby. I have a growth scan next week. I hoping its my last scan as I hate having all these appointments and arranging for someone to watch the kids.

uni - so glad she kicked for you:) I was a bit worried this morning too. I had't not felt baby move since yesterday evening. But at my glucose test this morning, the baby kicked up a storm after I had the drink. lol


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni, she's probably just shifted her pattern a bit, but I can understand it's disconcerting when that happens.

Hope, with you all the way on the granny pants! I'm in mine too. My usual ones just keep rolling under the bump now and I don't like feeling them bunched up under there, so my knickers are huge up and over the bump ones - heck, I reckon they'd cover my boobs too at a stretch! :haha:

For breast pumps, I've got a Medela swing. Everybody over here was singing it's praises so bought it with the collection present from work when I left to have Sophie. I'm going to buy the replacement tubes and membranes and stuff, and then the bottles etc, but I won't do that until I see what I get from work. Wrong to assume I'll get anything I guess but then the girls do collections even when agency staff leave, so I think I'm safe with my assumption. Plus I've had lots of questions regarding what I need lately.


----------



## hopie2015

Aiden- thank you! 
I am sorry the scan gave you a bit of a scare.. I sure am used to that feeling. Baby has plenty of time still to grow and also change position. 
I know it is hard, but try not to worry. Just keep eating, taking those prenatals, drinking lots of water and baby should have a good growth spurt soon.

Xan- you look great! I tried taking a bump photo facing sideways in mirror. I don't know why my bump isn't that noticeable yet in a photo.. It looked more like I have a butt bump. haha
Hoping your appt. goes wonderful this afternoon. I also now only book them in the morning to get them over with. 

Great info on the pumps. I will just go with the one insurance sends me. Everything else sure is costing enough!!

Uni- glad baby kicked hard and re-assured you. I had to do same thing the other day since so quiet for a while. A coconut popsicle did the trick!
Baby has hiccups now after being quiet 2 hours, so am relieved. I'm going to ask dr. tomorrow what I do when baby is quiet 2-3 hours straight. 

Hope- your nursery looks wonderful!

Mumm- sorry the appt was a waste of time. Such a pain when things like that happen but all that really matters is great news on baby! :)

Mari- thank you. I still need my toast with all this nausea!! Everything crossed for you that you pass. 
Appt. tomorrow 9am. Hoping fluid levels went up. If all good, we hit the road to Montreal and then Vermont. Our first vacation in 2.5 years with everything that has gone on, and simply can NOT wait!!

Wishing everyone a great week and looking forward to updates next time I'm on. Stay cool out there!


----------



## Uni tsi

hopie, now I want coconut popsicles..... yum! 

Mari, fx for you those results come back good


----------



## mari35racz36

hopie - fx your fluids levels are up and you can hubby can have a nice trip! Montreal is a beautiful city. Hubby and I took a weekend trip their last fall:) Sorry you still have you nausea. Mine is coming back at times again too.


----------



## campn

Hopie- I hope you get nothing but awesome news on your fluids hun!!

Mari - Last time I had the medela free style pump ($400) and I was not impressed. It could never empty my breasts fully and I'd squeeze my breasts so hard to get an ounce or two, I thought I had a supply issue when I didn't at all. I ordered the Spectra S2 this time after so many moms recommended it to me. It's a closed system and its hospital grade so it's amazing at emptying you out and mimics how a baby would suck. Medela is incredibly over priced because of the bells and whistles it comes with. My manual pump did better than the medela. 

Mumma- I hate how they just scare you over nothing at all! Do they think we need all this unnecessary stress!? Of course your BP will be off if you're panicking something is going wrong! I'm sorry hun, glad that doctor was reassuring you though. Poor Sophie! She sounds like she did so good though! 

AFM: My poor pelvis! I have to walk holding my lady bits! Two nights ago I couldn't even walk, I had to get up and roll at the edge of the bed and had to have DH "fix me" so I can stand up. By the end of this I'm either going to be crawling or using a cane!


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - thanks so much for your input. I've been doing alot of research on breast pumps lately. I hear so many good things about the Spectra S2. I also spent $400 on my medela breast pumps when DD was born. I really want a closed system one this time. I just looked up the S2 and its only $170 brand new on amazon! The medela is $375 right now. So much more!! I think am going to go ahead and order the spectra S2. So sorry you are in pain. I am getting alot of pressure down low and my sciatic nerve is awful. Ill be needing a cane too!


----------



## campn

Mari- I know the price is so much more reasonable! My medela is sitting collecting dust in the garage since we moved here from Chicago, I may just sterlize it and donate it. Are you going to be working or staying home? The S2 has no battery so you would need an outlet if you need to pump outside of your house, the S1 has a battery. My insurance only covers the S2 but since you're buying it yourself you can choose!


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - ill be staying at home. Even when I had my medela, I always used the plug. But thanks for the tip! The S2 for some reason is cheaper than the S1. I just places the order for the S2. I am excited:) I gave away my medela to a friend a couple years ago.


----------



## MummaMoo

So tonight MrMoo and I have been discussing names again. I've stood firm and we're having Katie for a girl, boys names narrowed to Harry or Thomas, and i'm letting MrMoo have ultimate decision out of those.

What are your thoughts on siblings sharing the same middle name? MrMoo has Anthony running through his family, he, his brother and his dad all have it, not sure about the uncle.... but Sophie's middle name is Elizabeth and we're thinking it goes well with Katie too...?


----------



## campn

Mumma- I love the names you've picked out! Can't go wrong with any of those! I don't like kids sharing the same middle name only because I love picking names and want to pick as many as I can! But if you love it definitely go with it!


----------



## xanzaba

Still at the doctor, but all looks good. Baby is measuring huge 5 pounds 11 ounces, 4 weeks ahead. Only the femur length is on time. I will post pics soon- we finally got a good face shot and he's adorable!


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - so glad to hear your scan went well:) Wow, that is a good size!!!!

mumma - I don't think there is anything wrong with using the same middle name again. I love the name Elizabeth:)

campn - my spectra S2 has already shipped! yay!!


I thought we had our name all picked out and ready to go but we are doubting it now. Hubby and I were discussing names again last night and thought of some more. We had originally liked Connor Nicholas. But neither are family names. Connor is still in the running, but we might axe Nicholas. Another first name that keeps coming back to us is Liam. We wanted to name DS2 Liam, but decided on Landon instead. I found out my great grandpas name was Ross. So were are possibly thinking of Liam Ross, Connor Ross, Liam Hugh Ross. Hugh is a family name as well. My dad is Scottish. What do you guys think?


----------



## mari35racz36

I just got my glucose test results and I passed!! yay!! So relieved:)


----------



## campn

Mari- Liam Hugh Ross sounds so nice! You def still have plenty of time to decide on a name! My sister is 35 weeks and still has no name for her son hehe, I keep teasing her about it, she doesn't even have a few names in mind though! 

Yay for the pump shipping! When I got mine I had no idea what to do, can't really test it just yet!! :p I still need to sterilize and wash all the old bottles and things like that though. So glad you passed your GD test!!!


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - I do like Liam Hugh Ross a lot as well. We do have some time, which is good. With DS2, we didn't decide on his name until the week he was born. It's so tough with names sometimes. Hopefully your sis will think of a name but the time the baby is born. I had friends that took 2 weeks after birth to name their baby. Lol
I'll have to figure out the pump too:) Thanks. I'm so relieved to have passed. I will still watch my sugars and carbs anyway.


----------



## xanzaba

Well here's Liam David- it's amazing how much he looks like DH.

Mari, I like Liam Hugh Ross. I'm partial to Liam, clearly!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## campn

Xan- How amazing! I'm so in love with those perky lips and double chin! I need to schedule a private 3D/4D scan as the only ones I've got were from 16 weeks! I want to know how she looks like now that she's probably chunkier!


----------



## Uni tsi

Mari, congrats on passing! I'm relieved for you! Regarding names, all of your options sound great. Whichever one you decide on, baby will have a great name! 

Xan super cute baby you have there :) 

Campn, I'm rethinking getting a medela now after what you've said about them. Do you think the problem was the flanges, or something else?


----------



## campn

Uni- I'm not exactly sure, I mean it can suck and suck hard (maybe too hard) but it felt so different than the hospital pump I rented and the flanges were almost exactly the same. With the hospital one I could get 4-5 ounces with pumping only 15 minutes, while the medela I'd pump for 30 minutes for 2 ounces! That's the thing I like about the spectra cause it's more of a hospital grade pump.


----------



## Lallie81

Hey all, I had a Medela swing with my first. Maybe because I don't know any better but it worked well for me... It did take me an hour though to do both boobs but I never thought it was the pump!!! This time I bought a double. It's also a Medela, freestyle I think. Comes in a rucksack and looks very industrial. I just don't think I will have an hour to spare when back at work and coping with 2 little ones!
Oh god I hate pumping so much, dreading it!!!


----------



## Lallie81

Desperately trying to kill time here in 45 degrees plus Dubai! We fly home to the UK on Tuesday and I can't wait for cool, rainy weather and of course lots of shopping! UK prices are already much cheaper than Dubai but with the current exchange rate....bargains! I just ordered the next stage car seat for my son and saved about 70% on what it would have cost me.
Also desperate to get home and surprise my mum with my bump....we haven't told any of our family as this trip we are managing to get around and see everyone so thought we would surprise them all. It was a great idea at the time but am so fed up of not being able to talk about it now, just want everyone to know!


----------



## MummaMoo

Lallie, you shouldn't be disappointed with the weather over here at the moment! It's pretty cool (definitely will be for you anyway!) We haven't had any rain here the last few days, if anything it comes overnight, and weave been a bit overcast too. Where abouts are your family?

I never had any problems with the Medela I've got either, but again, I guess I don't have anything to compare it to, apart from a couple of manual pumps.

I like Liam Ross, when we were discussing names last night Liam was being seriously considered, but MrMoo then decided the main two in contention.

The scan picture is fab! He's got such a lovely pout on him! Model material already;)


----------



## Sweety21

Xan, what a lovely pic. Those features are really sharp and cute. 

I have pigeon brand pump with me. We bought it when I had dd. It didn't give me any problems so would be using it again. Just need some sterilization and washing. 

Mari,glad you passed. Mine is tomorrow so, bit nervous already.

Lallie, your family will definitely be surprised. Good job keeping it secret for that long but, I know the feeling. We didn't tell anyone till three months it was very frustrating.

GTT tomorrow. Hope I pass it. fx.


----------



## x-ginge-x

3d scan went well even though I have anterior placenta! Little monkey was very stubborn and definitely a boy! Fascinates me you can see the placenta on the black and white 2d it's cool! 28 week appointment went well and baby is measuring 2 weeks ahead by fundal measurement which I expected. He's a very active baby and his kicks are so hard they hurt :o


----------



## xanzaba

Um, stupid question here, but does a double breast pump mean you can pump both at the same time? My insurance offered a Medela Pump in Style which seems to be rated a little better than the Freestyle according to the Amazon reviews. One woman directly compared the 2 and said she could pump faster with the Pump in Style. 

I couldn't believe how easy it was to get it through insurance- I just went online and put my insurance information in. According to the website, it's already been shipped.


----------



## MummaMoo

Xan, yep double = two at a time, baby!! Hehe!


----------



## Lallie81

Yes a double pump means both boobs at once. Hope to save lots of time this way!

Xan and ginge those pics are amazing, so gorgeous. I remember going into my 20 week scan with DS (when we thought he was a girl) and saying to DH I hope she has your lips.... the scan showed an amazing pout and he really does have fabulous lips!

My family are in East Sussex but we also go to Milton Keynes for DH's dad and the New Forest to see him mum's side. We are renting a car for some of it which is petrifying us as neither of us have ever driven in the UK! I have driven on the left a handful of times in South Africa but am absolutely terrified!!!


----------



## MummaMoo

Great scan pics Ginge!!


----------



## MummaMoo

I'd say that UK drivers seem quite safe drivers compared to some countries, but then I've never driven anywhere else (and only been driving 18 months altogether anyway).


----------



## Lallie81

Well I know it's a lot slower than here in Dubai and people in the UK actually know what an indicator is so I am trying to be optimistic!! We have rented an automatic so we don't have to worry about trying to change gears, just concentrate on where we are going and staying on the correct side!!!


----------



## xanzaba

X-ginge- great picture!

Thanks, ladies, for the compliments on little Liam. It's crazy that you can pick up on the pout. DH is French, and he has the cutest pout. He does it when we're arguing or when he's trying to keep a secret- it's the biggest giveaway. I was really hoping Liam would have DH's lips and heart-shaped face, and from what I can see, he does.

I have another scan in 4 weeks. If he keeps up this growth, he will be over 10 pounds, and they will schedule me for a c-section at 39 weeks. I'm okay with that- we weren't planning on going natural anyway and if it means one less week of pregnancy in this heat, that's okay too. It's been about 90 degrees here already for a couple of months, and the humidity is getting worse and worse. It probably won't get better until October either.


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - I love your scan pic!! He is so adorable:) Your making me want to go and get a 3D/4D ultrasound!! Liam is a nice name. We were so close to naming our 3rd child Liam. I am still not sure but my hubby is. lol If we end up going with Liam, all our kids will have "L" names. Not that its a bad thing, I was just trying to see if I could pick a name without an L. lol I told my hubby we might have to wait until he is born to see if he looks like a Liam or Connor. Hubby is not too keen on Connor anymore.

sweety - thanks:) Good luck at you glucose test!!

ginge - lovely scan pics:)


Thanks ladies for all you opinions on my name choices:) Still not sure, but hopefully we will settle on a name soon. My hubby also loves Logan, but not me.
I've got a play date planned this morning. There will be 8 kids running around my house. Wish me luck! lol


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- I think Connor is adorable too. For us it was nixed because of the French pronunciation problem... Also, I like the name Logan because once I saw a little British boy at Logan Airport in Boston. He said "Look, mummy! My name is everywhere!"


----------



## campn

Ginge- Oh soooo cute! I wonder if he's a redhead too!?? :D now I really need to schedule a 3D/4D scan cause I'm not sure if my doctor will order more scans or not, but on the 20 week scan she never even did 3D/4D which so found so odd. 

It's 37 degrees this week here in Florida which is so unusual for us, it's usually hot but not that hot. I'm just staying inside cause going outside for minutes I come back drenched in sweat.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had the medela swing breastpump with my DD. I chose that one because of the great reviews. I am a SAHM and only pump a little to have a reserve or when I am going somewhere, etc. So it worked out great for me, was able to pump what I needed, was comfortable, didn't take too long. If I worked I would def go for a double one. I'll be re using mine this time around too. 




Hope16 said:


> I went and bought nursing bras and "granny panties" to wear after I give birth. My sister who just had a baby insisted I buy xlarge underwear (I'm usually a medium) ...and they fit perfect! Guess my behind grew with the bump! lol I don't really care though...I'm all for whatever feels comfortable these days.
> 
> My parent's surprised me yesterday with this owl plaque for the nursery. It goes perfect with my "owl always love you" theme!

Love the owl theme! I had an owl theme with my DD, so cute! 
That is great advice on the granny panties! I had huge ones lol and they actually were a lifesaver after birth because I had a c section and they went over and didn't bother my scar! Def take them to the hospital just in case. 

*Hopie* I hope your fluids come back good! 





MummaMoo said:


> So tonight MrMoo and I have been discussing names again. I've stood firm and we're having Katie for a girl, boys names narrowed to Harry or Thomas, and i'm letting MrMoo have ultimate decision out of those.
> 
> What are your thoughts on siblings sharing the same middle name? MrMoo has Anthony running through his family, he, his brother and his dad all have it, not sure about the uncle.... but Sophie's middle name is Elizabeth and we're thinking it goes well with Katie too...?

I love those names! I am not keen on middle names and none of my kids have them but I say it's ok to share! I know of a case of parents that liked a name so much that they used it for both their daughters, the first name! :dohh: that seems a little too much to me lol but I think middle names is totally fine! 



xanzaba said:


> Still at the doctor, but all looks good. Baby is measuring huge 5 pounds 11 ounces, 4 weeks ahead. Only the femur length is on time. I will post pics soon- we finally got a good face shot and he's adorable!

Xan he's adorable! And wow so big!, my DD was less than that at birth full term! What a chuncker! :blush:



campn said:


> It's 37 degrees this week here in Florida which is so unusual for us, it's usually hot but not that hot. I'm just staying inside cause going outside for minutes I come back drenched in sweat.

Sorry it's so hot there! I live in South America and we have an average weather all year round, no winter and no extreme heats, so I like that. Have a good trip! 

I have been trying to finish up baby nursery! I feel like I have so much already just need to put it all together. My DD is on vacation so it seems like getting anything done takes forever now! I am going to a baby fair today, hopefully I'll find some cute stuff and some discounts! :cloud9:


----------



## x-ginge-x

29 week :wacko::wacko: I'm huge, :dohh: not a small mummy in the first place but jeez :haha:


----------



## Lallie81

Looking good Ginge!


----------



## amantila

Last night I had my first labor nightmare...:sad2:

TMI...in the dream I was leaning over the bathroom sink doing my makeup and the pressure of the counter on my bump made my bump go "pop!" like a bubble and then water was everywhere and then I expected contractions to start but they never came and I was too afraid to ring the doctor because I was in denial that I was going into labor early. I was trying to rationalize everything like yes...my water broke, but I don't have contractions and I'm only 31 weeks pregnant so this can't be happening and I'm not going to the hospital. :wacko: Bizarre dream. Hahaha.


----------



## MummaMoo

Lovely bump Ginge!

Remind me, I took one last night - if my phone will let me upload it!


----------



## campn

Aman- I've had a few like that! I keep dreaming I had her early and then the entire day my mood is so weird, but it's so true every time I go to the sink (and I'm only 5'1) my bump hits the sink and I'm like umm this doesn't feel right! 

I want her early but by early I mean 37-38 weeks! :D


----------



## MummaMoo

Here we go.... 32 weeks...

https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412653741.jpg


----------



## xanzaba

Lovely bump, Mumma!

I keep having dreams where the baby (usually a girl) comes out talking. In the latest one, I was worried about breastfeeding, and the baby said "Don't worry, I'll walk you through this!" In my dreams I'm always worried, because I know that I didn't give birth on time and that's going to be a problem.

Recently I had to see a geneticist about my tendency to break bones. The doctor is at a children's hospital, so on intake they measured me for head circumference, height and weight like they would do a child. Well, I came back at the 99th percentile for height and head circumference and the 90th percentile for weight for children "in my age range". Every time they take these measurements now, it brings me back to that strange experience. Oh, and the tests all came back normal.


----------



## Uni tsi

Love the pictures ladies! You both look great! 

Sweety, good luck on that test. FX for you!

Borr, both daughters same first name? WOW generally I try not to be judgemental of other people's parenting choices but that is a little over the top lol Did they at least give them different spellings or different nicknames? I think my biggest issue with it is that I'm easily confused in the best of circumstances lol 

Thanks everyone for all the pump advice. I'm thinking of the pump-in-style advanced with the on-the-go tote. They don't offer the tote through insurance, so it's kind of expensive for a tote bag, but maybe someone will get it for me as a gift.... 

aman, I've been having weird dreams too, but most of mine aren't positive. Xan, I love that your dream baby said that <3


----------



## campn

Uni- You can just buy any regular tote bag off amazon! Like those bright beach ones, they're colorful and much prettier than the totes that comes with pumps!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Loving the bump pictures! 

Uni I was also very amused by the situation :haha: 

Here's my bump :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Uni tsi

Great pic, borr :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Lovely pic borr. ! :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Lovely pics ladies, as for pumps I have the avent isis in electric pump but it can also be used as a manual. When my son was born I soon discovered I had to pump cease I had too much milk I could pump 5oz from each breast in about 10 minutes or so :shock: its the reason I had to give a dummy at 3 weeks old because when he wanted to comfort feed it was swallow or drown :dohh:


----------



## Sweety21

Nice bump pics ladies. 

Appointment well went and GTT results will be given in two weeks. Feel so far away!

Oh, and c-section date is fixed to 10th September. Can't imagine baby will be here soon. I am freaking out.


----------



## MummaMoo

Baby being very quiet this morning :( it's very unsettling. Usually has a good wriggle after breakfast. Was VERY active yesterday so perhaps baby is just a bit pooped today. Had some wriggles but not on the usual scale. Have tried lying down to focus on things but got Sophie on my own so it's not really happening. Will try again after lunch when madam is napping.


----------



## Sweety21

MummaMoo said:


> Baby being very quiet this morning :( it's very unsettling. Usually has a good wriggle after breakfast. Was VERY active yesterday so perhaps baby is just a bit pooped today. Had some wriggles but not on the usual scale. Have tried lying down to focus on things but got Sophie on my own so it's not really happening. Will try again after lunch when madam is napping.

Had a same situation yesterday Mumma. Baby might have changed position where yoj can't feel much. Mine has turned from head down to breach and hence reduced movement felt.


----------



## campn

MummaMoo said:


> Baby being very quiet this morning :( it's very unsettling. Usually has a good wriggle after breakfast. Was VERY active yesterday so perhaps baby is just a bit pooped today. Had some wriggles but not on the usual scale. Have tried lying down to focus on things but got Sophie on my own so it's not really happening. Will try again after lunch when madam is napping.

Have you tried drinking ice cold juice and maybe a piece of chocolate and lay on your left side? I had to do that with DS when he hadn't moved in hours and I called my doctor and she suggested that. Luckily he started to kick again shortly after. I'm sure your bubs is fine but maybe having a snooze fest :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Yeah Campn, had a couple of choccy biscuits and a cold, fruity flavoured fizzy water. Not really done a lot. I got the doppler out - not necessarily check the heartbeat but usually the pressure of the stick thing causes baby to move, which it did a bit... and then baby got hiccups :) 
Still laying down to see if we get unprovoked movement. I think it is just a lazy day for bubs as they have been so active this week.


----------



## xanzaba

Mumma - I hope baby wakes up and reassures you.

I wanted to share something that has really helped with hip pain at night. The doctor suggested doing some leg lifts. The first day I could barely lift my leg- I was really surprised at how hard it was. But now it's much easier, and the hip pain is virtually gone. I do them on the sofa or in the pool, only 30 each day per leg. Hope this helps someone else!


----------



## Uni tsi

Moo, please update! I hope all is well and bubs is active again, or that you were able to get in for some monitoring and reassurance. I get so nervous about stuff like that :hugs: 

Xan that is good to know. Are you laying on your side to do them? I'm just finally starting to really get pain, so I'll give it a try! 

I went to my breastfeeding class today. My main take away from it was that if it hurts, I'm doing it wrong and should consult a professional for advice. Also, she said that when hubby and I BD, if I have, ahem, "satisfaction" that I'll need a towel as they'll leak. Is that really true? OMG I'm not sure how I feel about that lol


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni tsi said:


> Moo, please update! I hope all is well and bubs is active again, or that you were able to get in for some monitoring and reassurance. I get so nervous about stuff like that :hugs:
> 
> Xan that is good to know. Are you laying on your side to do them? I'm just finally starting to really get pain, so I'll give it a try!
> 
> I went to my breastfeeding class today. My main take away from it was that if it hurts, I'm doing it wrong and should consult a professional for advice. Also, she said that when hubby and I BD, if I have, ahem, "satisfaction" that I'll need a towel as they'll leak. Is that really true? OMG I'm not sure how I feel about that lol

Seems ok Uni, when MrMoo came home he went shopping and bought ice cream and Pepsi, and I had some mountainous movements afterwards. Plus baby moves more when MrMoo talks, seems to love it (someone has to :haha: )
Had some wriggles overnight too. Guess baby has maybe turned around into a position where it's harder move/be felt...as strongly, I mean.

As for boob leakage after "satisfaction" - I don't know! Didn't happen with first pregnancy, and we haven't even touched each other :blush: down there:blush: this time.

Breastfeeding will probably hurt to begin with remember, until things settle down and the nipples are broken in, so don't think straight away that it's not going right.


----------



## xanzaba

Uni- for boob leakage- do you mean now or after the birth? I haven't noticed any boob leakage yet...

As for the leg lifts, on the sofa I lie on my side, but in the pool I just stand and hold onto the side of the pool and use the resistance of the water. It's definitely harder lying on your side. I couldn't believe the first day I could barely raise my leg, and that showed me how tight that muscle had become.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Um, yes the boob leakage is true even more so if your nipples rub the bed or anything ...tmi :blush: I leaked heavily. Used to stick a towel on the bed :haha:


----------



## campn

Uni- Bfing will hurt a little bit the first two weeks, but it shouldn't be so painful if you've the right latch, the pain is just because your precious and soft nipples have never experienced that much action before so they need to be "broken in" kinda like new shoes! 

I've never leaked during sex or O, but usually we just avoided that area. It felt so weird to be touched there. If it wasn't a drooling baby mouth I wasn't having it :p 

We went to babies r us yesterday and the inlaws bought us the travel system and pack and play! I think we pretty much have everything we need now except just a few small things, only "big" items left are just diapers and wipes, oh, and baby!


----------



## Uni tsi

Moo, I'm really glad to hear that you felt lots of activity again. Maybe baby has turned head down already? :) 

xan, apparently after the milk comes in, enjoying oneself to "completion" can cause milk let down! Hearing everyone's different experiences, it's kind of nice to know it's not necessarily a given that they'll squirt. But at least now I won't be shocked if it does happen. I guess I knew those nursing pads I was getting were for a reason lol but I hadn't really thought it through

In the class, they made it sound like it shouldn't hurt even a little bit, or I should call her for help. I'm glad you ladies are able to provide me a more realistic expectation, so I don't get discouraged. Thanks! 

Campn, I'm glad the inlaws finally followed through on their promise and got you the travel system. It must be such a relief to be so ready.


----------



## Just1more2

Sorry for another bump pic but this one does it better justice:winkwink: you can also see my bins of junk waiting for baby next to me lol almost all shopping done here too campn!! Just need little things and baby now! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1468170069151-852846894.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## campn

Just- You look gorgeous hun!! I'm glad you're almost all done too! I just need to wash the clothes and pack the hospital bag. 

Here's my almost 30 week bump pic too! Show yours ladies. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MummaMoo

Yep, breastfeeding was described to me like breaking in a new pair of shoes. Expect it to be sore, and you may have bleeding until things settle down, but just remember that it WILL settle down. Even afterwards you may feel a brief sharp pain on latching until the milk lets down.

My neighbour had her little boy 6 weeks before Sophie arrived, and just hearing each others babies crying used to cause each other to leak!

Funny story, as we're onto breastfeeding - the once MrMoo was sat right by me I was feeding, when Sophie unlatched and let my nipple loose, but the milk kept on shooting out and hit MrMoo in the ear. He was jumping around swatting his ear, thinking a bug had landed in there :haha:


----------



## MummaMoo

Lovely bumps Campn and Just!


----------



## campn

Mumma- Glad bubs is moving around again! What a relief! Also I remember when they'd pull off during a let down and milk going everywhere, usually right on their faces and heads. Another gross thing is when you burp them over your shoulder and they spit up down your back, and sometimes hair! I've learned to move my hair to the opposite shoulder when I burp them!


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni tsi said:


> Moo, I'm really glad to hear that you felt lots of activity again. Maybe baby has turned head down already? :)

Baby IS head down, was at the 28 week antenatal appointment and has been every since. My babies seem to like getting into position nice and early :)


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Mumma- Glad bubs is moving around again! What a relief! Also I remember when they'd pull off during a let down and milk going everywhere, usually right on their faces and heads. Another gross thing is when you burp them over your shoulder and they spit up down your back, and sometimes hair! I've learned to move my hair to the opposite shoulder when I burp them!

Thanks yeah, baby is back to being a wrigglebum today :thumbup:

Ah, the burping... yes, forever a white patch over the shoulder, or on your top right under your nose so all you could smell was sour milk! MrMoo was good at burping Sophie cradled in his hands so she had the squishy face - I love baby faces when they're being winded that way :) aw, making me want to dig out my pics of a newborn Sophie now!


----------



## Linzalora

Hey Ladies! I'm very far behind on this forum- I'll have to do some reading! I've been enjoying time with my hubby and getting settled in my new house.

Just wanted to update with some good news. Baby finally cooperated at my gender scan, and it's a boy! We are so thrilled.

I'm making the transition to a new doctor now, and I hope everything will go smoothly.


----------



## Mummy1506

I've so far behind on here as been consentrating on my blood sugar levels since being diagnosed with GD! Which are pretty much under control but now have ketones in my urine as had to cut a lot of carbs out my diet! It's quite difficult trying to balance to two without raising my levels. 9 weeks to go but it feels so long away having to be so careful on the diet front &#128542;. Never had any issues in my 2 previous pregnancies so all these appointments & tests are a bit overwhelming! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

Thinking about hospital bags to get packed soon just incase.


----------



## xanzaba

Mummy- I'm glad that you have your GD well controlled. I remember when DH and I first started dating, I had no idea about sugars. I remember looking at labels and realizing how many things had added sugar, especially in the States. It's good training, as Liam may be predisposed to Type 1 Diabetes.

I'm a little confused/worried. DH and I have started DTD again after a painful session in 2nd trimester. This morning I woke up and had a bit of burning and thought that I had developed a UTI. So I went to the bathroom, but even before I started peeing, the burning went away, and I didn't have that painful feeling after peeing. I've started to notice that it only really burns when I get a good punch down there. My UTI's are usually like clockwork- burning when I have to pee, pain after peeing, and then it goes away. Is it worth checking out with the doctor right away? I would like to wait and see if it gets better or worse today, but don't want to do something off. Is it possible that punches could cause a burning sensation?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Xan- Google Lightning crotch, sounds like that. 

I went into breastfeeding so scared and expecting so much pain, but it came easy to me. My daughter latched on good, just had some soreness in the beginning week and then nothing. Point is- don't be scared or alarmed, with baby here take it as you go, if you are having issues, get help asap! I think the calmer and more open you are, the best it is. Also I always kept in mind that if bf didn't work, I wouldn't stress about formula, and I think that was a good stress reliever. We never had to use any formula, so being open doesn't mean that you will do it. :) I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Borrg. I don't feel worse than this morning. It's crazy that pregnancy and UTIs can feel so much alike. 

Have to go to the bathroom all of the time. 
Check. 
Things feel funny down there. 
Check.
Some back pain.
Check.

I was telling my husband that I'll be happy to have my body back. And I don't mean my figure, just the use of my body and being able to eat normally and to bend over without thinking about it...


----------



## MummaMoo

borr.dg.baby said:


> Xan- Google Lightning crotch, sounds like that.
> 
> I went into breastfeeding so scared and expecting so much pain, but it came easy to me. My daughter latched on good, just had some soreness in the beginning week and then nothing. Point is- don't be scared or alarmed, with baby here take it as you go, if you are having issues, get help asap! I think the calmer and more open you are, the best it is. Also I always kept in mind that if bf didn't work, I wouldn't stress about formula, and I think that was a good stress reliever. We never had to use any formula, so being open doesn't mean that you will do it. :) I hope I'm making sense.

Totally agree with borr - don't pressure yourself into thinking you HAVE to breastfeed if you find it hard. 
Several times I wanted to quit it, and kept formula in the house, just in case. But every time Sophie wanted a feed, I'd give it "one more go"... because I knew I had the back up.


----------



## MummaMoo

Absolutely Xan, it'll be nice to have the body back! 

I remember when I'd given birth to Sophie and went into theatre to be stitched up - I was given a spinal block so had to bend over for them to administer it. I had the theatre staff laughing at me because I was delirious at the fact I could actually bend over again :D


----------



## campn

Oh I remember after we got home from the hospital with the baby, I found it weird I was no longer pregnant but I was so happy!

Mumma- Yep me too. I almost gave up every day honestly, but like you I just kept saying "one more feed", "one more day", "one more week!" And day after day I made it to almost 19 months! It just gets ridiculously easy over time, like nursing in your sleep, in your carrier, in the backseat of the car while baby is in the car seat, on the plane.

I'm so glad I didn't give up. I never knew I'd love it so much, growing up I said I'll just do it a few weeks I don't care.


----------



## MummaMoo

That's great Campn! I only lasted 5 months, but it was my own doing. I didn't feel comfortable feeding in public so would express like a mad woman, created an oversupply and ended up with blocked ducts, milk blisters.... I was sore a LOT. Then with Sophie in her cycle of being too hungry to sleep properly, too tired to feed properly, I admitted defeat.


----------



## xanzaba

My doctor just called and is moving my appointment up to tomorrow. I had a bunch of cranberry juice and lots of water, so waiting for tomorrow will be fine.

For breastfeeding, I'm not going to put too many expectations, but I hope to get to 6 months. He'll be 4 1/2 months when he starts daycare, so I expect the first and last month to be the most challenging.

We're trying to install the car seat/base this week before we go out of town for a few days, then when we get back we'll have 6 weeks left. 5 if I have a c-section. It's getting real.


----------



## aidensxmomma

MummaMoo said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Xan- Google Lightning crotch, sounds like that.
> 
> I went into breastfeeding so scared and expecting so much pain, but it came easy to me. My daughter latched on good, just had some soreness in the beginning week and then nothing. Point is- don't be scared or alarmed, with baby here take it as you go, if you are having issues, get help asap! I think the calmer and more open you are, the best it is. Also I always kept in mind that if bf didn't work, I wouldn't stress about formula, and I think that was a good stress reliever. We never had to use any formula, so being open doesn't mean that you will do it. :) I hope I'm making sense.
> 
> Totally agree with borr - don't pressure yourself into thinking you HAVE to breastfeed if you find it hard.
> Several times I wanted to quit it, and kept formula in the house, just in case. But every time Sophie wanted a feed, I'd give it "one more go"... because I knew I had the back up.Click to expand...

I agree as well. I put a lot of stress on myself when I breastfed DD1 and it kind of ruined the whole experience for me. We made it 3 months before I finally called it quits. I felt like a huge failure for giving up, but looking back, it was the best decision for us. I decided to give it another shot with DD2 and took a much more laid back approach to it. My experience with her was shorter (about a month) but it was so much better. Had it not been for her reflux, we probably would have continued to breastfeed longer. 

I'm planning on trying to breastfeed again, but I do have some formula already just in case things don't quite go as planned. I'm going to try to keep the pressure off myself and take each day as it comes. 

xan - I definitely feel like it's getting real that baby will be here soon, too. I'm probably getting induced at 39 weeks, so that means only 7 more weeks until LO is here. With how fast this pregnancy has gone by, I feel like that 7 weeks is going to feel like no time at all.

I'm also really looking forward to getting my body back to myself. I think it's incredible that my body can grow another human, but I feel like I've been completely taken over.


----------



## campn

Mumma- Kudos to you for making it that long hun! I found breastfeeding to have new battles along the way, I had a pretty bad yeast infection on my nipples that hurt like hell and lasted so long, then I had to get my breasts biopsied for a lump and I was terrified about getting nicked in the milk ducts. I'm sure there will be battles this time, but we at least have experience on our side! 

My house is full of baby gear, it feels more like 37 weeks to me with everything around me. I still find it so so weird I'll have a baby here in 2 or so months! I keep wondering now, how will she look like!? How much will she weight!? What kind of personality will she have!? How will I handle it this time around? Will I ever be skinny again? :p


----------



## Uni tsi

Moo, that story about Mr. Moo and the milk in ear - I loved it. I laughed so loud I was worried I would wake up my hubby.

Linz congrats on a boy! How exciting! 

Mummy, I know it can be so hard sometimes. Have they considered meds for you? At first I didn't want to go on them, but it got to where I could hardly eat anything. Not being able to eat very much combined with always being hungry due to pregnancy is a horrible combination. The meds have been a huge help for me. At first they were scary, but now I'm so grateful for them. At various points, they've had me on glyburide, metformin, and lantus. PM me if you have questions about any of them, I'd be happy to share my experience in more detail. The main difference is it gives me a little more wiggle room with my diet. I still have to be careful with carbs and get enough exercise, but it does make it easier. 

Borr, and everyone, I think the low pressure approach is probably a good idea. There's only one problem to that for me - my mom was a le leche league leader. I think if I formula fed she'd probably disown me! (I'm only half joking) But, at least I can call her for help if I have any questions. It does add a bit of pressure though. 

I have to clean my car out to get ready to put the car seat in. Maybe I shouldn't admit this, but the back floorboards are even with the seats there is so much junk in my car. I can't even remember the last time I cleaned it. I obviously can't put a baby back there, but it's so daunting to get started. I keep hoping my nesting instinct will take over and I'll just get it done but apparently I only want to nest in air conditioning :haha:


----------



## campn

Uni- I don't blame you! I wouldn't want to clean my car all pregnant in this awful weather. We've a heat wave so it's been almost 100 degrees everyday! Can your DH clean it instead? 

Also awesome your mom is a LLL leader cause I found so little support in my own family, but thankfully I found some awesome lactation consultants. This is my tip at the hospital, keep calling them to come and help, not just a regular nurse.


----------



## xanzaba

We want to get the car seat in because we want the dog to get used to it before there is a baby. We need to clean it out first because we take the dog to the beach every weekend and there's lots of sand and an old towel covering the back seat. I'm having to convince DH to get it professionally cleaned- he wants to just hose it down.

I know the beach is something I'm going to miss those first couple of months. Going to the beach first thing Saturday is an excellent way to release the stress from the previous week. The dog runs up and down the beach and then plunges into the ocean. And the people and dogs are laid back and fun. The last couple of weeks, though, walking up the dunes is getting tough and I just float in the ocean like a beached whale.


----------



## mari35racz36

Uni - I have to clean out my van and rearrange all the seats for the baby. My van is constantly a mess because the kids are always snacking when in it. But I hear you, it so much harder to do being pregnant. Weather is crazy hot here right now too. I am not liking the heat!


AFM - I got sick starting Friday night. It is a chest infection/cough and its awful. I've coughed so much all the muscles in my back and chest are sore. I really hope it passes soon. The baby's movements were a lot slower on the weekend, had me a bit worried. Maybe because I am sick? But yesterday I felt some good kicks, shifts and turns. I've got my scan and OB appt in Friday, so not too far away.


----------



## ajarvis

Aidensmama I'm not as far as you and I am so ready for my body to be my own again! I want to be able to bend over as normal. Go out for a run. Eat whatever the hell I want without horrid Heartburn. the list goes on lol.

Xan I went to a pool party for my nephew on Saturday and was one of the only adults in the water. Swimming is so wonderful when your huge :p

Mari maybe baby is taking it easy since you're sick? But they also take breaks too.

AFM I made it to the gym again FINALLY lol. It's been a while. I feel great now we'll see how tired I am come mid morning ha. 30 min eliptical and some weights. 48 more days of work. The end is in sight :p Then I won't have to get up so early that's the main reason I'm counting down haha.


----------



## campn

Mari- Oh yeah I hear you with kids making a mess with snacks, crayons, toys and who knows what else!

Aj- Good job going to the gym! I couldn't convince myself to go non pregnant :D I usually just did Jillian Michaels and P90 whenever I was ready to get back in shape. It should be funny this time, we'll see how many jumping jacks I could do!

So we've assembled the baby gear, now we are ready pretty much. I think.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- I just realized your DS is a September baby too! Wow, hats off to 2 pregnancies during the summer months. I know it was Chicago, but it gets pretty hot up there too!


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - it's amazing what I find in my car! Lol Love all the baby gear. Mine are all sill in boxes. I should probably assemble hem soon. We've got a lone weekend at the end of July, so I think I'll dedicate that weekend to getting everything out together:) I haven't done anything with the nursery in a while and still need to hang curtains, wall decals, get the bedding together a now that i think of, there is still so much to do!! Lol

AJ - that is amazing you got to the gym!! I haven't been to a gym in years! But I have been going on walks. I plan on walking a lot near the end to help being in labour:) lol I definitely think the baby took it easy because I was sick. But he seems back to normal now which is good.


----------



## campn

Xan- It was brutal even in Chicago, and now even more! It's just my bad luck I swear. We started ttc last July hoping I dodge the heat but didn't get my BFP until January! I spend so much time inside now. 

Mari- Oh yeah I forgot things like curtains, FAN, wall shelves and those things. That room gets lots of sun so we definitely need curtains and a fan. We've blinds but they don't block out all the sun and heat. 

I'm glad by the time those babies are here the weather will get cooler and nicer so we can enjoy taking walks and lose some of the baby weight.


----------



## ajarvis

Campn I'm looking forward to cool walks too! But here in Calgary I don't know if it will be fall or winter :p


----------



## MeganS0326

This heat is killing me. Here is a snapshot of what the week here is going to look like. Kill me now!!!

I'm putting a lot of pressure on the breastfeeding thing this time. Mostly because I don't know how we will swing it financially if we have to do formula. If the BF thing doesn't work out I'm going to have to exclusively pump. Good thing is I didn't have a supply problem last time and my boobs are leaking pretty regularly already so hopefully it doesn't present a problem for me this time around either. 

All you first time mommies say goodbye to ever having a clean car again. :haha: It's crazy how messy these kiddos are in the car. My poor husband has a thing about vehicles being clean and I think it drives him mad whenever he gets in our car now. 

I'm officially in heartburn hell. I had it really bad with DS and way sooner than this so I was hopeful that it would skip me this time but no such luck. The past two nights have been torture. I even had plain toast and eggs for dinner to see if it was just what I was eating but nope. Grrrrrr!!

Love all the bump pics!!

Campn- cute baby gear!! You seem to have your $#!+ way more together than me. I'm super jelly. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## campn

Meg- It's even hotter for you guys up there! It's crazy how it's hot everywhere! 

I hope you have no problems bfing this time either! I completely understand about formula, it's so expensive in addition to diapers. I'm hoping I get a much luckier experience this time with latching. 

Also I'm a very impatient person (not proud of it!) otherwise I'd still have nothing. My sister is 35 weeks and doesn't have much yet other than a crib! She's the opposite of me though :D


----------



## aidensxmomma

The weather has been so horrible here, too. It's been in the 80s and 90s with at least a 70% humidity. You walk outside and are instantly hot and sticky and feel like you're melting. Everyone makes jokes about Wisconsin's brutal winters, but I think our summers are even more brutal. At least in winter, I can get more blankets; I can only remove so much clothes in summer :haha:

My older daughter was born August 20 and I swore I would never be heavily pregnant during the summer ever again. This baby had other plans, though.


----------



## Lallie81

Hi all, great to read all your updates although they are making me feel very laid back and unprepared! I am the most annoyingly organised person so this is very unusual for me!
We are safely in the UK now, it's freezing!!! Well, compared to dubai! In Dubai, though its not really attractive for the neighbours, we all cover our children's room windows with tin foil. It's the most effective black out system possible and it reflects the sun/heat. I bought expensive blackout blinds from pottery barn then added extra ikea stuff before resorting to the tin foil. It means you have to keep the curtains shut all the time but on the flip side you can fully control the atmosphere and feel of the room with lamps etc.


----------



## mari35racz36

ladies, I had an awful night.... I woke up around 2am with a crazy cramping feeling on my right side. Felt like a very strong period cramp. I drank some water and went to lay back down. But the cramp would not go away. It was just constant. I tried to fall back asleep but could not. So I went to get some tylenol and more water. My stomach felt like one crazy tight ball whenever i was up walking. THe cramp went to both sides eventually and lasted util 630am. I barely slept. It seems to be gone for now but it was scary and strange. I've never had anything happen like that before. Any of you ladies getting cramps?


----------



## Hope16

Mari, that sounds freightening! I would phone the doctors office and run it by them just in case. I think you should put your feet up today and try to relax as much as possible. It could have been just weird ligament stretching pains or dehydration cramps. I had that early in my pregnancy and I was scared to death!


----------



## mari35racz36

Hope - I will call my doc office for sure. They open at 930. I will drink lots of water today. Luckily the baby has been moving normally through it all. My stomach still feels crazy tight! It was scary as I've never had anything like that in my previous pregnancies at 32 weeks. I have a scan and OB appt on Friday, so not too far away.


----------



## campn

Mari- You think maybe you pulled a muscle?? I get cramps on my sides because of the round ligaments there and it hurts so bad it shuts me up for a few minutes but not this long like you described. Definitely ring your doctor, it doesn't hurt to get it checked out hun. Glad the baby is moving lots!


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - i do get ligament pain as well. But this felt different, a period cramp for sure. Like the one you get when your labour contractions start, but it didn't go away. My Hubby was even worried last night. I am getting t checked out today for sure. My stomach is hard as a rock right now.


----------



## ajarvis

You poor ladies in the heat. I feel for you. So happy Calgary is not a hot climate. One of many reasons I love it here lol. Although we're having an unusually wet rainy season and that's starting to get annoying ha.

Mari I've not had anything like that with any pregnancy. Let us know what the doc says!

I made it to the gym again ladies :) 2 days in a row. Feeling quite proud :p on the negative side I have been awake since 330am since my son came in to tell me he wet the bed. Once I changed the sheets I couldn't get back to sleep :( I feel energetic now. Not sure what the afternoon will bring ha.


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- I'm sorry you had such a scary night! I've had pains/cramps on and off, but the worst was a couple of months ago when I pulled my round ligament. Does it hurt when you change positions? If so, it may be muscular or related to tendons. Generally the really bad things get worse or stay the same over time, so it's good that you're feeling better. But if you can, I would just call your OB for some reassurance. No point being in pain and worrying yourself too.


----------



## Hope16

My husband surprised me yesterday after work with this adorable wall decal! I absolutely love it! He said it took him 3 hours to put it up and it drove him crazy to get each word perfectly straight, but I reassured him it was so worth it, because I love it!! What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







adventure.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 17


----------



## xanzaba

Hope, that is adorable! Wow, he's getting some husband points.

My pump arrived! It's silly how excited I am about it. I bought a computer a couple of weeks ago for work, and it's still sitting in its box. But I've taken out and inspected every piece of the pump. Not sure why I'm so excited about it. I've been chatting with a friend who has the most adorable 2 year old, and she's been recommending starting pumping very soon, so maybe that explains the excitement. 

Another question, the woman at the store said you should start preparing your nipples 3 months before the birth!?! Am I crazy, or does it just sound like she's trying to sell more nipple cream?


----------



## ajarvis

xan I've always been told no pumping before birth as it can start labour and as for preparing your nipples - no. That is old school advice that from what I've been told is not needed anymore.


----------



## campn

Xan- I wouldn't start pumping this soon for two reasons, it could start pre-term contractions, and you'd be wasting colostrum. Even if you saved it in a bottle or bag, I think it's better they get it off the tap so it gives them a reason to want to latch and learn! As for preparing your nipples my mom used to say massage them gently with olive oil and pull them out (cringe!) so they're ready!

Aj- I've lived in both cold and hot climates and I don't know what's worse, brutal winters or brutal summers. I think I'd still rather take the brutal summers cause of the sun. I really hated how dark winters get up north. 

Hope- Oh it's so pretty just like the crib and the blanket! So tasteful!


----------



## Sweety21

Xan, I agree with other ladies. I would avoid pumping early because, of pre term contractions. As far as preparing nipples, yes you xan start slightly massaging them. 

Hope, beautiful decar. Totally worth it. 

US ladies, I am trying to buy swaddles from Amazon. Any recommendations? Also, looking for a toddler bed if you know any good brands and using it for your lo can you recommend?


----------



## mari35racz36

I called my OB's office and he called me back right away. He doesn't seem too concerned with th cramping as it can be quite common in 3rd tri. He would be more worried if I had bleeding or a lot of discharge and cramping. The constant tightness in tummy is common too. Lol So the fact that the cramping gone is good. I see him in on Friday anyway. Feeling better now. But if comes back he said I can always go get and assessment in labour and delivery. For now I'll stay home at today is going to be the hottest day of the year. It's going to feel like 41 Celsius, which is like 105F. Ugh!


----------



## ciz

Sorry ladies been quiet. Just been catching up on pages I've missed

I've been thinking whether to get an electric pump this time. I've only got a hand one but with having mastitis it was literally to relieve the horrendous pressure in my boobs as they were like rocks and no chance in hell I could get dd to latch.

Also I can't tell you if you get leakage after the big 'O' we didn't have sex for at least 2 months after giving birth and my milk supply had pretty much stopped by then. But I do remember having a shower and boobs were just shooting milk like 2 water guns so funny at the time lol

31 weeks this weel for me and I couldn't be more uncomfortable. This boy is either a big one or he has super long legs!


----------



## campn

Sweety- Aden + anis is the popular brand although it's a bit expensive, there's also Lulujo which is priced more reasonably, but those are the Muslin swaddles. The Velcro swaddles summer infant and swaddle me are my faves. For regular receiving blankets I'd go with Carter's. 

Mari- Glad things are okay now! Hopefully they'll just stay that way. Third trimester never stops surprising me. 

AFM: Finally convinced DS to let me move his old rocking chair into the nursery, but had to make room for it to fit and now the name isn't centered. Should I let it bother me!? I could move the chair the other side which is more roomy but it'd get in the way of the closet.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mari35racz36

Hope - I love the wall decal and your crib!! Love the grey:) 

xan - I wouldn't start pumping that early. You don't want to bring on preterm labor. I would think maybe once baby is almost due you could try a bit. I was going to start raspberry tea leaf capsules this week. I might try thr primrose oil in a couple weeks too. Apparently it supposed to help soften your cervix, but who knows!!

campn - I think it looks fine. The name is only off centre just a bit. I am sure it would be alot of work to move now. I love the pink stripes! :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Hope, love the decal! Also the gentle muted colours of the nursery, very calming :)

Campn, if you can, let it go. I think it's barely off-centre, not massively noticeable and it looks fabulous!

Bought my EPO ready, might start taking it from tomorrow, can't remember when I started it last time, I think it was a bit later than what I am now.

As for the pumping/nipple stimulation - I thought about the whole wasting the colostrum thing, but apparently you keep producing it until baby is born anyway. Not sure whether this is true or not.

Mari, I get cramps a LOT. With my work being quite physical, very often I have to stop to wait for the cramps to pass.
The other night in bed I felt pressure, quite strong pressure, down below, I'm thinking next time I have an antenatal appointment, baby will be engaged.

The poisonous dwarf at work is back form. This is the woman who was nasty last time I was pregnant, as she was jealous that she wasn't receiving the attention for once. Someone at work is pregnant and the news has just broke. Someone pointed to me saying "this is what you'll be like in a few more months". I added "yeah, a whale". Poisonous dwarf just HAD to add "but then YOU'RE lovely and petite M, so YOU'LL have a neat little bump". Obvious what she was implying. I don't give her the satisfaction of biting, but gawd, I can honestly say she's the most detestable person I've ever been unfortunate to work with. *Rant over*


----------



## hopie2015

Happy to see all the great updates! I learned a lot about breast feeding..Uni- you've gotten great advice too from the classes. 

Mari- glad the cramps are better and dr. isnt concerned. Definitely stay in today..that heat sounds crazy high. I had light cramps last night but figured it was heavy dinner I ate. So glad your gd test came back negative.. I had a good feeling!

Xan- the lady said start preparing 3 months early?? Glad you got some good advice from the moms on here. I didn't know that could bring on pre-term labor.

Linz- congrats on a boy! and the move. I hope transitioning to your new doctor goes great.

Hope- your husband's surprise is the sweetest thing ever. I just love that!!
Campn- I don't even notice the letters are off center a bit. The nursery looks beautiful.

Lalli- I'm with you with feeling not prepared yet!!

Trip was okay. Wouldn't recommend a city as big as Montreal for a babymoon in last tri! Rained entire time and walked too much. Vermont was nice and relaxing though. Got incredibly sick the first night after dinner with heartburn and vomiting 12 times. I was afraid hypermesis was back but seems okay now. OH, bless his soul, he is a sweet guy and so caring but he is driving me.. NUTS!
Commenting on eating foods I like that will aggravate heartburn, telling me I'm walking too much, treating me as if I am a freaking china doll or something. lol I know he means well but I am on my own today and going to the city for a class and night alone and really feel relieved not to hear- you should do this, you shouldn't do that. I told him I feel like I'm in a pregnancy prison and asked him to cool it. I went to eat fast food on the highway, which I normally dont eat and he got mad and told me not to - that I could easily get food poisoning from a place like that (which I did one time get), but I needed to eat!

Sorry-- needed to vent. Maybe it is third tri hormones but I am looking forward to some time alone!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hope16 said:


> My husband surprised me yesterday after work with this adorable wall decal! I absolutely love it! He said it took him 3 hours to put it up and it drove him crazy to get each word perfectly straight, but I reassured him it was so worth it, because I love it!! What do you ladies think?

I love it! That's so nice of him!



xanzaba said:


> Hope, that is adorable! Wow, he's getting some husband points.
> 
> My pump arrived! It's silly how excited I am about it. I bought a computer a couple of weeks ago for work, and it's still sitting in its box. But I've taken out and inspected every piece of the pump. Not sure why I'm so excited about it. I've been chatting with a friend who has the most adorable 2 year old, and she's been recommending starting pumping very soon, so maybe that explains the excitement.
> 
> Another question, the woman at the store said you should start preparing your nipples 3 months before the birth!?! Am I crazy, or does it just sound like she's trying to sell more nipple cream?

Pumping and nipple stimulation (preparing your nipples) can bring on pre term labor. My Dr advices against it, and I think it's more something women used to do. I never did any of that and had no issues with my nipples or pain, I think it depends on a lot other factors. 



mari35racz36 said:


> I called my OB's office and he called me back right away. He doesn't seem too concerned with th cramping as it can be quite common in 3rd tri. He would be more worried if I had bleeding or a lot of discharge and cramping. The constant tightness in tummy is common too. Lol So the fact that the cramping gone is good. I see him in on Friday anyway. Feeling better now. But if comes back he said I can always go get and assessment in labour and delivery. For now I'll stay home at today is going to be the hottest day of the year. It's going to feel like 41 Celsius, which is like 105F. Ugh!

Glad they aren't concerned! I hope those cramps go away. 



hopie2015 said:


> Trip was okay. Wouldn't recommend a city as big as Montreal for a babymoon in last tri! Rained entire time and walked too much. Vermont was nice and relaxing though. Got incredibly sick the first night after dinner with heartburn and vomiting 12 times. I was afraid hypermesis was back but seems okay now. OH, bless his soul, he is a sweet guy and so caring but he is driving me.. NUTS!
> Commenting on eating foods I like that will aggravate heartburn, telling me I'm walking too much, treating me as if I am a freaking china doll or something. lol I know he means well but I am on my own today and going to the city for a class and night alone and really feel relieved not to hear- you should do this, you shouldn't do that. I told him I feel like I'm in a pregnancy prison and asked him to cool it. I went to eat fast food on the highway, which I normally dont eat and he got mad and told me not to - that I could easily get food poisoning from a place like that (which I did one time get), but I needed to eat!
> 
> Sorry-- needed to vent. Maybe it is third tri hormones but I am looking forward to some time alone!!

Glad you had a good trip overall! Sorry about the food poisoning.


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- I'm sorry your trip had some glitches. I understand needing some time away from DH. I appreciate how he takes care of me, but he sometimes says not to get off the sofa after dinner, but then just piles the plates up in the sink. And since we're doing things around the house I get a lot of "What does your husband want me to do?"

Results came back and I do have a UTI. Hopefully the antibiotics will work soon, it sucks feeling worse than normal pregnant :(


----------



## Sweety21

campn, thank you. I am going for summer brand then. Velcro seems to good too. Will order it. With dd I used regular muslin and cotton swaddle blankets but, dd didn't let swaddle her for long so, I am going to give ready ones a try this time.
And yeah the name is not centered but, it is not making much difference. This side of room is looking good and pretty. I won't worry about it.

hopie, sorry you had little hard time on vacation. And I totally get your rant. My hubby treats me like baby and I hate it. But, it's just their way of caring may be and it's our hormonea which makes us grumpy. 

Xan, sorry to hear that. Hope UTI goes away soon.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Xan sorry I hope your UTI clears soon!


----------



## xanzaba

DH finally felt the baby move! Usually as soon as DH comes over to feel, the baby stops all movement. But today he had the hiccups so I had DH come and feel. Then all of a sudden the baby must have decided he needed a more comfortable position because there was all of this wriggling and moving and you could see his bum moving from side to side. It came at a great time because DH was seriously getting on my nerves (half his fault, half my own irritability), and sharing that moment really helped :)


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - so sorry for your UTI. I had a really bad recurring UTI with my last pregnancy. I finally managed to keep it away with daily probiotics and cranberry pills. Hope yours clears quickly!


AFM - I'm just wait for my my sizing ultrasound right now. Hoping this is not too big of a baby!! I've also got my 32 week OB appt right after.


----------



## hopie2015

Xan- I hope your uti is much better now? I agree with Mari-- found cranberry (the pure, more expensive type, not Ocean spray brand) and probiotics very helpful in the past.
So wonderful your hubby got to feel baby move!! I had to laugh -- half his fault and half you were irritated'. I really think there isn't a pregnant woman on this earth who hasn't been irritated by their husband, as sweet as a lot of them might be.

Mari- hope baby's weight is great. Is he in head down position yet? 

Forgot to update after my appt -- baby is head down and they thought a little smaller than he/she would be. 3.5 pounds. But dr. isn't concerned - said 39th percentile is fine. Fluid was okay - on low end of normal still but fine for now. I keep forgetting what week I am! Mari- if you are 32 wks then I guess I am still 32 and not 33!

Thanks for the advice, all. I am focusing on all the good that my OH is and that helps me. :) Summer swaddler-- I have to look into that. 
What type of baby carrier do you all recommend? My friend said Ergo is best? The stroller shopping is making my head spin!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- I'm glad baby is doing well. I know what you mean about forgetting which week you are, sometimes I think I'm 36 and get so happy and then remind myself that it's 33. Oh well, it'll probably come sooner than expected. 

As for baby size and fluid size, I wonder how much variability is caused by how the tech measures. Last week they measured my deepest pocket of fluid at 7.5 cm (high normal), but then the OBGYN this week measured 4.5 cm (right in the middle of normal). It makes me wonder how big the baby really is, but I guess we'll see when baby comes.

As for strollers, when we went and talked to people at the store, they were showing us the really expensive strollers and telling us about how they can be used on un-paved roads. Well, where we live it's flat and there aren't really all that many rugged adventure trails, so we figured it would be a waste of $500. I've read a lot of reviews and heard from friends that some are better for public transportation, but again here there really isn't a need for a compact stroller that can fit on a crowded train. So I guess a lot of it depends on where you are and how you plan to get around with baby. The one we went with is really easy to attach to the infant car seat, felt good "driving", and had a very protective sun hood to protect baby, which fits a warm climate where you often drive.

Also, we went first to a big box store and ran out screaming, we were so overwhelmed. Our second stop was a pricier baby store with fewer, top of the line options where you could push them around. Then when we went back to a normal store, and knowing the different styles of strollers it was easier to compare a bunch of strollers.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hey ladies, back from my appt. The baby is measuring in the 90th percentile and head is down. Baby is already 5lbs. Definitely going to be a good size. However, there is concern about the baby after my scan today. They cannot see certain important parts of the brain and are worried they may not be there or not developing well. I have to go for a fetal MRI and genetic counselling July 25th. I am in shock right now and a bit of an emotional mess. My OB did say sometimes it's just hard to get good pictures at this stage in pregnancy and all could still be fine. But they are concerned enough that I need more testing. I'm really hoping all is ok. Just in a bit of shock right now.


----------



## MummaMoo

Gosh Mari, keeping everything crossed and that it's as you were told, that it's just been tricky to see everything they need to dot all the I's and cross all the t's. :hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

Hopie for baby carrier I've gone for a Moby wrap. I was given a babasling and a cheap carrier when I had Sophie and didn't use either of them, the babasling just didn't feel secure enough. I have no experience of any others, but over here a lillebaby is a popular choice, as is BabyBjorn.... and another that begins with a C but I forget the name!


----------



## campn

Hopie- I also think ergo is the best once they're out of the newborn phase, before that probably moby for when they're really little!

Xan- I just went for the Chicco trio travel system and it was $320 or so after their sale which is very good. I see the prices of some of those strollers and my jaw drops. Considering how short those strollers will actually be used. My son is almost 4 and barely uses his stroller anymore! 

Mari- I'm mad at them for freaking you out like that! It's more than possible they just can't get a great look with you being so far and the baby being big and cramped in there. I'm very positive your baby is fine and healthy. Big hug hun! 

AFM- I saw my dietian yesterday and I felt like she was so judgemental! She kept saying how I shouldn't be eating cakes and pies and ice cream which things I never even eat! She just made it seem that just because my couldnt couldn't handle 100 grams of sugar that I must be pigging out everyday. Grrr. Also she was like don't eat fatty food like bacon, or sausage or eggs, or things with sodium, or things with nitrates or things with artificial sweeteners. Like okay so limit carbs and sugar and cut all this out, what is left for me to eat!? Chalk?

I've started testing my blood sugar and have gotten really good and low numbers so I'm not going to bother too much with her restrictions. I got 79 after eating dinner yesterday. 

I also met my doctor after her and she was pretty awesome about it all, she scheduled me for a 36 week growth scan to see how big baby is, but so far I'm measuring right on track.


----------



## campn

Hopie- Oh also heard of the Tula carriers which is pretty much just like the ergo, but they've cuter prints!


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- I'm sorry about your scare, and I hope they just need better pictures next time. They tell me that babies with abnormalities generally tend to be smaller in size than typically developing babies, so hopefully that eases your concern a little :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- dietitians are paid to be kill-joys. DH has to go to one, and they always assume he has type 2 diabetes and so they're really pushy. The last one told him not to eat avocado because it has a lot of calories! Worst advice ever, it's good for your heart and has tons of nutrients.


----------



## mari35racz36

Thanks ladies for being so supportive. Campn, that's how my Hubby feels too. This baby is big so I imagine it would be hard to see everything properly on a scan. I just can't believe I have to go for an MRI. They had my MRI booked within an hour of seeing my OB. That was fast. My OB said I'll need a contrast dye put in me for the MRI. I barely remember what my doc said to me at my appt. It's all a blur as I was in shock and alone. My Hubby was home with the kids. Trying to think positive and hoping all will be just fine. But ive got 9 days until my MRI, my brain is going to go crazy with worry!


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- I have been on both sides of the MRI, as a patient and as a researcher studying the brain. If you need any advice at all- from preparing for the MRI to understanding brain areas- you can PM me anytime.


----------



## LuvallmyH

mari35racz36 said:


> Hey ladies, back from my appt. The baby is measuring in the 90th percentile and head is down. Baby is already 5lbs. Definitely going to be a good size. However, there is concern about the baby after my scan today. They cannot see certain important parts of the brain and are worried they may not be there or not developing well. I have to go for a fetal MRI and genetic counselling July 25th. I am in shock right now and a bit of an emotional mess. My OB did say sometimes it's just hard to get good pictures at this stage in pregnancy and all could still be fine. But they are concerned enough that I need more testing. I'm really hoping all is ok. Just in a bit of shock right now.

That's so scary! I'm sorry you have this worry. Praying for good news at your next appointment :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - thank you so much. I will definitely PM you soon:)


----------



## hopie2015

Mari- I am so sorry you have this worry. I know you must be so shocked. I remember how sweet you were when I found out my baby has one kidney and you asked your doctors in your family for me. I wish I knew someone to ask. I agree with Campn and Xan- I think baby is a great size and that is such a good sign. There is less room for baby and with the position baby is in, maybe they are unable to clearly see everything fully on the ultrasound. Also, sometimes the quality of imaging on the machine the doctor's office has is not the best, and so they send you elsewhere to get a better look. 
I sure know that from 6 weeks on, they found something concerning on every single ultrasound for me. That's why people say that most of the time the frequent scans they do these days cause a lot of unnecessary worry.

I am praying for you for strength and that your baby is perfectly fine. I know the waiting time for the mri is beyond tough. But know we are all here for you. Prayers and thoughts and a big hug to you. Trust all will be okay~


----------



## Lallie81

So sorry you are going through this Mari. I can only echo what everyone else is saying about how difficult it is to get clear pictures of all parts of the body now we are so far along. I know that 9 days will seem like an eternity, can you give yourself a strict schedule of lots to do each day until the 25th? 

I loved baby wearing my DS. I started with wraps but they quickly became too much hassle for me in the heat. The sling types didn't work for us but I really want to try the ring sling as they look so comfy. Ergo and Boba are pretty similar and I love my boba, so easy and comfortable. Baby Björn has a really bad reputation over here due to hip placement so I never looked into those....
Mei Tei's are absolutely brilliant when baby is a bit older and they are so lightweight, just roll it up in a handbag! Gorgeous prints too, I want some more!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mari :shock: I'm so sorry to hear about your scan results I really hope it's just that baby is big and they are struggling to get decent pictures but making you wait 9 days for an mri wow that's a little bit unfair and torturous! Xxx hope everything comes back fine for you xx


----------



## mari35racz36

luv - thank you for the kinds words:)

hopie - you are so sweet:) I have calmed down alot since yesterday and trying to think positive now. I really do think its just because 3rd tri ultrasound are just not that reliable. I remember all the worry you had early on. I am so glad everything turned out ok for you and the baby:) I feel the same will be for me too. I almost wish I didn't have a sizing ultrasound. When I was pregnant was my DD, I only had 2 scans, one at 12 weeks and another at 20 weeks. I liked that better. Since she was almost 10lbs, all my OB's now do later sizing scans on me to check the baby's size. I totally agree that is causes unnecessary worry. I had all the genetic testing come back normal, anatomy scan was great too. My hubby was doing lots of research last night and this type of thing is just so rare. SO i'm keeping myself busyand trying not to think about it. 

Lallie - thankyou:) I am definitely trying to stay busy. Today we are going to a 30th bday party. Tomorrow we are taking the kids to my cousin's house and they live on the lake. We will stay for there for a couple days. Will be fun for the kids and relaxing for us adults. During the week i'm constantly busy with the kids at home. Next weekend is busy too! So I've got lots to distract my mine:) So hopefully that will make the 9 days pass quickly!

ginge - thankyou so much:) This baby has been uncooperative in the past with can pics. So now that is he pretty big, I honestly think its because they just can't see clearly. Yes, 9 days does seem long to wait. But here in Canada, its actually super fast. lol My dad need an MRI on his knee before he can have surgery. Because it is not an emergency he has to wait almost 6 months for it. crazy! He has decided to go to the US and just pay for one and can have it done within a week or two.

And thank you to everyone else for all the support and such kinds words:) It really helps alot. The hospital my OB works out of and I will deliver at is really good. They are strictly a children's hospital and have the top neonatal unit in the country. Very good specialists as well. SO this makes me feel better too no matter what the outcome will be. I'm doing alot better today and looking forward to enjoying the weekend. Hope you all are well:)


----------



## Sweety21

Mari, what a scare. I am keeping you in my prayers and thiNk it's just because&#12288;of size that they couldn't see baby's brain part properly. I am glad you have calmed down a bit and that's what is needed for a situation at the moment. It could be nothing. Keep us updated.


----------



## Sweety21

Ladies, I am having lots of pain but, not like bh or contractions. It feels like my tummy is very very sore and baby seems to be in diagonal position which is giving me jard time to move. Also, the movements are very very strong. My whole body is moving as he is moving inside. Should I be worried? I am trying to make him change his position and seeif I get some relief but, shall I go in ER or wait few hours to see if changing position helps?


----------



## xanzaba

Sweety, if you're worried I would say go, or at least call your doctor. At this stage it's hard to tell apart normal pain from bad pain.


----------



## MummaMoo

Sweety, I experience pain a lot when this one moves, and my whole body can move with it. I'm just putting it down to muscle and ligaments being stretched... but yeah, if you're really worried then see what the hospital says.


----------



## campn

Sweety- Maybe baby is just turning into position? If it's very painful I'd say go with your gut and ring your doctor hun! 

Thought I'd show you ladies her going home outfit! It's so tiny and precious I can totally picture a little baby in it! Now I'm getting pretty excited :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aidensxmomma

mari - Sorry that you're going through this scare. :hugs: I'm glad that you've calmed down and have a lot to keep you busy while you wait for the MRI.

Sweety - If you're worried, at the very least you should call your doctor. Sometimes I get really painful movements from LO, too, though. He's breech and laying diagonally, so when he tries to stretch out, it can really hurt. and his movements frequently move my entire stomach. But it's always better to be safe than sorry.

campn - I love her coming home outfit! :) I have two outfits packed for Everett's coming home outfit - I couldn't pick between the two :haha:

AFM - Today was a little bit of a scary day. The last few days I've been feeling really off and I was certain that I had a UTI or possibly a kidney infection. I called my doctor earlier today and he told me to go in to the hospital to get checked out just to be on the safe side. Fortunately, everything seems to check out okay - there are no signs of infection in either my blood or urine. I am running a low-grade fever, though. :shrug: Plus I've been really nauseous and haven't been able to eat. So in addition to running tests, they gave me a shot of zofran so I could eat something.

The really scary part, though, was that I had to get an IV to get fluids. I have never had an issue with IVs or anything, so I didn't think much of it. However, a minute or so after the nurse got it started, I started sweating and shaking. Then my vision started blacking out and I got really dizzy. It was so horrible and scary. :nope: After about 5 minutes, I started feeling better and things were fine after that.


----------



## Sweety21

Thank you all. I called my doc. And they said if pains continues for another hour or two I should go. But, as soon as I called and went to try and get some rest(as suggested) baby changed his position. Pain is almost gone. Thank you all for advice.

Mumma, what a cute outfit. I am sure she will look very cute in it. 

aidenxmumma, that is scary. Did doctor tell you why you were shaking and having such reaction? Glad you don't have uti.


----------



## xanzaba

Aiden- I'm sorry you're not well, and I hope you feel better. Could the blacking out may have been low blood pressure which gets worse with dehydration? My blood pressure went really low this pregnancy and I had a couple of times where I started blacking out. It has only happened 2 other times in my life. Now my blood pressure is back to normal and I don't really even feel dizzy anymore.

Well, DH surprised me with a baby shower today! He went and told my mom they had to move it earlier because my sister ruined the surprise. When we got home today, I said "Why are all the neighbors parking in our driveway?", and then realized how silly it sounded. It was wonderful, and now I'm exhausted.


----------



## MummaMoo

Sweety, glad baby has moved and you're no longer getting the pain.

Aidensmomma, sounds awful what you felt when having the iv fluids! Hope you're feeling better.

Xan hope your uti is clearing up! Sweet of OH to rearrange your baby shower after your sister ruined the original surprise.

Campn! Love your Juliette's coming home outfit! Sooooo cute! I guess that's another thing we're missing out on, not knowing what we're having.

Yesterday I woke up to the news of two friends having their little girls overnight, so lots of gorgeous squishy newborn pics all over Facebook at the moment!
This morning I woke up to a picture sent from my friend - of a positive pregnancy test! Her body has messed her about a bit, period no-show, funny symptoms but negative tests - or at least barely there lines, so this good positive is just the best news!


----------



## xanzaba

Mumma- yay for newborns! You're friend that had the HPT- is that the one that had the confusing signs?


----------



## Sweety21

Mumma, that's so great news. I went to my friend's house who has6 months old. The awesome baby smell was still there. Couldn't get enough of squishy squash cuddles.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sweety - I'm glad LO moved and the pain went away. As for the reaction I had to the IV, the nurse didn't seem to really be sure about why I reacted like I did. Her best theory was that because I had been sick and didn't eat before I went it, my body just reacted badly. I'll be asking my doctor at my next appointment what he thinks, though.

xan - That's so sweet of your OH to talk to your mom about the baby shower and change it around so you could be surprised. I'm glad it turned out wonderful. :)

My blood pressure was actually a little high when I got to the hospital, so I'm not sure if that was the cause. They weren't monitoring my blood pressure at the time, though, so it's possible that there was a sudden drop after they started the IV. By the time I left, everything was normal, though.

Mumma - I am finally feeling better, thanks. :)

That's so great for your friends! There's a couple friends on my Facebook who just had babies, too, and it's making me very impatient for my LO to be here. Very happy for your friend who got the :bfp: as well! :happydance:


----------



## MummaMoo

xanzaba said:


> Mumma- yay for newborns! You're friend that had the HPT- is that the one that had the confusing signs?

Yeah, that's the one. On Thursday she did a test and the line was a real squinter, as in, you had to hold it right next the window, so she was preparing herself for it to be a very cruel negative. I told her I wasn't counting her out this month, so am SO pleased!


----------



## Linzalora

Aidensxmomma- That happened to me when they were taking 7 vials of blood for screening and then again two days later when I had to do the 3 hour glucose. Not fun at all. Thankfully, the nurses were prepared to deal with it and said it's more common than you would think. We're sometimes more sensitive to things when we're pregnant. My nurses said that I should just let anyone drawing my blood know that I might faint so that they can help me stay comfortable. :hugs: I hope it doesn't happen again for you or me!


----------



## Sweety21

aidenxmumma, that would be great. As linza, also experienced something similar I really hope it is nothing to worry about. But, just to be sure consulting a doc might be best thing to do. Let us know what he says.


----------



## xanzaba

This morning I noticed 4 little bruises at the bottom of my bump, halfway between my belly button and pubic bone. Anyone had something like this? Not really concerned, but wondering if it's from me bumping into things or from his thunder kicks/punches.


----------



## hopie2015

Sweety - so glad the pain went away.
Aiden- yes, that sounds like the best theory. Will be interesting to see what your dr. says at your next appt, or are you able to call him today to get opinion?

Xan- have no idea about the bruises--sounds like could surely be either the hard kicks since baby is big now or bumping.
Soo sweet of your hubby to plan a surprise shower! So glad you had a wonderful time and I bet you got some nice presents. :)

Mari- sooo happy to hear you feel a lot more positive now. Nice your hubby researched and yes, would seem to be v. rare. Besides baby's great size, the other great thing is as you said, all your genetic testing came back perfectly fine. They are probably just being extra cautious. Great you are staying busy, as I know the wait time is so hard, but with your 3 kids and everything else you do it won't be hard to stay v. busy and keep your mind off it. I can't wait until your mind is relieved of concern and will keep praying for you and baby.

Campn- your numbers after eating are excellent! I totally agree with you and Xan on nutritionists-- that one sounded like a real moron. My mom had similar issues with the nutritionists after her heart surgery. 
And not eating avocados? They are so healthy, the high fat is a good fat.
I would keep on doing the eating plan you're doing, as it's working great.

Thanks for the info on the Moby and Ergo and I read that Chico stroller you got is a great buy. We're thinking we better buy the car seat soon!

Mumma- congrats to your friend!!!

So sick of this nausea. It is mild but still. I feel I will just always have it until baby is here but just have to deal. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Sweety21

Bruises? no experience with that. May be something related to extra blood flow in that area and tightening&#12288;of siin?


----------



## xanzaba

I realize that the the bruises are just where the kitchen counter comes up to on my bump, so I guess mystery solved. I don't have to do much more than tap myself on something to get a bruise lately. Could also be from inside, I guess, but with all the fluid surrounding him, I hope that I'm a little more protected!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sunday was my DDs birthday and I have been a hormonal mess over it! I don't remember being that hormonal in her other birthdays, I think it has to do with her doing everything on her own now and she's just gotten so big, not much baby left! :cry:


----------



## MummaMoo

Well today was the scan on my cyst, and they did a growth scan too, just because of being messed around with the whole bmi business.
Despite my bump growth chart showed 2 measurements above the 90th centile on the chart, baby actually measured just below the 50th, so the extra is down to me and my belly! Baby is weighing around 5lbs 3oz.
As for the cyst, it's still there but measuring smaller than last scan, although she struggled to get a good view as the baby's head was well down (thanks to MrMoo, but more about that later) she tried to move baby up a bit, but no chance!
Afterwards I went for my 34 week antenatal appointment. Bump measured at 36 weeks but obviously the scan had ruled out anything to be concerned about. She struggled to get blood of my arms, so went for a hand instead - and she blew a vein! So now I have a big sore lump on the top of my hands that's going a lovely shade of purple. 

Yes, MrMoos actions on Sunday are responsible for baby moving right down. I saw a video on Facebook of a dad blowing raspberries on the baby bump, which would cause baby to wriggle. I suggested he have a go, so he did, but so, SO loud, it made the baby jump so hard, I swear it nearly shot out there and then! I felt it hit my cervix and my gawd, it HURT! I said to him that if baby wasn't engaged before, it certainly is now!

Scorching hot day here the last two days, really struggling to cope with it!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I am not dealing well with this heat, I'm naturally a red head so that doesn't help but being a beached whale is not helping. I've been floating around in an 8 foot pool of cold water all day, very helpful haha.


----------



## MummaMoo

x-ginge-x said:


> Well I am not dealing well with this heat, I'm naturally a red head so that doesn't help but being a beached whale is not helping. I've been floating around in an 8 foot pool of cold water all day, very helpful haha.

Any room for a second beached whale in there Ginge? I'm too big for Sophie's pool!!


----------



## campn

Mumma- your poor hand I'm so sorry hun! I've been walking around with blue bruises for weeks ever since that 3 hr GT and then a thyroid blood test. Not fun or cute! 

Also I had to laugh a bit, that baby got so scared poor thing haha! I know they get startled at anything, I remember when DS was born his arms would go up in a protective sudden movement anytime he'd hear the vacuum or the dog bark. I'm glad baby is measuring a good average size! 

Ginge- make that 2 extra spots for a third whale! It's been a heatwave the past 2 weeks and it doesn't look like it'll end soon. 

AFM- Went to a steakhouse today and that was so delicious, then went with DH to see Ghost busters which was crazy funny! It was so good, especially staring at Chris Hemsworth for 2 hours! Heart eyes!!


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- I just saw Ghostbusters too! I loved it, but the people I'm with ran it down. I should have seen it with my girlfriends.


----------



## Hope16

I'm with you ladies! This heat is killing me, but I sit in AC all day so I'm not sure if that's what is causing all this swelling/pain. By the time I get home from work, I look like a swollen mess! I attached a collage of my poor ankles. I elevate them at work and ice them when I get home but they are just gross.

My DH is sick, so I took our dog for a walk last night. She isn't the most obedient. By the time I got back home, I was so sore and swollen I literally sat on my back deck and cried. My DH came out to see what was wrong, and I told him I wasn't really sure...I'm just tired and swollen and always so achy. I just needed a good cry! Pregnancy hormones I guess.

Anyone else just cry like that?
 



Attached Files:







cankles.jpg
File size: 103.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mari35racz36

Hope16 - So sorry about your swollen feet. I hate this stage in pregnant as we are the most uncomfortable. We are about to go through a crazy heat wave here for the next 5 days. I don't think I will be going outside much. I am worried I will start to swell too. I can cry over absolutely nothing! Its is definitely our hormones.


----------



## campn

Hope- I hear you! Last pregnancy my swelling was so bad! This time no swelling but everything feels tougher on me. Going on a walk leaves me with so much pressure down there and soreness. I have cried during my walks so beat that! :p 

Are you wearing comfy shoes? There are some compressing socks you can try for the swelling I hope those help out a bit! Time seems to be going slowly now after we've hit the 30 week mark! I'm done being pregnant but also not ready for a baby just yet!


----------



## aidensxmomma

borr.dg.baby said:


> Sunday was my DDs birthday and I have been a hormonal mess over it! I don't remember being that hormonal in her other birthdays, I think it has to do with her doing everything on her own now and she's just gotten so big, not much baby left! :cry:

I'm a mess for my kids birthdays too. The first day of school is also rough. :hugs:



Hope16 said:


> I'm with you ladies! This heat is killing me, but I sit in AC all day so I'm not sure if that's what is causing all this swelling/pain. By the time I get home from work, I look like a swollen mess! I attached a collage of my poor ankles. I elevate them at work and ice them when I get home but they are just gross.
> 
> My DH is sick, so I took our dog for a walk last night. She isn't the most obedient. By the time I got back home, I was so sore and swollen I literally sat on my back deck and cried. My DH came out to see what was wrong, and I told him I wasn't really sure...I'm just tired and swollen and always so achy. I just needed a good cry! Pregnancy hormones I guess.
> 
> Anyone else just cry like that?

I cry too over just about everything. All it takes is something little and i can break down in tears. My favorite time to do it is when I get mad about something; instead of just being angry, I normally cry instead. :dohh:

The heat is absolutely horrible here. My ac has been on for days already. My kids and I are staying holed up in the house until it cools down some. We will also be having slumber parties in the living room since my ac isn't capable of cooling any other rooms besides the living room.


----------



## MummaMoo

Not getting the swelling much here, maybe a little bit but not extreme. Do get a tight feeling in my legs so just sit with them up a bit.
So jealous over the air con! 

As for crying? Yep! Last weekend I had Sophie all day on Saturday, and she decided to be as difficult as possible, so I had a bit of a meltdown. Then on the Sunday I caused some of the flooring to lift when I used the steam mop. It's the teeniest bit and barely noticeable, but I broke my heart over it, despite MrMoo being particularly ok about it all. I went SO over the top "you worked so hard to make this place look nice and I just follow behind destroying everything! Waaaaaaaaaaaaa!"
Last pregnancy I was even worse.

Realised today I have only ...... 8 days of work left! And my boss told me today that I do have an extra days annual leave to add in before I go. Eek! :happydance:
I have considered using some of my company sick allowance too, as I know I haven't used my full 10days. I'm just at the point where I don't want to play anymore.


----------



## amantila

I've been quiet lately because I have been traveling and visiting family and friends over the last two weeks. I'm at my mom's house right now and will be flying back home tomorrow! My mom's dog is driving me absolutely INSANE. I'm such an animal lover but I can't stand her dog. He's just big and powerful and crazy and a bully. We've always had labs growing up, and I loved them so much, but this newest lab is THE WORST. Doing anything, even simple tasks, is infinitely harder with him around. He acts like he is never fed (he is fed well...healthy weight) and always tries to steal food from me as I'm making it. He will nip me in the butt or step on my toes because he gets right under your feet and he is jumpy and I don't want to be jumped on. I can't do laundry or dishes without him trying to steal something from me or jump on me. He will just bark as loud as he can at me if I don't pay attention to him for longer than 10 minutes (I take him outside to play as much as I feel capable of right now...I can't take him for walks because he's crazy and weighs 75 lbs and I can't handle him if he tries to run). He walks around the kitchen opening drawers and cabinets and slamming them closed again because he's bored. Every time my phone rings he thinks something bad is happening and jumps over the gate that confines him to his area in the house and goes crazy running everywhere. He wakes everyone up at 5:30 because my mom gives in and feeds him breakfast and then goes back to bed. He is honestly the worst behaved dog I've ever known and he is driving me insane and I feel badly because he is bored during the day but he is 75 pounds and overly energetic and strong and I can't do much with him besides take him out in the backyard and play fetch with him. Even that gets scary because he will drop the ball for you to throw it to him and then when I bend over to pick it up he will sometimes charge at me to get the ball again before I do. I'm scared he will plow me over or give me a concussion when he does that. One more day with him. UGH. I feel awful for getting so angry at an animal who just needs better training and more activity, but I'm too pregnant and cranky to be dealing with him right now. End rant.


----------



## x-ginge-x

:brat: I would be opening a can of whoopass on the dog :growlmad: dogs with no manners are a pet peeve!

Oh yes ladies definitely room for more in the pool, barely slept for two days! Ugh


----------



## campn

Aman- Aww hun I'm so sorry. He sounds like he has pretty bad anxiety problems. We had a dog like that and eventually I had to find her a better home with owners who can handle her anxiety better, but with having a toddler at home I couldn't keep up mentality or physically. She'd also always steal our food, especially my son's cause he was little and couldn't defend himself. She'd cry and bark and bark all day and night, run away and have me chase her, I couldn't deal with it anymore. 

Hopefully the next day goes fast for you. Being pregnant is already hard and stressful without any added stress! 

AFM: Update on my GD: My numbers have been really low, I think my body definitely knows how to handle normal food, cause I haven't had any high numbers even after eating junk, so I think I just either have a mild case or the 100 grams of pure sugar shocked my system. I got 97 today after chicken and potatoes!


----------



## xanzaba

We came back from a long weekend to broken ac. The good news is that it is under warranty but the bad news is it's going to be $1500. We were in the house for 1 hour and I started to feel sick, so I went in the pool, but it was 90 degrees. We ended up checking into a hotel and I feel fine now, baby's kicking double time, but it was scary last night. I started to get period-like cramps and of course freaked out. It's also frustrating because we finally got to the point where our finances were stable, then this!


----------



## hopie2015

Ugh...sorry Xan. That is a lot of $$. I'm glad you got to a comfie hotel though with a/c. This heat is terrible. I know it is bad for us pg ladies, and I haven't looked into the problems it could cause.. just know we need to keep ourselves cool.

Amant- good to hear from you and sorry your mom's dog is like that. Luckily you are getting away from it now. Have a safe flight home.

Mum- glad the appt. went great and cyst is fine. Good you haven't had much swelling yet..me too. Knock on wood as I am sure I will get it one of these weeks!

Hope and others -- on swelling...totally normal, especially since we are all in a very hot summer but I always remember my friend years ago at month 8 telling me about her swelling. I told her not to worry, that my sister had the ankle swelling too, etc. Well, she ended up going to the hospital and was treated for pre-eclampasia. I'm not meaning to scare anyone but read that swelling should be reported to doctor. They can do a test for protein in urine and check your blood pressure. 

Campn- your numbers are incredibly good! I also think just a v. mild case you have and me too with the strong reaction to that sugary drink-- could have just taken our bodies long time to process it, as never drink sugary stuff. You look great and I love that dress in your photo!

Of course only wedding I go to in 2 years, is during a heat wave. 100 degrees and I sure hope we are inside! Next scan is Monday. Have been feeling sick all week and sure it is change in the hormones but I am hoping baby arrives a week or two early! :)

Mari- good you aren't going outside. Our heat wave is now til next Wed.
Everyone stay cool and have a great weekend!


----------



## ajarvis

Glad you ladies are finding ways to stay cool. I remember being pregnant in Toronto with extreme temperatures and makes me grateful even more for not living there any longer!

We're coming up to our hot part of summer - 27 degrees today and probably max out around 30 in the next couple weeks.


----------



## MeganS0326

MummaMoo- That is too cute that your DH blowing raspberries on your belly gave the baby a fright. :haha:

x-ginge-x - Make room in that pool for one more whale please!!

campn - Yummmm, steak! I've been saying this whole pregnancy that I'm looking forward to a medium rare steak and a margarita as my reward meal after labor. :haha:

Hope16 - That swelling looks terrible. So sorry you are having to put up with that. I had terrible swelling with DS but so far I've managed to not have any this time. I had BP issues last time and so far that hasn't been the case this time so I think that is why I've been lucky on the swelling front. Are you monitoring your BP?

Amantila - that dog sounds awful. Glad you don't have to deal with him much longer. My dog can be a bit of a pain sometimes with the stealing food thing. Drives me crazy. Anytime DS is eating he just follows him around waiting for something to drop or for him to carry the food low enough for him to swipe. Grrrr!

Xan - sorry about the broken AC. I'm lucky as my DH is in the HVAC field so if ours went out he could fix it in a jiffy. I don't know what I'd do with out AC. Ours runs constantly.  It's been over 100 here everyday for the past two weeks and I'm dying even just stepping outside.

AFM - I got my raspberry leaf tea today!! Starting tonight going to be drinking one cup a day. I also ordered some clary sage oil for when I'm a little further along. I have a whole master plan to get her out by 38 or 39 weeks. Wish me luck! Also got my crib bedding in so this weekend we are going to be picking out paint! Eeek! So much to do!!!

Edit to add pic of bedding!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3520.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xanzaba

Megan- I am totally jealous. It was 88 degrees in the house when we got back at 10 this morning, and it wasn't fixed until 3 today! It's currently down to 80 degrees after 3 hours. I might have to move back north soon... Oh, and I love the bedding!

The good news is it was $400 cheaper than they quoted, and told us about a program from the energy company that protects against power surges. If it happens again, and the ac isn't protected they will fix it for free.

Also, DH found out today he's getting a raise. So today looks totally better than yesterday :)


----------



## MeganS0326

Xan - I hope you are cool soon. That's great that it was cheaper than originally quoted. My DH is kinda silly with the AC stuff. He built a bar in our garage and installed a second AC unit out there. If ours in the house goes out I can just retreat to the garage :haha: So happy your hubby found out about the raise today. What good timing!!


----------



## campn

Hopie- Oh I can imagine! I've no idea why anyone would get married in the summer! Almost anywhere you are in North America it'll be hot! Hotter for us preggos! So sorry you're still sick hun, that blows I'm sure. Good luck on your scan next week, so exciting! 

Meg- Beauriful bedding, so pretty! Also thank you for reminding me about the tea, I wasn't sure when I need to start drinking this. I really do hope I go earlier this time as 40+1 with DS was awful! I know it could have been worse! 

Xan- We just found out DH got a promotion to a senior level and raise today too! Congrats to us mama! July is looking good so far! Looks like those kids are good luck. 

We installed the fan and curtains I'll have to post a picture soon, but I went with grey curtains as I didn't want the room to be too pink so thought it'd be nice to break it with an accent color. Just need to hang some book shelves/frames and we are done with the nursery.


----------



## xanzaba

Yay- campn. It's really good timing with all of the upcoming expenses. We've put quite a bit of work into the house and feel like we've used up any buffer we had. So this will definitely help.

Baby has been having hiccups like crazy, also moving around quite a bit. I've read that the hiccups are a good sign that he's practicing breathing, so I'm happy even if it does make it hard to fall asleep sometimes with that little tickle.


----------



## Hope16

Rant!

My husband and I are torn between two names, Julian or Landon.

I love Julian! however, my sister in law who I'm not too fond of keeps referring to him as "Juls" and it is driving me crazy! 

First, if I wanted him to be called Juls I would name him just that. I don't want him referred to as Juls so early in life. Maybe when he is older, his friends can nickname him...but I don't want him being stigmatized before he is even born!

It's pushing me towards Landon, or any other name for that matter! 

My husband thinks it's bothering me more so because I don't like her lol which might have something to do with it. He said if I really hate Juls as a nickname I am better off not even choosing the name.

How do I handle this??


----------



## MummaMoo

So...... Today, I had my breakdown. On the way to work. I'd already decided that next week I was going to take a couple of sick days, but just driving to work it hit me that I didn't even want to go back after those couple of days, so planned to go and see the HR administrator to see what could be done. Tears flowed and they've barely stopped all day. As soon as I got in the office that was it, told them the sooner I finish, the better - I just can't do it anymore, and I don't think I want to. So the bosses have sorted it. Today has been my last day at work. They even told me I can go whenever I want today, but stuck it out to the bitter end (not that I did anything, no-one would let me lift a finger). I've been an emotional wreck all day, which is very much me. My boss knows that once the tears start flowing, I've reached my breaking point, and once i'm there, there's no going back.
I just got sick of feeling tired, hot, not being physically able to do everything I'm meant to, not being able to fit in uniform, my work shoes being tight..... EVERYTHING.
So now I have tears of relief, and also frustration that I didn't make it as far as I wanted to. A physical job in the summer at nearly 35 weeks pregnant, it turns out, is a big ask.

My work maternity trousers are already in the bin :)


----------



## campn

Xan- I completely understand! We've barely made it pay check to pay check especially with my doctor making me pay her upfront and not going through my insurance at all so everything we've paid so far is out of pocket. They just milked and drained our bank account. If it wasn't for my parents and inlaws helping us buy the big items we'd probably have nothing now. 

Hope- I'd go with the name YOU like! Screw her. Next time cringe when she says that and say oh please don't call him this I hate it, I think once you tell her that she shouldn't mention it again, but please don't give up on the name you like for her or for anyone else! If someone starts calling Juliette, Julie I'd also tell them off cause I hate Julie. I'd rather they call her Jules, or Juliette and I'll make sure they know it. 

Mumma- Big big hug to you! You've made it so so far being pregnant in the summer and with being so far into your pregnancy and still tending to your daughter I say you've stuck it out more than I would have. Heck I don't even work and I cry and complain about everything now. I can sense you're going to be more relieved and happier now and you can enjoy this time before baby comfortably at home! (Semi comfy, third trimester still sucks!) ;)


----------



## x-ginge-x

My father in law is called Julian, and yep jools is his nickname, don't like him, he's an idiot tbf so my opinion is Landon haha 

Pleased with myself I bought my oldest a snuggle blanket and it cost £22 I've had ago at making one and quite impressed with result!

turned out pretty well


----------



## Sweety21

Hope,if you don't like being nick named your baby as juls, I would better pick Landon. Because, no matter what some people will definitely try and call bbay juls. I get hating sil for nicknaming baby so soon. My SILdid same but, my dh was the one who spoke and stopped it going any further. Lol.

Mumma, sorry you felt like that and glad it's over now. I know where are you coming from. Had similar situation with dd. Enjoy your break!


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks Campn and Sweety, I think I've been ignoring what my body has been trying to tell me for weeks, which is classic me, until I reach my breaking point. I always told my bosses that when I want help, I'll ask for it, knowing full well I'm too stubborn to admit I need help! I'm my worst own enemy - but yes, I'm feeling relieved already, and planning some social visits to occupy our time :)

Hope, just tell SIL straight. Don't let her put you off the name completely.

Whoever posted the bedding (sorry forgotten who already!) - it's lovely! Very stylish!


----------



## xanzaba

Hope- I agree, you can't choose nicknames, so maybe your SIL did you a favor in a twisted way. I've already started talking to my belly as Lee or Lee-Lee, and it's driving my mom crazy. I don't actually mind if she's a bit put off by it as she has been a little pushy herself. I've realized my dad pronounces it more like "Lee-yam" which I don't really care for, but he gets so excited and is so cute.

Mumma- I'm sorry your frustrated, but Monday you'll be happy to not have to go back, you'll forget all of your worries.

I've started making lists of all of the things I have to do before baby's born. Some are essential (take car to carwash and install car seat) and some are more on the vain side (get haircut before baby arrives). For work, it's hard because there is no way I can finish everything, I hope there are things I can do even after baby arrives. So I'm trying to get all of the thinking things done now while I'm relatively not sleep deprived. One thing I realized is very important is hurricane preparation! I could barely stand not having air conditioning for 2 hours yesterday and camped out in the pool again. I can't imagine trying to survive for a few days without it, or electricity, or clean water. Fortunately we could always go down to my parents, who live 1 hour away if need be.


----------



## campn

Xan- I should make a list too! Mainly though I'd like to get a mani and pedi and get a gel manicure so it lasts so the first week or so I don't completely feel like someone else! I remember my first shower after having my son, it felt like a billion dollars! Until I heard the baby crying and my milk let down in the shower! :haha:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hope16 said:


> Rant!
> 
> My husband and I are torn between two names, Julian or Landon.
> 
> I love Julian! however, my sister in law who I'm not too fond of keeps referring to him as "Juls" and it is driving me crazy!
> 
> First, if I wanted him to be called Juls I would name him just that. I don't want him referred to as Juls so early in life. Maybe when he is older, his friends can nickname him...but I don't want him being stigmatized before he is even born!
> 
> It's pushing me towards Landon, or any other name for that matter!
> 
> My husband thinks it's bothering me more so because I don't like her lol which might have something to do with it. He said if I really hate Juls as a nickname I am better off not even choosing the name.
> 
> How do I handle this??

I have run into this situation a couple times. The first time was with DD1. The name I had originally chosen for her was Jennady. My mom's best friend (who I'm not particularly fond of) starting calling her Jenny, which completely put me off the name. I couldn't stand the nickname and changed her name altogether. I ended up naming her Madalynn with Mady as a nickname. In retrospect, I couldn't have dealt with the name/nickname that I'd originally chosen. And since it seemed like the most common way to shorten the name, I figured it wouldn't be worth fighting it.

For this LO, the boy's name OH and I originally picked out was Phillip. However, I cringe every time I hear the nickname, Phil. I decided it wasn't worth trying to fight it and we changed our boy's name to Everett. My mom has started calling him Vett *cringe* My mom tends to make up weird nicknames for all of her grandkids, though, and I can at least deal with Vett as opposed to Phil. Plus, I don't think it'll be very common for Everett's name to be shortened, so I'm not worried about everyone picking up on it and using it. 

So basically, it's a matter of whether or not you can handle it if LO is called by a nickname you can't stand. If you can make SIL stop calling him Juls, then stick with the name you love. If you can't and think that others are going to start calling him that as well, maybe go with a different name.

I hope that made sense. :flower:


----------



## Hope16

I appreciate all the feedback. I envy people who just "know" from the beginning what their LO will be named and have no doubts. I worry so much over giving him a name people will ruin with silly nicknames or whom may poke fun, I just can't seem to commit to a name!


----------



## MummaMoo

We get people calling Sophie "Soph" all the time. At first we didn't like it at all, and would correct people, but now even I do it!


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm not to keen on nicknames. I think that's why I gravitate to short simple names. Boys names are way harder to chose IMO. I would say to tell SIL to not call him Jules but unfortunately she won't be the only one to do it so it might be best to scrap the name if it bothers you too much.


----------



## campn

Hope- Whatever name you come up with, people will find or make up their own nickname. They'll find a way, people are this gifted! So might as well go with a name you like, and if you hear a nickname you're not loving just tell them.


----------



## Sweety21

Hope, we are the ones who have not even think about name till baby arrives. I agree that no matter what people do find nick names. My dd is called Mohini still few people call her Moni or dolly etc. 

Mumma, it's really good thing to listen to your body. And you did right thing listening to it. Sometimes we try tobe strong but, in real it's better to ask for help.

Afm, going for Appointment. will update GTT results!


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies I've been away because family was visiting. Everytime I tried to get on to catch up my mom would come in the room and try to read over my shoulder. I love her so much, but it's nice to finally have some "me" time again. Amazing how much has went on with everyone in the last ten days. I had a great time catching up on all the posts. There's so much I want to respond to, but for now I'll just say three things:

Moo, that's so funny about the raspberries! I really appreciated that story. Glad to hear as well that work was so fabulous with working it all out so that you could take leave early. It's so hard just to walk around, I can't imagine doing what you did every day. 

Mari, I'm sorry to hear they scared you like that. Just a few more days now, and hopefully you'll have nothing but good news. :hugs: I'm glad you're feeling more positive, and I agree with everyone that it's probably just because he's so big they can't see everything. 



campn said:


> AFM- I saw my dietian yesterday and I felt like she was so judgemental! She kept saying how I shouldn't be eating cakes and pies and ice cream which things I never even eat! She just made it seem that just because my couldnt couldn't handle 100 grams of sugar that I must be pigging out everyday. Grrr. Also she was like don't eat fatty food like bacon, or sausage or eggs, or things with sodium, or things with nitrates or things with artificial sweeteners. Like okay so limit carbs and sugar and cut all this out, what is left for me to eat!? Chalk?
> 
> I've started testing my blood sugar and have gotten really good and low numbers so I'm not going to bother too much with her restrictions. I got 79 after eating dinner yesterday.
> 
> I also met my doctor after her and she was pretty awesome about it all, she scheduled me for a 36 week growth scan to see how big baby is, but so far I'm measuring right on track.

Campn, I got so upset at the stigma of how I was treated by some of the diabetes care team (who really should know better) that I never went back to see them again. I had one woman tell me "just stop drinking soda." Well, that would be great advice if I actually drank soda. Another one acted like I was out of my mind to drink whole milk. She said "No one but baby cows should drink whole milk." Well, actually whole milk from pasture raised cows is way healthier than skim milk from factory farmed cows, it has more omega 3s and all sorts of other benefits. It was annoying to know more about nutrition than she did. Luckily, my diabetes coach that keeps track of my finger sticks and meds is really great. She always says, "there's a limit on what we can do. It's really all up to the placenta." She's simultaneously empowering but doesn't make me feel like it's my fault. I hope you luck out too and find someone on your diabetes care team that can actually be caring. I'm really impressed with your after dinner numbers. That's amazing! wtg! It really shows that what you're doing is working. 

As for everyone else, sorry for the ups and downs, but glad to read it's mostly all positive goings on for everyone. It was weird being away for so long; I thought about you ladies almost everyday, wondering how you were. Glad to be back :hugs:


----------



## MummaMoo

Great to have you back Uni :hugs:


----------



## Sweety21

No GD! I passed and so relived. But, still have low hb and results are bad. So, they are putting me on iron meds. Here in Japan you don't get iron and other multivitamin unless absolutely necessary. 

Welcome back Uni.


----------



## xanzaba

Uni- I'm glad to see you back and hear that everything is going well. I was starting to wonder where you were, and glad to hear that it was family keeping you away :hugs:

Sweety- Sorry you have low iron, but hopefully you will feel better because of the meds. I was feeling so tired and started taking iron and feel much better. I'm less tired and don't run out of breath.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## amantila

Hi uni! I had to take a little break due to being with family too. I totally understand how you feel. It was nice to see them, but I'm enjoying being back in my own home and having some "me" time.

So apparently my car's ac has just decided that it's done. I'm so scared to bring it in because I don't want to pay a gazillion dollars to fix it...but I literally can't handle 95+ degree heat in a car without ac. My husband was like..."Can't you just drive with the windows down?" Me: "Yeah sure, if you want me to get into another accident because the heat makes me dizzy and unable to focus and you want me to potentially go into preterm labor." I told him it couldn't wait and needs to be fixed like...yesterday. 

We went to our childbirth education class part 1 yesterday (part 2 is today). OH MY GOODNESS. I hated it so much. I'm squeamish and prefer not to know all of the details. I just want to go and get the basics and logistics (ie: timing contractions, what my options are at the hospital, who to call, where to go, etc.). Listening to a meditation cd about a rainbow going through you and enveloping you in all the beautiful colors to keep you warm and safe and happy is SO not my thing. I appreciate that that works for some people, but not me.


----------



## MummaMoo

Ha! No Amantilia, doesn't sound like my kind of thing either - I'd be the one rolling my eyes saying "oh, purrlease" and getting the giggles. We never went to any parentcraft groups with Sophie and haven't bothered this time either. 
Hope you get the cars a/c fixed soon! I have ours set to arctic conditions at the moment!


----------



## campn

Uni- Yay I'm so glad you're back! I notice some of the ladies disappear and it makes me sad. This is my main support group and I love it and love all of you ladies and you understand more than anyone what we are all going through cause you go through it yourselves! It's good to have family time but it usually leaves me feeling drained! I can't believe that lady told you skim milk is better than whole milk! My son's pediatrician few years ago said something like that and told me to switch him and I thought she's crazy for wanting to switch an 18 months old to a low fat diet! I should totally prank her and ask if rum would spike my sugar ;) 

Aman- That is such a man thing to say! I would totally have a panic attack and get real contractions if I overheat, as soon as I'm in the car the AC is blasted and I chug ice cold water. Don't feel bad, my DH told me to get on the last step of the ladder to help him hold the fan he was installing. Last step of a ladder for a 5'1 woman might as well be the top of Everest. I thought he was insane and walked away. 

I've never attended those birthing classes either, I'm also on "need to know" basis. I know things can go wrong but I don't want to go into my labor panicking over what ifs, I'm always good at doing that without horror stories.


----------



## Sweety21

Aman, What a answer to your hubby! I would have definitely said same thing. And I would rather not know everything because, it would definitely put me in panic attack mode if something is going wrong.

Xan, I am so glad to hear meds did the trick for you. I wish it does same for me but, just took one dose and I am already puking!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Aman - The ac in my OH's car went out a week or two ago as well. We went to Wal-Mart and bought an ac recharge kit. Its a hose thing and a can of some sort of pressurized air. It cost around $15 and seemed fairly simple to use (I wasn't around when OH used it). But it worked and OH had ac in his car again, so if that's an option for you it may be worth looking into before having to spend tons of money at a repair shop.

I have to agree about the meditation. It is definitely not my thing at all. I've tried meditation many times in many different situations and I just feel stupid doing it. I went to a birthing class during this pregnancy (mostly for OH's benefit). If I didn't already have kids and know how everything goes, I would have been absolutely scared sh*tless. :haha:


----------



## Mummy1506

Hope everyone is doing well! I can't believe September is coming round so quickly & sure we will start seeing some early arrivals next month too!!! 

GD still totally diet controlled & team really pleased baby is measuring just perfect along with fluid levels etc so thrilled &#128516;. Our little lady is weighing around 4lbs so think that's pretty average. 

I've now finished work too so have the next 7 weeks to prepare & get the house sorted.


----------



## campn

Mummy1506 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! I can't believe September is coming round so quickly & sure we will start seeing some early arrivals next month too!!!
> 
> GD still totally diet controlled & team really pleased baby is measuring just perfect along with fluid levels etc so thrilled &#128516;. Our little lady is weighing around 4lbs so think that's pretty average.
> 
> I've now finished work too so have the next 7 weeks to prepare & get the house sorted.

I'm glad your GD is very well controlled and everything is checking out! I hope it continues that way for all of us. 

And you're so right I bet we see babies in August coming early! Especially from Mumma :D I doubt that would be me, knowing me I'll go few days overdue :p


----------



## ssarahh

Sorry I've been so quiet on here ladies. I do follow along and think of you all.

It's been a rough few months with DH and his ankle but think we are finally getting there. I am starting to struggle if I am completely honest with working full time, looking after him as he still can't walk, walking our two dogs everyday and trying to see my family etc. I'm coping but only just! Only 10 more days until his next follow up and we will know where we are more.

Baby seems to be growing well. I'm getting loads of rib kicks. Last time I went to the midwife bubs was head down. Everyone tells me I look as though I'm carrying a boy and I'm starting to really believe bubs is a boy. I will try and upload most recent bump pic.

So exciting that we might have some more babies next month. Time sure is flying. 

Glad all is well with you ladies. Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xanzaba

Amantila- if he doesn't want to fix it, maybe he'd swap with you. I bet he would bring it to the garage immediately once you suggested that :haha:

Ssarahh- good to hear from you that all is good. I hope DH's ankle heals quickly.

Sweety- :hugs: hope you adjust to the medication.


----------



## Mummy1506

campn said:


> Mummy1506 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! I can't believe September is coming round so quickly & sure we will start seeing some early arrivals next month too!!!
> 
> GD still totally diet controlled & team really pleased baby is measuring just perfect along with fluid levels etc so thrilled &#128516;. Our little lady is weighing around 4lbs so think that's pretty average.
> 
> I've now finished work too so have the next 7 weeks to prepare & get the house sorted.
> 
> I'm glad your GD is very well controlled and everything is checking out! I hope it continues that way for all of us.
> 
> And you're so right I bet we see babies in August coming early! Especially from Mumma :D I doubt that would be me, knowing me I'll go few days overdue :pClick to expand...

Hope your GD is going ok too? Here in the U.K. I'm not able to go overdue as they will induce at 40 weeks if she hasn't made an appearance by then which is highly unlikely as I was 11/12 days over with both my boys &#128584;.


----------



## campn

Mummy- So far my numbers have been really good so looks like my diet is controlling it just fine, but my doctor also said she won't let me go overdue, I had DS at 40+1 so crossing everything this baby comes a little bit early. I don't want to be induced but whatever that will get baby here all nice and safe. I'm going to try all those labor inducing old wives tales though maybe once I hit 37-38 weeks!


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> And you're so right I bet we see babies in August coming early! Especially from Mumma :D I doubt that would be me, knowing me I'll go few days overdue :p

OMG truly hope so! Give me a couple more weeks and this baby can come whenever he/she likes!


----------



## xanzaba

I'm either getting induced or c-section at 39 weeks, so 8/25?


----------



## campn

Mumma and Xan- I'm so excited to see babies on here! I'm probably going to be completely jealous and excited and squealing all at the same time. Can you get baby fever while pregnant?? :p


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm also very likely to be induced at 39 weeks (or possible c-section if LO keeps being stubborn about his position) so there's a good possibility that Everett will be born at the end of August - I'll be 39 weeks on August 28 :shock:


----------



## amantila

xan: haha so true! I actually suggested swapping cars which really drove the point home because he knows I HATE driving his truck! But at least it has ac so it won't make me nauseous and dizzy!

sarahh...glad to hear from you! Sorry it's been so difficult with DH and his ankle surgery :[ Hopefully you get good news at the next follow up! Your bump is looking great! I'm getting lots of rib kicks too :]

aidensxmomma...we actually tried that recharge can thing today but either my hubby couldn't figure out how to do it (which is totally a possibility because he is SO not handy) or my ac has a bigger problem. Bringing it in tomorrow morning as early as possible to beat the heat and get it checked out. And I agree about the meditation thing...I just feel stupid doing it! I know lots of ways to calm myself down and relax but the whole meditation cd type thing does NOT work for me.

campn: hahaha men can really be clueless sometimes. I'm just happy I feel comfortable putting my foot down with him...with my ex I was always cowering and afraid to disappoint him so I never stood up for myself. We at least have a much healthier dynamic...even though he's totally dumb sometimes and driving me insane right now!

AFM: Exciting day here! My nephew was born this morning 3 weeks early! My sister in law is crazy and felt labor pains starting at 3am but didn't want to wake up her husband. So she labored all night by herself and then by morning she couldn't move because she was in so much pain, she was rushed to hospital by ambulance, arrived at hospital, and delivered 18 minutes after arrival! I told my husband that he should NOT expect getting to sleep through my labor haha. I was just shocked by how fast everything happened for her! I'm afraid I'll be in labor for days haha. She had a beautiful, healthy 6 pound 2 oz boy though...can't wait to meet him! Yay!


----------



## Sweety21

Oh, I think I forgot to share with you all that my section date is fixed It's "September 10th". Anyone scheduled or due on same date? The shit is getting real ladies!


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies it is nice to know I was missed :) Thank you for welcoming me back so warmly! 

Sweety, I'm glad you've got a date! I think they're going to have me go on the 5th of Sept. The date still isn't finalized, but I was told I'm going to get a membrane sweep two days before whatever date is decided to see if that will get things going. It does all seem really soon now. 

Aman, it's horrible but the air conditioning is out in my car too! So, I really feel for you. For me, it wasn't just the charge, it was something else, something expensive (le sigh). My main strategy to cope is to avoid driving anywhere. Sadly, I am compelled to leave the house at times. What I do is, I have a water bottle that mists, I bring lots of ice water to drink, and ... you know those frozen sports injury packs? I bring several of those and drape them on my shoulders or legs. It sucks, I'm not even kidding, but those three things do make it bearable. I hope you don't have to drive anywhere till you get the AC fixed! But, if you do have to, bring ice packs! 

On the subject of guided meditations, I can never take them seriously. If it's something simple like "Focus on your breath and relax" I can handle it, but the minute it tries to get fancy by making me imagine a waterfall or a field of flowers or whatever, I'm done. I don't think visualization would be helpful for me at all during labor. I'm going to try some self hypnosis, but it contains zero rainbows lol ]

I did like my child birthing class. Maybe because she was just practical and didn't make us practice all the breath work stuff during class. I didn't get too many uncomfortable details either, thank goodness. It was all very matter of fact. 

I'm super excited that some friends sent me the rather expensive diaper bag I wanted. It was totally unexpected, as they've moved out of state and I didn't even know that they knew I was pregnant :) I can finally pack baby's bag for the hospital and free up some room in my bag for a couple more things :dance:


----------



## campn

Uni- lol I'm a total skeptic! If someone would tell me something like "now imagine your vagina opening up like a beautiful flower" I'd seriously physically hurt them especially if I'm in the middle of pushing. 

My annoying mil kept touching me during my labor before I got any pain meds and I was tired, in pain and so hot and her rubbing her hands all over me was too too much in this state I was in. I've NO idea how I didn't call her a b**** or smacked her sticky hands away.


----------



## aidensxmomma

campn said:


> Uni- lol I'm a total skeptic! If someone would tell me something like "now imagine your vagina opening up like a beautiful flower" I'd seriously physically hurt them especially if I'm in the middle of pushing.

:rofl:

That's the greatest thing I've heard! Thank you for the much needed laugh! :haha:


----------



## ssarahh

campn said:


> Uni- lol I'm a total skeptic! If someone would tell me something like "now imagine your vagina opening up like a beautiful flower" I'd seriously physically hurt them especially if I'm in the middle of pushing.

This made me laugh so so much campn


----------



## xanzaba

Ha ha, the updates this morning are wonderful. I _love_ that you ladies are down to earth, no unicorn and leprechaun types. 

I never signed up for the classes (except baby CPR). Nowadays everything can be found on-line. 3 friends sent me books on preparing for pregnancy and 1 for preparing for the first year. I really don't want to try to be convinced to go natural. And I don't think you can go through pregnancy without some well-intentioned people telling you all the gory details of birth.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hey everyone, I've been a stalker more than a poster for a long time now -- I can never seem to stay caught up with this group. You all have so much going on!

I've had the dreaded GD diagnosis too, though I was only 0.1 over and my numbers are just fine under dietary control. I know it makes sense to cover all the bases, but pricking myself 7 times a day just to be told "yep, all fine" is no fun. I'm planning a blow-out meal once these babies are here.

I just wanted to check in and say that it's fantastic to see the end in sight.


----------



## Alea

Did you miss me?!

Lottie turned 1 month yesterday and is now 34+3 corrected, and weighs a whopping 4lb 6oz. She is being cared for in high dependency and they're hoping to transfer her to special care very soon. 

She is breathing for herself though does have oxygen running through nasal cannula, but that's to be expected. This is being gradually weaned and she may need to come home on a small amount of oxygen but lots could change between now and discharge. 

She feeds well and poo's like a trooper! She's had a pretty turbulent 4 weeks but continues to do well and we can't wait to have her home soon. Maisie is smitten and I am still so in love with her!

I've kept up to date with the board despite not posting and I've thought of you all often. Although I hope it's not long before there's more Snugglers to join Lottie, I hope they keep cooking!


----------



## xanzaba

Yay, Alea :hugs: So glad to hear she is such a trooper and that, despite some ups and downs, she is proving to be a strong little trooper.


----------



## campn

Vivo- You're barely over and making you test 7 times!? I'm so sorry hun, I'm still not convinced that this GD test is even an accurate test, it's an outdated test that they came up with in the 70es and never changed anything about it. Not too long now though! 

Alea- We sure did miss you! So happy to hear your little fighter is doing so well! That's an amazing weight for a preemie so things sound like they're going great. I know breathing is probably the hardest to control but soon enough this will all be over and you wouldn't even guess she was born so early! Big hug! 

Nursery all done! Just gotta hang a book wall shelf and that's all. I enjoyed working on it but now I'm too tired lol. Just need to focus on packing my hospital bag and washing her clothes and keeping my GD under control.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## aidensxmomma

InVivo - It's nice to see you! :) Sorry that you were diagnosed with GD as well. :hugs:

Alea - So great to hear from you! Lottie sounds like such a strong girl and I'm so happy that she's doing well! :flower:

campn - The nursery looks great! Everett will be sleeping in our room, so we didn't have to decorate or anything. But we still need to clean/organize/rearrange our bedroom and living room. I've been procrastinating. :dohh:

Can I just have a little whine, ladies? Right now I'm visiting at my grandma's house. Part of the reason is because I like to visit, but the other part is because the heat was unbearable at my apartment for both me and the kids and my grandma has central air. :haha: The kids needed a change of scenery, too, and love visiting so it was win-win. However, I am having a really rough time without my OH around. He wouldn't have been around a lot this weekend anyway - he works 12 hour night shifts from 6p to 6a, then has to sleep during the day - and he's currently working a five day stretch. So I'd only get to see him for about 2 hours every day anyway. But it's just hard. I miss him and I miss being home. I know being up at my grandma's is the best for me and the kids right now but I'm very whiney about it anyway. It's only a couple more days now until I go home, but it still feels like forever.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Aiden :hugs: It must be hard single-parenting and being this pregnant and being away from home. DH went out of town for 10 days and it was bad enough caring for the pets. I went down to see my parents for a few days during that time and it drove me bonkers- I couldn't wait to be home. At this stage going away just isn't fun, is it? It felt so good to get back to "normal"


----------



## campn

Aiden- I completely understand! It's almost anxiety inducing for me to be on my own without DH and take care of everything. I hate it when he travels which happens frequently so just having him during the weekend is such a relief. I hope your DH is able to be more home soon. It's not easy at all. I hope your stay with your grandma is fun and helpful!


----------



## Lallie81

Wonderful news Alea, so happy for you.

We have been travelling a lot and had no Internet so I have just caught up... can't believe how much I need to do when we get home to dubai! Aiden I am currently feeling the exact opposite!! Have a week without DH starting Thursday and can't wait lol! But I hear you...I reckon by mid afternoon on day 1, when DS is lying on the road having a tantrum and I am trying to pick him up and carry him to safety I will realise just how handy my DH really is!!


----------



## MummaMoo

Oh Alea, hello! Glad to hear you're all well and Lottie is doing great!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Alea thankyou for the update and it's wonderful lo is doing so well! She really is a trooper! 

Not much going on here aside something I'm finding hard to swallow. This pregnancy has been totally over shadowed by the whole thing since finding out about it and I'm hoping I have a bond with baby once born because right now he feels like he could be anyone's :( sigh


----------



## ciz

Morning ladies. Sorry been super quiet. Just been trying to catch up on your posts. 
I never went to classes either and to be honest I laboured for 5 days so no matter how many classes I'd have gone to couldn't have prepared me for that amount of time haha. Absolutely sh**ing it that I'll be subjected to another 5day labour with this one but hopefully I might be able to handle it better. My bag is almost packed just need to get my food and drinks ready. Then do my final checklist. 

Loving your nursery pic's. Ds won't be in his own room for at least a year so we're not doing his room just yet. 

Been trying to think what present ds can give his big sister to say hello I'm your little brother. Anyone else doing this with their little ones?


----------



## MummaMoo

Ciz, I've put together a little good bag for Sophie from baby containing colouring book and crayons, a set of books, bubbles, bouncy ball, a little outfit and this:- https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412604165.jpg

Ginge, sorry to hear you're still feeling like this about baby, I'd not asked, but thought it sounded like you were getting over it, you were sounding very excited. :hugs:

Here, I'm on day one of my 12months off, dropped Sophie off at nursery but am expecting a phone call as she's not been her usual self this morning. The little rascal decided to drink from her outside water playtable yesterday so I'm hoping she's not got an upset tummy brewing!
Had a mini de-clutter and have just cleaned the bathroom so am going to sit and stitch for a while before I tackle something else.
Baby has been quiet again so hopefully that bit of action and a little sugar rush will get things moving. Am still getting movement so not too concerned. I guess there's not an awful lot of room in there now.


----------



## xanzaba

That's such a cute idea to buy a present from the baby for their older siblings :) 

I've been getting no-nonsense baby hiccups at least twice a day for the past couple of weeks. I started getting worried because he seems to wiggle around when he gets the hiccups, and I wanted to make sure he was okay/getting enough oxygen etc. But I read that it's a good sign, and that they get hiccups as they practice breathing. He must be getting big- the hiccups now feel less like a tickle and more like thunder rattling my left hip bone!


----------



## MummaMoo

Xan we're getting pretty strong baby hiccups here too, but yes, all good that they're exercising their lungs!
Sophie went the distance at nursery but has been very tearful and not herself. She's currently watching TV with her head resting on the baby bump. Quite funny as every now and then she gets a kick in the head! She'll just lift her head up and give bump a kiss then plonk her head back down :)


----------



## ajarvis

So much to catch up on! I've been spending alot of time with DH's family visiting his grandfather in the hospital. So not alot of internet time!

In regards to Julian - that's my oldest sons name and he definitely gets "Jules" as a nickname. But that's mostly by family. He has a bunch of other nicknames that his friends have given him that aren't relate to Julian at all lol. nicknames are a strange monster :p - he's 10.

Great update Alea! Awesome to hear :)

I'm finally week 30. Which to me makes it feel like the final countdown lol.

Next weekend I want to stain the one crib railing and hopefully clean out the baby's room. So we can start feeling more prepared! Got some big brother to watch tonight with my oldest while we fold laundry and catch up as they were on vacation with their dad for 10 days!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey everyone!

Alea that is great news! Glad Lottie is doing so well :)

I am jealous of the finished nursery! I feel like I have so much to do still! I hope to finish in a couple of weeks, and start with the baby laundry! Last time I washed all NB and 0-3 and blankets and stuff and bagged them all and it made me feel much more relaxed. 

I have a Drs appointment on Friday. I'll be 29 weeks, probably will be getting the glucose test and also an ultrasound to check on baby growth. I'm excited 

I've been going crazy with my DD on vacation :wacko: I ended up signing her up for a week of summer camp and I hope to catch up on my naps. I have been really tired lately! Anyone else? It's like first trimester again! :(


----------



## amantila

Alea...wonderful news! Lottie is a trooper! I've been thinking about you guys and am glad you stopped by to update us! 

mumma...LOVE the gift idea from baby sibling. The little hippo guy is adorable. I will try to remember something similar if I have a second baby :] And that is just too cute that Sophie kisses your belly after feeling baby kick...Sophie sounds like a sweetheart and ready to be a good big sis!

ciz...5 DAYS? Holy crap. I hope you have a much easier labor this time...you deserve it! I'm scared of being in labor for 24 hours or longer...my mom said she was in labor with me for 23 hours so I'm expecting it to be long. But I don't know about 5 days...that sounds absolutely miserable!

xan...my baby has been having crazy hiccups lately too! Haha. The weird thing is I keep feeling them in different places so I think he still must be turning and rolling around inside. Sometimes I feel them by my right hip bone, sometimes right in my bottom, and sometimes under my right rib cage! I think my baby is just practicing his acrobatics still :/ 

campn...your nursery is GORGEOUS. Come to my house and help me with mine? Haha. Juliette's room looks like a little girl's dream room!

borr...good luck with your next appointment and your gd test! And yes...I've been feeling really tired lately. Any time I try to get some housework or unpacking done, I'm exhausted after about 45 minutes and need to take a rest. I agree...it's like 1st trimester again except that in 1st trimester I could actually fall asleep. Now I'm just tired all the time but can't get a good sleep!

AFM: Starting to get anxious about getting everything done in time. I've been working on unpacking a little each day (garage is still full of moving boxes and miscellaneous items). I only have about three more weeks until I have to go back to work...teaching in August in an unairconditioned building...I'm going to die. I still have to finish the nursery, find a dresser for the nursery, wash his clothes and blankets, pack my hospital bag, and plan for the first few weeks of school. Oh and make sure my sub plans are all squared away for my maternity leave. How will I get everything done? I'm exhausted all the time now and it is SO hot :[ 

Also, bringing my car in for diagnosis tomorrow to see if they can fix the ac. Please send positive thoughts or prayers that it will be something I can afford! :[ I cannot drive without ac.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

aman I hope they can fix it fast and not too costly!

I agree it's even harder since you can't fall asleep as well as first tri. :(

I am also freaking out about getting stuff done, missing everything you are as well, I can't get anything done with DD on vacation and I'm afraid once she starts school I will be too far along and won't have time or energy.


----------



## ssarahh

Most recent bump pic from me. My belly sure is growing now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MummaMoo

Lots of luck with your next appointment borr. !

Hope the a/c in your car is easily fixed Amantilia!

No nursery for Sophie today, last night she was sick and is still battling a high temp, so got an emergency appointment at the docs later. Hopefully we can catch up on some sleep before we go, and then later too *yaaaaaaawn*

Lovely bump Sarah!


----------



## mari35racz36

hey ladies, I have not been one here too much the past week and need to catch up on all the posts.

I had my fetal MRI yesterday and wanted to give an update...

It was at the hospital for 5.5 hrs yesterday. Alot of the time spent waiting. Ugh! Everything went really well and the scan took about 30min. Baby was very cooperative and they got some good pictures. I will get the results by Friday.

Before my MRI, I have an appt with a genetic counselor and high risk OB. The genetic counselor basically took mine and hubby's medical history, explain the findings in the ultrasound and discuss all the tests that were possible. So the parts they could not see properly were the corpus callosum(divider of brain) and CSP. Apparently the CSP is a non functioning part of the brain that just holds fluid. When the high risk OB came in, she said this is not a doom and gloom type of situation. Gave me a huge sense of relief. She also said that she know for sure that at least 1/2 of the corpus callosum is there. Which is very good. I do not need to be transferred to high risk care and can continue with my reg OB. This is night and day from how I was feeling last week because I did not know alot of the info. 

Ive got my 34 week appt on Fri and really going to try an convince my OB not to let me go overdue. This baby is going to be big. The high risk OB even told me the baby will be big yesterday. lol My DD was 9lb11oz and I pushed for hours and couldn't get her out. In the end she was pulled out my forceps. I got a 4th degree tear from it all. Really don't want that happening again!


----------



## ciz

amantila said:


> ciz...5 DAYS? Holy crap. I hope you have a much easier labor this time...you deserve it! I'm scared of being in labor for 24 hours or longer...my mom said she was in labor with me for 23 hours so I'm expecting it to be long. But I don't know about 5 days...that sounds absolutely miserable!
> .

lol ye... it wasn't the most enjoyable experience. all the way through the pregnancy I was like no epidural for me blah blah... as soon as I was 5cm I was screaming for it. there would have been no way in hell I could push her out without drugs. 
Ive been talking to afew other unfortunate souls who had a long labour too and they've all said their 2nd came out in lightning speed haha. so maybe this one will be quicker.


----------



## xanzaba

OMG- ladies, I think baby has dropped!!! I noticed this morning I could see my ribs again. I asked my mom, who works in the ER, and she told me I am measuring around 26 weeks based on the fundus height (I'm actually 35 weeks on Thursday). So I guess I have a 2-4 week warning?!? EEK!!!


----------



## Hope16

Hi Everyone! I had such a busy weekend, I haven't had the chance to catch up! Sounds like everyone is doing well.

Alea I'm so happy Lottie is doing well! 

Mari, thank goodness for some positive news! Good luck at your appointment Friday.

ssarahh what a tiny bump! It's adorable. I feel like I swallowed a basketball lol

Campn, you have been my motivation at the end of a long day to work on my nursery lol I love what you have done!

Aman, I know it stinks to have to fix the AC but it's a must! Being pregnant with this heat is horrendous! You need AC lol Hopefully it won't be as much as you think.

AFM- I had my baby shower this past Sunday. It was lovely. We made it a Jack and Jill which I think turned out to be pretty cool. I've attached some pics!
 



Attached Files:







13631479_10210250937014461_4317509041875991572_n.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 10









13770300_10210250937414471_8700691731102491705_n.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 11









13781723_10210250936334444_1563426606680243201_n.jpg
File size: 60.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mari35racz36

I just got my MRI results and baby is completely normal!! I am so relieved!!! I felt like everything had stopped last week. Like I was frozen in time. I couldn't even walk into the baby's room without getting emtional. Now I can move on and know everything is ok! 

xan - I think I my baby has dropped too!! I can actually breathe better than before when baby was really pressing up high.

Hope16 - love the baby shower pics. You look fantastic!!

sarahh - love the bump pic!


----------



## ssarahh

mari35racz36 said:


> I just got my MRI results and baby is completely normal!! I am so relieved.
> 
> xan - I think I my baby has dropped too!! I can actually breathe better than before when baby was really pressing up high.

Absolutely fantastic news. So pleased for you x


----------



## hopie2015

Mari- I am jumping with joy for you!!! Sooo relieved and happy to hear this.. Thank God!! And yes, hopefully dr. will convince you to not go too long since baby is so big. I am soo thrilled for you!!

Alea- so great to hear from you and thrilled that baby Lottie is getting close to 5 pounds already and will be transferred soon. A stressful month for all of you, I am sure, and so glad this next month should be much easier and you will get to take her home soon. :) Keep us updated.

Inviv- so great to hear from you and glad the babies are doing great!!!

Hope - you look great and glad you had a great time at shower.
Sarah- bump looks adorable! My belly has finally grown..on the smaller size like your's too, but I bet in the coming weeks will surely get much bigger! You are still team green too, right?

Amant- sure hope a/c is fixed. Driving around in this heat wave without it is brutal. 

Xan- your mom said you are at 36 wks? Sounds like baby wants to make a late August arrival probably?? So exciting!! 

I've had an emotional roller coaster past 24 hours. I was thrown a surprise baby shower on Sunday! I couldn't believe it. It was soo nice to feel so incredibly over the moon happy! 
Then yesterday was my appt. (I have a good lesson for all here) It was a biophysical 30 minute ultrasound. They saw everything okay except baby practicing breathing. Doctor looked at results and also that baby was only 4 pounds, 1 oz, dropping to 19th percentile and said she was concerned. Sent me right away to hospital for non-stress test. Baby's heart looked great on test. Couldn't sleep last night, so worried about having the ultrasound today they needed to repeat. OH was pretty much a wreck. So just got back from dr. and great news-- all is okay!!
Baby practiced breathing right when the tech started scan so we didnt have to wait. Also said other tech was wrong on measurement and she got 4 lbs 11 oz, so no growth concern.

So we are over the moon happy again!! So relieved.

Now lesson is (and they didn't tell me this before yesterday's scan). Always eat before an ultrasound. One hour before and then again soon before. It makes the baby move. (baby was asleep yesterday and I didnt eat much since felt sick). Tech said if dr. told me to eat before, could have avoided that whole scare.

I am sooo happy for the happy news here and Mari- this sense of relief is just amazing, isn't it?!


----------



## ssarahh

Thank you for the compliments ladies.

Hope - you look fab in your pics! Glad you had a fab time.

Hopie - glad the ultrasound went well. I can't imagine how stressful it must have been. I'm still team yellow and don't even really have an inkling of what I'm having x


----------



## Lallie81

Wonderful news Mari, so happy for you


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie, Marie- the scares are the worst, but I'm glad you ladies are doing well and that babies are fine.

Hopie thanks for the tip on eating before the ultrasound. My doctor said that you should expect that ultrasound measurements can be up to 1 1/4 lbs off either way.
My mom said that you can approximate how far along you are by measuring from the bellybutton to the top of the uterus. From that she said she would guess I was 26 weeks if I were to come into the emergency room, which means that my uterus has dropped or that the baby is measuring small (ha ha, no chance of that with my giant baby!) Also I can see my ribs between my chest and my bump, which is new. So, I guess the baby is preparing to engage. It's not a great predictor of when baby will show, but in general happens 2-4 weeks before delivery.

Lovely bumps and baby showers. I can't believe that we're all nearly there.


----------



## Hope16

Hopie, that is fantastic news! I am relieved for you that all is well. 

I must say it makes me nervous that from 24 weeks (my last ultrasound) til now (33 weeks tomorrow)...my doctor doesn't do any ultrasounds. Basically I go in, tell him how I've been feeling, they check for protein in my urine, listen to the baby's heartbeat, and he measures the outside of my stomach. That's it! He said my next ultrasound isn't until 37 weeks! 

Anyone else's doctor as laid back as mine?


----------



## xanzaba

Hope- I feel exactly the same. So many appointments and they don't do much except give you a chance to let them know if something is wrong. But it also means that they're not worried about you. Ultrasounds and even doppler are considered safe, but we don't really know if tons of ultrasounds are safe, so once you've gotten this far, if there is no reason to worry, they prefer to do less. Ultrasounds have not really been used for all that long.

Between my age and 2 later losses they are doing them at 28,32, and 36 weeks, but even that is not necessary. He said typically he would do only one at 32 weeks after the 20 week ultrasound.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Alea, I'm so glad to hear that Lottie's doing so well. It must have been a hard month for all of you, but it's great to hear that things are looking up.

Mari, that's fantastic news! I'm so happy for you!!

xan, my lower baby has dropped too. I can breathe again, but balancing that my bladder is driving me to the bathroom every five minutes.

Campn, Juliette's room looks fantastic! You must be really proud of how well you've put it together.

Aidens, I always get very needy towards the end of pregnancy. Hope you're home to hubby by now, or at least have the end in sight.

Ciz, five days sounds like a nightmare. You're a hero that you're facing into doing it again. I hope you breeze through this one.

Hopie, so sorry to hear that you had such a scare. I'm really glad that the baby is fine and measuring right for dates. Great tip on eating before scans too, thanks!

Me, I have 7 days left to work and I'm counting the days. I'm pretty tired, but even more I'm just ready to move to the next stage where I really focus on preparing for these babies to be born.


----------



## MummaMoo

Glad to hear there's lots of good news!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hope16 said:


> Hopie, that is fantastic news! I am relieved for you that all is well.
> 
> I must say it makes me nervous that from 24 weeks (my last ultrasound) til now (33 weeks tomorrow)...my doctor doesn't do any ultrasounds. Basically I go in, tell him how I've been feeling, they check for protein in my urine, listen to the baby's heartbeat, and he measures the outside of my stomach. That's it! He said my next ultrasound isn't until 37 weeks!
> 
> Anyone else's doctor as laid back as mine?

During my first 3 pregnancies, I wasn't scheduled for any ultrasounds after 20 weeks. I ended up getting two quick ones at 37 and 38 weeks with DD1, but they were only to check her position. With my oldest and youngest, i didn't have any after 20 weeks. It was the same for my SIL when she was pregnant with my nephew.

This pregnancy I've had ultrasounds at 8, 12, 18, and 32 weeks, with another scheduled at 36 weeks. The only reason i got one at 8 was because of previous losses and the one i had at 32 and the upcoming one are due to possible growth issues.


----------



## Uni tsi

It's good to hear how much the size estimates can be off from one scan to the next, as I had a scan today and they said she's only in the 39th percentile for size at the moment. They said they don't worry till it's below 10th, but I feel concerned because she's been getting relatively smaller each scan so I don't feel like waiting till it's a problem to do something about it, you know? Only problem is, I don't really know what to do. So, maybe they are just estimating it wrong. I like that thought. 

InVivo, it's really good to hear from you! I was starting to get a little concerned. But, then I'm such a lurker now too lol I do understand! 

Aman, teaching in room that isn't air conditioned sounds like torture! Can you put in a window unit maybe? Or something? I really think making a pregnant lady do that violates the Geneva convention, for real. 

Mari, I am soooooo very glad to hear that all is ok! What a horrible scare! I'm glad it was a false alarm!! whew! 

Hopie, I appreciate that tip. I didn't eat today before my nonstress test and to wake baby up they put a buzzer against my belly. The nurse said normally they hold it there for up to four seconds, but she reacted almost instantously! I think, obviously, she didn't like it. But, I kind of want one of these buzzers now for home, when she's giving me a scare being too quiet. It reminded me of Moo's story about DH blowing raspberries! lol 

Xan, that's exciting that the baby dropped already :) 

I think I just forgot about half of what I wanted to say to everyone. There were a ton of other ladies I wanted to respond to, but I'm so tired I'm nodding off as I type this. So, I'll just close by saying I hope you all have a great Wednesday!


----------



## mari35racz36

Alea - I am so happy to hear Lottie is doing so well:) 

Hopie - Thankyou so much:) I am so sorry for you scare as well. I am so glad everything is ok with your baby. Ultrasounds are great but can also makes mistakes. I think it depends on how experienced the tech is as well. Third trimesters scans are not always accurate because the baby is much bigger and harder to see everything. I will discuss with my OB on Fri about not going past due. I did with my DD and the labour was so traumatic on me and her. I can't go through that again. We are in the home stretch now!!

Hopie - with my first baby, my OB never did an ultrasound past 20 weeks. He said that unless something was really concerning, there was no need. In a way, I kind of liked it. Later ultrasounds can be not so accurate. Especially with what I've gone through recently. The only reason I've had third tri scans with the rest of my pregnancies is because my first baby was quite big. They want to monitor size. I wouldn't worry too much if everything at your checkups is normal:)


AFM, I am getting my hair done today! yay! It's been almost 4 months since the last time I was at the hair dressers. My mom will watch the kids for me. I find going to the salon so relaxing:) I think I will book a massage soon too. My body just feels so stressed out and sore. Also, anyone starting to feel that the baby's head is really low? I have been feeling pressure below the pelvic area. I can feel the head turning a lot down there. Really hoping it's a sign the baby is slowly engaging.


----------



## ajarvis

InVivo so jealous! I'm counting work days too. But nowhere near 7 yet :p

Have fun at the salon Mari! I really need mine done too. My roots are getting bad. 

Hope if I didn't have a low lying placenta I wouldn't be having another ultrasound either. They just want to make sure it's moved. I actually skipped my last midwife appt. to deal with family stuff - we had to go to a different city - and she had no problem since I've had such an easy laid back pregnancy. Just gave me my GD test results and blood results. Turns out I need a small iron supplement actually. But I will have gone about 6 weeks in between appts. Here midwives are alot more laid back than OB's though.

AFM I am doing pretty good being back at the gym. I've been averaging 3 days a week. It's amazing how just that little will lower the resting heart rate quite a bit. Neat having a fitbit and seeing the benefits right away! I think I might have gained a lb this week, but if I did it's the first time in about 3-4 weeks I have! Looks like I'll top out around the same weight as I did with my boys :)


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- I'm definitely having pain down below and very sudden urges like I have to pee and then it lets up. Also, my back pain has moved down. It used to be just below my shoulders and now it's just above my hips. In the late afternoon when he's active I feel like he's playing the drums down below, and his kicks are not near my ribs anymore. I have my 36 week ultrasound next Thursday and will know for sure whether he will be born (one way or the other) at 39 weeks.


----------



## campn

So so happy the scans are turning out pretty great! It won't be long now! 
I've a growth scan when I'll be 36 weeks to check on baby's size because of the GD, but I seriously doubt she's going to be huge. 

I've a private 3/4D scan for next Monday that I'm so excited about! I haven't really seen her face much at all and I want this memory. 

My back and tailbone are killing me, always when I wake up in the morning so maybe the way I sleep? Going to try to sleep with a pillow between my legs and hope that helps. Also I'm sure she's head down cause I can feel her on my pelvis constantly, like both sides of my hips there's this pressure. 

Mari- Enjoy mama! Who knows when else you'll get that chance so go all for it! 

Uni- Honestly I'd take those measurements with a grain of salt! Every time a doctor would guess a weight or a scan they've always been wrong! She's still got plenty of time to catch up too! I'm noticing that I'm eating less and less carbs but yet my weight is still going up fast!


----------



## MummaMoo

Campn - try with a pillow supporting your back too, as well as inbetween your knees, I've found my aches are much better now that I'm supported by pillows all round. It is really like a nest in my bed!

Shhh about growth scans not being accurate! I'm liking that this baby is just below 50th compared to being above 91st according to fundal measurements! 
I'm clinging in to the fact that my consultant did the growth scan and it's her specialist area so she won't have gotten it far wrong. Been thinking about the birth today and thinking "do I REALLY want to squeeze another baby out through my lady bits?" :nope:


----------



## campn

Mumma- I really don't wanna think about it! I probably should prepare myself mentally but nothing can really prepare you! I even had an epidural with my DS but it wore off by the pushing stage. I'm really scared of tearing, I didn't tear last time but this will probably be a bigger baby.


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you, everyone!

Hope- don't worry about not having another ultrasound. Most dr's don't after 20 or so weeks. It is because of my age and also my fluid is a tad low. I hate having to go every week now for one and I worry about the effects of so many ultrasounds on the baby. :( Dr. assured me the benefits outweigh any possible risk. Sure hope he is right.

As for size, doctor said it sure isn't an exact science. I got 4 lb 1 oz and then 4 lb 11 oz within 24 hours. So we have to take weight with a grain of salt. But Mum- chances are the 50th percentile is most accurate! Hope your dd is feeling better.

Mari- thank you! So relieved for us both!! So wonderful you have a kid-free day and can relax at the salon after all you've been through! Totally agree on the frequent ultrasounds- they can be great/life saving, but often cause a lot of unnecessary worry. 

AJarv- great you get to gym 3 days a week. I am still trying to walk up to 2 hours a day. You can try Floradix, as that was rec'd to me as a fast working, gentle iron supplement.

Xan- thank you! Soo exciting baby has dropped and your 36 wk appt is next week! 
I also am feeling some of that low-down pressure. Hoping that is a good sign. My dr. told me most babies are late - arriving after the 40 weeks. I told him I am so sick...nooooo.. can't go late!

Inviv- thank you! So happy you only have a week left of work. Amazing you are still working this long with the twins, I didn't realize you went back after that rest time off. 

Campn and Mum- I am in total denial about how the baby is coming out. I read what you wrote and cringed. Oh my. I know I have to face reality but still, I am keeping my head in the sand for now. :)

Take care all~


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks hopie. I ended up at walmart pharmacy and they only had one option! So weird. Midwife suggested a liquid one, but I ended up with pills. So we'll see I guess. Not sure if she's going to retest to see my levels after taking it for a bit or not.

Mumma I also do not want to do the birthing again. Just skip it and have a baby haha.


----------



## campn

Hopie- Don't let what we said scare you hun! I know some women felt nothing whatsoever! Like all over YouTube with birth vlogs, they've full makeup on and so relaxed and just fine! The one good thing about feeling things is you tend to push for a shorter time and you don't tear as much, cause you can feel what's going on and control it. I pushed for 30 minutes which is short, poor boy had a cone head cause he slipped out so fast! Maybe a medium between being numbed and feeling still is the best way to go! Fx!!

Aj- You're Wonder Woman! I can't even go to the gym that often non pregnant! Way to go! Great job!


----------



## ciz

I had epidural felt no pain when it came to pushing stage. Pushed for 20mins out she came. I was determined not to have help from forceps. I tore in 3 places but she actually came out flat head which is quite unusual. Healed pretty well. I used a few drops of Tea tree in my bath when I knew it wouldn't sting too much. That helped heal quicker.


----------



## ajarvis

Awe you're sweet Campn. The gym and mainly running keeps me sane lol. my family notices if I miss. It's in all of our best interests if I go haha.


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome back to all the ladies who've been away! Especially good to hear the great update, Alea! Glad Lottie is doing so well!

amantila - I hope your car a/c was fixed and congrats on the new nephew!

ssarahh - cute bump pic. I hope you get great news on hubby's ankle at your appointment in a few days!

Campn - Your nursery is breathtaking! Good luck on your 3D/4D scan on Monday. I know what you mean about not seeing baby's face much. My stinker hasn't cooperated at any of my scans so far so it is a complete mystery what she will look like. I can't wait to see pics of your cutie pie!

MummaMoo - I adore the gift you got Sophie from the baby!

Mari - So glad you got such positive results after such a scare! I hope you are enjoying your much deserved day at the salon.

Hope16 - Your shower pics are super sweet! Looks like it was a lot of fun!

AFM - Not too much going on. Went to L&D on Friday night because of RFM. She hadn't moved in about 3 hours and nothing I tried was getting her to budge. Of course she started moving all over the place about 30 minutes into the NST. Whew! There was a lady in the bed next to me that was 34 weeks pregnant who sounded like she was dying. Turns out she had a kidney stone. Never want one of those!!! I get to have another scan at next appointment because baby is measuring too big. I'm excited to see her again but nervous that they will try and pressure me into an early induction. I went the induction route last time and I'm not super set against it I just kinda wanted to have it happen naturally this time. I guess I just have to wait and see what they say. Can y'all believe that there are only 4 more days left of July???!!! Eeeeekkkkk!


----------



## Uni tsi

Megan, glad the RFM turned out to be a false alarm!


----------



## ajarvis

Megan glad your NST went well. Babies have quite the timing eh? lol. I've heard women that have given birth naturally say that kidney stones are worse! They scare me. I think I'd cry if I was told I had them.


----------



## amantila

So the good news is my car has ac again...the bad news is it cost $1200 :sad2: At least my husband didn't give me a hard time about it anymore...he knew I needed it and that the baby would need it too once he is born so it was really important to get it fixed.

I think I'm going to work on packing my hospital bag today. Baby has been annoyingly quiet...didn't feel him much last night or this morning but when I sat down and ate and drank something, I recorded 10 movements in 30 minutes. I feel a bit better now. Just wondering why he's not rolling around like he usually does. Maybe he's just running out of room?


----------



## campn

Aman- They must be getting crowded in there, but def keep counting the kicks and if you notice they've decreased def call your doctor. At least for your peace of mind. 

Congrats on the AC! Your DH can't be mad, not like you broke the Ac and like you said, it's going to need fixing sooner or later with a newborn there!


----------



## Sweety21

Megan, glad everything was ok. They do tend to go quiet and as soon as we are in panic mode they will take their time to move the lazy bums. Kidney stones are really bad, my friend and mil have them and it sucks literally.

Aman, congrats. Glad hubby didn't took much time to accept that it's important. 

Afm, i am very very uncomfortable from two days. Baby seems to come and go in odd position and seems like he is sitting on my pelvis all the time. I had to do some excersize to get him move.Sometime I feel they might be contractions? But, have no idea how do they feel like?


----------



## campn

Sweety- Maybe he's getting into the birthing position? That's when you start feeling like there's a watermelon right on your cervix! My contractions felt like pms and period cramps. That was early labor, I really doubt you miss the real deal though! You'll know!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance: so happy for all the good news, glad the mri sorted the concerns out for baby! 

They don't scan in the uk other than at 12 weeks and 20 weeks unless they have concerns or you're having multiples! 

I have a scan for baby's size at 38 +5 and I think it's too late, going to try and get one a little earlier if I can!

Had an anaesthetic review today and they have said the epidural goes into a slightly different space so I may be able to have one but that a spinal is likely to have the same outcome as last time so i will be offered a general anaesthetic if I end up with a second section, I need to push for a water birth as I'm desperate (if terrified) to have a normal birth!


----------



## xanzaba

I had my 35 week appointment today, last 2 weeker, from now on they're every week. Not much to report. Heartbeat was 145 and the midwife got it up to about 160 by moving him around a little which she said was good. It was crazy to hear the difference! After that he went into spaz mode for about 1 hour. I could barely drive as he was kicking and punching all the wrong things. He's been a bit quiet since, I guess all of the activity wore him out :)


----------



## ssarahh

Had my 34 week midwife check today and my platelet level has dropped way low. My midwife said it occasionally happens but that they may need to refer me as high risk now and chances are I won't be allowed an epi or a spinal because of the bleeding risk. Just wondered whether anyone is in the same boat or knows someone who has experienced it? 

Made me slightly nervous and I started to google it and then remembered how lethal internet searching can be!


----------



## xanzaba

Ssarahh- I am on aspirin for a blood clotting issue, and they check my platelets regularly to make sure they haven't dropped too low. If they have dropped low, they avoid some procedures because you might bleed too much. I think it's not a huge risk, they just want to check all bases.

The good news is they avoid c-sections if your platelets are too low.


----------



## ssarahh

xanzaba said:


> Ssarahh- I am on aspirin for a blood clotting issue, and they check my platelets regularly to make sure they haven't dropped too low. If they have dropped low, they avoid some procedures because you might bleed too much. I think it's not a huge risk, they just want to check all bases.
> 
> The good news is they avoid c-sections if your platelets are too low.

Thank you! Just hearing that has put my mind at rest a bit x


----------



## MummaMoo

xanzaba said:


> I had my 35 week appointment today, last 2 weeker, from now on they're every week. Not much to report. Heartbeat was 145 and the midwife got it up to about 160 by moving him around a little which she said was good. It was crazy to hear the difference! After that he went into spaz mode for about 1 hour. I could barely drive as he was kicking and punching all the wrong things. He's been a bit quiet since, I guess all of the activity wore him out :)

I've noticed a pattern now when this baby has a quieter day, it has followed a day when it has been non-stop strong wriggles from morning to night. As long as I can encourage some movement, I worry less.
One morning as I was approaching the gates to work I had such strong movements, it caused my leg to twitch so much that I totally overrevved the car and stalled, right in front of the gardeners. Felt like such a twit!

Ginge hope you get your water birth! I'm considering one too, oifI can.

Has anyone had the loud clicking or popping noise cone from their bump?


----------



## campn

Megan- I meant to say I'm so glad everything turned out great with the little one! You seem like you handled it pretty great though! 

Sarah- Wow I'm sorry! Is there any way they can bring your numbers up? I've no experience but I'm thinking of you. I hope it resolves itself. 

Mumma- I do get that clicking pop noise a lot and it freaks me out! There's also a certain clicking feeling not just noise that comes with it. I keep thinking my water broke but thankfully it's not breaking. I think it's coming from our round ligaments as I remember they're a bit rubber and snap like a rubber band when pulled.


----------



## Sweety21

Oh thanks campn, it doesn't feel like pms or cramps. So may be you are right. But, gosh I am so so uncomfortable. His head is hitting cervix alot and feels like he is gonna come out any minute.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I have a growth scan for 38+4 which I think is too late as I'm worried baby may arrive before then and as my first was a big baby I don't want to go through labour to be told I need a section because baby is too big, so I have contacted to ask for an earlier appointment with consultant to ask for a slightly earlier growth scan! I really want a vbac but don't want to end up with baby getting stuck!


----------



## ciz

MummaMoo I do but it's usually when my ds is kicking or pushing my rib lol I'm convinced he's done something to it. 

I've noticed a pattern of such with him too. He's fairly quiet in the morning. Come lunch there's more movement but then settles come early eve he's constantly active till I go to bed about 11 ish.


----------



## ajarvis

mumma I had it once. It was so freaky lol. Once in all my pregnancies! I had read about it and thought no way :p


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry, but I need to vent a little. I had my first official 8-month break down last night. I came home and DH had made pasta for dinner, but the whole house felt like a sauna. He had closed a lot of vents around the house because he thinks it will keep the AC bills lower. We have this argument all the time where I say it just redirects the air into rooms we don't use, but he never listens. Then he complains the nursery is so cold (urgh!). I was literally dripping sweat. I said he's not allowed to fuss with the vents ever again and I've asked him to put the air down before I get home. 

Why didn't we stay up north?!? I don't deal well with the heat on a good, non-pregnant day. I remember suffering through the summer in Boston, but it was 1, 2 months tops. We've already had so much heat and probably have at least 2 months left. I might just stay at work for the next 4 weeks and take advantage of the over-airconditioning!


----------



## Uni tsi

Oh xan, I'm so sorry your DH is being so dense. I would have totally flipped out! All pregnant women should have total control over the thermostat and vents, and everyone else can just wear a sweater indoors if they don't like it!

Sssarah someone wise very recently reminded me they check things so they can find them and prevent them from becoming potential problems :hugs: However, that doesn't stop it from worrying at us when they find anything out of the ordinary. Sorry to hear you experienced that stress. 

I was given a bunch of 0-3 baby girl clothes. Which is great, of course, I'm very pleased. But wow, so much pink.  And disney characters. :wacko: But I will get over that lol My real struggle is that the clothes smell like scented dryer sheets or something and I haven't been able to get the fragrance out with repeated washings and various treatments. Does anyone have any suggestions for how to get these clothes to stop smelling? If it gives me a bit of a headache, I'm sure it won't be good for my LO but I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## xanzaba

Ha ha- just heard the funniest story from a friend of mine with a 2 year old. To avoid tantrums, she lets him take one thing a day to daycare. The deal is he can choose whatever he wants and it gives him a little control over his life (he's a great 2 year old, so whatever she's doing is working). And her rule is that she cannot stop him.

Well, today's items was her brightest, laciest, raciest bra. She sent me a picture with him, dressed up for school with the bra slung over his shoulder. Lol.


----------



## Uni tsi

Xan that's complete LOL 

I don't know if I would have been brave enough to stand by the "no stopping him" rule :haha: good for her!


----------



## campn

Xan- Are you in California? Yesterday was probably the hottest day so far in Florida. Our normal bass temperature was 100!!! Real feel was 105! I tried to let DS play a bit with his water activity table in the screened patio, fan on and I couldn't sit out there more than 30 minutes. It was so horrible you couldn't breathe! 

Uni- Oh I've tried to avoid pinks as much as possible unless it was awfully cute or had a cute print but I literally can't do anything with characters on it (or sports team for DS) I LOVE Disney like a crazy person but I just couldn't do that to a baby lol. Have you tried the baby detergent dreft? Also add some of the dreft smell booster to the drum of the washer. It'll still smell but it'll smell like baby powder you know? It's supposed to be very gentle on their skin so that's what I use the first year or so.


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- I'm in Florida too. The heat is crazy! I grew up here, so you'd think that I'd be used to it. No way. People I work with have noticed I've been grumpier, and assume it's the pregnancy. It's not. It's the heat- I start stalking the weather channel, hoping that checking every 5 minutes will bring more rain, less heat, fewer unbearable days. And I pity the fool who tries to turn up the temp while I sleep. The only thing that comforts me is to go to the beach on Saturday morning. A little sea breeze (~80 at 8 am) and the cool ocean saves my sanity. Even the pool is too hot unless I swim in the morning.


----------



## campn

Xan- Where in FL!? I'm in Orlando so no beaches around! I wish! I'm always on the weather app stalking it. Looks like an even hotter day today. Heat index of 109! Seriously, don't they know we are pregnant!!?? 

In laws wanted us to go over to them, they live an hour away and the thought of being stuck on the road an hour in this weather is OH heck no. AC works and all, but still it's not comfortable.


----------



## xanzaba

I'm just north of Miami-Fort Lauderdale. Oh well, we'll have a nice Fall and Winter and no ice to maneuver strollers over. There's that. And the days are getting shorter, so the long, unbearable afternoons are shrinking.


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni, for the smell issue, I'd use something that neutralises, like sodium bicarbonate. Soak everything in that for a while, and then wash in whatever you plan on using afterwards.


----------



## campn

Xan- So so true! I'm so glad I'll have a fall baby and she'll be youngest in those fall and winter months. I was terrified of going anywhere with a baby in Chicago cause it was frigid cold! I'm looking forward to 70 F days and stroller walks! No bugs!


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - I would be upset with DH too if he closed all the vents. My Hubby know the thermostat is under my control! Lol Being so pregnant and having this crazy heat is hard on us. So our comfort takes priority. 


AFM - I had my 34 weeks checkup today. My BP was fantastic and urine was normal. I told my OB how I really don't want to go overdue with the baby measuring so big. He said he will start sweeps at 37 weeks and do everything in his power to get me to go into labour by 40 weeks. He also said he wants to see me every week now until this baby comes out.


----------



## Hope16

Just came on here to vent! 

EVERYTHING HURTS. My lower back is killing me, the ligaments under the front of my belly ache, my ankles are so swollen the instep hurts! I have had it today. I sit at a desk all day and when I get up to walk to the ladies room I cringe with every step because everything hurts! I even brought my $70 support belt that holds an ice pack with me and it's not really helping anything. 

Thank goodness it's Friday and I have the weekend to lay down!


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- my parents are also about 1 hour away and I told them that we're not doing any more trips. Florida drivers are something else, and I've lived in places with "bad" drivers. 

And it's just no fun being away at this point. We spent 3 nights down there this week to help them finish some construction while they're at work. But the whole time I wished I was working from home, doing some loads of baby laundry or organizing or... This weekend we're going to cook and freeze some food, send out thank you cards, shop and relax.


----------



## MeganS0326

Uni - to get the smell out of the clothes I'd wash them in plain white vinegar with no laundry soap. Then wash again with just detergent.

Xan- you can tell your hubby that my hubby always tells me not to shut off any vents. It makes the AC unit have to work harder and can cause it to break down more frequently. Your house's duct system was designed to optimally function with all the vents being open. My hubby has 10 years experience in HVAC. Plus, I agree with everyone else that preggos should get total control of the AC!!

AFM - I'm in pain today. We've got house guests coming in today and I've over done it on the cleaning. I feel like my hips are going to break apart. So miserable!! On a happier note the nursery is getting painted this weekend. Yay!!


----------



## Lallie81

I am with you hope and megan. ..in absolute agony with my lowering back, hips and knees. There's no way anyone would guess I used to be a professional dancer the way I walk around at the moment!!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Megan! And thank DH too- I might actually be comfortable in my own home!


----------



## campn

Seriously I'm joining all of you in the uncomfortable venting! I'm trying to take short walks after my meals cause it helps with my blood sugar but the lower part of my belly hurts so much! I walk around holding my bump up cause the pressure is unbearable. I'm sure all my neighbor's must think I'm 39 weeks or so. Lol

DH was saying hey you still got 7 more weeks and I almost broke down in tears.

Xan- I thought drivers in Chicago were bad until I moved here! Especially with Orlando tourists who don't know how to drive!!! It's so bad whenever we are by Disney, hold our breath and hope we don't die!


----------



## amantila

Uni...I second Megan. Add some plain white vinegar to the wash or wash it once with vinegar before washing again with detergent. Whenever I have any kind of persistent odor in my clothes/towels like mildew if they were left too long in the washer, vinegar seems to do the trick to get the smell out and get them fresh again. Vinegar is a cure-all haha. It does so many great things!


----------



## amantila

Xan...that story cracked me up! What a brave mamma haha. :haha: Don't think I could have followed through on the deal if my son chose one of my lacy bras to bring to school! But too funny! And the ac is a constant battle in our house too! I always lower the thermostat when hubby isn't paying attention and he gets mad because it will cost more money. It's just too damn hot though! I need our house to be an ice box to feel comfortable while he's fine with it being like 75. 

campn...so glad I'm not in Florida! It's been in the high 80's-90's here pretty consistently and I've been hiding inside as much as possible. Literally the only time I go outside is to check the mail, water my plants, or get in my car. Haha...can't blame you for not being able to sit out in heat that feels like 105!

mari...glad you had a good 34 week appointment! I can't believe we are already at the once a week appointment stage! 

Hope, Megan, and Lallie...sorry you're in so much pain and discomfort! I've been feeling a lot more pressure down there lately...I think baby likes to punch my cervix when I walk too much. Pretty sure some people where concerned about me at the grocery store when I had to stop every few paces and clutch my belly and wince from the lightening crotch pain haha. :blush:

AFM: Hospital bags are 95% packed! The last 5% is last minute stuff and I wrote a list to stick on top of the bags to help us remember what to grab last minute! Woohoo! Now baby probably won't show up until 42 weeks because I'm prepared early and that's the way the universe works. Haha.

This weekend hubby and I have the hospital tour to go to. I'm pretty excited about that. And then I wanted to go see my brand new nephew, but it's a 3 hour drive and we have too much to do this weekend :cry: Maybe I'll get to meet him next weekend!

I'm also getting worried about my long term sub situation...they still haven't found someone for me :dohh: Apparently 3 people accepted and then backed out of the job because they ended up finding a full time position or something better. Maternity leave at the beginning of the school year is rough. Ugh. It's not my job to find someone to replace me (although of course I have offered to be at interviews and whatnot), but I'm still feeling anxious about them being able to find someone in time.


----------



## hopie2015

Oh my goodness-- I'm sorry so many are in lots of pain. Wish I had suggestions to help but I just don't know. Also, any extreme swelling, please report to your doctor, just in case. Hope- sorry the belt and ice isn't working. Does dr. have any other suggestions?

The heat in FL sounds unbearable! We just finished 9 day heat wave here. Still humid and gross though. The bright side is you guys in FL have the best winters!

Amant- hope you enjoyed the hospital tour. Try not to worry about the sub replacing you, I am sure they will find someone in time. 

As for the cleaning tip, totally agree with white vinegar. All natural and it is the best for removing odors, etc. 

Campn- thanks! No worries--what you guys wrote didn't scare me any more about actual birth than I already am. It is nice to hear though that some women go through it pretty easily. I guess I just don't like to think about it. I can deal with the pain-- had a bad back injury once and so did my dr. and she said that pain was worse than delivering her twins! I'm just terrified of something going wrong. I guess it's best to assume for a few days after I will feel as if I was hit by a steamroller?
Don't worry-- 7 weeks left but maybe only like 5 weeks! 
I still feel like my 6 weeks left is so long. 

Mari- great you talked with your dr. and he will start sweeps at 37 weeks! I am going to mention that to mine. I have a good feeling baby Mari will arrive early. :)

Stay cool, all!


----------



## campn

Hopie- I think other things hurt more than birth because psychologically you know birth is going to end up with a beautiful baby while other injuries don't! :) it makes you look forward to something! 

I also have my birth worries that come with the last trimester. Also had them last time, same thing this time! I think even if we had 10 babies we still will have worries!


----------



## Uni tsi

Aman I like the idea of keeping the list of last minute items on the bags. I've been very worried I'd forget one of the last minute items, but now I've adopted your suggestion :) 

Thank you ladies for the ideas about the smell. I had tried baking soda which is my usual goto for smells, but to no avail. I have now also tried vinegar, but I don't think I had enough white vinegar left as it was the tail end of the bottle. It lessened the smell, but it's still distinct on the cloths. I might try again with more vinegar, as even the little bit I had left did seem to help a lot.


----------



## mari35racz36

Ladies, I hear you on being in pain. I've got so much pressure down low it is so hard to walk. Sometimes I feel like the baby is going to drop right out of me. I got some cramps again last night. I get Braxton Hicks quite often too. The pain under my right rib is getting worse, especially when I am in bed. Sleeping is awful because of my sciatic nerve pain. Just to turn from one side to the other is awful and quite the process!! I no longer drive my husbands car because it is too low for me to get out of! lol 


uni - I agree with the other ladies, wash in vinegar. I actually put vinager into every wash. I put it in the area for where the bleach would go. I don't use fabric softer or dryer sheets because vinegar does the same job. Great for keeping away mold and mildew as well:)

Hopie - Would be nice for our babies to arrive early!! I really stressed to my OB how I am not comfortable with going over due. Baby only keeps putting weight on past due date. He will not induce me before 40 weeks, but will do everything else possible to bring on labor. I have my first cervical exam and sweep at 37 weeks. Less than 3 weeks from now! eek!


----------



## campn

Mari- That's exciting!! I hope your baby comes a little sooner than 40 weeks, mine too! Long as they're ready and healthy of course! 

I just started drinking red raspberry leaf tea every night and bouncing on my birthing ball, I figure that gives my body time to prep itself. I really think it's what helped me with labor last time. That tea tastes so bitter though so I mix it with another fruity tea. 

I can't believe how close some of you ladies are!


----------



## MeganS0326

Campn - This is the raspberry leaf tea I got from Amazon. It has a really good flavor. No bitterness at all. I've been drinking it every night for the past week. I would totally drink it for the flavor alone.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005P0JQQE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MummaMoo

Mopey Moo today :(

Been so achey from the moment I woke up. Back, hips, pain in my legs, bump - when baby moves it kicks off Braxton Hicks and I really feel like I'm carrying a medicine ball. I've been quite snappy with poor Sophie so have come to bed for a lie down, rest the bump and try to regain some composure.


----------



## campn

MummaMoo said:


> Mopey Moo today :(
> 
> Been so achey from the moment I woke up. Back, good, pain in my legs, bump - when baby moves it kicks off Braxton Hicks and I really feel like I'm carrying a medicine ball. I've been quite snappy with poor Sophie so have come to bed for a lie down, rest the bump and try to regain some composure.

I'm sorry hun! I guess those kinds of days will be more common now as we get closer and closer to delivery day. Sometimes I also need to leave the room and leave DS with DH and just breathe. I've been in such a foul mood today I don't know why, but I don't even feel like leaving my house at all. 

Meg- I'll buy a small box and test it out! I just chug mine down fast, but I don't see how I can drink it 2-3 times a day!


----------



## xanzaba

Amantila- sorry, finding your sub sounds like a pain to have to deal with.

Sorry so many of us are feeling blah. I was feeling a bit blocked up and took a laxative last night. It always seems like a good idea at the time, but they're's a reason that I never use them.

On top of that I went to the beach this morning and almost fainted from the heat, although I wasn't feeling well before I went. I think to be safe I won't go back to the beach. There's only 3 Saturdays left anyway. I came back and napped in the air-conditioning and feel better.


----------



## campn

Xan- DS and DH want to go to the beach tomorrow and I said I'm going to stay home. I just couldn't right now and I know I'll get there and feel so miserable. Plus it's an hour drive back and forth. I hope you're feeling a little better now!


----------



## xanzaba

Just clipped the tags off all the baby clothes- it took an hour! Here's baby's schwag! So thankful for all the generous friends and family that're helping him be such a well-dresses little man.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## InVivoVeritas

ajarvis, I actually have 4 weeks before my maternity leave starts, I've just been saving holiday time because I didn't think I could last that long! I've never had a baby delivered by an OB before -- here the midwife manages it all unless there's a problem -- so I'm not looking forward to that this time. 3 days a week at the gym is impressive, it's killing me just to climb the stairs!!

Campn, I have one baby going up centiles and the other dropping down, so I'm hoping measurements are off enough to even both of them out!

Megan, so glad that the RFM turned out to be a false alarm. It's terrifying not really knowing what's going on in there.

Sarah, sorry to hear about the platelet issue. Have you been given any advice on how to bring your numbers up?

Uni, I struggle with all the pink for little girls too -- I'm not a naturally pink person! I've got a lot of white/lemon/green/orange for these babies, enough to get them through about the first 6 months if they come at a regular size. I know some people think that non-gendered clothing is boring, but for me it just looks like tiny baby :) I have about five or six outfits I bought when I was expecting my first daughter, and I've had them on all my babies since. They bring back such fantastic memories.

Xan, what a great haul. I love seeing all the little bits and pieces, and imagining how they'll look with the baby inside them.

I hate to say it, but I'm feeling pretty good at the moment. I'm huge but not uncomfortable or in pain, and the 2nd tri was much more difficult than this one has been.

My births have been pretty easy in the past, I'm hoping these babies don't change that. Baby A is head down, Baby B is transverse right across my belly just above my bellybutton. Docs want me to deliver with an epidural in case they need to reach in and adjust his position, but I've been resisiting that. I've still got a few more weeks (I hope!) to make up my mind.


----------



## xanzaba

FTM question here- I'm about to wash baby's clothes, and we usually use Tide Free & Clear because I am sensitive to dyes and scents. I know there are all of these baby detergents, seventh generation, etc. How careful should I be with his clothes? Is it okay to use any type of sensitive laundry soap, or are baby detergents really better?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I use Fairy, which is a non-bio for sensitive skin (my daughter has eczema and her skin is very sensitive) for the whole family. It's plenty gentle enough for a newborn too.


----------



## campn

Xan- Oh I remember going through the tag cutting! This is why I'm pushing washing and sorting clothes out :p I'd wash them with whatever you use and happy with! The sensitive stuff and the baby stuff are pretty much the same! 

Vivo- I had a friend who delivered twins with no meds and one was breech and the doctor had to put his hand in there to turn him and pull him out, she said it hurt like hell but the pain went away after he was out! It's definitely something you CAN do.


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn- would be nice to have our babies come by due date. But our bodies definitely have to be ready. I have Ben drinking the RLT too. Started around 33 weeks. On he box it says to drink 3x a day. No way I could do that!! I'm drinking in the evening as well. I add the tiniest bit of honey and it helps with the taste. 


AFM - I went to Walmart and got things I would need for my hospital bag. The whole time I walked around Walmart I felt so much pressure!! I need to inflate my exercise ball and start going on that everyday. Also took my daughter out to get this morning to get her hair and nails done. Also some shopping. She loved it! I wanted to spent some one on one time with her before the baby comes. We had a nice time:)


----------



## aidensxmomma

xanzaba said:


> FTM question here- I'm about to wash baby's clothes, and we usually use Tide Free & Clear because I am sensitive to dyes and scents. I know there are all of these baby detergents, seventh generation, etc. How careful should I be with his clothes? Is it okay to use any type of sensitive laundry soap, or are baby detergents really better?

I use a free and clear detergent too. I'm incredibly sensitive to the dyes and perfumes in regular laundry detergent, as is my daughter. I've only ever used the free and clear with all my kids as babies. I'm pretty sure that its close to the same as the baby detergents. I figure its a waste of money to buy special baby detergent if the free and clear doesn't cause any problems.


----------



## campn

Painting your toes when you're 8 months pregnant has me like... NOPE. Time to get professional pedicures! #done
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## campn

Opinions appreciated!

So DH has been discussing with his parents what they'll do when baby is here since they need to watch DS. We mentioned we want some space the first day or so and they can come visit and bring DS to the hospital the next day, but then they told DH they think it's better to visit and bring DS back when we are at home instead. (So he doesn't cry when they all have to leave) 

It's good in a way cause they're too much sometimes and at the hospital I'd be busy and tired (and territorial) but also I've always envisioned having DS come to the hospital with his big brother shirt and take pics as a family. 

What would you ladies do? Just wait until we're back home?


----------



## MummaMoo

Hmm, not sure Campn, how long do you think you'd be staying in hospital? If you were planning on only staying there a very short time, then yeah, perhaps just waiting until your home until ds meets his baby sister. If you were staying longer then a hospital visit would be nice, hopefully he'd be too excited to get upset about things.

It's something we haven't discussed here, as it stands I want a good couple of days in hospital with baby. MrMoo is talking about having a day off for the birth then going back to work whilst in hospital so he can start his leave once we're at home as a family - but we've not properly discussed whether Sophie will visit at the hospital. I've always had it in my mind that she will, and hopefully doesn't get too upset leaving me behind.


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- I know what my knee-jerk reaction would be, and if it were me, DH would hear it immediately. I think it's presumptuous of your in-laws to make a decision like that, but if after hearing it, the idea grows on you, then it's one less battle in a life-time of in-laws. I would probably get upset and tell DH, and then sleep on it and see how I felt in the morning.

This from a woman whose mother, after having a whole conversation about how I don't want to use non-biodegradable diapers, gave me a huge box of Pampers at my baby shower. Of course, I couldn't say anything without sounding like a jerk in front of a room of guests. We returned them, but I didn't say anything to my mom.


----------



## campn

Mumma- If everything goes fine I'd probably stay the normal amount which is 2 days I believe. 

I still don't really know, I want DS to be there and see his sister, but I don't want the inlaws to be there. Last time they stayed for hours and I couldn't comfortably breastfeed or anything. 

Being at home though, I can control who comes into the bedroom (I HOPE!??) 

I have time to think about it though and see which I prefer!


----------



## Sweety21

Campn, if you are comfortable with their suggestion go ahead with it. But, even I want dd to visit her lil bro. It's different thing that I would have to stay in hospital for total 10days. 
And if possible you could also request your in laws to leave early? 

My parents are coming to help us during delivery so, dd would be with dh for 10days and probably would visit everyday with dh.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Campn - Would it be possible to maybe just have the in laws come with a quick visit with DS? You would get the best of both worlds - DS would get to meet his sister but the inlaws wouldn't be around too long and cause issues.

My plan is to have my grandma (who is in charge of my older kids when I go into labor) bring the kids in for a visit after the baby is born. FIL has already tried to tell OH that he wants to know the second I get admitted to the hospital so that he can wait at the hospital for LO to be born. I've put my foot down and said no way. It would completely stress me out but on top of that, I have made it clear from the start that my older children will be the first to meet the baby. I'm not sure how long I'll be in the hospital for (I'm hoping for only 1 day), but the older kids will be the first ones to visit no matter what.

When I had my younger daughter, DS and DD1 were 3 and 2 at the time. My grandma was watching them back then, too. They came to visit us at the hospital before they headed to my grandma's for the weekend. We tried going over the plan with the older two as much as possible so they knew what to expect and then when the time finally came, they both handled it very well. There wasn't any crying when they had to leave (well, not from them anyway :blush: ) and they were really happy they got to see their baby sister the day after she was born.

I feel like that was an incredibly long post...apparently I'm chatty tonight. :haha:


----------



## Sweety21

Good decision aidensmom. It's better to say it clear out loud everything before you go into labour. Delivery is serious business and you don't need any more stress than it is. 
Gladly, in hospital i am delivering they don't allow other family members apart from immediate family so, yay! no stress here.


----------



## MummaMoo

There's some good plans there - I know my parents will be wanting to visit as soon as possible, with MrMoos parents it won't be so easy if they've got Sophie. Luckily as i'm giving birth in the consultants delivery suite, there are set visiting hours so times will be limited, until I transfer to the Midwife Led Unit.
Campn I totally get the breastfeeding in front of the in-laws, I'm the same, but luckily they have always been great when I was feeding Sophie and they would retreat to another room to give us privacy. My dad would probably run a mile if I started to show a bit of boob and I make my mum turn her head until we latched and feeding.
I always said that I didn't want family waiting at the hospital to come and see us as soon as Sophie was out, as it happened, because of having the surgery on the tear, it was visiting times only then too.. although I lost all confidence with Sophie and couldn't wait for visitors to come and help!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I didn't mind the hospital visits with my son but this time people will be waiting until after alek has met his baby brother and MY mum and stepdad have been, simply because they are the only people that have given a hoot through this pregnancy and I've had a lot going off, lucky I'm not divorced at this point!


----------



## xanzaba

The hospital here only allows you to stay for 48 hours after the birth. Nobody but DH will be in the delivery room. Period.

They move you to another room once you have delivered, and then only my parents and a good friend of mine, who is a professional photographer, will be allowed to visit. He's also going to be Liam's godfather (DH's family is very socially Catholic, even if they aren't particularly religious). He has told me he is Liam's official photographer, and that suits me just perfectly.


----------



## amantila

My husband will be the only one with me during the delivery...having more people there for that would be overwhelming and distracting for me. After the baby is born, however, I'm fine with visitors! :] My mom (and dad?) will be allowed to visit, my in-laws, and then whatever other friends and family want to pop in. At least, that's how I feel right now. Maybe things will change when I'm exhausted after delivery...haha. 

My nursery is almost done...can't wait to finish it up in the next few days and post some pictures for you ladies! I'm in love with the nursery! :]


----------



## campn

Seems like most of us could do with less visitors which makes sense! I really could have done without any visitors at all. Baby just gets passed around with germs everywhere and I felt like even if I was sinking, I'd rather sink in privacy. 

In other news we had a private scan today and it was so much fun! Glad I did it cause I almost didn't but thought I'd regret it like I did with DS. 

She's so chunky already! She's on my right side with her head down right on my right hip, tech doubts she'll move much other than just drop into my pelvis closer to due date.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MeganS0326

Campn- she's lovely!! Glad it was a good experience. The last pic looks like she's laughing. Haha. Did they give you a weight estimate?


----------



## MummaMoo

OMG Campn! Look at that little adorable squidgy face!


----------



## hopie2015

Oh wow Campn! So adorable. That's great you got that done! It does look like she is laughing in the last photo! How incredible.

I agree- the less visitors the better. Really just want OH the entire hospital stay and family can come to the house later to meet baby. 

I think I'll buy some red raspberry leaf tea since a lot seem to swear by it?

Seems quite a few of us are feeling blah.. so I'm sure not alone. Past few days I don't even want to go out. Heat/humidity alone, I just feel so incredibly tired and blah. My mom warned me about tiredness at 35 weeks..I guess this is it?

I haven't made my scan appt. for this week. Dreading it after the drama of last week. I asked dr. if I could skip this week and he said no. Ugh.

Baby has been moving around like crazy! Maybe because all I can seem to eat is ice cream since I've been sick again. So hard to eat healthy when feeling crummy with no appetite.

Sorry to be a downer. Really I'm happy..just....tired!! The best thing is it is August! Our last full months of pregnancy. Happy August, everyone!!


----------



## amantila

OK...somebody please explain the raspberry leaf tea thing to me. How early should you start? I'm not looking to go over my due date at all (please...no!), but I'm also not looking to pop a baby out too early. I keep saying baby needs to stay put until 38 weeks...that way I can at least start the school year, say hello, and meet my classes. Should I even mess around with the tea, then? Or just let nature and whatever is going to happen run its course?

campn...look at her sweet face! I can't believe how much detail you can see! Soon you will get to see that little one in person! Woohoo!

Hopie...sorry you've been feeling sick again, but yay ice cream! At least it's a great time of year to be craving lots and lots of ice cream :] And I was just thinking about that...it's August! Next month is our month! And I'm sure we will even see some snugglers early this month! Can't wait for squishy cutie baby pictures from everyone!


----------



## Mummy1506

Wow campn so adorable! I've never done 4d later in pregnancy but you got some lovely photos. 

Woo August is here! It's our turn next &#127881;&#127881;. 

Had GD check up today everything looking good & still diet controlled so I'm really happy. 1 more growth scan at 36 weeks then it's finally onto count down.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, campn. She's perfect! She's already looking for cuddles :)

Feeling okay at the moment, but my mood and energy swings are nuts. Poor DH has no idea if it's I'm choking up thinking how much I love him or staring daggers at him for eating too loudly. On the positive side, he's learned not to touch the ac vents, and even admitted it feels better in the house with them open.


----------



## Sweety21

What a cute little chubby cheeks you have got there. Love the last one where it looks like she is smiling?


----------



## MeganS0326

Amantila- from what I understand the raspberry leaf tea does nothing to bring on labor sooner. It's just supposed to make your labor easier and shorter. You are supposed to start with one cup a day at 32 weeks and gradually increase to 3 cups by 37/38 weeks. I started a bit late at 33 weeks but I'm still hopeful that it will work. I didn't use it with DS so I've got no prior experience with it. 

AFM - we painted the nursery this weekend and I love how it turned out! Next we have to sand and paint the dresser and I'm super excited to see how that will turn out! Happy August, ladies!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## campn

Meg- The tech said she's about 3.5 lbs now and will probably be 6.5 by 40 weeks! I still have a growth scan in 3 weeks so I'll see what the other tech says! I love your nursery color! It's such a super pretty color! 

Hopie- I'm really feel so tired and blah like you said too! As weird as it sounds if I go for very short and brisk walks I actually feel more energized! I hope you get no more drama at those scans anymore, I can't even imagine going there and being so anxious. Eat all the ice cream you can now! Ain't nothing wrong with that!!

Aman- It doesn't bring on labor or contractions at all from what I read, it just trains your uterus like a workout so when you push you push efficiently! I really want this baby to come early, my last three weeks last pregnancy were pretty awful! 

Happy August everyone! Really trying to enjoy every minute now if I can cause when else can I be absolutely grumpy without judgement!?? :shrug: I've told DH that even his breathing angers me sometimes. Also he was so SO gassy last night I asked him to sleep somewhere else. I do hope I find compassion in my heart after this girl is born :D


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies the vinegar did the job! Thanks for the tip! Worked like a charm :) And once I took out all the stuff with Mini Mouse on it to pass on to another friend, the clothing overall doesn't even seem that pink any more lol

Campn, you've got a cute baby there, that's for sure <3 

Aman, as everyone said, RRL tea just helps shorten labor and makes pushes more productive. My limited experience suggests it does work. It can make BH contractions worse, so if that's happening, just drink less of it. But it doesn't bring on labor. 

One thing that does bring on labor I'm thinking of trying is the evening primrose oil, as an insert to ripen the cervix since I'm being induced early. But I'm a little unclear on when to start. Maybe I should just leave it alone, I don't really know. I guess I'll ask my OB tomorrow. I'm really just hoping I can get into labor without pitocin. I was told I'll be given a membrane sweep at 37 weeks. I'm kind of scared of that - it sounds uncomfortable!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Campn - She's so cute! 

Mummy - I'm glad your GD is being well controlled with your diet.

Hopie - I wouldn't worry about eating super healthy. When you feel crappy, you just need to eat whatever will stay down. That's been my mantra this entire pregnancy. Besides, ice cream is dairy and dairy is fairly healthy :winkwink: I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Megan - I love the nursery color!

AFM - I've been feeling alright. The heat let up some, which has helped immensely. I think LO is getting pretty cramped in there now, though. A lot of his movements really hurt and cause me to flinch. He also seems to really like to start being super active when I try to sleep, so now I'm not sleeping all that well either. 

I have another ultrasound next week Thursday to check his growth and I'm getting really anxious about it. I'm worried that he's not growing well. :nope: I'm trying to stay hopeful and optimistic though. I guess it doesn't do me any good to worry now...I'll just have to wait until my ultrasound and take it from there.

I'm pretty convinced that he's going to come early - not super early, but around 38 weeks. I think my feeling is because this baby has been so, so different from all my others. They each came later than the kid before, so I've been planning that Everett will be late, too. But because he insists on being a little difficult, he'll probably come early just to stand out from his siblings. :haha:


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni, I've been on the EPO for about 3/4 weeks now, but not inserting it, just ingesting it.

Had my 36week midwife appointment yesterday, all good except I've been told to eat and drink more as there were ketones in my urine so i must be hungry. I seriously doubt I'm starving myself and wasting away! I just had a busy morning without Sophie - cooked a bolognese for tea and as I was looking the cupboards for ingredients noticed some items very out of date (by 2+years!!) so ended up clearing the cupboards out. Didn't have time to munch!
Another day to myself so am going into town with my friend, got a yet-to-be-born baby girl to shop for :) can't wait to know what flavour we've got in here!
Officially 26days to go! WOOHOOOOOOOO!

Who asked about the sweep? Just remember to take deep breaths through the process to keep muscles relaxed as possible. The more tense you are, the more uncomfortable it is. Easier said than done, I was terrible! Midwife mentioned something about my internal muscles and the word "iron" in the same breath :haha:


----------



## Uni tsi

It doesn't sound like the easiest circumstances to stay relaxed under, but I will try!


----------



## ssarahh

Campn - gorgeous photos of your girl. I can't get over how clear they are.

Tiredness has come back and got me too. Getting up in the mornings now are pretty hard. Only 4 more weeks at work then I can get some rest hopefully. 

I'm going to start raspberry leaf tea today and see how it goes. 

X


----------



## x-ginge-x

What mg of epo are you taking? I'm hoping to insert too but don't want to start that TOO. Early, desperate to have a chance at natural labour but don't want to leave it to late? The ones I have are 500mg !


----------



## xanzaba

Mrsmoo- I thought that you were team yellow. Did I miss something? Or is it mother's intuition?

A friend asked me yesterday if I was getting anxious. I thought about it for a second and said no, it's hard to get anxious when you don't know what is coming. I'm impatient and I wish I knew when he would arrive etc., but that's just the nature of the beast. On Thursday I will know more about exactly how giant this baby is, and then next week talk about what my OBGYN recommends. If he's still off the charts, he will come at 39 weeks one way or the other.


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - OMG, what an amazing pic of your little girl:) She is just so cute!

uni - so glad the vinager worked:) I swear by it!. I want to start EPO too. I have never taken it before and not sure when to take it. Ive heard the 1000mg capsules are a suggested dose. I have never gone into labour on my own either. I am also getting a sweep at 37 weeks. I've had an attempted sweep when pregnant with DS2. My cervix was so high and closed my OB could not even complete it. It is a bit uncomfortable but like Mummmoo said, deep breathes do help.

megan - I love the colour you picked for your nursery! Looks fantastic:)

Hopie - sorry you are not feeling well again. I've been getting slightly nauseous when eating recently. Maybe because my stomach is so squished and can barely fit much at each meal. But I have been on an ice cream kick too! 

AFM, I started using my exercise ball yesterday. Hoping it will help bring baby's head down. I got the most wicked braxton hicks contractions yesterday. Two on them within a 5 min span. They started in my lower back/butt area and wrapped around to the front. Felt like the real contractions from labour but I know they were not. 
It was another long holiday weekend here and we made alot of progress on the nursery. Hubby hung the curtains, changed the light fixture, put the dresser/change table together and hung some wall decals. I also washed alot of clothing and bedding finally. I will post some pics soon!


----------



## campn

I can't believe some are almost full term! When did that happen!? So co crazy!!

I never did try EPO, I thought about giving it a try but it looks like something you do in the end like 38-39 weeks. I think it'd help first time moms more, I think once you've had a baby your cervix stays somewhat softer and a bit open? I'm just worried about staining my undies with oil, some maybe wearing a liner is a must. 

My membrane sweep hurt for like a good second that's it. It was like getting a shot ends before it begins. I lost my plug the next morning like 6 am so it must have worked!


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - I am worried about staining as well. I read that it good to take the primrose oil right when you go to sleep. I think a liner is a good idea. That is great your sweep last time was successful. I am hoping it will be for me this time too. I cannot believe some of us are so close to full term either. I will be 2 weeks tomorrow! eek!


----------



## mari35racz36

Here are some nursery pics. Hope they turn out.

I have no idea why this pic posted sideways!! Ugh!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mari35racz36

This pic turned out a bit dark. When I had the light in everything looked yellow. I try to take a better pick when the sun comes around in the afternoon.

OMG, another one went sideways! So sorry!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MummaMoo

Ooh Mari, I LOVE that dresser! Gorgeous!!

Xan - yep, I'm team yellow still, although I'm saying team yellow and mint after what I've bought today! I've been SOOOOOOO naughty! Will post a pic in a minute.
The baby girl I shopped for was for a friend, baby Thea will arrive by c-section next Monday.
I do feel like I'm having a girl though, and nearly everyone else thinks so too. Only had a couple of people think boy.

As for the EPO, 1000mg is the dose you see everywhere, don't know if you have to take into account if you ingest AND insert.

So... shopping. Yes, went into Boots to buy up some more of the lemon/grey/white range that I've already bought a stack of - with cute fluffy sheep and ducks on, and it's gone! Only to be replaced with mint/grey/white that has adorable little penguins and ducks on! So I HAD to buy it! My pal Verity walked away so she wouldn't get the blame for me buying it all, hehe! Although I could say she didn't try to stop me either! Ha! So here it is:- https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412698248.jpg
I've just redone my hospital bag now so there's a few items of both sets in there.


----------



## amantila

OMG mumma...I'm so jealous of the baby clothes you found. They are SO cute! I love penguins :] (I seriously just looked online to see if I could buy online from Boots and have it shipped to US...you can't :sad2:) It's probably a sign that I need to cool it with the baby shopping. Le sigh.


----------



## xanzaba

Nice stash, mummamoo! I love the animal motifs- just about everything we have bought has animals on it.


----------



## amantila

Thanks for the raspberry leaf tea info ladies! I think I will try that out...anything to help labor go more smoothly...right?

So...husband and I bought a whole new living room set this weekend and it gets delivered today. New couch, ROCKING love seat, 2 side tables, a coffee table, and a tv stand. Yay! The only bad thing is we were planning to move our current living room set to the finished basement so we can start setting up our entertainment room...but our old sectional couch DOES NOT FIT :sad2: We tried every possible thing to get it through the basement door...it just won't work. So now we have to sell it (it's less than a year old and I really like it...boo) and we are back on the market for a new couch. UGH. I just want everything to be done and set up before baby is here but it's looking like that won't happen.


----------



## xanzaba

Yay- I just heard about the furniture- it is shipping Friday and should be delivered around the 18th, which is 38 weeks! We have a bassinet in case Liam arrives early, but it's been tough preparing without any surfaces or drawers. Even the closet still needs some work and doesn't have any shelves.

We're making our way through the to-do list and creating emergency plans. I found a doctor online that is not a recommendation, but she seems so sweet I find myself visiting her webpage every few days. So pretty much my to-do list is down to grooming- both for me and the dog :)


----------



## MummaMoo

amantila said:


> OMG mumma...I'm so jealous of the baby clothes you found. They are SO cute! I love penguins :] (I seriously just looked online to see if I could buy online from Boots and have it shipped to US...you can't :sad2:) It's probably a sign that I need to cool it with the baby shopping. Le sigh.

Well I'd hate to be called an enabler, but if you REALLY wanted it, could get it posted to you!

That is, of course, if things aren't kicking off here! Just before 3pm I had a little blood when I went to the loo. Followed by some mild cramping. After being nagged by Verity, I called the Midwife who wants me to go in and get checked out, mainly because of my blood group, by the sounds of things. There's no major urgency, so we're going at around 6.30, when MrMoo is home and his mum can come and sit Sophie.

Amazing how quickly you can finish packing your hospital bag! :haha:


----------



## campn

Mumma- I love those minty outfits! So adorable and refreshing! She or he will look so sweet in them!! We won't be waiting that much longer to find out! You're first in line. 

Mari- I love the baby blues you've on the changing pad and the curtains (are those from target!?) love love love! 

Aman- Did you try removing the door!? I would love to renew some of our furniture but at this point I'm like I'll wait until this one is at a decent age cause DS was constantly spilling things and I might as well just wait! I really want that tourquoise tv console I saw though :(


----------



## xanzaba

Ooh, mumma- good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## mari35racz36

mumma moo - thank you! I love your stash of baby clothes!! So cute:) I need to pickup some more clothes for the baby soon. Keep me posted on the cramps and disharge. Could be promising!!

campn - thankyou:) I am so happy how the nursery has turned out. I got the curtains from Pottery Barns kids.


----------



## Lallie81

Loving all the nursery and stash pictures!

Good luck mumma, keep us posted!

I have built up quite a stash on my UK trip too- this is all extra to everything I have back home in dubai. Oops!!!
 



Attached Files:







20160802_123626.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mari35racz36

aman - Yay for you new furniture!! I love getting new furniture. We had the same problem when trying to get our old set to the basement. My hubby had to remove the door, the trim and the handrail and posts just to barely squeeze it down. Omg, did we damage our walls and my back!! That does suck you have to sell the couch that wont fit. I know how you feel about being ready for the baby. We are not quite there yet either. Only so many weekends left


----------



## campn

Meg- I wanted to say I got that tea and it tastes much better! But I noticed it has lots of other ingredients not just the red raspberry leaf so that's probably why! 

All those baby clothes and nurseries are making me so broody! Is that possible when you're already pregnant!?


----------



## campn

Mari- Doh! I just realized you guys don't have target in Canada! But I swear they had the same exact curtains so that's why I wondered!


----------



## MummaMoo

Hello again...

Well I'm back home, after a couple of hours in the company of the midwives. Was put on the CTG for 40 minutes to check baby is happy in there, all good on that score, heartrate went up with movements and back down again lovely. Had an examination (not so bad this time) and she couldn't see any more blood so I was given an Anti-D injection, a scan appointment for a fortnight's time and sent home. Still a little crampy but I do think it's from walking round all the shops today. Had there been blood still present, I'd have been sent to consultants ward for 24hr monitoring.


----------



## ciz

Campn - regards to visits..my mum is looking after dd while I'm in labour. She's asked whether I wanted dd to come to hospital I said to her if I can I don't plan on staying there very long so will judge at the time and when I'm home mum will be leaving us to it until we've settled. BUT..as far as other people coming is a big no no, friends know I'll text when we're ready and I've told the oh's lot that no unexpected visits are to happen as in we will tell them when we are ready and they aren't to stay (they don't live close to us) If they wish to stay they will have to book a hotel as the house isn't big enough. They prob think I'm being selfish or w/e but I don't care. We haven't made this baby for their sakes. We want to bond as a family in peace. 

So... today I've started noticing bits of my plug coming away. Going to have to keep an eye on it 34 weeks this week. My contractions started at 39 weeks with dd... need to sort my bags lol!


----------



## mari35racz36

campn said:


> Mari- Doh! I just realized you guys don't have target in Canada! But I swear they had the same exact curtains so that's why I wondered!

We did have Target until last year when the left Canada. My son was so upset because it was his Favorite store! lol But I am only about 45min from the border and go shopping a few times a year:)


----------



## mari35racz36

mummamoo- glad to hear all is ok:)


----------



## campn

Mumma- I'm glad baby is okay! Try to rest a bit and drink plenty of water. I hope those cramps are just your body's way of getting ready. Baby needs to stay at least a few more days. 

Ciz- Selfish or not! I don't expect other moms to share their newborn's with everyone so we shouldn't have to either. I couldn't take others taking away DS when he was born and I know this time I won't either. Mama bears here! 

Mari- I heard it didn't do too well up there, apparently Canadians aren't as basic as Americans :p it's one of my favorite stores though and there's usually a Starbucks there, so it's like a dream date to walk around the furniture and decorations aisles with an ice coffee while I text DH "oh out of milk, thanks for watching DS, it'll be 2 hours, BYE!"


----------



## amantila

Mumma...glad you and baby are ok! And I really appreciate the offer...and I'm highly tempted, but I think I need to curb the spending on baby items. He has plenty of clothes and won't go naked haha. I just LOVE the penguins...especially the bib. So cute! You will have to post pics of your little one wearing it once he or she is here!

xan...I'm with you regarding the don't know what to expect front. People are asking me about my birth plan. I personally think birth plans are kind of silly...it's a wish list that may or may not happen. And I feel like I can't make decisions about what I want until I know what I'm dealing with. So I have been saying I want to keep all of my options open. I don't know if I'll want an epidural, but I'm not going to say I don't want it before I know what labor feels like, you know? And I'm impatiently awaiting my little one's arrival, but at the same time I don't want him to come too early haha. I keep saying he can come after 38 weeks because then I'll get to at least show my face at school.

uni...glad the vinegar worked for you! That stuff is magic. It does so much!

Mari...your nursery looks wonderful! I think I have the same rocker/glider...if it's not the same it's very close! :]

campn and mari...yup! The door came off and it still wouldn't fit! We didn't try taking off rail because we couldn't even get it through the door :[ We would have to take the couch apart (which none of us knew how to do because when we looked at the bottom it was all carpentry...nails and staples and such) or knock down the wall across from the basement door. We will just have to sell it and hope for the best! And I'm nervous about the damage a little one will do to our new furniture...but we got a darker color and it's leather so at least I can wipe up spills that happen. My husband is worried about the cat digging her claws into the leather, but she is just loving lounging on the new furniture haha. 


I'm drinking a cup of raspberry leaf tea now...I actually really like it. I'm a big tea drinker though so not surprising. Haha. I could easily drink this twice a day. :]


----------



## campn

Aman- This is my second and I still am not crazy about birth plans. Honestly I think I'd be gutted if I had all these plans and got shocked when things went differently. Last time DS was put on my chest after I delivered him but within a couple of minutes they just snatched him away to put him under the warmer and I just sat there and cried, so I think I'm just going to skip all expectations this time and instead just hope and pray!

What tea brand did you buy? There's so many!


----------



## amantila

campn...that's exactly how I feel! I don't want to go into it with a plan that I'm set in stone on because I know how unpredictable the whole process can be and I don't want to be disappointed. So the only things I'm hoping for are a healthy baby and healthy me at the end, and for the love of all that is holy, NO MIRROR! Haha. 

I bought this brand at the store and added a splash of milk and honey to it, though I think I'll try it with just honey tomorrow: https://www.amazon.com/Organic-Rasp...08FOLQRE/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_sims?ie=UTF8


----------



## campn

Oh the mirror! I'm kinda tempted, but kinda scared to hell. I know it'll be more encouraging to push when you feel (well, SEE) that you're making progress. I reached down and touched DS's head during the pushing and it really helped me, but ugh, what if I end up freaking out more when I see my hoo-ha go through that!

:shrug:


----------



## Uni tsi

I think birth plans are useful in certain instances. For example, I don't want to be offered an epidural because I know I'll be more open to suggestion than normal. And, I have to have monitoring but I want to be able to walk around so I'll ask for the walking monitor. Aside from that, I do think it's better to think of it as a wishlist and not a plan.

Moo, I'm glad everything is ok!


----------



## MummaMoo

I loved filling in my birth plan, purely because it's paperwork and I love filling out forms. It's certainly not something that I'm sticking rigidly to, it's more of a "if all is well, then I'd prefer this, as opposed to this" kind of thing. Like, if possible I'd like spend time in the pool, or try birthing in a different position rather than being lay on my back.

Oh... I took a pic of my CTG chart last night, for the first timers to see if you're interested... hang on lemme get an img code for it...
Here we go:- https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412699256.jpg


----------



## MummaMoo

Ah.... So it's not the right way up. Typical! I did just rotate it on the image hosting site but never mind.

So the bars on the left at the "top" are where I clicked the.... button thing toshow where I felt movement. The next line shows the baby's heartrate, where you can see that it would go up during a wriggle and then settle back down again, and the bottom line is showing bump tightenings/contractions.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I spent some time in hospital being monitored on Monday as baby wasn't moving like usual but everything checked out fine. I have appointment with consultant on 15th August where I'm going to discuss the growth scan being at 38+4, I'm going to request an earlier one as I'm not happy when that is, hopefully they will understand my concerns I can't decide when to start the primrose oil is 33 weeks to early? I started at 38 weeks last time and I think it was too late!


----------



## hopie2015

Mumm- so glad everything turned out okay. Keep resting and lots of fluids like Campn said. Absolutely love the baby clothes and gender neutral colors. I need to get some green. Got a few outfits with orange stripes at shower--not an orange fan, but hey!
Chart is so cool. That is what mine looked like the other day!

Mari- baby's room looks beautiful. I love the curtains. Need to get a rocker like that. We wanted to get the glider at West Elm but it is too darn expensive. Enjoy your ice cream too!

Thanks Campn! I know I need to go to these scans every week and shouldn't whine about them. Just seems every time, something concerning is found.
My doctors office had a hazardous spill and they might be closed for the rest of the week, canceling my Friday appt. I said to OH I was sorta happy then I could skip this week and he wasn't too happy with me. I get worried about effects of so many scans on baby but have to trust benefits outweigh risk.

Glad Amant asked more about RRL. I didn't realize it doesn't help bring on labor. I'm going to start drinking it. That's if I can stomach it on the sick days. Interesting about the evening p. oil. Might be worth a try.

As for birth plan, I'm just winging it here! I hope I'm lucky enough for them to let me hold baby right away. And am trying my best to say no to drugs but sure that will probably change!


----------



## mari35racz36

mumma and ginge, so glad is all ok with you both and your LO's :)

campn - I love Starbucks too!! Whenever I go out shopping I always get my lattee or Frappuccino:) I have seen very similar curtains to mine in other stores as well. I just fell in love with these on the second I saw them. They were a bit of a splurge, but have worked out perfectly. I love just saying to hubby, "I'm going shopping, see you in a few hours!" lol So nice to get alone time and shop without my kids driving me nuts! Yesterday we had to go to Toys R Us to get birthday presents and that was a mess. My 4yr old was not in a good mood and wanted everything he saw. Came home exhausted! lol

Hopie - Thankyou:) I actually bought my rocker, crib and dresser all from Best Buy. I had not idea they sold baby furniture until I started my search. Price was very good too:) Oh I have been enjoying my ice cream! hope you have too:)

AFM, I sort of had a birth plan in mind with my first, but that all went out the window after 27HR labour! There were a few complications that came up with me and the baby. But all worked out just fine. So since then I don"t do birth plans. lol Ill see where this baby takes me and hopefully labour won't be too long with #4.


----------



## xanzaba

Ooh, I had the worst heart burn last night. I hadn't had Indian food in a long time and was craving it, so we went to our favorite place. As I was eating I thought "I should probably stop here". In the end, though, I couldn't resist.

Fast forward 4 hours, I slept propped up on 3 pillows waking up every 3 hours to pop more Tums until 2:30 in the morning. DH came in to wake me up at 6:30 and I was not feeling sweet and cuddly to say the least.

I'm working from home today so hopefully I can keep my meals light and I'll be able to get in a nap. The baby seems to be enjoying dancing on my pelvic floor at the moment though...


----------



## campn

Ginge- I'd wait on the EPO until the last few weeks like you did last time as it seems like it doesn't take long to work (if it worked!) 

Mumma- My doctor said the same thing! Don't write "I want" but rather "I prefer" cause I guess that gets on their nerves? Lol 
My main wish is that we do skin to skin first thing for a few hours before the weighting or the bath. I want to try to breastfeed right away if I can cause after the first or so your they get so sleepy. 

Mari- Reminds me of my little mister, God forbid we skip a nap then we end up with a drunk grumpy Chewbacca who thinks we are all against him! Lawd, have mercy! And I'm glad you splurged! 

Xan- I do that too! I eat it knowing it'll light up a fire but I still go all for it! I hope you're feeling better now??

Hopie- I think my birth plan will just say "fingers crossed!!" :D just going in hoping for the best!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Campn. I'm feeling much better today. I've had such a tough relationship with food this whole pregnancy. The good news is that the gluten sensitivity seems to be going away, and foods are getting their regular tastes back.

I have the 36 week growth scan tomorrow, early this time. I'm looking forward to getting some information about whether or not they'll stick to 39 weeks, but now I'm kind of counting on it. I hope I'm not disappointed if I have to wait until 40 weeks +. I've been trying really hard to manage my expectations, but I am ready to be done.


----------



## aidensxmomma

MummaMoo & ginge - I'm glad that all is well with your babies :) 

As for a birth plan, I will probably write one out. I've used them for some of my other pregnancies/deliveries. But it gives me a bit more sense of control to at least have what I prefer to happen written out and known by everyone that's going to be involved in mine and LO's care. Plus, as Uni said, I know I'll be much more open to suggestion and I would prefer not to have an epidural offered to me...if I need one, I'll ask. It's definitely more of a "if everything is going great and to plan, I'd prefer this to happen over this" type thing.


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - good luck at your scan tomorrow. How big was your baby measuring at you last scan?

Campn - a drunk chewbaca is perfect way to describe! Lol my 4yrs was very ovetired yesterday. Went to bed late and got up early. Recipe for disaster!


----------



## xanzaba

5lbs, 11 oz which is >90th percentile. The doctor printed out a graph that showed each measurement (20, 28, and 32 weeks) that either fell on or above the 90th percentile curve. With all of these measurements, it looks like it's a foregone conclusion that he'll be big and delivered early. I'm guessing he'll be 7 1/2 to 8 lbs already at 36 weeks.


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - your baby sounds exactly like mine. He is also measuring in the 90th percentile. With my DS1, I had a growth scan at 35 weeks and he measured 7lb14oz. He was born at 40 weeks and 9lb7oz. If I go to 40 weeks I expect this baby to be ab similar weight. Fingers crossed we both do not have to go over due!!


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck to us, Mari! Do you have a growth scan coming up, or are you done with imaging (I wouldn't blame you!).


----------



## mari35racz36

I picked up this swing off Kijiji today. It is a Mamaroo swing and only 2 months old. Lady bought it brand new 2 months ago for $400 at Babies R Us. Her now 2 month old refuses to go into it. She sold it to me for $135. I could not believe the price and its in perfect condition. Most of these sell for over $200 used and those even older models. Anyway, I am excited to use it. They did not have swings like this when my DD was born!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender (1).jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AJCash

I haven't posted here in ages, but I thought I'd let you guys know that my baby was born two weeks ago! I ended up with pre-eclampsia and had a wonky placenta (battledore) so she was down to the 7th percentile. I went into the hospital for monitoring and stayed for two days before her heart rate started decreasing, so they pulled her out at 32w4d. She is still in the NICU, but doesn't have a thing wrong with her. Perfect in every way. She just crossed the four pound mark this week and is learning how to eat without a tube. Has some bradycardia spells due to being premature, but those are happening less and less often as time goes on. <3


----------



## mari35racz36

AJ - congratulations on your little girl! Glad she is doing so well. Keep us updated on her progress:)


----------



## mari35racz36

xanzaba said:


> Good luck to us, Mari! Do you have a growth scan coming up, or are you done with imaging (I wouldn't blame you!).

thanks! I am so done with imaging. lol My OB said he won't put me through anymore. He is just monitoring me on a weekly basis now. Have my next appt on Fri. I am so ready to be done as well!


----------



## campn

Now I'm a little worried, this baby is measuring 3.5 lbs at 33 weeks so I hope that's normal? I read there could be uterine restrictions or something similar to that, so I hope it's normal. I've another scan at 36 weeks so hopefully she'll be normal weight. 

Mari- I can't believe how expensive those are! I saw one at once upon a child for $50 which is an amazing price but really we are all geared out!! I've two play gyms, swing, bouncer, jumperoo and I don't remember what else! You just go all out with your first!


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- sorry that you are worried, but that doesn't sound very small. There is so much error in measurement. My doctor said about 1 pound either way. Did the doctor talk about growth restriction or Dr. Google?

I've been following this page- you put in how far along you are and it gives you all sorts of info including average size.

https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=pregnant+33+weeks


----------



## mari35racz36

campn - sorry you are worried, but baby sounds good to me. Plus, scans are never accurate. Yes, these swings are crazy expensive brand new. I would never pay the full price. Only reason why I bought it is because I will be able to sell for the same, but probably more than I paid when done. The mommy group in my neighborhood is insane!! Things are bought and sold so fast! lol You are right, you do go all out with your first:) I've got nothing left though and need to get things all over again. But I think I am almost done. I've bought some things new and somethings used. Th only thing left to buy is some infant sleepers and clothes. Hoping to do that this weekend.


----------



## xanzaba

AJ- congratulations! I'm glad she's doing well :)


----------



## amantila

Nursery pics! Finally done! Woohoo! The pictures make the room look a lot brighter than it actually is...the yellow is softer in real life :] But still definitely yellow.







And these are the paintings that I hung up in his room...I just love them! :happydance:


----------



## amantila

Congrats, AJ! Nice to hear from you with great news! Glad baby is doing well and growing! :]


----------



## mari35racz36

Aman - I love love love your nursery!! Amazing! I really like the yellow, grey and white:)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mumma glad baby stay put a little longer! :thumbup:

Lallie- what a great stash of clothes! 

Regarding visitors- I don't have a problem with them, not in hospital and not at home. I found myself very much alone with my daughter the first month because a friend decided for me that I didn't want visitors and told everyone to stay away, and I would have actually enjoyed the company very much. So to be honest, I would very much enjoy a lot of visits from close family and friends. 

Regarding birth plan- Didn't have one with my daughter, don't have one this time. To be honest, I think there are so many variables to a birth and how it might go I feel much more confident without anything on my mind, I feel that way I am more open to a lot of options and avoiding any disappointment, and with my daughter I had no disappointment from her birth even though she was a c section. My birth plan basically is- Get baby out in the most healthy way possible for baby and mom. :thumbup:

Ginge glad everything went well with the monitoring :)

Mari cool swing! 

AJ congratulations! I am glad she's doing well! :flower::cloud9:

aman cute nursery! I love the paintings :cloud9: I can't wait to finish ours! I feel like I'm never going to be done! 

AFM, I had my Drs appointment last friday. Everything looks good, I was 29 weeks and they did a scan, he weighed 3lbs and was super cute :cloud9: Dr says everything looks so good I don't have to come back for a month- so 33 weeks. I thought I would start the bi-monthly appointments lol but I guess not. I have to go in this weekend for my glucose test and some blood tests. Also, they'll be doing another scan next appointment at 33 weeks, and probably a few more as I get further along since my daughter had growth restriction they want to make sure he's growing well.


----------



## campn

Xan- Doctor Google! Of course! I'll def ask my doctor next time after my scan. Last time she measured my belly and said I'm measuring a little smaller but she didn't seem worried. Thank you for that link!!

Mari- Smart idea! I'm sure someone is willing to pay a lot for it! I see those Tula exchange groups and women are paying crazy amount of money for the different styles! It's crazy I could buy an iPad for that price! :D 

Aman- I love it!! It's so sweet and I can totally imagine a baby in there! Great job!! I especially love those paintings! 

AJ- Congats hun!!! :)


----------



## Uni tsi

AJ thanks for sharing the news with us! Congrats! I'm glad to hear things are going so well! 

Mari, I'm a little envious you found it at that price. I would totally get one too if I could find it used. They look so awesome! I'm really happy for you :) 

aman, it looks great! I love it! 

Campn, don't worry - I'm sure if there was a problem your doc would have already said something. I was worried this past week about growth too, but my OB told me the size/weight estimates can be off by as much as 20% so it really is just an estimate. She also teased me, saying I should feel lucky if my baby was a little small because it would be easier to get out lol I have to admit she had a good point. But she also measured externally and said fundal height was exactly 33 weeks, which was reassuring. Dr Google is the worst doctor ever! But that doesn't stop me :haha: Hopefully your real doc can set your mind to ease, because I really do believe it sounds like things are ok for you :hugs: 

Today I had a new symptom I wasn't fond of - couldn't catch my breath at all. I think I had a foot up in my lung. It made me feel really claustrophobic and kind of panicky. I managed to fall asleep and when I woke up I guess she had moved again because I can breath again just fine now. I'm used to being a little short of breath, but this was a totally different sensation. I hope she doesn't do it often.


----------



## MummaMoo

Amantilia - I SO love your nursery! Someone has crocheted a 12point star blanket for this baby and it would very much fit in with your beautiful nursery.

Spent all day inside yesterday as I felt so nauseous and had a stinking headache. It was really hard to keep Sophie occupied too, she became increasingly annoying which resulted in me getting pretty snappy. Today we're having a relaxed morning in our PJs nibbling on breakfast in front of the tv (I know, such bad habits!) and afterwards we'll take a little walk to the park.

Last night whilst I had my hands on the bump I actually felt a foot pass under a hand. First time ever that's happened, having a big belly anyway I never thought I'd feel a definite foot. MrMoo had a go and he did too, so it was lovely!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Congratulations AJ ! Glad she's doing well! 

Uni I get the can't breath feeling too it's awful

Bargain on the mamaroo front they are almost 500$ here about £300!! Crazy!


----------



## xanzaba

Okay, this heartburn is really getting ridiculous. Yesterday I had a salad and 1 slice of pizza for lunch at 1pm. We had signed up for CPR classes (everyone was pregnant, it was great!) and by the time we came home it was 8. I still had heartburn! So I took a couple of Tums and ate a salad and a yogurt and stayed up a couple of hours. When I went to bed, I felt the acid again, so took 2 more Tums. I went to bed feeling hungry, but too scared to eat and get very bad heartburn.

Has anyone tried anything stronger? I'm also going to avoid trigger foods and eat well before bedtime and eat smaller meals, but I don't think I'm eating very large meals! I don't like taking anything unless necessary, but this seems to have passed into the necessary department.


----------



## amantila

Awww xan...I feel you regarding the heartburn. I keep joking (but not really joking) that I could have one m&m or a glass of water and end up with heartburn. My dad (he's a doctor), says it's pretty much just mechanical at this point and it's going to happen no matter what you eat, although eating the wrong foods can make it worse!

I have heard several times that some stronger heartburn meds are safe during pregnancy...I would ask your doctor next time you see them about what you can take. 

Hopefully just a few more weeks of this misery! I hate feeling my food and acid come back up after eating :[


----------



## Just1more2

I also feel you on the heartburn, Xan!! I am pretty sure I am single-handedly keeping Tums in business!!:haha:

Have a busy day today! Birth Center tour this morning then my Sizing Ultrasound directly after. Then a midwife appointment to discus the results from the sizing scan to see if we want to schedule an induction depending on baby's size. 

Anyone else on here had an induction? what was your experience? I am really afraid that I will end up with a C-Section of I opt to be induced...

Will let you know how it goes! Hope you ladies have a wonderful day!:hugs:


----------



## campn

Xan- I would ask your doctor cause if it's getting too bad it could be damaging to your esophagus from what I was told from another pregnant girl on here. Sometimes tums just doesn't cut it! 

Mumma- Sounds like a good relaxing bonding habit to me! It's so easy for me to get snappy at DS too esp when I'm feeling particularly bad. Like during a BH I'm all tense and trying to breathe then he thinks it's funny to come and punch me. Yeah thinking he may not come to the hospital to visit :p I try to tell him how he needs to be gentle but he doesn't get it. 

Uni- I'd also hate that! Luckily she's going to move lower and lower now and start dropping sooner than later and won't be all up in your ribs. DS was all up in my ribs but this baby hasn't done that, instead she's all into my poor hips! I bet none of my pants fit me after this pregnancy :p 

Thank you ladies for calming me. I just constantly worried about the baby not breathing well or having blood sugar issues and going to the NICU, which isn't the end of the world but I'm sure it's feel that way if it happened.


----------



## Hope16

Had a nice date night with hubby last night, trying to take as many pictures together before this is all over. I hate feeling so big now but I'm sure it will be nice to look back on it all :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







rd.jpg
File size: 121 KB
Views: 10


----------



## xanzaba

Hope, you look great, and I think you will definitely appreciate having the pictures later. My friend wants to come take pictures of me before delivery as the first part of the baby's photo album. Part of me says, oh yuck, but the other part of me says I'll regret it if I don't.


----------



## xanzaba

Yep, measurements say 8 pounds already at 36 weeks! Looks like I won't go past 39.


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - I am so sorry for the awful heartburn. I had this with my firs t pregnancies. They were both very big babies. Tums never worked for me. I would take liquid gaviscon at that would help sometimes. I think there is something you OB can prescribe if the heartburn is really bad. Wow, 8lbs already!! Sounds just like my first two babies:) That will be nice not to have to go past 39 weeks. I hope it will be the same for me

Hope - you look fantastic! Great pic:)

uni - I have the same feeling of catching my breath a times too. Seems to have gone away for the most part now as I think baby has dropped a bit. Depending of his position I was affected and my breathing would really labour. I also have this horrible pain under my right rib area where the baby's feet a pressing. So painful!

AFM - I cannnot even properly explain how "off" i felt yesterday afternoon/evening. I was just so agitated, restless and found myself pacing alot. So weird! I was analyzing everything in the house that I wanted to organize and clean. I went around with my Handheld vacuum and was cleaning any little crumbs that I saw. lol I also got a couple strong braxton hicks again. There is a crazy numbness feeling I have lower than my pelvic bone area. It is pretty much constant now. Slept like crap and was up for the day at 5am!?!? I am going to so tired today. Sorry for my rant!


----------



## xanzaba

For any of you ladies who might be suffering from constant heartburn, the doctor said to take something like Prevacid 2x a day for 2 weeks. He was concerned I would have permanent damage to my esophagus.

And baby's measurements are again off the charts. Everything is in proportion, just slightly above what they would expect a newborn to be. If he went to term he would be about 10 pounds give or take a pound, so no way I'm getting off easy.


----------



## hopie2015

AJ- congratulations! Sure remember you from back in January. So glad your baby girl was delivered safely and she is doing very well. Please keep us posted and hope she is home with you very soon.

Amant- I love those little elephant pictures!!

Campn- try not to worry (easier said than done). I think baby's size is perfectly fine. She will gain at least half a pound a week until 40 weeks and will be a good size. I have the same worries and also about NICU, well it is a given my baby will go there first since there is only one kidney. I remind myself every one of my friends had their baby in NICU for some reason for another and all are perfectly fine. Of course the odds are baby Juliette wont need any extra care at all. Trust all will be fine.

Heartburn-- I really feel for people who suffer from it regularly, as I've never experienced it until the third tri. Dr. said to pop as many Tums as I want. It keeps me from drinking much so he wants to prescribe Zantac (think that's what it is called) to help more. Xan- you can ask your doctor what rx is safe is Tums or Gaviscon aren't cutting it. 
I did read that the last couple weeks when everything moves down, heartburn usually goes away. Sure hope that is true for all of us!
Xanz- just a couple more weeks for you to go. So exciting!!

Mumm- glad you are feeling a bit better and have a relaxed day plan.

Mari- I totally hear you with the rant. I'm up by 5am every day..it's so annoying. But with 3 kids, I can imagine it is tough to get a nap in during the day ever. I had to re-read the store you wrote-- I had no idea either that Best Buy sells baby stuff! I hope you have a much better day today. :)

Scan is tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - I am so glad they will not let you go past 39 weeks. My first OB with DD made me go to 41 weeks. I think that was a big mistake. He was an older doc with very old school ways. I had quite a few complications with her birth. I won't go into detail, but it was a bit scary. In end, i pushed for almost 3hrs and could not get her out. They have to pull her out with forceps. I have stressed to my current OB how I do not not want this to happen again. You've only got 3 weeks to go!!

Hopie - Luckily all my kids sleep in these days.They actually do let me nap on the couch in the afternoon if I need. My 8 and 6 year old are really good at letting me rest. My 4yr old still doesn't quite understand how tired I am. lol But when I do have a chance to lay down he will curl up right beside me:) Yes, Best Buy sells baby furniture! But online only. I am really happy with what I purchased. Good luck at your scan tomorrow:) I've got my 35 week checkup tomorrow at 830.


----------



## campn

I know most of you will deliver before me and I'm going to feel so left out! A bit jealous too once the super sweet newborn pictures get posted! I feel like I still have ways to go! 

Second babies come a bit early right?? Right? *wishful thinking*


----------



## amantila

Haha campn...you never know! First babies can often come late, too, right? Although I REALLY hope mine doesn't come late! 

I'm getting anxious with everyone's size updates...my doctor hasn't been estimating size and I'm not supposed to have any more ultrasounds I think. I'm worried baby will be HUMUNGOUS especially if I go overdue. I was 9 lbs 8 oz and my husband was 10 lbs 2 oz at birth...so this baby has the potential to be pretty big! All my doctor does at appointments is measure the fundus and says "Everything's right on track." Just hoping there's not a giant in there :[


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - I know how you feel. But you could very well go early with baby #2. My doc said that first babies Have highest chance of going over. It will be nice to start seeing all the newborn pics soon:) I am so excited for all of us! I highly doubt I'll go much before my due. I have never gone into labour on my own. I've always been induced.

Aman - I would say if your fundal height is measuring right on, that is a good sign baby is not huge. With this baby, fundal height has always been ahead 2-3 weeks. With my DD, I measured almost 4 weeks ahead! But you just never know until the baby comes out. I measured 2 weeks ahead with DS2 and he was only 7lb6oz


----------



## xanzaba

Aman- are you tall? I'm 5'9 and the doctor today said that even at approximately 10 pounds they might not do a c-section because I'm tall. They'll probably induce me at 39, which sounds fine by me.

Campn- because I'm due on the 1st and had almost everything early, I sometimes feel left out too. Like when I found out the gender so early :( I guess the grass is always greener. But it's so soon for all of us- just remember when we were all looking forward to 8 weeks, let alone 8 months!


----------



## amantila

Mari...thanks. That makes me feel a little bit better! I've been so convinced that baby will be HUGE that I haven't bought anything in newborn size...only 0-3 months or 3 months! Maybe I'll check out Once Upon a Child tomorrow and at least pick up a newborn coming home outfit so all of my bases are covered! :] 

Xan...I'm not tall. I guess I'm average? I'm 5'4". My mom is only 5'1" and she popped out two babies over 9 lbs. I guess if she can do it...I can do it. :wacko:


----------



## MummaMoo

For sizes, I've been told by a friend that big babies can sometimes be easier to give birth to than smaller babies, and weight doesn't have to mean huge chunky babies anyway. 
And Sophie was my first and was 13 days late... and had to be evicted otherwise I'm sure she'd have been there a good few days longer!

Just1 - in response to your question about induction (I think you asked?) my induction experience was fine, just lengthy - I started at 10 days overdue and she still didn't appear until day 13. Was a case of having the prostin gel inserted and waiting... then some more inserted and more waiting..... And then waiting to move into consultant ward to have waters broken (but didn't get that far as they went on their own in the end)

Ended up meeting with my friend and her three children at one of the local parks, Sophie loved playing with 10 year old Jack, and he's brilliant with her. It was quite a walk though, by the time I was nearly home baby's head had moved so low down I could barely lift my legs to move!
Felt so ill this evening too, headache and sicky - ended up falling asleep on the sofa, haven't had anything to eat and washing is still out on the line. Really hoping the grotty feeling is a sign that things are going to kick off.

Hope, lovely photo of yourself and hubby! What a fine looking couple you are!


----------



## mari35racz36

Aman- both my big babies were in 0-3 or 3 months right away and size 1 diapers! nothing newborn for them. lol As for pushing my bigger babies were much harder to get out. But I managed and my DD definitely paved the way for the rest of my kids. Lol I am 5'8. With my little guy, I pushed less then 2 min. But it can all depend on the size of your birth canal. My sister in law is 5'10 and her birth canal is very narrow. She could not push her son out who was 7lb8oz. She needed a csection. So everyone is different for sure.


----------



## campn

It's so interesting the pushing topic! My mom also said the bigger babies slip out easier, and I think it's true if your pelvis is wide enough, otherwise they get stuck especially with their big shoulders. 

I pushed for 30 minutes but it felt like it was forever. He was in newborn clothes until 8 weeks but he was really small as a newborn, so I'm hoping this baby is 6.5-7 lbs at least, but hey maybe this means pushing for longer!


----------



## mari35racz36

So i noticed the baby dropped quite a bit Today. There is a bigger gap from top of my chest to the top of where baby is. His movements feel so much lower too. And when i breathe it is a lot better. I cannot remeber when I dropped with my other kids. I may not have dropped with them all. Hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## campn

Mari- That's awesome! I bet you go at 37 weeks! I have her right on my right hip and her entire body on my right side so that hurts! I'm hoping once she drops she's more to the middle cause, ouch. 

Right now I'm so excited and can't wait to have her and see her and all that, but on the other hand I'm like this could very possibly be our last baby and I'm grieving that a little bit cause wow, I must have blinked cause it's going by so crazy fast.


----------



## MummaMoo

Campn I'm so with you on that!
Only yesterday (when I was feeling OK) I was kind of thinking "n,awwwwwww - only a few more more weeks of carrying a life in there, for the last time" and feeling a little sad about it. Then on comes the really icky feeling, the aches and the pains and I'm "ok I've had enough! Get out! GET OUT NOW!"

Going back to sizes again, regarding clothes - Sophie was 7lb 12oz and she was in newborn for a good 2-3 months. For this one I have a little bit of small baby, more of newborn and then I have a lot of 0-3 from when i had Sophie.
I have another Moses basket coming today, decided it's going to be easier to have one downstairs and one upstairs, save trying to carry everything from floor to floor.

Shall have to get up soon - I'm going to work to attend the monthly meeting so see everyone. I was such a mess the last time I saw them (my breakdown day!)


----------



## Uni tsi

Ugh :doh: I had a whole long post written, responding to so many posts and then I clicked wrong and now it's gone. Le sigh. I'm so tired, that's probably why. But, I wish I could sleep. Have to get up crazy early for a NST in the morning too. Let's see if I can briefly recreate what I wrote before. I know I'm going to forget something/someone but here goes:

xan glad to hear the doc had some advice for you. I'm having good luck with pepcid. Category B and cuts the tums I need to only every few days. 

Hope, you look great! 

Just, the high risk doctor told me that early induction doesn't increase section risk, the link in the data is mostly just from women who started labor but then stalled and needed to be induced. I hope he's right. Of course, if I had the option of waiting till 40 weeks I totally would. 

I know I had more to say to other people, but it's gone. Know I'm thinking of you and appreciative of all you are

My LO hasn't dropped yet. But I think she must have been stretching her legs the other day because it's been not so bad except for that one time. I'm not sure which is worse, when she kicks my stomach, my lungs, or my bladder =P 

Only four weeks till my induction now. It really is wild to think how soon all our babies will be here! I freaked out a bit last night because I realized that although I've been given tons of clothes I didn't really have any newborn sizes yet. So, I ordered several little outfits last night and some swaddles. Then I realized they won't arrive for two weeks! That's really cutting it close I think lol


----------



## campn

I've been sleeping so terrible lately I don't know why, but my head is racing and I wake up every hour, or maybe that's Mother Nature preparing me!? It's not fun though especially since I've a very wild willful child to take care of during the day! 

Mumma- Good plan! Our last house was a 2 story so we kept a pack and play downstairs for the baby to nap in and a fisher price rock and play for upstairs + his crib which he barely napped in. It's good to have a good safe place to lay the baby down in different rooms. 

And I totally hear you! This pregnancy has started hurting and aching way sooner than with my first and I think preparing for your first baby is much more peaceful and sweeter cause you imagine everything in this almost romantic way, now I know what to expect! :p 

Uni- I hope your stress test goes wonderful! Also those onesis will hopefully get here in time, if not I'm sure running to any store while doing chores and grabbing a pack won't take anytime!


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - would be nice to go at 37 weeks!! But I have this hunch it will be closer to 50. But I've got my fingers crossed!! I sleepy horribly as well. I'm up pretty much every 1-2 of the night. So much hip and sciatic pain. I pee all night too! I defiantly have a nesting thing going on too. I think this is for sure Mother Nature prepping is for baby! 


AFM, I'm just waiting to see my OB for my 35 weeks checkup. Will update you all when I get back:)


----------



## campn

Mari- Oh I so remember that feeling of feeling I'll be pregnant forever, it's strange cause you know it's not possible but yet that's exactly how you feel! I hear you on the pain and peeing, that's basically my nights. Hoping to get more sleep with the weekend. 

Good luck at your appointment hun! Can't believe you're 35 weeks!


----------



## mari35racz36

I am back from my appt. It was a long one today. My BP and urine were perfect. But they want another scan for me at 37 weeks. They feel this baby may be my biggest. They have offered me a csection at 39 weeks. I have lots of time to think about it and I don't have to do it. But my OB is concerned about my tearing. I've had 4th degree tears with each of labours. He said each time that tissue tears it gets weaker and weaker. He is considered about my long term effects. Like bowel incontinence and other permanent issues down there. I am already not the same from my previous births. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated:)


----------



## campn

Mari, that'd be your first section? Is it possible they just induce you as soon as it's possible to do that? I'd see what happens at your next scan and how big the baby is. I'd also be scared of tearing but you may not tear this time??


----------



## mari35racz36

campn -yes, would be first section. Induction is hard to schedule as it all depends on how busy the labour ward it that day. With both my sons, I'd go in for NST and check everyday until they could actually fit me in. Both inductions took over a week to get. With my DD I was already 41 weeks and they would not push me off anymore. I have torn the same with each delivery. Even with my DS2 who was only 7lb6oz. I think it is going to come down to how big they say the baby is after my scan. I am always pumped full of the induction drug each time and hate it. I've never gone into labour on my own. But I know it could be a possibility this time. My OB did say I am young still and he wants to give me the option of avoiding all the stress and tearing on my body. I have permanent issues now and he said they could get worse after another tear. HE also said the likely hood of me having another 4th degree is almost guaranteed. I am not being pushed into a csection, OB will support me with whatever I decide. He said I could schedule it and if I go into labor on my own then its just cancelled. Too many curve balls with this pregnancy!

On top of all this, my hubby is leaving his job of 13 years today. lol He was offered another job with amazing opportunity. Today is is final day at old job, then he has 2 weeks off. He gave his 2 weeks notice yesterday and they told him to make today is last. HE will get the 2 weeks off fully paid and start the new job on Aug 22. We will nice to have him around the house to help out for a couple weeks. SO big changes here! 
Today is also my DD's 8th bday:) I cannot believe how time flies!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Mari - I don't have great advice since I've never been through a c-section, but maybe that would be a good option. The long-term effects of another bad tear would be enough for me to get a c-section I think. From what I understand, planned sections tend to be much easier and laid back than emergency ones and if you know you're going to be getting one, you can set up all the help you'll need so you can have everything planned out and prepared. What your doctor has said about the tissue getting weaker makes sense and it seems like he's got your best interests in mind. Obviously, it's up to you whatever you decide. :flower:

I'm not sure who asked, but I've had three pretty positive induction stories. With my son, my water broke but I didn't go into labor on my own at all so they started me on a pitocin drip. Around 7 hours later, DS was born. :) I had IV pain meds during labor, although they made me feel like I was drunk which I didn't like at all. I didn't tear or need any interventions beyond the IV. They did make me stay in bed for continuous fetal monitoring, though. 

With DD1, I was induced at 39+1 due to severe hip pain (pretty sure it was SPD but I was never told for sure). I went in at 6p and they gave me a pessary. I got a few random contractions but didn't go into labor from he pessary alone. At 6am the next morning, they started me on a pitocin drip and DD1 was born before 9am. Like DS, I only had IV pain meds, no interventions or tearing, and I had to stay in bed for continuous fetal monitoring. I won't lie, DD1's labor was the most difficult. Because it was so quick and so intense, I paniced and so I wasn't breathing right (I kept holding my breath through contractions). That lead to DD1 getting distressed and her heartrate dropping during contractions. However, I was able to calm down some and they she was fine so nothing special needed to be done and DD1 was born safe.

With DD2, I was induced at 40+4 after a failed sweep. I went into the hospital at 5am and was started on a pitocin drip. This time I didn't need continuous fetal monitoring (it was a different state/hospital) so they allowed me to get up and walk around. I also got to take a nice hot shower while laboring, which was incredible. I didn't end up needed any pain meds or any interventions at all. DD2 was born about 6 hours after they started pitocin. My birth experience with her was the easiest and the calmest. I was up and walking around within an hour and we were allowed to go home the next day.

Also, my son was the hardest to push out and he was also the smallest. He was 6lb,6oz. DD2 was the easiest at 7lb,12oz and DD1 was in the middle in terms of ease to push out - she was a huge 8lb,10oz baby. I'm only 5'5", so I'm not very tall, either.

As for baby clothes, DS needed premie size clothes because he was so tiny and he ended up wearing newborn size clothes for a while. DD1 only wore newborn clothes for about a week, though. :haha: 

I'm starting to get really anxious about the birth of this LO. I think I'll find out next week when I'm getting induced and it's just making it so much more real. I really hope everything goes to plan. If I get my way, I'll be induced on August 28, which should help make sure that baby and I are home before the older kids' first day of school (September 1). I'm really worried that I'm going to miss it. :nope:


----------



## campn

Mari- Then maybe you should schedule the C-section and see what happens, you don't have to go through with it if you change your mind I'm sure! You still have plenty of time to think about it. I understand trying to avoid a section for its recovery but I'm sure a 4th degree tear is much worse to recover from! 

Heck I went into labor naturally and didn't tear and I felt like recovery took forever, I remember the nurse saying you're gonna feel like you were hit by a bus and she couldn't be more accurate!


----------



## mari35racz36

Thanks aiden and campn:) Definitely won't be an easy decision to make. SO glad I have you ladies to talk with! My OB also offered to tie my tubes if I decide on the c-section. So there another thing I need to think about as well...lol

campn- It's so true about feeling like you've been hit by a bus. That's what it was like for me too. Our bodies go through so much to bring babies into this world.

aiden - I agree, my OB does have my best interest in mind. I really like him as he is so supportive and takes my concerns very seriously. Hubby and I have lots of talking to do over the next 2 weeks. But I am glad I have this option to consider:) I am getting very anxious about the birth of baby too. It's been almost 4.5 years since my last baby. That would be nice if you could have the baby and be home before school starts. If I choose the csection it would be Sept 2 or 3. School starts Sept 6th here. I would love the have had the baby before the first day of school.


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- I'm probably in the same boat as you, and I'm trying to figure out which I would prefer. I'm getting loads of advice, but I'm leaning towards early induction or c-section. My mom had me by c-section (I was 3 weeks late and 11 pounds) and my sister was induced because her water broke 1 month early. She said she would take a c-section any day. 

Knowing the exact day sounds like heaven for me, but my only hesitation is that we are still thinking of having a second baby, and that would make it likely that I would have a second c-section.

It seems to me that tide has gone from everyone asking for c-sections in the 90s/2000s to everyone being afraid of them. For me the doctor's expert opinion seems like good advice to follow.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Mari - Happy birthday to your DD! :cake: My oldest turned 8 in April and it still amazes me that he's already so big. It doesn't seem like it's been nearly that long. 

It's also been about 4.5 years since I last gave birth. DD2 would have turned 5 in December this year. So it feels like I'm going through this all for the first time.

Congrats to your hubby on his new job as well! :happydance:


----------



## xanzaba

Oh missed that post- Mari wow sounds like you guys have some celebrating to do. What a difference a week makes, eh?


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - it is such a tough decision to make!! Oh my, 11 pounds is big! Apparently my father inlaw was an 11lbs baby. I am hoping this baby is no bigger than 9.5-10. Yes, if you choose section this time, they will probably recommend it for your 2nd child. That is what has happened with alot of people I know. But a few of my family/friends have gone onto having normal delivers after having sections. 
Thank you:) It is amazing how things can change in a week. All the worry about the baby and tests are far behind me now. We are going out for dinner tonight to celebrate dd's bday. I guess it can also be a celebration for hubby as well!

Aiden - Thank you!! I just can't believe she is 8. Growing up too fast! Hubby is so excited for the new job. Took him a while to make the decision to move on, but he knew it was for the best:)


----------



## amantila

Mari - just had my 35 week appt too! Sounds like you have a very big choice to make. If it were me, I'd probably go with the c-section because it seems like doctor is suggesting that it is the better route at this point. I'd be more afraid of irreversible damage from tearing as opposed to a long recovery time with c-section. I would at least schedule it so I had the option. And congrats on the new job to your hubby! Glad he gets to take a bit of time off during the transition to be with you before baby comes :] 



I'm SO physically exhausted today. I went to doctor's appointment with hubby this morning and all was well, even though my regular OB was on vacation so I had my appointment with a male OB that I didn't really like. But it was fine. He said baby is measuring perfectly and I even asked if he was on the bigger side and he said, "Nope! He's average!" So that made me feel a bit better. I went to Once Upon a Child afterwards to pick up at least a few newborn items and got a few items in the 6 month range too. I already have tons of 0-3, 3 month, and 3-6 month things. I got so tired in the store that I had to pull out one of the kiddie stools they were selling and sit on it for a bit while I sorted through my picks. Ugh. I feel so pathetic that I got that tired from just standing and walking around a store :[ I've even been trying to go for walks (at least a mile) each day to keep active, but apparently that's not helping. Haha. Totally feeling the people who said they felt like they will be pregnant forever...how many more weeks of this? 

Also...I'm officially onto 1 week appointments! Woohoo!


----------



## campn

Am I the only one who hates doing laundry more than any other chore (including toilet scrubbing!)?

I just removed some of the tags on one batch of clothes and that's annoying enough. I'm just a girl, standing in front of her laundry, asking it to fold itself.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xanzaba

Aman- I've had that having to sit down in stores sometimes, especially when the store is hot. Or Home Depot. I wonder if it comes with baby growth spurts, because I've had waves of exhaustion, then feel better, then back it comes. 

I'm currently feeling better overall, even the heartburn seems to be a bit better with lighter meals. I'm going to start the prevacid tonight though.


----------



## mari35racz36

Aman - thankyou:) I think I am leaning towards scheduling it. But I still want to know that size of baby at 37 weeks. Probably come down to my ultrasound report. lol I know exactly how you feel about being physically exhausted. That is me everyday too. I can barely walk anymore and have Sat down in the stores too. I've been meaning to go to Once Upon a Child for so long. I think i'll check it out this weekend. Glad everything went well at your appt today:)

Xan - glad the heartburn is easing up a bit. For some reason this is the only pregnancy where my heartburn has not bothered me much.

campn - I hate doing laundry!! I've looked at my laundry baskets so many times and wished for everything to be magically folded. lol


----------



## MummaMoo

I'm a lazy laundress. I love having the washing machine on, even putting it out on the line and watching it drying the breeze, but ironing - nope.
I'm torn what to do with all the new clothes I've bought for baby - I know it SHOULD be washed before use, but I don't want to wash the "newness" out of it! And moreso, I don't want to iron it - but at the same time, I don't want to take it to the hospital all creased up! Am considering being really cheeky and asking my buddy Verity to do it for me. She's a self confessed ironing addict :)

For the tearing Vs C Section dilemma, if it were me, I think I'd choose the section this time around, if there was a good chance of faecal incontinence following another nasty tear. Like others have said though, you can book yourself in and then change your mind if you want to.


----------



## campn

Mumma- My feelings exactly, there are a few things I don't want to wash cause they're so soft and I know washing will remove that! I'm so bad at ironing I wouldn't even try, but we've a dryer so as long as you fold them right away they should be semi ironed lol 

There are a few outfits with like some glitter and I'm thinking maybe I should skip those!?

Def ask your friend, if she loves it I'm sure she'd say yes!


----------



## MeganS0326

I tried to go back and catch up from when I last posted but so much has gone on. This is as far as I got but I can't sit here anymore :haha: Instead of losing all my hard work I'm posting this little bit and I will try to catch up on the rest later this weekend. Hope you all have a great weekend!!



Mari - Love the nursery pics! Beautifully done! I'm jealous of your MommaRoo purchase. We bought one with DS because he was the colic baby from hell for the first few weeks and we were desperate but it didn't help so we returned it. This time I'm thinking of buying one again because we need and new swing and it has the smallest base of all the electric swings I've found. The swing we had for DS ran on D batteries and we probably spent $10,000 on batteries for the dang thing. Electric is the way to go!

Campn - Glad you purchased and liked the RTL I suggested. There are a few more ingredients in that blend but I think it tastes lovely so I'm sticking with it.

Ciz - exciting that you are losing bits of plug. Get that bag packed and ready to go!

amantila - about the mirror during delivery. I was dead set against a mirror too. I went the whole way through the delivery with DS and did not realize the hospital had permanently installed mirrors all over the ceiling. Luckily DH didn't point it out to me until after all the action was over. :haha: I love your nursery. If DH would have let me be team yellow with DS that is almost exactly how I would have wanted his nursery to be.

x-ginge-x - Glad you got checked out of RFM and all was ok with baby. Hopefully they can get you in for a growth scan sooner.

AJ - Congrats on baby girl!! Glad you are both doing well. Keep us posted on her progress.

xan - sorry you are having such a rough time with the heartburn. I had it terrible with DS. I was eating tums like candy and chugging Malox directly from the bottle. This time I've been pretty lucky and only had it a handful of times. I keep telling DH that she is going to be born bald just like him :haha: 

Just1more2 - I was induced with DS and overall had a good experience with the induction. My biggest problem with it was that I was not prepared at all for how long it would take. I'm hoping to avoid induction this time but that is only because I kinda want to experience the excitement of it happening on it's own.

Hope16 - Thanks for sharing the pic of you and hubby. You are a handsome couple! I really need to be better about taking pictures, especially with DH but I feel like a cow most days so when the camera comes out I usually run and hide :haha:


----------



## Uni tsi

I lost my mucus plug today! I'm only 33+5 so it was very shocking and I have to admit I kind of panicked. But, when I called my OB's office didn't seem too worried. Maybe I'll get my wish and go into labor naturally before my 37 week induction. But, fx not this soon! I had a pelvic exam earlier this week and I can't help but wonder if losing the plug is related to that? She said on Tuesday my cervix wasn't anywhere near ready and it looked like labor was still a long way off. Then on Friday I lost the plug  idk what to make of it but I hope baby stays put at least a couple more weeks. 

I am wondering if I still am allowed to go swimming without the plug but I forgot to ask when I had them on the phone earlier. Does anyone know?


----------



## amantila

campn: yup! I hate laundry even more now that it involves carrying a basket of clothes up and down stairs when I am too tired to even just stand. I actually really enjoy washing, drying, and folding (when the clothes are warm and smell nice), I just HATE putting them away! 

mumma: love the term "lazy laundress" haha :] I love ironing too...I've always said it's one of my favorite chores. It relieves stress or something for me to see all the wrinkles disappear! But I only really like ironing men's shirts haha. Pants and my own clothes annoy me. I'm weird. 

megan: :huh: wowww why would they do that? I would hate that! I just know myself really well and I'm super squeamish and seeing that would probably make me pass out instead of inspiring me to keep going. Haha. I would hate to deliver in that hospital! And thanks about the nursery :flower: We know we are having a little boy, but I planned out the whole nursery and what I wanted it to look like before we knew baby's gender. I figure if we have more babies, the nursery will work for either gender!

Uni: Wow! Exciting! Hopefully baby stays put and comfy for awhile longer but definitely exciting to see the first stages of something beginning! Can't believe people are already losing their plug! 

When did you guys lose your plug as FTM? Just wondering if it happens sooner or later in first time pregnancies! :] 

And good news here...someone is buying our couch! And for a decent price too so we should be able to buy a new one for the basement with the money! They pick it up tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## mari35racz36

Uni- I keep looking to see when I am going to loose my plug! Loosing your plug is a sign labor could come sooner rather than later. If you did have a pelvic exam I would say that probably the reason the plug came loose. But you defiantly want baby to stay put a bit longer!! I have no idea about swimming.

Megan - thank you! So happy with how the nursery turned out:) I really like this swing as it does. It take up a lot of room. I am happy it is electric too!! I spent so much $$ on batteries for baby/kid stuff over the years it's insane. Lol

Mumma - i don't iron either!! Lol I don't mind putting the laundry in the washer/dryer, but I hate folding it all. I've done lots of thinking about the csection already and in am probably going to book it. but if I go into labour on my own first, that is ok too.


----------



## MummaMoo

Amantilia - with Sophie my plug stayed where it was until I was overdue. I think as soon as due day passed, I was onto every trick in the book - and after sex, some of my plug came away. Still took over a week for Sophie to arrive though!

Uni, losing the plug doesn't necessarily mean baby will be here anytime soon, so you don't need to worry about that. I've read about some ladies losing their plug pretty early on and have been told that it can regenerate too keep infection out. As for swimming, i'm not sure...


----------



## MummaMoo

https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412703561.jpg

So it's lovely and sunny here today so decided it would be a waste of the nice weather to not wash baby's clothes. Washing machine decided to not spin properly so had to respin in smaller batches.. but it's out and drying now..... and either Verity or her hubby are going to pick it up later for her to iron for me :) she's a star. We've only been friends for about 3 years, but one of those that you feel like you've known forever. 

Anyone else having trouble with headaches? I've been getting one constantly the last few days. I'm drinking more water in case it's that, but there's still a kind of dull pressure kind of headache going on up there. Blood pressure has been fine at every check up so it's not that..


----------



## xanzaba

Uni- I hope everything is okay. I don't know anything about mucus plugs, but from what I've read it can happen weeks before or just right before labor. I'm glad the doctor's monitoring you though.

Laundry has always been annoying to me. Now our washer and dryer are in the garage, which makes sense in terms of air conditioning, but does nothing to improve my view of laundry, especially in this heat!

DH and I went out to celebrate our 11 year anniversary last night. It was wonderful- we went to a place overlooking the ocean and took pictures for Liam to see later.

I hope everyone has a good weekend.
 



Attached Files:







S_8months.JPG
File size: 169.6 KB
Views: 12









SD.JPG
File size: 61.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

Uni- How big was it!? Chances (I hope) that you've only lost a bit and that's normal, it'll regenerate and grow back. I lost mine at exactly 40 weeks after a sweep, but it was huge, like as big as my hand truly and it was the nastiest thing I've ever seen. Depending on how much you lost you may want to stay away from swimming a few days? Stay in baby girl, stay! 

Hope and Xan- You ladies are so gorgeous and wow you make pregnancy look like a breeze! Happy anniversary Xan!! I hope it was amazing! 

Mumma- I've had them almost daily for the past week after no headaches at all but I can tell they're sinuses headaches cause I feel like my nose and my head is blocked off or something, maybe try taking something for sinuses and see if that's it? I know pollen here is crazy right now. 

Aman- Yay glad the couch is selling! Now are you going to buy another one for the basement!? Take a tape measure! :D


----------



## MummaMoo

Hmmm, a bit stuck as to what I could take for sinuses over here, just knowing how when I had the spell of cold after cold, there was NOTHING available for pregnant women, I imagine the same in this instance too. I can but ask though, I guess.

Xan, another lovely couple you and hubby make! Who else wants to share couples pics? It's been ages since MrMoo and I have had our pic taken together, but I can dig one out from the archives :)


----------



## campn

Mumma- My doctor gave me a list of all okay to take meds, and things like Zyrtec was on it, it probably goes by a different name over in the UK but it always worked right away, and I felt better taking it over a pain killer. I hope your headaches go away mama <3


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks Campn, Zyrtec sounds familiar, but it could be because I've read it on here... shall do some research!

Had some sad news here, MrMoos Grandad has been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and he's pretty sick. The prognosis for that particular one isn't great, I believe, so I guess given his grand old age, it's going to be a case of palliative care.

Baby is causing a lot of discomfort tonight! Right down in my hips whenever I'm upright. Oh, and my ankles are disappearing. Here come the cankles! Never had swollen feet with Sophie.


----------



## amantila

Mumma...sorry to hear about MrMoo's grandpop. Hope he can be made as comfortable as possible with his treatment.

Hubby just treated me to a mani/pedi/facial waxing spa day and I feel like a new women. Seriously so much better. Haha. I haven't been able to clip my toenails with my bump for awhile so it felt so nice to be pampered!


----------



## Uni tsi

campn said:


> Uni- How big was it!? Chances (I hope) that you've only lost a bit and that's normal, it'll regenerate and grow back. I lost mine at exactly 40 weeks after a sweep, but it was huge, like as big as my hand truly and it was the nastiest thing I've ever seen. Depending on how much you lost you may want to stay away from swimming a few days? Stay in baby girl, stay!

If we go by the idea that it should be the size of my hand, then I'd say I've lost about half of it. It's nice to know it might be bigger than that, and partially still intact. It is pretty gross looking, isn't it? lol 

I don't have a lot of time at the moment, but I was feeling really anxious so just jumped on to take a brief look. I feel really reassured by everyone's responses. Thanks so much :hugs: 

I'll be back later to catch up with everyone properly :flower:


----------



## campn

Uni- That's still a big amount to lose I think, did you call your midwife/Doctor anyway? Do you feel any contractions? 

Aman- Oh I bet that feels so so good! I'm def going for a gel mani/pedi when it's closer to my due date cause I've heard everyone say how it sent them into labor!


----------



## Uni tsi

Moo, sorry to hear about Mr. Moo's grandpa. I wish there was more I could say, but all I can come up with is, that sucks :( On a lighter note, I really appreciated seeing that photo of your laundry out to dry. I LOVE hanging laundry on a line to dry but unfortunately all I have access to at the moment is an electric dryer. I think I'll have to ask hubs to put in a laundry line for me xD Also, on general principle, I never ever iron. If it isn't fabric that is wrinkle free it's not for me lol So great of your friend to iron for you! 

Megan, I love that story that there was actually a mirror above you the whole time! I'm glad DH didn't say anything lolol

Xan what great photos. You look fabulous! 

Campn, I did call my OB's office right away and they didn't seem too concerned. They said as long as I didn't start having any other labor symptoms it was ok, and labor might still be weeks away. I lost a little bit more of it today, too. And, I did have a pretty intense contraction this evening and started to wonder if this was it, but then it went away so I guess it was just BH afterall. I am really on edge though now, jumpy and wondering about every BH. Either way, this baby is coming early because they're inducing me at 37 weeks, but I really want her to wait at least till 35 weeks to make her appearance! 

Nice thing is she's kicking like a champ. Every time I start to worry she gives me a little kick <3 And, she's not engaged yet which is also reassuring that it won't be too soon.


----------



## Uni tsi

Moo, I meant to add, I love a saline nasal spray. I've been swearing by that all pregnancy whenever I feel a bit stuffy. 

Aman, spa day sounds lovely! Now I want one! lol


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks uni, I shall look at the sprays, I know there's plenty of them about:)
That being said, I guzzled a lot more water yesterday than I usually do and the headache did go, so perhaps what I thought was enough fluids before, isn't enough now.
As for MrMoos Grandad - yeah, it's sad. And as hard as I might sound, he's 91 - he's had a great long life and the reality is it's not viable to try and extend things. Having previously worked with the elderly, I can see things from both sides. What I'm finding sad is the fact that MrMoos dad is questioning how can they treat him, instead of coming to terms with the fact he's going to have to just let things run its course... and also MrMoo not knowing how to feel about it. He feels he's never really had a relationship with his grandfather, thinks he should be feeling more upset about it but isn't, so is questioning why. So.... yeah, not easy to be around at the moment!

Amantilia, lovely of your hubby to treat you with your pampering session! 

Uni, it does sound like a considerable amount of plug! When my first bit came away after :sex: it was like.... a finger kind of size, then the rest came in dribs and drabs over the course of my induction. How are you feeling?


----------



## Uni tsi

Aside from feeling like an over-inflated beach ball and the normal aches and pains, I feel ok physically. I really don't feel like labor is coming on. I just feel nervous and emotional. I feel like I need to hurry and finish everything that I hadn't gotten to yet. I made a list of everything that I still need or want to do, so that if baby comes early I can just look at the list and try to finish it afterward without having to think about anything too much. I feel I should probably have DH put together the bassinet this weekend and get the carseat in the car. But I'm also hoping baby waits at least a couple more weeks. 

I don't think it's ok to use the medicated nasal sprays, but I'm not sure. The straight saline ones are very nice though, kind of like a neti pot but easier to use. I'm glad drinking extra water seems to have helped. 

I wish I'd had the chance to know my grandfathers, but one passed before I was born and the other while I was still very young.


----------



## xanzaba

Mumma- sorry to hear about MrMoo's grandad. I hope they can make him comfortable and that he can say his goodbyes.

As for stuffy noses, wish I knew. I've been so stuffed up for the past 8 months, and my ears get blocked every few days or so. Hot showers give me some relief, and pinching the top of my nose helps a bit. The doctor said drinking lots of fluids will help clear it out, and I do notice that it's better when I am better hydrated. Oh, and for headaches the magnesium keeps them away. I switched to a prenatal with magnesium and the headaches and leg cramps are all but gone.

Uni- glad to hear that you haven't had any more signs of pre-term labor.

As for me, time is going so slowly now, it's going to be painful. I wake up so many times a night with achy legs and hips that in the morning I don't feel rested. Oh well, 36 1/2 weeks now, not long to go.


----------



## Lallie81

Hi everyone, hope all is well! Sorry to hear your news mumma, I hope Mr. Moo's dad is able to come to terms with things soon.

Am back in dubai and it's hideous! 48 degrees celsius today and so much dust in the air it's untrue! Had an appt today, am 33 weeks and bubs is weighing 2.4kg (5lbs3)!!! Eek! DS was c section due to having a very large head, this one's head is measuring fine but has a big tummy! We are increasing my diabetes medication to 3x per day to help control it.
Other than that all is good, getting nervous and impatient all at the same time. Bought pretty much everything I need in the UK but still have a few bits to get and need to start the laundry process too. Made the first step by buying the baby washing liquid today so I call that progress!! Wouldn't want to rush things hahaha


----------



## campn

Quick rant but I've reached that miserable phase already. Last time I reached it at 37 weeks but this time it's already started. Everything hurts, my back, my pelvis, my shoulders, my feet and hands are starting to swell, my sleep is so interrupted, I'm too lazy and too tired and still have to get things done, haven't packed my hospital bag. 

I just want to sit in bed with the AC blasting, eat ice cream and watch the Big Bang theory while I cry and laugh at the same time.


----------



## MeganS0326

MommaMoo - So sorry to hear about Mr. Moo's grandfather. I hope they are able to make him as comfortable as possible. Cancer sucks!!

Campn - totally with you on the massively uncomfortable stage. My hips and pelvis hurt so bad sitting or laying down is torture but then I can't stand too long or the BH contractions hit. I can only eat anything in teeny tiny portions or I feel like I'm going to barf. I hate asking for help but it's getting to the point I almost can't do anything. Groan! I have space on my couch if you want to come sit in my AC, eat ice cream and binge watch all the old Grey's Anatomy's. :haha: That's pretty much been my weekend. lol

Here is a new bump pic. Please ignore my dirty mirror and horrible dark under eye circles (fun new pregnancy symptom)


.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3576.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MummaMoo

:hugs: to Campn, Megan and everyone else that's hit the wall in the uncomfortable (to say the least!) stage! I think that was the main cause of my breakdown day, where I decided that day was my last day of work.
What I REALLY hate, is that men just don't GET it! When I move from room to room, I move from one chair to another - my trips to the kitchen are to go in there with a purpose, get the job done and get the hell out of there so I can sit back down again asap because the hip pain is awful and my leg gives out - but this is where MrMoo decides to hold looooooong conversations. Next time he does it I'm considering landing in a snotty heap on the floor just to make him see why I need to get my ass back on a chair pronto.
Oh, and then EVERY time baby moves and I get a sharp pain in my hip or groin I'll make a little "ooh" noise he'll say "what's the matter now?" - so i'll tell him "it's the baby, like every other millionth time you ask that!"... And the reeeeeaallllly annoying thing? I'm lay down comfy on a couch (finally, after lots of cushion positioning, huffing and puffing) and after a while he'll declare he's going to bed, so he casually gets up and goes without offering to help me get up! I'm there with my arms and legs flailing around trying to whisk up some kind of momentum to help me haul myself off the couch! It must look hilarious. A good five minutes or so later I arrive upstairs, out of puff and here's like "what have you been up to?" :dohh:

This is not meant as a total whingefest about MrMoo, just a few irksome things, about him and what I'm dealing with. I hope your DHs are a bit more understanding and helpful!

He did make me laugh yesterday - we were out on the garden blowing bubbles for Sophie to catch - she loves chasing bubbles - and I said "I love blowing bubbles, it's very therapeutic" to which he replied, "do you know what my nickname is for my willy? BUBBLES" :haha: so silly really but for some reason it made me cry with laughter.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- hope everyone had a good weekend.

Megan- great bump. 

I'm definitely having good days and not-so-good days ache wise, but last night I slept really well and my legs didn't hurt this morning. And the antacids are working miracles on my heartburn. I hope you ladies get some relief and that these babies come as soon as is healthy! We're getting close!


----------



## campn

Megan and Mumma- You ladies are hilarious! I'm totally picturing those descriptions!! Esp when you sit and can't get back up! Like a cockroach that fell on its back that'd describe me! 

I had a super busy day yesterday and I started getting contractions so I timed them and there was a pattern so of course I freaked out but then I had to sit and drink water and slowly they went away thank heavens. My bag needs to be packed now just in case!


----------



## Hope16

I only check my B&B during the work week...I feel like I have so much to read up on from over the weekend.

My DH was in a wedding Friday evening...it was such a great time. I was able to dance to 3 or 4 songs and then that was it, my feet were done for the night haha

I felt horrible Saturday and Sunday. My BH contractions are so intense and my lower back pain has been at an all time high. I could barely get any rest. I contemplated calling the "on call" doctor but I toughed it out. I honestly thought I was experiencing back labor the other night. Luckily I have an appointment for tomorrow and I will surely be going over a laundry list of questions. 

Hope everyone had a better weekend!
 



Attached Files:







wedding.png
File size: 508.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## amantila

So my pelvic pain has been more manageable until last night...it was excruciating after a one mile walk I took. Worse than it's ever been. I literally was crying because I couldn't even get into bed and had to try several positions to make it in. Excruciating pain every time I rolled over in bed no matter how I positioned my legs while turning and I cried whenever my pubic bone popped loudly. It hurts so freaking bad. I can't deal with this pain for another 4 weeks. I really hope I just did something funky during my walk and that the pain will calm down again. I don't know how I'll be able to go back to work like this if it doesn't calm down.


----------



## ajarvis

Campn I'm slowly approaching that miserable stage too an I'm only 32 weeks! But this morning was just brutal to get out of bed. Last night I was laying on one side and my fiance was looking for a remote that may have been on the nightstand. But I refused to roll over and look :p

aman hope after some rest you feel better! It's so easy when you're this far along to overdo it!

Hope you look great :)

mumma I hear ya on getting up. It's ridiculous. My better half likes to just watch and laugh :p granted I'm sure it's pretty funny looking. But come on a little compassion please? haha

Megan nice bump pic. Hear ya on the hip pain. Right now it's only when I overdo it that it gets bad, but I foresee an uncomfortable last few weeks!

I am most definitely getting to that tired done stage. cooked alot yesterday making pies, and dinners. Wore me right out lol. Rolling over in bed is trouble. getting up from a laying down position trouble :p Midwife last week said I was measuring 2 weeks ahead because she's all out front. She's head down but not in the pelvis at all at this point. And she likes to push out often. I'm in the appointment every 2 weeks stage, but only one more appointment at the midwife clinic and then after that it's at home! Crazy how time flies!


----------



## MummaMoo

Hope the HOTTIE! Lovely pic! (Cowbag) :haha:

Are any ladies using their birthing ball much? I wonder Amantilia whether it would help with your pelvic pain?

Officially less than 3 weeks to go now! Eeeek!
Not too achey today - Sophie has been in nursery so I think that definitely has something to do with it!
Picked up the baby stuff that Verity ironed for me, so I can repack the baby's hospital bag now.

Question: how do you kind of "lose" someone who you befriended but now kind of wish you hadn't?
This person is getting quite.... needy, and thinks we're much closer than I'm comfortable with. We're a generation apart and I just don't feel like we have anything in common apart from the fact that we have a child..


----------



## campn

I'm so sorry we're all feeling so done, but it's good to know we aren't all alone and that's normal at this stage. I just don't know how I'm supposed to nest, premake and freeze meals when just running the dishwasher takes my breath away. 

I'm not sure if I ever mentioned this but my little sister is also pregnant and she's 39 weeks today and today at her checkup the doctor said today looks like the day! So I'm so excited about that! She's had so much infertility problems and her pregnancy is very high risk so the fact that's she's 39 weeks today is a miracle. I can't wait to see her little miracle!


----------



## campn

Mumma, the birthing ball is a GODSEND! I recommend it! My son usually kicks me off of it though. What a savage I swear. Can't wait until he starts his school very soon. 

About your friend, I have one just like her who is much older than me who is so so needy and overbearing, and only thing that worked was ignoring her, like I'd go days (or weeks) without texting her back if she texted. Her texts and phone calls and visits got less and less and now if I see her accidentally I try to be cordial but not too inviting cause then she'll be back at it.


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Esp when you sit and can't get back up! Like a cockroach that fell on its back that'd describe me! !

A COCKROACH!? Could you not have thought of something a bit more appealing!? You're hardly a bug Campn!
That said, the only other alternative I can think of is a tortoise..... but that's still nicer than a cockroach :)


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Campn! Congrats to your sister and to you, auntie! Hope you get to meet the little one soon :)

Mumma- as for distancing yourself from a clingy person, I tend to be the less clingy of friends and have had to deal with this a couple of times. I say be yourself and don't go out of your way to answer calls/texts/emails,but answer on your own time and when you feel like it. Turn down requests to hang out nicely but honestly- say you'd just like to relax at home or that you're busy. Hopefully the friend will pick up the message without feeling hurt, and realize she needs friends that want to hang out as much as she does.


----------



## amantila

Mumma...definitely worth a try! I have a giant deflated exercise ball in the garage...I'm going to see if I can find the pump and a plug for it. That's the same thing as a birthing ball, isn't it? And I think xan gave excellent advice about the clingy friend issue...don't have much more to add to it than that!

Campn...how exciting for you and your sister! Hope baby makes her appearance today so you can meet your niece!


----------



## MummaMoo

Thanks for the advice ladies, and for knowing that it's not just me that has this situation, I'm a bit of a soft touch and can't be honest if I think I'm going to hurt feelings - unless course they go so far that they unleash the beast :haha:
MrMoo has found the situation quite amusing and not been an awful lot of help.
Verity has made a very good point in that I'm going to have a VERY good excuse for dropping off the radar in about 3 weeks time :)


----------



## MummaMoo

Yeah Amantilia, my birthing ball is just a gym ball.

I've not pumped mine up yet, for the reason Campn has explained with her son. The destruction and chaos I imagine being caused when Sophie gets hold of it.... *shudder*

Yay for your sister Campn! Looking forward to a baby bundle update soon!
My friend has her c-section today, little girl called Thea Rose, absolutely gorgeous! *Am only a tiny bit jealous!!*


----------



## campn

Thank you all sweet sweet ladies! It's a boy so I'm glad DS will have a little cousin to rough tumble with! 

Mumma- Aww aren't you the sweetest!? And yes definitely your ironing buddy is so spot on! That's how I get out of almost everything now "sorry, too pregnant!" Before it was like "sorry can't make it due to the person I am!" :D 

I've always just kept to myself and I don't like having too many friends cause it just drains me! Especially this overbearing lady of mine, she was texting me at midnight for me to go over and let her borrow my phone charger!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, boy- yesterday and today I've been crazy hungry! I didn't really think about it yesterday, but we went out to lunch and I had fajitas and guacamole and chips with DH and my parents, left stuffed, and 4 hours later my stomach began to growl.

Today I came into work, ate a normal lunch at noon, and two hours later went down to get the yogurt I brought. On the way, passed a vending machine and before I noticed what I was doing, I had peanut m&ms in my hand. I thought I'd save it for later in the afternoon, but after wolfing down the yogurt I almost inhaled the M&Ms and don't feel full.

Maybe baby dropped more over the weekend? No chance this is an early sign of labor?


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - So exciting your sister's baby is coming today!! I feel you about being done. I barely have the energy to sit here and type. ugh! AS for my birthing ball, I pumped it up about a week ago. maybe used it for a couple days and then my kids found it too entertaining. It is not in the basement in their play room....lol I am going to buy another one and just keep it in my bedroom. 

Mummamoo - so sorry about your hubby"s grandpa:( It's never easy hearing news like that. Congrats on 37 weeks!! eeek!!

xan - my baby has been slowly dropping for about 2 weeks now. The pain under my right rib is so much better now that the baby has gone down a bit. I really hope that means labor will come sooner rather than later. I too have also had an increased hunger. Like I just want to eat everything i site!!


Last night I got these crazy pains in my lower butt area. Every time the baby moved I felt sharp pain there. So no comfortable!! I feel so huge and I am just fed up. The kids have a bday party to go to tonight at a play center. I am so no in the mood for that....


----------



## xanzaba

So, TMI warning for ladies that are a bit squeamish, but...

When I got home from work just now I had a lot of cloudy discharge and when I wiped it was a bit pink. Could this be the bloody show? Haven't fooled around or done anything that would cause spotting that I can think of, and I have my 37 week appointment Wednesday. My gut says to wait and see if I have any other symptoms, but advice is welcome.


----------



## campn

Xan- Maybe you're starting to lose some of your plug? Definitely tell your doctor at your appointment. The bloody show is usually most of your plug mixed with some blood.


----------



## ciz

xanzaba said:


> So, TMI warning for ladies that are a bit squeamish, but...
> 
> When I got home from work just now I had a lot of cloudy discharge and when I wiped it was a bit pink. Could this be the bloody show? Haven't fooled around or done anything that would cause spotting that I can think of, and I have my 37 week appointment Wednesday. My gut says to wait and see if I have any other symptoms, but advice is welcome.

could well be part of your plug starting to come away. with my dd I lost my plug at 38 weeks then my body started clearing out and contractions started just after 39 weeks =)


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - that is definitely your plug. I have never lost my plug with any of my pregnancies. But I did get my bloody show the night before my induction with DD. Sounds promising!!!


----------



## MummaMoo

Xan, could be your mucus plug! Your bloody show should have more blood in it than just a pink tinge, I think... but I guess I can only go by my own experience on that one. My bloody show appeared much closer to labour, my plug was the day after due day.


----------



## campn

My experience is just like Mumma! I had a sweep at 39+6, lost my plug at 40 weeks, went into labor that day, delivered on 40+1. 

There was no blood in my plug though. It just looked like a huge piece of booger. So gross!


----------



## hopie2015

Glad everyone is great.

Campn - early congrats to your sister and you on becoming an aunt! Hope her labor is going very well and her baby is here very soon. So cool your babies will be so close in age!

Xan- the moms on here sure sound right. that sounds promising that maybe baby wants to arrive within a couple of weeks. Have you called your doctor about it yet? 

Mum- I am sorry about your dh's grandpa. So hard. 
Glad you figured a solution to end that friendship. It's something we all need to do at some point. 

As for birthing ball- I'm wondering same thing- I can just use my old exercise ball and bounce on it? Hope I don't break it! 

Mari- wish you could have someone else bring the kids to the party tonite and you can just rest on the couch! I hear ya with the tiredness. It is unreal at times.
I miss having hunger. Sure hope appetite comes back for me like it is with you guys. Everything just tastes bad. 

Careful what you wish for, as not sure I mentioned my appt. last week was canceled due to emergency at their building! So I have had to wait til 4:00 today for my scan. Luckily baby has been very active past 5 days. But need to see good growth this time and my fluid to have risen. Sooo nervous.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck, hopie! I know these appointments stress you out, but they'll soon be all done. We're closing in on full-term babies :)


----------



## amantila

Good luck at your scan today, hopie!

Everyone please say a little prayer/send good vibes/do whatever you do that the last minute applicant for the long-term sub position for my job is actually interested and takes it. Because plan B is to force all of my students into online classes in my absence which is SO not the same thing as having a real teacher. And it would suck for the students and suck for me and I'm really really hoping that this lady works out. *Fingers crossed*

Also, not sure what I did to myself the other day, but my hips are back at normal level of discomfort. Which I'm happy with because I could barely move or walk the other day. I rested pretty much all day yesterday and tried out the birthing ball and things are still sore, but much more manageable. I think I just am doing too much and need to take it easy on myself.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks everyone for the info on mucus plugs etc. No news is, well, no news, although I convinced myself last night that I was getting more contractions and cramps. But that should happen no matter what I guess?

Aman- online classes? Aren't your students only in 3rd grade? In universities they are trying to move over to online courses, especially for colleges that have multiple classes/ commuter students and it just doesn't work the same. I hope the sub takes the job.


----------



## amantila

xan...I teach high school and most of my students are 9-11th graders. But I teach Spanish and I just don't see how putting the students in online classes with a virtual teacher is going to do them any good at all :[ They need to hear the language and practice using it, and ask lots of questions! I'm just worried because an online course can't adapt and change gears as well as a real teacher when they kids are struggling or excelling with something. And the online curriculum that my school offers does not match the curriculum we teach at all...so I'd pretty much have to change everything I do next year :[


----------



## campn

Hopie- Good luck at your scan hun, I bet everything will be fine and wonderful! We are so close to the finish line now I can't believe it! Let us know how your appointment went. Breathe! :) 

Aman- You sound like a lovely caring teacher. I've always admired teachers like you who actually care! I pray that the applicant takes the job and does a wonderful job at it! 

Xan- You could very well be contracting, sometimes they're called "irritable uterus syndrome" and lots of things can trigger those contractions, they feel like real contractions but don't do much to your cervix. I had contractions on and off the last 3 weeks of my last pregnancy.


----------



## MummaMoo

Fingers crossed the sub teacher takes the job Amantilia!
Also, regarding your hips, could be that baby had moved lower and engaged that day and then decided "nah, I'll pop back up for a bit!" 
I think my baby has done this a few times, as some days I've barely been able to lift a leg, bump was in the way, and had been so painful, but then yesterday for instance, I put my trousers on like a non-preggo person - I didn't realise until afterwards that it wasn't a struggle, which had me thinking something had gone wrong - why hadn't my bump been an obstacle? Has it shrunk a bit? Maybe my waters have gone and I've not realised!? But then later on in the day, I could barely move and it all seemed back to achey miserable normal ;)

Hopie, hope your scan went well, I'm sure it did!

My friend has her c-section yesterday, little Thea arrived mid morning, and she's adorable!


----------



## amantila

campn...aww thanks :blush: I do really care about them and want them to actually learn something, which is why I'm so frustrated about this online class idea. Plus, it's going to make my job a whole lot more difficult when I return in December because I'll have to probably reteach a lot and change my whole curriculum. Frustrating. 

mumma...oof! If that's the case I hope he stays nicely popped up and not engaged until he's ready to come out! I seriously don't think I could deal with that pain long term :nope: And congrats to your friend on little Thea's arrival! Lots of my friends have just had their babies and I'm loving all the newborn pics. I'm officially next though in my friend circle! I don't know anyone in real life who is due before me and hasn't had their baby yet! Woohoo!

I found out today that the math teacher I used to work with at my old school passed away today. On his wedding anniversary. They had been married two years today. It's been a very sad story to watch unfold...he struggled with alcoholism and got very sick because of it but got better a few times. He just didn't get better this time. I feel so sad for his wife because I'm not sure she understood how serious his addiction and illness was when she married him and I know she wanted to have children right away more than anything. Just a sad story. 

Also, what would you ladies do in this situation? My mother in law is a NICU nurse and did all of her research on SIDS and it's a topic that is near and dear to her heart. My sister-in-law just had her baby 2 weeks ago and keeps sending pictures of the baby sleeping...and she's literally doing everything that they recommend against to prevent SIDS. In the latest pic, baby had a wad of blankies under his head, he was on his side, and covered in a big fluffy blanket. I think it's driving my mother-in-law nuts but she's too afraid to be direct and say something because she doesn't want to be an overbearing mother-in-law/grandma. She even sent my sister-in-law a safe sleep swaddle blanket (one of the velcro ones) and my sister-in-law thanked her by sending a pic of the baby in the blanket with tons of blankets shoved under his head as a pillow. I want to say something so badly, but it's not my place and I know it won't be well received even though I have good intentions. I really wish my mother-in-law would be straight with her (or at least talk to her son about it) especially since she's the expert about safe sleep. I told my husband that he should talk to his brother about it so he can discuss it with my sister-in-law. Hopefully if the brothers talk it won't be badly received...:[ I don't want to be the asshole know-it-all (because I'm not and I'm sure I'll make 100000 mistakes of my own) so I'm hoping my husband will talk to his brother. If not, do you think it would be out of line to talk to my mother-in-law about it and encourage her to at least talk to her son? Because I would want her to feel comfortable talking to me about something that was potentially dangerous for my son rather than beating around the bush. What would you ladies do? Am I being unreasonable? Should I just stay out of it?


----------



## campn

Aman- I think it depends on the person, is she someone who takes advice like that with open arms? I'm all for listening to advice as long as they mean well and the tone is right. She could simply just not be aware and would like to be englightened. I think your MIL should talk to her son and nicely tell him and then leave it up to him. He should say he read it though and not say "mom told me this!" Cause my DH told me that one time about something baby related and I took it to heart. 

Mumma- Maybe your baby is dropping so some of that pelvis/hip pain isn't too bad? Although mine was bad before and after dropping! It must be the way they're laying in there that triggers pain or not. 

My sister is still pregnant! We are all shocked haha but hey I try to remind her that she's only 39 weeks and it won't last forever, but oh I'll bite my own tongue when I'm 39 weeks and hating life!


----------



## xanzaba

Aman- I would definitely make sure she heard it from someone. Someone who she trusts and can talk openly with. If it's not your MIL, then maybe her husband. She might get upset, but I'm sure it's nothing compared to how she would feel if (god forbid) something happened. And if it doesn't happen and she has another baby, would she do it again? Even if she got upset, I would err on the side of protecting the baby.

And sorry I thought you taught little ones, pregnancy brain? I agree online courses for Spanish don't seem very useful.

Uni- I hope you are well, I've been thinking about you and sending you happy baby wishes.


----------



## aidensxmomma

aman - I might be going against the majority here, but I would make sure that your SIL is educated on SIDS prevention one way or another. A good way would be to encourage MIL to talk to her son or to have your OH talk to his brother. As long as whoever talks to the ILs doesn't come off as preachy or know-it-all, I feel there would be no reason for SIL to get offended. And if she hears it from her husband, it would probably go over better. Either way, she's got to hear it from someone. I think its better to address concerns and possibly save a life than to worry about offending someone or causing a little drama. Don't get me wrong, whoever talks to the ILs should be compassionate, but I don't think anyone should hesitate to say anything just to spare feelings.

My youngest daughter died from SIDS when she was 3 1/2 months old. So this is one of those topics that hits close to home. And from being on the other side of it, I can promise you that hurt feelings or a little drama are a small price to pay to not have to go through the tragedy of losing a baby. I think a lot of time people are less concerned with the guidelines because there's always the underlying mindset of "it won't happen to me." And it's not a nice thing to think about at all. But it does happen, and anything you can do to try to prevent it is a good idea. Even if that means having hard conversations.

*Sorry if I came off as really preachy or bitchy - that's not my intent* :flower:


----------



## campn

I always want to say something when I see someone covering the car seat or stroller entirely, I understand it's hot outside and sunny, but it's much hotter inside the carseat when you cover it, but I don't want to cause drama. 

Someone on my Facebook had her first baby years ago and posted a pic of her in the car seat and someone told her hun I don't mean to be rude but the clips should be at armpit level and the new mom was so classy and thanked her saying I had no idea, thank you for helping me keep my baby safe.


----------



## MummaMoo

Amantilia - I agree that SIL needs to be made aware of the risks, and yes, that probably the best way to go about it is via MIL talking it through with her son, maybe even providing him with some literature that he can pass on. The problem here is that there are so many people have the attitude of "I did this with my baby, and they were OK" so think they're handing over great advice, and the person receiving the advice must think it's OK too.
Hopefully your SIL will listen and be grateful that the family care enough to want to say something, accept the advice graciously. Hell, if I heard something from someone who obviously knows their stuff in that matter, I'd be glad to have been told!

Campn - I dunno, but I thought that the more baby dropped, the more painful it is in the hips? Because the head is putting more pressure down there.... or have I just got things arse-backwards again?(easily done!)
Also regarding the carseat thing, I didn't actually know about the clips having to be up at armpit level! I don't think I've ever seen any instruction saying that, or even when we were given demonstrations at baby stores! Unless of course I had a brain fart and that particular piece of instruction escaped.. but yes, something I shall remember next time!


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- thanks for the advice! I had no idea, and probably would have covered the baby up all the way thinking it was better to keep the sun off of him.

Aman- now that I'm thinking about it, my mom was adamant that the best way to prevent SIDs is to lie a baby on its side and alternate sides every night because that was the advice when we were little and that is how you're supposed to position an adult if you find them in distress. And in a store a sales woman told me that bumpers should be fine and were actually important so that they don't get their legs stuck between the bars. Maybe someone is giving your SIL bad advice? I'm the kind that goes and researches everything, but not everyone would.


----------



## campn

Xan- When I was pregnant with my first I had no idea bumpers shouldn't be used until someone "nosy" brought it up so maybe we do need those kinds of people in life! :D my mom was all about let's put layers and layers of clothes on the baby cause he's cold when it was summer out and hot, so the rules and knowledge definitely change over time. 

I'm glad my mom isn't staying with us this time, or my MIL cause they drove me completely insane.


----------



## ajarvis

Maybe have MIL talk to her son and he can talk to his wife and together they can decide how baby will sleep? Post a sids awareness sleeping method article on your own wall as an "I never knew this" type thing?


----------



## ciz

MummaMoo - just been looking at my thread I done when I was 39 weeks with dd..and you were actually on there commenting too =) how funny is that. We're both pregs same ish time again haha. 

I use baby gro sleep bags... I hate blankets. At least in the sleep bag they can't move it over their faces. I actually purchased swaddle blankets with velcro. Never used them before but with the way this little man is wriggling in my belly I think it might be good buy.

Bumpers I used them but by the time dd was in a cot she knew or was aware of moving cloths away from her face. I've got 2 different ones this time.. the new one is actually a mesh material. It twists between the bars on the cot and with it being mesh there's holes.


----------



## xanzaba

It's official- I'm delivering one way or the other on the 25th! I'm not dilated and baby's head is still high. If next week he doesn't engage, I'll do a c-section. Otherwise, it looks like an induction.

I guess the baby dropping was in my head :wacko:


----------



## amantila

Thanks for all of the advice, ladies. I don't want to step on toes, but I also want to be sure that my nephew is as safe as possible. My husband doesn't want to be the one to talk to his brother, so I'm going to put a bug in my MIL's ear and encourage her to say something...because I would totally want her to talk to me if she saw I was doing something potentially harmful to my baby! Hurt feelings hurt a lot less than the potential alternative. 

aidensxmomma...I'm so sorry about your loss and experience with SIDS. It is one of my worst nightmares and I can't even begin to imagine the pain. You don't come off as preachy or bitchy at all. The experience and feelings you shared confirm how I feel about this situation and that I should speak up and make sure that she hears what she needs to from someone. You're right...a little bit of drama or hurt feelings would be nothing compared to a loss. I'm going to start by bringing it up to MIL and encourage her to say what's been on her mind. 

On a happier note:

xan...yay! That's right around the corner! Can't believe we are going to have beautiful newborn pics to look at soon! 

AFM...the potential candidate to fill my long-term sub position is interviewing on Friday and is interested in the position! So I have to go in and sit on the interview committee this Friday before my doctor's appointment. Fingers crossed that she's what we need and that she accepts the position! I could sleep so much better knowing that the position has been filled.


----------



## xanzaba

Oops, just snapped at my mom. She keeps asking what I need for the baby, but then telling me I need to help her fix her phone, she needs to get off work for the 25th, etc. So the last time she said make a list of what you need I said "I need you to go to the Apple store and get your phone fixed and get off work on the 25th!" Argh.


----------



## campn

Xan- Some babies don't drop until you go into labor, and some drop weeks before but nothing happens, don't let it discourage you! 

Also I understand snapping at your mom, I've snapped at mine the other day cause she was scolding me for posting my scan picture online, even complained to my sister about me as if I'm this little kid. I want to share the picture of my last baby, I want to celebrate it and be happy, let me be mother! I told her one more comment like that and I'll block her on Facebook :p hormones!? 

Aiden- I'm also so so so sorry for your loss. You do not come preachy or bitchy whatsoever!


----------



## xanzaba

Uni, hopie- I hope that everything is going well for you ladies and wanted to let you know that you are in my thoughts.


----------



## campn

Uni- Like the other ladies said. Please update us when you've the chance. We're all thinking of you!

Hopie- How did the scan go!? I'm hoping you got a good picture!


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies you're so sweet to think of me. I was just thinking to myself last night that I should get on and give a little update. But then I fell asleep instead :haha: I'm doing ok, except that I'm really slowing down. Every little thing just seems to take forever. They have me going in twice a week now for NST as a precaution. Between leaving the house and getting home, with traffic, waiting time, the appointment itself etc it can take four hours from the time I leave the house till I get home again. The air conditioning is out in my car still, so driving is absolutely exhausting. But on a happier note, I met with my doula yesterday to go over everything. And it left me feeling really excited and optimistic. So soon now! Just three weeks before my induction! 

I hear all of you ladies about being sore. Yesterday baby felt so low I thought she was going to fall out. I could barely walk. I think she moved back up a bit today though as it was much better. 

I still feel like I have sooooo much left to get done. Between a project to finish at work before I'm due (thank goodness I work from home except for one day a week!!!) and the rest of the baby things to get ready I feel almost overwhelmed. I have to clean out my office at work too, because they're going to have temp in while I'm away. For the past month I've thought about going into work my one day I'm in to get started on it and I've done exactly zero towards that. I just end up sleeping instead. I'm starting to panic a little about that because it's just hanging over me waiting to be done but I have so little energy that what I do have I want to use for nesting, not cleaning out an office  

You all just reminded me my doula told me to get my birthing ball out (yes it's just a regular exercise ball, I really don't think there's a difference as far as I know). I'm sitting on it right now :D Last time, the birthing center had a birthing ball, but it was too flat and I ended up not being able to use it. This time, I'm going to bring my own. I just hope it fits in the car!


----------



## Hope16

I feel like I am going to explode. I am only 35 weeks ...I just don't see how my stomach has any more room to grow! It feels as painful as it looks. Thought I would share. Anyone else feeling as terrible???
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 80.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## campn

Hope it does look painful but as beautiful and round as can be! You've a lovely bump xxx

Mine hurts especially when baby is lopsided in there, she seems to prefer my right side so she's always right there, she doesn't switch positions that often! I've gotten some real alien like pictures :p 

Uni- So relieved for you!!!


----------



## hopie2015

Aiden- I am so sorry for the loss of your baby daughter. You are amazingly strong and would never sound preachy. Thank you for sharing advice, as sids is the biggest fear of mothers. I admire your strength and courage.

Thank you all so very much for the well wishes!
You were right - Luckily scan went very well this time. No concerns. baby did drop to 29th percentile but dr. isn't concerned. 5 lb 7 oz. Fluid is still on low end of normal. 8.5, which they said is okay and will watch.

Xan- that is so exciting-- baby to be born on 25th. Yay!! Funny baby didnt drop at all then? 

Amant- fingers crossed the candidate takes the job. The world needs more dedicated teachers like you. 
Campn and Xan- hang in there with your moms. Good then Campn they are not staying with you this time around. It is tough at times!

9th month mood swings are real. OH is driving me NUTS. He means well I know but seriously I need some space. Going to go to my parents for the weekend. Yesterday we had our first big fight in a long time. He has a lot of anxiety over everything and it is coming out in really annoying ways but he won't face/admit it. Men!! 

9 months preg in August is not fun! 105 heat index here next 4 days. Hope everyone is staying cool. I think we all need a spa day!


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - so exciting that you have your date set!! I am still going back and forth on whether or not to do the csection. I've got 1 more week to decide. I so feel like my baby has dropped, but who knows. 

Hopie - hope your scan went well. Yes, it's so weird feeling hungry all the time now. Lol Such a change from earlier in my pregnancy. My husband came with me to the kids bday party. I just didn't want to go at all! But the both of us always go to play centre bday parties as it's hard for one person to watch the kids. 

Uni - so good to hear from you:) I feel so slow as well. Takes me forever to complete one task. That is great you are happy with your Doula:) 

Aiden - I am so sorry your lost your little girl. I cannot even imagine. SIDS is something I always think about constantly. My cousin lost his baby girl to SIDS at only 1 week old. 

AFM, we took the kids to the beach yesterday. They had a great time. But let me say this, it was not much fun for me at 36 weeks pregnant! I felt so uncomfortable, it was really hot and my hubby had to do everything. I felt like the 4th kid! Today I am relaxing at home and not doing much. I've got my OB appt in the afternoon and hope all goes well with that. I've also been feeling dizzy today, so I will mention that. All the muscles in my body feel sore, not sure what i did to have that happen.


----------



## Alea

7 weeks ago we welcomed Lottie into the world. Born at 30 weeks, she certainly has put up a good fight though has had an arduous start to her little life.

Having gone through 4 blood transfusions, 1 collapsed lung, 2 intubations, 1 retinopathy screening, multiple xrays, a couple of cranial ultrasounds, daily blood tests, and more feeding tubes than you can shake a stick at - today we welcomed home Lottie May.


----------



## xanzaba

Uni, hopie- yay, I'm glad you're getting some positive feedback and soon we will all be done and ready for a whole new world.

Aiden- I can't imagine losing a baby to SIDs. I remember reading your story and that is probably one of the reasons why I'd be more of the pushy type about blankets etc. Just as I would break a car window to rescue a baby or a dog on a hot day. Being pushy is definitely the lesser of two evils. You are such a strong woman.

Hope- I definitely know that feeling, but it always does find a way to grow in mysterious ways without popping. At 32 weeks I was convinced my bump wouldn't get any bigger.

Alea- welcome home little Lottie. It must feel good to have her where she belongs.

Yesterday after my appointment I went to get a pedicure and the lady who was doing the pedicure has a daughter that is at the beginning of 2nd trimester. She was telling me how her daughter is really sick and can only eat bagels. It brought me back to January/February and, while I sympathized with her, it seemed like such a long time ago. We've come a long way, ladies! I bet it's going to feel really weird the first couple of days after delivery, not feeling him wiggle around anymore.

Oh, and in a fit of sentimentality, I was talked into painting my toenails baby blue. I like it, but it's not the most professional color to be sporting on my last week of work. Then again I rarely look professional these days- the maternity clothes I never believed I could fill out stretch across my bump like panty hose!


----------



## mari35racz36

Alea - So happy to hear Lottie has finally gone home! Wishing you all the best:)


----------



## Hope16

Welcome home Lottie May!! She's a little fighter for sure! Glad she is home safe. :hugs:


----------



## mari35racz36

One more thing I forgot to post, my hubby's is at his doc today to get the referral for a vasectomy. We've decided we are officially done with having kids. Four kids is my maximum limit! Makes me a bit sad that this is my last pregnany, but I am 100% happy with our decision. They offered to tie my tubes if I choose csection, but I will decline. Apparently it can makes the csection recovery process more painful. I figure if I can give birth to 4 kids, he can go and get a vasectomy! lol And apparently vasectomy's have higher success rates then tube tying. Or at leas that is what I heard.


----------



## Sweety21

Alea, you have got little fighter there. Welcome home lottie.

Hope that is really nice round bump but, it does look painful. No wonder you are feeling where is room for another 5 weeks.

Glad to see everyone doing good. It's hot but, atleast all bubbas are doing good. Few more weeks ladies.


----------



## campn

Welcome home little Lottie!!! <3 <3

Mari- Oh heck yeah he can! DH was discussing this with his coworker and his coworker was like "Is she gonna tie her tubes if you're done then?" I found it so inappropriate that this complete stranger is discussing my Fallopian tubes, lol! And heck no, even if we are done, I'm 28 and only two kids, I'm not giving up my fertilty yet.


----------



## ciz

Ladies need abit of advice. Went for a pee and wiped and the tissue was stained pink?! Not bits of discharge just pink stained. I've been having bh a lot again. Do feel abit of pressure but I'm not in pain. I've put a pad on incase there's more and I can see it then. What you think?


----------



## ajarvis

Ciz since you're so close could be it!! I'd monitor and let my midwife know. But here they won't stop labor at 35 weeks so it would just be a come what may thing.


----------



## campn

Ciz- Maybe just a bit of mucus plug?? As long as you're feeling okay and it doesn't increase its probably okay. I hope that little guy stays in a couple more weeks though!


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies. I've just been for a pee again and no pink or blood or ds charge. I'm just wondering if it was because I was having bh and walking it off. I did think my plug but I was expecting more of jelly discharge to start coming but I'm not having anything close to that. 

I hope he holds off couple more weeks not quite ready for him yet hahah


----------



## Alea

I've got my girls at home :cloud9:

I promise I will endeavour to catch up on all that I have missed x


----------



## xanzaba

Ciz- I had that last week but no other symptoms, so I just let it be. When I told the doctor this week she said, "Yep, that can happen at 36 weeks". If you don't feel any regular contractions doctors generally aren't worried because everything is changing down there at this point.


----------



## MummaMoo

Wow Hope! What a bump! It does look very tight, but it's beautifully rounded!

Alea - so pleased to hear you've got Lottie home with you now, such a strong little girl :)

It's been sooooooo frustrating seeing everyone post and not being able to reply - I found myself logged out, couldn't remember my password so had to request a new one, but they just weren't complying - decided to just re-register, and waited for an activation code - which didn't arrive! I thought I was never going to get back on here and would just have to be a ghost on the Snugglers thread :(
But YAY, something finally worked!

Had a worrying evening when baby was much quieter than usual, but still moving on occasion. Then this morning was the same thing, I was sooooo close to calling the midwife. I went for a lie down after breakfast and a cuppa and barely got anything. Luckily MrMoo was off today so he saw to Sophie. After a while they came upstairs and decided to talk to the bump, which actually did the trick, got some more reassuring movements. Decided to get a bit of exercise so took Sophie to the park and then came home for a snack, by which time baby was back to its thrashy self *phew*


----------



## MummaMoo

Ciz - this is what I had last week, just one occasion of blood on wiping. I was 36 weeks then too - has nothing since.
I saw your previous post about us having our little girls at similar times - good timing hey!?


----------



## campn

Mumma- Oh no we'd have missed you! I'm glad it's all sorted! I always forget my password too! I've changed it only God knows how many times. 

I've also noticed less movement lately but I think it's just due to them running out of space?


----------



## campn

Took a 34 week bump pic, she's definitely running out of room, I've no idea how much bigger my belly could get!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sweety21

Nice bump campn.

Ciz, it could be start. As long as no regular contractions you should be fine but, I think it's better to mention it to doc.


----------



## Just1more2

Hi ladies glad everyone is well!! 

Welcome home Lottie!! What a strong little girl:happydance:

Booked in for inuction today on Tuesday 23rd of August at 7:30PM so we should have our little (not so little) man by the evening of the 24th!! That's only a week and a half away... I am so excited to have a date to look forward to!!:cloud9:

That is if he doesn't decide to come a bit earlier than that. I went to the lake to swim today and as i was about to get into the water i felt a small gush (definitely not enough to be waters) and ran to have hubby check what it was cuz there was no restroom around. He said it was snotty looking and yellowish. So im thinking it was some of my plug. 

I never lost any plug that i could notice with my DS so this a new thing for me, but baby has been feeling really low for the last couple of days and i have been spending a lot of time on my birth ball to help keep him there.

Anyway, i would appreciate fingers crossed for a speedy and not complicated birh on the 23rd!! :hugs: to all of you lovelies!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Alea - So happy that your strong little girl is home with you now! :happydance:

And thank you all for the kind things you've said regarding losing my daughter. :hugs:

Just wanted to update about my appointment today. I had another ultrasound today because my ultrasound at 32 weeks showed that Everett was measuring fairly small - I believe he was right around the 25th percentile. He was also breech during that ultrasound. So I've had the worry about his size on the back of my mind for a month. Fortunately, it's been good news today. Everett must have had at least a little growth spurt since he's now measuring at the 31st percentile. They're guessing his weight is around 6lbs, 1oz right now which is really reassuring. They also were able to see him do a little practice breathing. So everything is great with him :) He also has turned head down, so at the moment I've got the green light for a vaginal delivery. My doctor also checked and said I'm starting to dilate already, which is pretty exciting. He told my OH not to get his hopes up about having another 3 weeks before getting thrown into parenthood :haha: Otherwise the plan is that I'll be induced at 39 weeks - no set date yet, but the most likely days are either August 28 or August 29 :happydance:

They did notice that my fluid levels were slightly high and that the placenta was showing some signs of getting to be over-mature. However, my doctor is confident that 39 weeks is the earliest I'll have to deliver. He was going to discuss the ultrasound results with one of the other doctors in the practice to determine whether or not I'd need another ultrasound, but he's not worried about it if one isn't done. 

Overall, I am feeling so much better about everything and I'm starting to get very impatient to have little man here with us.

I will definitely try to get caught up with everyone tomorrow :flower:


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Mumma- Oh no we'd have missed you! I'm glad it's all sorted! I always forget my password too! I've changed it only God knows how many times.
> 
> I've also noticed less movement lately but I think it's just due to them running out of space?

He he! I'm getting sick of trying to think up new and memorable passwords, and clearly, it doesn't work! How hell do they expect pregnant ladies to remember passwords!? Ridiculous!

I know it totally makes sense about them running out of space to move, but I read conflicting information that it shouldn't mean that they should move less, it should just be different movement to before. But it's hard to get used to a quieter baby when you're so used to it throwing crazy shapes! And then I read about suddenlyhaving an OVERactive baby not always being a good sign! WTH are they trying to do to us!?


----------



## MummaMoo

So there are already ladies on here set to meet babies before me! Bet I'll be super late (again) and I'll end up being the last, despite my due date actually being the first!
But all good as long as we're all safe and ok!

What's going to happen once we've had our babies? Are we staying on here? Will the Snugglers live on?

Love bump Campn - I should update with mine, is a queer shape though! Shall see if i can get around to it later.

Pleased to hear Everett has had a little growth spurt aidensmomma :thumbup:


----------



## xanzaba

Just1 and Aiden- congrats on having dates. It's crazy that it's so soon all of a sudden, huh?

Love the bump pics! I keep having people walk up to me and ask me if I'm having a boy. I guess the way I'm carrying my bump is typical of having a boy.

As for Snugglers living on, I hope so! When we're clueless with our LOs, trying to get back in shape, or just want to share. Will they let us, do you think?


----------



## hopie2015

Alea- congratulations on your Lottie being home with you. She is such a fighter and so happy she is doing so very well and home with you guys now. Enjoy!

Aiden- that is wonderful news! Baby sure has grown and good to know you will most likely go a few more weeks and they have a plan in place. 

Just1- exciting news! Wishing you all the best on your induction date. 
So many now are getting induction dates it seems. I can't believe we are all so close. 
Seeing the April 2017 board now on here.. I was like whoa-- we are next!

Campn/Mum- I read wrong info in a book no less. It said less movement will be felt in the last weeks since they have less room to move around. A very wise lady quickly corrected me on that and knows too well from her own experience. What mum said is more correct- there shouldn't be less movement, just the movements should feel different later on. My dr. also said this and if baby is quiet, to drink something cold, eat ice cream or something and lie on my side. 10 movements an hour is good. 
Of course when you're busy with your little ones, errands, etc. it is easy to miss small movements, so the more we can take our rests and pay attention to it, the better I think.
And if baby is super quiet, good to call doctor. 

Holy freaking heat wave. 110 heat index for days!! Leaving the city. Just too unbearable. And my feet have finally swelled. Stay cool, everyone!


----------



## x-ginge-x

If an admin is contacted they often move threads to other places so we might just get moved from pregnancy groups! 

Afm I've just set fire to the oven, good job I'm not a panicker, that could have gotten a whole lot worse very quickly! Disaster averted though only casualty is my oven door seal and potentially a Pyrex glass bowl!


----------



## amantila

Alea...yay! Thanks for the update with great news! Welcome home, Lottie! :]

Great bump pics, hope and campn! I should take one today for my 36 weeks photo...I'll post if I remember!

aidensxmomma...glad you got good news at the scan and that Everett had a little growth spurt! :]

Just1...23rd is right around the corner! So exciting!

ginge...oooh scary! I'm always terrified I'll end up catching the oven on fire...I don't know how I'd react. I was scared enough yesterday with a big skillet full of hot oil...hubby really wanted chicken and waffles but I hate making fried chicken because I'm scared of the oil! Haha. Glad you kept your cool and were able to handle the situation safely!

I feel like I'll be the last one on here haha with everyone getting scheduled inductions and whatnot. Ugh. Baby will come when he's good and ready to, I suppose! Hubby is driving me insane recently. Keeps making plans without consulting me. Yesterday he says, "Oh hey, we have an engagement party to go to on the 27th for my employee." I respond, "Ok...they know I'll be like 38 weeks pregnant then and we may or may not be able to go, right?" Him, "What? No...you'll be fine!" Ugh. And he keeps asking when my due date is (he knows...he's just being nervous in his own way I think). I've started just saying "Soon" because I don't think he realizes how quickly September 9th is going to be here!

I have to go get ready for that interview today...really hoping it works out and that she will be a good fit to cover my position! I'll update later. 36 week doctor's appointment right afterwards, too. At last appointment they said they may start doing the cervical exams at this appointment to see where I'm at and I'm a bit anxious about that. I've heard they can hurt :[ Any wisdom about that, ladies?

And then when I come home I've got to do some cleaning...ugh. My in-laws are visiting tomorrow so I need to make sure things are clean! Haha. Luckily I like my in-laws :]


----------



## MummaMoo

Amantilia - re cervical exams: just breeaathe..... as I've mentioned before, when was having them during my induction I was incredibly tense, which obviously is natural, but just close your eyes, and breathe your way through it.


----------



## xanzaba

Aman- the pelvic exam only lasts for a few seconds and was about the same as a pap-smear.


----------



## mari35racz36

Aman - I still don't have any induction or section booked yet. I'm not even sure Ill pick the section, but i have 7 more days to decide. As for the cervical exams, they are very fast but just remember to take deep breathes. I will be getting my first exam next week. Good luck with the interview today. Really hoping this one works our for you:)

ginge - What a scare! Glad you are ok:)


campn - I cant believe someone at your hubby's work asked if your getting your tubes tied! And yes, 28 is way too young to start think about that. I am 35 and hubby is 37 and its just this year we decided. I was 31 when i had baby #3 and no way would have i considered hubby getting the snip yet. I just felt like we were still too young.

AFM, I have my 36 weeks checkup yesterday and all is good. They talked more about my csections option. I wanted to know all the risks involved. Still have lots of thinking to do. I have a growth scan and another OB appt in 1 week.


----------



## ajarvis

Mumma I've read about too active babies too, but I refuse to google that one since she's so much more active than her brothers were. But I'm sure all is fine lol!

Campn Seems as soon as you're pregnant people are allowed to talk about your personal family plans, fertility etc. so weird. I agree too early to tie tubes. I was DONE for years after having my youngest. Then all of a sudden two years ago SO decided he wanted one. And here we are lol


----------



## campn

I can't believe so many of you are having August babies! I'm definitely going to be all alone twiddling my fingers! And yes please let the thread live on! I still see all the old threads of months ago alive, if not we can create one in the baby club area or something. 

Yesterday we had the voluntary prek orientation for DS (it's a free Florida school program for 4 year olds) and people were asking me when are you due and usually I say how many weeks are left, but I thought "next month" and wow that scared me once I heard it myself! 

So now I'm drinking red raspberry leaf tea and just started inserting evening primrose oil capsules, definitely put a liner if you'll use one, it smells bad though ugh... Just glad we don't have to use fish oil :p


----------



## xanzaba

Summoned the courage to take a 37 week bikini bump shot. You ladies, DH and the dog are the only ones to see this!

As for over or under active babies, I'm trying to just keep things in perspective. Liam has shown me that I can't expect anything, except maybe less movement in the morning, more in the afternoon. But even that's up for negotiation. I definitely don't feel him when I'm busy at work.

Yesterday was my last full day at work. Now I'm mainly working from home, though I have a big meeting on Tuesday (3 hrs!) but this way I only need 1 professional looking outfit for the next 13 days.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies for advice. Nothing more prevailed of that pink stain. Still having bh every now and again especially when it's bedtime ( not that I'm getting much sleep) I won't be suprised I lose my plug soon though. Feel like it's going to go same away as it did with dd


----------



## MummaMoo

Lovely bump pic as ever Xan :)

Ciz glad you've had no more of the pinky-ness!
I'm getting too the point where i expect to see something when I visit the bathroom - wishful thinking though, probably!

Pretty rotten backache and crampy today, again, hoping it's something, but probably nothing. Mum thinks I'm going to go early, hope she's right, but trying not to think of it too much otherwise I'll have 16days of disappointment.

I'm thinking, if anyone would like to find me on Facebook, I shall put my details up. That way if I have the problem logging on again, I can have contact with you still, if you want to?


----------



## campn

Mumma- Sure that's a good idea! It has occurred to me before!


----------



## Sweety21

Aman, don't wanna scare you but, pelvic exams are little painful but, not if we relax while it is done. If we are tensed than it's difficult for both doc and us. 
Unfortunately, last pregnancy my water broke the day when in had internal exam. I wonder whether that was cause of my dd arriving early on. 

Mumma, sure. May be let's have fb group?

Campn, beautiful bump.


----------



## Just1more2

Sweety21 said:


> Aman, don't wanna scare you but, pelvic exams are little painful but, not if we relax while it is done. If we are tensed than it's difficult for both doc and us.
> Unfortunately, last pregnancy my water broke the day when in had internal exam. I wonder whether that was cause of my dd arriving early on.
> 
> Mumma, sure. May be let's have fb group?
> 
> Campn, beautiful bump.


I really like the idea of a fb group if any or all are interested!!:thumbup:


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm down for a FB group too. I'm not to tech savvy otherwise I'd set it up. I'll be happy to message my info if someone else will do the set up.


----------



## Lallie81

Am keen on a fb group! Especially as I am definitely going to be twiddling my thumbs alone in here as not due til sept 23rd!
You all look amazing and its so exciting (and a little scary) to think that lots of us will actually have babies to hold in august!
I started washing today- blankets, towels and face cloths. I used the same washing liquids as for my son and all these wonderful newborn memories came flooding back. We really are so blessed to be so close to meeting our babies...


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am happy to do the set up ;) if everyones ok with that?? Ill make it a secret group or a closed one :)


----------



## campn

Sure I'd love a Facebook group! Maybe a secret one!? I'd like to share baby pictures later but don't want everyone on my list finding them by accident :)


----------



## campn

Is any one else so exhausted!? I'm usually tired like hey it's my normal with a kid and being 8 months pregnant, but I did get a good night's sleep last night and had coffee but still, I feel so foggy and like my head is still asleep. Moving my body around to do anything takes time!


----------



## x-ginge-x

can anyone whose interested please pm me a facebook account email so i can add everyone :D


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- I just realized I have a meeting in 15 minutes and I'm not sure how I'm going to stay awake through it. Maybe a half-caf is in order. I've been taking a prenatal with iron that helps most days, but not today!


----------



## campn

Xan- Kudos to you for working still! You working ladies are such heroes! I would have been fired long time ago for sleeping over my desk :D


----------



## MummaMoo

Ginge - thanks for offering to set up the group! If I can, I'll try and sort out my fb id thingy, but I've never been successful in the past so might just pm my name and other info that should make me easy to find..


----------



## MummaMoo

Campn - absolutely I have days where I just want to sleep, even when I sleep well at night (not very often that I don't)
Several times lately I've nodded off on the sofa when Sophie has been watching a DVD. No longer feel guilty about that - needs must!


----------



## xanzaba

I'm lucky to have a job that is very flexible, especially over the summer. It keeps me busy, which distracts me from being so pregnant. Some days someone mentions me being pregnant and I wonder "How do they know?". Then I usually bump my belly into something and think "Oh, yeah!".

Today I am pretty sure my bump is lower. The doctor only said that the baby's head was still pretty high, but that doesn't mean he hasn't dropped at all, and it has been another couple of days. Today he had hiccups and I had a, um, stimulating sensation. Very odd.


----------



## x-ginge-x

check your other facebook messages mumma i cant add you as a friend x haha


----------



## amantila

FB group sounds like a great idea!

Just came back from the interview and doctor's visit. Both went really well! Candidate was even better than we expected and is purposefully looking for something short term or part time to ease back into the work world since her daughter's going into kindergarten. Just praying she accepts the job! It's definitely hers if she wants it!

And doctor's visit was good. Got the strep b test thing and the cervical exam wasn't nearly as bad as I expected. So I was glad about that. No cervical changes yet though...wondering what all these bh contractions and raspberry leaf tea are doing for me! Apparently nothing! Haha. But baby is definitely head down finally so I'm happy about that :] 

Campn...YES. I have been exhausted. Not necessarily mentally exhausted all the time, but physically exhausted. I told my hubby this morning while I was getting ready that I felt like I had just run a 5k because my legs felt like lead. I am finding myself needing to take more breaks and just sit down and relax otherwise I get foggy and hot and faint feeling.


----------



## MummaMoo

Xan, hehe at the hiccups being "stimulating"!

Last time this baby had hiccups it was mainly felt in my backside!


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm not done catching up yet and just posted this by accident :dohh: let me try again


----------



## Uni tsi

Ok I finally caught up and can actually post. It's almost funny how slow I am doing everything these days... 

Alea, I'm so happy for you and Lottie. Welcome home little one! 

Moo, I'm glad you made it back in. We would have really missed you! 

Hope wow you're my new hero. I really feel like I should just stop complaining about everything now lol But, as the other ladies have said, you look amazing! So picturesque, although I'm sure it is uncomfortable. 

omg ginge! Yikes, I'm glad you were able to keep a cool head and take care of things before the fire spread. How scary! 

I like the idea of a secret fb group! I feel so close to you all but I have to hold back a lot of personal information because this is a public forum and I like to stay anonymous in public. I would love a private space where I could share more openly with all of you :flower: Thanks for setting it up Ginge, and thanks for the idea Sweety! 

I see this was already brought up by a couple ladies, but I just want to make a Public Service Announcement: movement should never decrease. Never. The quality and type of movement will change but the number of movements should remain the same. If anyone ever even suspects that the number of movements has decreased please go in immediately to labor and delivery for a nonstress test. I don't want to go into all the details right now and scare everyone needlessly, I just want to say I learned this the hard way from experience and don't want anyone else to have to ever go through what I did. :hugs: There are lots of perfectly reasonable explanations why movement might feel like they decreased (like position of the baby for one) but it is really better not to take any chances and just go get the NST, even if it's like 4 o'clock in the morning. Let me tell you, they will be happy to see you and give you reassurance because most of the time when a woman is presenting with reduced movement it is bad news. When they say they would rather you come in for a million false alarms then have it be one time that could have been prevented and wasn't, they really mean it. I know it's my mostly my own anxiety, but please everyone promise me you'll go in immediately if you notice movements are decreasing. I couldn't stand it if anything bad happened to any of you <3 

I can provide more info on the "too many movements" thing too, but really I wouldn't worry about that too much. That one was really hard for me to wrap my head around originally so I asked about it a lot and I have the low down on it now, it's just too morbid for me to post so if someone is really interested feel free to pm me. But, the bottom line is, don't worry about too much movement unless it's like 100 times in a minute. (end PSA) :hugs:

Just to let you all know, I might be a bit of a basket case this week and the next couple, but I'll try not to let that creep too much into my posts. In exactly one week from today I'll be 35 weeks +5, which is when I had my loss last year. I'm trying very hard to maintain my equilibrium and mental wellbeing, keep my hopes up, and not be too scared. Being on this thread helps a lot, because everyone is so cheerful! It always makes me feel really good to catch up with how everyone is doing. So I definitely don't want to be a downer. I just want everyone to stay safe and keep being your wonderful selves. But I thought I should say something in advance, just in case I have a meltdown :flow:

edit - no need for everyone to post "I'm so sorry that happened to you" because honestly I'm trying not to think about it, and most of you have already expressed condolences. I just figured, I should say something in case I make a fool of myself this week, which might happen


----------



## campn

Uni thank you so much for the information! I know every one of us appreciates it tremendously! You've every right to have a little (or big!) freak out or meltdown and we understand! We all want the same thing, bring a healthy baby and mommy back home. 

I constantly have scary and irrational thoughts and fears that something will happen and it's hard to shake those thoughts off, so I can only imagine what it's like for you. I know you'll bring baby girl home all sound and safe very soon <3 

We'll all be here for you and doing our best to help you get through that week. :hugs:

So I washed a batch of baby clothes and holy moly, I put her towel in there and it's a red hooded strawberry towel, so when I was cleaning the dryer lint, what seems like pink cotton candy came out! Good thing I added a color catcher in the load! I can finally pack her stuff into the hospital bag now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Uni tsi

Thank you campn :hugs: I really appreciate your kind words

wow it really does look pink cotton candy. It's making me hungry :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

ladies who i have added va email, you may need to check your emails to find the group invite or it may be in FB notifications if not search Kayleigh Huxley, my cover pic is 3d scan :D main pic is me ha ;) add me if struggling and ill add you that way :D


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni, totally understandable that your head is going to be here, there and everywhere at this stage :hugs:


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies thanks for being so awesome! <3 Really, you're the best :flow:


----------



## Mummy1506

Wow looks like we will be having quite a few Aug babies then! Good luck to those who have dates booked in &#128516;. 

Excited for my baby shower today didn't have one with my boys so will be nice as this is our last baby. Time is flying by right now & getting a little bit nervous have my final growth scan & birth discussions this week so will be even more real that it's happening SOON!


----------



## MummaMoo

Mummy - enjoy your baby shower!
Hope the growth scan goes OK this week too.

I've got another scan this week (Monday), resulting fromfrom my visit to hospital a couple of weeks ago after that bleed. Midwife appointment Monday too, I guess we'll go over birthing details then. Can't remember when we did that last time.

Having one of those mornings when I need coffee and paracetamol. Sophie is already pestering to go to the park (it's only 8.30am!) but as we're still in our PJs I'm hoping she can settle in front of the tv for half an hour or so, so I can wake up a bit. The neighbours sons bedroom is next to mine, and they have a gate that has an annoying squeak. Hopefully the walk to the park will help with the back ache.


----------



## xanzaba

Mummy, mumma- good luck with your scans this week! 

Mumma I hope you feel better and that the coffee and paracetamol does its trick.

Mummy- I hope you have a great baby shower.

To all the ladies that are nervous because of previous issues and/or heartbreaks, approaching delivery, or any other reason :hugs:

Along the "pregnancy is sexy" lines, has anyone lately had new problems with digestion? The past 2 days I've been having a lot of loose bowel movements and when I go to bed I belch like a sailor for about 30 minutes straight. It's to the point that it makes DH laugh. I usually don't burp much at all, so it's quite shocking...


----------



## Sweety21

Hey ginge! 
I pm you on fb. Thanks for taking the initiative.


----------



## Uni tsi

xan "pregnancy is sexy" haha but yeah, I have been experiencing an increase in both those symptoms just the past week. I assume the belching is just because baby is pushing more on the intestines and my body mistakenly thinks it can relieve the pressure. Not so sure on the loose BMs, but I heard somewhere that it can mean the body is getting ready for delivery ... however, I thought that was just a 'right before' thing and mines been for about a week now so idk I guess it's better than the alternative which so many women deal with at this stage lol


----------



## campn

Xan I also heard it's an early labor symptom, early could still mean 3 weeks to go, that was my case, prodromal labor, it can go on for weeks! 

I was waking up every hour last night from body aches and pains, getting off and on the bed is proving to be so hard now, and my Braxton hicks are happening much more frequently now.


----------



## hopie2015

Mummy- enjoy your shower!!! Best of luck at the growth scan. 
Mumma- best of luck at scan on Monday too.

Xan- hear you with those issues. 
As Uni said, pregnancy is real sexy! Campn- really that can go on for weeks? I hope your aches and BHs are much better for you tonight.

The 9th month ain't easy!! I can't seem to leave bed today. I've also finally got some swelling. Sure the 120 degree heat index doesn't help. Sick of feeling so sick to my stomach but hopefully just 3 more weeks to go. 
Seems there will be quite a few more August babies on here!! :) Oh, how I hope but know I must be patient and enjoy the rest of this pregnancy, as it is my only one.


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - I am having the loose bowels as well. I have also heard its your body's way of clearing itself out before labour. 

Hopie - I am hoping for only 3 weeks to go as well. I am so done!

campn - Ive been getting up almost every hour for a while now. It is just awful. I am in such pain too. My bed is high so a lot of the times my hubby has to give me his hand so I can get my in. lol I think I will take a tylenol at bedtime tonight and see if it helps. Hope you have a better sleep tonight.


----------



## campn

Mari- Hehe I've the same problem! Our bed is so high and I'm 5 ft tall so it's a challenge as it is to get into bed! I have to call DH to come in and "fix me" so I can lay down or get off, I'm like so stiff! I just took a Tylenol today cause I was like yelling in pain. I'll probably take one before going to bed too.


----------



## amantila

Loose bowels here too...multiple times a day. Bleh. Pregnancy is so sexy.

Had a great day today with the in-laws. Went to lunch and home depot so they could help us pick out and install a new light fixture for outside. It looks so much better than the ugly red painted one we had that clashed with our house! 

In-laws made a comment that next time we see them, baby will be almost here or already here! That comment really hit me...he's almost here! Can't believe his arrival is right around the corner! And I'm happy about that because I have totally hit the 9 month "I'm so done" wall at this point. I had to sit down and take a break after making the bed today. That's pathetic. But that's how physically tired I feel.


----------



## MummaMoo

Yep, loose bowels, as unpleasant as it is, is good! :thumbup: sure that's why hot & spicy foods are recommended as they tend to upset the stomach, which can bring on labour.

Backache hasn't eased much at all today, and get quite niggly pains in my hips and bump. Verity is getting very excited thinking it's going to kick off very soon - or at least that slow labour is starting. I hope she's right, but at the same time, I'm doubtful.

Escaped the park today and cheekily asked the neighbours for a playdate instead so we spent the morning there. I sat and chatted to the mum as she nursed her 5 month old and watched the dad play with Sophie and their son, Jack. Sophie asked if she could hold baby Lily, so she did that and gave some kisses and cuddles - was lovely to see how gentle she was with her and wanted Lily involved in the games too, reassuring for the not too distant future!


----------



## Uni tsi

Ah Moo, that's lovely :) It's great she was so sweet and gentle. What a great big sister she shall be! 

I had my roughest day so far I think. 110 heat index here, had to go into the office to clean out my desk and sort through some files since I'll be gone on maternity leave and the air conditioning does not work in my car :sad2: I actually thought I might die, it was so awful. I had to stop half way there and go into a restaurant to escape the heat. Got to work, and started having BH contractions, so often I even began to time them just in case. Couldn't drink enough water to get them to stop. Work has air conditioning but it's just on "normal people" setting, not cranked down to "frigid" as I keep it at home. So happy to get out of there even though it meant another 30 min car ride. Glad to be home now and finally drank enough water BH have stopped. I can go the rest of my life without ever having to experience that again. It was hellish. 

Thank you for listening to me whine! 

Hopie, you guys had 120 today!? yikes! seriously hope you got to stay indoors!


----------



## ciz

More bh contractions today. Very strong ones that were making me have the sweats again. And noticed a bit of pink stain on the knickers after
.nothing to be concerned about though. Looks like my body is really getting ready for the final performance of pregnancy lol


----------



## campn

Wow so many of us have definitely hit a rut! Big hugs to each one of you who had a long hard day! 

I find that I've so much nesting I wanna do but zero energy to do any of it! 

Mumma, I'm glad you could entertain Sophie without having to go to the park! I can not go to our park during the day or I'll seriously melt! 

Uni, oh that stupid AC! I hope you can fix it soon, I'd roll down all 4 windows and create a current and pray that helps! 

Aman, it's much more real when someone else points it out isn't it!? Everyone I talk to is like "Oh so soon now!" And I panic in my head! It's my second baby, but I feel like it's the first time I've ever done that. 

Ciz, I think you may be having him 37-38 weeks! Keep an eye on that pink discharge!

Baby has been super active today, and I don't mind! It's reassuring. I also had ice cream with Oreos, fudge and peanuts and got 94 an hour after when I tested my blood sugar, I was so shocked! Weird alien body I have.


----------



## MummaMoo

Well - awake at 1.40am is SO not me. Back ache, bump ache and feeling rather sick, also rather tense in my neck and shoulders. Even MrMoo is asking questions, thinking things might actually be kicking off. Just spent an hour watching the Olympics and come back up to bed - but still cramping. 

Uni, so annoying when people just don't understand hoi low the a/c needs to be for us preggos, isn't it!? And I'm sure you'd find it pretty cool over here compared to temperatures you're dealing with. MrMoo gets a death stare if he touches the controls in the car. He has a habit of just switching everything off instead of making a minor adjustment and as soon as he does that I feel like I'm suffocating.

Campn, the park is honestly a 5 minute walk away, but I couldn't even be bothered to go that far, so pleased when the neighbours said they didn't really have any plans!


----------



## amantila

Mumma - oooh sounds like something may be happening! Keep us updated!

Mumma and Uni - I agree with the ac situation! I feel so bad Uni that you are dealing without it in your car! I straight up refused to drive anywhere and made my husband chauffeur me in his truck until he agreed to let me get it fixed. I just couldn't handle it...made me so dizzy to drive in the heat! I actually crazy lady snapped at husband today in his truck. We were driving 5 minutes down the road to home depot and he opened his window. I asked him nicely to close it, because it was way too hot. He didn't. And I snapped and yelled crazy lady style "IT'S TOO HOT IN HERE!!!" There may have been an expletive used too in that haha. He calmly closed the window then and blasted the ac for me on my side for the remaining one minute of the drive. I felt crazy, but at least I also felt cool. :blush:

campn...your ice cream sounds delicious! Food envy over here...although I just had a chocolate chip cookie so I shouldn't complain haha.


----------



## campn

Mumma- Ooooo I really hope this is it! I always thought you would have the first August baby! Maybe convince mr.moo to do the deed and maybe that'll break your waters!! I say since its night time though, try to get some sleep just in case this is it, you'd be somewhat rested! 

Aman- haha our poor hubbies! Mine isn't allowed to touch the controls, I've my own "system" that I like to do and he just messes that up (guess he missed orientation!? :p) 
We park the car outside on the driveway though and it's so hot here so you go in and it's like I went inside the oven! It felt like 108 F in the car today.


----------



## mari35racz36

Mumma- I think something may be happening!! Keep us posted.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Mumma - Maybe this is it for you! Keep us updated!

Big :hugs: to everyone having a rough time. I'm right there with you ladies. I'm feeling so done with this pregnancy. I'm really starting to get stressed with cleaning and organizing. I feel so tired and sick all the time, so nothing is getting done even though I know it needs to. I've got so much planned for the next couple weeks, too. I'm just getting overwhelmed. :cry:

On the bright side, I was looking through one of my facebook groups today where locals sell stuff. I found the diaper bag I've been wanting for really cheap and also a nursing cover. OH and I are going to pick it up tomorrow. :happydance: I feel a little pathetic for being excited over a diaper bag, but it's the little things that matter, right? :haha:


----------



## Uni tsi

Moo, I agree with the others: seems promising - keep us posted! 

I appreciate all the air conditioning empathy. I had my first angry day, and I'm sure that's why. Normally I'm not angry, I just cry a lot about nothing in particular. But today, seriously it's lucky no one really crossed me lol I got angry about something I saw posted online, I got angry at DH for taking longer to get home then he said he would. I even got angry at complete strangers, although I managed to restrain myself to only giving them dirty looks :haha: But seriously, who watches a pregnant woman with her hands full fumble for her keys to a locked building you're already inside and not come over and open the door for her when it feels like 109 degrees out?! I mean, really. I have no idea who she is but now I hate her =P


----------



## Uni tsi

Aiden, I'm so happy for you that you found the diaper bag you want! I get really excited about stuff like that too :highfive:


----------



## MummaMoo

Morning!

Nothing to report, just woken up after finally getting back to sleep. Have barely moved but back is still aching and slightly crampy. Personally I'm not convinced it's anything to get excited about, I think I'm just getting a bit wussy about the aches! (Trying to jinx myself here, so let's run with it!)

But I've hit week 38! 2 more weeks to go! 2! TWO! 14 DAYS!! AAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!


----------



## Lallie81

Ooh am jealous of your loose bowels ladies!!! (How is it even remotely acceptable to say that lol) and wish I was as close as you mumma!!
What do everyone's BH's feel like? I never thought I had any but now it's much more frequent that my stomach goes rock hard...is that a BH?
Am with you all on the tiredness, I actually can't believe how much I need to rest and sleep. But you're all probably right about the heat playing a huge part...50 degrees here and no breeze. My cars AC is being incredibly inefficient too....need to get it sorted before little one arrives!
Congrats on the diaper bag, am still on the hunt for one that doesn't cost the same as medium sized suitcase! So annoying how they get away with ridiculous prices for these things


----------



## xanzaba

Lallie- I hear you about the diaper bags. I just went to get one yesterday and I took advice from ladies on here about getting a backpack style one. However, this one is also convertible. You can use a hand strap, shoulder strap, or the backpack straps, and it is machine washable. Once LO is big enough, I could imagine using it as a purse.

FTM question- this morning I weighed myself and I am down about 3 pounds. Anyone heard of losing weight in the last few weeks? Should I be concerned? Maybe I'm less bloated now that I'm not super constipated? 

I slept horribly last night. For the first 2 hours I was burping myself awake. When I managed to fall asleep, there was thunder and lightning and it was upsetting the dog, who went between barking at it and snuggling up against me. I decided to get up for a preventative pee, and came back to the dog sleeping on my pillow. After coaxing her away from the pillow, I was so awake that I watched tv for 2+ hours. Then DH woke me up getting out of bed 2 hours later. I finally fell back asleep around 6 and slept until 8. Oh well, I guess I'm getting prepared for a newborn?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Uni tsi said:


> Aiden, I'm so happy for you that you found the diaper bag you want! I get really excited about stuff like that too :highfive:

Glad I'm not the only one who gets excited about things like a new diaper bag. My OH thought I was a little weird. :haha:



MummaMoo said:


> Morning!
> 
> Nothing to report, just woken up after finally getting back to sleep. Have barely moved but back is still aching and slightly crampy. Personally I'm not convinced it's anything to get excited about, I think I'm just getting a bit wussy about the aches! (Trying to jinx myself here, so let's run with it!)
> 
> But I've hit week 38! 2 more weeks to go! 2! TWO! 14 DAYS!! AAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!

Yay for 38 weeks! :happydance: 



Lallie81 said:


> *Ooh am jealous of your loose bowels ladies!!! (How is it even remotely acceptable to say that lol)* and wish I was as close as you mumma!!
> What do everyone's BH's feel like? I never thought I had any but now it's much more frequent that my stomach goes rock hard...is that a BH?
> Am with you all on the tiredness, I actually can't believe how much I need to rest and sleep. But you're all probably right about the heat playing a huge part...50 degrees here and no breeze. My cars AC is being incredibly inefficient too....need to get it sorted before little one arrives!
> Congrats on the diaper bag, am still on the hunt for one that doesn't cost the same as medium sized suitcase! So annoying how they get away with ridiculous prices for these things

The bolded part had me :rofl: 

Your stomach going rock hard does sound like a BH. Especially if it's fairly painless. I'm not entirely sure, though. The random contractions I get all feel different :wacko:



xanzaba said:


> Lallie- I hear you about the diaper bags. I just went to get one yesterday and I took advice from ladies on here about getting a backpack style one. However, this one is also convertible. You can use a hand strap, shoulder strap, or the backpack straps, and it is machine washable. Once LO is big enough, I could imagine using it as a purse.
> 
> FTM question- this morning I weighed myself and I am down about 3 pounds. Anyone heard of losing weight in the last few weeks? Should I be concerned? Maybe I'm less bloated now that I'm not super constipated?
> 
> I slept horribly last night. For the first 2 hours I was burping myself awake. When I managed to fall asleep, there was thunder and lightning and it was upsetting the dog, who went between barking at it and snuggling up against me. I decided to get up for a preventative pee, and came back to the dog sleeping on my pillow. After coaxing her away from the pillow, I was so awake that I watched tv for 2+ hours. Then DH woke me up getting out of bed 2 hours later. I finally fell back asleep around 6 and slept until 8. Oh well, I guess I'm getting prepared for a newborn?

I was just reading last night about how many ladies either quit gaining weight or lose 2-3 pounds in the weeks leading up to labor. So I don't think it should be anything to worry about. :)

Sorry you didn't get very good sleep last night. 

AFM - I attached a picture of the diaper bag I am buying. The only difference is the one I'm getting is blue/black instead of green/grey. My brother had one just like this for my nephew and he really liked it, so I figured it was worth a try. Plus, it looks "manly" enough for OH to carry around. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







diaper bag.jpe
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xanzaba

Ooh, Aiden. Manly enough for DH to carry- why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Sweety21

Mumma, may be things are starting slowly? Yay for 38weeks mark.

aidensmom, Nothing wrong in being happy about a deal which makes us happy. Glad you found it.

Uni, lol. It must be heat for sure. Bit, seriously whoever she was she really needs to know that you shouldn't mess with preggo lady. It's very hot here too. 

Lallie, lol. I am lmao at the first sentence and almost peed myself. 
About, BH that does seems like BH to mee. Stomach goes rock hard and you have difficulty breathing. It last about 30-60seconds for me atleast.

Xan, since we can't eat much because there is very less room for food it is not a big problem loosing few pounds at the end. I have lost my appetite too but, not sure if I lost anything yet.

Afm, nothing to report just the normal pain in back and horribly tired. Appointment is next week.


----------



## Lallie81

Thanks Sweety and Aiden. So are real contractions the same sort of hardening with the added delight of pain? And where do you feel the pain, is it very specific to a localised point or more of a shooting pain? My first was a scheduled c section so am clueless!


----------



## campn

Lal, my contractions felt like very bad period cramps, they were very different from BHs. They radiated from my legs, to butt, to pelvis and up to my tummy, like a squeezing burning feeling and my whole body would feel hot. Like bad AF cramps mixed with food poisoning :p 

Oh so pleasant! But they come in waves, so usually you feel them start out, peak, then you get that fall down with the relief.


----------



## Lallie81

Oh god that sounds truly hideous! Maybe I need to rethink this natural birth thingy!


----------



## Sweety21

Lallie, I had section too so no idea about real contractions. But, I am pretty sure about BH because, I have them like 3-6times a day.


----------



## campn

I'm in complete awe of anyone who does this without any pain meds. I got my epidural at 5 cms and that was bad enough!


----------



## MummaMoo

Agree with campn about the contractions - they are very very much like bad period pains. First niggly, then they intensify the further along you go. You know when you get constipation pain like your back passage goes into spasm? You can get that too (or was it just me?)
When you find yourself sighing with relief that they are fading, you know they're full on contractions.


----------



## amantila

Having a hard time imagining what contractions will feel like. I don't really get period cramps or pains. I usually just get a dull backache if anything. Meh. I'm sure when the time comes I'll know what's causing the pain! Haha. 

Why does each day feel like a year at this point? Getting anxious and impatient!


----------



## campn

Aman- Your pain threshold must be much better than mine! They're hard to miss though cause they do come in intervals, so if you don't notice much pain, you'll notice intervals at least! That's how I knew it was the real deal, plus I lost all of my plug and I was 40 weeks so, not hard to guess! :D 

Nesting with a bit of energy today! (I took a Benadryl and Tylenol last night so I could sleep better) so I've reorganized the kitchen cabinets and the pantry, and helped DH clean our garage. I felt like with every movement my water would pop! I'm going through the let's declutter and throw away phase. DH is a hoarder, and I can get lazy so things end up getting on my nerves after a while. Oh it feels so so good when things are clean and in order! 

Most of hospital bag is done, just gotta add toiletries and a bit of makeup.


----------



## Sweety21

campn, I am in nesting mode too. My dh is out of country and I cleaned everything within my reach.

Ladies, has anyone heard like stomach is growling type of sound from bump? I have noticed a few times I bend I have this sound which sounds like tummy is hungry but, it's just for a jiffy. Wonder if it the sac?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Campn - I went through my first two labors with only IV pain meds and then my last one I didn't get any pain meds at all. Honestly, it wasn't even about not wanting an epidural, I'm just a big baby and the idea of one scares me. :blush:

The contractions I've been getting usually seem to start like period cramps and then they kind of go in a wave over my whole bump. It's been a while since I've been through labor contractions, though, so my memory of actual labor is a bit fuzzy. :haha: Plus, I was induced for all three kids, so that may change things a bit, too.


----------



## mari35racz36

How I noticed my labour contractions was from the bum. They would start with this spasm/rumble in my lower butt and then wrap around to my tummy/lower abdomen. Crazy squeezing in tummy and period like cramps down low. I have a couple of contractions today with period cramps. Nothing much though. I been on exercise ball a lot more lately. Really hoping it helps baby drop more.


----------



## Uni tsi

Xan, I went down a pound and a half two days ago and got all worried about it and then today I was up two pounds. So I figure it was probably just water weight. If you keep going down, maybe ask your doc about it but otherwise I think it's normal to fluctuate a little up and down as long as the trend is either up or holding steady. 

Lallie I lol'd so loudly about your comment that I was worried I'd wake up DH in the other room :rofl:

Moo, sorry to hear it's not yet (I say with fx for you).


----------



## campn

Xan- That's very common during the last weeks, your body just evens out! I didn't gain a single pound in my last month with DS regardless of what I ate, and I ate a lot! 

I can't wait for that first weight in after giving birth, I'm sure it'll make my day to see the number go back down.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Campn - you and me both! I've really struggled with my weight this pregnancy because shortly before getting pregnant, I had lost around 40 pounds and was back down to a healthy weight ( which I hadn't been since having my oldest). It's been rough watching the numbers on the scale go back up. Obviously, its all worth it for the baby, but still.


----------



## MummaMoo

Urgh weight. I haven't even bothered to look because I'd just worry about it too much. Like you Aiden I'd lost a nice little chunk of weight so feeling big again isn't easy to deal with. The hospital weighed me at my 34 week appointment after I said that they never did a weight/height check at booking in - and I told them not to write it in my take-home notes, and don't say it out loud either. Stupid that they even bothered so late into the pregnancy!

Woken up in a bit of a grump this morning.


----------



## MummaMoo

Scan done - as usual they were clueless as to why I had to go for a scan. Assumed it was because my bump measures over 90th centile (despite previous growth scan showing baby is just 50th) but when I was referred there was no mention of it being for growth. Anywho - baby just above 50th now and weighing in at approx 7lb 6oz. All appeared normal.
Midwife appointment this afternoon for usual checks! (And hopefully the last!)


----------



## mari35racz36

Mumma - so glad your scan went well:) I have a scan on Friday morning and really curious how big baby is now. Congrats on 38 weeks!

I hear you ladies on the weight issue. This pregnancy has been weird as I have not gained as much. But I did not start this pregnancy at the ideal weight for me. I will be happy after labor to see the numbers go down!


----------



## amantila

Mumma - glad the scan went well!

I've gained almost 30 pounds so far :[ But I was a healthy weight when I started so they said I could gain up to 35 pounds. Can't wait to be able to work out again and lose this baby weight and feel like myself again!


----------



## campn

I gained 12 lbs this pregnancy so far so GD really bummed me out as I thought I was doing well. My doctor said I don't need to gain more but like should I eat at a deficit then!? I'm already eating less carbs and watching that, I don't want to watch the scale too! Just frustrating honestly cause I've no idea what to do other than just starve myself to not gain any more. :(


----------



## MeganS0326

Sorry that everyone is stressing about weight gain. I think as long as you are eating reasonably and baby is growing and healthy the weight will work itself out in the end. If you are planning on BF you will likely drop so much weight in just the first few weeks postpartum. I gained 25lbs with DS and by 6 weeks PP I had lost 50 lbs and was only partially BF'ing. Now I'm a bigger gal with lots to lose but I still think most who BF lose at least most of the pregnancy weight in the first few weeks.

AFM, I had my scan on Friday and Cora looks great! It was a growth scan because my belly was measuring big at my previous appt. I was worrying she'd be a huge baby but it turns out she is pretty average (6 lb 4 oz - 61st percentile). I'm so releived! And she is no longer transverse but head down. Yay!! We've been working really hard on the nursery. I'll probably be bombarding you guys with pics in the next few days. Here is a pic of the finished dresser. I'm so happy with how it turned out! This is my furniture from when I was a little girl so it's like 35/40 years old. lol
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aidensxmomma

Mumma - Glad your scan went well :) 

Megan - I love the dresser! Glad that your scan went well, too, and that Cora is head down. :)

I've been really crampy today, like how I would normally feel before AF comes. No actual contractions, though. Hopefully by my appointment on Wednesday, I'll be more dilated and closer to labor.


----------



## mari35racz36

megan - love the pink dresser!

aiden - I too have been crampy today. I was walking around Walmart for 40min and could feel cramps quite a few times. No contractions though. I am getting a cervical check on Friday and hoping I am at least dilated a little bit!

I have gained 18lbs so far this pregnancy. My lowest weight gain so far in all of my pregnancies. But I did start off this pregnancy a littler heavier then my previous ones. I am really hoping breastfeeding will help me loose all the baby weight. Plus I plan on going for lots of walks with the baby:)

I picked up some evening primrose oil today. Going to take it orally for now and see if it helps. Also still drinking my RLT and going on the exercise ball 2x a day. Do anyone of you ladies drinking the RLT find it gives you strong BH contractions within an hour? That has been happening to me.


----------



## xanzaba

Megan- love the dresser update. I'm jealous of you ladies that are so creative.

I started this pregnancy 10 pounds heavier than my normal weight because of a previous loss. In that pregnancy I gained 10 pounds in the first 14 weeks! This pregnancy I gained 16 pounds as of last week, but if you include the 10 pounds I gained before, that's 26 pounds. I'd like to gradually lose those extra 10 pounds after the baby. Maybe we can support each other through our post-baby weight loss?


----------



## campn

BFing definitely helps! Last time the weight melted off me, which NEVER happens, usually I have to work my butt off to lose weight, but I got down to 107 lbs within the first 6 months. I was back into jeans that fit me in middle school (I may have kept one pair of jeans I loved from back then :p) my doctor thought I was sick lol... Love how obsessed doctors are with weight huh?


----------



## MummaMoo

Absolutely with you on the weight loss support! I REALLY need people to motivate me and cheer me on. I love exercise, but only when i'm actually doing it and afterwards, I feel great - is the getting off my arse to actually do it, is my problem!
My weight came off quite well last time, I never looked at how much I gained and lost, like this time, but it didn't take TOO long to get back into my regular jeans. As this is my last baby, I really want to make a big effort to get healthier eating and exercise into a habit, a new lifestyle, rather than a phase.
We have a treadmill and cross trainer here, so there should be no excuses!


----------



## hopie2015

Mumm- great scan went so well and Megan too! I love the refinished dresser. 

Amant- you said it well- why does each day now feel like a year?!

See we are all feeling pretty much the same way.

Mari- I have a great feeling baby is going to arrive before Sept. 7th! :)

No cramps or anything here still. I have a feeling baby is perfectly content to stay a while! Moving around so much all of the time. Next scan is tomorrow and dreadful strep test. Ugh.

I was going to start EOO but read it could be a blood thinner. Bleeding heavily after delivery worries me since I had a bad experience once with that after a loss. I just read a blog about it and it said to expect to bleed a ton the first 2 weeks after and just try not to get freaked out about it. 
Wow- this is all going to be some experience!

Found a site called Lucie's List which has been helpful for new moms. Got a bouncer as a gift but everyone raves about the Rock n play? So might exhange it. Campn- I think you said you loved it with your son?

Hope everyone is staying cool. 15 more days left of August!! :)


----------



## campn

Mumma I bet you get back into those jeans in no time, you'll be a yummy mummy I've no doubts! You're so gorgeous! 

Hopie, yeah! I really loved having it! I'm reusing it again this time too! They sleep much better at an incline it helps with their tummies and gas, and especially reflux since so many babies deal with that in the first few months. 

My sister had her baby boy today, right on his due date! I'm so happy and excited and now so impatient to have mine! 5 weeks, but I hope more like 2-3!


----------



## ciz

Was congrats to your sister campn. Hope all is well. 


Today I dunno if baby was just very low or body just gearing up just been having constant cramping like period cramps. No pink stains or plug though. boobs are leaking more and more now too.


----------



## campn

Ciz, it could still be a week or more away but still, it sounds so exciting! 
No changes here at all, still getting frequent but normal BHs, no loss of plug at all, but I shouldn't complain it's still early! 

It's getting really boring now though!


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn - congrats to your sister on her baby boy! :) Fingers crossed you only have a few weeks left too!

Hopie - I did not know EPO was a blood thinner. Hmmm... I may have to rethink taking it as I tend to hemorrhage after birth. I hope my little guy will be here by Sept 7. Really wanting to go into labour on my own. Good luck tomorrow at your scan. The strep B test is not bad at all. I'll be getting mine on Friday.


Feeling pretty crappy this evening. Been laying in bed since 430. Hubby had to bring dinner up to me. Lol I am so sore, been lightheaded and overall just in a crabby mood. Not sure how much longer I can take this!


----------



## MeganS0326

Campn - congrats to your sister on her baby boy! How exciting that your LO's will be so close in age. My brother and his partner were going through the adoption process for my nephew when I was pregnant with DS and he is just 3 months older than DS. I love that my son has a cousin so close in age to grow up with.

ciz - I'm with you on the period like cramps. I hope it's a good sign for us and not for nothing. I'm also getting lots of EWCM. Hmmmm??? My boobs have been leaking for a while now but I haven't noticed an increase in that area.


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- congrats, auntie! Hope baby and mum are doing well.

Megan- could EWCM be mucus plug?

Nothing to report here. Silly me, I thought that working from home would be the magic elixir that would convince Liam to arrive before eviction day. Silly, I know, but I get so bored just sitting around. Fortunately I have planned activities tomorrow to Thursday otherwise I think I would go crazy. I hate sitting around the house. Pity party for 1 here!


----------



## ciz

thanks campn, yeah I'm not expecting anything as of yet. I don't remember having cramps this early with dd ive had at least 4 long cramps today.

I just remember with dd pregnancy lots of b/m's, loads of tiny pee trips lol was such an effort to have a good long pee without pressure down there. then my plug went in big blob (grim) then the contractions got going but I just knew things started. 

Megan I agree could well be your plug starting to come away =) I have little to no discharge right now. 

ergh I have so many tiny ulcers on my tongue its so irritating. prob down the lack of sleep and stressing to whats to come lol


----------



## aidensxmomma

Campn - Congrats to your sister on her baby boy! :happydance:

About 6 weeks ago, OH's sister announced her pregnancy - she just hit 12 weeks today. And a couple days ago, my ex-SIL announced her pregnancy. Her and OH's sister are due within days of each other. It's so crazy because my kids are all going to get cousins next February from their dads' sides. 

Hopie - The strep test isn't too terrible. For me, it was much easier than a pelvic exam or pap test. Also, one of my friends swears by the Rock n' Play. She told me the other day that every time one of her friends has a baby, that's the gift she gets them because it was so great for her daughters. I'm definitely considering one if this baby ends up with reflux like my youngest did.

Mari - I hope you start feeling better :hugs:

Still been very crampy today. I was really, really hoping that maybe it would lead to some real contractions but no such luck so far. I'm so tired of being pregnant. Today when I dropped my kids off with my ex, his first comment to me was "wow, you've gotten huge" :growlmad: You would think he would know better than to say something so stupid considering that we had three kids together, but apparently he's forgotten.

TMI question for you ladies - I've had an increase in discharge and the last couple days, it's kind of looked like snot. :sick: Is it possibly some of my plug? I never lost my plug with my daughters and I had my son 8 1/2 years ago almost, so I can't remember what it was like. :dohh:


----------



## Uni tsi

Sounds like your plug to me, Aiden! :D Gross isn't it? lol

I got my birthing ball all aired up finally. Baby went from being head down last week to transverse this week. So, I guess I should sit on this thing more, or something. I'm not really sure how it works. I just bounce? 

I'm hoping it will fit in my car to take the birthing center when the time comes, as the ones they have there I happen to know are generally a little flat. I've heard they're very nice during labor as well. Anyone tried one for that before?


----------



## mari35racz36

Aiden- Thanks:) I took a Tylenol and feel a bit better now. that does sounds like your plug. I've had a definite increase in discharge, but bothing that looks like my plug yet. 

Uni - when I go on my birthing ball, i rock my hips from side to side and front to back. I only go on it for about 20min at a time. Apparently the rocking motion is supposed to help the baby come down. I've never used the ball during labour, so not quite sure what to do there.


----------



## campn

Aiden, sounds like plug to me! Definitely exciting even if it doesn't mean labor is around the corner, although labor IS coming soon! Those babies need to come out some time, but right now I don't even believe there'll be a baby here in our house in a few weeks. 

Uni, have you checked if your hospital provides them!? I know mine does, you just gotta request one. I do like Mari, move my hips in a circle, side to side, up and down, front and back and so on! YouTube had a ton of videos on it! This baby is such a naughty baby, stay head down girlie :D 

Xan- I remember being home alone those last few weeks and as boring as it was, I look back and it's a sweet time, the last few weeks to enjoy being alone and prepare that tiny nest :) of course I'm assuming this is your first!


----------



## campn

Oh about the EPO, I've heard it only does this if you take it orally? Every thing I read online says taken orally doesn't do much labor and delivery wise, but only if you insert it near the cervix it'll ripen it, doesn't dialte or efface you, but it makes your cervix able to efface fast and easily. 

Whether all of this actually works or not, I don't know!

The thing that for sure worked for me is the membrane sweep, I asked my doctor about it today and she said that sweeping is a lot like basically inducing you, so apparently a sweep is a legit thing.


----------



## Uni tsi

Campn, they do provide them, but last time it was too flat! So, I think I'll bring my own this time, just to make sure I can use it. 

I did an inversion on the couch for a few minutes, and I think that turned her on the first try :) Or maybe it's just wishful thinking lol but it does seem like all the movements at the top of my bump now. It was more comfortable for me with her in transverse though :dohh:


----------



## MummaMoo

I've been getting the..... let's call it "fanny snot" (forgive me, I'm in a silly mood today) all through this pregnancy, did wonder if there was an infection but nothing has ever been flagged up so I think it's just me and perhaps I've been one of those that has lost bits of plug all the way through.

As for the ball during the contractions - this is what i found helped the most. I only had the mild form of pethidine painkiller (meptid), the one that lasts a couple of hours at a time - and I found it only numbed things. I would just gyrate around on the ball until I found the position that took the pressure off, then breathe through the pain. I plan on making sure I have one again. Didn't ask for it, I just saw it there and thought "you're MINE!" - so took it.

Feeling really crampy today so going to go up for a bath in a bit. I just hope I'll be able to get back or again! I'm home alone today!!


----------



## mari35racz36

uni - that is great if she turned for you! 

mummaMoo - I have been crampy since last night. I plan on taking a bath today too. Last time I took a bath, hubby had to come help me out. So not fun!

campn - my OB said the same about membrane sweeps. They can really help get things going. I'm trying to do everything possible do my cervix is good for a sweep. Really hope I am some what dilated on Fri.


----------



## MummaMoo

Mari - I think I should have waited for my bath til there was someone else in the house - even sitting up from laying down was difficult! Baby was totally central with its bum sticking out which made me very inflexible! Had to try and nudge them over to the side a bit!

Congratulations to you auntie Campn! (Sorry forgot to say earlier!)


----------



## campn

Mumma- Oh I can totally imagine the scene if something happens! There was this story this mom was taking a bath at home alone with just her little girl, got out to pee and her water broke instantly! She delivered on the toilet seat within 45 minutes. It's a crazy story that I wouldn't wish on anyone, she had to push with her daughter there! Thankfully she's a doula so she knew what to do. 

My hospital is 30 minutes away, I hope I make it, especially that I need to have someone watch Ben! Last time the hospital was a 5-10 minute drive so I had no worries


----------



## xanzaba

Last night I thought I might have been starting to get cramps. I woke up every 3 hours and had trouble getting back to sleep because I was uncomfortable and had back aches. Then I'd worry because I hadn't felt the baby move, so had more trouble fall back asleep until I felt some good kicks. This morning, though, I realized it was just stomach trouble. Argh, I'm getting so impatient for something to happen!!!


----------



## amantila

The candidate accepted the long-term sub position! :happydance::dance::wohoo:

I feel so much better now and have some actual motivation to get some sub plans/unit folders organized for her. Before I didn't want to do it because it would have been a wasted effort if they decided to go with the online classes. Now I feel like I can actually get ready for classes and maternity leave! Wohoo! School (with students) starts next Wednesday! Teachers start Monday.


campn...congrats Auntie! Glad your sister had her baby and that everyone is healthy! My hospital is 30 minutes away too, but I'm banking on the fact that I'll have plenty of time to get there since this is my first pregnancy and I'll probably labor for a long time. My mom was in labor for over 24 hours with me!

So exciting that some of you are having some potential early labor signs! I think my little one will still want to stay put for awhile...but I'm starting to get really uncomfortable!


----------



## campn

Xan and Aman, I'm getting super uncomfortable too, my lower back and feet are always hurting, standing up for long isn't possible at this point. Anywhere we go I have to find a seat. Also this freaking weather is too much. I know I sound like a broken record complaining about the weather but it's so draining. 

I had one good day of energy and nesting and now I'm like a deflated balloon :/


----------



## Uni tsi

"fanny snot" :haha: I think this should be the new official term! 

I was so excited baby turned, but it was a lot more uncomfortable, compared to transverse. It's kind of fun to have a butt sticking out the top I can rub whenever I want, but aside from that it's like the balance of my bump is all off which was very painful and it made my hips hurt more. I suspect she's gone back to transverse this afternoon, and I've decided not to rush her back into head down. I'm a wimp  

I read somewhere that with second babies sometimes they are less likely to turn till the last moment because they have more room to move around (since all the ligaments are already stretched). Does anyone know if that's true? While I might be a wimp, I want to buck up if I really should be trying to get her to stay head down by 36 weeks. But last few weeks, she's just all over the place doing carthwheels. What is everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## mari35racz36

mummamoo - its crazy how taking a bath is so hard for us! There is no way I can get out on my own anymore. My tub is also quite deep which makes coming out even harder. My baby's bum has been sticking out to the left side more.


Its a crazy rainy day here so I have stayed inside. Catching up on a lot of laundry. I've been up since 530am....:( I will definitely need to take a nap.


----------



## campn

Uni- Are you sure she keeps flipping up and down? I thought DS was doing this last time, but turned out he really was head down the whole time! I think second babies get into position (and stay in it) sooner because it's already molded into that shape by the first pregnancy, you know? There's just more room down than there's up. 

My doctor said that if they're head down now there's a pretty good chance they'll stay down, which is uncomfy but it's a good thing, all that pressure you're feeling will soften your cervix and dilate it!


----------



## MummaMoo

Both of my babies have been head down early on and stayed that way through the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## hopie2015

Campn- congratulations on becoming an aunt! Wonderful news!
I so hear you with this weather!!
As for EPO, I will try it then but inserting and not taking orally. 

Amant- congrats on the sub taking the job! Now no worries for you.
I'm with you- I think baby is perfectly content and going to stay put a while. Dr. told me 1st babies usually go past their due date. So I'm going to start doing all the tips on here soon to bring on labor.

Uni- great baby turned! I feel so many flips too. They told me at appt today that very rarely in 30 years have they seen a baby in head down position turn the other way towards the end and yes, second babies can turn head down in the last weeks since they have more room. 

Mari- thanks for clarifying how to use the ball. I'm going to try it. Did any other tips ever work for you with labor?

Aiden- thank you! You are right- the test was so quick and painless.
Sorry about the comment from your ex. Another reason he is an ex, huh? :) I am sure you look great! Great to know on rock n play. Thanks.

Good report today..baby grew from 5.7 to 6.2 in a week. Dr. said no signs of anything happening, as I thought. Fluid went lower to almost 7 so really have to watch that now.

Going to take a very short 2nd babymoon up north tomorrow since other one I was pretty sick for! Everyone take good care and stay cool and Xan- enjoy the last of quiet time at home though I know it gets boring!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- that's great growth for baby! Enjoy your babymoon in the cool. Are you going to Vermont or Upstate NY? I hope you feel good enough to drink enough keep your fluids up and don't get dehydrated.


----------



## campn

New discovery thing! Apparently your lady bits can go numb!? I've never had this ever ever happen to me until today. I guess I sat down for too long. It freaked me out a little.

Add this to fanny snot Mumma!


----------



## xanzaba

Anyone having dull aches in their lady bits? Not lightning crotch, not as sharp and lasts longer.


----------



## mari35racz36

Campn- mine have been swollen for a few weeks and just started feeling numb the other day. Freaked me out a bit too!

Xan - I have been having all kinds of pain down there. Sometimes lightening crotch and others time just pain.


Tonight while eating dinner the baby pushed its head so hard into my lower pelvic area that I stood up and screamed! My hubby thought my water broke. Lol I wish!


----------



## amantila

Ugh. I had an episode of some crazy BH contractions a little while ago. Driving with hubby to pick up a patio table we found on an online yardsale facebook group, and I probably had 5 within the hour. Not painful at all, just annoying and frequent! Resting now and drinking some water. I think I'm just dehydrated. Things have calmed down since I sat down and had some water.


----------



## campn

Mari, I do those scream outs too often my DH doesn't even flinch! Lol! I didn't experience water breaking at home last time, but I think it'd be the most exciting thing ever! 

Aman, I was just about to post about getting regular BHs often now but I thought it's probably nothing, but they happen a lot now. They're not painful either, just very comfortable so I'm just going to assume everything is okay.


----------



## MummaMoo

Just realised that MrMoo has gone to work and Sophie is still asleep.... usually he's so noisy he wakes her up and from then on all I hear is "muuuuuummyyyyy - I want a cuppa tea!" "Muuuuuummyyyyy - I need a wee wee" "muuuuuummyyyyy - mum! Mum! MUM!" 
So looks like I've got a bit of a lie in ahead! Yay!

Yes I get achey lady bits, where they feel bruised, not so much fanny daggers. I'm also getting the pinched nerve pain down in my hip/top of my leg where baby's head is pressing down on a nerve.

Getting anxious now - MrMoos parents told me yesterday they were traveling down to Wales at the weekend to see his Grandad (the one who has terminal cancer) it's a good couple of hours away. They are the go-to people for having Sophie when I go into labour so I'm now worrying about what will happen if it all kicks off whilst they are away? I don't want to say they're being inconsiderate because of the situation, I completely understand that they want to go, but then part of me is thinking - why THIS weekend? Grandad is comfortable at the moment, can it not wait until baby is here? I feel like I'm the only one thinking about this baby and pregnancy, even MrMoo has had very little to do with it because of his other house, he's hardly attended any appointments, and I know he won't be here when things kick off, because he's hardly ever here as it is. I just get the feeling I'm going to be giving birth on my own, the way things are going.


----------



## Lallie81

Oh I hear you all! Sometimes it's so unexpected and uncomfortable when she does a big move or flip or the shooting pain in my back when I try and stand up that I can hardly breathe. Then DH is all like "what is it, what's happening, talk to me" and I just can't talk...all i want to do is throttle him!!!

Went to get waxed last week (am trying to keep it up as have fears of being dry shaved in labour with a BIC disposable razor otherwise) and the delightfully charming lady pointed out how swollen I was already. Gee, thanks. Feel extra specially great now!


----------



## Lallie81

Oh god ladies, am sat in a cafe and a woman just walked in carrying a tiny newborn. Think it's just hit me that one is coming my way. Feel a bit sick. Or that could be the cream cake I just scoffed......


----------



## campn

Mumma, completely understand your worries, it also seems that my inlaws don't care at all, like when I told DH I didn't want to join them at the beach an hour away in 105 degrees weather his mom texted me "We understand" and I was like why do you even have to say that you understand? I'm not asking you to understand, just accept it and deal with it. She was trying to make me feel bad I'm sure. I hope baby Moo stays in until they're back. Is there anyone else who can possibly watch Sophie!?

Lal, wow how dare her! I hate doing chit chat with people I don't know, so like let's go in, get it done and leave in silence. The quieter you are, the better the tip you'll get. I feel like if I see a newborn or hear one cry out loud I'd also feel sick. It'd probably bring on some contractions!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, gosh, so many feelings gushing right now...

On my way to the OBGYN it was a typical Florida morning- blue skies with spots of clouds, and there was a greyish cloud ahead of me on the right. Then I noticed the perfect rainbow on the cloud. You could see every distinct color, and I thought "My rainbow baby is coming!"

I went to the doctor, got in right away, good BP, no issues with urine sample, had dropped 2 pounds. I thought, this is it, she's going to give me the news I'm waiting for. Pelvic exam showed baby went from high to fully engaged in 1 week and I went from closed to 1 cm dilated, so we're going to try for an induced vaginal delivery next Thursday. If he doesn't come before then. I know it's only 1cm, but to go from closed to 1 sounds promising!


----------



## Lallie81

ooooohhhh exciting Xan!


----------



## ajarvis

Xan that's exciting! You have a date :D

Mari for red raspberry leaf tea I didn't find it gave me extra BH contractions last time. But baby did come 1 week early, and labour was only 12-13 hours instead of 30! Recovery was also 10 times easier!


----------



## campn

Xan, that's so exciting!! You can dilate so fast too so you never know hun, things are already happening on their own!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hopie - Have fun on your babymoon!

Glad baby grew well :) My doctor is keeping an eye on my fluid level, too. Apparently it's a little high - he told me that raises the chances that baby could flip around and be breech again, so now I'm worried about that too. :wacko:

Mumma - I understand being anxious about you in-laws being away. Hopefully everything will work out and you won't have to find emergency child care for Sophie.

xan - So excited for you! I'm glad your appointment went well and that you've got your induction date. :happydance:

I've also had a lot of dull pain in my lady bits. I'm hoping that maybe it means I'm dilating a bit. I'll find out later today if there's been any changes.


----------



## mari35racz36

Ok ladies, finally found some time to get this baby some clothes! Here is my purchase of the day. Thought the sheep theme was too cute:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## xanzaba

Mari- love the baby clothes! DH just came home the other day with a very similar sheep onesie (I know, he went shopping un-prodded!) that he said he couldn't resist :)


----------



## campn

Mari, those are so adorable I'm so in love!!!


----------



## amantila

Mari...cute cute cute clothes! Love it!

Xan...glad the appointment went well for you and I'm so excited for you! Your baby will be here so soon!

Worked on organizing my unit folders and sub plans for 6 hours today at home...I'm pooped now haha. First time all summer that I've done any real school work though so I can't complain. Finished getting Spanish I ready for sub and tomorrow I'll do Spanish III (which should be slightly easier for me to do because I've taught it for 6 years). I just looked at the calendar today and I'm pretty sure that worst case scenario (if I go to or past my due date), I only have 12 days of school with the kids! That's crazy! 

Hubby is out of town until tomorrow for work. This is the last out of town trip he's taking for work until baby is born. Let's just pray that baby stays put tonight! (I'm sure he will...no signs of anything exciting yet haha).


----------



## mari35racz36

Aman - that's good to know about RLT. I would love to heal better this time around. 

Hopie- enjoy your baby moon! Hope it is nice and relaxing for you:)

Xan - that is so sweet your hubby shopped for the baby! So glad your appt went well and that you are dilated. Can't believe your baby could be here next week!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello ladies I've been away on a quite eventful past week. Went in on Monday because I was feeling off. And my BP was 135/80. They ran blood and urine tests and no pre-e yet so I am relieved. I was put on relative bed rest. Anyone else dealing with high BP? I didn't have this at all with my daughter it's all new and I'm scared. Also they did a scan and baby is measuring 1 week and 5 days behind. They say they don't worry until there's a 3 week difference but having had a growth restriction with my daughter (she stopped growing at 33-35 weeks) I am honestly terrified it's happening again this time but way too soon. I went from having a mostly uneventful pregnancy to being worried sick in one day. I am sorry for this being so long, sorry I can't catch up right now, feeling nervous.


----------



## campn

Borr, I'm so sorry hun, that's a lot to take in all at once, but I'm glad they seem to be keeping an eye on things. I've always measured a little bit behind but my son was born all healthy although he was low birth weight. I've no experience with high BP, I hope it was a one occurrence thing and that it goes away. I know hibiscus fruit tea can bring that down. 

Growth scans can be a little off too so just see how your next one goes. Thinking of you.


----------



## Linzalora

Borr- I have been having some high BP readings, too. Had to do the blood tests and the 24 hour urine collection, as well as being monitored at the hospital for 3 hours. My reading was higher than yours, 140/90, and then when I was checked today, it was 147/94. (Course, they had just drawn blood, and I'm afraid of needles, so that may have affected it...) Anyway, I've agreed to monitor my BP at home twice a day to give my doctor a better idea of my "true" BP. I haven't had any headaches, blurry vision, or pain, but the doctor said that even with just the BP, he might want me to deliver at 38 weeks. 

I hope your BP returns to normal. I'm going to add more water and fiber to my diet to see if that will help. I've been eating kinda crappy so I need to get focused.


----------



## xanzaba

Borr- my first pregnancy I had bleeding throughout and my bp was a bit high, but they didn't worry unless it got to 140/90. In retrospect I think it was the stress, though heat and a number of things can raise blood pressure. If your blood and urine tests were fine, I would try not to worry (easier said than done, I know!).

Are they going to do another growth scan in a few weeks? it's hard to know from one scan if baby is just smaller or growing slowly. Hang in there, I'm sorry you had 2 scares back to back, and I hope you get some good news soon :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

borr - Sorry that you've had so much stress lately :hugs: I don't have any experience with high blood pressure at all, but since you're not showing any other signs of pre-e, I'd try not to worry too much. Your doctors are keeping a close eye on you, so focus on that and the fact that if anything should come of your bp, your doctors will know and take care of you right away. Also, as xan asked, are they doing another growth scan? My LO was measuring small (around the 25th percentile; not sure how many weeks behind that would be) at my 20 week ultrasound. So I had another done at 32 weeks where he was measuring small again (slightly smaller than the earlier ultrasound). They scheduled me for another ultrasound at 36 weeks. I was worried sick thinking that he was going to be measuring super small and be determined to be growth restricted. However, he did manage to catch up some - measuring at the 31st percentile. Hopefully your LO will have a growth spurt and catch up, too. I know it's really scary in the meantime though. :hugs:

AFM - Wanted to update that I have my induction officially scheduled now :happydance: August 28, 2016 at 12:05am

My doctor said that my cervix is 1-2cm dilated and soft, so there's a chance I'll go into labor before that, though. Everett is also low and head down. I definitely think I'm losing some of my plug now, too, which is hopefully a good sign. I'm so excited to meet this little one!


----------



## Uni tsi

Xan I'm so excited for you! :flower:

Borr, sorry to hear about all the stress. I find that my BP can be really high at my appointments if I'm worried, but then it's fine at home. Did they take the reading after they took the baby's measurements? Because that would put my BP through the roof, I think :hugs: I hope it's all just false alarms, but glad to know they're keeping an eye on you. If you get bored on bed rest, we're here to help keep you entertained! 




campn said:


> Uni- Are you sure she keeps flipping up and down? I thought DS was doing this last time, but turned out he really was head down the whole time! I think second babies get into position (and stay in it) sooner because it's already molded into that shape by the first pregnancy, you know? There's just more room down than there's up.
> 
> My doctor said that if they're head down now there's a pretty good chance they'll stay down, which is uncomfy but it's a good thing, all that pressure you're feeling will soften your cervix and dilate it!

I wish! Unfortunately, I know exactly what position she's in as I get scans twice a week. She went from breech, to transverse, to head down. Back to transverse but the opposite direction, back to breech etc etc :dohh: I think she's transverse at the moment with her head on my right side and her feet on the left. I don't know what to make of this. But, I guess at least she still has plenty of room to move around so I suppose there's still hope she'll get facing the right way in the next two weeks fx I'm trying not to let it bother me. But, it's .... idk how to say it, it's safer to worry about than the other worries I could focus on. So I'm kind of fixated on it so as to distract myself from other worries. Also, inversions off the couch are kind of fun! I don't know if they're helping, but they feel nice.


----------



## MummaMoo

campn said:


> Mumma, completely understand your worries, I hope baby Moo stays in until they're back. Is there anyone else who can possibly watch Sophie!?

Well this is the thing - Verity was an option, and still is, just not this weekend coming as she's got a surprise weekend trip to Legoland planned for her kids. Hopefully the neighbours don't go too far. I'm going ask my mum to come and spend the day with me on Saturday, so if things happen, she's here - she can't drive and lives about half an hour away so I'd feel better knowing she's here. I'll ask her to make sure dad doesn't have a drink (he enjoys a couple of beers at the weekend) so he can drive her over at any moment, day or night.
I told MrMoo what I was thinking and he says "well it sounds like you've got a plan B" - so once again, he's just not thinking about us, he's leaving it all to me to worry about.. SOOOOO effing frustrating!!

Borr - sorry hear you're feeling so worried after a stress-free pregnancy thus far. That BP is at the top end of my normal range, they've never said it's considered high, and as it's been said, it's not considered anything to worry about unless the bottom number goes over 90. 
Hopefully baby is due a growth spurt - and has caught up a bit by the next check.


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, up all night with nausea and back ache and cramps :(


----------



## mari35racz36

borr - I am so sorry you have so much stress. They say BP readings at doc office are not always the best. People are never clam and relaxed at the docs and usually have higher than normal readings. My Doc/OB consider anything under 140/90 normal. But that being said, you reading was high end of normal. I am glad they are monitoring very closely now. BP can spike so quickly near the end of pregnancy. Glad your urine and blood were ok. Will they do more growth scans on you? If they are not too worried, sounds like baby is ok. Sorry you have so much worry. 

xan - I swear you are going to go into labour at any time now!! Those are all good signs. I was cramping on and off yesterday. I also felt sick to my stomach at bedtime. I was up at least 5 times last. ugh!


----------



## xanzaba

mari35racz36 said:


> xan - I swear you are going to go into labour at any time now!! Those are all good signs. I was cramping on and off yesterday. I also felt sick to my stomach at bedtime. I was up at least 5 times last. ugh!

From your lips to god's ear!


----------



## MummaMoo

xanzaba said:


> Ugh, up all night with nausea and back ache and cramps :(

This is what I was like on Saturday night. You're SO going to go early!!


----------



## Hope16

Shocker! :happydance: In the final stretch now!! :thumbup:


----------



## mari35racz36

xan - lol I've got my fingers crossed for you:)

AFM, tomorrow is the day I have to decide if I want to schedule a csection at 39 weeks. I am also getting a sizing ultrasound and a cervical check. And possibly a sweep is a cervix is favorable. I don't know why, but I am so nervous!! I am leaning towards scheduling the section as a back up if baby does not show by 39 weeks. But I really want to know how big this baby really is before I make that final decisions. I won't sleep a wink tonight!


----------



## campn

Uni, you've such an Olympic player on your hands! Honestly all that just points to a healthy baby and healthy uterus and umbilical cord! From what I've read that all the flipping around is the first developmental milestone for them! But I'm sure she'll stay head down soon! 

Mumma, my DH was set on us meeting his folks at the hospital (they were looking it up on google maps last night!) and it was like I was talking to a wall. I guess men don't get it at all. That's one good thing about having an induction or c-section booked, you know exactly when it'll happen! 

Xan- Sounds like you're clearing out! I'm so excited for you. 

Mari, I think it's a good idea hun to book it just in case, seems like it's probably the right decision for you. And you've experienced vaginal birth before 3 times so it's not like it's something you'll "never know" about, you know? 

Anyone else's baby is so quiet in the morning!? This baby doesn't move much when I first wake up, and every single morning I worry about it then she starts kicking again. I just thought they move much more when you're sitting down or so, but it seems like she's asleep when I'm asleep too?


----------



## amantila

campn...mine is often very quiet in the morning too. Makes me nervous enough to get out of bed in the morning. By the time I have some breakfast he is stretching and kicking around everywhere though so that makes me feel better :]


----------



## ciz

MummaMoo - my oh is very laid back to the point it really pisses me off. Was talking to him the other night about what we should do when things get going cause he can't drive so we need to be sorted and it was like talking to frigging wall basically leaving it to me to sort.
When I was having contractions with dd he decided he didn't need to be with for the first few days and left me to it while he went to work. So I was alone screaming into a pillow for 3 days. He thought i was able to cope. Find it really odd how the male mind works they must think that us women just know what to do etc. 

Campn. Ds is very quiet in the morning and it panics me but once I get my sugary tea down me he starts to get moving.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok so added a couple more ladies to FB group, if anyone else wants to join us from the snugglers then please pm me :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you all for your kind words I feel so supported :) With regards to the BP, I was sent to monitor it at home and my readings go from 110/80 which is totally normal for me but are mostly around 130/80 so still high. I notice that they get high when I try to get stuff done, so really I need to keep still. I am not too scared about the high BP, since I know I will be super watched and I know that it can take weeks for it to become too bad even if it does. So I am trying to keep it cool until I talk to my Dr, not sure if he will put me on medicine, or maybe do steroids for the lungs just in case or just watch it. 

About the size of the baby, I am mostly concerned due to my history with DD, she had growth restriction that started at 33-35 weeks and she was underweight at 5lb6oz when she was born at 37+4. So my reasoning is that if this baby stopped growing so much sooner than her, he's going to remain tiny, he only gained 200grams in two weeks and dropped below the 10th percentile. I am sure they will be doing another ultrasound, if not many, possibly next one will be monday. 

Xan, keeping everything crossed something develops soon! I can't wait to see baby pictures! :)


----------



## amantila

I've been up since 3 this morning:brat::sad2: No reason...just can't sleep. Ughhhh. I think I'll treat myself to some homemade french toast and eggs this morning. And hopefully a good late morning nap! :coffee:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

amantila said:


> I've been up since 3 this morning:brat::sad2: No reason...just can't sleep. Ughhhh. I think I'll treat myself to some homemade french toast and eggs this morning. And hopefully a good late morning nap! :coffee:

Me too! :wacko: my back is in pain no matter what position I get into and I keep trying to feel baby move throughout the night so I am getting no sleep :nope:


----------



## xanzaba

Campn- mine was really quiet in the mornings and it freaked me out after not feeling anything all night. Of course, he changed completely, and now he's quiet when he used to be active, which again freaked me out! Now's he's active so often it's not usually a problem, but when he's a little quiet, there I am freaking out again.

We just harvested the second of 2 pineapples from our yard and I had some for the past 3 days. I thought I was getting more cramps and then came across something that pineapple might help ripen the cervix. Well, I don't know, but I do know it was delicious!


----------



## Uni tsi

Campn, your encouragement really made me feel nice this morning :) thank you! I hope you're right! As to your question, earlier in this pregnancy she was always waking me up with her kicks in the morning, but lately for the past weeks/months she's always been quiet in the morning till after I wake up and get downstairs to drink something. 

Actually, today for the first time in ages I was woken up to all sorts of movement. I am hoping that it was her turning head down. It was super squidgy types of movement so I have fx at my scan on monday she'll finally be head down. I was going to book an appointment with a chiropractor today (apparently they can be helpful to turn a baby) but now I guess I'll wait till Monday and just see. 

Borr, if you already said, please forgive me - I can't remember anything these days! When do you have your next growth scan? I hope it gives you some reassurance that she might be small but is still growing and that things are different (for the better) than last time :hugs: 

Xan I'm feeling very excited for you! Really, sounds like any time now :) The pineapple sounds delicious! I have heard if you really want to speed things along, the chemical in the pineapple is most concentrated in the core. My doula said that some people use the core to make smoothies with, to get the extra bromelain. I don't know if it really works or not, but I think any excuse to eat more pineapple :thumbup: I bet they're amazing fresh from the garden!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

apologies if you see this twice as posted in group too - So, finally on my laptop, after being extremely paranoid about when my growth scan was booked and calling the antenatal ward to basically whine about when it was scheduled I received a call this morning from the head midwife who has taken it upon herself to chase my case up. They have booked me a growth scan for next thursday at 36 weeks which I am so pleased about. As my consultant only works every other Monday ( thats a whole other problem!) I will be seeing the head midwife after the scan to make a plan of action without the consultant ha. Fingers crossed. I am petrified of a natural birth but more worried about a second section with an almost 4 year old running around and desperate to avoid induction but I get the feeling I will be offered a early induction!


----------



## Uni tsi

Ginge, I know this has been worrying you for a while now. I'm so very glad that someone finally listened to your concerns and got you in earlier to take a look. I'm having an induction. It is kind of scary but better at this point than the alternatives, at least that's what I tell myself :hugs: keep us informed on how the appointment goes


----------



## xanzaba

Uni- I'm glad LO is giving you lots of reassurance today :) And yes, the pineapple was delicious. It takes forever to grow a pineapple, so it's hard to wait for it to ripen on the plant. But well worth it! I would eat spicy foods and try all of the tricks to bring on natural labor asap, but with the heartburn I've been having I shouldn't risk it. Strangely, the acid in the pineapple didn't hurt me any.

Ginge- sorry that you had so many issues with the last birth. If LO went to full term, he'd be 10 pounds, that is why they are inducing me early (only 9 1/2 pounds, yay!). I talked to my doctor about the whole plan and how it would go. She said she's going to follow my labor chart, checking every hour and if things aren't progressing go for the c-section. Her matter-of-fact description really helped me feel that I was in good hands, and it made a lot of sense.

Mari- have you decided on getting c-section or being induced? Sorry if you posted already and I missed it...

Any ladies that have been through this, if you are planned to be induced, do you have to fast 8 hours before arriving at the hospital? That seems particularly cruel...

Well, today I am officially 38+1 and have 1 week left. It's kind of crazy- I've had my eye on the prize of taking a healthy baby to term, but now feel like I haven't really thought about having a baby in any practical way. I'm just coming to grips with the fact that I have come this far, and the doctor told me to stop taking the baby aspirin. That terrifies me, as I lost my first pregnancy due to a blood clot. But rationally, I know that developing a huge blood clot at this stage is unlikely, and it's more of a risk to take aspirin and risk a hemorrhage. Pleasant thoughts, I know.

On the positive side, I've noticed that since I've given myself a lot of downtime I am so much more aware of all of the kicks and movements. And I've counted down the maternity outfits I have to wear. I'm so excited to wear big girl pants again!

Sorry for the self indulgence. Can I blame pregnancy brain?


----------



## mari35racz36

Xan - I posted on the FB group and the forgot to post here! Had my sizing ultrasound this morning and baby is already pushing close to 10lbs. But OB say it's just an estimate and could +/- a pound. But since I am only 37 weeks, that is huge! Me and OB were 100% in agreement that it will be a csection. My csection is booked for Sept [email protected] 7am. That's 2 weeks today! I am nervous but happy I won't have to push out a huge baby! I am sorry you are so worried about w blood clot. I've never even had a clotting issue but still think I can get one. I never had to fast before my planned inductions. When I was in labor with my DD, they actually gave me some food! Lol I will have to fast for my csection though.


Got my Group Strep B results and they are negative. Yay!


----------



## ciz

midwife appointment today. bub is now engaged 2/5 whoop whoop only little more to go. still facing right hopefully that will change. 

feeling very uncomfortable low down now, lack of sleep making me 1 very moody mamma! the OH better stay clear ha. potty training dd too, and bless her she is doing fantastic.


----------



## MummaMoo

For the induction, nope, I wasn't told to fast for it - good job because it took 3 days!
And as for the pineapple ..... Soooo jealous that you can grow it! I've heard different theories about it - one being that it contains the same hormone as men's sperm which is why they are good for kicking off labour (sceptical about that one). Another is that it's can upset the stomach/clear you out if you eat a lot of it, which is why it's known to start labour. But I heard you have to eat a LOT of it. Don't know how true any of that is.


----------



## mari35racz36

Ok ladies, here is a my 37 + 2 bump pic. Almost a 10lb baby in there! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Uni tsi

Mari, you look great! I can never figure out how to take a bump mirror selfie without covering my own face lol But you look wonderful, and you bump is impressive! Just so perfectly shaped.


----------



## MummaMoo

Uni tsi said:


> Mari, you look great! I can never figure out how to take a bump mirror selfie without covering my own face lol But you look wonderful, and you bump is impressive! Just so perfectly shaped.

It is, isn't it!? Mine always looks like a vertical bmx ramps course with the lumps and bumps! I struggle to get the pic WITHOUT my ugly mug invading the picture, thank goodness for the crop feature!!


----------



## Uni tsi

Moo you crack me up! You're so beautiful :hugs: 

BMX ramp? too funny! My bump just finally filled in this past week and stopped looking like a kidney bean :haha:


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies keep your fingers crossed for me. I think maybe (maybe) MAYBE this baby went head down today. All the wiggling around this morning but I wasn't sure. But now, I'm feeling all the solid kicks at the top and I can't feel her head poking up at me anymore. I'm so sure, I'm sitting on my ball, bouncing as I type this, hoping to get her to drop down enough she can't flip back over. Sure hope I'm right!!!


----------



## campn

Uni, yay!!! I'm doing a happy dance for you! I heard people swear by scrubbing the floors, but bouncing on a ball is the next best thing! I need to bounce on my ball much more...


----------



## MummaMoo

I still need to pump my ball up! With one week to go! Gah, I'm so lazy this time.

Uni - fingers, no - EVERYTHING crossed that little puddin' stays head down now!

Just had some cereal and coffee and waiting for this bubba to give me some wriggles. Once breakfast has gone down a bit I'll get Sophie to talk to the bump, she usually gets some reactions (she tends to pounce on it at the same time which is why she's not doing it yet!)
Mum is coming over for a bit later. I asked her to be on standby in case things kicked off whilst MrMoos parents are in Wales. Sadly Grandad Les has taken a turn for the worse and they don't think he'll be with us another week. My MIL has decided not to go, she doesn't want to see him so sick and wants to remember him at his best, so my worry over Sophie's care isn't so bad now. Feel rather selfish for thinking about that more than losing a member of the family though - horrible situation! :wacko:


----------



## xanzaba

Mumma- glad that is resolved.

Uni- glad to hear, it sounds like he's reversed course.

I woke up twice in the night with an aching pelvis. Even the top of my bum is sore. Of course, the closer I get to 39 weeks, the more the dog wants to snuggle with me at night. She moves if I ask, but sulks about it, and I end up waking up DH. So I usually come out to the sofa and put on a show that puts me to sleep. But today it's not working :(


----------



## hopie2015

Xanz- soooo exciting! Sounds like you are so close to meeting baby. I can't wait for you! I know what you mean with the fear but just keep trusting the doctors know best and stopping the baby aspirin now is the safest thing to do. 
So jealous you can grow pineapple-- they must taste amazing. The ones I buy lately are awful. Going to keep eating it as it is a bring on labor tip.
We went up to Newport and Providence..had amazing time.. much better than last trip and I didn't get sick!

Aiden- how did your appt. go? Hope fluid level was good. 

Mari- wow - 10 pounds! You look great. I think that's great you both decided for sure on c-section. Friends of mine who have had one told me it was a breeze. Have they mentioned a date yet for you?

Borr- blood pressure doesn't sound too high so hopefully it remains manageable. I hear you with growth concerns. Fingers crossed baby has grown a good amount for your next scan. Some babies are just small and fatten up after born, but perfectly healthy. That's what I keep telling myself. 

Uni- that sure sounds like baby has turned head down. Yay!!!

Campn- how are your sister and baby?

I also think baby is quiet in morning. I knock on my belly and then he/she usually kicks! But if concerned, drink some coffee or cold drink, eat and lay down and should get baby moving. Baby is so active in evening.. I love it! I think that is the only thing I will miss about pregnancy. This darn heartburn still wont go away.


----------



## Dragonfly

My nesting has turned in to tiredness I now have my house looking nice, decorated and couldnt care about cleaning. This apparently means labour is very soon. So I am resting my body.


----------



## amantila

I read online somewhere that women nest by cleaning the house and readying the nursery and men often nest by doing yardwork. Well, that's true over here. Hubby ripped out the entire front garden (previous owners didn't take care of it and it was all weeds). I got dragged to the nursery today to pick out plants and then had to help hubby plant things (I just put things in holes that he dug and spread the dirt around). I don't think he understands how much effort just doing that took. My back hurts so bad now so I am sitting on the couch drinking water and relaxing while he lays out the mulch (he wanted help with that too...uhhhh....nope.)

I don't want to move for the rest of the day.


----------



## ciz

My nesting with dd was... baking a hell of lot of cakes!! Haha. There was abit of cleaning but I had severe spd hips were constantly cracking not to mention dd had engaged a lot. 

I haven't really nested this time round. I've been unbelievably lazy with everything.


----------



## Dragonfly

I never nested with my last 3, they where all boys. Wondering why this time. I was literally wreaking myself. But hey loving the results of my house. Even my partner is nesting hes sanding and painting doors at the mo. And he power washed everything outside other day.


----------



## MummaMoo

My nesting just involves the washing machine.

If MrMoo is nesting, it's certainly not on this house!


----------



## xanzaba

Does cleaning out my inbox count? I've been worrying about finding important emails/addresses after bubs arrives. I've been washing clothes gradually for a few weeks now, but never have a desire to do laundry.


----------



## mari35racz36

Uni tsi said:


> Mari, you look great! I can never figure out how to take a bump mirror selfie without covering my own face lol But you look wonderful, and you bump is impressive! Just so perfectly shaped.

Uni, thank you so much. You are so sweet:) I am not so good with the mirror selfie too. I think I had to take like 10pics to get one that looked 1/2 decent.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - I was so shocked baby is close to 10lbs now. My csection is booked for Sept [email protected] 7am. I am a bit nervous but know it's the right decision.


----------



## Dragonfly

MummaMoo said:


> My nesting just involves the washing machine.
> 
> If MrMoo is nesting, it's certainly not on this house!

I cant leave washing. I am actually suffering from withdrawals and have nothing left to wash. The smell of the fab conditioner is like cocaine to me. Had this in last pregnancies. 



mari35racz36 said:


> Hopie - I was so shocked baby is close to 10lbs now. My csection is booked for Sept [email protected] 7am. I am a bit nervous but know it's the right decision.

because baby is 10lbs? you only get c section if you are in trouble here. One mine was 9lbs. And they tell you the machines are not accurate for weight. I think this ones lighter than the rest I dont look or feel as big.


----------



## mari35racz36

Dragon- it's not just because he is 10lbs. I've had 2 previous big babies. My DD was 9lbs11oz amd DS1 was 9lb7oz. I got 4th degree tears and permanent damage from it. This baby is measuring bigger than any of my other babies. Also my DD who was 9lb11oz had a big head and I could not push her out. She was pulled out my forceps and it was very traumatic. But she was born at 41+1 at that weight. This baby is this weight at 37 weeks. So I think it best not attempt the vaginal delivery as he will only gain more weight in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Uni tsi

Mari, a close friend of mine not that long ago had to have a planned section, due to placenta previa and she said it was so lovely. She really made it sound like a wonderful experience compared to her first birth which was vaginal. I hope you have a great experience with it too! I can only imagine the relief you feel to have a plan in place and not have to worry about a repeat of previous problems. 

So, I woke up this morning, first with what felt like a foot in the ribs which wasn't so bad. But then down low I got the worst cramp just on the right side. Felt almost like a bad period cramp and lasted for over an hour! Only explanation I could come up with is that it was the baby's head pressing on me. I drank a bunch of water and put a warm pad on the spot and lay back down for 45 minutes and I think from the heat it finally stopped hurting. But wow. I've been nervous the baby wouldn't turn, but I think really I was spoiled that she wasn't head down. All of you who have been complaining, now I get it! It's really so much more uncomfortable once they turn head down  

I have another scan on Monday so I can confirm position, but I'm pretty sure she's settling in. My doula recommended not reclining back on the couch, basically to sit up straight all the time to keep her from having the room to turn back to breech. Not the easiest thing to do when all I want is to lounge around! 

Regarding male nesting, my DH seems to be nesting by trying to earn all the money. On one hand I appreciate that, on the other it would be nice to have more help with certain things I just can't really do on my own, but he's working nearly all the time now and exhausted when he's home. Me on the other hand, I do wish I was always this motivated to keep the house clean :laundry:

Xan, it's funny about the emails. I can really relate to that. I have this idea that I need to get my laptop all set up to bring to the hospital with me so I can check in with work during the few days I'll be in-patient. Like I'm going to even look at it! lol But part of me is convinced I'll be responding to work emails while in labor haha I know I'm being ridiculous but I'll still be bringing the laptop :haha:


----------



## Sweety21

My nesting instincts have ended already. All I did was wash clothes and cleanup my kitchen that's about it. But, I do feel energetic from timw to time but, just don't wanna move.


----------



## xanzaba

Uni- I know what you mean. Yesterday when I was having contractions I was convinced that everything was going to go down in flames without me and had a mini-panic about work. DH is panicking about work too, so I don't know if he's catching it from me or vice-versa. 

I hope things happen organically- I don't want to feel pressured to work, or frustrated that I can't. I guess we'll see, it's hard to know when it's all so foreign.


----------



## hopie2015

Yes, just trust baby is going to arrive at perfect timing and all will go well with work.
Sweety- me too -- I have zero energy to move!! Would be happy sleeping the next 2 weeks away..problem is I can never sleep!
OH seems to have the nesting thing going on in a major way.. it is hilarious some of the things he is doing. My friend's hubby painted the garage floor and crazy things that didnt need to be done the last couple weeks!


----------



## Uni tsi

Xan lol I'm sure they'll manage without us, but it's kind of reassuring to know you feel the same way. I think, when I'm actually in labor, I'm going to have DH hide the electronics away so I'm not tempted. They say they'll keep me at least two days, so I bet I probably will have a look at my emails at some point. I should probably just be more realistic and set an "out of office" auto reply =P 

Sweety, one should not underestimate the importance of a clean kitchen and being caught up on the laundry! That's huge! Those were the first things I worked on as well. I'm starting to get to a list of things I know need to be done but I'm not as motivated for.

Hopie, glad to hear you're husband is getting into the spirit of things :) What kind of stuff is he doing?


----------



## MummaMoo

Absolutely keep on top of the laundry now! :) You may find it'll soon pile up afterwards!

MrMoos nesting is on his bloody rental house, not this one! He did actually remember to bring the loft ladders back so we can go and get the breast pump, baby bath and feeding pillow from the top of the house, which is something, I guess!


----------



## xanzaba

Well, I've been losing bits of my plug and going to the bathroom ~2x a day. Then yesterday I went 4x with some diarrhea in the afternoon (see pregnancy is sexy section). Bubs is definitely riding lower- even DH noticed! I'm hoping my body is preparing for delivery so Thursday is not bad when they induce me. Then again, if he wants to come early, that's fine too!

I have to find a way to get more magnesium. I was told to stop taking the aspirin, but it scares me with past clotting issues. So I stopped taking my prenatal so I won't get too much iron, which has made the leg cramps intolerable. Last night I woke up screaming and DH jumped out of bed. Other than that, I slept pretty well :blush: Sorry DH!


----------



## ciz

xanzaba said:


> Well, I've been losing bits of my plug and going to the bathroom ~2x a day. Then yesterday I went 4x with some diarrhea in the afternoon (see pregnancy is sexy section). Bubs is definitely riding lower- even DH noticed! I'm hoping my body is preparing for delivery so Thursday is not bad when they induce me. Then again, if he wants to come early, that's fine too!
> 
> I have to find a way to get more magnesium. I was told to stop taking the aspirin, but it scares me with past clotting issues. So I stopped taking my prenatal so I won't get too much iron, which has made the leg cramps intolerable. Last night I woke up screaming and DH jumped out of bed. Other than that, I slept pretty well :blush: Sorry DH!

its definitely sounding like labour is right around the corner for you lovely. body is clearing out nicely and fab baby dropping same time. 

Banana's!!! I have banana on toast in the morning every morning and I swear its what has kept my leg cramps at bay. my mate is prego too and shes been eating a banana every morning she said her leg cramps have stopped but shes suffering from restless leg now lol cant win. how come you were told to stop with the asprin? if its the v.low dose I don't see how that be problem.


----------



## ciz

so week 37ish for me and starting to have pressure in the bum now and again. think the body is starting to do its thing by clearing out and sure bub has dropped more as I feel so heavy down there and feeling every twist hes doing. really hope he doesn't decide to be too late now haha.


----------



## hopie2015

Xan- so awesome! Sure sounds like baby and body getting ready naturally now for labor to start pretty soon! 
Ciz- great you are having some signs too.

Mum- sorry dh is focusing more on rental house than you would like. Maybe this next week he will focus more there if you ask hi?
Uni- it is really cute how Oh is acting. Clearing out everything old in our apartment in city..it felt great. At house he is doing so much work too and I do nothing. I don't feel guilty though! I'm washing the baby clothes, finally ordering the crib, and organizing all my old papers which feels great to get rid of! 

So I went to Target to pick up my free baby bag (with registry). There was some great stuff in it! Then I was bad..they didn't ask my name or anything so we passed another Target and I went to pick up another! :) Also might pay the fee for Amazon Prime, and then they send you a baby box too. I remember Amantila mentioned the Amazon registry early on. Does anyone think a Prime member is worth it for price of diapers, etc?

Also $35 in free breast pads from breastpads.com. Promo code is FIT26BP. And free baby box sent to your house from Sam's Club - you dont have to be a member!
As you can tell.. am having fun finding baby freebies this week. :)


----------



## xanzaba

Ergh, need to vent a little. I was talking about a couple of meetings that I have in late October, when we're planning on getting a nanny a couple of days a week. All of a sudden DH got this far away look and said "How is this going to work?".

For the past few weeks he's been commenting that he's only going to take the first 2 weeks off and then go back to work part-time. I said maybe you can leave it open (he's really bad at dividing his time) and he threw a temper tantrum! And now he's asking how I'm going to make it work to go back to work for 2 days in late October? We both have flexible jobs, why is it that I'm the one who has to make all of the sacrifices? 

How can smart, modern men still be such cavemen sometimes?


----------



## MummaMoo

So focus is now on me, not the house, yes Hopie ;)
My waters broke at approx 12.30 this afternoon, 45 mins before my Midwife appointment. I still went, she was astonished and shouted "well what the hell are you doing here!?" in a jokey way. She checked my BP, which was OK, baby sounded happy on the doppler so rang the hospital who have booked an induction time for 4pm tomorrow just in case things don't happen on their own. Currently lying on the bed letting MrMoo deal with Sophie so I can keep track of the cramps that I'm getting.

Xan - I've been for #2 four times today - that in itself made me wonder if the old body was preparing, and then within about 10 minutes of mentioning it to mum....... POP!


----------



## ssarahh

Good luck mumma!! Amazing news xx


----------



## MummaMoo

Still at home cramping but nothing significant yet. Going to TRY and get some sleep!!


----------



## Uni tsi

Moo I am so excited for you!!!

Xan, sorry to hear hubby is freaking out a little. I'd bet by the time October rolls around, he'll be more in the swing of things. It probably just hit him this is really happening lol My DH occasionally panics about things, and it kind of sounded familiar to me in the same way. If it is similar, just remind him everything will work out fine ;) It's kind of funny, but some men just need to be reminded of it lol 

Hopie that's great about all the free stuff. I don't really think the amazon free stuff was worth it, but what is worth it is the free shipping for prime membership and the diaper subscription. I buy enough stuff online, I am sure I have covered my prime membership cost over and over again. I'm way past break even. Also, I've heard with prime membership I'll get to see The Grand Tour when it starts this fall without having to pay extra, and I'm really looking forward to that :blush: I'm not even interested in cars lol but I appreciate learning which cars I'll never be able to afford don't have enough boot space 

As for me, this morning at my NST they could see a few contractions. First time those have shown up during the scan. And, I was able to confirm baby is for sure head down now :D One of my contractions at the scan was actually surprisingly painful, period like cramp, although the others I couldn't really feel. But, I'm thinking now things might kick off this week before my induction next week fx


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - it's so much fun looking for all the baby freebies:) I did that with my first pregnant a lot! Lol This time I've just been doing whatever is online. I haven't paid for the Amazon prime, but have considered. I'll have to check it out again. Good for you going back to another Target. I totally would have done the same:)

Uni - thanks so much for telling me your friends experience with a csection. Hearing all the positive stories really helps calm my nerves. Most people I know who have had planned csections only have good things to say. I honestly cannot wait for the relief!! There is just no more room left in me for this baby. Lol. How exciting you are getting contractions now. Maybe baby will come early:)


----------



## ajarvis

Good luck mumma!! If you can try walking. Should increase the contractions and help labor along. That way you can skip induction if you want :)


----------



## campn

I LOVE AMAZON PRIME! Worth every single penny in my opinion. The deals, the constant free shipping on most things, add on items (are those for non prime users too??), prime pantry boxes and prime now (where I can get things in 1-2 hours) 

Not to mention Amazon prime video (like Netflix) music and books! 

Just completely worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Uni tsi

oh how could I forget about the pantry boxes? Those are excellant! 

Hopie, if you have an .edu email address you can use to sign up they will let you have a free trial period. That is how they got me hooked on it!


----------



## hopie2015

Mum- good luck!! Sounds like this might be it!!
Xan- how are you feeling?

Campn, Uni, Mari - thank you for opinions on joining prime. Definitely will now! I have to find out what pantry boxes are!
Mari- so glad you have the date set-- wow- that is so soon! Definitely safest decision and my friends also told me their c-section and recovery were a breeze.

Ultrasound at end of day today. hope fluid went up but sort of doubt it.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck with your ultrasound Hopie! How are you doing? 

For the past few days I'm feeling very pregnant, but I can still swim laps and walked up a couple of flights of stairs today. The furniture arrived and I think I overdid it putting things in their places. I'm still getting regular contractions (20-30 min) but not painful so I'm still waiting.


----------



## MeganS0326

Mumma- hope all is going well!!

Hopie- I love Amazon prime! Totally worth it. The box you get for doing their registry is a bit skimpy IMO. I mostly used the registry for a list for myself to remember what I needed to buy.

AFM, I have my 37 week appointment tomorrow and my dr is going to do a sweep! I really hope it kicks things off. I was 1cm dialated at my appointment last week and I've been having cramping and sporadic contractions. I'm also still getting the EWCM occasionally. Not sure if it's plug or not but I'm putting it in the positive sign column.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - how did your ultrasound go today??


----------



## Alea

Good luck Mumma! Lottie can't wait to have another snuggler friend!


----------



## Kiki1993

I forgot about this group! I commented a bit at begining of pregnancy and then totally forgot to come back haha!
I'm trying to read over some of the past few pages to see how everyone is.
I have a growth scan on monday as well (i skimmed and someone has one the same day - good luck)
I've had pressure down there so think head is lowering a bit, my doctor was thinking about induction depending on what next scan says (hbp that isnt being controlled well with meds) ... will be following now our dates are all getting closer!


----------



## ajarvis

Hope your ultrasound went well hopie!


----------



## xanzaba

Hopie- thinking of you and hoping that your fluids are okay, and that you are enjoying some R&R.


----------



## campn

Hopie, hoping to hear from you!

We've had a few snugglers born already on our Facebook page! They're August snugglers now! :thumbup:


----------



## mari35racz36

Congrats to all the mommas who have their babies in the last couple of days!! So many have become August babes:) I keep forgetting to come and post here now as we also have the FB page. 

My neighbor told me last night that i have dropped. I really can't notice but she sure did. I slept horribly last night and have been up for the day since 4am. Not fun!! The crazy hot weather has come back and its going to a scorcher today. I've got my last OB appt tomorrow before my section. Only 8 more days until the baby comes out, but it feels like an eternity. How is everyone else?


----------



## Alea

There's a Facebook group?!


----------



## mari35racz36

Alea said:


> There's a Facebook group?!

Yes!! If you pm x-ginge-x she will send you the invite:)


----------



## campn

Alea, it's very new but I already love it! Much easier to update on there and post pictures knowing they're staying private on there! I love that part!


----------



## ssarahh

I completely missed the Facebook group too. Any news on mummamoo? I keep checking in X


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think i've added the ladies who messaged me yesterday wanting in on FB group haha :) Very much a private group as its secret so can only be seen by members who are in the group and I have to add any new members :D


----------



## hopie2015

Hi friends! Thank you all so much for asking -- the scan went v well. Fluid is still low but still making the low normal range. Since fluid naturally drops the last couple weeks, will test again Tuesday and hopefully it's okay. 
They said baby looks good and ready to go!! Up to 6 lb 10 now. :)
Mari- I also was told looks like baby has dropped and I know what you mean by 8 more days feeling like eternity! Thank you all again for your support and concern.

Aiden- if you are out there- wondering how your growth scan went?

Xan- how are you feeling? 
Did Mumma go into labor? We took a short trip and I feel I have missed so much. I missed signing up for the FB group too. That must be where everyone is posting now? Others have had their babies the past few days?! So much going on. I can't believe we are all almost there!

Mari- crazy hot weather back here too. I woke up incredibly swollen for first time.. hope this goes down.


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - so glad they are keeping a close eye on your fluid. Yay that the baby is close to 7lbs now:) You can join our FB group anytime. Just pm x-ginge-x on here, as she is the one who created it. It is a secret and private group and safe to share on. BnB is a public forum and you don't feel so comfortable posting pics and sharing personal news. I won't announce for anyone but there have been slot of babies born this week:) Amd more almost here! 
Sorry your are swelling too. My swelling was gone this morning but starting to slowly come back. I find its worst at the end of the day. My Csection is 1 week today. I cannot believe it!


----------



## campn

I agree with Mari, I feel so much better about sharing baby pictures on a secret Facebook group rather than on here, and it's so much easier to update on there too! Come and join us Hopie! <3

I'm glad your scan went great hun!!!


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you Mari and Campn!
I will pm xgin now to ask to get on to the group...now I see why our board has been so quiet for once!

Mari- 1 more week..wow!!! I couldn't believe the sudden swollen that came on yesterday, esp. my ankles!! I slept with my feet above heart level and completely gone this morning. Sure it will come back with the heat and all. Two more weeks to go, but hopefully just one like you! :)

Can't wait to see on the group who have had their babies!!


----------



## xanzaba

For those of you not on the FB page, Liam was born last night at 10pm. After being scheduled for induction, I went into labor naturally that same night! We're all doing well, but I had a setback- I was diagnosed with a blood clot (I knew I had clotting issues). This also means pump and dump for 24 hours because of the radiation. DH has been a life saver, and is bonding with Liam so beautifully. Tonight we left him in the hospital nursery to get some sleep. Tomorrow I will have another test to know if the treatment is working. I literally owe my life to the thoroughness of my doctor and this has been one crazy ride.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hopie - I can't wait for you to join us over on the Facebook group! I think its much easier posting on Facebook plus I don't have to worry about posting pictures since its much more private. :)

As for my growth scan, at 36 weeks, LO was measuring 6lb, 1oz and he had gone up a little in percentiles. So there weren't any more concerns about his growth. They did say that there were some concerns about excess fluid but since i was so close to my due date, it wasn't a big worry at all. I got my induction scheduled for today.

But in the end, LO decided he wanted to be born early. :haha: Everett was born on August 23 at 38+2 weeks. He's a little peanut at 6lb, 12oz and 19.5in long. We're all doing really well and I'm so in love :cloud9:


----------



## Hope16

Congrats Xan and Aidensxmomma!!! Best wishes with your little ones!! So exciting!!


----------



## hopie2015

CONGRATULATIONS Xanz and Aiden!!! Soo happy for you both!! 
Thanks for writing here. I have been thinking of the both of you and had a good feeling you had your babies. :) 

Xanz- thank God you have such thorough, excellent doctors is right. I hope the test today showed the clot is resolving easily. I'm praying that it does and you are home with baby Liam soon! Can't wait to see a picture of him. So great you went into labor naturally before having to be induced. Congratulations again!!

Aiden- so great your little guy decided to arrive a bit early! Glad he is a great size and you both are doing great!

Mari- less than a week for you to go. whoo-hoo!!! Thanks -- next scan is tomorrow, and hopefully fluid didn't go any lower.

Sarah- have you been added to the fb group yet? I hope to be added soon-- it is sad here now.. I feel like the last person left on a now deserted island! :)

CONGRATULATIONS again to both of you. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations ladies!! :)


----------



## mari35racz36

Hopie - I am good:) My mom came over today and cleaned my house. We also cooked a bunch of food i can freeze and use have after the c section. It's just so exhausting to cook on my own now. I have to constantly sit down. I've only got 4 days left! I cannot believe it. Did you send ginge a pm here on BnB? She can give you all the info how to be added to FB group. I have to give her my FB name and the she was able to send me the group request. 
I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and fluid is ok. I'm sorry you've been lonely I here. I will make an effort to come here more often:)


----------



## hopie2015

Oh, thanks Mari! You are so sweet. Omg..4 more days to go!!
Glad you have good food now in freezer. OH said he will cook lots the next 3-4 weeks. :) 
I finally got on to FB. I'm ashamed to say I still have to figure out who you and others are on there. All I figured out so far is Xanz and Mumma! 

Thanks for the luck. 39wk scan in few hours. I don't think anything is happening but sure hope baby arrives within this next week!!


----------



## mrsmax

Not posted in here for ages but popping in and out to see how everyone doing. Congrats on the babies already been born. I can't believe we are all so close to the end already xx


----------



## xanzaba

I hope everyone is well, those nearing delivery are not suffering, and those due at the end of the month aren't too impatient. Everyone is fine, and we were (finally) released from the hospital yesterday after a couple of concerns. In the end it was good that we stayed longer and got some more peace of mind, and things that would have seemed like a big deal (daily injections) are no more than minor annoyances.

We're finally getting a chance to test out all of the baby gear and I wanted to offer my two cents. In case anyone hasn't gotten a pump yet, I really like the Medela Pump in Style. It's less painful than the one I used in the hospital and works really well (~60 cc in 15 minutes) 5 days after delivery.

Also the mamaRoo by 4 moms is saving our sanity! One caveat- I have no experience with other swings, so maybe swings are just awesome in general.


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies :hugs: I'm horrible about keeping up here now, but wanted to check in. I finally got a few hours of sleep in a row, thanks to the introduction of a pacifier. I was always anti-pacifier, but I am officially pro-pacifier now LOL 

x-ginge, this is for you: I think my minimum diaper stash is finally complete <3 but, wouldn't you know it, she's a preemie and will be in newborn diapers for ages. So, it's an excuse to build a whole newborn stash now too! :D 

Oh that reminds me, while at the hospital they brought me some preemie diapers and even though she is very small I was so proud of her that she was chunky enough in the leg that the preemie diapers cut into her thighs too much and so she is in newborn sizes already. :) 

I think this was a total stream of consciousness post. Sorry if I'm rambling! lol


----------



## mrsmax

Oh. Just popped in to see if any more babies arrived but no one has posted. Hope everyone and their lil ones are happy and healthy. My due date tomorrow!!


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies, Im due Oct 1st and feel like I could vary well be a September Mommy instead so dropping in to say hello. Wishing you all the best and congrats to those who have already had their little ones! :crib:

Mrs Max, Congrats on 40 weeks! Wishing you all the best!!:flower:


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Lee37! I'm also due October 1st! Hence why I was in this group too lol. But it's incredibly dead recently!


----------



## campn

Hey ladies! We've all been posting often on the Facebook group! Many of us had our babies too! Hope you're all doing wonderful!


----------



## mari35racz36

Ladies, so sorry I've not posted here in a few weeks. Been posting on the FB group instead. Had my baby boy in Sept 2:) His name is Connor and he weighed 10lb15oz. Had a Csection and have been tecovering nicely. Hope the rest of the mommas are doing well.


----------



## MeganS0326

Just to update the thread: my princess Cora Joy was born on 9/9/16 at 5:32 pm weighing 8 lbs 5 oz length 21 1/4 inches. We are both doing great except a tiny bit of jaundice. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Mummy1506

Hi ladies. 

Hope all those still waitining on babies/due dates are doing well. 

Im another FB poster here but just to update our little baby girl arrived 13th September 6lbs 13oz we have named her Hattie Audrey. &#128151;


----------



## MummaMoo

Sorry I've not posted lately!
Thomas was born on 24th august, 1.18am weighing 7lb 11oz, all good, great birth I feel like the midwife who delivered my new best friend. I loved her!

We've had a hospital stay with Thomas due his jaundice, he had to have phototherapy so we were in for 4 days. He's still having to have blood taken as he's not completely over it yet.
Last week Sophie was taken ill, she went downhill very quickly after about 3 or 4 big vomiting sessions. She went cold, clammy, pale and passed out, she wouldn't respond to us at all, so I rang for an ambulance. We were raced to the hospital with sirens and blue lights, and a huge team of paediatrics, anaesthetists etc were there waiting for us. They were brilliant, by the time they had finished she was propped up and talking to Tom, the nurse that did such a fantastic job at keeping her distracted whilst they did everything they had to do.
One she was completely stable, connected to a drip with maintenance fluids and antibiotics, we were moved the children's ward where we stayed for 3 days. 

It seems like since Thomas has been born, we haven't spent much time together as a family, as half of us have had to stay in hospital! It's been mad


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ajarvis, nice to have a due date buddy...:flower: if youre still preggo that is :haha: 

Congrats on all the new arrivals!! :baby::happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

Lee37 said:


> Hi Ajarvis, nice to have a due date buddy...:flower: if youre still preggo that is :haha:
> 
> Congrats on all the new arrivals!! :baby::happydance:

Yep. Still prego. Trying hard to get her out, but she won't cooperate lol. Even DTD in an attempt to get things going and that was a no go lol. According to ultrasound she's measuring large. So midwife wants her out too. Getting a sweep later this afternoon. Have been a bit crampy, and had some steady contractions last night. But nothing came of it :(


----------



## littledreamer

Hello, It has been a long time since I posted.. we moved into our new house and our little girl was born on August 22nd ! She was 5 lbs 11 oz. She is now 7 lbs 6 oz and doing great ! I will take some time later this week to read through the many missed posts Congratulations to all ! Her name is Giuliana Grace.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well well, Facebook group took over a little as we all post on there now. Oscar James was born by planned csection on 29th September at 16.09 weighing 9lb6. Hes almost four weeks old now and the 48 hour labour I had seems a distant memory! If anyone is still lurking I hope everyone's babies are doing well :)


----------



## littledreamer

Hi could someone message me the Facebook page info. I would love to catch up with everyone now that the babies are here !
 



Attached Files:







20160823_220858.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Uni tsi

Message x-ginge about the fb group :) Cute baby you have there!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi!! Just checking to see who will see this. lol


----------



## babydust0302

Right here! Lol curious to know how all the ladies here are doing?? We all had a rough time waiting for our babies. I currently have my 18 month old daughter and 7 month old twin boys! &#128522;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, life got interesting once we moved to our safe group! I've since had not one but two babies so I'm now a mum of three boys!


----------



## Emsabub

I was just thinking of this group! 
Originally my girl & I were in the August group but she ended up coming in september so we moved over :) 
I cant believe these babies are coming two!! &#128557;

Megan you probably wont see this but our babies share the same birthday!


----------

